# 

## Zuzza

Hej !

Tak się zastanawiam, czy elewacje to wnętrza - pewnie nie  :wink:   - ale nie znalazłam lepszego miejsca na ten wątek.

Postaram się umieszczać tu zdjęcia elewacji. Zapraszam do wrzucania swoich zdjęć. 

Jak ktoś ma zapotrzebowanie na konkretne zestawienia kolorystyczne to postaram się odszukać w moich zbiorach.

A na początek moje ulubione domy:

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś mam kolejne propozycje: 

Moja ulubiona łososiowa dachówka, kremowa elewacja, biała lub drewniana stolarka:

----------


## Maciek-MZM

Dachowka czarna  :smile:

----------


## Aggi

O! Bardzo pożyteczny wątek   :big grin:  
gdyby ktos mógł pokazać elewacje z okładzina kamienną, to byłoby miło, gdyby jeszcze dorzucić do tego informacje o użytej okładzinie - to byłoby idealnie   :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Aggi,  Mówisz, masz:

Coś udało mi sie wyszperać...

----------


## Zuzza

Trochę kamienia w forumowym domu:



i dalej moje ulubione zestawienia:

----------


## Agnieszka1

-

----------


## Agnieszka1

-

----------


## imwbudowa

a może macie elewacje w zieleni? Interesuje mnie każda zieleń

----------


## monka

znalazłam coś takiego   :smile:

----------


## Agnieszka1

-

----------


## imwbudowa

dzięki, właśnie zastanawiam się nad taką zielenią, jak na pierwszym zdjęciu, alternatywą jest oliwka

----------


## Agnieszka1

> dzięki, właśnie zastanawiam się nad taką zielenią, jak na pierwszym zdjęciu, alternatywą jest oliwka


  :big tongue:  
http://www.mtmstyl.com.pl/
na tej stronie wiekszosc domow ma kolornik, mozna potestowac kolory elewacji, dachu, stolarki, podbitek,cokolu - wszystkiego

----------


## Zuzza

Oj ciężko jest znaleźć ładny zielony dom....

Ale coś mam:

----------


## monka

a ja znalazłam taki...

----------


## annanatali

A czy ktoś dysponuje elewacjami drewnianymi ?

Myślę, że dobrze dobrać kolory drewna jest większym problemem niz farb. Trzeba przewidzieć jak to drewno wchłonie kolor i jak się zestarzeje. Boje się, żeby nie było za ciemno i smutno.

Jeśli ktoś może użyczyć to proszę. Nie ma tego za dużo na internecie.

----------


## Agnieszka1

zielony jeszcze znalazlam

----------


## Agnieszka1

-

----------


## annanatali

Ostatnie są śliczne. Jak uzyskać taki  naturalny kolor? A jednocześnie dobrze zabezpieczyć?
Dziękuje i  oczekuje na kolejne.

----------


## Zuzza

Proszę bardzo:

----------


## botanika

Ale fajny wątek!Górną część elewacji zamierzam obłożyć drewnianą oblicówką  i mam jeszcze drewnianą werandę,czy powinny być one w jednakowym kolorze,czy może zielona oblicówka a weranad w brązie.Może znajdziecie jakieś foto natchnienie?

----------


## monka



----------


## Agnieszka1

> Ostatnie są śliczne. Jak uzyskać taki  naturalny kolor? A jednocześnie dobrze zabezpieczyć?
> Dziękuje i  oczekuje na kolejne.


czytalam ze ściany od strony zewnętrznej zabezpiecza się ekologicznymi impregnatami w kolorze wybranym przez klienta.

----------


## Agnieszka1



----------


## Zuzza

Oblicówka i weranda - coś niecoś znalazłam  :Smile:

----------


## Agnieszka1



----------


## annanatali

Chyba zdecyduje się na naturalny jasny kolor drewna (pewnie i tak lekko zciemnieje)  i cemno brązowe okna i grafitowy dach. Tak jak na zdjęciach wako. Zobaczymy tylko co na to druga połowa. 
Dzięki za pomoc w podjęciu decyzji.

----------


## Zuzza

i jeszcze trochę łososiowych dachów z białymi oknami   :wink:    :

----------


## kika79

A czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma u siebie lub planuje zrobic elewację klinkierowa? 
Ciekawe dlaczego jest to u nas tak mało popularne? podobno jest to droższe od zwykłej elewacji o około 4%, to chyba niezbyt dużo w porównaniu z efektem.

----------


## acca5

Zuza
Czy możesz zamieścic to ładne ogrodzenie z kostki granitowej, bardzo mi sie podoba, w tym ładnym zielonym murowanym domku, podoba mi się tez brama i furtka trzeciego domu, z takimi jakby liścmi jest piękna.

----------


## monka



----------


## Zuzza

Witam poniedziałkowo !!!

Acca5, co mam zamieścić, bo się lekko pogubiłam?


Jeszcze trochę moich ulubionych zestawień:

----------


## robertus

Zuzza
czy 2 zdjęcie w twoim drugim poście to nie jest przypadkiem dom z projektu GEMINI? 
My właśnie na bazie takiego projektu zrobiliśmy nasz domek.
Czy te domki to nie jest przypadkiem osiedle Villa Moderna pod Wawą (okolice Pęcic)?

Elewacja mojej chałupki jest widoczna na zdjęciach w linku

----------


## annanatali

Jaśli mogę to wtrące uwagę o domu z klienkieru żółtego, który jest obok mnie. Jest podobny do tego ze zdjęć 2i3 z postów wyżej, ale dach nie jest taki czerwony, a miedziany i podbitki nie są ciemne i wygląda mdło i nijak. Stwierdziło to tez pare osób, które nas odwiedzało. Że niby ładny i drogi, ale jakoś bez wyrazu. Powinny być jakieś kontrasty.
Fajny wątek

----------


## Zuzza

Robertus,

Ten projekt to Gemini - dokładnie tak - jest też duża szansa, że to są Pęcice (tego nie jestem pewna na 100%)  :wink: 

Śliczny domek!  Mój kolejny też będzie pietrowy   :Smile:

----------


## Paulka

Dzień dobry!!
Czy ja mogłabym dołączyc do tego koncertu życzeń??   :big tongue:  

Szukam inspiracji na eleweacje do swojego domu. Jedyne czym musze sie sugerowac to jasny kolor okien(juz sa kupione)  - cos w okolicach złotego dębu (jescze trochę jaśniejszy). Nie mam pomysłu na kolory dachu i elewacji. Do tej pory chodziły mi po głowie różne odcienie brazowo- beżowo - kremowe, ale obawiam sie że to będzie wyglądało nijako. Myślałam tez o połączeniu kremu i zieleni....ale generalnie jestem otwarta na propozycje   :big grin:  
Bardzo proszę o pomysły!!!Z góry dziękuje :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Paulka, coś dla Ciebie:






Moim zdaniem:  do takich raczej mdłych okien konieczny jest jakiś mocniejszy akcent.  I tu raczej zdecydowałabym sie na ciemny kolor dachu.  
Kolor ścian jasny, nie gryzący się z oknami - czyli coś w ciepłej tonacji.

----------


## Paulka

Dzieki!!!
A co myslisz o połaczeniu dwóch kolorów na elewacji??
W moim projekcie az sie prosi, żeby cos pokombinowac! (np. wysunięty przód ) Niestety nie mogę tu wkleic projektu w tej chwili...  :sad:  

Mam tu na mysli np. Grafitowy/ popielaty dach, główny kolor elewacji - jakis ciepły właśnie a do tego dodac element związany kolorystycznie z dachem - jasny popiel na przykład...?
Gdybym to tylko mogła zobaczyć   :Confused:

----------


## kika79

No właśnie chodziło mi raczej o czerwony klinkier, taki "niemiecki". Żółty faktycznie wygląda jakoś nowobogacko i mdło. Ale dziękuję za odzew.

----------


## monka

> No właśnie chodziło mi raczej o czerwony klinkier, taki "niemiecki". Żółty faktycznie wygląda jakoś nowobogacko i mdło. Ale dziękuję za odzew.


znalazłam jeszcze coś takiego   :Roll:

----------


## Zuzza

Paulka, może jakiś link do projektu???

Klinkier ciemny jeszcze znalazłam:

----------


## annanatali

dla zuzzy

----------


## annanatali

hurra wyszło mi wklejenie zdjęcia dla naszej dobrodziejki

----------


## annanatali

i jeszcze

----------


## kika79

Dziękuję bardzo za fotki,
też troche poszperałam i oto co znalazłam (nie umiem niestety wklejać zdjęć i dlatego linki):
http://img72.imageshack.us/full.php?...ksrotm30uk.jpg
http://img75.imageshack.us/full.php?...kohlem13xw.jpg
http://img101.imageshack.us/full.php?image=b5m71ib.jpg

----------


## annanatali



----------


## annanatali

Ja właśnie się nauczyłam. Przeczytałam co pisze duch w tym wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=51548 
Ducha podobno nauczyła sonika i prosze co z tego wynika.
A że to jest całkiem fajne to wklejam to co Ci sie nie udało.

----------


## annanatali

dla zuzzy
 dla siebie

----------


## Zuzza

Annanatali - Dziękuję bardzo   :wink:

----------


## _Beti_

naprawde fajny wątek u mnie do elewacji jeszcze daleko ale zaczynam pomału sie rozglądać, mi naprzykład podobają się śmiałe czerwone pomarańczowe elewacje macie coś w tym rodzaju

----------


## _Beti_

naprawde fajny wątek u mnie do elewacji jeszcze daleko ale zaczynam pomału sie rozglądać, mi naprzykład podobają się śmiałe czerwone pomarańczowe elewacje macie coś w tym rodzaju

----------


## Zuzza

Beti, coś się znajdzie kolorowego  :Smile: 

Nie przejmuj się na elewację nigdy nie jest za wcześnie - ja nawet jeszcze pierwszej łopaty nie wbiłam  ::-(: 





jeszcze ładny klinkier:

----------


## _Beti_

właśnie ten czerwony dom już widziałam na forum i to on mnie tak zainspirował

----------


## Zuzza

Beti,   Jeszcze trochę kolorów:







Takie raczej łososiowe  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Jeszcze kilka kamiennych domów od Uli i Sławka:

----------


## Monika B

Mi sie podoba taka elewacja (nie mylić z bryłš):


Ufff napociłam się, żeby to zmniejszyć.

----------


## gabriela

O Jezu jakie wielkie zdjecie! O zrobilo sie mniejsze, tak jest dobrze!!!

----------


## monka

Elewacje obłożone imitacją kamienia z firmy Stegu

----------


## Zuzza

Kolejna porcja zdjęć od "Uli i Sławka":

----------


## justyna99

A co jeszcze do grafitowego dachu, dębowych okien i  drzwi? Pomóżcie!

----------


## Zuzza

Justyna,

Grafitowy dach, dębowe okna i drzwi - do tego już nic więcej nie trzeba  :Smile: 

Tylko jeszcze kremowa elewacja  :Smile:

----------


## Ula i Sławek

Justyna, choć nie wkleję żadnego zdjęcia to powiem Ci jaki będzie mój dom. Dachówka taka jak Twoja - grafitowa/antracytowa, okna, drzwi, brama garażowa, podbitka - złoty dąb, a elewacja jasnoszara. Ale ten szary będzie kolorem czystym, najpewniej dodam kilka kropli niebieskiego, aby nie wydawało się że wpada z zieleń czy kolor żółty. Nasz dom ma ganek, który będzie wyłożony boazerią także w kolorze złotego dębu. W planach miał to być kolor sosny, ale producent okien nie ma go w ofercie. Całość uzupełni zieleń otoczenia, jak też bluszcz rosnący na sporym fragmencie frontowej ściany.

----------


## Paulka

*ULA I SŁAWEK*
A kiedy to będzie można zobaczyć "na zywo" ?? Na jakim jesteście etapie??

----------


## Ula i Sławek

Najpewniej coś koło sierpnia. Może wcześniej. Tyle tylko, że nie będzie wówczas wspomnianej zieleni otoczenia. W tej chwili dom stoi w stanie surowym otwartym i wyczekuje wiosny. Zdjęcia stanu obecnego mogę wysłać Ci pocztą mailową. ula

----------


## bozena & maciek

gotowa realizacja (moja wlasna  :big grin: )
- dachówka: ciemny orzech
- jasna elewacja
- jasna podbitka

----------


## Zuzza

Gratulacje !!

Jest ślicznie  :Smile: 

To tak miło jak powstanie kolejny ładny dom (zamiast kolejnego okropnego domu...).

----------


## justyna99

Dziękuję za zdjęcia. Są super.

A gdyby połączyć ten mój grafit z kolorem wpdający w brzoskwiniową-pomarańcz (sic!)?

----------


## Zuzza

Justyna,  ja myślę tak:  Moze być ładnie, a moze też byc okropnie...

Taki kolor musi też być bardzo męczący, może też gryźć się z kolorem  okien i drzwi...

To na pewno jest spore ryzyko... Ale może Ci się udać tak to dobrać, ze będzie wygladało super...

Wszystko zależy od Ciebie...

----------


## Paulka

*ULA*

Chętnie zobacze zdjecia! ja na wiosnę dopiero zaczynam  :sad:  Zobaczę jak to wyjdzie u was, bo mysle o podobnych kolorach!!

*Bożena & Maciek* - gratulacje, piękny domek

----------


## Zuzza

Justyna,

Chyba coś takiego miałaś na myśli...

----------


## KozAnka

Widzę, że jest więcej zwolenników grafitowych dachów.
Ja zastanawiam się nad oknami w kolorze złoty dąb. 
Do tego jasny tynk. Chyba biały. No może troszeczkę kremowy. Jeszcze nie wiem.

----------


## KozAnka

Mam jeszcze takie zdjęcie.

----------


## Monika B



----------


## Monika B

Trochę kiepskiej jakości to moje zdjęcie, ale takie kolorki mnie interseują. Może macie coś z czerwonym dachem i broązowymi oknami?

----------


## Zuzza

Monika,

Ja planuję też takie zestawienie, w związku z tym mam tysiace takich zdjęć  :wink: 

Sprecyzuj mi dokładniej:  jaki kolor elewacji:  biały, kremowy, czy jeszcze jakis inny?

Czy czerwień dachu ma wpadać w pomarańcz, czy raczej łosoś?

Czy brąz stolarki ciemny czy jasny?

To chyba tyle  :Smile:

----------


## justyna99

Zuzza.

Piękny ten pomarańcz. O coś takiego mi chodziło. Dziękuję.

A może masz grafitowy dach z odcieniami szarości, niebieskości?
Ale kombinuję!

----------


## monka

Zuzza to i ja się podłaczę do prośby Moniki   :smile:  
Mnie interesuje taki zestaw: dach ceglasty (podchodzący pod łosoś) elewacja kremowa, okna białe lub brązowe (ta kwestia ma być niedługo rozstrzygnieta   :Roll: )

----------


## Zuzza

Już wrzucam powolutku:







Wybaczcie, jak coś już było, ale trochę mam już mętlik  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Jeszcze trochę:






Moja uwaga do wszystkich myślących o takich zestawieniach kolorystycznych:   

Co zrobić z bramą garażową??   Ani biała, ani w okleinie drewnopodobnej. Najlepiej wygląda pomalowana dokładnie kolorem elewacji. np. Wiśniowski  maluje bramy kolorami z palety RAL. Kremowa wygląda bajecznie.  Przyniosę jutro zdjęcia, które mam w domu to Wam pokażę  :wink: 

Oczywiście lepiej bedzie wyglądała drewniana, dokładnie z tego samego drewna co okna i drzwi....  Ale chyba mało kto zdecyduje się na taki wariant....

----------


## monka

Zuzza dzięki za zdjęcia   :smile:  
No właśnie co z tą bramą   :Roll:  Powiem tak mój mąż uparł się na białe okna...wiadomo wtedy drzwi i brama tez powinny być białe. Tyle że takie rozwiązanie średnio mi sie podoba, wolałabym jednak w brązach ale nie wiem jak to będzie wygladalo   :Roll:  



jakbyś miała więcej fotek z taką kombinacją w dwóch kolorach to byłabym wdzięczna.

----------


## Zuzza

Justyna,

Nie trawię niebieskich domów, a zwłaszcza niebieskich dachów - czyli takich zdjęć raczej nie znajdę u siebie...

Ale poszukam szarych  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Monka,

Zaraz się zabiorę za wrzucanie.

Z tą bramą to jest tak:  

Do białych okien raczej nie ma problemu - biała wygląda ok.

Problem zaczyna się z ciemnymi oknami. Gdy elewacja jest czysto biała, to mozna spróbować z białą. Ale gdy jest elewacja jest kremowa to ta biała brama już do tego nie pasuje.  Z drugiej strony ciemna okleina, to taka ciemna plama, a na dodatke wygląda sztucznie.

Każda inna okleina wygląda już po prostu tragicznie. Powklejałabym trochę zdjęć ku przestrodze, ale miały być same piękne  :wink: 

Dlatego ja jestem za kremową bramą.

----------


## monka

Zuzza ale ja nie chcę białej   :Confused:  bo według mnie nie wyglada ok. i wydaje mi się że jest niepraktyczna tzn. widać na niej kurz. Nie wiem może się mylę. 
Wolę już brązy i nie przeszkadza mi ta ciemna plama o której piszesz   :big grin: 
wtedy jest jakiś kontrast.

----------


## monka

Znalazłam np. coś takiego

----------


## Zuzza

No to jeszcze:







Monka, masz rację biała się brudzi, ale z kolei kurz, to chyba gorzej widać na ciemnym??

----------


## Zuzza

Monka, nie mogę znaleźć żadnych zestawień z białymi oknami i ciemną bramą.

Na Twoim zdjęciu wygląda to nawet ładnie - pewnie dlatego, że dach jest jednak lekko brązowawy i opaska wokół domu jest podobna do koloru bramy.

Ale czy drzwi nie będą się gryzły z bramą?

----------


## Monika B

> Monika,
> 
> Ja planuję też takie zestawienie, w związku z tym mam tysiace takich zdjęć 
> 
> Sprecyzuj mi dokładniej:  jaki kolor elewacji:  biały, kremowy, czy jeszcze jakis inny?
> 
> Czy czerwień dachu ma wpadać w pomarańcz, czy raczej łosoś?
> 
> Czy brąz stolarki ciemny czy jasny?
> ...


Czerwień ceglasta ciemna na dachu, stolarka ciemny dąb, elewacja .. no własnie... raczej jasna, ale chyba nie biała, może kremowo-żółty?

Ale z tego co już jest wiedzę fajne fotki. W domu na spokojnie przejżę.
Dzięki

----------


## monka

Wtedy drzwi w kolorze bramy bym zrobiła (tylko w takich jaśniejszych odcianiach brązu).
Jest jeszcze jeden problem...rolety zewnętrzne, ustaliliśmy że mają być tylko jakie   :ohmy:  skłaniam się do koncepcji że powinny być dopasowane pod kolor elewacji.

----------


## Zuzza

Monka,

Znalazłam jednak jedną ciemną bramę, z białymi oknami:


Reszta to już ciemne okna:






I to już na dziś koniec, bo uciekam zaraz do domu..
Ale jutro z samego rana...

----------


## Zuzza

Hej!

Poszukałam kremowej bramy i niestety mam tylko dwa rozjechane zdjęcia:





A tu kolejna procja:

----------


## monka

> Monka,
> 
> Znalazłam jednak jedną ciemną bramę, z białymi oknami:


Zestaw z twojego zdjęcia bardziej mi się podoba   :smile:  
a jakie do tego dałabyś rolety   :Roll:

----------


## Zuzza

Monka, 

Coś dla Ciebie:






Decyzja jest Twoja  :wink: 

Mi sie podobają ciemne i kremowe. Ale do kremowych to raczej taka sama kremowa brama.

----------


## monka

dzięki Zuzza   :big grin:  
moja decyzja jest taka jak Twoja   :Wink2:  

ps. jak to zrobiłaś? mogłabym też coś pokombinować ale nie wiem jak

----------


## kofi

> Dzieki!!!
> Mam tu na mysli np. Grafitowy/ popielaty dach, główny kolor elewacji - jakis ciepły właśnie a do tego dodac element związany kolorystycznie z dachem - jasny popiel na przykład


Też tak mam w planach. Grafitowy dach już mam i myślę o jakimś bladym piasku, lekko złamanym oliwką, białe bonie wokół okien (okna są białe) i na cokół, podmurówkę, czy jak tam to nazwać, która jest wysoka (do 1 m w niektórych miejscach) chciałabym dać coś nawiązującego kolorem do dachu. Drzwi są zielone, brama garażowa też taka będzie. Tylko boję się że ten popiel od góry i od dołu trochę "ściśnie" ten jasny kolorek. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Zuzza

Monka, 

Bierzesz zdjęcie: otwierasz je w Paint'cie i kopiuj, wklej, kopiuj, wklej  :wink: 
Albo kopiujesz fragmenciki kolorów ze zdjęcia, albo wypełniasz gotowym kolorem.

Trochę dłubaniny po prostu...

----------


## monka

Zuzza tak robiłam ale efekty nie te   :Roll:  chyba nie jestem za dokładna   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Ja musiałam sie pobawić, żeby zobaczyć jak bedzie wygladał mój dom, tyle zmian zrobiliśmy, że nie potrafiłam juz sobie tego wyobrazić.

W ten sposób przerobiłam sobie widoki z przodu i z tyłu i wszystkie elewacje.

Porównaj sobie mój emblemacik z wersją początkową:


 :wink:   Niektórzy się po prostu czasami nudzą...

----------


## monka

a tam zaraz nudzą, ja też się tak bawiłam   :big grin:

----------


## _Beti_

jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem zmiany ja także jestem zwolennikiem dachów naczółkowych
a poza tym gratuluje wątku
inspiruje

----------


## Zuzza

Kofi,  Takie rzeczy to tylko w Erze  :wink: 

Znalazłam jeszcze parę dachów grafitowych,  może coś pomogą...








Beti,  Dziękuję bardzo!  Ja niestety musiałam zrezygnować z naczółków, bo zwiększyłam garaż i naczółek się nie zmieścił  ::-(:

----------


## KozAnka

To ja też dorzucam jeszcze jeden grafitowy dach.

----------


## Zuzza

Kozanka, poznaję Magnolię Archonu  :wink: 

Miłego Weekendu wszystkim życzę - do poniedziałku !

----------


## KozAnka

Rzeczywiście to Magnolia. A Ty chyba trochę wyżej też wkleiłaś Magnolię, tylko że z dachem dwuspadowym.  :smile: 
To ja wklejam jeszcze jedną. Co powiecie na taką kolorystykę?
... Ja i tak pozostanę przy graficie.

----------


## aśG

Ja mam pytanie do zuzzy


co to za domek?Moze wiesz jaki to projekt? Bardzo ładny!

----------


## monka

*aśG* to jest dom forumowicza o nicku mirzaw  :smile:  a tutaj można o nim poczytać: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=5653&start=0

----------


## acca5

Zuza
Post z godziny 11:30, piekny bialy dom z ogrodzeniem kutym, motyw kwiatowy- łodygi. Czy mozesz przybliżyć lub wykonac to zdjecie ponownie?Do w bialej tonacji z czeronym dachem.
Podobnie interesujace jst zdjecie domu z ogrodzeniem z kostki granitowej- dom w tonacji zieleni.

----------


## aśG

Dzieki monka! Jak widać ja dopiero początkujaca i niezorientowana    :Confused:

----------


## monka

Nie ma za co   :smile:  też mi się podoba ten domek dlatego zapamiętałam czyj on jest.

----------


## KozAnka

Może macie jeszcze jakieś grafitowe albo antracytowe dachy?

----------


## monka

Poszukam potem ale to wcale nie takie łatwe  znaleźć coś ładnego  :Roll:  
pamiętam że  magmi ma domek z grafitowym dachem, tytaj można go zobaczyć http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...=57380&start=0

----------


## gabriela

A podoba sie Wam taka elewacja?

----------


## gabriela

A takie ?::::

----------


## gabriela



----------


## gabriela

Ten jest sliczny:

http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-zoom....0IFfDs2pjaWFr#

http://www.archipelag.pl/domek-zoom....0IFfDs2pjaWFr#

----------


## Ula i Sławek

Dom "Elena" jest faktycznie śliczny, ale potwierdza, to co już wcześniej zauważyłam. Otóż kolor sosny jest przepiękny jednak trudno jest znaleźć okna (PCV), które byłyby tego koloru. Elewacja naszego domu także miała mieć wstawki boazerii w kolorze sosny, ale przez te nieszczęsne okna zmieniliśmy kolor na wszędobylski złoty dąb. Na zdjęciu widać inne kolory podbitki i okien. Czy to faktycznie uważacie, że jest do zaakceptowania?

----------


## kubolotek

A mi sie bardzo podbaja takie kolorki(domki tez):

----------


## gabriela

Uwazam ze wyglada to super ( dom Elena), a okna i podbitka nie roznia sie az tak drastycznie. Zauwaz, ze brama garazowa jest jeszcze innego koloru i wcale to nie psuje przepieknego wygladu domu. Ten czysty, jasny kolor elewacji podoba mi sie najbardziej, a to zestawienie z kolorem drewna idealne.

----------


## kubolotek

a zwlaszcza ten lubie tez takie okna i kolorki chce


i zielony niedaleko mojego domu to dla imwbudowa:

----------


## monka

trochę grafitowych dachów od naszych sąsiadów   :big grin:

----------


## acca5

Może się komuś przyda

[/img]

----------


## monka



----------


## acca5

może komuś się przyda

----------


## Zuzza

Acca5,  odpowiadam na pytania:

Dom z ogrodzeniem kwiatowym - drugie jego zdjęcie jest wklejone jako drugie w tym wątku - powiększenia brak.

Natomiast dom zielony z ogrodzeniem z kostki - mam masę jego zdjęć - również dużych - napisz jakie szczegóły Cię interesują.

----------


## Eluś

Wkrótce to znaczy jak warunki pogodowe na to pozwolą to naszym priorytetem będzie elewacja. Mam białe otwory i ciemno brązowy dach. Myślimy o jasnej elewacji coś jak na pierwszej  fotografii prezentowanej na tej stronie. Czy ktoś potrafiłby określić jaki to kolor To znaczy jaki kupić tynk, żeby osiągnąć taki efekt. A może jakieś podpowiedzi najczęściej kupowanych kolorów elewacji . Boję się o tym myśleć jak przyjdzie mi dokonywać wyboru. W środku to co innego zawsze będzie można przemalować zaś na zewnątrz to już może być kłopot.

----------


## monka

Eluś trudno tak po zdjęciach określić co to za kolor ale fajną, spokojną elewację ma Fugas możesz poogladać fotki (co prawda to wątek o ogrodzie ale trochę elewacji tez widać) na końcu pierwszej strony Fugas podał numery tynku http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...er=asc&start=0

----------


## acca5

Zuzza.
Interesuje mnie ogrodzenie z kostki granitowej i szczeblami drewnianymi w poprzek, wyglada fajnie i troche wiejsko a ja bede mieszkac w rejonie podmiejskim i takie by mnie interesowało. Jesli możesz to pokaz przęsło  i słupek z granitu, furtkę i bramę wjazdowa.
Ogrodzenie w pierwszym domu - kute jest przepiękne.

----------


## Eluś

Tynk mozaikowy na opasce Terranowa Gramaplast 0404/20 kolor 20
Tynk na ścianach i na boniach wokół okien Terranowa Extra clean baranek 1,5 mm R930/121 C i 121 E. Mam ich wzornik w domu to sobie zobaczę jak one wyglądają. Dziękuję za podpowiedź.

----------


## Zuzza

No to zielony dom raz jeszcze:



i trochę kremowych różności:

----------


## calibra2

Zuzza mam do Ciebie prośbę i pytanie, ponieważ zamieściłaś zdjęcia magnolii z dachem dwuspadowym. Masz może wiecej zdjęć tego domu. Zaczynamy z mężem budowę na wiosnę i jeśli posiadasz jeszcze jakieś zdjęcia tego domu to byłabym wdzięczna za przesłanie 
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  [email protected]

----------


## Zuzza

Calibra,

Masz szczęście, bo to jest akurat dom mojej przyjaciółki  :Smile: 
Mam całą masę zdjęć. Napisz mi co Cię szczególnie interesuje.
To jest Magnolia po niewielkich zmianach: podwójny garaż, ogród zimowy i poszerzenie budynku.

----------


## calibra2

jejku   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  dobry człowieku   :big grin:   :big grin:  z chęcią obejżę jak najwięcej i wszystko co się da   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  spadłaś mi z nieba   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

I jeszcze trochę kremo-beży:


Biała brama, ciemne okna  ::-(: 





Tu mi trochę brakuje szprosów...

----------


## Zuzza

Calibra,

Trochę uwag do tego projektu mam, trochę można by w nim pozmieniać.
Czy Wy juz jesteście po adaptacji?

----------


## calibra2

Jesli masz na myśli zmiany to jest ich kilka ale nie poszerzaliśmy budynku, jesli chcesz to zaraz napiszę co zmieniliśmy (jeśli o to pytasz )

----------


## Zuzza

Jak już jesteś po zmianach, to nie będę Ci pisała co warto zmienić...  :wink:

----------


## calibra2

Zmiany dopiero na papierze, więc wszystkie uwagi mile widziane. Oczekujemy na zdjęcia, szczególnie z etapu wykończeniowego :Smile:

----------


## Monika B

> Biała brama, ciemne okna


To mój typ! Oczywicie z bramš bršz.
Czy wiesz jaki to tynk?

----------


## abram

Gratuluję! Super wątek!

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś  trochę białych okien:








Zauważcie, że wszędzie są SZPROSY...

----------


## Zuzza

Monika,

Niestety do etapu tynków jeszcze nie doszłam... Absolutnie się na tym nie znam ;-(  Rozróżniam tylko podstawowe kolory  :wink:

----------


## Monika B

> Monika,
> 
> Niestety do etapu tynków jeszcze nie doszłam... Absolutnie się na tym nie znam ;-(  Rozróżniam tylko podstawowe kolory


Hi, hi - to tak jak ja! Myslałam, że zacznę się douczać, bo niedługo trzeba będzie sie za to zabrać. Wiem tylko tyle, że mój mąż zdecydowanie chce zwykły tynk mineralny - ponoc łatwiejsze naprawy. Nie iwm jak polimerowe - chyba są bardzo drogie.

----------


## monka

Znalazłam takie mieszanki o jakie mi chodziło, może komuś się przyda   :Roll:  









a tutaj grafit

----------


## Zuzza

Monka,

Coś jeszcze Ci wyszperałam...:

----------


## monka

Dzięki Zuzza   :big grin:

----------


## abram

Czy na tej ostatniej fotce jest domek:Wierzba II ?
Bardzo mi się podoba.

----------


## Zuzza

Abram,   to jest Dom w Rozmarynie Archonu.

Jeszcze kilka fotek tego domu:

----------


## Zuzza

Hej ! 

Może jeszcze trochę białych okien:

----------


## Zuzza

Trochę grafitów z samego rana:

----------


## acca5

Podoba mi sie ten przedostatni domek

----------


## Zuzza

No to jeszcze coś w tym stylu:

----------


## acca5

Szalenie ci dziekuję Zuza, to jest co mi sie bardzo podoba, tak zrobie u siebie.

----------


## _Beti_

http://www.inwestprojekt.com.pl/proj...oto/w-0904.jpg
Zuzza nie orientujesz się może czy masz w swoich zbiorach taki domek
jest to W-0904 buduje go na wiosnę a jeszcze nie miałam przyjemności go zobaczyć, choć usilnie go poszukuje

----------


## monka

Jak grafity to proszę   :smile:

----------


## alison.31

mam pytanie,jeszcze nie zdecydowałam się na kolor elewacji ale  czy do grafitowego dachu, złoto dębowych okien będzie pasowała oliwkowa elewacj?a

----------


## Kubus budowniczy

część wszystkim

ja tez jestem przed wyborem elewacji, mój dach jest brązowy, okna chcę mieć złoty dąb albo białe, podbitka w kolorze jasno kremowym i chciałabym elewację też w tym kolorze ale niedawno usłyszałam opinie od osób które mają kremowe i zółte elewacje ze straszliwie muchy i robaki lubią te kolory , i że taka elewacja po jakimś czasie jest w czarne kropki czy coś słyszeliście na ten temat?

pozdrawiam

----------


## carringtontomas

Tak się właśnie zastanawiem, czy do parterówki lepiej będzie pasował kolor dachu ciemniejszy (?grafit) czy raczej jasniejczy (ceglasty) - kolor elewacji obstawiam raczej na jasnożółty. Problem tez mam z oknami - dawac białe czy raczej pod kolor dachu?

----------


## Eluś

Ja też będę tu zaglądać, bo elewacja tuż tuż  a chcę wyeliminować nietrafne decyzje. U sąsiadów powstała elewacja (kremowy ale dość intensywny) którą zachwycałam się całe lato, wiecie co zauważyłam, że ona mi się opatrzyła. Natomiast ze dwie uliczki wcześniej stoi dom z delikatną bardzo bardzo jasną elewacją biały z odrobiną żółtego .I ten dom wydaje mi się zawsze ciekawy. Co do brudzenia się elewacji to ten problem może rozwiązać jedynie szary tynk na którym ich nie widać. Chyba się nie da tego problemu uniknąć niezależnie od tonu i nasycenia koloru.

----------


## Zuzza

To ja może zacznę od początku  :wink: 

_Beti :  Niestety domku nie kojarzę... Ale jak mi tylko gdzieś wpadnie w oko to dam Ci znać.

Alison:  Myślę, że grafit i złoto-dąb komponuje się OK z oliwką. Tylko problem pewnie będzie z uzyskaniem ładnego koloru oliwki... Gorzej jak zrobi się z tego seledyn.  
Do grafitu i złoto-dębu pasują wszelkie biele, kremy, szarocie, czyli jesli trafisz w taki prawdziwy oliwkowy kolor (zielono szary) to powinno to wyglądać ładnie.  

Może ktoś ma zdjęcia oliwkowych domów???? Ja jakos nie mogę znaleźć...

Kubus:  o robakach jeszce nic nie wiem  ::-(:  u mnie tylko komarzyce grasują - może do czerwonego lecą ?  :wink: 

Carringtontomas:   Wszystko może ładnie wyglądać - sam musisz się zastanowić co Ci się bardziej podoba...   Parterówka ma wielki dach -  grafit będzie ciemny i przytłaczający. No i też taki smutniejszy. 
Ceglasty jest jaśniejszy i weselszy. (Ale to moje zdanie). Białe okna zawsze wyglądają ładnie. Z kolorem to już trzeba się nagimnastykować, żeby się to wszystko nie gryzło...

Elus:  tu się z Tobą zgodzę w 100% !  Ja cały czas mam dylemat: czy uda mi się znaleźć ten najjaśniejszy kremowy kolor (z palety RAL, żeby dobrac do tego taką samą bramę) czy też czy zdecyduję się jednak na śnieznobiały.

----------


## Zuzza

Dzis kilka moich autorskich zdjęć z bliższych i dalszych okolic:

Mój Najulubieńszy Dom:



i inne:

----------


## Zuzza

Jeszcze trochę czerwonawych dachów i ciemnych okien:

----------


## Zuzza

Mały miszmasz:

----------


## Zuzza

Dzisiaj znowu różności:







Mam nadzieję że komuś się przydzadzą te moje szpargały  :Smile:

----------


## rafal9

A może macie coś z grafitowym dachem i ciemną stolarką (mahoń).
Mam na razie coś takiego u siebie, ale bez elewacji.
Zamierzam jakąś bardzo jasną, ale ciekawy jestem co najbardziej by pasowało.

----------


## Zuzza

Rafał, Proszę bardzo (sporo juz było musisz poszperać wyżej):








i niebanalnie  :wink:   :

----------


## rafal9

Dzięki Zuzza.
Nawet ładnie wygląda takie zestawienie, a myślałem już, że będzie za ciemno.

----------


## Eluś

Wiecie co idzie zwariować wszystkie domki te jasne  są prześliczne,  a przecież się różnią odcieniami. Ja mam taki dylemat przed domem mam zadaszoną drewnianą werandę. Myślę, zrobić ją w kolorze brązowym do dachu .Mąż zaproponował rozważnie pomysłu, żeby zrobić ją na biało. Taki sam kolor miałby  balkon,. którego balustrada będzie wykonana na taki sam wzór. Ale nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł. Co o tym myślicie.

----------


## Zopafisa

Nigdzie jeszcze takiego zestawienia nie widziałam  =Zuzza ratuj= !!!!!!!!!
Podmurówka piaskowy klinkier, ciemny tynk (jakaś mleczna czekolada lub  czerwono-bordowe) okna złoty dąb, dach znak zapytania  :smile:  .
I to wszystko na niewielkiej parterówce z kopertowym dachem.
Jak myślicie do zrealizowania ???????????????

----------


## Zuzza

Eluś,  

Czy o coś takiego Ci chodzi?



Ja też mam w projekcie taką niby werandę i zastanawiam się co z tym zrobić...

----------


## api

> A może macie coś z grafitowym dachem i ciemną stolarką (mahoń).
> Mam na razie coś takiego u siebie, ale bez elewacji.
> Zamierzam jakąś bardzo jasną, ale ciekawy jestem co najbardziej by pasowało.


ja mam grafitowy dach, machoniowe okna i ciemno kremową elewację,
możesz to obejrzeć w naturze, też Białołęka

pozdrawiam
api

----------


## rafal9

> Napisał rafal9
> 
> A może macie coś z grafitowym dachem i ciemną stolarką (mahoń).
> Mam na razie coś takiego u siebie, ale bez elewacji.
> Zamierzam jakąś bardzo jasną, ale ciekawy jestem co najbardziej by pasowało.
> 
> 
> ja mam grafitowy dach, machoniowe okna i ciemno kremową elewację,
> możesz to obejrzeć w naturze, też Białołęka
> ...


Jestem bardzo ciekawy jak takie zestawienie wygląda,
mógłbyś podać jakieś współrzędne na priv, żeby sobie w wolnej chwili z daleka popatrzeć?

----------


## alison.31

ZuZZA dzieki za odpowiedz, widzę że masz sporą kolekcję domków. Fajnie że zamieszczasz je na tej stronie bo można wiele podpatrzeć. Jestem ciekawa co myślisz na temat tynków różniących sie odcieniem koloru wokół okien od resztyścian. W mojej okolicy zauważyłam tynkowanie domów trzema rodzjami tynku tzn 1- całosc budynku, 2- wokół okien ciemniejszy lub jaśniejszy odcień, 3- to kolor szary lub jasny fiolet którym zaznaczony jest tzw wykusz? czy to aby nie przesada( niestety nie mam zdjęć)

----------


## Zuzza

Zopafisa, czekoladowy dom...  tu mnie zagięłaś.  Będę szukać, ale raczej nic takiego nigdy nie widziałam - może ciemne drewno?  :wink: 

Alison, 

Z opaskami to jest tak:

Mogą być białe, przy białej elewacji, bardzo elegancko:



Mogą być białe przy ciemniejszej elewacji i białych oknach. Gdy elewacja jest za ciemna to już nie wyglada dobrze. Myślę, ze optymalnie to jeden ton różnicy:






Mogą być w kolorze elewacji, ale to raczej mdłe:



Mogą być o ton ciemniejsze od elewacji - to przy ciemnych oknach:





Myślę, że opaski wokół okien są takim łączeniem między oknem a ścianą, czyli powinny być kolorem środkowym. Jak okna białe to jasniejsze, a jak okna ciemne, to ciemniejsze. Ale róznica maksymalnie jeden ton od elewacji.


Ale sa i wyjątki. tu okna sa ciemne, a opaski o pół tonu jasniejsze od elewacji i też wygląda to nieźle:




Ale to tylko moje przemyślenia, a ja lubię tradycyjne zestawienia kolorów. Pewnie gdy ktoś jest odważniejszy może bardziej eksperymentować. Mnie by to baaaardzo męczyło. A fiolet  to już by mnie dobił  :wink:

----------


## Rezi

jaki to kolor ( numer wg wzornika )

----------


## Eluś

Fajna jest ta twoja sugestia z opaskami. Zastanawiałam się właśnie jak się z tym uporać i proszę już wiem. Dzięki. jeżeli chodzi o tą moją werandę to ja tak nazywam zadaszony taras. Który wsparty jest na takiej drewnianej konstrukcji z balustradą. Ten taras jest z przodu domu natomiast balkon jest z boku. To znaczy na ścianie szczytowej. Jednak z białym kolorem dom wydaje się jakiś taki z drugiego wieku. Czyli raczej się nie zdecyduję. Dzięki za zdjęcie.

----------


## Zuzza

...

----------


## Zuzza

OK, serwer się odblokował  :wink: 

To jeszcze coś powrzucam:

----------


## alison.31

Zuzza, gdzie Ty zbierasz te wszystkie zdjęcia, podziwiam twoję kolekcję . Czytał;am Twój niecodiennik i trochę pasuje do moich doświadczeń z rozpoczęciem budowy. Wprawdzie mój domek już stoji i aktualnie "wykańczamy się" to musze przyznaćże niektóre z tych domków są b. fajne. Sama jednak nie zdecydowałam sie na projekt gotowy, znalazłam archekta który z 2 typowych projektów zrobił mi mój który speniał moje oczekiwania (teraz bym coś niecoś zmieniła- ale cóż). Aktualnie czekam na to żeby śniegi zeszły - a jest ich trochę i do roboty , nerwy do fachowców wypoczęły po zimie więc zobaczymy, Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki- grunt to dobrze zacząć.  :Lol:

----------


## Ula i Sławek

*Rezi*, napisz do Bobo30 (z grupy nadarzyńsko-grodziskiej) - jej dom jest podobnego koloru, jeśli nie identycznego   :Wink2:  . Ula

----------


## Rezi

> *Rezi*, napisz do Bobo30 (z grupy nadarzyńsko-grodziskiej) - jej dom jest podobnego koloru, jeśli nie identycznego   . Ula


dzięki

----------


## Whoever

Fajny pomysl.  Nigdy bym sie nie domyslil szukac we wnetrzach. :Wink2:   :Wink2: 
Szukam zdjec elewacji domu: 
ciemne drewno, kamien i metalowe wstawki (miedz, stal itp).  Duze, duze okna.  Dom polozony w lesie.

Dzieki

----------


## monka

> Nigdzie jeszcze takiego zestawienia nie widziałam  =Zuzza ratuj= !!!!!!!!!
> Podmurówka piaskowy klinkier, ciemny tynk (jakaś mleczna czekolada lub  czerwono-bordowe) okna złoty dąb, dach znak zapytania  .
> I to wszystko na niewielkiej parterówce z kopertowym dachem.
> Jak myślicie do zrealizowania ???????????????


Zopafisa czekoladowy parterowy domek ma *boguś*. Niestety w innym zestawieniu ale zawsze możesz zobaczyć jaki to efekt. tutaj możesz go zobaczyć   :smile:

----------


## Zopafisa

Dzięki !
Chyba będę musiała pomyśleć o czymś jaśniejszym, bo nie chcę białych okien

----------


## Zuzza

Alison, dzięki za słowa uznania  :wink: 

Whoever, poszukamy....

Dziś znowu mieszanka, bo nie mam siły robić porządku:

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś już monotematycznie:

Grafitowo-brązowe dachy:

----------


## Zuzza

I jeszcze trochę "szaraków":

----------


## calibra2

a może jakieś zdjęcia z takim wykończeniem : dach ceglasty i tynk w podobnej kolorystyce z białymi oknami   :ohmy:   :big grin:   :ohmy:   jeśli masz to bardzo chętnie pooglądam   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Calibra,  

Czekaj, czekaj: Dach ceglasty - to rozumiem, ale tynk ceglasty? Masz na myśli klinkier? Czy też tynk koloru pomarańczowego?

----------


## calibra2

ostatnio wracałam z Czech i tam mają domy z dachem w kolorze cegły i tynk w tej samej tonacji np. brudna przygaszona czerwień o kilka tonów jaśniejszy   :big grin:

----------


## calibra2

żadnego klinkieru tylko taki kolor tynku . Wyglądały odlotowo i do tego białe okna ze szprosami a wokół okien biała otoczka lub brudny róż czy coś w tym rodzaju. Odlotowo jak dla mnie   :big grin:

----------


## izat

z ogromną przyjemnością przejrzałam cały wątek o elewacjach
jest super!!! zdjęcia to jest to!

ja mam dylemat jaki kolor okien dobrać do karpiówki w kolorze miedzianej angoby i jasnej (kremowej) elewacji
myślałam o palisandrze ale jednak po obejrzeniu zdjęć w tym watku dochodze do wniosku, że będą za ciemne
może afromozja??
wiem, że sporo forumowiczów ma okna w tym kolorze, jest on dośc popularny
jeśli macie jakieś fotki to poproszę o wklejenie
pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzza

Calibra, ciężko będzie  :Smile: 

Izat - ja dokładnie myslę o identycznym zestwieniu: dach miedziana angoba, elewacja krem, i okna afromozja  :Smile: )

To takie okienka:



Jesli okna miałyby być ciemniejsze to już zrobiłabym elewację białą.....
Decyzja jeszcze nie podjęta.

Poszukam coś jeszcze jutro, bo juz muszę uciekac do domu!

----------


## mww

Temat dla manie jak najbardziej na czasie, właśnie muszę wybrać kolor tynku. Dachówka ciemny brąz, okna też, podmurówka klinkier ceglasty niestety. Do tego muszę coś przypasować. Chciałam raczej ciemniejsze kolory, ale może być zbyt ponuro, no i ten ceglasty klinkier mi do niczego nie pasuje...
Jak nic nie wymyślę to chyba będzie kość słoniowa, albo lekko złamana czymś biel, ale boję się, że dom się wtedy będzie wydawał większy.Teraz, nieotynkowany, w kolorze keramzytu, całkiem mi się podoba. 
Może wyszperacie jakieś zdjęcia, pls?

----------


## izat

na tej fotce ta afromozja wpada w czerwień, a ja chcę tego uniknąć
już mi się opatrzyły takie kolorki   :sad: 
optuję za ciepłym brązem dośc jasnym ale plizzz nie złoty dąb

----------


## GK7

Forumowicze a ja planuję miedzianą dachówkę, okna i drzwi drewniane w kolorze sosna z palety GORI, brama garażowa najlepiej biała, tylko nie mogę dobrać koloru elewacji , a jeszcze jedno będę miała elememty elewacji z kamienia typu stegu w kolorze kremowo pomarańczowym. Może pomożecie mi coś dobrać (kolor ścian i podmurówki). 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## logard

przeglądnąłęm wszystkie zdjęcia i nie znalazłem mojego zestawienia. otóż mam ciemny -grafitowy dach (braas granit) i takież rynny. oraz mam kominy z klinkieru piaskowego (klinkier CRH  -sahara) i z tego też będzie podmurówka, cześć wejściowa (ganek ) i oczywiście ogrodzenie. no i mam problem jakie okna dobrać w większości do ciemnych dachów widzę że są białe. ale jakoś wolelibyśmy inny kolor. archi proponuje bardzo jasno brązowe dla nas też nie za bardzo ale jest jeszcze koncepcja ciemne okna (Dąb bagienny z DFB). czy widzieliście może jakieś domy z taką dachówką, i takim klinkierem? jakie okna jaka elewacja, podbitka? może jakieś zdjątka?
pozdrawiam Piotrek

----------


## mww

Ja ostatnio widziałam okna w kolorze ciemnej przyszarzałej zielenio-oliwki. Nie wiem jak taki kolor się nazywa dlatego tak opisowo go nazwałam. Strasznie mi się podobał i wydaje mi się, że świetnie by wyglądał przy ciemnym graficie i piaskowym klinkierze.

----------


## Zuzza

To może po kolei  :Smile: 

Izat:  

Jesli nie Afro... to może Teak?  To jest głęboki brąz, jest dosyć ciemny, ale według mnie bardzo dobrze pasuje do miedzianego dachu, dobrze komponuje się tez z kremową elewacją:



Jeśli myslisz o jaśniejszym brązie czyli czymś takim:



to nie polecam do miedzianego dachu...  Kolor miedziany, jest totalnie zimnym kolorem, kremowa elewacja załóżmy że będzie neutralna, więc do tego tylko brąz w zimnym odcieniu - czyli Teak na przykład.  Ciepły, jasny brąz będzie się z tym gryzł... Mam w domu zdjęcie domu sąsiada: miedziany dach i brama garażowa w kolorze złoty dąb.  Powiem szczerze, że mnie to bardzo drażni...

Do miedzianego dachu karpiówkowego najlepiej na dodatek wygląda zimna biała elewacja, tak jak na tym zdjęciu:



To jest mój ideał  :Smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Mww,

Wszystko zależy od odcienia brązu i odcienia klinkieru. Jeśli klinkier jest pomarańczowy, to ja bym elewację bardziej ciepłą zrobiła (krem zółtawy). Jeśli klinkier jest zimny, to może być krem zimny, kość słoniowa itp.  Z kolorem to już bym była ostrożna, żebyś nie przesadziła  :Smile: 

Coś wyszperałam:

----------


## Zuzza

GK7,

Miedziany dach i sosnowe okna  gryzą się bardzo ze sobą... Dach jest zimny, a okna super ciepłe...   Elewacja powinna być w takim razie w ciepłym kolorze, żeby nie gryzło się to w okolicach okien. Wtedy tylko dach nie będzie do tego pasował...   I jeszcze ten kamień...
BArdzo zastanowiłabym się nad  zmianą dachu na naturalny (pomarańczowawy) albo brązowy...
Albo nad zmianą koloru okien na ciemniejszy brąz lub biel.....

Zobacz czy to Ci się podoba  ::-(:    :



Już prędzej coś takiego:

----------


## mww

Dzięki Zuzza  :big grin:  , 
Klinkier jast ciepły raczej. 
Najbardziej podoba mi się to zdjęcie z cegłami naokoło okien. Też myślałam, żeby coś przy oknach z tym klinkierem pokombinować, skoro już go mam. Chyba zostanę przy złamanej bieli. Masz rację, mocniejsze kolory byłyby trochę ryzykowne.

----------


## Zuzza

Logan:

Tylko ciemne okna - i to jak najciemniejsze myślę i taka sama ciemna podbitka:

----------


## logard

> Tylko ciemne okna - i to jak najciemniejsze myślę i taka sama ciemna podbitka


też tak myślę. dzięki za zdjęcia.
choć mój domek klinkier ma tylko na kominach, podmurówce i w części frontowej budynku (ganek)
pozdrówka

----------


## carringtontomas

> Carringtontomas:   Wszystko może ładnie wyglądać - sam musisz się zastanowić co Ci się bardziej podoba...   Parterówka ma wielki dach -  grafit będzie ciemny i przytłaczający. No i też taki smutniejszy. 
> Ceglasty jest jaśniejszy i weselszy. (Ale to moje zdanie). Białe okna zawsze wyglądają ładnie. Z kolorem to już trzeba się nagimnastykować, żeby się to wszystko nie gryzło...


Buduję D04 z katalogu Muratora - może polecisz mi jakieś rozwiązanie?
Bardziej obstawiałbym przy ciemniejszym dachu (np grafit) lecz zastanawiam się czy faktycznie - tak jak pisałaś domek nie będzie sie robił przytłaczający.
Będę wdzięczny za pomoc - pozdrawiam.

znalazłem na forum zdjęcia D04 wybudowanego przez jednego forumowicza (zamieszczam poniżej) jednak tutaj dach jest ceglasty - zaczynam wątpić w mój pomysł z ciemnym dachem :[ mój domek z uwagi na zmiany w rozmieszczeniu okien będzie troszkę inaczej sie prezentował jednak chodzi mi o kolorystykę. Może dać grafitowy dach, elewację zrobić  podobnego koloru co na zdjęciu i dodatkowo otwory okienne (okna chyba ciemny mahoń) "rozświetlić" jasną obramówką? 
co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Zuzza

Caringtontomas:  Obejrzałam Twój projekt i myślę, że każde zestawienie kolorystyczne będzie do niego pasować. Dach jest niewielki, czyli nie problemu. 

Sam musisz sobie zadać pytanie co Ci się podoba... Jak lubisz grafitowe dachy to się nie zastanawiaj tylko rób grafit. Jak lubisz czerwone, rób czerwony  :Smile: 

Jesli pytasz mnie, to ja bym ten domek zrobiła tak:   dach w kolorze naturalnym (czerwono-pomarańczowym), kremowa elewacja, białe okna i drzwi.  I tyle  :Smile:

----------


## carringtontomas

> Caringtontomas:  Obejrzałam Twój projekt i myślę, że każde zestawienie kolorystyczne będzie do niego pasować. Dach jest niewielki, czyli nie problemu. 
> 
> Sam musisz sobie zadać pytanie co Ci się podoba... Jak lubisz grafitowe dachy to się nie zastanawiaj tylko rób grafit. Jak lubisz czerwone, rób czerwony 
> 
> Jesli pytasz mnie, to ja bym ten domek zrobiła tak:   dach w kolorze naturalnym (czerwono-pomarańczowym), kremowa elewacja, białe okna i drzwi.  I tyle


jednym słowem - im mniej kombinowania tym lepiej?
z drugiej jednak strony, dom jest mały i prosty - nie chciałbym by był taki banalny :]

----------


## Zuzza

Właśnie wkleiłeś prawie taki dom jak sobie wymysliłam  :Smile:  Tylko drzwi bym dała białe, a podmurówkę w kolorze dachu i rynny białe.

Zestawienie z grafitowym dachem, też powinno wygladać ładnie.
Tylko uważaj z tą obramówką. Ja myślę że biała obwódka wokół ciemnych okien sprawia że wydają się one jeszcze ciemniejsze. chyba że będziesz miał jeszcze jakieś inne białe elementy...

Popatrz na te obramowania ::-(:

----------


## Zuzza

Caringtontomas - klasyczny nie znaczy banalny.

Nie trzeba od razu robic niebieskiego dachu czy seledynowej elewacji...
Wystarczy parę elementów: szprosy, obramowania okien, ozdobne narożniki (jak to się nazywało????), ładne drzwi wejściowe w kolorze okien.

Czy taki domek jest banalny? :




Grunt, żeby się we własnym domu dobrze czuć  :Smile:

----------


## carringtontomas

> Caringtontomas - klasyczny nie znaczy banalny.
> 
> Nie trzeba od razu robic niebieskiego dachu czy seledynowej elewacji...
> Wystarczy parę elementów: szprosy, obramowania okien, ozdobne narożniki (jak to się nazywało????), ładne drzwi wejściowe w kolorze okien.
> 
> Czy taki domek jest banalny? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rozumiem Cie doskonale, jednak w mojej okolicy większość domów ma dachówke koloru ceglastego i jasną elewację - co do okien, to faktycznie - są jakby ciemniejsze, szprosy mi się podobają jednak mojej wybrance nie bardzo - będę ją przekonywał  :smile: 
Białe będą też te kolumny przy wejściu więc nie powinno być źle
będę jeszcze nad tym myślał a jak postanowię i zrobię to wrzuce zdjęcia  :big grin:  strach pomyśleć co mnie czeka przy urządzaniu wnętrza :]
Dzieki za pomoc .

----------


## Zuzza

Caringtontomas:  Chciałabym mieszkać w Twojej okolicy  :wink: 

Calibra, znalazłam jakieś zdjątko ceglastego domu:




Nawet ciekawie to wygląda  :Smile:

----------


## JoShi

> ozdobne narożniki (jak to się nazywało????)


bonie

----------


## Zuzza

Dzięki JoShi  :Smile: 
I tak pewnie znowu zapomnę  :wink:

----------


## 2112wojtek

> Napisał Zuzza
> 
> ozdobne narożniki (jak to się nazywało????)
> 
> 
> bonie


 bonie? a  bo nie.  :big grin:  
 Oj chiba jednak to nie bonia.  :big grin: 
Bardzo fajny we watek, uwielbiam domki z kolumienkami.
Chociaz z jedna.

----------


## GK7

Zuzza,
morze rzeczywiści emasz rację z tym moim pomysłem, tym bardziej że chcę mieć wnętrze z elementami ciemnego drewna, ale z drugiej strony nie podobają mi się zbyt ciemne okna. Jedynym rozwiązaniem będą chyba białe okna ze szprosami i wtedy będzie wszystko grało. Dzięki za te zdjęcia, dużo mi pomogły.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## monka

Calibra taki ceglasty znalazłam

----------


## Zuzza

GK7:  Jeszcze trochę inspiracji dla Ciebie:








Jak miedziany dach - to białe okna ze szprosami to marzenie  :Smile:  
Co do elewacji to wydaje mi się że wszędzie jest biała lub tylko pół tonu ciemniejsza...

----------


## Zuzza

I jeszcze trochę klasyki:








Biała elewacja, białe okna, szprosy, gzymsy

----------


## izat

wątek jest przedni!!!
dziękuję za wszystkie fotki

*Zuzza,
takie jasne faktycznie nie pasują do miedzianego dachu a o bieli elewacji też myślę intensywnie
tak więc pozostaje afromozja albo palisander ( ten wydaje się jakby lekko z plastiku) albo mniej głęboki teak
i znów kolejna rozterka*

----------


## Zuzza

Izat,   

Nie ma za co  :Smile: 

Ja mam własnie taki sam dylemat... 

Miedziany dach - to na 99%, 
okna ciemnodrewniane - to na 90%
kremowa elewacja - to na 80%
drzwi ciemnodrewniane - to na 90%
brama kremowa to na 90%   :wink: 

Wymyśliłam sobie takie kolory, ale tak naprawdę to nie znalazłam nigdzie zdjęcia, na którym byłoby takie zestawienie i wyglądałoby to ładnie...

Alternatywa:

miedziany dach:
białe okna, drzwi, może brama,
kremowa elewacja

Tylko, że białe drzwi nie wygladają juz tak ładnie...

To moze wariant pierwszy tylko biała elewacja i biała brama?  Mąż się pewnie nie zgodzi  :wink: 

Izat zdecyduj się pierwsza, a ja podglądnę jak Ci to wyszło  :Smile:

----------


## izat

Zuzza,
powiem szczerze, że ciemne drewniane okna i biała brama to wg mnie nieporozumienie  :sad: 
ja myślałam o bramie drewnianej ale właśnie się dowiedziałam, że sa one nieocieplane
nie pozostaje więc nic innego jak stalową pomalować na kolor zgodny z oknami a to jak się okazuje nie jest problemem

nie masz wrażenia, że ten ciemny brąz, np palisander wyglada z daleka jak plastik??
może dlatego, że tak ciemny lakier przykrywa strukturę drewna

chyba jednak pozostanę przy afromozji ....

----------


## Zuzza

Hmmm...

Ciemne okna i biała brama mogą wyglądac dobrze, gdy masz śnieżnobiałą elewację i jednostanowiskowy garaż cofnięty z boku. Wtedy ten garaż jest jakby niewidoczny.

Gdy elewacja jest kremowa, a jeszcze garaż na dodatek duży to masz racje jest to kiepski wybór:



Im ciemniejsza elewacja i większy garaż tym gorzej to wygląda.

Dlatego przy kremowej elewacji zdecyduję się tylko na kremową bramę. Idealnie takiego samego koloru.  
Pomysł z pomalowaniem na kolor okien niezbyt mi się podoba - nie ma koloru "drewnianego" - nigdy nie dobierzesz podobnego odcienia. Zawsze też bedzie to wyglądało bardzo sztucznie.  A najgorzej ja będzie się z tymi oknami gryzło...  

Za to koniecznie zamawiam drzwi wejsciowe w tym samym punkcie co okna i z dokładnie tego samego drewna i w dokładnie takim samym kolorze. Bo drzwi mam ogromniaste i one u mnie bedą najbardziej widoczne (200x240)

Też myślę, że za ciemne okna wyglądają plastikowo - dlatego podoba mi się afromocośtam.  Tylko że ten kolor drewna do niczego nie pasuje...

Głowa mnie rozbolała  :wink:

----------


## izat

jak to do niczego nie pasuje?? afromozja?  :big grin: 
to najczęściej zamawiany kolor okien  :smile:  najbardziej popularny  :smile: 

a z tym garażem to się zgodzę co do bieli elewacji 
jeśli chodzi o okna ciemno brązowe i bramę stalową pomlaowaną na baaardzo podobny kolor, to właśnie miałam przyjemność coś takiego oglądać i wygląda to bardzo dobrze
ważne jest jednak, że zanim zdecydujemy się na kolor okien należy dobrać również kolor drzwi i bramy

----------


## Zuzza

No tak... Najbardziej popularny nie oznacza akurat najlepiej pasujący do reszty.  
Patrz - brama w kolorze złoty dąb - to najpopularniejsza brama. A ja mam pytanie do czego ona może pasować????   Mało jest takich zestawień  ::-(: 


Coś wkleję, żeby nie było samego marudzenia  :wink:

----------


## monka

Zuzza czy wiesz co to za dom? ten z ostatniego zdjęcia 
Mój będzie wygladał podobnie plus rolety w kolorze bramy.
Nie jest to mój wymarzony zestaw ale niestety nie zawsze mo się to co się chce   :Roll:

----------


## Zuzza

Monka, nie wiem niestety. Mam tylko to jedno zdjęcie - może Dom pod Modrzewiem 2 Archonu???

----------


## izat

Zuzza,
jak chcesz to podaj mi maila na priva
podeślę Ci mój dach 
zobaczysz jak wygląda ten odcień
a najchętniej to zapraszam na budowę  :smile: 
widzę, że też jesteś z wawy  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Coś jeszcze wkleję na koniec dnia:








Do zobaczenia na Zlocie!
Lub do poniedziałku  :Smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Witam w poniedziałek  :Smile: 

Izat:   Znalazłam mój wymarzony dom:  Murator 2/2006 strona 47. 

Napisałam do właściciela  :Smile:   i dostałam opis kolorów:

Kolor elewacji to numer 154 farba silikonowa Kreisel.
Stolarka - mahoń meranti w kolorze afromozja.
Dachówka to czerwona angoba z Koramik 

Może uda mi się skombinować zdjęcia... 

A na razie trochę różności:

----------


## Zuzza

I jeszcze trochę miedzianych i naturalnych dachów:

----------


## izat

Zuzza,
byłoby super jakbyś zdobyła fotki
zastanawiam się tylko skąd taki dom wziął się w Muratorze?  :big grin: 
może podobny jakiś ......
ciekawe czy ma szprosy....  :wink: 
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Zuzza

Izat:  Pewnie że były szprosy  :Smile: 
Może się uda ze zdjęciami...

----------


## _Beti_

nareszcie kremowe domy moi faworyci tylko nie wiem co z oknami czy z okleiną złotego dębu czy białe  :sad:   i czy dach grafitowy czy ceglasty  :sad:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

a ja szukam elewacji krwistoczerwonych i grafitowych okien a do tego drewno baaaaardzo ciemne na elewacji.spotkaliście sie może z takimi kolorami elewacji?

----------


## mundzia

no super watek!!
mam tez dylemat z kolorami okien, elewacji itd. Pokaze najpierw zdjecie projektu i potem kilka z realizcji:
to budujemy



A to sa zdjecia z realizacji juz tego domu:





dla jasnosci dodam ze to ciagle ten sam projekt. I u nas bedzie dachowka karpiowka, kladzona w koronke, i kolor czerwony przybrudzony, nie ceglasty. podoba mi sie ten pierwszy, gdzie sa biale okna, ale wlasciwie zawsze myslalam o oknam drewnianych i teraz sama juz nie wiem jaki kolor elewacji i czy okna jasne czy ciemne ... ah
a jakie sa Wasze opinie?

pozdrawiam

mundzia

----------


## Zuzza

_Beti_,  Kremowych przecież jest mnóstwo  :Smile: 

Do złotego dębu to raczej bym zrobiła grafitowy dach.
A do białych okien to juz każdy pasuje...

----------


## bolon

Zuzza jesteś prawdziwą kopalnią inspiracji, więc może znajdziesz coś co mi chodzi po glowie (i zamierzam to zrobić): dach ciemno szary (antracyt), elewacja z klinkieru - kolor miodowy/bursztynowy - coś pomiędzy żółtym, brązowym, pomarańczowym, okna ciemnobrązowe. Jak to będzie wyglądało? nie za ponuro? może rozjaśnić białą fugą do klinkieru (białych okien nie lubię). Będę wdzięczny za jakieś zdjęcia, podpowiedzi.

----------


## gabriela

*BOLON* takie zdjecie juz bylo, moim zdaniem wyglada super!

----------


## Zuzza

Mundzia, Witam w Elewacjach  :Smile: 

Witam też w klubie dylematów miedzy białymi a drewnianymi oknami...

Oczywiście z realizacji Twojego domku najbardziej podoba mi się pierwsza z białymi oknami. 

Czy kolor Twojej dachówki to miedziany?

Czekam ciągle na kogoś odważnego, kto zdecyduje się do miedzianego dachu dać ciemne drewniane okna i jeszcze podzieli się fotką  :wink:

----------


## gabriela

ZUZZA a to jaka dachowka, nie miedziana???? I ciemne okna? Wyglada dobrze, to kwestia koloru elewacji, pasuje tylko bardzo jasna ( moim skromnym zdaniem).

----------


## bonetka

Witam bardzo serdecznie.
Pani Zuzzo jestem pod wrażeniem Pani zmysłu estetycznego i innych Formułowiczów również.
Mam nadzieję , że Państwo pomogą mi dobrać kolory do mojego domu.
Zauważyłam , że bardzo dużo jest elewacji otynkowanych i tu można wybierać różne zestawienia, natomiast o wiele bardziej ubogo / tu np. z 10 różnych zdjęć / przedstawia się sytuacja  z domami drewnianymi.
Czy wszystkie są skazane na podobny styl ?
Czy nie można wymyśleć czegoś mniej opatrzonego , nowego , innego , niekonwencjonalnego ?
Dom będzie z bali czterostronnie struganych, z użytkowym poddaszem.
Okna z okiennicami / bezpieczeństwo/. Dom nie jest tylko "wiejską" chatą mazurską, ma i elementy współczesne / duże drzwi balkonowe, składane na jedną stronę okiennice /.
Czy jasna elewacja /miodowa?/ i ciemniejsze okna z okiennicami ? 
może inaczej , jaki kolor dachu?.
Bardzo proszę o jakieś pomysły. Drewno mi się podoba , ale czy nic nie można zrobić by poszczególne domy trochę różniły się od siebie? 
Pozdrawiam bardzo, bardzo serdecznie.

----------


## adaman

Dołączam się do pytania o wykończenie w drewnie  :Roll:   :Roll:  Wprawdzie dom jest murowany, ale chciałabym na elewacji zastosować połączenie tynku i drewna. Może masz jakieś fotki z takimi elewacjami? Dodam , że dach jest z dachówki w kolorze  czerwonym w/g producenta, w/g mnie to rudy  :Lol:  .Brama garażowa i rynny - brązowe, okna plastikowe w kolorze tak oklepanym - złoty dąb.....Moje założenia: górna część elewacji nad oknami balkonowymi - drewno w kolorze zbliżonym do okien,podbitka drewniana w tym samym kolorze, boczna elewacja tylko z akcentem drewnianym - takie  odcięcie w formie kilku desek.... Nad wszystkimi oknami marzą mi się /nie wiem jaka jest fachowa nazwa/ "ozdobniki" frezowane drewniane, ale nie wiem czy finanse pozwolą...Część garażowo-wejściowa ? Pewnie prawie całkowicie w drewnie , dodatkowo muszę wymyślić jak zakryć dziurę , która powstaje po podniesieniu zwijanej bramy garażowej i połączyć to z drzwiami wejściowymi, które musiały być w kolorze afromozja - bo  to najbardziej zbliżone do dębu , a ciemne brązy odpadły ze względu na południową wystawę   :sad:  Ogrodzenie i pergolę na tarasie planuję wykonać z drewna zabejcowanego na ciemny brąz. Chaotyczne to nieco...

----------


## gabriela

A jak podoba sie Wam taki zestaw kolorow???

----------


## adaman

noooooooooo to nad oknami bajka   :big grin:   :big grin:   właśnie coś takiego mi się śniło  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## adaman

Wrzuć jeszcze coś, męczy mnie ta brama garażowa...... Tak jaloś łuki mi wychodzą, chociaż nigdzie łuków nie planuję.....

----------


## Alis31

Zwykły pensjonat,nic nadzwyczajnego  :sad:

----------


## adaman

*alis31* a masz jakiś zwykły nadzwyczajny dom? wiesz, tu chodzi o inspiracje, czyli wyjęcie pewnych elementów  :big grin:

----------


## mundzia

Moja dachówka miedziana nie bedzie, ale nie moge tez znalesc zdjecia z kolorem zblizonym do tej naszj... to bedzie karpiówka w koronke położona firmy Jopek, i tu mam dwa zdjecia z realizacji ale sa one niecio rozne w kolorze   :Confused:   :Roll:   a nasza jest raczej taka bardziej ciemna, bardziej w bordo wpada niz w ceglasty kolor... kurcze... trudno mi to opisac   :Confused:  



 te powyzej jest chyba najblizszy prawdy  :smile: 

a tu jeszcze jeden:


no i nie wie co z tym kolorem okien... 
czytalam ze do karpiowki najlepiej pasuje elewacja biala, zimna, klasyczna, no i wtedy okna tez biale... ah... kurcze... nie chcialam nigdy miec zuopelnie bialej elewacji... jak poloza dachoowke to zrobie zdjecie i wkleje... ale to dopiero w lipcu  :sad: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzza

Ok od początku...

Bolon: trochę klinkieru rzeczywiście było - ale jak coś mi jeszcze wpadnie w ręce to wkleję.

Gabriela:  to zdjęcie jest OK - ale w 100% mnie nie przekonuje  :wink: 

Bonetka:  Jaka Pani? :wink:  Zuzza jestem  :Smile: 

Wklejam trochę drewnianych inspiracji:

----------


## Zuzza

Znalazłam wreszcie zestawienie kolorystyczne, które jest moim własnym ideałem.

Załóżcie, że nie widzicie tam wcale złotych szprosów, tylko grube drewniane...   :wink: 





Jak Wam się podoba?  Taki będzie mój domek  :Smile:

----------


## mundzia

No Zuzzka !! brawo!!!! dokladnie o czyms takim na poczatku mysllam, ale potem zaczelam am watpic, czy aby elewacja nie jest za zolta a okna nie sa za ciemne  :smile:  i zaczelam miec dylematy... i nadal je mam  :smile:  i jeszcze nie wiem jak bedzie  :smile:  ale jedna rzecz mi sie tu nie podoba na tych zdjeciach, ta jasna podbitka... ja osobiscie przy tej kolorystyce zrobilabym ciemna, taka jak okna i reszta drewna  :smile:  no i oczywiscie bez złotych szprosów  :big grin: 

pozdrowionka  :smile:

----------


## Teńka

http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...5,61,opis.html

P. Zuza w tobie nadzieja szukam inspiracji elewacji dla mojego POEMATU (w załączeniu) - może w swej maxi kolekcji by się cos znalazło z cegłą na elewacji i grafitowym dachem. a może znasz słyszałaś kto buduje ten dom - fakt i=u mnie dość mocno przerobiony- ale inspiracją był właśnie on.

----------


## Zuzza

Mundzia, 

Myśle ze jest to zestaw miodzio  :Smile:   Ale zwróć uwagę , że okna i drzwi to afromorfozja.
Kolor elewacji - nie wim jak go nazwac - kremowy. Ten numer tynku który podawałam apropos zdjęcia  z Muratora jest identyczny.

Jesli zaś chodzi o podbitkę - to trzeba uważać - okna i drzwi to meranti - a na sosnie czy świerku ten kolor bedzie wyglądał inaczej. Czyli mogą odcienie się rozjechać. Dlatego ja nie robię podbitki - tylko gzymsy otynkowane tak jak cała elewacja.

Problem też jest z balustradami. Fajnie by było mieć drewniane - ale jeśli kolory się nie zgodzą?  Pewnie zdecyduję się na metalowe czarne. Jak najmniej rzucające się w oczy...

I do tego dom w miarę nisko posadowiony, żeby podmurówki prawie nie bylo widać. I kominy też otynkowane...

Echhh kiedy to będzie.....

----------


## Teńka

> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-domu-GLX-27,25,61,opis.html
> 
> *P. Zuzza* w tobie nadzieja szukam inspiracji elewacji dla mojego POEMATU (w załączeniu) - może w swej maxi kolekcji by się cos znalazło z cegłą na elewacji i grafitowym dachem. a może znasz słyszałaś kto buduje ten dom - fakt i=u mnie dość mocno przerobiony- ale inspiracją był właśnie on.


co sądzisz o tym domku z czerwoniutkiej cegły - czy masz w swojej kolekcji cos podobnego   :Lol: 
http://www.budowa.com.pl/news/news.asp?ID=161

----------


## Zuzza

Teńko,   Coś mam w tym kolorze.  
Ale prawdę mówiąc nie jest to moje ulubione zestawienie - do takiego ciemnego dachu bardziej mi pasuje jasny klinkier.
Z ciemnym - robi się jakiś taki ciemny  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Może jeszcze trochę drewna (dla Bonetki) i drewnianych wstawek (dla Adamana)
Bonetko - Twój dom na pewno nie będzie oklepany  :Smile:  Będzie Twój własny, a taki zawsze jest najładniejszy  :Smile: 

A ten garaż na końcu to tak przypadkiem...

----------


## Teńka

Ale ten dom który wysłałam http://www.budowa.com.pl/news/news.asp?ID=161- ten z cegły sory ale jestem początkująca nie umiem wkleić ) jakoś mnie ująła własnie wybieram okna i mam dylemat bo jakby nie było to nakreśli już charakterek

----------


## Zuzza

Teńka,

Podobnego domu niestety nie mam. Jak gdzieś zauważę, to dam Ci znać..

----------


## dzióbek

Zuzza tak sobie was podglądam  :Lol:  ale Twój wybór jest bardzo podobny do narazie mojego ideału, tylko, że u mnie dachówka będzie ciemniejsza (jak narazie to kasztan robena), ale sądzę że będzie też ok. Ale kolorek elewacji super. Te okna i drzwi to chyba machoń??

----------


## Zuzza

Dzióbek, Myślę, ze okna i drzwi to drewno meranti (mahoń) w kolorze Afromorfozja.

Ale  pewna nie jestem  :Smile:

----------


## bonetka

Zuzzko,
ślicznie dziękuję za zdjęcia, jakby jeszcze jakieś były to bardzo proszę.
Teraz jeszcze prośba.Gdybyś sama miała taki dom drewniany / bez wstawek muru / to jakie kolory byś wybrała / dach, okna , okiennice, obróbki /.
Jeśli nie sprawię kłopotu to proszę o odpowiedź.
Gorąco pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zuzza

Bonetko,

Domy drewniane sa takie piękne, że nie mam jednego ulubionego zestawienia, pewnie w każdym odcieniu coś bym wybrała ślicznego.

Na pewno coś juz Ci chodzi po głowie - kolor dachu, czy elewacji, czy tez okna - napisz, to do tego Ci mogę dopisać moje wybory  :Smile: 

Bo tak to mogłabym pisać  i pisać.  Trzeba się nieźle napocić, żeby zbudować brzydki drewniany dom  :Smile:

----------


## bonetka

Zuzzko,
dom chciałabym w jasnym miodzie /elewacja bala /.Dach,  myślałam o Creatonie miedziana angoba Kera-Pfanne / bo dachy w okolicy są czerwone/ 
i teraz dylemat: czy okna też w kolorze drzewa a tylko okiennice inne /kolor?/ czy całe okna z okiennicami kolor / kolor kontrastowy do drzewa ale nie za ciemny /?.
Bardzo chciałam początkowo gont drewniany "dranica" /dąb / ale był bardzo drogi.Wydać tyle pieniążków i jeszcze się denerwować czy drzewo długo wytrzyma to nie na moje nerwy -stąd dachówka.
Przeczytałam Twój dziennik - jestem pod wrażeniem .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## beciak-be



----------


## Teńka

> Teńka,
> 
> Podobnego domu niestety nie mam. Jak gdzieś zauważę, to dam Ci znać..


Bardzo byłabym wdzięczna  - pozdrawiam - wybieram obecnie okna i zastanawiam sie nad kolorem bo jakie to w końcu wybrałam

----------


## Zuzza

Bonetko,

Elewacja miodowa - super
Dachówka kolor miedziany - super

Ale razem to one mi bardzo zgrzytają...

Ja tu już bym nawet na sąsiadów nie patrzyła... 
Do miodowej elewacji - ciemnobrazowy dach mi jedynie pasuje.
Może grafitowy?  Od biedy ceglasty, ale ten miedziany różowawy - to wcale.

Popatrz sobie:







Ja do miodowej elewacji:  brązowy dach, brazowe okiennice, drzwi i okna... (ewentualnie miodowe okna), brązowe rynny.
W każdym razie tylko dwa kolory.

----------


## bonetka

Zuzzko,
weszłam wczoraj na wszystkie strony internetowe firm oferujących domy drewniane.Oglądałam głównie kolorystykę i zdecydowałam, że /wg mnie/
najlepiej wyglądają domy mające identyczne okna i kolor elewacji.
Ewentualnie tylko okiennice inne /zbliżone do koloru dachu/.
1.  http://www.dom-projekt.pl/projekty/g.../viz/viz_1.jpg

2.   http://www.dom-projekt.pl/projekty/o.../viz/viz_1.jpg

bo już taki /wg mnie/ jest bardziej ponury

http://www.dom-projekt.pl/projekt.pl.../viz/viz_1.jpg
Co Ty na to?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## bonetka

Zuzzko, 
pisałyśmy w jednym czasie.
Wszystko jest na etapie projektu i wszystko mogę jeszce zmienić.
Chodzi mi o ogólną koncepcję.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Zuzza

Bonetko, to przynajamniej okiennice zrób kontrastowe  :Smile: 

A może ciemna zieleń dachu?  Też przepięknie.
W każdym razie brąz najbezpieczniejszy  :Smile:

----------


## Zuzza

To moze teraz dla odmiany róznosci niedrewniane:

----------


## acca5

Zuzza masz może wiecej fotek tego domku kremowego z boniami bialawymi, ( trzeci w ostatnim poscie)  moze to tylko farba wymalowane. wyglada ciekawie.

----------


## Zuzza

Acca, trzeci od góry?   :wink: 

Ten z liniami białymi?  Poszukam...

----------


## bonetka

Zuzzko,
bardzo Ci dziękuję za rady.
Ja też czekam na pozwolenie na budowę i wiosną zaczynam.
Marwi mnie tylko zapowiadana pogoda na tegoroczną wiosnę i lato /zimno i deszczowo/ ale mam nadzieję że może nie będzie żle.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Zuzza

Acca,

coś znalazłam...




Bonetko,  życzę w takim razie słońca  :Smile:

----------


## Ula i Sławek

Do bonetki - szukałam dwa dni pewnego rysunku, ale bez sukcesu. Był na nim drewniany domek z niebieskim kredowym dachem. To naprawdę piękne zestawienie i wcale nie jest ryzykowne. Sztuką jest tylko dobór koloru dachówki. I ważne, aby kolor drewna nie wpadał w żółty lecz był brązowy. Okna chyba białe. Pozdrawiam. ula

----------


## Maja Wójcicka

Zuzza, Ty maniaczko forumowa  :big tongue:  Niedługo będziesz guru elewacji na tym forum. Powodzenia! Cały czas śledzę Twój post, jest super!   :Lol:

----------


## Maja Wójcicka

Zuzza skąd masz zdjęcia domu, (chyba Zosia III z Arexu). Ostatnie zdjęcia w twoim poście, może masz ich więcej   :Lol:  Pozdro

----------


## Zuzza

Maja, to prawda że jestem nałogowcem - ale jak mi za to czas w pracy szybko mija  :wink: 

Masz jeszcze tego Arexa, wiecej nie znalazłam...




Łatwo poznać - te projekty są jakieś takie rozbuchane  :Smile: 

A jak tam nasz prąd????  Udalo Ci się coś dowiedzieć?

----------


## Maja Wójcicka

Zuzza

Dzięki za zdjęcia. Ja chyba zrobię elewację bardziej beżową, bo ta żółć jest trochę za żółta  :big tongue:  Pozdrawiam M.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

no a ja?

----------


## Zuzza

Xena - Takich kolorów nigdzie do tej pory nie przyuważyłam...

Maja - jakie szczęście, że Wasze domy będą szybciej pokolorowane od mojego  :wink:   Zawsze będę mogła ściągnąć jakiś dobry pomysł  :wink:  Szukaj więc tego ładnego kremowego nie żółtego  :Smile:  ja też taki chcę  :Smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Może trochę ciemnych dachów:

----------


## Zuzza

Jeszcze ciemne dachy:










Ten pierwszy domek - to super pomysł  :Smile:

----------


## JózefinaK

A może macie jakies zdjęcia domu z czarnym dachem i czarnymi oknami?

----------


## Zuzza

Hej,

Czarny dom...  może jedno  :wink: 



A przy okazji coś jeszcze powklejam...

----------


## Zuzza

Może jeszcze cos...

----------


## monka

> Jeszcze ciemne dachy:
> 
> Ten pierwszy domek - to super pomysł


rzeczywiście super pomysł   :smile:  właśnie wczoraj rozmawiałam z chłopakiem mojej siostry, który jest architektem i proponował mi podobne rozwiązanie. 

ps. a domek to chyba LMP 01 od Lipińskich

----------


## flowera

Witajcie
a czy moze gdzies widzieliscie domki z niebieska elewacja i szarym/czarnym dachem szukam juz od kilku dni bo taki domek planujemy miec))) 
Dzieki z gory za zdjatka
pozdrawiam 
flowercia

----------


## Zuzza

Flowercia,

Tylko zlituj się nad biednymi sąsiadami i nie rób zbyt jaskrawego tego niebieskiego...   :wink: 




Może taki przyszarzony jak ten?

----------


## Zuzza

Takie tam różne dziś:

----------


## monka

też coś dorzucę   :smile:  







i jeszcze taki...w trakcie prac

----------


## KAJA75

ja tez poszukuje ciekawej kolorystyki na elewacje do typowego "kocka prosty budynek ) okan i drzwi mahon

----------


## Zuzza

Kaja,

Rozumiem że masz na mysli kostkę z płaskim dachem?

Jesli tak, to jakos niestety znajduję same zestawienia z białymi oknami. Pewnie dlatego, ze to najładniej wygląda.

Ale ciemne jakies mam:

 
 
 

Czy to nie jest przypadkiem ten sam dom...   :wink:

----------


## Inezka

*Zuzza*, skad Ty to wszystko bierzesz???????????????   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## monka

> *Zuzza*, skad Ty to wszystko bierzesz???????????????


też się zastanawiam   :Roll:  
bo jednak bardzo ciężko coś fajnego znaleźć   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Jestem wykwalifikowanym nałogowym poszukiwaczem zdjęć  :wink:

----------


## daxima

> Jestem wykwalifikowanym nałogowym poszukiwaczem zdjęć


Zuzza to może natknęłaś się na elewacje z dużą ilościa kamienia polnego
mam piwnicę która jest od płd strony całkowicie nad ziemią i chcę obłożyć to kamieniem + dalsze wykończenia
to tak w przyszłości 
a ciekawi mnie ogólnie do tego kolorystyka

----------

JESTEM POD WRAŻENIEM

Tyle zdjęć  jest w  czym  wybierać , super  wątek   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## brzuzens

To i ja dorzucę, bardzo mi się podoba wygląd domku z reklamy dachówki Braas Cisar:

----------


## Inezka

*Brzuzens*, tylko jedno zdjecie wrzuciles i od razu taki sliczny domek  :smile:

----------


## editta

witam wszystkich (po raz pierwszy na forum  :big grin:  ) 
chciałam tylko zwrócic uwagę na jedną rzecz. wszystkie te tynki są ładne, zestawienia kolorów mogą się podobać lub nie w zależności od indywidualnych upodobań.... ale nie wydaje wam się, że są nudne, schematyczne? 
ok teraz elewacja drewniana i klinkierowa; od góry w dół drewno i cegła brrrrr  :sad:  uwielbiam naturalne materiały jak drewno, kamień i ich różne zestawienia, ale tutaj ważne są proporcje. 
*brzuzens*  brawo.  o to właśnie jest elegancja.
może macie więcej zdjęć z takimi zestawieniami? z przyjemnością pooglądam i podpatrzę. 
a jeszcze jedno bardzo ważne. tynk wygląda ładnie przez pirwszych kilka miesięcy a drewno, kamień im starsze tym ładniejsze  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Żelka

Bardzo fajny watek, Zuzza dobry pomysl...Ja tu czesto zagldam, choc dopiero terz sie odzywam...
Mysle, ze fotki przydadza sie wielu ludziom...
Jak na cos sama wpadne to tez wkleje...Pozdrawiam...

----------


## brzuzens

> *Brzuzens*, tylko jedno zdjecie wrzuciles i od razu taki sliczny domek


To prawda, śliczny  :smile:  szkoda że nie mój  :wink:  Jak mi wpadnie coś w oko to napewno się z Wami podzielę.

----------


## Monika B

Zuzzo! Jeste natchnieniem wszelkich budujšcych!
Dzieki za wštek.
Ja mam tylko co dla baaaardzo odważnych:


A przy okazji Zuzzo, czy masz może jakie fotki elewacji prostych domów, gdzie rzobijana byłaby jakimi wykończeniemi przestrzeń cian?
Mam na mysli jaie fantazyjne (lub mniej) położenie klinkieru albo kamienia. Może kolory? Co jak na tej fotce z obłozonymi do połowy klinkierem filarami.

----------

Hej, a co myślicie o takim pomyśle: dachówka ceramiczna czerwona angoba, rynny tytan-cynk (lekko srebrne), elewacja - w odcieniu leciusieńko srebrzystym (prawie biała), parapety i schody - klinkier, okna/drzwi/brama - cyprys, drewniana barierka balkoniku i ozdoby ciesielskie dachu w odcieniu okien i drzwi...
Długo się naszukałam i nie znalazłam zdjęcia czegos nawet lekko zbliżonego (zwykle zestawienia czerwieni ze srebrnym to srebrny dach z płaskiej blachy i klinkierowa elewacja), a "coś" podpowiada mi, że efekt mógłby być całkiem ciekawy...
Wariant bezpieczniejszy - to samo z białą elewacją, ale poprzednie rozwiązanie mnie kusi  :wink:

----------


## monka

Zuzza masz może więcej zdjęć tego domu? Najlepiej z dachem   :smile:   albo może masz zdjęcia z podobną kolorystyką okien i obramówek okna.

----------


## Zuzza

Witam po weekendzie  :Smile: 

Bardzo mi miło, że ktoś te zdjęcia ogląda  :Smile: 

To może najpierw troszkę kamiennych wstawek:









Kamieni polnych poszukam...
Drewna i klinkieru w kawałkach też...

Co do srebrnej elewacji - to tak się zastanawiam - Czy ona ma być metaliczna?  Czy jest taka farba?  Bo jesli nie  - to chyba wyjdzie z tego szary??   Babo - napisz jak to widzisz.

Monka, juz szukam tego domu...

----------


## Zuzza

Monka,  znalazłam...




tylko dach coś kiepsko widac...   :wink:

----------


## monka

Dzięki Zuzza   :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  
właśnie rozważam coś podobnego   :Roll:  
te pasy mi nie pasują  :Roll:  ale koncepcja chyba nie jest zła   :Roll:  jak myślicie?

----------


## Zuzza

Monka,  

Nie podobają mi się te obramowania - ja bym zrobiła jaśniejsze niż elewacja.
Ale kolory są OK.

----------

Własnie - elewacja w żadnym wypadku nie może wyjść szara, tylko biaława leciutko opalizująca na srebrno... Poszukam czy ktoś ma w ofercie takie cudo. Zdjęć nie znalazłam  :sad:

----------


## Joasia

Baba_budowniczy,
takie domy w ilościach licznych są zaprezentowane w książce wydawnictwa KALLIOPE "Dom optymalnie zaprojektowany". Może mają jeszcze np. w Merlinie. To tłumaczenie z niemieckiego, zdjęcia bardzo dobre. W NIemczech połączenie dachówki z blacharką i orynnowaniem z tytancynku jest b. popularne. M.zd. Ładnie to wygląda.
Pzdr. Joasia.

----------


## monka

> Monka,  
> 
> Nie podobają mi się te obramowania - ja bym zrobiła jaśniejsze niż elewacja.
> Ale kolory są OK.


Rozmawiałam z architektem i doradzał mi jakieś podkreślenie okna np. poprzez ciemniejsze obramowanie, ze wzgledu na to że mam skromną elewację. Te ciemniejsze obwódki mają nawiązywać do elementów drewnianych i podbitki. Przy jaśniejszych obwódkach elewacja może być rozmyta. 
No nie wiem pomyślę jeszcze   :Roll:

----------

> Baba_budowniczy,
> takie domy w ilościach licznych są zaprezentowane w książce wydawnictwa KALLIOPE "Dom optymalnie zaprojektowany". Może mają jeszcze np. w Merlinie. To tłumaczenie z niemieckiego, zdjęcia bardzo dobre. W NIemczech połączenie dachówki z blacharką i orynnowaniem z tytancynku jest b. popularne. M.zd. Ładnie to wygląda.
> Pzdr. Joasia.


Dziękuję bardzo za podpowiedź, poszukam  :smile:

----------


## ozzie

A nize jtis z was na numer tynku w kolorze jasna kosc sloniowa.  Nasza dachowka jest grafitowa i marzy mi sie elewacja w takim wlasnie kolorze.  Ale nie moze to byc niz z nuta zolta, bo tego koloru nie lubie  :Roll:    Chodzi mi o jasny kolor, taki bardziej kremowy odcien bieli..  Szukam i szukam i nic nie znalazlam...  Zrobilismy probke na kominach, ale kolor wyszedl smutny i brudny  :cry:

----------


## mencel

Witajcie,
Wrzucam wam wizualizacje elewacji mojego przyszłego domu- połaczenie klinkieru i drewna
pozdarwaim
agnieszka
http://amencel.photosite.com

----------


## justyna99

> A nize jtis z was na numer tynku w kolorze jasna kosc sloniowa.  Nasza dachowka jest grafitowa i marzy mi sie elewacja w takim wlasnie kolorze.  Ale nie moze to byc niz z nuta zolta, bo tego koloru nie lubie    Chodzi mi o jasny kolor, taki bardziej kremowy odcien bieli..  Szukam i szukam i nic nie znalazlam...  Zrobilismy probke na kominach, ale kolor wyszedl smutny i brudny



Pierwszych wyrazów nie zrozumiałam, ale dalej już bezproblemowo.
Też mam w planie taki zestaw . Do grafitu chcę dopasować beż. W próbnikach Greiplastu znalazłam coś takiego np F 1911 i ton ciemniejszy F 1921. Ale nie wiem, czy na budynku wyjdzie jaśniej czy ciemniej niż na wzorniku. 
Przeleciałam Forum i jeszcze nie znalazłam nic na ten temat.

----------


## Zuzza

Co do kolorów to niewiele Wam moge pomóc..
Moze jacyś właściciele pochwalą się zdjęciami i numerami kolorów.

Ale coś powklejam..

Monka coś tam dla Ciebie jeszcze będzie

----------


## brzuzens

> Ale coś powklejam..


Ten przedostatni bardzo ładny  :smile: 

Ja też znalazłem coś ładnego, u siebie na dysku. Coś dla tych co lubią drewno i kamień na elewacji. Nie mam niestety większej wersji:


Pozdrawiam
Brzuzens

----------


## editta

> Napisał Zuzza
> 
> Ale coś powklejam..
> 
> 
> Ten przedostatni bardzo ładny 
> 
> Ja też znalazłem coś ładnego, u siebie na dysku. Coś dla tych co lubią drewno i kamień na elewacji. Nie mam niestety większej wersji:
> 
> ...


bardzo ładny. podoba mi się  :big grin:

----------


## trobe

> A nize jtis z was na numer tynku w kolorze jasna kosc sloniowa.  Nasza dachowka jest grafitowa i marzy mi sie elewacja w takim wlasnie kolorze.  Ale nie moze to byc niz z nuta zolta, bo tego koloru nie lubie    Chodzi mi o jasny kolor, taki bardziej kremowy odcien bieli..  Szukam i szukam i nic nie znalazlam...  Zrobilismy probke na kominach, ale kolor wyszedl smutny i brudny


Ozzie, ja bedę również miała grafitowy dach i elewację w kolorze kości słoniowej. Z próbnika NCS wybrałam numer S 0502-Y. Spójrz na to, może właśnie ten kolor będzie Ci odpowiadał? Sama jestem ciekawa, jak prezentuje się w rzeczywistości - niestety mój dom jest dopiero na etapie fundamentów.

----------


## daxima

jakie piękne te ostatnie domki
zaczynam się przekonywać że do kamienia polnego najlepiej wygląda biała elewacja
będzie u mnie dużo drewnianych detali i tu jestem w kropce jaki kolor będzie dobrze wyglądać 
Zuzza gdzie Ty biegasz po tych budowach   :big grin:

----------


## kofi

Fantastyczne te zdjęcia.  :smile:  Ale moja koncepcja kolorystyczna zmieniła się po raz setny  :ohmy:   Najchętniej poczekałabym jeszcze rok z tynkowaniem, może coś mi się wykrystalizuje...   :Wink2:  
Fajny ten dom z płaskim dachem, coraz bardziej takie mi sie podobają

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś  trochę różności:

----------


## fripp

Dorzuciłem to zdjęcie swego czasu w wymianie doświadczeń, ale tu chyba więcej osób może zainspirować.
Miejsce akcji - Bory Tucholskie
Czas akcji sierpień/wrzesień 2005

Nas zachwyciło.

----------


## justyna99

Moze jacyś właściciele pochwalą się zdjęciami i numerami kolorów.



To jest właściwe podejście do tematu. Ten kto wkleja swoje zdjęcie powinien podać firmę i numer tynku. I jeszcze czy kolor z próbnika jest odzwierciedleniem na tynku, czy jednak wychodzi ciemniejszy/jaśniejszy.
Bo kolorów jest 100 tysięcy, mnie się one ostatnoi śnią.

----------


## Maja Wójcicka

> Moze jacyś właściciele pochwalą się zdjęciami i numerami kolorów. 
> 
> 
> 
> To jest właściwe podejście do tematu. Ten kto wkleja swoje zdjęcie powinien podać firmę i numer tynku. I jeszcze czy kolor z próbnika jest odzwierciedleniem na tynku, czy jednak wychodzi ciemniejszy/jaśniejszy. 
> Bo kolorów jest 100 tysięcy, mnie się one ostatnoi śnią.


Justyna 99, brawo! 
Dziewczyny, może teraz trochę praktyki. Doświadczenia znajomych będą również mile widziane. Więc, może ktoś coś słyszał o konkretnych kolorach. Acha, ale zdjęcia też wklejajcie- please. 
Pozdro M.

----------


## justyna99

Ja już wybrałam.

Do grafitowego dachu, okien i bramy garażowej ze złotego dębu, rynien brazowych,  wybrałam tynk silikatowy wg mnie kolor beżowy pochodzący z palety brązów. Jest ton niższy od najbardziej mi się podobającego. Ten najbardziej podobający będzie wokół okien.  
Do tego brązowa podbitka i brązowe rolety zewnętrzne.

Czyli tak. Firma Greinplast.  Kolor główny to F0911 a ton wyższy F0921.

----------


## Zuzza

Justyna, teraz tylko zdjęcie wklej  :wink:

----------


## justyna99

> Justyna, teraz tylko zdjęcie wklej



To dopiero w II połowie maja.

----------


## bryta

To moze i ja cos pododaje do tego watku . Zdiecia od naszych zachodnich sasiadow  :big grin:  

http://<br />
<br />
&#91;img]http://i....jpg&#91;/img]

----------


## bryta

:big grin:  Sorki ale cos teraz nie wychodzi  :oops:

----------


## Monika B

> [url]


Tego typu inspiracji szukam.
Będę miała domek prosty z dwuspadowym dachem i szukam fotek z elewacjami urozamaiconymi kolorystycznie równiez w pionie. Trochę podobnie do starych bloków przemalowywanych na bardziej przyjazne dla oka.  :Wink2:  
Tylko sama boję się eksperymentować.
Więkoć elewacji jest jednak maloana równomiernie, wewntualnie z uroizmaiceniami w podmurówce lub pod dachem. Może kto ma jakie pomyły?

----------


## trobe

> Tego typu inspiracji szukam.
> Będę miała domek prosty z dwuspadowym dachem i szukam fotek z elewacjami urozamaiconymi kolorystycznie równiez w pionie. Trochę podobnie do starych bloków przemalowywanych na bardziej przyjazne dla oka.  
> Tylko sama boję się eksperymentować.
> Więko�ć elewacji jest jednak maloana równomiernie, wewntualnie z uroizmaiceniami w podmurówce lub pod dachem. Może kto� ma jakie� pomy�ły?


Nic odkrywczego Ci nie napiszę ale u mnie mają byc płytki klinkierowe w kolorze dachu od podłoża na całej wysokości ściany  w kilku miejscach elewacji. Nie cała sciana i nie waąkie pasy. Niestety nie mogę wkleic zdjęc, bo dom jeszcze nie wybudowany.

----------


## monka

trobe a może masz jakąś wizualizację? 
rozmyślałam ostatnio nad wstawkami z klinkieru ale nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić  żeby to miało fajny efekt  :Roll:

----------


## Monika B

*Trobe*! Przyłšczam sie do prosby Monki. 
Odkrywcze wszystko niby nie jest, ale strach samemu paćkać po elewcji.
Zdaje się, że mamy podobne problemy  :Wink2:  , choć mi pewnie na wykończenie klinkierem zabraknie kasy. No, ale chociaż kolor rzucę.

----------


## bryta



----------


## bryta



----------


## bryta



----------


## Zuzza

Coś ostatnio zaniedbuję ten wątek  :wink: 

To może proste domki z urozmaiconą elewacją:








Mój domek też jest prosty dwuspadowy i też zastanawiam się na jakimś urozmaiceniem - moze gzyms?  może dwa kolory?  Nie mam pojęcia...

----------


## monka

> Monka coś tam dla Ciebie jeszcze będzie


dzięki za pamięć   :big grin:  
a ja dalej mam mętlik w głowie   :Roll:  nie wiem jak ja się zdecyduję   :Roll:  prędzej osiwieję   :Wink2:

----------


## Klaus

*Zuzza*, kpisz czy o drogę pytasz?

----------


## bryta

[url]

----------


## bryta



----------


## bryta



----------


## Klaus

*Bryta*, widzę, że Cię wzięło na te niemieckie domki. Sam też to 
kiedyś przeżywałem.

----------


## trobe

> *Trobe*! Przyłšczam sie do prosby Monki. 
> Odkrywcze wszystko niby nie jest, ale strach samemu paćkać po elewcji.
> Zdaje się, że mamy podobne problemy  , choć mi pewnie na wykończenie klinkierem zabraknie kasy. No, ale chociaż kolor rzucę.


Niestety wizualizacja tylko na papierze a nie mam dostępu do skanera. Kilka postów wyżej pisałam o kolorach, podając numer  ale trzeba zajrzec do próbnika, żeby miec pojecie.
Ja planuję same płytki klinkierowe, chociaż zaczęłam myślec o prawdziwej ścianie trójwarstwowej w tych miejscach, bo jest problem z mocowaniem. Jest mały wybór płytek, natomiast widziałam fantastyczne cegły klinkierowe, myślałam nawet o tym, żeby je ciąc na połowy, tworząc namiastkę płytek, niestety są ciężkie i nie da się ich po prostu przykleic.

----------


## Klaus

> Napisał Monika B
> 
> *Trobe*! Przyłšczam sie do prosby Monki. 
> Odkrywcze wszystko niby nie jest, ale strach samemu paćkać po elewcji.
> Zdaje się, że mamy podobne problemy  , choć mi pewnie na wykończenie klinkierem zabraknie kasy. No, ale chociaż kolor rzucę.
> 
> 
> Niestety wizualizacja tylko na papierze a nie mam dostępu do skanera. Kilka postów wyżej pisałam o kolorach, podając numer  ale trzeba zajrzec do próbnika, żeby miec pojecie.
> Ja planuję same płytki klinkierowe, chociaż zaczęłam myślec o prawdziwej ścianie trójwarstwowej w tych miejscach, bo jest problem z mocowaniem. Jest mały wybór płytek, natomiast widziałam fantastyczne cegły klinkierowe, myślałam nawet o tym, żeby je ciąc na połowy, tworząc namiastkę płytek, niestety są ciężkie i nie da się ich po prostu przykleic.


Odpuść sobie te płytki. Prędzej czy później odpadną. Chcesz być całe 
życie kustoszem swego domu? Jeśli z jakichkolwiek powodów rezygnujesz
z cegieł to zastosuj tynk wapienno cementowy. Jest bardzo trwały.

----------


## trobe

> Odpuść sobie te płytki. Prędzej czy później odpadną. Chcesz być całe 
> życie kustoszem swego domu? Jeśli z jakichkolwiek powodów rezygnujesz
> z cegieł to zastosuj tynk wapienno cementowy. Jest bardzo trwały.


Co to znaczy: prędzej, czy później? To prędzej, czy później? Wbrew pozorom pytam poważnie. Miałam nadzieję, że płytki spełnią rolę z jednej strony dekoracyjną, z drugiej ochronną w tych miejscach, gdzie elewacja narażona jest na uszkodzenia (np. w strefie wejściowej).

----------


## Klaus

> Co to znaczy: prędzej, czy później? To prędzej, czy później? Wbrew pozorom pytam poważnie. Miałam nadzieję, że płytki spełnią rolę z jednej strony dekoracyjną, z drugiej ochronną w tych miejscach, gdzie elewacja narażona jest na uszkodzenia (np. w strefie wejściowej).


Raczej prędzej niż później. Penetracja wody i działanie mrozu zrobi swoje.
Mieszkam w szeregowcu gdzie część dolnej elewacji oklejono płytkami.
Po 10 latach płytki w niektórych miejscach odpadają całymi płatami.
I mówiąc szczerze wcale się temu nie dziwię. Bo prawa fizyki są 
nieubłagane.

----------


## trobe

> Napisał trobe
> 
> Co to znaczy: prędzej, czy później? To prędzej, czy później? Wbrew pozorom pytam poważnie. Miałam nadzieję, że płytki spełnią rolę z jednej strony dekoracyjną, z drugiej ochronną w tych miejscach, gdzie elewacja narażona jest na uszkodzenia (np. w strefie wejściowej).
> 
> 
> Raczej prędzej niż później. Penetracja wody i działanie mrozu zrobi swoje.
> Mieszkam w szeregowcu gdzie część dolnej elewacji oklejono płytkami.
> Po 10 latach płytki w niektórych miejscach odpadają całymi płatami.
> I mówiąc szczerze wcale się temu nie dziwię. Bo prawa fizyki są 
> nieubłagane.


To jaka jest alternatywa w celu ochrony elewacji przed uszkodzeniem? Czy tylko  ściana trójwarstwowa? W super trwałośc tynku wapienno cementowego w sytuacji, kiedy mój Syn wszystkim rzuca do celu (zamiast położyc), kopie (bo akurat ma nadmiar energii) itp. jakoś nie wierzę.

----------


## George

Witam!
Bardzo spodobał mi sie ten wątek, mimo iż trafiłem tu zupełnie przypadkowo  :oops:   ... i tak sobie pomyślałem, że skoro jest mowa o kolorach to i ja dorzuce swoje "trzy grosze" i pochwalę sie swoim zestawem. Dzisiaj zrobiłbym to nieco inaczej, ale cztery lata temu tak mi to wyszło, i jestem ciekaw waszego zdania:  :big grin:  



a szczegóły kolorów to od dołu: tynk mozaikowy z firmy Greinplast  G360, następnie tynk akrylowy też z Greinplast-u nr 2122, balchodachówka firmy Balex-Metal  kolor nr 6005 (
więcej szczegółów w tym wštku

----------


## Klaus

Jakoś nie wydaje mi się aby twój syn był wyjątkowo dokuczliwym 
szkodnikiem. Tynki wapienno-cementowe stosuje się od stuleci
dla ich doskonałych parametrów. Np. same potrafią leczyć mikropęknięcia.

Może troszkę przesadzasz, jakoś nie słychać o ogólnym "dziecięcym" 
problemie takich tynków.

----------


## Monika B

Trochę mnie podłamujecie z tymi płytkami, bo tez tak chcialam urozmaicić elewację. To co? lepiej tynkai w dwóch odcieniach?

Ja wierze w to strasznie odpadającymi płytkami, bo mi na balkonie tez zaczęły robić co druga wystąp.   :Evil:  Ponoć na tarsach nie da się roziącać tego problemu. Remont co parę lat i tyle.

----------


## trobe

Klaus, wiem co mówię.    :cool:

----------


## Zuzza

Hej !

Jak widać jestem ostatnio zapracowana...  ::-(: 

Ale trochę ponadrabiam zaległości:







George - bardzo sympatyczny domek !!

----------


## daxima

[quote

Zuzza te Twoje domki są natchnieniem
...hmm szkoda że nie Twoje własne ..... bo ja tak bardzo bym chciała wiedzieć co to za dachówka
zaczęłam kopać po adresie i wylądowałam w twoim albumie  :smile:  
zaczynam kopać doły ale coś widzę że chyba zacznę jeździć po hurtowniach i oglądać dachy   :Lol:

----------


## Zuzza

Dagbuilder - dzięki  :Smile: 

Jutro poszukam skąd to mam....

----------


## trobe

Zuzza, bardzo podobają mi się te jasne tynki z oknami wtapiającymi się kolorystycznie w elewację. Właśnie o czymś podobnym myślę, tylko dachówka ma byc antracytowa.

----------


## Zuzza

Dagbuilder,  niestety nie znalazłam żadnego opisu tego dachu - widzę jedynie że to blachodówka  :wink: 

Mam jeszcze jedno zdjęcie:


Jeszcze coś powklejam...

----------

Mój następny pomysł (przypominam, że chodzi o "pożenienie" drewna, dachówki czerwona angoba i rynien i obróbek tytan-cynkowych)
Elewacja - biała
Srebrne obwódki wokół okien
Szare/srebrne parapety (klinkier lub tytan-cynk)
Obróbki tytan-cynk balkoniku
Cokół - szary tynk z grubymi kamyczkami
Kostka granitowa na tarasie i podjeździe

Okna są w okleinie drewnianej, drzwi i brama garażowa - odcień złoty dąb, odcień drewna powtórzony w barierce balkonu i ozdobach ciesielskich na ścianach szczytowych i lukarnie

Dla ułatwienia wkleję pierwowzór


Czekam z utęsknieniem na Wasze opinie

----------


## Imka

Zuzza - jestem pod wrażeniem!!!   :big tongue:  
Zaglądam tu co jakiś czas szukając natchnienia do swojego domu - dachówka karpiówka w kolorze czerwona miedź, okna i drzwi ciemny mahoń (bardzo ciemny   :smile:  ) a na ściany planuję częściowo tynk, a częściowo cegłę - taką postarzaną (częściowo, czyli cały duży kawał ściany we wnęce przy wejściu i cały duży kawał ściany na "wykuszu") - czy miałabyś cos takiego?  Na pewno masz...   :Wink2:  

I kolejna prośba - czy masz jakieś wykończenia/ obróbki wolego oka? Będę bardzo wdzięczna za jakieś przykłady...

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## ewusia

> Witam!
> Bardzo spodobał mi sie ten wątek, mimo iż trafiłem tu zupełnie przypadkowo   ... i tak sobie pomyślałem, że skoro jest mowa o kolorach to i ja dorzuce swoje "trzy grosze" i pochwalę sie swoim zestawem. Dzisiaj zrobiłbym to nieco inaczej, ale cztery lata temu tak mi to wyszło, i jestem ciekaw waszego zdania:  
> 
> 
> 
> a szczegóły kolorów to od dołu: tynk mozaikowy z firmy Greinplast  G360, następnie tynk akrylowy też z Greinplast-u nr 2122, balchodachówka firmy Balex-Metal  kolor nr 6005 (
> więcej szczegółów w tym wštku


piękny   :big grin:   w takim mniej więcej zestawieniu będzie mój domek. Z tym że wybrałam blachodachówkę BORGA i jej zieleń jest w ciemniejszej i innej tonacji a tynk będzie bardziej cytrynowy niż kremowy. Do tego przy moich kwadratowych oknach będą zielone ( w kolorze dachu) okiennice .
I mam nadzieję że po czterech latach nie powiem że "Dzisiaj zrobiłbym to nieco inaczej"   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Imka, coś tam znalazłam  :wink: 





Babo - nadal jestem ciekawa co wyjdzie z tego srebra...  Nic nie znalazłam podobnego ...


Zrobiłam za to nowe zdjęcia bramy w kolorze elewacji - nadal to moja faworytka do ciemnych okien:

----------

Ano własnie - chyba mi przyszło być pionierem  :wink:  Efekt finalny powinien byc ciekawy (mam nadzieję, że nie wieelka kiszka)

----------


## Imka

Dzięki, dzięki   :big grin:  , 
a gdyby jeszcze inne wole oko wpadło Ci w oko, to ja równie chętnie obejrzę   :Wink2:

----------


## trobe

> Mój następny pomysł (przypominam, że chodzi o "pożenienie" drewna, dachówki czerwona angoba i rynien i obróbek tytan-cynkowych)
> Elewacja - biała
> Srebrne obwódki wokół okien
> Szare/srebrne parapety (klinkier lub tytan-cynk)
> Obróbki tytan-cynk balkoniku
> Cokół - szary tynk z grubymi kamyczkami
> Kostka granitowa na tarasie i podjeździe
> 
> Okna są w okleinie drewnianej, drzwi i brama garażowa - odcień złoty dąb, odcień drewna powtórzony w barierce balkonu i ozdobach ciesielskich na ścianach szczytowych i lukarnie
> ...



Babo, ja tego jakoś nie widzę. Nie sądzisz , że trochę za dużo różnych kolorów? Wydaje mi się, że zrobi się misz-masz.

----------


## daxima

mosię komuś przyda
http://www.e-dach.pl/kolory_dachu.php

----------


## Maggie

> mosię komuś przyda
> http://www.e-dach.pl/kolory_dachu.php


Fajne, podobny kolornik jest też na stronie braasa. 
A ja szukam programiku, gdzie, do koloru dachu i elewacji można byłoby dobrać kolor stolarki, podbitki i rynien. Za dużo chcę?

----------


## gabriela

*A to jedno z nowych niemieckich osiedli (obok mojego miejsca zamieszkania), zauwazcie, dachowki w wiekszosci grafitowe, czarne i elewacje kontrastowe.*

----------


## gabriela

*Wszystkie domy, a jest ich ponad 20 maja biale okna PVC, bez szprosow (najtansze?)*

----------


## gabriela

Nastepne:

----------


## gabriela



----------


## gabriela



----------


## gabriela



----------

> Babo, ja tego jakoś nie widzę. Nie sądzisz , że trochę za dużo różnych kolorów? Wydaje mi się, że zrobi się misz-masz.


Widziałam, tylko nie mogę wkleić (jako zdjęcie klasyczne) Sporo takich domów jest rzeczywiście w Niemczech w różnych stylach
Obwódek naokoło okien nie będzie, wystarczą parapety. Wkleję zaraz po wykonaniu elewacji  :smile:

----------


## merlin_ka

A czy można prosić o zestawienie -czarny matowy dach i stolarka w kolorze "złotego dębu'?
Nie mama koncepcji na kolor elewacji   :cry:  biały..., żółty....,
Jaki cokół   :Roll:  [/img]

----------


## 2112wojtek

> *Wszystkie domy, a jest ich ponad 20 maja biale okna PVC, bez szprosow (najtansze?)*


*Gabrielo*! Prozny Twoj trud   :big grin:  szukanie rozsadku i logiki w budownictwie na wschod od Odry - to utopia.
Niemcy nie ze skapstwa czy z biedy robia takie elewacje i takie okna a nasi architekci w wiekszosci przypadkow nawet juz nie walczy z ogolnonarodowa estetyka Polakow, wrecz czasami dostosowuja sie do niej.
Dlatego niemieckie miasteczka wygladaja w wiekszosci tak jak wygladaja a polskie... analogicznie.
Bo u nas czy potrzeba czy nie, trwa festiwal udziwniania domow,budowania  durnodworkow, czólek kretyna, calych wrecz kalejdoskopow wzornictwa  gdzie w obrebie jednej wiochy mozna znalezc 5 roznych stylow dworkowych , 2 moderne i 3 PRL-owskie kostki nie liczac reszty radosnej tworczosci kreatywnych inwestorow.
Argumenty na to mamy zawsze mocne - bo mi sie podoba i juz, a co moje to nie rusz   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  .Nikt nie zadaje pytania :skad i dlaczego szprosy, po co kolumny, jaki plot do tego, skad zielona czy czerwona elewacja  itd. 
Jestesmy skazani na tandete i balagan estetyczny. Przyczyn by dlugo szukac a jest ich moc.
Poki co pozdrawiam zielone dachy, rozowe elewacje i szprosy w mahoniowych oknach kolejnego dworku w stylu mazursko-zakopianskim.
Hi hi  historia Wam tego nie zapomni.  :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Monika B

> Bo u nas czy potrzeba czy nie, trwa festiwal udziwniania domow,budowania  durnodworkow, czólek kretyna, calych wrecz kalejdoskopow wzornictwa  gdzie w obrebie jednej wiochy mozna znalezc 5 roznych stylow dworkowych , 2 moderne i 3 PRL-owskie kostki nie liczac reszty radosnej tworczosci kreatywnych inwestorow.
> Argumenty na to mamy zawsze mocne - bo mi sie podoba i juz, a co moje to nie rusz    .


Hi, hi! A może ludziska muszą pójść w indywidualizm coby lata urawinłowki odreagować?
A poważnie mówiąc, to moim zdaniem, jest to spory problem i rzeczywiście nie zostawimy po sobie chlubnej spuścizny, bo nawet perełka architektoniczna wciśnięta w teren o kompletnie innym klimacie zbudowy daje skutek tragiczny. Dla przykładu - wielki lubelski architekt, wielokrotnie nagradzany za swoje projekty wybudował na osiedlu zwykłych domków nowoczesny w bryle i wykończeniu ...hmm... no właściwie pałac. Czy osiedle na tym zyskałao? Śmiem watpić. A taksówkarz wioząc włascicielkę obraził ją pytaniem "I co siostruniu? Jak się mieszka w tym bunkrze?"
Ale też patrząc oczami inwetora-laika nie ma się lekko, nawet jak sie chce. Pełno kłód i pod górę, ale nikt nie podpowie z jaką zabudową wejść w nowe miejsce zamieszkania, nikt nie ma pomysłu ani planu rozwoju. I nie dotyczy to tylko formy zabudowy, ale i rodzaju. Nowe podmiejskie wioski (siedla, miasteczka?) nie mają przewidzianej żadnej infrastruktury, wymogów wobec architektury punktów usługowych, że nie wspomnę o parkach, skwerach i placach zabaw (kompletny brak przestrzeni publicznej!). Ot, wolna amerykanka w każdej dziedzinie.
Nie jestem zwoleniikeim kontroli, cenzury czy narzuconych rozwiązań, ale bez ogólokrajowej koncepcji rozwiązania tego probeu, bez narzuconych norm i wmogów wobec gmin nic się nie zmieni, bo żadna gmina sama z siebie nie zechce ludziom "ograniczać wolności" (och jak oni cierpią wparkach krajobrazowych, że musza robić góra dwie kondygnacje i dwuspadowe dachy!). 
Będzie tylo gorzej... A szkoda  :cry:  

No to sobie ulżyłam...

----------


## 2112wojtek

Ha! Ulzyc sobie rzecz ludzka.
Moja wypowiedz nie odnosila sie do prezentowanych /w wiekszosci   :big grin:   / w tym watku konkretnych zdjec. Mam tylko jedno "ale" , czy ktos zadal sobie trud i pomyslal , jak to co sobie umyslil ma sie do okolicy, regionu, tradycji, krajobrazu. Tak, tradycji. Bo szczegolnie jesli ktos lubuje sie w domkach z kolumienkami wywodzacymi sie z tradycji polskiego dworu, to czemu do licha nie trzyma sie tej tradycji konsekwentnie tylko po swojemu i bez logiki wyczynia wariacje nie zawsze na temat?
Czy widzial ktos "oczojebiste", ciemnozielone lub czerwone dworki, kobaltowe domy mieszczanskie, seledynowe chalupy?
A od kiedy to w polskiej tradycyji sa zielone czy blekitne dachy a co ma dworek do  plotu kutego jak brama cmentarna, na dodatek w liscie akantu zdobna a czemu kolumna na ganku grecki porzadek przypomina, a w miejscu gdzie nie ma kamienia i tradycja drewniana  stawia sie kamienny węgieł i takiez prowansalskie lub celtyckie kominy   :big tongue:  itp,itd.

Co do indywidualizmu to bylbym ostrozny. Prosze tylko nie mowic , ze o gustach sie nie dyskutuje. Bez dyskusji jest to co w domu, na zewnatrz trzeba to okielznac. Krajobraz jest rzecza wspolna i nie moze jego ksztalt  byc rzucony na pastwe amatorow dzikiej roznorodnosci.
Chęć bycia innym nie jest tez odwieczna domena Polakow, wystarczy z lotu ptaka zobaczyc stara  sredniowieczna zabudowe, Gdanska,Krakowa, Torunia, Wroclawia /gdzie dachy seledynowe  :smile: / , zeby przekonac sie , ze nie zawsze tak idiotycznie jak teraz bywalo.
Niemcy wiec wiedza co robia i nie ma to nic wspolnego z unifikacja.Nie maja tez lepszych architektow, tylko inwestor ma w ramach rozsadku zalozony ogranicznik, ale pewnie tez u nich to juz nawyk do ladu i harmoni a u nas zaś pęd do wymachiwania szabelka przy byle okazji   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  .
A mowia, ze piekno i szlachetnosc formy w umiarze   :big grin:   :big grin:  .Tak ,ale nie w kraju nad Wisla.

----------


## remx

I bardzo dobrze. Właśnie z tego powodu cieszę się że nie żyję w Niemczech. A co to za moda powoływać się ciągle na niemieckie wzory. My na szczęście mamy swoje.

Poza tym nie rozumiem dlaczego jak dworek to koniecznie pełne przestrzeganie kanonów. Dlaczego pytam się. Twoje stanowisko sugeruje, że styl dworkowy to jest coś nie podlegającego ewolucji i jak ktoś się na coś takiego zdecyduje to broń Boże zmieniac jakikolwiek element bo to już jest be. Dworek nie ma nic do ogrodzeń kutych jak słusznie zauważyłeś. No i co z tego. Ogrodzenie kute współgra z  tego typu domami. Co z tego że kiedyś ich nie stosowano. Kryterium wyboru nie polega na tym czy kiedyś to stosowano.
W sumie aby być zgodnym z kanonem należałoby w dworkach nie budować poddasza uzytkowego no i gdzieś w okolicy pobudowac czworaki.
Przecież każdy dworek musi mieć czworaki i oświetlenie naftowe. No i w poblizu musi być kilka lepianek. Wtedy będzia pełna zgoda z duchem epoki.

Nie mam ochoty wyprowadzać się do Zakopanego jeżeli najdzie mnie ochota na dom drewniany.

Już Darwin zauważył że bez ewolucji nie ma postępu.

Mam kolumny greckie i bardzo mi się podoba ich wysmukłość.  Ciesze się że nie musze się wyprowadzać do Grecji. Bo z tych kolumn nie zrezygnuję.

Wojtek, więcej wyrozumiałości dla  innych.

----------


## 2112wojtek

> Wojtek, więcej wyrozumiałości dla  innych.


Pragne wyjasnic , ze nie chodzi mi o slepe nasladownictwo Niemcow tylko o zasade i sposob podejscia do architektury i estetyki.Podobnie jest przeciez w Holandi, Szwajcari,Hiszpani  i Wloszech. Mysle , ze nie wyrazilem sie wystarczajaco jasno, bo z Twojej wypowiedzi wynika, ze sie calkowicie nie zrozumielismy.  :Lol:  
Architektura musi ewoluowac, ale  w sposob rozsadny i logiczny a nie na dziko.Nie nawoluje tez do odtwarzania skansenow   :big grin:   Nie wiem skad to podejrzenie? 
Polacy maja wrazenie, ze wszystko potrafia i na wszystkim sie znaja a efekty tego mamy wlasnie takie jak domy lusterkiem wykladane, gazony z opon , i brzydactwa , ktore nic z wartosciowa architektura nie maja do czynienia.  :big grin:  .
Roznimy sie mocno widac w podejsciu do urbanistyki architektury i estetyki - mi nie odpowiada konwencja jarmarcznych straganow, lubie harmonie i razi mnie jak na szybie samochodu wisza plastikowe kwiatki i fredzelki. Z samochodm pol biedy bo odjedzie ale neonowe dziwolagi za moim oknem odbieraja mi ochote korzystania z niego.
Tym bardziej ze ta jarmarcznosc wcale nie jest historycznie naszym polskim kolorytem, tylko sie tak porobilo przez te ok. ostatnich60 lat.
To czy dworek polski wspolgra z ogrodzeniem kutym   :ohmy:  ...no dobra, to rzecz dyskusyjna , chociaz znowu trzeba odebrac to jako wyraz jedynie Twojego  gustu a nie wyraz faktycznej ewolucji sztuki.  :Lol:  
Wolalbym , zeby standardy i kanony polskiej architektury ustalali ludzie do tego przygotowani a nie przypadkowi pasjonaci bez przygotowania.
Stad , wybacz, ale trudno mi przychylic sie do Twojego wolania o moja wyrozumialosc.  :big grin:  Nic nie poradze , juz taka menda jestem zasadnicza.
Jesli kochasz dziki eklektyzm, to oczywiscie Twoj wybor, ale nie wiem czy jest to podstawa do narzucania czegos innym. Gdybym ja na elewacji wywalil gola d..e  i uwazal to za normalne , wcale nie musi oznaczac , ze moge tak sobie zrobic i widze juz to larum. Nie widze wiekszej roznicy pomiedzy tandeta estetyczna a przejawem zlego smaku czy obrzydliwosci /bo dodac musze  , ze wspomniana  wyzej d..a bylaby wyjatkowej szpetoty/.
Darwin mial pewnie racje co do ewolucji, to o czym mowisz to nie ewolucja  tylko przyklad bezmyslnego majstrowania , wynikajacego pewnie z nadmiernych checi wyroznienia sie braku samokrytycyzmu i dyletanctwa. 
Indywidualizm w architekturze to chwalebne, ale jeden dom to zaledwie drobny element pewnej duzej calosci  a tu powscigliwosc, logika  i rozwaga w tej sytuacji to nie tylko cnota ale i przejaw kultury takze tej osobistej i poziomu  ksztaltowania srodowiska.
Architektura to cos co po nas zostaje, to swiadectwo o nas. Niestety nienajlepsze , gdyz nie mamy czegos takiego jak styl , ktory moze Polakow wyrozniac - a panujacy balagan, to przeciez nie styl tylko wynik  niechlujstwa i niewiedzy w beztroskiej "tworczosci".
pozdrawiam i takze prosze o wyrozumialosc.

----------


## Aszka

2112 WOJTEK - pięknie to wszystko ująłeś. Nic dodac nic ująć ! no nie-  przepraszam może tylko dodać, że te szprosy w mahoniowych oknach koniecznie musza być w kolorze "czystego złota"  :Wink2:  
A mówią, że uroda tkwi w prostocie  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam i popieram.

----------


## remx

Jest to często spotykany przykład obrony poprzez szukanie ekstremalnych przypadków na obronę swoich tez. Nie chce mi się tego komentować.

Piszesz że:
"Darwin mial pewnie racje co do ewolucji, to o czym mowisz to nie ewolucja tylko przyklad bezmyslnego majstrowania "

Właśnie na tym polega ewolucja: bezmyślne zmiany z których tylko część przeżywa. Tak w uproszczeniu.

Kocham dziki eklektyzm - jak to słusznie zauważyłeś. Poza tym jest jeszcze swoboda wyboru. Poza tym nie mamy do spełnienia misji. Chcemy zamieszkać w czyms co podoba się nam a nie innym (no tu są może pewne wyjątki). 

Nie jest to wyłącznie kwestia gustów i podejścia do architektury jako że dostrzegam u ciebie próby narzucenia innym swoich wzorców. 

Piszesz:
"Polacy maja wrazenie, ze wszystko potrafia i na wszystkim sie znaja "

To bardzo dobrze. Pewność siebie często pomaga w realizacji celów. No ale  trzeba działać w pewnych obszarach aby zrozumieć naprawdę co znaczy pewność siebie a co znaczy jej brak.

Nie wyobrażam sobie, że ktoś przyjdzie do mnie i będzie mi weryfikował detale architektoniczne.

----------


## EWA-S

Bardzo mnie denerwowały w latach 70 kostki naokoło i to że nie mozna było budować co sie chciało,ale teraz też patrze sceptycznie na dworki/dworki uwielbiam/ budowane na dzialce 460m2 4 metry od ulicy,ąż sie prosi patrzeć na to zdala.Jednakże to nie zawsze wina nas inwestorów przecież te domy  projektowali nam architekci.Ja sama widzę że mój dom nie pasuje do innych.Działki małe, wiekszość domów piętrowych mój parterowy dość rozłożysty kwadrat ale też projektant nie zwrócił mi uwagi że będę "inna"a ja byłam zajeta planowaniem przestrzeni/trudno zbudować dom na 19m szer parterowy z usługówka./Gdy patrzę na to to myslę że jednak na tym samym placu powinny stać podobne domy.Nie mówie ,że takie same ale podobne wprowadza to ład a jednoczęśnie pozwala inwestorom na indywidualność

----------


## 2112wojtek

> Piszesz że:
> "Darwin mial pewnie racje co do ewolucji, to o czym mowisz to nie ewolucja tylko przyklad bezmyslnego majstrowania "
> 
> Właśnie na tym polega ewolucja: bezmyślne zmiany z których tylko część przeżywa. Tak w uproszczeniu.


  :big grin:  Fajne! Oj  w duzym jednak uproszczeniu i mam watpliwosci czy zasady biologi sa az tak unwersalne , ze przenosza sie na architekture. No ale widocznie wiesz lepiej nie sprzeczam sie.




> Nie jest to wyłącznie kwestia gustów i podejścia do architektury jako że dostrzegam u ciebie próby narzucenia innym swoich wzorców.


Bardzo niesprawiedliwy i nieuzasadniony osad, albo kiepskie "dostrzeganie".
 Az, taki megaloman to nie jestem   :big tongue:  .




> Piszesz:
> "Polacy maja wrazenie, ze wszystko potrafia i na wszystkim sie znaja "
> 
> To bardzo dobrze. Pewność siebie często pomaga w realizacji celów. No ale  trzeba działać w pewnych obszarach aby zrozumieć naprawdę co znaczy pewność siebie a co znaczy jej brak..


Widze pewna roznice, pomiedzy pewnoscia siebie a ignorancja w profesji  polaczona na dodatek z arogancja. Nie liczenie sie z innymi jest wlasnie tym.
To tez wyraz i swiadectwo poziomu i okreslonej kultury w danej dziedzinie. Niestety to zle tyczy takze niektorych architektow, ktorzy ,jak w kazdym zawodzie, sa dobrzy i kiepscy a ci kiepscy gotowi sa schlebiac nienajlepszym gustom klientow zapominajac glownie o etyce zawodowej, czego uczono ich na studiach. 




> Nie wyobrażam sobie, że ktoś przyjdzie do mnie i będzie mi weryfikował detale architektoniczne.


w zasadzie  tu konczy sie jakakolwiek plaszczyzna porozumienia,bo pojawia sie pytanie o zasady kardynalne, ale nie o tym to forum.  :big grin:  
Do konca z tymi detalami nie masz racji, gdyz prawo nie mowi nic na temat swobodnego operowania detalem  i jego dowolnym kreowaniem  przez inwestora, wrecz przeciwnie   :big grin:  . 
Jest projekt podlegajacy nie tylko prawu autorskiemu, jest projekt kolorystyczny jako jedna z podstaw do wydania pozwolen,sa odpowiednie uprawnienia projektowe zrzucajace odpowiedzialnosc za otoczenie na tworce sa tez czasem decyzje konserwatorskie i urbanistyczne. Czyli nie do konca "wolnoc Tomku" jak sugerujesz  :big grin:  
W domu , w srodku,  nie na widoku , rob co chcesz ale na zewnatrz ??
Ingerujesz w krajobraz, ktory nie jest tylko Twoj. 
Masz prawo podac sasiada do sadu o to, ze obok Ciebie wywalil szpetnego gargamela a odmawiasz mi prawa do krytyki amtaroskiej tworczosci budowniczych, nawolujac bym sie wykazal wyrozumialoscia ? Dlaczego? 
Urzednicy, czesto niefachowcy , nieprzestrzeganie "drobnych " przepisow a czasem przymykanie oka na nazwijmy to elementy etyki zawodu architekta, sprawiaja , ze stan obecny jest po Twojej stronie, co wcale nie oznacza , ze wszyscy musza sie z tym zgadzac.
Musze pogodzic sie z tym , ze ktos ma niezbywalne prawo i wara innym , do umieszczania obskurnych szyldow, stawiania  budynkow , ktore sa wizja inwestora,  wybrana na zasadzie selekcji naturalnej z pomyslow innych kosmicznych widzimisie autorow ,  a nie  powolanego do tego architekta. 
Po co wiec do licha  architekci i ich pozwolenia, uprawnienia?
Nie wystarczy konstruktor a my juz sami bedziemy sobie tworzyc wlasne niczym nieskrepowane wizje urbanistyczne ?   :Lol:  
Moze i tak mozna , ale tam gdzie to stosowano przyszedl walec i wyrownal a mowienie , ze nie traktuje sie architektury jako misje dziejowa, i to w kraju gdzie domy stawia sie na ponad 100lat jest zwyczajnie zle pojetym...niech bedzie  egoizmem.
pozdrawiam - tak milo sie gawedzi przy swietach.
 :big grin:

----------


## anSi

I ja podobnie jak Wojtek sądzę...drażni mnie  choas architektoniczny  - jak Polska długa i szeroka - wszechobecny. Myślę, że to gminni architekci powinni wziąć się do roboty i kształtować krajobraz poprzez wyraźne precyzowanie, co i w jaki sposób na danym obszarze można budować. W każdym innym przypadku będzie to walka z wiatrakami. Opacznie rozumiane poczucie wolności nie pozwoli przeciętnemu inwestorowi _zniżyć się_ do standardów i kanonów polskiej architektury, a przynajmniej do charakteru panującej na danym terenie zabudowy. Wydaje mi się. że na naszych oczach rodzi się nam nasz polski styl - gargamelowaty.

----------


## Zuzza

Witam po Świętach  :Smile: 

To ja może też wtrące swoje trzy grosze...

Mnie też razi chaos, bałagan, seledynowe elewacje i niebieskie dachy, kolumny, klinkierowo kute ogrodzenia i masę jeszcze innych rzeczy...

Ale tak się zastanawiam - skąd w Polsce mamy czerpać dobre wzorce?  Przecież przez ostatnie 50 lat - architektura została pozbawiona wszelkich  detali - wszystkie budowle to betonowe bunkry.  To co się zachowało z budynków przedwojennych - niestety nie odpowiada już dzisiejszym standardom. Bardzo chciałabym obejrzeć sobie piekne domy - proste, bez udziwnień, niewielkie domy dla każdego - ale gdzie???  Gdzie ma się udać przeciętny "Kowalski"? Gdzie znajdzie dobre wzorce? Może znacie odpowiedź na to pytanie?

Ja się nie dziwię, że nasze społeczeństwo poczuło się jak wypuszczone z klatki - teraz można wszystko, jeszcze nie dawno nie można było nic - nie można było kupic, ani zrobic.  Teraz jest wolność i każdy uważa, że będzie robił tak jak mu się podoba. I pewnie jeszcze duzo czasu upłynie zanim poczujemy, że już tą wolnością się nasyciliśmy i że nadszedł czas żeby ktoś to wszystko zamknął w jakies ramy. Pewnie kiedyś tak będzie. Powstaną jakieś wzorce, nakazy i zakazy…  

Ale do czego to doprowadzi???

Może do czegoś takiego:



Mieszkam na ulicy białej, szarej, brazowej, czerwonej….  Czy Wam się to podoba…..?   Bo mnie wcale...

----------


## justyna99

Ta brzydota budynków rzeczywiście istnieje. I razi, tym bardziej, że najczęściej umiejscowiona jest wzdłuz ulic, którymi przejeżdża się z miasta do miasta. Ładniejsze domy są gdzieś schowane. 
A mnie najbardziej drażnią firanki w drzwiach w lecie. I te brudne chłopy w brudnych gumiakach, z czapką wełnianką na czubku głowy, przez cały rok. I grube baby w chustkach na głowie w podobnych jak dwie krople wody  ogródkach.  
I jak można od nich wymagać, żeby nie robili gazonów z opon?

----------


## Wwiola

> A mnie najbardziej drażnią firanki w drzwiach w lecie. I te brudne chłopy w brudnych gumiakach, z czapką wełnianką na czubku głowy, przez cały rok. I grube baby w chustkach na głowie w podobnych jak dwie krople wody ogródkach. 
> I jak można od nich wymagać, żeby nie robili gazonów z opon?


Wiesz co Justyna... Nawet nie wiem co napisac, by Cie nie urazić.
Może tak :
Zrobiło mi sie przykro w imieniu tych "chłopów" i "bab". I jeszcze Ci powiem, ze nie to ładne co ładne, ale co sie komu podoba. 

Ważniejszy , moim zdaniem, jest porządek w "obejściu" a nie firanki, gumiaki i ogródki warzywne. 

Ps. Czy jadłas kiedys marchew z takiego "podobnego jak dwie krople wody ogródka?"

----------


## Zuzza

OK - no to może już dosyć dyskusji - miały być zdjęcia przecież...

To ja coś powklejam lepiej....

----------


## Zuzza

i jeszcze:

----------


## maro74

> Jestem wykwalifikowanym nałogowym poszukiwaczem zdjęć


Zuzza a masz może namiarki na ludzi od tego domku "ciemne dachy" LMP01 od lipińskich?.
Post z 13.03.2006 strona 5  :Wink2:

----------


## monka

> Zuzza a masz może namiarki na ludzi od tego domku "ciemne dachy" LMP01 od lipińskich?.
> Post z 13.03.2006 strona 5


Interesuje cię ten projekt? bo jak tak to wiem kto z naszej grupy go wybudował   :cool:

----------


## maro74

> Napisał maro74
> 
> Zuzza a masz może namiarki na ludzi od tego domku "ciemne dachy" LMP01 od lipińskich?.
> Post z 13.03.2006 strona 5 
> 
> 
> Interesuje cię ten projekt? bo jak tak to wiem kto z naszej grupy go wybudował


Ja też   :Wink2:   . Już się umawiam z Jolly na wizytę

----------


## monka

> Napisał monka
> 
> Interesuje cię ten projekt? bo jak tak to wiem kto z naszej grupy go wybudował  
> 
> 
> Ja też    . Już się umawiam z Jolly na wizytę


  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## cocorocos

a ma ktos moze zdjecia domu oblozonego piaskowcem?

----------


## slawomir potecki

> 


Gabriela , włożyłaś kij do mrowiska  .
w Berlinie nie ma takich wspaniałych deweloperów  .
tutaj budują prawie tylko getta , gdzie po pianemu nawet własnego domu nie odnajdziesz !!   :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

> a ma ktos moze zdjecia domu oblozonego piaskowcem?




Jakos tak malo tego jest .

----------


## cocorocos

> Napisał cocorocos
> 
> a ma ktos moze zdjecia domu oblozonego piaskowcem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakos tak malo tego jest .


jest malo ale ladnie wyglada i nie do konca mi chodzilo o taki co podales w linku i nie wiem jak to wytlumaczyc ale chodzi mi o taki zulty piaskowiec moze ktos ma takie zdjatka

----------


## daxima

cocorocos na długi weekend skocz do Kazimierza 
Z tego co pamiętam tam takich domków jest dużo bo to zagłębie żóltego piaskowca
 :Wink2:

----------


## Mona75

witam

Mam prośbę: mam dachówkę roben miedziana i nie mam koncepcji jaki kolor okien ( myslę o oknach kolor :ohmy: rzech, ale czy nie za ciemne?)i tynków by pasował  :oops:   ( na pewno jakieś jasne, ale jest ich tyle...). Dodam tylko, że do dachu mam rynny w kolorze ceglastym ( czasami mi się wydaje, że nie do końca pasują, ale trudno). 
Może ktoś podesłaby jakieś fotki?
Z góry dziekuję.

----------


## szczyglo

Elewacja na moim domu 

- od południa:



- od północnego wschodu :



Dwa odcienie zieleni tynku "Kabe", okna Złoty dąb, podbitki i boarezia Dulux sosna, kominy i cokół - klinkier z Przysuchy.

Ciekaw jestem opinii i czekam na komentarze.

----------


## kaskaa

Zuzza,
 co się stało z Twoimi zdjeciami? wwzystkie "zjedzone"   :sad:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> *Wszystkie domy, a jest ich ponad 20 maja biale okna PVC, bez szprosow (najtansze?)*


Tak są najtańsze.
Za kolor tak jak i za szprosy słono się płaci.
Właściwie pcv barwione w kolorze ceną nie będzie dużo odbiegać od okien drewnianych.
Szprosy natomiast - liczy się za jedno pole   :Lol:  wychodzi niezła kasa.

Co do postów *Wojtka.*
A ja winie za bałagan architektoniczny architektów miasta.
Taki przykład - miejscowość, gdzie tworzy sie samoistnie nowe osiedle, przewazają malutkie domki piętrowe z dachem dwuspadowym na działkach max 500mkw.
Obok wybudowanych juz tych malutkich domkow sa  dzialki do kupienia pod budownictwo jednorodzinne. Wydawaloby sie ze aby nie zrobic balaganu architektonicznego ,powinny byc to dzialki o pow. 500 mkw.
Ale nie   :Lol:   dzialki te maja pow. 1000-1500 mkw.
Postaw sobie teraz na dzialce 1000-1500 mkw malutki domek pietrowy z dwuspadowym dachem  jak sasiedzi  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 2112wojtek

> Co do postów *Wojtka.*
> A ja winie za bałagan architektoniczny architektów miasta.


Mysle Agnieszko, ze problem jest znacznie glebiej.Miasta to jeszcze pol biedy , zwlaszcza te wieksze. Problem bowiem zaczyna sie juz w szkole podstawowej i korzenie ma w pewnej niechlubnej tradycji polskiej. Tu trzeba zmian, jakt to ladnie mowia walczacy urbanisci: "systemowych".
No jest nadzieja   :big tongue:   :big tongue: ...  minister edukacji  Wszechpolskiej zapewne wyda dekret i nastepne pokolenia beda juz oswiecone  :Wink2:

----------


## anstak

Czy można jakoś  reaktywować ten wątek? Strasznie mi się podobał, pomimo, że dotąd tylko go czytałam. Ja dopiero jestem na stanie surowym otwartym ,ale pewne rozwiąznia kolorystyczne trzeba planować juz teraz.

Zuzza. czy nie dałoby się jakoś odzyskać zdjęc które tu kiedys wrzuciłaś? Strasznie mi sie podobały, ale nie zdążyłam skopiować na komputer  kilku rozwiązań na których chciałam sie wzorowac w przyszłości.


Na moim nowym osiedlu gdzie sie budujemy sfotogafowalam kilka elewacji ktore mi sie calkiem podobały, moze nie były tak wytworne jak niektóre tu pokazane, ale za to bardziej zyciowe i  praktyczne. Myslicie, że może je tu wrzucic, tak bez hm.... wiedzy i zgody wlascicieli?

----------


## gaga2

chyba udało mi się i nauczyłam się wklejać własne zdjęcia.
Z tej radości muszę się pochwalić elewacją mojego domu. Póki co ściany są białe, ale w czerwcu będziemy je malować na kolor złamanej bieli; dachówka; angoba rustykalna; klinkier: kalahari cieniowana; okna i okiennice: meranti teak

pozdrawiam,
gaga2

----------


## Joasia

Och, gaga2... Piękny masz dom...   :cool:  
Też zachorowałam na okiennice, ale to pewno śpiew nieodgadnionej przyszłości   :Wink2:  
Pzdr. J.

----------


## Zuzza

Hej !

Ostatnio zaniedbałam ten wątek... przyznaję się...

Ale to dlatego że mam stresy budowlane.
Na dodatek wycieło mi wszystkie zdjęcia z albumu i muszę je na nowo powstawiać...  to będzie niezłe wyzwanie.
Może jutro mi się uda znaleźć trochę czasu....

----------


## Zuzza

Dwie pierwsze strony juz poprawione  :Smile: 

Ale męka...


Ale postaram się dziś jeszcze ponaprawiać dalsze...

----------


## gośka57

Zuzza, super, że naprawiasz ten wątek. Ostatnio jestem na etapie wyboru kolorów cegły klinkierowej, rynieni itp. zaglądam tutaj, a tu klapa   :sad:  Dobrze, że wątek wraca   :big tongue:

----------


## juras

> Trochę kamienia w forumowym domu:


Zuzza, a nie masz coś w swoich zbiorach coś jeszcze właśnie w takich konfiguracjach z kamieniem, kremową elewacją i ceglastą dachówką i na dodatek właśnie z tymi przyporami.

P.S.
Wątek świetny !

----------


## Zuzza

Powrzucam trochę rózności:

----------


## Zuzza

i jeszcze:

----------


## Zuzza

Ufffff.....

Wszystkie strony naprawione  :Smile: 

Oczekuję na pochwały  :wink:

----------


## Rezi



----------


## monka



----------


## Kukluxik

Zuzza jesteś kochana i absolutnie niezastąpiona !!!

Bardzo dziękuję że odtworzyłaś to wszystko - śledziłam wątek od początku bo choć piszę od wczoraj to czytam forum od 2 lat .

Jesteś WIELKA   :Wink2:

----------


## juras

Dzięki Zuzza!

O to mi chodziło! Ekstra!
Widzę, że przypory w kolorze elewacji też ładnie się prezentują, ale u nas będą oblepione piaskowcem.

Tomek

----------


## Zuzza

No dobrze, jak ktoś tu nadal zagląda to jeszcze powrzucam  :Smile: 



Taki taras planuję zrobić:

----------


## Kukluxik

zaglądamy zaglądamy   :ohmy:   spokojnie możesz wklejać Zuzza

Chciałam zapytać o ten domek przy którym piszesz że taki taras planujesz zrobić .
Jaki ten dom ma kolor dachu? Tak mi słonko daje przez okno że nie widze dobrze  :sad:  ale wydaje się taki czerwony buraczek?
Chodzi mi o to że mam właśnie taką blachodachówkę ( niestety dom kupiliśmy i już taka była ale chętnie zmieniłabym na grafitową / czarną ) i teraz nie wiem jakie rynny zamawiać - jutro fachura ma przyjść i je wymierzyć więc mam mało czasu do zastanowienia. Myślałam o ciemnym brązie- jakoś te "buraczkowe" mi nie podchodzą   :Confused:   albo czarnych / grafitowych - no sama nie wiem ?
Kolejny problem to podbitka - tu mnie już całkiem wena opuściła   :cry:  
Na części domu jest już położona, drewniana , niestety była niezabezpieczona i drewno zsiniało - położyliśmy nową na mały daszek jaskółki ale choćbym nie wiem jakim kolorem malowała ( no może na czarno) to barwa na starej i nowej będzie się zawsze różnić .
Więc się uparłam że musimy dać nową na cały dom ( mąż narazie nie chce o tym słyszeć - jemu to nie przeszkadza   :Roll:  ) 

Tylko teraz doradźcie : jaki kolor tu pasuje? 
-dach już mówiłam, 
-rynny ? 
-okna są białe
-drzwi wejściowe i garażowe niedługo do wymiany więc też moge jeszcze 
zaplanować 
- elewacja będzie jasna -złamana biel, krem, coś z ciepłej żółci ? ( ten kolorek na zdięciu też ładny ale jak go nazwać i  odtworzyć ? 
- chciałabym też zastosować dużo kamienia dekoracyjnego Relief Celtic ( niestety jak dla mnie narazie cholernie drogi ) 
http://www.relief.pl/index2.html 
konkretnie kolor CE-1 , CE-3, CE-7 
jasny CE-3 napewno , jeszcze nie wiem czy ten ciemniejszy CE-7 czy jaśniejszy brąz CE-1 ( tam jest jeszcze czerwień ale ja mam tego ok. 40 wiec nie wiem czy czerwony w takiej ilości by mi się podobał ?
- i powiedźcie mi jakie planujecie / macie podbitki ? mnie się zawsze podobały drewniane ale jak patrzę teraz na nie to już sama nie wiem   :sad:  
niszczy się to jakoś jak na mój budżet za szybko - a może tylko trzeba dobrej farby użyć a nie zwykły Drewnochron i będzie trwała i piękna przez wiele lat.........
Ta na zdięciu Zuzy chyba nie jest drewniana? a wygląda ładnie i solidnie 



Dużo tego naskrobałam ale prosze o wyrozumiałość i rady 
zdięcia mile widziane oczywiście 

pozdrawiam

P.S. to jeszcze nie koniec moich dylematów ale może o tym później ....

----------


## Lidkaros

Witam,
ktoś prosił o zielony - taki sobie wybudowałam.
Pozdr.

----------


## Zuzza

Kukluxik -  

Dom z tarasem - stawiam na kolor dachu: miedziana angoba. Czyli taki łososiowy...

Z rynnami to ja bym zrobiła tak: 

Jesli białe okna i biała podbitka - to białe rynny, a blacha pod rynnami albo łososiowa albo biała.

Jesli białe okna i jakis element brązowy (podbitka, drzwi, balustrady itp) to wtedy rynny moga byc brązowe.

Mi też się nie podoba czerwonawy kolor rynien...
Ale czarne też by mi nie pasowały do takiego zestawienia...

Pewnie najpierw zdecydowałabym się na kolor podbitki: drewniano-brazowy, biały, a może wkolorze elewacji?  A do tego dobierałabym rynny.

Grunt aby nie dawać za dużo różnych kolorów.... Wtedy na pewno bedzie dobrze wygladać.[/list]

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> No dobrze, jak ktoś tu nadal zagląda to jeszcze powrzucam 
> 
> Taki taras planuję zrobić:




Ja mam pytanie: jaki kolor jest tej dachówki, kolor elewacji, kolor okien i ... kolor kostki. Nie wiem czy mi pomożesz  :big grin:   Ale dom jest super!!!

----------


## satina

A ja mam pytanie takie: Mam dach w takim kolorze jak na ostatnim zdjęciu Zuzzy, okna są białe, rynny i podbitka ciemny brąz, także drzwi wejściowe i brama garażowa oraz cokół też jest w kolorze rynien czyli ciemny brąz. Chcemy teraz pomalować elewację i planuję to zrobic następujaco: Chciałabym aby pomalować kolorem ciepłej oliwki, ale tak: Do budynku przylega jedną ścianą garaż i jego chciałabym pomalować najciemniejszym odcieniem a może nawet jakimś ładnym ciepłym odcieniem zgnitej zieleni. Cały główny budynek odcieniem jaśniejszym a wejście, które jest trochę wysunięte przed ścianę budynku głównego pomalować na odcień najjaśniejszy. Proszę doradźcie mi czy będzie to pasowało, czy może zrobić tak jak chcę ale bezpieczniej w kolorach kremowym, beżowym i jasnym brązie? Ale tak naprawdę to już jest tak dużo budynków kremowych itp. Co o tym sądzicie proszę poradźcie jak to zrobić i co o tym myślicie? Pozdrawiam Satina.

----------


## Zuzza

Hmmmm...

Niewiele pomogę w tych kolorach - mam tylko te dwa zdjęcia...

Dachówka to na pewno miedziany kolor,
Kostkę podobną ma Budokrusz.
Elewacja jest żółtawa  :wink: 
Okna chyba drewniane - ale glowy za to nie dam....

Tez mi się bardzo to zestawienie podoba....

Satina - cały sekret tkwi w dobraniu takich kolorów, które do siebie będą pasowały - czyli w jednej gamie kolorystycznej - o ton jasniejsze czy ciemniejsze. Inaczej moze to wyglądać różnie... Ale to tylko moje zdanie.

A co do gamy kolorystycznej - to sama sobie odpowiedz jak byś chciała żeby Twój dom wyglądał.  Jak podoba ci się oliwka niech bedzie oliwka, jak kremowy to kremowy.

----------


## Kukluxik

Zuzza dzięki za rady   :big tongue:  

Ja z tymi kolorami to na bakier jestem - wydawało mi się że na tym dachu z Twojego zdięcia jest taki ciemno czerwony jakby buraczek.
Mój ma właśnie taki kolor balcha Rautaruukki kolor ciemnoczerwony.

Chyba pójde w stronę drewnianych brązów bo tych elementów będzie sporo i muszą one być w jednym kolorze żeby sie nie namieszało .
Kusi mnie jeszcze rozwiązanie podbitki w kolorze elewacji ( ale w tym wypadku chyba tylko PCV wchodzi w grę ?) a reszta elementów czyli balustrada balkonu ( konkretnie pochwyt - wypełnienie chce szklane) drzwi wejściowe drewniane - tylko teraz *jaki kolor drewna by tu pasował* ?

Jest jeszcze jedna kwestia : otóż mam tak jak Satina- do domu przylega garaż ( 3,8 m/ 5.8m) który jest zadaszony tak jak budynek główny dwuspadowym dachem ale nieco obniżonym w stosunki do tego głównego .
Wejście do domu jest właśnie z tego tarasu. 
Moim marzeniem jest aby oszklić ten taras i zrobić taki jakby ogród zimowy  :big grin:  . Narazie rozważam jakie profile wybrać : czy drewno czy aluminium ? Jeśli będzie drewno to musi ono być dopasowane kolorystycznie do tych wszystkich elementów drewnianych- prawda?

Ja przepadam za połączeniem szkła - kamienia - drewna a mam to szczeście że mieszkam w górach i takie połączenie chyba będzie pasowało do naszego krajobrazu.  :Wink2:

----------


## Kukluxik

Satina - ja jak wyżej mówiłam z kolorami cieniutko ale takie oliwki to mi raczej pasują do zielonego a najbardziej czarnego dachu   :Confused:  Jest kilka takich domków w mojej okolicy - właśnie czarne dachy i różne odcienie zieleni na elewacji i każdy super wygląda. 
Osobiście to z czerwonym dachem tego nie widzę - i może właśnie dlatego mam tyle problemów z dobieraniem kolorów   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kukluxik

Zuzza  jakbyś się natknęła na jakieś zdięcia domków z taką szklaną zabudową , ogrody zimowe itp. to bardzo bym była wdzięczna ......

apel nie tylko do Zuzzy z resztą   :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Może wkleję co tam wynalazłam:

grafitowe dachy:










Zwróccie uwagę na ostatnie zdjęcie:  białe i brazowe okna  :wink:

----------


## motyczka

widzę, ze w tym wątku Specjalistką od elewacji jest *Zuzza*  :smile:  ..to ja bym miała prośbę o fotki elewacji we wszelkich odcieniach kawy z mlekiem...szukam odpowiedniego zestawienia dla siebie...bedę ogromnie widzęczna   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## justyna99

Swego czasu napisałam w tym wątku numery farb tynków właśnie w beżach. Cofnij się Motyczko.


Ja mam pytanie teraz takie. Powiedzcie mi jak spisują się cokoły z tynku żywicznego. Nie chcę cegły, żadnych reliefów, imitacji kamieni itp, bo nie spasują do reszty.

----------


## motyczka

[quote="justyna99"]Swego czasu napisałam w tym wątku numery farb tynków właśnie w beżach. Cofnij się Motyczko.


tak wiem i dzięki  :smile:  ale może to dziwnie zabrzmi, ale kawa z mlekiem dla mnie to inny kolor niż wszelkie beże...i dlatego mam taki problem...  :big grin:

----------


## Kukluxik

justyna - chodzi Ci inaczej o tynk mozaikowy ? 

Jeśli tak to moge powiedzieć że u mojej siostry na domku leży już 6 rok  i wygląda świetnie - jakby wczoraj położony!
Nie widac żadnych śladów zużycia - nie pęka , nie odbarwia się - jak dla mnie wygląda ok.

----------


## justyna99

Pisząc żywiczny mam na myśli małe kolorowe kamyczki. Może fachowo to mozaikowy.
A jaki kolor ma Twoja siostra, ciemny czy jasny?

----------


## manivela

Witam  serdecznie. Mój znajomy ma tynk mozaikowy kładziony jakieś 10 lat temu i nie widać najmniejszych śladów zużycia. Co prawda u niego ten tynk występuje wewnątrz  :big grin:  , ale zimą w domu temperatura nie wiele się różni od tej na dworze, bo ma drogie ogrzewanie i oszczędza  :Roll:  . Niemniej jednak ściany wyglądają jak nowiutkie, a dziecko przez ten czas podchował. Co do kolorów to ma różne w różnych częściach domu i nie widać różnicy w zniszczeniu. Ja mam tylko uwagę- bardzo nieprzyjemnie jest się odrzeć przez przypadek o taką ścianę i wydaje mi się, że jest to materiał mocno sezonowy jeśli chodzi o zmieniającą się modę. Ale jak ktoś bardzo lubi... Pozdrawiam

----------


## manivela

Jeszcze raz ja. Mam pytanko odnośnie elewacji. Podjęliśmy się z mężem rzeczy niemalże niewykonalnej, a mianowicie kupiliśmy budynek niewykończony i zniszczony, budowany jako budynek garażowy dla duużych samochodów. Jak możecie sobie wyobrazić kubatura tego obiektu woła o pomstę do nieba: cztery ściany i płaski dach, mocno spadzisty na brzegach wzdłuż dłuższych ścian. Rozmiary też nie są bez znaczenia kolos ma 22m na 12m.  Mamy zamiar przerobić potwora za pomocą tricków wykończeniowych na całkiem przyjemną część mieszkalną i sklep w drugiej części (jakbyście podzielili tą długą ścianę na pół). Dach i rynny są czekoladowe a wokół położyliśmy klinkierkę do wysokości 0,5m. Na domiar złego na frontowej ścianie (tej długiej)znajdują  się  ogromne (tir by się zmieścił) dwuskrzydłowe, metalowe drzwi, a tuż obok takie same tylko mniejsze (normalne garażowe)-obydwa pomalowane na czekoladę. No i teraz stoimy przed zadaniem pomalowania ścian. Wydaje mi się, że aż by się tu prosiło zastosowanie kilku odcieni jednego koloru dla optycznego zmniejszenia tego budynku, a przy okazji możnaby zaznaczyć w ten sposób róznice w funkcji poszczególnych części.  Jeśli chodzi o kolor to wachamy się pomędzy oliwką lub zgniłą zielenią, a " brudną "rudością . Nie chciałabym jednak żeby było bardzo ciemno i ponuro, ale pstrokacizny też nie chcemy. Jeśli ktoś z was ma pomysł na ciekawą fasadę takich komunistycznych straszydeł będę wdzięczna za pomoc, bo to nie lada wyzwanie  :big grin:

----------


## manivela

No tak , tak się rozpisałam, a zapomniałam dodać, że klinkierka jest jednolita (bez cieni), matowa w kolorze starej cegły. Taka typowa dla budownictwa niemiecko-holenderskiego. Fugi są ciemno grafitowe. To już  wszystko co mogę dodać. Czekam na podpowiedzi i z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Mephisto

Hej,

czy ktoś mógłby mi doradzić kolorki dla naszego budującego się Familijnego B z Joty? Na razie musielismy podjąć ekstra szybką decyzję dot. wyboru klinkieru na kominy. Stanęło na piaskowo żółtym i takież kominy sie murują. Moje pytanie więc, co dalej? Dachowka, okna, podmurówka, drzwi, podbitka -  Jakie? Myśleliśmy o grafitowej lub antracytowej dachówce, ale obawiam sie co do efektu końcowego z tym piaskowym klinkierem  :smile: ...

Wstawiam linka do oryginalnej propozycji architekta:



I jeszcze kolor klinikieru:



Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie sugestie!!! 
Pozdrawiam,

Mephisto

----------


## NatkaB

> 2112 WOJTEK - pięknie to wszystko ująłeś. Nic dodac nic ująć ! Pozdrawiam i popieram.


ja tez sie podpisuje!

----------


## justyna99

> Jeszcze raz ja. Mam pytanko odnośnie elewacji. Podjęliśmy się z mężem rzeczy niemalże niewykonalnej, a mianowicie kupiliśmy budynek niewykończony i zniszczony, budowany jako budynek garażowy dla duużych samochodów. Jak możecie sobie wyobrazić kubatura tego obiektu woła o pomstę do nieba: cztery ściany i płaski dach, mocno spadzisty na brzegach wzdłuż dłuższych ścian. Rozmiary też nie są bez znaczenia kolos ma 22m na 12m.  Mamy zamiar przerobić potwora za pomocą tricków wykończeniowych na całkiem przyjemną część mieszkalną i sklep w drugiej części (jakbyście podzielili tą długą ścianę na pół). Dach i rynny są czekoladowe a wokół położyliśmy klinkierkę do wysokości 0,5m. Na domiar złego na frontowej ścianie (tej długiej)znajdują  się  ogromne (tir by się zmieścił) dwuskrzydłowe, metalowe drzwi, a tuż obok takie same tylko mniejsze (normalne garażowe)-obydwa pomalowane na czekoladę. No i teraz stoimy przed zadaniem pomalowania ścian. Wydaje mi się, że aż by się tu prosiło zastosowanie kilku odcieni jednego koloru dla optycznego zmniejszenia tego budynku, a przy okazji możnaby zaznaczyć w ten sposób róznice w funkcji poszczególnych części.  Jeśli chodzi o kolor to wachamy się pomędzy oliwką lub zgniłą zielenią, a " brudną "rudością . Nie chciałabym jednak żeby było bardzo ciemno i ponuro, ale pstrokacizny też nie chcemy. Jeśli ktoś z was ma pomysł na ciekawą fasadę takich komunistycznych straszydeł będę wdzięczna za pomoc, bo to nie lada wyzwanie



W mojej okolicy wybudowano od nowa taki hangar na warsztat i część mieszkalną. I zrobili go na jasny popiel z ciemniejszym popielem łączącym okna i białe okna. Ale dach chyba jest metaliczny. Wyszło super elegancko. Ale niewiele Ci to pomogło, bo ty planujesz inne kolory.

----------


## manivela

Mimo wszystko dzięki za odzew. U nas popiel, choć potrafię sobie wyobrazić, że może być efektowy, nie wchodzi w grę, bo za dużo jest brązów.

----------


## szkabona

Niestety nie wiem jak wkleja się zdjęcia, ale chętnie podam linki :)


http://www.lbhus.se/CMS_showdocument.asp?ID=301

http://www.lbhus.se/CMS_showdocument.asp?ID=48

----------


## Zuzza

Czasu mam jakoś nie za wiele, więc powklejam różności:

----------


## Kukluxik

Zuzza - super że wklejasz te wszystkie zdiecia ! człowiek patrząc na te zestawienia może sobie dużo uzmysłowić , podpatrzeć ....
Życzę duuuuuuuuużo wolnego czasu ..............   :Wink2:  

Ja np. uzmysłowiłam sobie że dając jasną ( białą , krem ) podbitkę "wyciągnę " domek w górę.
Jakoś przy ciemnej podbitce budynek wydaje się niższy? Nie wiem czy to tylko moje złudne wrażenie czy rzeczywiście tak jest?

Justyna - moja siostra ma tynk na cokole raczej jasny - elewacja to biel złamana szarością a cokół jest troszkę ciemniejszy ale nie odcina się tak bardzo. 
Tak w ogóle to fajnie ten domek wygląda : grafit dach, szara elewacja a do tego granatowe drzwi ( wejście i garaż) balustrady oraz okna i rolety zewnętrzne  - troszkę inaczej ale nie na tyle żeby wyglądał "dziwnie"....

Miłego dnia ....

----------


## Zuzza

Ostatnio coś przestaje mi się mój projekt podobać...  ::-(:   Zachorowałam na dom piętrowy.  Następny musi taki być....

Forumowe Gemini:


i inne:


Czy ta stolarka nie jest boska.....  :

----------


## motyczka

*Zuzza* z nieba mi dosłownie spadłaś z tym kolorem elewacji   :Lol:  wiedziałam, ze mam cierpliwie czekac aż wkleisz foteczki też dla mnie   :big grin:  no cud miód..byle tak dalej   :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Cieszę się że komuś się te moje szpargały przydają  :Smile:

----------


## motyczka

Jesteś nieoceniona   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  ..a czy tylko masz taki dar do elewacji?? czy np. kolorki ścian do wnętrz też Tobie tak łatwo przychodzą??...  :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Wkleję jeszcze parę piętrowych:








Motyczko, mi nic nie przychodzi łatwo  :wink:    Sama chyba nigdy nie podejmę decyzji co do koloru mojej własnej elewacji  :wink:  A co do ścian, to mam swój ulubiony kolor złamanej bieli (lekko kremowej) Fluggera i aby nie eksperymentować pomalujemy nim cały dom.  Ja nie znoszę kolorów  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś znowu misz-masz...

----------


## anecia

Mój domek ma seledynową elewację,  dach brązowy a okna to afromozja. Wygląda to razem tak [img]http://www.napierala.info/album/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=12
[/img]

----------


## Gafinka

Oo tu sami fachowcy od wyszukiwania inspirujących zdjęć - może i mi pomogą  :smile: 
Chodzi mi o kolorystykę jak w tym projekcie:
http://www.archipelag.pl/get_pic.php?PID=6732


Czyli ciemniejszy ale nie bardzo ciemny dach, jasniejsza stolarka i elementy wykończenia dachu, biała eleacja z dodatkiem kamienia. Szukam czegoś takiego od dawna i znaleźć nie mogę.

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś mała mieszanka:

----------


## misz_masz

znalazlam dzisiaj ten watek, brawo, piekne zdjecia!

maz sie uparl na zielona blachodachowke,ja jakos nie widze tego koloru , jaka elewacja???
jakos mi to nie gra....

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś już nie napiszę że to Misz_masz  :wink: 

Kilka forumowych domów i inne:

----------


## gośka57

Zuzza, ten ostatni domek to coś dla mnie   :big grin:  W domu cały czas trwa dyskusja na temat białych drzwi   :Roll:

----------


## Zuzza

Rozumiem te dylematy  :Smile: 
Ja nadal nie mam pojęcia na co się w końcu zdecyduję  :wink:

----------


## misz_masz

miszmaszu nigdy za wiele  :big grin:  

dzieki Tobie malzonek ma kolejny argument za zieleniom;
o oknach tez wspominal chyba w jasnym debie, a wiec ten ostatni w zieleni dom pasuje ladnie
dziekuje slicznie

----------


## izat

Zuzza i jej wątek zasługują na jakąś szczególną nagrodę  :smile: 
godne podziwu jest to, co tutaj robisz 
dziękuję Ci za to  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Iza - chyba się zaczerwieniłam   :oops:   :smile:  


Tak naprawdę to szukam pomysłu na mój dom, który na razie wyglada tak:



Co ja mogę więc wiedzieć o elewacjach...    :wink:

----------


## izat

gratuluję postępów na budowie
powiem Ci szczerze, że jak czytałam dziennik i doszłam do zdjęcia z wykopami z wodą to zrobiło mi się gorąco  :sad: 
cieszę się, że wybrnęliście z tego
życzę samych sukcesów
a elewację będziesz miała dobraną jak nikt tutaj  :smile: 
wykonałaś piękną pracę zakładając i uczestnicząc w tym wątku
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## misz_masz

zastanawiam sie jak wykonczyc komin;
chodzi mi o kolor czy obkladac jakims klinkierem, czy zrobic w kolorze dachu czy elewacji?
sama nie wiem jak ostatecznie lewacja domu bedzie wygladac a z kominem trzeba cos zdecydowac
jakie macie pomysly?

----------


## acca5

Znalazłam taka fajną kolorystykę domu. Może sie komus przyda.

----------


## acca5

I taką

----------


## acca5

To też może posłużyc jako źródło inspiracji

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## motyczka

> Iza - chyba się zaczerwieniłam    
> 
> 
> Tak naprawdę to szukam pomysłu na mój dom, który na razie wyglada tak:
> 
> 
> 
> Co ja mogę więc wiedzieć o elewacjach...


jak zawsze skromna Zuzza   :Wink2:

----------


## dyzma

> Witam,
> ktoś prosił o zielony - taki sobie wybudowałam.
> Pozdr.



hej Lidkaros
wysłałam ci maila na priv
dyzma

----------


## świercz

przejrzałem prawie wszystkie zdjęcia i wiecie - nie było żadengo (no może 2) domu w stylu wiejskiej chałupy. może ktos ma jakies zdjęcia...

----------


## Żelka

To co prawda nie zdjecie ale pomysl jest...a wiecej na stronie
http://www.drummonddesigns.com/plan/...24d23fd3aade72

----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Żelka



----------


## Misiowa

To może jeszcze dom w starym stylu - mnie zauroczył...

----------


## magalena

Gdzie ten domek stoi - jakoś z trudem udaje mi się obłożyć dom klinkierem a ten wygląda na "świeży" i też jesteś z POznania....

----------


## bepi

Zastanawiam sie nad zrobieniem obwódek ( gzymsów, ramek) wokoło okien , zazwyczaj wszystkie domy mają obwódki w kształcie kwadratu, prostokąta... natomiast do okien owalnych..gzymsy też zazwyczaj robią owalne.. a co sądzicie o owalnych obwódkach okien do kwadratowego okna... na powyższym zdjęciu jest coś takiego jak bym chciała  :Lol:  
czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś zdjęcia domów gdzie będzie owalny gzyms do kwadratowych okien  :Wink2:  ????

----------


## JoShi

> a co sądzicie o owalnych obwódkach okien do kwadratowego okna... na powyższym zdjęciu jest coś takiego jak bym chciała  
> czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś zdjęcia domów gdzie będzie owalny gzyms do kwadratowych okien  ????


Ten owalny gzyms ma ty akurat racje bytu z powodu lukow opartych na kolumnach. Bez tego to nie wiem, czy to by tak dobrze wygladalo.

----------


## Zuzza

Tez mi się wydaje, że owalny będzie pasował tylko gdy jest jakis element owalny na elewacji. Inaczej to trochę dziwnie..

Tu np drzwi:

----------


## fasola25

a to moj faworyt   :big grin:

----------


## akwarysta

Piękna elewacja. A jak myślicie - jakiego koloru powinny być rolety?

Kiedyś chcieliśmy zieloną elewację, ale teraz co drugi dom jest zielony. Myślimy o 2 odcieniach szarości ( ale tej nie wychodzącej z niebieskiego tylko z zielonego). Może macie jakieś zdjęcia ????

----------


## stander

My też chcieliśmy szarość wychodzącą z zieleni. I nawet na próbce to było delikatne khaki, ale na dużej powierzchni ta zieleń znika. W pochmurny dzień tynk jest bardziej szarozielony, a w słoneczne dni razi kremową bielą.

----------

Moja elewacja właśnie powstaje. Mam nadzieję, że jak ją wkleję, nie wyrzucicie   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś tak trochę leniwieeeeeeee:

----------


## Zuzza

i jeszcze:

----------


## kaloosa

A moze cos takiego: http://www.elite-haus.de/haeuser/fac...gewerblich.htm

----------


## Gafinka

*Zuzza* bo jak zauważyłam najlepiej się orientujesz w kolorach - żeby uzyskać zbliżony efekt do tego :
 jaki powinnam wybrać kolor dachówki (wchodzi w grę wyłącznie karpiówka) i kolor stolarki okiennej ?
Pomóz bo głupieje kompletnie.

----------


## kaloosa

Tez mi sie kolory tego domku podobaja ale mi sie maza jeszcze okiennice oraz malowidla takie jakie maja domki w alpach- moze ktos ma jakies zdiecia?

----------


## Gafinka

Mnie okiennice też się marzą   :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Gafinka,

Co do kolorów - to dachówkę bym zrobiła brązową, okna jasno drewniane (dąb), a elewację białą....  i tyle  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

To może trochę czerwonych dachów:

----------


## Paulka

> Moja elewacja właśnie powstaje. Mam nadzieję, że jak ją wkleję, nie wyrzucicie



Dawaj no baba tą twoją elewację!
 :big grin:

----------


## monka

> Moja elewacja właśnie powstaje. Mam nadzieję, że jak ją wkleję, nie wyrzucicie


baba pewnie że pokazuj   :cool:  
to kiedy fotki będą   :big grin:  bom ciekawa   :Wink2:

----------


## świercz

to ja tu pojade ze swoją _wiochą_  :smile: 





tu dla mnie troche przesadzone i nieodpowiedznio dobrane

----------


## świercz

i tu jeszcze...

----------


## Zuzza

Strzecha i okna plastikowe -  to rzeczywiście lekko przegięli...

----------

> Napisał baba_budowniczy
> 
> Moja elewacja właśnie powstaje. Mam nadzieję, że jak ją wkleję, nie wyrzucicie   
> 
> 
> baba pewnie że pokazuj   
> to kiedy fotki będą   bom ciekawa


Myślę, że za jakieś 2 tygodnie będę mogła się chwalić, chociaz nie będzie to jeszcze efekt finalny - bez barierki na balkonie i tarasu. Sama jestem strasznie ciekawa jak to wyjdzie... Na razie mam zrobione 2 ściany, jutro przyjeżdża podbitka i parapety

----------


## monka

No to czekam cierpliwie   :big grin:  
a jaki tynk kładziesz? i jaki to koszt jeśli to nie tajemnica   :Wink2:

----------

> No to czekam cierpliwie   
> a jaki tynk kładziesz? i jaki to koszt jeśli to nie tajemnica


Napiszę Ci na priva

----------


## Asiula7771

Wielkie dzięki dla Zuzzy i Zljki za wszystkie kamienne domki!!!!

pozdrawiam


Asia

----------


## fasola25

macie może jakies zdjęcia elewacji raczej nowoczesnych, w częci wykonczonych drewnem?

----------


## Gafinka

> Gafinka,
> 
> Co do kolorów - to dachówkę bym zrobiła brązową, okna jasno drewniane (dąb), a elewację białą....  i tyle


Ehh też mi się tak na początku zdawało - ale ... wybór karpiówkowych brązów jest hmmm do bani - i chyba podobny efekt da karpiówka Creatona antracytowa  :Confused:  a z oknami to mi się proste wydawało ( no przecież jasne drewniane) ale poczytałam twoje wypoowiedzi - o złotym dębie i o innych kolorach i zgłupiałam   :oops:  ( ten za ciepły, ten za jasny itd ) no i poczułam się zagubiona kompletnie   :Roll:

----------


## Zuzza

Gafinka - jesli karpiówka jest w jednym brazie - to super -  resztę dopasujesz do tego  :wink: 
Do brazowego dachu pasuje każdy drewniany kolor okien - tak mi się wydaje. Ważne by nie szaleć z tymi kolorami za bardzo... 
Brąz na dach, drewno na stolarkę, jasna elewacja - i koniec kolorów.
kominy takie jak dach, podmurówka taka jak dach/elewacja.
Trzy kolory - marzenie  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Asiula - nie ma za co  :Smile: 
Fasola - poszukamy....

A dziś trochę  różności:











Jak coś juz było - to wybaczcie - ale juz mi się trudno w tym połapać...  :wink:

----------


## akwarysta

Jesteś Wielka !  :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Eeeee, taka duża wcale nie jestem  :wink:

----------


## Dorota_M

Proszę o pomoc w doborze koloru dachówki. 
Strasznie podoba mi się elewacja z Muratora 3/2006 strona 78, góra. Takš włanie chciałabym zrobić, za wyjštkiem podbitki i koloru rynien. 

Jaki to jest kolor dachówki i jaki kolor elewacji. 
Czy dobrze mylę, że to kolor dachówki: czerwona angoba (u mnie będzie CREATON). 
Okna będš białe. 
Jakie orynnowanie i podbitka do tego? 
Zdjęcie mojego przyszłego domku jest na stronie 4 tego wštku, to "Dom pod limbš" z Archonu. 

Miedziana angoba jest za ciemna, widziałam położonš na dachu i nie wyglšda zbyt fajnie. Baaaaardzo proszę o wsparcie. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Żelka

> Jesteś Wielka !


Potwierdzam, tez chetnie tu zagladam...  :Wink2:

----------


## fasola25

> 


PIĘKNE!!!!

----------


## Zuzza

:Smile:   No to będę wklejać i wklejać  :Smile: 

Dziś tak kremowo-brązowo:










Dorota,  obejrzałam ten domek w Muratorze - rzeczywiście cudny  :Smile: 
Dachówka wyglada mi dokładnie na czerwoną angobę lub naturalną angobę. A kolor elewacji... sama chcę taki kolor zrobic - ale jak? Chyba trzeba bedzie eksperymentować.    Te kremy wszędzie wychodzą za żółte - a tu jest taki idealny waniliowy kolor....
Co do rynien - to mogą być białe, albo czerwone... Czerwone nie wyglądają za ciekawie na elewacji, a białe przy dachu  :wink:  Może czerwone u góry, a białe na elewacji?   :wink:    Mozna i od biedy brązowe...  Wtedy pasowałaby brazowa podbitka. A tak to raczej biała....

Ciezka sprawa....   :Smile:

----------


## Dorota_M

Dziękuję bardzo. 
Faktycznie będziemy chyba mieć czerwonš angobę.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

sluchajcie wiem, ze nie w temacie, ale jaki kąt nachylenia może mieć ten dach? 25 , 30, 35 stopni?

----------


## Zuzza

Xena, zrobiłam zmyslny kątomierz, ze złozonej na kilka części kartki i wyszło mi 20stopni  :Smile:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

Zuziu dziękuję. Pytam bo ja będęmiałakąt nachylenia 25 stopni i Pan Dachowkowiec powiedział mi, że nie będzie widac dachowki..... :wink: A tu widać, że wszystko widac  :wink:   i jest bardzo ładnie

----------


## Zuzza

Pewnie wszystko zależy jak daleko stoisz od domu...  :wink: 

Ja mam dom oddalony od drogi 5 metrów i drogę 6 metrów, dodatkowo bardzo wysoki parter -  obawiam się że dużo dachu nie zobaczę... (a mam 40 stopni).

----------


## gośka57

> Dorota,  obejrzałam ten domek w Muratorze - rzeczywiście cudny 
> Dachówka wyglada mi dokładnie na czerwoną angobę lub naturalną angobę. A kolor elewacji... sama chcę taki kolor zrobic - ale jak? Chyba trzeba bedzie eksperymentować.    Te kremy wszędzie wychodzą za żółte - a tu jest taki idealny waniliowy kolor....
> Co do rynien - to mogą być białe, albo czerwone... Czerwone nie wyglądają za ciekawie na elewacji, a białe przy dachu  Może czerwone u góry, a białe na elewacji?     Mozna i od biedy brązowe...  Wtedy pasowałaby brazowa podbitka. A tak to raczej biała....
> 
> Ciezka sprawa....


A ja nie mam tego Muratora  :sad:  a coś mi się wydaje, że piszecie o "moich" kolorach. U mnie dachówka już jest miedziana, okna, drzwi i brama białe, rynny też miedziane i kolor elewacji już wybrany właśnie taki lekko żółty (zobaczymy jaki wyjdzie w naturze   :Roll: ). Do tego będzie na cokole płytka klinkierowa w kolorze komina. Jak Wam się podoba taki pomysł   :cool:

----------


## Zuzza

Gośka -  To moja ulubiona kombinacja - jako Twoja sąsiadka bardzo się cieszę, że bedę na Twój domek patrzeć codziennie  :Smile: 
Ciekawe jaka tylko jaki Ci ten kolor elewacji wyjdzie...  Będę spisywać numery kolorów  :Smile:   Pamietaj że na wzornikach wszystkie kolory są duzo jasniejsze niż w rzeczywistości - i to Ci się wydaje slicznym kremem okazuje się okropną żółcią... 

A ja nadal nie zdecydowałam się na kolor okien....

----------


## gośka57

> Pamietaj że na wzornikach wszystkie kolory są duzo jasniejsze niż w rzeczywistości - i to Ci się wydaje slicznym kremem okazuje się okropną żółcią... 
> 
> A ja nadal nie zdecydowałam się na kolor okien....


Właśnie tego się boję, że kolor może wyjść za intensywny  :Confused:   :Roll:  Ale w razie czego, to może po jakimś czasie trochę wypłowieje   :Wink2:  
Mi tak naprawdę najbardziej podobają się ciemne okna, ale przeważyły względy finansowe, a poza tym największe okno mam na południe i bałam się, że pod wpływem ciepła coś się może z ciemnym plastikowym dziać złego. A drewnianych nie chcałam. Jestem za leniwa, żeby je nacierać oliwką   :oops:   :Wink2:  
Zapomniałam jeszcze napisać o podbitce - będzie biała z sidingu.
Mam nadzieję, że całość wyjdzie nieźle. 
A tak naprawdę, to nasze domki będą dla nas najpiękniejsze, bo nasze   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

> Zuziu dziękuję. Pytam bo ja będęmiałakąt nachylenia 25 stopni i Pan Dachowkowiec powiedział mi, że nie będzie widac dachowki.....A tu widać, że wszystko widac   i jest bardzo ładnie


My mamy 25 stopni i widac...  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Zuzza
> 
> Dorota,  obejrzałam ten domek w Muratorze - rzeczywiście cudny 
> Dachówka wyglada mi dokładnie na czerwoną angobę lub naturalną angobę. A kolor elewacji... sama chcę taki kolor zrobic - ale jak? Chyba trzeba bedzie eksperymentować.    Te kremy wszędzie wychodzą za żółte - a tu jest taki idealny waniliowy kolor....
> Co do rynien - to mogą być białe, albo czerwone... Czerwone nie wyglądają za ciekawie na elewacji, a białe przy dachu  Może czerwone u góry, a białe na elewacji?     Mozna i od biedy brązowe...  Wtedy pasowałaby brazowa podbitka. A tak to raczej biała....
> 
> Ciezka sprawa....  
> 
> 
> A ja nie mam tego Muratora  a coś mi się wydaje, że piszecie o "moich" kolorach. U mnie dachówka już jest miedziana, okna, drzwi i brama białe, rynny też miedziane i kolor elewacji już wybrany właśnie taki lekko żółty (zobaczymy jaki wyjdzie w naturze  ). Do tego będzie na cokole płytka klinkierowa w kolorze komina. Jak Wam się podoba taki pomysł


Ja też nie mam tego Muratora ale sądząc z opisu mój domek ma taką właśnie kolorystykę .Dachówka czerwona angoba ( karpiówka Creaton ) , podmurówka , strefa wejściowa , ściany tarasu i wykusz - płytki w kolorze ceglastym , prawie takim jak dachówka . Okna ciemny brąz , podbitka z odkrytymi krokwiami w kolorze okien , tynk akrylowy barwiony w masie w kolorze wanilii . Obawialiśmy się żeby nie wyszedł żółty , na szczęście niepotrzebnie . O każdej porze dnia ma nieco inny odcień , ale są to odcienie wanilii   :big grin:  .
Niestety zdjęcia mogę wkleić dopiero za miesiąc jak wróci moje dziecię z aparatem .

----------


## Rafal_G-ce

"Wielka" Zuza i reszta pieknych kobiet:
Macie fotki elewacji z grafitowym dachem?

----------


## Dorota_M

Jestecie wielkie. 
Maxtorko, gdyby mogła jako się "zapożyczyć" w aparat i pstryknšć fotkę. 
Jakiego koloru masz orunnowanie? 
Jakiej firmy i jaki konkretnie kolor/ numer jest Twojej elewacji - wanilii  :smile: . 
Budujecie wg projektu gotowego? Jeli tak to pochwal się jaki to projekt? 

Jestem coraz bliżej decyzji - i chciałabym podkrelić, że to m.in. dzięki Wam  :smile:   :smile:  . 
Słowem, dachówka: karpiówka czerwona angoba CREATON, okna: białe plastiki   :ohmy:  / PCV (chyba Thyssen), tynk: wanilia - pewnie barwiony w masie, podmurówka, kominy: co pod kolor dachówki. 

Ufff, coraz bliżej tego dachu, wczoraj zalali strop. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zuzza

Rafał,  co prawda była już tego cała masa -ale coś mi jeszcze wpadło w ręce...








Dorota - już strop? - gratulacje  :Smile:    Nic się nie martw i tak już tyyyle wiesz - ja dopiero zdecydowałam się na kolor dachu... a reszta....

----------


## Maxtorka

*Dorotko* , niestety jak na złość wszystkie znajome cyfrzaki powyjeżdżały   :sad:   . Znalazłam jakąś fotkę z zimy . Trochę inaczej to teraz wygląda bo obłożyliśmy płytkami jeszcze górę wykuszu i wjazd do garażu . Nasz domek to zmodyfikowana Libra z pracowni Domowe Klimaty ( dawniej APA ) z Białegostoku . Zrezygnowaliśmy z lukarn i wszędzie na górze mamy okna połaciowe z wyjątkiem naszej sypialni , bo tam jest wole oko i okno łukowe . 
Rynny mamy Brassa plastiki w kolorze miedzianym . Tynk akrylowy barwiony w masie Tikkurila , kolor F084 wg wzornika .

----------


## fasola25

> 


takie zestawieni kolorystyczne podoba mi sie najbardziej
jaki to moze byc kolor okien?

----------


## gośka57

> *Dorotko* , niestety jak na złość wszystkie znajome cyfrzaki powyjeżdżały    . Znalazłam jakąś fotkę z zimy . Trochę inaczej to teraz wygląda bo obłożyliśmy płytkami jeszcze górę wykuszu i wjazd do garażu . Nasz domek to zmodyfikowana Libra z pracowni Domowe Klimaty ( dawniej APA ) z Białegostoku . Zrezygnowaliśmy z lukarn i wszędzie na górze mamy okna połaciowe z wyjątkiem naszej sypialni , bo tam jest wole oko i okno łukowe . 
> Rynny mamy Brassa plastiki w kolorze miedzianym . Tynk akrylowy barwiony w masie Tikkurila , kolor F084 wg wzornika .


Maxtorka, śliczny domek   :big grin:  Czy płytki klinkierowe kładliście już na tynk? Tak by wynikało z Twojej wypowiedzi. Pytam, bo u mnie teraz będzie tylko tynk (za wyjątkiem cokołu). Ale może kiedyś, jak kasa pozwoli obłożyłabym też swoje wykusze   :Roll:

----------


## Zuzza

Maxtorka,  czekamy na letnie zdjęcia !!

A oto dom moich przyjaciół - już wykończony - też ta sama kolorystyka:

----------


## Maxtorka

*gośka* , płytki były kładzione przed tynkowaniem . W zeszłym roku ocieplaliśmy dom styropianem + warstwa kleju . W takim stanie przezimowaliśmy i teraz najpierw dołożyliśmy resztę płytek na górę wykuszu , obramowanie garażu i wyjścia ogrodowego z tyłu domu a dopiero potem było tynkowanie . 

Postaram się dorwać jakiś aparat i zrobić zdjęcia wcześniej . Jeśli mi się nie uda na pewno będą po 27 lipca .

----------


## gośka57

> *gośka* , płytki były kładzione przed tynkowaniem . W zeszłym roku ocieplaliśmy dom styropianem + warstwa kleju . W takim stanie przezimowaliśmy i teraz najpierw dołożyliśmy resztę płytek na górę wykuszu , obramowanie garażu i wyjścia ogrodowego z tyłu domu a dopiero potem było tynkowanie . 
> 
> Postaram się dorwać jakiś aparat i zrobić zdjęcia wcześniej . Jeśli mi się nie uda na pewno będą po 27 lipca .


No to w takim razie nie będę miała płytek na elewacji   :sad:  Teraz nie mam na to kasy, a potem nie dołożę.

----------


## Maxtorka

> Napisał Maxtorka
> 
> *gośka* , płytki były kładzione przed tynkowaniem . W zeszłym roku ocieplaliśmy dom styropianem + warstwa kleju . W takim stanie przezimowaliśmy i teraz najpierw dołożyliśmy resztę płytek na górę wykuszu , obramowanie garażu i wyjścia ogrodowego z tyłu domu a dopiero potem było tynkowanie . 
> 
> Postaram się dorwać jakiś aparat i zrobić zdjęcia wcześniej . Jeśli mi się nie uda na pewno będą po 27 lipca .
> 
> 
> No to w takim razie nie będę miała płytek na elewacji   Teraz nie mam na to kasy, a potem nie dołożę.


Myślę że można to zrobić po tynkowaniu . A jak nie to chyba warstwę tynku po prostu usunąć aż do ocieplenia i wtedy - klej i płytki . 
Zresztą zapytaj fachowców od tynku , na pewno Ci pomogą   :smile:

----------


## Wciornastek

[quote="Zuzza"]

Szukam inspiracji w tym stylu tj. obitka drewniana na szczytach i białe okna. Dziewczyny może coś znajdziecie? Popłoszę  :big grin:

----------


## Amor

Ot i tyle na razie   :big grin:

----------


## akwarysta

Macie może jakieś fotki wykończenia wysokich schodów. Mamy piwnicę, będzie ok. 6-7 stopni.Bardzo nie podobają się nam schody wąskie z murkami po obu stronach  :Confused:  .Może macie jakąś koncepcję  :big tongue:

----------


## Rafal_G-ce

Zuza wielkie  :wink:  dzięki. "Mój" grafit z brasa ma wg zdjęcia w folderze odcień niebieskawy   :ohmy:

----------


## Sloneczko

Co za fantastyczny wątek!  :smile: 

Mam i ja swoje ulubione domy i elewacje. Nasz przyszły dom na razie się projektuje i pewnie będzie miał coś z każdego z tych domów  :smile: 















A najchętniej zamieszkałabym w takim góralskim pięknym domu z werandą:

----------


## aśka(*)*(*)*

jak się wkleja zdjęcia?

----------


## Sloneczko

*Asiu*, najpierw zdjęcie trzeba umieścić na jakimś serwerze, by miało swój adres (odczytujesz z właściwości).
Np. możesz je przesłać tu: http://imageshack.us/

Potem, gdy ma już adres, otwierasz tu na forum okienko na odpowiedź i klikasz w zakładkę 'img'....tu wklejasz adres zdjęcia... i klik w zakładkę "zamknij tagi" i zdjęcie powinno się pokazać  :smile:

----------


## Kukluxik

Ja również cały czas śledzę wątek !!
Jesteści świetni i bardzo pomocni !
Zuza   :Wink2: szczególnie 

Ja teraz przed kolejnym dylematem  -może troszkę nie w temacie ale....

Elewacja krem - beż ? 
dach - mocna, czerwona blachodachówka 
cokół kamień Celtic www.relief.pl kolor raczej CE-1 albo CE-3 - trzy trochę za jasny chyba ?

I teraz - czy pasuje do tego wszystkiego kosta granit w kolorze szarym ?
Właśnie robimy- podjazd do garażu i ścieżki wokół domu i nie wiem na co się zdecydowac   :cry:  
- betonowe barwione :  czerwone , żółte, brazy, rubiny - wszystkich tych kolorów trzeba się domyślać 
- klasyczny granitowy bruk mi ostatnio chodzi po głowie ale nie wiem jak to się ma mieć do koloru domu ?
Czy żadzą tu jakieś reguły ?
Prosze pomóżcie !!

Ach i jeszcze myślałam nad delikatnym deskowaniem szczytu ( niezbyt wielki  trójkącik żeby troszkę optycznie obniżyć domek )   - wiem że wykonuje się go z drewna ale czy można to zrobić tym kamieniem co będzie na cokole? 
Jak myślicie ?

Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie !!!

----------


## Zuzza

Kukluxik,

Dylemat bardzo na temat  :Smile: 

Myślę, że jeżeli chcesz użyć żółtawego kamienia to szara granitowa kostka może do tego nie wyglądać ciekawie.
Ja bym użyła kostki granitowej ale ze wstawkami żółtej.  O coś takiego:



Można sobie pokombinowac z ilością żółtego i szarego - tak aby nawiązywało to do ciepłego koloru cokołu.

Albo zdecyduj się na zimniejszy kolor kamienia na cokole i wtedy szarą kostkę ( tak jak na 6 zdjęciu na tej stronie - podobne kolory).

Reguł żadnych nie ma  :wink:   każdy robi jak mu sie podoba  :Smile:

----------


## fasola25

a ja ponawiam swoja prosbe,
chodzi mi o elewacje czesciowo wykonczone drewnem, ale raczej w nowoczesnym stylu

----------


## Kukluxik

Zuza jak zawsze pomocna   :big grin:  
Wielkie dzięki !

Tak sobie właśnie myśłałam żeby taką w odcieniu żółtym położyć tylko jeszcze do wczoraj nie wiedziałam w jakiej cenie można ją kupić .
Ponoć kolorowe granity są 2 -3 razy droższe od szarego ale okazało się że tą szaro - żółtą kostkę można kupić prawie w tej samej cenie co zwykła szarą   :big grin:  
Byłam , widziałam ułożoną pod dużym hotelem ( elewacja waniliowa ) i wygladała cudnie !!! 

A jeśli chodzi o kolory kamienia Celtic to niestety nie mają takiego szarego jak bym chciała - ten 6 kolor we wzorniku w rzeczywistości wpada nie w szary tylko w zielony odcień   :Confused:  
wiec odpada całkowicie   :sad:  
może zanim uzbieram na jego kupno  firma wprowadzi jeszcze jakiś kolorek.......

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Zuzza

Kukluxik - proszę bardzo  :Smile: 

Też wydaje mi się że taka żółtawa kostka moze wygladać świetnie - też mam zamiar taką sobie zrobić do kremowej elewacji  :Smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Fasola, coś tam mam drewnianego.
A reszta to mix.

Niestety od jutra wybieram się na urlop - więc trochę mnie nie będzie tu...  Jak ja to wytrzymam????

----------


## fasola25

> Fasola, coś tam mam drewnianego.
> A reszta to mix.


Zuzza, bardzo dziekuje, sa piekne!
i oczywiscie prosze o jeszcze




> Niestety od jutra wybieram się na urlop - więc trochę mnie nie będzie tu...  Jak ja to wytrzymam????


milego urlopu !

----------


## CMYK

a ta wczesniej pokazywana elewacja znajduje sie w Pruszczu Gdanskim koło mojego obecnego miejsca zamieszkania i budowy jest fajna i  zrobiona z glowa szkoda tylko ze dach ma blache a nie dachowke;
na osiedlu wypatrzylem jeszcze 2 identyczne projekty ale zaden nie dorownuje temu, i tak sie zastanawialem ze z dachowka strasznie topornie wyglada ta wiezyczka glownie przez gasiory, moze specjalnie architekt zaplanowal blache



CMyK

----------


## JM

Toż to wypisz wymaluj dom mojego sąsiada  :ohmy:   Ba, te krzesła i stolik na tarasie są moje    :ohmy:  
*Amor* skąd masz to zdjęcie ?  :ohmy:

----------


## olutka75

Pokazujecie takie piekne elewacje, a ja właśnie stoję przed problemem wyboru tynku- chciałabym kolor taki ciepły, jasniutki- cos z pogranicza wanilii, kremu, piasku. boję sie, żeby nie wyszedł ani za żółty, ani za bezowy. do tego chciałabym takie ozdobne gzymsiki nad okna i drzwi, ale tez nie wiem, gdzie kupić. Prosze o rady. ogladałąm wiele tynków, ale podobno nigdy kolor nie pokrywa się z tym, co na wzorniku i dlatego sie boję... Może doradzicie jakiś ciekawy, podając firmę i numer tynku? Byłabym szalenie wdzięczna. Pozdrawiam.[/url]

----------


## Sloneczko

Podobno kolor w oryginale zawsze wychodzi ciemniejszy niż na wzorniku.

----------


## molus

Może ktoś robił tynki zewnętrzne z terranovy, kolor biały? Ja przymierzam się do białego koloru, ale w sklepie na podstawie próbek nie wiem który numer bedzie najwłaściwszy, a sprzedawca też nie za bardzo kumaty.
Więc może ktos już kładł biał kokol i podpowie mi który numer wybrać.
Z góry wielkie dzięki.

----------


## Zuzza

Witam po małej nieobecności....

Trochę zdjęć napstrykałam w czasie urlopu, a byłam nd morzem, nad jeziorami, w Polsce centralnej, południowej i w górach - a wszystko przez tydzień  :wink:

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*Zuzza* tak czekałam na Ciebie. Ja niestety widzę tylko krzyżyki.

PS. Okna "złoty dąb" do jakiego dachu pasują?

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*Zuzza* już widzę!

----------


## Zuzza

Aga - jak mi miło  :Smile: 

Jezeli to quiz - to moja odpowiedź: tylko czarny dach.

----------


## Gregor 456

no jak ktos juz pokazuje zdjecia z mojego domku to prosze z ladniejszej strony  :Smile:

----------


## annzap

*Gregor 456.*
Domek jest wprost piękny! Kolorystyka jest bardzo w moim guście. Korzystając więc z możliwości mam wielką prośbę o napisanie jakiej firmy dachówkę położyłeś i jaki kolor. Z góry dziękuję i jeszcze raz gratuluję pięknej chatki. Anka

----------


## Maluszek

*Gregor* - czym obłożyłeś podmurówkę domu? Bardzo ładnie te kamyczki wyglądają  :big grin:

----------


## monka

*Gregor456* a ja poproszę informacje odnośnie tynku   :big grin:  
jaki kolor, producent...itp

----------


## Gregor 456

dzieki za mile slowka,    :big tongue:   a wiec:
tynk to Greiplast kolor niestety nie pamietam (moze 5033) nie mam obecnie papierow, 
pojade na urlop to spojze do papierkow i Wam napisze 
kolor wyszedl troszke ciemniejszy jak na wzorniku dzis wzial bym ten jasniejszy odcien, aha na zdjeciach wyglada jasniej, taki jak na zdjeciach sobie wlasnie zyczylismy.
dachowka Rupp Ceramika angoba miedziana, z bliska wyglada naprawde pieknie
kamien, to jest naturalny piaskowiec, ten jasny nie jest tak wdzieczny nie pasuje na cokol
pozdrowka   :big tongue:

----------


## Kukluxik

Mnie też się bardzo podoba   :big grin:  
Patrzę na podbitkę - czy ona jest drewniana ? i jaki ma kolorek ? 

Ciekawe jakie planujesz balustrady balkonowe?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SylwiaPo

Piękny domek :D  Gratuluję!!!

----------


## Zuzza

Gregor - ja też się przyłączam do gratulacji  :Smile:   Tak mało jest przemyślanych i dopracowanych domków...

Coś tam powklejam jeszcze:

----------


## Zuzza

I na dziś coś nowego:









Troche przeze mnie napstrykanych, a trochę wyszperanych  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

i jeszcze:

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

:cool:

----------


## Gregor 456

Kukluxik, podbitka jest drewniana, koloru nie znam dokladnie, a balustrada balkonowa bedzie drewniana   :big tongue:  

Zuzza, to drugie i trzecie zdjecie z 21 lipca skad je masz, mozesz mi wyslac linka do tej strony poniewarz to jest taki sam projekt jak nasz, moze cos wiecej sobie podgladne
dzieki pa   :big tongue:

----------


## satina

Kukluxik napisz proszę z jakiej firmy i skąd chcesz kupić taką kolorową (żółtą) kostkę  granitową , może masz strone do tej firmy. Proszę o informację.

----------


## Kukluxik

Satina - kostkę mamy zamówioną w Stadłach ( koło Starego Sącza ) 
www.kompres.pl 

Gregor - dzięki za odpowiedź ........

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kukluxik

Gregor - tak mi to wygląda na jakiś teakowy kolorek ( podbitki ) ale nie widzę dokładnie   :Confused:  
A tynk masz jaki - mineralny , akrylowy ?

----------


## Zuzza

Gregor, niestety nie mam więcej zdjęc tego domu ( i nie pamiętam skąd je mam...)

Ale moze to też to samo? :



i jeszcze:

----------


## Gregor 456

Zuzza dzieki, 
Kukluxik, moze to i Teak, a tynk akrylowy
pa   :big tongue:

----------


## Kukluxik

Gregor - dzięki !

Zuzza czytasz w moich myślach - ja teraz na etapie urządzania ogródka na skarpie a Ty  podrzucasz fajne domki ze ślicznie urządzonymi ogrodami    :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Kukluxik -wydawało mi się że ostatnio to tylko klepiska  :wink: 

No to trochę różnosci jeszcze:










Niektóre też mają ogródki  :Smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Musze przyznać, ze coraz trudniej mi idzie wyszukiwanie zdjęc, których jeszcze nie było  ::-(:   A najgorzej to zapamiętać co było a co nie.....   :wink:

----------


## Gregor 456

Musze powiedziec Zuzza ze Ty jestes najlepsza w wyszukiwaniu domkow 
dzieki   :big tongue:   i  pozzdrawiam   :big tongue:

----------


## Sloneczko

Taa, "domków". Może domeczków?  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Dzięki Gregor  :Smile: 

Sloneczko - no kajam sie - domiska też się trafiają....   :wink:

----------


## Sloneczko

Wklejaj, Zuzka, wklejaj, zawsze coś podglądnę, nawet w domisku  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

No to macie jeszcze coś do pooglądania:    :wink: 











Miłego weekendu !!!

----------


## Jofia

Hej hej. Niedawno rozgorzala dyskusja a propos estetyki domow i roznorodnosci architektonicznej w Polsce. Jakis czas temu kupilismy dzialke w bardzo ladnym miejscu, ale bylo ale. Dzialka bez mediow swiezo przeksztalcona z gruntow rolnych. Dlugo czekalismy na plan zagospodarowania. I co sie okazalo? Bylismy w szoku. Zaprojektowano nam cale osiedle z cala masa wytycznych jak maja wygladac domy (kat dachu,  ksztalt dachu, kolor czerwony!, elewacja jasna, wielkosc metrow ograniczona, ilosc kondygnacji (tylko z parterowy z poddaszem urzytkowym), jaka odleglosc maja miec miec od granicy (i tak te z wyznaczonymi pasami zieleni 10 metrow od granicy!), no wlasnie-wyznaczone szerokie pasy zieleni, szerokie ulice z chodnikami. Zalatwiajac pozwolenie na budowe okazalo sie, ze musimy zmodyfikowac plan ktory wczesniej sobie wybralismy, poniewaz musimy zachowac odpowiednia odlegosc od sasiada by zostawic widok na pra doline Redy i Leby. Na poczatku bylismy zawiedzeni utrudnieniami, ale po obejzeniu niektorych, tutaj przedstawionych rozwiazan (potworkow), jestem szczesliwa ze jest tak a nie inaczej! A ha i zniknelo cos takiego jak zezwolenie sasiada na budowanie blizej granicy. I dzieki Bogu! Moja mama ma paskudny garaz dwu kondygnacyjny przy plocie (wiekszy niz dom sasiada)-koszmar mam nawet zdjecie  :wink: . 
W tym tygodniu kupimy plany. Jetesmy juz po przedstawieniu wtepnych w urzedzie i uff na szczescie wszystko gra. Ale dopiero po adaptacji dostaniemy pelne zezwolenie na budowe. 

*Zuzza* mi tez sie bardzo podobaja takie zestawienia jak Tobie. Mam podobny problem. 

Poniewaz dom powstanie od razu (w przyszylm roku) musze byc zdecydowana jak dokladnie ma wygladac nasz domek. Zrobilam mala wizualizacje kolorystyczna. Hmm jak sadzicie ktora lepsza? Ja chyba wole pierwsza.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Moja mama ma paskudny garaz dwu kondygnacyjny przy plocie


Hmm... Dziwny zwyczaj skarżenia na własną Mamę i to publicznie...

----------


## Zuzza

Jofia - Zazdroszczę okolicy  :Smile:  Przydałyby się wszędzie takie wytyczne...

Co do Twojej elewacji:

Wersja pierwsza - pasuje bardzo. Mozna też zastanowić się nad zmianą koloru blachy i rynien na kolor dachu. mozna kolumny pomalować na kolor elewacji, żeby aż tak się nie świeciły  :wink: 

Wersja druga: Pytanie co to za kolor okien?  Jak dla mnie za jasny do takiego zestawienia. Drugie pytanie jaki to kolor dachu?  Ceglasty czy miedziany? Do tego zestawienia nie pasują białe obróbki rynien, ani blacha, ani te białe kolumny...  Musiałabys rynny  zamienic na brązowe - jesli okna będą ciemniejsze, lub na kolor dachu...  A blachy na kolor dachu... A kolumny na kolor elewacji ...   Z tym bialym rzeczywiście nie wyglada to ładnie.

----------


## satina

Zuzza piekne wklejasz te zdjęcia elewacji, ale mam prośbę, jeżeli miałabyś jakieś elewacje w kolorze zieleni, a raczej oliwki to bardzo proszę. Gdy tak ogladam zdjęcia i domki w naturze to jest bardzo mało w tym kolorze, przeważaja białe, kremowe, żółtawe, piaskowe a oliwkowych czy zielonkawych nie widzę. Może cos znajdziesz? Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## akwarysta

Przyjedź do Rybnika. Co drugi nowy dom jest zielony. To zdecydowanie zmienia nasze plany!
 :Wink2:

----------


## variuss

To moj ostatni faworyt w dziedzinie elewacji - kamień + drewno w wydaniu nowoczesnym:

----------


## Jofia

> Jofia napisał: 
> Moja mama ma paskudny garaz dwu kondygnacyjny przy plocie 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Dziwny zwyczaj skarżenia na własną Mamę i to publicznie...



Ale ja sie wcale nie skarze na moja mame, tylko moja mama sie skarzy na sasiada. To on postawil jej za wysoki garaz (mial byc niski) przy plocie. Dostal zgode na 1,5 a postawil 4 metrowy budynek. Teraz moja mam zaluje, ze sie zgodzila. Garaz nie jest jeszcze odebrany, wiec ciekawe jak to bedzie wygladalo.

----------


## Jofia

Zuzza nie zmienialam cokolow i koloru dach, bo nie mialam juz sily tak mi sie wszystko chrzanilo w tym ps'ie. Zmienilam tylko kolor okien. Balustrady tez zrobie inne. Na zdjeciu kolumny sie swieca, ale w rzeczywistosci nie beda. Z reszta lepiej wkleje zamienniki moich pomyslow w ten sposob 
wersja 1:


wersja 2:


 :wink:

----------


## Jofia

A tak w ogole to bardzo fajny watek  :wink:  Lubie tutaj wchodzic.

----------


## Kukluxik

*variuss* no świetny debiut - właśnie takich inspiracji szukam - może mniej nowoczesnych bo do tego trzeba mieć chyba takąż bryłę budynku ( jak na Twoim zdięciu) ale ogólnie te klimaty mnie interesują. 
Prosimy o więcej !!

U nas  będzie dużo szkła i dużo kamienia : właśnie zamówiliśmy szklenie tarasu 24m2 i balkon 8 m dł. też planujemy drewniany z wypełnieniem ze szkła hartowanego. 
...z kamieniem musimy poczekać jeszcze co najmniej rok -narazie budżet się wyczerpał   :Wink2:  

*Jofia* ja też tu jestem codzienie   :big grin:  
a tak na marginesie to ślicznego masz Synka !!!

----------


## Sloneczko

> Jofia napisał: 
> Moja mama ma paskudny garaz dwu kondygnacyjny przy plocie 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Dziwny zwyczaj skarżenia na własną Mamę i to publicznie...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Ale ja sie wcale nie skarze na moja mame, tylko moja mama sie skarzy na sasiada. To on postawil jej za wysoki garaz (mial byc niski) przy plocie.


W takim razie bardzo Cię przepraszam, bo źle zrozumiałam i... ulżyło mi  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Cieszę się, że tu wpadacie  :Smile: 

Variuss - bardzo zmyślny domek... Mało takich się widuje...

Jofia - trudna decyzja  :wink:  Te dwa domy to też moi kolorystyczni faworyci. Zastanów się może jak okna będą wygladały od środka - do mojej koncepcji nijak nie pasowały białe... A dwustronny kolor kosztowałby duuuuużo więcej - czyli zdecydowałam się na Afromozję jednak.
Pytanie jeszcze czy plastikowe czy drewniane. Do białych lepiej plastikowe, do ciemnych lepiej drewno...  A jeszcze brama....   :wink: 


No to coś powrzucam jeszcze....

----------


## fasola25

> To moj ostatni faworyt w dziedzinie elewacji - kamień + drewno w wydaniu nowoczesnym:


Wo to mi wlasnie chodzilo!
ta elewacja jest w moim klimacie - duzo drewna, troszke kamienia
ten kolor okien pasuje tu idealnie, ale co to moze byc???
mam jeszcze pytanie  nt dachu - czym on jest pokryty?

----------


## Pawson

słuchajcie a może macie gdzieś zdjątko żółtej elewacji do brązowego dachu ?? 

tylko takiej żółtej zółtej a nie wpadającej w beż brąz czerwień czy cokolwiek innego ... szukam i szukam i znaleźć tego jedynego kolorku nie mogę   :Confused:   :Wink2:  

diodatkowo jakby ktoś miąl jakieś fajne zdjęcia kostki ułozonej na tarasie to ...  :big grin:  
(jedno takie było koło strony 7 - RE-WE-LA-CJA    :cool:

----------


## variuss

Dla wszyskich, którym spodobaly się wklejone przeze mnie elewacje - to są zdjęcia osiedla pod krakowem:
http://www.parkowe-wzgorze.pl/

Miłośnikom drewna na elewacji i drewnianych tarasów polecam tez:
http://www.zielonaprzystan.com.pl/
nalezy wejśc w zakładkę - architektura - niestety stronka jest tak zrobiona ze zdjęc nie da sie tu wkleic.

----------

> Napisał variuss
> 
> To moj ostatni faworyt w dziedzinie elewacji - kamień + drewno w wydaniu nowoczesnym:
> 
> 
> 
> Wo to mi wlasnie chodzilo!
> ta elewacja jest w moim klimacie - duzo drewna, troszke kamienia
> ten kolor okien pasuje tu idealnie, ale co to moze byc???
> mam jeszcze pytanie  nt dachu - czym on jest pokryty?


Odpowiem na temat dachu - wygląda na blachę tytan-cynkową. Też mi się bardzo podoba taka stylistyka, chociaż nie w każdej okolicy taki dom by pasował... Na moim osiedlu ostatnio postawił ktos coś takiego (ale niestety nie dokładnie takiego) i pasuje jak pięść do nosa...
Moja elewacja juz skończona, ale wkleję w komplecie razem z cokołem, kostką i barierką  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Dla wszyskich, którym spodobaly się wklejone przeze mnie elewacje - to są zdjęcia osiedla pod krakowem:
> http://www.parkowe-wzgorze.pl/


*Koszmarne* te domy!! A jeszcze jak na urągowisko, pokazany jest na tej stronie, istniejący w okolicy przepiękny zespół pałacowo-parkowy.

Dawno takiego dysonansu nie widziałam i dobrze że nie muszę na to patrzeć w realu.

----------


## malmuc

[quote="fasola25"]


> To moj ostatni faworyt w dziedzinie elewacji - kamień + drewno w wydaniu nowoczesnym:



ten domek jest podobny do mojego projektu w swej prostocie, kształcie i elewacji, ja jednak drewno chciałabym umieścic w poziomie ponad cegłą (klinkierem). Dookoła jednak wszyscy odradzają mi ten pomysł ze względu na konserwacje drewna, a raczej że będzie ono poprostu szybko brzydko wyglądało. Więc chyba zdecydujemy sie na klinkier plus tynk (na górze). Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z drewnem na elewacji? a moze zdjęcia? Variuss czy ten domek stoi w Polsce?

----------


## misz_masz

witam,
kupilismy grafitowa blachodachowke i teraz nie wiem w jakim ko0lorze kominy robic (cegla klinkierowa)
elewacja bedzie chyna kremowa

moze macie jakies pomysly na kolor kominow?
bede szalenie wdzieczna za podpowiedzi

----------


## variuss

* baba_budowniczy* - zgadzam sie z tobą całkowicie, że takiego domu nie można budować wsród np "dworków" z czerwonym dachem, bo takie wspólne sasiedztwo to bedzie architektoniczna katastrofa.
Taki dom potrzebuje odpowiedniego otoczenia - identycznych domów dookoła - jak w przypadku tego osiedla, lub dużej działki w szczerym polu/ w lesie, lub też między starym- "siermiężnym" budownictwem.

* Sloneczko* - uważam że o gustach i guscikach sie nie dyskutuje, bo nie to ładne, co ładne , tylko to, co się komu podoba. Mnie sie nie podoba 99% nowo-budowanych domów i co ? 

* malmuc* - ten domek stoi na osiedlu Parkowe Wzgórze, pod Krakowem. Wcześniej podawałam link.

----------


## Szelma29

http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=...age=4&lustro=1
tu jest link do projektu domu, który mam zamiar budować. Po przejrzeniu planów, ten wysunąl sie na 1 miejsce pod wzgledem powierzchni , bryły 9 mysle, ze nie bedzie tobardzo drogi projekt) a więc wszystko sie mi podoba tylko zmieniałabym ELEWACJE KOLOR DACHU. 
po zapoznaniu sie z całym wątkiem Zuzy, najbardziej podoba mi sie dachówka karpiówka taka jak ze zdjecia pierwszego w całym watku , który Zuza wklaiła  a wiec dachówka karpiówka miedziana, ciemne brązowe okna no i białe sciany. Jak myslicie, czy do tego projektu takai zestaw bedzie pasował?
pozdrawiam

----------


## KozAnka

> witam,
> kupilismy grafitowa blachodachowke i teraz nie wiem w jakim ko0lorze kominy robic (cegla klinkierowa)
> elewacja bedzie chyna kremowa
> 
> moze macie jakies pomysly na kolor kominow?
> bede szalenie wdzieczna za podpowiedzi


Jest taki wątek - Jaki komin pasuje do grafitowego dachu?

Ja będę miała tak jak Funia i Betty&M.  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> * baba_budowniczy* - zgadzam sie z tobą całkowicie, że takiego domu nie można budować wsród np "dworków" z czerwonym dachem, bo takie wspólne sasiedztwo to bedzie architektoniczna katastrofa.
> Taki dom potrzebuje odpowiedniego otoczenia - identycznych domów dookoła - jak w przypadku tego osiedla, lub dużej działki w szczerym polu/ w lesie, lub też między starym- "siermiężnym" budownictwem.
> 
> * Sloneczko* - uważam że o gustach i guscikach sie nie dyskutuje, bo nie to ładne, co ładne , tylko to, co się komu podoba. Mnie sie nie podoba 99% nowo-budowanych domów i co ? 
> 
> * malmuc* - ten domek stoi na osiedlu Parkowe Wzgórze, pod Krakowem. Wcześniej podawałam link.


Może niejasno się wyraziłam, ale myślę identycznie jak *Baba* i miałam na myśli sąsiedztwo Parkowego Wzgórza i Zespołu Pałacowego.

----------


## misz_masz

dziekuje, za podeslanie watku;

szczerze mowiac to myslalam o piaskowym kolorze na samym poczatku, pozniej jednak zaczelam sie sklaniac ku czyms ciemniejszym , jakims melanzu bordo wpadajacym w grafit - cos takiego ma roben;
teraz sama juz nie wiem, ta sahara znowu mnie kusi...
klops!

Jest taki wątek - Jaki komin pasuje do grafitowego dachu?

Ja będę miała tak jak Funia i Betty&M.  :big grin: [/quote]

----------


## KozAnka

Ja miałam tak samo - najpierw chciałam piaskowy kolor, potem mnie naszło na grafitowy, ale w końcu znowu wróciłam do piaskowego i mamy już piaskową Karpatię Wienerbergera (bo Sahary z CRH nie mieli, ale kolor jest taki sam.)

----------


## misz_masz

ano chyba wiec ta sahare zrobimy, tym bardziej ,ze tego drugiego ciemnego koloru na miejscu nie ma, trzeba specjalnie zamawiac i zdaje sie , ze drozszy jest;
wszystko wiec przemawia za sahara dostepna od reki

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> *Koszmarne* te domy!! A jeszcze jak na urągowisko, pokazany jest na tej stronie, istniejący w okolicy przepiękny zespół pałacowo-parkowy.
> 
> Dawno takiego dysonansu nie widziałam i dobrze że nie muszę na to patrzeć w realu.


oj słoneczko nieładnie tak mowic, to że się Tobie nie podoba nie znaczy,że innym tez sie nie podoba. (wyraźnie nazwałaś je koszmarnymi....)
a moze ktos o domu w Twoim guscie tez tak powiedziec?

----------


## variuss

"Koszmarków"  ciąg dalszy  :big grin:  







Oczywiście, jak juz pisałam wczesniej - taki typ domów wymaga odpowiedniego otoczenia:

----------


## variuss

Ciekawe zestawienie kolorów na elewacji- może zainspiruje kogos, kto szuka "pary" do antracytowego dachu

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Koszmarne* te domy!! A jeszcze jak na urągowisko, pokazany jest na tej stronie, istniejący w okolicy przepiękny zespół pałacowo-parkowy.
> 
> Dawno takiego dysonansu nie widziałam i dobrze że nie muszę na to patrzeć w realu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> oj słoneczko nieładnie tak mowic, to że się Tobie nie podoba nie znaczy,że innym tez sie nie podoba. (wyraźnie nazwałaś je koszmarnymi....)
> a moze ktos o domu w Twoim guscie tez tak powiedziec?


Oj, *Xeniu*, czyż nie mam prawa wyrazić swojej dezaprobaty? 
 :ohmy:   Nie podobają mi się te domy w ogóle, a już w zetknięciu z Pałacem... Czyżbyś lubiła, gdy wypowiedzi są nieszczere lub, co gorsza, cenzurowane? Nie wierzę.

----------


## Kukluxik

*variuss* no widzisz - jak tu kiedyś już pisano w sumie z antracytowym dachem to nie ma większego problemu bo wszystko do tego pasuje ale jaki kolor drewna wybrać do dachu w kolorze mocnej czerwieni ????
Ja właśnie myślę na tą kwestią -  do wtorku musze się zdecydować na kolor drewna w jakim firma ma wykonać oszklenie mojego tarasu i chyba osiwieję prędzej niż coś wybiorę   :Roll:

----------


## variuss

Kolory stolarki do czerwonego dachu:

brązowy:


złocisty ( o ile jest taki kolor  :wink: 


czerwony:


grafitowy:


a na koniec klasyka gatunku - biały

----------


## alison

*a'propos pytania o dach grafitowy*  :Wink2:  

ja po długich przemyśleniach i wielkich rozterkach wybrałam dach grafitowy a okna będa PCV, drewnopodobne, kolor orzech. Kupiłam klinkier na kominy w kolorze grafitowo-brązowym (taki menalnż) - model DRESDEN, produkcji Wienerbere lub CRH (nie pamietam)  :oops:  Podbitkę planuję brązową, elewację śmietankową a podmórówkę i elementy ogrodzenia jakieś żółtawo-beżowo-śmietankowe  :Wink2:  Mam nadzieję, że to wszystko zagra  :Roll:  i naprawdę nie wiedziałam, że wybory kolorów są aż takie stresujące  :cool:

----------


## Kukluxik

*alison* no widzisz zdawałoby się że to takie proste a jak człowiek zacznie dobierać, przebierać to wybór naprawdę jest trudny ...
Mnie jest o tyle trudniej, że sztukuję to wszystko - kupiliśmy dom już z czerwonym dachem i białymi oknami, drzwi wejściowe i garażowe jakieś mahoniowe   :Confused:   ( z czasem wymienię ) i podbitki w różnych kolorach od teakowego do ciemnego orzecha   :Roll:   - reszta do zrobienia.
Ech........ same dylematy ....


*variuss*dzięki za pomoc już mam jaśniej w głowie - oglądam też namiętnie stronki z ogrodami zimowymi , oranżeriami i zaczynam nabierac przekonania że jednak postawię na ciemny brąz. 
To połączenie z czerownym też jest fajne tylko jaki to jest kolor drewna ?
czerwony ? czy to może jest PCV w kolorze czerwonym ? 
Mam białe okna ale jakoś sobie nie wyobrażam tego szklenia w białym kolorze   :Confused:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Koszmarne* te domy!! A jeszcze jak na urągowisko, pokazany jest na tej stronie, istniejący w okolicy przepiękny zespół pałacowo-parkowy.
> 
> ...


Slonusiu.
Jesli o mnie chodzi wolę nie mówić w ogóle, jesli mam komus  sprawic przykrosc ale to tylko moje podejscie.
Przyjmuje do wiadomości, że wolisz inną nie koszmarkową architekturę i tyle.

Niepotrzebnie zwracam Ci uwage, nie będę Cie umoralniac :wink: wyrwało mi się, a to nie moja sprawa,  :wink:

----------


## Sloneczko

Już Cię lubię, *Xeniu*    :smile:

----------


## fasola25

wiecie moze co to za kamien?
gdzie mozna taki dostac i ile kosztuje?

----------


## misz_masz

moze tutaj?
http://www.stegu.com.pl/

----------


## misz_masz

ktos podawal taki adres 
www.relief.pl

----------


## ulanka

[quote="baba_budowniczy"]


> Napisał variuss
> 
> To moj ostatni faworyt w dziedzinie elewacji - kamień + drewno w wydaniu nowoczesnym:
> 
> 
> 
> Wo to mi wlasnie chodzilo!
> ta elewacja jest w moim klimacie - duzo drewna, troszke kamienia
> ten kolor okien pasuje tu idealnie, ale co to moze byc???
> mam jeszcze pytanie  nt dachu - czym on jest pokryty?


Odpowiem na temat dachu - wygląda na blachę tytan-cynkową. quote]


a mnie raczej na dachowke. Domino Creatona - kolor szary. 

ula

----------


## 2004

Ja tak jak Ula myślę, że to dachówka - Domino Creatona.

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

http://www.parkowe-wzgorze.pl/pl_,st...ykonczenia.php  :big grin:

----------


## fasola25

bardzo dziekuje




> http://www.parkowe-wzgorze.pl/pl_,standard_wykonczenia.php


tam napisali ze to kamien naturalny   :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Coś dawno nic nie wrzuciłam  :wink:

----------


## variuss

CYTAT: Ściana elewacyjna z piaskowca mocowana jest do ściany nośnej za pomocą kotew (minimum 4 szt. na 1 m2) z prętów średnicy 4,5-6 mm, przechodzących przez ocieplenie.

----------


## variuss

Drewno i klinkier - udany duet  :big grin:

----------


## variuss

koszmarków ciąg dalszy - drewno na elewacji

----------


## variuss

*Drewniane żaluzje zewnętrzne, przesuwane na prowadnicach - ZDJĘCIA*

Wklejam linki bo jakoś nie moge wkleic zdjęc.....   :Evil:  

http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...otos/DSCFa.JPG 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...-08-31_002.JPG 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...-08-31_003.JPG 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...-08-31_008.JPG 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...-08-31_011.JPG 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...Reuter_Net.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Westenc.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...fotos/m005.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ialweb_021.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...007C_klein.JPG 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...009C_klein.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...fotos/dhh2.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...fotos/dhh3.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...fotos/dhh1.jpg

----------


## variuss

*Drewno na elewacji ....*







*i do kompletu -drewniany tarasik*

----------


## Śliwka

Zuzza, czy Ty byłaś na "wczasach" w Pruszczu? Zdjęcie ostatnie z 21 lipca.

----------


## este

variuss... świetne zdjęcia ! kolejne inspiracje dla mnie   :big grin:

----------


## Mohag

*variuss* widze ze obracasz sie w moim klimacie   :cool:   :Lol:  

Jak bys gdzies trafila tak przez przypadek na piekne koszmarkowe elewacje w ktorych drewno jest w bialym kolorze lub kostki polaczonej z siding-iem to ja bym bardzo poprosila   :cool:

----------


## iga9

Uff - wszystko przejrzlam  :Wink2:  
Wlasnie projektuje elewacje - ktora zaczna robic w polowie wrzesnia, wiec powoli musze wyceniac materialy.
Niestety podejrzewam, ze jak zwykle bede musial podarowac sobie to co najbardziej mi sie podoba (UWAGA - moze wiecie ile kosztuje m2 tych okladzin z Relief - szczegolnie Cettic, ktory ktos tutaj chcial juz zakupic   :Wink2:  ) na rzecz tego na co bedzie mnie stac.
*variuss* bardzo mi sie podobaja twoje elewacje. Jednak mam obawy co do drewna na elewacji (choc planuje drewniany taras i pomost nad oczkiem wodym  :Wink2:  ). Macie moze jakis informacje w tym temacie? Bo chyba trudno jest pielegnowac drewno na wys. powyzej 2m?  :Roll:   Zalamalam sie tez informacjami na temat odpadania plytek klinkierowych  :cry:   Pewnie te kamienne tez odpadaja co   :Roll:  
Wszystkim dziekuje za djecia kremowych i pomaranczowych elewacji - dzieki wam juz podjelam decyzje - bedzie ciply paskowo-kremowy kolorek   :big grin:

----------


## iga9

A zeby nie bylo, ze z pustymi rekami przychodze wklejam wam (jedyna ja mam na zdjeciach elewacie - zrobione przy okazji poszukiwania wzorow kominow). Jak ciekawostke podam, ze wszystkie te domy to jeden projet - tylko roznie wykoczony  :Wink2:  




P.S. Podczas robienia tych zdjec w jednym z niepokazanych tu domow wychylila sie strsza pani i nie uwierzyla naszym zapenieniom o ich celu oraz pochwalom dla jej klinkirowego komina - zagrozila wezwaniem policji  :ohmy:  
Zuzza - jak ty pstrykasz te fotki!!!  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## parr

> "Koszmarków"  ciąg dalszy  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, jak juz pisałam wczesniej - taki typ domów wymaga odpowiedniego otoczenia:


Piękne domy i osiedla.Holandia?Minimalizm i prostota.Zdecydowana większość domów które pokazujecie to są koszmary.Niestety jako naród jesteśmy architektoniczno-estetycznymi bezguściami.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Niestety jako naród jesteśmy architektoniczno-estetycznymi bezguściami.


Po pierwsze - mów za siebie i nie wkładaj wszystkich do jednego wora. 
Tym gadaniem deprecjonujesz wszystkie polskie style architektoniczne, które wrastały w krajobraz wraz z biegiem lat.

Patriota inaczej?

Po drugie - nie przeklejaj całego postu, ktory cytujesz, gdyż jest to niezgodne z Netykietą.

----------


## Jola_K

*parr* agresywny jestes...
Ilu ludzi tyle stylow, swiat bylby nudny gdyby wszystkim to samo sie podobalo, kazdy ma wlasne poczucie piekna.
Szanujmy sie....

Co do "koszmarkow" ktore cytowales to niestety nie na kazda szerokosc geograficzna jest to architektura.
Zwroc uwage jakie jest otoczenie, osobiscie szybko udusilabym sie w takim miejscu.

----------


## acca5

Ktoś wypił zbyt kwaśną herbatę. Wszystkie domy są ładne, kwestia gustu. Oby włascicielom sie podobał. No może poza starymi gierkowskim domami cyganów i innymi zapuszczonymi klockami z wielkiej płyty.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

to co dla jednych jest koszmarem dla innych moze byc wzorem super architektury.I na odwrót.

Dlatego porponuję nie obrażajmy nawzajem swoich gustów, pokażmy zbiorową klasę  :wink: .

----------


## iga9

> to co dla jednych jest koszmarem dla innych moze byc wzorem super architektury.I na odwrót.
> 
> Dlatego porponuję nie obrażajmy nawzajem swoich gustów, pokażmy zbiorową klasę .


Całkowicie popieram  :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Witam po weekendzie  :Smile: 










I już odpowiadam:

Śliwka - w Pruszczu nie byłam, skąd mam zdjęcie - nie pamiętam  ::-(: 

Variuss - ciekawe te domy - ale ja bym takiego na swoim Polu nie wybudowała  :Smile:  Może w centrum miasta przy ruchliwej ulicy...  Zresztą de gustibus non est disputandum....  Wklejaj więcej - zapraszamy  :Smile: 

Iga -  Fotek pstrykam mało (raczej wynajduję je w Internecie), a jak juz pstrykam to przez okno samochodu, a potem uciekam  :wink:  
Zaciekawiłaś mnie pomysłem podbitki otynkowanej - to mi bardzo chodzi po głowie - ale dobrze  to wyglada przy dachu czterospadowym, kiedy podbitka jest ułozona poziomo - wtedy mozna zrobić piekne gzymsy. W dachu dwuspadowym (takim jak nasze) powstaje problem połączenia podbitki  poziomej z ukośną.  Nie wiem jak to rozwiązać...

Bo niestety zwykle wygląda to jak taki KOSZMAR:


Czyli taki pełny trójkąt przy okapie....  

Można spróbowac przedłużyć poziomy gzyms, o coś takiego:



Bo mi się marzą takie gzymsy:



Ale pewnie skończy się na okapach bez gzymsu i podbitki w poziomie czyli:



Po prostu muszę wybudować kolejny dom z dachem czterospadowym.....

----------


## iga9

A ja che wlasnie zrobic tak jak na twoim ostatnim zdjeciu  :Wink2:   To jedyne udane polaczenie  :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Iga:   To rób szybko tą podbitkę i wklejaj zdjęcia !!!  Baaardzo jestem ciekawa jak to będzie wyglądało!  :Smile:

----------


## iga9

Ja tez - elewacje bedę robic w I połowie września (nie wiem do  kiedy  :Wink2:  ). Na pewno podziele sie wynikiem  :smile:   Chyba, ze nie bezie czym  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> to co dla jednych jest koszmarem dla innych moze byc wzorem super architektury.I na odwrót.
> 
> Dlatego porponuję nie obrażajmy nawzajem swoich gustów, pokażmy zbiorową klasę .
> 
> 
> Całkowicie popieram


I ja też, lecz jest jedno "ale" dla wytłumaczenia mojej wypowiedzi...

Obawiam się, że budując w Polsce *całe osiedla* na wzór tych holenderskich kostek, stracimy tożsamość narodową w kolejnej dziedzinie, tym razem architektonicznej.

Globalizm mierzi mnie okrutnie, a zachwyty nad czymś brzydkim, bo taka jest moda, tym bardziej.

----------


## Mohag

> Globalizm mierzi mnie okrutnie, a zachwyty nad czymś brzydkim, bo taka jest moda, tym bardziej


a mnie naprzyklad mierzi okrutnie, jak ktos decyduje za mnie co jest brzydkie a co ladne   :Wink2:   a moda hmmmm jak jest dla mnie ladna to sie nia zachwycam... chociaz torebki D§G wcale mi sie nie podobaja pomimo ze sa na topie   :Wink2:  i nie pisze tego zlosliwie, tylko tak z przekory, bo tozsamosc narodowa u nas objawia sie w formie stawiania dworko-podobnych domow na powierzchniach ok 1000m2 czy stodolowatych z kolumienkami i tym podobnych. I jak nie przeszkadza mi stodolowate domy na wsiach, tak w miastach wygladaja tragicznie.

Jest tu w topiku gdzies takie piekne zdjecie domu jak "szkola" ze spadzistym dachem na tle betonowych blokowcow, normalnie miod malina   :Wink2:   :Lol: 

ps... i chcialam jeszcze dodac ze tak ogolnie to wcale mnie nie mierzwi jakie kto ma zdanie, tak sobie tylko napisalam   :Wink2:

----------


## Zuzza

Mohag,   Masz na myśli to zdjęcie?:



Muszę przyznać, że przejeżdżałam tam przypadkiem i to połączenie powaliło mnie na kolana.  Aż musiałam zrobić temu zdjęcie....  Ale taka jest nasza Stolyyyyca.....   :wink:

----------


## Mohag

Oj tak to wlasnie to   :cool:   :Lol:   no piknie jest   :Wink2:  

Albo takie




I moga sie proste domy komus nie podobac, ale uwazam ze blokowiska z wielkiej plyty sa tez nasza architektura i nasza tozsamoscia,( bosh pamietam jak moja mam marzyla zeby dostac ze spoldzielni takie mieszkanie   :Wink2: ) ale w tym miejskim miejscu taki plaski jak ponizej komponowal by sie o sto razy lepiej.... a temu co dal pozwolenie na wybudowanie takiego domu w tej okolicy powinni uprawnienia zabrac, bo to On stworzyl z tego domu potworka architektonicznego. 


[/img]

----------


## iga9

Duza w tym wina urzedinkow. Sama widzialam jak w takiej okolicy wydaja WziZt na dom TYLKo z np. dwuspadowym dachem, a wokolo bloki  :Wink2:   I co wtedy robic - budujesz  :Wink2:

----------


## Jola_K

Kopalnia pomyslow...   :big grin:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

trafnie zauważone - trzeba sie czasami wkomponować w otoczenie.
Warto więc się dobrze patrzec co koło nas stoi.... :wink: 

najgorsza jest dysharmonia

----------


## Sloneczko

> najgorsza jest dysharmonia


Otóż to  :smile: 

Pisząc o "koszmarkach" budowanych na "Wzgórzu Parkowym" zaznaczyłam, jak bardzo nie pasują do tamtejszego krajobrazu z zespołem pałacowym i parkiem. Tak, czy nie?

Zgadzam się z przedmówcami, że napuszony i wypasiony pseudo dwór pasuje jak pięść do nosa, do sąsiedztwa betonowych bloków.
I powiem więcej: jest koszmarny jeszcze bardziej  :big grin:

----------


## variuss

I takj to dotarliśmy do sedna sprawy - czyli jak wpisac nasz wymarzony dom w otoczenie, tak aby wyglądał jak architektoniczna perełka, a nie strup na d...

Zauważcie moi drodzy i moje drogie, że każdy z tych domów powstał wg jakiegoś, projektu, zapewne gotowego, który to pięknie wyglądał na obrazku w katalogu, a wybudowany w takiej, a nie innej okolicy - po prostu: dziwi?, straszy?, zastanawia?.... 
Odczucia sa różne, tak jak rózne są gusta, ale każdy widzi, że coś tu jednak nie gra...

Biura, w których kupujecie projekty tak właściwie to mają was gdzieś i nie obchodzi ich,* czy wasz projekt pasuje do otoczenia, ale także do wielkości działki* ( nie mowie tu o wymiarach minimalnych narzuconych przez prawo budowlane, tylko o takich wymiarach działki, które sprawią, że dom będzie się poprostu dobrze prezentował)

Projekty kupuje się jak w supermarketach - prosto z półki, bez doradcy
*= architekta !!!!
*
I niestety, tak to pózniej wygląda ......... jak widac na załaczonych powyżej obrazkach - dworek wśród bloków!

ŻENADA

----------


## Mohag

> Pisząc o "koszmarkach" budowanych na "Wzgórzu Parkowym" zaznaczyłam, jak bardzo nie pasują do tamtejszego krajobrazu z zespołem pałacowym i parkiem


I tak i nie   :Wink2:   Osiedle oddalone jest od tego zespolu parkowego i moze sie okazac ze idac przez to w miare nowoczesne osiedle, przechodzac przez park napotkamy sie na taka perelke jak dworek ktory wyloni sie jak z bajki... tak jako kontrast do prostego i nowoczesnego.
Jeszcze nie wiemy jak to bedzie na zywo wygladac i jakie zamierzenie mial architekt.

Dwie ulice dalej odemnie, stoja kolo siebie dwa domy... piekne domy, piekne w swojej formie i piekne w swojej odmiennosci. Jeden jest utrzymany w klimacie francuskiej Villi, ogrodzenie z kamienia, drugi wrecz przeciwnie, jest prosty z jednospadowym dachem, metalem i drewnem. I pomimo ze sa tak rozne, wygladaja razem fantastycznie, wlasnie ta roznica wygladow az zapiera dech....

Moim zdaniem jest obojetne czy dom jest dwu, cztero czy w ogole nie spadowy... dom jest ladny jak pasuje do otoczenia, pasuje do dzialki itp I nawet jesli jest udziwniony bo ktos tak lubi a otoczenie tz zagospodarowanie dzialki jest harmonijne czyli nie razi, jest jak dla mnie jak najbardziej okejos.

A chociaz jest troche urozmaicenia, bo nie oszukujmy sie nasze obecne "wiejskie osiedla" wygladaja identycznie jak te holonderskie... wszystkie domy prawie takie same hihi tylko u nich sa proste i oni zostawiaja ta prostote w detalach, a u nas z dwu-spadowymi dachami, ktore sa tylko w detalach zmienione zeby chociaz troche bylo inaczej niz inny   :Wink2:

----------


## Mohag

To sa te dwa domki o ktorych mowilam wyzej...





A tu sliczna ciekawostka jak mozna sie wkomponowac w otoczenie...

Stary dom:



Nowy dom:



I razem:

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

a może macie domy z zielonymi dachami ? inetersuje mnie szczególnie kolor (ciemnozielony, zgniła zieleń)
zastanawiam się jakie okna i elewacja będš grały z takim dachem

----------


## Sloneczko

Tutaj masz kolornik: http://www.lipinscy.pl/color_change....age=1&id=55248

Domek wybrałam przypadkowo, bo akurat do tego kolornik jest dodany  :smile:

----------


## Kuna

Moi drodzy elewacje jakie przedstawiliście na tym forum sa super . Myslałem nad tym problemem aż mało mi się ,,procesor" nie przegrzał . Tak się zapętliłem , że zrozumiałem - musi się za to wziąść fachowiec . Zleciłem projekt elewacji dla plastyka - architekta . Po obejżeniu budynku i rozmowie staneło na 1000 zl za projekt . Napiszcie co o tym myślicie .

----------


## Kuna



----------


## Kuna

Moi drodzy elewacje jakie przedstawiliście na tym forum sa super . Myslałem nad tym problemem aż mało mi się ,,procesor" nie przegrzał . Tak się zapętliłem , że zrozumiałem - musi się za to wziąść fachowiec . Zleciłem projekt elewacji dla plastyka - architekta . Po obejżeniu budynku i rozmowie staneło na 1000 zl za projekt . Napiszcie co o tym myślicie .

----------


## delor

czyżby liczba odpowiedzi -666 -  spowodowała diabelskie zniknięcie tego wątku??  :ohmy:

----------


## jea

Witam wszystkich stałych bywalców jestem nowy i proponowałbym przedstawianie również fotek ogrodzeń frontowach. Interesują mnie zwłaszcza konstrukcje drewniane w połączeniu z słupkami klinkierowymi. Uważam, że bardzo ważne jest właściwe połączenie ogrodzenia i elewacji. Może pani Zuzza miałaby coś w swojej kolekcji?   :smile:  Pozdrowienia

----------


## Asiula7771

> Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> najgorsza jest dysharmonia
> 
> 
> Otóż to 
> 
> Pisząc o "koszmarkach" budowanych na "Wzgórzu Parkowym" zaznaczyłam, jak bardzo nie pasują do tamtejszego krajobrazu z zespołem pałacowym i parkiem. Tak, czy nie?
> 
> ...



Słoneczko zgadzam się z Toba w 100 %, że na takich holenderskich osiedlach można by sie udusić.
Oczywiście czy zamknięte,nowoczesne bryły czy dworki ziemiańskie wśród drzew - to kwestia gustu ale chyba wszyscy zapomnieli skąd się wziął ten polski gust.
Otóż przede wszystkim z faktu, ze Polaków nie ma na szczęście tak wielu jak Holendrów.
Polska jest krajem większym od Holandii a ludzi tu 5 razy mniej. Nie dziwota więc, że oni tak się zabudowują bo inaczej by się nie pomieścili.
Staram się być tolerancyjna i generalnie nowoczesne szklane domy mi nie przeszkadzają, mierzi mnie jednak całkowity brak poczucia estetyki u ludzi, którzy budują takie osiedla własnie w poblizu pałacy czy dworów albo w sąsiedztwie domów o tradycyjnej architekturze z wielospadowymi, pokrytymi dachówką dachami.
Tak samo paskudnie wygląda taki domek przy osiedlu blokowisk.
Domy powinny być róznorodne ale nie mogą nawzajem się oszpecać!
Generalnie w miastach jest duzo nowoczesnej architektury (poza starówkami) i niech sobie tam te nowoczesne osiedla powstaja.
Jednak do gór, lasów i jeior pasuje tradycyjny domek - taka mamy kulturę taką mamu tradycję i to nie powinno się zmieniać.
A co do rzekomych "polskich guści" szlag mnie trafia jak widze takie antypolskie wypowiedzi - niejeden Holender czy tym bardziej Amerykanin chciałby mieć taką tradycję i kulturę jak Polska  - to co u nas zdecydowanie szwankuje to nie architektura a duma narodowa własnie.
Na pocieszenie powiem, że choć nie jestem zwolenniczką napuszonych rezydencji - widziałam całą Skandynawię -i te ich nawet najbogatsze domy nawet koło polskich nie leżały - bo po prostu brak im pomysłowości i poczucia estetyki, która my na szczescie mamy - i wyrażam tu zdanie Szwedów i Norwegów a nie swoje bo zaraz bedzie, że znów kogoś obrażam bo najlepiej jest jak sami siebie obrażamy.

pozdrawiam
asia

----------


## Xena z Xsary

mam całkowicie odmienne zdanie co do Skandynawii

 co do pomysłowości to czy miałaś na mysli ilość balkoników, lukarn i trelek? tego faktycznie u nich brak

----------


## Asiula7771

Miałam na myśli brązowo biale domy - wszystkie takie same lub bardzo podobne.
Ilośc ozdobników nie musi świadczyć o pomysłowości - raczej o złym guście.
To co widziałam np w Szwecji interesującego najczęsciej pochodziło z Polski np piękne obrusy łowickie.

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik



----------


## Xena z Xsary

a gdzie są obrusy?  :wink:

----------


## BK

> a może macie domy z zielonymi dachami ? inetersuje mnie szczególnie kolor (ciemnozielony, zgniła zieleń)
> zastanawiam się jakie okna i elewacja będš grały z takim dachem


do takiego dachu będą cudnie wyglądały drewniane okna w złocistym (jasnym) kolorze, elewacja z ciemnobrązowej cegły klienkierowej.

----------


## BK

Co do dyskusji o stylach - najbardziej popularne w naszym kraju domki o krzykliwych kolorach elewacji, z obrzydliwymi dachami z lukarnami i wieżyczkami, kolumnami, okropnymi kutymi ogrodzeniami z różyczkami czy w motylki są na pewno dużo straszniejsze niż "koszmarki". Koszmarki tutaj pokazywane są proste i piękne. Można tak zaprojektować dom, żeby pasował do każdego otoczenia i jednocześnie był prosty i elegancki.
Bardzo chciałam mieć dom z płaskim dachem i betonowo drewnianą elewacją ale niestety nie mam warunków zabudowy które mi na to pozwalają.

----------


## Mohag

> A co do rzekomych "polskich guści" szlag mnie trafia jak widze takie antypolskie wypowiedzi - niejeden Holender czy tym bardziej Amerykanin chciałby mieć taką tradycję i kulturę jak Polska - to co u nas zdecydowanie szwankuje to nie architektura a duma narodowa własnie.


a mnie trafia co pisalam juz wyzej, jak do wszystkiego dorabia sie "ideologie"   :Wink2:  

nie jestem tradycjonalista, nie lubie luzyckich obrusow i goralskiej muzyki   :Roll:   wolno mi   :cool:   tak samo jak wisi mi jak kilo kitu na agrawce co Holender czy Amerykanin powie o moim guscie.... bo w tym topiku nie chodzi o Lazienki, Wawel, tylko o domki ... zwykle domki, bez wielkiego wzlotu patryjotycznego.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

problem polega na tym, że chyba każdy słyszy te opinie, które chce usłyszeć... bo ja od Skandynawów nigdy nie usłyszałam , iż ich architektura jest beznadziejna i nudna, za to jeżdząc z nimi po Polsce usłyszałam bardzo zrównoważone " no taaaaak, da się zauważyc dużo różnych domów, to prawda........" 
i niestety podzielam opinię, że "różnorodne" w wydaniu polskim nie oznacza piękne.
Gdybym miała pokazać w Polsce miejsce ktore mi sie podoba pod względem urbanistycznym to chyba by to była piękna i czysta wieś opolska......jest ona jednak bardzo harmonijna własnie przez to, że jest prosta, w jednym stylu, czysta i zadbana.....

----------


## Mohag

*Xena* bo tu wlasciwie nie chodzi o plaskie, skosne itp tylko wlasnie o ta harmonie, umiar i to co sie znajduje ogolnie w okolo domu. Ale nie musi byc to identyczne jak na calej ulicy, moze byc calkiem inne. I uwazam ze pieknie zrobiony domek z dwospadowym dachem z peralgoniami w oknach i malwami przed domem moze bardzo ladnie komponowac sie ze stojacym obok prostym domem z jednospadowym dachem.... tylko kazdy z osobna musi miec rece i nogi   :Wink2:  Bo uwazam ze ludzie powinni miec prawo wyboru swoich marzen, wyobrazen itp

Na jednej ulicy stoi pare domow...



nastepny jest taki



nastepny narozny konczy uliczke stoi w poprzek, nastepny jest identyczny... oba sa polaczone dobudowka w calkiem nowoczesnym stylu



tak wyglada to z przodu, jeden jest juz wyremontowany



drugi sie dopiero robi



po przeciwnej stronie stoi dom wielorodzinny 



a przy koncu calkiem cos innego..



I chociaz kazdy dom jest inny i utrzymany w swoim stylu, to nic tu nie przeszkadza, nic nie zakloca harmoni.... poprostu czlowiek idzie i przechodzi z jednego ladnego do drugiego, obojetnie w jakim stylu mieszkajacy sobie go wymyslil i obojetnie jaki jemu sie marzyl   :Lol:

----------


## Asiula7771

> A co do rzekomych "polskich guści" szlag mnie trafia jak widze takie antypolskie wypowiedzi - niejeden Holender czy tym bardziej Amerykanin chciałby mieć taką tradycję i kulturę jak Polska - to co u nas zdecydowanie szwankuje to nie architektura a duma narodowa własnie.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a mnie trafia co pisalam juz wyzej, jak do wszystkiego dorabia sie "ideologie"   
> 
> nie jestem tradycjonalista, nie lubie luzyckich obrusow i goralskiej muzyki    wolno mi    tak samo jak wisi mi jak kilo kitu na agrawce co Holender czy Amerykanin powie o moim guscie.... bo w tym topiku nie chodzi o Lazienki, Wawel, tylko o domki ... zwykle domki, bez wielkiego wzlotu patryjotycznego.




Nie dorabiam ideologi tylko wyrażam opinię w sprawie w której mam inna i tez trochę widziałam.
Na tym forum najważniejsze sa domy i tak jak mówiłam nie to ładne co ładne tylko co się komu podoba a najważniejsze jest umiejętne połączenie stylu domu z otoczeniem i nie potrzeba do tego żadnych wzlotów patriotycznych ale bez takich "wzlotów" po co się w Polsce budować jak można np w Niemczech...
Nie rozumiem wogóle takiego podejścia - jeżdziłam wiele razy za granicę i w każdej chwili mogłabym tam zamieszkać ale jestem Polką i nie mam powodu się tego wstydzić a jak ktoś ma z tym problem - granice od wielu lat otwarte....

pozdrawiam
asia

----------


## Mohag

*Asiula* sorry ale jakiego podejscia nie rozumiesz ? ze bedac Polakiem i mieszkajac w Polsce mozna nie lubiec luzyckich obrusow ? i Twoim zdaniem z tego powodu trzeba sie wyprowadzic np na Toskane bo tamte serwetki bardziej mi odpowiadaja (to byly taka przenosnia apropo domow) ?   :Wink2:  

Nie przesadzajmy, kultura dopiero wteczas jest w stanie sie rozwijac jak jest naplyw innego, nowego, swierzego. I pielegnujac nasza tradycje mozna przyjmowac to nowe, ale nic sie nie bedzie ruszac do przodu i rozwijac jak bedziemy przyjmowac nasze jako jedyne dobre, sluszne, piekne... obojetnie jakie ono jest, tylko z zalozenia ze jest nasze   :Wink2:

----------


## Asiula7771

> *Asiula* sorry ale jakiego podejscia nie rozumiesz ? ze bedac Polakiem i mieszkajac w Polsce mozna nie lubiec luzyckich obrusow ? i Twoim zdaniem z tego powodu trzeba sie wyprowadzic np na Toskane bo tamte serwetki bardziej mi odpowiadaja (to byly taka przenosnia apropo domow) ?   
> 
> Nie przesadzajmy, kultura dopiero wteczas jest w stanie sie rozwijac jak jest naplyw innego, nowego, swierzego. I pielegnujac nasza tradycje mozna przyjmowac to nowe, ale nic sie nie bedzie ruszac do przodu i rozwijac jak bedziemy przyjmowac nasze jako jedyne dobre, sluszne, piekne... obojetnie jakie ono jest, tylko z zalozenia ze jest nasze



Chyba to za duże uproszczenie z tymi serwetkami.
Mam nadzieję, że to tylko uszczypliwość a nie braki w inteligencji.
Nie rozumiem takiego podejścia - fakt, że chwalę niektóre elementy polskiego budownictwa czy wogóle dużo polskich rzeczy nie znaczy że krytykuje i nie przyjmuję tego z zagranicy co przyjąc warto.
Mam tez nadzieję, że mogę skrytykować to zagraniczne co mi się nie podoba np skandynawskie czy holenderskie budownictwo.
Co do holandii to w odróżnieniu od Skandynawów Holendrzy maja podonie jak ja zamiłowanie do rozmaitych gadżecików i widac to np w ośrodku wypoczynkowym Gąsawka w woj kujawsko - pomorskim, który jest prowadzony przez dwóch Holendrów.
Chłopaki mają tam masę drewnianych domków a karczmę ozdabiają rózne fajne choć nie zawsze pasujące elementy np znaki drogowe :smile: 
Ale jest to zabawne i w jakiś sposób oryginalne a nawet urocze.
Co do Polski -nie lubię domków z wieżyczkami - cygańskich ale uwielbiam cudne polskie dwory pałace i zamki - nie ma takich w skandynawii.
Gościłam kiedys w takim dworze u jendego szwedzkiego ministra ale było tam w porównaniu z tradycyjnymi polskimi dworkami po prostu ubogo.
Domek z zewnątrz antyczny a wsrodku meble rodem z ikei.
Zreszta jak na razie "wzbogacamy" nasza kulture o to co najgorsze czyli mc donaldy i fast foody.
W budownictwie poza bardzo nowoczesnymi budowlami biurowymi - nie zauważyłam takich pozytywnych naleciałości z zachodu.

----------


## Mohag

> Mam nadzieję, że to tylko uszczypliwość a nie braki w inteligencji.


a to juz bylo niegrzeczne   :Roll:   i jak *dyskusja* do tej pory zapowiadala sie ciekawie, bo bardzo lubie wymienic spostrzezenia i ciekawi mnie punkt widzenia innych... tak nie lubie w necie "goralskiej muzyki" czyli tz czepiania sie  zamiast argumentow ... dla mnie pass ....

----------


## Annja

Witam wszystkich.
Bardzo fajny wątek, w końcu w jednym miejscu sporo ładnych zdjęć i można coś podpatrzyć. Ja jeszcze nie mam koncepcji na kolorystykę mojego domku, nie mam nawet projektu   :big grin:   ale zakup nastąpi jeszcze w tym miesiącu. Bardzo podobały mi się propozyje Zuzzy - dachy łososiowe, biała stolarka i kremowe tynki ale w zasadzie wszystkie domy w tej kolorystyce pokazane przez Zuzze były w stylu pałacowo - dworkowym z wielkimi wielospadowymi dachami. Nie wiem czy takie zestawienie będzie równie ładnie wyglądało na dachu dwuspadowym i w domu raczej prostym bez wielu "bajerów". My bierzemy pod uwagę kilka projektów- APS 96 Archi projektu, Szmaragd i Granat z pracowni Krajobrazy i LMP 128 Lipińskich. Jeżeli zaglądasz Zuzza jeszcze do tego wątku to może coś poradzisz. Może masz jakieś zdjęcia skromniejszych domków w tej kolorystyce? Będę wdzięczna też oczywiście za konstruktywne uwagi innych osób.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Asiula7771

> Mam nadzieję, że to tylko uszczypliwość a nie braki w inteligencji.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a to juz bylo niegrzeczne    i jak *dyskusja* do tej pory zapowiadala sie ciekawie, bo bardzo lubie wymienic spostrzezenia i ciekawi mnie punkt widzenia innych... tak nie lubie w necie "goralskiej muzyki" czyli tz czepiania sie  zamiast argumentow ... dla mnie pass ....


Przepraszam Cię bardzo taki już mam charakter - może dlatego lubię górali.
Poza tym to był odzew za sprowadzenie poważnej dyskusji do serwetek.
Odebrałam to też jak złośliwość :smile: 
Nie gniewaj się proszę :smile: 
Tak naprawdę jestem dość normalna i można ze mną ciekawie i kulturalnie dyskutować prawie na każdy temat.
No właśnie - prawie.
Akurat ten wątek polski mocno mi ostatni dopiekł - z wykształcenia jestem politologiem i musiałam ostatnio ostro podyskutować z kolegami po fachu na takie właśnie tematy.
Generalnie padł z ich ust zarzut" ty patriotko!!" - rozumiesz - zabrzmiało to jak obelga a przecież to pozytywna cecha. Prawda?
Dlatego gdy ten wątek tu wypłynął zareagowałam za ostro.
Jeszcze raz Cię przepraszam.

pozdrawiam
Asia

----------


## magalena

Przepraszam, ze przerwę tak bogacie rozwijającą się dyskusję i *POPROSZĘ O POMOC W TEMACIE PODBITKI*!!!! :Lol:  
CO JEST NAJTAŃSZĄ WERSJĄ WYKOŃCZENIA DACHU? CO JEST NAJPROSTRZĄ WERSJĄ?

KTO OSTATNIO ROBIŁ PODBITKĘ (LUB NADBITKĘ) W OKOLICACH POZNANIA I ILE TO GO WYNIOSŁO (ROBOCIZNA I MATERIAŁ).

z GÓRY DZIĘKUJĘ ZA POMOC
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## variuss

Do *Annja*  na temat: dachy łososiowe, biała stolarka i kremowe tynki 

Co to znaczy dachy łososiowe ? To te z dachowką nie-barwioną w klasycznym czerwono-rudym kolorze? 
Jeżeli tak, to takie zestawienie bedzie bardzo ładne, a szczególnie jak wykończysz elementy elewacji -np. cokół, parapety klinkierówką w takim wlaśnie klasycznym rudym kolorze.

Warto w ten sposób nawiązać troche do tradycyjnej architektury (skoro jesteś z opolszczyzny  :smile:  - gdzie króluje czerwona cegla na elewacji, a proste domki z ceglasto-rudym dachem to przeciez piękna wizytówka dolnośląskich wsi.

----------


## variuss

*Dla milośników dworow i dworków:*

Pytanie za sto punktów: Co różni te piekne budynki od ich współczesnych - miernych naśladowców?

----------


## Zuzza

Dachy łososiowe to raczej miedziana angoba  :wink:    Przynajmniej tak to sobie nazwałam jak jeszcze nie znałam kolorów dachówek  :wink:

----------


## variuss

I dla rownowagi w przyrodzie- *trochę koszmarkowatych inspiracji*

Czerwone drewno na elewacji
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...EFH_Sander.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...2247_klein.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...3686_klein.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...g_EFH_Cold.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...roon_klein.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima..._for_anita.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ild1_klein.jpg

Drewno + tynk 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...n_EFH_Lenk.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...0238_klein.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...0236_klein.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...EFH_Clobes.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...H_Blumrich.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...reberspurg.jpg 

klinkier    +drewno 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...lkwitz_1.1.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima..._2.1_klein.jpg

czerwień +drewno
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...r_klein_01.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...830a_klein.JPG
błękit + drewno
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...n_sw_klein.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...sost_klein.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...007C_klein.jpg
 stare drewno 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...d_go_klein.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...1831_klein.JPG


czerwony klinkier
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...n_klein_02.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...foto_klein.jpg

Jasne drewno + zielone okna 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...0066_klein.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...0064_klein.JPG


biała elewacja  + stolarka grafitowa 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...tos/luther.jpg

drewno i szary tynk 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...st_2_klein.JPG

biały tynki i szare drewno 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...otos/EH_01.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...otos/EH_04.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...otos/EH_02.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...otos/EH_05.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...horn_klein.JPG
granatowe drewno i czerwony dach 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...EFH_Grampp.jpg
drewno naturalne i czerwony dach 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ild1_klein.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...EFH_Jacoby.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...peaf_klein.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...horn_klein.JPG

i czerwone akcenty na elewacji:
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Koehn_1.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Koehn_2.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Koehn_3.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Koehn_4.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Koehn_5.jpg

ciemnobrązowe drewno 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...sade_klein.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...de-1_klein.jpg 
zołty,pomaranczowy i drewno
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...FH_proArck.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima..._Einberger.jpg 

dwa kolory  - tynk
szarości 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...rich_klein.jpg
pomarańcze
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...n_EFH_Binz.jpg 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ler2_klein.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ller_klein.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...er_1_klein.jpg 
szarość, biel i czerwień:
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...bennedik2_.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...bennedik1_.JPG 

czerwien i szarości
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Kranz_1.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Kranz_2.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Kranz_3.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Kranz_4.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Kranz_5.jpg 


Naturalne drewno w zestawieniu z   odcieniami szarości 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...Hirschberg.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...d_klein0-1.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...d_klein1-2.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...d_klein3-2.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...d_klein4-1.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima..._002_klein.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...oegglingen.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...amma_klein.jpg

drewno i ciemny błękit
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...Wiedmann_3.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...Wiedmann_2.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...Wiedmann_1.jpg
i nie tylko błękit 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...d_klein0-2.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ild_klein7.JPG
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ild_klein6.JPG

drewnaina elewacja z zółtymi akcentami 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Bauer_3.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Bauer_1.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...os/Bauer_2.jpg 


Drewniana parterówka z drewnianym tarasem 
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ann_02_450.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ann_04_250.jpg
http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/ima...ann_01_450.jpg

----------


## Sloneczko

*Variuss*, ja Cię bardzo przepraszam: nie umiesz, czy nie chcesz wklejać zdjęć?
Myślisz że łatwo tak klikać w każdego linka?  :wink:

----------


## Asiula7771

[quote="variuss"]*Dla milośników dworow i dworków:*

Pytanie za sto punktów: Co różni te piekne budynki od ich współczesnych - miernych naśladowców?

Przede wszystkim brak autentyczności a czesto gruba przesada.
Te dworki wbrew pozorom sąs kromne a przez to z klasą i w dobrym guście czego niestety nie mozna powiedziec o dzisiejszych podróbkach dworków.
pzdr
Asia

----------


## Annja

Pisząc "łososiowe" dachy powieliłam poprostu "nomenklaturę", którą na samym początku tego wątku przyjęła Zuzza. Ja przez to rozumiem taki dach w kolorze najjaśniejszym z możliwych pomarańczowym. Mam tylko wątpliwości czy nieduży dom ( ok. 140m. ) z dwuspadowym dachem będzie się równie ładnie prezentował w takim zestawieniu jak duża rezydencja z dachem wielopłaszczyznowym a w zasadzie tylko takie domy widziałam na zdjęciach w takiej kolorystyce. Większość domów z takim dachem jak nasz widziałam z dachem w kolorze grafitowym albo brązowym a elewacje do tego w różnych odcieniach żóltego a ja nie lubię żółtych domów.

----------


## Sloneczko

Dlaczego nikt nie wspomina o tym, że spadziste dachy są w Polsce niemal koniecznością ze względu na śnieg?   :ohmy:

----------


## JoShi

> Dlaczego nikt nie wspomina o tym, że spadziste dachy są w Polsce niemal koniecznością ze względu na śnieg?


Moze dlatego, ze spadziste dachy nie sa trendi, albo sa za bardzo polskie, Albo za bardzo dworkowate.

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Moze sie komus podobac architektura holenderska , skandynawska ... moze sie nie podobac. Kazdy kraj , region powinien sie jakos wyrozniac.
Nie ma powodow aby kopiowac wiernie w Polsce wzory z zachodu.
Inspirowac powinnismy sie jedynie tamtejsza organizacja przestrzeni publicznej i harmonia kompozycji urbanistycznych. Tego niestety w naszych miastach , wsiach i osiedlach brakuje. Mam nadzieje , ze z czasem do tego dojrzejemy i przestanie krolowac u nas wszechogarniajacy indywidualizm.

A wiekszosc zachodnich nacji niech sie inspiruje solidnoscia naszych domow. Taki saknadynawski "szkielet" to niczym szopa przy typowym polskim "dworku" i nie jest to kwestia gustu tylko faktow.

----------

Ja Skandynawom (i nie tylko) zazdroszczę dwóch rzeczy - tego, ze osiedla powstają według jakiegos planu, z infrastrukturą i mają zadbaną przestrzeń publiczną... U nas często do "super dwora" dojeżdza się rozjeżdżoną gruntówką, jesienia w błocie, o boiskach i terenach spacerowych tylko pomarzyć - to co za płotem niech zdechnie, nawet śmieci można wyrzucić 3 m dalej   :Evil:  . To mnie irytuje dużo bardziej niż różnorodność stylistyczna...
Moja elewacja już prawie kompletna - kończy się kostka, później tylko cokół i barierka  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

Nie wiem jak jest gdzie indziej niż w naszym rejonie, ale powinno być tak samo, tzn. budowanie zgodnie z warunkami narzuconymi przez gminy.

My mamy powiedziane: dom najwyżej 16x9,5 m, dach musi być dwuspadowy (i dobrze, bo nie chciałam kopertowego, ani... płaskiego, a jakże  :big grin: ) i to pod kątem 38 - 45 st. I nie ma odstępstw, bo jest to teren parku krajobrazowego.

I tak wymyśliłam, że dom będzie z werandą, w której umieszczę schody, by uzyskać więcej miejsca wewnątrz, a weranda nie liczy się do tych 9,5 m szerokości  :smile:

----------


## variuss

> Variuss, ja Cię bardzo przepraszam: nie umiesz, czy nie chcesz wklejać zdjęć? 
> Myślisz że łatwo tak klikać w każdego linka?




Te zdjęcia nie chcą się wklejać niestety, nie wiem czemu. 
Jeżeli potrafisz je wkleic to będę wdzięczna za pomoc.




> Pytanie za sto punktów: Co różni te piekne budynki od ich współczesnych - miernych naśladowców? 
> 
> Przede wszystkim brak autentyczności a czesto gruba przesada.


*Asiula7771*  - BINGO
Do tego jeszcze odpowiednie otoczenie - dworki zawsze były otoczone sadem lub pieknym parkiem.
To, co się obecnie buduje, na działkach 5arów, 4 metry od sąsiada z kazdej strony, to niestety wygląda jak ponura kpina z tradycji polskiego dworu.

----------


## Sloneczko

Faktycznie, dziwne   :ohmy:  

W takim razie zwracam honor   :oops:   :smile: 

Można by jeszcze pobawić się tak: 

 , ale to za dużo roboty jak dla mnie  :wink:

----------


## Asiula7771

> Variuss, ja Cię bardzo przepraszam: nie umiesz, czy nie chcesz wklejać zdjęć? 
> Myślisz że łatwo tak klikać w każdego linka?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> Te zdjęcia nie chcą się wklejać niestety, nie wiem czemu. 
> Jeżeli potrafisz je wkleic to będę wdzięczna za pomoc.
> ...

----------


## Zuzza

Variuss - dzięki za te nowoczesne inspiracje (ja takie omijam - to nie mój styl) - będzie zachowana równowaga w przyrodzie  :Smile: 



To może pochwalę się MOJĄ WŁASNĄ ELEWACJĄ  :wink:   Właściwie to tylko dach - ale coś już widać  :wink: 




Taka zwykła stodoła  :Smile:

----------


## Asiula7771

> Variuss - dzięki za te nowoczesne inspiracje (ja takie omijam - to nie mój styl) - będzie zachowana równowaga w przyrodzie 
> 
> 
> 
> To może pochwalę się MOJĄ WŁASNĄ ELEWACJĄ   Właściwie to tylko dach - ale coś już widać 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taka zwykła stodoła


Ach chciałabym żeby moja stodoła już była zadaszona i tak wyglądała...
A tu stropu jeszcze brak.
Zaczynam żałoważ, że nie wybrałam prostrzego projektu..

----------


## Sloneczko

A moja "Stodoła" wciąż na deskach projektantów  :sad:

----------


## variuss

Pomysł na niedrogą i ciekawą elewację dla domku- stodoły  :big grin: 
Może się przyda komuś.





W tym ostatnim mieszka moja siostra!

----------


## efilo

A mnie się spodobała taka:

----------


## malmuc

Variuss Dzieki!!!

moja koncepcja klinkier + drewno nie jest taka z księżyca wzięta jak wszyscy wokół mnie uważają. Mnóstwo ludzi odradza nam drewno, ale to tak cudnie wygląda.
Oj miło się oglądało.
Moja stodoła będzie miała właśnie taką elewację

----------


## dzióbek

> Taka zwykła stodoła


Stodoły są najlepsze  :big tongue:   :big tongue:  , a co to za dachóweczka bo chyba mam podobną - koramic??? Jaki kolor planujecie elewacji bo ja mam kręćka i juz sama nie wiem  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Zuzza

Dzióbku - moja dachówka to Ruppceramika Miedziana angoba.

Kolor elewacji to jeszcze wielka niewiadoma - coś miedzy białym a kością słoniową pewnie....

----------


## Zonzi

*Variuss*  Dzieki wielkie !!!! 

*Zuzza* Podobaja mi sie proporcje dachu do scian. Niose Twoje zdjecie do naszego architekta, ktory nie potrafi/nie chce poradzic sobie z nasza bryla.   :Evil:  

Z dotychczasowych propozycji wychodzi mu rozklapciany nalesnik albo elewator zbozowy zamiast proporcjonalnej klasycznej bryly.   :Confused:  

Nasz archi ma pomysl na polozenie na czesci elewacji klinkieru do wysokosci okien. Z tego co mi sie wydaje jesli damy cegle to trzeba bedzie to przykryc obrobka blacharska co bedzie wygladalo koszmarnie. Jesli plytki klinkierowe to trzeba dac 2 X tyle kotew stalowych na ocieplenie a planuje ocieplenie styropianem bez kotew. ???

Nie znalazlem klinkieru polozonego tylko na czesci elewacji jest zazwyczaj projektowana albo do dachu albo podmurowka. 

Poprosze tez o zdjecia przedluzanych polaci dachowych, szczegolnie od spodu bez podbitki tylko z wiezba. mam wrazenie ze to jest taka wielka dziura i sama wiezba nie da temu lekkosci   :ohmy:   Koncepcja zaklada polaczenie wysunietego dachu z pergola. dach ma byc wysuniety na 2 m od elewacji, krawedz dachu schodzi na 3 m wysokosc do murlaty ok 4,7 m

Ma ktos moze jakies przykladowe zdjecia ??? 

Zdesperowany Zonzi 
_co nie chce dworku bo nie ma hektaru parku i nie chce kostki bo buduje sie na wsi a chce sie dopasowac do otoczenia._ _Czy ktos ma namiary na psychiatre od budowlanki ????_

----------


## variuss

Dobieranie kolorystyki elewacji - programik

Należy kliknąć na wybrany domek i juz mozna się bawić w architekta-plastyka  :big grin: 
http://www.crh-klinkier.pl/dom_modelowy.php

----------


## Agawa*

Zuzza mam gorącą prośbę: co myślisz o takim zestawieniu?:
dachówka Ruppceramika czerwień ceglana angobowana, kominy i słupy (tarasowy i przy wejściu) klinkier w kolorze pomerani - jest to kolor ciemniejszy od dachówki, bardziej czerwony niż pomarańczowy, okna złoty dąb.A elewacja -    :Confused:   myślę o czymś bardzo jasnym.
Może masz fotki czegoś podobnego? No i koniecznie napisz czy podoba Ci się takie zestawienie.   :Wink2:

----------


## Amor

Ja dorzucam parę elewacji z akcentem kamiennym. Nie wszystkie w moim guście, ale może ktoś coś dla siebie znajdzie.



















































Pzdr
Amor

----------


## Amor

Pzdr
Amor

----------


## jea

Witam   :big grin:  
Jestem nowy nier znam się na internecie, ale Amor zdięcie 1,6,23, to jest to czego szukam. Chciałbym w tej tonacji zrobić dół i okna. Pozdrowienia dla innych inaczej  :cool:

----------


## dzióbek

> Dzióbku - moja dachówka to Ruppceramika Miedziana angoba.
> 
> Kolor elewacji to jeszcze wielka niewiadoma - coś miedzy białym a kością słoniową pewnie....


a myślalam, że koramic angoba szlachetna  :oops:  też chcialam ruppa ale w moim rejonie kiepsko działa i przedstawiciel nie wykazął zainteresowania to jego strata. Ja myslę coś o beżu jasnym lub cos w tym stylu, właśnie wymurowali mi na ganku 2 słupki z cegły klinkierowej kosmo i trzeba będzie do nich dopasować kolorek  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Asiula7771

> Pzdr
> Amor


Amor bardzo serdecznie Ci dziękuję za te kamienne inspiracje.
Ja buduje projekt z www.dobredomy.pl/idylla II on ma takie kamienne elementy ale ja chcę położyć kamień na całość.
To się może podobac albo nie ale dla mnie mysliwski domek to spełnenie estetycznych marzeń.
pozdrawiam
Asia

----------


## MONIKA33

> A czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma u siebie lub planuje zrobic elewację klinkierowa? 
> Ciekawe dlaczego jest to u nas tak mało popularne? podobno jest to droższe od zwykłej elewacji o około 4%, to chyba niezbyt dużo w porównaniu z efektem.


właśnie myślę o elewacji klinkierowej - nie wiem skąd te 4% bo znajomy ostatnie robił ogrodzenie i podał cenę z a1 szt cegły: 2 zł = 2 zł robocizna= 4 zł za szt!!! - myślę ż eto jest jednak impreza dla " dość zamożnych" bo w moim przypadku ponad 100 tys zł kosztowałaby elewacja   :Evil:

----------


## variuss

*Kostka pięknie dopasowana do kolorystyki elewacji*
Chociaż domek kompletnie nie w moim guscie, wklejam co by nie było, że same potwory tu promuję   :Wink2:

----------


## variuss

> właśnie myślę o elewacji klinkierowej - nie wiem skąd te 4% bo znajomy ostatnie robił ogrodzenie i podał cenę z a1 szt cegły: 2 zł = 2 zł robocizna= 4 zł za szt!!! - myślę ż eto jest jednak impreza dla " dość zamożnych" bo w moim przypadku ponad 100 tys zł kosztowałaby elewacja


Cegiełka za ok 2zł/sztuka, to ta w kolorze ceglastym= podstawowym, inne kolory są droższe.
Robocizna zależy od regionu Polski

Do tego jeszcze należy dodać:
- koszty szerszego fundamentu - ponieważ ściana 3 warstwowa
- kotwy do mocowania cegiełek klinkierowych do ściany właściwej-nośnej
- fugę do klinkieru
- impregnat do fug i klinkieru

----------


## Eluś

Variuss pomocy wiem,że dom nie w twoim guście ale może wiesz jaki to kolor na elewacji szukam coś takiego

----------


## Zuzza

Coś zaniedbałam ten wątek - ale to wszystko przez wakacje  :wink: 

Już się poprawiam:

----------


## CMYK

oto elewacja kolegi moze komus taka kolorystyka pomoze w wyborze

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Oj, jakie patriotyczne wypowiedzi padły w tym wątku! Gdzie ja wtedy byłem?




> Tym gadaniem deprecjonujesz wszystkie polskie style architektoniczne, które wrastały w krajobraz wraz z biegiem lat.





> widziałam całą Skandynawię -i te ich nawet najbogatsze domy nawet koło polskich nie leżały - bo po prostu brak im pomysłowości i poczucia estetyki, która my na szczescie mamy





> To co widziałam np w Szwecji interesującego najczęsciej pochodziło z Polski np piękne obrusy łowickie.





> Słoneczko zgadzam się z Toba w 100 %, że na takich holenderskich osiedlach można by sie udusić.


Do Szwecji już nie pojadę, bo po co? Obrusy sobie obejrzę w Łowiczu. W Holandii byłem, ale nie wiedziałem że jestem o krok od niebezpieczeństwa. Uff - jakoś się nie udusiłem.

Szanowni patrioci, chciałem nieśmiało zauważyć, że wtedy, gdy oni (Holendrzy) budowali swoje kamienice, u nas doskonalono technologię strzechy i klepiska. Trzeba po prostu porównać daty i chwilkę się zastanowić. Skoro oni mają dłuższą tradycję architektoniczną, to może wiedzą na ten temat więcej od nas? Skoro mają większą gęstość zaludnienia, to może wiedzą więcej na temat urbanistyki? A skoro tak, to może lepiej się od nich troszkę poduczyć, a nawet - ściągnąć, zamiast dąć w trąbę narodową?

----------


## Sloneczko

Tam zaraz "dąć"  :wink: 

Takie klimaty strzechy i klepiska, jak projektują tu:  http://www.skrzat.waw.pl/ są mi bliższe, niż cała architektura i kultura holenderska razem wzięte i już. I co mi zrobisz, Misiu?   :big tongue:

----------


## variuss

Słoneczko, własie wróciłam z Zakopca i takie domki na tle gór i lasu wzbudziły moj zachwyt, po prostu wyglądają pieknie !!! 
Ba, nawet mieszkalam w jednym takim, jak ściagne foty z aparatu to obiecuję wkleić.

Ale na willowym osiedlu w centrum kraju wygladaja jak straszydła i bedę to powtarzać do końca siwiata   :Roll:  . 
Wszystko kwestia dopasowania się do otoczenia i tu można mowić o guście lub o braku gustu, a nie w przypadku pojedynczych domów.

----------


## Asiula7771

> Oj, jakie patriotyczne wypowiedzi padły w tym wątku! Gdzie ja wtedy byłem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sloneczko
> 
> ...



Misiu czy nie widzisz, że moje wypowiedzi nie są determinowane patriotyzmem tylke obiektywizmem. Po prostu naoglądałam się przez wiele lat tych zagranicznych domów i mi się nie podobały. A jeśli chodzi o technologię można się spierać czy domy drewniane i z dykty czy nasze polskie murowane sa lepsze. Górale żyją w drewnianych nota bene cudnych domach i... żyją. Chodzi o brak fantazji!!! Zresztą napisałam już gdzies, żę takie dziwne skandynawskie czy holenderskie budownaie wynika i z zagęśzczenia ludności i z warunków klimatycznych...
To, że podoba mi się wiele rzeczy w Polsce nie znaczy, że za granicą mi się nie podoba. Czy to jest dęcie w patriotyczna trąbE!!!
Wybacz ale to głupie...

----------


## Asiula7771

> Tam zaraz "dąć" 
> 
> Takie klimaty strzechy i klepiska, jak projektują tu:  http://www.skrzat.waw.pl/ są mi bliższe, niż cała architektura i kultura holenderska razem wzięte i już. I co mi zrobisz, Misiu?



Słoneczko widzę, że siedzimy na podobnych klimatach  :Wink2:  
Nakrzyczałam na misia......

----------


## variuss

A to ten domek - póki co zdjęcia z netu





i jeszcze w zimowej szacie ....

----------


## variuss

> Variuss pomocy wiem,że dom nie w twoim guście ale może wiesz jaki to kolor na elewacji szukam coś takiego



Nie wiem niestety jak się nazywa ten czy inny kolor.
Ale na pewno RAL i numerek   :big tongue:

----------


## Zuzza

Hej!

Powklejam troszkę:

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Zuzza - miejże litość! Po co to wklejasz? Czy naprawdę każdy z tych domów zasługuje na uwagę?

----------


## Sallyko

> 



o matko!  :ohmy:  
Czy to dom pogrzebowy?

----------


## Asiula7771

Zuzza - dzięki!!!! KAŻDY z tych domów znajdzie swojego amatora i kogos zainspiruje!!!
a to ważne... i zasługuje na uwage!

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Dziękujemy za głos szerokich mas społeczeństwa.

Wciąż jednak chciałbym usłyszeć od Zuzzy dlaczego postanowiła umieścić np. pierwszy dom (ten z za dużym dachem) w tym wątku? A przypominam, że jego tytuł brzmi "piękne elewacje", a nie "jakiekolwiek elewacje".

----------


## Sloneczko

Ależ ! Co, !!

Ta paskudna elewacja ma pokazać, jak domów *nie należy* ozdabiać  :big grin: 

  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Misiu,

Oczywiście że tytuł brzmi "Piękne elewacje". Oczywiście, że nie wszystkie elewacje, które tu wklejam są "piękne". Ale gusty są różne.  Może ktoś nazwie je pięknymi... 

A może ktos popatrzy na dom z za dużym dachem i pomyśli - to jest moje idealne zestawienie kolorystyczne:  Zrobię ciemnobrązowe rynny.

A może ktoś popatrzy na dom pogrzebowy  :wink:  i dojdzie do wniosku, że jednak takiego domu nie wybuduje...

Misiu, ja mam duuuuuzo litości....  To jest FORUM - nikt nie każe Ci czytać wszystkiego co jest tu napisane. Nikt tu niczyich gustów nie kształtuje.

Może troszkę więcej tolerancji i mniej zgryźliwości...

Pozdrawiam ciepło  :Smile: 

Zuzza

----------


## Asiula7771

Zuzza - ta ostatnia elewacja z uszami - jest najlepsza  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Zuzza: chodzi mi o to, że jak tak dalej pójdzie, to będą tu wklejane całe katalogi projektów gotowych. Na Forum jest w tej chwili 1 mln 300 tys. postów - trudno się przez to przekopać. Argument "nikt nie każe Ci czytać wszystkiego co jest tu napisane" padł już tysiąc razy i jest cały czas tak samo bezsensowny. Zilustruję to w ten sposób: załóżmy, że chcesz dostać ode mnie łyżeczkę cukru. Ja daję Ci tą łyżeczkę, ale najpierw wsypuję ją do szklanki wody i mieszam. Kiedy narzekasz, mówię: "nikt Ci nie każe pić wody - zjedz sam cukier".

----------


## Eugeniusz_

hm, jak zwykle miś uszatek marudzi   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , pozostawmy prawo wyboru wpisującym,  a główna zasada nie wlepiać katalogów, tylko to co forumowicze spotkali zrealizowane. W wielu postach jest napisane, że na temat gustów się NIE dyskutuje, nie oceniaj kogoś po guście   :smile:   :Wink2:  . Miłej zabawy   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

tak dla informacji, nie wiedziałem że ten pluszowy to też elewacja   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 
czyste zaśmiecanie postu   :Confused:

----------


## Sloneczko

> tak dla informacji, nie wiedziałem że ten pluszowy to też elewacja                
> czyste zaśmiecanie postu


Że jak??? To jest komentarz obrazkowy do Misiowego marudzenia.
Ja Ci dam _zaśmiecanie_ !!

----------


## bodzio_g

*Zuzza i variuss* i inni - wklejajcie te elewacje - dobra robota

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5

Ten jest przepiękny

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## bodzio_g

*Acca5* - rób mi tak dalej  ...   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## acca5

Tu podoba mi sie bardzo ogrodzenie

----------


## acca5



----------


## Ana27

Witam

Czy Ktos z Was orientuje sie moze jaka na tym domku jest dachowka.(firma i kolor)  
Wlasnie takiego koloru szukalam.


[quote="Zuzza"]




Watek jest suuuuper   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fasola25

no to i ja cos powklejam

----------


## magalena

Ta ostatnia fotka od Fasoli25 to dowód,że ilość nie przechodzi w jakość  :oops:   :oops:  Np. ilość pieniędzy i kolorów użyta do wykończenia elewacji nie przechodzi automatycznie w jej jakość.
tytuł wątku proponuję zmienić na "piękne elewacje*?!"*

----------


## Zuzza

Ponieważ, coś ostatnio się Wam tytuł wątku nie podoba - to już go zmieniłam...

Mam nadzieję, że teraz wszyscy będą zadowoleni  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

No to jeszcze trochę "pięknych"  :wink:  :

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

Ja potrzebuję połączenia: dach miedziany, okna białe, drzwi brązowe, brama garażowa brązowa. Widziałam kilka zdjęć już w tym wątku, ale ja chcę jeszcze  :big grin:  
Czy takie zestawienie nie będzie się gryzlo ze sobą?

----------


## zbyszek sw

Witam wątek super sprawa codziennie tu zaglądam. Może ktoś zaproponuje elewację na mój domek. 

Czarna dachówka, krokwie rzeźbione i nadbitka w kolorze brązowym. Planuję okna, drzwi wejściowe i garażowe również brązowe (złoty dąb) tak myślę.
Cokolik i filar na tarasie klinkier albo piaskowiec. Czy ktoś ma dla mnie jakieś propozycje?

Mój domek





Pozdrawiam 
Zbyszek  :Wink2:

----------


## acca5

To wklejam cos do czarnej dachowki a ty proszę prześlij mi foto  nadbitki

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5

:big grin:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

prosze o to samo w kolorze dachu - łupek, antracyt.

----------


## zbyszek sw

acca5 foto nadbitki




Pozdrawiam

----------


## acca5

Och dziękuję.

----------


## kabietka



----------


## kaczorek.

ładne wykończenie zbyszku tylko jak ty rynny tam przymocujesz to ja ciekaw jestem   :ohmy:  ?

----------


## BasniowySen

Super sie oglada ... i czerpac pomysly!

Kwiatowo-letnie rozwiazanie elawacji:

----------


## variuss

ten dom to najlepszy argument przeciwko podnoszeniu ścianki kolankowej, wygląda jak monstrum, zero proporcji:

----------


## variuss

Do czarnego dachu:







Oraz:
http://www.archipelag.pl/inc_picture.phpPID=13859
http://www.archipelag.pl/inc_picture.phpPID=13865
http://www.archipelag.pl/inc_picture.php?PID=13860

----------


## variuss

Z kolekcji Wienerbergera
Kosmo

Lawa

Magma

----------


## kabietka

> ten dom to najlepszy argument przeciwko podnoszeniu ścianki kolankowej, wygląda jak monstrum, zero proporcji:




Fakt!!  :big grin:  
Widzę dużo domów w mojej okolicy z podniesioną za wysoko ścianka kolankową . 
Nie wiem czy nikt ich nie informuje o konieczności wydłużenia krokwi??  :ohmy:  

Zresztą jak ktoś wychodzi z załozenia że dom musi być funkcjonalny a nie proporcjonalny to powstają domy z dachami bez proporcji  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## pozeracz

A powiedzcie mi kto zajmuje sie projektowaniem elewacji? Czy to rowniez nalezy do kompetencji architekta wnetrz? Pytam bo wymyslilem sobie ze elewacja w moim domu to bedzie polaczenie kamienia i cegly, ale za Chiny nie wiem jaka wielkosc elementow, jakie odcienie, faktury, gdzie co, jakie do tego okna, dach, kominy... itd. I nie bardzo wiem kto umialby to wszystko skomponowac tak zeby nie straszylo.

----------


## fasola25



----------


## Zuzza

Zbyszek sw - Twój dom był juz tu chyba gdzieś wklejony  :wink: , ale powtórzę:



i jeszcze powklejam:

----------


## Maggi

strasznie mi sie podobaja takie bordowo ceglane domki. Za to moj maz jest kompletnie na nie i nie przekonam go zadna sila do zmiany zdanie.

W koncu wiec zdecydowalismy sie na zielony domek. Wlasnie szukamy ekipy.

Jak tylko cos bedzie widac to wstawimy fotki   :cool:

----------


## warkot

niestety jestem ofiarą niepowiadomienia o potrzebie przedłużenia krokwi w momencie wstawienia ścianki kolankowej
mam pytanie czy są jakieś triki żeby zniwelować optycznie ten efekt
myślałam żeby zróżnicować kolorystycznie tynk na górnej elewacji np dół jaśniej górę ciemniej
co wy na to?

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

[quote="Zuzza"]





Zuzza te mi się bardzo podobają!!!

Poprosze o jeszcze!!!

----------


## ocia79

Piekne.Mozna tu znalezc inspiracje dla siebie.

----------


## variuss

> niestety jestem ofiarą niepowiadomienia o potrzebie przedłużenia krokwi w momencie wstawienia ścianki kolankowej
> mam pytanie czy są jakieś triki żeby zniwelować optycznie ten efekt
> myślałam żeby zróżnicować kolorystycznie tynk na górnej elewacji np dół jaśniej górę ciemniej
> co wy na to?



Zobacz sobie 3 propozycje zatuszowania wysokiej ścianki kolankowej
zdjęcia są w tym watku wcześniej, ale przeklejam, zeby było wiadomo, o co chodzi:


1. "Odcięcie" listwą dekoracyjną, kolor elewacji taki sam nad listwą jak i pod listwą:


2. "Odcięcie" listwa dekoracyjna i trochę ciemniejszym kolorem- ale uwaga, zbyt ciemny kolor będzie tu wyglądał przytłaczająco



3. Wykonanie drewnianej podbitki, pod warunkiem oczywiście, ze pasuje to do drewnainej stolarki i wykonczeń domku (tak jak na zdjęciach poniżej)

----------


## Walaciki

witam wszystkich, nasz dom jest na razie dopiero projektem domu, ale plany elewacji sa takie: grafitowy dach, kremowy tynk, drewniana strolarka + okiennice-kolor złoty dąb, cokół z klinkieru chyba  ciemny. Wkleje wizualizacje jak juz będzie.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wwiola

Przyszedł czasna elewację.

Mój dom teraz wygląda tak :




Dach miedziany, kominy, rynny, okna, drzwi, brama, nadbitka ciemnobrązowa.

Elewacja miałaby byc jasna, piaskowa, trochę wpadająca w żółty, cokolik taki jak kominy ciemnobrązowy tynk mozaikowy. Chciałabym "poszaleć" trochę z ramkami dla otworów, tudzież boniami, tudzież innym  kolorem wykuszów. Co radzicie ? Czekam na pomysły.

----------


## Zuzza

Wiola, czekam na Twoje decyzje  :Smile:  
Ja mam taką samą kolorystykę i podobnę bryłę.
Też chcę ozodby na elewacji - ciekawa jestem jak to bedzie wygladało...

A kiedy planujesz te zmiany?

Ja - początek listopada....

----------


## opall

Ja też chętnie popatrzę, bo mam taki sam dom, to znaczy prawie taki sam.  :wink: 
Ponieważ nie jest on za duży, a działka spora,  chyba się zdecyduję na bardzo jasny kolor elewacji ( złamana biel, krem) żeby go trochę optycznie  powiększyć . Także myślałam o piaskowym  :big grin: ,  ale ponieważ mieszkam w zagłębiu żółtych domów , to jednak nie.  :wink: 
Rozpatrywałam możliwość ozdób wokół okien, ale wydaje mi się, że to może trochę zmniejszyć okna i dać efekt przeciążenia na jednak małych powierzechniach elewacji. Poza tym na domu "sporo się dzieje", są różne rozmiary okien,  różne ich rodzaje, wykusz, lukarny i to moim zdaniem wystarczy.
Od strony ogrodu dodam wąskie okiennice przy drzwiach tarasowych, pergolę i barierki drewniane na tarasie. Zamierzam też dobudować od strony wykusza murek z kamienia i dużo roślin.
Do tego sporo drewna jest pod dachem, mamy identyczne wykroje drewna!, tylko u Ciebie jest to pięknie wykończone, jak to zrobiliście?

Czyli ja się wstrzymam, ale chętnie popatrzę na Twoje pomysły, kto wie, może jednak skorzystam?  :big grin: 

Cokolik początkowo też chciałam ciemny, jak kominy, ale chyba zdecyduję się na jasny w odcieniu elewacji. Widziałam takie rozwiązania  z tynku mozaikowego i nie było żadnych zabrudzeń, a wyglądało dość delikatnie.

----------


## Karpatka

Nasz dom jest dopiero na etapie adaptacji, ale oczywiście w marzeniach dopieszczam już szczegóły pocieszając się, że dzięki temu później będzie już szybciej  :Roll:  
Jeśli zaś o elewacjach mowa, to ostatnio widziałam dom, którego wykończenie mnie poraziło. Niestety, negatywnie. Żałowałam, że nie mialam aparatu, ale chyba uda się to nadrobić. Wiem, że o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale zestawienie jaskrawo czerwonego dachu z intensywnym, bieliźnianym odcieniem tynku wbiło mnie w asfalt.   :ohmy:

----------


## cyla

A to jest wizualizacja mojego domku Chaber2 z Archetonu i powiem Wam ,że bardzo mi się to podoba!!!!
A Wy co o tym myślicie???

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

Bardzo mi się zawsze podobało połšczenie kolorów szary, pomarańcz i biel

pytanie tylko czy lubisz takie krzykliwe kolory (mam na myli kolor cian) 
 :smile: 

mylę, że generalnie jest super!


i jeszcze jedno, trzeba się zastnowić czy biała brama garażowa będzie praktyczna ?

----------


## cyla

To jest tylko wizualizacja  :Wink2:  pewnie nasz dom będzie wyglądał trochę inaczej. faktycznie -białe drzwi garazowe to nie jest zbyt dobry pomysł  :Wink2:  Ale to połaczenie kolorów mi odpowiada.Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie w praniu...........

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> i jeszcze jedno, trzeba się zastnowić czy biała brama garażowa będzie praktyczna ?


A czy białe okna w połączeniu z drzwiami i bramą garażową brązową będzie ładnie wyglądać???????????

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

[quote="Aga - Żona Facia"]


> i jeszcze jedno, trzeba się zastnowić czy biała brama garażowa będzie praktyczna ?


Białe okna w połączeniu z drzwiami i bramą garażową brązową - jak to będzie wyglądać?

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> i jeszcze jedno, trzeba się zastnowić czy biała brama garażowa będzie praktyczna ?


Białe okna w połączeniu z drzwiami i bramą garażową brązową - jak to będzie wyglądać???????????

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

> Napisał sloneczny_slonecznik
> 
> i jeszcze jedno, trzeba się zastnowić czy biała brama garażowa będzie praktyczna ?
> 
> 
> Białe okna w połączeniu z drzwiami i bramą garażową brązową - jak to będzie wyglądać???????????



Sorki. ale nigdzie nie napisalam, ze brama ma byc brazowa, a okna biale  :smile:  
moja uwaga, miala inny cel

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> Napisał Aga - Żona Facia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sloneczny_slonecznik
> 
> ...


Ja poprosiłam tylko o radę  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Zuzza

:wink: 

Aga - lepiej by wygladała biała brama  :Smile:

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

:big tongue:  Aga-Zona Facia  dlaczego wstawilas te smutne minki przy wypowiedzi -  przeciez ja nie mam jakiegos bojowego nastawienia
-mial o tym swiadczyc usmiech przy wczesniejszym komentarzu

a jesli chodzi o rade, to lepiej jest kiedy drzwi, okna i brama maja ten sam kolor

sama sie nad tym zastanawiam i chyba zdecyduje sie na drozsze okna w kolorze drewna, bo biale drzwi do domu i brama garazowa, przerazaja mnie jesli chodzi o utrzymanie czystosci, a nie chce byc niewolniczka sprzatania

chociaz widzialam nie raz bramy w innym kolorze niz okna, roznie to wygladalo, kwestia wkomponowania i doboru  elementow dekoracyjnych

----------


## JoShi

> Białe okna w połączeniu z drzwiami i bramą garażową brązową - jak to będzie wyglądać???????????


Dla mnie okropnie, ale o gustach podobno sie nie dyskutuje.

----------


## ciku

Kurcze ....daliscie mi do myslenia teraz. Czy to rzeczywiście tak do bani bedzie wygladać? Biale okna, czerwony dach i podmurówka oraz filary i elementy płotu, a ciemnobrązowe rynny, drzwi, brama garazowa oraz podbitka. Elewacje domu planujemy bardzo jasna, cos jakby biel złamana odrobina budyniowej zółci. Mi się wydaje że to by grało , ale jak taka tu nagonka na biale okna i ciemne drzwi....teraz sie zastanawiam

----------


## JoShi

> sama sie nad tym zastanawiam i chyba zdecyduje sie na drozsze okna w kolorze drewna, bo biale drzwi do domu i brama garazowa, przerazaja mnie jesli chodzi o utrzymanie czystosci


Nie jest zle. Ja mam biale okna biale drzwi i dwie biale bramy garazowe. Drogie mam z mielonego asfaltu, wiec sie troche kurzy. Okna i drzwi myje normalnie, ale nie za czesto, czyli bez przesady.

Mycie bramy garazowej jest bardzo latwe. Gabka robie na nich piane, po czym polewam je woda, ktora splywa i z glowy. Szybciej niz wymycie okna  :wink:

----------


## JoShi

> ale jak taka tu nagonka na biale okna i ciemne drzwi....teraz sie zastanawiam


Eeee. tam zaraz nagonka. Mi sie nie podoba poprostu, ale to moje subiektywne zdanie.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

No właśnie o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale...
Mi się podobają białe okna, białe drzwi i biała brama. Chociaż to drugie też zestawienie na niektórych zdjęciach ładnie wygląda, ale ja się boję czy akurat u mnie będzie ładnie wyglądać.

Odnośnie brudu.  Brudzą się okna białe i brązowe również, tak samo.
Byłam u znajomych i mają okna w kolorze meranti (ładne faktycznie) i wiecie co ... też zakurzone. Brud i kurz jest wszędzie, nie ma zmiłuj.

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

to prawda brud jest wszedzie, tylko na niektorych rzeczach szybciej widac  :smile: 

ja np. mam jasna kuchnie - ecru i strasznie sie brudzi, ale nie zamienilabym ja na inna  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Aga - tynku nie robisz ciemnobrązowego żeby się nie pobrudził.

Bramy się też nie bój.  Każda jasna brama jest ładniejsza od każdej ciemnej...  (to moje subiektywne zdanie....)


Taka ciemna dziura na elewacji wygląda paskudnie - a te wszystkie okleiny bardzo plastikowo i mało drewno przypominają... Biała przynajmniej nie udaje.

Naprawdę trzeba sie postarać, zeby ciemna brama wyglądała dobrze....

----------


## Wwiola

To niewiele mi pomogliście   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .




> A kiedy planujesz te zmiany? 
> 
> Ja - początek listopada....


Mielismy zacząć wczoraj, ale jak zwykle zawinił "czynnik ludzki" ( historia do poczytania w dzienniku).

Może faktycznie przestanę wydziwiać i zostanie wszystko w jednym kolorze...

----------


## acca5



----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

> 



to wlasnie moja wizja kolorow  :smile: 
wielkie dzieki za to zdjecie, a moze masz wiecej zdjec tego domu?

zastanawiam sie jaki kolor podmurowki zrobic 
czy klinkier sahara, lub sahara ton bedzie ok?

----------


## acca5

Niestety nie mam, zdjecie znalezione w internecie.Ja podmurowke zrobiłabym ciemniejszą.

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

a czy taka byłaby ok ?


a jeli ciemniejsza to w jakich odcieniach ?
szaroci, czerwieni, bršzu ?

http://www.budman.com.pl/muhr1.htm 
wzory innych kolorow

p.s. dziekuje za odpowiedz, znalazlam juz zdjecie tego domu w necie i rzeczywiscie nie ma tam wiecej zdjec  :smile:

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

elewacje z klinkierem w roli glownej

----------


## Maggie

Ja też myślę o grafitowym dachu, jasnej elewacji (beż lub wanilia) białych oknach i drzwiach. A bramę można zamówić w kolorze elewacji.

Bo podwójna brama garażowa to przy w sumie nie za wielkim domu duży element i nie chciałabym, aby była najmocniejszym akcentem na elewacji.

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik



----------


## variuss

Nie zapominajcie o zewnętrzym oświetleniu:



i detal kamiennej elewacji:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

a ja mam teraz dziwne pytanie.
do andtracytowego dachu, jasniutko złamanej przybrudzonej bieli elewacji czerwonaciemna podbitka - widział ktoś?

----------


## Maggie

*słoneczny_słonecznik*: bardzo ładny ten pierwszy domek z miodowym klinkierem na parterze.

Tylko na kolor podbitki się nie mogę zdecydować:
biała? Pcv wygląda plastikowo   :Confused:  i może zżółknąć, a malować drewnianą na biało - hmmm   :Confused:  
grafitowa? Nie za smutno?
gołębia?   :Confused:  
jakiś "drewniany" odcień? Ba, ale jaki?

----------


## trobe

> a ja mam teraz dziwne pytanie.
> do andtracytowego dachu, jasniutko złamanej przybrudzonej bieli elewacji czerwonaciemna podbitka - widział ktoś?


Nie widziałam, może byc super. Pod warunkiem, że nie dodatkowo wprowadzisz już żadnego innego koloru.

----------


## BK

Widzialam białą drewnianą podbitkę - wgląda super, można też zrobić jakąś bejcą drewnianą podbitkę na kolor kremowy.

----------


## merlin_ka

Witam,

To ja też pochwalę się swoim "miejscem na ziemi". (szkoda tylko, że w formie bliźniaka..)

Parę miesięcy temu prosiłam o radę co na elewację do czarnego dachu i okien 'złoty dąb".
I tak wyszło:

Nie wiem tylko jak teraz poradzić sobie z parapetami  :Roll:  .Chciałabym żeby były szerokie i zachodziły na opaski okienne,  - i nie były blaszane...
Ale z ceramicznymi tak się niestety nie da.

Podrzućcie , proszę, jakieś zbliżenia "stref podokiennych"[/img]http://preview.mmmmmm.photosite.com/~photos/tn/[img][/img]

----------


## merlin_ka

:oops:  
http://preview.mmmmmm.photosite.com/

----------


## merlin_ka

http://preview.mmmmmm.photosite.com/~photos/tn/
http://preview.mmmmmm.photosite.com/~photos/tn/

----------


## Sloneczko

*Trobe*, możesz zmienić rozmiar avatara na taki? 

Obecny jest za szeroki i rozciąga stronę.

Dzięki z góry  :wink:

----------


## myszkin

merlin_ka, a co to za fajny kolor tynku - ten ciemny. Masz jakiś numerek i pamiętasz firmę? Szukam czegos między brudnym ciemny różem a rdzawo-ceglastym i ciągle nie moge się zdecydować.

----------


## merlin_ka

myszkin,  poszukam i podam Ci nazwę i numer.  Fajne klorki (ciemne) ma atlas

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## dominikams

Witam i dziękuję za wspaniały watek - podglądam go sobie na deser co jakis czas   :Wink2:  
Oto dachówka która bedziemy mieć (Creaton miedziana angoba) i taki właśnie kolorek klinkieru na kominie i na ogrodzeniu (na tym zdjęciu na ogrodzeniu dość dobrze wyszedł, bo na kominie to w ogóle nie widać). Szukałam czegoś w miare kontrastującego (tzn nie w kolorze dachówki), ani nie w brązie zwykłym, jak proponował mój mąż.

----------


## magi

Oto mój domek. Właśnie otynkowany. Jeszcze nie wykończony dół ale będzie lada dzień.

 
powiększ


powiększ

----------


## zgudi

wrzucę parę fotek  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

http://img159.imagevenue.com/img.php...122_315lo.JPG][IMG]http://img159.imagevenue.com/loc315/th_62010_P1010862_122_315lo.JPG

----------


## zgudi

[quote="zgudi"]wrzucę parę fotek  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## zgudi

to i ja dodam coś od siebie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

[/quote]

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

Gdzie się podziała *Zuzza*? Ona zawsze coś fajnego doradzi!

----------


## Sloneczko

*Zgudi*, popraw pierwszy wpis i daj 'img' zamiast 'url', bo nie dość że nie ma fotki, to rozciągnąłeś stronę   :Evil:

----------


## magalena

Piękny dom - i ma drzwi w kolorze innym niż okna  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Zuzza

Zuzza ostatnio była chora i ma depresję  :wink: 

Ale coś tam wrzucę:








Pochwalę  się, że juz PRAWIE podjęliśmy decyzję co do kolorów elewacji: Jednak będzie śnieżnobiała i do tego biała brama, a stolarka ciemne drewno.  wydaje mi się że będzie to wyglądało elegancko.

Jednak boję się eksperymentować z kremami - nie chcę żółtego domu... A bramę musimy zamowić na dniach...   Och jakie to życie jest ciężkie....

----------


## moniqa_1977

> Witam i dziękuję za wspaniały watek - podglądam go sobie na deser co jakis czas   
> Oto dachówka która bedziemy mieć (Creaton miedziana angoba) i taki właśnie kolorek klinkieru na kominie i na ogrodzeniu (na tym zdjęciu na ogrodzeniu dość dobrze wyszedł, bo na kominie to w ogóle nie widać). Szukałam czegoś w miare kontrastującego (tzn nie w kolorze dachówki), ani nie w brązie zwykłym, jak proponował mój mąż.



To jest mój idealny zestaw!  :smile: 
Dachówkę już mam podobną (Braas kasztan), okna też (orzech ciemny), nawet klinkier niemal identyczny (Cosmo)  :big grin: 

To domek kogoś z uzytkowników forum?
Bo chciałabym sie podpytać o kolor i rodzaj tynku zewnetrznego  :cool:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Zuzza*, na Twoje wyrobione oko  :wink: , jakie wymiary może mieć 3-kwaterowe okno z tego zdjęcia?



Bardzo mi się podoba, tylko czy do niego nadają się okiennice?  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Słoneczko - moje wyrobione oko   :wink:   ocenia te okno na: 225x120cm czyli trzy skrzydła po 75cm.  Ale ręki za to nie dam uciąć  :Smile: 

Co do okiennic to wydaje mi się, że da się je zamontować tylko przy dwu skrzydłach... Ale może się mylę.  Takie trzyskrzydłowe okno wydaje się nowoczesne, a okiennice wydają się antynowoczesne  :wink:

----------


## brzuzens

> Słoneczko - moje wyrobione oko    ocenia te okno na: 225x120cm czyli trzy skrzydła po 75cm.  Ale ręki za to nie dam uciąć 
> 
> Co do okiennic to wydaje mi się, że da się je zamontować tylko przy dwu skrzydłach... Ale może się mylę.  Takie trzyskrzydłowe okno wydaje się nowoczesne, a okiennice wydają się antynowoczesne


Wtrącę się  :smile:  Moim zdaniem to okno jest większe - zauważcie że na poddaszu jest okno z drzwiami balkonowymi tej samej szerokości - wg mnie to okno ma szerokość 3x90 lub 3x80 - czyli 270 lub 240cm. Wysokość - myślę że zbliżona do typowej, czyli 150cm. Co do okiennic, jeśli Ci się podobają i pasują do reszty to technicznie są wykonalne - jedno skrzydło okna zamykane jest przez pojedyncze skrzydło okiennicy, a dwa pozostałe skrzydła okna przez okiennicę składaną w połowie długości - widziałem coś takiego kiedyś na targowym stoisku Gebauera (na stronie niestety nie ma, żebym mógł zilustować o co mi chodzi).

Pozdrawiam
Brzuzens

----------


## brzuzens

Znalazłem  :smile: 

Zauważcie po prawej stronie - okiennica wykonana jest z dwóch skrzydeł połączonych zawiasami, przy otwieraniu okiennica składana jest na pół i zajmuje mniej miejsca na elewacji.

Pozdrawiam,
Brzuzens

----------


## Sloneczko

Super! Dziękuję!!!

Pytam o okna, bo nam zaprojektowano 160x120 i nie jestem przekonana, czy nie będą za niskie, a w pierwszej wersji miały być 180x130.

I jestem w kropce, które w końcu wybrać.

----------


## fasola25

TO I JA POWKLEJAM

----------


## Zuzza

No tak - sprawdzając proporcje to przy wysokości 150cm to okno miałoby 280cm szerokości. Czyli trzy części po 93cm. 

Ale ja mam okno o szerokosci 3m i ono wydaje się duuuuzo większe.

Słoneczko - 120cm wydaje się być mało... ale to też zależy od wysokości pomieszczeń. Jesli masz 250 to może wystarczy, ale jesli więcej to już nieciekawie wygląda.

Ja mam okna o wysokości 150cm przy wysokosci pomieszczeń  295cm.  Zwróc też uwagę na wysokość nadproży...

----------


## Sloneczko

Wysokość mam 260, ale z... podłogą  :wink: 
Właśnie szykuję się do poprawek w projekcie, dlatego pytam o okna  :smile:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Znalazłem 
> 
> Zauważcie po prawej stronie - okiennica wykonana jest z dwóch skrzydeł połączonych zawiasami, przy otwieraniu okiennica składana jest na pół i zajmuje mniej miejsca na elewacji.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Brzuzens


swietne okiennice, typowo południowe a u nas nieosiagalne w ludzkich cenach!......

----------


## dabell

*Zuzza* masz więcej zdjęć tego domu ? 

[/img]

lub innego w podobnym tonie - chodzi mi o takie słoneczne kolory do czekoladowej brązowej dachówki. Bo jakie inne zestawienie pasuje do takiej dachówki:
Bogen TOPLINE Angoba szlachetna brylant-granat brązowy


Będę wdzięczna  :big tongue:  za podpowiedzi.
Dabell

----------


## juras

No to i ja się pochwalę, choć to jeszcze nie efekt finalny, ale już widać co ma być.
Tak było jeszcze rok temu:

a tak jest obecnie:


Jak będzie koniec zmian to podeślę nowe zdjęcia

pozdrawiam, juras

----------


## _Beti_

juras
świetny dom   :smile:   jak ja lubię domy z naczółkowym dachem  :cool: 
co to jest za kolor elewacji

----------


## Zuzza

Dabell - jeszcze jedno zanalazłam:



i coś podobnego:



A inne zestawienia:

kremowa elewacja ciemne okna:





biaława elewacja ciemne okna:




Ja bym zrobiła jak najjaśniejszą elewację do takiej dachówki. (ale ja nie lubię kolorów...)

Juras - czy to ten sam dom na tych dwóch zdjęciach? Jesli tak to trochę przeróbek widzę..  Całe wejscie zmieniliście?  Duzo lepiej po zmianach  :Smile:  Te arkady to takie jakieś nieciekawe były... Teraz dom taki bardziej lekki się wydaje.

----------


## juras

> juras
> świetny dom    jak ja lubię domy z naczółkowym dachem 
> co to jest za kolor elewacji


_Beti_ teraz można powiedzieć, że może nie tyle świetny co na prawdę wygląda nieźle, bo poprzednio to była masakra.
Jaki kolor nie pamiętam, ale to z kolornika firmy Greinplast.

juras

----------


## juras

> Juras - czy to ten sam dom na tych dwóch zdjęciach? Jesli tak to trochę przeróbek widzę..  Całe wejscie zmieniliście?  Duzo lepiej po zmianach  Te arkady to takie jakieś nieciekawe były... Teraz dom taki bardziej lekki się wydaje.


Zuzza, wejście w tym roku zostało przerobione, bo wcześniej to ten dom wyglądał jak stodoła i jeszcze jego paskudność podkreślał ten spiczasty daszek ze schodami pod górkę.
Teraz dom zdecydowanie się obniżył optycznie - wygląda i ładniej, i przyjemniej, i nie przytłacza tak gabarytami.
Przeróbka kosztowała nas ok. 7000zł, ale warto było wydać na to kasę.
Wcześniej mówiłem na ten dom "dom pod smutnym misiem" teraz jeszcze nazwy dla niego nie wymyśliłem, bo nie ma potrzeby.

juras

----------


## angielka

Juras, 
a możesz powiedzieć czym masz obłożony cokół i narożniki domu? czy to jest naturalny piaskowiec? własnie coś takiego planuję.
Możesz coś więcej napisac na temat tego " obłożenia"

Gratuluje ślicznego domku :smile: 
 pozdrawiam

----------


## juras

> Juras, 
> a możesz powiedzieć czym masz obłożony cokół i narożniki domu? czy to jest naturalny piaskowiec? własnie coś takiego planuję.
> Możesz coś więcej napisac na temat tego " obłożenia"
> 
> Gratuluje ślicznego domku
>  pozdrawiam


Dziękuję za uznanie, przekażę żonie, bo to głównie jej pomysły to się bardzo ucieszy.
Jeśli chodzi o okładzinę to jest to naturalny piaskowiec z okolic Szydłowca chyba w woj. mazowieckim, grubość od 2cm do 5cm, klejone na ceresit-11 i fugowane chyba też ceresitem-11 palcem albo zaprawą cementową. Wszystko to impregnowane Sarsilem-H, środkiem na bazie silikonu i benzyny. Ma zabezpieczać ... 

(tutaj muszę wstawić jakąś buźkę, bo mnie synek błaga   :Lol:   :Roll:   :big grin:   :ohmy:   :Evil:   :oops:   :ohmy:  ).

... No to dalej - ma zabezpieczyć przed wchłanianiem wilgoci i zasadzie jak spłukiwałem piasek z elewacji to się woda zachowywała jak na płytkach gresowych - normalnie spływała, że hej.

Piaskowca można szukać w obszarze: Sandomierz-Kielce-Ostrowiec Św.-Szydłowiec-Końskie-Żarnów. Można zaznaczyć takie punkty na mapie i połączyć je linią, mniej więcej tam jest różnej maści piaskowiec. W Szydłowcu jest raczej jasny i dość twardy, w Ostrowcu gruboziarnisty i łatwy w obróbce a np. w okolicach Żarnowca jest bardzo ciemny i bardzo twardy.

To tyle, juras

----------


## _Beti_

czy komin też jest obkładany piaskowcem ??

----------


## Sloneczko

*Juras*, chyba zapatrzyliście się na prześlicznego Ondraszka  :wink: 

  

Zmiany bardzo korzystne  :smile:

----------


## Marta S.

Witaj Zuzza.
Mam do Ciebie ogromną prośbę. 

Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru koloru elewacji do "Domu w petuniach" Archonu, który według projektu ma taką kolorystykę:

http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=3...m3f01a42e14e50

Czy jesteś w stanie określić, jakie kolory dachówki, elewacji i klinkieru byłyby zbliżone do tych z projektu? Wstępnie wybraliśmy grafitową dachówkę Braasa, klinkier kalahari ton CRH, waniliową elewację /prośba o pomoc w wyborze konkretnego numeru koloru farby/.

Poza tym: czy Twoim zdaniem grafitowy dach i klinkier kalahari ton to kolory "gryzące się"? Poza tym, czy uważasz, że zastosowanie dębowej stolarki w tym domu przy założeniu wymienonej kolorystyki będzie korzystne? Bardzo proszę o radę.

Z pozdrowieniami,
Marta

----------


## juras

> czy komin też jest obkładany piaskowcem ??


Niestety nie, ale to też jest przewidziane do przeróbki. Kiedy budowane były kominy niestety nie myśleliśmy, że będą dodatki z piaskowca, ale na 100% bedzie to niedługo zmienione.

juras

----------


## juras

> *Juras*, chyba zapatrzyliście się na prześlicznego Ondraszka 
> 
> Zmiany bardzo korzystne


Sloneczko, akurat ten domek widzę po raz pierwszy, ale nasz dom to też Atrium - GL101. Oryginał jeszcze inny - zupełnie inne domy, ale bazą stał się GL101.





juras

----------


## angielka

Juras, Dziękuję za odzew

A mógłbys jeszcze zdradzic ile płaciłes za ten piaskowiec? to sie kupuje na metry, tony czy jeszcze inne miary?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzza

> Witaj Zuzza.
> Mam do Ciebie ogromną prośbę. 
> 
> Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru koloru elewacji do "Domu w petuniach"


Marta, cóż mogę pomóc....

To będzie *bardzo subiektywne*: 

Nie podoba mi się taki cieniowany klinkier - jakoś sztucznie wygląda....  W ogóle nie lubię klinkieru.  rozumiem, ze zamierzacie nim obłozyć tylko kawałki ścian tak jak w projekcie?
Na tych obrazkach wyglada jakby była zielona elewacja - ale to byłoby już raczej diabelskie połączenie.

Do tego klikieru zrobiłabym jak najciemniejsze okna brązowo-czarne. dokładnie tak jak na tych obrazkach. Do czerwonego, cieniowanego klinkieru jasny dąb rczej będzie wygladał kipeskooo.

Jesli do tego zrobi się Wam jeszcze wanilioożółtawa elewacja to efekt może byc piorunujący.

Jestem za prostotą: okna i drzwi  dobrać do klinkieru, elewację jak najmniej kolorową (najlepiej białą, albo przynajmniej złamana biel).

i tyle...   Ale zrób tak jak się Tobie podoba  :Smile:

----------


## juras

> Juras, Dziękuję za odzew
> 
> A mógłbys jeszcze zdradzic ile płaciłes za ten piaskowiec? to sie kupuje na metry, tony czy jeszcze inne miary?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Płaciłem 25zł za m2 cieńszego i 20PLN/m2 grubszego na ogród. Generalnie sprzedaje się na tony, m3 i m2. 1m3 i 10m2 wychodzi mniej więcej to samo, jeśli chodzi o wagę to nie wiem.
Ja kupowałem palety 10m2, ale trochę kosztował mnie transport, bo jakieś 280km*3zł. W sumie za 6 palet grubego i 2 cienkiego (+ 1 paleta gratis) + transport zapłaciłem jakieś 2700zł, ale potrzebowałem i na elewację, i na ogród. Jeszcze mi zostało 3,5 palety na grilla i altane grillową.

juras

----------


## angielka

Juras, dzieki za informacje   :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Ale zaniedbałam te elewacje....   :oops:  

Domki w Polsce, trochę inne:






i zwyczajne:

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> Witam i dziękuję za wspaniały watek - podglądam go sobie na deser co jakis czas   
> Oto dachówka która bedziemy mieć (Creaton miedziana angoba) i taki właśnie kolorek klinkieru na kominie i na ogrodzeniu (na tym zdjęciu na ogrodzeniu dość dobrze wyszedł, bo na kominie to w ogóle nie widać). Szukałam czegoś w miare kontrastującego (tzn nie w kolorze dachówki), ani nie w brązie zwykłym, jak proponował mój mąż.
> 
> 
> 
> To jest mój idealny zestaw! 
> Dachówkę już mam podobną (Braas kasztan), okna też (orzech ciemny), nawet klinkier niemal identyczny (Cosmo) 
> ...


Nie, to jest zdjęcie, które dostałam od firmy, gdzie bedziemy zamawiać dach (waściwie gdzie juz kupiliśmy dachówkę). Jest to domek jednego z ich klientów. Moge podpytac się o ten tynk, ale to pewnie trochę zajmie. 

Aha, ten klinkier to Fraza (miedziano-brązowy).

----------


## NUTKA

nowoczesne "szaraczki" - moje faworytki   :big tongue:  


http://www.unibud.com.pl/house.php?id=95#95

http://www.unibud.com.pl/house.php?id=140#140

----------


## _Beti_

zuzza tem ostatni domek bardzo mi sie podoba wiesz moze co do za elewacja

----------


## magalena

*Marta*

odezwę się jednak bo Zuzza nie lubi klinkieru  :cry:   - a ja tak  :big grin:  

Cieniowany klinkier wygląda niebardzo, tu się zgadzam,  stary klinkier ma miliony odcieni a nie sztuczne cieniowanie. Klinkier jednokolorowy (w odcieniu tobie najbliższym). Sahara jest jasna, więc z grafitowym dachem bardzo ok., wtedy fuga szara. Nie bierz, broń Bóg, czarnej, bo przy takich murkach dostaję oczopląsu (dla pasjonatów: można to cudo w kilometrach kwadratowych podziwiać przy kościele w Lubaszu w drodze z Szamotuł na Czarnków).
Do tego w wersji bardziej eleganckiej i lepszej jaśniuteńko szarawa biel tynku. Jak bardzo chcesz wanilia zła nie będzie ale to wersja przesłodzona, choć nie diabelska jak napisała Zuzza (pewnie myślała o klinkierze takim jak w projekcie).
-------------------------------------------------
Klinkier jest cacy

----------


## magalena

Ups  :oops:  to ja czytam połebkach.

Klinkier kalaharii a nie sahara. Na moje usprawiedliwienie i to i to pustynia.  :Lol:  

Nadal biało-szary tynk. Ewentualnie szary w odcieniu oliwki, czyli taki jak w projekcie (na wzornikach najjaśniejszy odcień wychodzący z "smutnej" oliwki). Wanilii w tym zestawie nie widzę.

Przy białoszarym tynku okna mogą być w kolorze , który ci się podoba, grunt by nie gryzły się z klinkierem. Przy szarooliwkowym, w kolorze wtapiającym, się czyli jak najbliższym klinkierowi

----------


## Zuzza

> zuzza tem ostatni domek bardzo mi sie podoba wiesz moze co do za elewacja


Beti, masz na myśli kolor?   Niestety nie wiem....

----------


## Marek30022

A ja mam tak.

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...010bf65bd.html

----------


## Zuzza

Beti, znalazłam coś podobnego jeszcze:




I jeszcze trochę powklejam przed weekendem  :Smile:

----------


## acca5



----------


## Magi77

Kochani a może macie coś wykończonego piaskowcem??  :Lol:

----------


## MałaR.

Kupiliśmy dom w budowie. Nie wiemy jakim kolorem pomalować nasz dom.
Narazie wygląda to tak










Planujemy położyc tyn mineralny i pomalować farbą silikonową. Na dole będzie klinkier (kolor zbliżony do komina), bo mąż juz niestety kupił.
Dach nie jest tak bardzo intensywnie czerowny jak na zdjeciach.
Co zrobić ze słupkami ogrodzenia?Pomalować w kolorze elewacji? Nie wygladają zbyt pięknie. Jkaie ogrodzenie do nich będzie pasowało?Podobają sie nam kute przęsła, ale nie wiem czy kasy starczy. Jest też problem, bo odległości między słupkami nie są równe i nie wiemy co zrobić zeby wszystko  miało rece i nogi. Czym i w jakim kolorze wykończyć schody i taras? Rynny są brązowe. W jakim kolorze zrobic podbitkę (raczej PCV, bo mniej kłopotliwa).
Doradzcie, proszę.

----------


## Whoever

Jestesmy w koncowej fazie projektu - teraz czas pomyslec o kolorach i wykonczeniu elewacji.  Bede wdzieczny za kazde pomysly:






dzieki
P[/img]

----------


## Whoever

czyli jak widac wyzej nie umiem zalaczac zdjecia
proba #2
[img][/img]

----------


## Whoever

wyszlo ale cos za duze proba #3 










Do trzech razy sztuka
Przepraszam za zrobienie malego balaganu   :Roll:  

Myslimy tak jak widac o szkle, kamieniu (najprawdopodobniej brazowawy ) i deskach.  Pytanie jakie kolory by tu pasowaly - dom stoi w na zadrzewionej dzialce.

Dzieki za wszytstkie porady

P

----------


## Whoever

Jak ktos wie jak wyczyscic ten balagan co zrobilem na wyzej - prosze daj mi znac - chetnie "posprzatam"

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*MałaR*. szczerze podoba mi się ten kolor co jest na domu obok Waszego! Naprawdę  :big grin:

----------


## Whoever

z prawej z lewej czy z naprzeciwka

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> z prawej z lewej czy z naprzeciwka


  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## Whoever

link pod podpisem i szukaj

----------


## MałaR.

Aga, dom sasiadów jest troszke bardziej zółtawy niz na załaczonej fotce. Ogólnie kolor ok, tylko mój męzu zastrzegł ze nie możemy takiego samego koloru jak sąsiedzi żeby głupio nie wyglądało,  że sciągamy  :wink:  .

----------


## MałaR.

Whoever, wasz domek całkikiem fajny jest  :smile:  , dużo okien, dużo swiatła.
Nie jest zimno w takim drewnianym domu?

----------


## Jolka

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> *Juras*, chyba zapatrzyliście się na prześlicznego Ondraszka 
> 
> Zmiany bardzo korzystne 
> 
> 
> Sloneczko, akurat ten domek widzę po raz pierwszy, ale nasz dom to też Atrium - GL101. Oryginał jeszcze inny - zupełnie inne domy, ale bazą stał się GL101.
> 
> ...


Juras, zdradź mi tajemnicę w jaki sposób zrobiliście odkosy w Waszym domu.
Ja już wprawdzie mam zrobioną elewację, tzn. ocieplenie styropianowe + tynk mineralny, ale marzymy o takich odkosach jak u Ciebie. Zresztą były w projekcie naszego domu, tyle, że projekt przewidywał ścianę jednowarstwową. A ja mam obawy, czy te odkosy można zrobić przy styropianowym ociepleniu.

----------


## Whoever

Podwojne szyby z Argonem i plastikiem czynia cuda + system kilimatyzacji z nadmuchem cieplego powietrza + moj klimat 2 razy cieplejszy niz PL - tak naprawde nie mam zimowych butow  :Lol:  
Ale co tu zrobic z ta elewacja - ciagle sie blakamy  :sad:

----------


## variuss

*DOM z okładki Ładnego Domu*







Więcej zdjęći opis domu:
http://dom.gazeta.pl/Ladny-Dom/1,62805,3664876.html

----------


## Whoever

bardzo dziekuje, podoba mi sie bardzo.

----------


## malmuc

O! to coś dla mnie, tyle że u mnie bedzie na dole klinkier.
Jak oglądam takie chatki to coraz bardziej jestem utwierdzona w tym że to będzie bombastycznie wyglądać  :big grin:

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Whoever: wreszcie jakiś ciekawy projekt! Doradzać na odległość w sprawie kolorystyki elewacji byłoby trudno. Po pierwsze, na pewno masz lokalne zalecenia, których powinienieś się trzymać. New Jersey to nie Polska i na pewno nie pozwolą Ci "poszaleć". Po drugie - w projekcie jest dużo kamienia. Myślę, że jest on elementem, od którego powinieneś wyjść, a do jego koloru i faktury dopasować resztę.
Czy to na dachu to dachówka, czy gont?

----------


## variuss

> O! to coś dla mnie, tyle że u mnie bedzie na dole klinkier.
> Jak oglądam takie chatki to coraz bardziej jestem utwierdzona w tym że to będzie bombastycznie wyglądać



Ja też jestem coraz bardziej utwierdzona w przekonaniu ze elewacja z drewna to jest to!  Przynajmiej fragment elewacji.

W artykule wyczytałam, ze na ten dom wykorzystano drewno sosnowe zabejcowane na kolor teak. Z kolei czytałam gdzieś indziej, ze na elewacje najlepiej nadaje się modrzew, który już sam w sobie jest czerwonawy. Zabejcowany dodatkowo będzie wyglądał równie pieknie.

----------


## malmuc

A to zaskoczyłas mnie z tą sosną   :smile:  
Jaki to numer? tej gazety?
Z tego co wiem to modrzew jest idealnym materiałem na elewacje, taki tez bede chyba poszukiwac, no i taras tez zrobie z takiegos amego materiału. Czytałam że drzewo modrzewiowe jest bardzo odporne na wode i temperature, nie odkształca się i nie przebarwia. 
Nie , no gadam głupoty   :oops:   Reagowac reaguje tyle ze nastepuje to znacznie wolniej niz pozostałe gatunki drzew.
Musze powklejac wam troche zdjec elewacji kamien-drzewo, po tym jak zobaczylam te domy w realu temat drzewa wrócił, chociaż przyznam że znajomym udało sie wcześniej mnie do tego pomysłu zniechęcić.
Byle mnie ten pomysł nie zeżarł finansowo   :cry:  

Co myślicie o jasnym klikierze w połączeniu z drewnem? czy raczej ciemny klinkier???

----------


## variuss

Ten dom jest na okladce Ładnego Domu, z tego miesiaca, kupowalam 2 dni temu  :wink:  Polecam, bo jest tam też artykuł o tarasach z drewna.

Co do kolorystyki, myślę, ze:

jasny klinkier + ciemna stolarka i ciemne drewno na elewacji. 
Kontarst jasne-ciemne najpełniej wydobędzie piekno drewna ( tak jak w tym domu powyżej)
Z ciemnym klinkierem ciemne drewno "zleje się" w jedna całość.

----------


## fasola25

> A to zaskoczyłas mnie z tą sosną   
> Jaki to numer? tej gazety?
> Z tego co wiem to modrzew jest idealnym materiałem na elewacje, taki tez bede chyba poszukiwac, no i taras tez zrobie z takiegos amego materiału. Czytałam że drzewo modrzewiowe jest bardzo odporne na wode i temperature, nie odkształca się i nie przebarwia. 
> Nie , no gadam głupoty    Reagowac reaguje tyle ze nastepuje to znacznie wolniej niz pozostałe gatunki drzew.
> Musze powklejac wam troche zdjec elewacji kamien-drzewo, po tym jak zobaczylam te domy w realu temat drzewa wrócił, chociaż przyznam że znajomym udało sie wcześniej mnie do tego pomysłu zniechęcić.
> Byle mnie ten pomysł nie zeżarł finansowo   
> 
> Co myślicie o jasnym klikierze w połączeniu z drewnem? czy raczej ciemny klinkier???


ja tez jestem przekonana do drewna na elewacji i pewnie bedzie to modrzew  :smile:  (na tarasie tez)
poza tym zastanawiam sie nad dodatkami z klinkieru lub łupka
jeszce nie wiem
ale jesli chodzi o klinkie, to przy dosc ciemnym drewnie chyba najlepiej bedzie wygladał piaskowy kolor

wklejaj, wklejaj te elewacje, sama chetnie popatrze  :big grin:

----------


## malmuc

> ja tez jestem przekonana do drewna na elewacji i pewnie bedzie to modrzew  (na tarasie tez)
> poza tym zastanawiam sie nad dodatkami z klinkieru lub łupka
> jeszce nie wiem
> ale jesli chodzi o klinkie, to przy dosc ciemnym drewnie chyba najlepiej bedzie wygladał piaskowy kolor
> 
> wklejaj, wklejaj te elewacje, sama chetnie popatrze


  :big grin:  Powklejam powklejam tylko wieczorkiem w domciu
Wytrzymasz ?  :smile:  
Mnie osobiscie podoba sie bardzo naturalny kolor dzrewa, niemyslałam go bejcowac i dlatego w pierwszej koncepcji był klinkier brązowo oliwkowy dla kontrastu. Tylko teraz tak sobie mysle ze przeciez drzewo bedzie z czasem ciemniało i moja stodoła zrobi sie smutna, ciemna .
No ale tez jak to bedzie wygladac? idac od dołu, jasny klinkier, ciemniejsze drzewo i grafitowa dachowka ?
W pierwsezj wersji wydawało mi sie atrakcyjniesze takie wyjscie :
klinkier ciemniejszy, jasne drewno, grafitowa dachówka.

----------


## Whoever

dlatego ze NJ to nie PL to nie mam ograniczen kolorystycznych, formy i innych widzimi sie.  
Jedyne ograniczenia to wysokosc domu (dyktowana wielkoscia dzialki i odlegloscia budowy od granicy) i  odleglosci od granicy.
I tak powinno byc w PL, bo niby dlaczego czyjes widzimi sie ma byc lepsze od twojego widzimi sie.
Kamien mysle ze polozymy jasny ale bardziej brazowawy
Zamiast drewna - sztuczne drewno podobne deski - jak nie dotkniesz to nie wiesz ze nie drewno.  Zreszta kamien tez pewnie sztuczny - nie do rozroznienia dla laika nawet jak trzymasz dwa kawalki w reku (a 1/2 ceny naturalnego)
Co to jest gont?
Jaka dachowke polozymy to tez jeszcze nie do konca ustalone - ale na pewno nic ciezkiego (raczej blacha, plastik, lub papo dachowka)

----------


## fasola25

> Powklejam powklejam tylko wieczorkiem w domciu
> Wytrzymasz ?  
> Mnie osobiscie podoba sie bardzo naturalny kolor dzrewa, niemyslałam go bejcowac i dlatego w pierwszej koncepcji był klinkier brązowo oliwkowy dla kontrastu. Tylko teraz tak sobie mysle ze przeciez drzewo bedzie z czasem ciemniało i moja stodoła zrobi sie smutna, ciemna .
> No ale tez jak to bedzie wygladac? idac od dołu, jasny klinkier, ciemniejsze drzewo i grafitowa dachowka ?
> W pierwsezj wersji wydawało mi sie atrakcyjniesze takie wyjscie :
> klinkier ciemniejszy, jasne drewno, grafitowa dachówka.


ostatnio tez wpadlismy na pomysl aby klinkier lub lupek zastapic plytami kaminnymi, tak jak na tym wykuszu:




a tu zbliżenie


to jest chyba jakis granit
w rzeczywistosci wyglada duzo lepiej i mysle, ze dobrze komponowalby sie z drewnem
pozdrawiam

----------


## variuss

Myślę, że to piaskowiec. Ciekawe za ile ta przyjemność ???     :big grin:

----------


## fasola25

> Myślę, że to piaskowiec. Ciekawe za ile ta przyjemność ???


nie bardzo sie na tym znam, ale na piaskowiec mi to nie wygladalo

na szczescie mam kawalek tego kamienia  :big grin:  
musze sie z nim wybrac do kamieniarza

----------


## malmuc

no to powklejam

----------


## malmuc



----------


## Xena z Xsary

fasola moze to są płytki gresowe? tak wygląda...

----------


## Eunika

Cześć! może mi ktoś doradzi czy pasują okna w kolorze złoty dąb do ciemnografitowej dachówki. Pierwotnie miał być orzech ale podobno do złotego dębu można więcej rzeczy dopasować we wnętrzu. To jest zdanie mojego męża , ja cały czas wolałabym ten orzech bo widziałam kilka domków w tym zestawie i bardzo mi się podobało. Ale jeśli nie będzie się gryzło to może dam się namówic. Co o tym sądzicie? Ze względów finansowych musimy wybrać okleinę tylko w jednym kolorze a nie chciałabym mieć okien od wewnątrz białych. proszę doradzcie!!!!

----------


## Rezi

grafitowa dachówka, jasna elewacja i okna w złotym dębie wg mnie pasują idealnie 
 :cool:

----------


## fasola25

> fasola moze to są płytki gresowe? tak wygląda...


jesli juz to płyty   :smile:  
maja one ok  4 cm grubości!

----------


## taje

> dlatego ze NJ to nie PL to nie mam ograniczen kolorystycznych, formy i innych widzimi sie.  
> Jedyne ograniczenia to wysokosc domu (dyktowana wielkoscia dzialki i odlegloscia budowy od granicy) i  odleglosci od granicy.
> I tak powinno byc w PL, bo niby dlaczego czyjes widzimi sie ma byc lepsze od twojego widzimi sie.
> Kamien mysle ze polozymy jasny ale bardziej brazowawy
> Zamiast drewna - sztuczne drewno podobne deski - jak nie dotkniesz to nie wiesz ze nie drewno.  Zreszta kamien tez pewnie sztuczny - nie do rozroznienia dla laika nawet jak trzymasz dwa kawalki w reku (a 1/2 ceny naturalnego)
> Co to jest gont?
> Jaka dachowke polozymy to tez jeszcze nie do konca ustalone - ale na pewno nic ciezkiego (raczej blacha, plastik, lub papo dachowka)


Whoever, nie rób tego błędu - dlaczego ulepszać naturę? ZAWSZE widać, że to udawane drewno albo kamień. Naturalny kamień i drewno pięknie się starzeje, podróbki nie. Popatrz na plastikowy siding - starzeje się bez wdzięku, może dlatego, że (przynajmniej w moich oczach) nigdy go nie posiadał. Sęk w tym żeby dobrać odpowiednie drewno i kamień.

----------


## Whoever

Kamien sztuczny i naturalny wyglada tak samo - tyle ze sztuczny sie nie starzeje  :smile:  
co do drewna to ciagle sie jeszcze wachamy - cenowo sztuczne jest troche drozsze - ale ma duzo zalet nad naturalnym - nie plowieje, nigdy nie trzeba malowac, nie peka, nie pecznieje i wyglada na prawde tak samo tylko w dotyku jest bardziej "sliskie" - przez co latwiej je sie myje.
Wymienie tez nasze patio z drewna na sztuczne
zaleta - wyglada tak samo przez 25 lat - nie wiem czy kiedys miales "przyjemnosc" pracy ze starym drzewem ktore chciales doprowadzic do jak nowe wygladu.

----------


## taje

> Kamien sztuczny i naturalny wyglada tak samo - tyle ze sztuczny sie nie starzeje  
> co do drewna to ciagle sie jeszcze wachamy - cenowo sztuczne jest troche drozsze - ale ma duzo zalet nad naturalnym - nie plowieje, nigdy nie trzeba malowac, nie peka, nie pecznieje i wyglada na prawde tak samo tylko w dotyku jest bardziej "sliskie" - przez co latwiej je sie myje.
> Wymienie tez nasze patio z drewna na sztuczne
> zaleta - wyglada tak samo przez 25 lat - nie wiem czy kiedys miales "przyjemnosc" pracy ze starym drzewem ktore chciales doprowadzic do jak nowe wygladu.


Może to kwestia indywidualnej wrażliwości estetycznej, ale moim zdaniem ZAWSZE widać, że to sztuczny materiał. Starzenie naturalnych materiałów jest piękne - plastiku paskudne. Nie odrzucam nowoczesnych technologii ale próbuję znaleźć dla nich właściwe zastosowanie - high tech w domu tak, imitacje naturalnych materiałów nie. 

Nie obraź się ale Twoje podejście to poniekąd kwintesencja amerykańskiej estetyki seryjności (kłania sie Baudrillard), po co oryginał skoro kopia stała się bardziej rzeczywista. A sama definicja rzeczywistości brzmi: to, czemu można dać równoważną reprodukcję.    :cool:   Wybacz te filozoficzne dywagacje - późna już pora.

----------


## Whoever

I wtym jest "pies pogrzebany" ze nie zawsze widac.  kamienia sztucznego od naturalnego nie odroznisz.  Z deskami tylko jak dotkniesz.  Nowe materialy zaszly technologicznie bardzo bardzo daleko - to juz nie "siding" z lat 50.  Deski robi z wiurow i czytego platiku - miesza sie i dodajac barwnikow.  Wygladaja jak starannie pomalowane drewno - z tym ze nie trzeba go wiecej nigdy malowac, ale mozna jakbys nagle zapragnal niebieskiego domku.
A ze nowe wypiera stare no coz taka kolej rzeczy - nikt juz nie nabija deseczek na sciany i nie zarzuca je cementem a potem szlifuje i kaladzie cieka warstewke gipsu by siana byla glatka.  Plyta gipsowo papierowa wyparla tynki wewnetrzene i nikt nie placze
Amerykanie ida do przodu po najmniejszej lini oporu urzywajac otwiejac drzwi przez co nie maja bolu glowy od walenia ja w mur.

z calym szacunkiem

----------


## taje

> I wtym jest "pies pogrzebany" ze nie zawsze widac.  kamienia sztucznego od naturalnego nie odroznisz.  Z deskami tylko jak dotkniesz.  Nowe materialy zaszly technologicznie bardzo bardzo daleko - to juz nie "siding" z lat 50.  Deski robi z wiurow i czytego platiku - miesza sie i dodajac barwnikow.  Wygladaja jak starannie pomalowane drewno - z tym ze nie trzeba go wiecej nigdy malowac, ale mozna jakbys nagle zapragnal niebieskiego domku.
> A ze nowe wypiera stare no coz taka kolej rzeczy - nikt juz nie nabija deseczek na sciany i nie zarzuca je cementem a potem szlifuje i kaladzie cieka warstewke gipsu by siana byla glatka.  Plyta gipsowo papierowa wyparla tynki wewnetrzene i nikt nie placze
> Amerykanie ida do przodu po najmniejszej lini oporu urzywajac otwiejac drzwi przez co nie maja bolu glowy od walenia ja w mur.
> 
> z calym szacunkiem


Piotrze - w tym rzecz, że wyglada "jak". Chyba się nie zrozumiemy. Sztuczne drewno jest dla mnie nieakceptowalne, podobnie jak "bita  śmietana" z aerozolu - smakuje podobnie ale ten posmak tłuszczy roślinnych udających śmietanę, brr. To "prawie" robi dużą różnicę, jeśli wiesz o czym mówię.   :cool:  A tak na marginesie - zdziwiłbyś się jak wiele osób woli tradycyjne tynki od karton gipsu.

----------


## fasola25

> Napisał Whoever
> 
> I wtym jest "pies pogrzebany" ze nie zawsze widac.  kamienia sztucznego od naturalnego nie odroznisz.  Z deskami tylko jak dotkniesz.  Nowe materialy zaszly technologicznie bardzo bardzo daleko - to juz nie "siding" z lat 50.  Deski robi z wiurow i czytego platiku - miesza sie i dodajac barwnikow.  Wygladaja jak starannie pomalowane drewno - z tym ze nie trzeba go wiecej nigdy malowac, ale mozna jakbys nagle zapragnal niebieskiego domku.
> A ze nowe wypiera stare no coz taka kolej rzeczy - nikt juz nie nabija deseczek na sciany i nie zarzuca je cementem a potem szlifuje i kaladzie cieka warstewke gipsu by siana byla glatka.  Plyta gipsowo papierowa wyparla tynki wewnetrzene i nikt nie placze
> Amerykanie ida do przodu po najmniejszej lini oporu urzywajac otwiejac drzwi przez co nie maja bolu glowy od walenia ja w mur.
> 
> z calym szacunkiem
> 
> 
> Piotrze - w tym rzecz, że wyglada "jak". Chyba się nie zrozumiemy. Sztuczne drewno jest dla mnie nieakceptowalne, podobnie jak "bita  śmietana" z aerozolu - smakuje podobnie ale ten posmak tłuszczy roślinnych udających śmietanę, brr. To "prawie" robi dużą różnicę, jeśli wiesz o czym mówię.   A tak na marginesie - zdziwiłbyś się jak wiele osób woli tradycyjne tynki od karton gipsu.



dokładnie PRAWIE robi wielką różnicę  :Wink2:

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Zrób z prawdziwego drewna i prawdziwego kamienia. Miejscowym oczy wyjdą z orbit.

----------


## Whoever

teraz mam z prawdziwego drewna - ktorego ciagle nie wykluczam bo ciut tansze.  ale ile jest przy tym drewnie jest extra co roku roboty.
Jezeli chodzi o kamien - to dam sobie przyslowiowa reke uciac ze te plyty ktorymi ktostam sie podniecal to nie "prawdziwy" kamien a wytwor czlowieka.
a tu przyklady - kto mi powie ktory jest naturalny











cieplutko
 :Wink2:

----------


## pluszku

Otóż przede wszystkim z faktu, ze Polaków nie ma na szczęście tak wielu jak Holendrów.
Polska jest krajem większym od Holandii a ludzi tu 5 razy mniej. Nie dziwota więc, że oni tak się zabudowują bo inaczej by się nie pomieścili.
 ??????????
Wikipedia podaje ze Holendrow jest 16 406 491 czyli 3 razy mniej niz
Polakow. Liczysz z jakimis zamorskimi koloniamia holenderskimi ?

----------


## Nikola79

CZESC , przedstawie jakie ja bede miala kolory domu , dom wprawdzie sie buduje dopiero ale w przyszlym roku chce tam juz zamieszkac,
dach bedzie grafitowy do tego biale okna biala brama i biale drzwi a tynk bedzie taki "cieply " szary do tego okna beda w "opaskach" bialych mysle ze bedzie to wygladalo bardzo elegancko , widzialam taki dom na sloweni i strasznie mi sie spodobal  :smile: 
napewno bedzie orginalnie bo u nas chyba sie uwzieli wszedzie tylko żolte domu   :ohmy:

----------


## malmuc

> CZESC , przedstawie jakie ja bede miala kolory domu , dom wprawdzie sie buduje dopiero ale w przyszlym roku chce tam juz zamieszkac,
> dach bedzie grafitowy do tego biale okna biala brama i biale drzwi a tynk bedzie taki "cieply " szary do tego okna beda w "opaskach" bialych mysle ze bedzie to wygladalo bardzo elegancko , widzialam taki dom na sloweni i strasznie mi sie spodobal 
> napewno bedzie orginalnie bo u nas chyba sie uwzieli wszedzie tylko żolte domu


Przesłałam kiedyś siostrze mieszkającej na obczyźnie zdjęcie mojej poprzedniej działki, wokół stały już nowo pobudowane domki. Zapytała mnie wtedy czy w Polsce jest jakiś przepis na to by elewacje domków jednorodzinnych były w żółtych odcieniach ?   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Faktycznie na tamtym osiedlu roiło sie od takich elewacji .

Nikola79 myslę że grafit będzie fajnie sie przentował, tez kiedyś o tym kolorze myślałam, i jeśli nie wybrałabym klinkieru z drewnem pewnie na graficie by stanęło. Ciekawe jaki masz projekt , jak te opaski wokół okien sie będą w nim prezentować.

----------


## acca5

Dopiero teraz zobaczyłam dom Reziego- piekna trawa wreszcie ci wyrosła Rezi- to ta sama co wczesniej czy siana na nowo a moze z rolki?

----------


## Kulin

A to nasz Boston II, jeszcze trochę brakuje to całości, ale pomalutku do przodu.







już nie kombinuje, nie mam pojecia jakw stawić tu zdjecie  :sad:

----------


## Rezi

> A to nasz Boston II, jeszcze trochę brakuje to całości, ale pomalutku do przodu.
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


ładny domek i ładne widoki    :cool:

----------


## Kulin

Rezi dzięki, próbowałem wstawić od razu zdjecie ale ni chuchu, nie wiem jak to zrobić. A widoki super, tylko na zdjeciu nie za bardzo widać.

----------


## Rezi

pomoge   :smile:

----------


## Nikola79

MALMUC nie mam jak ci pokazac mojego domu bo mamy prjekt indywidualny , mysle ze te opaski biale bardzo rozjasnia nasz domek , w przyszlym roku wkleje nasz domek mam nadzieje hehe

----------


## malmuc

> MALMUC nie mam jak ci pokazac mojego domu bo mamy prjekt indywidualny , mysle ze te opaski biale bardzo rozjasnia nasz domek , w przyszlym roku wkleje nasz domek mam nadzieje hehe


zachęcam w zimowe długie wieczory zrobić jakąś mini wizualizację  
i ją tu prędziutko wstawić   :smile:  
Nie pozwól nam czekać do przyszłego roku   :sad:  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie   :big grin:

----------


## Nikola79

MALMUC zaczelysmy budowac dzien doslownie w tym samym czasie , czy wy tez macie zamiar w przyszlym roku sie tam wprowadzic??? wogole to ciekawy ten wasz domek jeszcze sie z takim nie spotkalam  :smile:

----------


## bezele

> Napisał Kulin
> 
> A to nasz Boston II, jeszcze trochę brakuje to całości, ale pomalutku do przodu.
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> ładny domek i ładne widoki


Ano bardzo ładny domek  a i widoki całkiem niezłe Rezi masz oko  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## acca5

A tu zdjęcia zdobyczne, prosze otworzyć w duzym formacie- Austria
zachwycił mnie szczegolnie drugi dom.

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## agnieszkakusi

może mi doradzicie...chcemy niedługo kupic dachówkę i juz teraz rozmyslamy nad kolorem. Dachówka będzie matowa brąz lub grafit, okna na 100% złoty dąb. Jaka dachówke wybrać i o jakim kolorze elewacji pomyslec przy tej naszej parterówce tak, żeby nie była "przytłoczona"?

----------


## kaczorek.

> może mi doradzicie...chcemy niedługo kupic dachówkę i juz teraz rozmyslamy nad kolorem. Dachówka będzie matowa brąz lub grafit, okna na 100% złoty dąb. Jaka dachówke wybrać i o jakim kolorze elewacji pomyslec przy tej naszej parterówce tak, żeby nie była "przytłoczona"?


jak to jaki  :wink:   czarna dachówka (grafit), złoty dąb - okienka, i jasna piaskowa elewacja  :smile:  tak to widze...

----------


## agnieszkakusi

no własnie....grafit czy brąz? A może ktos ma jakieś zdjęcia parterówek w takich kolorach?

----------


## Nikola79

A ja to widze zupelnie inaczej jak dla mnie do złotego debu to pasuja kolory pokrewne czyli braz , obok mnie sa 2 domy grafit ze zlotym debem wogole mi sie to nie podoba..................ale wiadomo to rzecz gustu.............a o gustach sie nie dyskutuje  :smile:  
a elewacje wtedy zrobila bym jakas jasna ecri czy jakies takie jasne beże

----------


## kaczorek.

> A ja to widze zupelnie inaczej jak dla mnie do złotego debu to pasuja kolory pokrewne czyli braz , obok mnie sa 2 domy grafit ze zlotym debem wogole mi sie to nie podoba..................ale wiadomo to rzecz gustu.............a o gustach sie nie dyskutuje  
> a elewacje wtedy zrobila bym jakas jasna ecri czy jakies takie jasne beże


a ja widzialem sporo takich domków tj. czarna dachówka + złoty dąb + jasna elewacja i BARDZO ŁADNIE to wszytsko razem wyglada  :smile:  dlatego u mnie będzie właśnie tak...    :cool:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

no to mamy 1:1...czekam dalej  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## malmuc

A ja widziałam wiele parterówek z czarnym dachem i strasznie przytłączająco to wyglądało, ale to zależy od tego jaki to dach. 
Brąz może całkiem całkiem ładnie wyglądać.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Malmuc, projekt mój widac w linku. Tez jakoś bardziej przemawia do mnie brąz...

----------


## Nikola79

KACZOREK  pisalam wczesniej " ze o gustach" sie raczej nie dyskutuje , mnie sie akurat takie polaczenie nie podoba ale tobie tak zreszta widzialam ze sam masz takie polaczenie  :smile:  
ja bede miala grafitowy dach i biale okna dla mnie to jedyna opcja kolorystyczna

----------


## Damro

> Napisał agnieszkakusi
> 
> może mi doradzicie...chcemy niedługo kupic dachówkę i juz teraz rozmyslamy nad kolorem. Dachówka będzie matowa brąz lub grafit, okna na 100% złoty dąb. Jaka dachówke wybrać i o jakim kolorze elewacji pomyslec przy tej naszej parterówce tak, żeby nie była "przytłoczona"?
> 
> 
> jak to jaki   czarna dachówka (grafit), złoty dąb - okienka, i jasna piaskowa elewacja  tak to widze...


Jak grafit dach to okna tylko białe a nie brązowe,tak samo czerwony dach i brązowe okna  :ohmy:  ,te kolory ze sobą sie gryzą i nie ładnie to wygląda.Oczywiście to jest moje zdanie.  :cool:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

to zostajemy przy brązowej dachówce?

----------


## fasola25

> może mi doradzicie...chcemy niedługo kupic dachówkę i juz teraz rozmyslamy nad kolorem. Dachówka będzie matowa brąz lub grafit, okna na 100% złoty dąb. Jaka dachówke wybrać i o jakim kolorze elewacji pomyslec przy tej naszej parterówce tak, żeby nie była "przytłoczona"?



wg mnie zdecydowanie grafitowy dach, a elewacja bardzo bardzo jasna. Nawet nie piaskowa a biala (chodzi o taką ciepłą biel, złamaną)

----------


## andrzejka

A co proponujecie do dachu w kolorze ceglastym i białych okien, rynien, podbitki oprócz żółtego  :Roll:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

mam grafitowy dach....
ale białych okien nie zdzierżę....

a do czerwonej dachowki może coś oliwkowego na elewacji (elementy?)

----------


## Sloneczko

Jakie mogą być wymiary tego legara?

 

Bardzo mi się taki sufit podoba  :smile:

----------


## Whoever

jezeli myslisz o tym w lewym gornym rogu to jest najprawdopodobniej 6x6 inch czyli jakiej 13x13

----------


## Sloneczko

O, dzięki  :smile:  
A w jakich odstępach od siebie byłoby najlepiej je kłaść?
Bedę miała salon długi na 7,36 m, za to niezbyt szeroki, na 3,80 m i taki sufit mógłby go optycznie poszerzyć.

----------


## Whoever

Mysle ze nie ma reguly ale moim zdaniem nie za gesto - przynajmniej 1m -1.2 odstepu

----------


## Sloneczko

No to chyba będzie ładnie, bo taką samą odległość planował mój mąż  :wink:

----------


## cemik1

Dobrze, że znalazł się wątek na temat elewacji. Ja nie mam zbytniego pojęcia o tych zimnych, ciepłych, dobrych i złych zestawieniach kolorów i dlatego proszę o radę. Dom ma medzianą dachówkę roben, miedziane rynny, drzwi i okna to złoty dąb. Dojdą jeszcze sosnowe okiennice. Czy ich kolor możliwie zbliżony do stolarki będzie odpowiedni?

Jaki kolor elewacji będzie tutaj pasował (oby tylko nie żółty, bo tylko takie ostatnio stawiają w okolicy)? Myślałem o prawie białym - takim jak umieściła *Zuzza* na pierwszym zdjęciu w pierwszej wiadomości w tym wątku. Tylko, czy to jest rzeczywiście biały, czy może jakiś inny numerek koloru?
Pozostaje jeszcze obłożenie lub pomalowanie czymś ścian fundamentowych - czyżby klinkier w kolorze dachu?
Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie.

----------


## agika

Witam Wszystkich

Obejrzalam Wasze piekne domy i zaczelam sie zastanawiac poraz kolejny czy dom, ktory zamierzam kupic moze tez stac sie ladnym domem, jesli chodzi o elewacje. Prosze napiszcie jesli macie jakies wizje, bo ja juz trace glowe od zastanawiania sie. 
Na pewno wymieniam okna, drzwi i zmieniam uklad drzwi balkonowych. Okna chyba zrobie ciemnobrazowe.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=63326

Dziekuje za wszelkie sugestie

----------


## agika

Przepraszam wszystkich, ale ciemna masa ze mnie i pomimo, ze album zalozylam na onecie, to i tak wkleic zdjec nie umiem, to co sie otwiera na stronie do ktorej link pokazalam niestety nie jest moim domem.

Pozdrawiam, zaraz sprobuje cos z tym fantem zrobic, bo bardzo mi zalezy na pomocy.

----------


## Kukluxik

Widzę że koncert życzeń ostatnio sie tu odbywa więc i ja się dołączę   :Wink2:  
Już Was kiedyś męczyłam w kwestii kolorków mojego domku.
Dach czerwony, okna białe, rynny ciemny brąz, drzwi kiedyś do wymiany więc  się podporządkują reszcie ( narazie jakiś tam machoń).
No i byłam zdecydowana na ciemną drewnianą podbitkę ale ....
Teraz do aranżacji dołączył jeszcze taras - zobaczcie proszę 










I już zgłupiałam totalnie  :Roll:   - przecież nie zrobię na nim  podbitki czekoladowej bo chyba za ciemno będzie.
Podłogę planujemy drewnianą, świerkową ale też nie wiem na jaki kolor ja pomalujemy( myśleliśmy o jasnym, raczej naturalnym kolorze ).
Te belki między szkleniami zrobimy tak jak ramy okien ale jak reszta?
Wszystki podbitki są stare i do wymiany.
Jak myślicie - czy na tarasie może być jasna a na reszcie domu ciemny brąz ?  :Confused:  
Nad balkonem poprzedni właściciele założyli jeszcze nowe deski i pomalowali na teak Drewnochronem i powiem szczerze że od spodu z tą czekoladową  rynną to jeszcze fajnie wygląda.
Mam jednak mieszane uczucia jak się to ma do koloru dachu ?
Bo jakby ten teak pasował to może go szczelić tez na tarasie ?

I jeszcze kolejna kwestia.
Jak już pisałam kiedyś chcę zastosować na elewacji kamień.
Obłożymy nim  napewno cały garaż ale teraz nie wiem czy przyziemie  aż do balkonu ( trochę za dużo tego - jakieś dziwne proporcje mi wychodzą   :Confused: )
A może tylko do okien ( dolnej krawędzi ) ?
No i jaki kolor ?
Elewację chcemy raczej białą lub delikatnie kremową?

Bardzo Was proszę o jakiekolwiek sugestie i porady.
Może się Wam coś nasunie 
Będę dozgonnie wdzięczna   :big tongue:

----------


## agika

Mam nadzieje, ze teraz sie uda z tymi zdjeciami, mam nadzieje, ze moze ktos z Was odpisze. Co byscie zrobili z elewacja tego domu, zeby wygladal lepiej? 

[img]http://foto.m.onet.pl/_m/22bdfa988b5dc229c5124a303bfc6cb0,10,19,0.jpg
[/img]http://foto.m.onet.pl/_m/4da3ac0512f264c1a8b9628e39cfe059,10,19,0.jpg
[img]http://foto.m.onet.pl/_m/c3b036b7fded0025fed438747eef3cd6,10,19,0.jpg
[/img]http://foto.m.onet.pl/_m/9f3dd85c844d23dd01f8ad53386a08a3,10,19,0.jpg
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam
A

----------


## agika

no i niestety, nie wiem czy znajdzie sie jeszcze ktos cierpliwy na moja niewiedze, ale moze sie wkoncu nauczylam

----------


## fasola25

> Mam nadzieje, ze teraz sie uda z tymi zdjeciami, mam nadzieje, ze moze ktos z Was odpisze. Co byscie zrobili z elewacja tego domu, zeby wygladal lepiej? 
> 
> [img]http://foto.m.onet.pl/_m/22bdfa988b5dc229c5124a303bfc6cb0,10,19,0.jpg
> [/img]http://foto.m.onet.pl/_m/4da3ac0512f264c1a8b9628e39cfe059,10,19,0.jpg
> [img]http://foto.m.onet.pl/_m/c3b036b7fded0025fed438747eef3cd6,10,19,0.jpg
> [/img]http://foto.m.onet.pl/_m/9f3dd85c844d23dd01f8ad53386a08a3,10,19,0.jpg
> Dziekuje i pozdrawiam
> A


chyba o to Ci chodziło:

----------


## agika

Dzieki, latwo nie bylo, ale sie udalo.

POzdrawiam
A

----------


## moniqa_1977

Agika - b.proszę zrób coś z awatarem!
Dzieciaki są fajne - ale nie da się czytać wątku  :sad:

----------


## agika

Przepraszam za bledy, ale sie ucze, , mam nadzieje, ze juz zdjecie jest odpowiednie, ale wczesniej wklejonych nie umiem zmienic, pomocy

Pozdrawiam
Agnieszka

----------


## moniqa_1977

Bardzo dziekuję!  :big grin:

----------


## acca5



----------


## Kukluxik

O rany ale się temat zagrzebał .
Gdzie się podziewacie - ja tu nadal na Wasze rady czekam   :sad:  
Podbitki leżą i nie wiem jak je wymalować.
Zuzza, Fasolka i reszta szanownego grona wracajcie !!!

----------


## tukaj

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Witam, 

Wybrany projekt z pracowni

http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/index.php?id=4&hid=784 

i nasza jeszcze niezakończona realizacja:: 














pozdrawiam   :big grin:  
Darek

----------


## JoShi

*tukaj* można jakieś zbliżenia na parapety obejrzeć ?

----------


## tukaj

> *tukaj* można jakieś zbliżenia na parapety obejrzeć ?


Witam,

Ok!, ale posiadane zdjęcie parapetów jest zrobione  przed położeniem tynków.



pozdrawiam  :big grin:  

Darek

----------


## JoShi

Dzięki. Właśnie o to mi chodziło. Też chcę podobne gzymsy pod parapety założyc i interesują mnie tego typu obrazki. Możesz mi powiedzieć jak te gzymsy zostały wykończone ? Otynkowane czy pomalowane ?

----------


## tukaj

> Dzięki. Właśnie o to mi chodziło. Też chcę podobne gzymsy pod parapety założyc i interesują mnie tego typu obrazki. Możesz mi powiedzieć jak te gzymsy zostały wykończone ? Otynkowane czy pomalowane ?


Witam,

Listwy okienne i listwy pod parapetami wykonane są ze styropianu, zazbrojone siatką, utwardzone jakimś specyfikiem i zaciągnięte klejem. W związku z kształtami listew ( zaokrąglenia, załamania itp,)  trudno byłoby pokryć je tynkiem w miarę równo. Dlatego też pomalowaliśmy je farbą silikatową.

Link do producenta:

http://www.sima.pl/

pozdrawiam  :big grin:  

Darek

----------


## tukaj

> Dzięki. Właśnie o to mi chodziło. Też chcę podobne gzymsy pod parapety założyc i interesują mnie tego typu obrazki. Możesz mi powiedzieć jak te gzymsy zostały wykończone ? Otynkowane czy pomalowane ?


Witam,

Listwy okienne i listwy pod parapetami wykonane są ze styropianu, zazbrojone siatką, utwardzone jakimś specyfikiem i zaciągnięte klejem. W związku z kształtami listew ( zaokrąglenia, załamania itp,)  trudno byłoby pokryć je tynkiem w miarę równo. Dlatego też pomalowaliśmy je farbą silikatową.

Link do producenta:

http://www.sima.pl/

pozdrawiam  :big grin:  

Darek

----------


## JoShi

No to wyjaśniłeś chyba juz wszystkie moje wątpliwości. Dzięki.

----------


## JoShi

Acha jeszcze jedno. Mógłbyś napisać, które profile zastosowano u Ciebie ?

----------


## tukaj

> Acha jeszcze jedno. Mógłbyś napisać, które profile zastosowano u Ciebie ?



Witam,

Odpowiadam:

Listwy - L12
Parapety - P04

plus zworniki

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:  

Darek

----------


## JoShi

Jeszcze raz pieknie dziękuję.

----------


## aneta7311

Dom przykryty jest marsylką-czerwona angoba Bogena. Rynny-ciemny brąz. Czy okna PCV w okleinie drewnopodobnej-orzech będą odpowiednie? A może to zbyt ciepły kolor. Proszę pomóżcie.

----------


## magdac.

Witam, pomóżcie w doborze kolorystyki cegły klinkierowej na kominy, koloru elewacji i koloru rynnien do dachówki Koramica renesansowej L15 w kolorze antracyt-angoba.
Mam straszny mętlik  w glowie i żadnej koncepcji na zewnętrzny wygląd mojego domu.  :sad:

----------


## acca5



----------


## Damro

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## iwona_zabrze

Mam dylemat, bo nie wiem czy będą pasować do czarnego lub antracytowego dachu okna i podbitka złoty dąb oraz rynny w kolorze miedzianym. Oczywiście elewcja bardzo jasny krem. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Żelka

> Mam dylemat, bo nie wiem czy będą pasować do czarnego lub antracytowego dachu okna i podbitka złoty dąb oraz rynny w kolorze miedzianym. Oczywiście elewcja bardzo jasny krem. Co o tym sądzicie?


Na poprzedniej stronie masz podobny dom Reziego, tez ciemny dach i okna zloty dab, rynny tylko inne...  :Wink2:

----------


## iwona_zabrze

Ten dom już widziałam jest ładny ale nie daje mi odpowiedzi na moje pytanie.

----------


## Żelka

to ja tez moge pokazac nasza elewacje, moze komus tez pomoze przy wyborze..  :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## Żelka

> Ten dom już widziałam jest ładny ale nie daje mi odpowiedzi na moje pytanie.


My sie wydaje, ze ten zestaw jak pisalas moze byc calkiem ladny...  :big grin:  
U nas jest dach brazowy ale tutaj wyglada na ciemniejszy, prawie jak czarny. Okna sa zloty dab, rynny takie jak dach,elewacja jasny bez. Jak mozesz sobie przy moich zdjeciach wyobrazic swoje rynny, to moze cos pomoglam...  :Wink2:

----------


## acca5



----------


## Zuzza

Strasznie zaniedbałam elewacje  ::-(:   aż nie mogłam znaleźć wątka....

Ale może  teraz uda mi się znaleźć więcej czasu.

----------


## malmuc

poradzcie dobrzy ludzie.
dach bedzie z L15 angoba antracytowa

komina ma byc z 

to jest kolor matrix, fuga popielata
a teraz właśnie jaka rynna?
grafit

czy czarna


no i elewacja plan taki:
gora domu w drewnie, prawdopodobnie swierk a na nim lakierobejca w kolorze pinia, a dół jeśli nie klinkier to tynk w kolorze szarym cos takiego:

----------


## warkot

Zelijka jaki to kjolor??
jest zajefajny dokładnie taki kcę mieć!

----------


## daxima

oddaje głos za grafit   :Wink2:  
wydaja mi się  bardziej elegantsze   :Lol:  i nie będą spustowe tak się odcinać na elewacji 


A ja mam pytanko może komuś coś się rzuciło w oczy.
Wymyśliłsm sobie balustrady balkonowe które miałyby nie zabierać pięknych widoków z okna. Tylko jakie Nie mogą być za bardzo hi tec .
Może szkło z drewnem. Tylko jak z ta praktycznością . Mam codziennie stać z tą szmatką. Może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w temacie?

----------


## Xena z Xsary

rynna grafit -sprawdz, marley ma fajny grafit

----------


## malmuc

> rynna grafit -sprawdz, marley ma fajny grafit


tak widziałam z marleya grafit, jest nawet ciemniejszy od tego z firmy Wavin, podoba sie mnie bardzo, ale cena juz nie   :sad:

----------


## magdac.

> poradzcie dobrzy ludzie.
> dach bedzie z L15 angoba antracytowa
> 
> komina ma byc z 
> 
> to jest kolor matrix, fuga popielata
> a teraz właśnie jaka rynna?
> grafit
> 
> ...



Ja też mam ten sam dach, z Koramica, rynny wybralam Marleya grafitowe, są o wiele ładniejsze niz Wavina, to jest fakt. W hurtowni w której brałam rynny różnica w cnie między tymi dwoma firmami była rzedu 250 zl. Cegła klinkierowa Matrix jak dla mnie jest za ciemna, ja wybiorę chyba burgund. Nie wiem niestety co z elewacją, okna będą w kolorze orzecha wloskiego

----------


## malmuc

no to chyba będzie jednak marley grafitowy, a przyszło mi do głowy ze zamiast tego matrixa 


wezmę stratusa

co wy na to?

----------


## Żelka

> Zelijka jaki to kjolor??
> jest zajefajny dokładnie taki kcę mieć!


to tynk silikatowy, Extherm, nr. koloru 271
opaska - tynk mozaikowy Gramaplast - kolor R

----------


## Ewa G

Matrix jest tylko pomalowany na czarny kolor, a w masie jest to ciemny brąz, więc trzeba murowac na pełną spoinę (co producent zaleca, ale bardzo często tak się nie robi, bo niby ładniej i murarzom wygodniej). Tu dodatkowo brzegi nie są równe i wystają rózne takie jakby wycisnięcia z formy, więc pełna spoina to wszystko maskuje.
Stratus chyba podobnie jest tylko pomalowany na grafit. 
Jest też Potsdam, CRH, grafitowy klinkier i juz jest bardziej zabarwiony w masie na grafit i trochę równiejszy, ale chyba droższy bo u nas tego nie produkują.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

jest tez holenderska cegła, podam ci namiary na prv ja zaluje ze jej nie wzielam ale nie mieli wtedy kratowki jak murowalam kominy.
ja mam matrixa - ale z ciemna fugą, moge Ci na mejla wysłać zdjęcie komina

----------


## malmuc

> jest tez holenderska cegła, podam ci namiary na prv ja zaluje ze jej nie wzielam ale nie mieli wtedy kratowki jak murowalam kominy.
> ja mam matrixa - ale z ciemna fugą, moge Ci na mejla wysłać zdjęcie komina


Xena koniecznie wyslij, mój mąż koniecznie chce jasną fugę, chciałabym zobaczyc jak to wyglada z ciemną.
Jesli ktos z was ma komin z czarnej lub grafitowej cegły i z szarą-jasną fugą to prosze wrzucajcie fotki  :Wink2:

----------


## Agduś

Szukałam, szukałam aż znalazłam:


Szkoda tylko, że brama garażu otwarta i nie widać, jak dom z nią wygląda.

----------


## malmuc

> Ja też mam ten sam dach, z Koramica, rynny wybralam Marleya grafitowe, są o wiele ładniejsze niz Wavina, to jest fakt. W hurtowni w której brałam rynny różnica w cnie między tymi dwoma firmami była rzedu 250 zl. Cegła klinkierowa Matrix jak dla mnie jest za ciemna, ja wybiorę chyba burgund. Nie wiem niestety co z elewacją, okna będą w kolorze orzecha wloskiego


Zgadzam sie z Tobą kolor grafit z Marleya podoba mi sie bardziej, ale jest ponoć na niego sporo reklamacji, coś sie niby dzieje na złączach tych rynien. 
Słaby mam argument w dyskusji z mężem.
Ze niby kolor mi sie podoba bardziej?   :sad:

----------


## Anaor

Witam. Ja szukam coś z grafitową dachówką i brązową stolatką.

----------


## Damro

[quote="Anaor"]Witam. Ja szukam coś z grafitową dachówką i brązową stolatką.[/quote
Będzie bardzo ciężko,bo trochę nie pasuje to do siebie,mnie również podoba się grafitowy(antracytowy)dach ale do tej dachówki nie pasują brązowe okna a białych nie zniosę więc wybrałam dach kasztanowy.

----------


## Rezi

co nie pasuje ! ! !  :Evil:

----------


## KozAnka

Ja tez uwazam, ze pasuje!
Tez tak mam  :Wink2:  jak *Rezi*, tylko tynk bardziej kremowy, no i moze okna ciut ciemniejsze.

*Rezi*, prosba do ciebie, zajrzyj tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...552&highlight=

----------


## malmuc

No właśnie, skąd sie biorą głosy ze grafitowy dach nie pasuje do brązowej stolarki   :ohmy:  
Pasuje!
i to bardzo   :big grin:

----------


## Nikola79

JA ZNOWU przylacze sie do glosu ze grafit z brazem wyglada beznadziejnie no ale o gustach sie nie dyskutuje ,
jeszcze ze zlotym debem jak ma rezi to zniose ale ogolnie to mi sie taki zestaw kolorow wogole nie podoba  :smile:

----------


## KozAnka

Nie

----------


## imwbudowa

[quote="Damro"]


> Witam. Ja szukam coś z grafitową dachówką i brązową stolatką.[/quote
> Będzie bardzo ciężko,bo trochę nie pasuje to do siebie,mnie również podoba się grafitowy(antracytowy)dach ale do tej dachówki nie pasują brązowe okna a białych nie zniosę więc wybrałam dach kasztanowy.


no to tylko uważaj na ten kasztan, ja kupiłam robena i wyszedł bordo! do elewacji oliwkowej  :oops:  , oj więcej pisać nie będę...

----------


## Anaor

Ja też chciałam taki kolor dachówki nie wiem jak się nazywa fachowo ale to taki sraczkowaty i do tego ciemny brąz stolarka ale mężowi bardziej podoba się grafitowa.

----------


## NatkaB

> Domki w Polsce, trochę inne:


łomatko! ten też w Polsce?? gdzie??   :Roll:

----------


## magalena

Bardzo mi się spodobała ta fasada. I nie jest ani biała, ani żółta



Inspiracja wyraźnie francuska

----------


## Anaor

A co powiecie o tym mi bardzo się podoba ale mąż mówi że ta dachówka taka sraczkowata i woli grafitową ale chyba taka lepiej pasuje do brązowych okien

----------


## Rebeka

A ja mam pytanie ale nie wiem czy w tym wątku powinnam je umieścić.Chodzi mi o zdjęcia domów z garażem dobudowanym z boku.Jak wygląda elewacja? Czy macie jakieś zdjęcia domów z garażem o dachu pulpitowym lub takim trochę złamanym? Ale nie z podwyższonym daszkiem. Nie widziałam takiego domku,a kusi mnie takie rozwiązanie bo mamy wjazd od północy i nie potrzebujemy tego pomieszczenia nad garażem.W ten sposób zyskujemy światło wschodnie w sypialniach. Myślę np. o Domu w Truskawkach2 z Archonu www.archon.pl (nie wiem jak wkleić link do projektu  :oops:  ) Ale jak to wygląda w realu - nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## Anaor

czy już nikt tu nie zagląda?

----------


## [email protected]

...pokazujcie swoje domki...  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

Zrobiłam dziś popołudniu zdjęcie naszego "domku" (telefonem i... przez szybę). 
Śpi pod śnieżną kołderką  :wink: 



A kiedyś będzie taki:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> co nie pasuje ! ! !


rezi a co to za kolor stolarki ( i producent?)

----------


## Rezi

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> co nie pasuje ! ! !  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rezi a co to za kolor stolarki ( i producent?)


PCV Galean 7000 
kolor złoty dąb 
profil licowany

produkcja Bracia Bertrand Wejcherowo

----------


## anwas

Do specjalistów od kolorów pytanie o zasady:

jeśli domek będzie miał ceglastą dachówkę i białe okna to czy koniecznie 
drzwi i brama od garażu muszą być w kolorze białym ?
Myślałam o jakimś ciepłym brązie, drzwi będa poszerzone o wyglądzie podobnym do tych z domku Zuzy.
Zastanawiam się też nad montażem rolet zew. (białych) na dole (takich bez widocznych puszek).

mój przyszły domek :
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/faworyt/index.php

dodam że rynny będą w kolorze brązu, podobno wtedy lepiej "odcina się"  dach.

i jeszcze jedno pytanie : do czego dobiera się kolor drzwi wewnętrznych ?

----------


## Nikola79

ANWANS JAK DLA MNIE TO ZADUZO TYCH KOLOROW , ceglasta dachowka brazowe rynny biale okna , ja bym przemyslala jeszcze raz te kolory

----------


## anwas

Nikola, spójrz na samą górę tej strony, takie rozwiązanie ma w swoim domku ma TUKAJ, niżej zdjęcia z 30 listopada wklejone przez zuzę , taki dworkowy domek też podobna kolorystyka.

Nie lubię ciemnych okien, a białe drzwi wydają mi się niepraktyczne.
Jak obejrzysz wskazane zdjęcia proszę wypowiedz się jeszcze raz.

----------


## Nikola79

wiesz co wszystko oki tylko jakos te dzwi ciemniejsze mnie nie przekonuja , ale wreszcie to twoj dom i to ty to powinnas "czuc" 
ja np tez bede miala biale okna ale niewyobrazam sobie zebym drzwi miala w innym kolorze

----------


## anwas

jestem naprawdę wdzięczna za każdą opinię ( pytałam bo mam jednak dylemat).
 jestem ciekawa Waszych opinii, gdybym chciała mieć ciemne okna nie byłoby problemu bo wszystko byłoby w tym samym kolorze. 
proszę o radę wszystkich, którzy przebrnęli przez ten temat i ewentualnie zdjęcia z realizacji (odmienny kolor drzwi i okien)
a i jeszcze nie pomyślałam o kolorze podbitki : też koloru okien czy brązowy jak drzwi i brama ?
nikola w wewnątrz mieszkania też będziesz miała białe drzwi?

----------


## Sloneczko

*Anwas*, zobacz jaką paletą kolorów dysponuje Oknostyl: http://www.oknostyl.net.pl/



Gdybyś zdecydowała się na okna w naturalnym, jasnym kolorze drewna, łatwiej byłoby Ci dobrać drzwi  :smile:

----------


## Nikola79

anwans drzwi bede miala z dwoch stron biale , brame garazowa tez  :smile:

----------


## kasinka83

To teraz trochę różnych elewacji do oglądania:

----------


## kasinka83

Aby tak pożyteczny wątek nie zanikł:



[/img]

----------


## kasinka83



----------


## JoShi

> 


No... Wreszcie coś dla mnie...

A tak przy okazji, bo może macie pomysł. Mam białe okna i drzwi,  czerwony dach i  brązowe rynny tak jak na fotce powyżej. Jesli chodzi o elewację, to pasują mi właśnie takie klimaty jak na fotce powyżej. Tyle, ze chcę jeszcze na dodatek okiennice. No i koncepcja mi siada... Co z ich kolorem ?

----------


## kasinka83

Ja bym dała tylko białe...takie w angielskim stylu  :Wink2:

----------


## JoShi

> takie w angielskim stylu


A mogłabyś sprecyzowac co przez to rozumiesz ?

----------


## Asia_w

Witam,

pojawił się wątek grafitowych dachów i kolorystyki elewacji. 
Widziałam kiedyś dom pokryty dachówką grafitową (Creaton Kera Pfanne), ściany tynk Weber L211, okna kolor Orzechowy - wygląda przepięknie! 
Ponieważ zależy mi na białym tynku wybrałam inny tynk, resztę kolorystyki planuję powtórzyć.

My mamy domek z grafitową dachówką (Creaton Futura). Jeszcze nie mamy okien, ale planujemy w kolorze orzecha. Pierwszy tynk jest na kominach - Caparol Muskat 18 (taki prawie biały - kolor twarożka). Część elewacji planujemy pokryć płytką klinkierową CRH amber. 
Zewnętrzne części więźby (kleszcze) pomalowaliśmy na kolor tekowy (Sadolin) - chcieliśmy, aby przypominał ciemny orzech, ale muszę przyznać, że wyszedł troszkę czerwonawo. Jeszcze zastanowimy się, jakim kolorem pokryć podbitkę (albo powtórzymy tekowy, albo może jakiś jasny dla kontrastu).  

Poza tym mam garaż przykryty płaskim dachem dolepiony od północy do bryły budynku - części mieszkalnej.





Więcej zdjęć naszego domku w naszym albumie: http://foto.onet.pl/bl9ty,dnwop40bn74n,u.html?P=0

pozdrawiam,
Asia_w

----------


## Xena z Xsary

to moze wezcie okna w kolorze teak? tez bedzie ladnie

----------


## fasola25

> Witam,
> 
> pojawił się wątek grafitowych dachów i kolorystyki elewacji. 
> Widziałam kiedyś dom pokryty dachówką grafitową (Creaton Kera Pfanne), ściany tynk Weber L211, okna kolor Orzechowy - wygląda przepięknie! 
> Ponieważ zależy mi na białym tynku wybrałam inny tynk, resztę kolorystyki planuję powtórzyć.
> 
> My mamy domek z grafitową dachówką (Creaton Futura). Jeszcze nie mamy okien, ale planujemy w kolorze orzecha. Pierwszy tynk jest na kominach - Caparol Muskat 18 (taki prawie biały - kolor twarożka). Część elewacji planujemy pokryć płytką klinkierową CRH amber. 
> Zewnętrzne części więźby (kleszcze) pomalowaliśmy na kolor tekowy (Sadolin) - chcieliśmy, aby przypominał ciemny orzech, ale muszę przyznać, że wyszedł troszkę czerwonawo. Jeszcze zastanowimy się, jakim kolorem pokryć podbitkę (albo powtórzymy tekowy, albo może jakiś jasny dla kontrastu).  
> 
> ...


swietny ten Wasz dom!
podoba mi sie bo nasz bedzie bardzo podobny, tyle, ze parterowy, ale garaz bedzie "doklejony" i bedzie mial plaski dach
dachowka bedzie grafitowa, elewacja prawie biala z dodatkami drewna (pewnie w kolorze zlotego debu) a garaz i wykusz beda oblozone jakimic plytkami (w kolorze piaskowym ale musze sprawdzic ten Wasz AMBER   :big grin:  )
bede obserwowac Wasze postepy w budowie i czekam na zdjecia gotowej elewacji oczywiscie   :big grin:

----------


## Asia_w

Witam,

Jeszcze trochę zdjęć z moich spacerów   :big grin:  

To jest dom, który mnie zainspirował, o którym pisałam (tynk weber L211, dachówka Creaton Kera Pfanne, okna orzechowe). W realu wygląda pięknie! Na zdjęciu jest oświetlony zachodzącym słońcem, co dodatkowo ociepla kolor elewacji:




A tu kolejne inspiracje z czarnymi dachami:













A na deser fajna barierka:


Wszystkie zdjęcia można obejrzeć w większym formacie w moim albumie dostępnym pod linkiem:
http://foto.onet.pl/bl9ty,6aw8668fm16c,u.html?V=1

pozdrawiam!
Asia_w

----------


## fasola25

> Witam,
> 
> Jeszcze trochę zdjęć z moich spacerów   
> A tu kolejne inspiracje z czarnymi dachami:
> 
> pozdrawiam!
> Asia_w


wow   :ohmy:  
en jest piekny !!
masz wiecej zdjęc tego domu?

----------


## Asia_w

Hej,

Nie mam innych zdjęć tego domu, ale jak będę następnym razem w tej okolicy, to postaram się zrobić zdjęcie od strony szczytowej. Właściciele powiedzieli, że użyli tynku białego bez żadnych kolorystycznych domieszek. Ciemna szarość to tynk w grafitowym kolorze. Oblicówka oczywiście jest drewniana.

pozdrawiam!
Asia_w

----------


## Xena z Xsary

a kolor lazuru i okien to chyba TEAK?

----------


## malmuc

> Hej,
> 
> Nie mam innych zdjęć tego domu, ale jak będę następnym razem w tej okolicy, to postaram się zrobić zdjęcie od strony szczytowej. Właściciele powiedzieli, że użyli tynku białego bez żadnych kolorystycznych domieszek. Ciemna szarość to tynk w grafitowym kolorze. Oblicówka oczywiście jest drewniana.
> 
> pozdrawiam!
> Asia_w


Asiu a jak bys tak jeszcze rozmawiala z włascicielami domu to spytaj czym i jakim kolorem pomalowali deseczki   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasiaR

> Hej,
> 
> Nie mam innych zdjęć tego domu, ale jak będę następnym razem w tej okolicy, to postaram się zrobić zdjęcie od strony szczytowej. Właściciele powiedzieli, że użyli tynku białego bez żadnych kolorystycznych domieszek. Ciemna szarość to tynk w grafitowym kolorze. Oblicówka oczywiście jest drewniana.
> 
> pozdrawiam!
> Asia_w


Znam ten domek Asiu, To Białołeka ?? Mam racje , blisko Kanału Żerańskiego i niedaleko naszego domu  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
Ten dom bardzo sie podoba mojemu męzowi.  :Wink2:   Ogladaliśmy go juz kilka razy  :big grin:   ciekawe kiedy właścieciele nas pogonią  :Confused:   :cool:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam, 
KasiaR

----------


## Xena z Xsary

Kasiu to Ty masz zadanie zapytać co to za kolor deseczek i okien:>

----------


## kasinka83

JoShi, styl angielski charakteryzują białe elementy wystroju zarówno wewnątrz domu (np. meble kuchenne i sypialniane) jak i na zewnątrz.W typowym angielskim domu okna mają biały kolor (plus szprosy) i białe okiennice.Do tego dochodzą oczywiście białe drzwi wejściowe i rynny.  :cool:

----------


## kasinka83

Piękny ten dom z grafitowym dachem i białą elewacją.  :Lol:

----------


## speek

I ja mam również problem.Dom parterowy dach grafit stolarka okienna miała byc brazowa ale upadla i oże biały ? i do tego ciemny brąz drzwi


I co mam wybrać? Dach grafit prawie czarny ,miałały byc brazowe okna ale chyba będą białe i co drzwi brązowe? Jak to będxie wyglądać?














/I co mam wybrać

----------


## halszka.ka

Witam !

A  mnie  coś  takiego  wpadło  w  oko:

----------


## Asia_w

KasiaR - tak, to Białołęka   :big grin:  

Do wszystkich - Jak będę tam następnym razem przyjrzę się kolorystyce drewna - może zgadnę co to za kolor (albo spotkam właścicieli - niestety ich nie znam prywatnie).

Stoję teraz przed dramatycznym wyborem okien   :Roll:  Może ma ktoś zdjęcie okien w kolorze orzecha widzianych od środka? Okleina dość ciemna i zastanawiam się, jak to wychodzi - wiem że troszkę nie na temat, ale może chociaż na priva ktoś by coś przysłał... 

pozdrawiam!
Asia_w

----------


## anstak

> KasiaR - tak, to Białołęka   
> 
> Do wszystkich - Jak będę tam następnym razem przyjrzę się kolorystyce drewna - może zgadnę co to za kolor (albo spotkam właścicieli - niestety ich nie znam prywatnie).
> 
> Stoję teraz przed dramatycznym wyborem okien   Może ma ktoś zdjęcie okien w kolorze orzecha widzianych od środka? Okleina dość ciemna i zastanawiam się, jak to wychodzi - wiem że troszkę nie na temat, ale może chociaż na priva ktoś by coś przysłał... 
> 
> pozdrawiam!
> Asia_w


tak tak!!, ja też byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za okna w kolorze orzech, jasny lub ciemny. Zastanawiam się czy będa pasowały do koloru mojego dachu koramic czerwona angoba ( o kolorze cos pomiedzy łososiem a różem  - zdjęcie dachu w stopce w dzienniku) i do elewacji w kolorze budyniu waniliowego :smile:

----------


## Asia_w

Rezi,

Muszę przyznać, że kiedyś na forum znalazałam zdjęcie Twojego domu i je sobie skopiowałam na pulpit, i wciąż leży na pulpicie jako moja inspiracja. 
Podziwiam dobór kolorów - jest świetny!!!!    :big grin:  

W związku z tym pytanko: jakiego użyłeś tynku? Czy to jest zwykła biel czy ją  łamałeś innymi kolorami? 
Rozumiem, że rynny masz czarne, prawda? - świetnie wyglądają! 
Jakiej firmy to jest dachówka (grafity różnych producentów różnie wyglądają..)? 

Poza tym gratulacje!! Piękny dom!   :big grin:

----------


## Asia_w

A teraz trochę klasycznych inspiracji z Wrocławia (uwielbiam to miasto!   :big grin:  )



























A tu Warszawa i dom z czerwoną dachówką i ciemnobrązową stolarką (odnoszę wrażenie, że każdy kolor dachówki może pasować do każdego koloru okna pod warunkiem, że tynk jest biały   :big grin:  )



Wszystkie te zdjęcia można oglądać w dużym formacie w moim albumie:
http://foto.onet.pl/bl9ty,6aw8668fm1...?D=1&V=1#6qgvd

pozdrawiam,
Asia_w

----------


## fasola25

> A teraz trochę klasycznych inspiracji z Wrocławia (uwielbiam to miasto!   )
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> Asia_w


fajnie  :smile: 
nawet wiem gdzie wiekszość tych domow stoi  :smile:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Napisał Asia_w
> 
> A teraz trochę klasycznych inspiracji z Wrocławia (uwielbiam to miasto!   )
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> Asia_w
> 
> 
> fajnie 
> nawet wiem gdzie wiekszość tych domow stoi


i ja...

----------


## Basia Z.

> Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rezi
> 
> ...


a z czego są te parapety?

----------


## Rezi

granit Imperial white
grubość 2 cm

----------


## Basia Z.

> granit Imperial white
> grubość 2 cm


Bardzo dziękuję za szybciutką odpowiedź   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Asia_w

Rezi,

Ponawiam pytanie:

W jakim kolorze masz tynk? Czy to jest zwykła biel, czy jest złamana jakimś kolorem?

pozdrawiam,
Asia_w

----------


## kasinka83

A co myślicie o sztukaterii na elewacji?



  :Wink2:

----------


## kasinka83



----------


## kasinka83

Ja osobiście jestem ZA!
Ale oczywiście nie do przesady...

----------


## Maxtorka

...

----------


## Sloneczko

Ja osobiście, od sztukaterii wolę okiennice, ale wszystko zależy od stylu domu.

A od Twojego, *Maxtorko*, promieniuje ciepłem  :smile:  Prześliczny dom!

----------


## Maxtorka

Dzięki *Słoneczko*   :big grin:  
Dom jest prosty , lukarny zastąpiliśmy oknami połaciowymi . Jedyną ozdobą miało być wole oko i elementy klinkieru na elewacji . Mam nadzieję że nie przedobrzyliśmy . 

Ale co tam dom , piękna jest okolica w której mieszkamy .

----------


## iguana27

Maxtorka domek faktycznie śliczny i chyba dzięki niemu w końcu znalazłam kolor do mojego. Napisz proszę jaką techniką jest robiona elewacja (w tej kwestii jestem "lajkonik") i co to za kolor. I chętnie obejrzałabym zbliżenia np. podmurówkę lub to  klinkierowe wejście. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Maxtorka

*iguana* , tynk mamy firmy Tikkurilla - Finngard , akrylowy strukturalny barwiony w masie , kolor F 084 wg wzornika . Elementy klinkierowe to płytki  . Ściana dwuwarstwowa - Porotherm 25 + styropian ( chyba 12   :oops:   ) . Innych zdjęć nie mam ale postaram się jutro zrobić . 
Może też kolor elewacji będzie lepiej widoczny . W naturze to jasna wanilia .

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*Maxtorka* ładny masz domek  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   Naprawdę  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  [/b]

----------


## Maxtorka

> *Maxtorka* ładny masz domek     Naprawdę    [/b]


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A widzisz to małe czarne i brudne przed domem ?   :Wink2:  
Robię z niego użytek   :cool:   :Lol:  A jak tam u Ciebie z jazdą ? ( bo z budową jestem dzięki dziennikowi na bieżąco   :big grin:   )

----------


## Anisia3

A czy ktoś wie, jak wygląda tynk biel laserunkowa? Koleżanka mnie namawia, a nie mam pojęcia jak to wygląda  :oops:  Ponoć wcale nie jest to śnieżna biel.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> Napisał Aga - Żona Facia
> 
> *Maxtorka* ładny masz domek     Naprawdę    [/b]
> 
> 
>     
> A widzisz to małe czarne i brudne przed domem ?   
> Robię z niego użytek    A jak tam u Ciebie z jazdą ? ( bo z budową jestem dzięki dziennikowi na bieżąco    )


No to małe jeździdełko jest fajowe! U mnie ostatnio trochę gorzej z jazdą, bo główny kierowca używa bez przerwy samochod,ale jak trzeba to jeżdżę.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

No ale tu jest o elewacjach a my blebleble  :big grin:   :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Dzięki *Słoneczko*   
> Dom jest prosty , lukarny zastąpiliśmy oknami połaciowymi . Jedyną ozdobą miało być wole oko i elementy klinkieru na elewacji . Mam nadzieję że nie przedobrzyliśmy . 
> 
> Ale co tam dom , piękna jest okolica w której mieszkamy .


Akurat ja połaciówek nie lubię, ale u nas musiałam się złamać, żeby dzieci miały na górze jasne łazienki. Innego pomysłu nie było.
Może dlatego już nie przeszkadzają mi u Ciebie?  :big grin:  A może to sprawka "wolego oka", które wysuwa się na pierwszy plan i trochę widok połaciówek zagłusza?

Tak ja pisałam: bardzo mi się całość podoba  :smile:

----------


## anwas

Witam serdecznie,

Mam pytanie do doświadczonych w temacie rolet zewnętrznych (rks).
Czy jest możliwość zaistalowania takowych rolet w takim wykuszu np. przy zmianie jednego okna na trzy ?


http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/faworyt/elewacje.php

----------


## malmuc

> Witam serdecznie,
> 
> Mam pytanie do doświadczonych w temacie rolet zewnętrznych (rks).
> Czy jest możliwość zaistalowania takowych rolet w takim wykuszu np. przy zmianie jednego okna na trzy ?
> 
> 
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/faworyt/elewacje.php


Tylko nie RKS !   :ohmy:

----------


## Damro

[/quote]

Prześliczny domek  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## anwas

Tylko nie RKS !   :ohmy: [/quote]

Nie da się, czy jest z nimi  jakiś  problem ?

----------


## gabriela

A mnie sie te balustrady i zlote szprosy nie podobaja!

----------


## el-ka

Kamienice klasycystyczne są OK. Natomiast ten ostatni domek mi się nie podoba - bardzo duże nagromadzenie ozdobnikow na małej przestrzeni + ten "znak herbowy"  :Mad:   :sad: 
A domek Maxtorki jest The best!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Może sam Rubik w tym wypasionym dworku mieszka?  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## gabriela

Domek Maxtorki jest rzeczywiscie bardzo ladny.

----------


## Anisia3

Ja bym Rubika nie podejrzewała o takie bezguście.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

aha

----------


## Sloneczko

> Ja bym Rubika nie podejrzewała o takie bezguście.


Przecież jego muzyka to szczyt bezguścia  :smile:

----------


## Asia_w

Mam taką zagwostkę:

Gdy dach jest grafitowy, tynk biały, okna orzechowe plus miejscami klinkier w kolorze kasztanowym, to jakie do tego pasują parapety zewnętrzne? 

Dodam jeszcze, że klinkier czasem blisko sąsiaduje z płytką klinkierową. Parapetów klinkierowych nie chcę. Pozostają blaszane - tylko jaki kolor - brązowy czy grafitowy?

Poza tym zaczynam mieć wątpliwości, czy wybrać okna w kolorze orzech czy złoty dąb... Niestety żadnych nie widziałam od środka w realu...    :Confused:  

Może coś doradzicie?

pozdrawiam,
Asia_w

----------


## remle

Witajcie! Makabra jeśli chodzi o decyzję, jaki kolor dachu - nie wiem co robić? Mam nadzieję, że forumowi eksperci pomogą  :big grin:  Mamy wybrany projekt dom w rododendronach 6 z powiększonym garażem na 2 - pokaże Wam wizualizację, którą zrobił mąż (mamy dylemat czy wziąć dach grafotowy czy jakiś ceglasty czy miedziany) - projekt lewy górny jest pierwotny:

powiedzcie, który Wam się podoba, bo ja się skałaniam do dachu czerwonego, zresztą zainspirowało mnie zdjęcie, które ktoś z Was już wlepił i chcę klinkirem mieć obłożone wejście i wykusz (jak w wizualizacji). Oto zdjęcie - jeśli jesteście w stanie to proszę powiedzcie jaki to kolor dachu i jakiego producenta  :Wink2:  

Na wiosnę zaczynamy budowę  :Wink2:  i do końca tego tygodnia mamy złożyć zamówienie na dachówkę  :Roll:  pomóżcie eksperci  :Wink2:

----------


## remle

Asia_w a masz jakieś balustardy? 
Ja bym w Twoim przypadku wybrała parapety też grafitowe - to stworzy taką dobrze komponującą się całość  :Wink2:  ale to tylko moje prywatne zdanie  :Wink2:   Zresztą mam podobny projekt w katalogu dachówek i parapety są właśnie grafitowe, tylko tynk żółty pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

Moje dwie ulubione elewacje (przepraszam, że się powtarzam  :wink: ):

*Ondraszek*



*UPB=220*

----------


## remle

Słoneczko ten pierwszy domek z grafitowym dachem bardzo mi się podoba  :Wink2:  tylko styl trochę taki góralski i do mnie nie bardzo pasuje. A te okiennice - super  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Chciałam pokazać, że do białych ścian (w drugim trochę złamałabym tę biel), pasuje każdy kolor dachówki.
Do ostrego żółtego koloru ścian, jednak grafitowy wg mnie.

----------


## Damro

zdecydownie ta wersja z brązową dachówką pasuje najbardziej  jeśli chcesz brązowe okna  :big grin:

----------


## Anisia3

Mnie najbardziiej podobają się czerwone, ceglaste dachówki. (Zresztą taka będę miała.) Nowomodne grafity i brązy za dwa, trzy lata się opatrzą i co? Zmienisz dachówkę? Zresztą przy naszym dość ponurym świecie przez pół roku - mam na myśli klimat - robić sobie jeszcze szaro-bure otoczenie?
A przy czerwonej dachówce większe pole manewru przy doborze innych kolorów: okna, drzwi, tynki...

----------


## D`arek

Ja uwielbiam grafitowe dachy.  Czerwone  już daaaaawno mi się opatrzyły.
Do grafitu/antracytu jak najbardziej biały tynk, stolarka ciemna lub biała. W kolorze drewna jest nawet ładniejsza.

----------


## remle

Dzięki  :big grin:  
*Maxtorka* zdradź producenta i kolor Twojej dachówki  :Wink2:  z góry dziękuję

----------


## anwas

W tej kolorystyce najbardziej podoba mi się propozycja wyjściowa, względnie ostatnia.


Na wiosnę zaczynamy budowę  :Wink2:  i do końca tego tygodnia mamy złożyć zamówienie na dachówkę  :Roll:  pomóżcie eksperci  :Wink2: [/quote]

Czy z takim wyprzedzeniem trzeba zamawiać dachówkę ?

----------


## Damro

> Mnie najbardziiej podobają się czerwone, ceglaste dachówki. (Zresztą taka będę miała.) Nowomodne grafity i brązy za dwa, trzy lata się opatrzą i co? Zmienisz dachówkę? Zresztą przy naszym dość ponurym świecie przez pół roku - mam na myśli klimat - robić sobie jeszcze szaro-bure otoczenie?
> A przy czerwonej dachówce większe pole manewru przy doborze innych kolorów: okna, drzwi, tynki...


Wybacz ale przy czerwonej dachówce nie masz dużego pola do popisu,jedynie zostają białe okna czego u siebie nie zniosę.

----------


## el-ka

A dlaczego tylko białe?! Dachówka czerwona (rozumiem - ceglasta,tradycyjna) też bardzo ładnie wygląda przy oknach drewnanych lub drewnopodobnych w różnych odcieniach brązu (teak, orzech), może najsłabiej słynny "złoty dąb" tu pasuje, ale to też zależy od odcienia i koloru elewacji.

----------


## Anisia3

> Napisał Anisia3
> 
> Mnie najbardziiej podobają się czerwone, ceglaste dachówki. (Zresztą taka będę miała.) Nowomodne grafity i brązy za dwa, trzy lata się opatrzą i co? Zmienisz dachówkę? Zresztą przy naszym dość ponurym świecie przez pół roku - mam na myśli klimat - robić sobie jeszcze szaro-bure otoczenie?
> A przy czerwonej dachówce większe pole manewru przy doborze innych kolorów: okna, drzwi, tynki...
> 
> 
> Wybacz ale przy czerwonej dachówce nie masz dużego pola do popisu,jedynie zostają białe okna czego u siebie nie zniosę.


Nie rozumiem dlaczego przy czerwonej dachówce miałyby byc tylko białe okna. Brązowe bardziej będą się "gryzły" z grafitem niż z czerwienią. Do czerwonego bardzo pasują. Popatrz sobie na zdjęcia zamieszczone nawet w tym wątku.

----------


## Maxtorka

> Dzięki  
> *Maxtorka* zdradź producenta i kolor Twojej dachówki  z góry dziękuję


*remle*   :big grin:  
Dachówka to karpiówka Creaton Classic , czerwona angoba , układana w koronkę .

----------


## Damro

> Napisał Damro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Anisia3
> 
> ...


Kolor czerwony gryzie się z brązowym a biały do wszystkiego pasuje ale każdy daje sobie tak jak mu leży,ja zrezygnowałam z dachówki antracytowej która bardzo mnie się podoba na rzecz brązowych okien bo białych nie chcę.

----------


## Irma

dlaczego drewno brazowe mialoby nie pasowac do czerwonej dachowki...skoro czerwien i braz drewna pasuja do siebie we wnetrzach, to na zewnatrz chyba tez? To samo dotyczy brazowych okien i antracytowej dachowki, moim zdaniem to jedno z ladniejszych zestawien kolorystycznych. Wewnatrz i na zewnatrz. A bialy wcale nie pasuje do wszystkiego, bialy(mam na mysli czysta biel) pasuje do bardzo niewielu kolorow.

----------


## remle

Maxtorka dzięki wielkie! Super ta Twoja dachówka, ale mieliśmy info, że creaton jest bardzo drogi, więc z góry założyliśmy, że to nie na nasze progi  :Wink2:  Potwierdzasz?
Anwas od 1 marca do góry idą ceny dachówek i okien dachowych, dlatego jeśli złożymy zamówienie i zapłacimy policzą w starych cenach i gratis przetrzymają  :Wink2:  
Po oględzinach dachów i wystawek składów budowlanych jesteśmy raczej zdecydowani na dachówkę Roben kolor kasztan  :Wink2:  Jutro mamy mieć kalkulację cenową  :big grin:  Jeszcze nadmienię, że rzeczywiście dachy grafitowe to takie trochę smutne (ale to tylko mój gust). Dzięki za dyskusję - jesteście wielcy

----------


## Maxtorka

*remle* , niestety w temacie cen nie jestem zorientowana , my naszą dachówkę kupowaliśmy prawie 4 lata temu . Creaton wchodził wtedy na nasz  rynek ( przynajmniej w naszej okolicy ) i były bardzo dobre ceny promocyjne . To + upust sprzedawcy sprawiły że nie zapłaciliśmy za nią więcej niż  za inne . Fakt że potem dodatki do niej ( gąsiory ) były znacznie droższe niż w innych firmach   :Confused:   .
Ale gdzieś na forum przeczytałam że Creaton nie podnosi od marca cen .
Zorientuj się u sprzedawców . Zawsze warto pytać   :smile:

----------


## Anisia3

A ja mam pytanko do osób, które już mają dachy. W jakim kolorze macie obróbki blacharskie? Dopasowane do dachówki, koloru rynien czy może jeszcze coś innego. Bo już zupełnie zgłupiałam. N ajednym zdjęciu wypatrzyłam nawet białą (nie wiem czy blachę) przy kominie  :ohmy:  podczas gdy dach był ciemny.

----------


## remle

Maxtorka dzięki - jesteś wielka  :Wink2:  jutro popytam

----------


## Maxtorka

> Maxtorka dzięki - jesteś wielka  jutro popytam


Eeee , tylko 161   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Powodzenia i owocnych negocjacji   :big grin:

----------


## JoShi

> A ja mam pytanko do osób, które już mają dachy. W jakim kolorze macie obróbki blacharskie? Dopasowane do dachówki, koloru rynien czy może jeszcze coś innego. Bo już zupełnie zgłupiałam. N ajednym zdjęciu wypatrzyłam nawet białą (nie wiem czy blachę) przy kominie  podczas gdy dach był ciemny.


Ja mma czerwona dachówkę (naturalną) i brązowe rynny oraz obróbki na krawędzi dachy. Za to przy kominach obróbki mam ceglaste.

----------


## gabriela

My mamy dachowke rustykalna, brazowe rynny, brazowe obrobki z blachy, przy kominach rowniez ceglasto! Do tego przyjda okna ciemny mahon. A o elewacji jeszcze nie mysle, w kazdym razie nie calkiem biala.

----------


## Maxtorka

> A ja mam pytanko do osób, które już mają dachy. W jakim kolorze macie obróbki blacharskie? Dopasowane do dachówki, koloru rynien czy może jeszcze coś innego. Bo już zupełnie zgłupiałam. N ajednym zdjęciu wypatrzyłam nawet białą (nie wiem czy blachę) przy kominie  podczas gdy dach był ciemny.


U nas obróbki blacharskie są w kolorze dachówki , czyli ceglaste . 
Rynny plastiki Brass kolor miedziany .

----------


## Anisia3

Dzieki za odpowiedzi. Właśnie z tym kominem mam problem, bo rynny, wiadomo, brązowe i brązowa blacha pasuje, ale komin? Na dodatek nie wiem, czym będzie obłożony. Co myslicie o tych obróbkach przy kominie?

----------


## Maxtorka

Moim zdaniem powinny być jak najbardziej zbliżone kolorystycznie do komina i dachówki . Przecież z nimi się bezpośrednio styka .

----------


## Anisia3

Ano własnie. Jak w kolorze dachówki to wszystko jasne. Ale jak w kolorze komina to nic nie jest jasne. Bo koncepcji na komin mam kilka: od tradycyjnie klinkieru do kamienia albo co bardziej prawdopodobne okładziny imitującej kamień. Ponieważ chcialabym dać drobne elementy na elewacji i słupek, który będzie podtrzymywał daszek nad wejściem w piaskowcu albo piaskowcopodobnym to właśnie nie wiem, co z tym nieszczęsnym kominem.  :sad:

----------


## Maxtorka

Jeżeli zdecydujesz się na kamień czy okładzinę to zakładam że będzie zdecydowanie jaśniejsza niż dachówka . W tym przypadku obróbkę bym zrobiła ciemniejszą , czyli w kolorze dachu .

----------


## Anisia3

Chyba tak trzeba będzie zrobić, chociaż mój mąż obstaje przy klinkierze.  :Confused:  A ty z czego masz komin?

----------


## Maxtorka

My mamy z cegły klinkierowej pełnej . 
Ale podmurówka i inne elementy klinkierowe to płytki .

----------


## Anisia3

No tak. To się trzyma kupy  :Lol:

----------


## Maxtorka

> No tak. To się trzyma kupy


Ja tam nie widziałam na co majster kleił   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Anisia3

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## remle

Witajcie! Dziś wycenili nam dach  :big grin:  na 28.000 netto (220m2 dachu, w tym 2 lukarny, 3 kominy, 5 okien dachowych, rynny, folia paroprzepuszczalna i wszytskie wykończenia - czyli cały dach bez drewna i robocizny). Wycena dotyczy dachówki Roben kasztan angoba  :Wink2:  Jak myślicie dobra oferta Eksperci? Jeszcze czekamy na wycenę z Creaton  :Wink2:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Asia_w

Z tego co pamiętam z poszukiwań dachówki ubiegłej jesieni Roben nie ma zbyt dobrej opinii jeśli chodzi o jakość stąd być może jest tańszy od innych. 

Z niezbyt drogich dachówek ceramicznych swojego czasu bardzo dobre opinie dekarzy i inwestorów zbierał Von Muller później kupiony przez Wienerbergera (Koramik) - z tego co pamiętam to dachówka Płaska Holenderka czy jakoś tak. 

My się wahaliśmy między właśnie tą i Creatonen Futurą. W końcu wybralismy Futurę ponieważ ma dużo większy format i uznaliśmy, że wizualnie będzie bardziej pasowała do naszego dachu. 

W dachówkach ponoć ważna jest jakość (głębokość) zamka, no i dokładność (powtarzalność rozmiarów) dachówek.

----------


## remle

Asia_w!
Jeśli chodzi o Robena to mam bardzo sprzeczne informacje o jakości dachówki i sam już nie wiem co robic.
Dostaliśmy wycene na creatona FITNESS-RATIO (glazura) i wyszła 15000 drożej więc sobie odpuścimy. W najbliższym czasie dostane wycene na BOGENA i Weinrota zobaczymy jak wyjdą.
Pozdrawiam i czekam na Wasze opinie odnośnie BOGENA i WEINROTA  :big tongue:

----------


## remle

SORKI!  :oops:  
WYGLUBILEM SIE NIE WEINROT TYLKO *ERLUS* WEINROT TO KOLOR  :Roll:  
NIE ŚMIEJCIE SIE ZE MNIE ZA DŁUGO

----------


## kaloosa

Bogena nie znam ale Erlus to bardzo dobra dachowka

----------


## Zopafisa

A ja mam bogena na dachu !
Dekarze byli zachwyceni
Ja też jestem   :big grin:   .
Wybraliśmy szlachetną angobę i niewiele wizualnie odbiega od glazury.

----------


## remle

Zopafisa !
Bardzo dziekuje ja opinię . Napisz proszę jak długo masz tą dachówkę?  :big tongue:

----------


## dabell

Ja też mam Bogena - Innovo 12 kolor brylant granat brązowy - glazura - jestem bardzo zadowolona , bo wyszła cudna, prawdziwa, głęboka czekolada - efekty są w dzienniku. Dachówka dopiero co położona  :Smile:  - ma ok. miesiąca. Cenowo prawie identycznie jak Creaton, ale kolor zdecydowanie ładniejszy niż Fiznezja Creatona. Do tego będą okna w kolorze orzech z Oknoplastu Kraków - bardzo ładny kolor i rysunek. Elewacja - coś jasnego - może bardzo delikatna oliwka lub piasek. Rynny tytan cynk - znikną na jasnej elewacji - w kolorze dachu odznaczałyby się za bardzo.
Tu w ponury dzień (wychodzi bardzo ciemna:

i w słońcu:

----------


## Zopafisa

Od czerwca  ( mamy kolor brylant rubin )
Przedwczoraj się wprowadziliśmy   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Zopafisa

.  :ohmy:

----------


## Zopafisa

:ohmy:

----------


## remle

Zapafisa!
Kolor bardzo fajny ale napisz jak komponuje się z oknami i elewacją bo chcemy mieć okna złoty dąb a elewacja w jakims ciepłym nie za jasnym kolorze.
Ty tez masz okna w kolorze drewnianym więc jak masz fotki z gotową elewacją bede wdzieczny  :Wink2:

----------


## Asia_w

Cześć, 

a ja jutro zamawiam okna Oknoplastu   :big grin:   Tylko muszę wybrać kolor klamki w środku co mnie przerasta   :Confused:  Wybraliśmy najpierw kolor srebrny, ale kogo nie zapytam, to mi mówi, że do orzecha nie pasuje srebrny, tylko co najwyżej złoty. Problem w tym, że ja nic złotego nie będę miała we wnętrzach. Mogę mieć jakieś srebrne akcenty (nóżki mebli itp). Dodam, że wnętrza podobają mi się raczej chłodne, minimalistyczne i nowoczesne. Czy ktoś widział orzechowe okna ze srebrną klamką? Jak to wygląda? Co radzicie?

pozdrawiam
Asia_w

----------


## Zopafisa

Aż się boję pisać, bo znowu mi się nawysyła jak głupie   :smile:  

Domek mam ocieplony ale jeszcze bez tynku, i tu pytanie do fachowców
jaki kolor (oprócz zółtego).
Popodjazd jest z kostki cieniowanej czerwono brązowej

----------


## qqrq5

> Ja też mam Bogena - Innovo 12 kolor brylant granat brązowy - glazura - jestem bardzo zadowolona , bo wyszła cudna, prawdziwa, głęboka czekolada - efekty są w dzienniku.


rewelacyjna dachowka
marzy mi sie taki kolor   :Roll: 
czekam na kolor elewacji, bo tez chce takie kolory

----------


## malmuc

> Cześć, 
> 
> a ja jutro zamawiam okna Oknoplastu    Tylko muszę wybrać kolor klamki w środku co mnie przerasta   Wybraliśmy najpierw kolor srebrny, ale kogo nie zapytam, to mi mówi, że do orzecha nie pasuje srebrny, tylko co najwyżej złoty. Problem w tym, że ja nic złotego nie będę miała we wnętrzach. Mogę mieć jakieś srebrne akcenty (nóżki mebli itp). Dodam, że wnętrza podobają mi się raczej chłodne, minimalistyczne i nowoczesne. Czy ktoś widział orzechowe okna ze srebrną klamką? Jak to wygląda? Co radzicie?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Asia_w


Ja widzialam srebrne kalmki do brązowych okien, nie wiem czy byl to orzech, ale coś koło tego, to taki srebrny przyciemniny, nie chromowany. Mnie sie to bardzo podobało i według mnie bardzo ładnie się komponowało z wnętrzem.

----------


## anwas

Odnośnie srebrnych klamek.

Ja mam w pokoju witrynę która jest w kolorze orzech (ale taki ciemniejszy brązowy). Ma srebrne uchwyty i wygląda dobrze. Mogę zrobić zdjęcie i przesłać na priv.

----------


## lidex

Witajcie,
Czy macie gdzieś w swoich zasobach fotki, gdzie na elewacji byłoby połączone *boniowanie  z cegłą/klinkierem*? chodzi mi o cokół i filary z klinkieru, parter: tynk a na górze bonie? Nie za dużo tego dobrego no i czy pasuje? Szukałam, ale nie znalazłam... Ciężko mi to jakos w głowie poukładać. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## suwalek

Oto mój dom - projekt WM15 Zimorodek. Jak widać, brakuje mu między innymi cokołu. Zastanawiam się jaki kolor będzie najodpowiedniejszy:
- grafitowy - odpowiadający kolorowi dachówki
- ciemnobrązowy - jak podbitka
- jasnobrązowy - jak stolarka

Bardzo proszę o sugestie  :Smile:

----------


## kaloosa

Piekne okiennice, czy mozna wiedziec cos wiecej na temat okuc/zawiasow? Ewentualnie gdzie mozna takie cos kupic.

----------


## suwalek

kaloosa: niestety niewiele mogę powiedzieć o okuciach - mój dom kupiłem już z zamontowanymi okiennicami. Producenta okiennic także nie znam, mam natomiast jego tel kom., który wysyłam Ci na priv, przy czym wydaje mi się wg. słów osoby od której mam numer, miał on wyjechać z kraju.

----------


## kaloosa

serdeczne dzieki suwalek, wiadomosc dotarla   :big grin:

----------


## zbychu_z_trucka

więcej tutaj ) :

http://www.igies.pl/pl/realizacje/index.html

----------


## brzuzens

> 


Fajne znaczki pocztowe  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Brzuzens

----------


## świercz

*suwalek* czy możesz mi tez na priva wysałć ten nr tel

----------


## D`arek

Remle najbardziej podoba mi się ten pierwotny kolor tj. lewy górny. 
I przynajmniej tynk nie jest znów żółty. Domek wygląda lekko i wdzięcznie.

----------


## suwalek

Okiennice mają wzięcie  :Smile:  Nr tel. znów poszedł na priv.
A może ktoś pokusi się o odpowiedź na moje powyższe pytanie, please?

----------


## Anisia3

Suwałek, jeśli pytasz o kolor murku, to ja z grafitu bym zrezygnowała, bo domek będzie wyglądał ciężko i ponuro. Raczej pomyśl o brązie albo wręcz o jakimś kontraście np. jakiś piaskowy. Ostatnio prosiłam o radę męża mojej koleżanki, architekta w sprawie materaiłu na cokół i komin. Nie dał mi konkretnej recepty, ale piowiediza, że każdy materiał jaki zastosuję, o ile będzie naturalny, będzie pasował do reszty zastosowanych naturalnych matetriałów. Wniosek: jak masz drewno, to możesz dać wszystko co naturalne albo jest doskonałą imitacją.

----------


## trobe

> Suwałek, jeśli pytasz o kolor murku, to ja z grafitu bym zrezygnowała, bo domek będzie wyglądał ciężko i ponuro. Raczej pomyśl o brązie albo wręcz o jakimś kontraście np. jakiś piaskowy. Ostatnio prosiłam o radę męża mojej koleżanki, architekta w sprawie materaiłu na cokół i komin. Nie dał mi konkretnej recepty, ale piowiediza, że każdy materiał jaki zastosuję, o ile będzie naturalny, będzie pasował do reszty zastosowanych naturalnych matetriałów. Wniosek: jak masz drewno, to możesz dać wszystko co naturalne albo jest doskonałą imitacją.


Myślę, że nie ma sensu wprowadzac kolejnego koloru, nawet gdyby miał byc "naturalny".  :Wink2: 
Oglądając pierwsze zdjęcie wahałam się między kolorem podbitki a stolarki, jednak patrząc na zdjęcie drugie optuję zdecydowanie za kolorem podbitki.

----------


## Amtla

Dla równowagi - jestem za kolorem stolarki. Ale na pewno nie grafit.

----------


## Anisia3

POtrzebuję pomocy w doborze koloru luksferów do tynku. Tynku jeszcze nie ma, więc nie mogę pokazać, ale chodzi mi o coś takiego jak ma Maxtorka. Stolarka okienna złoty dąb, a dachówka ceglasta. I właśnie do tego trzeba dopasować kolor luksferów, którymi ma być doświetlona klatka schodowa. I nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Białe? Białe, ale matowe, miodowe? Poradźcie coś.[/url]

----------


## gośka57

> POtrzebuję pomocy w doborze koloru luksferów do tynku. Tynku jeszcze nie ma, więc nie mogę pokazać, ale chodzi mi o coś takiego jak ma Maxtorka. Stolarka okienna złoty dąb, a dachówka ceglasta. I właśnie do tego trzeba dopasować kolor luksferów, którymi ma być doświetlona klatka schodowa. I nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Białe? Białe, ale matowe, miodowe? Poradźcie coś.[/url]


Może dymione   :Roll:

----------


## Anisia3

tzn. jakie? MOże to są te co ja nazywam miodowymi? W delikatnym odcieniu brązu?

----------


## 10-tka

Przebrnęlam z zainteresowaniem przez 20 stron,nie wszystkie zdjęcia mi się otwierają ale nie znalazlam zestawienia kolorów jakie mialam w swoim domku a mianowicie:
dach-dachówka kolor antracyt
podobiciówka-drewno malowane zielonym drewnochronem(widać strukturę drewna)
balkony-filary i poręcze czarny drewnochron,pozostale elementy zielony drewnochron
okna-ciemna zieleń
rynny-w kolorze dachu
tynk-żólty wpadający w seledyn ale nie żarówiasty tylko lagodny
Piszę mialam bo domek już sprzedany.
Niestety nie mam zdjęć bo chętnie bym pokazala.
Wyglądal bardzo fajnie.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam
*Suwalek* a ja do końca pokręce   :Wink2:  może na cokolik o ton ciemniejszą zieleń daj? Może fajnie wyglądać. Co do jednego jestem zgodna, grafitowi mówię nie. Mam jeszcze prośbę. Czy mógłbyś zamieścić zdjęcie okiennic z bliska, chodzi mi konkretnie o zawiasy. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## gośka57

> tzn. jakie? MOże to są te co ja nazywam miodowymi? W delikatnym odcieniu brązu?


Właśnie tak. Wczoraj przez przypadek znalazłam folder z kolorami luksferów i faktycznie fachowo nazywa się to kolor miodowy   :oops:

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Wątek jakiś uśpiony, czy mozna liczyć na Was?

Jutro dobieram cegłę klinkierową na kominy, słupy podtrzymujące daszek nad wejściem i tarasem i płytkę klinkierową na cokół,

Dom dwuspadowy z naczółkami, 2 lukarny. Elewacja będzie ecru lub ciepły beż.

JAKI KOLOR CEGŁY I PŁYTKI. Doradżcie, a może ktoś już ma na domu podobną kolorystykę.

----------


## magalena

Witam 
Suwalek a ja nadal w temacie cokoliku do domku cudo!!  :big grin:  

Z twoich dylemató każdy będzie wyglądał dobrze ; ale dom powinien wyglądać stabilnie - więc cokół nie powinien (wg mnie) być znacznie lżejszy optycznie od dachu. Co oznacza, że głosuję za grafitem lub brązem.

niech ci się dobrze mieszka (bo ładnie już jest  :Wink2: )

----------


## Anisia3

A tu się z tobą nie zgodzę, bo z reguły cokoły są jaśniejsze od dachu. Jeszcze nie widziałam bialego lub kremowego dachu, a cokołow całe mnóstwo w jasnych barwach przy ciemnej dachówce. Brąz oczywiście jak najbardziej ale grafit  :ohmy:

----------


## suwalek

Dziękuję za odzew i komplementy  :Smile:  Rady wszystkie rozważam i skłaniam sie ku brązom. Mój pierwszy pomysł to również brąz, dopiero później zacząłem kombinować, no i powstał mały dylemat.

Zdjęcia okuć okiennic oczywiście tu zamieszczę, postaram się zrobić to jutro bo dziś korzystając z pogody dzień spędziłem w pobliskim lesie i rozglądając się po sąsiedztwie.

----------


## suwalek

Zamieszczam obiecane zdjęcie okuć. Niestety nie wiem czy jest to produkcja na indywidualne zamówienie, czy seryjna.

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Ponownie proszę o pomoc? Czy nikt nie ma zdania?

Muszę dobrać cegłę klinkierową na kominy, słupy podtrzymujące daszek nad wejściem i tarasem i płytkę klinkierową na cokół, 

Dom dwuspadowy z naczółkami, 2 lukarny. Elewacja będzie ecru lub ciepły beż. 

JAKI KOLOR CEGŁY I PŁYTKI. Doradżcie, a może ktoś już ma na domu podobną kolorystykę.
_________________
Grazia-Ol

----------


## Annja

> Ponownie proszę o pomoc? Czy nikt nie ma zdania?
> 
> Muszę dobrać cegłę klinkierową na kominy, słupy podtrzymujące daszek nad wejściem i tarasem i płytkę klinkierową na cokół, 
> 
> Dom dwuspadowy z naczółkami, 2 lukarny. Elewacja będzie ecru lub ciepły beż. 
> 
> JAKI KOLOR CEGŁY I PŁYTKI. Doradżcie, a może ktoś już ma na domu podobną kolorystykę.
> _________________
> Grazia-Ol


Chyba zapomniałaś napisać jaki masz kolor dachówki i może stąd brak odzewu. Bez wiedzy na ten temat trudno pdjęć decyzję o kolorze całej reszty. No i dopisz jeszcze jakie macie okna bo z kolorystyki to podałaś tylko kolor elewacji  :Wink2:

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Tak , przepraszam ,przy kopiowaniu coś wycięłam. 
Dachówka Ruppceramika Sirius 13 - kolor miedziany, angoba.

----------


## Grazia-Ol

A okna w kolorze zloty dąb.

Więc jeszcze raz: Miedziana angoba na dachu, okna złoty dąb, planowana elewacja ecru.

Jaka cegla na kominy, słupy podtrzymujące: 1- daszek nad wejściem, 2 - zadaszoną część tarasu od ogrodu.

Jaki klinkier na cokół?

----------


## Anisia3

Czy osoby, ktore już mieszkają w sowich domkach mogłyby powklejać jakieś zdjęcia podbitek? Podoba mi się drewno, ale chciałbym zobaczyc różne. No i kształt też jest wazny. Pliiz.

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## akwarysta

> 


Nie wiecie jaki to kolor? Jak macie namiary - proszę o info

----------


## acca5

Szukam elewacji tynk pomieszany z klinkierem lub płytką, ewentualnie tynk gruby- baranek np4 z tynkiem gładkim. Ktoś może cos widział i ma fajnego w swoich zbiorach.

----------


## Whoever

dobrzy ludzie - pomozcie
szukam elewacji w takich zestawieniach kolorystyczno-materialowych.
mam tylko malutkie zdjecie - a moze ktos ma co wiecej


wielkie dzieki za kazde zdjecie

----------


## malmuc

> 


 no zdjecie slabe, ale tu jest taki kamien na elewacji
jest tu w wątku troszke domów z elewacją w kamieniu, ale musiałbys go sobie sam pzrewertowac  :big grin:

----------


## Whoever

przelecialem przez wszystkie (3 dni) ale nie ma takich kombinacji - jasnego kamienia.

----------


## giza25

> Oto mój dom - projekt WM15 Zimorodek. Jak widać, brakuje mu między innymi cokołu. Zastanawiam się jaki kolor będzie najodpowiedniejszy:
> - grafitowy - odpowiadający kolorowi dachówki
> - ciemnobrązowy - jak podbitka
> - jasnobrązowy - jak stolarka
> 
> Bardzo proszę o sugestie


Hej *Suwalek* powiedz jaki to kolor tynku - bo ja mam ciemny brąc blachę i planuje zielony domek z brązową podmurówką. I własnie ten kolorek mi sie podoba. 
A co do twojej podmurówki to zrobiłabym ją w kolorze dachu albo stolarki okiennej.
Pozdrawiam Iza

----------


## suwalek

Wybór koloru podmurówki został dokonany - jest jasnobrązowa, odcień pomiędzy podbitką a stolarką. Producent - Paradyż, zakupiona w Castoramie, coś koło 13 zł za karton. 
Dla nawiązania do koloru dachu i rynien, planujemy dać czarne fugi. 

Co do tynku - mam tylko skromne (vide stopka) zapiski, z których wynika, że jest to tynk Permuno zielony, barwiony w masie.

----------


## Zochna

suwalek - bardzo mily dom  :smile: 
w jaki sposob przymocowane sa okiennice do muru ? macie jakas opaske pod tynkiem ?

----------


## mayland

Mam dwie wersje kolorystyczne tzw. wizjonerstwo  :Lol:  
1. Dach i okna - ciemny brąz.
2. Dach grafit, okna brązowe.

Chciałabym uniknąć elewacji w żółcieniach, bieli, zieleni  i beżach.
Podobają mi się rudości i pomarańcz  :Lol:   Ale mam wrażenie, że przy ciemnych oknach taki dom wygląda "smutno".
Myslałam też o kolorze szarym na elewacje do tego grafitowego dachu. 
Nie "widzę" tego domu  :cry:   Im bliżej tym gorzej.  Co prawda mam jeszcze sporo czasu by się zastanowić ale juz teraz podejmuję decyzje które narzucą kolorystykę np. kolor klinkieru na kominy.
Doradźcie mi proszę jaką elewacje dobrać.

----------


## suwalek

> suwalek - bardzo mily dom 
> w jaki sposob przymocowane sa okiennice do muru ? macie jakas opaske pod tynkiem ?


Dziękuję  :Smile:  Okiennice są przymocowane b. długimi śrubami. Opasek żadnych niet.

----------


## Umka

> dobrzy ludzie - pomozcie
> szukam elewacji w takich zestawieniach kolorystyczno-materialowych.
> mam tylko malutkie zdjecie - a moze ktos ma co wiecej
> 
> 
> wielkie dzieki za kazde zdjecie


To moze cos takiego:

----------


## Whoever

dzieki
jeszcze nie to
ciekawy domek  :Lol:

----------


## prystelka

powklejam troszeczkę:

----------


## suwalek

> Oto mój dom - projekt WM15 Zimorodek. Jak widać, brakuje mu między innymi cokołu. Zastanawiam się jaki kolor będzie najodpowiedniejszy:
> - grafitowy - odpowiadający kolorowi dachówki
> - ciemnobrązowy - jak podbitka
> - jasnobrązowy - jak stolarka
> 
> Bardzo proszę o sugestie


Dziękuję wszystkim za opinie, oto efekt po ułożeniu klinkieru:

----------


## chopinetka

witaj

No i proszę wyszło całkiem fajnie.
Najważniejsze żebyś to ty był zadowolony.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Maggie

> Mam dwie wersje kolorystyczne tzw. wizjonerstwo  
> 1. Dach i okna - ciemny brąz.
> 2. Dach grafit, okna brązowe.
> 
> Chciałabym uniknąć elewacji w żółcieniach, bieli, zieleni  i beżach.
> Podobają mi się rudości i pomarańcz   Ale mam wrażenie, że przy ciemnych oknach taki dom wygląda "smutno".
> Myslałam też o kolorze szarym na elewacje do tego grafitowego dachu. 
> Nie "widzę" tego domu   Im bliżej tym gorzej.  Co prawda mam jeszcze sporo czasu by się zastanowić ale juz teraz podejmuję decyzje które narzucą kolorystykę np. kolor klinkieru na kominy.
> Doradźcie mi proszę jaką elewacje dobrać.


Moim zdaniem grafitowy dach i mocne rudości będą fajnie wyglądać, jak dasz białe okna

----------


## S&M

Witam
 Czy taka kolorystyka nie będzie mdła:

dach - miedziany - ceglasty
klinkier kominów i cokół - pomerania
okna , rolety i drzwi - złoty dąb

elewacja może żółty lub brudny pomarańcz
Pozdrawiam
Sylwia

----------


## Grazia-Ol

O właśnie kolorystyka wymienionych elementów w moim domu taka sama. Planuję kolor elewacji zbliżony do ecru lub zimne tonacje beżu. Jakie kolory  najbardziej pasują? Parapety zewnętrzne z granitu.

----------


## acca5

Ja mam miedziana angobę, parapety szary granit, okna złoty dąb , podbitka na mahoniowy kolor, elementy klinkierowe- płytka na wykuszu cosmo lub sahara miodowa, elewacja ecri

----------


## S&M

dach - miedziany - ceglasty 
klinkier kominów i cokół - pomerania 
okna , rolety i drzwi - złoty dąb


Proszę o fotki, bo szukam i szukam i nic nie znalazłam  :Confused:  
Pozdrawiam
Sylwia

----------


## remle

A my w końcu zdecydowaliśmy się  :big grin:  dachówki kasztan z ruppceramiki, kominy klinkier CRH etna, stolarka i balustrady mahoń, co do koloru elewacji to łamię się jeszcze - może w żółtym

----------


## mayland

A może trafiliście w czasie netowych podróży na  jakieś zdjecia elewacji...... i tu nie wiem jak to określić...  :oops:   :Lol:  
Chodzi mi o nowoczesne, w stylu domów "kostek" wykończenie domu z dachem tradycyjnym dwuspadowym.  :Roll:   :Confused:  
Nie wiem jak to inaczej opisać  :Lol:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

ludzie podpowiedzcie mi kto robi taki tynk mineralny/silikatowy lub farbę silikonową w takim kolorze

----------


## mayland

Widziałam dwa domy w takim kolorze.
Pierwszy moze bardziej jaskrawszy miał do tego grafitowy dach. Drugi - dach w ciemnym brązie. Oba wyglądały super! Może kiedyś zrobie fotki to zamieszczę je w elewacjach  :cool:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

tak, ja też, bardzo mi sie to podoba i jestem niepocieszona! ale to były tynki akrylowe a ja mam wełne i szukam takiego tynku w silikacie lub mineralnym....

----------


## malmuc

> tak, ja też, bardzo mi sie to podoba i jestem niepocieszona! ale to były tynki akrylowe a ja mam wełne i szukam takiego tynku w silikacie lub mineralnym....


Hej Xena
no wiec na razie to wiem tyle co Ty juz wiesz, ze taki kolorek jest trudny do uzyskania przy sylikacie, w ogóle ciemne kolory sa w tym przyadku trudne do uzyskania. Kuzyn wyslala do Kabe zapytanie i niestety, ale powiedzili to samo co już wiemy, ze nie ma takiej receptury by uzyskac taki kolorek   :sad:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Dobrze jest zajrzec od czasu do czasu i poczytac - czasami mozna uzyskac interesujace informacje. 
Nie wspomne o fotkach.

----------


## Sloneczko

> ludzie podpowiedzcie mi kto robi taki tynk mineralny/silikatowy lub farbę silikonową w takim kolorze


Znalazam taki, przy okazji poszukiwań kamieni na podmurówkę i ścieżki:

, tutaj: http://www.firmafilar.pl/

----------


## Szkrab

> ludzie podpowiedzcie mi kto robi taki tynk mineralny/silikatowy lub farbę silikonową w takim kolorze


Odwiedź caparol

----------


## Xena z Xsary

słoneczko szkrab dziękuję, jutro będę męczyc tynkowców

----------


## grzesiozłodzi

Witam  :big grin:  
Mam pytanko , czy osiągnę taki lub podobny efekt tynkiem, jeśli tak to jakim, podpowiedzcie  :big grin:

----------


## Wwiola

A co tam pokażę i ja swoją elewację. :

Elewacja frontowa :




Jeszcze strona ogrodowa :



I sam taras

----------


## acca5

Wwiola jaki to kolor tynku. czy farby.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> ludzie podpowiedzcie mi kto robi taki tynk mineralny/silikatowy lub farbę silikonową w takim kolorze
> 
> 
> Odwiedź caparol


nie robią
mam przed soba wzornik caparolla i jestem po rozmowie z ich laboratorium

----------


## Wwiola

> Wwiola jaki to kolor tynku. czy farby.


Florida F2 z wzornika ceresitu.

----------


## mayland

:Confused:

----------


## JoShi

Okucia po prostu odpałowe.

----------


## brzuzens

> Okucia po prostu odpałowe.


To samo miałem napisać  :smile:  Też ostatnio obserwuję wszelkie wątki "okiennicolubne"

Pozdrawiam
Brzuzens

----------


## Gregori

A oto moje (nieskończone) ekewacje - D39 Z Antresolą:
Poradźcie plissss jaki kolor tynku by pasował

----------


## rafal9

Co myślicie o białym tynku przy grafitowym dachu?

Chcę zrobić takie biało-czarne zestawienie, ale zastanawiam się czy dać całkowicie biały kolor czy najjaśniejszy kremowy?

----------


## ANIAILIS

Rafal9, ja przy grafitowym dachu również planuję takie czarno-białe zestawienia, ale bardziej skłąniam się przy kremowym, bardzo jasnym kolorze elewacji, parapety ciemno szare granitowe. Mam jeszcze do obłożenia małe fragmenty elewacji płytkami klinkierowymi- myślę o jasnoszarym kolorzre, ale trochę się boję, że za smutno będzie. Amoże nie?  :Roll:

----------


## rafal9

> Rafal9, ja przy grafitowym dachu również planuję takie czarno-białe zestawienia, ale bardziej skłąniam się przy kremowym, bardzo jasnym kolorze elewacji, parapety ciemno szare granitowe. Mam jeszcze do obłożenia małe fragmenty elewacji płytkami klinkierowymi- myślę o jasnoszarym kolorzre, ale trochę się boję, że za smutno będzie. Amoże nie?



Na pewno będzie to inne i wyróżniające się.  :big grin:  ,
za dużo jest żółto-czerwonych domów i dobrze jakoś trochę się odmienić.

Co do tego kremowego to dobry byłby na tyle jasny, żeby nie było widać że ma coś związek z żółtym, ale żeby nie była to czysta biel jak wapno.

----------


## EWAF

Gregori, albo jasna albo cimena elewacja:
np butelkowa zielen, jasny krem, odcienie zółtego

----------


## Sloneczko

*Gregori*, ja bym trochę przyciemniła elementy drewniane w kierunku ciemniejszego brązu i dała białą elewację:



Wg mnie dachówka i obecny kolor drewna w Twoim ślicznym domu jakoś ze sobą nie grają.

----------


## acca5

Jak dla mnie kolor dachu i siddingu gra , kolor elewacji to albo delikatna oliwka albo lody waniliowe.  :smile:

----------


## EWAF

popieram, czysta biel pewno bedzie ładnie wygladac ale nie wiem co optycznie z proporcjami budynku? czy nie powstanie wtedy taka ciezka czapa z dachu i drewnianej elewacji? Co do koloru drewna to tez bym przemalowała na brąż

----------


## Sloneczko

Masz rację co do "czapy", ale z tym można sobie poradzić, powtarzając na parterowych ścianach jakieś elementy drewniane. Np. w obramowaniach okien, albo jako okiennice  :smile:

----------


## acca5

To może mi podpowiecie co zrobić aby nie była zbyt monotonna sciana ta 
i ta - ta juz z opcją polożenia płytek  klinkierowych między oknami, moze ta pierwsza tak
tu jeszcze wykusz w planowanych płytka klinkierowych

----------


## Sloneczko

Moim zdaniem, dom powinien wtapiać się w otoczenie i współgrać z zielenią roślin i kolorami kwiatów. Dlatego biały, lub waniliowy, albo wręcz drewniana elewacja na całości są dla mnie optymalne.

Mamy w okolicy dwa nowe domy obok siebie. Jeden jest brudno-pomarańczowy, drugi... kanarkowy. Jest jeszcze i trzeci obok nich, ale na razie nieotynkowany.
Przejeżdżając koło nich robimy zakłady, jaki będzie... Pewnie jaskrawo zielony  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Blee  :wink:

----------


## suwalek

> To może mi podpowiecie co zrobić aby nie była zbyt monotonna sciana ta


Ja proponuję okiennice - detal tradycyjny i bardzo dekoracyjny. Gdybym ich nie miał to na pewno bym je założył.

----------


## acca5

Mi się okiennice nie podobają  :cry:  więc szukam innych rozwiązań

----------


## mayland

A ja muszę się już decydować jaki kolor blachy wybrać  :sad:   I mam mętlik okrutny. W grę wchodzą dwa kolory: ciemny brąz lub grafit.  :sad:

----------


## EWAF

mnie sie bardzo podobaja okiennice i w ogóle elewacja Suwałka. Niewiele osób ma odwage na takie kolory: większosc robi asekuracyjnie jasne

----------


## Amor

> Znalazłam ten dom w mojej okolicy i bynajmniej nie są to góry  
> To domek... letniskowy podobno


*Mayland*, czy możesz powiedzieć gdzie dokładnie znajduje się ten domek, chciałabym go zobaczyć na żywo. Właściwie to on nie dla mnie, ale szwagierka szuka czegos w miarę małego i drewnianego i myślę, że ten byłby akurat.
Dzięki.

----------


## sowa (monikaka)



----------


## Alunek

> Ja mam miedziana angobę, parapety szary granit, okna złoty dąb , podbitka na mahoniowy kolor, elementy klinkierowe- płytka na wykuszu cosmo lub sahara miodowa, elewacja ecri


Mam pytanie do Ciebie, ale i do innych chcących pomóc. Szukam namiarów na producentów płytek klinkierowych. Szukam ... szukam i jak na razie znajduję samych producentów cegieł klinkierowych.

PROSZĘ POMÓŻCIE!!!

----------


## acca5

www.roben.pl
www.crh-klinkier.pl
www.wienerberger.pl
i kupa holenderskich -wiekszość cegieł klinkierowych to takze płytki

----------


## Alunek

~Dziękuję acca5,
ale szukam innych kolorów ( brązy z bężami, bursztyn itp ), a jeszcze lepiej byłoby gdyby płytki były ryflowane a nie angobowane.

Mimo wszystko dzięki   :smile:

----------


## acca5

CRH Klinkier - http://www.crh-klinkier.pl/
EkoKlinkier - http://www.ekoklinkier.pl/
Gołowczyński - http://www.zcdie-golowczynski.com.pl/
Habe - http://www.habe.pl/
Jopek - http://www.jopek.pl/
Lode - http://www.lode.pl/
Röben - http://www.roben.pl/
Sopro - http://www.sopro-dyckerhoff.pl/
Wieneberger - http://www.wienerberger.pl/
ZPC Przysucha - http://www.zpc.com.pl/

----------


## Julita2

Chodzi mi o dom pierwszy od góry...

----------


## qqrq5

*sowa (monikaka)*  jaki to kolor   :ohmy:   piekny, moj wymarzony
mozesz napisac co to za firma i kolor??

----------


## mokka

.....

----------


## Anisia3

Muszę szybko wybrac kolor farby elewacyjnej. 
Czy ktoś wie jak wygląda na ścianie domu mandarynka 16 Caparolla? Na próbniku bardzo ładnie, jasna, delikatna, z palety żóltej, ale praiwe biała. Tylko jak to wyjdzie na ścianie?
Czy ktoś mi pomoże?  :Roll:  Dom będzie malowany farbami Caparolla własnie.

----------


## agika

Mokka masz ciemne okna, takie jak ja planuje. Jaki to kolor i czy masz jakies zdjecia od srodka domu tych okien? Czy one nie zaciemnieja bardzo wnetrz?

----------


## agika

Mokka masz ciemne okna, takie jak ja planuje. Jaki to kolor i czy masz jakies zdjecia od srodka domu tych okien? Czy one nie zaciemnieja bardzo wnetrz?

----------


## mokka

Przez te okna to u nas była prawie sprawa rozwodowa  :big grin:  . Mieliśmy już wybrane okna drewniane w tym samym ciemnym kolorze i dużo ciemniejszy tynk. Mój M wyjechał służbowo na ponad miesiąc a ja zostałam sama z budową. Nurtowało mnie to samo pytanie jak to będzie wyglądało od środka. Prawie zrobiłam włam do ludzi u których były takie ciemne okna. We wnętrzu zdominowały wszystko, nic nie było widać tylko ciemne otwory i wtedy przyszedł mi do głowy szalony plan zamiany na plastiki białe od środka. Następnie pojechałam do hurtowni w sprawie koloru elewacji, na wybrany kolor musielibysmy czekać ponad 3 tygodnie a że był już wrzesień i zaczęła psuć sie pogoda to zmieniłam w ostatniej chwili na ten obecny. Nie muszę już pisać co się działo jak wrócił M  :smile:  prawie zawału dostał. Okna myję teraz szlaufem w zimie leżą zaspy do belki i nikt się tym nie przejmuje, zero malowania, do koloru też się przyzwyczaił. Budowałam wtedy bez forum i nie miałam połowy wątpliwości jakie miałabym teraz. W końcu to pierwszy dom na czymś trzeba się nauczyć  :smile:

----------


## mokka

Przez te okna to u nas była prawie sprawa rozwodowa  :big grin:  . Mieliśmy już wybrane okna drewniane w tym samym ciemnym kolorze i dużo ciemniejszy tynk. Mój M wyjechał służbowo na ponad miesiąc a ja zostałam sama z budową. Nurtowało mnie to samo pytanie jak to będzie wyglądało od środka. Prawie zrobiłam włam do ludzi u których były takie ciemne okna. We wnętrzu zdominowały wszystko, nic nie było widać tylko ciemne otwory i wtedy przyszedł mi do głowy szalony plan zamiany na plastiki białe od środka. Następnie pojechałam do hurtowni w sprawie koloru elewacji, na wybrany kolor musielibysmy czekać ponad 3 tygodnie a że był już wrzesień i zaczęła psuć sie pogoda to zmieniłam w ostatniej chwili na ten obecny. Nie muszę już pisać co się działo jak wrócił M  :smile:  prawie zawału dostał. Okna myję teraz szlaufem w zimie leżą zaspy do belki i nikt się tym nie przejmuje, zero malowania, do koloru też się przyzwyczaił. Budowałam wtedy bez forum i nie miałam połowy wątpliwości jakie miałabym teraz. W końcu to pierwszy dom na czymś trzeba się nauczyć  :smile:

----------


## mokka

Przez te okna to u nas była prawie sprawa rozwodowa  :big grin:  . Mieliśmy już wybrane okna drewniane w tym samym ciemnym kolorze i dużo ciemniejszy tynk. Mój M wyjechał służbowo na ponad miesiąc a ja zostałam sama z budową. Nurtowało mnie to samo pytanie jak to będzie wyglądało od środka. Prawie zrobiłam włam do ludzi u których były takie ciemne okna. We wnętrzu zdominowały wszystko, nic nie było widać tylko ciemne otwory i wtedy przyszedł mi do głowy szalony plan zamiany na plastiki białe od środka. Następnie pojechałam do hurtowni w sprawie koloru elewacji, na wybrany kolor musielibysmy czekać ponad 3 tygodnie a że był już wrzesień i zaczęła psuć sie pogoda to zmieniłam w ostatniej chwili na ten obecny. Nie muszę już pisać co się działo jak wrócił M  :smile:  prawie zawału dostał. Okna myję teraz szlaufem w zimie leżą zaspy do belki i nikt się tym nie przejmuje, zero malowania, do koloru też się przyzwyczaił. Budowałam wtedy bez forum i nie miałam połowy wątpliwości jakie miałabym teraz. W końcu to pierwszy dom na czymś trzeba się nauczyć  :smile:

----------


## CMYK

> Muszę szybko wybrac kolor farby elewacyjnej. 
> Czy ktoś wie jak wygląda na ścianie domu mandarynka 16 Caparolla? Na próbniku bardzo ładnie, jasna, delikatna, z palety żóltej, ale praiwe biała. Tylko jak to wyjdzie na ścianie?
> Czy ktoś mi pomoże?  Dom będzie malowany farbami Caparolla własnie.


ja mam elewacje z Caparolla ale zabij kolory zna tylko moja zona sa ich trzy jeden elewacja druga pasek front i tyl trzecia obwodki wokol okien i drzwi garazowych. Jestem bardzo zadowolony ale broń boze nie kupuj baranka i nie maluj go bo to porazka.







w zblizeniu elewacja











CMyK

----------


## CMYK

> Przez te okna to u nas była prawie sprawa rozwodowa  . Mieliśmy już wybrane okna drewniane w tym samym ciemnym kolorze i dużo ciemniejszy tynk. Mój M wyjechał służbowo na ponad miesiąc a ja zostałam sama z budową. Nurtowało mnie to samo pytanie jak to będzie wyglądało od środka. Prawie zrobiłam włam do ludzi u których były takie ciemne okna. We wnętrzu zdominowały wszystko, nic nie było widać tylko ciemne otwory i wtedy przyszedł mi do głowy szalony plan zamiany na plastiki białe od środka. Następnie pojechałam do hurtowni w sprawie koloru elewacji, na wybrany kolor musielibysmy czekać ponad 3 tygodnie a że był już wrzesień i zaczęła psuć sie pogoda to zmieniłam w ostatniej chwili na ten obecny. Nie muszę już pisać co się działo jak wrócił M  prawie zawału dostał. Okna myję teraz szlaufem w zimie leżą zaspy do belki i nikt się tym nie przejmuje, zero malowania, do koloru też się przyzwyczaił. Budowałam wtedy bez forum i nie miałam połowy wątpliwości jakie miałabym teraz. W końcu to pierwszy dom na czymś trzeba się nauczyć


My celowo dalismy od srodka kolor bialy bo nie chcielismy aby na tle scian kolor okien sie odcinal wedlug nas okna nie przykuwaja tak duzej uwagi przy wejsciu do ppomieszczenia. Juz po wybudowaniu nie zalujemy tej decyzji.
CMyK

----------


## Anisia3

*CMYK* tynk juz mamy położony. właśnie baranka z najmniejszym ziarnem jakie było możliwe, czyli 1,5 mm. Wyszło super, bo elewacja prawie gładka, a ja najchetniej na ściany zewnetrzne to dałabym gładź gipsową  :big tongue:   :Wink2:  gdyby to było mozliwe. Teraz właśnie czas na malowanie. Zapytaj żony jaki ten kolor główny u was.
Mamy chyba takie same płytki na parapetach albo bardzo podobne.   :smile:

----------


## CMYK

zapytam ale nie zazdrosze malowania tego tynku farba caparola jest strasznie gesta i ciezko wchodzi w baranek
CMyK

----------


## Anisia3

Ale malować to już nie my będziemy.  :big tongue:

----------


## mokka

Przez awarię wysłałam kilka razy. Sorki  :oops:

----------


## 3241mirek

Oto mój domek

----------


## Mohag

Zblizenia niestety nie mam, bo ogrodzenie jest ponad dwumetrowe. I chociaz z boku jest siatka to obsadzona wielkimi iglakami i tez nie za bardzo cos widac.

----------


## braza

A gdzie zginela Zuzza???
Swietny watek,jakos go dotad omijalam, bo do elewacji mojego domku droga taka jak Ziemi do Slonca, ale w koncu nie wytrzymalam.
Jak myslicie, czy do tego domku

bedzie pasowala taka elewacja (znalazlam ja tutaj i ... no ... uwiodla mnie)

Niekoniecznie z obramowaniami wokol okien. Klinkier tez moge sobie darowac, aczkolwiek ...
Domek wyszedl troche jak znaczek pocztowy,ale innego nie mam.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## acca5

Braza masz fajny domek właśnie z tym klinkierem nie rezygnuj z niego -kupisz jakis fajny ręcznie formowany i będziesz miała cudo. Kolor jak najbardziej z mojej propozycji- ten dom tez mnie urzekł.Kolor klinkieru na cokole dałabym taki sam jak na ścianie pionowej z wykuszem- no chyba ,że go zastapisz- wykusz cegłą licową -wybór wielki az głowa boli.  :Lol:

----------


## braza

Droga Acco5 taka mala poprawka - ja tego domku jeszcze nie mam, aczkolwiek zwariowalam totalnie na jego punkcie i zeby to miala byc ostatnia rzecz jaka w zyciu zrobie to on bedzie moj.   :big tongue:  
Bardzo Ci dziekuje za rady, jestes dobrym duszkiem tego watku.

----------


## Sylwia z Poznania

To moja elewacja w poprzednim domu. Może się komuś spodoba.

----------


## acca5

Jak najbardziej sie podoba, nie wyglada na taki żółty- tylko piaskowy, czy dobrze rozumiem ,że drugi dom.   :ohmy:  No to pierwszy podobno dla wroga a drugi dla siebie- ale bedzie dopieszczony  :Lol:

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Sylwio, forma i kolor elewacji piękne. CZy możesz przyblizyc, jeśli pamiętasz, jak się nazywa i skąd pochodzi ten kolor? A struktura tynku: baranek?

----------


## Sylwia z Poznania

Jak to się mówi pierwszy dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela, trzeci dla siebie. (Trzeciego już nie będzie) Tynk - baranek 2,5; Caparol; kolor - marok.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sylwia z Poznania

:Wink2:

----------


## Sylwia z Poznania

Jak to się mówi pierwszy dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela, trzeci dla siebie. (Trzeciego już nie będzie) Tynk - baranek 2,5; Caparol; kolor - marok.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mycha.:)

Witam :smile: 
Przejrzalam prawie cały temacik ale nie znalazłam elewacji jaka mnie interesuje.
Otóż szukam jak wygląda domek z grafitowym dachem, białymi oknami , drzwiami i bramą garażową , a elewacja koloru bordo  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ruskowa

Widzialam, zdjęć nie mam i miała nie będę, ale wygląda ładnie. Do tego wokół okien były "opaski" na elewacji, (nie wiem jak to sie fachowo nazywa) w kolorze bieli złamanej leciutkim różem, ale nie majtkowym  :Lol:   W zasadzie o tym, że to nie był biały świadczyła różnica pomiędzy bielą okna a iejże właśnie opaskiTak jakby do beki farby wlać setkę barwnika  :Lol:   Trochę namotałam, ale liczę na Waszą wyobraźnię  :big grin:

----------


## kacha110

...

----------


## mycha.:)

> Widzialam, zdjęć nie mam i miała nie będę, ale wygląda ładnie. Do tego wokół okien były "opaski" na elewacji, (nie wiem jak to sie fachowo nazywa) w kolorze bieli złamanej leciutkim różem, ale nie majtkowym   W zasadzie o tym, że to nie był biały świadczyła różnica pomiędzy bielą okna a iejże właśnie opaskiTak jakby do beki farby wlać setkę barwnika   Trochę namotałam, ale liczę na Waszą wyobraźnię


Własnie jeszcze z tymi "opaskami" ładnie wygląda  :big grin:  .

W ogole słyszałam, że abyśmy mogli zrobic taka elewację to musi być zgoda gminy  :Roll:  .

----------


## braza

Acca5, zdecydowalas sie na cos? Ja, jesli mozna wtrace tu swoje 3 grosze, chociaz spec to nie jestem. Ten pomaranczyk (chyba ze to inny kolor, a zdjecie zmienia) jest jakby nie tego... . Za to to cos na wykuszu mi osobiscie bardzo sie podoba. Moze tak zamiast tego kontrastu pare tonow jasniejszy kolorek na calej scianie i ewentualnie ten sam wokol okien? To oczywiscie tylko sugestia. Pozdrawiam Cie

----------


## acca5

A gdzie ten pomaranczyk ja mam tylko miedz na dachu robena reszta w  domysłach

----------


## braza

To ja cos zle paniala, na tych zdjeciach wyzej takie tam przymiarki, mi to wygladalo na probe kolorow. Sorry, ale zdecydowalas sie juz na cos?

----------


## mayland

> Witam
> Przejrzalam prawie cały temacik ale nie znalazłam elewacji jaka mnie interesuje.
> Otóż szukam jak wygląda domek z grafitowym dachem, białymi oknami , drzwiami i bramą garażową , a elewacja koloru bordo  
> Pozdrawiam.


No to prawie moja kolorystyka  :Lol:   Dach czarny, okna grafitowe, elewacja czerwona  :Wink2:   Elementy szarości dla kontrasu  :Lol:   Jestem na dobrej drodze do realizacji tego zamierzenia bo wybrałam już czarny dach  :Lol:

----------


## acca5

W mojej okolicy jest podobny w klinkierze borodo- zrobię foto w niedzielę.
czarny dach, białe okna, podbitka, bordo klinkier-wyglada troche ponuro, poczekajcie troszke.

----------


## mika31

Bardzo proszę o radę. Decyzję muszę podjąć przez weekend.

Jaki kolor podbitki do grafitowego dachu, grafitowych rynien, białej elewacji i stolarki w kolorze złoty dąb?

Złoty dąb czy grafitowa?

Grafitowa wydaje mi się bezpieczniejsza. Może jednak widzieliście gdzieś złoty dąb w tym zestawieniu?

----------


## gabriela

ja wybralabym zloty dab.

----------


## ocia79

> Bardzo proszę o radę. Decyzję muszę podjąć przez weekend.
> 
> Jaki kolor podbitki do grafitowego dachu, grafitowych rynien, białej elewacji i stolarki w kolorze złoty dąb?
> 
> Złoty dąb czy grafitowa?
> 
> Grafitowa wydaje mi się bezpieczniejsza. Może jednak widzieliście gdzieś złoty dąb w tym zestawieniu?


 
grafitowa

----------


## Sloneczko

Moim zdaniem za dużo będzie grafitu, jeśli i taką zrobisz podbitkę.
Przy oknach "złoty dąb" dobrze było by ten kolor powtórzyć pod dachem.

----------


## ANIAILIS

U mnie jeszcze nieskończone, ale wybrałam do grafitowego dachu i okien złoty dąb podbitkę w kolorze zbliżonym do okien. Bardzo mi się podoba  :cool:  mimo, że jeszcze nie ma tynku (będzie bardzo jasny piaskowy). Ale coś juz tam widać  :smile:

----------


## madź

no to teraz moj domek  :smile:  kupiony już w takim stanie  :smile:

----------


## mika31

*Aniailis* z nieba mi spadłaś.  :big grin: 

Jakie masz rynny? Mogłabyś zrobić jeszcze jakieś zdjęcia z dalszej perspektywy?

----------


## gabriela

To zdjecie juz gdzies tu bylo, to jest moj ulubiony zestaw kolorow, podbitka zloty dab do mahoniowych okien! Pasuje!

----------


## ANIAILIS

Mika31, rynny mam Lindab kolor grafit, nowe zdjęcia z podbitką zrobię jutro, bo dziś mgła  i słabo widać  :smile:

----------


## acca5

Znalazłam cos takiego, fajnie komponuje sie brązowy kolor dachówki z tynkiem przecieranym beżu- piasku do tego zloty dąb okiennice.



 (dom robi wrazenie na zywo, oczywiście poza betonowym płotem i fontanną )

----------


## acca5

i cos takiego, kliknijcie aby to powiekszyć bo warto
dachówka- karpiówka zielono- granatowa, okna zielone, kolor tynku- ciemny róż , zdjecie niestety z daleka , wiem ,że dom jest przepiekny w srodku- od ekipy tynkarskiej. może ktos zna projekt z jakiego biura- zakładam ,że to gotowiec- ale znając właścieciela z opowiadań to chyba projekt indywidualny

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5

Podobny ale prrzerobiony

----------


## ANIAILIS

acca, raczej ten  :smile: 

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...Min=160&Part=9

----------


## ANIAILIS

acca, raczej ten  :smile: 

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...Min=160&Part=9

----------


## ANIAILIS

acca, raczej ten  :smile: 

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...Min=160&Part=9

----------


## ANIAILIS

acca, raczej ten  :smile: 

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...Min=160&Part=9

----------


## acca5

faktycznie  :big grin:

----------


## dominika_10

Witam :smile: , 

Bardzo proszę o poradę. W skrócie napiszę mój problem. Domek budujemy od roku i tak się zkłada że mąż ma kolegę w składzie budowlanym. Bardzo się z tego cieszyliśmy, kolega pomagał nam zdobyć materiały do budowy. Teraz jednak widzę ciemną stronę tej przyjaźni. 
Mój domek ma:
czerwoną dachówkę (zdobyczną), 
okna złoty dąb (szybka realizacja zlecenia), 
drzwi Urzędowski bardzo brązowe niemal czarne (zdobyczne po atrakcyjnej cenie), 
brama garażowa ciemny brąz (ale różni się od drzwi wejściowych). 
Z przodu domku są dwa okna, drzwi wejściowe i brama garażowa. Teraz każdy z tych elementów jest w innym kolorze. 
Bardzo proszę o poradę. Co mam zrobić dalej żeby nie "dobić" tej budowy  :sad:

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

najlepiej wklej jakieś zdjęcia  :smile: 

opisz też, co masz jeszcze do zrobienia  przed domem, czy macie już ogrodzenie?, czy dom jest otynkowany, czy z cegły itd.

pozdrawiam

może rozpocznij swój nowy wątek, bo to jest wątek ze zdjęciami elewacji,
myślę, że tak dla porządku będzie najlepiej  :smile:

----------


## dominika_10

Bardzo dziękuję za zainteresowanie :smile: 

Zapomniałam o takich ważnych rzeczach. 

Dom jest teraz ocieplany, a więc powinnam poszukać koloru do elewacji.
Nie mam nic zrobione przed domem, nie mam tez ogrodzenia. 

Wiem że wątek dotyczy elewacji  :smile:  właśnie takie miało być moje pytanie. Jaki kolor nie zaszkodzi, a może chodź trochę pomoże, mojej budowie?  :smile:

----------


## EwkaP

Witam!  :smile: 

Świetny topik i jeszcze piekniejsze zdjęcia  :wink: 

Ale może mi ktoś powiedzieć dlaczego u mnie nie otwiera się 
duża część zdjęć?  :sad: 
Zwłaszcza takich z grafitowym dachem, których jestem ciekawa!
A po za tym, czy ktoś z Was ma rozeznanie w grafitowej blachodachówce. Widzę, że piekne są dachówki w tym kolorze, ale jak patrzę na niektóre blaszane są jakieś bladawe odcienie...
Jaki kolor Wy preferujecie?

----------


## EwkaP

Dominika,
widzę, że nieźle Cię martwi tem melanż kolorków.

Jednak to Wy macie je przed oczami i musicie ocenić czy różne odcienie powodują zgrzyt, czy względnie się komponują.

Ja bym się zastanowiła ewentualnie na zmianie drzwi lub bramy garażowe
--- jeśli już zdecydujecie, że jest fatalnie----  można podciągnąć jedno do drugiego. Tylko czy dokupicie w zbliżonym kolorze bramę do drzwi lub na odwrót? Ale jeśli by była szansa to mozna coś spróbować sprzedać w anonsach lub na allegro ???

----------


## kabietka

> Witam, 
> 
> Bardzo proszę o poradę. W skrócie napiszę mój problem. Domek budujemy od roku i tak się zkłada że mąż ma kolegę w składzie budowlanym. Bardzo się z tego cieszyliśmy, kolega pomagał nam zdobyć materiały do budowy. Teraz jednak widzę ciemną stronę tej przyjaźni. 
> Mój domek ma:
> czerwoną dachówkę (zdobyczną), 
> okna złoty dąb (szybka realizacja zlecenia), 
> drzwi Urzędowski bardzo brązowe niemal czarne (zdobyczne po atrakcyjnej cenie), 
> brama garażowa ciemny brąz (ale różni się od drzwi wejściowych). 
> Z przodu domku są dwa okna, drzwi wejściowe i brama garażowa. Teraz każdy z tych elementów jest w innym kolorze. 
> Bardzo proszę o poradę. Co mam zrobić dalej żeby nie "dobić" tej budowy



Z tego co czytam mogę tylko stwierdzic ze kolega wcale nie jest kolegą tylko człowiekiem bez skrupułów  wciskającym co popadnie :O(
Miał facet dobry zarobek to i kolorystyką Waszej stolarki sie nie przejmował :O)

Swoja drogą o ile wiem to człowiek budujacy się ma wpływ na kolor drzwi czy okien :O(

Doprawdy ciężko cokolwiek poradzić sensownego co nie łączyło by się z wydatkami :O(

Nie zawsze okazja jest okazja

----------


## EwkaP

Witam  :smile: 

Ja jeszcze raz ,,pojęczę"... 
I uderzę z prośbą o przesłanie jeszcze raz tutaj na topik zdjęć domków z grafitową dachówką- może być blachodachówka. Tamte fotki mi się niestety nie otwierają.  :sad:  Zwłaszcza z pierwszych stron, bo potem też ale wiem, że na pierwszych były graficiki...
Marzy mi się grafitowy dach, żółciótkie ściany- ale takie w bananek, beżyk- drewnopodobna, ciepła, brązowa stolarka...
Przepraszam za te jęki i chaotyczna wypowiedź. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mika31

Dzięki wam wybrałam kolor podbitki.
Teraz muszę wybrać parapety.
Biała elewacja, grafitowa blachodachówka (*EwkaP* wstawię swoje zdjęcie jak się już doczekam dachu), podbitka i stolarka złoty dąb.
Jakie parapety stalowe?
Mam do wyboru białe lub brązowe. Wykonawca upiera się, że białe będą wyglądac brzydko. Mnie się wydaje, że te brązowe będą wyglądać jeszcze gorzej.

----------


## Aguś83

Czy jest jakaś zasada do jakiej wysokości sięga dolna podbitka??(tak to się fachowo nazywa  :oops: ) Bo mam problem z moim domkiem - będę mieszkać w domu wielorodzinnym, który jest nieco nietypowy. Część, w której będę mieszkać jest parterowa, na nim taras (i widzę tu bardzo niską podbitkę), ale do mojego parteru przylega wysoka klatka schodowa i kolosalny budynek piętrowy z poddaszem. Jak połączyć to wszystko?  :Roll:  Tynk i podbitkę mam już wybraną.

----------


## Katia0005

witam wszystkich baaardzo serdecznie, jestem nowa na tym forum, chciałabym zapytać was o kolor pewnej elewacji, mam fotke na swoim kompie lecz niestety nie umiem wstawiać zdjęć, mógłby mi ktos w telegraficznym skrócie powiedzieć-napisać jak to się robi??  :smile:  

pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## kabietka

> witam wszystkich baaardzo serdecznie, jestem nowa na tym forum, chciałabym zapytać was o kolor pewnej elewacji, mam fotke na swoim kompie lecz niestety nie umiem wstawiać zdjęć, mógłby mi ktos w telegraficznym skrócie powiedzieć-napisać jak to się robi??  
> 
> pozdrawiam



Cześć!
Umieszczasz zdjęcie na np   http://www.fotosik.pl/
Oczywiście pierwsze się tam zaloguj :O)

Gdy już wgrasz swoje zdjęcie na serwer  odpowiednio pomniejszone to 
kopiujesz link do zdjatka z fotosika i wklejasz na forum muratora :O)
Pozdrawiam :O)

----------


## Aguś83

Czy ktoś może mnie oświecić i odpowiedzieć na pytanie, które znajduje się 2 posty wyżej   :Confused:  Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna   :big grin:

----------


## acca5

Aguś pokaż fotkę lub narysuj paintcie gdzie co ci się nie widzi, trzeba to zobaczyć

----------


## iwa

> 



chodzi mi o te okiennice , czy są tyko do zdoby czy można ich używać

----------


## beti555

> Witam
> Przejrzalam prawie cały temacik ale nie znalazłam elewacji jaka mnie interesuje.
> Otóż szukam jak wygląda domek z grafitowym dachem, białymi oknami , drzwiami i bramą garażową , a elewacja koloru bordo  
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja również takie kolory chcę  :big grin:  

Na forum widziałam takie zestawienie u Eskimosa.

----------


## braza

*Mycha i Beti555* Znalazlam cos takiego, chociaz nie jest to tak do konca o co Wam chodzi, ale moze sie przyda. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Xena z Xsary

jak chcesz kolor bordo to od razu Cie uprzedzam - musi to byc tynk akrylowy, zaden inny Ci nie wyjdzie bordo

----------


## Aguś83

Wrzucam rysunek z rzutem (patrząc od przodu). Jak wysoko proponujecie zrobićdolny cokół??

[img][/img]

----------


## kasiakey

*Mohag orientujesz sie może co to za projekt domku? 
Pozdarwiam* 




> Zblizenia niestety nie mam, bo ogrodzenie jest ponad dwumetrowe. I chociaz z boku jest siatka to obsadzona wielkimi iglakami i tez nie za bardzo cos widac.

----------


## acca5

Aguś powiedz jeszcze czy chodzi ci o cokólł - okładzina na sciane fundamentowej czy podbitkę- tj wykończenie dachu od dołu, czy ten dom w całości jest teraz stawiany od nowa czy ty sie dobudowałaś tą parterówka- tj ta część gdzie ty bedziesz mieszkać? trudny budynek do elewacji.  :Confused:  Ale cos może wymyslimy. Nefer ma tez dobre pomysły.

----------


## Aguś83

Budynek jest bardzo trudny do aranżacji, zarówno na zewnątrz jak i wewnątrz.   :Confused:  Ale to moje pierwsze mieszkanko, które dostałam i cieszę się z tego co mam.  :big grin:   Budynek stoi już w stanie surowym. Jest częściowo przebudowany ze starego budynku. Dzięki acca5 za oświecenie.   :big grin:  Przepraszam za pomylenie słownictwa.   :oops:  Ale jestem laikiem i dopiero raczkuję w tej dziedzinie. Chodzi mi o dolny cokół. Będzie on z takiej masy z drobnymi kamyczkami (nie wiem jak to się fachowo nazywa). A na górze będzie tynk. No i właśnie mój dylemat: do jakiej wysokości ma sięgać ten cokół.   :Roll:

----------


## acca5

Mozna wyodrebnić parterowy budynek pociagając tynk mozaikowy do wysokości okien-widziałam takie rozwiazanie i fajnie wyglada, w pozostałej częsci standardowo na wysokość cokołu, ponadto tynk ten w wejsciu dookola drzwi wejsciowych.
najlepiej to wziąć kredki i pomalowac na papierze wtedy lepiej to widac.

----------


## Aguś83

A pociągnięcie tynku mozaikowego do wysokości okien nie obniży optycznie jeszcze bardziej parterowego budynku ??   :Roll:  Co to znaczy w pozostałej czesci standardowo, czyli jak??   :oops:  A macie gdzies fotki, gdzie tynk jest dookoła drzwi??   :Roll:

----------


## acca5

wszystko kwestia gustu- dla mnie nie obniża- mi sie podoba- tak robie u siebie ale z płytek, choć może jadnak tak sie zdawać. standardowo- na ścianie fundamentowej= powyżej gruntu

----------


## Aguś83

Dzięki acca5 za zainteresowanie moją sprawą.   :big grin:   Gdyby ktoś znalazł fotkę, gdzie tynk jest dookoła drzwi byłoby fajnie   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Do czarnego dachu i rynien oraz czerwono-popielatej elawacji myślałam o grafitowych oknach, bramie i drzwiach. O ile z oknami i bramą nie byłoby problemu to drzwi to juz problem nielada. Poza tym jak przeliczyłam sam ten kolor kosztowałby mnie wiecej o 10tys  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: Sporo  :sad:    Coraz bardziej skłaniam się do białego koloru stolarki. Mimo że podoba mi się takie rozwiazanie to obawiam się troche utrzymania w czystości. Szczególnie drzwi i bramy  :sad:   A bramę mam dużą 5000x2700..  :sad:  
Jedynie ciemny orzech z kolorników jest najciemniejszy. Ale to ewidentnie w brąz wpada...  :sad:  
No i mam dylemat...

----------


## perelka

kasiakey ja buduje ten domek o ktory pytasz.generalnie projektowalismy go indywidualnie ale wzorowalismy sie na orginalnym projekcie niemieckiej firmy. mozesz sobie go obejrzec na weberhaus.de
jak chcesz to wysle ci fotki jak na prawde wyglada bo widzielismy go na zywo.
pozdrawiam!

----------


## queene

> U mnie jeszcze nieskończone, ale wybrałam do grafitowego dachu i okien złoty dąb podbitkę w kolorze zbliżonym do okien. Bardzo mi się podoba  mimo, że jeszcze nie ma tynku (będzie bardzo jasny piaskowy). Ale coś juz tam widać


świetne zestawienie - mogłąbym prosić o fotkiw miarę postępu budowy - jaki cokół masz w planach..no i ten ostateczny kolor tynku - piaseczki są różne ale ogólnie brawo   :big grin:

----------


## ANIAILIS

queene, cieszę się, że ci się podoba  :smile:  cokół będzie z tynku mozaikowego szarego, takiego raczej jasnego, słupy będą wyłożone płytkami klinkierowymi grafitowymi (matowe). Jak będę miała kolejne zdjecia to oczywiście wkleję  :smile:  pewnie niedługo, bo roboty bardzo sprawnie idą   :smile:

----------


## queene

ekstra ciekawy temat, nie wszystkie fotki sie otwierały ale mam nadzieje ze nic sie nie powtórzy, więc ja też coś od siebie : 



















wiem, ze dużo...dziś nic nie popracowałam bo tak mnie wciągnęło   :oops:

----------


## mika31

*Aniailis* jaki będziesz miała kolor parapetów zewnętrznych?

----------


## ANIAILIS

już mam parapety zewnętrzne  :smile:  z kamienia, miał być granit taki zwykły strzegomski, ale on taki za bardzo "nagrobkowy", więc wybrałam taki ciemniejszy, nie pamiętam w tej chwili jego nazwy. Są w tej chwili trochę zakurzone i trochę brudne

----------


## Jola&Artur

Może coś z tego wpadnie komuś w oko  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## acca5

Bardzo wpadło zwłaszcza 1,2,3,4   :big grin:

----------


## Jola&Artur

no to się cieszę   :big grin:  
sama też będę kombinować w podobnych kolorach...  :smile:

----------


## braza

> Bardzo wpadło zwłaszcza 1,2,3,4


Dokładnie tak samo  :big tongue: 
Dzięki Jola&Artur

----------


## Magaa

świetne te ostatnie fotki, wszystkie 6 :smile: 

A czy ktoś ma może zdjęcia domów z elewacją z piaskowca, albo innych kamieni? 
podobają mi się domy inspirowane architekturą śródziemnomorską, np toskańską, ale rzadko widuję takie w Polsce..

----------


## Damro

Ciekawa jestem co to za dachówka na tym zdjęciu1,2,3,4  :big grin:

----------


## KozAnka

> *Mohag orientujesz sie może co to za projekt domku? 
> Pozdarwiam* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mohag
> ...


Nie wiem co to za projekt, ale znalazlam podobne
http://www.arex.net.pl/03projekty/tradycyjne/judyta.htm
http://www.arex.net.pl/03projekty/tr...ne/klaudia.htm

----------


## queene

> Bardzo wpadło zwłaszcza 1,2,3,4


ojjjj taaak  :big grin:

----------


## aka z Ina

niesamowite propozycje elewcji-można coś dobrać pod siebie  :big grin:

----------


## edyryt

ponieważ często tu zaglądałam szukając inspiracji teraz chcę się podzielić z innymi.

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Ale klasa, wydaje się, że to Jego magnificencja APS.

Chyba mamy podobne kolor elewacji, TZN WEBER 130 D .

----------


## Sloneczko

*Edyryt*, czy możesz zmniejszyć awatar do 150 pks szerokości?

----------


## edyryt

> *Edyryt*, czy możesz zmniejszyć awatar do 150 pks szerokości?


proszę bardzo

----------


## edyryt

> Ale klasa, wydaje się, że to Jego magnificencja APS.
> 
> Chyba mamy podobne kolor elewacji, TZN WEBER 130 D .


witam, tak to Aps-105.

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Ja buduję o dwie klasy niżej: APS 98, ale też bardzo mi  (i zwiedzajacym) się podoba, szczególnie po modyfikacjach, których dokonaliśmy w projekcie.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> *Edyryt*, czy możesz zmniejszyć awatar do 150 pks szerokości?
> 
> 
> proszę bardzo


*Edyryt*, dziękuję bardzo  :wink: 

Bo wiesz... http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=91714,  lepiej załatwić to między sobą  :smile:

----------


## edyryt

> Napisał edyryt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


łooooooo raaany! dobrze że się pośpieszyłam  ze zmianą  :big tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

A w ogóle, dworek masz śliczny  :smile:

----------


## adamaria

http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scn3374zo5.jpg

Witam  :big grin:  
A oto moja elewacja, jak wam się podoba?
Przepraszam, ale roślinność trochę wyrwała się spod kontroli.[/img]

----------


## Damro

> http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn3374zo5.jpg
> 
> Witam  
> A oto moja elewacja, jak wam się podoba?
> Przepraszam, ale roślinność trochę wyrwała się spod kontroli.[/img]


śliczne drzwi,co to za firma i ile cię kosztowały?

----------


## Mohag

*kasiakey*, z tego co wiem to jest to projekt indywidualny, sorry ze tak pozno odpowiadam ale ostatnio zagladam tylko do dziennikow i swojego topika bo z czasem kiepsko   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kabietka

> http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn3374zo5.jpg
> 
> Witam  
> A oto moja elewacja, jak wam się podoba?
> Przepraszam, ale roślinność trochę wyrwała się spod kontroli.[/img]





Podoba się oj podoba :O)

I z roślinnością dasz sobie radę :O) U mnie na działce mam busz :O)
Najwazniejsze by dom był przygotowany do zamieszkania :O)
Pozdrawiam:O)

----------


## aka z Ina

*edyryt*-mój kolor dachówki, moje okna a na dodatek podoba mi się Twój kolor elewacji  :big grin:  Czysto-bez dziwactw! Bardzo mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## adamaria

> Napisał adamaria
> 
> http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn3374zo5.jpg
> 
> Witam  
> A oto moja elewacja, jak wam się podoba?
> Przepraszam, ale roślinność trochę wyrwała się spod kontroli.[/img]
> 
> 
> śliczne drzwi,co to za firma i ile cię kosztowały?


 Dziękuję, drzwi też mi się podobają.
Producent to M&S Pomorska Fabryka Okien, a kosztowały ok. 5 000 zł.

----------


## adamaria

> Napisał adamaria
> 
> http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn3374zo5.jpg
> 
> Witam  
> A oto moja elewacja, jak wam się podoba?
> Przepraszam, ale roślinność trochę wyrwała się spod kontroli.[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


 Dziękuję kobietko. Z tym buszem też sobie już poradziłam, choć nie było łatwo, bo te piękne, okazałe badyle pod oknem to jakieś wredne osty.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Adamaria*, bardzo mi się podoba i dom, i drzwi, i nawet ta nieokiełznana zieloność  :smile:  To wszystko razem ma swój urok  :smile: 

Co do drzwi, M&S jest drogi, ale solidny i też w niego celujemy.

Te drzwi np. też są ładne: 



A w ogóle, czemu nie pokazałaś zdjęcia, tylko link do niego?

----------


## adamaria

Słoneczko, bardzo dziękuję. 
Ja w  M&S kupowałam też okna i parapety i nie mam do tej firmy żadnych zastrzeżeń.
A co do wklejania zdjęć, to jeszcze nie umiem. Wczoraj szukałam na forum, jak się to robi, bo gdzieś mi sie to obiło, ale nie znalazłam.
Może pomożesz?

----------


## Mohag

*adamaria*, na gorze nad okienkiem "odpowiedzi" sa mozliwosci tekstowe tz np *B* do pogrubienia, _I_ do pochylego pisania itp tam wlasnie masz tez na przedostatnim miejscu *IMG* jak chcesz wkleic zdjecie to naciskasz img .... wklejasz adres... i naciskasz znowu do zamkniecia.

bedzie to wygladalo tak  [img]adreslinka[/img]

ps.. jak bedziesz ladowac zdjecie na imageshack, tak jak zrobilas to teraz, to tam jest mozliwosc zmniejszenia zdjecia odrazu przy ladowaniu, bo Twoje ma powyzej 700 pixli i bedzie bardzo rozciagac topik.. no i co najwazniejsze ludzie majacy modemi sa nam wdzieczni za mniejsze zdjecia   :Wink2:   taki rozmiar 640x480 calkowicie wystarczy...

----------


## adamaria

Mohag wielkie dzięki za pomoc. Będę miała trochę więcej czasu, to spróbuję.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Mohag* i ja dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## adamaria



----------


## Mohag

*adamaria* musisz uwazac przy kopiowaniu linka, musi byc skopiowane wszystko do konca... na koncu przewaznie jest *jpg* u to koniecznie musi byc.


http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...5dcd5.html.jpg

----------


## adamaria



----------


## adamaria

Mohag! Wielkie, wielkie, wielkie dzięki!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Jesteś wielka!!!

----------


## Mohag

e tam, tez kiedys uczylam sie jak trzeba to robic   :Lol:

----------


## Katia0005

Witam wszystkich serdecznie 
*kobietka-*bardzo dziękuję za wytłumaczenie jak się wstawia zdjęcia   :big grin:  

Mam takie pytanko dotyczące elewacji tego ślicznego domku ,jaki jest dokładnie kolor farby tej elewacji i obramówek okien(chodzi mi o nazwę koloru i z jakiej firmy)



z góry dzięki za odpowiedź 
pozdr[/img]

----------


## kabietka

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Zuzza

Hej!

Dawno tu nie zaglądałam - jednak budowa wykańcza  :wink: 

Ale wreszcie mogę się pochwalić swoją własną elewacją   :big grin:  

Mam nadzieję, że się Wam spodoba  :Smile:   Jeszcze nie jest skończona w 100%. ale już nie mogłam wytrzymać, żeby się nie pochwalić   :wink: 





Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## aka z Ina

*Zuzza*-ślicznie.......pięknie "oprawione" okna!Czyściutki kolor  :big grin:

----------


## motyczka

hey *Zuzza*   :big grin:  Gratuluje, przepięknie   :Lol:  

jednak ten gust to mamy podobny   :Wink2:  własnie jestem na etapie wykańczania elewacji i musze powiedzieć ze jest baaardzo podobna   :cool:   :Wink2:  do Twojej...  :big tongue:  u mnie dopiero w 75% ale już poglądowo foteczki moge zamieścić   :smile: ...efekt finalny w krótce...







pozdrawiam serdecznie   :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Motyczko, wiedziałam, że nasze elewacje muszą być podobne   :wink:

----------


## aka z Ina

*Motyczko*-piekna elewacja!!!!!!

----------


## motyczka

dzięki, dzięki...ma się już ku końcowi ...na szczęscie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## prystelka

Motyczko, twoja elewacja jest bardzo ładna, taka delikatna i estetyczna.
 :Wink2:  Napisz jaki to tynk.Bardzo przyjemny kolorek.

----------


## majania

*Zuzza, motyczka* bardzo ładne wykonczenie okien! Czy to frezowany styropian?? Będę wdzięczna za zdradzenie firmy i koloru elewacji   :Wink2:

----------


## motyczka

Bardzo dziękuję   :big grin:  

moja elewacja jest kremowa, dokładnie brudny krem nr F100 z palety farb Revco Sil firmy Matres, szczerze polecam, świetna farba silikonowa....elewacje robilismy na gładko, cekolem ...opaski sa białe, faktycznie ze styropianu z Torunia z firmy PROSTYR  :Lol: 

pozdrawiam serdecznie   :smile:

----------


## Lunetka

*motyczka*, mi też się strasznie podoba Twoja elewacja - połączenie tego kremu z ciemnymi oknami   :Lol:

----------


## kirkris

to może ja pokażę swoja  :smile:

----------


## motyczka

> *motyczka*, mi też się strasznie podoba Twoja elewacja - połączenie tego kremu z ciemnymi oknami


dzięks  :Lol:  , a miałabyć bardziej kawowa, ale jak zobaczylismy dom na biało po zagipsowaniu to juz wiedzieliśmy ze elewacja musi odbijac i rozjaśniać okna własnie   :big grin:  stad ten nieoczekiwany brudny krem   :cool:

----------


## inches

> znalazłam coś takiego


A mi podoba się ten zestaw kolorów. To jest to czego szukam.

----------


## aka z Ina

*kirkis*-ja już dawno pisałam, że elewacja twego domku jest śliczna  :big grin:

----------


## kirkris

> *kirkis*-ja już dawno pisałam, że elewacja twego domku jest śliczna


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## malmuc

troszke inny klimacik   :big grin:

----------


## malmuc

ja ktoś lubi amerykańskie klimaty   :Wink2:

----------


## Lunetka

*kirkris*, mi też bardzo podoba się Twoja elewacja!
Mogłabym prosić o namiary na priv na gosci, ktorzy Ci ją zrobili?   :Roll: 
Miodzio...

----------


## ANIAILIS

moja elewacja, jeszcze nie skończona, bo czekamy na drzwi zewnętrzne (już 9. tydzień  :Confused:  )

----------


## KamilaWr

*kirkris* piękny domek   :big grin:  A z czego zrobiony masz cokół? Czy jest on tylko pomalowany farbą?

----------


## KamilaWr

*sowa (monikaka)* a co to za rolety masz zamontowane? Nie mają żadnego pojemnika na zewnątrz u góry okna. Gdzie one się zwijają,? Są jakoś wmontowane w nadproże? Super wyglądają.

----------


## zielinsp

Do ANIAILIS: Podobają nam się kolory elewacji. Jakich kolorów tynków użyliście? Pamiętacie może ich numery/nazwy? Jakiej firmy jest to tynk? Czy mineralny czy akrylowy? A może to szary tynk malowany jakimś kolorem?
Czym malowane były elementy drewniane?

Z góry dzięki za informację

----------


## Sloneczko

A mnie się bardzo podobają wykończenia naroży, jak w Ondraszku, ze Studia Atrium:

----------


## ANIAILIS

*zielinsp*, jest to tynk akrylowy firmy KABE, barwiony w masie, symbole: F1110 i F1010. Podbitka malowana była altaxinem kolor kasztan (3x), pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## kirkris

> *kirkris*, mi też bardzo podoba się Twoja elewacja!
> Mogłabym prosić o namiary na priv na gosci, ktorzy Ci ją zrobili?  
> Miodzio...


Witaj, bonie robili goście których Ci nie polecę bo trzeba było je naprawiać i nie dokończyli  :sad: 
Resztę zrobili moi górale ale kazali mi się nie reklamować bo i tak maja tak duzo roboty że nie są w stanie jej wyrobić   :Roll:   :ohmy:  

pozdr

K

----------


## kirkris

> *kirkris* piękny domek   A z czego zrobiony masz cokół? Czy jest on tylko pomalowany farbą?


 :smile:  To jest tynk strukturalny ozdobny Atlasa

----------


## tabaluga1

U mnie od wczoraj jest tak:

----------


## maro74

Tabaluga, piękna ta "nasza" Pistacja w Twoim wykonaniu  :big grin:  . Napisz mi jakiej szerokości masz okno tarasowe od strony ogrodu.

----------


## tabaluga1

Dzięki maro
Drzwi tarasowe od ogrodu mam takie jak w projekcie- akurat tych nie zmieniałam.
A co słychać u Was?
pozdrawiam

----------


## braza

Tabalugo1 witaj  :big tongue:  Bardzo ładny kolor elewacji. Czy mogę prosić o dokładne dane?  :oops:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

tabaluga co to za drzwi zewnętrzne?

----------


## matam

Tabaluga co to za dachowka ??

----------


## maro74

> Dzięki maro
> Drzwi tarasowe od ogrodu mam takie jak w projekcie- akurat tych nie zmieniałam.
> A co słychać u Was?
> pozdrawiam


Witaj u nas sprawy paierkowe na finiszu gdzieś w połowei sierpnia powinno być pozwolenie i jak juz bedzie to ruszamy z robotą.

----------


## malmuc

> tabaluga co to za drzwi zewnętrzne?


chyba to samo ma *halszka*  :Roll:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

a konkretnie?

----------


## Annja

Jak na moje oko te drzwi to Adeco - jak zamawiałam swoje to bardzo podobne stały na ekspozycji w sklepie. Ale może niech się wypowie  *tabaluga* tym bardziej, że ja też jestem zainteresowana kolorkiem elewacji   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Taka nasza wyszła ( miało byc inaczej połowa deskowana i okiennice na dole ale..  :wink: 


a siostry jest taka:

----------


## LuMa

A to nasz domek:





Nie mamy jeszcze podbitki, ale będzie w kolorze zbliżonym do okien (ciemny dąb). Taras będzie drewniany. Mam tylko mały zgryz z cokołem. Myślę o klinkierze w kolorze dachówki, albo brązowym. Nie mogę się zdecydować. Co radzicie?

----------


## tabaluga1

Cieszę się, że Wam się podoba. Już odpowiadam
dachówka Brass celtycka brązowa, drzwi z firmy Oknoplast z wypełnieniem adeco (też zobaczyłam je u nas na ekspozycji i już dalej nie szukałam), elewacja tynk akrylowy firmy Roffix nr chyba 122-1 (sprawdzę i potwierdzę)

----------


## Anyah

Proszę o jakieś inspiracje przy wyborze elewacji na "klocek" z lat 80tych, wiem ze stworzenie czegoś ciekawego z takiej budowli to trudne zadanie  :smile:  ale moze ktos spotkal cos interesujacego...

----------


## Basiaw

Witam

Chciałabym pokazać fotki swojej DZISIAJ  :wink:  robionej elewacji, ale za chiny ludowe mi to nie wychodzi... może administratorzy forum uprościliby zamieszczanie zdjęć? Na forum gazetowym po prostu przekleja się zdjecie ze swojego pulpitu czy innego miejsca w komputerze i już, tutaj to bardziej skomplikowane.
Założyłam sobie album w onecie, ale i tak nie wychodzi mi to zamieszczenie zdjęć.

Może chociaż linki wkleję?






Elewacja jest oliwkowa, w rzeczywistości ten kolor ma cieplejszy odcień niż to na zdjęciach wygląda.


pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## queene

Basiaw - ciekawy kolor też mi sie taki podoba ale najbardziej podobają mi sie parapety   :big grin:

----------


## ciku

Czy mogłabym prosić Was o sugestie dotyczące koloru elewacji? Pod spodem zamieszczam kilka zdjęć domu i tak:
okna, parapety + prawdopodobnie brama garazowa i drzwi wejsciowe  - białe
dach ceglasty
rynny i podbitka ciemnobrązowe.

Zastanawialiśmy sie nad kolorem ecru, ewentualnie jakims zgaszonym pomarańczem....sama nie wiem....
Czy myślicie ze biale obwódki wokól okien by tu grały?

----------


## Basiaw

> Basiaw - ciekawy kolor też mi sie taki podoba ale najbardziej podobają mi sie parapety



Dzięki :Smile: 

Parapety też mi się podobają :Smile:  Zrezygnowaliśmy ze wszelkich ramek i innych zdobników elewacji, parapety mają to zrekompensować :Smile: 
Przyklejane były w poniedziałek i jak pojechaliśmy na budowę, to myślałam, że ślubnego szlag trafi - gość kładł je na oko! Żadnego znaczenia odległosci, fuga od 1 do 3 mm. na szczęście wszystko były świeże, więc zdejmował płytki i układał na nowo. Nie po to kupuje się droższe parapety, żeby potem każdorazowo patrząc na nie wkurzać się przez koślawe fugi.
Oby jak najszybciej ci wszyscy 'fachowcy' sobie poszli. Od poniedziałku mąż sam rusza z docieplaniem poddasza, na pewno zrobi to lepiej i dokładniej niż ci majstrowie.

Chciałam wkleić obrazki a nieaktywne linki mi wyszły...

pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## LuMa

*Basiaw*, naprawdę fajne te Twoje parapety. Też marzył mi się klinkier, ale nieszkliwiony, czerwony, żeby pasował do dachu. Niestety szara rzeczywistość (=ograniczenia finansowe + rady, że nie nadają się na mur 2-warstwowy) zrobiły swoje i mamy aluminiowe  :cry:  

Czy ktoś doradzi mi w sprawie cokołu, pleaseeee??? Fotki parę postów wcześniej.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Założyłam sobie album w onecie, ale i tak nie wychodzi mi to zamieszczenie zdjęć.


Nie wychodzi, bo masz na końcu adresu html zamiast jpg. Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego Onet tak robi. Może gdzie indziej założysz album?

Np. tu: http://tiny.pl/57b4, albo tu: http://www.flickr.com/  :smile:

----------


## kabietka

ładny kolor elewacji :O)

----------


## Basiaw

> *Basiaw*, naprawdę fajne te Twoje parapety. Też marzył mi się klinkier, ale nieszkliwiony, czerwony, żeby pasował do dachu. Niestety szara rzeczywistość (=ograniczenia finansowe + rady, że nie nadają się na mur 2-warstwowy) zrobiły swoje i mamy aluminiowe  
> .



Dzięki :Smile: 
My zdecydowaliśmy się na taki kolor patrząc bardziej na kolor rynien i planowanego cokołu. Dachówka ma inny kolor, ale też ceramiczna, więc w sumie razem to jakoś gra - tak mi się wydaje :Smile: 

Jeszcze tyle do zrobienia, ale przeprowadzka coraz bliżej :Smile: 

pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## Basiaw

> ładny kolor elewacji :O)



Jeśli to do mnie to dzięki :Smile: 


pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## variuss

*Szary gont bitumiczny* - jak macie coś podobnego w swoich zbiorach, w swoim sąsiedztwie albo u siebie na dachu - proszę o wklejenie zdjęć.

http://www.certainteed.com/NR/rdonly...eGreenHous.jpg

----------


## kabietka

> Napisał kabietka
> 
> ładny kolor elewacji :O)
> 
> 
> 
> Jeśli to do mnie to dzięki
> 
> 
> ...




 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ewcik1

A jam mam pytanko do osob, ktore zrobily juz elewacje-kiedy powinno sie ja wykonac?Ja w tym roku (kwiecien-maj) postawilam dom, w lipcu zrobilam tynki gipsowe, a teraz nie wiem kiedy robic elewacje czy jeszcze w tym roku czy juz na wiosne, aby dom sobie przez zime pooddychal??Dodam ze dom jest z betonu komorkowego. Prosze pomozcie bo jedni mowia, ze w zyciu w tym roku, bo bedzie zbyt uszczelniony a drudzy mowia tylko w tym roku, bo sa tynki wykonane i BK ma to do siebie, ze nie lubi byc bez tzw bialej kolderki(styropian).Co robic !!!!Prosze o pomoc!!!!
Ewelina

----------


## acca5

Ewcik ,jak masz czas, kasę i moce przerobowe to rób chocby tylko przyklej styro lub wełnę, połóż siatkę i zagruntuj gruntem i tak zostaw przez zimę; w miedzy czasie tez wykonaj odprowadzenie deszczówki aby fundament nie podmakał przez ściakająca wode z rynien- znowy kopanie wokól domu- ohyda.Doprowadź do domu wszystkie meia na 100%- tez kopanie wokól. Odpadnie ci kopara na wiosnę. zrobisz teraz to do póxnej jesieni bedzie wszystko suchawe a do wiosna ruszysz z innymi robotami.

----------


## Betsi2006

Zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem cokołu z tynku mozaikowego.
Czy macie może jakieś zdjęcia swoich domów z takim cokołem?
Chętnie popatrzę jak to wygląda ( niestety więkoszość cokołów wykonana jest z klinkieru)

----------


## kirkris

> Zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem cokołu z tynku mozaikowego.
> Czy macie może jakieś zdjęcia swoich domów z takim cokołem?
> Chętnie popatrzę jak to wygląda ( niestety więkoszość cokołów wykonana jest z klinkieru)


popatrz na moje fotki w galerii  :smile: 
tynk mozaikowy ciemnobrązowy Atlasa

----------


## Betsi2006

*kirkris*

Dzieki. Obejżałam wszystkie zdjęcia Twojego domu.
Wydaje się ze ten ciemny brąż pasuje i nie powoduje że dom wydaje się ciężki.
Ja mam również dach ciemno brązowy i planuję jasno beżową elewację, zastanawiałam się co na cokół.

Powiedz mi proszę jaka masz podbitkę do tego ciemnego dachu i okien?
( ze zdjęć wynika że chyba też jakś ciemno brązowa)

----------


## ewcik1

> Ewcik ,jak masz czas, kasę i moce przerobowe to rób chocby tylko przyklej styro lub wełnę, połóż siatkę i zagruntuj gruntem i tak zostaw przez zimę; w miedzy czasie tez wykonaj odprowadzenie deszczówki aby fundament nie podmakał przez ściakająca wode z rynien- znowy kopanie wokól domu- ohyda.Doprowadź do domu wszystkie meia na 100%- tez kopanie wokól. Odpadnie ci kopara na wiosnę. zrobisz teraz to do póxnej jesieni bedzie wszystko suchawe a do wiosna ruszysz z innymi robotami.


Dzieki serdeczne.Zdecydowalismy ze robimy ta elewacje w tym roku i ciagniemy na maxa ile sie da do zimy. Mam nadzieje ze plytki w lazience mi nie poodpadaja hehhee
pozdrawiam,
Ewelina

----------


## Betsi2006

*ewcik*

Myślę, że z tymi płykami to tak źle nie będzie. Ciągnijcie na maxa.
Przyszykuj się tylko na to ze ten pierwszy sezon grzewczy będzie bardziej kosztowny, bo trzeba dużo grzać i dużo wietrzyć ( żeby pozbyć się wilgoci), dogrzewaj dużo kominkiem aby zaoszczędzić na podstawowym ogrzewaniu.
Znam kilka osób, które też zbudowały dom w jeden sezon budowlany i zamieszkały w nim.
Zresztą też miałam takie plany, ale niestety nie wyszło przez nieuczciwą firmę budowlaną.  :Evil:

----------


## kirkris

> *kirkris*
> Powiedz mi proszę jaka masz podbitkę do tego ciemnego dachu i okien?
> ( ze zdjęć wynika że chyba też jakś ciemno brązowa)


aha, ciemny brąz PCV  :smile:

----------


## rogbog

:smile:  Podoba mi się tynk Kreisel-akrytynk A 122.Jeżeli ktoś ma taki tynk-proszę o zdjęcia.Dachówka Bogen  granat brązowy.
Pozdrawiam Bogusia

----------


## KamilaWr

A to strona do systemu "Pokoloruj swój świat", który umożliwia  projektowanie kolorystyki elewacji i wnętrz obiektów budowlanych. Wystarczy tylko załadowac zdjęcie swojego domku   :big grin:  
www.bolix.pl

----------


## Zopafisa

Elewacja w paseczki   :ohmy:

----------


## skarbus

Witam wszystkich tu obecnych  :smile: 
Jak widac jestem tu po raz pierwszy bo dopiero zaczynam  :Lol:   ... w zwiazku z czym mam pewne pytanko do Was jako tych obeznanych w temacie  :smile:  moze pytanko az nadto szerokie ale poprostu szukam wszelkich mozliwych pomyslow (a juz rarytasem bylyby zdjecia wszelkie):
elewacja na 100% (no dobra na 1000%   :big tongue:  ) to BIAŁY KLINKIER na "calości"
reszta kolorystyki, ze tak powiem stoi otworem poki co-bo dopiero decyzje przed nami...domek ponad 200m/2 z uzytkowym poddaszem, niepodpiwniczony...
baaardzo wstepna koncepcja to ciemna dachowka, okna drewniane napewno tez cos ciemniejszego i ciemna fuga do tego klinkieru (czarna) ale to tylko takie zalozenie. Jestem otwarta na wszelkie sugestie i pomysly, a najbardziej oczywiscie zalezy mi na fotkach-jakichkolwiek (moja wyobraznia budowlana pozostawia wiele do zyczenia   :Roll:  ) z gorry dziekuje za pomoc...

----------


## skarbus

Przepraszam nie podalam maila: [email protected]  jeszcze raz prosze o wszelkie zdjecia jesli ktos posiada (klinkier) i dziekuje  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## majki

Hej

Cały wątek przebrnąłem ...   :Roll:  
Szukam dla grafitowego dachu cegły klinkierowej szarej, lub jasno-grafitowej. W stylu Potsdam CRH Klinkier, lub jaśniejszej - podobnej ... ?
Macie jakies takie zdjęcia, lub może u siebie   :big tongue:  

Z góry wielkie dzięki.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## fasola25

> Hej
> 
> Cały wątek przebrnąłem ...   
> Szukam dla grafitowego dachu cegły klinkierowej szarej, lub jasno-grafitowej. W stylu Potsdam CRH Klinkier, lub jaśniejszej - podobnej ... ?
> Macie jakies takie zdjęcia, lub może u siebie   
> 
> Z góry wielkie dzięki.
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


  :big grin:  
widze ze nie jestem sama 
tez mamy grafitowy (prawie czarny) dach i mysleliśmy właśnie o jasno szarej płytce elewacyjnej, ale nic takiego nie znalazlam

----------


## pedzelito

> Hej
> Cały wątek przebrnąłem ...   
> Szukam dla grafitowego dachu cegły klinkierowej szarej, lub jasno-grafitowej. W stylu Potsdam CRH Klinkier, lub jaśniejszej - podobnej ... ?
> Macie jakies takie zdjęcia, lub może u siebie   
> Z góry wielkie dzięki.
> pozdrawiam, majki


Też takiej szukałem i kupiłem Wienerberger Stratus.
Nie widziałem jak wygląda na kominie ale mama nadzieje że będzie ok.
Do tych cegieł są też płytki elewacyjne na czym mi bardzo zależało.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Fasola*, muszę teraz szukać kominowych, bo wkleiłam Ci przed chwilą płytki na cokół  :wink: 

Może tu coś znajdziesz: http://gardenplanet.pl/kamienie,d108.html

----------


## malmuc

> Napisał majki
> 
> Hej
> 
> Cały wątek przebrnąłem ...   
> Szukam dla grafitowego dachu cegły klinkierowej szarej, lub jasno-grafitowej. W stylu Potsdam CRH Klinkier, lub jaśniejszej - podobnej ... ?
> Macie jakies takie zdjęcia, lub może u siebie   
> 
> Z góry wielkie dzięki.
> ...


odpuściłam ze względu na cenę 
jak zwykle to co ja chcę nie jest w zasięgu moich możliwosci   :Confused:

----------


## malmuc

wygrzebałam takie zdjęcie z archiwum
cegła matrix, stratus, dachówka antracyt

w ostatniej chwili zdecydowałam sie na stratuss i tak to wygląda (kominnieco przybrudzony)   :Wink2:

----------


## malmuc

no to jak już tak wsiadłam na ten wątek to wrzucę jakieś elewacje, moze komuś się przydadzą   :Lol:

----------


## majki

Fasola - no to witamy w klubie   :big grin:  
Pedzelito - Stratus dla mnie jest za ciemny, przynajmniej na zdjęciach. Ideałem byłby kolor zbliżony do np. granitowej kostki brukowej ...   :cool:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## mziemianski

u mnie elewacja juz gotowa

----------


## ocia79

> u mnie elewacja juz gotowa


co to za dachowka???

----------


## mziemianski

Betonowa, Roben (chyba Roben bo dom kupilem juz z dachem  :wink: )

----------


## ocia79

aha- dziekuje za szybka odpowiedz.

----------


## kabietka

> u mnie elewacja juz gotowa




No ,no super kolorek no i domek niczego sobie :O)
Gratulacje:O)

Właśnie jestem przed wyborem ekipy do zaciągnięcia elewacji tynkiem kolorowym.
Mam pytanie ile teraz biorą za metr  wykonania takowego tynku?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## niko6

A U NAS TAK WYGLąDA DOMEK   :smile:

----------


## Julita2

Niko, jakie to kolory? Chodzi mi o elewację, ładne zestawienie z ciemnym neutralnym dachem.

----------


## niko6

DZIęKUJę! NIE PAMIęTAM JAK SIE NAZYWAJA TE KOLORY ALE JADE DZIS NA BUDOWE TO ZOBACZE NA WIADERKA I NAPISZE  CI NA PRIVA, OKI? ALE TO Są KOLORY Z Caparola.

----------


## KozAnka

> Betonowa, Roben (chyba Roben bo dom kupilem juz z dachem )


Jesli betonowa, to nie Roben.
Wyglada na Brass.

----------


## Damro

> Napisał mziemianski
> 
> Betonowa, Roben (chyba Roben bo dom kupilem juz z dachem )
> 
> 
> Jesli betonowa, to nie Roben.
> Wyglada na Brass.


Roben ma tylko ceramiczne,może to euronit lub najprawdopodonie to prodach  :big grin:

----------


## mziemianski

> Napisał KozAnka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mziemianski
> 
> ...


Obiecuje ze dzis po pracy to sprawdze i rozweje wszelkie watpliwosci  :wink:  Mam jeszcze jedna paczke dachowek wie wszystko bedzie jasne. 

pozdrawiam,
Maciej

----------


## mziemianski

> Napisał mziemianski
> 
> Betonowa, Roben (chyba Roben bo dom kupilem juz z dachem )
> 
> 
> Jesli betonowa, to nie Roben.
> Wyglada na Brass.


Potwierdzam jest to Brass a nie Roben - moj blad  :wink: 

Pozdr.
Maciej

----------


## ocia79

Tez mi ona wygladala na BRASSA.Ciesze sie ,ze to jednak BRASS,poniewaz my bedziemy mieli podobna(jak nie ta sama  :Wink2:  ).

----------


## KozAnka

Czyli zgadlam.
Cos jednak zostaje w glowce po obejrzeniu setek dachow i dachowek.

Euronit ma inne zaslepki gasiorow.

----------


## edyryt

> Czyli zgadlam.
> Cos jednak zostaje w glowce po obejrzeniu setek dachow i dachowek.
> 
> Euronit ma inne zaslepki gasiorow.


  :big grin:   dobre, podziwiam.

----------


## Paulka

> A U NAS TAK WYGLąDA DOMEK


Niko, czy jest szansa, żebyś wkleiła większe i "bliższe" zdjęcia?

myślę o podobnym kolorze elewacji i chętnie pooglądałabym twój domek bliżej i z róźnych stron!

Z góry dzięki!

----------


## remle

Ja co prawda jestem w trakcie malowania elewacji, ale przyłączam się do prośby  :big grin:

----------


## jacob

Nasza chałupa ma taką elewację (jeszcze ciepła):





pozdrawiam

----------


## Paulka

jacob. Bardzo ładnie  :smile: 
Podaj "dane" elewacji co?

----------


## jacob

OK  :smile: 

Tynk silikonowy ceresit baranek 1,5

kolor jasny - texas 2
kolor ciemniejszy texas 4

czołem

----------


## monia77w1

Jacob, śliczny domek.
Można prosić coś na temat okien.

Dzięki

----------


## jacob

Dziękuję  :smile: 

Okna są oknoplast Kraków - złoty dąb k=1,0(!)
Są świetne. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z tego zakupu. Różnią się wyraźnie jakością od konkurencji.

----------


## Kruz23

Witam

Oto mój domek ze świezo naciagnietym kolorem elewacji

----------


## Tuchol ;))

A może macie jakieś fotki z klinkierem? a dokładnie "Ochra Ton"?  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam Tuchol  :wink: [/b]

----------


## Tuchol ;))

Kruz23: Bardzo ładny kolor elewacji  :big grin:  
Peace  :cool:

----------


## Paulina&Pawe?

A podpowiedzcie czym kierowaliście się przy doborze koloru komina??? Bo mam dylemat, czy kierować się kolorem dachowki i dobrać dokładnie taki sam kolor cegły klinkierowej, czy kolor komina dobrać pod przyszłą elewację. Przychylam sie bardziej ku pierwszej wersji ale chcialabym wiedzieć jak to było u Was  :big grin:

----------


## edyryt

> A podpowiedzcie czym kierowaliście się przy doborze koloru komina??? Bo mam dylemat, czy kierować się kolorem dachowki i dobrać dokładnie taki sam kolor cegły klinkierowej, czy kolor komina dobrać pod przyszłą elewację. Przychylam sie bardziej ku pierwszej wersji ale chcialabym wiedzieć jak to było u Was


 kolorem dachówki

----------


## Paulka

> Napisał Paulina&Paweł
> 
> A podpowiedzcie czym kierowaliście się przy doborze koloru komina??? Bo mam dylemat, czy kierować się kolorem dachowki i dobrać dokładnie taki sam kolor cegły klinkierowej, czy kolor komina dobrać pod przyszłą elewację. Przychylam sie bardziej ku pierwszej wersji ale chcialabym wiedzieć jak to było u Was 
> 
> 
>  kolorem dachówki


tak samo!

----------


## Julita2

> DZIęKUJę! NIE PAMIęTAM JAK SIE NAZYWAJA TE KOLORY ALE JADE DZIS NA BUDOWE TO ZOBACZE NA WIADERKA I NAPISZE  CI NA PRIVA, OKI? ALE TO Są KOLORY Z Caparola.


Niko, przypominam Ci się nieśmiało...

----------


## Kruz23

> A podpowiedzcie czym kierowaliście się przy doborze koloru komina??? Bo mam dylemat, czy kierować się kolorem dachowki i dobrać dokładnie taki sam kolor cegły klinkierowej, czy kolor komina dobrać pod przyszłą elewację. Przychylam sie bardziej ku pierwszej wersji ale chcialabym wiedzieć jak to było u Was


Ja komin wybieralem pod dach. tzn odwrotnie.
Dach wybierałem pod komin i ogrodzenie do klinkieru

----------


## aka z Ina

> Napisał edyryt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paulina&Paweł
> 
> ...


też  :big grin:

----------


## martuszka

Hejka,
a ja mam pytanie o okna ...jaki to kolor i jakiej firmy:?


quote="motyczka"]Bardzo dziękuję   :big grin:  

moja elewacja jest kremowa, dokładnie brudny krem nr F100 z palety farb Revco Sil firmy Matres, szczerze polecam, świetna farba silikonowa....elewacje robilismy na gładko, cekolem ...opaski sa białe, faktycznie ze styropianu z Torunia z firmy PROSTYR  :Lol: 

pozdrawiam serdecznie   :smile: [/quote]

----------


## motyczka

> Hejka,
> a ja mam pytanie o okna ...jaki to kolor i jakiej firmy:?
> 
> 
> quote="motyczka"]Bardzo dziękuję   
> 
> moja elewacja jest kremowa, dokładnie brudny krem nr F100 z palety farb Revco Sil firmy Matres, szczerze polecam, świetna farba silikonowa....elewacje robilismy na gładko, cekolem ...opaski sa białe, faktycznie ze styropianu z Torunia z firmy PROSTYR 
> 
> pozdrawiam serdecznie


[/quote]

rozumiem, ze to pytanie do mnie ?  :big grin:  

kolor mahoń z firmy MarBud Term z Torunia...  :smile:

----------


## efilo

> (...)
> w ostatniej chwili zdecydowałam sie na stratuss i tak to wygląda (kominnieco przybrudzony)


*malmuc* - gdziekolwiek się na Ciebie nie natknę to mi się coś spodoba   :big grin:  taki komin przyobserwowaliśmy ostatnio na spacerze i decyzja zapadła - chcemy grafitowy   :cool:

----------


## malmuc

> *malmuc* - gdziekolwiek się na Ciebie nie natknę to mi się coś spodoba   taki komin przyobserwowaliśmy ostatnio na spacerze i decyzja zapadła - chcemy grafitowy


  :big grin:  
jak bedziesz miała jeszcze wątpliwości to zapraszam do siebie na oględziny 
jestem zdania, że nasz murarz bardzo ładnie go wymurował, schludnie i idealnie równo, cieszę się też że wybiłam małżowi z glowy jasną fugę   :Wink2:

----------


## efilo

Oooo... zdecydowanie! Jasna fuga? A fe...   :Lol:  
Nie kuś bo przyjadę   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Bardzo proszę o czerwono-szare elewacje  :Lol:   Lub same czerwone.  :Wink2:   Same szare  :Wink2:   Miksy czerwono-szarych  :Wink2:   Kombinacje kolorów czerwieńi i szarości  :Wink2:   Wariactwa na tematy czerwono-szare  :Wink2:   itp itd  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A tak serio to ok kilku miesięcy jest mi czerwono w myślach i chyba taka elewacja będzie. Myślę o połączeniu z szarością. Mam już bramę w kolorze aluminium. Coś tam mi po głowie już chodzi...  :Wink2:   Brakuje ostatecznego szlifu  :Lol:  W grę wchodzą różne odcienie czerwieni od karminu po ceglasty.

----------


## malmuc

Hej *mayland* coisk ostatnio wklejałam w dzienniku
albo w komentarzach   :Roll:

----------


## mayland

Dziękuję, już brykam popatrzeć  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## remle

A u nas już przeszło 2 miesiące "bawią się" z elewacją  :Evil:  Już sama nie wiem - może ja żądam za szybko  :Roll:  Jak to jest u Was?? I jeszcze wiecznie im czegoś brakuje to braknie klinkieru, to parapetów, to kafelek na balkony, fugi.... ręce opadają

----------


## brzuzens

Dziś i ja mogę się "troszkę pochwalić" swoją elewacją, udało mi się rano zrobić kilka fotek. Doradźcie mi przy okazji dwie rzeczy:
- parapety zewnętrzne, napewno ciemny brąz (jak obróbki blacharskie) - ale blacha czy płytki? Napewno muszę czymś je wykończyć, bo cegła na elewacji jest dość mocno nasiąkliwa i bez parapetów może długo nie wytrzymać
- podbitka - raczej ciemna (jak okna) czy jasna (zbliżona do dachówki)

Zdjęcia:





Pozdrawiam
Brzuzens

----------


## Damro

Ojej,śliczny klinkier i przecudne okna,jakiej to firmy?

----------


## brzuzens

> Ojej,śliczny klinkier i przecudne okna,jakiej to firmy?


"Klinkier" to nie klinkier, elewacja jest z cegły ręcznie formowanej z Kraśnika, www.hoffmanowska.pl. A okna - drewniane z firmy KRC, kolor afromozja.

Pozdrawiam
Brzuzens

----------


## rafallogi

> pomoge


*Kulin* napisz proszę na priva co to za:
 rodzaj tynku, 
kolor,
jakiej firmy?
Choruję na taki kolor elewacji.
Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## remle

Kochani dziś mogę się pochwalić naszą elewacją od strony ogrodowej  :big grin:  front jeszcze nie skończony  :Roll:

----------


## mayland

remle ładny domek  :Lol:   Podaj proszę namiary na tynk. Siostra szuka czegoś podobnego.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Dziś i ja mogę się "troszkę pochwalić" swoją elewacją, 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Brzuzens


kurce, kurce fajna elewacja

----------


## remle

Mayland dziękuję  :big grin:  oto szczegóły tynk strukturalny KABE (faktura baranek 2mm  :Lol:  ) kolor elewacji E 1153, kolor obwódek okien E 1031. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mayland

Dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## CoolaTT

Jeszcze nie skończona, ale tak dla odmiany troszkę drewna

----------


## rafallogi

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> pomoge   
> 
> 
> 
> *Kulin* napisz proszę na priva co to za:
>  rodzaj tynku, 
> kolor,
> ...


Kurczę Kulin odezwij się ( za nic nie mogę znaleźć ponownie tej stronki z Twoim domkiem no i co najważniejsze namiarem na priva na tych stronach)
Obiecuję, że nie będę wpatrywał się w prawą część tego zdjęcia  :Lol:

----------


## hela32

> Czy mogłabym prosić Was o sugestie dotyczące koloru elewacji? Pod spodem zamieszczam kilka zdjęć domu i tak:
> okna, parapety + prawdopodobnie brama garazowa i drzwi wejsciowe  - białe
> dach ceglasty
> rynny i podbitka ciemnobrązowe.
> 
> Zastanawialiśmy sie nad kolorem ecru, ewentualnie jakims zgaszonym pomarańczem....sama nie wiem....
> Czy myślicie ze biale obwódki wokól okien by tu grały?



Mam pytanie trochę z innej beczki, widzę, że besz mieł dosyć wysoki podjazd do garażu, tak jak i ja w moim budującym sie domku. Może masz jakis pomysł na wykonanie.

----------


## Ania i Heniu

Czy ktoś z Was posiada elewacje w kolorze Oliwkowym?
Mam czarną dachówkę ( Roben czarno-brązowa) do tego będą okna w kolorze czekolady.Obawiam się że będzie za ciemno, ale chętnie zobaczę jeśli ktoś posiada "taki zestaw"

----------


## ANITA11

Kulin !!!!! Mi tez bardzo sie podoba ta elewacja prosze o wiecej informacji moze wiecej fotek wkleisz? dachówke tez mam ceglasta okna planuje złoty dab no i podbitka jest super dobrana czekam na odpowiedz pozdrawiam

----------


## Knife_Girl

A my mamy tak:



Może nie jest super, bo to tylko rozbudowany istniejący dom (nadbudowa poddasza), ale przynajmniej jest gdzie mieszkać  :wink:

----------


## queene



----------


## gabriela

Knife_Girl super kolor, mozesz zdradzic jaki tynk i jaka farba (kolor albo numer).Taki wlasnie mi sie marzy i tylko taki!

----------


## Knife_Girl

> Knife_Girl super kolor, mozesz zdradzic jaki tynk i jaka farba (kolor albo numer).Taki wlasnie mi sie marzy i tylko taki!


Cieszę się, że Ci się podoba   :smile:  
To jest tynk FAST, struktura baranek. W ich palecie ten kolor ma oznaczenie B 38.

----------


## remle

I wreszcie nasz front - skończony  :big grin:  


Poydrawiam

----------


## mayland

remle kladli Wam teraz tynk? Jak z temperaturami? Nie było mrozu nocą? Nie zaszkodzi to strukturze? Pytam bo sama będę ocieplać właśnie i stoję przed dylematem czy kłaść tynk czy nie  :Roll:

----------


## Knife_Girl

> I wreszcie nasz front - skończony  
> 
> 
> Poydrawiam


Bardzo ładny domek!   :big grin:

----------


## remle

*Knife_Girl* dziękuję!
*Mayland* tynk nam położyli już z miesiąc temu, ale bardzo długo pieprzyli się z klinkierem, dltego efekt końcowy dopiero teraz. Faktem jest, że każdy kto ma nam robić coś na zewnątrz ma taki dylemat jak Ty. U nas facet od kostki brukowej chce wejść dopiero na wiosnę, ale my nie dopuszczamy takiej opcji, bo chcemy się przeprowadzić w styczniu/lutym. Ma przyjść w czwartek, ale jego słowa się zbyt wiążące  :Roll:

----------


## mika31

> remle kladli Wam teraz tynk? Jak z temperaturami? Nie było mrozu nocą? Nie zaszkodzi to strukturze? Pytam bo sama będę ocieplać właśnie i stoję przed dylematem czy kłaść tynk czy nie


U mnie się właśnie kładzie. Tynkarze powiedzieli, że wystarczy aby przymrozków nie było i że teraz jest OK. Mam nadzieję, że wiedzą co robią.

----------


## remle

Ja się nie znam, ale u nas przymrozki bywają  :Roll:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

A dla mnie to taki jest cudowny domeczek. Bez żadnego płotu z przodu, z półokrągłym podjazdem. Ja jestem na ulicy i robię zdjęcie z samochodu. Płot jest dopiero od połowy domu.  Cudeńko

----------


## monika.KIELCE

A tutaj łupek na elewacji. Trochę mało widać, ale i tak ładnie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Monika*, bardzo ładnie wkomponowany kamień. Z podobnego chciałabym zrobić cokół i pociągnąć go pod okna na werandzie.

Czy to jest naturalny łupek, czy gotowa okładzina? Napisz coś więcej, bo bardzo mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## dominka

monika.Kielce, rzeczywiście super ten domek z zewnątrz. Bardzo lubię chłodne kolorki nal- elewacjach

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> *Monika*, bardzo ładnie wkomponowany kamień. Z podobnego chciałabym zrobić cokół i pociągnąć go pod okna na werandzie.
> 
> Czy to jest naturalny łupek, czy gotowa okładzina? Napisz coś więcej, bo bardzo mi się podoba


Ja nie  mam bladego pojęcia, ale wyglądał na naturalny. Zrobiłam fotkę, bo bardzo mi się spodobało  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

Aaa, cyknęłaś fotkę ładnej elewacji  :wink: 

Podobne okładziny są w Leroy`u.

Roma Stone Master:
  

Montana Incana:


Są jeszcze niby otoczaki:

ale to już nie to samo co kamień naturalny.

----------


## [email protected]

Ciekawy pomysł

----------


## pawlaczynski

A może kamień naturalny?

http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/klub/i...s=Galeria_2531

P.R.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Pawlaczynski*, nie pogniewasz się, że wklejam Jesiona? To Twój domek?



Jak dla mnie, tylko kamień naturalny, ale za mało o tym wiem.

Jaki najlepiej kupić? Jakiej grubości kamienie i czy mają być szlifowane z jednej strony na płasko? Na czym najlepiej je osadzać?

Mam niedaleko siebie dobrą firmę i tam moglibyśmy wybrać się po kamień, jak przyjdzie pora: http://www.firmafilar.pl/

----------


## pawlaczynski

Nie ma problemu a nawet dzięki, bo nigdy nie chciało mi się wrzucać zdjęć gdzieś do netu, żeby potem tutaj zlinkować  :Smile: 
Wydaje mi się, że dużo zależy od ekipy układającej kamień. Mój to jakiś gatunek marmuru, ale wygląda prawie jak piaskowiec. Tyle, że dużo twardszy. Z obu stron wygląda tak samo to znaczy nie jest szlifowany - zresztą tak chyba powinno być bo porowatość zwiększa skuteczność klejenia. Moja ekipa sama wybierała bądź kruszyła kamień na wielkości, których potrzebowali.
Grubość mojego kamienia to około 3cm, układany był na warstwie kleju->siatki->styropianu.
Zobaczymy kiedy będzie elewacja skończona bo fachowcy od kamienia przyjmują zapisy na maj a moja poprzednia ekipa się wzięła i częściowo wyemigrowała.
Aha, ten sam kamień mam na kominie od kominka, wewnątrz domu  :Smile: 

P.R.

----------


## kabietka

Wreszcie mogę zamieścić zdjęcie naszej Miłej chwili ze świeżo wykonaną elewacją :O)



Pozdrawiam

----------


## dziabar

Zdjęcia niezbyt dobrej jakości ale co tam :wink: 

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...fe29e211c.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...5fc13c7f6.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...247f26956.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...3a70c66b3.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...2ab2bd9ba.html

----------


## kachna28

A ja poszukuję fotek boni? boniów? (jak się to pisze....) Chodzi mi o takie do zrobienia w narożnikach domu. Albo coś co będzie imitowało cegły w naroznikach... Oczywiście ma to byc jedno lub drugie ze styropianu. Dach mam ceglastoczerwony, kominy klinkierowe (tradycyjna kolorystyka), elewacja ma byc kremowa lub jasnobeżowa a cokół w kolorze kominów. budynek jest bardzo prosty, więc te bonie (bonia?) urozmaiciłyby trochę jego wygląd.

----------


## kachna28

> Dziś i ja mogę się "troszkę pochwalić" swoją elewacją, udało mi się rano zrobić kilka fotek. Doradźcie mi przy okazji dwie rzeczy:
> - parapety zewnętrzne, napewno ciemny brąz (jak obróbki blacharskie) - ale blacha czy płytki? Napewno muszę czymś je wykończyć, bo cegła na elewacji jest dość mocno nasiąkliwa i bez parapetów może długo nie wytrzymać
> - podbitka - raczej ciemna (jak okna) czy jasna (zbliżona do dachówki)
> 
> Zdjęcia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A co to za domek  :ohmy:  ??? Bo wygląda prawie jak mój -chodzi mi o projekt. Ja mam Z45 -a Wy?

----------


## Grazka3

Już niedługo będziemy tam mieszkać!


http://picasaweb.google.pl/ekoprows/...28223500535378

----------


## jacekp71

jasna elewacja i ciemne "dodatki" (dachowka roben kasztanowy, tynk akryl dufa numer 100 prop. 1:20, cokol plytka CRH etna),

----------


## remle

Jacekp71 śliczny domek! Elewacja bardzo mi sie podoba!

----------


## jacekp71

dzieki remle !

powiedz mi, jaka cegle masz w ogrodzeniu ?
moj sasiad ma kolor elewacji taki jak twoj i szuka inspiracji  :wink:   :wink:

----------


## Domil2

Jacekp71 piękny domek  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## remle

> dzieki remle !
> 
> powiedz mi, jaka cegle masz w ogrodzeniu ?
> moj sasiad ma kolor elewacji taki jak twoj i szuka inspiracji



Ogrodzenie jest z .... ETNY z CRH  :Lol:  a więc to chyba znasz  :Lol:  jeszcze będą przęsła kute

----------


## jacekp71

Domil2. dzieki  :wink:

----------


## jacekp71

> Napisał jacekp71
> 
> dzieki remle !
> 
> powiedz mi, jaka cegle masz w ogrodzeniu ?
> moj sasiad ma kolor elewacji taki jak twoj i szuka inspiracji  
> 
> 
> 
> Ogrodzenie jest z .... ETNY z CRH  a więc to chyba znasz  jeszcze będą przęsła kute


hehehehe ....  :wink: 
tak myslalem  :wink: , ale podejrzewalem jeszcze ze to kosmo od wienerbergera ....

----------


## marzycielka74

Grazka3  PRZEŚLICZNY TEN tWÓJ DOMEK!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Grazka3

> Grazka3  PRZEŚLICZNY TEN tWÓJ DOMEK!!!!!!!!!!


Dzięki za miłe słowa.
Pozdrawiam Grazka3

----------


## Honia74

*Grazka3*
Domek jak z bajki . ŚLICZNY !!!

----------


## marzycielka74

Grazka3 pliz pokaż nam więcej zdjęć tego domku ,bardzo mi sie podoba kolor elewacji ,też chcę mieć takie wejście -jest piękne !

----------


## draazeka

Kochani, czy ktoś ma lub spotkał gdzieś w necie zdjęcia domu z kolumnami zrobionymi z drzewa, nie chodzi mi o kolumny obłożone drewnem, tylko takie ze ściętego drzewa. Nie bardzo umię to sobie wyobrazić, jaka kolorystyka by do tego pasowała?

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Mnie zachwycił taki domek  :smile:  :smile: , nie mogłem sobie odmówić aby zatrzymać się i zrobić parę zdjęć  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: . bardzo ciekawe i ładne ma okna.












 :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Może teraz zadowoli wszystkich  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## kabietka

Piękna rezydencja :O)
Gratulacje dla włascicieli,choć anonimowych ale szacunek:O)

Przy  tym domu mój wyglada jak kurnik :O)
Ale to nie ta liga .  :Lol:

----------


## Jasia

coś mi to przypomina   :Wink2:  

niestety, ten dach to też nie moja liga...  :Confused:  
musieliśmy zmienić  :Roll:

----------


## acca5

Piekny dom, superowy, marzenie.

----------


## qqrq5

> Piekny dom, superowy, marzenie.


faktycznie piekny i nawet basen maja   :big grin:

----------


## Damro

oj duuża chata  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Eugeniuszu, jeśli masz litość w sercu, zmniejsz te fotki do szerokości 650 pks, bo strona jest teraz 2 x szersza  :sad:

----------


## Damro

Czemu słoneczko Tobie wiecznie coś nie pasuje?  :Mad:  Tym razem Eugeniusz chciał pokazać jak najlepiej ten dom aby każdy mógł go zobaczyć  :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Czemu słoneczko Tobie wiecznie coś nie pasuje?  Tym razem Eugeniusz chciał pokazać jak najlepiej ten dom aby każdy mógł go zobaczyć


Nie rozumiesz, że jest to nie tylko rozciągnięcie strony (aby przeczytać tekst trzeba przesuwać ją tam i z powrotem), ale obciążenie dla serwera.
Dlatego jest ustalona norma (nie przeze mnie) wielkości zdjęcia.

Myślałam, że każdy użytkownik już to wie...

A Twoje stwierdzenie jest nie tylko niegrzeczne, ale świadczy o nieznajomości obyczajów panujących na forum.

----------


## weda

A co sądziecie o takim kolorze elewacji?

----------


## remle

Jak dla mnie  :big grin:  za różowa  :Wink2:

----------


## jacekp71

no nie no nieeeeeeeeee ....

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Eugeniuszu, jeśli masz litość w sercu, zmniejsz te fotki do szerokości 650 pks, bo strona jest teraz 2 x szersza




Hm to jest rozdzielczośc pełnego ekranu ale może poprawię się chociaż to troszkę pracy  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> oj duuża chata


Nie tak duży ten fragment z tyłu to oddzielny garaz i jakby jakieś dodatkowe pomieszczania.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Eugeniuszu, jeśli masz litość w sercu, zmniejsz te fotki do szerokości 650 pks, bo strona jest teraz 2 x szersza


Chciałaś i masz   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Eu-Geniuszu*  :wink: 

Bardzo Ci dziękuję 

A powyższy fiolecik też jest za duży  :sad:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> *Eu-Geniuszu* 
> 
> Bardzo Ci dziękuję 
> 
> A powyższy fiolecik też jest za duży



 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  przecież dałem jak chciałaś 640 szerokości, hm i jest czyli masz coś z przegladarką, czasami tak jest   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Eugeniusz*, podziękowałam i wszystko już jest ok.

Przecież ten oczoj*bny "fiolecik" nie jest Twój  :wink:

----------


## malmuc

zrobiłam zdjecia z samochodu
i marne są niestety   :Confused:  
ale domek sliczny i pięknie wykonczony w detalach

----------


## rrmi

> A Twoje stwierdzenie jest nie tylko niegrzeczne, ale świadczy o nieznajomości obyczajów panujących na forum.


Chyba zna obyczaje na forum , jesli wie , ze tobie zawsze cos nie pasuje  :big grin:

----------


## Damro

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> A Twoje stwierdzenie jest nie tylko niegrzeczne, ale świadczy o nieznajomości obyczajów panujących na forum.
> 
> 
> Chyba zna obyczaje na forum , jesli wie , ze tobie zawsze cos nie pasuje


Hehe,dobre,dzięki *rrmi*  :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

> Mnie zachwycił taki domek , nie mogłem sobie odmówić aby zatrzymać się i zrobić parę zdjęć . bardzo ciekawe i ładne ma okna.


przejeżdżałam często koło tego domu, kiedy mieszkałam w Bełchatowie
nie lubię klinkierowych elewacji, ale tutaj nawet mi się podoba

----------


## bea91

jak wklejacie zdjęcia ? Mnie nie wychodzi..

----------


## el-ka

Wejdź na stronę http://imageshack.us. Są też inne. Zasady są podobne.
Krok 1 - Wpisujesz w odpowiednią rubryczkę swój adres mailowy.
Krok 2 - W opcji "przeglądaj", znajdujesz odpowiednie zdjęcie ze swoich zasobów w komputerze
Krok 3 - Klikasz "host it". Czekasz dość długo i pokaże się strona z linkami.
Krok 4 - Najlepiej wybierz  skrót oznaczony jako "thumbnail for forums 1" - powstanie miniaturka. 
Krok 5 - Skopiuj cały adres i wklej do swojego postu. Pokaże się adres, ale na forum będzie zdjęcie.
Powodzenia!  :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> A Twoje stwierdzenie jest nie tylko niegrzeczne, ale świadczy o nieznajomości obyczajów panujących na forum.
> 
> 
> Chyba zna obyczaje na forum , jesli wie , ze tobie zawsze cos nie pasuje


Zawsze, to Ty łaziłaś za mną po forum, dopisując złośliwości. 
Jakiś czas był spokój i łudziłam się, że wreszcie Ci się znudziło.

----------


## deja vu

hehe


> Napisał rrmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


hehe  :Lol: , bardzo dobre  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  hehe   :Lol:   :Lol:  .  :Lol:

----------


## motyczka

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> Mnie zachwycił taki domek , nie mogłem sobie odmówić aby zatrzymać się i zrobić parę zdjęć . bardzo ciekawe i ładne ma okna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> przejeżdżałam często koło tego domu, kiedy mieszkałam w Bełchatowie
> nie lubię klinkierowych elewacji, ale tutaj nawet mi się podoba


za klinkierem jako elewacji tez nie przepadam..ale marze o takim dachu   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## deja vu

> Napisał kuleczka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


no, moze byc.  :big tongue:  

Ja nienawidze koloru _sraczkowato-czekoladowego_, cos takiego jak _jesienny lisc_.  :big grin:  

Kocham sie rowniez w rozowym i zoltym.  :big grin:

----------


## mycha.:)

A może widział ktoś z Was elewację, dom,  z dachówką w kolorze łupka?

----------


## Sloneczko

> Ja nienawidze koloru _sraczkowato-czekoladowego_, cos takiego jak _jesienny lisc_.


A ja nienawidzę up*dliwych amerykańców, którzy nie mają nic do powiedzenia poza złośliwymi dopiskami, wykorzystującymi informacje podawane na forum.

Który to twój nick, po wielokrotnym banowaniu? Setny?

Masz ty choć krzynkę honoru?

----------


## madd

Cicho!!!!

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Tutaj dyskutujemy na konkretne tematy   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , a jak ktoś nam się nie podoba   :Evil:   :Evil:   to go nie zauważamy   :Lol:   :Lol:  

 :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to ok.

----------


## deja vu

Nic w tym dziwnego, zwyczajnie _jesienny lisc_ jest kolorem sraczkowatym.

----------


## madd

A wiecie kto to jest TROLL...

----------


## deja vu

PS.  lubie rowniez zielony kolor na dachu.  :big tongue:   :cool:   :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## patka

brzuzens
piekna masz elewacje, 
na marginesie ja chce taka elewacje i niebieskie drzwi i jak to pogodzic  :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> Eugeniusz_ napisał: 
> Mnie zachwycił taki domek , nie mogłem sobie odmówić aby zatrzymać się i zrobić parę zdjęć . bardzo ciekawe i ładne ma okna.


 



> Kuleczka napisała:
> przejeżdżałam często koło tego domu, kiedy mieszkałam w Bełchatowie 
> nie lubię klinkierowych elewacji, ale tutaj nawet mi się podoba


Taaaaaa... Teraz wiem, że mamy napewno odmienne gusta *Kuleczko*! Poprostu Tobie podobają się rzeczy, które mi nie i odwrotnie. Dlatego między nami takie przeciągi.
Klinkierowe domy są bardzo oryginalne, jest ich mało, nie są tak liczne jak te tynkowane, nie każdego stać na klinkierową elewację, dlatego narazie w naszym kraju takie domki to rzadkość, są odmienne od innych w swej klasie, krasie i kasie.
Ja z mężem też obkładam domek klinkierem i napewno będzie on w okolicy wyjątkowy.   :Wink2:

----------


## kuleczka

_dżizas_  :Roll:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Ale pojechane  :ohmy:

----------


## fasola25

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## fasola25

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

> Tutaj dyskutujemy na konkretne tematy    , a jak ktoś nam się nie podoba     to go nie zauważamy

----------


## Domil2

A mój domek wyglada tak:

----------


## Honia74

Podoba  mi się ta kolorystyka 
Ładny domek .

----------


## Domil2

Witajcie   :big grin:  
Honia, bardzo Ci dziekuje za miłe slowa  :big grin:  Zyczę Ci Wesołych Swiąt  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam. Dorota.

----------


## Honia74

*Domil2*
Tobie również ........... i wszystkim budującym czy też już mieszkającym 
życzę Wesołych i spokojnych Świąt 
a w Nowym Roku realizacji marzeń i wszystkiego dobrego 

Honia

----------


## swimmer

A macie coś może z kamieniem na cokole i to najlepiej ułożonym nieregularnie? Plis nie mam pomysłu na cokół do Libry z dobrych domów

----------


## semir

mam tez zdjecie z wojaży po okolicy

----------


## semir

i jeszcze pare innych




moze komuś pomogą wybrac kolorystyke



pozdrawiam

----------


## Anaor

> ładny kolor elewacji :O)


kobietko mogłabym zobaczyć twoje okna? Wysłałam wiadomość na priw ale nie wiem czy doszła, szukam w kolorze dąb bagienny najlepiej okna z elewacją znalazłam ale tylko z zasłoniętymi roletami. I jaki to kolor rolet czy też dąb gabienny?

----------


## MagdalenaK

Witam i na początku daję Nobla dla osoby która założyła ten wątek.  :smile:   Od razu proszę o pomoc, za miesiąc stawiają nam domek z bala i dla tego domku wymyśliłam brązowy dach (dachówka Braas celtycka w powłoce Lumino bo wydaje mi się że ten kształt świetnie pasuje do takiego budownictwa. Bale zamierzamy pomalować na miodowy kolor, okna i drzwi natomiast będą w kolorze orzecha włoskiego. Napiszcie mi proszę co myślicie o tym zestawieniu,  :Roll:   a może ktoś ma jakąś fotkę ? Pozdrawiam Magda

----------


## queene

myślę ze brązowy lub zielony dach bedzie najładniejszy

----------


## Sloneczko

Grafitowy też by pasował  :smile:

----------


## mycha.:)

Do domu z bala moim zdaniem wszystkie kolory tylko nie czerwony, bo w ogóle on nie pasuje do klimatu  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

Moim zdaniem, czerwona/ceglasta dachówka ładnie wygląda przy mocno zbrązowiałych balach

----------


## MagdalenaK

Bardzo wam dziekuję za pomoc    :Lol:  opinie na forum muratora są dla mnie bezcenne, hm ... i cóz zawsze można na was liczyć. pozdrawiam Magda  :Wink2:

----------


## queene

*MagdalenaK* pomoglismy w podjeciu decyzji ?? i co wybrałas ??   :Lol:

----------


## MagdalenaK

Zostaję przy pierwszej myśli czyli brązowy dach i ciemno miodowy dom, oraz okna w orzechu włoskim, ale nie takim ciemnym tylko kolor dosłownie jakby obrało się  orzecha z zielonej skórki. Zostaję jednak przy dachówce cementowej w powłoce lumino, bo jakoś tak nie bardzo pasują mi do drewnianego domku połyski.
Poprawcie mnie jak się mylę. 
Pozdrawiam Magda  :Wink2:

----------


## aspidisca

Może komuś się przyda:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...5c66ff5ef.html

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Pani Koala

*aspidisca*

Fajowy! Bardzo podoba mi się też ogrodzenie. Sama planuję właśnie coś takiego. Możesz pokazać zdjęcie z bramą wjazdową?

----------


## aspidisca

Nauczyłam się własnie wklejać zdjęcia  :big grin:  








[img][/img]

----------


## aspidisca

Mam nadzieję że własciciele się nie obrażą.

Domek jest cudo!!!

[img][/img]

----------


## Sloneczko

Domek nie tylko cudo, ale jak pięknie położony  :smile:  Czy to jezioro Rożnowskie widać w tle?

----------


## aspidisca

ciepło.. ciepło...

Dobczyce, ujęcie wody dla Krakowa, moja sąsiadko   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> ciepło.. ciepło...
> 
> Dobczyce, ujęcie wody dla Krakowa, moja sąsiadko


Rzeczywiście, bardzo ładnie to _ujęcie_  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## tola

Dom pięknie wkomponowany w otoczenie.
Dobczyce, to rzut kamieniem od Agackiej,
 której dom też jest niepowtarzalny.
Starsi stażem forumowicze pamiętają.

----------


## aspidisca

To Klementynka z Archipelagu - mój faworyt

I ja też taką wybuduję, choćbym miała spłacać kredyt 50 lat!!!  :Mad:  
Tak się zawziełam!

----------


## tola

Zawziętość w postanowieniach dobrze wróży   :big grin:  
życzę, by marzenia się spełniły, 
pokażesz zdjęcia, prawda?   :big grin:

----------


## Honia74

Widok z okien tego domku - CUDO !!!!

----------


## agakz

Kilka zdjęć szpiegowskich   :Wink2:

----------


## brzuzens

> Kilka zdjęć szpiegowskich


Mmmmm, moje klimaty  :smile:  Piękny dom i fajne ogrodzenie...

----------


## ropik

Witam,
mam zamiar wykonac elewacje z płytek klinkierowych (cały dom, nie tylko cokół)tylko obawiam sie ze płytki zaczną z czasem odpadac :sad: 
prosze o porade czy warto???

----------


## CMYK

juz kiedys wklejalem ale sie zmienilo







CMyK

----------


## Honia74

Super ŚLICZNIE !!!!!
A to ogrodzenie - BAJKA !!!!!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## giness

A jakie cudne drzwi!!!! Piękny domek!!!!!!!!

----------


## CMYK

dziekuje za pochwaly ale naleza sie one mojej żonce i pani architekt oraz oczywiscie wykonawcom
CMyK

----------


## LeoAureus

> Napisał agakz
> 
> Kilka zdjęć szpiegowskich   
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, moje klimaty  Piękny dom i fajne ogrodzenie...


I moje! I moje!

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał brzuzens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał agakz
> 
> ...


moje też   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## agakz

Jak Wam sie tak podoba to pstryknę ładniejsze ujęcie. Jako inspirację   :big grin:  
Może mnie nie poszczują tym wielkim psem, który tam biega   :Wink2:

----------


## LeoAureus

> Jak Wam sie tak podoba to pstryknę ładniejsze ujęcie. Jako inspirację


 O tak! Prosim!



> Może mnie nie poszczują tym wielkim psem, który tam biega


 Piesowi też zrób zdjęcie  :Lol:

----------


## Alunek

W prawdzie elewacja jeszcze nie jest skończona, ale może kogoś zainspiruje   :Wink2:

----------


## claris

*Alunek* bardzo ładny domek. Bardzo elegancko wygląda. 
Możesz zdradzić producenta i dokładny kolor dachówki. Też planujemy karpiówkę tak samo położoną, wygląda bosko!

----------


## majania

Alunek, a ja poproszę kolory tynku i opasek...piękny domek. Gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## Alunek

Dziękuję za miłe słowa dla naszego domu. 

Claris - dachówka firmy Koramic, karpiówka angoba brązowa
Majania - całość firmy Bolix , tynk główny to nr 6200, opaski - tynk nr 6900.

Pozdrawiam 
Alunek  :big grin:

----------


## claris

> Claris - dachówka firmy Koramic, karpiówka angoba brązowa


Przepiekna! Też się nastawiam na Koramica, Antracytową. Tylko mąż marudzi, że drogo  :wink:

----------


## INWESTORKA71

Alunek dach przecudny!!Też taki chciałam,ale dla nas był za drogi (a może za duży dach?  :Wink2:  ) Piękny domek

----------


## el-ka

Alunek!
Domek - klasa!!!
Co to za brama garażowa? Normstahl? Bardzo ładnie dobrana do stolarki.

----------


## aka z Ina

cudne elewacje potworzyliście!!!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## ANITA11

ALUNEK potwierdzam wcześniejsze opinie super domek!!! Nparawde bardzo mi się podoba taka elewacja. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Alunek

Dziękuję raz jeszcze. 
El-ka - brama garażowa jest firmy Hormann. Kolorystyka całej stolarki to złoty dąb.

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:  
Alunek

----------


## agakz

> Napisał agakz
> 
> Jak Wam sie tak podoba to pstryknę ładniejsze ujęcie. Jako inspirację  
> 
> 
>  O tak! Prosim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bardzo proszę, z piesem:



i bez:

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## queene

marzy mi sie taka wlasnie z klinkieru, tylko moim zdaniem lepszy byłby brązowy dach
ciekawa jestem o ile drożej na m2 wychodzi klinkier od porządnego tynku i farby, choc wiadomo ze klinkieru sie nie maluje po kilku latach
domek ładny ale chyba ktoś przegiął z podniesieniem ścianki kolankowej  :wink:

----------


## pedzelito

Elewacja całkiem ładna ale bryła domu BARDZO zaburzona przez gigantyczną ścianę kolankową. Pomieszczenia na poddaszu to chyba naprawdę saloooony.  :smile:

----------


## mozajka

Elewacja całkiem ładna ale bryła domu BARDZO zaburzona przez gigantyczną ścianę kolankową
....ciesze się, że ktoś to za mnie napisał, bo ja tu jestem tylko gościem i bym nie śmiała  :oops:

----------


## mozajka

Elewacja całkiem ładna ale bryła domu BARDZO zaburzona przez gigantyczną ścianę kolankową
....ciesze się, że ktoś to za mnie napisał, bo ja tu jestem tylko gościem i bym nie śmiała  :oops:

----------


## jacekp71

zdjecie jest anonimowe wiec sobie pofolguje: kompletnie skopany projekt.

poczawszy od bryły, na kolorystyce kończąc ....

----------


## Sloneczko

Przede wszystkim, przy tak znacznym podniesieniu ścian kolankowych, należało wydłużyć dach, albo popracować nad elewacją i nad oknami wstawić pas ciemnego klinkieru.

----------


## [email protected]

Chcę podkreślić, że domek ten jest mi zupełnie nie znany i nie mam pojęcia kto w nim mieszka  :Roll:  
 Ludzie prosze powstrzymujcie sie od niepotrzebnych komentarzy. W końcu każdy buduje sobie a nie komuś. I nawet 3 metrowcy niech sobie tam mieszkają (co z tewgo?)...

Zdjęcie zrobiłam po drodze jadąc autem. Ujął mnie ten domek pod względem elewacji - klinkierowej. I wkliłam - może kogoś taka elewacja klinkierowa zainteresuje?

Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## queene

ale to są subiektywne komentarze wiec nie ma sie co przejmować, każdy ma prawo do głosu  :wink:  większość ludzi ma tu większe lub mniejsze (jak ja) pojęcie o budowaniu ale pierwsze wrażenie o architekturze tego domku było takie własnie jak powyzej

a klinkierowa elewacja - powtarzam - piękna   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

Chcę podkreślić, że domek ten jest mi zupełnie nie znany i nie mam pojęcia kto w nim mieszka  
Ludzie prosze powstrzymujcie sie od niepotrzebnych komentarzy. W końcu każdy buduje sobie a nie komuś. 
Zdjęcie zrobiłam po drodze jadąc autem. Ujął mnie ten domek pod względem elewacji - klinkierowej. I wkliłam - może kogoś taka elewacja klinkierowa zainteresuje? 

już sama nie wiem czy dobrze, że wkleiłam to nowe foto? ale byc może subiektuwne komentarze do zdjęć pomogą nam nie robić takowych byków przy budowaniu (jak np. przykrótki dach a ścianka kolankowa za wysoka itd)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## queene

> już sama nie wiem czy dobrze, że wkleiłam to nowe foto? ale byc może subiektuwne komentarze do zdjęć pomogą nam nie robić takowych byków przy budowaniu (jak np. przykrótki dach a ścianka kolankowa za wysoka itd)
> Pozdrawiam


dobrze zrobiłas   :big grin:  
na pewno pomoże nie powtarzać takich błędów    :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> już sama nie wiem czy dobrze, że wkleiłam to nowe foto? ale byc może subiektuwne komentarze do zdjęć pomogą nam nie robić takowych byków przy budowaniu (jak np. przykrótki dach a ścianka kolankowa za wysoka itd)
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> dobrze zrobiłas   
> na pewno pomoże nie powtarzać takich błędów


DZIĘKI  :Wink2:

----------


## aga1401

ja tez nie lubie zlosliwych komentarzy,ale tutaj jedynie klinkier im sie udal.tzn.jest fajnie polozony.i jakos wszystko mi sie zlewa w jeden kolor.plot z domem.a ten filarek i ta scianka kolankowa tak sie wyroznia ze masakra.
kompletnie im nie wyszlo  :oops:

----------


## zaba_gonia

prze-pięk-ny   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 



 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   sko-pa-ny

----------


## el-ka

Ciekawe jak mieszkańcy dosięgają do okien dachowych, bo te są z kolei dość wysoko na połaci.

----------


## Damro

Może parter mają wysoki a może z drabiną   :big grin:

----------


## iwona_zabrze

Toż to prawdziwy gargamel  :ohmy:

----------


## zebra

to nie jest mój dom :wink: 
ale wczoraj nasz murarz spitolił nam mury - podniósł ścinkę kolankową 
o bagatela 30 cm..... zalał betonem
nasza ścianka i tak miała być wysoka bo 126 cm, ale dach miał być mocno opuszczony na wystającą z domu sień i garaż i nad ganek, który powstał między sienią a garażem
i wszytsko to razem z szerokim 6m garażem o niższym dachu było proporcjonale i miało dobrze wyglądać

od wczoraj płaczemy nad naszymi murami
i nie wiemy co dalej....

dlatego akurat jestem daleka w obecnej sytuacji wyśmiewać się z powyższego domku.... :sad: ((

----------


## el-ka

ZEBRA!!! Nie załamuj się!   :smile:  
 Przede wszystkim porysuj sobie czy to będzie na prawdę tak źle wyglądało. 
Może daj jakieś fotki, to ludzie na forum Ci poradzą.
 Nawet w paincie mozesz prowizorycznie dorysować na fotce dach i resztę i zobaczysz czy to tak żle wygląda. Staraj się złapac jaką taką skalę - np. 1cm = 1m. 
Ja tak (jako z wykształcenia humanista) bardzo nieprofesjonalnie projektowałam zmiany we własnym domku i natępnie zostały przeniesione przez znajomego architekta na Autocada i przekształcone w projekt. 
I jest super! Nawet profesjonaliści chwalą!
W ostateczności dopiero rozwalaj wieniec i ściany obiążając oczywiście wykonawcę i kierownika.
Ale mogą te zmiany też wyjść na dobre. Jak wykonawca był rozsądny, to może jakoś logicznie to zmienił i wcale nie będzie źle!

----------


## Emalia1

Śledzę ten temat od kilku miesięcy,tj od czasu, kiedy u nas zaczęła powstawać elewacja. Jest już prawie gotowa, a ja ciagle nie pozbyłam się wątpliwości. Teraz muszę wykombinować jak będzie wyglądał taras. Jeszcze raz poprzegladam wszystkie fotki. A może macie jakiś ciekawe fotki zaokrąglonych tarasów z bruku?


Kolorki troche przekłamane, bo zdjęcia robione przy zachodzie słońca.

----------


## giness

> Śledzę ten temat od kilku miesięcy,tj od czasu, kiedy u nas zaczęła powstawać elewacja. Jest już prawie gotowa, a ja ciagle nie pozbyłam się wątpliwości. Teraz muszę wykombinować jak będzie wyglądał taras. Jeszcze raz poprzegladam wszystkie fotki. A może macie jakiś ciekawe fotki zaokrąglonych tarasów z bruku?


Mam dla Ciebie trzy propozycje, myślę, że będą pasowały do Twojego domku

Kamienny


Drewniany, ale w połączeniu z elewacją klinkierową


i jeszcze jeden drewniany, bo drewniane to moje ulubione  :Lol:

----------


## Emalia1

Wielkie dzięki. Najbardziej podoba mi sie pierwszy, niestety kostka brukowa już kupiona, więc w kwestii materiału nic nie zmienię. W projekcie jest taki kształt jak na trzecim zdjęciu, ale wydaje mi sie troche nudnawy. Mam kostkę w dwóch kolorach (takich jak na elewacji) i niezbyt wiele miejsca. Szkoda, że nie widać domu z pierwszego zdjęcia. Kurcze, ten pierwszy naprawdę mnie ujął.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Śledzę ten temat od kilku miesięcy,tj od czasu, kiedy u nas zaczęła powstawać elewacja. Jest już prawie gotowa, a ja ciagle nie pozbyłam się wątpliwości. Teraz muszę wykombinować jak będzie wyglądał taras. Jeszcze raz poprzegladam wszystkie fotki. A może macie jakiś ciekawe fotki zaokrąglonych tarasów z bruku?
> 
> 
> Kolorki troche przekłamane, bo zdjęcia robione przy zachodzie słońca.


Baaaardzo ładny   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## odaro

*giness* masz więcej zdjęć tego kamiennego bo naprawdę jest super

----------


## odaro

> Kolorki troche przekłamane, bo zdjęcia robione przy zachodzie słońca.


*Emalia1* a powiedz jak się robi taką bajerancką elewację.

Masz ścianę dwuwarstwową czy trzywarstwową?

----------


## mynia_pynia

Dom jest bardzo ładny - mi przypomina dawne stacje kolejowe w rejonie dolnegośląska - a taką zabudowę uwielbiam.

----------


## giness

Kochani proszę o pomoc. Chodzi mi o zdjęcia takiego koloru elewacji


ale o takie prawdziwe, nie wizualizacje. Dokładnie chodzi mi o kolor mocno ceglasty.
*
Zuzza* help  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

*giness* wysłałam ci na Priva fotoalbum z elewacjami. Znajdziessz tam napewno 2 elewacje w takim kolorze (ceglastym czy ognistym)- dokładnie takim o jaki prosisz. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> *giness* wysłałam ci na Priva fotoalbum z elewacjami. Znajdziessz tam napewno 2 elewacje w takim kolorze (ceglastym czy ognistym)- dokładnie takim o jaki prosisz. 
> Pozdrawiam


A czy ja mógłbym prosić o ten fotoalbum

----------


## Annja

A co to za prywata!?   :Wink2:   Dawać na forum link do tego albumu!!!   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## listek

Ja też kce   :big grin:

----------


## Gluś

> A co to za prywata!?    Dawać na forum link do tego albumu!!!


 nio !
Mam dylemat... dach w kolorze ciemny grafit , białe okna i drzwi ale jakie parapety  zewnętrzne ? Jakieś dobre rady poproszę.

----------


## agata39

> Napisał Annja
> 
> A co to za prywata!?    Dawać na forum link do tego albumu!!!   
> 
> 
>  nio !
> Mam dylemat... dach w kolorze ciemny grafit , białe okna i drzwi ale jakie parapety  zewnętrzne ? Jakieś dobre rady poproszę.


 Ja widziałam taką elewację z brązowym dachem i takimi też oknami i drzwiami wygłada super.Też takie kolory planujemy

----------


## ocia79

ja tez chce dostac ten link   :oops:

----------


## prawus

też grzecznie proszę o ten link

----------


## Annja

Dziękuję za link do albumu! Kawał dobrej roboty!   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

moi Kochani podaje link do stronki, która mi się niestety nie udała 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/kominki-f...ka,t125835.htm

(bo są ku temu pewno powody i przeciwne osoby, które to z lekka uświadomiły mnie, że nie wolno tak bez cytowania czyje to...a ja niestety nie mam wszystkich odsyłaczy do każdej foty)

podaje kodzik tylko takim osobom od których moge spodziewać się miłych słów a nie OPR...
ale...  :Wink2:

----------


## Honia74

A czy ja mogłabym prosić o ten fotoalbum

----------


## listek

Widziałem, dziekuję fajny albumik  :big grin:

----------


## agakz

plizzzz, dużo miłych słów i żadnego opr   :big grin:

----------


## prawus

bardzo dziękuję

----------


## [email protected]

KLINKIEROWE ELEWACJE:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/klinkier,t118626.htm
 :Wink2:

----------


## Emalia1

Dzięki za pochwały   :big grin:   Ściana jest trzywarstwowa (chyba, bo nie znam sie na nazewnictwie  :wink: ): silca, wełna mineralna i cegła klinkierowa. 
Dziękuje tez za linka do innych klinkierów i wklejenie fotki   :big grin:

----------


## odaro

> Ściana jest trzywarstwowa (chyba, bo nie znam sie na nazewnictwie ): silca, wełna mineralna i cegła klinkierowa.


A jak masz wykonane fundamenty z jednej warstwy bloczków betonowych?

----------


## jacekp71

> Napisał Emalia1
> 
>  Ściana jest trzywarstwowa (chyba, bo nie znam sie na nazewnictwie ): silca, wełna mineralna i cegła klinkierowa. 
> 
> 
> A jak masz wykonane fundamenty z jednej warstwy bloczków betonowych?


pewnie z jednej, ale murowanej nie na 25cm szer., ale 38cm,
tzn. w poprzek,

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Emalia1
> 
> ...


Tak dopytuje bo widziałem budowę gdzie domek były wybudowany z PTH 25cm ocieplony styro czyli ściana 2W a teraz robią elewację z cegły klinkierowej ręcznie formowanej i zastanawiam jak to jest technicznie możliwe. Szerokość fundamentów była typowo 24cm bo były z bloczków.

----------


## jacekp71

a takie głupie pytanie mam  :wink: 

te sciany fund. na pewno byly murowane na 25cm ?

----------


## Emalia1

U nas bloczki były układane normalnie na 25 cm, potem warstwa styroipianu i kolejna warstwa bloczków w poprzek.

----------


## odaro

> a takie głupie pytanie mam 
> 
> te sciany fund. na pewno byly murowane na 25cm ?


Wiesz co chyba pójdę się zapytać bo mi to nie daje spokoju

----------


## pluszku

Oj cos czuje, ze rok 2008 bedzie rokiem wysypu czerwonych/bordowych elewacji. Nam tez chodzi po głowie kolor "czerwonego wina rozcienczonego woda mineralna", ewentualnie z jakimis wstawkami w kolorze szarym lub stalowym.
Poki co to poszukuje zdjec domow w takich kolorach.
Ma ktos, widzial ktos?

----------


## giness

No z nieba mi spadasz *pluszku*  :Lol: , bo już myślałam, że wszyscy zapomnieli o mojej prośbie o zdjęcia czerwonych/bordowych/ceglastych elewacji.

Więc jeszcze raz proszę wklejajcie zdjęcia  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## josephine

A może ma ktoś fotki elewacji perłowoszarej w połączeniu z zielenią (raczej jasną, zgaszona bielą) i do tego grafitowy dach? Widziałm taką przejazdem i zapadła mi w serce. Do tego były jeszcze takie wypukłości na murze - chyba nazywa sie toto bonie - bardzo ładna kompozycja.

----------


## mocca

> Mnie zachwycił taki domek , nie mogłem sobie odmówić aby zatrzymać się i zrobić parę zdjęć . bardzo ciekawe i ładne ma okna.


rzeczywiście piękny...

----------


## kolinki

> A może ma ktoś fotki elewacji perłowoszarej w połączeniu z zielenią (raczej jasną, zgaszona bielą) i do tego grafitowy dach? Widziałm taką przejazdem i zapadła mi w serce. Do tego były jeszcze takie wypukłości na murze - chyba nazywa sie toto bonie - bardzo ładna kompozycja.


Wysłałam Ci pw z moją elewacją- moze sie przyda.

----------


## kaura

kolinki-  też chciałabym prosić o Twoje fotki elewacji- 
U nas właśnie tak ma być- dach antracyt- już jest, ściany- zgaszona bardzo jasna oliwkowa zieleń, lub złamana biel, podmurówka ew. fragmenty elewacji w okładzinie kamiennej.
Dzięki
Pozdrawiam

----------


## agakz

*kolinki*, ja też poproszę   :big grin:   jak nie chcesz wklejać do wątku to [email protected]

----------


## kolinki

To moze faktycznie wkleję   :Lol:  



pozdrawiam
kasiaMatko i córko   :ohmy:   musze zmienić śniegołapy....

----------


## patka

no to ja mam prosbe, przegladajac te elewacje nie zauwazylam domu z czerwonym(ceglastym) dachem-dachówka i z bialymi oknami ale takimi typowymi. Czy ktos cos widzial i moze sie pochwalic. Jaka elewacje dobrac by nie wygladalo to na lata ciezkiego kryzysu :smile: .
Pytam poniewaz chce miec dachowke a czerwona jes najtansza, i okna plastiki tez dobre i najtansze (okleina, szprosy  to dodakowy koszt, i wydaje mi sie ze z okleina okna sa gorsze niz zwykle biale choc niewatpliwie piekniejsze).
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i powiem ze niektore elewacje sa przesliczne

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Oj cos czuje, ze rok 2008 bedzie rokiem wysypu czerwonych/bordowych elewacji. Nam tez chodzi po głowie *kolor "czerwonego wina rozcienczonego woda mineralna"*, ewentualnie z jakimis wstawkami w kolorze szarym lub stalowym.
> Poki co to poszukuje zdjec domow w takich kolorach.
> Ma ktos, widzial ktos?


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  rany a ja myślałem ze wino to wino do picia a nie kolor, moze sprecyzujesz jaka woda mineralna   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :oops:   :oops:  , czy może być cisowianka, czy ustronianka, acha jakie wino wytrawne czy półwytrawne, oraz jakie wiinnice   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## Rezi

> rany a ja myślałem ze wino to wino do picia a nie kolor, moze sprecyzujesz jaka woda mineralna        , czy może być cisowianka, czy ustronianka, acha jakie wino wytrawne czy półwytrawne, oraz jakie wiinnice


dopytam o szczep winorosli, rodzaj gleby, rocznik zbioru 
mówimy oczywisćie o winie jednorodnym bo przy mieszanych to już za duży problem

----------


## .:ZABA:.

Czy do dachowki Robena sredzkiej miedzianej, beda pasowaly kominy oblożone brazowa plytka? Wszytkie dodatki, czyli rynny, okna, drzwi wejsciowe beda w kolorze ciemny braz, ale nigdzie nie spotkalam takiego wykonczenia, czyli kontrastowego komina  :sad: 
Moze macie cos takiego na dyskach lub www?

----------


## aga&piotr

> Czy do dachowki Robena sredzkiej miedzianej, beda pasowaly kominy oblożone brazowa plytka? Wszytkie dodatki, czyli rynny, okna, drzwi wejsciowe beda w kolorze ciemny braz, ale nigdzie nie spotkalam takiego wykonczenia, czyli kontrastowego komina 
> Moze macie cos takiego na dyskach lub www?


Hej  :smile: 
Zerknij w naszą galerie, mamy Robena miedzianego, a wykończenia w brązach  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Aga

----------


## .:ZABA:.

> Napisał .:ZABA:.
> 
> Czy do dachowki Robena sredzkiej miedzianej, beda pasowaly kominy oblożone brazowa plytka? Wszytkie dodatki, czyli rynny, okna, drzwi wejsciowe beda w kolorze ciemny braz, ale nigdzie nie spotkalam takiego wykonczenia, czyli kontrastowego komina 
> Moze macie cos takiego na dyskach lub www?
> 
> 
> Hej 
> Zerknij w naszą galerie, mamy Robena miedzianego, a wykończenia w brązach 
> 
> ...


Witam i dzieki W jakim kolorze macie okna i czy pamietasz moze kolor i producenta plytek?

----------


## aga&piotr

ZABA okna mamy w kolorze orzech z oknoplastu, natomiast klinkier hmm musze podpytać małża bo on sie tym zajmował  :smile:  jak sie dowiem dam znać   :big grin:  


Pozdrawiam
Aga

----------


## aga&piotr

Hej :smile:  
ZABA mamy brązowy  klinkier Wienerbergera  :wink: 


Pozdrawiam
Aga

----------


## ms.

Elewacja i dobór tynku przede mną.

Widząc Wasze domy zastanawiam się czy łatwo dobrać kolor tynku na podstawie tablicy próbek z maleńkimi kwadracikami. To co podoba się na 4 cm2 wygląda równie dobrze na 200-300 m2.   :Roll:   :Roll:  

Czy zawsze wybór koloru przypomina kupowanie kota w worku?

----------


## [email protected]

> Elewacja i dobór tynku przede mną.
> 
> Widząc Wasze domy zastanawiam się czy łatwo dobrać kolor tynku na podstawie tablicy próbek z maleńkimi kwadracikami. To co podoba się na 4 cm2 wygląda równie dobrze na 200-300 m2.    
> 
> Czy zawsze wybór koloru przypomina kupowanie kota w worku?


często tak się zdarza, że nasz wybór z palety kolorów mija się ze zrealizowaną elewacją (kolor ewidentnie się różni). 
Opiniuje tu tak, ponieważ Szwagierka ma na domu elewacje inną niż wybrała (chciała krem /ekri a wyszła cytrynka  :Roll:  ale też pasuje do reszty wykończeń.

Życze trafnych decyzji w wyborze wykończeniówki. Pozdrawiam

----------


## patka

odpowiedz znalazlam sama, zdjec jeszcze nie mam. Do dachu "czerwonego" i bialych okien najlepiej wspolgraja delikatne tynki bilay i zlamany bialy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## pam

Szukam jakiegoś zdjęcia z elewacją z wstawkami (cokoły i coś więcej) z piaskowca łupanego. Ale takiego w jednolitym kolorze a nie jak często widać z różnych piaskowców pomieszanych. A najlepiej jakby te płytki byłu w tym samym rozmiarze. Aha - jak wspomniałem wyżej to mają być płytki prostokątne a nie nieregularne.

----------


## najsk

Oto nasza elewacja, jeszcze nie w pełni dokończona, ale już sporo widać. Jesteśmy zadowoleni z kolorów jakie wybraliśmy. Najpierw kupiliśmy niewielka ilość tynku i fary na bonie i nałożyliśmy na ścianę przy garażu. Dopiero po wyschnięciu zdecydowaliśmy, że to jest to , o co nam chodziło i domówiliśmy resztę. Wygląda to tak:

----------


## ms.

*najsk*,
przed chwilą widziałam te zdjęcia w wątku "baranek czy kornik". Bardzo ciekawe obramowanie okien - efekt boniowania nadał nowoczesnego wyglądu. Zworniki to prawdziwa kropka nad i.   :smile:  
Wasze elementy były docinanie na budowie?

Oglądałam wzornik gotowych elementów - przeważa barok i renesans.

----------


## eranet

za parę dni wchodzi ekipa od elewacji, a my wciąż nie mamy pomysłu jak ja zrobić, by było ładnie i przyjemnie dla oka, dobrze komponowało się z otoczeniem, troche unowoczesniło ten brzydki dom. Pomożecie? dach - czerwony, okna białe, drzwi garażowe brązowe. Generalnie będzie jakiś kolor żółtopodobny, ale diabeł tkwi w szczegółach, więc wszelkie porady, uwagi, propozycje, projekty mile widziane
http://i28.tinypic.com/64pf8l.jpg
http://i30.tinypic.com/55jhip.jpg

----------


## dagmara1981

ja tez potrzebuje pomocy. dom parterowy. okna mahon i dachowka wisnia...myslalam cos o zoltym ale dobrze byloby z jakims polaczeniem

----------


## darekpt

Hej 

Pomoze mi ktos ?  Okna będą w kolorze złoty dąb , drzwi też - jakos nie mam koncepcji co do koloru elewacji - myslalem o jakims jasnym kremowym czy jakis taki jasny zółty

----------


## bryta

To ja pochwale sie swoja elewacja (na razie gotowy tyl ) niestety aparat troche przeklamoje bo tynk na zywo jest bardziej zolty    :Lol:

----------


## bryta

Czy mozecie pomoc mi znalesc plytke na cokol i schody w koloze brazu ciemnej gorzkiej czekolady  :Lol:

----------


## bobi78

znowu trochę antracytowej dachówki i białej elewacji z szarą stolarką   :smile:

----------


## moniaczek

:big grin:  

sliczne te wasze domki :smile: [/img]

----------


## ms.

*bobi78*, za każdym razem gdy widzę zdjęcia tego domu WYMIĘKAM.

Wyjątkowe połączenie dobrego smaku, prostoty i elegancji.

----------


## sylwia1891

czy ktoś mam może zdjęcia domu z czarnym dachem białymi rynnami i podbitką, oraz elewacja jasny żółty

----------


## Żmija

witam buduje tak jak wy   :Lol:  . Chcialabym dom w zieleni, zielony dach zielone sciany i jakies pasujace kolorystycznie okna (sa jeszcze kolumny  :Confused:  ) . Moze ktos z was ma pare fotek domow w tej kolorystyce. WIem ze na poczatku tego superowego watku Zuza umiescila kilka fotek takich domow, ale   :cry:   jej zdjecia jako jedyne u mnie sa nie dostepne   :Evil:  .

----------


## Sloneczko

> witam buduje tak jak wy   . Chcialabym dom w zieleni, zielony dach zielone sciany


Moim zdaniem ryzykowne posunięcie. Sztuczną zieleń trudno dopasować do naturalnej i zwykle wychodzi kolorystyczny dysonans.

----------


## Żmija

Dlatego chcialabym zobaczyc kilka fotek   :smile:  Dla mnie zielony to zielony choc tak naprawde sa rozne odcienie zieleni  Mąż boi sie mchu na dachu   :big grin:   I jak zobaczymy kilka fotek takiej kombinacji to moze zmienimy zdanie lub bedziemy przy nim trwac    :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

A przejrzałaś wszystkie posty? Gdzieś tu jest zielony, całkiem ładny domek  :smile:

----------


## hba

witam,

mam pytanie jaki to kolor elewacji
te zdjecie juz bylo wstawione przez *sowa (monikaka)*
na stronie z tego watku PostWysłany: Sob, 12 Maj 2007 18:18: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/elewacje-...63326-1200.htm

strasznie mi sie podoba ta elewacja.

Ja wlasnie jestem na etapie wyboru elewacji do ciemnobrazowej dachowki
i do brazowych cieniowanych plytek klikierowych wokol drzwi i okien

pozdrawiam i z gory dzieki za info
hba

----------


## Piotr_M

Wiem, że jest to wątek o elewacjach ale mam b.chętnie dowiedziłabym się od jakiego producenta  jest dach (chodzi mi o dachówkę, blachodachówkę i nazwę produktu). Myślę, że inni też - szczególnie ci co jak i ja są przed decyzją co na dach.
Jeżeli nie jest to zbyt czasochłonne to wpisujcie nad lub pod zdjeciem.

Serdeczne dzięki.

----------


## efilo

a nie lepiej przejrzeć wątek 'pokażcie swoje dachy'?

----------


## Piotr_M

> a nie lepiej przejrzeć wątek 'pokażcie swoje dachy'?



ten wątek mam już dawno zaliczony ale w tym wątku jest wiele superowych domów   :big grin:  i trudno zgadnąć jakie dachówki są na zdjeciu   :oops:

----------


## MagdalenaK

No to i ja pokazuję swoją elewację.

----------


## utek76

A to moja jeszcze ciepła  :big grin:

----------


## ruskowa

MagdalenaK!
Świetna! Jak z filmu "Nigdy w życiu"

----------


## Piotr_M

> A to moja jeszcze ciepła



Extra - gratulacje.
A przy okazji jaka to dachówka?

----------


## Izulek

> A to moja jeszcze ciepła


Bardzo ładna, możesz powiedzieć jaki to kolor dachówki i jaki kolor okien?

----------


## Dorka12

A mogę sie dowiedzieć jakie to kolory i z jakiej firmy? Właśnie o takiej elewacji myślałam.

----------


## ms.

Mam takie skromne życzenie, żeby przy okazji zdjęcia elewacji podawać chociaż producenta, bo numery kolorów są tak dziwne, że trudno spamiętać.

*Utek76*, bardzo ciepła i przyjemna elewacją. Udało się zgrać kolor pancerza rolety. Patrzę i patrzę, że prowadnice też są sprytnie ukryte.

pozdrawiam, marta

----------


## utek76

Dziękuję wszystkim za miłe słowa  :big grin:  
Jest to tynk silikatowy Baumit, baranek 2mm.
Dachówka Creaton kerapfanne angoba miedziana, ale kolor faktyczny dachówki jest bardziej jak na tym zdjęciu:


A okna to drewno meranti, kolor orzech lazur jasny, Włoszczowa. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pam

> Znalazłam taka fajną kolorystykę domu. Może sie komus przyda.


A ma ktoś cos takiego jak tutaj tylko do czerwonej dachówki. A dokładnie czerwona angoba.

----------


## ms.

:Confused:  Cały parter w roletach.

Przepraszam, ale interesuje mnie w jaki sposób maskuje się kasetę i prowadnice.  :oops: 

Na ostatnim zdjęciu najwyraźniej coś nie wyszło - jeden gzyms maskuje roletę. Do tego ramka jak przy oknach i skucha.

----------


## pam

Wklejcie coś nowego. Muszę wybrać kolor i już mi się mieni od kolornika.

----------


## Merka_23

[img][/img]

elewacja w trakcie ....

----------


## ms.

Kurczę, fajnie wygląda. Dom ma bardzo konsekwentną oprawę - cokoły, podbitka, dach, kominy, rynny.

Biel złamana jest różem czy czysty biały, tylko tak wyszedł na zdjęciu?
Pamiętasz numer koloru i producenta?   :oops:  

pozdrawiam,
marta

----------


## Merka_23

kolor jest prawie biały na pewno nie róż  :smile:  terranova (chyba tak sie pisze) D100 silikatowy.... niedługo będe miała przód dojdzie kamień  na wejsciu ....

----------


## Piotr_M

> kolor jest prawie biały na pewno nie róż  terranova (chyba tak sie pisze) D100 silikatowy.... niedługo będe miała przód dojdzie kamień  na wejsciu ....



A dach - jeśli można prosić o producenta i rodzaj pokrycia.

----------


## ms.

:Confused:  Zdjęcie potrafi oszukać. 
Dlatego tak się dopytywałam.   :oops:

----------


## Merka_23

dach to roben czarno-brązowa.

a jeśli o chodzi o elewacje ...chroń mnie Boze przed różem  :smile:

----------


## Piotr_M

> dach to roben czarno-brązowa.
> 
> a jeśli o chodzi o elewacje ...chroń mnie Boze przed różem





z podbitki są wypuszczone lampki?

----------


## Merka_23

tak po dwa na każdy narożnik ... tylko w daszku nad taraserm (na zdjeciu tego widac) jest ich 7 fajnie wygląda to w nocy .... jak cos to moge wkleić zdjecie tylko jest kiepskiej jakości ...

----------


## Piotr_M

> tak po dwa na każdy narożnik ... tylko w daszku nad taraserm (na zdjeciu tego widac) jest ich 7 fajnie wygląda to w nocy .... jak cos to moge wkleić zdjecie tylko jest kiepskiej jakości ...



Chętnie zobaczę - poproszę o zdjęcie/a

----------


## Merka_23

daj maila

----------


## Waleriana

Szukam zdjęć domków o jasnej elewacji i płytce klinkierowej przy wykuszu i ewentualnie przy oknach, jesli ktoś ma w swoich zbiorach prosze o wklejenie. Może i już zostały zamieszczone niestety wszystkie zdjęcia nie chcą sę u mnie otwierać  :sad:

----------


## minuszka

Witam, a moze ktos z Was ma w swoich zbiorach domki o kolorze dachu bordo.Jaka elewacje do tego dopasowac?Czesc zdjec z tego watku niestety nie chce sie u mnie otwierac, bylabym wdzieczna za podpowiedz.
Mam wykusze, jak myslicie dac je w ciemniejszym kolorze czy takie jak budynek?

----------


## Annja

Nie wiem, czy o takie bordo ci chodziło, czy o takie raczej bardziej czerwone, ale pokażę elewację, która baaardzo mi się podoba i planuję ją bezczelnie skopiować   :Wink2:  . Mam dokładnie taką samą dachówkę i uważam, że kremowa elewacja najlepiej do niej pasuje. Rozważałam też taki jasny brudnoróżowy kolor ale nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć zdjęcia z taką właśnie elewacją a najlepiej zobaczyć jak będzie to wyglądało "na żywo"
Zdjęcie znalezione na forum w innym wątku, mam nadzieję, że właściciel się nie obrazi:




A jeszcze odnoście bordowej dachówki to uważam, że napewno do niej nie pasuje kolor zielony i żółty.

----------


## Sloneczko

Nasz na razie jest taki:   :wink: 

Dachówka w realu NIE jest bordowa, lecz cieniowana, czekoladowo-czerwona.

----------


## minuszka

> Nie wiem, czy o takie bordo ci chodziło, czy o takie raczej bardziej czerwone, ale pokażę elewację, która baaardzo mi się podoba i planuję ją bezczelnie skopiować   . Mam dokładnie taką samą dachówkę i uważam, że kremowa elewacja najlepiej do niej pasuje. Rozważałam też taki jasny brudnoróżowy kolor ale nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć zdjęcia z taką właśnie elewacją a najlepiej zobaczyć jak będzie to wyglądało "na żywo"
> Zdjęcie znalezione na forum w innym wątku, mam nadzieję, że właściciel się nie obrazi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jeszcze odnoście bordowej dachówki to uważam, że napewno do niej nie pasuje kolor zielony i żółty.


Annj-u bordowy ale bardziej w czerwony mam brazowe-cieniowane okna i domek jest z wykuszem na 3 okna.Tez myslalam o brudnym rozu, ale chyba raczej sie z tego pomyslu wyleczylam jak zobaczylam na zywo ten kolor

----------


## Annja

Jeżeli bardziej w czerwnień to Twoje bordo to myślę, że tylko piaskowe beże wchodzą w grę, elegancko będzie. A co to znaczy cieniowane okna? Bardzo mnie to zaintrygowało.

----------


## kania_nowa

> Dzięki za pochwały    Ściana jest trzywarstwowa (chyba, bo nie znam sie na nazewnictwie ): silca, wełna mineralna i cegła klinkierowa. 
> Dziękuje tez za linka do innych klinkierów i wklejenie fotki


witam,

czy budujesz daleko od warszawy? ja obecnie szukam wykonawcy (okolica serocka) na silka + welna + klinkier

pozdro!

----------


## JustynaZ

najsk, śliczne - jakie to kolorki / symbole dokładnie?





> Oto nasza elewacja, jeszcze nie w pełni dokończona, ale już sporo widać. Jesteśmy zadowoleni z kolorów jakie wybraliśmy. Najpierw kupiliśmy niewielka ilość tynku i fary na bonie i nałożyliśmy na ścianę przy garażu. Dopiero po wyschnięciu zdecydowaliśmy, że to jest to , o co nam chodziło i domówiliśmy resztę. Wygląda to tak:

----------


## Monis

> Dziękuję wszystkim za miłe słowa  
> Jest to tynk silikatowy Baumit, baranek 2mm.
> Dachówka Creaton kerapfanne angoba miedziana, ale kolor faktyczny dachówki jest bardziej jak na tym zdjęciu:
> 
> 
> A okna to drewno meranti, kolor orzech lazur jasny, Włoszczowa. 
> Pozdrawiam


Też mam zamówioną taką dachówkę   :big grin:   pamiętasz może dokładny numer koloru elewacji?

----------


## utek76

Wysłałam na priv  :smile:

----------


## najsk

Ponieważ dużo osób przysyła na priva pytania dotyczące kolorów mojej elewacji (co oczywiście niezmiernie mnie raduje) , wszystkim zainteresowanym podaję dokładne namiary : *tynk akrylow (baranek 1,5) firmy GREINPLAST, kolor ciemniejszy to odcień nr 3132 natomiast elementy zdobnicze mają gładką powierzchnię i pokryte zostały jedynie farbą elewacyjną - odcień 3111.
*

A na zakończenie zdjęcie frontu już z drzwiami i obłożonym słupem :

----------


## malgocha

latam po tych forach jak glupia, prosze o porade, mam ciemno brazowy dach chcialam okna zloty dab i nie wiem czy brame garazowa dac ciemny braz czy pod kolor okien. elewacje planowalam taka zgnila zielen widzialam to w realu i mnie ujelo.

----------


## Honia74

*najsk*
elewacja baaarrrdzo bardzo śliczna . 

Mam dach w podobnym kolorze i myślę o elewacji zbliżonej do Twojej , 
jednak jeszcze nie wybrałam dokładnego koloru .
Problem polega na tym , że dom stawiam w otoczeniu drzew .
I nie każda kolorystyka będzie dobrze wyglądała . 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Monis

> Wysłałam na priv


nic nie dolecialo... poproszę jeszcze raz   :Roll: [/list]

----------


## utek76

teraz na bank doszło  :Wink2:

----------


## malgocha

zamowilam kednak okna brazowe w tej samej tonacj drzwi wejsciowe i bramy garazowe, mysle ze bedzie gralo, sasiad ma okna zloty dab, brame garazowa i drzwi wejsciowe w brazie dach tez brazowy, wczoraj przypatrzylam sie dokladniej i jednak zrezygnowalam z tego debu. szprosy wzielam zlote i klamki w kolorze starego zlota. latwiej bedzie potem wybrac drzwi wewnetrzene zeby nie bylo za duzej pstrokacizny bo mam zamowione panele drewniane w kolorze doussier i do tego tez nie wszystko pasuje, pozdrawiam, jeszcze jedno widzialam dwa domy w kolorze tej zgnilej zieleni z brazowymi dodatkami i to najbardziej do mnie przemowilo, czesto patrzy sie na rozne piekne domy pustym wzrokiem a nieraz cos przemowi do czlowieka ale o gustach podobno sie nie dyskutuje kazdy robi wedlug swojego uznania tak zeby czuc sie w tym domu jak w domu a nie jak na goscinnych wystepach

----------


## ellaj

Witam wszystkich,
Od dawna czytam Wasze forum, ale dzisiaj postanowilam sie zarejestrowac.
Otoz, mam pytanie do Merki 23 - jaki masz kolor podbitki, czy drzwi garazowe sa grafitowe, jaka to firma?
Pozdr.

----------


## Merka_23

Witam,

Drzwi Wiśniewskiego czarne (numeru koloru nie mam teraz przy sobie), podbitka bardzo ciemny brąz ...w sumie wyszła czarna  :smile:

----------


## ms.

*Merka*, jeszcze pomęczę, bo efekt masz naprawdę niezły.

Na cokole jest tynk mozaikowy? Ciemny brąz?
Ile ściana domu wystaje poza cokół? 10 czy 5 cm?

----------


## reng

a propos elewacji, też mam pytanie. czy to prawda że żółty kolor elewacji bardzo przyciąga owady?

myślimy o żółtym lub o zielonym, jako model stawiam sobie restaurację "pod jeleniem" na górze św. anny. kto tam był to wie o czym mówię. mamy czarny dach i podbitkę i okna w podobnym kolorze, więc myślę, pasowałoby.

http://www.podjeleniem.eu/index.php5...ini_01_zew.jpg

byłam pytać u nich, to podono kolor mieszany, wybierał konserwator zabytków, bo ta restauracja to zabytek. czy ktoś może określić co to może być? ciężko tak domieszać na oko lub ze zdjęcia.

----------


## ellaj

merka 23, dziekuje bardzo. 
super to wyglada. wlasnie zastanawialam sie nad czarnymi drzwiami, ale u nikogo nie widzialam. nie moglam tez znalezc zadnego producenta.
dzieki

----------


## ellaj

merka, to jeszcze raz ja.
a jakie masz drzwi zewnetrzne tez czarne i od wisniowskiego?
doradz cos, bo nie mam wyobrazni i dopiero jak widze to wiem czy to to czy nie.

----------


## utek76

Wklejam jeszcze raz-już z cokołem i podbitką  :big grin:

----------


## Merka_23

a wiec odpowiadam  :smile: 

tynk mozaikowy 1040/M053 http://www.netweber.pl/Servlet/Redirector;jsessionid=LTr3GFD9pXlnVKdH3v5b5y5J5z7t  Q297vcLrn16kmnJ9Tw5MJsNL!695055275!1213131767233?a  ction=LoadPage&idPage=50

ściana domu wystaje 10 cm.
Drzwi zewnętrzne czarne dierre - nie wyszły za dobrze (jeszcze rame muszą poprawić i nie podobają mi sie no, ale maz wybierał, wiec szanuje wybór  :wink: ) wszystko mozna zobaczyc tutaj  http://picasaweb.google.pl/tymonekster/TakRoNieMJDomek (tak wiem elewacja za jasna !)  

pozdrawiam

----------


## majcia

A to moja elewacja   :smile:  . Dachowka Braas grafit a tynk Baumit dwa odcienie zółtego   :big grin: 



i jeszcze jedna fota   :big grin:

----------


## ellaj

merka 23, stokrotne dzieki.

----------


## zes

> A to moja elewacja   . Dachowka Braas grafit a tynk Baumit dwa odcienie zółtego  
> 
> 
> 
> i jeszcze jedna fota



ciao,
a jaki to kolor okien?
bo też mam grafitowy dach a nie mogę się zdecydować na okna... czy złoty dąb czy orzech - w PCV

i mam dylemat   :cry:

----------


## majcia

Okienka złoty dąb, super wygladaja do grafitowego dachu   :big grin:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## zes

> Okienka złoty dąb, super wygladaja do grafitowego dachu   Pozdrawiam


Można prosić o kolejne fotki  :wink:  - muszę się napatrzeć. hehe
a jaki rodzaj tynku i kolorek?

----------


## majcia

> Napisał majcia
> 
> Okienka złoty dąb, super wygladaja do grafitowego dachu   Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Można prosić o kolejne fotki  - muszę się napatrzeć. hehe
> a jaki rodzaj tynku i kolorek?


Firma Baumit, tynk silikonowy, baranek 1,5 a kolorki nr 3055 ( jasny ) i 3051 (ciemny ). Porobie w sobote fotki aktualne i wkleje   :big grin:

----------


## zes

> Porobie w sobote fotki aktualne i wkleje


no to fajowo  :wink:  czekamy

pzdr

----------


## josephine

> Okienka złoty dąb, super wygladaja do grafitowego dachu   Pozdrawiam


Czy ten złoty dąb macie również wewnątrz? Jesli tak, to czy moge prosić o zdjęcia?

----------


## mayland

My poszliśmy troche w inną stronę z elewacją.Tak wygląda:

----------


## Asia777

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Mayland super-bardzo "po mojemu" tylko u nas w warunkach sa elewacje pastelowe...
Chyba żeby to "podpiąć" pod pastele   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## majcia

Sorry   :oops:  zapomnialam zabrać aparatu do pracy ( nie mam netu chwilowo w domu   :cry:  ) Jutro wezme i wrzuce obiecane fotki   :big grin:

----------


## majcia

Obiecane fotki .... juz z podbitka i balustradami   :big grin:  




i jeszcze jedna fota   :big grin:

----------


## edit-blondi

*majcia* cuper te kolorki.
A mozesz mi powiedzieć czym masz wykończone balkony? chodzi mi o to co wystaje czy to jakaś obróbka blacharska? mogłabyś pstryknąć fotke tego z bliska?  :Lol:

----------


## majcia

> *majcia* cuper te kolorki.
> A mozesz mi powiedzieć czym masz wykończone balkony? chodzi mi o to co wystaje czy to jakaś obróbka blacharska? mogłabyś pstryknąć fotke tego z bliska?


Tak to co wystaje to jest blacha czarna   :big grin:  Dzis zrobie fotki i jutro wkleje   :big grin:

----------


## giness

*mayland*, kolorek *REWELACJA*  :Lol:

----------


## Gosc_gość

Witam
Czy mógłbym prosić o oceny wizualizacji - pierwsze podejście   :big tongue:  
Walczymy z architektem nad elewacjami i miło by było poczytać Wasze opinie  :cool:

----------


## basia_z_lasu

Wg mnie będzie rewelacyjnie z jedną zmianą - biały tynk ( a nawet szarawy) zamiast tego różowawego ( może mój monitor przekłamuje ). Teraz jest IMHO przesłodzone.

----------


## el-ka

Domek super, rozplanowanie elewacji też, ale nie róbcie tego kolorku
 pt.: "Lilaruszsięcośtakablada"

----------


## Gosc_gość

Dzięki za opinie *basia_z_lasu* i *el-ka*
i proszę o jeszcze   :big tongue:  

*basia_z_lasu* właśnie architekt myśli o czymś szarawym, ale on to określił jako odcień tytoniowy   :big grin:  chociaż sam do końca nie wiem co miał na myśli   :Wink2:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Domek super, rozplanowanie elewacji też, ale nie róbcie tego kolorku
>  pt.: "Lilaruszsięcośtakablada"


Kolory ostatecznie na żywo wyjdą pewno trochę żywsze, może nawet dobierzemy ciemniejszy klinkier ( w sobotę z architektem jedziemy do dużej hurtowni i będziemy przebierać klinkier   :cool:   )

----------


## Sloneczko

Piszesz: "walczymy z architektami"... To dziś architekt ma obowiązek zrobić wizualkę i projekt elewacji (czyt. dodatkowo zarobić)? Nie chcesz sam wymyślić wyglądu swojego domu?   :ohmy:   Tyle jest przecież inspiracji na tym forum.

Nota bene, za wymyślony przez architekta elewacyjny "róż majteczkowy" kazałabym dać sobie solidny rabat od ceny.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Piszesz: "walczymy z architektami"... To dziś architekt ma obowiązek zrobić wizualkę i projekt elewacji (czyt. dodatkowo zarobić)? Nie chcesz sam wymyślić wyglądu swojego domu?    Tyle jest przecież inspiracji na tym forum.
> 
> Nota bene, za wymyślony przez architekta elewacyjny "róż majteczkowy" kazałabym dać sobie solidny rabat od ceny.


He, he z tym różem, a raczej kolorem brzoskwiniowym to wymysł Kochanej Żoneczki.
To żeś mnie rozbawiła z tym "różem majteczkowym"   :Lol:  
Padnie jutro jak to przeczyta, bo już dzisiaj śpi  :Wink2: 

Architekt sam nie wymyśla elewacji tylko proponuje różne opcje wysłuchując naszych sugestii i jak na razie jesteśmy z niego zadowoleni   :big tongue: 
Poza tym Architekt projektuje cały wystrój domu, żeby wnętrza były spójne stylistycznie z całym domem, a nie oderwane od rzeczywistości.
Sporo udogodnień funkcjonalnych wprowadzi do naszego domu, zaprojektuje elewacje, ogrodzenie, ogród, wnętrza - i do tego ma się zmieścić w doborze materiałów w określonym budżecie na gotowy dom z wyposażeniem   :cool:

----------


## Sloneczko

Hehe, widać że jednak w Krakowie są większe centusie niż w Poznaniu  :wink: 

Pozdrowienia dla żoneczki (ale dałam plamę  :wink: )

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Hehe, widać że jednak w Krakowie są większe centusie niż w Poznaniu 
> 
> Pozdrowienia dla żoneczki (ale dałam plamę )


A co te określenie znaczy *"centusie"*  ??
bom jakoś nie kumaty   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

Jakby Ci to... To znaczy mniej więcej, że krakusy są bardzo oszczędni, z czego również słyną poznaniacy  :wink:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Jakby Ci to... To znaczy mniej więcej, że krakusy są bardzo oszczędni, z czego również słyną poznaniacy


Kumam, ale wbrew pozorom takie usługi architekta za dużo nie kosztują.
Można powiedzieć, że dobrze wynegocjowałem zakres opracowania w cenie projektu samych wnętrz   :Wink2: 
Dodam jeszcze, że mam jakby nadzór autorski gratis, bo architekt jak się budowa zaczęła to się nawet zaangażował i często bywa na budowie, bo ma blisko - 2 minuty samochodem ( a nadzoru w umowie nie ma)   :cool:

----------


## Irma

*Kristofuros*Fajne podejście. Lepiej wziąć architekta niż męczyć się po to żeby wyszło to samo co mają wszyscy, albo jeden wielki misz masz.  :Wink2:  
A co do kolorów elewacji - jak dla mnie trochę za bardzo jednakowe, wszystko wygląda jak przepuszczone przez różowy filtr...

----------


## ms.

*Kristofuros*, ciekawa jestem numeru próbki i jakiego producenta tynków będzie ten odcień "tytoniowy" - zapowiada się ciekawie.

PS. Tak jak poprzednicy - za bardzo różowe. Dodaj jakiś pazur - kontrastowe kolory, ciekawsze wykończenie tarasu.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> *Kristofuros*Fajne podejście. Lepiej wziąć architekta niż męczyć się po to żeby wyszło to samo co mają wszyscy, albo jeden wielki misz masz.  
> A co do kolorów elewacji - jak dla mnie trochę za bardzo jednakowe, wszystko wygląda jak przepuszczone przez różowy filtr...


Właśnie o to chodzi żeby elewacja była spokojna, a nie krzykliwa.
*Dom nie ma krzyczeć : "Patrzcie na mnie bo jestem inny"*. Nie jest to taki projekt, żeby dać super oryginalne kolory czy też ozdobniki np. z drewnem na elewacji, bo to do niego zupełnie nie będzie pasować. Ma być raczej spokojnym azylem.
Kolory pewno i tak się zmienią, klinkier pewno też, ale poszczególne odcienie i rozmieszczenie klinkieru tak już zostanie.

----------


## Irma

ale spokojny to chyba nie znaczy mdły? prawda? nie chodziło mi o to żeby wrzucać na elewację drewno czy krzyczeć.  Po prostu odcienie nie wydają mi się trafione.

----------


## ms.

*Irma*, tak przy okazji - podejrzałam w dzienniku budowy, że poważnie myślisz o takiej elewacji jaka jest w awatarze. 

TAK TRZYMAJ!
Bardzo mi się podoba.

----------


## majcia

*Edit-blondi* obiecana fotka blachy na balkonie   :big grin:

----------


## Irma

> *Irma*, tak przy okazji - podejrzałam w dzienniku budowy, że poważnie myślisz o takiej elewacji jaka jest w awatarze. 
> 
> TAK TRZYMAJ!
> Bardzo mi się podoba.


Inna wogole nie wchodzi w grę  :smile:  miło mi, że się podoba

----------


## Gosc_gość

> ale spokojny to chyba nie znaczy mdły? prawda? nie chodziło mi o to żeby wrzucać na elewację drewno czy krzyczeć.  Po prostu odcienie nie wydają mi się trafione.


Pisałem że kolory się zmienią, klinkier też, a okna na pewno będą w kolorze orzech, a nie złoty dąb.
Rozmieszczenie tonacji kolorów i klinkieru tak zostanie, a kolory się bardziej dopasuje do stolarki okiennej i drzwiowej w kolorze orzech.
A tu jeszcze oświetlenie - zapalane oczywiście sekcyjnie

----------


## Makary

> [
> Właśnie o to chodzi żeby elewacja była spokojna, a nie krzykliwa.
> *Dom nie ma krzyczeć : "Patrzcie na mnie bo jestem inny"*


miedzy "spokojna" elewacja a "mdla i  nijaka" jest bardzo cienka granica, ktora chyba wlasnie przekroczyles. 
architekt  stworzyl mdly, budyniowaty widoczek bez charakteru i polotu; zwykla sztampe... / z ciekawosci zapytam: czy we wnetrzach zas zaproponowal bezowe kafle na podlodze, glazure w lazience po sam sufit /beze, brazy/, kuchnie w kolorze kupy /calvados albo buk.../ i skorzany wypoczynek z elementami drewna?/.
masz fajny projekt, ladna dzialke - nie zmarnuj tego! nie rob zadnych brzoskwin, bezy czy innych "rozowych majtek" jak to juz ktos napisal.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Napisał Kristofuros
> 
> [
> Właśnie o to chodzi żeby elewacja była spokojna, a nie krzykliwa.
> *Dom nie ma krzyczeć : "Patrzcie na mnie bo jestem inny"*
> 
> 
> miedzy "spokojna" elewacja a "mdla i  nijaka" jest bardzo cienka granica, ktora chyba wlasnie przekroczyles. 
> architekt  stworzyl mdly, budyniowaty widoczek bez charakteru i polotu; zwykla sztampe... / z ciekawosci zapytam: czy we wnetrzach zas zaproponowal bezowe kafle na podlodze, glazure w lazience po sam sufit /beze, brazy/, kuchnie w kolorze kupy /calvados albo buk.../ i skorzany wypoczynek z elementami drewna?/.
> masz fajny projekt, ladna dzialke - nie zmarnuj tego! nie rob zadnych brzoskwin, bezy czy innych "rozowych majtek" jak to juz ktos napisal.


Takiś mądry ??
To może napisz jakie kolory zastosować, a nie pisz których nie stosować.
Może taki bezpłciowy kolor jak biały zastosować co ?

----------


## Irma

Wiesz co *Kristofuros*, jak jesteś taki drażliwy to nie pokazuj tu wizualizacji, zwłaszcza, że jak piszesz to wszystko jeszcze kolorystycznie się zmieni. Pokaż jak już będzie gotowe, wtedy pewnie będzie dużo lepiej wszystko wyglądało. A poza tym jak już ztrudniłeś tego architekta to pytaj się jego a nie forum. Ona ma w głowie całą koncepcję my widzimy tylko mały wycinek projektu.Moim zdaniem potwierdzanie swoich wyborów na forum jest w Twoim wypadku kompletnie bezcelowe.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Wiesz co *Kristofuros*, jak jesteś taki drażliwy to nie pokazuj tu wizualizacji, zwłaszcza, że jak piszesz to wszystko jeszcze kolorystycznie się zmieni. Pokaż jak już będzie gotowe, wtedy pewnie będzie dużo lepiej wszystko wyglądało. A poza tym jak już ztrudniłeś tego architekta to pytaj się jego a nie forum. Ona ma w głowie całą koncepcję my widzimy tylko mały wycinek projektu.Moim zdaniem potwierdzanie swoich wyborów na forum jest w Twoim wypadku kompletnie bezcelowe.


Spoko, już spuszczam powietrze   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## mokka

Ja wywaliłaby bonie z narożników, optycznie  zmniejszają bryłę i do niczego nie pasują, to tylko moje zdanie  :big grin:  . Sama mam budyniowy kolor do czarnej dachówki nawet podobny do tego co na wizualizacji, ale dla mnie wszystko co nie jest żółte to jest ładne  :big grin:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Ja wywaliłaby bonie z narożników, optycznie  zmniejszają bryłę i do niczego nie pasują, to tylko moje zdanie  .


Architekt twierdzi, że jak nie będą wykończone narożniki innym odcieniem to nie będzie zamknięta kompozycja i będzie wyglądała jak niedokończona (a nam się wydają łyse te narożniki bez tego ciemniejszego odcienia - wdzieliśmy taką wersję). I nam tak pasuje z wykończeniem narożników  :big tongue:  




> Sama mam budyniowy kolor do czarnej dachówki nawet podobny do tego co na wizualizacji, ale dla mnie wszystko co nie jest żółte to jest ładne


Dla mnie też   :Wink2:

----------


## basia_z_lasu

Biały bezpłciowy?? Hmmm....
Biała elewacja ( może być złamana biel ) IMHO jest tu strzałem w 10. Wszystko inne może być tak jak na wizualizacji, ale gdy zamiast tego różowawego dasz biel, elewacja będzie się szlachetnie prezentować i nabierze oddechu. To tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## Mufka

Basia nie tylko Twoje, białe elewacje wg mnie również są piękne i z klasą.

----------


## Makary

> Takiś mądry ??
> To może napisz jakie kolory zastosować, a nie pisz których nie stosować.
> Może taki bezpłciowy kolor jak biały zastosować co ?


 :smile:  zapytalse kilka postow wyzej o opinie, wiec wyrazilam swoja. jesli oczekujesz samych peanow, to prosze nie pisz o "opiniach", lecz ze prosisz o pochwaly  :smile:  wtedy obiecuje - nie odezwe sie .
zas raz jeszcze wracjac do elewacji i jej koloru - widzisz, to nie tylko tak, ze co komu w duszy gra, to rzuca na elewacje. jej kolor POWINIEN wspolgrac z projektem i "koncepcja" domu. wybacz, ale mimo najszczerszych checi i slabosci do skandynawskiej kolorystyki, ja NIE MOGE zrobic innej elewacji, gdyz kazdy kolor pasuje tu jak piesc do nosa  :wink:  /a poza tym dla mnie bialy dom to jest TO/. 
nie wiem,jaka masz dachowke - jesli antracyt, to biel i u ciebie jest idealna ... jest zreszta w tym watku kilka zdjec przepieknej, eleganckiej bialej elewacji i antracytowego dachu. 
bialy pasuje zawsze, jest spokojny i "bezpieczny", do twojego projektu pasuja wszelkie zielenie, oliwki, popielate z odcieniem blekitu; jesli zolcie, to zimne, bardzo jasne /ale bez kanarkowych i cytrynowych/, pasuja tez odcienie czerwieni /masz duza bryle, wiec dom nie bedzie "przysadzisty" i elewacje mozesz pieknie podkreslic boniami w kolorze ecru, zlamanej bieli (ale nigdy nie  czystej!), kremu. pobaw sie kolorem, znajdz strony z kolornikami i sam poprobuj. jesli upierasz sie przy "brzoskwini" - ok, ale zimny odcien, do tego kontrastowe bonie.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> nie wiem,jaka masz dachowke - jesli antracyt, to biel i u ciebie jest idealna ... jest zreszta w tym watku kilka zdjec przepieknej, eleganckiej bialej elewacji i antracytowego dachu. 
> bialy pasuje zawsze, jest spokojny i "bezpieczny"


Dachówkę będę miał czarną angobę szlachetną Jacobi J12.

Co do koloru białego to ja uważam, że wybierając biały kolor idzie się na łatwiznę, bo nie ma się pomysłu na elewację, ale oczywiście to jest moje zdanie.

----------


## Sloneczko

Hej, *Kris*, czy na widok tych domków też robi Ci się mdło?  :wink:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Hej, *Kris*, czy na widok tych domków też robi Ci się mdło?


Czy ja pisałem, że kolor biały jest mdły ??
O "mdłym" pisał min. Makary .
Biały kolor elewacji, bez akcentów stylistycznych jest bezpłciowy - tak się wyraziłem i to miałem na myśli.

A poza tym te domki nie są w moim typie i zupełnie nie pasowały by do naszej okolicy. 
Także nawet nie próbuję tutaj wyrażać swojej opinii na ich temat.

----------


## Makary

> Biały kolor elewacji, bez akcentów stylistycznych jest bezpłciowy


ufff....  :wink:  co to sa "akcenty stylistyczne"?  :smile: 
  jesli juz zas na temat "stylu" mowimy to tu wlasnie kolor ma znaczenie - sa bryly, do ktorych nie pasuje intensywna barwa, sa takie, w ktorych bedzie razic biel...

----------


## elutek

to był kiedyś mój faworyt - Mikołaj   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Makary

:smile:

----------


## Makary

> Dachówkę będę miał czarną angobę szlachetną Jacobi J12.
> 
> Co do koloru białego to ja uważam, że wybierając biały kolor idzie się na łatwiznę, bo nie ma się pomysłu na elewację, ale oczywiście to jest moje zdanie.


moj drogi  :smile:  latwizna jest wlasnie "bezpieczny" bez, kawa z mlekiem, wenge, bezowo-brazowa lazienka, etc. brak pomyslu + brak odwagi  :smile:  
jesli chcesz miec dom spokojny i dyskretny, ktory "nie krzyczy", to moze:
 a) do polyskujacej czerni pieknie pasuje kolor golebi, subtelny i wystarczajaco jasny, by dom nie przypominal zakladu pogrzebowego. do tego od frontu rosliny w intesywnej zieleni /bez zolto-seledynowo-zielonych iglakow/ z bialymi kwiatami /m.in. jukki, jasminowce - ale tu radze sie zwrocic do znawcow z dzialu ogrodu/, sciezki, podjazd, itp. albo szara kostka /granitowa, betonowa/, albo drobny bialy zwirek
b) jasna oliwka zlamana szaroscia /czyli po prostu kolor lekko "przytlumiony" 
c) krem + biale bonie
 w b) i c) w malej architekturze pasuje wszystko - i czerwona kostka betonowa, i szary granit, i bialy zwirek... mozesz poszalec z roslinami i np. na tle kremowej lub pieknej zielonej sciany zaprezentowac czerwone rododendrony, kolorowe wrzosy... slicznie wyglada kremowa sciana i morze lawendy... 
no ale mozesz tez, rzecz jasna, poprzestac na brzoskwiniowej scianie, czerwonej kostce, takim tez murku, lososiowych nasadzeniach... w koncu de gustibus...  :wink:  i nie to ladne co ladne,ale co sie komu podoba.

 wiesz,z ta biela w pewnych projektach jest tak, jak z kolorem czerwonym w przypadku samochodow... wyobrazasz sobie  ferrari w np. bezu albo groszkowe?  :wink:  i czy powiesz,ze kolor czerwony jest tu "latwizna"?

----------


## dorcha

Hej

czyja to elewacja??

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...d748bb5a0.html

jak umiecie to wklejcie zdjęcie, please

Dorcha

----------


## Sloneczko



----------


## edit-blondi

> *Edit-blondi* obiecana fotka blachy na balkonie


*majcia* jesteś wielka. Widze teraz, że masz na tym pape i wylewke o ile sie nie mylę. U mnie niestety przegapiliśmy to przed wylewka i musze wrzucić pod płytki, ale mysle , że tak też będzie dobrze.  :Wink2:

----------


## majcia

> *majcia* jesteś wielka. Widze teraz, że masz na tym pape i wylewke o ile sie nie mylę. U mnie niestety przegapiliśmy to przed wylewka i musze wrzucić pod płytki, ale mysle , że tak też będzie dobrze.


[/quote]

Eee tam wielka, malutka jestem tylko 162 cm wzrostu   :Lol:  Zgadza sie jest papa i wylewka a twoja wersja tez jest ok. Wazne zeby wogole byla jakas izolacja   :Wink2:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Damro

> *Irma*, tak przy okazji - podejrzałam w dzienniku budowy, że poważnie myślisz o takiej elewacji jaka jest w awatarze. 
> 
> TAK TRZYMAJ!
> Bardzo mi się podoba.


Mnie również kolor elewacji bardzo się podoba i nie wiem gdzie nie którzy widzą różowy kolor  :ohmy:  domek zupełnie inny niż te które się najczęściej widzi czyli żółte i nie dawaj szarego bo będzie wyglądał jak smutny.

----------


## Irma

> Napisał ms.
> 
> *Irma*, tak przy okazji - podejrzałam w dzienniku budowy, że poważnie myślisz o takiej elewacji jaka jest w awatarze. 
> 
> TAK TRZYMAJ!
> Bardzo mi się podoba.
> 
> 
> Mnie również kolor elewacji bardzo się podoba i nie wiem gdzie nie którzy widzą różowy kolor  domek zupełnie inny niż te które się najczęściej widzi czyli żółte i nie dawaj szarego bo będzie wyglądał jak smutny.


z tym różowym to nie było o moim  :smile: 
a to o szarym to było do mnie czy do Kristofurosa?  :Wink2:

----------


## Damro

do krisa   :big tongue: trochę namieszałam  :Lol:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> do krisa  trochę namieszałam


No to dzięki Damro za opinie, innym także dzięki za opinie, za te konstruktywne i za te mniej.
Ja też nie wiem, gdzie co niektórzy widzieli róż, raczej bym powiedział brzoskwiniowy lub łososiowy.
W każdym razie wizualizacja jeszcze trochę się zmieni kolorystycznie, ale w niewielkim stopniu, niektóre fragmenty będą bardziej kontrastowe np. stolarka i klinkier. Jak będzie gotowa to pozwolę znowu ją poddać Waszej ocenie   :Wink2:

----------


## efilo

A może mi ktoś pomoże?

Chciałabym jakoś urozmaicić elewację i nie bardzo mam pomysł   :Roll:

----------


## Annja

Może poprostu wstawić okna?   :Wink2:

----------


## efilo

> Może poprostu wstawić okna?




Bardzo śmieszne.
Okna są. 
Zapodaj coś konstruktywnego

----------


## Gosc_gość

Efilo, a dachówka będzie taka jak na wizualizacji ??

----------


## efilo

Domino łupek.

Wizualizacje robiłam sama stąd niedociągnięcia. Zresztą program na wiele nie pozwalał.   :Roll:  A skąd się wzięła lustrzna brama garażowa to juz zupełnie nie wiem   :Lol:

----------


## pit79

przeleciałem kilka dni temu wątek , cos było  ale  mozę ktoś jeszcze ma elewację  drewniana  , dach grafit ,podmórówka kamień polny , lub inny kamień?

----------


## aka-jonek

*efilo* te okna będą białe ? A może  zrób szare/ popielate, tak jak ktoś z Forum już ma. Wtedy przełamiesz wrażenie chłodu bijące od ścian... Oczywiście wszystko to rzecz gustu.
aka

----------


## Annja

Wprawdzie nadal nie widzę okien u *efilo* ale spróbuję napisać coś konstruktywnego   :Wink2:  
Napewno coś nie tak jest z onami - może wprowadz jakieś podziały na szybach ( biorąc pod uwagę całość to najlepiej poziome ). Ramy napewno nie powinny być białe. Dziwnie też wyglądają te bardzo głębokie wnęki w oknach - czy w rzeczywistości też to będzie tak wyglądało? To chyba co najmniej 20 cm styropian. Te głębokie wnęki jak dla mnie sprawiają wrażenie bunkra   :Confused:  
Napewno brakuje cokołu wokół domu, to sprawia, że elewacja jest jakby niedokończona. Może grafitowy klinkier? Widzałam gdzię taki szaro - niebieskawy szukając cegły do obmurowania naszych kominów ale nie pamiętam już jaki to był producent.Tym samym materiałem obłożyłabym filary przy tarasie.
Barierka na górnym tarasie też wygląda na niedokończoną. Do tego domku pasowałaby moim zdaniem balustrada ze stali nierdzewnej łączona ze szkłem. 
Kolor elewacji złamałabym lekko szarością ( bo chyba jest biały, prawda? )
To wszystko co przychodzi mj do głowy

----------


## NJerzy

W jakim programie robiłaś ten rysunek?

----------


## mayland

*efilo* a mi się podoba tak jak jest. Nie robiłam żadnych wiecej cudów. Okna-jak najmniej podziałów jeśli to mozliwe. Piekny dom!

----------


## Irma

> *efilo* a mi się podoba tak jak jest. Nie robiłam żadnych wiecej cudów. Okna-jak najmniej podziałów jeśli to mozliwe. Piekny dom!


popieram, też uważam, że nic więcej nie potrzeba. Ale widziałam kiedyś białą elewację z nietypowymi, bardzo szeroko rozstawionymi boniami. Wyglądało to tak jakby cały dom był obłożony płytami, fajnie to było...

----------


## mayland

Wogóle jesli plytki to takie imitujace beton, b. duże.

----------


## efilo

Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi.

Okna będą takie jakie są - bez podziałów. Ramy szare vel popielate. Faktycznie będą cofnięte choć w tym przypadku zrobił to program sam bez pytania o ocieplenie. Będzie 18 cm więc trudno żeby nie było wnęki.
Kolor elewacji jeszcze do końca nie wiem. Na pewno jakaś złamana biel ale jeszcze nie wiem w jakim kierunku. Podobał mi się altweiss u Reziego. Złamany szarością raczej nie wchodzi w grę - stawiam dom na Śląsku i szarawy wyglądałby jak brudny stary kiedyś biały.
Cokół będzie ciemnopopielaty ale chyba damy taki tynk natryskowy z kamyczków (sorki ale nie wiem jak to się nazywa)
Barierka będzie taka jak opisała Annja - niestety program ma swoje ograniczenia   :Roll:  

Moje pytanie raczej dotyczyło ewentualnego urozmaicenia wprowadzeniem np. ciemnopopielatego rusynku na elewacji. Rozrysowałam poziomy pas na oknach na piętrze (od tego nad wejściem do tych nad garażem) ale Tomek kręci nosem. 

Faktycznie wystarczy tak jak jest? Nie będzie to za nudne?

P.S. *Annju*, te okna to takie odchłanie wyszły bo specjalnie wstawiłam ciemnopopielate szyby w wizualizacji. Nie chciałam złudnie myśleć że ona takie jaśniutkie będą bo w rzeczywistości okna zawsze są ciemne zwłaszcza jak wewnątrz ciemno, ale chyba przegięłam   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Twój dom, ta bryła jst tak ładna, że nie wymaga ozdobników. Jest śliczna sama w sobie. Wiem co mówię. W końcu mam dość charakterystyczną elewację której za zadanie było nadrobienie tego, czego zabrakło w projekcie  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## efilo

Prawda że charakterystyczna. I ja o czymś takim właśnie mówię. Strasznie mi się podobają Twoje paseczki   :big grin:  Choć w kolor bym się po prostu bała pójść   :oops:  

Moja bryła ładna? Toć to zwykła stodoła. Tyle że złamana w L bo się nie zmieściła na działce   :Wink2:

----------


## Annja

> Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi.
> 
> Okna będą takie jakie są - bez podziałów. Ramy szare vel popielate. Faktycznie będą cofnięte choć w tym przypadku zrobił to program sam bez pytania o ocieplenie. Będzie 18 cm więc trudno żeby nie było wnęki.
> Kolor elewacji jeszcze do końca nie wiem. Na pewno jakaś złamana biel ale jeszcze nie wiem w jakim kierunku. Podobał mi się altweiss u Reziego. Złamany szarością raczej nie wchodzi w grę - stawiam dom na Śląsku i szarawy wyglądałby jak brudny stary kiedyś biały.
> Cokół będzie ciemnopopielaty ale chyba damy taki tynk natryskowy z kamyczków (sorki ale nie wiem jak to się nazywa)
> Barierka będzie taka jak opisała Annja - niestety program ma swoje ograniczenia   
> 
> Moje pytanie raczej dotyczyło ewentualnego urozmaicenia wprowadzeniem np. ciemnopopielatego rusynku na elewacji. Rozrysowałam poziomy pas na oknach na piętrze (od tego nad wejściem do tych nad garażem) ale Tomek kręci nosem. 
> 
> ...


Jeśli dom ma wyglądać tak jak opisałaś powyżej to już nic nie kombinuj bo będzie napewno bardzo ładnie. Urokiem tego domu jest jego prostota i dodawanie jakichś paseczków zepsułoby ten efekt. Na tej wizualizacji brakowało wielu elementów więc dlatego tak pojechałam   :Wink2:   Myślałam, że to planowany efekt końcowy. A tak z innej beczki - co to za projekt? Typowy czy indywidualny?

----------


## efilo

Dziękuję *Annju*
faktycznie wizualizacja trochę niedoróbka ale to pierwsza w moim życiu więc musiałabym jeszcze dużo się nauczyć żeby coś bardziej zbliżonego do rzeczywistości stworzyć   :oops:  

Projekt indywidualny. Poziome okna przywiozłam z Litwy. Do tego dodaliśmy mało stromy dach i brak daszku nad wejściem. I ogólne przesłanie że ma być stodoła. A reszta to już raczej wynik tego co jest w środku czyli naszego _zamówienia_ na funkcje.

----------


## YreQ

kolory:


bonie:


elewacja.... niestety jeszcze nie skończona w 100 % ale może komuś się przyda:




Pozdrawiam

----------


## Izulek

Bardzo ładna elewacja. Jaki masz kolor okien?

----------


## Sloneczko

Chętnie położyłabym na cokole takie kamyczki. Czy ktoś wie, gdzie kupić i jak to się robi?

----------


## anusik

A to nasza elewacja...  :smile:

----------


## Piotr_M

YreQ podoba mi się kolor dachu - szukam brązu - możesz podać co to za producent i rodzaj dachówki?

Pozdrawiam

Piotr_M

----------


## jolanta k

YreQ!Z czego zrobione sa bonia przy oknach.Pozdrawiam

----------


## YreQ

> Bardzo ładna elewacja. Jaki masz kolor okien?


orzech z oknoplastu

----------


## YreQ

> YreQ podoba mi się kolor dachu - szukam brązu - możesz podać co to za producent i rodzaj dachówki?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Piotr_M


Bogen - k. ciemny brąz angoba; ceramiczna Innowo12

----------


## YreQ

> Chętnie położyłabym na cokole takie kamyczki. Czy ktoś wie, gdzie kupić i jak to się robi?


Słoneczko poszukaj żywicy - są różne rodzaje i o różnym uziarnieniu.....tyle, że aż tak dużych "kamyczkowych" ziaren chyba nie mają  :sad:

----------


## YreQ

> YreQ!Z czego zrobione sa bonia przy oknach.Pozdrawiam


kupiłam gotowe, na budowie tylko docinali i robili zakończenia; (poza bonią nad kolumnami, którą zrobili elewacyjni sami ..... bo tak sobie wymyśliłam  :oops:  )
producent wycinał je ze styropianu i dawał siatke i klej......... wszyscy u nas mają styropianowe i od lat jeżdżąc na wioskę nie zauważyłam, aby coś się z tym działo.
A...........i czytałam gdzieś na forum, że łuków nie robią - zatem oto przykład - robią i nie ma z tym najmniejszych problemów, podajesz wymiar i robią w 2 kawałkach. 
Od innego producenta na Dolnym Śląsku też miałam ofertę ze styropianu, ale pociągnięte masą żywiczną.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

> Słoneczko poszukaj żywicy - są różne rodzaje i o różnym uziarnieniu.....tyle, że aż tak dużych "kamyczkowych" ziaren chyba nie mają


Cały "dżinks" w wielkości tych kamyczków. Widać, że ktoś takie okładziny robi. Jak go znaleźć?   :Confused:

----------


## Ania i Heniu

Nasza elewacja. ( Zakończona parę dni temu)

----------


## KiZ

> A to nasza elewacja...  
> 
> (...)


Sorry, ze off topic, ale nie moge sie powstrzymać przed uznaniem dla autorki wątku - ma jeden z bardziej wypasionych nicków na tym forum   :cool:   :oops:

----------


## aga1401

sliczny domek.bardzo fajne kolory elewacji.i stolarka okienna tez super.
Aniu czy moglabys napisac o tych kolorach i o stolarce z jakiej firmy.
pozdrawiam z Dolnego Slaska :smile:

----------


## efilo

> A to nasza elewacja...


elewacja w moim guście. jaki to kolorek? jakiś śmietankowy czy tylko na zdjęciach tak wyszedł


*KiZ* - jak możesz....

----------


## dankaf

> Chętnie położyłabym na cokole takie kamyczki. Czy ktoś wie, gdzie kupić i jak to się robi?


Witaj *słoneczko* poszukaj w tynkach żywicznych firmy STO.Kamyczki są wielkości ziarenek grochu.

----------


## anusik

> Napisał anusik
> 
> A to nasza elewacja...  
> 
> 
> elewacja w moim guście. jaki to kolorek? jakiś śmietankowy czy tylko na zdjęciach tak wyszedł


Tak...kolor śmietankowo -waniliowy  :smile:  Kolor z palety farb elewacyjnychTikkurilii nr 5005

----------


## efilo

> Napisał efilo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anusik
> 
> ...


Dzięki - sprawdzę 

P.S. Moja ulubiona firma. Od lat.

----------


## anusik

[quote="efilo"][quote="anusik"][quote="efilo"]


> A to nasza elewacja...  
> 
> 
> P.S. Moja ulubiona firma. Od lat.


  :big grin:  nasza też... naprawdę... wszystko w domku pomalowane farbamii Tikkurilii , w poprzednim mieszkaniu również...  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witaj *słoneczko* poszukaj w tynkach żywicznych firmy STO.Kamyczki są wielkości ziarenek grochu.


Dzięki  :smile:  Byłam, czytałam, bo zdjęć tynków żywicznych nie pokazują   :Evil:  , ale w międzyczasie znalazłam u *Arcobaleno*: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post18756...tylbet#1875602    schody.

Zobacz jakie  :ohmy: 

 

Takie kamienne bloczki robi firma Styl-Bet, więc zapytam w Krakowie w Bruk-Becie. Może mają takie okładziny (i schody też)? Super są!

----------


## Ania i Heniu

> sliczny domek.bardzo fajne kolory elewacji.i stolarka okienna tez super.
> Aniu czy moglabys napisac o tych kolorach i o stolarce z jakiej firmy.
> pozdrawiam z Dolnego Slaska


aga- okna są plastikowe z okleiną w kolorze orzech ( Aluplast)
A jeśli chodzi o kolory elewacji to wybraliśmy Baumit z palety Home nr. 3075
( o ile nie pokręciłam)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aga1401

:big grin:  DZIEKI

----------


## dankaf

> Zobacz jakie


Super to wygląda!

----------


## efilo

> nasza też... naprawdę... wszystko w domku pomalowane farbamii Tikkurilii , w poprzednim mieszkaniu również...


no to ja idę do Ciebie w takim razie podagać   :big grin:

----------


## galil

Tak wygląda moja elewacja .Tynk Kabe 1140 i 1050.[img][/img]
[img][/img]

----------


## Sloneczko

Widać od nas nowy domek w podobnej elewacji i tak nam się ten kolor podoba, że obserwując czy coś tam dzieje się nowego, mówimy o tym domku "żółteczko"  :wink: 
Bardzo podobny do Twojej "Zosi"  :smile:

----------


## aniahubi

*Galil*, bardzo podoba mi się twoja elewacja. Na jaki kolor masz pomalowaną podbitkę i słupy podtrzymujące zadaszenie?

----------


## ms.

Strzelam, że złoty dąb. Zgadłam?

Podbitkę masz drewnianą? Całość wygląda fajnie. 
Zauważyłam też, że na tarasie zrobiliście cokolik z tego tynku, który jest na cokole budynku. Też zastanawiam się nad podobnym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## andy_n

Poszukuję pilnej porady.
Czy wiecie jak zrobić taką obróbkę pod balkonem jak na dołączonych zdjęciach?
Może znacie jakiś fachowców w Warszawie, którzy podjęliby sie tego typu prac?

----------


## Gamiga

U mnie wykonano odpowiedni szalunek,zbrojenia nad kolumnami i zalano betonem razem ze stropem i balkonem.

----------


## andy_n

No właśnie ja szukam sposobu jak taki efekt osiągnąć kiedy strop dawno już zalany.
Podobno jest jakaś metoda przy wykorzystaniu styropianu. 
Szukam osób, właśnie taki sposób zastosowały.

----------


## galil

To nie złoty dąb tylko mahoń firmy V3V.Podbitka oczywiście drewniana  :big grin:

----------


## acca5

Andy co to za parojekt może wiesz

----------


## andy_n

O ile dobrze pamiętam jest to któryś z projektów Archonu.

----------


## emil_d

A oto moja elewacja:







Słupki, schody i taras zostaną wykończone płytką klinkierową. Podmurówka i podbitka będą miały kolor ciemnobrązowy.

----------


## andy_n

> Poszukuję pilnej porady.
> Czy wiecie jak zrobić taką obróbkę pod balkonem jak na dołączonych zdjęciach?
> Może znacie jakiś fachowców w Warszawie, którzy podjęliby się tego typu prac?


Naprawdę nikt nie jest w stanie mi pomóc?  :cry:

----------


## Gamiga

> 


*acca5* Na moje oko to "dom w tymianku" Archonu.

----------


## Gamiga

> Napisał andy_n
> 
> Poszukuję pilnej porady.
> Czy wiecie jak zrobić taką obróbkę pod balkonem jak na dołączonych zdjęciach?
> Może znacie jakiś fachowców w Warszawie, którzy podjęliby się tego typu prac?
> 
> 
> Naprawdę nikt nie jest w stanie mi pomóc?


Może z elementów seropianowych? Może jakaś firma produkująca bonie, ramki i różne kształtki może coś takiego na zamówienie...

----------


## Arctica

> andy_n napisał:
> 
> Poszukuję pilnej porady.
> Czy wiecie jak zrobić taką obróbkę pod balkonem jak na dołączonych zdjęciach?
> Może znacie jakiś fachowców w Warszawie, którzy podjęliby się tego typu prac?
> 
> Naprawdę nikt nie jest w stanie mi pomóc?


Ja bym zrobiła z wodoodpornej sklejki (łatwo wyciąć łuczek), na to cienki styropian, siatka, klej, podkład, tynk.

A przy okazji tak wygląda nasza elewacja, może trochę kolorowa  :Roll:  , ale tak miało być.

----------


## mbmaxi

Mógł bym prosić o doddanie elewacji małych parterowych domków (mile widziane z wiatą). Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Arctica

Ten u góry i mały i parterowy  :Lol:  , tylko niestety bez wiatki.

----------


## Zopafisa

Mały parterowy z garażem

----------


## semir

to nasza elewacja od północy 


od południa 



od wschodu

----------


## Gosc_gość

*semir*
Co to za dachówka i szczegóły odnośnie podbitki poproszę ??   :big tongue:

----------


## ashca

U mnie położyli już siatkę z klejem. Czy mogę jeszcze dokleić bonie? Czy powinno się to zrobić wcześniej?

----------


## Piotr_M

> *semir*
> Co to za dachówka i szczegóły odnośnie podbitki poproszę ??


Przyłaczam się do prośby

----------


## semir

> *semir*
> Co to za dachówka i szczegóły odnośnie podbitki poproszę ??


dachówka roben średzka falista czarna ceramiczna


podbitka pomalowana 3 razy na kolor złoty dąb , farba kupiona w Castoramie firma  sentilor xylodone.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosc_gość

*semir* dzięki za info   :big grin:

----------


## semir

tu strona zachodnia

----------


## carringtontomas

> A oto moja elewacja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Słupki, schody i taras zostaną wykończone płytką klinkierową. Podmurówka i podbitka będą miały kolor ciemnobrązowy.



Wszytsko ładnie - pieknie, tylko dlaczego folię kubełkową masz założoną odwrotnie?? kubełki powinny być od strony ściany...

----------


## emil_d

> Wszytsko ładnie - pieknie, tylko dlaczego folię kubełkową masz założoną odwrotnie?? kubełki powinny być od strony ściany...


A to ciekawe co piszesz? A jaki jest powód Twojego zdania? Z tego co mi wiadomo folia kubełkowa ma chronić styropian przed uszkodzeniem. W tym przypadku folia powinna mieć jak największy punkt styku ze styropianem, ale może się mylę  :smile:

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał carringtontomas
> 
> 
> Wszytsko ładnie - pieknie, tylko dlaczego folię kubełkową masz założoną odwrotnie?? kubełki powinny być od strony ściany...
> 
> 
> A to ciekawe co piszesz? A jaki jest powód Twojego zdania? Z tego co mi wiadomo folia kubełkowa ma chronić styropian przed uszkodzeniem. W tym przypadku folia powinna mieć jak największy punkt styku ze styropianem, ale może się mylę


zerknij np tutaj: http://www.izolacje.com.pl/index.php...d=41&Itemid=44

----------


## emil_d

> zerknij np tutaj: http://www.izolacje.com.pl/index.php...d=41&Itemid=44


Nie bardzo mnie to przekonuje - z tego co pamiętam, to fakt, że jak styropian oddycha to się utlenia. Muszę poszukać opinii, na podstawie której podjąłem decyzję o instalacji.

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał carringtontomas
> 
> 
> zerknij np tutaj: http://www.izolacje.com.pl/index.php...d=41&Itemid=44
> 
> 
> Nie bardzo mnie to przekonuje - z tego co pamiętam, to fakt, że jak styropian oddycha to się utlenia. Muszę poszukać opinii, na podstawie której podjąłem decyzję o instalacji.


Ja, ocieplając fundamenty zastosowałem styropian 10cm, obłożyłem go siatką i klejem a na to lepik - dopiero później przyszła folia kubełkowa - gdzie tu "oddychanie" styropianu?
Chyba, że ty folię dałeś bezpośrednio na styropian   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## emil_d

> Chyba, że ty folię dałeś bezpośrednio na styropian



Dokładnie tak zrobiłem. Woda na mojej działce średniorocznie znajduje się na poziomie -70 cm, co oznacza, że zimą jest na -30 cm. Ani ja, ani kierbud nie widzieliśmy potrzeby zabezpieczania styropianu przed wodą, jedynie przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi.

----------


## KiZ

> Napisał carringtontomas
> 
> Chyba, że ty folię dałeś bezpośrednio na styropian    
> 
> 
> 
> Dokładnie tak zrobiłem. Woda na mojej działce średniorocznie znajduje się na poziomie -70 cm, co oznacza, że zimą jest na -30 cm. Ani ja, ani kierbud nie widzieliśmy potrzeby zabezpieczania styropianu przed wodą, jedynie przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi.


  :big grin:

----------


## josephine

U mnie też jest folia bezpośrednio na styropianie, ale styro podobno jakiś wodoodporny. Zresztą dom na piaskach stoi - trochę szkoda, bo studnię bym wykopała...

----------


## emil_d

> U mnie też jest folia bezpośrednio na styropianie, ale styro podobno jakiś wodoodporny. Zresztą dom na piaskach stoi - trochę szkoda, bo studnię bym wykopała...


Jak każdy  :smile:

----------


## ryba7070

No to Ja z pewną taką nieśmiałością pochwalę się naszą elewacją, jak mi się uda wkleic zdjęcia  :Confused:  



 Padał deszcz, dlatego taras wyszedł dwukolorowy...

----------


## Justyna&Darek

a to nasza, na pierwszym zdjęciu najlepiej widać rzeczywisty odcień koloru

----------


## hopki

ryba7070...bardzo podoba mi sie Twoja elewacja,czy mozesz powiedziec co to za kolory?i ozdobników tez ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## inches

> ryba7070...bardzo podoba mi sie Twoja elewacja,czy mozesz powiedziec co to za kolory?i ozdobników tez ?
> pozdrawiam


Podpinam sie do pytania. Również jak to dachówka i kolor, oraz odcień okien i podbitki.
To będziemy mieć komplet informacji   :big grin:

----------


## ryba7070

> Napisał hopki
> 
> ryba7070...bardzo podoba mi sie Twoja elewacja,czy mozesz powiedziec co to za kolory?i ozdobników tez ?
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Podpinam sie do pytania. Również jak to dachówka i kolor, oraz odcień okien i podbitki.
> To będziemy mieć komplet informacji


Fajnie, że sie podoba, mi w sumie też, trochę gorzej z wykonaniem bo niestety ekipa nie była najlepsza  :Mad:  
Szybciutko odpowiadam na pytania: 
Tynk polimerowo-mineralny Webera, biały baranek 2, na to farba silikonowa (2x) Webera kolor 140 C, opaski kolor 140 D.
Dachówka ceramiczna Koramic E-32 kolor kasztan angoba szlachetna.
Okna to PCV dąb złocisty( bardzo dobrze udają drewniane) ale mam wrażenie że jest ciut ciemniejszy...Podbitka świerk skandynawski malowany 3 x Lazurą V33 ( chyba jakaś francuska firma ) kupowaną w OBI kolor dąb złocisty.
Pozdrawiam!   :big grin:

----------


## Annja

*ryba7070* - mi też bardzo podoba się Twoja elewacja. Mam identyczną dachówkę  ( prawda, że piękna   :big grin:   :Wink2:   ) i stolarkę również w złotym dębie. Skłaniam się właśnie ku podobnym kolorom na elewacji jak u was. Właśnie się utwierdziałm w przekonaniu, że będzie to dobry wybór   :big grin:  
Możesz mi powiedzieć z jakich względów zdecydowaliście na biały tynk a potem farbę? Jak to wyglądało cenowo? My ciągle zastanawiamy się czy wybrać tynk barwiony, czy takie rozwiązanie jak u ciebie, ale nie ukrywam, że zadecyduje cena   :Confused:

----------


## ryba7070

Dziękuję za miłe słowa! 
 Przy wyborze tynków i farby oczywiście zadecydowała cena,pocieszyłam się czytając opinie użytkowników Forum, że takie rozwiązanie to dobry pomysł ( oczywiście teraz mało co pamiętam  :Confused:  bo jestem na etpie wykańczania łazienek... ) Wybraliśmy jednak droższą farbę silikonową, podobno bardziej odporna na zabrudzenia....
Pozdrawiam!  :smile:

----------


## Annja

Czyli biały tynk a na to farba wyszło taniej? Bo chyba nie bardzo zrozumiałam   :oops:

----------


## ryba7070

Tak, w przypadku tynków silikonowych czy silikatowych barwionych w masie bo takie początkowo braliśmy pod uwagę tylko ceny nas wystraszyły  :ohmy:  Pamiętam,ze nasze koncepcje zmieniały się godzina na godzinę aż w końcu stanęło na samej farbie silikonowej a pod nią normalny tynk mineralny( czyli tańszy ). Tak naprawdę nie jestem przekonana w 100% do naszej decyzji bo już mam kilka małych białych odprysków ale zostało mi jeszcze trochę farby  :smile:

----------


## moniaczek

Nasz domek jeszcze jest niewykonczony...niby tylko szczegoly, ale to wlasnie one dodaja uroku calosci domu :smile:  
A tymczasem wyglada to tak:

 :big grin:

----------


## XII



----------


## XII



----------


## Magaa

Justyna i Darek, podoba mi się wasza elewacja, taka sloneczna :smile: , napiszcie proszę jakie to koloty - ścian i dachówki!

pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## alladyn71

> No to Ja z pewną taką nieśmiałością pochwalę się naszą elewacją, jak mi się uda wkleic zdjęcia  
> 
> 
> 
>  Padał deszcz, dlatego taras wyszedł dwukolorowy...


Bardzo ladnie  :big tongue:  ...mozna zapytac co to za kolor i z jakiej firmy?   :oops:

----------


## Annja

> Bardzo ladnie  ...mozna zapytac co to za kolor i z jakiej firmy?


Pytanie wprawdzie nie do mnie ale *ryba7070* udzielił już parę postów wyżej wszystkich informacji dot. tej pięknej elewacji

----------


## alladyn71

> Napisał alladyn71
> 
> 
> Bardzo ladnie  ...mozna zapytac co to za kolor i z jakiej firmy?  
> 
> 
> Pytanie wprawdzie nie do mnie ale *ryba7070* udzielił już parę postów wyżej wszystkich informacji dot. tej pięknej elewacji



Faktycznie   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## ryba7070

Ale przyjemnie się czyta, że się podoba...  :big grin:

----------


## Annja

A czy kolega ryba nie będzie miał nic przeciwko temu żebyśmy bezczelnie zerżnęli zestaw kolorystyczny?   :Wink2:  
Mężowi też się bardzo spodobało tyle, że chce jednak tynk barwiony w masie.

----------


## ryba7070

Koleżanka Ryba to nawet dumna będzie, że jej kolorki staną się inspiracją!  :big grin:

----------


## edit-blondi

a możecie mi powiedzieć czym sie sugerować dobierając kolor parapetów zewnetrznych?
Mama dach roben miedzianą, rynny galleco braz okna złoty dąb. No i mam dylemat czy parapety koloru miedzianego pod dachówkę czy brąz pod rynny  :cry:

----------


## Arctica

> a możecie mi powiedzieć czym sie sugerować dobierając kolor parapetów zewnetrznych?
> Mama dach roben miedzianą, rynny galleco braz okna złoty dąb. No i mam dylemat czy parapety koloru miedzianego pod dachówkę czy brąz pod rynny


Ja bym zrobiła (i zrobiłam) pod kolor dachu.   :Lol:   Przecież nie to ładne co ładne..... TOBIE ma się podobać a nie sąsiadom  :Wink2:  , i chyba do okien powinny pasować  :Confused:  
Pozdr

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Napisał edit-blondi
> 
> a możecie mi powiedzieć czym sie sugerować dobierając kolor parapetów zewnetrznych?
> Mama dach roben miedzianą, rynny galleco braz okna złoty dąb. No i mam dylemat czy parapety koloru miedzianego pod dachówkę czy brąz pod rynny 
> 
> 
> Ja bym zrobiła (i zrobiłam) pod kolor dachu.    Przecież nie to ładne co ładne..... TOBIE ma się podobać a nie sąsiadom  , i chyba do okien powinny pasować  
> Pozdr


My parapety dopasowujemy do okien, wtedy parapety i okna będą stanowiły spójną kolorystycznie całość - tak też sugerował mój architekt. 
Pod kolor dachu w moim przypadku nie bardzo, bo elewacja będzie jasna a dach czarny i czarne parapety były by tam zupełnie nie na miejscu.
W moim przypadku kolor okien to ciemny orzech i pod ten kolor parapety będą dobrane.

----------


## semir

> a możecie mi powiedzieć czym sie sugerować dobierając kolor parapetów zewnetrznych?
> Mama dach roben miedzianą, rynny galleco braz okna złoty dąb. No i mam dylemat czy parapety koloru miedzianego pod dachówkę czy brąz pod rynny


my tez okna złoty dąb ,dachówka czarna rolety złoty dąb
wiec parapety granitowe jasne i pasuja do elewacji i do okien

----------


## aniutaJ

Ja co prawda nie mam jeszcze zbudowanego domu ale wlasnie mam zdcydowac sie na wyglad elewacji w planowanym domu  :wink:  Konkretnie chodzi o wybor zadaszenia nad wejsciami (sa 2 wejscia do domu) i nad tarasem. Zadaszenie moze byc albo 4-spadowe jak caly dach albo 2-spadowe. Ja optuje za wersja 4 spadowa a maz za 2 spadowa, twierdzac ze jest ladniejsza, prostsza i nie tak oklepana  :wink:  
A wedlug was ktora elewacja jest ladniejsza?

To widok od przodu budynku: 

[/img]

A to elewacja boczna z lewej strony:

[img][/img]

Z gory dziekuje za wasze opinie. Aha, daszki 4 spadowe sama rysowalam, wiec moga byc male niedociagniecia.
Ania

----------


## tosinek

> 


macie piękne bonie, gotowe czy, wycinane???? A jeśli gotowe to proszę powiedz gdzie i za ile?

----------


## XII

Wycinane ze steropianu 3cm.

----------


## ms.

*XII*, w projekcie był zaplanowany komin w tym miejscu? 
Bardzo trudne miejsce - wchodzi chyba w kosz dachu, przecina krawędź i poniżej kalenicy.

----------


## XII

Projekt był rysowany indywidualnie i zgodnie z moimi oczekiwaniami komin niestety przecinał jednocześnie krokwie narożną i koszową   :Confused:  
 Razem z wykonawcami udało się to trochę zmienić by nie tracąc ogólnej koncepcji ominąć chociaż k.koszową.

----------


## ms.

Dobrze, że pokombinowaliście. W przeciwnym razie za kominem woda z opadów nie miałaby możliwości odpływu a zimą zalegałby śnieg.

Nawet najbardziej szczelna obróbka komina nie dałaby rady.

----------


## XII

Dachowiec w czasie uzgadniania zwrócił nam na to uwagę, dzięki czemu z podpowiedzią murarza skorygowaliśmy położenie komina na etapie fundamentów.
 :Wink2:

----------


## kaczorek.

hmm...

----------


## andy_n

*kaczorek.*
Super elewacja   :cool:   :big tongue:  
Możesz podzielić się informacją jaki to dokładnie tynk (rodzaj, firma, kolory podstawowy i opaski wokół okien)?

----------


## Piotr_M

> *kaczorek.*
> Super elewacja    
> Możesz podzielić się informacją jaki to dokładnie tynk (rodzaj, firma, kolory podstawowy i opaski wokół okien)?



Dołaczam się
i proszę o info co to za dachówki.

Wygłąd super.

Piotr_M

----------


## Robas007



----------


## pablitoo

Witam - poniżej fotki elewacji naszego domu ...

----------


## inches

> hmm...


Cudo!!!
Ja wielka przeciwniczka ciemnych dachów teraz się nimi zachwycam.
Proszę o info, jaka dachówka, jaka stolaraka, jakie tynki.

----------


## inches

> Witam - poniżej fotki elewacji naszego domu ...


No nie następne cudo!!!!
Też proszę o info odnośnie kolorystyki.
Zastanawiam się nad zakupem Robena czarno- brązowego i kto wie.....
Super jest rupp czarny kryształ, ale cena mnie powaliła.

----------


## pablitoo

*inches* -> dachówka to ceramiczny Roben - średzka falista w kolorze brązowym .
Tynk to silikonowy KABE , kolory F1050 i F1080 .

 :big grin:

----------


## efilo

*robas*
co to za kolor elewacji?

----------


## Robas007

kawa z dużą ilością mleka

----------


## efilo

na zdjęciu wygląda jak szary a nie brązowy   :Roll:  

przynajmniej u mnie na kompie

bardzo fajny pomysł

----------


## mayland

U mnie też widać szary  :Roll:

----------


## Merka_23

[img][/img]
u mnie tradycyjnie - biało czarno

----------


## Merka_23

[img][/img]

teraz większe wyszło

----------


## ms.

*Merka*, i bardzo ładnie wyszło!!

----------


## kaczorek.

> Cudo!!!
> Ja wielka przeciwniczka ciemnych dachów teraz się nimi zachwycam.
> Proszę o info, jaka dachówka, jaka stolaraka, jakie tynki.


  :oops:  


dachówka... to blacha  :Wink2:  perła z blachdomu 
stolarka - kolor złoty dąb okna. drzwi. brama. parapety również 
tynki firmy Este koor niestety nr. nie jestem w stanie podać  
kominy burgund robena

----------


## anjamen

Merka piekna elewacja jaki to tynk?

----------


## escape

U nas miało być  inaczej i .........jest   :big grin:  
 mamy brazowy dach ,brazowe pogrubione wstawki ,reszta miała byc wanilia ale jakoś niewyszła  :Confused:  ogólnie kolor blizej nieokreslony ,okna orzech rolety orzech ,podbitka bedzie juz mam nadzieje niebawem- wenge(kolorem bardziej w ciemny orzech niz wenge z nazwy) rynny brąz..dół bedzie obłozony płytka klinkierowa w kolorze takim jak kominy..murki przy wejsciu bedą obłozone równiez płytka koloru komina...
Mysle ze całkowicie wykonczona wersja bedzie duzo ładniejsza i bedzie tworzyła jakąś tam całość ale z tym trzeba troche poczekac.......oczywiście skończona wersje rownież wrzuce

----------


## reng

a myśmy chcieli mieć coś żywego, w odróżnieniu od smutnych beży.  :big grin:  nasz "dom pod jeleniem"  :smile:

----------


## ellaj

Merka, pieknie wyglada ten Twoj dom. Widzialam go na etapie tynkowania. Teraz jest juz gotowy. 
Napisz mi prosze czy drzwi zewnetrzne masz czarne. Juz pytalam, ale nie pamietam.
No, i czekam na ogrodzenie.
Wszystko odgapie :smile: 
Pieknie. Po prostu pieknie.
W moim guscie.

----------


## ms.

*Merka*, jeszcze raz popatrzyłam na zdjęcie. Tym razem zaintrygowały mnie kominy - taka wysokość była w projekcie czy trochę je podnieśliście?

----------


## Paulka

> hmm...


Podpowiedzcie mi cos - przy takim zestawie kolorystycznym - parapety pod kolor okien czy dachu?

----------


## zetka

> Podpowiedzcie mi cos - przy takim zestawie kolorystycznym - parapety pod kolor okien czy dachu?


Zdecydowanie pod kolor okien  :smile:

----------


## Merka_23

1. wysokosc kominów jak w projekcie
2. drzwi zew. czarne
3. tynk silikatowy Terranowa (chyba tak sie pisze) prawie biały

----------


## ewuniamiii

:Roll:

----------


## zalotnica

> Witam - poniżej fotki elewacji naszego domu ...



Jak dla mnie rewelacja  :Smile:

----------


## Piotr_M

> Witam - poniżej fotki elewacji naszego domu ...


Pablitoo jaki jest kolor rynien? Mnie b.podobają się ciemne dachy (czarny, antracyt) i chyba w końcu taki wybiorę.
Przy okazji  jak dobierać kolor rynny - do koloru dachówki czy np. okien, drzwi garażowych.

Piotr_M

----------


## basia_z_lasu

*Pablitoo*- jakiego koloru masz okna?

----------


## pablitoo

> Pablitoo jaki jest kolor rynien? Mnie b.podobają się ciemne dachy (czarny, antracyt) i chyba w końcu taki wybiorę.
> Przy okazji  jak dobierać kolor rynny - do koloru dachówki czy np. okien, drzwi garażowych.
> 
> Piotr_M





> Pablitoo- jakiego koloru masz okna?


U mnie dachówka to brązowy ceramiczny  Roben , rynny to brązowy Wavin - kolor rynien jest praktycznie identyczny z kolorem dachówki .
Okna to również ciemny brąz / stolarka zewnętrzna drewniana Hohensee / dokładnej nazwy koloru niestety nie pamiętam   :Confused:  
Ja dobierałem kolor wszystkich elementów elewacji / rynny , kolor stolarki zewnętrznej i kolor bramy garażowej / do koloru dachówki .
Czyli u nas wszystko to ciemny brąz .

----------


## kasjopeja

kochani a ja poszukuję zdjęć domku z brązową dachówką i z brązowymi oknami, może koś ma takowy?
 chodzi mi o kolor jasny brąz  :smile:

----------


## Karoliak

Pablitoo - ja tez bede miala dach brazowy robena (choc nadal sie lamie czy dobrze zrobilam rezygnujac z jesiennego liscia). niestety jeszcze nie jest polozony, a juz mysle o elewacji no i oknach. Wielka prosba - czy nie masz zdjec swojego slicznego domku w sloneczku? pewnie wtedy te kolory troszke sie zmieniaja, co?

----------


## pablitoo

Zobacz  *tutaj* - ale chyba fotek domu w pełnym słońcu nie posiadam ... - ale nie przejmuj się - najbardziej wierna reprodukcja kolorów następuje właśnie przy rozproszonym świetle a nie w pełnym słońcu .

 :big grin:

----------


## Karoliak

Dziękuję. No tak, wiem że słońce potrafi omamić -to właśnie w słońcu zraziłam się do jesiennego liścia a tak mi się brązowa dachówka spodobała - że niby taka czekoladka :wink:  I dlatego chcę się pocieszyć i zobaczyć tą czekoladkę na dachu. Ale bez słońca na zdjęciach prawie nie widać że to brąz...mam nadzieję że na żywo jednak jest cieplejsza. Dowiem się za dwa tygodnie, może wtedy doczekam się własnego dachu...i obym się w nim zakochała!

----------


## wera_padi

witam kaczorek Piotrek z tej strony . bardzo mi się podoba twój komin z jakiej on jest cegły klinkierowej

----------


## zizi1978

Co prawda to nie moja elewacja, niemniej jestem nią zauroczona.A jak Wam się podoba?

----------


## carringtontomas

> Dowiem się za dwa tygodnie, może wtedy doczekam się własnego dachu...i obym się w nim zakochała!


...za pół roku i tak Ci się opatrzy i nie będziesz na niego zwracała większej uwagi niestety.

----------


## acca5

Zizi mam mieszane uczucia , pokaz ten dom z innej perspektywy.

----------


## zizi1978

> Zizi mam mieszane uczucia , pokaz ten dom z innej perspektywy.


Niestety nie mam innego zdjecia.Trudno to nazwać domem, prawdopodobnie bedzie to pensjonat. Zdjecie zostało zrobione przejazdem, w czasie wakacyjnej podróży.Mnie osobiscie urzekło zestawinie kolorystyczne tego budynku  :oops:

----------


## JoShi

Mi się nie podoba. Dziwne jakieś to ustawienie okien. Przeszklenie dodane jakby na siłę (założę się, że nie tak było w projekcie). Zewnętrzne okna za bardzo na zewnątrz a te trapezowe wciśnięte pod okap. No i bonie pod rynnami to nie jest coś co wzbudza mój zachwyt.

----------


## P1E2P3E4

XII, czy możesz proszę podać kolory elewacji? domek rewelacyjny

----------


## lbryndal

witam
mają teraz promocje na tynki silikonowe CAPAROL i zastanawiam się nad tą firmą
gość mówił ze tańsze od KABE i że bardzo dobre, tylko mało znana firma

ma ktoś robiony tynk z tej firmy ? co możecie powiedzieć o nich ?

a jeszcze jedna sprawa:
czy warto inwestować w tynk silikonowy

----------


## reng

my malowaliśmy cały dom (wnętrza) caparolem, farby b. dobrej jakości i cenowo tańsze od innych latexów. w tej samej hurtowni w której kupiliśmy farby, wszystkie okoliczne wsie zaopatrują się także w tynki, ludzie są zadowoleni.

----------


## hela32

> a myśmy chcieli mieć coś żywego, w odróżnieniu od smutnych beży.  nasz "dom pod jeleniem"



Ja kończę budowę W 21-12a i też jak Ty mama taki wysoki podjazd do garażu. Może masz już pomysł na wykonanie.

----------


## tommasti

zobaczcie przykłąd
link ponizej
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...e&SearchForm=1

----------


## JoShi

Robią mi właśnie elewację i jak skończą to z pewnością wstawię zdjęcia. Mam jednak pewne dylematy dotyczące detali tej elewacji. W moim dzienniku pokazałam trzy warianty pewnego fragmentu elewacji i strasznie zależy mi na tym, żeby usłyszeć Wasze opinie na ich temat.

----------


## BungoI

Elewacja ogrodowa naszego Skrzata:

----------


## budujacamama

nasza elewacja, chyba troche za bardzo jaskrawa....

----------


## Annja

*budujacamama* - koloru elewacji wcale nie uważam za jaskrawy, wygląda zupełnie OK. Jedyne co mi się nie podoba to ta ciemna podbitka, wygląda bardzo ciężko przy tym dużym czarnym dachu. Uważam, że o wiele ładniej byłoby z białą podbitką. Ale poza tym bardzo sympatyczny domek
PS. zmniejsz trochę to zdjęcie bo rozwala stronę

----------


## ellaj

A w zyciu biala podbitka!
Dopiero wtedy tylko ja byloby widac. Skupialaby na sobie oko.
Tak jest super!!
Podbitka powinna pasowac do koloru dachu, a nie silnie z nia kontrastowac.
Ja mam czarna.
Baaardzo ladny domek. Super.

----------


## JoShi

> Podbitka powinna pasowac do koloru dachu, a nie silnie z nia kontrastowac.


Myślę, że na to nie ma reguły. Widziałam podbitki zarówno harmonizujące jak i kontrastujące i nie dostrzegłam reguły, żeby jedna sytuacja była lepsza a druga nie do przyjęcia. Różnie bywa.

W tym wypadku biała podbitka pasowałaby jak pięść do nosa, to fakt, ale nie oznacza, że biała podbitka nigdy nie pasuje do ciemniejszego dachu bo widziałam grafitowe dachy z białą podbitką i pięknie to było zgrane z resztą elewacji i ta biała podbitka wcale nie raziła. Uważam, że nie ma co generalizować.

Kilka przykładów z tego wątku:

----------


## Jola_K

> Napisał ellaj
> 
> Podbitka powinna pasowac do koloru dachu, a nie silnie z nia kontrastowac.
> 
> 
> Myślę, że na to nie ma reguły. Widziałam podbitki zarówno harmonizujące jak i kontrastujące i nie dostrzegłam reguły, żeby jedna sytuacja była lepsza a druga nie do przyjęcia. Różnie bywa.


mam podobne zdanie
dobor koloru nadbitki/podbitki dopasowujemy do ogolnej kolorystyki elewacji czy architektury budynku

w moim domu nadbitka bedzie w kolorze okien

----------


## ellaj

Macie racje. Zbyt uogolnilam.
Mialam na mysli, ze w danym przypadku lepiej, zeby pasowala do dachu, niz do tych kilku delikatnych bialych elementow, jakimi sa okna.
Te powyzsze domy maja jasna elewacje, jeden biale drzwi i okna dltaego ta biala podbitka tak ladnie wspolgra.
Zobaczcie domek merki23. Ona ma czarne drzwi i czarna podbitke przy tez jasnej elewacji. I wyglada extra.

----------


## Nefer

Mam już kolorek to się też mogę pochwalić  :smile: 

w cieniu : 



i w słońcu :

----------


## reng

> nasza elewacja, chyba troche za bardzo jaskrawa....


no coś ty :big grin:  jaskrawa to wyszła nam  :smile:  ps. nie wybierajcie koloru elewacji z paseczków  :wink:

----------


## Waleriana

Nefer a jaki to kolor, ja poszukuję jakiegoś jasnego, nie białego i nie żółtego, a Twój wydaje się być odpowiedni. Dzięki

----------


## smoook

> 


PIEKNA ELEWACJA !!!!

jaki to jest kamień? wapień?

możesz pokazać więcej fotek?

----------


## ms.

A tak wygląda moja elewacja. Staraliśmy się zamknąć ją w trzech kolorach: grafit, złoty dąb i złamana biel tynku Etna01 Ceresitu.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIEKNA ELEWACJA !!!!
> 
> jaki to jest kamień? wapień?
> 
> możesz pokazać więcej fotek?


Zgadzam się z Tobą w pełnej rozciągłości. Eh..., żeby ona moja była ta elewacja...  :wink:

----------


## AskaK

Co za boski wątek!!!!!  :big grin:  
Chciałam zarazić swoim zachwytem mężusia, ale te chopy...szkoda gadać, daltony jedne!  :Lol:  "Wszystkie żółte z czerwonym daszkiem są dobre!" i tyle powiedział.  :Lol:  
Hmm, ciekawe ile lat dłużej musiałabym pracować na kredyt, aby zrobić sobie takie kamyczki?Śliiiczne! Dzięki wam za wątek, inspirujący!

----------


## Karoliak

Pablitoo, czy nie miales/nie masz zadnych problemow ze swoja dachowka? Pytam, bo u nas dzis zaczeli ją dekarze kłaść i mówią że się łatwo rysuje. To co będzie jak spadnie pierwszy grad?? Czy wszystkie ciemne dachówki tak mają? Ogarnął mnie strach...

----------


## smoook

> Napisał smoook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> ...


Yhm... a może pamiętasz skąd masz tą fotkę?
bo po prostu się zakochałam ....  :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

To dziwne, ale nie mam tej fotki w swoich zbiorach. Pamiętasz, gdzie ją wklejałam? Jeśli to w ogóle ja  :wink:  Bo ma adres z fotosika, a ja z niego nigdy nie korzystałam.

Jaki miała adres w oryginale?

----------


## carre

To i ja pokarze którędy czasem spaceruje i wzdycham



 niestety sporo zasłania płot.

----------


## zaba_gonia

a to moja "meksykańska"   :Wink2:  elewacja

wiem ze większość lubi spokojne elewacje, ale ja jestem zachwycona   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## JoShi

> To i ja pokarze którędy czasem spaceruje i wzdycham
> 
> 
> 
>  niestety sporo zasłania płot.


Prawdę mówiąc nie rozumiem do czego wzdychasz. Owszem dom imponujący jeśli chodzi o wielkość, ale nic poza tym. Mnie na kolana nie powala.

----------


## reng

mnie się bardzo podoba ten styl meksykański  :smile:  w końcu coś innego od szarości

----------


## carre

> Prawdę mówiąc nie rozumiem do czego wzdychasz. Owszem dom imponujący jeśli chodzi o wielkość, ale nic poza tym. Mnie na kolana nie powala.


Po pierwsze ten dom mi sie podoba, po drugie jego lokalizacja- w dużym mieście a na dodatek 500m do lasu.

----------


## LeoAureus

*zaba_gonia*, bardzo ładna ta Twoja meksykańska elewacja!

----------


## JoShi

> Po pierwsze ten dom mi sie podoba, po drugie jego lokalizacja- w dużym mieście a na dodatek 500m do lasu.


Ale my tu o elewacjach a nie o lesie. A ta jest szara jak bunkier.

----------


## Sloneczko

> To i ja pokarze którędy czasem spaceruje i wzdycham


Taki widok może _pokarać_, masz rację  :wink: 
Wygląda jak plebania kościelnego VIPa.

----------


## zizi1978

Po pierwsze ten dom mi sie podoba, po drugie jego lokalizacja- w dużym mieście a na dodatek 500m do lasu.[/quote]

Mnie też sie podoba  :big grin:

----------


## efilo

*carre*

mi tez się podoba.

jak będziesz na następnym spacerze to bądź tak dobry i zrób zdjęcie płotu (tego co to widoki zasłania   :Wink2: )


P.S. Jakbyś napisał że to Twój to by sobie nie pozwolili na bycie takimi hojrakami   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## superiwona

nawiązując do meksykańskiego klimatu- moja hiszpańska orchidea

[/url]

pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## carre

efilo :jak będziesz na następnym spacerze to bądź tak dobry i zrób zdjęcie płotu (tego co to widoki zasłania   :Wink2: )

Jasne nie ma sprawy.
Pozdrawiam    :big grin:

----------


## efilo

> efilo :jak będziesz na następnym spacerze to bądź tak dobry i zrób zdjęcie płotu (tego co to widoki zasłania  )
> 
> Jasne nie ma sprawy.
> Pozdrawiam


super

cmok

----------


## alladyn71

> a to moja "meksykańska"   elewacja
> 
> wiem ze większość lubi spokojne elewacje, ale ja jestem zachwycona


Bardzo ladnie to wszystko do siebie pasuje...lubie konsekwencje stylistyczna...zwlaszcza ten kaktus mnie zachwycil   :big tongue:  

Nie wiem czy taki  byl zamysl, ale mi przychodzi na mysl Meksyk jak patrze na wasz domek   :big grin:  
Ja staram sie wycisnac z mojego archtekta cos pod Hiszpanie, ale ten uparcie podrzuca mi pomysly typowo Polskie   :Wink2:  

Jeszcze raz....swietna elewacja  :smile:

----------


## alladyn71

> nawiązując do meksykańskiego klimatu- moja hiszpańska orchidea
> 
> [/url]
> 
> pozdrawiam


hej   :big tongue:  

Podrzuc troche wiecej zdjec, bo my takze uparlismy sie na hiszpanski styl i jestem ciekawa jak Wam poszlo   :big tongue:  

Strasznie podobaja mi sie elewacje stylizowane   :oops:

----------


## efilo

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> *a to moja "meksykańska"   elewacja*
> 
> wiem ze większość lubi spokojne elewacje, ale ja jestem zachwycona    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No raczej tak skoro napisała że meksykańska elewacja   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## alladyn71

DOBRE   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  

Niedoczytalam   :oops:    zobaczylam zdjecia i odrazu skomentowalam   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ups   :cool:

----------


## pam

> Napisał superiwona
> 
> nawiązując do meksykańskiego klimatu- moja hiszpańska orchidea
> 
> [/url]
> 
> pozdrawiam  
> 
> 
> ...


O kurka - całkiem identyczny zestaw kolorystyczny nam wyszedł. Nawet te dziury na halogeny w podbitce. Tylko projekt inny. Ciekawe jaki macie tynk.

----------


## efilo

> DOBRE      
> 
> Niedoczytalam     zobaczylam zdjecia i odrazu skomentowalam    
> 
> Ups


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał alladyn71
> 
> DOBRE      
> 
> Niedoczytalam     zobaczylam zdjecia i odrazu skomentowalam    
> 
> Ups


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Lol: 


no i cieszę się ze moja elewcja Ci sie podoba   :big grin:

----------


## bartolinka

a to nasza, cały czas w trakcie tworzenia:

----------


## alfa003

Merka, jaki to kolor klinkieru na ogrodzeniu?

----------


## Merka_23

o matko ... chyba muhr kolor czarny .... nie pamiętam do końca, bo tam gdzie brałam klinkier na kominy (a to było dawno)  powiedziałam dajcie taki sam na ogrodzenie... i dali  :wink:

----------


## alfa003

Dzieki za odpowiedz, pytalam z ciekawosci, dlatego, ze ja bede miala grafitowego Stratusa, myslalam, ze moze to ten sam  :Wink2:   Balam sie, bo  wszedzie widze tylko te ceglaste  :Roll:  ale ten bardzo ladnie sie prezentuje, wiec moj tez bedzie  :big grin:

----------


## Paulka

Moja

----------


## moniaczek

> Moja




Bardzo ladny domek. Fajne kolorki :smile:

----------


## moniaczek

Nasz domek jeszcze jest niewykonczony...niby tylko szczegoly, ale to wlasnie one dodaja uroku calosci domu :smile:  
A tymczasem wyglada to tak:

 :big grin:

----------


## kasjopeja

*moniaczek* nie widać fotki :sad:

----------


## elutek

*Paulka*, muszę powiedzieć, że masz bardzo kulturalnie zrobioną skrzynkę z gazem - 
nie dość, że zlicowana ze ścianą, to i kolor odpowiedni /malowałaś?   :Roll:    - ja widziałam
 tylko żółte - sama mam też żółtą/

----------


## elutek

> *moniaczek* nie widać fotki


no nie widać   :sad:

----------


## efilo

> *moniaczek* nie widać fotki


ja też tak mam   :sad:

----------


## efilo

> *Paulka*, muszę powiedzieć, że masz bardzo kulturalnie zrobioną skrzynkę z gazem - 
> nie dość, że zlicowana ze ścianą, to i kolor odpowiedni /malowałaś?     - ja widziałam
>  tylko żółte - sama mam też żółtą/


u nas musi byc w ogrodzeniu   :Mad:

----------


## superiwona

> alladyn71 napisał: 
> superiwona napisał: 
> nawiązując do meksykańskiego klimatu- moja hiszpańska orchidea 
> 
> [/url] 
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> 
> 
> ...


kolejne zdjecia wkleje jak domek bedzie juz ukonczony z zewnątrz- za tydzień bedą schody robione i do końca miesiaca taras- teraz nie przypomina tego domku o którym marze

co do tynku- to tynk silikatowy- baranek kolor 3133 firmy baumit z wrocławia

pozdrawiam

----------


## moniaczek

no chyba sie zalamie...juz tyle razy edytowalam swoje zdjecie...dziwna sprawaze ja widze zdjecie...nie wiem co jest nie tak  :sad: ((

----------


## mikolayi

> no chyba sie zalamie...juz tyle razy edytowalam swoje zdjecie...dziwna sprawaze ja widze zdjecie...nie wiem co jest nie tak ((


zadam może głupie pytanie, ale wklejasz obrazek ze swojego komputerka czy z jakiegoś serwerka hostujacego fotki typu fotosik czy inny empik ?  :smile:

----------


## moniaczek

wklejam z Picasa na gmail'u i mam ustawiony album publiczny...

----------


## mikolayi

> wklejam z Picasa na gmail'u i mam ustawiony album publiczny...


hmm picassy nie znam więc niestety nie pomogę  :sad:

----------


## moniaczek

moze teraz bedzie widac  fotke...

----------


## moniaczek

> Napisał moniaczek
> 
> wklejam z Picasa na gmail'u i mam ustawiony album publiczny...
> 
> 
> hmm picassy nie znam więc niestety nie pomogę



mimo wszystko dzieki za zainteresowanie :smile: )) bede jeszcze probowac...

----------


## monikaa13

Nie widać, a szkoda bo pewnie ciekawie wygląda. 
Wstawiaj dalej  :smile:

----------


## moniaczek

juz mi brak pomyslow     :Confused:  ...ale jeszcze cosik podzialam

----------


## celtorek

> moze teraz bedzie widac  fotke...


fajny ten wasz bilbo   :smile:  
i ładnie płot pasuje

----------


## moniaczek

> Napisał moniaczek
> 
> moze teraz bedzie widac  fotke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dzieki bardzo  :smile: ) Jeszcze sporo roboty przed nami ale juz sie jakos prezentuje :smile: )))

ps
No to wyglada na to ze w koncu wkleilam zdjecie poprawnie uff

----------


## Paulka

> *Paulka*, muszę powiedzieć, że masz bardzo kulturalnie zrobioną skrzynkę z gazem - 
> nie dość, że zlicowana ze ścianą, to i kolor odpowiedni /malowałaś?     - ja widziałam
>  tylko żółte - sama mam też żółtą/


Nie malowałam skrzynki  :big grin:  
Taką kupiłam. a właściwie dostałam od Pana, który robił nam gaz. Zapytał jaką będziemy miec elewacje i na drugi dzień przytaaszczył skrzynkę. Nie wiedziałam , że powinnam sie cieszyc  :Wink2:  
Chciałam miec w ogrodzeniu, ale jeszce takowego nie posiadam, wiec problem sam sie rozwiązał.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

Moja elewacja    :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

Szkoda, że nie widziałam jej wcześniej   :oops:   Mieliśmy ochotę na beżyk, ale trochę baliśmy się że będzie smutny i zrobiliśmy elewację kremową:



A jednak ten beż jest świetny  :smile:

----------


## sportek

czadowo!

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> Szkoda, że nie widziałam jej wcześniej    Mieliśmy ochotę na beżyk...
> A jednak ten beż jest świetny


Hm *Słoneczko* piszesz o mojej elewacji?  Jeżeli tak to ... niestety to nie jest beż. Ja w ogóle chciałam kolor "kawa rozpuszczalna z dużą ilością mleczka". Niestety nie było takich które by mi się podobały. 
Jak panowie robili to ten kolor skojarzył mi się z bardzo jasnym łososiowym i co najdziwniejsze gdzie nie staniesz, ten kolor wygląda inaczej. A na ekranie komputera też chyba inaczej.

Jeżeli chodzi o Twoją elewację wygląda super do tych okien i dachu  :big tongue:   :big grin:  . Naprawdę.


A tak w ogóle to każdy inaczej nazywa ten nasz kolor na domu (słyszałam już: brzoskwiniowy, pomarańczowy  :ohmy:  ).

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> a to moja "meksykańska"   elewacja
> 
> wiem ze większość lubi spokojne elewacje, ale ja jestem zachwycona



*zaba* ja faktycznie lubię spokojne kolory, ale Twoja elewacja wyjątkowo mi się podoba. Tym bardziej że wszystko do siebie pasuje i jest zgrane. Tak jak powinno byc.

----------


## ms.

*Aga*, na jednym ze zdjęć widzę coś na kształt opaski przy ścianie budynku. Jak się sprawdza?

U mnie jest jeszcze piach i przy większym deszczu mam pełno piachu na cokole.

----------


## Tyson

> 


Bardzo ladna kolorystyka - czy ktos wie jakiej firmy jest ta dachowka??

----------


## Miraśka

*Aga-żona Facia*  :Lol:  -bardzo ładna elewacja i faktycznie z kazdej strony inny odcień-mi najbardziej by odpowiadał ten z ostatniego zdjecia  :Lol:  tylko boje sie ,ze  jak zrobimy -a mamy okna i dach w brazie to wyjdzie jedna wielka mieszanka czekoladowa-acha cokoły chcemy ciemny brąz z mozaiki-a ty z czego masz cokół?

----------


## Sloneczko

> Hm *Słoneczko* piszesz o mojej elewacji?  Jeżeli tak to ... niestety to nie jest beż. Ja w ogóle chciałam kolor "kawa rozpuszczalna z dużą ilością mleczka".


Może źle go nazwałam   :oops:   U mnie wygląda jak kawa z mleczkiem i bardzo mi się podoba  :smile: 
A u nas i tak w jak najbliższym czasie odeskujemy całą ścianę tarasową  :smile:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał moniaczek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bardzo ladna kolorystyka - czy ktos wie jakiej firmy jest ta dachowka??


*Paulka* wie,  na pewno   :smile:

----------


## jesien2004

> Moja elewacja


Widzę że będe miała podobną dachówke i podbitkę... Tylko stolarka drewniana... Podoba mi się ten kolorek... Chyba o takim myślałam... Mam nadzieję że nie bedzie za smutno z drewnianą stolarką....

Czy możesz podać nazwę tego koloru?

----------


## ewa_zm

Świetny wątek, cały dzień go dziś przeglądam   :Lol:  
u mnie jeszcze nie ma elewacji ale jak będzie pochwalę się  :big grin:

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> *Aga*, na jednym ze zdjęć widzę coś na kształt opaski przy ścianie budynku. Jak się sprawdza?
> 
> U mnie jest jeszcze piach i przy większym deszczu mam pełno piachu na cokole.


Tam gdzie jest ta opaska to zostanie wyłożone geowłókniną i na to wysypiemy kamyszki (19-30 mm). Ale to tak w listopadzie zrobimy.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*jesien2004* czemu miałoby byc za smutno?

Kolory poszłam i spisałam z opakowań.

Tynk to Polimerowo akrylowa masa tynkarska EUROMIX A, kornik grubośc 2,5
STK 2.5 - S344 (to S344 to był na próbniku kolor).

Na dole jest tynk mozaikowy: Masa tynkarska na bazie kopolimeru akrylu z kolorowym kruszywem marmurowym i kwarcowym M-122 (M-122 to też kolor). Te kamyszki są troszę większe. Bo np. w waitrołapie też mam tynk mozaikowy ale wygląda już inaczej.

Z firmy EURO-CHEM z Wejherowa.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> U mnie wygląda jak kawa z mleczkiem i bardzo mi się podoba


Dziękuję   :big grin:

----------


## cooky.gdynia

A moja, to taka trochę inna

Pozdrawiam, Mirella[/img]

----------


## jesien2004

*cooky.gdynia* - odjazdowy kolorek - baaardzo mi się podoba... PRzeszkadza mi tylko ten balkon w jasnym... Mnie on kłuje jak uporczywa narośl... Na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda jak doczepiona blaszana skrzynia. Ale jak go zakrywam ręką to jestem zauroczona tym domkie, tymi jasnymi wstawkami... cudownie!

*Słoneczko* -a zdradź  mi nazwę twojego kolorku? Też ślicznie wygląda....

----------


## cooky.gdynia

Dzięki *jesien2004*. No, cóż. Jak wymyslałam elewacje, to wydawało mi się, że bedzie fajnie. No, a po wykonaniu już mi się nie chciało zmieniać ( dodatkowe koszty). Za to mam domek charakterystyczny (hi,hi...)   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam, Mirella

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> *Aga-żona Facia*  -bardzo ładna elewacja i faktycznie z kazdej strony inny odcień-mi najbardziej by odpowiadał ten z ostatniego zdjecia  tylko boje sie ,ze  jak zrobimy -a mamy okna i dach w brazie to wyjdzie jedna wielka mieszanka czekoladowa-acha cokoły chcemy ciemny brąz z mozaiki-a ty z czego masz cokół?


Dziekuje
na Cokole Mozaika  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Pamięta ktoś z Was czyj to dom?

Kiedyś trafiłem na jakiś wątek z jego udziałem i sobie nie zapisałem a bardzo mi się podoba kolorystyka!Poczytał bym jeszcze!

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## HenoK

Pochwalę się swoją elewacją. Tutaj jeszcze nie w pełni kompletna - brak podbitki (kolor biały) i obróbki blacharskiej krokwi (kolor wiśniowy, tak jak rynny).

----------


## bartolinka

> Pamięta ktoś z Was czyj to dom?
> 
> Kiedyś trafiłem na jakiś wątek z jego udziałem i sobie nie zapisałem a bardzo mi się podoba kolorystyka!Poczytał bym jeszcze!
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


a proszę uprzejmie to cudeńko  :big grin:  ; jest przepiękny!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-rober...ni,t117688.htm

pozdrawiam, 
b.

----------


## sure

> Moja


Piękna elewacja. Z czego jest zrobiona  podbitka i jaki to tynk?

s.

----------


## wisia30

cooky.gdynia, mam pytanie ... czy ten domek co widać go za tobą jest w takim nowoczesnym stylu, czy jest to nowo wybudowany dom czy stary? Jeśli jest to nowy budynek to czy możesz mi go cyknąć i wkleić tutaj? Też będę miała dużo bieli na elewacji i interesują mnie dodatki.

----------


## KasiaiKrzyś

Ludzie pomocy. Mamy antracytowy dach, klinkier matrix czyli ciemny grafit (prawie czarny). Planujemy do tego okna grafitowe konretnie ral 7016.
Budujemy Agnieszkę z MG Projekt

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/agnieszka/index.php

Czy ktoś ma jakieś ciekawe zdjęcia domku z dachem antracytowym i grafitowymi lub ciemno szarymi oknami? Do tego planujemy białą lub lekko szarą elewację!

----------


## Maluszek

> A moja, to taka trochę inna
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Mirella[/img]


*Mirella* - świetny dom  :big grin:  Bardzo mi się podoba kolorystyka i uważam, że wszystko fajnie do siebie pasuje  :big grin: 

Szkoda, że nie jestem aż tak odważna, żeby sobie zrobić pdobne kolory na moim domku.

----------


## AskaK

> a to moja "meksykańska"   elewacja
> 
> wiem ze większość lubi spokojne elewacje, ale ja jestem zachwycona


Wow, ekstra!!!  :big grin:   Świetne a'la mexico!  :big grin:  Sami dobieraliście wszystkie elementy czy to dzieło projektanta?

----------


## cooky.gdynia

> cooky.gdynia, mam pytanie ... czy ten domek co widać go za tobą jest w takim nowoczesnym stylu, czy jest to nowo wybudowany dom czy stary? Jeśli jest to nowy budynek to czy możesz mi go cyknąć i wkleić tutaj? Też będę miała dużo bieli na elewacji i interesują mnie dodatki.


Budowany 2003r. Zrobie fotki w sobotę i wkleję.
Pozdrawiam, Mirella

----------


## cooky.gdynia

> Napisał cooky.gdynia
> 
> A moja, to taka trochę inna
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Mirella[/img]
> 
> 
> *Mirella* - świetny dom  Bardzo mi się podoba kolorystyka i uważam, że wszystko fajnie do siebie pasuje 
> 
> Szkoda, że nie jestem aż tak odważna, żeby sobie zrobić pdobne kolory na moim domku.


Dziękuję, pozdrawiam, Mirella   :Lol:

----------


## lbryndal

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> a to moja "meksykańska"   elewacja
> wiem ze większość lubi spokojne elewacje, ale ja jestem zachwycona    
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, ekstra!!!   Świetne a'la mexico!  Sami dobieraliście wszystkie elementy czy to dzieło projektanta?


mam pytanie do zaba_gonia
drogie sa te palisady co to je macie na schodach i w ogrodzie?

----------


## MałaR.

Poratujcie mnie proszę.
Jaki kolor wybrać do naszego domku? Zastanawialiśmy się nad odcieniami żółtego lub zielonego.  Podobają mi się białe opaski wokół okien, a reszta w innym kolorze. Nie wiem niestety jak to będzie się na naszym domku prezentowało.Tynk mineralny, baranek, 2 mm. Komin i ogrodzenie z tej samej cegły, parapety i cokół również w klinkieru. Płot narazie "srebrny", bo ocynkowany-też nie wiemy jaki kolor położyć.Sprawa dość pilna.
Wczoraj zakończono kładzenie tynku. Majstrowie oświadczyli, że chcą przyjść malować w poniedziałek (za 4 dni!). Wcześniej mówili, że tyk musi wyschnąć i maluje się po 2-3 tyg, a teraz nas postawili w dziwnej sytuacji. Nie wybieraliśmy wcześniej farb, bo wiedzieliśmy, że mamy jeszcze trochę czasu.
Na workach z tynkiem napisano, że malować po upływie 4-6 tyg.
Jaka farba? Silikatowa? Silikonowa?
CO ROBIC?!
[img]
[/img]

[img]
[/img]

[img]
[/img]

[img]
[/img]

----------


## Maluszek

> Dziękuję, pozdrawiam, Mirella


Mierllo - powiedz jaki w realu jest ten kolor. U mnie widać jakieś takie połączenie brązu z bordo - fajny kolorek. Rzeczywiście taki jest?

----------


## basia_z_lasu

> Poratujcie mnie proszę.
> Jaki kolor wybrać do naszego domku? Zastanawialiśmy się nad odcieniami żółtego lub zielonego.  Podobają mi się białe opaski wokół okien, a reszta w innym kolorze. Nie wiem niestety jak to będzie się na naszym domku prezentowało.Tynk mineralny, baranek, 2 mm. Komin i ogrodzenie z tej samej cegły, parapety i cokół również w klinkieru. Płot narazie "srebrny", bo ocynkowany-też nie wiemy jaki kolor położyć.Sprawa dość pilna.
> Wczoraj zakończono kładzenie tynku. Majstrowie oświadczyli, że chcą przyjść malować w poniedziałek (za 4 dni!). Wcześniej mówili, że tyk musi wyschnąć i maluje się po 2-3 tyg, a teraz nas postawili w dziwnej sytuacji. Nie wybieraliśmy wcześniej farb, bo wiedzieliśmy, że mamy jeszcze trochę czasu.
> Na workach z tynkiem napisano, że malować po upływie 4-6 tyg.
> Jaka farba? Silikatowa? Silikonowa?
> CO ROBIC?!


MalaR:
Dla mnie domek jest piękny jak teraz na zdjęciach - biały ( lub bardzo zbliżony do białego). Szary cokół. Płot tez szary - jak jest. Cudo. Wygląda szlachetnie. Żółty lub zielony będzie wyglądał pospolicie. Ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje...

----------


## ewa_zm

> Poratujcie mnie proszę.
> Jaki kolor wybrać do naszego domku? Zastanawialiśmy się nad odcieniami żółtego lub zielonego.  Podobają mi się białe opaski wokół okien, a reszta w innym kolorze.


teraz wszyscy robią elewacje żółte, kremowe itp. Może własnie odwrotnie, opaski i cokół szare lub w innym odróżniającym kolorze a reszta niech zostanie jak jest
ale oczywiście to wasz wybów  :Lol:

----------


## sure

> Napisał MałaR.
> 
> Poratujcie mnie proszę.
> Jaki kolor wybrać do naszego domku? Zastanawialiśmy się nad odcieniami żółtego lub zielonego.  Podobają mi się białe opaski wokół okien, a reszta w innym kolorze.
> 
> 
> teraz wszyscy robią elewacje żółte, kremowe itp. Może własnie odwrotnie, opaski i cokół szare lub w innym odróżniającym kolorze a reszta niech zostanie jak jest
> ale oczywiście to wasz wybów


O, świetny pomysł. Ja również myślę o czerwonym/miedzianym dachu i b. jasnej elewacj. Ten szary kolor na opasce brzmi ciekawie. Ma ktoś może zdjęcia takiej elewacji?

----------


## ellaj

Mnie tez podoba sie taki kolor jak jest teraz. Bardzo ladnie.

----------


## ellaj

KasiaiKrzys, a jakiej firmy macie klinkier matrix. Tez chce w tym kolorze na kominy, ogrodzenie i opaske wokol domu.

----------


## AskaK

MałaR   :big grin:  , popieram przedmówców - tak jak jest jest bardzo ładnie! Ewentualnie dodałabym opaski jasno-szare wokół okien, ładnie będzie się komponować z kolorem ogrodzenia.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> MałaR   , popieram przedmówców - tak jak jest jest bardzo ładnie! Ewentualnie dodałabym opaski jasno-szare wokół okien, ładnie będzie się komponować z kolorem ogrodzenia.


Dokładnie też tak uważam. Opaski szare (tylko jasne nie ciemne) wokół okien i drzwi, na dole szary tynk mozaikowy (tylko nie za ciemny). 
Kolumna na tarsie tak samo w szarym.

Na kolor zawsze możecie pomalowac jak Wam sie znudzi.

*MałaR* i co Ty na to???

----------


## cooky.gdynia

> Napisał cooky.gdynia
> 
> Dziękuję, pozdrawiam, Mirella  
> 
> 
> Mierllo - powiedz jaki w realu jest ten kolor. U mnie widać jakieś takie połączenie brązu z bordo - fajny kolorek. Rzeczywiście taki jest?


Bordo. Ale w zależności od natężenia światła przybiera różne odcienie.
Pozdrawiam, Mirella

----------


## cooky.gdynia

> cooky.gdynia, mam pytanie ... czy ten domek co widać go za tobą jest w takim nowoczesnym stylu, czy jest to nowo wybudowany dom czy stary? Jeśli jest to nowy budynek to czy możesz mi go cyknąć i wkleić tutaj? Też będę miała dużo bieli na elewacji i interesują mnie dodatki.


Tak jak obiecałam:





Belki były bielone, ale jak widać zszarzały. Tynk biały mineralny - nie wytrzymał próby czasu i też zszarzał. Stolarka okienna i drzwiowa z drewna eukaliptusowego. Generalnie nie wygląda tak źle, ale dzisiaj było bardzo pochmurno i przekłada się to na kolorystykę domu.
Pozdrawiam, 
Mirella

----------


## wisia30

cooky.gdynia, bardzo ci dziękuję. Podoba mi się u twoich sąsiadów balustrada, takie połączenie betonu z bielonym drewnem fajnie wyszło. To nic że przyszarzało z biegiem lat, puszczam wodze fantazji.

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> a to moja "meksykańska"   elewacja
> 
> wiem ze większość lubi spokojne elewacje, ale ja jestem zachwycona    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, ekstra!!!   Świetne a'la mexico!  Sami dobieraliście wszystkie elementy czy to dzieło projektanta?


wszytsko sami   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
nieźle wyszło prawda? matko ale jestem nieskoromna  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## cooky.gdynia

> cooky.gdynia, bardzo ci dziękuję. Podoba mi się u twoich sąsiadów balustrada, takie połączenie betonu z bielonym drewnem fajnie wyszło. To nic że przyszarzało z biegiem lat, puszczam wodze fantazji.


Faktem jest, że jeszcze rok temu wyglądało super. Myślę, że to kwestia doboru odpowiednich materiałów. Jak widać tynk mineralny sie nie sprawdził, więc może akrylowy, albo silikonowy ? A do imregnacji drewna trzeba by znaleźć coś lepszego - sąsiadka użyła Fluggera, tylko nie wiem czy nie był to impregnat na zewnątrz. Gdzieś w Galerii zdjęć widziałam podbitkę bieloną, ale autor postu nie podał producenta. 
No i  (najwiekszy wróg białego tynku ) niedalecy sąsiedzi palą w piecach czym się da, a to ... szkoda gadać.   :Evil:  
Pozdrawiam, Mirella

----------


## weda

zaba_gonia napisz proszę jaki to kolor Twojego domu, jest rewelacyjny!!!

----------


## zaba_gonia

> mam pytanie do zaba_gonia
> drogie sa te palisady co to je macie na schodach i w ogrodzie?


z tego co pamietam to 8 zł za sztukę.




> zaba_gonia napisz proszę jaki to kolor Twojego domu, jest rewelacyjny!!!


dziękuję   :big grin:  . Kolor elewacji ( intensywny ceglasty) był dobierany w firmie Fast, na nasze specjalne zyczenie. A że jest to silikat to pani stanęla na głowie zeby sprowadzić  odpowiednie barwniki ( silikaty są zazwyczaj w pastelach).

----------


## renatar-d

jej przepiękny ten domek zaba_gonia. Gratulację! Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie bo kolor elewacji już zdradziłaś  :big grin:  Chodzi mi o kolor dachówki, rynien, płytek klinkerowych. Jak bys była taka miła to sie pochwal  :big grin:  Już w innym poście o ogrodach chwaliłam twój domek, wiec zapytam autorki projektu: Czy kaktusy które są na zewnątrz wytrzymują cały rok czy sa chowane na zimę? Dzięki pozdrawiam

----------


## zaba_gonia

> jej przepiękny ten domek zaba_gonia. Gratulację! Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie bo kolor elewacji już zdradziłaś  Chodzi mi o kolor dachówki, rynien, płytek klinkerowych. Jak bys była taka miła to sie pochwal  Już w innym poście o ogrodach chwaliłam twój domek, wiec zapytam autorki projektu: Czy kaktusy które są na zewnątrz wytrzymują cały rok czy sa chowane na zimę? Dzięki pozdrawiam


dziękuje pięknie   :big grin:  
kolor dachówki jest ciemnobrązowy ( ceramiczna Rupp ceramica) , w tym samym kolorze rynny i płytka klinkierowa ( bardzo tania 18 zł za m2) z Castoramy.
A kaktusy oczywiścei na zimę ląduja w garazu. We wnętrzu toleruję tylko kaktusy  i najchętniej postawiłąbym w salonie, ale w cieple dostają "chude" i wiotkie przyrosty.

pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## AndrewB

:Wink2:

----------


## dardurdka

U mnie wprawdzie jeszcze daleko do elewacji, ale muszę zdecydować się na kolor dachu... Marzy mi się jasna elewacja (odcienie żółtego) i okna złoty dąb. Wydaje mi się że do takich okien najlepiej pasuje czarny dach z podbitką w kolorze okien, ale jakoś nie przekonuje mnie czarny kolor... więc może brązowy. Czy to aby nie będzie za mdły widok? Nie do każdego domu pasuje taki sam zestaw kolorystyczny. Mój dom stoi w lesie, tzn. z dwóch stron jest las, naprzeciwko droga asfaltowa i znowu las. Ktoś wcześniej pisał, że dom trzeba dostosować do otoczenia... Nie mogę się zdecydować, pomóżcie! Czekam na wszyskie opinie

oto link do zdjęcia domu: http://www.arex.net.pl/03projekty/stylowe/aneta.htm
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...5b4e9f045.html

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących :Smile: 
[/img]

----------


## literkas

do otoczenia tak

ale do otaczających budynków raczej niż do lasu

jeśli wokół nie ma żadnych zabudowań, zrób sobie tak jak ci się podoba - dowolnie

----------


## basia_z_lasu

Architekt ładnie zaprojektował elewację tego domku. To tego stylu złoty dąb moim zdaniem zupełnie nie pasuje.

----------


## ewa_zm

> muszę zdecydować się na kolor dachu... Marzy mi się jasna elewacja (odcienie żółtego) i okna złoty dąb. Wydaje mi się że do takich okien najlepiej pasuje czarny dach z podbitką w kolorze okien,


wydaje mi sie ze jesli okna zloty dab to dach pomaranczowy, czerwony, brazowy... ale nie czarny
jesli czarny czy grafitowy dach to okna biale, szare, grafit, braz ale ciemny... a nie jasny dab   :Lol:  
ale to tylko opinia laika   :big grin:

----------


## sportek

Dobra robota! Świetnie wygląda! CZAD  :smile:

----------


## hela32

> hmm...



Ładnie, ładnie a możesz mi napisać jakiej szerokości są te glify wokół okien.

----------


## Sloneczko

> U mnie wprawdzie jeszcze daleko do elewacji, ale muszę zdecydować się na kolor dachu... Marzy mi się jasna elewacja (odcienie żółtego) i okna złoty dąb. Wydaje mi się że do takich okien najlepiej pasuje czarny dach z podbitką w kolorze okien, ale jakoś nie przekonuje mnie czarny kolor... więc może brązowy.


Może przeglądnij też grafikę na googlach: 
http://tiny.pl/8pcr , http://tiny.pl/8pcw? 
Jest tam cała masa dworków.
Jak dla mnie, jeśli dwór to biały, albo leciutko kremowy, jak ten stary dwór w Sulęczynie (dachówka  :wink: )

----------


## ms.

*Dardurdko,* 
uważam, że do tak stylowego domu stolarka złoty dąb nie będzie wyglądała dobrze (i stylowo). Z dachówką również poszłabym w tradycję, czyli odcienie czerwieni do miedzianego.

----------


## dardurdka

Serdecznie dziękuję za Wasze opinie, na prawdę miło, że tyle osób odpisało!
Jesteście super!
Dzięki!  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Jeśli chodzi o mój lekko wypaczony gust (nie znoszę przesadnej nowoczesności), czarna dachówka pasuje mi najbardziej do domów z bali i to jasnych  :smile:

----------


## kama100

Ja dotychczas byłam zdecydowana na kasztanowy dach. Poszłam wybierać dachówkę i..... kupiłam grafitowa Braas w powłoce cisar. Teraz muszę zdecydowac sie na kolor komina i tu nie wiem czy pod kolor dachu, rynien ( będa ciemno-szare ) czy też w kolorze elewacji czyli bardzo jasno żółty  (coś takiego jak 5 postów wyżej )Widziałam taki jasny komin na zdjęciach  i wyglądał ciekawie, ale jak będzie wyglądał po kilku latach?
Kolory to chyba jedna z najtrudniejszych decyzji jakie trzeba podjąć

----------


## basia_z_lasu

> Ja dotychczas byłam zdecydowana na kasztanowy dach. Poszłam wybierać dachówkę i..... kupiłam grafitowa Braas w powłoce cisar. Teraz muszę zdecydowac sie na kolor komina i tu nie wiem czy pod kolor dachu, rynien ( będa ciemno-szare ) czy też w kolorze elewacji czyli bardzo jasno żółty  (coś takiego jak 5 postów wyżej )Widziałam taki jasny komin na zdjęciach  i wyglądał ciekawie, ale jak będzie wyglądał po kilku latach?
> Kolory to chyba jedna z najtrudniejszych decyzji jakie trzeba podjąć


Jak zrobisz pod kolor dachu to możesz sobie potem dowolnie wybrać kolory reszty elewacji. Jeśli jesteś pewna, jaką chcesz elewację i że Ci się koncepcja nie zmieni - rób kolorowy.

----------


## kama100

Dzięki zrobię pod kolor dachu   :big grin:

----------


## pawlaczynski

Wreszcie udało się znaleźć ekipę, która dokończy kamień na elewacji. Tak to mniej więcej wygląda:









P.R.

----------


## josephine

*pawlaczynski*, to prawdziwy kamień? Dużo kosztowało obłożenie nim elewacji?

----------


## pawlaczynski

Najprawdziwszy  :Smile:  - jakiś rodzaj marmuru. Problem w tym, że robienie z tego 'płytek' do obkładania muru to niezła robota. O koszt lepiej nie pytać ...


P.R.

----------


## josephine

> Najprawdziwszy  - jakiś rodzaj marmuru. Problem w tym, że robienie z tego 'płytek' do obkładania muru to niezła robota. O koszt lepiej nie pytać ...
> 
> 
> P.R.


Szkoda...   :cry:   bo wygląda naprawdę ładnie.

----------


## pawlaczynski

Niestety, nawet nie powiem jak się nazywa bo sami nie wiemy  ::-(: 
Ale jak kamień na elewację, to tylko naturalny.

W razie czego mogę dać namiary na ekipę kamieniarzy - mają nawet swój kamień i robią naprawdę dobrze.

Pozdrawiam
P.R.

----------


## sylaS

Prosze o pomoc!!!!!!

Jestem na etapie wyboru tynku na elewacje poradzcie jakiej firmy wybrać- która jest ok!!!!???
Dzieki

----------


## reng

polecamy bolix - nie żałują pigmentów

----------


## ms.

*Pawlaczynski*, we wnęce przed drzwiami wejściowymi... drzewko?

Taras planujesz drewniany?
Bardzo ciekawie zaplanowane i konsekwentnie realizowane.

----------


## sportek

Ja również polecam Bolix

----------


## pawlaczynski

Yup, drzewko - Miłorząb. Mamy nadzieję, że przetrwał wszystkich 'fachofców' i będzie rósł prze kolejne 2000 lat.
Taras (i patio) drewniany, w tym tygodniu powinien być gotowy. Potem jeszcze tylko kute łańcuchy zamiast rynien, jakieś lampy i ... będzie można zaczynać pierwszy remont  ::-(: 

Dzięki za miłe słowo.

P.R.

----------


## Kasia.ka5

Domek Opałek 2G kolor dachówki jesienny lisc, okna - złoty dąb i elewacja ma byc cos z zielonego

----------


## inches

> Domek Opałek 2G kolor dachówki jesienny lisc, okna - złoty dąb i elewacja ma byc cos z zielonego


Chętnie zobaczyłabym fotki.

----------


## sure

> Wreszcie udało się znaleźć ekipę, która dokończy kamień na elewacji. Tak to mniej więcej wygląda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.R.


Pięknie. A możesz jeszcze zdradzic producenta (i kolor) bramy? Na zdjęciu wygląda bardzo ok...

----------


## pawlaczynski

Jasne. Brama to Hormann, segmentowa, kolor Decograin&reg; Golden Oak (złoty dąb). Wygląda bardzo fajnie choć trochę za jasna w porównaniu z naszą stolarką. Ale przynajmniej przełamuje te ciemne brązy  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
P.R.

----------


## sure

> Jasne. Brama to Hormann, segmentowa, kolor Decograin&reg; Golden Oak (złoty dąb). Wygląda bardzo fajnie choć trochę za jasna w porównaniu z naszą stolarką. Ale przynajmniej przełamuje te ciemne brązy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> P.R.


Za to do mojej stolarki pasowałaby idealnie (jeżeli kolor na zdjęciu jest taki, jak w rzeczywistości)...   :smile:   W ich folderze odcień wygląda na jeszcze bardziej "ciepły".
Trzeba chyba skoczyć do Hormanna i wypożyczyć jakiś próbnik!

dziękuję,

(btw, jaka szerokość, i czy już praktycznie przetestowana? To moje 4,5 zaczyna mi się wydawać zbyt wąskie)

----------


## pawlaczynski

5m i testowana codziennie. Na razie nie ma problemów, pomimo że używają jej tylko pracownicy. A kolor naprawdę 'złoty' ale polecam dopasowanie z próbnikiem kolorów.

P.R.

----------


## pam

> Napisał pawlaczynski
> 
> Jasne. Brama to Hormann, segmentowa, kolor Decograin&reg; Golden Oak (złoty dąb). Wygląda bardzo fajnie choć trochę za jasna w porównaniu z naszą stolarką. Ale przynajmniej przełamuje te ciemne brązy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> P.R.
> 
> 
> Za to do mojej stolarki pasowałaby idealnie (jeżeli kolor na zdjęciu jest taki, jak w rzeczywistości)...    W ich folderze odcień wygląda na jeszcze bardziej "ciepły".
> ...


Ja mam dokładnie taką samą bramę a stolarkę też złoty dąb i wydaje mi się że pasuje idealnie.

----------


## KasiaiKrzyś

Czy ktoś ma zdjęcia domu białego z antracytowym (grafitowym) dachem i ciemnymi oknami ?

----------


## KasiaiKrzyś

> KasiaiKrzys, a jakiej firmy macie klinkier matrix. Tez chce w tym kolorze na kominy, ogrodzenie i opaske wokol domu.



Matrix Wienerberger. Prawie czarny. NAm sie podoba, a jak zaciemny to inny odcien (bardziej niebieski) dla mnie to stratus

----------


## josephine

> Czy ktoś ma zdjęcia domu białego z antracytowym (grafitowym) dachem i ciemnymi oknami ?


bardzo ciemne to te okna nie są, ale na pewno ciemniejsze od białych   :Wink2:  - bardzo mi się taka elewacja podoba.

----------


## ciku

> Poratujcie mnie proszę.
> Jaki kolor wybrać do naszego domku?


U nas przy identycznym układzie ( tzn kolorystyce elementów dodatkowych) będzie blady róż, ale taki blady, że aż prawie biały. Widziałam te zestawienia na Florydzie i sa cudowne.

----------


## KasiaiKrzyś

problem jest tylko taki ze ja juz rynny i podbitkę mam czarną wiec musze miec raczej ciemne okna - grafitowe

----------


## Jasia

nie rozumiem w czym ten problem - przecież to oczywiste, że to będzie się dobrze komponować!  :big grin:

----------


## KasiaiKrzyś

Tak tak rozumiem, ze to będzie się komponować. Poniewaz dom bedzie biało antracytowy mam dylemat jakie okna wybrać tzn. czy białe czy antracytowe (a jeśli antracytowe to czy z obu stron). Stąd moje dylematy

----------


## Jasia

myślę, że antracytowe okna będą lepszym kontrastem  :smile:  

a w środku białe, jeśli jeszcze nie wiesz jaką kolorystkę będzie miało wnętrze  :smile: 
choć chyba czarne pasują do wszystkiego?  :Wink2:

----------


## Jola_K

> Jasne. Brama to Hormann, segmentowa, kolor Decograin&reg; Golden Oak (złoty dąb). Wygląda bardzo fajnie choć trochę za jasna w porównaniu z naszą stolarką. Ale przynajmniej przełamuje te ciemne brązy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> P.R.


zamawialam teraz brame hormann, od kilku miesiecy maja nowy kolor, ciemny dab, jak orzech, podobal mi sie bardzo, ale wybralam ten co ty masz, po prostu bardziej mi pasowal

masz bardzo ladny dom, o ciekawej architekturze , gratuluje!

----------


## bobi78

> Tak tak rozumiem, ze to będzie się komponować. Poniewaz dom bedzie biało antracytowy mam dylemat jakie okna wybrać tzn. czy białe czy antracytowe (a jeśli antracytowe to czy z obu stron). Stąd moje dylematy


antracyt będzie się lepiej  komponować, a jesli chodzi o jedno- czy dwukolorowe to te jednokolorowe będa w odczuciu "zimniejsze" choć ładnie wyglądają. Ja mam dwu kolor (szary-kremowy) i jestem bardzo zadowolony  :smile: 

Pozdro

----------


## aga1401

cos malo nowych elewacji  :Roll:

----------


## minkapinka

> Tak tak rozumiem, ze to będzie się komponować. Poniewaz dom bedzie biało antracytowy mam dylemat jakie okna wybrać tzn. czy białe czy antracytowe (a jeśli antracytowe to czy z obu stron). Stąd moje dylematy


antracytowe w srodku to chyba nie jest dobry pomysły, chyba ze lubisz ciemnosci

----------


## ewa_zm

popieram przedmówców... antracytowe okna w środku będą raczej za ciemne, takie ciężkie, przytłaczające
To jest zimny kolor. Jeśli chcesz zimne wnętrze to można to zrobić dodatkami ale okna... może to być zbyt radykalne   :Lol:

----------


## basia_z_lasu

A czy szanowne przedpiśczynie   :Wink2:   widziały to na żywo, czy tylko takie wyobrażenia mają? Ocieplić można bardzo łatwo  kolorem, drewnem. Przecież rama okienna nie ma dużej powierzchni. Ludzie dają ciemne meble, malują ściany na czarno i jest OK... Zależy od aranżacji, proporcji kolorów.

----------


## KasiaiKrzyś

odpowiedz jest jedna! Trzeba to widzieć. Pomóżcie. Ma ktoś zdjęcia środka z takimi oknami. Bo rozumiem ze przeciwskazań do tego koloru od zewnątrz chyba nie ma   :big grin:

----------


## KasiaiKrzyś

dzieki za rade bobi78 ja zastanawiam sie czy brac biale od srodka czy antracytowe. Boje sie troche ciemnego w srodku

----------


## minkapinka

to nie moja, ale moja bedzie podobna, tylko stolarka bedzie drewniana

----------


## AleXia78

Oto moja elewacja:

Początki...


Efekt koncowy...






Pozdrawiam
AleXia

----------


## dardurdka

Bardzo ładna elewacja!!! 
A jaki to kolor okien??? Też przymierzam się do ciemnych okien... miotam się między ciemnym dębem a orzechem  :wink:

----------


## AleXia78

> Bardzo ładna elewacja!!! 
> A jaki to kolor okien??? Też przymierzam się do ciemnych okien... miotam się między ciemnym dębem a orzechem


Jeśli chodzi o kolor okien to jest to orzech.

Pozdrawiam
AleXia

----------


## krisbydg

a co mi tam, też się pochwalę  :smile: 
baranek biały 2mm, aktualnie przed malowaniem.

----------


## Izulek

Krisbydg, bardzo ładnie wyglądają narożniki domu  :smile: 
Widzę że nie masz podbitki, planujesz czy zostawiasz tak jak jest?

----------


## lbryndal

> Krisbydg, bardzo ładnie wyglądają narożniki domu 
> Widzę że nie masz podbitki, planujesz czy zostawiasz tak jak jest?


przecież widać podbitkę
no chyba że chodzi o AleXia78 to tam nie ma podbitki i narożniki faktycznie fajne, własnie zastanawiam się nad takimi
AleXia78 można zdjęcie z bliższa prosić tego narożnika ?
to jest jednej grubości płyta przyklejona czy nie ?
chyba zwiększa się do dołu tak coś widzę, a jaka różnica jest od góry do dołu w wielkości tego odejścia ?

----------


## zetka

U krisbydg faktycznie nie ma podbitki, wydaje mi się że to nadbitka i już tak zostanie  :Wink2:

----------


## lbryndal

> U krisbydg faktycznie nie ma podbitki, wydaje mi się że to nadbitka i już tak zostanie


no to musi się własciciel wypowiedziec czy to podbitka nadbitka czy nie ma tam niczego bo są już 3 opinie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## edyta_10

Moja elewacja:

----------


## Izulek

> U krisbydg faktycznie nie ma podbitki, wydaje mi się że to nadbitka i już tak zostanie


No też tak mi się wydaje ...

----------


## jesien2004

> Moja elewacja:


Śliczna! Jaki to kolorek? Bo nie biały prawda?

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Nie wiem gdzie to umieścić czy w kiczu czy elewacje  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  ale ja to potraktowałym jako ciekawostkę  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Sain

Czy ktoś zrobił taką elewację, lub ma zdjęcia podobnej i może je zamieścić?   :Lol:

----------


## manieq82

A czy ktoś z was moi mili ma może fotki domów z kominem w kolorze elewacji. Chciałbym jasno kremową żółtą elewację i nie wiemy czy:
- Zrobić komin z klinkieru
- zrobić ze zwykłej cegły i dać cienki styro i otynkować?

Może ktoś mnie natchnąć

Dzieki

----------


## krisbydg

> Napisał zetka
> 
> U krisbydg faktycznie nie ma podbitki, wydaje mi się że to nadbitka i już tak zostanie 
> 
> 
> no to musi się własciciel wypowiedziec czy to podbitka nadbitka czy nie ma tam niczego bo są już 3 opinie


A więc wypowiadam się:

otóż jest to podbitka, wykonana z desek boazeryjnych OSB z kronopolu. Dla zainteresowanych mogę wstawić jeszcze kilka dokładniejszych zdjęc tej oto podbitki. Jeśli chodzi o narożniki to doklejony został styropian 3cm.

Miło nam, że podoba się Wam.

----------


## edyta_10

> Napisał edyta_10
> 
> Moja elewacja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Śliczna! Jaki to kolorek? Bo nie biały prawda?


Nie nie biały. Kolor jest jak ja to mowie "budyniowy"  - Melisse caparola. Dobrze wygląda. Pozdrawiam

----------


## edyta_10

> Nie wiem gdzie to umieścić czy w kiczu czy elewacje  ale ja to potraktowałym jako ciekawostkę



 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Ktos chyba spelni swoje dziecinne marzenia.... że tak delikatnie się wyraże 
 :Wink2:

----------


## Teńka

> Napisał Zuzza
> 
> No dobrze, jak ktoś tu nadal zagląda to jeszcze powrzucam 
> 
> Taki taras planuję zrobić:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odpowiedź jakaś była, może ktoś ma więcej zdjęć tego domku.  :smile:

----------


## aga1401

ja tez o takim tarasie mysle.piekny dom i elewacja fajna.

----------


## alladyn71

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> Nie wiem gdzie to umieścić czy w kiczu czy elewacje  ale ja to potraktowałym jako ciekawostkę 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZAPEWNE JAKAS KSIEZNICZKA   :big tongue:

----------


## manieq82

Witam
A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki:
Na jakim poziomie wylewali u was tarasy itd. W domu wyliczyliśmy że wszystko czyli styro, wylewka i jakiś parkiet dadzą 18 cm.
Jak w takim razie wyznaczyć poziom tarasu?
Z ekipą jeszcze nie gadałem ale boję sie aby czegoś nie wymyślili głupiego...

Ups tematy mi się ten teges  :big grin:

----------


## Puchatka

A my mamy ceglany dach naczółkowy,  białe okna ze szprosami i rozterki jaka elewacja: oliwkowa? szara? byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za fotki w takich kolorach :smile:

----------


## DOROTADRA

A mój domek wygląda tak:


Kolor miał być wprawdzie inny, ale jakoś go przeżyje :smile:

----------


## manieq82

A mi się taka cytrynka podoba. Aczkolwiek sam będę miał bardziej coś stonowanego.

----------


## Honia74

*DOROTADRA*
śliczny ten Twój domek

----------


## Piczman

> Na jakim poziomie wylewali u was tarasy itd. W domu wyliczyliśmy że wszystko czyli styro, wylewka i jakiś parkiet dadzą 18 cm.
> Jak w takim razie wyznaczyć poziom tarasu?


Miałem podobny dylemat niedawno!
U mnie jednak jeszcze nie wiadomo ile czego będzie w środku,pogubiłem się lekko   :oops:  

Wykonawca polecił mi zrobić taras z płyty żelbet na wysokość fundamentu (utwardzony piasek i chudziak 10 cm).
Potem jak już się wyjaśni na jakim poziomie będzie wylewka w domu, a będzie ok. 30 cm wyżej   :ohmy:   to wyleją po raz drugi ale nie żelbeton tylko coś innego( nazwy nie pamiętam). Zakończenie tarasu wtedy będzie w takim kształcie jaki sobie wymyślę, jakiś odlew z gipsu będzie szalunkiem! 
Ta ostateczną płytę smaruje się jakimś środkiem jak farbą, podobno wytrzymuje o wiele dłużej niż płytki ceramiczne,nie pęka itd.

Sam szef ekipy ma to u siebie w domu, wygląda świetnie, jak będzie gotowy to wkleję zdjęcia!

Schody wejściowe też takie będą   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Intrygujący ten Twój nick...  :Roll:   :wink:

----------


## Piczman

> Intrygujący ten Twój nick...


  :oops:  

Nie należy sie głęboko nad nim zastanawiać   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

Masz rację  :wink:  Lepiej pogadać o tarasie, który u nas już przygotowany pod wiosenne okładanie  :smile:

----------


## AskaK

Słoneczko - przepięknie!!! Jaka farba i jaki kolor na elewacji?

----------


## Sloneczko

To był gotowy, barwiony tynk silikatowo-silikonowy *Ceresitu*, "baranek": http://www.ceresit.pl/u235/navi/31773
Kolor *Florida FL2*.

Są wzorniki do wglądu.

----------


## mc_gregor

U nas wreszcie prawie skończone, tak to wygląda:





Tynk jest z Baumita silikatowy baranek 2.0, kolor z palety Come Happy 3055 i ciemniejszy na ramki 3051. Trochę tynku zabrakło, ciemniejszym będzie jeszcze zrobiony słup na tarasie a jaśniejszym czoło balkonu. Cegła klinkierowa na kominach i na podmurówce to Kalahari Ton z CRH, fuga grafitowa. Podbitka drewniana pomalowana kilka razy Drewnochronem kolor machoń. Okna plastikowe z Oknoplastu złoty dąb, w tym samym kolorze drzwi garażowe Hormanna i drzwi wejściowe od stolarza, ciut ciemniejsze. Dachówka ceramiczna z Rupp Ceramika Sirius 13 ceglasta. Do zrobienia pozostało jeszcze obłożenie schodów i tarasu brukiem klinkierowym też z CRH w kolorze Amber.

----------


## dzabij

Gdyby ktos potrzebował, u mnie jest tak (brakuje jeszcze cokołu i podbitki więc całość wygląda nieco surowo):

- Tynk Texas 1 Ceresit'u - w rzeczywistości jest troszkę jaśniejszy, mam wrażenie że na zdjęciu delikatnie wpada w róż, może to kwestia dużej powieżchni czerwonego dachu i dlatego aparat lekko przekłamuje
- dachówka Tondach Romańska 12 czerwona angobowana
- okna drewniane meranti w kolorze afromozja
- brama Hormann złoty dąb
- drzwi wejściowe fornir dębowy w kolorze afromozja

Niestety drzwi są trochę za jasne w porównaniu z oknami (inny materiał), będę musiał je lekko pociemnić bejcolakierem.

----------


## Sloneczko

Też ładny  :smile: 
Tynki z Ceresitu mają to do siebie, że zmieniają kolor w zależności od pory dnia, od oświetlenia, tzn. takie robią wrażenie i jest to fajna sprawa  :smile:

----------


## Witch13



----------


## Witch13

sorry nie udaje mi się wkleić naszego... , ale widać go troszkę w podpisie...

----------


## ms.

*dzabij*, nareszcie zobaczyłam Twój dom. Big house.

Mój Ceresit w pelnym słońcu wygląda na biały, w deszczu i mgle naturalnie, a w nocy? Czarna??   :Roll:

----------


## dzabij

> *dzabij*, nareszcie zobaczyłam Twój dom. Big house.
> 
> Mój Ceresit w pelnym słońcu wygląda na biały, w deszczu i mgle naturalnie, a w nocy? Czarna??


Narazie wszystko rozbabrane i nie za bardzo jest czym się chwalić  :Smile:  Czy duży ? Sąsiedzi mają większe (domy oczywiście)  :Smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Witch*, 

Wkleiłam adres Twojego domku w nowe okno i odczytałam jego właściwości, i się pokazał  :smile: 

Coś Imageshack pozmieniało w adresach zdjęć i trzeba stosować powyższy sposób  :smile:

----------


## ms.

*Słoneczko*, mam identyczne słupy na tarasie.

Czy zagospodarujesz jakoś deszczówkę? 
Woda z rynien będzie tak sobie wypływała czy masz wobec niej specjalne plany?

----------


## Sloneczko

Woda z dużych rynien wpływa do rury zakopanej w ziemi i dalej do zbiornika.
Z małych (z balkonów) wprost na trawkę  :smile:

----------


## lbryndal

stosował ktoś klej do styropianu i do siatki z firmy IZOLBET ?
mam możliwość kupienia go po niższej cenie i nie wiem czy brać czy nie ?

----------


## Sloneczko

Woda z dużych rynien wpływa do rury zakopanej w ziemi i dalej do zbiornika.
Z małych (z balkonów) wprost na trawkę  :smile:

----------


## dankaf

> stosował ktoś klej do styropianu i do siatki z firmy IZOLBET ?
> mam możliwość kupienia go po niższej cenie i nie wiem czy brać czy nie ?


Witam.Mój mąż kiedyś stosował dlatego odpowiem w jego imieniu-Brac śmiało!

----------


## lbryndal

> Napisał lbryndal
> 
> stosował ktoś klej do styropianu i do siatki z firmy IZOLBET ?
> mam możliwość kupienia go po niższej cenie i nie wiem czy brać czy nie ?
> 
> 
> Witam.Mój mąż kiedyś stosował dlatego odpowiem w jego imieniu-Brac śmiało!


dzięki za info
czyli zaryzykuję i kupię zresztą ma mieć certyfikaty i tyle a kolesie muszą sobie poradzić i już

----------


## dankaf

> Napisał dankaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał lbryndal
> 
> ...


Nie ma sprawy.Mój mąz siedzi w tym interesie ładnych już naście lat.Gdyby coś jeszcze to chętnie doradzimy-w końcu po to jest to forum aby sobie wzajemnie doradzac.  :big grin:

----------


## Janusz75

To jest dopiero kopalnia pomysłów  :smile:  przejrzałam cały wątek :smile: 

Poradźcie, czy dobrze kombinuję....

Wg projektu elewacja naszego M20 może wyglądać tak:
front:

elewacja ogrodowa:

elewacja boczna:


Może i ma to swój urok, ale jakoś nas nie przekonuje.

Dachówkę zamówiliśmy taką jak na tej fotografii:


Chcielibyśmy zostawić szczyty w drewnie tak jak to jest w projekcie , ale wydaje nam się, że przy takiej ciemnej dachówce drewno powinno być jaśniejsze. 
Sciany jasne, np ecru plus ciemnobrazowa stolarka okienna i drzwiowa plus cokół, komin i fragmenty z klinkieru szaro-brązowego. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad podbitką.... 
Ma to sens, czy za duży miks? Może są jakieś programy do projektowania elewacji? Możecie polecić jakieś darmowe oprogramowanie?

Pozdrawiam,
Ula

----------


## justyna_m

> To jest dopiero kopalnia pomysłów  przejrzałam cały wątek
> 
> Poradźcie, czy dobrze kombinuję....
> 
> Wg projektu elewacja naszego M20 może wyglądać tak:
> front:
> 
> elewacja ogrodowa:
> 
> ...


u mnie ciemna dachówka - grafitowa, okna złoty dąb, drzwi i brama też będzie złoty dąb, podbitka też złoty dąb, kominy grafit, opaska grafit, elewacja złamany biały.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dankaf

*Janusz75* a może takie zestawienie kolorystyczne?






Mozesz mi zdradzic jakiej firmy jest ta dachówka?Wyszła bardzo drogo?

----------


## dankaf

*Janusz75*-albo takie

----------


## Daga&Adam

Poniewaz widze, ze antracytowe / grafitowe dachy ze zlotym debem panuja aktualnie na watku - pozwole sobie wkleic fotke domu, ktory mijam czesto - stoi w Swierklanach (obok Zor) i mam nadzieje, ze wlasciciel nie bedzie zly  :Smile:  Bardzo mi sie podoba i sam chyba zrobie identycznie  :Smile:  No to wklejam:





Prawda, ze piekny ? Cudo jak dla mnie..  :Smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## ed-mar

A to moja elewacja

----------


## dardurdka

Piękna elewacja!!!!!!!! też myślę o takich cieplutkich kolorkach!
Aż miło popatrzeć  :big grin:

----------


## Janusz75

> *Janusz75* a może takie zestawienie kolorystyczne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozesz mi zdradzic jakiej firmy jest ta dachówka?Wyszła bardzo drogo?


Prezentuje się całkiem fajnie :smile:  

Dachówka wyszła dosyć drogo, zamówiliśmy Domino Creatona.

----------


## Janusz75

Daga&Adam, Dankaf - dzięk :smile:   chyba czegoś takiego właśnie szukam!

----------


## acca5

podajcie cenę za m2 domino  :smile: 
a tu dla odmiany znaleziome

----------


## Teba

No to i ja się doklejam z naszą elewacją. Wklejam również od strony tarasy choć taras jeszcze niedokończony no i ogólnie jeszcze dużo rzeczy w trakcie prac.







Pozdrawiam

----------


## kakusek

acca5 na watku "pochwalcie sie swoimi dachami" napisalam o wycenie domino dla domu w mandragorze z archonu w wersji z przykrytym tarasem ( to ta wizualizacja  pokazana przez dankaf kilka postow wyzej )

----------


## Waleriana

acca5 a pokażesz swój wykusz już ukończony? Pisałam pw ale chyba nie dotarły. Chętnie zobaczymy, a zapytam Cię jeszcze czy tam gdzie w wykuszu sa płytki klinkierowe to styropian masz cieńszy ? Dzięki !

----------


## aga1401

edyta twoja elewacja jest piekna.co ci chyba kiedys pisalam.napisz jak mozesz jakie sa kolory.bedzie latwiej kazdemu kto sie na podobna zdecyduje.napisz tez jaki kolor jast tych boni czy jak je tam nazywaja wokol okien :smile:

----------


## Ofcbur

> podajcie cenę za m2 domino 
> a tu dla odmiany znaleziome


Mogę się dowiedzieć czym jest obłożona elewacja-to klinkier?

----------


## Miraśka

może tutaj spróbuję wkleić fotki-w mojej galerii nie pokazuja sie a wczesniej nigdy nie miałam z tym problemu-moze tutaj ktos mi pomoze  :Lol:  









pozdrawiam

----------


## pati25

Teba  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  wow !
Świetna elewacja  :smile:

----------


## pati25

Teba  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  wow !
Świetna elewacja  :smile:

----------


## acca5



----------


## acca5



----------


## Madziolka

> Czy ktoś zrobił taką elewację, lub ma zdjęcia podobnej i może je zamieścić?


Podnoszę!
Poproszę o jakieś dane => buduję Librę. Z tym że moja będzie z miedzianym/kasztanowymn (?) dachem...

----------


## Teba

> Teba   wow !
> Świetna elewacja


Bardzo dziękuję, bardzo mi zależało na czerwonych elementach- na wiosnę zrobię nowe zdjęcia- wtedy np. będą już barierki na balkonie na poddaszu   :Lol:

----------


## Miraśka

dzieki wielkie Acca-jak to zrobiłas?-jeszcze jedna fotka do rozszyfrowania została  :cry:

----------


## acca5

> dzieki wielkie Acca-jak to zrobiłas?-jeszcze jedna fotka do rozszyfrowania została


Zaznaczylam adres obrazka bez img i wstawilam w adres u gory ekranu- otwiera sie obrazek, klikam na niego prawym , na dole sa własciwości i je wstawiam w ramkę IMG muratora.

 idą bardzo powoli stąd nie było wszystkich od początku- piękny domek- ciepła czekolada z kremem śmietankowym, bardzo ładny.

----------


## Miraśka

dzieki Acca jeszcze raz-a kolor w rzeczywistosci jest bardziej zblizony do brzoskwinki -nie chciałam uzyskac efektu wielkiej czekolady gorzko-smietankowej  :Lol:

----------


## Zuzza

Witam!

Cieszę się, że mój wątek ciągle żyje  :Smile: 
Wreszcie ja mogę się pochwalić własną elewacją. Oczywiście jeszcze masa niedoróbek, ale już widać zarys koncepcji  :wink:  

Pozdrowienia!!!

----------


## aga1401

zuzza super domek.a gdzie mozna wiecej twoich fotek zobaczyc???

----------


## aga1401

juz znalazlam.sorki  :big grin:

----------


## josephine

*Zuzza* piękna, wysmakowana elewacja. Bonie wokół okien z czego są wykonane?

----------


## Zuzza

Cieszę się ze się podoba  :Smile: 

Bonie to gotowe listwy elewacyjne firmy NMC. Z czego to zrobione?.... hmmm takie twarde tworzywo piankowe.

----------


## josephine

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Na początku rozważałam zrobienie boni, później koncepcjami się zmieniła na kamienie a la piaskowiec, a po obejrzeniu Twoje elewacji znów nabrałam ochoty na bonie   :big grin:  . Bardzo drogie były te elementy?

----------


## mathiasso

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Na początku rozważałam zrobienie boni, później koncepcjami się zmieniła na kamienie a la piaskowiec, a po obejrzeniu Twoje elewacji znów nabrałam ochoty na bonie   . Bardzo drogie były te elementy?


odnośnie boni moga ja coś powiedzieć, bo właśnie zamówiłem: metr bieżący kształtuje się od 20 do 40 zł, zalezy to od grubości i kształtu, oraz czy z vatem czy bez   :cool:

----------


## pawlaczynski

Wersja z tarasem w patio. Już tylko kraty i łańcuchy 'spustowe' uff...



P.R.

----------


## gabba

> 


Czy możesz jeszcze powiedzieć jaki to kolor okien?

----------


## Wójciki Trzy

> Czy ktoś zrobił taką elewację, lub ma zdjęcia podobnej i może je zamieścić?


Witam.
Dawno tu nie zaglądałem, to mój domek, widzę, że zdjęcia żyją swoim własnym życiem  :smile:  (trochę się od tego czasu zmieniło), gdzie je znaleźliście? Numery kolorów znajdziecie w moich postach.

----------


## Sain

> Napisał Sain
> 
> Czy ktoś zrobił taką elewację, lub ma zdjęcia podobnej i może je zamieścić?   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Będę wdzięczny za informacje, ile cm szerokości ma obwódka wokół okien i wokół domu. Jak możesz to napisz mi też jakiej jest grubości. Ciekawi mnie także grubość styropianu na ścianach lukarn.

----------


## Wójciki Trzy

> Będę wdzięczny za informacje, ile cm szerokości ma obwódka wokół okien i wokół domu. Jak możesz to napisz mi też jakiej jest grubości. Ciekawi mnie także grubość styropianu na ścianach lukarn.


Szerokość obwódki 13 cm, grubość 3 cm. Całość ocieplenia 12 cm + 3 cm pogrubienie lukarn.

----------


## Sain

> Napisał Sain
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za informacje, ile cm szerokości ma obwódka wokół okien i wokół domu. Jak możesz to napisz mi też jakiej jest grubości. Ciekawi mnie także grubość styropianu na ścianach lukarn.
> 
> 
> Szerokość obwódki 13 cm, grubość 3 cm. Całość ocieplenia 12 cm + 3 cm pogrubienie lukarn.


To wymiary styropianu, czy już na gotowo z siatką i tynkiem??

----------


## AleXia78

> Napisał Izulek
> 
> Krisbydg, bardzo ładnie wyglądają narożniki domu 
> Widzę że nie masz podbitki, planujesz czy zostawiasz tak jak jest?
> 
> 
> przecież widać podbitkę
> no chyba że chodzi o AleXia78 to tam nie ma podbitki i narożniki faktycznie fajne, własnie zastanawiam się nad takimi
> AleXia78 można zdjęcie z bliższa prosić tego narożnika ?
> ...


Witam

Oto moje narożniki. Zrobiliśmy je ze styropianu. Mam nadzieję, że zdjęcia wszystko wyjaśniają. 




Pozdrwiam
AleXia

----------


## Wójciki Trzy

> Szerokość obwódki 13 cm, grubość 3 cm. Całość ocieplenia 12 cm + 3 cm pogrubienie lukarn.
> 
> To wymiary styropianu, czy już na gotowo z siatką i tynkiem??


Grubość to styropian, szerokość na gotowo, przed chwilą mierzyłem  :smile:

----------


## Sain

> Napisał Sain
> 
> Szerokość obwódki 13 cm, grubość 3 cm. Całość ocieplenia 12 cm + 3 cm pogrubienie lukarn.
> 
> To wymiary styropianu, czy już na gotowo z siatką i tynkiem??
> 
> 
> Grubość to styropian, szerokość na gotowo, przed chwilą mierzyłem


Dzięki bardzo za info, zrobię u siebie tak samo, bo wygląda ładnie   :big tongue:

----------


## Teba

Ktoś tu ostatnio mnie pytał o mój drewniany taras- zdjęcia zrobiłam i odsyłam
http://forum.muratordom.pl/tarasy-na...t95668-420.htm

----------


## darekpt

Alexia a jak masz zamiar wykończyć tą wystającą folie bąbelkową - pytam bo ona u mnie też tak wystaje i jakoś narazie nie mam ciekawej koncepcji na wykończenie tego

----------


## dankaf

Przenoszę zdjęcie z innego wątku.Przepiękna, wysmakowana elewacja.Niczego więcej bym nie dodała.Bonie wspaniale dopasowane do całości domu.Możliwe że zdjęcie pojawiło się już wcześniej ale niestety nie wszystkie  otwierają się -czerwone krzyżyki!  :Wink2:  
PS.A tak w ramach wyjaśnienia to są właśnie bonie.Natomiast ramki wokół okien to pilastry.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## mathiasso

zgadza się super elewacja i super kolory




> Przenoszę zdjęcie z innego wątku.Przepiękna, wysmakowana elewacja.Niczego więcej bym nie dodała.Bonie wspaniale dopasowane do całości domu.Możliwe że zdjęcie pojawiło się już wcześniej ale niestety nie wszystkie  otwierają się -czerwone krzyżyki!  
> PS.A tak w ramach wyjaśnienia to są właśnie bonie.Natomiast ramki wokół okien to pilastry.  
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Daga&Adam

Czy ktos ma moze zdjecia takiej elewacji:

- dach grafitowy
- podbitka biala
- okna biale
- elewacja z klinkieru - kolor ceglasty choc wpadajacy w czerwien z raczej jasno-szarymi fugami

Chodzi o tego typu dom:



Potrzebuje wiecej, wiecej, wiecej..  :Smile:  Ciekawy tez jestem jak wygladalaby tutaj stolarka w zlotym debie - ale chyba zbyt smutno  :smile:  I ew. jak wyglada jasna / ciemna fuga w takim klinkierze.
pozdr.

----------


## zetka

Widziałam już wcześniej ta elewację z boniami którą pokazała dankaf - jest świetna! W ogóle to podobają mi się bonie tylko mam wątpliwości.. czy one pasują do domów z poddaszem? Przeważnie bonie widuję na domach parterowych bądź piętrowych nowoczesnych z płaskimi dachami i do takich jak najbardziej pasują; czy na elewacji domu z poddaszem nie będzie to wyglądało śmiesznie?  :Roll:  Może ktoś dysponuje jakimiś zdjęciami boni na takich domach?  :smile:

----------


## josephine

> podobają mi się bonie tylko mam wątpliwości.. czy one pasują do domów z poddaszem?


Myślę, że tak...

----------


## acca5

dankaf -w którym watku ta elewacja- podaj jest sliczna

----------


## oliwka2007

> Napisał Sain
> 
> Czy ktoś zrobił taką elewację, lub ma zdjęcia podobnej i może je zamieścić?   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A ja szukam i szukam............ale nie mogę znaleźć tych nr kolorów   :sad:

----------


## NJerzy

> Przenoszę zdjęcie z innego wątku.Przepiękna, wysmakowana elewacja.Niczego więcej bym nie dodała.Bonie wspaniale dopasowane do całości domu.Możliwe że zdjęcie pojawiło się już wcześniej ale niestety nie wszystkie  otwierają się -czerwone krzyżyki!  
> PS.A tak w ramach wyjaśnienia to są właśnie bonie.Natomiast ramki wokół okien to pilastry.  
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich.


Jest gdzieś więcej zdjęć tego domu?

----------


## minkapinka

> dankaf -w którym watku ta elewacja- podaj jest sliczna


tę elewację wkleiłam w innym wątku  :smile:  Nie jest to mój dom, ale tak mnie zachwycił, ze pokazaliśmy go architektowi jako ideał i będziemy miec podobny.
Nasz architekt miał tylko uwagi, ze rynna w tym domu jest brzydko wyeksponowana, u nas będzie bardziej schowana.

----------


## minkapinka

jest  :smile:

----------


## minkapinka

a dom poczatkowo miał wygladać tak

----------


## Piczman

Oto dom z moich okolic, jeszcze nie jest skończony ale strasznie nam się z Żoną podoba elewacja!!
Zastanawiamy się tylko czy uda nam się uzyskac podobny efekt z blachodachówką  :Roll:  
Zdjęcie kiepskie i jedyna jakie udało się zrobić z drogi !
Właśnie tak sobie wyobrażamy nasz dom   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  



Ciekawe w tym zestawieniu kolorów są czarne rynny i obicia ścianek kolanowych (czy jak to nazwać ) ! Świetny efekt !

----------


## iwcia43

Moi drodzy. Co sądzicie o takim zestawieniu dachówka kasztan robena, okna białe ze szprosami, biała podbitka i ...no właśnie łupek biały wkoło czy brąz? (dość ciemny nie ma wyboru kolorów). Rynny ocynk, elewacja jakaś jasna - jeszcze nei wiem.Dach kopertowy,3 lukarny. Niestety nie mam fotek.Wymyśliłam sobie jeszcze co by murłaty zostały nie zabijane skrzynką tylko wymalowane pod kolor dachówki i zostawione na zewnątrz.Nie wiem czy coś takiego się robi. Co  sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu?

----------


## dankaf

> Napisał acca5
> 
> dankaf -w którym watku ta elewacja- podaj jest sliczna
> 
> 
> tę elewację wkleiłam w innym wątku  Nie jest to mój dom, ale tak mnie zachwycił, ze pokazaliśmy go architektowi jako ideał i będziemy miec podobny.
> Nasz architekt miał tylko uwagi, ze rynna w tym domu jest brzydko wyeksponowana, u nas będzie bardziej schowana.


A ja uważam że rynna jest przepięknie wyeksponowana.Ale oczywiście to rzecz gustu  :Wink2:  
*acca5*-domek umieściła *minkapinka* w temacie :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ktora-z-n...em,t141687.htm
Żal było patrzec żeby taka elewacja się marnowała i gdzieś po innym forum walała  :Wink2:

----------


## efilo

popieram danke

rynna jest tutaj elementem ozdobnym dodającym domowi ciekawego charakteru - takim samym elementem jak bonie - po prostu urozmaica elewacje.

wydaje mi się że to był zamierzony efekt - świadczy o tym zarówno kolor jak i miejsce umieszczenia

----------


## megi*

Ja uważam, że rynny jak najbardziej powinny zostać. Nadają takiego charakterku. Jest to projekt gotowy czy indywidualny?

----------


## Dyzio Marzyciel

Watek bardzo malowniczy i ciekawy , mam pytanie - moze to nie do tego watku - , ale bede wdzieczny za pomoc. Mialem robic elewacje akrylowa, ale nagle wykonawca wyskoczyl mi ze ma podwykonawce  na elewacje zewnetrzna maszynową ...nie wiem o co mu chodzi i dlaczego tak mu nagle na tym zaczelo zalezec? - czy jest jakas zasadnicza roznica w jakosci i wykonastwie elewacji tradycyjnie a maszynowo? (moze koszty sa zupelnie inne?) raczej kazdy tu juz jest po elewacji wiec moze ktos moglby sie podzielic luznymi uwagami na ten temat - bede zobowiazany..

moje doswiadczenie z tynkami maszynowymi jest takie ze wokół jest totalny balagan , ale to moze bardziej sie oplaca, jak myslicie ?

----------


## minkapinka

> Ja uważam, że rynny jak najbardziej powinny zostać. Nadają takiego charakterku. Jest to projekt gotowy czy indywidualny?


to jest projekt indywidualny, co widać   :Lol:

----------


## Tyson

> zgadza się super elewacja i super kolory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dankaf
> 
> ...


*Czy może ktoś napisać co to za elewacja bo na prawdę jest super???*

----------


## efilo

*Tyson*
elewacja faktycznie super.
ale co masz na myśli zadając tak sformułowane pytanie?   :Roll:

----------


## Tyson

> *Tyson*
> elewacja faktycznie super.
> ale co masz na myśli zadając tak sformułowane pytanie?


 :smile: 
Chodzi mi o firme i kolor....

----------


## efilo

To raczej się nie dowiesz bo to nie właściciel wklejał domek.  :Roll:

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał acca5
> 
> dankaf -w którym watku ta elewacja- podaj jest sliczna
> 
> 
> tę elewację wkleiłam w innym wątku  Nie jest to mój dom, ale tak mnie zachwycił, ze pokazaliśmy go architektowi jako ideał i będziemy miec podobny.
> Nasz architekt miał tylko uwagi, ze rynna w tym domu jest brzydko wyeksponowana, u nas będzie bardziej schowana.


Rynny do przeżycia, gdzieś muszą być, (na jednej ścianie są nawet dwie blisko siebie dla zachowania symetrii, wygląda lepiej niż z jedną). Dla mnie absolutnie nieakceptowalne są te lampy i kamery wystające w przypadkowych punktach płaskiej elewacji - tym bardziej że można to było idealnie schować w podbitce, i uzyskać lepszy efekt oświetleniowy. 
Natomiast prostota i dobór kolorystyki elewacji zachwycają

----------


## darekpt

to ja się pochwale swoją:

----------


## minkapinka

[
Rynny do przeżycia, gdzieś muszą być, (na jednej ścianie są nawet dwie blisko siebie dla zachowania symetrii, wygląda lepiej niż z jedną). Dla mnie absolutnie nieakceptowalne są te lampy i kamery wystające w przypadkowych punktach płaskiej elewacji - tym bardziej że można to było idealnie schować w podbitce, i uzyskać lepszy efekt oświetleniowy. 
Natomiast prostota i dobór kolorystyki elewacji zachwycają[/quote]

Jak widać każdy zwraca na uwagę na coś innego   :smile:  Lamp nie można było schować w podbitce, bo podbitki nie ma - jest gzyms  Nie lubię oświetlenia w podbitce, w piętrowym domu oświetlenie w podbitce/gzymsie przeszkadzałoby w sypialniach. Lampy moim zdaniem są prawie niewidoczne, mnie nie rażą.  Kamer raczej schować się nie da, są w każdym rogu domu.

----------


## sure

No dobrze. Nareszcie przyszedł czas na moją elewację. Dzisiaj zrobiłam fotki budowy - montuje się konstrukcja dachowa. Spróbowałam sobie fotkę wstępnie pokolorować, poniżej zamieszczam efekty. Niestety próba dość nieudolna z powodu braku narzędzi (a może i talentu?). Dach w rzeczywistości będzie nieco inny (Rupp Ceramika - Sirius 13 - miedziana angoba). Myślałam o podmurówce w podobnej tonacji,ale teraz przyszła mi do głowy szara:




Co wy na to? Proszę o oceny, bo już sama nie wiem...  :sad:

----------


## darekpt

jakoś ta szara mi nie pasuje , ale ja się na kolorach kompletnie nie znam...

----------


## acca5

sure- ja bym szara zastosowała ale tylko częściowo- na fragmentach- np- wejście- taras i podmurówka- reszta na złamany eqri biel, nie wiem czy masz bramę garażowa - ja bym zrobiła tez na szaro, wkleję fotkę która mi się podoba kolorystycznie to może ci coś się wyjaśni.

----------


## sure

Rzeczywiście, ładna brama. Dach bardziej czerwony niz mój planowany.Właśnie taki kolor elewacji mi się podoba, prawie bialy, wpadający w coś (ecru, szarość, czy inny?) U mnie z podmurówką jest ten problem, że dom ma podpiwniczenie w 1/2  - tu, gdzie brama garazowa, z uwagi na nachylenie gruntu. Dlatego od strony garażu ta 'podmurówka' ma w projekcie wysokośc kondygnacji piwnicznej, stąd tak dużo szarego. Można też zrobić mniejszy pasek, chociaż wtedy od frontu wydaje się jakoś niesymetrycznie...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Piątka



----------


## NJerzy

> 


Znowu coś dla mnie, nawet kształt i kolor dachu się zgadza  :Smile: 
Można prosić o więcej zdjęć?

----------


## Piątka

niestety nie mam..
kiedyś gdzieś napotkałam i schomikowałam.. bo mi sie spodobało  :smile:

----------


## malmuc

> Napisał Piątka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Znowu coś dla mnie, nawet kształt i kolor dachu się zgadza 
> Można prosić o więcej zdjęć?


zdjecie pochodzi z tego wątku

http://forum.muratordom.pl/kolorowe-okna,t91302.htm

----------


## Piątka

dzięki Malmuc  :smile:

----------


## AleXia78

> Alexia a jak masz zamiar wykończyć tą wystającą folie bąbelkową - pytam bo ona u mnie też tak wystaje i jakoś narazie nie mam ciekawej koncepcji na wykończenie tego



Witam

Darekpt wokół domu dałam krawężniki i zasypałam kamieniami żeby od deszczu nie brudziła się elewacja:

----------


## anna.misia

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...1b3eafd03.html a to moja elewacja  :big grin:

----------


## tosinek

Po czterech mesiącach spełniam swoje marzenie i prezentuję swoją elewację

----------


## tosinek



----------


## Damro

*Tosinek*
Elewacja przecudna,dom również bardzo ładny,wszystko dobrane tak ze smakiem,możesz zdradzic co to za kolor elewacji?

----------


## AskaK

> Oto dom z moich okolic, jeszcze nie jest skończony ale strasznie nam się z Żoną podoba elewacja!!
> Zastanawiamy się tylko czy uda nam się uzyskac podobny efekt z blachodachówką  
> Zdjęcie kiepskie i jedyna jakie udało się zrobić z drogi !
> Właśnie tak sobie wyobrażamy nasz dom     
> 
> 
> 
> Ciekawe w tym zestawieniu kolorów są czarne rynny i obicia ścianek kolanowych (czy jak to nazwać ) ! Świetny efekt !


PIĘKNY!!! Takie zestawienie sobie wymarzyłam, tylko mam zagwostkę - jakie okna? Bardziej podobają mi się we wnętrzu ciemne drewniane, ale białe wyglądają lepiej na zewnatrz...  :smile:

----------


## tosinek

> *Tosinek*
> Elewacja przecudna,dom również bardzo ładny,wszystko dobrane tak ze smakiem,możesz zdradzic co to za kolor elewacji?


to jest kolor z kabe nr K10050 a do boni K 10040 cieszę się, że się podoba  :smile:

----------


## Zochna

to i ja wkleje nasza wiejska stodolke- a co mi tam  :smile: 
Brakuje :
okiennic w dolnych oknach
deskowania u gory - z tym ze nie na pewno  :smile: 
drewnianego zadaszenia/ganku przed wejsciem - na który nie mamy pomysłu  :smile: 
acha - no i ogrodu brakuje  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*zochna* cudny domek!   :big tongue:  
wlasnie ostatnio chodzilo mi po glowie, ze chcialabym domek w takim stylu, wlasnie dach dwospadowy, troche drewna, troche kamienia lub cegly...
Nawet projekt Muratora znalazlam, czekaj no, jak to bylo..., WM18... 
Ale ten Twoj .., przesliczny..., strasznie mi sie podoba!!!   :big tongue:  
a jak tam widze jakas z moich wyszywanek....   :Lol:  dawaj no adres na pw.   :big grin:

----------


## Zochna

Dzięki *Zeljko* kochana  :big grin:  
domek - jak to czesto bywa - okazal sie troche za maly,
ale przy moim zamilowaniu do sprzatania ma to swoje dobre strony  :wink: 
Ogolnie to go lubimy, jako i nasza wieś  :smile:  Mysle, ze jak obrosnie zielenia
to sie dobrze w okolice wtopi. 
Spojrzalam na WM 18 - bardzo ladny  :big grin: 
Czyzbys tesknila za budowaniem ?  :smile: 

O wyszywance to nie smialabym marzyc - no chyba , 
zebys bardzo nalegala     :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Hehe, chyba nawet tesknie...   :Lol:  
No na pewno na starosc nie zostanie w tej chalupie, kto mi to posprzata... My albo z powrotem do mieszkania - co jakos mi sie nie wydaje.., albo do mniejszego bardziej przytulnego domku.
Jak planowalismy ten, to pokoj dla gosci i gabinet musial byc na dole.., w rezultacie wyszedl nam ten dlugasnik parterowy... Teraz widze, ze spokojnie te pokoje mogly byc u gory, a dol bardziej "zbity" i przytulny.
p.s. A adres gdzie jest, nic nie mam w skrzynce...   :Evil:

----------


## Jasia

> to i ja wkleje nasza wiejska stodolke- a co mi tam 
> Brakuje :
> okiennic w dolnych oknach
> deskowania u gory - z tym ze nie na pewno 
> drewnianego zadaszenia/ganku przed wejsciem - na który nie mamy pomysłu 
> acha - no i ogrodu brakuje


uroczo  :big grin:  
a jak obrośnie to będzie prze-uroczo  :big grin:

----------


## Irma

Zochna, piękny domek. 
śliczne detale

----------


## Gacusiowa

przecudne elewacje pokazujecie...
a ja pomocy szukam właśnie w kwestii elewacyjnej...
bo już się szczerze mówic pogubiłąm mocno...   :oops:  

buduję Melanię z Archipelagu, z pewnymi drobnymi zmianami (rozmiary okien, adaptacja garażu etc) no i utkwiłam na elewacji...

propozycja kolorystyczna architekta jest taka:

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...a&SearchForm=1 reszta tutaj

w linku poniżej przykładowa realizacja domku 

http://www.archipelag.pl/realizacje/...e805re658#Body
mi się podoba średnio, wg mnie klinkier za ciemny, za ciężki i ogólne wrażenie jest dość ponure... marzy mi się coś innego.

tak więc idę troszkę w innym kierunku...
dachówkę wybraną mam... Rupp ceramika => Opal Kasztan (karpiówka, angoba błyszcząca)

mój kolor to trzeci od prawej
rynny i blacharka miedziana...

no i tu zaczyna się mój problem...
jaką do tej dachówki dobrać cegłę klinkierową (kolor)?
wolałabym coś jaśniejszego... 


Wienerberger Kosmo - boję się, że będzie za ciemne...


CRH Rustiek - to wygląda ciekawie, ale jak będzie wyglądać na ścianie??

a może w ogóle 'przerobić' koncepcję i klinkierem tylko wykończyć kominy a resztę jakąś inną elewacją? jaką? help....

[edit]
a może na Forum znalazłby się ktoś chętny do opracowania koncepcji elewacji i kolorystyki zewnętrznej tego domku, dopasowania do wybranej przeze mnie dachówki koloru elewacji (ew. konepcji klinkier czy inna alternatywa), nadbitki i stolarki okiennej/bramowej..?

----------


## [email protected]

*Gacusiowa* a możę coś takiego Ciebie zainspiruje? to nie mój domek, ale pozwole sobie go wkleić


powodzenia

----------


## Gacusiowa

całkiem fajna, taka 'cieplutka' ta Melania...
serdeczne dzięki również za link na pw, pooglądam domki z klinkierem  :smile: 

ale wybór nie jest łatwy   :Roll:

----------


## damimax

Gacusiowa - nie wiem dlaczego Twój klinkier Terca Kosmo, wygląda zupełnie inaczej, niż ten który mam zamiar mieć na kominie. Chyba czas sie przejechać i zobaczyć jak wygląda na żywo...

----------


## Gacusiowa

> Gacusiowa - nie wiem dlaczego Twój klinkier Terca Kosmo, wygląda zupełnie inaczej, niż ten który mam zamiar mieć na kominie. Chyba czas sie przejechać i zobaczyć jak wygląda na żywo...


fakt   :ohmy:  
trza się przejecha z dachówką pod pachą   :Lol: 

'mój' jest ze strony wienerbergera

----------


## damimax

mój też :smile:  Pojęcia nie mam skąd ta różnica  :ohmy:  
No dobra - wnioski wyciągniete - trzeba zobaczyć na żywo, uciekajmy juz stąd za ten zjaz z tematu głównego, bo nas pogonią :smile:

----------


## sure

Cegłę trzeba obejrzeć na żywo, a już Wienerbergera koniecznie...    :Confused:  
Pamiętam swoje zdziwienie na widok Terca Pomerania. Różni się od zdjęć w necie, jak beż iburaczki!  A przy okazji - może wkleicie gdzieś fotki z wizji lokalnej, pls?

----------


## Sloneczko

*Gacusiowa*, a co myślisz o elewacji Ondraszka? 





Mnie od dawna bardzo się podoba  :smile:

----------


## Gacusiowa

niezła, tylko u mnie kolor dachu już wybrany   :Roll:  
ale zastanawiam się nad wymianą klinkieru na kamień...

----------


## Gosia  ze Złotego Rogu

[quote="Zuzza"]Witam!

Cieszę się, że mój wątek ciągle żyje  :Smile: 
Wreszcie ja mogę się pochwalić własną elewacją. Oczywiście jeszcze masa niedoróbek, ale już widać zarys koncepcji  :wink:  

Pozdrowienia!!!

Śliczny domek, elewacja super. A mogę dowiedzieć się jakie to listwy zastosowałaś wokół okien?

Ups... już było o ty wcześniej  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## ms.

*Gacusiowa*, masz dużo tego klinkieru - kominu, jaskółka, masywne przypory i cokół...

Wydaje mi się, że klinkier powinien być jaśniejszy od koloru dachu. Inaczej wyjdzie za ciężko (jak na pierwszej przykładowej realizacji) lub mdło/płasko/grzeczniutko (druga realizacja z kolorami identycznymi).

marta

----------


## AgaAloes

*Zochna*...zakochalam sie!!!! Pieknie!

----------


## Gacusiowa

> *Gacusiowa*, masz dużo tego klinkieru - kominu, jaskółka, masywne przypory i cokół...
> 
> *Wydaje mi się, że klinkier powinien być jaśniejszy od koloru dachu*. Inaczej wyjdzie za ciężko (jak na pierwszej przykładowej realizacji) lub mdło/płasko/grzeczniutko (druga realizacja z kolorami identycznymi).
> 
> marta


się zgadzam  :smile:  dlatego szukałam jakichś jasnych kolorów, jakoś nieefektywnie   :oops:  

podjęłam męską decyzję - jutro spotkanie z panią architekt, której zlecę 'zrobienie' tej elewacji; kto wie - może ograniczymy ilość klinkieru? na pewno pokażę ostateczną wersję  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Gacusiowa*, ja bym poszła w kamienie, ale to jest tylko moje zdanie  :smile: 

Nie wiem gdzie budujesz, ale jest na Allegro dobry sprzedawca:
http://www.allegro.pl/show_user_auct...nterval=7&buy=

Ktoś z FM kupował u niego w Chęcinach kamienie, stąd wiem.

----------


## Zochna

*Jasia , Irma , AgaAloes* -
nawet nie wiedziałam, że to tak miło jest jak się komuś 
jeszcze podoba    :big grin:  
dziękuje bardzo  :big grin:

----------


## sure

> to i ja wkleje nasza wiejska stodolke- a co mi tam 
> Brakuje :
> okiennic w dolnych oknach
> deskowania u gory - z tym ze nie na pewno 
> drewnianego zadaszenia/ganku przed wejsciem - na który nie mamy pomysłu 
> acha - no i ogrodu brakuje


Przyłączam się do ogólnych achów i ochów - domek cudny. I taki nieprzeciętny! czy pokrycie dachu to jest tzw. gont? Bardzo fajnie to wygląda. Możesz napisać, jaką cegłę/płytkę masz przy wejściu? Jest taka bardzo naturalna, podoba mi się. fajnie dobrane kolory...   :smile: 

pozdrawiam,

----------


## Zochna

> Przyłączam się do ogólnych achów i ochów - domek cudny. I taki nieprzeciętny! czy pokrycie dachu to jest tzw. gont? Bardzo fajnie to wygląda. Możesz napisać, jaką cegłę/płytkę masz przy wejściu? Jest taka bardzo naturalna, podoba mi się. fajnie dobrane kolory...  
> 
> pozdrawiam,


dziękuję bardzo za ochy i achy  :smile:   :wink: 
na dachu jest wiór osikowy - trochę inaczej kładziony niż gont drewniany.
Cegła ręcznie formowana  z cegielni hoffmanowskiej w Kraśniku.
(tradycyjna 10 )
http://www.hoffmanowska.pl/
A własciwie to płytka z tej cegły. Sami ją cieliśmy na placki - niezła zabawa,
można przy okazji kort tenisowy założyć  :wink: 

btw - polecam i cegłę i współpracę z hoffmanowską . 
Kupowaliśmy 2 lata temu - ale mam nadzieję, że nic się na gorsze nie zmieniło  :smile:

----------


## Janusz75

skasowane  :wink:

----------


## foksi

Świetny ten wątek  :big grin:  

A jakie elewacje  :ohmy:  " Zazdraszczam"  i przyłączam się do zachwytów  :Roll: 

Mój domek właśnie się ociepla, ale pogoda przerwała robotę i będzie pewnie trzeba czekać do wiosny z kończeniem elewacji  :sad:

----------


## Żelka

> Kilka fotek z dzisiejszego tournee po okolicy  mam nadzieje, że właściciele nie będą mieli nic przeciwko temu


No, nie wiem, nie wiem! Mysle, ze moga miec. Lepiej jednak takich numerow nie robic. 
Nadzieja nadzieja, ale zgody wlascicieli (jak rozumiem) ani na fotografowanie domow ani na zamieszczanie ich w Necie nie masz, wiec dla wlasnego spokoju lepiej tego nie rob.
 :Roll:

----------


## Janusz75

> Napisał Janusz75
> 
> Kilka fotek z dzisiejszego tournee po okolicy  mam nadzieje, że właściciele nie będą mieli nic przeciwko temu
> 
> 
> No, nie wiem, nie wiem! Mysle, ze moga miec. Lepiej jednak takich numerow nie robic. 
> Nadzieja nadzieja, ale zgody wlascicieli (jak rozumiem) ani na fotografowanie domow ani na zamieszczanie ich w Necie nie masz, wiec dla wlasnego spokoju lepiej tego nie rob.


Już mam moralniaka   :Roll:  , ale to wszystko w dobrej wierze :smile:  inspiracja dla szukających natchnienia  :smile:

----------


## Damro

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Janusz75
> 
> ...


Lepiej wykasuj zdjęcia dla Twojego dobra  :Roll:

----------


## kazia25

Moja elewacja, 

...

----------


## dardurdka

Przepiękna!!! A jak dojdzie kamień to dopiero będzie super!!! Jakie to kolorki? A i, jeśli można spytać, o kolor okien??? Na prawdę bardzo subtelna elewacja  :big grin:

----------


## Janusz75

> Napisał Janusz75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


Zgodnie z postulatami skasowane   :Roll:  

W sumie sama nie wiem, czy byłabym zachwycona, gdyby ktoś gdzieś wykorzystał fotki mojego domu bez mojej wiedzy i zgody...  :Confused:   Więc pewnie macie rację.

Jeszcze tylko małe spostrzeżenie: w tym wątku jest więcej takich "nadużyć".
W każdym razie jeśli jeszcze wrzucę jakąś elewację to pewnie dopiero swoją  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## kazia25

> Przepiękna!!! A jak dojdzie kamień to dopiero będzie super!!! Jakie to kolorki? A i, jeśli można spytać, o kolor okien??? Na prawdę bardzo subtelna elewacja


Dziękować!!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Kolorków niestety nie pamiętam, musiałabym fakturkę znaleźć. Później poszukam i dopisze numery, ale są  to kolory z Webera. Okna są w kolorze złotego dębu   :smile: 

Są to kolorki Weber 121E i 121D, albo 120E i 120D hmm na fakturce miałam te pierwsze numery, jednak na stronie Weber'a ich nie ma. Może błąd sprzedawcy   :Roll:  
Zerknę na budowie na wiaderko i wtedy napiszę dokładnie.
Więc z pewnością jest to 121E i 121D

----------


## dankaf

> Napisał Janusz75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


Bez sera.........................Ludzie to musielibyście wykasowac tutaj połowę zdjęc.Ile tu już zdjęc sie przewineło.Wystarczy na poprzednią stronę wejśc i już widac kto jakie umieścił zdjęcia np.pstrykając podczas spaceru.To trzeba było się trzymac takiej reguły od samego początku.Nie potrzebny szum.

----------


## Janusz75

> Napisał Damro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Janusz75
> 
> ...


Z małą nieśmiałością wytknęłam to wyżej  :smile:  ale dla swojego dobra wolę zrobic DELETE  :wink:

----------


## JoShi

Janusz daj spokój i oddaj zdjęcia. Jeszcze nikt nie wprowadził takiego prawa które zabraniałoby *Tobie* dysponować *Twoimi* własnymi fotkami bez względu na to co się na nich znajduje (jest parę wyjątków jak wykorzystanie czyjegoś wizerunku w celach komercyjnych, zniesławienie itp, ale zdjęcia domów z okolicy pod to nie podpadają). Wyobraź sobie co by było, gdyby zabronić publikowania zdjęć na których znajdują się czyjeś domy. Ludzie musieliby przestać fotografować się w miastach a jeśli już to chyba tylko w parku, bo przecież nie na ulicy. I w ogóle nie widzę nic złego w pokazaniu zdjęcia z cudzym domem szczególnie jeśli się mówi pozytywnie o wyglądzie tego domu a o adresie czy danych osobowych właściciela mowy nie ma.  No niech mi ktoś uprzejmie wyjaśni co w tym zdrożnego?

----------


## rogbog

Ja nie ryzykowałabym pokazywania "cudzych" domów  :Confused:  Zwłaszcza jeśli przyswoim avatarze mam napisane dość dokładne swoje dane, i piszesz ze zdjęcia są z okolicy.  Dla chcacego nie ma nic trudnego...
Ale to tak na matrginesie.

Zdjecia naszej elewacji- jeszcze nie skonczona dołem .Będą płytki w kolorze zbliżonym do kolory dachówki.




Pozdr  :smile:  [/img]

----------


## dorkaS

> Moja elewacja, tam gdzie brak kolorku będzie kamieniem obłożone


Bardzo mi sie podoba Twoja elewacja! Czy mozesz zdradzic jaka jest szerokosc obramien przy oknach/drzwiach?

----------


## kazia25

> Napisał kazia25
> 
> Moja elewacja, tam gdzie brak kolorku będzie kamieniem obłożone
> 
> 
> Bardzo mi sie podoba Twoja elewacja! Czy mozesz zdradzic jaka jest szerokosc obramien przy oknach/drzwiach?


Ich szerokość to 12 cm    :smile:

----------


## JoShi

> Ja nie ryzykowałabym pokazywania "cudzych" domów  Zwłaszcza jeśli przyswoim avatarze mam napisane dość dokładne swoje dane, i piszesz ze zdjęcia są z okolicy.  Dla chcacego nie ma nic trudnego...


No nie ma, ale co może ten chcący? Bo jakoś nie czaję. Przecież nie pokazujesz rozkładu pomieszczeń nie piszesz o systemach zabezpieczających, o zwyczajach właścicieli itd. No w czym tkwi zagrożenie? Napisz bo nie łapię.

----------


## inches

> Ja nie ryzykowałabym pokazywania "cudzych" domów  Zwłaszcza jeśli przyswoim avatarze mam napisane dość dokładne swoje dane, i piszesz ze zdjęcia są z okolicy.  Dla chcacego nie ma nic trudnego...
> Ale to tak na matrginesie.
> 
> Zdjecia naszej elewacji- jeszcze nie skonczona dołem .Będą płytki w kolorze zbliżonym do kolory dachówki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdr  [/img]


A co to za urocza dachówka ???

----------


## inches

Już wiem Bogen Granat Brązowy. Zachorowałam na nią i stanęła do odstatecznego castingu z Futurą Creatona Brązową Glazurowaną Noblesse.
Super elewacja.   :big grin:

----------


## rogbog

> Napisał rogbog
> 
> Ja nie ryzykowałabym pokazywania "cudzych" domów  Zwłaszcza jeśli przyswoim avatarze mam napisane dość dokładne swoje dane, i piszesz ze zdjęcia są z okolicy.  Dla chcacego nie ma nic trudnego...
> 
> 
> No nie ma, ale co może ten chcący? Bo jakoś nie czaję. Przecież nie pokazujesz rozkładu pomieszczeń nie piszesz o systemach zabezpieczających, o zwyczajach właścicieli itd. No w czym tkwi zagrożenie? Napisz bo nie łapię.


No a co może chcieć "ten chcący"? Przecież po tym świecie chodzą nie tylko uczciwi ludzie. Moich przyjaciół w ciągu miesiąca!!!! "obrobili" dwa razy  :ohmy:  .I...to w nocy kiedy wszyscy byli w domu..co prawda spali, ale byli.I nie znali wcześniej rozkładu pomieszczeń.Poznali, jak już się włamali  :Confused:  
Lepiej nie kusić...Może ja przewrażliwiona jestem, ale wolę odpowiadać za swoje...

Pozdr

----------


## rogbog

> Już wiem Bogen Granat Brązowy. Zachorowałam na nią i stanęła do odstatecznego castingu z Futurą Creatona Brązową Glazurowaną Noblesse.
> Super elewacja.



Dzięki za ocenę elewacji  :big grin:   :cool:  
Jeszcze zdjęcie elewacji od fontu  :Wink2:  



Bingo  :big grin:   :Lol:  .Polecam dachóweczkę, to był naz faworyt od samego początku-całej mojej rodzinki  :cool:  


Pozdr

[/img]

----------


## dankaf

> Zwłaszcza jeśli przyswoim avatarze mam napisane dość dokładne swoje dane, i piszesz ze zdjęcia są z okolicy.  Dla chcacego nie ma nic trudnego...


 To ja się pytam po jakie licho zakładany był ten wątek?
To po co pokazujemy również własne domy?

----------


## rogbog

No właśnie -pokazujemy własne domy-WŁASNE!!! Sami się na to decydujemy.!
Natomiast chyba jest róznica w tym,że pokazujemy czyjś dom-bez jego zgody.I najczęściej taka osoba nie jest świadoma tego.
Uszanujmy to. I tylko tyle.

Pozdr

----------


## DorciaIQ

> Przecież po tym świecie chodzą nie tylko uczciwi ludzie. Moich przyjaciół w ciągu miesiąca!!!! "obrobili" dwa razy  .I...to w nocy kiedy wszyscy byli w domu..co prawda spali, ale byli.I nie znali wcześniej rozkładu pomieszczeń.Poznali, jak już się włamali  
> Lepiej nie kusić...Może ja przewrażliwiona jestem, ale wolę odpowiadać za swoje...
> 
> Pozdr


Hehe a to dobre - to jak pokażesz dom w internecie (bo przecież na FM to sami złodzieje, nie?) to stanowi zagrożenie, a jak ktoś koło niego przechodzi to już nie? Chyba łatwiej sobie domy pooglądać jeżdżąc po dzielnicach willowych niż szukając na FM, gdzie nie ma podanych adresów! 
Luuuudzie wrzućcie na luz - *JoShi* dobrze mówi - przecież to paranoja jakaś   :Confused:  Może jak robię foty na swojej budowie to też mam tak kadrować, żeby przypadkiem nie znalazł się na zdjęciu kawałek domu sąsiada?   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

> Może jak robię foty na swojej budowie to też mam tak kadrować, żeby przypadkiem nie znalazł się na zdjęciu kawałek domu sąsiada?


To zalezy od tego jakiego masz sasiada.   :Wink2:  

Ja zawsze tak kadruje.   :big grin:   :Wink2:  A jak zdjecia z Netu wklejam to zawsze podaje zrodlo, aby nie bylo, ze komus cos kradne...   :Lol:  
No ale na mnie nie patrzcie, kazdy wie, ze ja nie z tej ziemi.   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## DorciaIQ

> Napisał DorciaIQ
> 
>  Może jak robię foty na swojej budowie to też mam tak kadrować, żeby przypadkiem nie znalazł się na zdjęciu kawałek domu sąsiada?  
> 
> 
> To zalezy od tego jakiego masz sasiada.   
> 
> Ja zawsze tak kadruje.    A jak zdjecia z Netu wklejam to zawsze podaje zrodlo, aby nie bylo, ze komus cos kradne...   
> No ale na mnie nie patrzcie, kazdy wie, ze ja nie z tej ziemi.


Nie no, cudze zdjęcia to co innego niż zdjęcia cudzych obiektów  :Wink2:

----------


## dankaf

Skoro każdy uważa że swoją rację ma..........

To pokasujcie również zdjęcia na których widac dom sąsiada.

PS.Niesprawiedliwe było pouczanie *Janusza75* skoro wątek przewija się od dawien dawna.

----------


## JoShi

> No a co może chcieć "ten chcący"? Przecież po tym świecie chodzą nie tylko uczciwi ludzie. Moich przyjaciół w ciągu miesiąca!!!! "obrobili" dwa razy


Ja wiem co on może chcieć, ale co on może zrobić na podstawie zdjęcia elewacji. No sama powiedz? Naprawdę nie łapię jakie zagrożenie stwarzam pokazując czyjś dom?

----------


## manieq82

Wydaje mi się że robicie burzę w szklance wody. Fakt internet to potężne medium ale co z tego jak ktoś pokaże elewację czyjegoś domu. Nie przesadzacie?

Ogólnie forum stanowi medum komunikacji grupy osób dyskutujących na pewien temat - w tym przypadku elewacji. Z kolei nikt nie wkleja czyiś fotek wnętrz czy instalacji lub osoby i ich postaci tylko czasami "napotkane" na spacerze elewacje a w 99% własne. 
Co innego gdybyśmy to wykorzystywali komercyjnie itd. ale w naszym przypadku to jest jedynie temat dyskusji kręgu znajomych.

Reasumując - niepotrzebny krzyk

----------


## utek76

Moja troszkę zmieniona:

----------


## Rosses

> Wersja z tarasem w patio. Już tylko kraty i łańcuchy 'spustowe' uff...
> 
> 
> 
> P.R.


Ile osób wpadło już do tego dołka Pawlaczyński? Szkoda kwiatka   :Lol:

----------


## Rosses

> A mój domek wygląda tak:
> 
> 
> Kolor miał być wprawdzie inny, ale jakoś go przeżyje


Dorotadra, domek jest piękny ale ten kolor wypalił mi monitor   :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

> Skoro każdy uważa że swoją rację ma..........
> 
> To pokasujcie również zdjęcia na których widac dom sąsiada.
> 
> PS.Niesprawiedliwe było pouczanie *Janusza75* skoro wątek przewija się od dawien dawna.


Ja pisalam ze swojego doswiadczenia, bo akurat mam sasiadke ktora trzeba obchodzic z daleka. A na pewno nie ona jedna taka na tym swiecie. Jak pisalam posta do J*anusz75*, to raczej z troski, bo sama napisala, ze to ze spaceru po okolicy. Wiec sobie wyobrazilam takiego sasiada co to przychodzi i chce okna powybijac... (moja akurat chciala   :Roll:  )
Nie bylo to pouczanie! Jezeli *Janusz75* tak to odebrala to najmocniej przepraszam. 
Niech kazdy robi w zgodzie ze samym soba i bedzie dobrze.., a ja nie bede sie juz czepiac, obiecuje.    :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## rogbog

> Napisał dankaf
> 
> Skoro każdy uważa że swoją rację ma..........
> 
> To pokasujcie również zdjęcia na których widac dom sąsiada.
> 
> PS.Niesprawiedliwe było pouczanie *Janusza75* skoro wątek przewija się od dawien dawna.
> 
> 
> ...


  :smile:  Dokładnie o to samo mi chodziło  :smile:  .
I nie zakładam - *DorciaIQ*- że na FM sami złodzieje  :ohmy:  .Skąd przyszło Ci to do głowy  :ohmy:  .
Niech każdy odpowie sobie sam na pytanie- czy chciałby,żeby zdjęcia jego domu pokazywane były na forum *bez jego zgody*.I nie ma znaczenia, czy jest forumowiczem czy nie. Ja chyba nie  :Confused:  

Pozdr

----------


## Janusz75

> Napisał dankaf
> 
> Skoro każdy uważa że swoją rację ma..........
> 
> To pokasujcie również zdjęcia na których widac dom sąsiada.
> 
> PS.Niesprawiedliwe było pouczanie *Janusza75* skoro wątek przewija się od dawien dawna.
> 
> 
> ...


Ale się narobiło   :Roll:  a ja tylko kilka fotek ku wzbogaceniu watku chcialam dorzucic  :smile: 

mam jednak nadzieje, ze temat będzie sie dalej rozwijal, bo ciagle poszukuje pomyslu na swoja elewacje  :smile: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich :smile:

----------


## Żelka

No pewnie, ze bedzie. Pogadalim sobie i dalej wio!!!  :Lol:  
Jak jakas Zeljka znowu nie wtraci swoje dwa grosze,   :Evil:  bedzie dobrze.     :big tongue:   :Wink2:  
Wkleilabym nawet swoja elewacje ale niema sie czym chwalic.   :big tongue:

----------


## tosinek

To teraz trochę od frontu, poużywam sobie i pochwalę się.

----------


## tosinek

i jeszcze inne ujęcie, o:

----------


## jesien2004

Tosinek - Bardzo ładna Twoja elewacji... Kurcze podoba mi sie ten garaż!

----------


## tosinek

> Tosinek - Bardzo ładna Twoja elewacji... Kurcze podoba mi sie ten garaż!


Mnie też  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## qqrq5

> Napisał jesien2004
> 
> Tosinek - Bardzo ładna Twoja elewacji... Kurcze podoba mi sie ten garaż!
> 
> 
> Mnie też


*Tosinek* a jakie macie drzwi wejsciowe??
rowniez bede miec białe okna i biała brame garazowa  :smile:

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jesien2004
> 
> ...


hi, hi ................ nie mamy to znaczy mamy takie szaro - srebne gospodarcze........ ale przyjadę przed Wigilią i będa montować. Kto zna mojego mężą ten wie, że okna wybierał 14 miesięcy, drzwi 19 miiesięcy - słowem słonik w ciąży

----------


## qqrq5

nom to zdradz tajemnice jaki kolor  :big tongue:

----------


## tosinek

> nom to zdradz tajemnice jaki kolor


jedyny słuszny białe z witrażem. I do tego zapas ścierek do mycia pod choinkę ale co tam

----------


## malgosia0023

*tosinek* elewacja bardzo ładna.Jak będziesz mieć drzwi to prosimy o fotki   :Wink2:

----------


## tosinek

> *tosinek* elewacja bardzo ładna.Jak będziesz mieć drzwi to prosimy o fotki


to trzeba się uzbroić w cierpliwość  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Agnieszka123

Mirabelki z archonu

----------


## Żelka

Sliczny domek.   :big tongue:

----------


## mika73

> i jeszcze inne ujęcie, o:


tosinek, elewacja rewelacja!!!! Takiej właśnie szukam. Czy mogłabym prosić o namiar? (firma, numer) Z góry wielkie, wielkie dzięki!!!!! 
I jeszcze mała prośba, wklej parę dodatkowych zdjęć (oczywiście elewacji)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pedzelito

Witam!

A oto moja elewacja:
    

Pozdrawiam,
Pedzelito

----------


## sure

Pedzelito, fajna elewacja. Proszę, napisz, co to za tynk i brama? (producent, kolor)... 

pozdrawiam,

----------


## pasie

Pedzelito   :big grin:  - to jest mój typ, podpinam się do postu powyżej, napisz jeszcze jaka dachóweczka firma i kolor

----------


## pedzelito

Witam!
*
sure
pasie*

Dachówka Brass czarna, brama Hormann orzech, tynk Greinplast kolor 1510

Pozdrawiam,
Pedzelito

----------


## patka

> Poniewaz widze, ze antracytowe / grafitowe dachy ze zlotym debem panuja aktualnie na watku - pozwole sobie wkleic fotke domu, ktory mijam czesto - stoi w Swierklanach (obok Zor) i mam nadzieje, ze wlasciciel nie bedzie zly  Bardzo mi sie podoba i sam chyba zrobie identycznie  No to wklejam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawda, ze piekny ? Cudo jak dla mnie.. 
> pozdr.


A ja mam pytanie co to za podbitka, z czego sie robi plyta osb otynkowana czy cos innego?

----------


## miciu

A dachóweczka to ROBEN  :big grin:   Bardzo ładny.

----------


## mika73

> i jeszcze inne ujęcie, o:


 :Wink2:  znalazłam na poprzedniej stronie, sorry, jakoś wcześniej nie zauważyłam. Powiedz tylko, czy ten kolor to odcień żółtego? Bo na jednym zdjęciu zalatuje żółcią.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Napisał Daga&Adam
> 
> [...]
> 
> Prawda, ze piekny ? Cudo jak dla mnie.. 
> pozdr.
> 
> 
> A ja mam pytanie co to za podbitka, z czego sie robi plyta osb otynkowana czy cos innego?


Niestety to nie moj dom i nie mam pojecia. Taka podbitke mozesz zrobic albo z plyt OSB albo z plyt np. AquaPanel Outdoor z firmy Knauf - plyty z lekkiego betonu. Z tych plyt ma m.in. podbitke nasz grupowy kolega, niestety nie pamietam nicka ale jak przejrzysz ten watek i natrafisz na parterowy, prawie bialy dom z antracytorym dachem i charakterystycznymi podluznymi oknami (w pionie) nad ktorym wszyscy sie (slusznie) zachwycaja - to ten! Zajrzyj mu wtedy w komentarze do dziennika budowy i tam sa szczegoly  :wink: 
pozdr.

----------


## ellaj

To pewnie bobi78.

----------


## bobi78

Hehehehe   :big grin:  
Tak to ja m.in. mam w ten sposób wykonaną podbitkę   :big grin:  
info tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-hani-...ny,t117688.htm

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> 
> i jeszcze inne ujęcie, o:
> 
> 
>  znalazłam na poprzedniej stronie, sorry, jakoś wcześniej nie zauważyłam. Powiedz tylko, czy ten kolor to odcień żółtego? Bo na jednym zdjęciu zalatuje żółcią.


Oj jak miło, że się podoba............. :smile:  To nie jest żółty - jak odetchnę to zrobię normalnym aparatem zdjęcie to zobaczysz poszukiwaną złamaną biel. Zresztą gdzieś wcześniej na wątku pisałam jakie to były numerki kabe. Co najważniejsze pięknie się od tego koloru odbija światło. A co do mojej ekipy - jednak nie polecam, chyba że z nadzorem mojego mężą

----------


## glowac

*Tosinku* wspaniale wyszła  Ci ta elewacja - dom wygląda PIĘNIE !!!
Kurcze ale Ty to masz kawał domu kobieto ( w sensie duży jest   :big tongue:  )  - wspaniałego domu  :smile:

----------


## mika73

> Napisał mika73
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tosinek
> 
> ...


Pewnie, że się podoba, jest piękny, czegoś takiego właśnie szukałam. Zwątpiłam tylko po tym jednym zdjęciu, na którym wydaje się trochę żółty. Czekam na obiecane zdjęcia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DorciaIQ

Podpatrzone u naszych Południowych Braci na nartach  :big tongue: 

Ten domek był najśliczniejszy:





Nawet, kurka, altanka na śmietnik jest gustowna:


W ogóle dużo kamienia i drewna mają na elewacjach:








Góralska nowoczesność  :Wink2: 


Ale zdarzają się też "perełki"





A to jest najlepsze - nie mogli się najwyraźniej dogadać, czy chcą szprosy, czy nie...

----------


## wiki_3

Moja elewacja

----------


## manieq82

> 


nie orientuje się ktoś ile kosztuje taki rodzaj barierek, nie wiem jakie wybrać i nudzą mnie już te kute - wszyscy je mają ...  :sad: 
To jest kwasówka prawda?

tylko tak się zastanawiam - bramę już kupiłem kutą cholercia ...
a ogrodzenie też nie wiem jakie zrobić - kute mi się nie widzi


ech decyzje

----------


## Sloneczko

> a ogrodzenie też nie wiem jakie zrobić - kute mi się nie widzi
> 
> 
> ech decyzje


Może z tego wątku jakieś ogrodzenie Ci się spodoba?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/pokazcie-...nia,t57464.htm

----------


## ms.

*manieq82*, najczęściej takie detale stawiają kropkę nad i, sprawiając że całość wydaje się... harmonijna lub "od sasa do lasa".

Nie wiem jak wygląda ta kuta brama, ale barierki są bardzo nowoczesne i nie wiem czy w zestawie będzie dobrze wyglądało.

marta

----------


## manieq82

Hmm brama jest taka typowa kuta
http://www.artstal.wolomin.com/artst...010bramy#start
tutaj ją kupiłem, jest całkiem fajna i bardzo gruba tzn. z pełnych prętów i sprawia wrażenie bardzoo ciężkiej - faktycznie jest jeszcze cięższa. Kupiłem ją impulsywnie jak szukaliśmy to takie po 4000 chodziły, a tam klient zrezygnował bo była za szeroka i za 2000 ją wzielimy  :smile: 
Najwyżej ją sprzedamy  :sad:  a kupimy co innego. Do takiej bramy to tylko chyba takie kute barierki.. które mi się oklepały, jak sama brama zresztą też  :sad:

----------


## manieq82

@Słoneczko - nie wiem czemu ale nie widziałem wczesniej tego wątku - dzięki popatrzę może się 'odnajdę'   :Lol:

----------


## Justyna&Leszek

Może i ja coś dorzucę.....

----------


## Hugo26

dodaje do obserwowanych, na pewno się przyda....
pozdrawiam

----------


## teresab

Do tego koloru dachu chcę mieć elewację żółtą. Pomóżcie jakiego koloru dobrać okna? Może mahoń? http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...f7d0bdcb3.html

----------


## Justyna&Leszek

> Do tego koloru dachu chcę mieć elewację żółtą. Pomóżcie jakiego koloru dobrać okna? Może mahoń? http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...f7d0bdcb3.html


Przez słońce trudno określić czy ten kolor to kasztanowy czy raczej kolor dojrzałej wiśni. Jeżeli to pierwsze to polecam kolor okien "złoty dąb". Widziałam taki - fajnie wyglądał. 

Ale jeżeli dach jest wiśniowy to "złoty dąb" raczej odpada  :wink:

----------


## 2magda5



----------


## Justynka

Może kogoś zainspiruje zielony:   :Wink2:  



Brakuje oczywiście jeszcze paru detali   :Wink2:  , takich jak np. balustrady na schodach i górnym oknie, mozaiki na scodach, nowej skrzynki na listy   :oops:  , zadaszenia schodów, obróbki mozaiką i klinkierem na cokole ogrodzenia...

----------


## beata83

witam wszystkich!od jakiegoś czasu przeglądam ten wątek ponieważ remontuję dom i może znajdę tu cos ciekawego co by mi wpadło w oko.owszem sa tu różności ale....

zacznę tak może ktoś mi doradzi,,,dach mam czarny matowy ,orynnowanie grafitowe okna białe,no i tyle tylko nie wiem jaką wybrać mam elewacje,myślałam o niebieskiej i dodam jeszcze że nie mam podbitki .może ktoś ma jakieś fotki i mi doradzi (wkleję zdjęcie jak mi się uda)będę bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## beata83

dodam jeszcze że nie widziałam jeszcze na forum domu z nieb.elewacją.co o niej myślicie????taki spokojny błękit,tak bym to widziała do czarnego dachu

----------


## anSi

Moja jest jasnoszaroniebieska  :smile:

----------


## martek1981

Czy ma ktoś z Was na dachu Koramica ceglastą angobe szlachetną? Chciałbym zobaczyc jak ona wyglada na dachu. I nie wiem jeszcze jaki kolor klinkieru na komin wybrać. Dzieki za pomoc  :big grin:

----------


## Sylwia1667

Moja jest żółciutka, wdł. życzenia córki:

----------


## ewa_zm

> Moja jest żółciutka, wdł. życzenia córki:


super, szczególnie okiennice   :big grin:

----------


## natali56

Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się wkleić zdjęcie.

[img

[/img

----------


## Honia74

*martek1981*
witaj , 
 ja mam dachówkę Koramica angobę szlachetną L-15 
pokaże kilka fotek , po nieważ w zależności od kątą padania słońca i natężenia potrafi ona wyglądać różnie . 
Ale generalnie uważam że jest piękna . 

    

Mam tylko problem z kolorem elewacji - nie mogę się na nic zdecydować 
Może ktoś coś podpowie ????
pozdrawiam 
Honia74

----------


## flowera

Witajcie sledze sobie ten watek od jakiegos czasu bo przymierzamy sie do robienia elewacji .. .wymarzył mi sie kiedys niebieski domek.. troche nietypowy jak na naszą żółtą  :wink:  rzeczywistość.. moze ktoś mogłby sie pochwalić taką elewacją  :Smile:  nie chce za bardzo zaszaleć z tym niebieskim ale jednak tak mi sie wymarzylo  :Smile:  dzieki z gory flo

----------


## qqrq5

znalazlam w necie  :wink:

----------


## hustawek

A to nasz Brzask z Archetonu:

----------


## geoewka

> Napisał suwalek
> 
> Oto mój dom - projekt WM15 Zimorodek. Jak widać, brakuje mu między innymi cokołu. Zastanawiam się jaki kolor będzie najodpowiedniejszy:
> - grafitowy - odpowiadający kolorowi dachówki
> - ciemnobrązowy - jak podbitka
> - jasnobrązowy - jak stolarka
> 
> Bardzo proszę o sugestie 
> 
> ...



Suwalek, mam nadzieję,że tu jeszcze zajrzysz........
Proszę o info co to za tynk? Bardzo mi się podoba...

----------


## anSi

> Witajcie sledze sobie ten watek od jakiegos czasu bo przymierzamy sie do robienia elewacji .. .wymarzył mi sie kiedys niebieski domek.. troche nietypowy jak na naszą żółtą  rzeczywistość.. moze ktoś mogłby sie pochwalić taką elewacją  nie chce za bardzo zaszaleć z tym niebieskim ale jednak tak mi sie wymarzylo  dzieki z gory flo


Na moja szaroniebieska mozesz zobaczyc na tej stronie 6 postow wyzej  :smile:

----------


## aglig

> A to nasz Brzask z Archetonu:


 Szkoda , że nie pokombinowaliście trochę z tą elewacją , tutaj od razu rzuca się w oczy że została podniesiona ścianka kolankowa.

----------


## Wicheer



----------


## Daga&Adam

Mam grafitowa dachowke Robena, okna orzech z oknoplastu. Elewacja bedzie bardzo jasna. Jak myslicie - czy do tego zestawienia beda pasowac szare (taki jasny grafit) drzwi wejsciowe i brama garazowa ?? Ma moze ktos takie zestawienie ? Sam nie wiem  :sad:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Mam grafitowa dachowke Robena, okna orzech z oknoplastu. Elewacja bedzie bardzo jasna. Jak myslicie - czy do tego zestawienia beda pasowac szare (taki jasny grafit) drzwi wejsciowe i brama garazowa ?? Ma moze ktos takie zestawienie ? Sam nie wiem


A nie lepiej brama i drzwi wejściowe takiego samego koloru jak okna ?
Będzie przynajmniej jakaś spójność stylistyczna - tak myślę  :cool:  
Ja tak będę miał i tez mam okna oknoplast w kolorze orzech   :Roll:

----------


## mika73

> Napisał Daga&Adam
> 
> Mam grafitowa dachowke Robena, okna orzech z oknoplastu. Elewacja bedzie bardzo jasna. Jak myslicie - czy do tego zestawienia beda pasowac szare (taki jasny grafit) drzwi wejsciowe i brama garazowa ?? Ma moze ktos takie zestawienie ? Sam nie wiem 
> 
> 
> A nie lepiej brama i drzwi wejściowe takiego samego koloru jak okna ?
> Będzie przynajmniej jakaś spójność stylistyczna - tak myślę  
> Ja tak będę miał i tez mam okna oknoplast w kolorze orzech


Witam!!! 
Ja również jestem za opcją Kristofurosa. Ładnie wyglądają okna drzwi i brama w tym samym kolorze. U mnie będzie podobny zestaw: grafitowy dach, jasna elewacja - złamana biel, tyle że stolarka będzie w ciemnym dębie.
Jednak to wszystko - to rzecz gustu. A o guście się nie dyskutuje... Więc jeśli podoba Ci się popiel - to tak zrób.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AniaS79

No to teraz ja poproszę o rady :smile: 

Dach czerwony-cegła, stolarka okienna i drzwiowa ciemny orzech, podbitka ciemny orzech, klinkier brąz.
Wstępne plany na elewację to jasny beż (o ton ciemniejszy wokół okien), ewentualnie chłodna, "brudna" zieleń. Ktoś ma inne propozycje? Czy ktoś w ogóle widział domy z czerwonymi dachami, a klinkierem w brązie?

Dotąd już widziałam dachy brązowe z ceglastym kominem, ale na odwrót jeszcze nie. Z racji tego, że kolor dachu był z góry narzucony i nie zdołałam przeforsować zmiany, zmieniłam przynajmniej klinkier, który w wersji założonej przez projektanta miał być w kolorze...hmmm... żółto-pomarańczowym - na zdjęciu wyglada na pomarańczowy (dla mnie osobiście nie do przyjęcia).

Poniżej wersja elewacji sąsiada... 





I mój dom - klinkier taki, jakim obłożony jest komin


Czekam na propozycje  :smile:  Może ktoś ma zdjęcia?

PS. Przy okazji okna zrobić jedno czy dwukwaterowe? (oczywiście bez szprosów)

----------


## Gosc_gość

Kolor elewacji sąsiada jest jak najbardziej ok, tylko ten klinkier u niego zupełnie nie pasuje - jakby oderwany od rzeczywistości. Zupełnie niedobrana temperatura koloru. Ten klinkier jest zdecydowanie przesłodzony.

Chm - powiem tak, że moim zdaniem idealnie pasował by Twój klinkier i kolor elewacji sąsiada. W tym przypadku temperatura barw była by dobrze dobrana   :Roll:  Ale pewno nie chcesz mieć takiego samego koloru elewacji jak sąsiad ?   :Wink2:

----------


## AniaS79

Zdecydowanie nie chcę, bo ten kolor to dla mnie "majtkowy róż"  :wink:  lub też coś a la "łosoś" - jak kto woli, albo bardziej elegancko "róż pompejski"  :smile: 
Tak czy inaczej wszelkim różom mówię stanowcze NIE  :wink:  (w przypadku własnej elewacji - żeby nie było  :smile: )

Kto ma inne propozycje?

----------


## malgosia0023

a może jasny beż  :Confused:  
Powinno wszystko grać

----------


## sure

Albo taki jasny? Ten ma bardziej ceglasty dach, do czerwonego również powinien pasować:

----------


## miciu

Może ktoś i mi pomoże  :oops:   Jaki kolor elewacji do czarnej dachówki i mahoniowej stolarki??? Dach dwuspadowy.

----------


## iva_marti

Ja bym dała lekko przełamany biały. Mii takie najbardziej sie podobają,choć ktoś może uważac to za nude  :Wink2:

----------


## malgosia0023

> Ja bym dała lekko przełamany biały. Mii takie najbardziej sie podobają,choć ktoś może uważac to za nude


Dałabym tak samo jak Ty  :smile:

----------


## czar_ni

> Napisał iva_marti
> 
> Ja bym dała lekko przełamany biały. Mii takie najbardziej sie podobają,choć ktoś może uważac to za nude 
> 
> 
> Dałabym tak samo jak Ty


biały przełamany szarym albo beżem chociaż chyba wolałabym szarym by wyeksponować stolarkę

----------


## AniaS79

Noo, nad szarym to nie pomyślałam przyznam  :smile:  Beż, jak najbardziej biorę pod uwagę. Sam biały (zwłaszcza złamany) wygląda na brudny, przynajmniej w zestawieniu z tym "pomarańczowym" klinkierem. Może z brązem wyglądałby lepiej.
Elewację robimy za ok 6 tyg. i do tego czasu wciąż jestem otwarta na propozycje :smile: 
Bardzo dziękuję za odzew   :big grin:

----------


## czar_ni

> Sam biały (zwłaszcza złamany) wygląda na brudny, przynajmniej w zestawieniu z tym "pomarańczowym" klinkierem.


No dlatego pomyślałam o szarym - kolor będzie dłużej świeży no i po połączeniu zimnego koloru z ciepłym (klinkier) nie powinno być mdło. 
A myślałaś o delikatnej oliwce (też chłodnej) ? Chociaż biel złamana szarym wydaje mi się dalej lepsza.
Daj znać co wybrałaś  :smile:

----------


## szarek1

Pomóżcie. Od tygodnia się zastanawiam nad tą elewacją. Niby różnica nie duża ale przynajmniej 20 lat będę na to patrzył. Co do mahoniowych wykończeń to jestem zdecydowany (prawie). Tylko ten kolor elewacji... Biały? Żółty? Kremowy?

----------


## ellaj

Ja bym dala cos pomiedzy. Baaardzo delikaty ni to kremowy, ni bialy.

----------


## kar_ma

Ja też bym dała kolor pomiędzy - taka złamana biel. Ta bel na rysunku jest bardzo ostra.

----------


## askaaa

bała elewacja fajniejsza i zdaje się wraca do łask   :Wink2:

----------


## iva_marti

Zobacz np. dom Rezi kolor elewacji złamana biel. Wygląda ślicznie. Kolor najlepiej wybrać ze wzornika pierwszy po białym. Rezi z tego co pamiętam to ma kolor stary biały. Taki czysty biały troszkę zbyt intensywny,ale bardzo leciutko przełamany super.
Ja osobiście nie lubię tych brzoskwini,zółtych i innych kolorowych elewacji.

----------


## malgosia0023

jestem za złamaną bielą  :cool:

----------


## szarek1

Dzięki wielkie. Ratujecie resztę nieosiwiałych włosów na mojej głowie. I ja się skłaniam ku takiej bieli jak powyżej. Teraz wystarczy przekonać rodzinę. Ale to nie będzie takie proste ...   :smile:

----------


## iva_marti

bardzo ładnie !

----------


## iva_marti

mój mąż też za złamaną bielą  :Wink2:

----------


## czar_ni

zdecydowanie lepiej niż ten kremowy - przekonuj, przekonuj to kolor na lata   :smile:

----------


## CMYK

nasza elewacja tego nie widac na zdjeciu ale kolor kolumn oraz obramowek okien i bramy to cieply żółty











CMyK

----------


## elutek

> jestem za złamaną bielą


ja również, będzie pięknie   :smile:

----------


## neta2w1

Witam! Chcemy pokryc dach dachówką bitumiczna tylko teraz mamy dylemat. Kłaśc jednolity kolor czy pstrokatą. Kolor elewacji chcemy miec kanarkowy. okna białe.  Pomóżcie jaki kolor dachówki wogóle pasuje do kanarkowego. Stolarkę chcemy w jednym kolorze , czyli oblicówka i okiennice. Budujemy "Smukły"  z muratora

----------


## Ralfi11

> 


Ładne ogrodzenie . Czy małe psy mogą przez nie przejść ?

----------


## CMYK

jasne ze moga przejsc dlatego mam psa ktory tego nie dokona chocby chcial leb tylko mu sie miesci w spiralkach   :Wink2:  

CMyK

----------


## ANNNJA

CMYK<
i dom masz piękny, i cudne balkony- te zdobienia,,,,
no i trawka pierwszorzędna!!!!
tyylko nie pisz że to już taka w tym roku urosłą???to nie jest możliwe prawda???

----------


## elutek

*CMYK* - a mi bardzo podobają się Twoje drzwi wejściowe   :smile:

----------


## annaoj20008

@CMYK- podaj proszę nazwę tej kosteczki. Fajnie wygląda. Może pamiętasz też firmę, w której była kupowana?  :Wink2:

----------


## pasie

*Cmyku* superowe ogrodzenie, takie nietypowe  :big grin:   i ogólnie domek tworzy bardzo fajny widok   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## CMYK

dzieki za pochwaly ktore w wiekszosci naleza sie mojej zonce ktora latala z wzornikami oraz pani architekt.
Kostka jest z firmy polbruk kolor melanz nazwy nie pamietam MOZNA JA KUPIC PRZYNAJMNIEJ NA POMORZU W KAZDEJ HURTOWNI BUDOWLANEJ mozna ja zobaczyc na stronie producenta
CMyK

----------


## lucyliu

Jako że za jakiś czas problem elewacji to będzie także mój osobisty dylemat, w czasie wyjazdów jestem czujna   :smile:  . Oto jedno z moich typów, elewacja domu jest przepiękna, mam jedynie zdjęcie robione telefonem podczas jazdy ale zawsze to coś..
Wygląda to tak:

----------


## Rezi

> Zobacz np. dom Rezi kolor elewacji złamana biel. Wygląda ślicznie. Kolor najlepiej wybrać ze wzornika pierwszy po białym. Rezi z tego co pamiętam to ma kolor stary biały. Taki czysty biały troszkę zbyt intensywny,ale bardzo leciutko przełamany super.
> Ja osobiście nie lubię tych brzoskwini,zółtych i innych kolorowych elewacji.


Rezi zmienia kolor domu biały się brudzi jak cholera

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Napisał iva_marti
> 
> Zobacz np. dom Rezi kolor elewacji złamana biel. Wygląda ślicznie. Kolor najlepiej wybrać ze wzornika pierwszy po białym. Rezi z tego co pamiętam to ma kolor stary biały. Taki czysty biały troszkę zbyt intensywny,ale bardzo leciutko przełamany super.
> Ja osobiście nie lubię tych brzoskwini,zółtych i innych kolorowych elewacji.
> 
> 
> Rezi zmienia kolor domu biały się brudzi jak cholera


Łoł, to mnie zaskoczyłeś, bo Twoja elewacja już była słynna na forum   :ohmy:   :big grin:  

A na jaki kolor zamierzasz ? 
bo teraz nastąpiła rozpacz na wielu budowach w całej Polsce, którzy się inspirowali Twoją elewacją. I to poważnie mówię, bo trafiłem na kilka wątków, w których omawiali elewację Rezi-ego.    :big tongue:

----------


## Rezi

no cóż 
po 2 latach elewacja jest brudna od piasku i pyłu którego wokół jest od cholery 
przy okazji zmieniamy kolor na biały w tonacji beżu

----------


## sure

> no cóż 
> po 2 latach elewacja jest brudna od piasku i pyłu którego wokół jest od cholery 
> przy okazji zmieniamy kolor na biały w tonacji beżu


Hmm, to mnie zmartwiłeś. Też wybrałam bardzo jasny kolor, biel złamana szarym (mam nadzieję, tak wyglądało to na małej próbce).  A z drogi na razie mocno się kurzy. Niedługo tynkujemy pierwszą ścianę, jeszcze można się wycofać. Powiedz, jaki masz rodzaj tynku i czy próbowałeś go np. zmywać? Podobno silikonowy można...

----------


## cieszynianka

> Witam! Chcemy pokryc dach dachówką bitumiczna tylko teraz mamy dylemat. Kłaśc jednolity kolor czy pstrokatą. Kolor elewacji chcemy miec kanarkowy. okna białe.  Pomóżcie jaki kolor dachówki wogóle pasuje do kanarkowego. Stolarkę chcemy w jednym kolorze , czyli oblicówka i okiennice. Budujemy "Smukły"  z muratora


Wydaje mi się, że do kanarka najlepiej będzie pasować albo coś brązowego, albo grafit   :Wink2:

----------


## mycha.:)

> Z racji tego, że kolor dachu był z góry narzucony i nie zdołałam przeforsować zmiany,


Zastanawia mnie to bardzo, dlaczego kolor był narzucony z góry?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał AniaS79
> 
>  Z racji tego, że kolor dachu był z góry narzucony i nie zdołałam przeforsować zmiany,
> 
> 
> Zastanawia mnie to bardzo, dlaczego kolor był narzucony z góry?


Albo przez kogo   :ohmy:

----------


## les111

Witam,może mi ktoś doradzi jaki kolor elewacji więc dach dwuspadowy dachówka jesienny liść kolor brąz z przebarwieniami,okna ciemny orzech,mam zamiar położyć kamien na cześci elewacji i cokołach i tak więc myślałem o kolorze brązu wpadającego w pomarańcz coś takiego jak częśc domu sąsiada CMYKA w tle

i tu pytanie czy nie będzie ten kolor za ciemny

----------


## MarzannaPG

[quote="Zuzza"]Maxtorka,  czekamy na letnie zdjęcia !!

A oto dom moich przyjaciół - już wykończony - też ta sama kolorystyka:



Witam. Właśnie przymierzamy się do tynkowania domku i od początku zakładaliśmy, że tynk ma być kremowy, ecru (absolutnie nie żółty i nie czysto biały). Co z tego, gdy próbki tynku są wielkości znaczka pocztowego i ciężko wybrać kolor nie za żółty i nie za biały. Tutaj na tym zdjęciu wydaje się, że jest to własnie krem- taki sobie wyobrażam u siebie - *czy mogę prosić o nazwę tynku (firma) i numer koloru, skoro to , Zuzza, twoi znajomi? Byłabym wielce wdzięczna. Ewentualnie bardzo proszę inne osoby, które już mają tynk ecru/krem o podzielenie się nazwą firmy i numerem koloru.*

----------


## mcmagda

Ale dziś widziałam piękną elewację na spacerze. Słabo na zdjęciu widać, bo prosiłam męża o zdjęcia z komórki z ukrycia, ale i tak wlepię. Przepieknię wygląda grafifotwy ze stolarką i dębową i jasną elewacją:





I jak te boniowania pieknie wyszły na ciemniejszych częściach elewacji.

----------


## Gosc_gość

Wszystkim czytelnikom życzę 
Ciepłych, pełnych radosnej nadziei Świąt Zmartwychwstania Pańskiego,
a także kolorowych spotkań z budzącą się do życia przyrodą.

I tak przed Wielkanocą naszło nas, że może by tak dokonać pewnych zmian w elewacji i ogrodzeniu   :Wink2:  

Zastanawiamy się nad podbitką czy zrobić ją drewnianą, czy też z płyt osb i tynk taki jak na elewacji.
Tynk będzie silikonowy STO barwiony w masie, parodyfuzyjny, hydrofobowy, samozmywalny. 
Nie będzie trzeba się z tą podbitką babrać w żadne impregnowanie i lakierowanie. Spokój na długie lata.  :Roll:   :cool:  

Drugi pomysł to lekka modyfikacja ogrodzenia, zamiast niektórych słupków murowanych z klinkieru postawić słupki metalowe 
(ciut niższe niż na wizualizacji). 
Ogrodzenie nabierze pewnej lekkości - jeśli tak można to określić   :Roll:   :big tongue:  

Poprzednia wersja:




I wersja po zmianach:




Co myślicie o tych zmianach ?   :Roll:

----------


## odaro

> Wszystkim czytelnikom życzę 
> Ciepłych, pełnych radosnej nadziei Świąt Zmartwychwstania Pańskiego,
> a także kolorowych spotkań z budzącą się do życia przyrodą.
> 
> I tak przed Wielkanocą naszło nas, że może by tak dokonać pewnych zmian w elewacji i ogrodzeniu   
> 
> Zastanawiamy się nad podbitką czy zrobić ją drewnianą, czy też z płyt osb i tynk taki jak na elewacji.
> Tynk będzie silikonowy STO barwiony w masie, parodyfuzyjny, hydrofobowy, samozmywalny. 
> Nie będzie trzeba się z tą podbitką babrać w żadne impregnowanie i lakierowanie. Spokój na długie lata.   
> ...



Mnie się bardziej podoba 2 wersja ogrodzenia.

P.S w jakim programie robiłeś swoją wizualizację

----------


## Gosc_gość

> P.S w jakim programie robiłeś swoją wizualizację


To nie ja, tylko mój Architekt od wnętrz elewacji i ogrodu. A jakim softem to robił to nie wiem, pewno sporo kosztuje.   :Roll:  
Ta ostatnia zmiana to tzw,  nasze fanaberie, ale chyba jednak je zastosujemy, bo wiadomo pierwotna wersja zawsze ewoluuje.   :big tongue:

----------


## casandra75

WITAM

Potrzebuje porady:
Mam dworek z miedzianą dachwką , garaz i drzwi wejciowe ciemny brąz 
okna pcv białe... rynny braz.
 zastanawiam sie nad kolorem elewacji wszystkie dworki które widziałam to żółcie i pastele a ja cięgle się zastanawiam nad oliwką i to ciemną .
Jak ta oliwka będzie wygladała do miedzianego dachu?  :Confused:  
MOŻE KTO WIDZIAŁ GDZIE TAKI DWOREK?

----------


## acca5

Widziałam dom z oliwką i miedziana dachówką- super wygląda, jak się jedzie ze Skwierzyny na Gorzów ale drogą na rondzie w Skwierzynie na wprost a nie w lewo do Gorzowa- trudno mi to wyjasnić , do Gorzowa okrężną droga przez lasy, zaraz za rondem stoi.

----------


## ellaj

Kristofuros,druga wersja lepsza.
Tym samym podsunales mi pomysl, bo tez chcialam dac same slupki klinkierowe, a teraz to dam wiecej tych drugich.
A kto Ci robi te elementy metalowe? Wisniowski ma niezle. Podobaja mi sie.
I jeszcze pytanie do wszystkich. Czy tynkowal ktos tynkiem akrylowym profi?
Jaki jest, jakie ma mniej wiecej kolory?

----------


## casandra75

> Widziałam dom z oliwką i miedziana dachówką- super wygląda, jak się jedzie ze Skwierzyny na Gorzów ale drogą na rondzie w Skwierzynie na wprost a nie w lewo do Gorzowa- trudno mi to wyjasnić , do Gorzowa okrężną droga przez lasy, zaraz za rondem stoi.


Dzięki acca   :big grin:  
kto ma jakie fotki?  :Wink2:   ewentualnie tam pojadę ....
te żółcie i postele to takie oklepane wszędzie tego pełno  :Confused:

----------


## Sloneczko

Znalazłam takie coś, choć z ciemną oliwką niewiele ma wspólnego, ale jakiś obraz zieleni daje: 





a na tej stronie masz dobre rady odnośnie kolorów elewacji: http://www.abc-sciany.pl/index2.php?site=art&id=393

i jeszcze zdjęcie:



Zresztą i w tym wątku też widziałam zielonkawe elewacje. Szukałaś?

----------


## casandra75

Tak widziałam
sęk wtym że jeszcze nigdy nie widziałam domu dworkowatego w odcieniu zielonego.....będę szukać dalej....chcę by był inny ..

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Kristofuros,druga wersja lepsza.
> Tym samym podsunales mi pomysl, bo tez chcialam dac same slupki klinkierowe, a teraz to dam wiecej tych drugich.
> A kto Ci robi te elementy metalowe? Wisniowski ma niezle. Podobaja mi sie.
> I jeszcze pytanie do wszystkich. Czy tynkowal ktos tynkiem akrylowym profi?
> Jaki jest, jakie ma mniej wiecej kolory?


Te ogrodzenie to elementy Postal, ale jeszcze nie wiem jak wyjdzie cenowo - czy czasem jakiś ślusarz nie zrobi tego taniej   :Roll:

----------


## A$IA

Witam,chciałam zapytać,czy ktoś może tynkował domek produktami z Malfarb-u?Niedługo tynkujemy domek i facet od elewacji poleca właśnie tą firme?
Jakie macie doświadczenia?Będe wdzięczna za odpowieź.  :smile:

----------


## ellaj

A ja z kolei bede miala tynk akrylowy Profi. Nawet nie moge tego znalezc w Internecie.

----------


## iva_marti

jaki kolor parapetu z klinkieu do:
dach antracyt,
okna zloty dąb,
elewacja złamana biel,
rynny antracyt
komin szary?

Dzisiaj miałam jedną w kolorze czekoladowym (na oknach są takie zyłki) i jedna antacyt. Ta czekolada niby do okien pasuje ,ale boje się ,ze z daleka to będzie dodatkowy kolor na elewacji. Antracyt super do dachu i rynien, ale czy nie bedzie zbyt ciemny pod okna?
Dajcie zdjecia jeśli macie taką kombinację kolorów?
Co do okien złoty dąb?[/b]

----------


## ellaj

Mysle, ze antracyt.
Bedziesz miala wszystko w jednej kolorystyce, a ten braz, to jak sama zauwazywas, dodatkowy kolor.
Antracyt bedzie super i nie za ciemno.
Aha, ten antracyt, to nie jest taki ciemny.
Sama sie na tym "przejechalam", ze tak powiem, bo brama normshtala antracytowa, to jest po prostu ciemnoszara.
Komin tez zrob antracytowy.

----------


## iva_marti

chyba będzie antracyt.
Przejżałam zdjecia i antracyt dosć ładnie wyglada. 
Jak ktoś ma okna złoty dąb i parapet antracyt to proszę o zdjecia czy kolory sie nie gryzą.
zapomniałam napisać ,ze podbitka 9chyba tak nazywaja się te deseczki pod dachem   :oops:  ) jest też prawie czarna

----------


## elutek

> Tak widziałam
> sęk wtym że jeszcze nigdy nie widziałam domu dworkowatego w odcieniu zielonego.....będę szukać dalej....chcę by był inny ..


mam zielony dom w "dworkowym stylu" /dworkowy=kolumny przed wejściem   :cool:   /
jeśli jeszcze jesteś zainteresowana, to mogę przesłać na priv  :smile:

----------


## ellaj

iva-marti, to juz nie masz nad czym sie zastanawiac. ja tez mam podbitke prawie czarna, ale chce ja jeszcze raz pomalowac tikuriila na kolor czarny z odcieniem szarego. tylko nie wiem kiedy, przed czy po zrobieniu elewacji. musze sie zapytac pana od tynkow.

----------


## dorusia

> Napisał Sain
> 
> Czy ktoś zrobił taką elewację, lub ma zdjęcia podobnej i może je zamieścić?   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bardzo proszę o dane na temat koloru elewacji numer tynku i firmę. Dziękuję  bardzo

----------


## teresab

Też mi się bardzo podoba ta elewacja jak w powyższym zdjęciu. Mam dach kasztanowy, okna w kolorze macore i ta elewacja idealnie by mi pasowała. 
Proszę o podanie koloru elewacji  (ewentulanie nr) i obramowań okien

----------


## Aimo

Witam,

Jestem na etapie wyboru koloru elewacji (grafitowy dach, ciemnobrązowe okna). Niestety, kolory w katalogu to nie to samo co w rzeczywistości :/

Dlatego chciałam zapytać czy ktoś z Was ma może wykonaną elewację w kolorze Etna1 lub Nebraska1 z Ceresitu?

Pozdrawiam,
A.

----------


## EwkaP

Witam

Goszczę tu dość często, tyle, że ,,incognito".
Wspaniałe fotki tu wklejacie!

Niestety spora część zdjęć jast dla mnie niewidoczna.
Co oznacza ten malutki czerwony krzyżyk zamiast zdjęcia?
Podejrzewam, że mam za słaby komputer...
Na drugiej stronce są ponoć fotki domków z grafitowym dachem.
Czy można na forum cos z tym zrobić, czy raczej powinnam
 kogoś poprosić o przesłanie mi fotek na maila?

Co do grafitowego dachu to bardzo mi się podoba graficik+
kremowa lub piaskowa lub jakaś bladożółta scianka+
okna w kolorze ciepłego wesołego brązu. Trochę się 
obawiam czy taka kolorystyka nie sprawi, że bryła domu
,,urośnie" optycznie? Te z czeronymi dachami są jakby 
mniej ,,rzucające sie w oczy".
Czy tylko to takie moje odczucie?
Podbitki jeszcze ,,nie widzę".  :wink:

----------


## josephine

> Witam
> Niestety spora część zdjęć jast dla mnie niewidoczna.
> Co oznacza ten malutki czerwony krzyżyk zamiast zdjęcia?
> Podejrzewam, że mam za słaby komputer...
> Na drugiej stronce są ponoć fotki domków z grafitowym dachem.


Najbardziej prawdopodobne jest, że zostały usunięte z serwera, na którym były przechowywane albo są czasowo niedostępne.

----------


## Damro

> Napisał EwkaP
> 
> Witam
> Niestety spora część zdjęć jast dla mnie niewidoczna.
> Co oznacza ten malutki czerwony krzyżyk zamiast zdjęcia?
> Podejrzewam, że mam za słaby komputer...
> Na drugiej stronce są ponoć fotki domków z grafitowym dachem.
> 
> 
> Najbardziej prawdopodobne jest, że zostały usunięte z serwera, na którym były przechowywane albo są czasowo niedostępne.


albo forumowicz usunął  :smile:

----------


## glowac

To nasza elewacja - prawie skończona  :smile:

----------


## martek1981

glowac... Dom może być ciekawy, albo jaki Czesiu: zaje...ty  :big grin:   i taki właśnie jest Twój! Gratulaluje koncepcji  :Wink2:

----------


## glowac

*martek1981* dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## agata39

*glowac* co to za cegła klinkierowa na twojej elewacji?

----------


## kasia i grzegorz



----------


## Hugo26

> *glowac* co to za cegła klinkierowa na twojej elewacji?


z Dziennika Głowaca wynika, ze to:
"Wienerberger ale robiony w Belgii - do kupienia w jednym miejscu w Warszawie na Puławskiej"

pozdrawiam

----------


## agata39

> Napisał agata39
> 
> *glowac* co to za cegła klinkierowa na twojej elewacji?
> 
> 
> z Dziennika Głowaca wynika, ze to:
> "Wienerberger ale robiony w Belgii - do kupienia w jednym miejscu w Warszawie na Puławskiej"
> 
> pozdrawiam


Dzięki za podpowiedź,ale zbyt daleko od nas.

----------


## mme33

*Glowac*Elewacja jest wspaniała.Do tego mój ulubiony czarny dach-klasa.
Czy na elewcji jest czysta biel?

----------


## Andrzej 1964

:big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> [/url]http://foto2.m.onet.pl/_m/ab12c38f8bcb7e90917ceef78d78d126,10,19,0.jpg


Może pomogę   :Wink2:

----------


## aga_i_wojtek

*glowac* świetnie się prezentuje Twój domek!

----------


## glowac

*mme33*
tak to klasyczna biel KAbe, w baranku.

*agata39*
bliżej będizes zmiała do http://www.scuklinkier.pl/ - oni też na własną rękę sprowadzają i mają gigantyczny wybór - no i są bliżej do Ciebie.
Kolega u mnie kupował i mu dwie palety przywieźli po cenie zakupu - więc są proklienccy i ceny mają ok.

dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## agata39

Dzięki *głowac*

----------


## mycha.:)

*Glowac* piękna elewacja, gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## EwkaP

Hej

Bardzo dziękuję Wam za wyjaśnienie mi
,,zagadki z niewidocznymi zdjęciami".  :smile: 

Pooglądam sobie zatem - poraz kolejny- te które są
dostępne.

----------


## glowac

Sami z przyjemnością oglądaliśmy Wasze elewacje szukając inspiracji dla naszej  :smile: 
To tu znaleźliśmy pomysł na donice tarasowe i wiele innych elementów   :smile:

----------


## Ash5

> Ale dziś widziałam piękną elewację na spacerze. Słabo na zdjęciu widać, bo prosiłam męża o zdjęcia z komórki z ukrycia, ale i tak wlepię. Przepieknię wygląda grafifotwy ze stolarką i dębową i jasną elewacją:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jak te boniowania pieknie wyszły na ciemniejszych częściach elewacji.


mcmagda, ekstra zdjęcia wkleiłaś. Znalazłam odpowiedź na moje rozterki  . Ściany chcę zrobić w kolorze niezyt jasnego piasku, za to dam białe wykończenia wokół okien i białe kolumny, dachówka w kolorze miedzi. Zastanawiam się nad tym jak będą się komponować z domem w stylu dworkowym 
- jasne podbitki 
- brama garażowa w kolorze ścian 
- zupełnie prześwitujące ogrodzenie 

Jeśli ktoś zechce wyrazić opinię na temat takiego zestawienia, albo ma może jeszcze jakieś zdjęcia w tym stylu, proszę podrzućcie coś...

----------


## JoShi

Obiecałam zdjęcie bardzo ładnego (moim zdaniem), różowego domu. Bardzo odważna decyzja i wspaniały efekt.

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

To ja w końcu mogę się pochwalić swoją elewacją. Skończona 2 tygodnie temu.

  

Wybór spośród odcieni był trudny. Wybraliśmy kolor podstawowy i na obramówki. Kupiliśmy próbki żeby być pewnym, ze to jest dobry wybór. Po próbie okazało się, że kolor z obramówek zupełnie nam nie leży i zmieniliśmy na ten który jest. Już nie próbowaliśmy  :smile:  Poszliśmy na żywioł  :wink:

----------


## ataner

Witam!
Proszę o pomoc w wyborze koloru elewacji. 
Podoba mi się elewacja ze zdjęcia Sain, zrobiłam małą symuację i proszę o opinie oraz nowe pomysły. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

zmieniłem kolor

----------


## banko

Wow.  Chwal się Rezi co to za kolor??

----------


## iva_marti

Rezi nadal jest ślicznie. Praktycznie nie widac różnicy ,mozna by pomyśleć ,ze to ten sam kolor tylko zdjęcie robione o innej porze dnia. co to za kolorek? Ja wybiorę chyba Casaton z Kabe.

----------


## piogron

*Rezi*  można wiedzieć z czego masz taras?

----------


## Rezi

kolor to mieszany z palety STOsilco/  32137
od strony tarasu nabiera cieplejszej tonacji poprzez odbicie światła 
płytki klinkier ciągniony na mokro jakiś producent hiszpański

----------


## Sylwia73

[quote="Zuzza"]Hej !

Tak się zastanawiam, czy elewacje to wnętrza - pewnie nie  :wink:   - ale nie znalazłam lepszego miejsca na ten wątek.

Postaram się umieszczać tu zdjęcia elewacji. Zapraszam do wrzucania swoich zdjęć. 

Jak ktoś ma zapotrzebowanie na konkretne zestawienia kolorystyczne to postaram się odszukać w moich zbiorach.

A na początek moje ulubione domy:


Bardzo prosze o jakas burze mozgow odnosnie elewacji na dom na polanie pod lasem???
WZ mowi, ze dachy powinny byc czerwone lub brazowe...A ja tak lubie grafit....
Dziekuje,
Sylwia.
ps. balustrady balkonowe beda kute w jakies esy-floresy-kwiat-rosliny, tak sobie marze  :wink:

----------


## Ash5

*Sylwia73*, narobiłaś smaku... czas na konkrety: pokaż zdjęcia!

----------


## inches

> kolor to mieszany z palety STOsilco/  32137
> od strony tarasu nabiera cieplejszej tonacji poprzez odbicie światła 
> płytki klinkier ciągniony na mokro jakiś producent hiszpański


Suuuuuuuuuper

----------


## Ash5

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> kolor to mieszany z palety STOsilco/  32137
> od strony tarasu nabiera cieplejszej tonacji poprzez odbicie światła 
> płytki klinkier ciągniony na mokro jakiś producent hiszpański
> 
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuper


u Reziego zawsze jest super. Może jest architektem albo innym artystą?

----------


## iva_marti

> Napisał inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rezi
> 
> ...


Rezi  na forum z tego słynie ,że zawsze jest suuuper  :wink:

----------


## Sylwia73

> *Sylwia73*, narobiłaś smaku... czas na konkrety: pokaż zdjęcia!


Domu jeszcze nie ma!
Kupno dzialki sie finalizuje. Wiem, ze wczesnie, ale chce pomarzyc  :smile: 
Wasze wizje kolorow/stylow (styli?) elewacji, please....

----------


## efilo

Rezi a mi się bardziej podobał poprzedni   :Roll:  Ten na moim kompie wygląda na wpadający w beżowo-różowy

Skąd zmiana?

----------


## glowac

> zmieniłem kolor


Ja zazdroszczę tej zielonej trawy   :Roll:   :oops:  
To trawa z rolki czy sam siałeś - jeśli tak to jaki gatunek?

----------


## les111

No i pięknego klona propo ile już ma lat

----------


## elutek

*Sylwia73* - przepiękne miejsce na dom   :smile:

----------


## askaaa

Rezi teraz dom  jeszcze piękniejszy !!!!!! I widzę że firaneczki już wiszą   :Wink2:  żona jednak wygrała ( kiedyś coś wyczytałam że byłeś temu przeciwny   :Roll:  )

----------


## Rezi

*efilo*
nie jest różowy, tak wygląda od strony tarasu 
faktyczny kolor to czysta caffe late z mleczkiem 3,2%  :Lol:  

poprzedni kolor przestał pasować do ogólnych założeń i nie łączył kolorystyczne tarasu z domem  ,  musieliśmy już położyć powłokę końcową, zresztą poprzedni  więc i zmieniliśmy kolor 

*les111*
klon nie wiem ile ma lat, posadziliśmy go zeszłej jesieni

*glowac*
trawa siana sportowa barenburg, siana 3 lata temu , koszenie 1xtydzień + podelwanie automatyczne + piaskowanie, wertykulacja, nawożenie nawozem i wapnem, etc 


*Ash5*
nic z tych rzeczy , nie jestem architektem ani artysta  - może na emeryturze - ale to dopiero za 30 lat 

*askaaa*
nadal jestem przeciwny .... ale żona ma argumenty   :big grin:

----------


## monikaa13

Rezi nadal pięknie.

----------


## Sylwia73

[quote="glowac"]To nasza elewacja - prawie skończona  :smile: 


Piekne!!! Wyglada bardzo elegancko.
Czy moglabys zdradzic kolor okien i dachowki?

Sylwia.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Dorzucę jeszcze swoją elewację !



Oczywiście nad całością trzeba jeszcze popracować !

----------


## glowac

[quote="Sylwia73"]


> To nasza elewacja - prawie skończona 
> 
> 
> Piekne!!! Wyglada bardzo elegancko.
> Czy moglabys zdradzic kolor okien i dachowki?
> 
> Sylwia.


Sylwia73 dziękuję  :smile: 
Dachówka to Domino Creatona kolor łupek, okna z zewnątrz złoty dąb - tak samo brama garażowa i drzwi zewnętrzne.
Podbitkę malowaliśmy na kolor najbardziej zbliżony do złotego dębu - wyszedł prawie identyczny :wink:

----------


## mycha.:)

*Rezi* a czy można gdzieś zobaczyć te Wasze  firanki od środka?  :smile:

----------


## Rezi

> *Rezi* a czy można gdzieś zobaczyć te Wasze  firanki od środka?


firanki są w kolorze złamanej bieli gęste bez wzorków 
wzorzyste są zasłony

----------


## agata39

> Dorzucę jeszcze swoją elewację !
> 
> 
> 
> Oczywiście nad całością trzeba jeszcze popracować !


*krzys_i_aga* jaki kolor dachówki macie i jakiego producenta?

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Dachówka firmy Roben kolor kasztan.
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## sure

> kolor to mieszany z palety STOsilco/  32137
> od strony tarasu nabiera cieplejszej tonacji poprzez odbicie światła 
> płytki klinkier ciągniony na mokro jakiś producent hiszpański


W naturze jest z odcieniem żółtym, brzoskwiniowym, czy jeszcze innym? Zdjęcie trochę przekłamuje chyba. 

W każdym razie od poprzedniego nie tak znacznie się różni...   :wink:

----------


## Rezi

> faktyczny kolor to czysta caffe late z mleczkiem 3,2%

----------


## sure

:oops:  

Dzięki, Rezi, jakoś mi umknęło...

----------


## margot m

Prosze bardzo o zdjecia domow z miedzianym dachem i jasnymi oknami drewnianymi (JASNY dab czy sosna -  chodzi mi o jasniejsze niz zloty dab) oraz elewacja..  no wlasnie, czy pasuje Waszym zdaniem jasna kremowa elewacja do jasnych drewnianych okien? 
Z gory dziekuje za zdjecia i rady.

----------


## kakusek

Wiem ze watle o elewacjach ale moze mnie nie pogonicie  :oops:  
*rezi*a czy Towja dachowka to  brass grafitowa w powloce cisar czy jeszcze cos innego?I jesli mozesz to napisz z czego masz kominy-bardzo ladnie to wszystko kolorystycznie dobrane  :big grin:

----------


## aneta s

Rezi domek wygląda cudnie!
U mnie z zewnątrz na razie tak, lada chwila ma zostać ułożony cokół

[URL=http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn5555s.jpg][IMG]http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/
ciągle jeszcze sporo bałaganu wokół ale mam nadzieję, że wkrótce się z nim uporamy :lol:

----------


## emma2008

Glowac,

Super elewacja.
Dom wygląda bardzo elegancko a barierki są przepiękne i dodają mu uroku.

----------


## Rezi

> Wiem ze watle o elewacjach ale moze mnie nie pogonicie  
> *rezi*a czy Towja dachówka to  brass grafitowa w powloce cisar czy jeszcze cos innego?I jeśli możesz to napisz z czego masz kominy-bardzo ladnie to wszystko kolorystycznie dobrane


dachówka to frankfurterka brasa matowa, czyli bez powłoki ( powłoka pojawiła się rok po tym ja kupiłem swoją)

kominy to ciemno grafitowa cegła o ilepamięta nazwy POTSCHDAM, fuga jasny beż

----------


## LILA i ART

witam, śliczne te domki.... ja mam dosyć duży dom, do remontu  :sad:  ...   chciałabym chyba grafitowy dach brązowe okna i podbitka ( orzech) i może dwa odcienie szarego jeśli chodzi o elewacje..( wystająca klatka schodowa) nie wiem, proszę o pomoc..  marzą mi się białe gzymsy wokół okien???  co na to fachowcy w dziedzinie????? bardzo prosze o  pomoc.

----------


## lanetagf

A czy ktoś mógłby podzielić się spostrzeżeniami dotyczącymi tynków zewnętrznych firmy KEIM?

----------


## Ash5

> *efilo*
> nie jest różowy, tak wygląda od strony tarasu 
> faktyczny kolor to czysta caffe late z mleczkiem 3,2%  
> 
> poprzedni kolor przestał pasować do ogólnych założeń i nie łączył kolorystyczne tarasu z domem  ,  musieliśmy już położyć powłokę końcową, zresztą poprzedni  więc i zmieniliśmy kolor 
> 
> *les111*
> klon nie wiem ile ma lat, posadziliśmy go zeszłej jesieni
> 
> ...


*Rezi*, jedno jest pewne: jesli nabierzesz ochoty na przewrócenie życia do góry nogami i zostaniesz "wizjonerem" z głodu nie zginiesz  :wink: 
p.s. podobno AMERYKANIE zmieniają zawód średnio 7 razy w życiu.

----------


## Sylwia73

> A mój domek wygląda tak:
> 
> 
> Kolor miał być wprawdzie inny, ale jakoś go przeżyje


Sliczna kolorystyka, a z Twojej dzialki pachnie przez monitor lasem!!! Pieeekna!

----------


## Sylwia73

> Hej !
> 
> Tak się zastanawiam, czy elewacje to wnętrza - pewnie nie   - ale nie znalazłam lepszego miejsca na ten wątek.
> 
> Postaram się umieszczać tu zdjęcia elewacji. Zapraszam do wrzucania swoich zdjęć. 
> 
> Jak ktoś ma zapotrzebowanie na konkretne zestawienia kolorystyczne to postaram się odszukać w moich zbiorach.
> 
> A na początek moje ulubione domy:


Przegladnelam caly watek. Wspanialy. Jednak mnostwo zdjec jest juz niedostepnych i nie znalazlam wielu z brazowym dachem i bialymi (lub prawie bialymi) scianami. 
Czy ktos moze cos wkleic pleaseeee? 
Czy do takiego dachu i scian pasuje tylko stolarka w kolorze zlotego debu (lub innego jasnego-jakiego tak na marginesie?)

----------


## anwas

Proszę o pomoc posiadaczy domów w kolorze kremowym (ecru).
Proszę o wklejanie zdjęć z podaniem nazwy i numeru koloru. 

Może ktoś z Was ma elewację w kolorze 130E , 165 E lub L091 (kolory weber) i zechciałby się pochwalić nią na forum. Zupełnie nie potrafię wybrać koloru z próbników a już najwyższy czas zamówić tynk. 

Z góry dziękuję. 
Aneta

----------


## ellaj

To moze jak tez poprosze o taki sam kolor, ale z Kabe.
Tez chcialabym ecru. Baardzo jasny. I tez nic nie moge znalezc. Te kolory sa jakies dziwne. Mialam szukac pierwszego po bialym, a tam nie ma czegos takiego.

----------


## Rezi

> To moze jak tez poprosze o taki sam kolor, ale z Kabe.
> Tez chcialabym ecru. Baardzo jasny. I tez nic nie moge znalezc. Te kolory sa jakies dziwne. Mialam szukac pierwszego po bialym, a tam nie ma czegos takiego.


Caprol ma kilka odcieni bieli

----------


## anwas

w weberze jasny jest kolor 130 E , widziałam domek w tym kolorze na żywo ale był strasznie zabrudzony choć  do końca nie jestem pewna czy to kurz czy brudny kolor.

----------


## agol

Ja zastanawiam się nad takim zestawieniem: Dach grafitowy, elewacja baiało kremowa i białe okna dzwi i garaż plus chciałabym obić okan dookoła jakimś ciekawym kolorem kremowym lub nawet kamieniem...U mnie teraz jest niedaleko dom na sprzedaż w podobnych kolorach i baaardzo mi sie podoba  :smile: Wygląda czysto i tak zachęcająco, bez większych kombinacji tak jak lubię... jak uda mi się to zrobię fotkę i dam na forum, i jak byście tez mieli jakięs podobne zestawienia to wklejcie coś... Co prawda przejżałam już raz ten wątek w całości ale wtedy szukałam innych kolorów  i inspiracji  :Confused:   i nie mam kiedy zacząć od początku  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rafałsz

Proszę Was o pomoc. Kto zna materiał na elewację FAST (chodzi głównie o grunt i tynk strukure 1,5).
Mój fachowiec mówi , że jest bardzo dobry ale ja niestetynie znam tego i mam pewne wątpliwości.
Może ktoś pomoże? :smile:

----------


## gabriela

*Czy zna ktos tynk akrylowy firmy Aspol?* Zastanawiam sie nad kolorem G 113, widzialam domki w realu, ale nie porobilam zdjec, wiec juz tak naprawde zapomnialam jaki to kolor, piaskowy, bezowy? Glowa boli od zastanawiania sie, jaki kolor wybrac. Dachowka rustykalna Robena, mahoniowe okna, podbitka drewniana, wiec elewacja powinna byc jasna, ale nie biala.

----------


## ellaj

Gdzies juz bylo na forum o Fast. Podobno niedobry.
Ja chyba tez bede miala tynk Aspol.
Gabriela, wejdz na ich strone. Tam sa wszystkie kolory i dwa domy, ktore mozesz sobie kolorowac. Wiem, ze to nie to samo, co w rzeczywistosci, ale...
Ja chce taki baaaardzo blady ecru i nie wiem, jak mam go znalezc w tej palecie kolorow.

----------


## anwas

Nikt nie pomoże w sprawie koloru ? Ponawiam prośbę . Szukam koloru jasny ecru w weberze lub greinplaście.

Pozdrawiam
Aneta

----------


## Sloneczko

*Anwas*, my mamy gotowy, barwiony tynk silikatowo-silikonowy Ceresitu, "baranek", kolor Florida FL2.

----------


## Judka

mój szarak:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...11b54f512.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...b0c565459.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...fce81c918.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...ac8913801.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...1fa8e770b.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...7f3c1fefc.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bdeed2a02.html

----------


## Magda2005

> To moze jak tez poprosze o taki sam kolor, ale z Kabe.
> Tez chcialabym ecru. Baardzo jasny. I tez nic nie moge znalezc. Te kolory sa jakies dziwne. Mialam szukac pierwszego po bialym, a tam nie ma czegos takiego.


U nas jest tynk Armasil T z Kabe. Odcień bardzo jasny beż, właściwie ecru - numer w próbniku K 10650.
Wygląda super.

----------


## Elena76

> mój szarak:
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...11b54f512.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...b0c565459.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...fce81c918.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...ac8913801.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...1fa8e770b.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...7f3c1fefc.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bdeed2a02.html


Judka, bardzo fajny ten Twój szarak  :smile:

----------


## gabba

> mój szarak:
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...11b54f512.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bdeed2a02.html


Sama robiłaś projekt elewacji, czy to projekt   architekta? Całkiem niebanalna!    :smile:

----------


## Tkanka7

A TO:  

mój "szarak"

 :big grin:  

TO: 

kiedyś było "kostką" z lat 80-tych

P.S Właśnie się uczę wklejania zdjęć, mam nadzieje, że będzie je widać..   :cool:

----------


## beata83

witajcie,czy moze mi ktoś coś doradzić ?bardzo proszę!!
otóż za  tydzień przychodzą mi kłaśćtynk i nie wiem co wybrać ,otóż mam czarną blachodachówkę matową rukki,mam 2 koncepcje  
1 to podbitke dać żółtą kolor na elewację zielony taki żywy ciemny a nad oknami opaskę dookoła taką w seledynie czyli w jasnym zielonym dodam że okna mam białe,a i spód domu dam w mozaice szarej --czy to będzie ładnie wyglądało??nie za pstrokato??
2 czy po prostu położyć tynk jakiś biały  doradzcie coś,parapety robię chyba grafitowe bo mam orynnowanie w graficie do białych okien!!
a i tynki będą pewnie z atlasa pewnie akryl.

----------


## beata83

w ytm problem że ja sama nie wiem jaki kolor chciałabym mieć na elewacji .podoba mi sie ten zielony z ytm zestawieniem ale boję się że mi się szybko znudzi .w mojej okolicy jest mnustwo żółtych i pomarańczowych domów,teras przeżucają sie na zielenie bo widzę że dalszy sąsiad robi zielony.
sama nie wiem doradzcie coś ,może uda mi się to wkleję domek mój pózniej.
albo pójść w stonowane kolory np.w szarości ale czy nie będzie to za smótno.???
a dodam że mam kopstkę koło domu taką-ścieżka grafitowa wstawki kokosu a wjazd do garażu to czerwono czarna a i jest zrobione miejsce na skalniaczek w kolorze kamień żółty,ale wam pokiciałam DORADZCIE COŚ BŁAGAM!!!! POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Damro

> w ytm problem że ja sama nie wiem jaki kolor chciałabym mieć na elewacji .podoba mi sie ten zielony z ytm zestawieniem ale boję się że mi się szybko znudzi .w mojej okolicy jest mnustwo żółtych i pomarańczowych domów,teras przeżucają sie na zielenie bo widzę że dalszy sąsiad robi zielony.
> sama nie wiem doradzcie coś ,może uda mi się to wkleję domek mój pózniej.
> albo pójść w stonowane kolory np.w szarości ale czy nie będzie to za smótno.???
> a dodam że mam kopstkę koło domu taką-ścieżka grafitowa wstawki kokosu a wjazd do garażu to czerwono czarna a i jest zrobione miejsce na skalniaczek w kolorze kamień żółty,ale wam pokiciałam DORADZCIE COŚ BŁAGAM!!!! POZDRAWIAM


zdecydowanie dałabym wTwoim przypadku taką złamaną biel,do czarnego dachu i białych okien wyszłoby miodzio,nie dawaj w tym zestawieniu kolorów elewacji zielonej,zresztą przejrzyj sobie ten wątek od początku a przekonasz się  :big tongue:

----------


## Judka

> Napisał Judka
> 
> mój szarak:
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...11b54f512.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bdeed2a02.html
> 
> 
> Sama robiłaś projekt elewacji, czy to projekt   architekta? Całkiem niebanalna!


Gabba, to moje dzieło   :Lol:  
Wzięłam projekt, ołówek i tak jakoś samo wyszło.

----------


## malgosia0023

pomogę   :cool:  
Dom *Judka*

----------


## beata83

> zdecydowanie dałabym wTwoim przypadku taką złamaną biel,do czarnego dachu i białych okien wyszłoby miodzio,nie dawaj w tym zestawieniu kolorów elewacji zielonej,zresztą przejrzyj sobie ten wątek od początku a przekonasz się


Złamana biel??a podbitke jaką??grafitową???nie będzie za ciemno i za ciężko??a nad oknami co zrobić ??bo chciałabym je podkreślić jakoś!!
nom widziałam jasny kolorek jest elegancki!!sama nie wiem już ,a ta zieleń???

a co wiecie o altasie są może takie jasne kolory??

----------


## elutek

> zdecydowanie dałabym wTwoim przypadku taką złamaną biel,do czarnego dachu i białych okien wyszłoby miodzio,nie dawaj w tym zestawieniu kolorów elewacji zielonej,zresztą przejrzyj sobie ten wątek od początku a przekonasz się  
> 			
> 		
> 
> Złamana biel??a podbitke jaką??grafitową???nie będzie za ciemno i za ciężko??a nad oknami co zrobić ??bo chciałabym je podkreślić jakoś!!
> nom widziałam jasny kolorek jest elegancki!!sama nie wiem już ,a ta zieleń???
> 
> a co wiecie o altasie są może takie jasne kolory??


Atlas ma taką jasną zieleń /gotowy tynk/, nawet braliśmy go pod uwagę, ale wydał nam się za jasny

----------


## ellaj

Magda2005, dzieki. Zaraz sprawdze ten kolor.

Judka, a ten jasny u Ciebie, to co za kolor?

Beata83, daj czarna podbitke i moze byc jakis zielony, ale nie za ciemny. Ale bez dodatkowych udziwnien.
Lub czarna podbitke, moze tez byc biala i jasna elewacja.

----------


## TeeF

Macie może gdzieś zdjęcie domu wykonanego z tynku Ceresit Kalahari1 + Kalahari3?

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## Judka

> Judka, a ten jasny u Ciebie, to co za kolor?


zwykły biały
jeszcze biały ...

----------


## monka

Judka czym malowałaś podbitkę?

----------


## Judka

Podbitka to PCV grafitowy

----------


## beata83

kochani ale mam dylemat,wiecie ale chyba zrezygnuję z tej żółtej podbitki i zielonej elewacji-będzie nasrane.
a to moja druga propozycja:do czarnego dachu zrobię jasną elewację nie białą może śmietankową(tylko w atlas nie ma takiego ,widziałam już coś w greinplaście jasne)a może ktoś robił czymś takim i z tych firm.Podbitkę zrobię grafitową bo i orynnowanie mam grafitowe nie będzie za ciemno??
spód bomu będzie mozaika szarawa przypomne okna mam białe-i co mogę zrobić nad nimi ??biel złamaną??czy może ciut ciemniejszy od elewacji??
jak myślicie może być taka kolorystyka??czy będzie za ponuro??DORADZCIE  MI

----------


## Rafałsz

Witam,

Proszę Was o pomoc odnosnie tynku FAST. Czy ktoś coś wie n/t jego jakości.
Jak on ma się wogóle do ceresitu.

----------


## ellaj

Rafalsz, zobacz w wymianie doswiadczen. Tam wlasnie kilka osob tynkuje fast-em.

----------


## Rafałsz

> Rafalsz, zobacz w wymianie doswiadczen. Tam wlasnie kilka osob tynkuje fast-em.



Coś nieudolnie szukam, bo nie mogę znaleźć :sad:

----------


## gusiolek_w

> pomogę   
> Dom *Judka*


Może ktoś mi podpowie jak wykonać te paski poziome?
Poprostu namalować czy może są to wgłębienia w styropianie?

----------


## kor_nick

w temacie zielonych elewacji znalazłem coś takiego (z boku to podkład, od frontu już na gotowo chyba):

----------


## beata83

zrezygnowałam z zielonego koloru poszłam teraz w jasny taki świetlisty śmietankowy.będzie tak
DACH-czarny mat
PODBITKA-grafitowa
ORYNNOWANIE-grafitowe
OKNA-białe
ELEWACJA-będzie jasny kolor greinplast 1110
SPÓD DOMU,COKÓŁ?-mozaika szara(grafitowa)
NAD OKNAMI????????????????????
No właśnie nie wiem co zrobić nad oknami??myślę o szarym lub grafitowym  kolorze aby je podkreślić!!co o tym myślicie.widzieliście może takie zestawienie??jak to by wedłóg was wyglądało??

----------


## elutek

*beata83* - znalazłam taki domek "na zielono", i jak u Ciebie z białymi oknami i 
 czarną /prawie   :Wink2:    / dachówką
jak to wygląda - oceń sama   :smile:  
/gdzieś był taki program do kolorowania domów, wgrywało się zdjęcie domu i "malowało"/

----------


## Judka

> Może ktoś mi podpowie jak wykonać te paski poziome?
> Poprostu namalować czy może są to wgłębienia w styropianie?


Paski nie są wgłębieniami w styropianie, ani nie są namalowane farbą.
Ekipa robiła to za pomocą taśmy jakiejś, pewnie PCV. Czyli okleili to zgodnie z rysunkiem, a potem nadładali tynk jasny i ciemny. Nie byłam przy tym.
Ale marudzili trochę, że wymyśliłam jakies paski. Zainkasowali za to dodatkowo coś ok. 650 - 700 zł...

----------


## ewa_zm

to nie moja elewacja tylko jednego z sąsiadów ale może komuś przyda się taka wizualka "buraczkowa"

----------


## ellaj

Czy ma ktos tynk w kolorze F8050 lub biel polarna ze wzornika Kabe?
Zawezilam wybor do tych dwoch i dalej nie moge sie zdecydowac.
Nie bardzo widze roznice.
Pewnie bedzie widoczna w duzym formacie. Tylko, ze moze byc juz za pozno
 :smile:

----------


## malka

> Czy ma ktos tynk w kolorze F8050 lub biel polarna ze wzornika Kabe?
> Zawezilam wybor do tych dwoch i dalej nie moge sie zdecydowac.
> Nie bardzo widze roznice.
> Pewnie bedzie widoczna w duzym formacie. Tylko, ze moze byc juz za pozno


ja też chcę zobaczyć....proszę   :big grin:

----------


## sure

A biel polarna Kabe, to jaki numer? Bo ja mam K10030, mogę zaprezentować...   :wink:

----------


## beata83

> Bo ja mam K10030, mogę zaprezentować...


 bardzo chętnie popatrzę.też szukam coś jasnego ,ale nie czystego białego z greinplastu,jakby ktoś coś miał to byłabym wdzięczna .
bo nie ma nic takiego jasnego tylko biek i od żółci pochodzące.

doradzcie mi coś!!!do mojego czarnego dachu i białych okien,a co zrobić nad oknami podkreślić na ciemno czy już nic nie robić.

----------


## Tkanka7

*beata83*, białe okna świetnie podkreśla czysta biel, zyskują na "rozmachu"  :smile:  Myślę, że mozna tą biel dopasować do bieli okien i będzie to ładnie wyglądało. Tak czysto i przejrzyście. 
Nie podkreślałabym okien na czarno, wygląda to dość ciężkawo. Jeśli masz ciemne parapety, to już sprawi, że okna nie będą tylko jasnymi plamami. 

Powodzenia!

Aha, można linie okien podkreślić prostymi ( albo dekoracyjnymi, jak kto woli ) styropianowymi opaskami, pomalowanymi np. na biało, przy białych oknach.

----------


## beata83

Tkanka7 dzięki za odpowiedz ,juz rozwiałaś moje wątpliwości ,zrobie tak jak piszesz i będzie super tylko jeszcze jasny kolor z greinpolasu -może ktoś robił takim ??widze tu dużo domków na jasno zrobionych



> białe okna świetnie podkreśla czysta biel


to sugerujesz abym elewacje pomalowała na biało??biało może nie,może wolałabym coś ciut ciemniejszego,taka złamana biel  :Roll:  



> Jeśli masz ciemne parapety


będą grafitowe lub czarne.
a i mam dwa filary z przodu domu-to też na taki kolor jak nad oknami czy jak elewacja??
a kolor 1110 z GREINPLASTU??JEST BARDZO JASNY ZALATUJE TAKĄ LECIUTKĄ LIMONKĄ CZY PÓJSC W KERMIK  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
CIĘŻKO JEST DOBRAĆ COŚ JASNEGO

----------


## sure

Beata83, ja mam co prawda dach miedziany, ale kolor elewacji bardzo jasny. W zależności od oświetlenia jest śmeitankowy, bądź szary,. taka złamana" biel. Parapety są w kolorze dachu. Tutaj fotki w cieniu i w słońcu:

----------


## Tkanka7

> to sugerujesz abym elewacje pomalowała na biało??biało może nie,może wolałabym coś ciut ciemniejszego,taka złamana biel


Sugeruje, byś pomalowała obramówki okien na czystko biało, reszta elewacji w złamanej bieli, Obramówka moze być na zasadzie grubiej naklejonego styropianu, taka rama na np 20 cm szerokości wokół okien. Tak proponuję, a zrobisz jak Ci się podoba   :smile:  

Myślę, że dobrze do tego będą wyglądać parapety w tym samym kolorze co dach. A filary, jeśli dobrze rozumiem i są po obu stronach drzwi wejściowych, dałabym w ciemnym - czarnym, tak jak dach i parapety, kolorze, pod warunkiem że drzwi masz czarne, jeśli masz białe, to filary pomalowałabym na ten sam kolor co obramówki okien - czysta biel.

----------


## ellaj

Sure, rzeczywiscie na tym drugim zdjeciu smietanka, a na pierwszym szary.
To drugie lepsze. Chociaz szarawy tez mi sie podoba. Taki baaardzo blady.
A biel polarna z kabe nie ma numeru, tylko nazwe. 
Chyba, ze nie moglam znalezc  :smile:

----------


## sure

> Sure, rzeczywiscie na tym drugim zdjeciu smietanka, a na pierwszym szary.
> To drugie lepsze. Chociaz szarawy tez mi sie podoba. Taki baaardzo blady.
> A biel polarna z kabe nie ma numeru, tylko nazwe. 
> Chyba, ze nie moglam znalezc


No własnie, sprawdziłam w necie, że te kolory mają (miały?) też swoje nazwy. Ja wybierałam z najnowszego wzornika Kabe, gdzie były tylko oznaczenia cyfrowo - literowe. Ale u mnie na większej powierzchni efekt jest nieco inny, niż na próbce, oczywiście. Zdjęcia też przekłamują...   :cool:

----------


## ellaj

To jest wlasnie najgorsze, ze na malym kawaleczku wyglada inaczej, a jak polozysz na duzy dom, kolor jest inny.

----------


## sure

> To jest wlasnie najgorsze, ze na malym kawaleczku wyglada inaczej, a jak polozysz na duzy dom, kolor jest inny.


Dlatego zdecydowalam, ze wybiorę kolory neutralne, "bezpieczne",  żeby potem nie bylo zaskoczenia. Prawdę mówiąc, planowałam, że tynk będzie jasnoszary, a wyszedł jak widać. Ale nie jest zly...   :Wink2:

----------


## ellaj

Moj pan od elewacji tez mi pokazal jasnoszary. Bardzo mi sie podoba, ale chyba jednak wybiore te zlamana biel.
Bedzie bezpieczniej, jak mowisz.
Cokol chce dac grafitowy, ogrodzenie tez, brama garazowa i drzwi zewnetrzne tez grafitowe, to moze za duzo byloby tych szarosci.

----------


## monio

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie!!!
Mam ogromny problem z doborem koloru elewacji - dom ma antracytową dachówkę, okna w kolorze orzechu, budynek jest dość wysoki (ok. 8 m) i dość prosty, a zarazem nowoczesny w formie. Niestety kolor elewacji muszę wybrać już niebawem i jestem strasznie niezdecydowana. Nie wiem też czy lepiej wybrać tynk silikonowo-silikatowy, czy inny, ale najbardziej zależy mi na poradzie doboru kolorystyki. Proszę pomóżcie...Poniżej zdjęcia domku.

----------


## ewa_zm

*monio*
może pomogę ze zdjęciami



*co do koloru... może jakieś szarości?
albo zielenie  * Spróbuj poszukac programu do kolorowania, to na pewno pomoże   :Wink2:

----------


## monio

Zamieszczam jeszcze dodatkowe zdjęcia domu i bardzo proszę Was o poradę co do koloru elewacji.

----------


## ewa_zm

*monio*
wstawiając zdjęcia wpisz:
[img] http://www.phuimasz.ovh.org/images/elewacja4.jpg [/img]
wtedy będzie zdjęcie zamiast linku do niego... tylko bez przerw   :Wink2:

----------


## monio

Bardzo Ci dziękuję za pomoc... spróbuję to teraz zastosować   :big grin:

----------


## ellaj

Bardzo ladny domek.
Moze rzeczywiscie zastanow sie nad delikatna zielenia.
Chyba, ze wolisz jasne, kremowe.
Zobacz na stronie kabe, mozna tam kolorowac domy. Jest jeden z grafitowym dachem. I dobieraj do niego.
Poprobuj.

----------


## monio

Dziękuję bardzo za porady. Faktycznie myślałam o kolorze zielonym, ewentualnie o ecru. W projekcie przewidziane są jeszcze bonie na prawie 40 % ścian zewnętrznych i w związku z tym myślałam, żeby zastosować 2 kolory, ale bardzo zbliżone do siebie, aby się za bardzo ze sobą nie gryzły... Myślicie, że zielony, taka oliwka byłaby ok?

----------


## ellaj

Taka oliwka, spoko. Bardzo ladna.

----------


## basia_z_lasu

Monio - IMHO najpiękniejszy będzie biały, ew. z bardzo jasnoszarymi fragmentami.

----------


## Elena76

Mnie też się wydaje, że raczej biały lub ecru, boniowania moga być jasnoszare.

----------


## zetka

*Monio* zdecydowanie nie oliwka! Nie pasuje moim zdaniem do takiego stylu domu  :Roll:  Tak jak dziewczyny powyżej uważam, że lepiej będzie dać jakieś jasne kolorki, coś jak na tym wielokrotnie pokazywanym tu zdjęciu:


Ewentualnie jasny (biały/ecru) z szarym jak na zdjęciach u *Judka* z poprzedniej strony - bardzo ładnie wyglądają te kolory do antracytowego dachu.

----------


## dziobak2002

A moze ma ktos informacje i doswiadczenie z tynkami firmy WEBER. Interesuje mnie jak sie sprawuja po kilku latach na scianie.

----------


## dardurdka

> *Monio* zdecydowanie nie oliwka! Nie pasuje moim zdaniem do takiego stylu domu  Tak jak dziewczyny powyżej uważam, że lepiej będzie dać jakieś jasne kolorki, coś jak na tym wielokrotnie pokazywanym tu zdjęciu:
> 
> 
> Ewentualnie jasny (biały/ecru) z szarym jak na zdjęciach u *Judka* z poprzedniej strony - bardzo ładnie wyglądają te kolory do antracytowego dachu.


Właśnie to zdjęcie miałam na myśli tylko nie mogłam znaleźć  :oops:  Ta elewacja idealnie pasuje do tego domku, mimo że czarna dachóweczka to będzie rewelacyjnie  :Wink2:

----------


## gabriela

Popieram, jasny kolor wyglada zdecydowanie lepiej niz oliwka!!!!!

----------


## mycha.:)

> Dziękuję bardzo za porady. Faktycznie myślałam o kolorze zielonym, ewentualnie o ecru. W projekcie przewidziane są jeszcze bonie na prawie 40 % ścian zewnętrznych i w związku z tym myślałam, żeby zastosować 2 kolory, ale bardzo zbliżone do siebie, aby się za bardzo ze sobą nie gryzły... Myślicie, że zielony, taka oliwka byłaby ok?


Piękny domek, co to za projekt?

A co do koloru elewacji to tylko nie zielony, Zetka pokazała piękny kolor elewacji  :wink:

----------


## ellaj

Mnie sie tez bardzo podobaja jasne. Sama tez bede miala jasny, ale widzialam na zywo taki oliwkowy nowoczesny. Pieknie wygladal.

----------


## beata83

tylko nie rób zielonego,sąsiad pomalował i wygląda to nie zaciekawie,chodz sama myślałam o zielonym a też mam czarny dach tyle że okna białe.
a zobacz kolor 1110 z greinplastu taki jaśniutki ja robię właśnie ten,tylko nie wiem co zrobić koło okien doradzcie mnie:
jak mam okno ,to zrobić taką opaskę ze styropianu 20 cm czy 15 cm-do okoła okna i nawet pod parapetem?? jak to wygląda?? bo muszę coś zrobić bo do jasnej elewacji i białych okien muszą być jakoś podkreślone.a jeszcze w jaki kolor pujść koło okien w szary czy brązik czy może w żółty??elewacja bęedzie jasna śmietanka z nutką słoneczka.

----------


## monio

Dziękuję wszystkim za porady   :smile:  Cały czas biję się z myślami czy jednak nie zastosować koloru zielonego... Bardzo mnie na to namawia znajoma projektantka, która twierdzi, że ten kolor idealnie się sprawdzi przy takiej bryle budynku z ciemną dachówką... Myślałam o kolorze K12080 i K12120 z firmy KABE, oraz o kolorze 28D i 28F z firmy BOLIX. W ogóle to się zastanawiam czy dać dwa kolory (mam na ok. 30 % ścian boniowania) czy zostać tylko przy jednym... 
Do mychy:  projekt pochodzi z ARCHONU.




Co prawda w projekcie elewacja wygląda 'troszeczkę' inaczej gdyż w części górnej idzie cegła klinkierowa - u mnie tego nie będzie. 

Kurcze, nie sądziłam, że wybór koloru elewacji będzie taki trudny...  :Confused:

----------


## marzena925

przebrnęłam przez większość zdjęć w tym wątku... uffff! I nie znalazłam tego czego szukałam  :smile:  Albo się nie wyświetliło bo kilka zdjęć jest niedostępnych.

Wymarzył nam się kolor pomarańczowy. ale. Nie jadowity pomarańczowy, ostry i nie pastelowy. taki lekko ceglany, przygaszony. i nie ciemny. widzialam już tutaj pomarańcze ale nam zależy na ciemnym dachu (takim brązowo-bordowym) i brązowych wykończeniach (okna, bonie, szprosy). Zjeżdziliśmy dzisiaj 100 km w okolicy szukając inspiracji i trafiliśmy na 2 domy i tylko tyle. więc może Wy macie jakieś takie elewacje albo zdjątka? no bo coś trzeba pokazać wykonawcy  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

A może tak spróbujesz? http://visualizer.gigabox.pl/

----------


## gabriela

*Marzena 925* znalazlam zdjecie takiego koloru jakiego szukasz, czy o to Ci chodzi? Dachowka tu tez jest antracytowa.

----------


## gabriela

A moze tak?

----------


## gabriela

Mam jeszcze jedno:

----------


## leszekbbb

Mam dach z blachodachówki koloru wiśniowego, a okna i drzwi w kolorze dębu. Jak ktoś by miał fajne fotografie elewacji pasujące do takiego zestawienia to proszę o pomoc?

----------


## aniaitomek

No to ja się też dołączę
Dach - antracyt
Okna - złoty dąb
Elewacja - biały i jasnoszary - do zrobienia
Parapety antracyt - też dopiero będą robione
I zastanawiam się, czy
drzwi i brama złoty dąb?, czy może szary...
podbitka: złoty dąb, biała...
Doradźcie

----------


## dardurdka

ania i tomek, ja bym dała drzwi i podbitkę złoty dąb, widziałam taki domek (z takim samym zestawieniem) tylko tynk jakby ecru, śmietankowy taki i wyglądał zaje....

----------


## aneta s

ja mysle podobnie jak Dardurka. Jesli okna Masz złoty dąb to Zostań przy tym kolorze :lol:

----------


## sure

> No to ja się też dołączę
> Dach - antracyt
> Okna - złoty dąb
> Elewacja - biały i jasnoszary - do zrobienia
> Parapety antracyt - też dopiero będą robione
> I zastanawiam się, czy
> drzwi i brama złoty dąb?, czy może szary...
> podbitka: złoty dąb, biała...
> Doradźcie


Tez mi pasuje ten złoty dąb, ale to trochę zależy od projektu domu. Najlepiej zrobić sobie wizualkę i porównać, czy gdzies nie jest jakiegoś koloru za dużo...

----------


## basia_z_lasu

Drzwi bym dała złoty dąb ( wtedy z drewna bejcowanego) lub w kolorze bramy, natomiast bramę dobraną do elewacji - jasnoszarą. Unikniesz okleiny drewnopodobnej na takiej dużej powierzchni i brama nie będzie zaakcentowana, bo i po co? O podbitce się nie wypowiadam, bo trzeba by domek zobaczyć.

----------


## gusiolek_w

> Napisał ellaj
> 
> To moze jak tez poprosze o taki sam kolor, ale z Kabe.
> Tez chcialabym ecru. Baardzo jasny. I tez nic nie moge znalezc. Te kolory sa jakies dziwne. Mialam szukac pierwszego po bialym, a tam nie ma czegos takiego.
> 
> 
> U nas jest tynk Armasil T z Kabe. Odcień bardzo jasny beż, właściwie ecru - numer w próbniku K 10650.
> Wygląda super.


Możesz wkleić zdjęcia swojej elewacji? Rozważam ten kolor i chętnie zobaczyłabym jak wyszedł w realu.
Moze ktoś jeszcze dysponuje zdjęciami elewacji z Kabe, w kolorach beżu i ecru?będę wdzięczna :smile:

----------


## ellaj

Widzialam ten kolor na probce i wyglada na bez, nie ecru.
Magda2005, wklej zdjecia swojej elewacji, jesli mozesz.

----------


## sure

według mnie bliżej ecru jest ten 10020, który chyba już był w tym wątku, albo mój 10030...

----------


## ellaj

Upatrzylam teraz 10040. 10010, to chyba bialy.
Ale, jak on wyglada na zywo?

----------


## sure

*Ellaj*, jezeli będziesz mieć drobne ziarno tynku, "na żywo" będzie jaśniejszy!...  Przy grubszym ziarnie swiatłocienie go trochę optycznie "przyciemnią"...

----------


## ellaj

Bede miala 1mm.
To ktory radzisz wybrac?

----------


## sure

> Bede miala 1mm.
> To ktory radzisz wybrac?


Ojej, trudno byłoby mi doradzić który, tym bardiziej, że nie mam przy sobie tego wzornika. Ale na pewno przy ziarnie 1 będzie optycznie jaśniejszy na dużej powierzchni elewacji niz na wzorniku (bo to chyba najdrobniejsze)...

----------


## ellaj

No, teraz, to sie waham pomiedzy tym Twoim 10030 a tym, ktory sobie upatrzylam 10040  :Confused:  
Sure, nie masz, jakiegos innego zdjecia swojego domu?
Chcialbym zobaczyc ten kolor czy jest bardziej ecru czy szary.

----------


## sure

> No, teraz, to sie waham pomiedzy tym Twoim 10030 a tym, ktory sobie upatrzylam 10040  
> Sure, nie masz, jakiegos innego zdjecia swojego domu?
> Chcialbym zobaczyc ten kolor czy jest bardziej ecru czy szary.


Mogę coś poszukać,wrzucę do moich komentarzy, bo na razie to tylko 1 ściana (deszcz wypłoszył moich tynkarzy, będą kończyć za 1-2 tygodnie, będzie więcej fotek)...

----------


## aniaitomek

Pozwolę sobie jeszcze w temacie mojego domku.
Przypomnę:
Dach - antracyt 
Okna - złoty dąb 
Elewacja - biały i jasnoszary - do zrobienia 
Parapety antracyt - też dopiero będą robione 
I zastanawiam się, czy 
drzwi i brama złoty dąb?, czy może szary... 
podbitka: złoty dąb, biała...

Domek do podglądnięcia na stronie 
http://www.studioprojekt.pl/projekt....r=projekty.php

I tu zastanawiam się nad radą:



> Drzwi bym dała złoty dąb ( wtedy z drewna bejcowanego) lub w kolorze bramy, natomiast bramę dobraną do elewacji - jasnoszarą. Unikniesz okleiny drewnopodobnej na takiej dużej powierzchni i brama nie będzie zaakcentowana, bo i po co? O podbitce się nie wypowiadam, bo trzeba by domek zobaczyć.


Bo jak widać bryła garażu jest wysunięta względem wejścia do domu, czyli jest taka masywna (do tego brama duża na dwa stanowiska a nie dwie małe jak w projekcie), może warto więc dać bramę szarą czyli zbliżoną do koloru elewacji, nie będzie on wtedy taka zwalista, ciężka... i do tego drzwi i okna złoty dąb, czy może drzwi też szare jak brama????

Może macie zdjęcia takich nietypowych rozwiązań?

----------


## gusiolek_w

Pomóżcie bo zbzikuję!!
Buduję domek wg. projektu Koliba Archetonu-http://www.archeton.pl/projekt/koliba-132-360-opisogolny-a48b1b6fd63ae236f4fae46686349025)

Okna mahoniowe, brama i drzwi mahoniowe, dach -blachodachówka w kolorze powiedzmy brąz wpadający w bordo. Problem oczywisty - jaka elewacja???? Oczywiste dla mnie jest że najbezpieczniejszy będzie mleczny, jasny. Ale jasnych kolorów jest mnóstwo. Podpowiedzcie proszę jaki powinien być odcień- ciepły czy zimny, bardziej beżowy czy ecru, bo już wariuję. No i co jeśli mąż upiera się nad ciemniejszym beżem, kawą z mlekiem :sad: ???
A może wogóle walnę majtkowy róż i po sprawie (miałaś rację  :Wink2:  Blutka..)
Dodam że lubie styl raczej nowoczesny, minimalistyczny, drzwi z poziomymi przeszkleniami, balkony będą proste drewniane albo metalowe.

----------


## miciu

[b]gusiolek_w* Mam ten sam problem; stolarka i brama garażowa mahoń z tym że dachówka czarna. Zastanawiam się nad pastelowym odcieniem pomarańczowego lub coś ecri ewentualnie wanilia *

----------


## gabriela

Ja do mahoniowych okien i mahoniowej bramy garazowej, dachowki rustykalnej (laciata czerwono-brazowa) wybralam tynk Aspol G 113 i nie ma juz odwrotu. Jest to taki bezpieczny jasny bez.
A tu mozna sobie domki kolorowac:

http://www.aspoltynki.pl/index9.php?kategoria=4&lang=pl

----------


## gusiolek_w

No tak wiem ze te beże/ecru są najodpowiedniejsze ale niewiem czy do mahoniowych okien lepszy zimny złamany biały, chłodny beż, czy może taki mleczny, budyniowy( waniliowy mniam) znaczy ciepły :smile:  ja sie na tym kompletnie nie znam. No i nielubię żółtych odcieni :sad: ( 
Pokażcie swoje mahoniowo-deserowe domki ok??
HELP!!!!

----------


## wisia30

monio, zerknij do mnie do domku w stopce nie będę tu wklejać wszystkiego, ale mam takie zestawienie kolorystyczne  zieleni z grafitowym dachem.

----------


## ellaj

Wisia30, piekny masz domek i wnetrza. Bardzo mi sie podoba. Wszystko.

----------


## gabriela

Wisiu30 taka zielen elewacji jest do zaakceptowania, wyglada ladnie, pasuje do bryly domu i te polaczenia z drewnem.....super!

----------


## strix

Ludzie poratujcie bo zwariuje  :wink: 
Musze do jutra podjac decyzje o kolorze stolarki okiennej a co  za tym idzie drzwi i bramy garazowej.

Dachowka brazowa Rupp ceramika (jest tylko jeden braz u nich - jest to taki ciemny gleboki braz raczej chlodniejszy niz na zdjeciu ponizej) kominy klinkier identyczny jak dachowka, filar przed wejsciem ten sam klinkier co kominy.


Okna oknoplast - chcialem dac ich dab bagienny - bardzo ciemne, pasowaly by do dachowki i slupkow przed wejsciem tzn nie odcinaly sie niemal, ale....

Teraz tak sobie ogladam i mam wrazenie ze bedzie tego ciemnego za duzo, i moze lepiej zeby okna, dzwi, brama garazowa odcinala sie od tego ciemnego dachu nieco. I tu bardzo podoba mi sie orzech stosowany w oknoplascie.

Jakies poczucie estetyki mam i generalnie poszedl bym w te ciemne zeby nie odcianaly sie od dachu, z drugiej strony boje sie ze bedzie to wszystko strasznie smetne. Orzech jest za to bardzo ladny, daje takie cieplo "drewniane" ale nie daje az takiej zolci w sloncu jak zloty dab. Dab bagienny natomiast jest do bolu ciemny i zimny.

Ladnie bedzie brazowa ciemna dachowka, takie same slupy przy wejsciu /brazowy klinkier/ i orzechowa stolarka okienna i drzwiowa?

Myslalem zeby bylo cos jak ponizej, ale nie wiem czy okna o ton jasniejsze - wlasnie orzech nie beda lepsze - dachowka na zdjeciu tez podobno braz tylko z powodu pogody wyszlo tak ciemno



pozdr
strix

----------


## dankaf

> dachowka na zdjeciu tez podobno braz tylko z powodu pogody wyszlo tak ciemno


Dachówka  na zdjęciu to brąz z robena.Ona jest w rzeczywistości troszkę ciemniejsza od ruppa.

Może powiem jak ja planuję.A żeby było śmieszniej buduję ten sam dom który zaprezentowałeś na zdjęciu.
- dąb bagienny okna
- dachówka roben brązowa(już kupiona)
O gustach się nie dyskutuje.....  :Wink2:  więc ciężko radzic.Mnie osobiście się podoba takie jednakowe zestawienie kolorystyczne  :big grin:  

A może zrób tak:
Zabierz ze sobą jedną dachówkę i na spokojnie porównaj na miejscu przy okleinie.Wtedy napewno będzie łatwiej.

----------


## AMG1976

A ten Wam sie podoba?

----------


## manieq82

ja mam ciemną tylko blachodachówkę Plannja Brąz satyna
Zobacz jak komponuje się z oknoplastem w złotym dębie (dziennik)

----------


## strix

> ja mam ciemną tylko blachodachówkę Plannja Brąz satyna
> Zobacz jak komponuje się z oknoplastem w złotym dębie (dziennik)


Dzieki, ale musi byc elewacja zeby wiedziec czy to zagra - patrze jednak tak sobie i mam wrazenie, ze czy to bedzie dab bagienny, orzech czy zloty dab jak u Ciebie to przy stonowanej jasnej elewacji moze dodatkowych listwach ze styro przy oknach w innym odcieniu niz sciany i tak bedzie to ladnie wygladalo.
W debie bagiennym po prostu powazniej, bardziej zachowawczo - w jasniejszych kolorach bardziej wesolo, cieplej jesli mozna tak powiedziec. Mysle jednak ze we wszystkich tych przypadkach o ile nie da sie tynku w kolorze zielonego markera lub innego od czapy - bedzie ladnie.

Oczywiscie biale okna zagraja wszedzie, ale nie chce ze wzgledow praktycznych - brzydko sie starzeja  :wink: 

Pogrzebie jeszcze w necie za zdjeciami elewacji - jutro umowa na okna i ostateczna decyzja. 

Jesli ktos ma brazowy dach, kominy i np slupki a ma jakies fotki albo linki do elewacji bede dzwieczny bardzo.

Problem z bagiennym jest jeszcze taki ze ciezko dobrac bramy garazowe bo np normstahl nie ma takiego dekoru a orzech jak najbardziej - niemal identyczny jak ten z oknoplastu.

Pozdr
strix

----------


## dardurdka

Jakbys nie wybrał to i tak będzie ładnie, bo najwięcej zależy od elewacji  :Wink2:  Każdy dom jest ładny, jak ma dobrze dobraną elewację... A jeśli chodzi o ciepłe kolorki to ja właśnie z tego względu zmieniłam kolor okien z orzecha na złoty dąb  :Lol:  Dębu bagiennego nie brałam pod uwagę, choć z bliska mi się podobał, lecz na elewacji wygląda (zwłaszcza z odległości) jak czarny i rzeczywiście sprawia, że elewacja staje się bardziej poważna, mniej ciepła  :Roll:  Tak wię powodzenia w podjęciu decyzji, na pewno będzie dobra  :Wink2:

----------


## dankaf

> A ten Wam sie podoba?


Czy to Twoja elewacja?Czy może taką planujesz?

----------


## Elena76

Przede mną wkrótce decyzja odnośnie wyboru elewacji. No i mnóstwo wątpliwości... Powiedzmy, że podejmowanie decyzji nie jest moją najmocniejszą stroną   :Wink2:  Te zdjęcia są w moim dzienniku, ale tutaj zagląda więcej osób, więc może coś doradzicie?  :smile: 

Tak jak widać na wizualce projektu domek ma raczej wiejski charakter. Chcemy, żeby wyglądał bardziej nowocześnie. Stąd następujące wątpliwości:
- czy podobnie jak w oryginalnej koncepcji dać drewno na szczytach?
- okna i brama u nas w kolorze orzecha, dach - łupek - jaki kolor elewacji? chyba coś jasnego, tylko czy cieplejszy czy chłodny odcień?
- czy tak jak na projekcie płytki klinkierowe (w takim kolorze jak komin) dać aż pod okna? nie chcę przekombinować...  :Confused:  

Czy ktoś z Was ma drewno na elewacji? Albo gdzieś w bliskim sąsiedztwie? Ciekawa jestem, jak takie drewno wygląda po 5-10 latach... Jeśli co 2-3 lata trzeba będzie je konserwować to chyba sobie darujemy...

Ewentualnie zrezygnujemy z drewna i zrobimy jakieś delikatne boniowanie.

Co sądzicie?

----------


## strix

OK klepniety orzech - postalem 15 min w sloncu, poprzymierzalem do dachowki - w sloncu braz ruppa-a jest jednak cieply, taka ciemna mleczna czekolada - dab bagienny nadal chlodny - w jasne dni okna pozostajace w cieniu wydawaly by sie bardzo ciemne, ciemniejsze niz dachowka. Niech zatem beda ton jasniejsze. Poza tym oknoplast w orzechu wyglada bardziej "drewnianie"  jak na moje oko, nawet bardziej niz 2x drozsze okna drewniane ktore byly na wystawce (lakier dawal wrazenie powloki plastikowej). Klepniete w kazdym razie i jeden dylemat do zresetowania w mozgu  :wink:  ufff

----------


## dardurdka

Gratuluje podjęcia decyzji  :Wink2:  Na pewno będziesz zadowolony  :big grin:

----------


## Vafel

> 


Przepiękna dachówka...    :cool:  

Do tej nowocześnie wyglądającej dachówki drewno w szczytach niezbyt mi pasuje. Ale jeśli już, to jakieś sporo jaśniejsze od dachówki (chociaż tutaj zależy jeszcze jaka będzie elewacja)...

----------


## Elena76

Dzięki Vafel  :smile: 

Właśnie o jaśniejszym drewnie myślałam. Na kilku nowoczesnych elewacjach widziałam połączenie takiego jasnego drewna (poziome deseczki) z np. aluminiowymi barierkami.




> Przepiękna dachówka...    
> 
> Do tej nowocześnie wyglądającej dachówki drewno w szczytach niezbyt mi pasuje. Ale jeśli już, to jakieś sporo jaśniejsze od dachówki (chociaż tutaj zależy jeszcze jaka będzie elewacja)...

----------


## AMG1976

> Napisał AMG1976
> 
> A ten Wam sie podoba?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czy to Twoja elewacja?Czy może taką planujesz?


Moja elewacja :wink:

----------


## dankaf

> Moja elewacja


Mnie się podoba  :big grin:  
Fajnie wyglądają okna na tle ściany z klinkieru.

----------


## dankaf

*Elena76* gdzieś widziałam podobny domek.Jak tylko sobie przypomnę to wrzuce u Ciebie w komentarzykach  :Wink2:  
Kiedyś juz pytałaś o elewację?

----------


## dankaf

> OK klepniety orzech - postalem 15 min w sloncu, poprzymierzalem do dachowki


Też tak planuje zrobic  :Wink2:  aby miec 100% pewnośc.
Co do bramy jest tak jak pisałeś wcześniej.W oknoplaście zaproponowali mi bramę w okleinie dąb bagienny Krispol-ale bez tłoczeń która jest o wiele droższa.No cóż jeśli będą takie problemy to też skuszę się na orzech  :Lol:   :Wink2:  



Moim skromnym zdaniem-dobrze że wybrałeś orzech a nie złoty dąb który nafajniej wygląda przy dachówce antracytowej.

----------


## Elena76

Będę dźwięczna  :wink: 

Tak, już kiedyś coś pisałam. W zasadzie wrzucałam zdjęcia elewacji, które mi się podobały i zrobiła się afera, jakim prawem i w ogóle  :smile:  To teraz wrzucam swoje własne, chyba nikt nie będzie miał za złe  :wink: 




> *Elena76* gdzieś widziałam podobny domek.Jak tylko sobie przypomnę to wrzuce u Ciebie w komentarzykach  
> Kiedyś juz pytałaś o elewację?

----------


## zatom

Elena76,

Rzeczywiście jaśniejsze drewno byloby super. Ale blokuja Cie juz okna (przy okazji drewno czy PCV). Chyba lepiej zrezygnuj z zdrewna.
Sam mam Domino, na elewacji szara cegła + jasny tynk. Okna miały byc jasne ale ze względów praktycznych będą w tonacji Iroko.
pzdr

----------


## Elena76

A nie pomyślałam o tym...   :Confused:  Masz rację, chyba za duży misz-masz się z tego zrobi. W sumie jakby się uprzeć, żeby te szczyty podkreślać, to można po prostu dać tam jasnoszarą farbę - wczoraj znazłam inspirację na zdjęciu kostki brukowej   :cool:  

Okna PCV.




> Elena76,
> 
> Rzeczywiście jaśniejsze drewno byloby super. Ale blokuja Cie juz okna (przy okazji drewno czy PCV). Chyba lepiej zrezygnuj z zdrewna.
> Sam mam Domino, na elewacji szara cegła + jasny tynk. Okna miały byc jasne ale ze względów praktycznych będą w tonacji Iroko.
> pzdr

----------


## onola

witam , siedze juz tu 3 dzien na waszym forum i niemoge znaleść prosze o pomoc   szukam domu z elewacją żółta albo oliwową był tu taki jeden piękna zdięcia ale mi znikł :smile:

----------


## onola

oliwkową miało byc :smile:

----------


## magdazaba

Zaczynam oglądać wątek od początku i szukam czegoś dla mojego domku - bardzo pożyteczny wątek forum!

----------


## magdzina

A to moja elewacja, jeszcze ciepła  :big grin:

----------


## zinger75

> A to moja elewacja, jeszcze ciepła


Co to za tynk i kolor?

----------


## dardurdka

Super żywe kolorki!!!

----------


## magdzina

Tynk kreisel baranek 2mm na to farba silikonowa. Niestety symbolu koloru nie pamiętam (wybierałam z palety barw śnieżki)

----------


## jaszczurka

W takim razie moja jeszcze gorąca  :Lol:   konczymy- czyli kolorek kładziemy



i już połozylismy  :smile:

----------


## Monis

A to nasz świeżo ukończony tynk. Został jeszcze do położenia mozaikowy na ścianach fundamentowych  :wink:

----------


## sure

Monis - fajna, pogodna elewacja!    :big grin:  

...tradycyjnie już pytam, jaki tynk i jeszcze - jakie dachówki?   :wink:

----------


## Waldek78

> A TO:  
> 
> mój "szarak"
> 
>  
> 
> TO: 
> 
> kiedyś było "kostką" z lat 80-tych
> ...


wszystko fajnie - ale ten słup cholernie szpeci całość

----------


## Monis

> Monis - fajna, pogodna elewacja!    
> 
> ...tradycyjnie już pytam, jaki tynk i jeszcze - jakie dachówki?


Dachówka- Creaton miedziana angoba
Tynk- Caparol Terra 15
mozaikowy będzie Chemis 114

----------


## Tkanka7

*Waldek78*

Nie mogę się z Tobą nie zgodzić. 
Zamierzam z nim coś zrobić, zwieram szyki   :cool:

----------


## Vafel

> *Waldek78*
> 
> Nie mogę się z Tobą nie zgodzić. 
> Zamierzam z nim coś zrobić, [...]


Może pomaluj go w takie barwy jak elewacja  :Smile: 

Wiem, że to nie to samo co usunięcie słupa, ale walka z ZE może długo potrwać i niekoniecznie rozstrzygnąć się po Twojej myśli.

----------


## Tkanka7

*Vafel* dzięki za podpowiedź   :big grin:  A może jakieś pnącze po nim puszczę! co Ty na to? Zielony słup będzie stanowił przyjemniejszy widok   :cool:  
Tak, wiem, że walka z ZE moze mieć różne zakończenie i trwać długo, ale cierpliwości mi nie brak..

----------


## motorynka

:Wink2:

----------


## aneta-we

Wiedziałam, że jeśli będzie dom to z zielonym dachem 
To moja (niedokończona) elewacja:



A tu w słonku:

  :Wink2:

----------


## SOKALA1

Witam
 Proszę o pomoc- czy ktoś ma zrobioną elewację tynkiem 110C firmy Weber.
Cieżko jest mi wybrać kolor, bo na kazdym wzorniku wyglada inaczej.
Chyba że ktoś ma równie ladny tynk w żóltym kolorze lub zblizonym  innej firmy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sure

Ale pamiętaj, że na zdjęciach też będzie wyglądał inaczej...

----------


## basia33

A tak będzie wyglądał nasz domek

----------


## josephine

*Basia33* ciekawie się zapowiada, a jaki ma być w środku?

----------


## kasiulakp

A to moja elewacja  :smile:  Miała być bardziej wpadająca w kolor kawy z mlekiem ale wyszło inaczej   :Mad:   no cóż pomału się przyzwyczajam i coraz bardziej mi sie podoba... zwłaszcza, że kiedy dojdzie sztukateria o kilka tonów jaśniejsza to na pewno całość się rozjaśni   :big grin:   pociesza mnie fakt,że każdy kto przyjeżdża na budowę mówi,że bardzo ładna i inna niż wszystkie   :big grin:  
A więc:

i tył:


Tył w rzeczywistości jest troszkę ciemniejszy... 
Oczywiście cały wygląd domku jeszcze się zmieni bo dojdą opaski nad okna i drzwi o kilka tonów jaśniejsza niż cała elewacja, bo w pochmurny dzień cała elewacja wygląda dość ciemno   :Confused:

----------


## Michał i Magda

Witam serdecznie, przeglądam wątek od dłuższego czasu. Nam do wyboru koloru elewacji zostało jeszcze mnóstwo czasu, ale właśnie wybraliśmy dachówkę (Creaton Premion antracyt angobowany) i tu pojawia się pewien problem. Musimy wybrać kolor podbitki, będziemy mieli także widoczne, rzeźbione końcówki krokwii. Mam prośbę do osób, które zdecydowały się na antracytową dachówkę: jaki kolor podbitki, a przy okazji okien wybraliście (ja myślałam o oknach PCV w okleinie złoty dąb)???

Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

Pozdrawiam,
Magda

----------


## inches

> Witam serdecznie, przeglądam wątek od dłuższego czasu. Nam do wyboru koloru elewacji zostało jeszcze mnóstwo czasu, ale właśnie wybraliśmy dachówkę (Creaton Premion antracyt angobowany) i tu pojawia się pewien problem. Musimy wybrać kolor podbitki, będziemy mieli także widoczne, rzeźbione końcówki krokwii. Mam prośbę do osób, które zdecydowały się na antracytową dachówkę: jaki kolor podbitki, a przy okazji okien wybraliście (ja myślałam o oknach PCV w okleinie złoty dąb)???
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Magda


Moim daniem właśnie złoty dąb nalepiej pasuje do antracytu. Z tego też koloru najlepiej zrobić całą resztę.

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Moim daniem właśnie złoty dąb nalepiej pasuje do antracytu. Z tego też koloru najlepiej zrobić całą resztę.


No właśnie tylko problem w tym, że impregnaty, czy lakierobejce takiego koloru nie rozróżniają. Nie chce się kierować kolorem z katalogu, bo wiadomo, że wyjdzie on zupełnie inaczej.
Może ktoś kto ma okna złoty dąb napisze jaki ma kolor podbitki i czym ją malował?

----------


## Sloneczko

My mamy okna złoty dąb, a podbitkę malowaliśmy Syntilorem, dąb złocisty:
http://www.syntilor.pl/pl/bsc.html

----------


## Michał i Magda

> My mamy okna złoty dąb, a podbitkę malowaliśmy Syntilorem, dąb złocisty:
> http://www.syntilor.pl/pl/bsc.html


Dziękuję za odpowiedź, faktycznie super pasuje  :big grin:  A nie macie problemu z łuszczeniem się tego lakieru?

Pozdrawiam,
Magda

----------


## Sloneczko

Nie. Jest to lakierobejca i była kładziona na nie impregnowane deseczki  :smile:

----------


## gusiolek_w

No i wreszcie moja elewacja, jeszcze bez podmurówki ale i tak cieszy moje oczy :smile:  Tynk silikatowy KABE

----------


## aGatta

Witam forumowiczów

mam prośbę,stanęłam przed wyborem koloru elewacji i podbitki, kolor dachówki zieleń, stolarka ciemna zieleń, rynny brąz
podoba m isię strasznie szary kolor,ale te brązowe rynny mogą psuć efekt, może macie jakieś sugestie? Jutro postaram się wkleić fotki stanu obecnego domu
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia18

nasza...jeszcze nieskończona
[img]
[img]URL=http://www.fotosik.pl][/URL][/img]
[img][/img]

----------


## alfa36

Przy okazji elewacji dołączę pytanie o podbitkę. Widzielismy ostatnio podbitkę pomalowaną.... nie wiem, jak to się nazywa,  każdym razie nie byla wykonczona drewnem, penelami itp., tylko otynkowana (czy ocieplona) i pomalowana. Kto wie, o co chodzi?

----------


## iva_marti

Rezi chyba ma tak zrobione.Zapytaj na priva.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Przy okazji elewacji dołączę pytanie o podbitkę. Widzielismy ostatnio podbitkę pomalowaną.... nie wiem, jak to się nazywa,  każdym razie nie byla wykonczona drewnem, penelami itp., tylko otynkowana (czy ocieplona) i pomalowana. Kto wie, o co chodzi?


Ja też tak planuję zrobić, czyli konstrukcja podbitki będzie z płyt OSB, na to klej siatka i zaciągnięte klejem, potem warstwa docelowa czyli tynk i święty spokój na wiele lat   :Wink2:

----------


## JoShi

Też mam taką podbitkę. W sumie to żadna filozofia  :smile:

----------


## Zazdrośnica

A jak kształtują się ceny za takową podbitkę? to tańsza opcja od PCV lub drewnianej?

----------


## malka

witam

A moze drewno na elewacji ? 
Macie moze takie elementy   tynk+ deski...taka mam wizję tylko inspiracji brak   :sad:

----------


## Sloneczko

Będziemy kłaść drewnianą elewację na otynkowanym domu w przyszłym roku.
Całą ścianę tarasową, pod oknami na parterze (kotki zostawiają ślady wskakując na parapet), a także wypełnienie ścian pod dachem i w lukarnach.

Nie mogę się doczekać  :wink:

----------


## malka

ok - poczekam do przyszłego roku   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

a moze ktoś wcześniej bedzie robił taka elewację ?

----------


## Sloneczko

Nie byłaś u *TOLI*? Na tarasie ma 2 ściany obłożone drewnem, co wygląda bajecznie!  :smile: 
O, np. na 97   :ohmy:   stronie są zdjęcia:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-toli,t27312-5760.htm

----------


## malka

Ale u Toli taras w drewnie, a ja bym chciała frontową elewacje zobaczyć

myslę o _dodatkach_ drewnianych wokół drzwi, może coś przy oknach ....no nie mam koncepcji   :sad:

----------


## Sloneczko

W takim razie buszuj tu: http://www.polskadrewniana.pl/index.php  :smile:

----------


## malka

Słonko moje- wielkie dzięki, ale nie o to chodzi, chce coś nowoczesnego wprowadzić w wygląd domu, a nie imitować XIX w   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

> myslę o _dodatkach_ drewnianych wokół drzwi, może coś przy oknach ....no nie mam koncepcji


Pomyślałam, że w podanym linku znajdziesz inspiracje. Są tam także i nowe domy (strona należy do architekta-projektanta Piotra Olszaka) budowane w różnych, regionalnych stylach, z drewnianymi ozdobami wokół okien i drzwi.
Np. w dziale "oferta pracowni" i "leśniczówki".

A zresztą, możesz do niego napisać, może coś Co doradzi?

----------


## malka

jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki   :big grin:  

jednak inspiracji nadal brak   :sad:

----------


## Elena76

> witam
> 
> A moze drewno na elewacji ? 
> Macie moze takie elementy   tynk+ deski...taka mam wizję tylko inspiracji brak


My właśnie mamy podobne dylematy i wahamy się czy dawać drewno na elewacje, głównie z praktycznego powodu bo wizualnie bardzo nam to odpowiada. I co chwilę jest zmiana koncepcji: jednego dnia decyzja, że jednak tak, następnego zwrot o 180*  :Roll:  

Wrzucam kilka fotek ze strony firmy Gothart, może zainspirują...






i jeszcze jedna z innego źródła:

----------


## malka

Elena, bardzo Ci dziekuję.
Dużo jest domów z płaskim dachem i drewnem na elewacji, mało domów z dachem dwuspadowym.

Znalazłam kilka fotek z klinkierem i oczami wyobraźni zamieniam na deski   :Lol:

----------


## Elena76

> Elena, bardzo Ci dziekuję.
> Dużo jest domów z płaskim dachem i drewnem na elewacji, mało domów z dachem dwuspadowym.
> 
> Znalazłam kilka fotek z klinkierem i oczami wyobraźni zamieniam na deski


Ja mam dach dwuspadowy, ale deski kładlibyśmy w poziomie jak przy tych domach z płaskim dachem   :smile:   Z tym, że marzyło mi się jasne drewno, ale ktoś mnie na fm słusznie przywołał do porządku przypominając, że mam ciemną okleinę na oknach  :smile:

----------


## malka

ja też mam wizję   :Wink2:   desek w poziomie, coś koło drzwi wejściowych, tarasu i ....nie wiem co dalej   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

> ja też mam wizję    desek w poziomie, coś koło drzwi wejściowych, tarasu i ....nie wiem co dalej


Coś mi się widzi, że masz *Malko* z tą elewacją tak jak ja z lampami na dół   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> ja też mam wizję    desek w poziomie, coś koło drzwi wejściowych, tarasu i ....nie wiem co dalej  
> 
> 
> Coś mi się widzi, że masz *Malko* z tą elewacją tak jak ja z lampami na dół


Twojej lampy też jeszcze nikt nie wyprodukował   :Lol:

----------


## Elena76

> ja też mam wizję    desek w poziomie, coś koło drzwi wejściowych, tarasu i ....nie wiem co dalej


jeśli jeszcze nie byłaś, to zajrzyj do dziennika Tofee, tam jest fotka domu z dwuspadowym dachem i drewnem na elewacji, raczej współczesny niz XIX charakter   :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malka
> 
> ...


Jest właśnie tak jak piszesz, że też żaden z producentów się nie postarał   :Evil:  
 :Lol:  

Problem w tym, że na cały dół chcę z jednej rodziny 2x4 do salonu, 1x2 do jadalni, 2x1 do kuchni i przedpokoju  :cry:

----------


## malka

ja myślę, ze jeszcze _dizajner_ sie nie urodził, co by Ci te lampy zaprojektował    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Elena76

Cieszynianko, nie masz wyjścia, póki ten _dizajner_ nie przyjdzie na świat proponuję żaróweczki plus torebki papierowe dla poprawienia klimatu   :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Cieszynianko, nie masz wyjścia, póki ten _dizajner_ nie przyjdzie na świat proponuję żaróweczki plus torebki papierowe dla poprawienia klimatu


Moja Większa Połowa już się pogodziła, że póki jakaś lampa mnie za serce nie złapie ( i będzie w różnych kombinacjach ilościowych) będą (już są) żarówki na drucie   :Lol:  

O torebkach pomyślę   :big grin:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> A to moja elewacja, jeszcze ciepła


Podoba sie mi Twoj kolor elewacji i kieeedys jeszcz myslalam o tym kolorze ale teraz, kiedy u mnie sie troszke plany pozmienialy to nie wiem czy do bordowego dachu bedzie pasowac taka zielen?
Co prawda, do otynkowania domu, jeszcze mam czas, ale juz zaczynam czegos szukac.

----------


## sure

> Napisał magdzina
> 
> A to moja elewacja, jeszcze ciepła 
> 
> 
> 
> Podoba sie mi Twoj kolor elewacji i kieeedys jeszcz myslalam o tym kolorze ale teraz, kiedy u mnie sie troszke plany pozmienialy to nie wiem czy do bordowego dachu bedzie pasowac taka zielen?
> Co prawda, do otynkowania domu, jeszcze mam czas, ale juz zaczynam czegos szukac.


Kolor elewcji bardzo pogodny, ale jest też intensywny, lepiej dobrze przemyśleć połączenie. Z tym bordowym dachem mam wątpliwości. Może wrzuć jakieś zdjęcia domu gdzie widać ten dach?

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

*sure* rowniez uswiadamiam sobie, ze ta zielen to absolutnie nie bedzie pasowac. Ale podoba sie mi szalenie! Zaluje, ze tak sie wszystko pozmienialo, ale to jeszcze nie koniec swiata, prawda? 
Zdjatko dachu bede miec koncem wrzesnia - zmiana dachu przewidziana na 10 sierpnia wiec kiedy juz beda ...zamieszcze. 
Poki co bede sledzic ten watek  :smile:

----------


## mayadaski

> jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki   
> 
> jednak inspiracji nadal brak


Malka, a patrzylas tutaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/nowoczesn...je,t151258.htm

Ja uwielbiam ten watek  :Wink2:  
Moze cos dla siebie znajdzesz...

Maja

----------


## ewkast

a ja mam pytanko Jezeli zrobie czarny dach lub grafitowy, biale okna to czy drzwi tarasowe moge zrobic brazowe? elewacja biala, zolta lub zielona

----------


## Zazdrośnica

Ja mam dach grafitowy BRAAS, okna białe, drzwi wejściowe kolor złota sosna i takie też będą słupy drewniane jak je w końcu pomaluję   :Lol:  

elewacja będzie szara-blady róż, lub biało-groszkowa (chodzi o łączenie kolorów)

----------


## Miran

> Ludzie poratujcie bo zwariuje 
> Musze do jutra podjac decyzje o kolorze stolarki okiennej a co  za tym idzie drzwi i bramy garazowej.
> 
> Dachowka brazowa Rupp ceramika (jest tylko jeden braz u nich - jest to taki ciemny gleboki braz raczej chlodniejszy niz na zdjeciu ponizej) kominy klinkier identyczny jak dachowka, filar przed wejsciem ten sam klinkier co kominy.
> 
> 
> Okna oknoplast - chcialem dac ich dab bagienny - bardzo ciemne, pasowaly by do dachowki i slupkow przed wejsciem tzn nie odcinaly sie niemal, ale....
> 
> Teraz tak sobie ogladam i mam wrazenie ze bedzie tego ciemnego za duzo, i moze lepiej zeby okna, dzwi, brama garazowa odcinala sie od tego ciemnego dachu nieco. I tu bardzo podoba mi sie orzech stosowany w oknoplascie.
> ...




Witam
Bardzo mi się podoba zastawienie tych dwóch kolorów na elewacji i chciałbym mieć coś podobnego.
Jeśli jest ktoś kto orientuje się co to za kolory ewentualnie zna numery kolorów z wzornika i może pomóc to bardzo,bardzo proszę!!

----------


## Monika_Gdynia

Przy elewacji nie ma az takiego wielkiego znaczenia czy okna beda o ton jaśniejsze czy ciemniejsze. Z daleka nie jest to az tak zauważalne. Na Twoim miejscu zastanowiłabym się jakie chcesz mniec wnętrza i do nich dobrałabym kolor okien. Od  srodka  odcień koloru jest ważniejszy, przydnajmniej jak dla mnie  :Smile:

----------


## dankaf

> Witam
> Bardzo mi się podoba zastawienie tych dwóch kolorów na elewacji i chciałbym mieć coś podobnego.
> Jeśli jest ktoś kto orientuje się co to za kolory ewentualnie zna numery kolorów z wzornika i może pomóc to bardzo,bardzo proszę!!


proszę bardzo  :big grin:  
silikonowy tynk Armasil KABE kolor F1050 i F1080

----------


## Miran

> Napisał Miran
> 
> Witam
> Bardzo mi się podoba zastawienie tych dwóch kolorów na elewacji i chciałbym mieć coś podobnego.
> Jeśli jest ktoś kto orientuje się co to za kolory ewentualnie zna numery kolorów z wzornika i może pomóc to bardzo,bardzo proszę!!
> 
> 
> proszę bardzo  
> silikonowy tynk Armasil KABE kolor F1050 i F1080


Śliczne dzięki,akurat mam zamiar brać tynk kabe i też silikonowy  :big grin: 

Ps.Ale w moim wzorniku kabe nie ma takiego koloru??
Kolory zaczynają się literką K i są 5-cio cyfrowe  :cry: 

Już wiem to są kolory ze starego wzornika  :smile:

----------


## mjudu

Cześć mam zamiar robić zieloną elewacje wpadającą bardziej w seledyn, chcę też mieć drewnianą podbitkę. Wiem, że do zielonego bardzo ładnie pasuje podbitka i okna białe ale robić drewniana podbitkę i malować ja na biało według mnie mija się z celem. Szukałem w internecie przykładów zielonej elewacji ale jest ich nie za dużo. *Może ma ktoś z was fotki zielonej elewacji, zastanawiam się jak by ona wyglądała z oknami i podbitką w kolorze jesiennego dębu lub zbliżonego koloru.* Jeżeli chodzi o dachówkę to mam czarną.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## dankaf

> Napisał dankaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Miran
> 
> ...


gdybyś miał jeszcze jakieś pytania to zapraszam  :big grin:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/kto-buduj...33169-4500.htm
tam znajdziesz właściciela tego domku  :Wink2:

----------


## q-bis

Witam,
do czego nawiązać wybierając kolor balustrady balkonów francuskich (tzw:rzygowniki  :smile:  )
Czy do dachówki, czy elewacji, czy stolarki a może w ogóle to pominąć i wybrać np kolor stali, metalu.
Barierki stal, ocynk, malowane proszkowo-kolor dowolny...
Muszę dzisiaj zdecydować.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## josephine

Po wielomiesięcznym oglądaniu Waszych elewacji mogę w końcu przedstawić moją:

----------


## q-bis

> Witam,
> do czego nawiązać wybierając kolor balustrady balkonów francuskich (tzw:rzygowniki  )
> Czy do dachówki, czy elewacji, czy stolarki a może w ogóle to pominąć i wybrać np kolor stali, metalu.
> Barierki stal, ocynk, malowane proszkowo-kolor dowolny...
> Muszę dzisiaj zdecydować.
> Pozdrawiam


...
No dobra...
Ale dzisiaj to już naprawdę musze podjąć decyzję  :Roll:

----------


## josephine

Co to są te balustrady francuskie?

----------


## q-bis

> Co to są te balustrady francuskie?


  :big grin:  

Balkon francuski np:

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> Witam,
> do czego nawiązać wybierając kolor balustrady balkonów francuskich (tzw:rzygowniki  )
> Czy do dachówki, czy elewacji, czy stolarki a może w ogóle to pominąć i wybrać np kolor stali, metalu.
> Barierki stal, ocynk, malowane proszkowo-kolor dowolny...
> Muszę dzisiaj zdecydować.
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> ...


Ja w swoim domku nie planuje rzygowników  :big grin:  ale ma je moja siostra. Zrobiła po bokach balustrady, a pomiędzy balustradami drewniane "paliki" takie same jak przy ogrodzeniu. Kolor dokładnie jak przy ogrodzeniu. Ponieważ ma neutralny kolor elewacji (jasny beż), to wybrała ciemny kolor drewna do balkonów francuskich.

Napisz jaki planujesz, bądź masz kolor elewacji i jakie ogrodzenie. Jeżeli dom jest dość nowoczesny, to myślę, że super pasują barierki w kolorze aluminium, bez malowania. Właśnie takie jak na zdjęciu, które zamieściłeś.

----------


## q-bis

> Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> ...


Mój kolor elewacji też będzie chyba neutrlany  :smile:  
Planuję troszeczkę piaskowca i kolor o ton, dwa jaśniejszy. Piaskowiec z tych jasnych...
Też skłaniam się powoli do koloru balustrad nawiązującego do koloru metalu...

----------


## zetka

Ciężko doradzać nie wiedząc jak wygląda całość (kolor dachu, okien, klinkieru na kominie?) ale.. ja zrobiłabym balustrady albo z nawiązaniem do przęseł w ogrodzeniu (kolor/forma) albo zupełnie zlane z kolorem elewacji (jeśli np elewacja beżowa to barierki malowane proszkowo na beż  :big grin: ) Ewentualnie w kolorze dachu czy okien. Jeśli nie będziesz miał nic innego w kolorze stali to tak trochę ni przypiął ni przyłatał  :Roll:

----------


## josephine

Ja dobrałabym do koloru podbitki i tarasu.

----------


## ona_lewkonia

> Po wielomiesięcznym oglądaniu Waszych elewacji mogę w końcu przedstawić moją:


śliczna w swej prostocie

----------


## q-bis

Dzięki za rady...
Wyszło jak zawsze...
Znowu nic nie wiem...
 :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big grin: 
 Zamknę  oczy i strzelę palcem w próbnik, jaki kolor wypadnie taki bęc...  :cool:

----------


## josephine

*ona_lewkonia* dziękuję. Chiałabym już mieć też taras z desek, który zapewne też doda wyrazu elewacji, ale niestety przyjdzie mi na niego poczekać co najmniej do wiosny.

----------


## Elena76

> Napisał josephine
> 
> Co to są te balustrady francuskie?
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Balkon francuski np:


Kurczę, to ja nawet nie wiedziałam, że planuję rzygownik vel balkon francuski   :Lol:

----------


## ona_lewkonia

> *ona_lewkonia* dziękuję. Chiałabym już mieć też taras z desek, który zapewne też doda wyrazu elewacji, ale niestety przyjdzie mi na niego poczekać co najmniej do wiosny.



a ja już chciałabym mieć tyle zrobione co Ty, ale też muszę poczekać, ale wiem, że się doczekam  :smile:

----------


## q-bis

[quote="Elena76"]


> Napisał josephine
> 
> Co to są te balustrady francuskie?
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Balkon francuski np:
> 
> ...


Możesz się wypowiedzieć w takim razie w tym wątku  :Wink2:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/slowa-poz...mu,t145993.htm

----------


## Jola_K

> Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał josephine
> 
> ...


inna nazwa to  *Porte-fenetre*  :wink:

----------


## Elena76

[quote="Q-BIS"]


> Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał josephine
> 
> ...


Już tam idę  :Wink2:

----------


## gabriela

A oto nasza elewacja:

----------


## pirose

witam! 
dzis zdecydowalam podzielic sie z Wami moimi watpliwosciami. jestesmy z mezem na etapie wyboru koloru elewacji. kolor dachu to szary (czy tez siwy), okna beda orzechowe, podbitka "ala" braz i.... kolor elewacji!!! myslelismy nad oliwkowym a do tego niemal biala obwodka okien. co Wy na to??
zostaje rowniez problem koloru parapetow? 
oraz kolor cokolu wokol domu. 
prosze pomozcie, bo czas na goni!!!!  :sad:  
dzieki!

----------


## ulus

> Po wielomiesięcznym oglądaniu Waszych elewacji mogę w końcu przedstawić moją:


A jaki to rodzaj i kolor tynku?

----------


## koala787

Witam wszystkich jako nowy użytkownik forum  :smile: 
Od razu mam pytanie i zarazem ogromną prośbę, czy ktoś już ma na swojej elewacji taki ceglasty lub ognisty kolor jak na obrazku z początku tematu i mógłby mi podać producenta lub symbole tego tynku. Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny, bo bardzo podoba mi się taki kolor a zaczynam swoją elewację i muszę go mieć...
Z góry wszystkim dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## josephine

> Napisał josephine
> 
> Po wielomiesięcznym oglądaniu Waszych elewacji mogę w końcu przedstawić moją:
> 
> 
> 
> A jaki to rodzaj i kolor tynku?


Odpowiedź znajdziesz w ostatnim poscie na 4. stronie mojego dziennika   :big grin:  .

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witam wszystkich jako nowy użytkownik forum 
> Od razu mam pytanie i zarazem ogromną prośbę, czy ktoś już ma na swojej elewacji taki ceglasty lub ognisty kolor jak na obrazku z początku tematu i mógłby mi podać producenta lub symbole tego tynku. Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny, bo bardzo podoba mi się taki kolor a zaczynam swoją elewację i muszę go mieć...


Najprościej wysłać prywatną wiadomość do właściciela tego domu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik6287.htm .
Inna rzecz, że ostatnio był na forum w marcu tego roku.

Tynk o podobnym kolorze poleca na swojej stronie firma handlująca kamieniem:
http://www.firmafilar.pl/?terrabona  :smile: 



Kupowaliśmy u nich łupek, bardzo sympatyczni ludzie.

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Nooo i niech ktos mi nie mowi, ze nie mozna miec czego sie pragnie? 
Jest w czym wybierac, niesamowite ile Castles jest wystawionych na sprzedaz, ehhh, urodzilam sie za pozno!!
Jedno z wielu, ktore zyczylabym sobie miec   :smile:  oj, ciagnie mnie ...

----------


## koala787

Wielkie dzięki Słoneczko za pomoc i już znalazłem swój kolor nawet na domku i mam przykład na żywo  :smile:  Gdyby ktoś potrzebował to mam producenta i dokładny symbol...Jak tylko będę miał sprawny aparat to wrzucę fotki dwóch elewacji z użyciem mojego kolorku i nie tylko  :smile:

----------


## Karoliak

> A to moja elewacja  Miała być bardziej wpadająca w kolor kawy z mlekiem ale wyszło inaczej    no cóż pomału się przyzwyczajam i coraz bardziej mi sie podoba... zwłaszcza, że kiedy dojdzie sztukateria o kilka tonów jaśniejsza to na pewno całość się rozjaśni    pociesza mnie fakt,że każdy kto przyjeżdża na budowę mówi,że bardzo ładna i inna niż wszystkie   
> A więc:
> 
> i tył:
> 
> 
> Tył w rzeczywistości jest troszkę ciemniejszy... 
> Oczywiście cały wygląd domku jeszcze się zmieni bo dojdą opaski nad okna i drzwi o kilka tonów jaśniejsza niż cała elewacja, bo w pochmurny dzień cała elewacja wygląda dość ciemno




Ale to jest bardzo sympatyczny kolor! Przynajmniej na zdjęciu :wink:  Czy mogę prosić o numer i producenta?

----------


## kasiulakp

*Karoliak* przepraszam Cię ale teraz nie odpowiem Ci na to pytanie bo po prostu nie pamiętam   :oops:   Ale postaram sie jak najszybciej znaleźć numer i producenta to napiszę ci na priv. 
sama pomału przyzwyczajam się do tego koloru i coraz bardziej mi się podoba... ale tak jak pisałam to nie jest ostateczny wygląd domku bo już niedługo przykleję opaski nad okna i drzwi więc będzie lepszy efekt   :Lol:  
pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## ulus

Też jestem na etapie wybierania koloru tynku i nie wiem, czy lepiej wybrać kremowy czy jasny lub ciemniejszy beż(ale w zimnym odcieniu). (Wybieram z palety kolorów Greinplastu) Dom ma rudy dach, okna ciemny orzech, podbitka i rynny ciemny brąz, parapety planuję z rudego kilkieru w kolorze dachu z ciemnobrązową fugą. Nie mogę podjąć decyzji, choć to już najwyższy czas... Jak sądzcie, co będzie lepiej pasowało do rugego dachu?

----------


## Sloneczko

Do rudości raczej beż, a może w obu odcieniach?

Albo jeszcze pobaw się tu: http://www.dekoral.pl/kolory/wizualizer.xml  :smile:

----------


## kasiulakp

*Karoliak* znalazłam już   :Lol:  
mamy tynk akrylowy firmy Permuro - Farby Kabe a kolor to K10690   :big grin:   Ale powiem ci szczerze, że jakbym miała jeszcze raz zamawiać to na pewno wzięłabym o ton jaśniejszą bo na duże powierzchni wygląda to ciemniej niż na gruncie... ale mądry polak po szkodzie   :big tongue:   chociaż to chyba nie jest aż taka szkoda, skoro kolor jest ok   :Lol:

----------


## Karoliak

Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc :Smile:  Tylko, że oczywiście teraz się okazało, że muszę wybrać coś z gotowych kolorowych tynków strukturalnych (tańsza robocizna)..a większość z Was ma tynki a dopiero na to farbę ::-(:  No cóż, muszę szukać szukać szukać....ale kto z Was nie musiał :wink:

----------


## Dije

Dorzucam cegłę z mojej elewacji. Może kogoś zainspiruje....

----------


## kasiulakp

*Karoliak* ja miałam gotową masę z kolorem. Nie nakładałam najpierw tynku a potem farby, tylko od razu tynk kolorowy   :Lol:

----------


## Elena76

Dije, super to wygląda  :ohmy:   Jeśli masz fotki, na których widać cały dom wrzuć proszę   :Roll:   Jaka to cegła?

----------


## cieszynianka

> *Karoliak* ja miałam gotową masę z kolorem. Nie nakładałam najpierw tynku a potem farby, tylko od razu tynk kolorowy


U nas tak samo   :Wink2:

----------


## Dije

> Dije, super to wygląda   Jeśli masz fotki, na których widać cały dom wrzuć proszę    Jaka to cegła?


Nelissen, Rodruza Szara

Więcej zdjęć w moim ogłoszeniu. Zostały mi dwie palety tej cegły do oddania.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/sprzedam-...light=nelissen

----------


## GKacha

Ufff.. Przebrnęłam przez cały wątek   :Wink2:  
Myślałam, że jak przejrzę to wszystko to coś mi się rozjaśni i podejmę wreszcie decyzję odnośnie koloru naszej elewacji, ale nadal stoję w punkcie wyjścia   :cry:  Może Wy pomożecie dobrać coś sensownego do kasztanowego dachu i okien Macore (jaśniejszy mahoń)? W tym wątku do takiego dachu wybierany był głównie żółty a mojemu mężowi żółty w ogóle nie odpowiada. Czy beże pasują czy raczej w brzoskwiniowe odcienie iść? Proszę Was o pomoc bo do piątku mam przekazać majstrowi co ma zamawiać...


[img][/img]

----------


## Dije

> Ufff.. Przebrnęłam przez cały wątek   
> Myślałam, że jak przejrzę to wszystko to coś mi się rozjaśni i podejmę wreszcie decyzję odnośnie koloru naszej elewacji, ale nadal stoję w punkcie wyjścia   Może Wy pomożecie dobrać coś sensownego do kasztanowego dachu i okien Macore (jaśniejszy mahoń)? W tym wątku do takiego dachu wybierany był głównie żółty a mojemu mężowi żółty w ogóle nie odpowiada. Czy beże pasują czy raczej w brzoskwiniowe odcienie iść? Proszę Was o pomoc bo do piątku mam przekazać majstrowi co ma zamawiać...
> 
> 
> [img][/img]


Ja bym poszła w coś beżowego, albo szarego, ale mnie kręcą tylko takie kolory, więc nie jestem obiektywna. Nie rób brzoskiwniowego koloru, już lepiej jakiś śmietankowy?

----------


## gabriela

Mamy wlasnie bezowy, bardzo jasny ASPOL G113 tynk akrylowy, tez mahoniowe okna i dachowka Robena rustykalna.

----------


## elutek

> Albo jeszcze pobaw się tu: http://www.dekoral.pl/kolory/wizualizer.xml


nie działa u mnie   :sad: 

*
GKacha* - a o zielonym nie myślałaś?   :Roll:   :smile:

----------


## kasiulakp

*GKacha* ja też mam ciemne okna... i powiem ci,że moim zdaniem tutaj pasuje większość kolorów. Co prawda nie znoszę żółtych i brzoskwiniowych kolorów, bo tego jest aż za dużo... każdy dom w takich kolorach. Co prawda w różnych odcieniach tych kolorów, ale mimo wszystko. Ja poszła bym w beże choć nie za jasne bo białych i śmietankowych tez nie lubię... ale to i tak twoja decyzja, ja tylko wyrażam swoje zdanie   :Lol:   także życzę miłego i owocnego myślenia   :big tongue:

----------


## GKacha

> Ja bym poszła w coś beżowego, albo szarego, ale mnie kręcą tylko takie kolory, więc nie jestem obiektywna. Nie rób brzoskiwniowego koloru, już lepiej jakiś śmietankowy?



 Ja kocham beże i muszę powiedzieć, że ta brzoskwinka o której pisałam wcześniej średnio mi leży (nie moje klimaty: to była podpowiedź mojego majstra, który sugerował, że będzie lepiej pasować do okien niż beż). Ale nie znalazłam żadnego zdjęcia na którym elewacja byłaby beżowa a dach kasztanowy. Ale może ktoś coś znajdzie w takich klimatach? Dziękuję za odzew   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Dorzucam cegłę z mojej elewacji. Może kogoś zainspiruje...


Mnie akurat zainspirowało do informacji, że na forum nie wkleja się zdjęć szerszych niż 650. Twoje mają aż 1023!!
Czy możesz je zmniejszyć (masz przy okienku znaczek "zmień" i wklej na nowo mniejsze zdjęcia.
Za bardzo rozciągnąłeś nam stronę.

----------


## Dije

> Napisał Dije
> 
> Dorzucam cegłę z mojej elewacji. Może kogoś zainspiruje...
> 
> 
> Mnie akurat zainspirowało do informacji, że na forum nie wkleja się zdjęć szerszych niż 650. Twoje mają aż 1023!!
> Czy możesz je zmniejszyć (masz przy okienku znaczek "zmień" i wklej na nowo mniejsze zdjęcia.
> Za bardzo rozciągnąłeś nam stronę.


Hmmm..rozmiar zdjęć jest zgodny z zaleceniami moderatora umieszczonymi na początku wątku "Wnętrza", gdzie jest napisane, że za duże zdjęcie uznaje się to powyżej 1024, a moje wciąż mieści się w dopuszczonym tutaj limicie. 
Jestem w błędzie czy ktoś wprowadził zasady, a zapomniał je zapisać?

----------


## JoShi

*Dije* może nie chodzi o regulamin a o szacunek dla tych, którzy korzystają z ekranów o mniejszej rozdzielczości? Przecież zostałaś grzecznie poproszona. Co Ci zależy?

----------


## Dije

> *Dije* może nie chodzi o regulamin a o szacunek dla tych, którzy korzystają z ekranów o mniejszej rozdzielczości? Przecież zostałaś grzecznie poproszona. Co Ci zależy?


W ogóle mi nie zależy i moim celem nie było okazywanie braku szacunku. Wręcz przeciwnie: najpierw przestudiowałam wytyczne, a dopiero później wkleiłam. No i dostało mi się o "inspiracji"  :big grin:  A skąd człowiek ma wiedzieć jakie są dopuszczalne rozmiary zdjęć na danym forum, skoro w poście, gdzie to powinno byc jasno napisane jest inna informacja? Mnie się wydawało, że okazuję szacunek moimi 1023 pikselami  :big grin:  
Szkoda dyskusji, zmienię rozmiar i już. A wzsystkich, którym rozjechała się strona, przepraszam i odsyłam do moderatora, żeby zmienił wytyczne.

----------


## Dije

Na poprawę nastroju filmik pt.: Cała prawda o urządzaniu wnętrz  :Lol:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBNU52CHEQ0

----------


## Sloneczko

*Dije*, rzeczywiście masz rację. W regulaminie nastąpiła zmiana na gorsze, bo przy Twoich 1023 pikselach, miałam obraz prawie dwukrotnie szerszy  :sad: 

A jeszcze do niedawna było ograniczenie do 650 pikseli. Poprosiłam by wróciło.

*Joshi*  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## ponury63

> A wzsystkich, którym rozjechała się strona, przepraszam i odsyłam do moderatora, żeby zmienił wytyczne.





> W regulaminie nastąpiła zmiana na gorsze, bo przy Twoich 1023 pikselach, miałam obraz prawie dwukrotnie szerszy 
> (...)
> A jeszcze do niedawna było ograniczenie do 650 pikseli. Poprosiłam by wróciło.


Po pierwsze, "ograniczenie" jest umowne, nie regulaminowe

Po drugie, prośba o zamieszczanie fot o szerokości maksymalnej 640 pikseli była przy standardzie kart graficznych 800x600 - czyli dawno temu.
To jest nie do utrzymania - świat pędzi do przodu, niedługo wejdzie na stałe full HD w komputerach, czyli rozdzielczość 1920x1200 pikseli; zdjęcia też są coraz większe, bardziej szczegółowe, coraz częściej są też zamieszczane grafiki i diagramy, które dla przejrzystości po prostu muszą być duże.
Obecne minimum dla kart graficznych to 1280x1024 -> czyli 1024 fota  + 150 avatar = 1174 px, a zatem blisko 1280 px

Radą na wielkość fot [a przy okazji także sprawne działanie stron] jest:
- albo wklejanie miniaturek / linków, jednak spora część użytkowników woli duże zdjęcia i wykazuje awersję do zdjęć klikalnych  :wink: 
- albo zmiany w skrypcie Forum; niestey, FM nie ma wsparcia informatycznego z prawdziwego zdarzenia - bo automatyczne zmniejszanie zdjęć, podobnie jak skracanie zbyt długich linków, da sie zrobić i funkcjonuje na wielu forach

Pozdrawiam

----------


## JoShi

> niestey, FM nie ma wsparcia informatycznego z prawdziwego zdarzenia


Jak by coś to ja się na macierzyńskim trochę ostatnio nudzę   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## agol

Są moją inspiracją i pomysłem na własny  :smile:  Oto domek który dojrzałam na spacerze  :smile:  myślę że właściciele się nie obrażą  :smile:  
[img][/img]
[img][/img]  Chciałabym by i mój był w podobnych kolorach...  :Lol:

----------


## agol

[img][/img] Nie wiem czy ten był ale też jest fany, jak dla mnie   :big grin:

----------


## Zazdrośnica

> Są moją inspiracją i pomysłem na własny  Oto domek który dojrzałam na spacerze  myślę że właściciele się nie obrażą  
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]  Chciałabym by i mój był w podobnych kolorach...


Wiem gdzie to jest, wyrósł niespodziewanie a często tam roweruję, musieli szybko budować   :Lol:   bardzo okazały i drogi   :Wink2:

----------


## agol

Nooo widzę wspólne tereny spacerowe  :Lol:  Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Są moją inspiracją i pomysłem na własny  Oto domek który dojrzałam na spacerze  myślę że właściciele się nie obrażą  
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]  Chciałabym by i mój był w podobnych kolorach...


Taki sam domek w tej samej kolorystyce stoi też w Wlkp, w podpoznańskiej mieścinie.   :Wink2:

----------


## sure

może to jeden z tych?

http://www.stylowydom.com.pl/przeglad.html

----------


## Zazdrośnica

> Nooo widzę wspólne tereny spacerowe  Pozdrawiam


Pozdrawiam   :big grin:   ale buduję się dużo dalej, jednak dla mnie cały powiat to jak własne podwórko, wszędzie jeżdżę   :Lol:  
A Ty dopiero się przymierzasz do budowania?

Nawiązując do kolorystyki też mam białe okna i grafitowy dach i żałuję, że dałam się przekonać do brązowych drzwi a chciałam białe   :sad:   czy spotkał się ktoś z tym, że ktoś sprzedał drzwi i kupował sobie inne wejściowe?

----------


## agol

Zazdrośnica napisała 


> A Ty dopiero się przymierzasz do budowania?


 Ja już buduję nasz domek od kilku lat hehe   :Lol:  dokładnie w Zalesiu G. ponieważ w Polsce zostałby nam tylko kredyt, wyjechaliśmy za granicę, zarobić trochę grosza.....i teraz powoli go robimy dalej   :Lol:  Właśnie kilka dni temu wstawili mi okna białe, drzwi i drzwi garażowe, również białe   :big tongue:  a w środku trwają prace związane z tynkami  :smile:  


 [img][/img] Słabo widać ale dla mnie bomba. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zazdrośnica

Gratuluję samozaparcia i pięknego miejsca, bo pewnie działka jest duża według wymogów. Zdradź szczegóły na priv, jak będziecie na miejscu oczywiście, to zajadę rowerkiem   :big grin:

----------


## Ania i Bartek

Witam i gorąco proszę o zdjęcia domów (najlepiej parterowych ale to już bylby szczyt marzeń) z *oliwkową* elewacją. 
W ogóle o zielone domy poproszę :smile: 

Przeglądam to forum i byc może już tu jakies zdjęcia są, ale jestem dopiero na str 24 i...nadal szukam!

Dzięki

----------


## Sloneczko

Szukaj, szukaj, bo był tu czas na zielony dom  :smile:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Oj, *Sloneczko*, ale babeczke zdolowala   :Lol:  kiedy Ona przebrnie przez te wszystkie strony w odnalezieniu _zielonej_ elewacji??   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

Gdyby to był mój dom, podałabym dokładniejsze namiary. A tak zostawiam nadzieję, bo takie domy są tu na pewno i to po 24 stronie  :smile: 

Jak masz czas, to pomóż szukać  :wink:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> Jak masz czas, to pomóż szukać


Jestem i czasowa, ale ..._zielen_ przestala juz byc moim kolorkiem  :wink:  teraz szukam czegos innego; ale tak do konca sama nie wiem "czego"   :smile:  a widze, ze Ty Sloneczko jestes bardzo aktywna i wierze w Twoje dobre intencje i pomozesz Ani znalesc to czego szuka, prawda, dobra duszyczko?   :Wink2:

----------


## 78mysz

> może to jeden z tych?
> 
> http://www.stylowydom.com.pl/przeglad.html


to z pewnością projekt Szewczyka

----------


## Ania i Bartek

> Gdyby to był mój dom, podałabym dokładniejsze namiary. A tak zostawiam nadzieję, bo takie domy są tu na pewno i to po 24 stronie 
> 
> Jak masz czas, to pomóż szukać


 :smile:  szukanie wcale nie jest takie złe :smile:  szukam szukam i upewniam się, że nie chcę ani żółtego, ani morelowego, biały też odpada
Ania i Bartek na pewno chcą mieć w swoim domku:
1. okna i drzwi w ciepłym, niezbyt ciemnym odcieniu brązu,
2. dachówkę w kolorze czekolady - mlecznej lub gorzkiej, albo grafitową
3. filary przy wejściu i tarasie oraz cokół z cegły klinkierowej  Roben cieniowana ryflowana

lub cieniowana gładka

4. elewację w kolorze zielonym, oliwkowym

Szukam więc dalej, ale jeśli ktoś ma coś ciekawego i młodszego, niż fotki z 2006 których i tak już na tym forum nie widać to bardzo chętnie je zobaczę!

----------


## iwonaelk

Dobrzy ludzie! Czy Waszym zdaniem do dachu kasztanowego- Roben kasztan pasują okna i drzwi  złoty dąb czy może bardziej mahoń i jaka elewacja ?

----------


## Sloneczko

> Ty Sloneczko jestes bardzo aktywna i wierze w Twoje dobre intencje i pomozesz Ani znalesc to czego szuka, prawda, dobra duszyczko?


Proszę bardzo, na str. 41, 42, 43, 44 tego wątku i pewnie nie tylko tam...

I jeszcze tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/pistacjow...ell,t83163.htm

Teraz Twoja kolej *Baśniowy Śnie*. Aha, zieleń jest moim kolorkiem, ale nie na elewacji  :wink:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> Teraz Twoja kolej *Baśniowy Śnie*. Aha, zieleń jest moim kolorkiem, ale nie na elewacji


Jestes mocna *Sloneczka*! Wierz mi nie mam na tyle cierpliwosci aby wertowac tyle stron.
Przedtem  nawet mi na mysl nie przyszlo, ze ... "lubie" zielona elewacje, jednak kiedy ujrzalam bedac na wakacjach w PL baaardzo sie mi spodobalo i pewnie by tak zostalo gdyby ... ale o tym juz pisalam.  :wink: 
Zreszta u mnie to "_chorobliwe"_ lubienie tego czy tamtego  :wink:  a i tak wiem, ze tego miec nie moge - tak to juz ze mna jest!
Ale przegladac bede te stronke... 

A'propo *Sloneczko*, jakos nie moge znalesc Twojego dziennika?

----------


## Sloneczko

*Fairy*, na tej stronie wyjaśniłam dlaczego nie założyłam Dziennika: http://forum.muratordom.pl/tarasy-na...t95668-600.htm i kilka zdjęć tam możesz zobaczyć  :smile: 

Co do zielonego domku, google mi wyszukały stronę 43 na FM, więc szybko obadałam stronki sąsiednie, długo nie trwało, a tu akurat ani *Ani*, ani *Bartka*, czyli najbardziej zainteresowanych   :wink:   :wink:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> *Fairy*, na tej stronie wyjaśniłam dlaczego nie założyłam Dziennika: http://forum.muratordom.pl/tarasy-na...t95668-600.htm i kilka zdjęć tam możesz zobaczyć


Witam upalnie, znowu zar z nieba sie leje! Juz ma dosc!
Bardzo Ci dziekuje *Sloneczko* za link, wlasnie skonczylam czytac tylko te jedna stronke, ale obejrze caly watek w najblizszym czasie.
Musze przyznac *Sloneczko*, ze jestem pod wrazeniem, milym oczywiscie  :smile:  jak masz laaadnie  :smile:  domek, dachoweczke, patio i ogrod  :smile:  wyobrazam sobie jak mily musi byc relax w takim miejscu... :smile: 
Powaznie, ktos przejal autorstwo Twoich zdjec i dziennika?! Szok! 

Widzisz? Starasz sie a zainteresowanych *zielona elewacja* nie ma ... :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Powaznie, ktos przejal autorstwo Twoich zdjec i dziennika?! Szok!


Dziennika nie, bo go nie było, właśnie z powyższego powodu.

----------


## Ania i Bartek

> *Fairy*, na tej stronie wyjaśniłam dlaczego nie założyłam Dziennika: http://forum.muratordom.pl/tarasy-na...t95668-600.htm i kilka zdjęć tam możesz zobaczyć 
> 
> Co do zielonego domku, google mi wyszukały stronę 43 na FM, więc szybko obadałam stronki sąsiednie, długo nie trwało, a tu akurat ani *Ani*, ani *Bartka*, czyli najbardziej zainteresowanych


halo, halo, i Ania i Bartek cały czas obecni i poszukujący!
Przejrzałam dokładnie wszystkie strony wątku i w sumie tylko jeden zielony domek nam się spodobał. Google też były zaangażowane.
A ponieważ i Ania i Bartek są mocno eksploatowani na budowie i trochę poza nią, nie zawsze znajdują tyle czasu na bieżące pisanie, co inni Forumowicze  :Wink2:  

Nam oliwka się coraz bardziej uśmiecha, a malowanie i tak dopiero w przyszłym roku. Trafimy na tę właściwą, trafimy :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Nam oliwka się coraz bardziej uśmiecha, a malowanie i tak dopiero w przyszłym roku. Trafimy na tę właściwą, trafimy


...a za poświęcenie nam czasu, dziękujemy  :wink:

----------


## moniaska

> Są moją inspiracją i pomysłem na własny  Oto domek który dojrzałam na spacerze  myślę że właściciele się nie obrażą  
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]  Chciałabym by i mój był w podobnych kolorach...



Wiecie może co to za projekt ??

----------


## sure

> Napisał agol
> 
> Są moją inspiracją i pomysłem na własny  Oto domek który dojrzałam na spacerze  myślę że właściciele się nie obrażą  
> [img][/img]
> [img][/img]  Chciałabym by i mój był w podobnych kolorach... 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiecie może co to za projekt ??


myślę, że może to jeden z tych? 

http://www.stylowydom.com.pl/przeglad.html

----------


## Ania i Bartek

> Napisał Ania i Bartek
> 
> Nam oliwka się coraz bardziej uśmiecha, a malowanie i tak dopiero w przyszłym roku. Trafimy na tę właściwą, trafimy
> 
> 
> ...a za poświęcenie nam czasu, dziękujemy



Dziś rano o 5:11 gdy obudziła mnie córeczka, chodziło mi po głowie "nie podziękowałam, nie wpisałam żadnego podziękowania za zainteresowanie moją oliwką, wstyd, wstyd!", ale zaraz potem przyszła kolejna myśl: "Słoneczku z pewnością to nie umknie :smile: "

*SŁONECZKO I FAIRY DREAM/BASNIOWY SEN DZIĘKUJĘ WAM PIĘKNIE ZA POMOC!!!
*

----------


## Sloneczko

No   :big tongue: 
Aha, wycmokaj córeczkę!!  :smile:

----------


## agol

to może bardziej pistacja lub wanilia, ale może komuś się spodoba  :smile: 



ten ma zielony dach, ja ogólnie nie przepadam za zielenią na domu, ale ten mi się podoba i mam go w swojej galerii   :Lol:

----------


## dardurdka

To nie zielony dach tylko szary, i stąd te pastelowe kolorki elewacji  :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> To nie zielony dach tylko szary, i stąd te pastelowe kolorki elewacji


Jak to  nie zielony  :ohmy:

----------


## dardurdka

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
może to przez różne ustawienia monitorów, ale moim zdaniem to blachodachówka grafitowa, jasny szary, zielonek blachodachówki w takim odcieniu i widziałam,chyba że niedawno powstał,  a zdjęcie jest stare bo przerzucane na forum już od dłuższego czasu...

----------


## agol

No u mnie jest zielony   :smile:    no cóż.... sama nie wiem... a zdjęcie stare to wiem...tylko że nie każdy może je widział... a co szkodzi dać jeszcze raz   :Roll:   Daje je dla tych co nie widzieli   :cool:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zazdrośnica

> No u mnie jest zielony     no cóż.... sama nie wiem... a zdjęcie stare to wiem...tylko że nie każdy może je widział... a co szkodzi dać jeszcze raz    Daje je dla tych co nie widzieli   Pozdrawiam.


widzicie tylko dach i dom? a to pomysłowe i fajne ogrodzenie? kurcze, że nie wpadłam na taki pomysł, chociaż front taki zrobić   :sad:  a teraz po ptokach

----------


## mika73

> 


To jest bomba!!! Czy wiesz co to za elewacja (kolor)?

----------


## Ania i Bartek

Jeśli do momentu malowania elewacji przejdzie mi chrapka na oliwkę, to TO byłby mój wybór nr 2!
Bardzo mi się podoba ta elewacja, i ogrodzenie! Świetny pomysł!

----------


## agol

> mika73  	
> To jest bomba!!! Czy wiesz co to za elewacja (kolor)?


Niestety to fotka znaleziona w necie   :sad:   ale niedaleko nas jest jeden dom na sprzedaz w podobnych kolorkach...bardzo fajny z reszta...tylko nie mam jak podpytac ponieważ nie mieszkam w polsce chwilowo   :Confused:  

http://i26.tinypic.com/qrllar.jpg


mika73 zobacz sobie dziennik tego domku http://forum.muratordom.pl/z-frontow...-ii,t89001.htm może ci też się spodoba, bardzo fajny kolorystycznie...jak dla mnie  :smile: 


*[ moderowano ]*

----------


## agol

Wow ale ta fota ogrooooomna sie wkleiła   :cool:

----------


## mika73

> mika73  	
> To jest bomba!!! Czy wiesz co to za elewacja (kolor)?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Niestety to fotka znaleziona w necie    ale niedaleko nas jest jeden dom na sprzedaz w podobnych kolorkach...bardzo fajny z reszta...tylko nie mam jak podpytac ponieważ nie mieszkam w polsce chwilowo   
> 
> http://i26.tinypic.com/qrllar.jpg
> 
> ...


Dzięki za namiar, o coś takiego właśnie mi chodzi.

----------


## agol

Mika73 ja tez szukam domow w takich kolorach bo w podobnych chce zrobic wlasny  :smile:  , jak bedziesz miala tez jakies podobne domki to pisz  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mika73

> Mika73 ja tez szukam domow w takich kolorach bo w podobnych chce zrobic wlasny  , jak bedziesz miala tez jakies podobne domki to pisz  Pozdrawiam.


A co myślisz o tym?

----------


## agol

mika73 niestety nie wyświetla mi się fotka  :sad:

----------


## Sloneczko

Mnie też nie, ale po wpisaniu adresu w nowe okno, tak. I wtedy wyświetli się i tu  :ohmy:   Dziwne, nie?

----------


## mika73

Kurcze, u mnie widać  :Evil:   :Evil:  
Może można coś zrobić z tym zdjęciem? Szkoda by było, bo domek fajny...

----------


## mika73

może teraz?

----------


## mika73

> Mnie też nie, ale po wpisaniu adresu w nowe okno, tak. I wtedy wyświetli się i tu   Dziwne, nie?


Agol, zrób tak jak słoneczko, może wtedy zobaczysz...

----------


## agol

No nie widze , ogolnie sama nie wiem dlaczego czesc zdjec widze a czesc to te kwadraciki....  :Evil:  No a moze na maila mi przeslij napisze ci na priv  :smile:

----------


## k.bla

Mam ten sam problem, wielu zdjec nie moge zobaczyc. Próbowałam czytac watek od poczatku, ale co mi z samych słow, jak nie ma obrazkow. Dopiero na tych ostatnich str cos widze. Ja tez szukam fajnego, jasnego kolorku, dach mamy ciemnobrazowy z Rupp ceramika, białe okna, drzwi i brame. Kiedys myslałam ze caffe late, potem ze wanilia, teraz juz ocieplają , a ja mam mętlik w głowie!
Pozdrawiam zestresowanych decyzjami budowlanymi!

----------


## kolinki

> Jeśli do momentu malowania elewacji przejdzie mi chrapka na oliwkę, to TO byłby mój wybór nr 2!
> Bardzo mi się podoba ta elewacja, i ogrodzenie! Świetny pomysł!


Moj dom co prawda ja okreslam bardziej jako "zgniłą zieleń" ale w sumie zielona jest  :Wink2:   .Jeśli nie przeszła CI zieleń to mogę podesłać kilka zdjęć - jak coś to napisz,

pozdrawiam,
Kasia

----------


## aniaitomek

> Ja planuję antracytowe, takie zwykłe


Zdecydowałam się na parapety w kolorze grafitowym, jak dach. Oglądałam takie płytki parapetowe (klinkier),  jak te na zdjęciu powyżej, to chyba Przysucha, kolor ok, ale powierzchnia pozostawia do życzenia, jakaś taka chropowata, nierówna....

Z kolei płyki Cerrad super gładkie, ale za to grafit cieniowany, nie podoba mi się...
http://www.budmar.pl/prod/15/plytki-parapetowe/

Czy może jest jeszcze jakaś inna firma produkując takie płytki parpapetowe???

----------


## agawi74

Witajcie,
czy ktoś ma elewację firmy KABE- NOVALIT T, modelowany   *kolor K 10130*
Tynk polikrzemianowy (akrylowo-silikonowy). Chodzi mi głównie o kolor 
*K 10130* lub ew. *K 10140* . Będę bardzo wdzięczna za fotkę   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

Znalazłam takie coś:

http://www.farbykabe.pl/pub/File/wyd...8_wzornikK.pdf

tutaj: 
http://www.farbykabe.pl/?pid=94

A może tak? http://www.kabetherm.pl/kolornik/

13 z kolei kwadracik z kolorem to 10130  :smile:

----------


## annecy

:Lol:

----------


## agawi74

> Znalazłam takie coś:
> 
> http://www.farbykabe.pl/pub/File/wyd...8_wzornikK.pdf
> 
> tutaj: 
> http://www.farbykabe.pl/?pid=94
> 
> A może tak? http://www.kabetherm.pl/kolornik/
> 
> 13 z kolei kwadracik z kolorem to 10130


*Sloneczko-* bardzo Ci dziekuję za pomoc   :big grin:   ale... przerabiałam już te wszystkie linki. Malo tego - widziałam u przedstawiciela Kabe próbki kolorów, ale karteczki są malutkie, kolory na monitorze komputera są zupełnie inne  :ohmy:    i dlatego chciałam zobaczyć zdjęcie calego domu. Póki co zdecydowaliśmy się na kolor 10130 (lekka wanilia)- zobaczymy jaki wyjdzie   :Roll:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

A widziałaś naszą elewację? Jest to "lekka wanilia", a dokładnie gotowy, barwiony tynk silikatowo-silikonowy Ceresitu, "baranek" kolor Florida FL2. 

Cenowo na pewno lepszy od Kabe i jakościowo bardzo dobry  :smile:

----------


## agawi74

> A widziałaś naszą elewację? Jest to "lekka wanilia", a dokładnie gotowy, barwiony tynk silikatowo-silikonowy Ceresitu, "baranek" kolor Florida FL2. 
> 
> Cenowo na pewno lepszy od Kabe i jakościowo bardzo dobry


Ładniutki masz kolor elewacji (ale mam wrażenie, że ma domieszkę kropli pomarańczy- czy się mylę?) Mój kolor musi być czysto waniliowy, bo mamy ceglasty dach.
Co do firmy, to niestety mój M się uparł na Kabe  :sad:  , więc muszę wybrać kolor z jej palety. Chociaż tyle dobrego   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Ładniutki masz kolor elewacji (ale mam wrażenie, że ma domieszkę kropli pomarańczy- czy się mylę?) Mój kolor musi być czysto waniliowy, bo mamy ceglasty dach.


Zdjęcia przekłamują kolor. Nie ma odcienia pomarańczowego, są to "lody waniliowe" i w zależności od oświetlenia kolor zmienia się na jeszcze jaśniejszy, gdy na ściany świeci słońce  :smile:

----------


## mirela99

Przebrnełam do 32 strony watku i nadal mam problem z dachem grafitowym. Jest on naszym marzeniem więc wszystko pod niego podciagniemy. Nawet na białe okna się zdecydowaliśmy (dla mnie brąz się jednak gryzie z czernią i jej pochodnymi) ale co z podbitką ? Nie wyobrażam sobie białego sidingu, tym bardziej, że bedziemy mieć rzeźbione krokwie (chyba tak się to co wystaje spod dachu nazywa?). Na jaki kolor można te krokwie i podbitkę pomalować ? Są jakieś szare impregnaty ? Czy wszytkie domy z szarymi dachami i białymi oknami mają siding ?

----------


## Szelma29

a do szarego dachu nie pasuje kolor złoty dąb?? bo mnie sie wydaje ze łądnie wspólgra taki zestaw i podpitka tez w kolorze złoty dąb...

----------


## LeoAureus

*annecy* bardzo mi się Twoja elewacja podoba!

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Przebrnełam do 32 strony watku i nadal mam problem z dachem grafitowym. Jest on naszym marzeniem więc wszystko pod niego podciagniemy. Nawet na białe okna się zdecydowaliśmy (dla mnie brąz się jednak gryzie z czernią i jej pochodnymi) ale co z podbitką ? Nie wyobrażam sobie białego sidingu, tym bardziej, że bedziemy mieć rzeźbione krokwie (chyba tak się to co wystaje spod dachu nazywa?). Na jaki kolor można te krokwie i podbitkę pomalować ? Są jakieś szare impregnaty ? Czy wszytkie domy z szarymi dachami i białymi oknami mają siding ?


My malowaliśmy na kolor zbliżony właśnie do złotego dębu, bo w tym kolorze planujemy okna. Niestety zdjęcia troszkę przekłamują kolor, ale wygląda to mniej więcej tak:







Jak dla mnie połączenie grafitu i złotego dębu b. dobrze wygląda, ale przecież każdy ma inny gust.

----------


## mirela99

> Jak dla mnie połączenie grafitu i złotego dębu b. dobrze wygląda, ale przecież każdy ma inny gust.


Właśnie, dlatego interesują mnie inne opcje z grafitowym dachem. Nie wyobrażam się sztucznego plastiku (choć okna białe są do zaakceptowania).
Tak dla jasności, mam problem z łączeniem brązu i grafitu i mam problem z oknami drewnopodobnymi (tzn. oklejanymi). Nie stac mnie na drewniane więc podjęliśmy decyzję o białych plastikach (a może szarych)tylko co wtedy z tą resztą ? Do białych okien nie pasują brązowe dodatki dachowe. 
Nie wiem, mam chyba uprzedzenie z lat młodzieńczych, kiedy bardzo przestrzegałam zasadę że do brązowych butów nie pasują czarne/szare buty  :wink: .
Jejeku, jakaś dziwna jestem, bo wszedzie wkoło mnie wszyscy powtarzają, ze ten złoty dąb jest oki ... sama nie wiem.
*Michał i Magda* a okna tez w kolorze złotego debu ? Brama, drzwi ? A co z płotem ? Czy gdzieś jeszcze będziecie powtarzać ten grafit ? Np. klinkier ?

----------


## Michał i Magda

> *Michał i Magda* a okna tez w kolorze złotego debu ? Brama, drzwi ? A co z płotem ? Czy gdzieś jeszcze będziecie powtarzać ten grafit ? Np. klinkier ?


Okna będą w kolorze złoty dąb, jeżeli płot i barierki przy balkonach zrobimy drewniane, to również będą w kolorze krokwi i nadbitki. Komin mamy z grafitowego klinkieru, z takiego samego planujemy słupki przy ogrodzeniu.

Tak jak wspominałam jednym to połączenie się podoba, innym nie. Widziałam antracytowy dach z ciemną podbitką (kolor prawie czarny, więc mniemam, że to był heban) i dla mnie np. takie połączenie było nie do przyjęcia.
W końcu po to robiłam rzeźbione końcówki krokwi, żeby było widać strukturę tego drewna.

P.S. I wybaczcie proszę moje zdjęcia. Do tematu elewacji niestety nie pasują  :smile:

----------


## o.n.k.a.

Nasza. 





Szalony kolor, co?  :wink: 
...tą rozetkę drewnianą nad drzwiami obniżymy, bo jakoś za wysoko wyszła oraz cokół i murki będą niższe bo w pewnej (niedużej) części zakryje je nawieziona ziemia.
Pozdr.

----------


## justa*

To i nasza




Drugie zdjęcie troszkę przekłamane, bo robione wieczorem, kiedy słońce było już nisko i kolor jakiś taki żółtawy wyszedł.

----------


## LovelyFairy

*justa**
bardzo ładna elewacja  :smile:  fajny pomysł z dobraniem koloru opasek zbliżonego do stolarki

----------


## mirela99

Czym maluje się krokwie ? Można jakieś szare impregnaty dostać ? Takie żeby było widać słoje (jasne) ? Kurcze dalej mi nie pasuje ten dąb złoty ...

----------


## justa*

> *justa**
> bardzo ładna elewacja  fajny pomysł z dobraniem koloru opasek zbliżonego do stolarki


Dziękuję  :big grin:  
Kiedy wybierałam kolor, też mi się podobało. Gdy wszystko było gotowe to miałam wrażenie, że jednak trochę przeholowałam. Ale jak się nie ma co się lubi........... 
Tak więc podoba mi się coraz bardziej   :Wink2:

----------


## justa*

> Czym maluje się krokwie ? Można jakieś szare impregnaty dostać ? Takie żeby było widać słoje (jasne) ? Kurcze dalej mi nie pasuje ten dąb złoty ...


Można dostać i bezbarwne

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Czym maluje się krokwie ? Można jakieś szare impregnaty dostać ? Takie żeby było widać słoje (jasne) ? Kurcze dalej mi nie pasuje ten dąb złoty ...


My malowaliśmy lakierobejcą Duluxa, ale kolorów raczej mało do wyboru. Proponuję wybrać się do Leroya i tam mieszają lakierobejce Tikkurili, wychodzi drożej niż gotowy kolor, ale jak jak zależny Ci na jakimś specyficznym kolorze, to nie mam innego pomysłu.

----------


## mocca

> Nasza. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szalony kolor, co? 
> ...tą rozetkę drewnianą nad drzwiami obniżymy, bo jakoś za wysoko wyszła oraz cokół i murki będą niższe bo w pewnej (niedużej) części zakryje je nawieziona ziemia.
> Pozdr.


*o.n.k.a.*, nareszcie zobaczyłam całość dokładnie odpowiadającą mi kolorystycznie. Właśnie przymierzamy się do ocieplenia i tynkowania i szukałam inspiracji kolorystycznej w tym wątku, jak dotąd trafiłam tylko na jeden dom w takiej elewacji z tym dachem i tymi oknami ale fotka była mała. 
 BARDZO ŁADNIE   :big grin:  
napisz proszę co to za tynk, kolor itd, będę wdzięczna

pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia i grzegorz

> To i nasza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drugie zdjęcie troszkę przekłamane, bo robione wieczorem, kiedy słońce było już nisko i kolor jakiś taki żółtawy wyszedł.


witam 
Elewacja bardzo ładna, klinkier na płocie również, jaki to?

----------


## Lilutek

Na 99 % Ekoklinkier  rodzaj prawdopodobnie carmel melanż - wygląda tak jak nasz (taki mamy słup przed wejsciem, 2 podtrzymujace zadaszenie tarasu oraz w srodku - barek i w przyszłości kominek).

zdjecie już nieaktualne:

----------


## justa*

Dokładnie tak  :big grin:  
Eko-klinkier karmel melanż, ryflowany.

Sąsiadka pytała, czy będziemy to malować jeszcze czymś, bo taki kolor nierówny  :Wink2:

----------


## patatajka80

A może ktoś "zrobił" sobie domek w kolorze oliwki, albo takiej hmmm..zgaszonej zieleni??
A jeżeli jeszcze dodatkowo był to tynk z GREENPLASTA..to może by wkleił zdjątko i podał kod koloru z palety....(niektórzy zapisują takie rzeczy) :smile:

----------


## o.n.k.a.

*mocca*
dziękuję za miłe słowo  :smile: 
na elewacji jest farba silikonowa firmy Kosbud, kolor A038. Kolory nie mają nazw tylko symbole, wg mnie to taka klasyczna śmietanka, w słońcu wygląda jak złamana biel.
Farba jest bardzo fajna -po ulewnych deszczach ściana była zabłocona ale po wyschnięciu wystarczyło przetrzeć (np ręką   :Wink2: ) i nie było śladu po brudzie   :big grin:  . Polecam.
Pozdr.

----------


## mocca

*o.n.k.a.* dziękuję za informację
my tez zdecydowalismy się na silikon z tym, że będzie tynk a nie farba, już zamówiłam. Też myślę, że to bardzo dobry wybór m in ze względow o których wspomniałaś. Niestety z innej firmy niż pisałaś. Wybrałam ze wzornika kolor najbardziej zbliżony do złamanej bieli ale trudno wybrać z próbki 6x4... mam nadzieję, że będzie choć zbliżony do Twojego  :wink: 

jeszcze raz- sliczna elewacja
pozdrawiam

----------


## czypior

*justa**

bardzo ładna elewacja, czy opaski wokół okien są zrobione tylko farbą, czy są wystające, jak jest ich szerokość

----------


## justa*

> *justa**
> 
> bardzo ładna elewacja, czy opaski wokół okien są zrobione tylko farbą, czy są wystające, jak jest ich szerokość


  :big grin:  
dzięki 
opaski są zrobione ze styropianu, szerokie na 15 cm.

----------


## czypior

Justa*

myślę, że dzięki Twojej elewacji nareszcie mam pomysł jak wykonać elewację swojego domku, a ze słaba jestem w tematach budowlanych proszę o zdjęcie w zbliżeniu na opaski (może być na pw), żebym mogła to pokazać majstrowi

pozdrawiam

----------


## queene

[img][/img]

w pobliżu mojego domu, uważam ze jest cudna i właściciel sie nie obrazi za umieszczenie tutaj, kolor troche przejaskrawiony ze względu na słońce

----------


## Igor_Celina

To moze nasza elewacje wkleje  :wink: 












Pozdrawiamy

----------


## queene

*Igor_Celina* świetnie wygląda Wasz domek, to "moje" kolory jesli chodzi o elewację i dach, brawo !!

p.s. widać, ze macie cudne widoki za oknem, aż po horyzont  :wink:

----------


## prezes3677

> [img][/img]
> 
> elewacja w trakcie ....


taka mi się też podoba i taką zamierzam zrobić piękna i spokojna elewacja

----------


## Elena76

*Igor_Celina*, elewacja super  :smile:  a widoków też zazdroszczę  :cool:

----------


## karkoludek

A tak wygląda moja świeżo skończona elewacja.

----------


## bezele

[URL=http://img24.imageshack.us/i/20090706.jpg/][/URL

----------


## Hugo26

> A tak wygląda moja świeżo skończona elewacja.


ładny domek, kolorystyka w moim guście
jaki to kolorek, mozesz podac szczegółowe dane?
pozdro

----------


## karkoludek

Dziękuje  :big grin:   dachówka RuppCeramika sirius, tynk silikatowy firmy KABE nr 1010. pozdrawiam

----------


## MarthaB

to i ja sie pochwalę swoją  elewacją, tynk silikonowy greinplast kolor bodajże 1910 - wyszedł moim zdaniem bardzo ładnie, delikatnie kremowy, a nie żółty (czego się obawiałam, ale znalazłam osobę na tym forum z elewacją w dokładnie tym kolorze i po konsultacjach zdecydowaliśmy sie na ten odcień, wyszedł super).

----------


## bemark

bardzo ladny kolor spokojny elegancki
czy mozna sie dowiedziec jaki to tynk  
bialy i malowany czy odrazu barwiony?
pozdrawiam

----------


## bemark

Jakie robicie tynki?
 jedni mi podpowiadaja najpierw tynk mineralny bialy pozniej dobra farba pomalowac np silikonowa czy silikatowa

inni gotowy tynk polozyc

 :Evil:  sama juz nie wiem kogo sluchac
pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

Nasi murarze radzili położyć barwiony tynk silikatowo-silikonowy. Jest ok  :smile:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Ladny domek i kolor elewacji.

Mam pytanie: czy  jasne elewacje nie sa zbyt brudzace, tzn; czy nie lapia kurzu czy brudu, zwlaszcza po deszczu?? 
Sama mam dylemat jaki kolor wybrac - ciemny czy jasny?

----------


## MarthaB

> bardzo ladny kolor spokojny elegancki
> czy mozna sie dowiedziec jaki to tynk  
> bialy i malowany czy odrazu barwiony?
> pozdrawiam


barwiony. tak nam radzili murarze i znajomi.

a w ogole to wybralismy baranka 2 mm, jakims zbiegiem okolicznosci polozyli nam kornik 2 mm ... i w sumie dobrze wyszlo, bo teraz elewacja  nam sie bardzo podoba.

----------


## o.n.k.a.

> Mam pytanie: czy  jasne elewacje nie sa zbyt brudzace, tzn; czy nie lapia kurzu czy brudu, zwlaszcza po deszczu?? 
> Sama mam dylemat jaki kolor wybrac - ciemny czy jasny?


Nasza elewacja jest bardzo jasna i nie łapie żadnego kurzu, a po deszczu wystarczy ewentualne błoto polać wodą albo zetrzeć na sucho/zamieść (jak pisałam wyżej)
ale:
po pierwsze mamy farbę silikonową 
po drugie żadnej struktury, tynk jest gładki, gipsowy (nie ma zakamarków do osiadania kurzu i brud ma gorszą przyczepność)
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agawi74

> Dziękuje   dachówka RuppCeramika sirius, tynk silikatowy firmy KABE nr 1010. pozdrawiam


*karkoludku* czy na pewno jest to kolor Kabe nr 1010, a nie 10110?
Właśnie zamówiliśmy kolor na naszą elewację wybraliśmy 10130 (bardzo podobny do Twojego) i dlatego dopytuję   :Wink2:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> Napisał FairyDream/BasniowySen
> 
> 
> Mam pytanie: czy  jasne elewacje nie sa zbyt brudzace, tzn; czy nie lapia kurzu czy brudu, zwlaszcza po deszczu?? 
> Sama mam dylemat jaki kolor wybrac - ciemny czy jasny?
> 
> 
> Nasza elewacja jest bardzo jasna i nie łapie żadnego kurzu, a po deszczu wystarczy ewentualne błoto polać wodą albo zetrzeć na sucho/zamieść (jak pisałam wyżej)
> ale:
> ...


Pewnie i tak jest poniewaz widzialam duzo jasnych elewacji, tak naprawde to jestem troszke laik w tym temacie i jak rozumiem kiedy czytam - "bialy i malowany czy odrazu barwiony? 
Chodzi i dobieranie koloru farby, po uprzednim otynkowaniu lub juz gotowego tynku?? Tynki silikonowe?   :Confused:   Czy jest jakis program w ktorym mozna wybrac kolorki?
Taaaak u mnie planowany jest tynk gladziutki jak niemowleca pupcia  :wink:  nie lubie jakis "_upiekszaczy_ ; prostota w swoim rodzaju jest juz piekna  :wink:  jak mawiala pewna _witch
Pozdrawiam cierpliwych i nie krecacych glowa z grymasna mina podczas czytania moich postow  _ 

I jeszcze jedno; mysle o bezowej elewacji aleee rowniez  o lekko brazowej, bardzo jasny braz tylko nie umiem sobie tego wyobrazic na tym domie, czy jasny braz bedzie ok? czy trzymac sie uprzedniego - bezowego?

----------


## karkoludek

> *karkoludku* czy na pewno jest to kolor Kabe nr 1010, a nie 10110?
> Właśnie zamówiliśmy kolor na naszą elewację wybraliśmy 10130 (bardzo podobny do Twojego) i dlatego dopytuję


na kubełku z tynkiem widnieje ten numer i pamiętam że przy zamawianiu też go podawałam więc powinno sie zgadzać. pozdrawiam

----------


## stoklos

Witam wszystkich czy spotkał się ktoś z elewacją wykonaną z gontów bitumicznych? Myślę nad czymś takim ale nie wiem czy to zda egzamin.

----------


## ambroma

Pomocy  :cry:   :Roll:  
Nie wiem jaki dać kolor na elewację  :sad:  Dach jest czerwony (ceglasty), okna białe, podbitka Gamrat tzw.ciemny dąb, rynny brązowe.
Wiadomo, że najbezpieczniejszy kolor to kremowy / ecru itp. ale co jeszcze?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Pomyślałam o "kawie z mlekiem" i do tego obramowanie styropianem okien na biało. Jak myślicie będzie pasować?

----------


## dardurdka

Myślę, że każdy delikatny kolor będzie pasował, a do takiej kawy, może lepiej nie białe obramówki tylko jakieś odcienie beżu, ecru...
Abromo, nawet nie wiedziałam, że masz taki piękny domek  :ohmy:

----------


## ambroma

Dardurko, dziękuję za miłe słowa  :oops:  i radę.
Białe obramowanie okien wydawało mi się odpowiednie gdyż optycznie powiększy czy uwydatni okna które są raczej małe. Poza do białych ram okiennych może lepiej nie dawać kolejnego koloru.
Poradź mi jeszcze jak zrobić łuczek na tarasem  :ohmy:

----------


## dardurdka

Ja bym go oddzielnie nie uwydatniała,  tzn. już bez obramówek w kolorze elewacji, jedynie filary można podkreślić, ale wtedy pasowało by tym samym kolorkiem co obramówki, a jak ma być biały - jasny to może szybko się ubrudzić w tak dostępnym miejscu, chociaż teraz są takie tynki, że się nie brudzą  :Lol:   :Wink2: 
albo kontur łuczku i falarki w innym kolorze niż elewacja, okien nie jest dużo więc nie powinny się zlewać te wszystkie obramówki  :Wink2:

----------


## Magda i Michał

To może ja się nieśmiało pochwalę swoją elewacją.. jeszcze nie skończoną - brak cokołu, ale i tak mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## ambroma

Magda, bardzo ładny, ciepły kolor  :big grin:  U mnie by też taki pasował.
Jaki to tynk i i kolor (numer?)

----------


## Magda i Michał

> Magda, bardzo ładny, ciepły kolor  U mnie by też taki pasował.
> Jaki to tynk i i kolor (numer?)


A dzięki  :smile: 
Tynk to Weber chyba silikatowy - kolor 140 D. Kolor jest o tyle ciekawy, że jak świeci słońce, to jest to lekkie ecru, wpadające w biały, a jak jest w cieniu, to taki cieplejszy żółty się wydaje. Jak świeci słońce, to mi się odcień bardzo podoba, a jak jest w cieniu, to mam wrażenie, że za ciemny... ale podejrzewam, że tak jest z każdym kolorem - nie wygląda tak samo w ciągu całego dnia.
Zresztą to widać na frontowej i bocznej elewacji - ten sam kolor, a wygląda jak 2 odcienie.

----------


## grazi

o.n.k.a. Jeszcze  poproszę o kolor dachówki, okien i drzwi. Też mi się bardzo podobaja. Kolor farby już spisałam   :oops:

----------


## bemark

karkoludek napisał: 
Dziękuje  dachówka RuppCeramika sirius, tynk silikatowy firmy KABE nr 1010. pozdrawiam 


karkoludku czy na pewno jest to kolor Kabe nr 1010, a nie 10110? 
Właśnie zamówiliśmy kolor na naszą elewację wybraliśmy 10130 (bardzo podobny do Twojego) i dlatego dopytuję 
_________________
Andromeda I-bliźniak z małymi zmianami 
http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=18 
Sprzedam NOWE KOŁNIERZE DO OKIEN POŁACIOWYCH FAKRO EHN (8szt, wymiar 78x160). Kolor RAL 8019 (ciemny brąz).
witam
przymierzamy sie rowniez do tego koloru 10130
i ty i karkoludek macie  racje 
sa 2 wzorniki tynkow kabe nowy i stary i tsad rozne numery
pozdrawiam
dzisiaj zamawiam tynk albo kabe 2 milimetry baranek  albo webera

----------


## Ana27

witam

szukam zdjec *oliwkowych elewacji*..........mam dachowke sirius brazowa i tak sobie mysle, ze ladnie by wygladala do tego  oliwka ..  :Roll:   .....jesli Ktos z Was ma w posiadaniu zdjecia to baaaardzo prosze o wstawienie na forum,

Pozdrawiam

----------


## o.n.k.a.

> o.n.k.a. Jeszcze  poproszę o kolor dachówki, okien i drzwi. Też mi się bardzo podobaja. Kolor farby już spisałam


 "dachówka" to blacha  :wink:  Lindab kolor ceglasty (na fakturze jest napisane: 762 mat), okna Veka złoty dąb i drzwi Stolbud sosnowe, kolor też złoty dąb.
W moim poście, gdzie pokazuję elewację zmieniłam zdjęcie na takie gdzie widać zamknięte drzwi.
Pozdrawiam i miło mi, że się podoba  :smile:

----------


## SZANTI.

własnej elewacji jeszcze nie mam ale moim faworytem jest ten dom

----------


## agol

Szanti to ja też dodam ten domek do moich faworytów  :smile:  Jest super, grafitowy dach i te odcienie szarości z bielą, rewelka.

----------


## aniaitomek

> To moze nasza elewacje wkleje 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiamy


Dokładnie o taką podbitę mi chodzi. 
Mam również antracytowy dach a podbitka ma być właśnie taka antracytowo -biała. Wasza jest drewniana? Czym malowana? Jak dobraliście kolor antracytowy?

----------


## mickey30

Witam, wieczorowo. Czy ktoś wie, może jak zrobić okrągłe słupy przed domem. Elewacja jasny ecry, słupy myślałem na biało. Tyle, że one są betonowe i nie wiem czy tynkować normalnie-na elewacji baranek 1,5gr. Nie wiem czy w białym tynku baranku (1,5gr.) nie będą głupio wyglądać....Na zdjęciach takie ałupy wyglądają na gładkie. Malowane?. Za podpowiedzi mile widziane....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grazi

Na poprzedniej stronie byl dom ze slupami

----------


## zetka

> Witam, wieczorowo. Czy ktoś wie, może jak zrobić okrągłe słupy przed domem. Elewacja jasny ecry, słupy myślałem na biało. Tyle, że one są betonowe i nie wiem czy tynkować normalnie-na elewacji baranek 1,5gr. Nie wiem czy w białym tynku baranku (1,5gr.) nie będą głupio wyglądać....Na zdjęciach takie ałupy wyglądają na gładkie. Malowane?. Za podpowiedzi mile widziane....
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Też mam słup tyle że jeden i kwadratowy  :smile:  Na niego poszedł klej z siatką i tynk jak na reszcie budynku. Oczywiście zamiast tynku możnaby pomalować go farbą elewacyjną w kolorze tynku.

----------


## k.bla

u nas słup od tarasu jest zrobiony barankiem jak elewacja i normalnie to wyglada- tutaj widac kawałek

----------


## roszki

Witam, to nasza elewacja. Domek musi być jeszcze dopieszczony, trochę pracy jeszcze i bedzie super. Narazie wygląda tak:

----------


## Damro

bardzo ładny domek no i elewacja również a co to za kolorek tynku?

----------


## Jola_K

> A tak wygląda moja świeżo skończona elewacja.


ladna elewacja, spokojna i ze smakiem

prosze o informacje czym wykonczone sa kolumny? to gotowe profile?
dziekuje

----------


## karkoludek

kolumny były wylewane, a bazy i głowice styropianowe kupiliśmy tu http://www.sztukateria-tomaszow.pl/?...p=bazy_glowice 

pozdrawiam

----------


## crazy_mary

Witam,
 wlasnie stoje przed wyborem koloru (rodzaju tez :smile: ) dachowki no i oczywiscie musze juz pomyslec o elewacji i drewnianych elementach domu. A że wymarzyl mi sie wiejski styl, to mysle o cegalstym kolorze dachowki, bialej elewacji i do tego chyba ciemnnobrazowych drewnianych dodatkach. macie jakies pomysly - a najlepiej w postaci  zdjec, bo z moja wyobraznia ostatnio kiepsko  :Lol:  ?

----------


## Sloneczko

http://www.galeriadomow.pl/plan-z.ph...16&show=view2#  :smile:

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

Witajcie, 
czy możecie nam pomóc zidentyfikować kolor tej elewacji? Bardzo mi się podoba .... nie wiem jak wkleic fotkę więc podaję stronę...

http://decorsystem.pl/new/pages/galeria/domy/domy-7.php

ostani dom na stronie.

----------


## dorothy

Witam,dołączam fotkę naszego dachu,i bardzo proszę o poradę jaki kolor elewacjii będzie pasował?dodam,że nie chcę intensywnego różu aby cały dom nie wyszedł za różowy.Z góry dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

*dorothy* - a jakie masz okna?   :Roll:

----------


## grazi

Przepraszam ze wykorzystuje domek Zuzzy Ale jak ktos lubi zimne kolory jest ok
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post22298...light=#2229865

----------


## dorothy

> *dorothy* - a jakie masz okna?


Okna mam w kolorze orzecha włoskiego.

----------


## mirela99

Jako że dział wnętrza chyba przede wszystkim odwiedzany jest przez żeńską część tego forum a że pytanie mam skierowane do tejże (bo dotyczy kolorów czyli totalnie abstrakcyjnej kwesti dla naszych wspaniałych panów) prosze o poradę. Coprawdanie w sprawie wnętrza ale ... kolorów elewacji czy raczej kominów. Macie jakieś pomysły jak do ciemnoszarego dachu, białych okien i drzwi dobrac kolor cegły klinkierowej na kominy ? Ogólnie krokwie, podbitka itp bedą w kolorze szarym, zastanawiam się nad urozmaiceniem domku cegłą o kolorze burgundu czy jakiś pochodych. Szary dach, białe okna i szarobordowa elewacja (ta ostatnia na razie tylko w marzeniach) do tego kominy wraz z kafelkami klinkierowymi jako wykończenie elewacji. Macie jakies pomysły inne ? Czy ktoś z Was ma może elewacje w odcieniach burgundu, bordo itp. przechodzacego w szarość ?

----------


## dodi1977

Witam.

Jeszcze wszystko dobrze nie wyschło, ale już się mogę pochwalić.

----------


## ambroma

Mogę też pochwalić się troszkę  :Confused:  Jeszcze trzeba doczyścic i dosprzątać, ale ogólny efekt już jest znany  :big grin:  I nam się podoba  :cool:   :cool:

----------


## dorothy

*Ambroma* bardzo podoba mi się ten kolorek  :big grin:  ,możesz zdradzić jak się nazywa?

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

Rowniez sie mi podoba ten kolor i wydaje sie mi, ze to - bezowy? 
Aby taki byl...  :wink:  gdyz planuje u siebie taki kolor elewacji.

----------


## zizi1978

Jeszcze bez właściwych drzwi wejściowych, wykończonego cokołu i słupów oraz podbitki ale kolor już jest  :oops:

----------


## Amtla

> *Ambroma* bardzo podoba mi się ten kolorek  ,możesz zdradzić jak się nazywa?


Przyłączam się do pytania   :big grin:

----------


## dankaf

> ale kolor już jest


i to jaki   :big grin:  .........proszę o szczegóły  :Wink2:

----------


## zizi1978

Dziekuję :smile: 
Kolor wybierany był z palety Webera, z zakładki "kolory historyczne", jego numerek to W001.

----------


## ambroma

Dziękuję za uznanie  :smile:  
Tynk na elewacji to Kreisel, silikon, kolor nr 123. Oczywiście komputer nie oddaje należnej kolorystyki, w rzeczywistości jest to delikatny kremowy, czasem kawa z dużą ilościa mleka  :Wink2:  wszystko zależy od strony świata, światła i indywidualnej wrażliwości na kolory.

Jakby ktos się na niego zdecydował mogę odstąpić po dobrej cenie 4 wiadra po 25 kg (ca. 40 m2). Niestety nastąpił fatalny błąd pomiaru a hurtownia nie chce przyjąć z powrotem  :cry:   :cry:  
Zainteresowanych proszę o info na priva.

----------


## machtomi

Witam,
Kilka fotek mojej tegorocznej elewacji

----------


## dankaf

> Dziekuję
> Kolor wybierany był z palety Webera, z zakładki "kolory historyczne", jego numerek to W001.


dziękuję za odpowiedź
pozdrawiam

----------


## aniaitomek

> Jeszcze bez właściwych drzwi wejściowych, wykończonego cokołu i słupów oraz podbitki ale kolor już jest


a z ciekawaści co to za projekt domu gotowy czy indywidualny?

----------


## zizi1978

> a z ciekawaści co to za projekt domu gotowy czy indywidualny?


Projekt indywidualny.

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> Dziękuję za uznanie  
> Tynk na elewacji to Kreisel, silikon, kolor nr 123. Oczywiście komputer nie oddaje należnej kolorystyki, w rzeczywistości jest to delikatny kremowy, czasem kawa z dużą ilościa mleka


Dziekuje za info.

----------


## Amtla

Dzięki a.  :big grin:

----------


## Piotr_M

Witam, podziwiam pokazywane tutaj elewacje i nie mogę rozstrzygnąc jaką kolorystykę przyjąć u siebie. na pewno są jakieś programy, gdzie mozna nałożyc rózne propozycje na zdjecia domu. Możecie podpowiedzieć cos w tym temacie?

----------


## sure

na stronach producentow farb i tynkow na pewno będą jakie kolorniki, np. w kabe, tikkurili...

----------


## Piotr_M

na kabe są ale mozna tylko sprawdzać kolory na dołaczonych projektach a nie na własnym domu  :cry:

----------


## Sloneczko

Na stronie Kabe jest kolornik: http://www.kabetherm.pl/kolornik/ , na Tikkurilli już nie sprawdzałam  :wink: 

Ale doskonałe tynki silikatowo silikonowe ma Ceresit, a cena jest dużo niższa:
http://www.ceresit.pl/produkty/produ...budynkow/tynki

----------


## sure

http://www.tikkurila.pl/farby_dekora...ur_planner_2.5
http://flugger.pl/Inspiration/Play%20with%20colors.aspx

----------


## aniawmuratorze



----------


## aniawmuratorze

tynk Alpola silikonowo silikatowy - G3000

----------


## Larix1

Witam. Szukam jakiś przykładów elewcji z połączeniem cegły i kamienia??

----------


## jagoda_83

*aniawmuratorze*  pięknie prezentują się kolory na Twoim domku, my z mężem też myślimy o takim rozwiązaniu, a teraz jak zobaczyłam to się już przekonałam na 100 %, super, gratuluję!

----------


## aniawmuratorze

> *aniawmuratorze*  pięknie prezentują się kolory na Twoim domku, my z mężem też myślimy o takim rozwiązaniu, a teraz jak zobaczyłam to się już przekonałam na 100 %, super, gratuluję!


hej jagoda  mój mąż chciał coś zółtego ale udało się go przekonać do szarego z nutą niebieskiego - ostrzegam kolor na malej próbce wygląda jak brudny od palców klientów biały   :Wink2:

----------


## dorothy

> Napisał ambroma
> 
> Dziękuję za uznanie  
> Tynk na elewacji to Kreisel, silikon, kolor nr 123. Oczywiście komputer nie oddaje należnej kolorystyki, w rzeczywistości jest to delikatny kremowy, czasem kawa z dużą ilościa mleka
> 
> 
> Dziekuje za info.


Ja również dziękuję,kolor naprawdę ładny.

----------


## Elena76

> 


Aniuwmuratorze, miło patrzeć na Twój domek  :smile:  lubię takie zestawienie kolorków.

----------


## zakwas

Czy przy obecnych temperaturach można kłaść kornik czy może jest już trochę za zimno?

----------


## aniawmuratorze

patrząc przez okno (śnieg) trzeba zaczekać z kladzeniem może w przyszłym tygodniu się poprawi 
też zależy  od rodzaju tynku (mój wykonawca nie robi tynku silikonowo silikatowych przy chłodniejszej pogodzie )

----------


## blada80

mam też problem z pogodą   :cry:   na dwuch ścianach w poniedziałek rano panowie położyli tynk, dwie pozostałe ściany czekają zagruntowane. Zastanawiam się czy taka pogoda ( u nas padał deszcz od poniedziałku popołudniu a dziś już śnieg) nie wpłynie na ten tynk. Przecież nawet nie miał kiedy wyschnąć   :cry:

----------


## dankaf

> Czy przy obecnych temperaturach można kłaść kornik czy może jest już trochę za zimno?


Jesli temp.nie spadnie poniżej 5 stopni C możesz kłaśc

----------


## dankaf

> mam też problem z pogodą    na dwuch ścianach w poniedziałek rano panowie położyli tynk, dwie pozostałe ściany czekają zagruntowane. Zastanawiam się czy taka pogoda ( u nas padał deszcz od poniedziałku popołudniu a dziś już śnieg) nie wpłynie na ten tynk.


Jeśli tynk nie został wymyty to wszystko będzie ok. ale pamietaj o temp. 5 stopni C.



> Przecież nawet nie miał kiedy wyschnąć


w tej chwili tynk schnie ok.tygodnia i tyle potrzebuje aby mozna go było pomalowac.

----------


## blada80

> Napisał blada80
> 
> mam też problem z pogodą    na dwuch ścianach w poniedziałek rano panowie położyli tynk, dwie pozostałe ściany czekają zagruntowane. Zastanawiam się czy taka pogoda ( u nas padał deszcz od poniedziałku popołudniu a dziś już śnieg) nie wpłynie na ten tynk.
> 
> 
> Jeśli tynk nie został wymyty to wszystko będzie ok. ale pamietaj o temp. 5 stopni C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U nas dajemy gotowy kolor, właśnie jak by był biały do malowania to bym się mniej martwiła, bo pewnie malowałabym na wiosne. A jeśli chodzi o 5 stopni to nie może być niżej przez jaki czas po położeniu tynku?

----------


## dankaf

> A jeśli chodzi o 5 stopni to nie może być niżej przez jaki czas po położeniu tynku?


tydzień

----------


## blada80

no to mam problem   :cry:   bo u nas temperatura jest niższ niż 5 stopni. na sobote zapowiadają nawet -1 w nocy. Co może się stać przy tan niskiej tem. ?

----------


## dankaf

> no to mam problem    bo u nas temperatura jest niższ niż 5 stopni. na sobote zapowiadają nawet -1 w nocy. Co może się stać przy tan niskiej tem. ?


nie denerwuj się .......
jeśli będziesz miała jakieś pytania dotyczace tynku to zapraszam Ciebie do moich komentarzy albo na pw.nie będziemy się tutaj rozpisywac bo za chwilę nas zlinczują  :Wink2:  .......

----------


## Magda WOJTEK

[img]
[/img] a to moja elewacje ,jeszcze nie skończona ,ale ogolny zarys już widać

----------


## queene

> [img]
> [/img] a to moja elewacje ,jeszcze nie skończona ,ale ogolny zarys już widać


czy okna to złoty dąb ? bardzo ładny, jasny odcień

----------


## gabriela

Magda WOJTEK :Bardzo ladna elewacja

----------


## mme33

Piekny domek i elewacja super  :big grin:

----------


## dardurdka

Jak wszystko będzie skończone to na prawdę przepiękny dom, z przepiękną i idealnie dobraną elewacją!  :ohmy:  Też się zastanawiam nad oknami? Czy to drewniane z wewn. szprosem??? Tak czy owak piękne!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## Jola_K

> [img]
> [/img] a to moja elewacje ,jeszcze nie skończona ,ale ogolny zarys już widać


bardzo ladna elewacja  :smile: 
powiedz prosze, jaka masz okladzine np na cokole i tarasie?
dzieki

----------


## Magda WOJTEK

witam !! ciesze sie ,ze sie wam podoba!!
[/b]Okna to firma drutex kolor *oregon* profil iglo 5 ,ale sa tez takie na profilu veka i robi je firma " Vidok"  z Rudnej  Małej kolo Rzeszowa.To pcv ,bo Urzedoski w kolorze sosny chciał tyle ile drutex z roletami + 5 silników do nich.

Kamień to naprawde beton z bruk betu "Tatry" kolor ck-4

drzwi i podbitka drewniane w kolorze starej sosny

----------


## Magda WOJTEK

[img]
[/img] 

każdy z tych kamieni jest układany osobno ,także wszystko zależy od inwencji twórczej układajacego!

----------


## bzajas

piękna elewacja :D

----------


## bzajas

Jaki to kolor i rodzaj tynku? Jakiej firmy jast farba do podbitki?

----------


## __Marek

> Napisał karkoludek
> 
> Dziękuje   dachówka RuppCeramika sirius, tynk silikatowy firmy KABE nr 1010. pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> *karkoludku* czy na pewno jest to kolor Kabe nr 1010, a nie 10110?
> Właśnie zamówiliśmy kolor na naszą elewację wybraliśmy 10130 (bardzo podobny do Twojego) i dlatego dopytuję


W starym wzorniku KABE oznaczonym literą F kolory mają 4-rocyfrowe oznaczenie, a w nowym K jest 5 cyfr.
Jeżeli ktoś szuka odpowiednika F w nowym K to musi porównać parametry kolorów. 
wzornik F:
http://www.profilux.pl/hurtownia/dow...0bec8baddd6ac9
wzornik K:
http://www.farbykabe.pl/pub/File/pal...w_RGB_CMYK.pdf

----------


## Magda WOJTEK

> Jaki to kolor i rodzaj tynku? Jakiej firmy jast farba do podbitki?


to tynk mineralny greenplast biały + 2x farba silikatowa E-040 tez z greenplasta(tego koloru nie ma w ogólnej palecie barw)to farba robiona do koloru tynku mineralnego  czyba D 40.

Podbitka pokryta Xsylomalem kolor Pinia dostepny tylko w Castoramie

----------


## les111

> [img]
> [/img] 
> 
> każdy z tych kamieni jest układany osobno ,także wszystko zależy od inwencji twórczej układajacego!


super to wygląda,a odnośnie imitacji kamienia to czy komin masz obłożony też tym materiałem i jak Ci go kleją do podłoża mianowicie na klej jak płytki za pomocą grabek i bezpośrednio na styropian

----------


## tacim

hm moja czarna angoba dachówka, wsio złoty dąb a co do koloru elewacji brak pomysłów . Eh tak to jest z daltonami facetami

----------


## Magda WOJTEK

kominy jak widać w baranku,a żle nie wyglądają.Na pewno w kamieniu byłoby ładniej,ale za duże sa żeby w nie tyle inwestować
[img]
[/img]

----------


## Magda WOJTEK

> Napisał Magda WOJTEK
> 
> [img]
> [/img] 
> 
> każdy z tych kamieni jest układany osobno ,także wszystko zależy od inwencji twórczej układajacego!
> 
> 
> super to wygląda,a odnośnie imitacji kamienia to czy komin masz obłożony też tym materiałem i jak Ci go kleją do podłoża mianowicie na klej jak płytki za pomocą grabek i bezpośrednio na styropian


jedana warstwa kleju jest na styrobianie ,druga na kamieniu,wiec połącznie jest Klej -klej

----------


## bzajas

Magda Wojtek, dziękuję za odpowiedź  :D , a jaką ten tynk ma fakturę? wygląda na bardzo gładki, jażeli to baranek to o jakiej grubości? Czy mogłabym się jeszcze dowiedzieć co to za drzwi z tyłu domu i gdzie je można kupić, i z czego macie parapety i co jest pod nimi (fajnie to wygląda). Przepraszam za tyle pytań, ale naprawdę podoba mi się wasza elewacja.

----------


## Magda WOJTEK

[quote="bzajas"]Magda Wojtek, dziękuję za odpowiedź   :big grin:  , a jaką ten tynk ma fakturę? wygląda na bardzo gładki, jażeli to baranek to o jakiej grubości? Czy mogłabym się jeszcze dowiedzieć co to za drzwi z tyłu domu i gdzie je można kupić, i z czego macie parapety i co jest pod nimi (fajnie to wygląda). Przepraszam za tyle pytań, ale naprawdę podoba mi się wasza elewacja.[/q

uote]
to baranek 1.5 mm + 2X malowanie farbą silikatową
dzwi sa z firmy "Lestol" kolor stara sosna(drzwi sosnowe)
Parapety to płytki parapetowe z" leroy marlin" gładkie ,kolor wiśnia,a pod nim zwykły profil ze styropianu pomalowany 2 tony ciemniejszym kolorem niż elewacja

----------


## Hugo26

> kominy jak widać w baranku,a żle nie wyglądają.Na pewno w kamieniu byłoby ładniej,ale za duże sa żeby w nie tyle inwestować
> [img]
> [/img]


bardzo ładna elewacja, komin nie musi być w klinkierze czy w kamieniu aby byc ładnym, wg mojej opinii Twój komin w kolorze elewacji ładnie sie komponuje z dachem i elewacją, obłożony kamieniem niekoniecznie wyglądałby lepiej
u mnie również kominy w kolorze elewacji, dzieki temu przetestowałem kolor na elewację i wiem ze już taki kolorek elewacji pozostanie
pozdrawiam

----------


## fabians

W sumie z klinkieru kominy się buduje bo są bardziej odporne na zabrudzenia jak się pali w piecu. A jak się ma gaz to np. tu jest ładniejsze niż z klinkieru.

----------


## Hugo26

> W sumie z klinkieru kominy się buduje bo są bardziej odporne na zabrudzenia jak się pali w piecu. A jak się ma gaz to np. tu jest ładniejsze niż z klinkieru.


zgadza sie!

----------


## Tyson

Zdjecia sa troszke sabej jakosci :sad:  alej ak zrobimy podbitke i polozymy kostke to dam lepsze  :smile:

----------


## Duluni

> [img]
> [/img] a to moja elewacje ,jeszcze nie skończona ,ale ogolny zarys już widać


Witaj ! Bardzo ładna elewacja tym bardziej, że my także mamy okna Drutexu w kolorze Oregon i też bierzemy pod uwagę okładzinę Bruk-betu (właśnie Tatry) tylko dach mamy czarny. Mam jednak pytanie o kolor bramy garażowej, na zdjęciu chyba jej jeszcze nie ma ? Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

----------


## mayadaski

> Zdjecia sa troszke sabej jakosci alej ak zrobimy podbitke i polozymy kostke to dam lepsze


*Tyson* peikny kolor!! Kolorystyka super...bardzo mi sie podoba....i ta mgla!! Piekne zdjecia...jak z filmu o Halloween  :Wink2:  
Jaka farbe polozyliscie? Jaki kolor?

Maja

----------


## mirekbas



----------


## mirekbas



----------


## mirekbas



----------


## dardurdka

Super dom  :ohmy:  
A i elewacja w pięknym ciepłym kolorze  :Wink2:

----------


## Magda WOJTEK

> Napisał Magda WOJTEK
> 
> [img]
> [/img] a to moja elewacje ,jeszcze nie skończona ,ale ogolny zarys już widać
> 
> 
> Witaj ! Bardzo ładna elewacja tym bardziej, że my także mamy okna Drutexu w kolorze Oregon i też bierzemy pod uwagę okładzinę Bruk-betu (właśnie Tatry) tylko dach mamy czarny. Mam jednak pytanie o kolor bramy garażowej, na zdjęciu chyba jej jeszcze nie ma ? Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź.


 Ja nie mam bramy garażowej,to co widac  po lewej od wejścia to okno tarasowe z sypialni  z zamknietą roletą zewnetrzną.

----------


## queene

> 


czy mogłbym prosić o fotke wnętrz z tym rogowym oknem ? planuje w kuchni długie w poziomie a wąskie w pionie okno nad zlewem i chciałabym zobaczyc jak to wygląda z wewnątrz
cos w tym stylu:

----------


## qqrq5

czy ktos z was ma dom w kolorze oliwkowym i baiła podbitka??

----------


## blada80

w końcu mogę się pochwalić swoją elewacją   :Lol:  







a tak było przed remontem   :oops:  



zostało jeszcze zrobienie schodów i ich zadaszenie, ale z tym poczekamy już aż się zima skończy   :cool:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

blada niesamowite  :ohmy:   wygląda jak zupełnie inny dom   :ohmy:  
gratuluję !!!

----------


## Tyson

> Napisał Tyson
> 
> Zdjecia sa troszke sabej jakosci alej ak zrobimy podbitke i polozymy kostke to dam lepsze 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maja, tynk jest akrylowy z Atlasa, wneka nad garazem i paski sa biale, a caly domek jest ecru/wanilia, zmienia sie w zaleznosci od pogody  :wink: 
Poszukam wiaderko i sprawdze jaki to nr bo nie pamietam  :big grin:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> w końcu mogę się pochwalić swoją elewacją   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tak było przed remontem   
> ...



*Gratuluje* 
Pieknie, baaardzo ladnie prezentuje sie teraz "odnowiony" dom, osobiscie podoba sie mi kolorystyka dachu jak i elewacji i szczerze napisze, iz zyczylabym sobie  miec tak u siebie.
Powodzenia.

Czy moge prosic o info odnosnie elewacji PLS  :wink:  byc moze i pisalas ale czytajac widocznie nie zwrocilam na to uwagi. Thx  :wink:

----------


## blada80

> *Gratuluje* 
> Pieknie, baaardzo ladnie prezentuje sie teraz "odnowiony" dom, osobiscie podoba sie mi kolorystyka dachu jak i elewacji i szczerze napisze, iz zyczylabym sobie  miec tak u siebie.
> Powodzenia.
> 
> Czy moge prosic o info odnosnie elewacji PLS  byc moze i pisalas ale czytajac widocznie nie zwrocilam na to uwagi. Thx


Bardzo dziękuje   :big grin:   tynk akrylowy Greinplast przy oknach 2510, elewacja 2530 a podmurówka 2550.

----------


## lutca

Witajcie,  :big grin:  

To ja też się pochwalę

----------


## magdazaba

[quote="lutca"]Witajcie,  :big grin:  

To ja też się pochwalę 



Ślicznie - to lubię i tak mi sie marzy. A czym wykończysz dół betonowy od słupów?

----------


## Sylwia.SZ

> 


Jaki jest kolor elewacji i jakiej firmy?

----------


## eleuteria

Witam
To pochwale się i ja. Mój domek wygląda tak 

w zimowej szacie


i w letniej

----------


## ANNNJA

eleuteria- PIĘKNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Duluni

> Napisał Duluni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Magda WOJTEK
> 
> ...


Dziękuję za odpowiedź i przepraszam za niefortunne faux pas... Miałam nadzieję na inspirację, ponieważ niestety nie znalazłam producenta bram garażowych w kolorze oregon...

----------


## lutca

Cześć MAGDAZABA  :big grin:  

Jeśli chodzi o beton na słupach i nie wykończona opaska na elewacji (fundament)
to w tym miejscu przewidujemy duży drewniany taras, tak samo od frontu z tą tylko różnicą że od strony wejścia taras będzie dużo mniejszy.  :Wink2:

----------


## maciejki

eleuteria....i tu Ciebie znalazlam!!!
Twoj domek wyglada przepieknie!!!co to za plytki na tarasie!??
a kuchnie moze tez pokazywalas ??badz łazienke ?  :smile:   :wink:

----------


## eleuteria

> maciejki Wysłany: Wto, 3 Listopad 2009 18:54    Temat postu:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> eleuteria....i tu Ciebie znalazlam!!! 
> Twoj domek wyglada przepieknie!!!co to za plytki na tarasie!?? 
> a kuchnie moze tez pokazywalas ??badz łazienke ?


To taki mały szpieg z Ciebie ha ha, ale miło, że i elewacja Ci się podoba. Kuchni, ani łazienki nie pokazywałam. Jak znajdę odpowiedni wątek to wrzucę jakieś fotki.

A płytki na tarasie? Niestety nie pamiętam. Może i ładne ale strasznie niepraktyczne... troszkę wody i łyżew nie potrzeba, jazda bez trzymanki jak ta lala

----------


## maciejki

*eleuteria.*..przepięknie wszystko u Ciebie wyglada!!!zeby mi tylko nie umknelo jak wkleisz zdjecia innych pomieszczen  :wink:

----------


## Synthia

Do Magda Wojtek
 Bardzo ładna  ta wasza elewacja a czy mogłabym poprosić jeszcze o fotkę tarasu w przybliżeniu, jak wygląda cały w kamieniu  ...

----------


## AngelikaX

A moze mi ktos z forumowiczow podpowiedziec jakiej szerokosci powinny byc opaski wokol okien aby optycznie obnizyc dom i czy w zwiazku z tym np gorna czesc powinna byc wezsza niz boczne.

Do soboty musze podjac decyzje - domek juz ocieplony styropianem zostaly tylko jeszcze te opaski. Nizej zdjecie - troszke nieaktualne   :Wink2:

----------


## franzkru

U mnie elewacja wyszła mniej wiecej tak:


Jest jeszcze sporo do zrobienia ale początki juz widać  :smile:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

zawsze widzialam tylko równej szerokości opaski wokół okien

może nie dowaj  dolnej opaski pod parapetem

opaska optycznie powiększa okno jeśli chcesz by wizualnie poszło w górę  trzeba dać szerszy styropian na gorze okna

Najlepiej poproś by chłopaki wycieli ci kilka wesji obramówek przypieli gwoździkami i wtedy będzie widać jak to wygląda

----------


## magdazaba

Ładne Wasze elewacje - można znaleź inspirację do własnego - ja mam narazie ocieplony dom, ale jeszcze bez kolorku. Parapety mam klinkierowe, a okna kolor orzech, dachówka na jesień. Ale ostanio przyszły mi do głowy obramowania okien wykonane z płytek kilinkierowych (może nawet nie całe okna tylko  dół i kawałek boku - mam to w głowie, ale nie widziałam zdjęć- może ktoś tak ma i pochwali się zdjęciami. A może mam niezbyt mądry pomysł i tak się nie robi?

----------


## GośkaR

jak sądzicie jaki kolor elewacji pasowałby najlepiej do dachówki w kolorze miedzianym?

----------


## franzkru

> jak sądzicie jaki kolor elewacji pasowałby najlepiej do dachówki w kolorze miedzianym?


Ja mam dachówkę w kolorze miedzianym. Patrz zdjęcie wyżej.

----------


## GośkaR

> Napisał GośkaR
> 
> jak sądzicie jaki kolor elewacji pasowałby najlepiej do dachówki w kolorze miedzianym?
> 
> 
> Ja mam dachówkę w kolorze miedzianym. Patrz zdjęcie wyżej.


Bardzo ładny domek a możesz napisać coś więcej o tej elewacji?

----------


## nougatina

> Ale ostanio przyszły mi do głowy obramowania okien wykonane z płytek kilinkierowych (może nawet nie całe okna tylko  dół i kawałek boku - mam to w głowie, ale nie widziałam zdjęć- może ktoś tak ma i pochwali się zdjęciami. A może mam niezbyt mądry pomysł i tak się nie robi?


U nas w regionie to bardzo popularny pomysł i - jeśli wykonanie nie jest liche - bardzo praktyczny. Też tak planowałam u siebie, ale ze względu na niewielkie odstępy między oknami w wykuszu zdecydowałam się na obłożenie klinkierem jedyne fragmentów wewnętrzych, tuż przy ramie okna. 
Na zdjęciach zamieszczonych na naszym blogu widać, jak takie wykończenie się prezentuje.

----------


## magdazaba

U nas w regionie to bardzo popularny pomysł i - jeśli wykonanie nie jest liche - bardzo praktyczny. Też tak planowałam u siebie, ale ze względu na niewielkie odstępy między oknami w wykuszu zdecydowałam się na obłożenie klinkierem jedyne fragmentów wewnętrzych, tuż przy ramie okna. 
Na zdjęciach zamieszczonych na naszym blogu widać, jak takie wykończenie się prezentuje.[/quote]

Faktycznie ładnie to wygląda, ale ja mam okna w kolorze orzech i takie ciemne obramowanie jakoś mi nie pasuje. Wolałabym raczej klinkier pod oknem, albo na rogach. Szukam dalej zdjęć.

----------


## nougatina

Przy takim wyborze kolorów klinkieru znalezienie czegoś jasnego do ciemnych okien nie powinno być przecież problemem  :smile:  

Tu też ramy okien są ciemne (opaski bardzo stylizowane, bo to budynek objęty ochroną konserwatorską, ale jako inspiracja może służyć).
http://picasaweb.google.com/skryptor...45852979824722

----------


## queene

mnie sie marzy coś takiego tylko ze z dachem antracyt [chyba juz wklejałam ale skoro wracamy do kamienia wokół okien  :wink:  ] :

----------


## magdazaba

> Przy takim wyborze kolorów klinkieru znalezienie czegoś jasnego do ciemnych okien nie powinno być przecież problemem  
> 
> Tu też ramy okien są ciemne (opaski bardzo stylizowane, bo to budynek objęty ochroną konserwatorską, ale jako inspiracja może służyć).
> http://picasaweb.google.com/skryptor...45852979824722


Dzięki! Piekne to nie jest ale zainspirować się można.

----------


## Zazdrośnica

> To moze nasza elewacje wkleje 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ja się zakochałam w tej elewacji   - nie będziecie krzyczeli jak sobie zgapię koncepcję ? - prośba o info jaki to kolor i z jakiego wzornika kolorów, pozdrawiam serdecznie*

----------


## franzkru

> Bardzo ładny domek a możesz napisać coś więcej o tej elewacji?


A co chcesz więcej wiedzieć ? 
Kolor to wanillia z lekką nutą szarości  :smile:

----------


## giljan

Witam, 
a czy jesteście może w posiadaniu zdjęć domów z dachami w kolorze ciemno zielonym? Próbujemy dobrać do takowej odpowiednia elewację i stolarkę. Dobrze by było zaczerpnąć skądś inspirację. Z góry dzięki  :smile:

----------


## ohm30

Ja szukam elewacji w kolorze czekoladowym lub kakaowym :smile:  
Jeśli ktoś ma to chętnie zobaczę. Miała być u mnie zielona (oliwkowa), ale ponaszych przygodach z zielonym kolorem odechciało mi się jej na dobre  :Roll:

----------


## FairyDream/BasniowySen

> Witam
> To pochwale się i ja. Mój domek wygląda tak 
> 
> w zimowej szacie


Ladny domeczek i elewacja.

----------


## kasiakp

URL=www.fotosik.pl][/URL]

----------


## STEFANY

witajcie, mam prośbę o porade w kwestii doboru koloru nadbitki i stolaki okiennej do dachówki. Mam kasztan Roben oraz rynny w kolorze miedzi, jaki kolor nadbitki oraz stolarki kupowaliście do takiego dachu i jakich producentów. 
Będę wdzięczna za każdą sugestię. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mika73

> Napisał mirekbas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaki jest kolor elewacji i jakiej firmy?


mirekbas - ponawiam pytanie..... 
Piękna elewacja, taka jaką bardzo chcę mieć, więc napisz co to jest  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

> witajcie, mam prośbę o porade w kwestii doboru koloru nadbitki i stolaki okiennej do dachówki. Mam kasztan Roben oraz rynny w kolorze miedzi, jaki kolor nadbitki oraz stolarki kupowaliście do takiego dachu i jakich producentów. 
> Będę wdzięczna za każdą sugestię. Pozdrawiam


czasem w takim wyborze pomagają zdjęcia z folderów dystrybutora dachówki
bo z gustami się nie dyskutuje jednym podoba sie to a innym co innego

tu jest taka dachówka z brązowymi oknami i obrobkami
http://www.superdach.com.pl/doc.php?i=7

a tu forumowicze z takim dachem 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3363064.htm#3363064

----------


## 78mysz

ja mam tak:

----------


## Elena76

*78mysz*, bardzo ładny domek, idę zobaczyć jak jest wewnątrz  :smile:  I drzwi wejściowe przy okazji mam nadzieję dokładniej obejrzeć  :cool:

----------


## mirekbas

> Napisał Sylwia.SZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mirekbas
> 
> ...


mika73 Zostawiłam Ci wiadomośc na P.W pozdrawiam

----------


## mika73

Wiadomość odczytałam. Wielkie dzięki!!!! Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## 78mysz

> *78mysz*, bardzo ładny domek, idę zobaczyć jak jest wewnątrz  I drzwi wejściowe przy okazji mam nadzieję dokładniej obejrzeć


Dzięki *Elena*, ja się strasznie ciesze, ze wybrałam białą elewację, choć szczere to na zdjęciach przy tym świetle wychodzi na różowawą  :ohmy:

----------


## qqrq5

> witam
> 
> szukam zdjec *oliwkowych elewacji*..........mam dachowke sirius brazowa i tak sobie mysle, ze ladnie by wygladala do tego  oliwka ..   .....jesli Ktos z Was ma w posiadaniu zdjecia to baaaardzo prosze o wstawienie na forum,
> 
> Pozdrawiam


ja tez takiej szukam   :Roll:

----------


## Piotr_M

[quote="Magda WOJTEK"][img]
[/img] 


Mam pytanie dot. parapetów:
Ile cm wystają poza ścianę oraz jak szeroka jest sztukateria pod parapetem?

----------


## STEFANY

Aniawmuratorze dzięki za pomoc   :smile:  
oglądałam, grzebałam w necie, biegałam z kolornikami i ....mam.
Mój kolor stolarki to tabasco teak z firmy Dako - poelcam osobom z dachem w odcieni czerwieni. Do tego rynny w kolorze miedzi, podbitka w kolorze teak.
Powinno być fajnie, ale to czas pokaże 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Viga

> Beata83, ja mam co prawda dach miedziany, ale kolor elewacji bardzo jasny. W zależności od oświetlenia jest śmeitankowy, bądź szary,. taka złamana" biel. Parapety są w kolorze dachu. Tutaj fotki w cieniu i w słońcu:


Ja nie mogę!   :ohmy:  Ależ różnica!!! 
Napisz proszę jakiego koloru są okna i podbitka?

Mój dach jest takiego koloru (blacha,na razie na garażu):



i już źle dobraliśmy kolor drewna (złoty orzech). Widać pod dachem.

Ratujcie i pomóżcie, bo wyjdzie mi koszmarek - jaki kolor okien, drzwi, bramy
garażowej, elewacji, parapetów i cokołu wybrać? Czy ściemnieje ten złoty orzech, czy lepiej przemalować? 
Z góry pięknie dziękuję, zwłaszcza, że w przyszłym tygodniu mamy kupić
bramę do garażu.

Kurcze - oglądałam tutaj dachy brązowe i żałuję, że na taki kolor się nie
zdecydowałam. Miałabym ułatwione zadanie i dom bardziej by się wtapiał
w wiejskie otoczenie.

----------


## sure

> Napisał sure
> 
> Beata83, ja mam co prawda dach miedziany, ale kolor elewacji bardzo jasny. W zależności od oświetlenia jest śmeitankowy, bądź szary,. taka złamana" biel. Parapety są w kolorze dachu. Tutaj fotki w cieniu i w słońcu: 
>  
> 
> 
> Ja nie mogę!   Ależ różnica!!! 
> Napisz proszę jakiego koloru są okna i podbitka?
> 
> ...


Dach miedziany sirius 13, do tego podbitka orzech laskowy z Bondexu, czyli też raczej jasna, a okna calvados (nie mam pojęcia, jak to inaczej nazwać, ale dość ciemny jest). Do okien dobraliśmy drzwi wejściowe w takim samym kolorze, tu dla odmiany miał nazwę "afromazja". Brama to złoty dąb i jest zbliżona do odbitki i drewna na ogrodzeniu. Ogólnie w zestawie wyszło nie najgorzej, pomimo moich wielu wątpliwości...
(więcej fotek w dzienniku i komentarzach)

----------


## martek1981

> kominy jak widać w baranku,a żle nie wyglądają.Na pewno w kamieniu byłoby ładniej,ale za duże sa żeby w nie tyle inwestować
> [img]
> [/img]


A ja mam pytanie nie dotyczące elewacji, chociaż wygląda pięknie  :Wink2:  Co to za dachówka? Czy to jest E32 kasztan angoba szlachetna?

----------


## Viga

Sure - dzięki za odpowiedź. Zerknę sobie jutro do Twoich wątków, bo dzisiaj dalej siedzę 
w kolorach i mogę nie zdążyć.
Nie dziwię Ci się, że miałaś wątpliwości, bo chyba dopiero na końcu widać, czy wszystko 
"klapnęło" czy nie. 
Odpisałam sobie Twoje informacje, ale mam okropny mętlik w głowie.
Kolor drewna musi być u mnie b.dobrze dobrany, bo część ścian szczytowych
będzie wykończona drewnem. A tu taka klapa na dzień dobry mi wyszła ... Ech...
Na ten moment wiem tylko, że nie chcę białych okien i białego tynku.

----------


## ohm30

Jakiś czas temu ściągnęłam od kogoś takie zdjęcie z , a teraz nie wiem kogo to  :Roll:  
Może ktoś wie gdzie to znajdę???????????
[/img]

----------


## Anett*

> Jakiś czas temu ściągnęłam od kogoś takie zdjęcie z , a teraz nie wiem kogo to  
> Może ktoś wie gdzie to znajdę???????????
> [/img]



Prosze bardzo  :big grin:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/moj-kawal...t84253-180.htm
 :Wink2:

----------


## ohm30

Wielkie dzięki   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Igor_Celina

> Ja się zakochałam w tej elewacji  - nie będziecie krzyczeli jak sobie zgapię koncepcję ? - prośba o info jaki to kolor i z jakiego wzornika kolorów, pozdrawiam serdecznie


*Zazdrośnica* nie ma problemu mozesz zgapić elewacje  :wink:  
Tylko będzie problem z kolorami bo nie pamietam ani firmy z jakiej kupowalismy pc na sciany a tym bardziej symboli ;( 
Jedyna szansa ze zachowalo sie jakies wiaderko Jutro poszukam i jesli tylko znajde napisze od razu.

----------


## kris6868

> Napisał Ana27
> 
> witam
> 
> szukam zdjec *oliwkowych elewacji*..........mam dachowke sirius brazowa i tak sobie mysle, ze ladnie by wygladala do tego  oliwka ..   .....jesli Ktos z Was ma w posiadaniu zdjecia to baaaardzo prosze o wstawienie na forum,
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> ja tez takiej szukam


Mam w swoim albumie takie zdjęcie, nie jest to oliwkowa, ale pistacja, jak będe miał czas to zrobię zdjęcie oliwkowej, chyba gdzieś widziałem taką elewację na osiedlu.

----------


## Igor_Celina

> Napisał Igor_Celina
> 
> To moze nasza elewacje wkleje 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ja się zakochałam w tej elewacji   - nie będziecie krzyczeli jak sobie zgapię koncepcję ? - prośba o info jaki to kolor i z jakiego wzornika kolorów, pozdrawiam serdecznie*



znalazłam wiadro - symbol TD 321 firma Weber - to ten ciemniejszy zółty, a jasny byl robiony wczesniej na jaskółkach dopatrzylam sie symbolu kabe 360 i przed tym jest 0 lub D nie moge doczytać. Jesli chodzi o ten jasny klor to ten symbol mozliwe ze jest od podkladu pod kolor Wiadro takie zapackane jest ze nie wiem po czym dokladnie czy po jasnym podkladzie czy po tynku.

----------


## JULAAA

witam Was wszystkich!!!
przeglądam cały wątek o elewacjach, bo ważne decyzje przed nami. nie mam pomyslu na elewację, na wykończenie gibli itp. chcielibyśmy do wkończenia wykozystać drewno i kamień. rmam prośbę moze ktoś ma na elewacji połączone drewno z kamieniem i może wkleić fotki?  będę wdzięczna za wszelką pomoc.
[/list][/url]

----------


## strix

Moja chatynka, etap walki ze smieciami budowlanymi stad lekki nielad wkolo  :wink: 










Pozdr
strix

----------


## aga1401

strix piekna elewacja.podaj jesli mozesz jakie kolory i z jakiej firmy  :smile:

----------


## strix

> strix piekna elewacja.podaj jesli mozesz jakie kolory i z jakiej firmy


Kabe 1050 i dekory 1060

Pozdr
strix

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał aga1401
> 
> strix piekna elewacja.podaj jesli mozesz jakie kolory i z jakiej firmy 
> 
> 
> Kabe 1050 i dekory 1060
> 
> Pozdr
> strix


Piękne! Baardzo mi się podoba. Możliwe, że odgapię. Mam nadzieję, że nie masz nic przeciwko  :Smile:

----------


## strix

> Napisał strix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał aga1401
> 
> ...


Spoko  :wink:  mnie 1050 spodobalo sie u pablitoo - nawet nie pytalem o zgode, bo jeszcze bym nie dostal  :wink: 


Pozdr
strix

----------


## Dodka

to ja tez sie pochwale

----------


## madison22

Mam pytanie do* Magda Wojtek*, widzę ze okna macie złoty dąb(?), ja także będę miała takie i chcę kolor podbitki zgrać właśnie z kolorem okien i rynien. Możecie napisać jakim kolorem malowaliście drewno na podbitkę? A może ktoś inny, kto ma taki zestawi mi doradzi?

----------


## grazi

Strix bardzo mi się podoba kolor Twojej elewacji, u nas niestety nie ma tych farb, więc muszę kombinować dalej. Może ktoś ma położony tynk silikonowo-silikatowy Polifarb nr T4020?

----------


## STEFANY

Strix  elewacja piękna!!! A kolor odbitki,mmmmmm marzenie  :smile:  Zdradź kolor i producenta

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Mam pytanie do* Magda Wojtek*, widzę ze okna macie złoty dąb(?), ja także będę miała takie i chcę kolor podbitki zgrać właśnie z kolorem okien i rynien. Możecie napisać jakim kolorem malowaliście drewno na podbitkę? A może ktoś inny, kto ma taki zestawi mi doradzi?


To może ja  :big grin:  Też mamy okna złoty dąb i końcówki krokwi oraz nadbitkę malowaliśmy lakierobejcą Duluxa kolor złoty dąb warstwa pierwsza, wyszło dość jasno, więc druga warstwa była malowana kolorem czereśnia i wyszło tak:



Zdjęcia nie oddają dokładnie koloru, bo mocno świeciło słońce, ale po wstawieniu okien kolor nadbitki pasuje idealnie.

Podobno dobra jest też kolorystycznie lakierobejca 3V3 lub Tikurilla też złoty dąb.

----------


## dardurdka

Piękny kolor ma ta podbitka  :big tongue:  

Dodka, fajna cieplutka elewacja  :Wink2:

----------


## madison22

Dzięki za odpowiedź* Michał i Magda*. A ten kolor czereśnia to też z Duluxa?  :oops:

----------


## basiab67

My również mamy okna kolor złoty dąb i prawie identyczną podbitkę . Malowane było drewnochronem kolor dąb (chyba muszę zapytać męża). Wyszło SUPER!!!!  :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Jak będę miała zdjęcia to postaram się wkleić.

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Dzięki za odpowiedź* Michał i Magda*. A ten kolor czereśnia to też z Duluxa?


Też z Duluxa. Sprawdziłam nazwy: pierwsza warstwa Dąb Jasny, druga warstwa Czereśnia.

Generalnie problem polega na tym, że kolory wzorników mają się nijak do tego jak to wychodzi w rzeczywistości. Dulux robi te lakierobejce także w malutkich opakowaniach, więc można popróbować.

----------


## madison22

Dzięki dziewczyny, będę próbować  :big grin:

----------


## kampinosik

A to moja elewacja. Już prawie skończona. Tynk weber terranova.

----------


## lucjanmarek

Fajnie że tu trafiłem   :big grin:

----------


## rataj75

> Moja chatynka, etap walki ze smieciami budowlanymi stad lekki nielad wkolo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pięknie wszystko dobrane ! Jaki kolor okien? Dachówki? Drzwi zewnętrzych i bramy garażowej ? Superowo!

----------


## rataj75

> Moja chatynka, etap walki ze smieciami budowlanymi stad lekki nielad wkolo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pięknie wszystko dobrane ! Jaki kolor okien? Dachówki? Drzwi zewnętrzych i bramy garażowej ? Superowo!

----------


## strix

> Pięknie wszystko dobrane ! Jaki kolor okien? Dachówki? Drzwi zewnętrzych i bramy garażowej ? Superowo!


Kolor okien, drzwi i bramy - orzech. Dachowka Rupp Sirius brazowa /jest jeden braz w tej serii/

Pozdr
strix

----------


## doctor_t

> Napisał rataj75
> 
> 
> Pięknie wszystko dobrane ! Jaki kolor okien? Dachówki? Drzwi zewnętrzych i bramy garażowej ? Superowo!
> 
> 
> Kolor okien, drzwi i bramy - orzech. Dachowka Rupp Sirius brazowa /jest jeden braz w tej serii/
> 
> Pozdr
> strix


Witaj
Wybieram własnie kolory elewacji do naszej Perły. Ciekaw jestem jaki tynk i w jakim kolorze jest położony, jaki jest kolor na obramówkach wokół okien i , czymjest wykończony cokół . Dzieki i pozdrawiam.
Tomek

----------


## grazi

A ja zapytam o kolor podbitki?  :big grin:

----------


## strix

> A ja zapytam o kolor podbitki?


Tomek - Kolory elewacji juz byly - Kabe 1050 i 1060
Cokol - Kabe marmolit czy jakas podobna nazwa - nie pamietam numeru ale najciemniejszy braz - czyli z najmniejsza iloscia domieszki jasniejszych kamykow, ale nie jednobarwny. Ziarno te drobniejsze.

Podbitka na tarasie miala byc  zblizona kolorem do okien - wiec poszedl orzech, nie lakierobejca tylko sama bejca - latwiej pozniej ponownie konserwowac itp itd. Podbitka pod dachem to PCV Royal Soffit w strukturze drewna ciemny braz zblizony do dachowki.

Pozdr
strix

----------


## katarzynap3

Witajcie, na tym wątku jestem po raz pierwszy i bardzo żałuję, że wielu zdjęć juz nie widać  :cry:  
Nasz domek do Dom Ciepły B11 od Lipińskich, póki co elewacja jest szara, bo nie zdążyliśmy przed zimą zrobić podbitki. mam z tym problem, bo okap dachu jest niski i nie chciałabym przytłoczyć domku:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...094cc1ad3.html
Wydaje mi się, że zielony kolor tynku (taki nieco kanarkowy?), albo oliwkowy w każdym razie jasny, cokół z płytek w kolorze ceglastym takim jak dachówka, no i pytanie zasadnicze jak dobrze i sensownie rozplanować dróżki, żeby nie wybetonować całego wjazdu  :Roll:  
Nasz majster radzi, żeby położyć kostkę wszędzie gdzie się da, tzn, wokól domu,  drogę dojazdową około 4,5 - 5m szerokości i "parking", ale ja tego nie widzę, droga do domu od asfaltu ma 33m długości.... 
Wjazd mamy od południowego zachodu, jak go całkiem wybetonuję będzie mi od tej kostki wiecznie prażyło. 
Tak sobie umyśliłam, że ładnie by wyglądało, gdyby zachować jednak tę naturalność leśną wokół domu - tylko pytanie jak to połączyć, żeby tez z kolei z torbami nie pójść   :Roll:  
Może macie jakieś sugestie? 
Dzięki i pozdrawiam w Nowym Roku  :smile:

----------


## weendy

a moja elewacja bordowa  :smile: 


weendy

----------


## katarzynap3

weendy ale odjazd   :Lol:  chyba wszyscy w dolinie zazdroszczą Ci tego kolorku?
Do dużego domku faktycznie taki kolor pasuje. Bardzo ładnie zrobiona elewacja. Pozdrawiam K

----------


## aniawmuratorze

mója ulubiona kolorystyka szkoda że okna i drzwi  nie są białe 

pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## weendy

dziękuje Wam bardzo, cieszę się że jeszcze komuś się podoba (poza mną :smile: 
*aniawmuratorze* broniłam sie rękami i nogami przed oknami i drzwiami w kolorze białym, miałam w poprzednim i mieszkaniu i jak dla mnie to porażka, nigdy więcej takich bym nie chciała. Z tych jestem bardzo zadowolona.
weendy

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Nasz majster radzi, żeby położyć kostkę wszędzie gdzie się da, tzn, wokól domu,  drogę dojazdową około 4,5 - 5m szerokości i "parking", ale ja tego nie widzę, droga do domu od asfaltu ma 33m długości.... 
> Wjazd mamy od południowego zachodu, jak go całkiem wybetonuję będzie mi od tej kostki wiecznie prażyło. 
> Tak sobie umyśliłam, że ładnie by wyglądało, gdyby zachować jednak tę naturalność leśną wokół domu - tylko pytanie jak to połączyć, żeby tez z kolei z torbami nie pójść


trochę brutalnie - majster to nie projektant i może po prostu nie mieć "oka".. Kostkę musisz dopasować do elewacji, do architektury domu itp. itd. To nie jest łatwy temat.

PS jak dla mnie tak szeroka  droga dojazdowa jest bez sensu - 3 m jest absolutnie wystarczające, a w porównaniu z szerokością 5 m oszczędzasz pi razy drzwi 8.000 zł

----------


## katarzynap3

Mymyk_KSK
dzięki za wsparcie, tak w ogóle to zastanawiam się nad projektem ogrodu. TYlko powiedz mi, Czy tak na odległość to projektant jest w stanie coś poradzić?
Jakoś do tych naszych domorosłych zraziłam się po projektach i kuchni i łazienek   :Evil:

----------


## mariuszniemiec

jaki jest numer farby na elewacji pierwszego domu na 28 stronie.

----------


## Michał i Magda

> jaki jest numer farby na elewacji pierwszego domu na 28 stronie.


Zacytuj ten post, bo wątpię, żeby komuś się chciało cofać o tyle stron.

----------


## efilo

dawno temu... tak dawno że już nawet nie pamiętam kiedy to było wklejałam tu wizualizacje mojej elewacji. niewiele od tego odbiega domek, ale może komuś się przyda w podejmowaniu decyzji w tą lub w inną stronę.  :smile: 

śnieg przykrył część niedoróbek  :Wink2:  część widać gołym okiem. jednak na dokończenie musimy poczekać do wiosny

----------


## efilo

> Napisał mariuszniemiec
> 
> jaki jest numer farby na elewacji pierwszego domu na 28 stronie.
> 
> 
> Zacytuj ten post, bo wątpię, żeby komuś się chciało cofać o tyle stron.


*mariusz*, patrząc na to że to pseudo zdjęcie opatrzone jest komentarzem 'proszę o pomoc w znalezieniu tynku w kolorze podobnym do tego na poniższej wizualizacji' to raczej nikt numeru Ci nie poda  :Wink2:

----------


## Venacus

> dawno temu... tak dawno że już nawet nie pamiętam kiedy to było wklejałam tu wizualizacje mojej elewacji. niewiele od tego odbiega domek, ale może komuś się przyda w podejmowaniu decyzji w tą lub w inną stronę.


*efilo* - przyda, przyda, ale nie zgapię wprost :smile: 
Czegoś podobnego szukam. Zajrzałam, poczytałam "O Elwirze...", zdjęcia pomysłu z Litwy niedostępne, opis projektu rozwijający się w czasie, stąd moje pytanie: to projekt zupełnie indywidualny czy przerabiany katalogowy? I nie doczytałam powierzchni całkowitej i użytkowej, jeśli gdzieś było - przepraszam.  :oops: 

Marzę tylko o takim zestawieniu ogromnych okien nad i pod balkonem, bryły domu w "L" oraz połączeniu nowoczesności z dwuspadowym dachem (bo w większości projektów "modern-minimalizm" za dużo mi "kubików") :wink:

----------


## efilo

to całkowicie indywidualny. dom litewski był na fotosiku i przepadł razem z nim. ale mam gdzieś u siebie to pokażę tutaj.

dom z założenia miał być dwuspadową nowoczesną stodołą  :smile:

----------


## mayadaski

*Efilo*, pieknie sie dom prezentuje! Wyglada bardzo swiezo!!
.....i ta biala dachowka  :Wink2:  duzo kosztowala?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Maja

----------


## monik22

czy ma ktoś może zdjecia, na których widać połączenie klinkieru i kamienia na elewacji?
Nie mogę znaleźć, 
Interesują mnie klinkierowe słupy i kominy, a kamienny cokół, elementy na fasadzie np. wokół drzwi, od strony tarasu.

----------


## Justynka

Może się komuś zielony spodoba   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Charlie

> dawno temu... tak dawno że już nawet nie pamiętam kiedy to było wklejałam tu wizualizacje mojej elewacji. niewiele od tego odbiega domek, ale może komuś się przyda w podejmowaniu decyzji w tą lub w inną stronę. 
> 
> śnieg przykrył część niedoróbek  część widać gołym okiem. jednak na dokończenie musimy poczekać do wiosny


też lubię literę "L". Mam pytanie - okna wydają się nieotwieralne. Masz AC w cąłym domu ?

----------


## efilo

AC to bez przesady  :smile: . Mam mechaniczną wentylację.

----------


## eagle1981

Witam!
czy ktos moglby mi doradzic jakie wybrac okna do czarnego dachu oprocz bialych i zlotego debu oraz jaki do tego dobrac kolor elewacjii. dom ma juz kominy z klinkieru w kolorze jasny jantar.  :

----------


## eagle1981

zastanawiam sie tez czy wybrac okna ze szprosem czy bez?

----------


## tacim

Mam złoty dab a teraz bym zrobił ciemny orzech bardziej mi się podobają  :smile:  ale za późno hehe a jeszcze nie mieszkam ... wg mnie szpros wygląda sielsko myślę że dużo zalezy od projektu.

----------


## moniczkar_

Witam,
poszukuje zdjec elewacji w kolorach zółtych,beżach lub kremach :smile: Bardzo prosze o pomoc.Chce odnowic swoj dom i szukam inspiracji :smile: Jak ktos ma to prosze o zdjecia swoich odniowionych domkow :smile: pozdrawiam

----------


## queene

a ja szukam elewacji z piaskowym klinkierem i szarymi oknami, tak jak tu widać od wewnątrz

----------


## Asia**

> Witam!
> czy ktos moglby mi doradzic jakie wybrac okna do czarnego dachu oprocz bialych i zlotego debu oraz jaki do tego dobrac kolor elewacjii. dom ma juz kominy z klinkieru w kolorze jasny jantar.  :


 my dach też będziemy mieli czarny- w tym ozdobniki z jakiegoś jasnego klinkieru. Okna - dąb antyczny ( czyli jasne, żółtawe), kolor elewacji- zgaszona biel lub krem.

----------


## eagle1981

Dziekuje bardzo wszystkim za rady! Wczoraj siedzialam do pozna i przegladalam zdjecia domeczkow z czarnym dachem i zdecyduje sie na ciemny braz okien Urzedowskiego tylko nie wiem jaki to numer .koncepcja elewacjii tez juz jest wiec to juz cos!  dzis mialam spotkanie z kuzynem ktory jest projektantem wiec zrobi mi symulacje(nie wiem jak to sie nazywa)  jak to bedzie wygladalo .Jezeli ktos ma jakies zdjatka to prosze wklejajcie!

----------


## eagle1981

masz moze zdjecia swojej elewacjii bo nie moglam nigdzie znalezc? jesli tak to wklej prosze. zawsze mozna cos zobaczyc nowego.

----------


## step26

a co myślicie na temat  całościowej elewacji z płytek klinkierowych,
wygłądałaby całkiem ładnie jak z cegły klinkierowej a byla by o wiele tansza
tylko czy takie płytki z czasem by nie odpadały albo pąkały...??

----------


## Asia**

> masz moze zdjecia swojej elewacjii bo nie moglam nigdzie znalezc? jesli tak to wklej prosze. zawsze mozna cos zobaczyc nowego.


 zapraszam na wiosnę.. 2011 albo 2012  :big grin:

----------


## dellice

Witam,
Czy ktoś mieszka w lub widział przykład (zdjęcia) elewacji, gdzie łączy się drewno (jasne, naturalne, jak modrzew syberyjski) i grafitowy/ciemny szary,antracyt klinkier? Przejrzałam te wszystkie 50 stron dot. elewacji, ale bardzo mało jest domów z elewacją drewnianą i nie mogę znaleźć wizualizacji tego, co zamierzam zrobić a na takowej by mi zależało. Jeśli ktoś ma coś podobnego - będę ogromnie wdzięczna. Planuję platynowo-szare drewno i ciemy grafit klinkier - dach - blacha tytan cynk. z góry dzięki!!!

----------


## queene

*dellice* tez szukam czegos takiego, znalazłam to:

----------


## rasia

fot. www.surfacearchitects.com

 www.cembrit.pl


Front architects - Morasko



Tu więcej projektów: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post40252...light=#4025215
http://forum.muratordom.pl/nowoczesn...151258-180.htm

----------


## Elena76

> 


wygląda jakoś znajomo  :Roll:

----------


## rasia

> Napisał rasia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wygląda jakoś znajomo


Z "naszych" okolic...  :Wink2:

----------


## hrhrhr

Szukam zdjęć elewacji skomponowanej z *szarym* tegalitem Braasa (odpowiednik domino Creatona, ale jaśniejsza).

Będę wdzięczna.

----------


## dellice

> *dellice* tez szukam czegos takiego, znalazłam to:


OOO! Właśnie - bardzo dziękuję! To pierwsze zdjęcie już bardzo blisko odzwierciedla moje zamiary, tylko klinkier bardziej w ciemny granat niż szary, by trochę tę elewację obudzić :smile:  dziękuję wszystkim

----------


## rasia

> Szukam zdjęć elewacji skomponowanej z *szarym* tegalitem Braasa (odpowiednik domino Creatona, ale jaśniejsza).
> 
> Będę wdzięczna.


Znajdziesz u mnie w dzienniku. Ja mam szary Tegalit na dachu...  :cool:

----------


## hrhrhr

> Napisał hrhrhr
> 
> Szukam zdjęć elewacji skomponowanej z *szarym* tegalitem Braasa (odpowiednik domino Creatona, ale jaśniejsza).
> 
> Będę wdzięczna.
> 
> 
> Znajdziesz u mnie w dzienniku. Ja mam szary Tegalit na dachu...


A nie umknęło mi to cudo, od Twojego dzinnika zaczynałam   :Wink2:  komin tynkowany tak?

ehh jesteśmy na etapie wybierania klinkieru na kominy, szary kosztuje; dlatego szukam inspiracji i czegoś innego więc jak ktoś jeszcze coś posiada to poproszę

----------


## rasia

> Napisał rasia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał hrhrhr
> 
> ...


  :cool:  O jak mi miło...  :cool:  
Komin tynkowany... chyba najtańsze rozwiązanie, a sprawdza się rewelacyjnie...  :big grin:

----------


## Magdalena74

a ja mam prośbę o więcej zdjęć tego domu
autorem zdjęć  jest Daniel Rumiancew
mnie udało się odnaleźć tylko te dwa zdjęcia i to jeszcze w niezbyt dużej rozdzielczości
może ktoś potrafi przekopywać internet sprawniej ode mnie  :smile:

----------


## basia228

Kojarzę, że ten dom był szeroko opisywany w "Muratorze". Niestety, nie pamiętem numeru.

----------


## Magdalena74

no właśnie ja znalazłam go w numerze 10 z 2006 roku, ale były tylko te dwa zdjęcia i to na dodatek w dwóch różnych tematach: o bramach i o impregnacji drewna, chyba że był opisywany w jeszcze innym numerze  :big grin:

----------


## monik22

A ja mam pytanie odnośnie cegły ręcznie formowanej:
Czy to prawda, że jest ona mniej trwała od klinkieru, chciałam taką zamówić, ale w sklepie sprzedający poinformował mnie, że jest ona mało trwała i się kruszy w przeciwieństwie od tradycyjnego klinkieru, mi zaś podobają się kolory , które znajduję w różnych firmach tylko w ofercie cegieł ręcznie formowanych.
No i zgłupiałam.

----------


## Asesor

Planuję elewację drewno + gładki biały tynk pytanie do *queene* wiesz może jakie to drewno na dodanych przez Ciebie zdjęciach bardzo fajny kolor a może jakieś namiary gdzie to kupić i zamontować, będę wdzięczny  :big grin:  Może być na PW. Mam też kłopot co do wykonania gładkiego tynku wszędzie tylko struktura i struktura... a to mi się nie podoba. Robił ktoś zupełnie gładki tynk? Z czego to wykonać, podobno zwykłe zaprawy cementowo-wapienne do zew. są zbyt delikatne i mało elastyczne pękają itp. Dzięki za pomoc  :big grin:

----------


## queene

> Planuję elewację drewno + gładki biały tynk pytanie do *queene* wiesz może jakie to drewno na dodanych przez Ciebie zdjęciach bardzo fajny kolor a może jakieś namiary gdzie to kupić i zamontować, będę wdzięczny  Może być na PW.


fotki znalazlam w Goglach, jest to jakies osiedle domkow k/Wa-wy, natomiast wiem jakie i za ile drewno na elewacji jest tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/domek-w-m...ny,t179134.htm podpytaj właścicielkę jeśli Ci się ten odcień spodoba  :wink:

----------


## Asesor

wielkie dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## ulkap

Witam. Nasz domek ma antracytowy dach (tj. bardzo ciemnoszary) i okna ze szprosami w kolorze złoty dąb. Zastanawiamy się nad odważnym i nietuzinkowym kolorem elewacji - co myślicie o czerwonym albo ceglanym? Będę wdzięczna za fotki, w naszych okolicach nic takiego nie znalazłam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ulkap

> a moja elewacja bordowa 
> 
> 
> weendy


Witaj. Bardzo nam się podoba kolor Twojej elewacji, czegoś takiego szukamy! Czy możesz nam podać jaka to firma i kolor albo nr katalogowy? Z góry wielkie dzięki!

----------


## iwcia43

*weendy* Bardzo ładna elewacja! Nooo zrobiła na mnie wrażenie i gratuluje odwagi z takim ciemnym borowym. Cudo!!!

----------


## agawi74

Nasza klasyczna, mocno zimowa wersja, przepraszam za kiepską jakość zdjęcia z komórki  :oops:  , ale coś tam widać...

----------


## Ana27

*agawi74*- bardzo ladna elewacja.
Napisz prosze czy to jest tynk strukturalny? I jakie kolory (firma)?
 Z gory dziekuje

----------


## agawi74

*Ana27*-dzięki. Jest to tynk modelowany KABE Novalit-T, kolor K10130. W rzeczywistości jest jeszcze jaśniejszy, waniliowy- szczególnie w słońcu.
http://www.farbykabe.pl/?pid=39&cid=27&prid=92
Może jeszcze jedno zdjęcie w przybliżeniu-trochę lepiej widać   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sylwiatomek

l  :big grin:  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...67a0df851.html

----------


## ulkap

> l  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...67a0df851.html


Piękna elewacja, też taką chcę! Czy mogę prosić o więcej ujęć? Pozdrawiam!

----------


## basia_z_lasu

> l  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...67a0df851.html


Pomogę... Adres obrazka trzeba wkleić. Piękna elewacja.

----------


## Vafel

> Planuję elewację drewno + gładki biały tynk pytanie do *queene* wiesz może jakie to drewno na dodanych przez Ciebie zdjęciach bardzo fajny kolor a może jakieś namiary gdzie to kupić i zamontować, będę wdzięczny  Może być na PW. Mam też kłopot co do wykonania gładkiego tynku wszędzie tylko struktura i struktura... a to mi się nie podoba. Robił ktoś zupełnie gładki tynk? Z czego to wykonać, podobno zwykłe zaprawy cementowo-wapienne do zew. są zbyt delikatne i mało elastyczne pękają itp. Dzięki za pomoc


Ale zdajesz sobie sprawę, że na gładkim i białym będzie od razu widać absolutnie każdy brud? Struktura sprawia, że przebarwienia/zabrudzenia nie rzucają się tak w oczy. Im gładsza powierzchnia tym wszystko jest bardziej widoczne.

----------


## dankaf

> l  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...67a0df851.html


Piękna elewacja,piękne okna  :big grin:  
Czy możesz mi napisac jakie,to są szprosy-wiedeńskie,czy ściągane?

----------


## kafi_ga

naoglądałam się i naczytałam ale nei znalazłam elewacji z żółtego klinkieru (fachowo "sachara") 
Gdzieś na pierwszych stronach wyczytałam ze mdła i nijaka  :sad: (
no cóż, my na taką się zdecydowaliśmy ale jakbym moze zoabczyła to łatwiej byłoby uniknąć nudy... ktoś może gdzieś widział "na żywo"?

Dach jest juz ciemno brązowy a okna i drzwi będą chyba też ciemne - orzech

----------


## claris

> Napisał sylwiatomek
> 
> l  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...67a0df851.html
> 
> 
> 
> Pomogę... Adres obrazka trzeba wkleić. Piękna elewacja.


*sylwiatomek* dajcie więcej zdjątek - wygląda bosko!

----------


## LYRECO7

SylwiaTomek - śliczna elewacja! Przyłączę się do próśb reszty i poproszę o inne zdjęcia oraz o podanie jaką farbą jest malowany domek.

----------


## Saskja

sylwiatomek, czy to jest kolor oliwkowy? Czy mój monitor az tak strasznie kłamie?   :Lol:  
Jeśli to oliwka, to daj proszę więcej fotek i podaj nazwę/numer/kolor (czy co tam się zawsze podaje) tynku.

----------


## sylwiatomek

kolor domu wybraliśmy z palety kolorów i nie pamiętamy jaki to numer ale się możemy dowiedzieć(oliwkowy) tynk silikonowy a profile wokół okienne są kremowe
szprosy ramkowe które się otwiera żeby umyć okno kupione u Wiktorczyka
pozdrawiam i dziękuję za pomoc z wklejeniem zdjęcia

----------


## witekkw

> kolor domu wybraliśmy z palety kolorów i nie pamiętamy jaki to numer ale się możemy dowiedzieć(oliwkowy) tynk silikonowy a profile wokół okienne są kremowe
> szprosy ramkowe które się otwiera żeby umyć okno kupione u Wiktorczyka
> pozdrawiam i dziękuję za pomoc z wklejeniem zdjęcia


Witam takiego koloru szukamy, więc jak nie będzie to problem to prosiłbym o nr

----------


## ania i grześ

blad

----------


## sylwiatomek

kolor tynku wyglada lepiej na żywo - a farba to A82-82 a firma Armasyl
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Marfa

> Napisał Elena76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał rasia
> 
> ...


No, no... nawet bardzo znajomo  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## artfilka

witam 
Czy przy takiej temperaturze i pogodzie jaką teraz mamy można kłaść *marmolit* na podmurówkę?  :Roll: 

i czy kostkę opasującą dom kładzie się przed czy po położeniu marmolitu   :Roll:  

...co fachowiec to różne wersje wykonania  :Confused:  tylko jeden ma założyć marmolit drugi układać kostkę..
To jak i kiedy właściwie to ma być robione.

Poza tym ci co ocieplali dom skryli pod styropian piorunochron a woda spływając po część drutu z dachu  powoduje zaciek rdzy na elewacji..i co z tym zrobić 
 :Roll:

----------


## wierzch

> witam 
> Czy przy takiej temperaturze i pogodzie jaką teraz mamy można kłaść *marmolit* na podmurówkę?


*Nie*, wymagana temperatura w przedziale 5°C - 25°C. 
Poza tym nalezy unikac silnego naslonecznienia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ash5

Piękne te Wasze domki. 
Ja też chciałabym pokazać swoją Karmen

----------


## artfilka

> Napisał artfilka
> 
> witam 
> Czy przy takiej temperaturze i pogodzie jaką teraz mamy można kłaść *marmolit* na podmurówkę? 
> 
> 
> *Nie*, wymagana temperatura w przedziale 5°C - 25°C. 
> Poza tym nalezy unikac silnego naslonecznienia.
> Pozdrawiam


[img] http://2h3.utnij.net [/img]  dzięki *"wierzch"*
uchhhh  jak ja mam dość fachowców których za ręce muszę trzymać żeby czego nie spaprali...

----------


## aga_toja

Jaki kolor elewacji, mam blachę ceglastą i okna złoty dąb... Proszę o zdjęcia. Planujemy tynk silikonowo - silikatowy. dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## zachcianka

A ja spotkałam na spacerze taką perełkę, zdjęcie kiepskie... ale dom robi wrazenie, Cegła ruda oraz deski w kolorze - szaro beżowo, bielono niewiadomo jakim... z widocznym rysukiem drewna ....cuuuDO!

----------


## TAR

Witam
Prosze o pomoc. Mam kilka ofert wykonania elewacji i jest to od 32 do 60 zł/m2 sama robocizna. Ile moga kosztowac materiały? Jedna z firm zaproponowala mi 75 zł/ m2 robocizna + materiał + bejcowanie nadbitki (bez styropianu) bo ten juz zamowilam. W tej cenie jest tynk, narozniki, osadzenie parapetów, siatka, klej do styro itp. Ja tylko daje styropian. Prosze o jakies info. Elewacje planujemy robic w maju. 
Pozdrawiam Ania

----------


## Lookita

Mam juz wstepne wyceny na moj dom : 250 m.kw. scian,25 m.b. cokolu,robocizna: 35 pln/m.kw. polozenia siatki,w kleju,na to tynk-docieplenia nie robie, 30 pln/m.b. naroznika,ok. 250 pln za obramowke okna, 25 pln/m.kw. za cokol-mozaikowy tynk, ilosc okien 12,ale 3 boki bede naklejac-oklejac na elewacji-robocizna w duzym uproszeniu ok. 11 000.
Material: siatka,grunt,klej,tynk silikonowy ,wszystko w systemie Webera,wraz z naroznikami,styropianem na glify, tynkl mozaik zywiczny- ok. 9000-9500pln.MAzowiecki,ale ceny podobne w lodzkiem,na rok 2010.
Z dociepleniem od 45-60 pln za m.kw. robocizna.

----------


## qqlio

> Poza tym ci co ocieplali dom skryli pod styropian piorunochron a woda spływając po część drutu z dachu  powoduje zaciek rdzy na elewacji..i co z tym zrobić


Hej - wydaje mi sie, ze drut z piorunochrona nie moze byc schowany w styropianie - zacieki na elewacji to moze byc najmniejszy problem...

----------


## artfilka

> Napisał artfilka
> 
> 
> Poza tym ci co ocieplali dom skryli pod styropian piorunochron a woda spływając po część drutu z dachu  powoduje zaciek rdzy na elewacji..i co z tym zrobić 
> 
> 
> 
> Hej - wydaje mi sie, ze drut z piorunochrona nie moze byc schowany w styropianie - zacieki na elewacji to moze byc najmniejszy problem...


  :Roll:  noooo też przemknęło mi, że być może i inny problem z zaklejonym piorunochronem. hmmmm
 a więc modyfikować   :Roll:   coby woda nie zacieków nie robiła czy montować nowy   :Roll: 

echhh fachowcy   :sad:

----------


## Emilka i Karol

Witam!
stoimy przed wyborem koloru elewacji, mamy dachówkę cementową w kolorze grafitu a okna i bramy w kolorze orzech. Planujemy tynk silikonowo na wzorniku z Bolixa spodobał nam się kolor taki bardzo jasno wrzosowy (42F nr. koloru na wzorniku) tylko się zastyanawiamy jak to będzie wyglądało? czy ma ktoś może takie kolory na elewacji i mógłby podzielić się zdięciami???
A jaki kolor elewacji wy byści proponowali???

----------


## Lookita

Kolor okien mam chyba inny,ale dach bardzo zblizony-z tego co piszesz.Ja mam zamiar wybrac Webera silikon,wahamy sie pom. jakas ''brzoskwinka'' , czy czyms zoltawym lekko,bezem....albo ostatecznie sino-bialym,pod podbitke,parapety szare i narozniki,chyba fajnie by to u mnie pasowalo.Dylemat mamy,gdyz maja kopcacego caly rok sasiada,boimy sie bardzo jasnych kolorow,tez tego,ze z czasem same z siebie wyblakna i lekko sciemnieja....Jaka fakture robisz?Planuje baranka 1.5 mm

----------


## Emilka i Karol

fakture robimy taką jak wy 1.5mm baranek. kolorki "Brzoskwinki" i żułte też nam się podobają tylko że w naszej okolocy jest już duzo takich kolorów. jeszcze jest jeden kolorek nad którym się zastranawiamy jest on taki jasno seledynowy (limonkowy)

----------


## miciu

My mamy właśnie taki jasno seledynowy (limonkowy) do czarnej dachówki i mahoniowej stolarki; bardzo nam się podoba  :smile:   :cool:

----------


## dragna

> a moja elewacja bordowa 
> 
> 
> weendy


Weendy   :big grin:  , dołączam do grona proszących o rodzaj i kolor Twojego tynku!

Cieszę się,że znalazłam Twoje zdjęcia, bo także marzy nam się taki kolor elewacji.
Przerabiałam w myślach kolory kremowe, zielone, ceglaste ale ostatecznie 
kolor Waszego domku wydaje się nam idealny, no i sprawdzony  u Was na dużej powierzchni. 
Dach będzie antracytowy, więc prawie czarny, a obwódki wokół okien i drzwi z jasnej cegły klinkierowej.
Gratulujemy pomysłu i realizacji, Twoje fotki upewniły mnie co do wyboru.

----------


## Emilka i Karol

miciu a czy moglibyźmy prosić o przesłanie elewacji waszego domku na meila [email protected]

----------


## miciu

*Emilka i Karol* poszło...

----------


## STEFANY

Ash5świetna elewacja. Pochwal się co to za cudo   :smile:

----------


## Ash5

dziękuję  :smile: 
Dachówka to Kreaton naturalna angobowana. Kolor z mieszalnika piasek, żółty i kropeka wina(sic!)

----------


## MonikaC

> Piękne te Wasze domki. 
> Ja też chciałabym pokazać swoją Karmen


Ślicznie!!!!! A ja wszędzie szukam wolich oczek a tu proszę taka konspiracja   :Wink2:

----------


## STEFANY

Ash5 zdradź jeszcze co to za opaski wokół okien, gdzie kupione i jaki model. Są naprawde stylowe.  Będę wdzięwczna, pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Ash5

Kochani jesteście  :smile:  dziękuję. 
*STEFANY*: Opaski to styropian kupiony u producenta ( prywatny domek w Kielcach) poszukam nazwy firmy. Pojechaliśmy tam i właściciel nam pomógł wybrać. Jakieś dobre ceny miał- ale to chyba już przyślę na priv.
*MonikaC*  :smile:  a przypadkiem nie jesteśmy sąsiadami? Zapraszam!

----------


## odaro

> *STEFANY*: Opaski to styropian kupiony u producenta ( prywatny domek w Kielcach) poszukam nazwy firmy. Pojechaliśmy tam i właściciel nam pomógł wybrać. Jakieś dobre ceny miał- ale to chyba już przyślę na priv.


To ja też poproszę namiary na tego producenta. Dziękuję    :smile:

----------


## MonikaC

> *MonikaC*  a przypadkiem nie jesteśmy sąsiadami? Zapraszam!


yyyyy w sumie to jeszcze to samo województwo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ash5

kochani , przepraszam za brak odpowiedzi: wysypał mi się komputer i teraz próbuję odzyskać dane. Jak tylko sie uda wszystko napiszę.

----------


## Kajka.Z

Witam, oto moj pierwszy wpis na forum wiec 'starych wyjadaczy' prosze o wyrozumialosc  :smile: 

Wydaje mi sie, ze przeszukalam juz wszystko wzdluz i wszerz, przejezdzilam wszystki katki i zakatki i nadal nic.  :bash: 
Szukam ciekawej elewacji dla naszego domu, ktorego budowa zaczyna sie juz w sierpniu, ma to byc klinkier.
Wsteonie myslelismy o szarym kolorze z CRH - Tytan, Nepal lub Tybet, ale im blizej jestesmy podjecia finalnej decyzji tym wiecej obaw. Bo moze cos w czerwieni/ brazie? (np Rustika)
No i jak juz bedzie kolor klinkieru to co dalej?

Dodam ze nasz dom jest raczej z tych rozlozystych, z dachem kopertowym, poddasze uzytkowe.
POMOCY  :sad:

----------


## mr6319

*Kajka.Z napisała:*



> Szukam ciekawej elewacji dla naszego domu, którego budowa zaczyna się już w sierpniu, ma to być klinkier.


Szczerze mówiąc to szukać możesz ale czy to będzie ta elewacja to zdecydujesz dopiero gdy domek już będzie stał . Trzeba spojrzeć na to co powstało i dopiero szukać inspiracji... Na elewację masz jeszcze bardzo duuuużżżooooo czasu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kajka.Z

> *Kajka.Z napisała:*
> 
> Na elewację masz jeszcze bardzo duuuużżżooooo czasu.
> Pozdrawiam.


Stały bywalcu, nie bardzo duuuzo czasu, jesli nie zatwierdze elewacji klinkierowej to mocno zmieni sie projekt (nie bedzie sciany 3warstwowej).
A niestety zmysl wyobrazni jest u mnie ograniczony do minimum. Albo nawet jeszcze bardziej  :sad:  
Dlatego bardzo prosze o wszelkie linki/ zdjecia z elewacja klinkierowa, najchetniej w kolorze szarym/ grafitowym lub czerwonym.
Z góry dziekuje!

----------


## mr6319

Obiecuję, że jak natrafię na jakąś z twoich upodobań to ją tu pokażę!!!!

----------


## Gosia samosia

Witam serdecznie.
Jakiś czas temu trafiłam na ten wątek,przeglądnęłam go od początku i niestety nie znalazłam tego czego szukałam :sad: 
Mam gorąca prośbę.Macie może elewacje w kolorze popielu,siwym?Ale z czarnobrązową dachówką i nie białymi oknami...najlepiej ciemny brąz.
Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za wszelnkie komentarze...dziękuję

----------


## lidiasiem

witam
czy możecie doradzić jakiego koloru zrobić opaskę wokół domu, no i przy okazji jakie kolory na taras i ganek?
na zdjęciu kolor wyszedł trochę bardziej żółty niż jest w rzeczywistości, ale i tak kolor na domu zaskoczył mnie w porównaniu z "próbką"
Nie wiem czy opaskę w brązie, w bordo (klinkier?), albo kamienie. poradźcie coś, opaski nie ma za dużo, większy problem mam z tym gankiem i tarasem

----------


## Kajka.Z

> Witam serdecznie.
> Jakiś czas temu trafiłam na ten wątek,przeglądnęłam go od początku i niestety nie znalazłam tego czego szukałam
> Mam gorąca prośbę.Macie może elewacje w kolorze popielu,siwym?Ale z czarnobrązową dachówką i nie białymi oknami...najlepiej ciemny brąz.
> Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za wszelnkie komentarze...dziękuję


Ja tez jestem tu swieza  :big grin:  ale jak przegladalam blogi z budow to pewna bardzo aktywna forumowiczka budowala taki nowoczesny domek w slicznie szarej elewacji i ciemnym dachem- to mogl byc antracyt. Niestety nie pamietam imienia, obrazek chyba miala z Kill Billa. Jeszcze na tym, etapie nie wiem gdzie szukac blogow, a historie stron www wyczyscil mi maż  :smile:   Powodzenia!  :big grin: 
PS wnetrza byly idelnie dopasowane klimatem to zewnatrz

----------


## Kajka.Z

do LIDIASIEM
sporo zalezy od tego jak do ek wyglada bez sniegu  :smile: 
jasna opaska podniesie go do gory, ciemniejsza troszke 'przytrzyma przy ziemi'. osobiscie zdecydowalabym sie na ciemna. i wtedy w podobnym kolorze ale innym (jasniejszym lub ciemniejszym) odcieniu zrobic reszte.
Powodzenia!

----------


## [email protected]

Witam
Chciałabym zapytac o elewację z termo jesionu. Warto? Podobno wystarczy raz na 3 lata olejowac, chciałabym ten termo jesion polaczyc z łupkiem, myslę ze wygladalony fajnie tylko zastanawiam mnie ten termo jesion. Może ktoś ma taka elewacje i moze podzielic sie doswiadczeniami? Lub wie cos na ten temat?
Pozdraiwam 
Aga&Piotr

----------


## sokrates99

Witam, czy ma ktos moze wykonczona elewacje z oknami Schuco w kolorze orzech lub zloty dab? 
Bardzo bym prosil o zdjecia. Mam dachowke Koramic brazowy i zastanawiam sie aktualnie jakie okna dobrac. Pozdrawiam i z gory dziekuje!
Jarek

----------


## kasiaros

*Gosia samosia* - ja też jestem tu nowa i, podobnie jak Ty, szukam inspiracji do elewacji w szarym kolorze. Także planuję czarno-brązową lub czarną dachówkę i okna w kolorze winchester. Myślę, że taka jasnoszara elewacja powinna ładnie się z tym komponować, do tego planuję białe opaski wokół okien i drzwi dla rozjaśnienia i rozweselenia tych wszystkich szarości. Chętnie bym jednak zobaczyła do na jakichś zdjęciach, więc również o nie proszę, jeśli ktoś takowe posiada :smile:  Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## kuki1984

czy ktos wie jaki to kolorek domu ?????

----------


## Gosia samosia

*kasiaros* :smile: ...ogólnie mało na necie elewacji w popielu ale mimo tego u mnie klamka zapadła :smile: 
dachówka czarny-brąz,nadbitka w kolorze okien drzwi i bramy garażowej czyli złoty dąb lub winchester.Marzyłaby mi sie do tego płaska dachówka jednak nie jest ona na moją kieszeń :sad: 
Jeżdżac tu i tam przyglądam się elewacjom i kurcze tylko jeden dom w mojej okolicy w popielu widziałam.
Specjalnie koło niego chyba ze 100 razy przejechałam żeby sie utwierdzić w decyzji :smile: ..Jak uda mi sie zrobic fotke to ją wrzucę,jednak to może byc trudne bo właściciel podobno mało wyrozumiały :smile: i niekomunikatywny...choc może zdobędę się na odwagę i zapytam go o kolory jego elewacji :smile: ...
pozdrawiam

----------


## kamlotek

Ash5 piękny dom. Bardzo podoba mi się kolor elewacji,czy mogę poprosić o nazwę,kolor.

----------


## Dominik bfc

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG=http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/561/dsc0337k.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Gosia samosia* - ja też jestem tu nowa i, podobnie jak Ty, szukam inspiracji do elewacji w szarym kolorze.


A byłaś choćby na poprzedniej stronie, czy tak od razu wpadłaś na ostatnią?

----------


## kasiaros

*Gosia samosia* - ja jeszcze do niedawna myślałam o zupełnie innej elewacji (podobała mi się wizualizacja naszego projektu),  ale całkiem niedawno zwróciłam uwagę na piękne elewacje irlandzkich kamienic (od 3 lat tu mieszkam) - są właśnie takie jasnopopielate z białymi opaskami wokół okien i ciemnym dachem - piękne i eleganckie. Szukałam w necie, ale masz rację, że tego tu bardzo mało. Dachówkę i okna wstawiamy dopiero latem, ale decyzję o kolorkach trzeba już podjąć. Okna będą raczej w kolorze winchester - szukam czegoś jaśniejszego od złotego dębu.  Byłoby super, gdybyś dała radę zrobić fotki domu tego sąsiada  :smile:  Ja postaram się zabrać kiedyś aparat do miasta i też pstryknę kilka zdjęć! Fajnie, że znalazłam kogoś, kto chce mieć podobną elewację  :yes:

----------


## kasiaros

*Słoneczko* - jestem tu nowa, bo dopiero niedawno się zalogowałam, ale tak naprawdę FM śledzę prawie 2 lata - nigdy jednak nie miałam odwagi,by się zarejestrować. Wątek o elewacjach przejrzałam kiedyś w całości - jest jednym z moich ulubionych! Na przedostatniej stronie są piękne elewacje w szarej klinkierce i cudna elewacja *sylwitomka*. Tak naprawdę to pomysł na popielatą elewację zrodził się u mnie całkiem niedawno i pewnie dlatego tak się ucieszyłam, że aktualnie ktoś inny jest też tym tematem zainteresowany.  Oczywiście rozumiem Twoją reakcję, bo  z mojej wypowiedzi wynika, jakbym faktycznie wskoczyła tu od tak. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Słoneczko*FM śledzę prawie 2 lata - nigdy jednak nie miałam odwagi,by się zarejestrować.


Pewnie czytałaś tylko moje wpisy  :wink: 

Witaj więc

----------


## kasiaros

Słoneczko, nie tylko Twoje, he he :wink:  A tak poważnie - dziękuję za przywitanie! Wcześniej nie rejestrowałam się, gdyż budujemy domek na odległość, od 3 lat mieszkamy za granicą i to nasze budowanie jest mocno rozciągnięte w czasie. Jednak dzięki FM dowiedziałam się naprawdę wielu wartościowych rzeczy- myślę, że nadszedł czas, by móc aktywnie udzielać się na forum, być może uda mi się komuś pomóc :smile:

----------


## mayadaski

> Ja tez jestem tu swieza  ale jak przegladalam blogi z budow to pewna bardzo aktywna forumowiczka budowala taki nowoczesny domek w slicznie szarej elewacji i ciemnym dachem- to mogl byc antracyt. Niestety nie pamietam imienia, obrazek chyba miala z Kill Billa. Jeszcze na tym, etapie nie wiem gdzie szukac blogow, a historie stron www wyczyscil mi maż   Powodzenia! 
> PS wnetrza byly idelnie dopasowane klimatem to zewnatrz



Kajka, zgaduje ze chodzi Ci o *Rasie*  :wink: 

Tutaj link do rasiowego dziennika:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...oretrodziennik

Pozdrowienia,

Maja

----------


## mayadaski

> A byłaś choćby na poprzedniej stronie, czy tak od razu wpadłaś na ostatnią?


na stronie 48 tego watku jest piekny przyklad domu w szarej elewacji :cool:

----------


## Kajka.Z

DO MAYADASKI

dziekuje bardzo  :smile: 
Tak, chodzilo o Rasie  :smile:  musze sie nauczyc lepiej 'surfowac' po tym forum  :smile:

----------


## rasia

> DO MAYADASKI
> 
> dziekuje bardzo 
> Tak, chodzilo o Rasie  musze sie nauczyc lepiej 'surfowac' po tym forum


 :Lol:  

Wszystkim potwierdzam: szary lub popiel z drewnem wygląda cuuudnie! :big grin:

----------


## Zakrzów

Witam,
jaki kolor elewacji proponujecie zastosować??

My myślimy albo o białym, albo ciemnym zielonym-groszkowym, albo oczywiście szarym :big grin: 
Wnękę wykładać klinkierem szarym czy zostawic taką jak resztę elewacji???

----------


## kasiaros

*Zakrzów*, ja bym chyba dała biały, ale nie taki czysty biały, tylko delikatnie wpadający w szarośc. Za zielonym kolorkiem nie przepadam, więc nie proponuję  :wink:

----------


## grazi

> *Zakrzów*, ja bym chyba dała biały, ale nie taki czysty biały, tylko delikatnie wpadający w szarośc. Za zielonym kolorkiem nie przepadam, więc nie proponuję


A jaka elewacje masz w swoim projekcie?

----------


## Zakrzów

w projekcie mam żółty  :sad:

----------


## Aleksandryta

Proponuje zrobic jak w projekcie, z tym ze zamiast zoltego daj smietankowy z odrobina szarosci, a we wnece zrob jasnoszary klinkier, jasnoszary (jednolity jasnoszary, nie w ciapki), zeby nie zdominowal koloru drzwi, gdyz stolarke masz naprawde w pieknym kolorze.

----------


## grazi

Moja elewacja -zaczątek. Też do drewna - kolor śmietankowy, ale nie słodki, tylko bardziej z palety orzech. Już wygląda  dobrze do antracytowego dachu, myślę, że jak pójdziesz w odrobinę szarości tez będzie dobrze



Zdjęcie 500px na forum:

----------


## Thematikus

> a moja elewacja bordowa 
> 
> 
> weendy


Czy mogłabym się dowiedzieć z czego wykonane są schody? 
Pięknie wyglądają.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## rataj75

> Kolor okien, drzwi i bramy - orzech. Dachowka Rupp Sirius brazowa /jest jeden braz w tej serii/
> 
> Pozdr
> strix


To jeszcze zapytam o kolor klinkieru na kominie oraz firmę.

Czy do ogrodzenia również wykorzystałes ten klinkier ?

----------


## waweczka

u nas jest tak

----------


## Zakrzów

Aleksandryta, grazi, kasiaros bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Elewacje będzie się robić za 2-3 m-ce. Pokażę efekty  :smile:

----------


## Inka 14

> Moja elewacja -zaczątek. Też do drewna - kolor śmietankowy, ale nie słodki, tylko bardziej z palety orzech. Już wygląda  dobrze do antracytowego dachu, myślę, że jak pójdziesz w odrobinę szarości tez będzie dobrze
> 
> 
> 
> Zdjęcie 500px na forum:



Bardzo ładny kolor elewacji!! możesz wstawić więcej zdjęć i zdradzić z jakiej firmy tynk :smile:

----------


## grazi

Elewacja dopiero jest wykonywana, to było pierwsze malowanie, jedynie koło drzwi i garaz juz zrobione. Potwierdzam kolor piękny, baranek 1,5 mm, chociaz majster mówił ze lepszy 2 mm. producent z Ostrołęki, z dowozem taniej dużo niz w hurtowniach. Tynk silikonowy więc bardzo dobry Kolor różne. Tel. moge podać jak bedziesz chciała Pozdr

----------


## kamlotek

> Elewacja dopiero jest wykonywana, to było pierwsze malowanie, jedynie koło drzwi i garaz juz zrobione. Potwierdzam kolor piękny, baranek 1,5 mm, chociaz majster mówił ze lepszy 2 mm. producent z Ostrołęki, z dowozem taniej dużo niz w hurtowniach. Tynk silikonowy więc bardzo dobry Kolor różne. Tel. moge podać jak bedziesz chciała Pozdr



Ja poproszę o namiary-adres,telefon :yes:

----------


## jurkas

Piękna elewacja waweczka, czy mogłabyś podać nr (nazwę) i producenta tynku. Dziekuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## jojo117

Witam
Proszę p zdjęcia lub linki do stron ukazujących elewacje klinkierowe lub ewentualnie połaczenie klinkieru z elewacją tradycyjną.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
Pozdrawiam,
Marcin

----------


## Sloneczko

*Jojo*, są w grafice googli: http://tiny.pl/htgpk , pełno  :smile:

----------


## Anetafr

Strix, proszę o informację czy taki daszek nie zaciemnia salonu? oraz proszę o przesłanie informacji nt wymiarów takiego dodatkowego zadaszenia (x,y,h). Zastanawiamy się z mężem nad takim zadaszeniem tarasu ale cały czas się wachamy.
dziękuję

----------


## malmuc

> Witam,
> jaki kolor elewacji proponujecie zastosować??
> 
> My myślimy albo o białym, albo ciemnym zielonym-groszkowym, albo oczywiście szarym
> Wnękę wykładać klinkierem szarym czy zostawic taką jak resztę elewacji???


biel złamana szarością, jeszcze nie widziałam domu który źle wyglądał w takim zestawieniu jak Twój
sama mam szara stolarke, drewno na elewacji, ciemny szary garaz i biel zalmana szaroscia na domku
polecam

----------


## ellaj

Zakrzow, z uwagi na kolor dachu :smile:  dodatki mam grafitowe. Pozostaly mi jeszcze kominy do oblozenia. Kostka przed domem tez bedzie grafitowa.
Zobacz moja elewacje. Jest jasna, ale nie wpada w szary. Wedlug mnie wyglada super. Nie pamietam koloru, ale jakis z kabe.
http://img580.imageshack.us/i/hpim3915.jpg/

----------


## fighter1983

No to i ja wrzuce pare zdjatek, udostepnił wykonawca tych elewacji, te akurat z Wilanowa, same jakies takie jasne sie trafiały  :smile:  Osobiscie wg mnie najladniejsza na Łokciowej, bo budynki ładne, karpióweczka na dachu, bawole oko...  Wszystkie w STO i Caparolu 
ul. Łokciowa Caparol

zdjęcia zostały usunięte ze względów bezpieczeństwa (pojawil sie komunikat, ze strona, na której są zdjęcia zawiera złośliwe oprogramowanie)

----------


## radziun

Zastanawiam się nad wyróżnieniem z elewacji otworów okiennych i drzwiowych oraz narożników domu płytką klinkierową. Czy macie może jakieś zdjęcia domów z takimi elewacjami w waszej okolicy. Tynk będzie jasny, a płytka coś a'la kosmo.

----------


## Elcia1

Moja elewacja

dach - grafitowy Brassa
elwacja - tynk akrylowy baranek 1,5 mm z greenplast kolor nr 1920
opaski - kolor nr 2320

----------


## AGA NR 1

Ślicznie.
 :wink:

----------


## konisko

Witam !
Szanowni Państwo, proszę o porade jaka elewancje dobrac do mojego domku.
Plan jest dac pionowe pasy z kamienia przy oknach od dolu az pod podbitke a reszta scian w kolorze ciemnym kasztan ciemny.
Dom na nasypie, kolor nasypu albo trawa albo bialy kamyk cale zbocze i obok scian.
Proszę o rade i segestie, z góry dziękuje.
Pozdr.

----------


## Jędruśki

Konisko.....
a może więcej szczegółów co do koloru dachu, stolarki i bramy garażowej? 
Bo z fotek nijak nie można się zorientować  :wink:

----------


## konisko

> Konisko.....
> a może więcej szczegółów co do koloru dachu, stolarki i bramy garażowej? 
> Bo z fotek nijak nie można się zorientować


Witam !
Kolory:
dach - Dachówka z Robena *Kasztan* Monza Plus
Stolarka okiennna, brama garazowa jak i rolety zewnetrzene* Zloty Dąb*.
Pozdr.

----------


## Kuna

> A ja mam pytanie odnośnie cegły ręcznie formowanej:
> Czy to prawda, że jest ona mniej trwała od klinkieru, chciałam taką zamówić, ale w sklepie sprzedający poinformował mnie, że jest ona mało trwała i się kruszy w przeciwieństwie od tradycyjnego klinkieru, mi zaś podobają się kolory , które znajduję w różnych firmach tylko w ofercie cegieł ręcznie formowanych.
> No i zgłupiałam.


Nie słuchaj sprzedawcy idioty , który dba o własny interes . Cegła klinkierowa jest droższa i o to chodzi sprzedawcy . Na Mazurach stoją domy z cegły ręcznie formowanej tak zwanej wiśniówki lub wiśniowej od przeszło stu lat  i mają się bardzo dobrze . Wiśniowy kolor cegły elewacyjnej ręcznie formowanej ma znaczenie ponieważ wskazuje na klasę cegły 150 - 200 . Zagłębiem gdzie produkuje się cegłę ręcznie formowaną są okolice Kraśnika . Wypala się ją w tradycyjnych piecach hoffmanowskich .
http://hoffmanowska.pl/index.php?id=6

Koniecznie przejrzyj poniższą stronę firmy Pantel z Olsztyna . Firma ta projektuje tradycyjne Mazurskie domy :
http://www.pantel.olsztyn.pl/projekt...radycyjne.html

----------


## Kuna

Jeszcze dwa linki do domów Mazurskich z cegły ręcznie formowanej elewacyjnej .
http://frame1.home.pl/pantel/html/domki/d5.htm
http://frame1.home.pl/pantel/html/wy...ia/murator.htm

----------


## Viga

> witam
> czy możecie doradzić jakiego koloru zrobić opaskę wokół domu, no i przy okazji jakie kolory na taras i ganek?
> na zdjęciu kolor wyszedł trochę bardziej żółty niż jest w rzeczywistości, ale i tak kolor na domu zaskoczył mnie w porównaniu z "próbką"
> Nie wiem czy opaskę w brązie, w bordo (klinkier?), albo kamienie. poradźcie coś, opaski nie ma za dużo, większy problem mam z tym gankiem i tarasem


Witaj Lidiasiem! 
Bardzo mi się spodobał kolor Twojej elewacji. Możesz napisać jaki to kolor i z jakiej firmy?
Ciekawa też jestem, jak jest kolor dachu. Bo stolarka to chyba złoty dąb?

----------


## Inka 14

*waweczka*  jak masz wykończony balkon "łukowy" masz tam jakąś rynienke, czy tylko płytka wysunięta?

----------


## kamlotek

> u nas jest tak


Waweczka,czy mogę prosić o wszelkie nazwy kolorów,  podoba mi się Twoje zestawienie. Muszę już zdecydować się na kolor,a ja wciąż nie wiem :wink:

----------


## waweczka

Co do elewacji jest to bolix sylikat 09E a balkony na razie mają same wysunięte płytki choć zauważyłam, że jednak nad wykuszem trzeba zrobić rynienkę inaczej okna po każdym deszczu mam do mycia

----------


## kurt76

Jaki kolorek wybrac, oto jest pytanie?

----------


## kamyk68

dla mnie osobiście ten z białym :smile: a jak siem pobrudzi to będzie z szarym :wink:

----------


## Grabówka

> a moja elewacja bordowa 
> 
> 
> weendy



Weendy się nie odzywa w sprawie koloru elewacji ;(

Czy ktoś wie, co to za kolor? Bo takiego właśnie szukam... Weendy, odezwij się...

----------


## basia228

Czy ktoś z Was wie, gdzie na Śląsku robią wizualizacje elewacji?

----------


## Kuna

Weź się najlepiej za wykonanie projektu sama . Zaoszczędzisz pieniądze .  Mi jak wykonał wizualizację ,,projektant '' to się przeraziłem jego schizofrenicznymi wizjami . Wziąłem się za robotę i sam zrobiłem .  Wykonałem wizualizację swojej elewacji w programie Corel . Ekipa która realizowała elewację była z tego powodu bardzo zadowolona bo od razu wiedziała o co chodzi inwestorowi . Poza tym miałem liczne odwiedziny ludzi , którzy byli na etapie prac elewacyjnych . Z tond moje przypuszczenie , że elewacja się podoba .

----------


## ve**rd**

Gdybym miała wybierać- stawiam na ten który wysłała Monika na pierwszej stronie. Harmonia w kształtach i kolorze.
Jednym słowem przepiękny.

----------


## MayaCe

To nasza :smile:

----------


## konisko

> Witam !
> Szanowni Państwo, proszę o porade jaka elewancje dobrac do mojego domku.
> Plan jest dac pionowe pasy z kamienia przy oknach od dolu az pod podbitke a reszta scian w kolorze ciemnym kasztan ciemny.
> Dom na nasypie, kolor nasypu albo trawa albo bialy kamyk cale zbocze i obok scian.
> dach - Dachówka z Robena Kasztan Monza Plus
> Stolarka okiennna, brama garazowa jak i rolety zewnetrzene Zloty Dąb.
> Proszę o rade i segestie, z góry dziękuje.


Temat ponowiony, inne zdjecia pod numerem postu #3110
Pozdr.

----------


## barto307cc

* fighter1983*   a wiesz może jakie numery tych tynków z Caparola co wrzuciłeś zdjęcia???bo fajne a akurat muszę jutro już wybrać kolor mojej elewacji właśnie z Caparola  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

barto307cc a na ktorych budynkach? Wydaje mi sie ze pamietam Syta 102 bo pomimo uplywu czasu  to taka moja ulubiona elewacja jest  :smile:  Napracowalem sie przy niej sporo ale wyszla kapitalnie.... drobny 1mm baranek i zero pekniec (robione bylo to w kwietniu 2007 roku). Ale to trzeba na wlasne oczy zobaczyc, zdjecia to nie to samo  :smile:  

 To byl chyba (tak na 80%) kolor ze wzornika STO 37111 robiony na tynku i farbie Caparola (tynk akryl 1mm plus farba Muresco plus) co ciekawe: oryginalny kolor w STO jest *podobny* czyli nie udalo sie dorobic dokladnie takiego samego, ale 2 lata pozniej developer robil kolejna elewacje juz w STO i kazal chlopakom ze STO dorobic ich wlasny kolor do tego z budynku na Sytej  :smile:  Czyli nam kolor w Caparolu nie wyszedl, ale spodobal sie bardziej niz ten opracowany przez producenta  :smile:  
A inne budowy sa do sprawdzenia, trzeba by bylo troszku w archiwum pogrzebac ale musze byc w firmie.

----------


## dadr

> To nasza


Witam.
Mógłbym prosić o nazwę i numery kolorów elewacji?

----------


## queene

> Temat ponowiony, inne zdjecia pod numerem postu #3110
> Pozdr.


co widze ten domek to nasuwa mi sie mysl żeby kolorystycznie zatuszowac ta wysoka przestrzeń między brama garażową a dachem...jakies pasy może ?
też będe miec parterówkę obsypana wokoło jednak na równym poziomie z garażem, jestem bardzo ciekawa finalnego wyglądu Twojego domku z otoczeniem zapowiada sie ładnie

----------


## konisko

> co widze ten domek to nasuwa mi sie mysl żeby kolorystycznie zatuszowac ta wysoka przestrzeń między brama garażową a dachem...jakies pasy może ?
> też będe miec parterówkę obsypana wokoło jednak na równym poziomie z garażem, jestem bardzo ciekawa finalnego wyglądu Twojego domku z otoczeniem zapowiada sie ładnie


Witam !
Myślimy o mocnym kolorze elewacji podobnym jak kolory scian w salonie (w dzienniku fotki) + pasy od samego dołu aż pod podbitkę w jasnym kolorze wokół okien, drzwi garazowych i może wejściowych (kolor krem, beż...wykonane z kamienia, albo coś podobnego).
Pozdr.

----------


## MayaCe

Hej dadr
Mamy tynk KREISEL numery 150,151.

----------


## Vafel

Zgodnie z obietnicą z innego wątku chwalę się moją elewacją  :Smile: 

Tynk: Caparol silikonowy, baranek 1,5 mm, kolory Madeira 12 i Mais 18, na cokole i kominach tynk mozaikowy Atlasa, kolor 319







Zdjęcia nie do końca dobrze oddają kolory. W rzeczywistości ten czerwony jest bardziej ceglany...

----------


## fighter1983

Aga widzisz  :smile:  jest i Madeira 12  :smile:   :smile:  szkoda ze tak malo.... 
Vafel : odwrotnie z tymi kolorami trzeba bylo.... duuuzo Madeiry12 malo Maisa18  :smile: 
ale elewacja ladna ladna  :smile:  no i w sloniu

----------


## Vafel

Niee, no... jakby kolory zrobić odwrotnie to by zbyt krzykliwy był (jak dla mnie). Poza tym też zbyt czerwony (czerwony dach, czerwone ściany, czerwony cokół). Tak imho wygląda lepiej. No i w słoniu  :Smile: 

P.S. fighter: ostatecznie kupiłem słonia w Twojej cenie w Krakowie  :wink:

----------


## AGA NR 1

Fighter.
 :wink:   :wink:   :wink: 

Vafel,
mi się podoba, super.
Widać, że tynk "jeszcze ciepły".
 :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Vafel no to gratuluje zdolnosci negocjacyjnych  :smile:  Elewacja ladniutka.... a krzykliwa mogla byc... oj mogla  :smile:

----------


## Matylda26

> Dziś i ja mogę się "troszkę pochwalić" swoją elewacją, udało mi się rano zrobić kilka fotek. Doradźcie mi przy okazji dwie rzeczy:
> - parapety zewnętrzne, napewno ciemny brąz (jak obróbki blacharskie) - ale blacha czy płytki? Napewno muszę czymś je wykończyć, bo cegła na elewacji jest dość mocno nasiąkliwa i bez parapetów może długo nie wytrzymać
> - podbitka - raczej ciemna (jak okna) czy jasna (zbliżona do dachówki)
> 
> Zdjęcia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witam!

Czy możesz zdradzić rodzaj cegły klinkierowej i dachówki.
Moim zdaniem bardzo ładne połączenie!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## JASPIS II

Domyślnie

    Cytat Napisał Damro
    Ojej,śliczny klinkier i przecudne okna,jakiej to firmy?
    "Klinkier" to nie klinkier, elewacja jest z cegły ręcznie formowanej z Kraśnika, www.hoffmanowska.pl. A okna - drewniane z firmy KRC, kolor afromozja.

    Pozdrawiam
    Brzuzens

----------


## hogatek

Witajcie  :smile: 
Jestesmy właśnie na etapie projektowania domu (projekt indywidualny), układ funkcjonalny już zaplanowany, teraz architekt robi elewacje.
Chciałabym Was poprosić o poradę. Marzy mi się w kuchni okno pomiędzy blatem a szafkami górnymi, takie na ok 60 cm wysokości. Widziałam sporo projektów z takimi oknami i wszystkie były w domach, którym zaprojektowano "nowoczesną" elewację: grafitowy dach, szara lub biała elewacja, wykończenia z drewna. Takie okno wymaga wstawek na elewacji, czy to z drewna, czy np. z klinkieru. I tu pojawia się mój problem. Nasza elewacja musi być kremowa, a dach ceglasty (wszystkie domy dookoła tak wyglądają, więc chociaż grafitowy dach podobałby mi siębardziej, to nie chcemy odcinać się od otoczenia). I mam pytanie, czy da się zrobić ładą elewację z takimi oknami i w takich kolorach? Jakie do tego proponujecie wykończenia? Może ktoś widział takie zdjęcie lub wizualizację? Będę wdzięczna ogromnie za pomoc.

----------


## edde

> .....Nasza elewacja musi być kremowa, a dach ceglasty (wszystkie domy dookoła tak wyglądają, więc chociaż grafitowy dach podobałby mi siębardziej, to nie chcemy odcinać się od otoczenia). ........


wybacz, ale szokuje mnie takie ograniczenie, gdyby to jeszcze ktoś (urząd) narzucał, ale tak sam sobie?? jakież to musi być monotonne i nudne osiedle gdzie wszystkie domy mają kremowa elewację i ceglasty dach  :sad:  (bo ze to osiedle identycznych szeregówek to raczej nie piszesz) albo też zabawne jak wszyscy chcą tak samo bo tam mają sąsiedzi a elewacje innych firm i w innym czasie robione i wyjdzie, że takie same a jednak inne  :smile:

----------


## aleksmaks

Witam serdecznie piękna kolorystyka mogłabym prosić o numery kolorów i z jakiej firmy?a jaki jest kolor dachu?pozdrawiam

----------


## aleksmaks

> kolor domu wybraliśmy z palety kolorów i nie pamiętamy jaki to numer ale się możemy dowiedzieć(oliwkowy) tynk silikonowy a profile wokół okienne są kremowe
> szprosy ramkowe które się otwiera żeby umyć okno kupione u Wiktorczyka
> pozdrawiam i dziękuję za pomoc z wklejeniem zdjęcia


Witam serdecznie piękna kolorystyka mogłabym prosić o numery kolorów i z jakiej firmy?a jaki jest kolor dachu?pozdrawiam

----------


## 30Agulka

Stoje przed jednym z najtrudniejszych wyborów jak do tej pory :wink:   Nie mam pojęcia jaki kolorek walnać na nasz domek. Prosze o pomoc, będę wdzięczna.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Biały - tak jak z tym styropianem.
Wygląda doskonale.
 :wink: 

No, jesli tylko razi Cię taka rażąca "sterylna" biel to może być "ciemniejsza biel" - w kierunku wanilii czy szarości.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Stoje przed jednym z najtrudniejszych wyborów jak do tej pory  Nie mam pojęcia jaki kolorek walnać na nasz domek. Prosze o pomoc, będę wdzięczna.


Jeśli ja miałabym Ci pomóc, to radzę przejrzeć cały ten wątek bo jest tu elewacji do wyboru, do koloru  :wink:

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Biały - tak jak z tym styropianem.
> Wygląda doskonale.
> 
> 
> No, jesli tylko razi Cię taka rażąca "sterylna" biel to może być "ciemniejsza biel" - w kierunku wanilii czy szarości.


Ja jestem też za białym. Domek w stylu tradycyjnym z czerwonym dachem i co można chcieć więcej?  :wiggle:

----------


## Jędruśki

Więcej to chyba tylko brakuje bociana! 

Moim skromnym zdaniem warto troszkę przełamać "monotonię" bieli jak sugeruje 
AGA NR 1 :wink:  
Może po to żeby wkomponować lub wyróżnić się na tle innych. Domów albo otoczenia.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Pewnie,
białe domy są piękne.
Klasyczne i zawsze modne.
A już do tego czerwonego dachu ?
Bajka.
 :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Nie pytaj nikogo o zdanie, ani sprzedawcy, ani wykonawcy ani też forumowiczów. Sprzedawca będzie ogladał Twój tynk przez pół godziny podczas barwienia, wykonawca 2-3 dni podczas układania, forumowicze przez góra 10 min zdjęcia jeżeli je tu umieścisz. A Ty bedziesz swoja elewację oglądać codziennie przez kilka tysięcy kolejnych dni, dzień w dzień, każdego dnia, codziennie o każdej porze. Wiec* TOBIE* ma się podobać a nie innym, słuchaj swego poczucia estetyki a jeżeli go nie masz (nie każdy ma zmysł estetyczny) to skorzystaj z propozycji projektanta który dobierze kolorystyke, jego wybór skonsultuj pod względem technicznym ze sprzedawcą i wykonawcą (grubość ziarna i kolor w aspektach stopnia odbicia swiatla i rozpraszania kolorów i zgubienia ewentualnych niedoskonałości warstwy zbrojącej)

----------


## Vafel

> Nie pytaj nikogo o zdanie, ani sprzedawcy, ani wykonawcy ani też forumowiczów. Sprzedawca będzie ogladał Twój tynk przez pół godziny podczas barwienia, wykonawca 2-3 dni podczas układania, forumowicze przez góra 10 min zdjęcia jeżeli je tu umieścisz. A Ty bedziesz swoja elewację oglądać codziennie przez kilka tysięcy kolejnych dni, dzień w dzień, każdego dnia, codziennie o każdej porze. Wiec* TOBIE* ma się podobać a nie innym, słuchaj swego poczucia estetyki a jeżeli go nie masz (nie każdy ma zmysł estetyczny) to skorzystaj z propozycji projektanta który dobierze kolorystyke, jego wybór skonsultuj pod względem technicznym ze sprzedawcą i wykonawcą (grubość ziarna i kolor w aspektach stopnia odbicia swiatla i rozpraszania kolorów i zgubienia ewentualnych niedoskonałości warstwy zbrojącej)


Dobrze powiedziane  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sloneczko

*30Agulka*, możesz jeszcze tak się pobawić  :smile: 

http://www.pro-arte.pl/kolorowanie/

http://www.dekoral.pl/wizualizer.xml

http://www.kabetherm.pl/kolornik/

----------


## Tomisk

Witam
To może dziś ja się trochę pochwale:
farba silikonowo-akrylowa Tikkurila Finngard Novasil (kolor główny 4814, przy oknach 4801)
fundament i schody to płytki klinkierowe Paradyż Semir Beige











w razie pytań chętnie odpowiem.

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## queene

Tomisk ładne kolory ale ja o czyms innym...od razu rzuciło mi sie w oczy że brakuje w Twoim domku tarasu, od razu schodki, chyba że wolicie na zielonej trawce  :wink:

----------


## AGA NR 1

Bardzo ładna elewacja.
 :smile: 

Przecież *Tomisk* jest przed kładzeniem kostki - na zdjęciu widać palety z kostką.   :wink: 
U mnie jest podobnie : przy każdym wejściu do domu / wyjściu do ogrodu jest jeden schodek.
Podobnie w części gdzie jest taras - drzwi balkonowe, potem schodek i dopiero taras. 
 :smile:

----------


## Tomisk

jak widać na 4 zdjęciu zamiast  tarasu będzie taki "niby taras" z kostki (a na trawce też może być fajnie)

----------


## AGA NR 1

No dokładnie - ja też tak mam.
Mam taras z kostki brukowej.
 :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## queene

nie ma sie co obruszac  :wink:  , ja mam zboczenie na temat tarasu że powinien byc równo z podłoga w salonie i najlepiej dookoła domu a do tego szklane ściany   :big grin:  , stąd cała skomplikowana przeróbka w moim projekcie  :smile:

----------


## AGA NR 1

Nikt tu się nie obrusza.

No wiadomo, pewnie każdy by chciał żeby taras był "na równo z podłogą w salonie".
 :wink: 

Ale nie zawsze się da.
Np. na skośnej działce.
Teoretycznie może się i da - nawożąc ziemię i wyrównując na gładko cały teren.
Ale to kosztuje.

Ja miałam właśnie taką sytaucję - i tak dotychczasowe wyrównywanie działki do obecnego stanu kosztowało mnie już 15 tys. zł.
Nawieźliśmy KILKADZIESIĄT SAMOCHODÓW ziemi.
Potem tygodniowa praca koparek.
To kosztuje.
 :wink: 

Gdybym chciała całkiem "na równo" ( a chciałam ) musiałabym zapłacić pewnie drugie tyle.
To już wolę ten mój jeden schodek.

----------


## queene

nie nie, nie zrozumiałysmy sie  :smile:  ja bede miec taras na rowno z salonem ale niestety nie na równo z gruntem, było to nierealne choc wygladałoby pieknie  :smile:  zostawmy juz ten taras bo to temat o elewacjach  :smile: 
p.s. a z tym obruszaniem to żart  :smile:  wiem że Ty akurat bys sie na mnie nie "obruszyła" dlatego pozwoliłam sobie tak napisac  :Smile:

----------


## AGA NR 1

Otóż to, Ziomalko.
 :wink: 

Właśnie sorki za off topic.

O kurka, gooooooooooool !
 :smile:

----------


## pajogor

> To moze nasza elewacje wkleje


Piękna elewacja !!
Ja właśnie jestem na tym etapie i mam pytanie *jak się robi takie paseczki w elewacji* ??

----------


## fighter1983

kupuje sie profil do boni, wycina, wkleja profil, profil maluje.

----------


## queene

albo od razu styro z boniami

----------


## leszeq

albo się taśmę nakleja i odrywa po tynkowaniu  :smile:

----------


## bettka

Witam,
pisałam o tym w temacie dachów, ale może i tutaj zapytam: szukam zdjęć dachu z karpiówki antracyt z wolim okiem. Czy ma ktos może taki u siebie albo na zdjęciu? Szukam inspiracji także w kwestii kominów, podpitki, elewacji etc.
Czerwonych karpiówek jest dość dużo a tych grafitowych jak na lekarstwo... Ale zauważyłam, że parę osób z tego wątku dysponuje sporą foto-bazą  :wink:  Aha, wątek przejrzałam cały!

----------


## fighter1983

jezeli poczekasz okolo tygodnia to wrzuce Ci tu zdjecie grafitowej karpiowki na dachu z bawolim okiem, za tydzien, bo to kawalek drogi, a za tydzien bede w okolicach tego klienta

----------


## bettka

> jezeli poczekasz okolo tygodnia to wrzuce Ci tu zdjecie grafitowej karpiowki na dachu z bawolim okiem, za tydzien, bo to kawalek drogi, a za tydzien bede w okolicach tego klienta


Poczekam  :Smile:  I bardzo dziękuję już teraz.
Straszą mnie co prawda, że ceny dachówek pójdą w górę (nie będzie już atrakcyjnych promocji), ale z drugiej strony zamówić cokolwiek żeby tylko zamówić...?

----------


## ve**rd**

> Witam!
> 
> Czy możesz zdradzić rodzaj cegły klinkierowej i dachówki.
> Moim zdaniem bardzo ładne połączenie!
> Pozdrawiam!


 Bardzo oryginalny kolor cegłówki.
Można się dowiedzieć jaki kolor i jaki producent?

----------


## barto307cc

U mnie już też elewacja gotowa  :wink: 
Tynk akrylowy CAPAROL nr 18+gzymsy nr 15.Cokolik z marmuritu nr 233 z KABE

----------


## dana1s

A to mój domeczek

----------


## sewerynslowi

ja mam tak:
dachówka - jesienny liść robena.
elewacja - tynk silikonowy Webera

----------


## zes

Cześć!
Ja mam tak - Dachówka Euronit profil S - grafitowa
Elewacja - Technitynk akrylowy jasnożółty chyba numer
Okna Złoty dąb OKNO-PLAST Platinum
Podbitka żłoty dąb

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...01845f67f.html

Pozdrawiam

----------


## robrach

Witam,
mam pytanie ma ktoś może zdjęcia i może wkleić takiej kombinacji
- czarny dach - okna mahoń. Jaki kolor elewacji macie do tego? I czy nie za ciemno jest od środka z takimi oknami.
Myślimy jeszcze o takiej możliwości
- czarny dach - okna złoty dąb (jasna podbitka) elewacja w odcieniach piaskowych.
Proszę o pomoc bo właśnie musimy wybrać kolor okien.

----------


## chrobry

Poszukuje zdjęć elewacji z tynkiem Caparola w jego odcieniach żółci np. mandarian, apricose i inne. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc

----------


## Vafel

Ja mam Caparola kolor Mais (baaardzo rozbielona ta żółć). Fotki mojej elewacji są w tym wątku, na tej stronie powyżej.

----------


## T0MASZ

Moja elewacja

----------


## dana1s

Witaj T0MASZ !!!
Bardzo ładny domeczek,ja bym tylko dowiesiła cos w wolnej przestrzeni nad drzwiami np.ceramiczną ozdobę albo kute ,w stylu lamp i ławeczek -  AD 2010 -na planie koła ,ale to tylko moje zdanie
 Pięknie!!!Pozdrawiam Dana

----------


## AGA NR 1

Mi też się u TOMASZA bardzo podoba ! 
Pięknie.

Zresztą u Ciebie Dana też - śliczny, zielony domek.
I duuuużo cegły - super.
 :wink:

----------


## Vafel

Dana - rewelacja!!! Bardzo klimatyczny domek i otoczenie. Bardzo mi się podoba  :Smile:

----------


## dana1s

Witajcie AGA NR1 I Vafel !!!! Bardzo mi miło że podoba Wam się mój domek !!Od samego początku miałam obawy czy nie przesadzę z cegłą ,bo jak widać to moja największa milość i po prostu nie mogę się opanować jak widzę różne ceramiczne cuda ,ostatnio mężuś montował gadzety różę wiatrów pod szcztem ,termometr w kuch nym oknie ,zegar na tarasie i takie tam ....Początkowo dom miał byś ecry ,ale moja sasiadka mnie ubiegola a ja nie lubie mieć tak samo więc wynalazlam to prawie kiwi czy oliwkę zwał jak zwał ale na dzień dzisiejszy nie żałuję !!!
Zawsze chciałam mały ceglany domek z tajemniczym wielkim ogrodem,mój ogródeczek jest tylko wielki duchem ,bo działka malutka i niestety nie z gumy ale w sumie to dobrze ,bo jakby była większa to bankructwo murowane mój slubny juz wielkim łukiem omija markety i giełdy ogrodniecze,szkółki ,bo ja wszędzie coś dla siebie znajdę...

Twój domek Vafel jest bardzo w moim typie ,kształtna parteróweczka taki domek do schrupania nic tylko w nim zamieszkać  ile ma metrów?Ja projektu szukałam chyba z rok ale jak trafiliśmy na irysa to wszystkie poszły w kat trochę go zmodyfikowałam ,ale w koncu to mój dom a nie projektanta!A co ty budujesz AGA NR 1?

POZDRAWIAM GORĄCO DANA

----------


## Vafel

Dzięki wielkie  :Smile: 

Mój dom to z zewnątrz DM11 z pracowni Bauherr, ale w środku kompletnie przemeblowany. Powoli go kończymy i trzeba będzie zastanowić się nad zagospodarowaniem terenu dookoła. Podoba mi się to, że masz wiele roślin dookoła domku. Chyba się trochę zainspiruję  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## dana1s

Kocham roślinki ostatnio sobie wykombinowałam kacik koło ceglanej oczywiście studzienki nazywam go fioletowy ,bo rosnie tam wszystko co kwitnie w tym kolorze efekt dopiero za rok ale juz nie mogę się doczekać,za domem mam -biały pas- co by to nie znaczyło wszystko kwitnie na biało widzialam kiedys taki monotematyczny ogród i się zakochałam .Tylko nad oczkiem mam troche roślinek od mamy więc jest i żółty i pomarańczowy ,ale jak bedę je miała komu podarować to nad oczkiem będzie polaczene fioletu i bieli,myslę że bedzie ładnie łaczyło się z zielenią domu tak troche po prowansalsku...myślę....

----------


## Jędruśki

Witam wszystkich odwiedzaczy i dyskutantów.
Już troszkę tutaj jestem i obserwuje wasze realizację i dyskusje przed wyborem struktury i koloru elewacji. Wnioski ( możliwe że oczywiste ) nasuwają się takie:

* do każdego projektu "przypisane" są tylko niektóre kolory i sposoby na strukturę elewacji. Domeczek *TOMASZA* chyba niespecjalnie wyglądałby w kolorach które zastosowała *dana1s* i odwrotnie. Oba są SUPER w swojej kolorystyce! Pięknoty!
* kolory elewacji powinny w jakiś sposób komponować się z działką na której stoją (roślinność, jej wysokość, mała architektura itd, itp)
* kolory powinny również nawiązywać do otoczenia domu czyli ulica inne domki itd......
W dwóch przypadkach możliwe chyba jest żeby to była kontynuacja ale......może kontrast?!?!?!?!???!?!?!?
* Charakterek mieszkańców-bezcenne i Naj Naj NajWAżniejsze! 

Co Wy na to?

----------


## Jędruśki

*Vafel* Super odważna i kontrastowa elewacja!

*dana1s* przeczytałem caluśki Wasz dziennik i jest wszystko poukładane jak......w pudełeczku! Elewacja klasa!

*TOMASZ* Nasza inwestycja i projekt baaaardzo podobny do Twojego! Możliwe że będziesz naszą inspiracją w sprawie koloru elewacji!

----------


## dana1s

Hej!!!Jędruśki bardzo mi miło że odwiedziłeś mój domek ,od samego początku bardzo cenie sobie opinie ,bo to głównie one utwierdzały mnie w tym ,że to co robie i jak  to wygląda ma sens i trzyma się jakiejs "kupy"
Roboty było mnóstwo,kasy poszło tyle sobie w sumie jak na dom chyba mało w porównaniu z innymi tutaj ale zadowolenie z mieszkania  w moim "raju"bezcenne.Bardzo Ci zyczę dokładnie tego samego tj moje dzieci nie chcą z domu wychodzic a ja nie kładę się spać bo szkoda mi każdej chwili na delektowanie sie moim -co najważniejsze moim domem,moze są jakies niedociagniecia,błędy ale wszystko zrobiliśmy sami i nie mam na kim się wyżywać czasami tego własnie mi brakuje .....Do końca jeszcze troche zostało ale narazie trzeba podbudowac budżet pozdrawiam DANA

----------


## monika i lukasz

A czy ktoś ma może elewację w kamieniu elewacyjnym takim jasnym, albo piaskowcu?

Chorują na coś takiego, ale troszkę się boję jak to bedzie wyglądać  :smile:  Chcętnie bym zobaczyła u kogoś gotowe....  :big grin:

----------


## abakadabra

ta "odpowiedzialność kolorowa" mnie przeraża. Jestem na etapie papierologii ale już myślę o  kolorach i już jestem tym zmęczona! Z jednej strony miałabym ochotę na eksperyment nowoczesny jaki ma TAR, z drugiej z racji położenia domku wśród zieleni - klasyka w stylu białe okna ze szprosami, delikatna piaskowa elewacja z olchowym dachem, drewnianą podbitką w tym samym kolorze..... eh.... co wybrać?

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

Mnie też podoba się kamień elewacyjny, szczególnie ten imitujący łupek.
U mnie on znajdzie zastosowanie,  wewnątrz - jasny, na zewnątrz ciemny, jak w projekcie.
Ale na całości pewnie pięknie by wyglądał, tylko trzebaby to dobrze przemyślec kolorystycznie i co z narożnikami domu...
...żeby nie przedobrzyc, bo efekt może byc odwrotny :eek:

----------


## AGA NR 1

Hmmm... a mi się marzą "wstawki" z drewna w elewacji...
I teraz mam dylemat : czy zrobić z prawdziwego drewna czy jednak z płytek naśladujących drewno ?
 :bash: 

Bo rozum podpowiada, że lepiej byłoby z ceramiki... a serce krzyczy "zrób z prawdziwego drewna !".
 :offtopic:

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

Oj, dylematy...jakich wiele przy budowie,
....ale przyznajcie, że to chociaż męczące i czasochłonne to równie przyjemne :wave:

----------


## ulkap

> Moja elewacja


Piękne wejście do domu, i ta ławeczka! Cudnie zagospodarowane, tak zapraszająco. Super, że macie taki duży podest przy drzwiach. Bardzo mi się podoba.

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

Bardzo ładnie, u mnie będzie podobnie :wink: 
Kostka na tarasach - super sprawa!

----------


## ViVi



----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

> U mnie już też elewacja gotowa 
> Tynk akrylowy CAPAROL nr 18+gzymsy nr 15.Cokolik z marmuritu nr 233 z KABE


 Taka prosta elegancja zawsze zwraca na siebie uwagę, jak dla mnie - najładniejsza!
Pozdrawiam, Joanna

----------


## anutka2

dobrze , że odnalazłam taki wątek :smile:

----------


## mirela99

Siedzę nad elewacją od wczoraj. Możecie coś doradzić, czy coś zmienić ...

----------


## TAR

Witam
To i ja sie pochwale nasza elewacja, jeszcze nie skonczona, brakuje tynku mozaikowego i oswietlenia ale co mi tam  :smile:  moze kogos zainspiruje.





Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TAR

Witam
To i ja sie pochwale nasza elewacja, jeszcze nie skonczona, brakuje tynku mozaikowego, oswietlenia i ogrodzenia z przodu ale co mi tam  :smile:  moze kogos zainspiruje.






Pozdrawiam

----------


## queene

*TAR* bardzo podobny zestaw do  tego jaki planuję u siebie, jak robiłes bonie - frezowanie styropianu czy malowane ?

----------


## TAR

> *TAR* bardzo podobny zestaw do  tego jaki planuję u siebie, jak robiłes bonie - frezowanie styropianu czy malowane ?


Malowane, ale przed tynkiem tak wiec sa płytkie wgłebienia na grubość tynku. Poszukam inna fotke to moze bedzie lepiej widac. Pozdrawiam Ania

----------


## TAR

O mam takie:



Pozdr.

----------


## Bastki

KTO WIE GDZIE MOŻNA KUPIĆ TAKIE PANELE NA ELEWACJĘ (zdj. 3 od góry)? Fajny kolor, bardzo by mi się podobały na części domu a może nawet i we wnętrzu.






> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kasiaros

*TAR* - pięknie! Też planuję takie kolorki na swojej elewacji  :wiggle:

----------


## Katia0005

Witam Was serdecznie. Wreszcie doczekałam się elewacji, tzn. właśnie się robi  :smile:  Kolor wybrałam żółty słoneczny a wokół okien będzie pomarańczowy. I teraz mam do Was pytanko czy do takiego małego domu będą pasować profile dekoracyjne na narożnikach?? Bardzo mi sie takie podobają i dałabym pomarańczowe tak jak koło okien.
Załączam zdjęcie, tylko nie mam zrobionego na kolory, bo nie znam żadnego programu do malowania elewacji. Może w tym zakresie też coś polecicie?? :smile:  :smile: 

pozdrawiam ciepło





PS Domek będzie miał kolor taki żółty jak na filarach poniżej i do tego pomarańcz

----------


## gixxxar

> a ja znalazłam taki...


Witam mozna wiedziec nazwe koloru tej elewacji,dziekuje.
ponawiam pytanie w sprawie koloru elewacji,,

----------


## monikabak

> Witam mozna wiedziec nazwe koloru tej elewacji,dziekuje.





> URL=www.fotosik.pl][/URL]


Witam!
Bardzo podoba mi się Twój kolor elewacji oraz podbitki...moje pytanie dotyczy własnie podbitki. jaki kolor podbitki oraz okien jest u ciebie. ja również mam takie wieźby i mam problem w jakim kolorze mam je pomalować. Dach mam czarny a okna drewniane w kolorze kasztanowca. proszę o pomoc.

----------


## mk CocaYna

> O mam takie:
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdr.


TAR możesz podpowiedzieć jaki to rodzaj i kolor tynku?

----------


## Lgrzechu

> TAR możesz podpowiedzieć jaki to rodzaj i kolor tynku?


Zwłaszcza ten ciemniejszy którym są pomalowane pasy  :wink:

----------


## TAR

> Zwłaszcza ten ciemniejszy którym są pomalowane pasy


 
A prosze bardzo, akurat mam otwartego maila z zamowieniem. Tynk Kreisel typ "sisi" gr. 1,5 kolory to: jasny nr 29988 , szary nr 27556 a te paski to farba elewacyjna nr 27562 . Musze przyznać, ze kolorki wybieralam z kolornika z netu, dopiero po zamowieniu polecialam do hurtowni upewnic sie czy aby moj wybor jest sluszny. Ale chyba wyszło nienajgorzej, choc z wykonawcy jestesmy średnio zadowoleni. Miło mi, że sie podoba :Biggrin:  Pozdrawiam Ania

----------


## redpradnik

Czy ktoś z Was może polecić firmę która robiła Wam ocieplenie z małopolski >> Kraków , Wieliczka??

Mam zrobioną elewację ( polozony styropian i zaciągnięty klejem) brak pucu 

Szukam sprawdzonej firmy do pucu i poprawek :/

----------


## Katia0005

Hej a u mnie wyszedł taki kolorek. Ja jestem zachwycona  :smile:  :smile:  Wklejam na razie jedną ścianę bo reszta jeszcze w trakcie wykończenia  :smile:  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## superiwona

oto mój domek Orchidea2 pozowionka  :smile:

----------


## Ciborka

> A prosze bardzo, akurat mam otwartego maila z zamowieniem. Tynk Kreisel typ "sisi" gr. 1,5 kolory to: jasny nr 29988 , szary nr 27556 a te paski to farba elewacyjna nr 27562 . Musze przyznać, ze kolorki wybieralam z kolornika z netu, dopiero po zamowieniu polecialam do hurtowni upewnic sie czy aby moj wybor jest sluszny. Ale chyba wyszło nienajgorzej, choc z wykonawcy jestesmy średnio zadowoleni. Miło mi, że sie podoba Pozdrawiam Ania


Aniu, myślę o podobnym wzorze na moim domku, czy możesz zdradzić skąd wziełaś inspiracje do swojego. Wyszło bardzo ładnie i elegancko, ja a nie chciałabym przesadzić z pasami !!
Bardzo mi się Twoja elewacja podoba.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## TAR

> Aniu, myślę o podobnym wzorze na moim domku, czy możesz zdradzić skąd wziełaś inspiracje do swojego. Wyszło bardzo ładnie i elegancko, ja a nie chciałabym przesadzić z pasami !!
> Bardzo mi się Twoja elewacja podoba.
> Pozdrawiam


Dziekuje Ciborka. Projekt domu, który kupilismy mial klasyczna elewacje domku wiejskiego, nam to nie pasowalo. Skoro robimy wnetrza w surowym nowoczesnym stylu to taka tez miala byc elewacja.  Jednak na stronie internetowej karty domku byla zakladka z inna stylizacja elewacji. Troszke ja zmodyfikowalismy i wyszlo to co na zdjeciach. Proponuje pokserowac pare razy elewacje z projektu i poprobowac z wzorami i kolorami. Kredki beda bardzo pomocne  :big grin:  Tak wiec powodzenia. Pozdrawiam Ania

----------


## ulkap

> A to mój domeczek


Przecudny! Bardzo podoba mi się połączenie zielonego z ciemną cegłą. Wyszło ciekawie, niebanalnie i bardzo ładnie. Też chciałam zieloną elewację ale mąż obstawał za ceglaną, więc poszliśmy na kompromis i wybraliśmy piaskową  :Smile:

----------


## ulkap

> zdjęcie usunięte


Widzę, że ktoś robił elewację pod kolor samochodu  :Smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Widzę, że ktoś robił elewację pod kolor samochodu


Albo kupił samochód pod kolor elewacji  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Albo kupił samochód pod kolor elewacji


heh, to bolid wykonawcy a nie "mieszkacza:  :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> heh, to bolid wykonawcy a nie "mieszkacza:


No tak, masz rację  :roll eyes: 

Ale wykonawca też musi gdzieś mieszkać  :big lol:

----------


## fighter1983

wykonawca i posiadacz bolida mieszka w ciemnej jaskini w mrocznej kniei, 
niektorzy mowia, ze ma kly i pazury, 
niektorzy twierdza ze potrafi przeplynac Wisle w wiaderku po tynku
My wiemy tylko tyle: ze ma na imie STIG  :big tongue:

----------


## cieszynianka

> wykonawca i posiadacz bolida mieszka w ciemnej jaskini w mrocznej kniei, 
> niektorzy mowia, ze ma kly i pazury, 
> niektorzy twierdza ze potrafi przeplynac Wisle w wiaderku po tynku
> My wiemy tylko tyle: ze ma na imie STIG


Piękna charakterystyka, strach takiego wpuścić do domu  :cool:

----------


## marzena2000

Witam,

Przesyłam kilka zdjęć naszej dopiero co ukończonej elewacji - dla lubiących szarości  :smile:

----------


## marzena2000



----------


## Katia0005

*Dana1s* śliczny masz domek...bardzo oryginalny  :smile: 

Wogóle wszyscy macie cudne domki  :smile:  :smile: 
A oto mój wreszcie skończony  :smile:  Jeszcze tylko bazy trzeba na żółto domalować i kamień położyć  :smile:

----------


## ulkap

> witam! 
> pomożecie w podjęciu decyzji z kolorem elewacji?  tu fota:    http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/photo/...eat=directlink  z góry dziękuję , liczę na pomoc
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> dorota


Jak dla mnie to 6, ew. 5. Trójka brrr!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksandryta

1

----------


## ulkap

> 1


Jedynka najładniejsza ale ja jestem przeciwniczką białych elewacji (i generalnie innych niepraktycznych rozwiązań).

----------


## queene

2,3,5

----------


## AGA NR 1

Zdecydowanie 1.
Ewentualnie 5.
 :Lol:

----------


## Basia_KRK

> 


*Marzena*, bardzo fajna elewacja i bryła domu także. A co to za dachówka? 
Jakiej firmy są te zabezpieczenia balkonów /balustrady/ górnych okien?

----------


## cyyberka

Witam, mam pytanie i proszę o pomoc...co to jest za drewno na tym domku? jaki to kolor? Jaki kolor ma elewacja...jasny beż? kośc słoniowa? Będę wdzięczna za podpowiedzi.

----------


## Katia0005

> witam! 
> pomożecie w podjęciu decyzji z kolorem elewacji?  tu fota:    http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/photo/...eat=directlink  z góry dziękuję , liczę na pomoc
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> dorota


mi najbardziej sie podoba 2 i 3 z przewagą na 3  :smile:

----------


## Zakrzów

doradźcie czy dawać taki kamień - grafit  we wnęce czy pozostawić tam tynk 
http://pl.stonemaster.com.pl/page1.html .
Tynk będzie biały i będą elementy drewniane, mniej więcej tak

----------


## marzena2000

> *Marzena*, bardzo fajna elewacja i bryła domu także. A co to za dachówka? 
> Jakiej firmy są te zabezpieczenia balkonów /balustrady/ górnych okien?


Basiu dziękuję za opinie  :smile:  bryła budynku to wypociny moje i męża i projektanta, elewację projektowaliśmy już sami bez projektanta. Stawialiśmy budynek na gotowych, kilkuletnich fundamentach i postanowiliśmy się w nie wpasować.  Nie wszystko wyszło tak jak byśmy chcieli - ale jest OK. Dachówka to Creaton Domino w kolorze łupka.
A balustrady to też nasz pomysł. Wykonane u ślusarza na zamówienie ze stali nierdzewnej szczotkowanej o profilu kwadratowym. Najpierw zostały przymocowane do budynku a później walczyliśmy z tynkarzami - żeby nam to obudowali tak - żeby "wychodziły z muru". Trochę z tym jest zabawy i ze styropianem - ale tak sobie to wymyśliliśmy i efekt nas zadowala  :smile: 
Pozdarwiam.
Marzena

----------


## Basia_KRK

*Marzena*, dziękuję za wyczerpującą odpowiedź  :big grin:

----------


## 30Agulka

> witam! 
> pomożecie w podjęciu decyzji z kolorem elewacji?  tu fota:    http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/photo/...eat=directlink  z góry dziękuję , liczę na pomoc
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> dorota


2,3 z przewaga na 3

----------


## Margoth*

Zdecydowanie 2!!!

----------


## jarett

> doradźcie czy dawać taki kamień - grafit  we wnęce czy pozostawić tam tynk 
> http://pl.stonemaster.com.pl/page1.html .
> Tynk będzie biały i będą elementy drewniane, mniej więcej tak


We wnęce dałbym też drewno a jeśli kamień to raczej jasny. Grafit przytłoczy tę elewację.




> dzięki serdeczne za Wasze głosy, będzie 5 lub 6 . pozdrowionka!


Naprawdę chcesz mieszkać w takim burym domu?
Jak dla mnie 1 albo 2 jeśli już musi być jakiś kolor.

----------


## AGA NR 1

Pewnie, że tak.
Dlatego ja stawiam na 1.
 :Lol:

----------


## ulkap

> Naprawdę chcesz mieszkać w takim burym domu?
> Jak dla mnie 1 albo 2 jeśli już musi być jakiś kolor.


Bury czy nie bury - to kwestia gustu. Dla jednego bury, dla innego nie. Ja na przykład nigdy nie zrobiłabym białej elewacji (na początku będzie ładna, potem szaro-zielona). Mi się nie podoba kolor 3 (brr..) a ktoś inny ten kolor wybrał jako najlepszy  :Smile:  O gustach się nie dyskutuje a ładne jest to co się komu podoba  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Zakrzów

Dzięki jarett !

----------


## jarett

> BO gustach się nie dyskutuje a ładne jest to co się komu podoba  Pozdrawiam!


No jak się nie dyskutuje? A co my robimy na tym forum ? głównie dyskutujemy i prezentujemy swoje gusta. Budowa domu to chyba w ogóle najlepsza ekspresja własnego gustu (chyba, że wszystko za nas robi projektant). Skoro koleżanka pyta jaki kolor to ja odpowiadam - propozycje 5 i 6 są wg mnie do bani. Są bure i smutne. Przytłaczające a nie ciepłe. Kontrast białej ściany, zielonej trawy i niebieskiego nieba wygląda świetnie, ale brązowy dom już nie będzie tak zachwycał w piękny letni dzień. Zresztą jestem zdania, że wszelkie takie kolorystyczne odskoki są tymczasowe. Dziś pomalujemy dom na bordowo a za 5 lat będziemy się tego wstydzić.  To samo dotyczy wnętrz. Pewne kompozycje kolorystyczne są uniwersalne i ponadczasowe i będziemy się w nich czuć dobrze tak samo dzisiaj jak i przez kolejne lata. Ty byś nigdy nie zrobiła białej elewacji a ja nigdy bym nie zrobił  elewacji w jakimkolwiek kolorze poza białym (no może jakieś subtelniutke ecru). Bordowe albo zielone elewacje do dla  mnie zgroza. Ale jak widzę (nawet po tym wątku) - mnóstwo ludzi takie  ma, a drugie mnóstwo się nimi zachwyca. I spoko, ich sprawa. Takie jest moje, i tak subtelnie wyrażone, zdanie. 

Ludzie wklejają swoje zdjęcia bo osobiście (wedle ich gustu) uważają, że są super. Wystawiają się na komentarza, ale wyrażenie krytycznego zdania często jest potępiane. 
Albo proszą o podpowiedź grono użytkowników z których każdy ma inny gust - nie można się tu niczego innego spodziewać jak dyskusji o gustach.

----------


## Gosiek33

> .....Ja na przykład nigdy nie zrobiłabym białej elewacji (na początku będzie ładna, potem szaro-zielona). ....


jeśli zastosuje się dobry tynk, to dlaczego ma zrobić się potem szaro zielony?, można w razie potrzeby go umyć  :roll eyes: 

Pamiętać też trzeba o otoczeniu domu, jeśli stoi sam, na pustkowiu kolory będą ,,czyste", otoczenie drzew czy innych budowli już zakłóci odbiór barwy. I zasadnicze znaczenie ma pogoda - w słońcu znacznie jaśniej wszystko wygląda  :wink: 


i też dodam, że mam elewację jasno kremową ale uwielbiam kolory ziemi (rude, brązowe itp.), jednak w moim domu wyglądałyby co najmniej nie na miejscu  :tongue:

----------


## Aleksandryta

> No jak się nie dyskutuje? A co my robimy na tym forum ? głównie dyskutujemy i prezentujemy swoje gusta. Budowa domu to chyba w ogóle najlepsza ekspresja własnego gustu (chyba, że wszystko za nas robi projektant). Skoro koleżanka pyta jaki kolor to ja odpowiadam - propozycje 5 i 6 są wg mnie do bani. Są bure i smutne. Przytłaczające a nie ciepłe. Kontrast białej ściany, zielonej trawy i niebieskiego nieba wygląda świetnie, ale brązowy dom już nie będzie tak zachwycał w piękny letni dzień. Zresztą jestem zdania, że wszelkie takie kolorystyczne odskoki są tymczasowe. Dziś pomalujemy dom na bordowo a za 5 lat będziemy się tego wstydzić. To samo dotyczy wnętrz. Pewne kompozycje kolorystyczne są uniwersalne i ponadczasowe i będziemy się w nich czuć dobrze tak samo dzisiaj jak i przez kolejne lata. Ty byś nigdy nie zrobiła białej elewacji a ja nigdy bym nie zrobił elewacji w jakimkolwiek kolorze poza białym (no może jakieś subtelniutke ecru). Bordowe albo zielone elewacje do dla mnie zgroza. Ale jak widzę (nawet po tym wątku) - mnóstwo ludzi takie ma, a drugie mnóstwo się nimi zachwyca. I spoko, ich sprawa. Takie jest moje, i tak subtelnie wyrażone, zdanie. 
> 
> Ludzie wklejają swoje zdjęcia bo osobiście (wedle ich gustu) uważają, że są super. Wystawiają się na komentarza, ale wyrażenie krytycznego zdania często jest potępiane. 
> Albo proszą o podpowiedź grono użytkowników z których każdy ma inny gust - nie można się tu niczego innego spodziewać jak dyskusji o gustach.


Nic dodać, nic ująć. Niestety moda na pewne kolory przemija i wtedy łatwo ze swoim kolorem na elewacji zostać "na lodzie".

----------


## AGA NR 1

Jarett dobrze gada.
 :wink: 

Co do białych domów, które tak krytykuje Ulkap ( że się pobrudzą i będą "szaro-zielone" ) : 
trzeba postawić na tynk silikonowy i ewentualny brud albo spłucze deszcz albo można zmyć samemu.
Z tynkiem akrylowym już się tak nie da.

----------


## ulkap

> Jarett dobrze gada.
> 
> 
> Co do białych domów, które tak krytykuje Ulkap ( że się pobrudzą i będą "szaro-zielone" ) : 
> trzeba postawić na tynk silikonowy i ewentualny brud albo spłucze deszcz albo można zmyć samemu.
> Z tynkiem akrylowym już się tak nie da.


Ja mam tynk silikonowo-silikatowy, ale i tak białego bym nie zrobiła. Pewnie, że można myć. Białe płytki podłogowe też można myć. Wszystko można myć  :Smile:

----------


## ulkap

> No jak się nie dyskutuje? A co my robimy na tym forum ? głównie dyskutujemy i prezentujemy swoje gusta.


Chodziło mi o takie przysłowie, wiesz, "o gustach się nie dyskutuje". Nie chodzi mi o to, że nie należy wymieniać poglądów (gdybym tak sądziła nie byłoby mnie na Forum) ale o to, że każdemu się co innego podoba. Z resztą o to samo chodzi i Tobie. Dla jednego "bury" jest dla innego "pięknym lekko fioletowawym odcieniem"  :Smile:

----------


## jarett

najlepiej zrobić szary tynk - nie trzeba myć ani właściwie malować
taras i ogrodzenie obowiązkowo betonowe - nie trzeba odnawiać drewna
trawy nie siać bo trzeba ją kosić i podlewać
 :big grin:

----------


## ulkap

> najlepiej zrobić szary tynk - nie trzeba myć ani właściwie malować
> taras i ogrodzenie obowiązkowo betonowe - nie trzeba odnawiać drewna
> trawy nie siać bo trzeba ją kosić i podlewać


Ejże, to po co dom w ogóle budować...

----------


## jarett

> Jarett ogrodzenie akurat planuję drewniane i dużo dużo zieleni . 
> 
> Floydów też uwielbiam


OK,OK. Ale już nie dramatyzuj z tą Legnicą  :smile:  Mieszkałem tam 15 lat i nie czułem się jak w "zagłębiu" a ostatnio to w ogóle się robi bardzo ładne miasto. Pewnie gdyby nie praca to chętniej bym mieszkał w Legnicy niż we Wro. Czasy huty zatruwającej życie i deszczu wypalającego dziury w rajstopach już raczej minęły  :smile:  

A wracając do sedna... tez będę mieszkał przy szutrowej "jak na razie" drodze. Ale jasnego tynku z drewnianymi wstawkami nie odpuszczę chociaż to najbardziej niepraktyczne z możliwych rozwiązań. Trudno - jeden weekend trzeba będzie poświęcić na olejowanie drewna i czyszczenie elewacji. 

Mój pomysł na elewację idealnie oddaje domek jednej z naszych forumowiczek (zresztą też wybudowany w dużym mieście):
Jeśli ktoś z tuobecnych ma pdobną elewację to byłbym wdzięczny za foty i kwoty  :smile:

----------


## AGA NR 1

> najlepiej zrobić szary tynk - nie trzeba myć ani właściwie malować
> taras i ogrodzenie obowiązkowo betonowe - nie trzeba odnawiać drewna
> trawy nie siać bo trzeba ją kosić i podlewać


Dobre, się uśmiałam, hahaha !
 :big lol: 

A nawiasem mówiąc Jarett, u mnie też właśnie będzie biały domek ze wstawkami drewna.
Tynkowanie za dwa tygodnie.
 :Lol: 

No i fakt, te drewno garapi u naszej Forumowiczki.... łapie ze serce.
Bosssssski ten domek.
 :wink:

----------


## zapach wiosny

Witam wszystkich, jestem nowa na forum i bardzo poszukuję  informacji odnośnie elewacji z kamienia , czy takich tam płytek kamiennych, 
bardzo proszę o pomoc!
Czy taka elewacja jest trwała i taki średni koszt robocizny jeśli już ktoś miał z tym do czynienia.
Chętnie, bardzo chętnie zdjęcia ....plis...
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## lasche

Marzą mi się  żółte drzwi ... 


Ale siem boję ... więc postanowiłam zrobić wizualkę. Okazało się, że nie  mam żadnego zdjęcia domku w całości z przodu ... ale ja się nie poddaję  tak łatwo. Skleiłam więc dwa zdjęcie, napaciałam kolorami i ... no nie  wiem sama

BIAŁY




SZARY



GREIGE



Dachówka szara, okna i brama garażowa białe ... no i co poniosło mnie??

----------


## mirela99

Nie skończona jeszcze elewacja:

----------


## ulkap

Mirela99, super, mi się bardzo podoba. Odważnie, nowocześnie, wesoło. Gratulacje!

----------


## ulkap

A oto moja elewacja. Brakuje jeszcze kamienia wokół drzwi wejściowych, na rogach domu i podmurówce.
PS Wujor, dzięki za pomoc  :Smile:

----------


## ulkap

"Kamień" to zbyt szumnie określiłam, chodziło mi o takie betonowe płytki, które wyglądają jak cegiełki. Dokładnie Milano Karmel (tutaj można zobaczyć: www.stonemaster.com.pl/sm_pl/ofe_milano.html). Początkowo chciałam łupek ale niestety cena odrzuca...

Nad ogrodzeniem jeszcze myślimy. Na pewno nie będziemy robić w tym roku więc mamy jeszcze trochę czasu. Na pewno coś co osłoni dom, czyli bardziej mur z jakimiś ażurowymi wstawkami niż ogrodzenie, przez które wszystko widać (mamy przed nosem drogę a tuż tuż po drugiej stronie niedługo zacznie budować sąsiad). Jeśli masz fajne pomysły to daj znać!

----------


## Sloneczko

*Ulka*, o kamień zapytaj tu: http://www.firmafilar.pl/ .
Mała, rodzinna firma i ceny zawsze mieli przystępne, a mniejszy łupek był dużo tańszy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam wszystkich.Czy ktoś wie jak w praktyce wygląda tynk polikrzemianowy?Czy ktoś z was ma go na swoim domu?Zrobiono mi w hurtowni specyfikację materiałową na 220 m2 "organiki" za 7000 zł.Od listwy startowej począwszy a skończywszy na właśnie tynku polikrzemianowym.

----------


## ulkap

> *Ulka*, o kamień zapytaj tu: http://www.firmafilar.pl/ .
> Mała, rodzinna firma i ceny zawsze mieli przystępne, a mniejszy łupek był dużo tańszy.


Wielkie dzięki. Na elewację to już za późno, bo dzisiaj ekipa zaczyna układać, ale namiar przyda się przy rozglądaniu się za pomysłami na ogrodzenie. Wielki dzięki!

----------


## Ania i Bartek

Zobaczcie co znalazłam :smile: 



 :smile:

----------


## plebus

Nasza prawie skończona elewacja,

pozdrawiam,
K.

----------


## ulkap

plebus, bardzo podoba mi się Twoja elewacja (i brzózki za domem...), mimo iż osobiście gustuję w tradycyjnych domach i elewacjach. Wyszło przepięknie, świetnie dobrane kolory, no i te wielkie okna! Drzwi wejściowe urywają tyłek (z zachwytu, oczywiście). Super!

----------


## queene

plebus - pieknie  :smile:  To z "Domy z Wizją" ?
powiedz mi jak robiłeś te bonie ciemnoszare ?

----------


## ulkap

Oto moja chałupa w całej okazałości.

----------


## plebus

> plebus - pieknie  To z "Domy z Wizją" ?
> powiedz mi jak robiłeś te bonie ciemnoszare ?


Dzięki ulap i queene za miłe słowo :smile:  Tak to sa domy z wizją - model doskonały.
Bonie są frezowane w styropianie, tak że powierzchnia jest jednolita, gładka i nic nam nie odstaje od całości.

----------


## plebus

> Plebus - extra!!!!  co będzie na schodach? a na ogrodzenie co planujesz?


Dzięki Kobraa,
na schody planujemy jakies szare płytki, jeszcze nie zdecydowaliśmy jakie dokładnie, bo planujemy polozyc je  w przyszłym roku już, na wiosne.
A płot będzie bardzo podobny do tego. Nieco inna kolorystyka, zastanawiamy sie jeszcze nad wykorzystaniem CJ bloku, zamiast tradycyjnego murku.
Natomiast przęsła bedą dokladnie takie.

----------


## plebus

> Oto moja chałupa w całej okazałości.


Zastanawialismy się nad kamieniem, jednak w końcu styropian i bonie zwyciężyły, bo kolorystyka bardziej nam odpowiadała. 
Ktoś się zdecydował i wygląda to mniej więcej tak. Kamień jest bezpieczny, zawsze ładnie wygląda.

----------


## mazo

Plebus - a mnie się podobają Twoje lampy w salonie  :smile:  Możesz mi przypomnieć ich nazwę?

----------


## ellaj

Plebus, po prostu odjazd!
Od razu wiedzialam, ze to doskonaly. 
Sliczny.
Moje ogrodzenie rowniez :smile:  Widzialam je na forum, potem bylo w muratorze, a potem u Majkiego.
Bedzie troche zmodyfikowane i powinno wyjsc, jak u Majkiego. Tez z klinkierem grafitowym.
Czym oblozyles duzy komin? Ekstra. Wlasnie tak planowalam zrobic. 
W ogole wszystko mi sie podoba :smile:

----------


## jarett

Odpowiem za plebusa, że na kominie (ina obróbkach wykuszu też)  jest blacha płaska na rąbek stojący - być może tytancynkowa  :smile: 
Jeśli TC to dość kosztowna impreza i wymaga wprawionego dekarza. 
Natomiast mnie bardziej interesuje ogrodzenie - to jakieś systemowe? gdzie to można kupić i wiela kosztuje?  :smile:

----------


## ellaj

Wlasnie jestem ciekawa, jaka blache zastosowano. Mnie sie podobaja panele z Rheinzink z takim wlasnie rabkiem.
Potrzebuje kominy w kolorze grafitowym. 
No, wlasnie i ile to kosztuje i kto we Wroclawiu moglby to zrobic?

----------


## jarett

rheinzink ma swoje certyfikowane ekipy - można poszukać na ich stronie. Generalnie z w przypadku takiego dachu nie należy brać najtańszej ani nawet średniej opcji  :smile: 

PS. swoją droga ja też szukam pomysłu na komin (do grafitowego dachu).

----------


## ellaj

Znalazlam taka z naszych okolic, ale nikt nie odpowiada na emaile, ani telefony.
Ja mam balche na dachu, dlatego blacha na kominie bedzie lepsza.
Nie wiem co Ty masz, ale moze struktonit grafitowy. Wyglada bardzo ladnie.

----------


## jarett

Ja mam (a właściwie wkrótce będę miał) dachówkę ceramiczna płaską 



Komin z blachą będzie jak najbardziej pasował

----------


## ellaj

Faktycznie, blacha bedzie lepsza od struktonitu.
Jarett, jak znajdziesz kogos daj znac :smile: 
Ja na razie mam namiary od claris na dekarza, ale jeszcze sie z nim nie spotkalam. Podobno dobry.

----------


## yaro672

Witam,czy możecie polecić firmę zajmujaca sie elewacjami? Głównie chodzi o wizualizację i zaprojektowanie elewacji przy wysokiej sciance kolankowej.?

----------


## Spirea

Ellaj (daj maila), Jarett, podeślę Wam zdjęcia na priv kominów z blachy (ale najwcześniej jutro wieczorem). Jeśli chodzi o blacharza, to mogę spytać, bo mam kolegę w Rheinzinku, który m.in. zajmuje się ich szkoleniem. Mi wstępnie mówił o firmie Galeko. Znalazłam tylko jeden namiar w necie na tego człowieka (trzeba dokładniej poszukać, bo zwykle wychodzi Galeco.

----------


## plebus

> Plebus - a mnie się podobają Twoje lampy w salonie  Możesz mi przypomnieć ich nazwę?


http://www.galeria-pieknego-wnetrza.pl/asortyment.html 

Atrtemide Castore Sospensione, ale mielismy długośc linki i kabla przerabiane przez elektryka, bo na zamówienie się nie opłacało tego robić.

----------


## plebus

> Plebus, po prostu odjazd!
> Od razu wiedzialam, ze to doskonaly. 
> Sliczny.
> Moje ogrodzenie rowniez Widzialam je na forum, potem bylo w muratorze, a potem u Majkiego.
> Bedzie troche zmodyfikowane i powinno wyjsc, jak u Majkiego. Tez z klinkierem grafitowym.
> Czym oblozyles duzy komin? Ekstra. Wlasnie tak planowalam zrobic. 
> W ogole wszystko mi sie podoba


Tak jak napisał Jarett :smile:  
Dokładnie oglądałam płot Majkiego, tyle ze do naszego domu nie pasuje klinkier :smile:

----------


## jarett

no dobra, ale skąd ten płot?  :smile: 
to coś robionego na zamówienie czy gotowy system?

----------


## plebus

> no dobra, ale skąd ten płot? 
> to coś robionego na zamówienie czy gotowy system?


Wygooglałam kiedyś, a później znalazłam w dzienniku budowy Majkiego jakims cudem. Wydaje mi się, że to na zamówienie się robi, bynajmniej tak wyceniałam i wiem, że Majki tez miał robiony na "wymiar".

----------


## jarett

i co z tej wyceny wyszło jeśli można wiedzieć ?  :smile:

----------


## qqlio

Plebus: bardzo fajnie wyszlo. Salon z antresola? Masz jakies foty wnetrz?
Pzdr

----------


## plebus

> Plebus: bardzo fajnie wyszlo. Salon z antresola? Masz jakies foty wnetrz?
> Pzdr


Watek budujacych doskonałego: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...uot-z-pracowni Trzeba poszperać, nie będę tutaj zasmiecać.

----------


## plebus

> i co z tej wyceny wyszło jeśli można wiedzieć ? :)


Priv

----------


## Bedki

witam, widzę - że masa tu specjalistów od kolorystyki  :smile:  mam dylemat przed którym stanąl zapewne prawie każdy kto buduje dom - kolorystyka elewacji  :smile:  ja mam pomysł na kolor tynków, mam pomysł na kolor stolarki, dach też już wybrany ale rynny.... w jakiej kolorystyce? Moze ktoś  ma większą wyobraźnię niż ja  :smile: 
*Dachówka jest Roben Monza - antracyt, tynki marzą mi się biało - szare, stolarka będzie brązowa - jaki odcień nie wiemy jeszcze. Czy pasują tu czarne rynny???*  :wink:  

Bardzo podoba mi się :

----------


## jarett

a po co czarne?
Rynny powinny wg mnie być dobrane do dachu. A więc szare/antracytowe/grafitowe. 
(najlepiej tytan-cynk patynowany, ale to troszkę kosztowna impreza).

----------


## Bedki

> a po co czarne?
> Rynny powinny wg mnie być dobrane do dachu. A więc szare/antracytowe/grafitowe. 
> (najlepiej tytan-cynk patynowany, ale to troszkę kosztowna impreza).


Czarene po to by podkreślić kształt dachu..  :smile:  pomyslalam ze doda to wyrazistości  :smile:  W sumie to pomysl podsunęła nam firma od ktorej kupiliśmy dachówkę. 
Ale dziękuję za sugestie  :smile:

----------


## jarett

ciekawa teoria z tym podkreślaniem kształtu
pierwsze słyszę o takim zabiegu  :smile: 
rynna to urządzenie techniczne, które musi odprowadzać wodę
to nie ozdoba, mogłoby jej nie być z estetycznego punktu widzenia
powinna się jak najlepiej wtopić w otoczenie

----------


## Bedki

ja tez pierwsze słyszę, dlatego szukam porady - Doskonale wiem jakim elementem jest rynna, nie trzeba mi tego tlumaczyc. Mam mieszane uczucia, stad moja niepewnosc...

----------


## k i a

doradzcie prosze jaki dobrac kolor reszty elewycji tzn, filarow, balkonu  i cokolika. Aktualny kolor to calahari2 z firmy cerasit.

----------


## basia228

Bedki może Ci pomogę - mam właśnie taką kolorystykę domu jaką Ty chcesz mieć - dach robena tobago, elewacja biało - szara, stolarka brąz (palisander) i rynny grafitowe. Nie wiem jak się tu zamieszcza zdjęcia, mogę Ci wysłać na maila.

----------


## Bedki

basia228 baaaardzo dziękuję za zdjęcia  :smile:  sądzę, że wybierzemy rynny w koloże dachu  :smile:  tak będzie najbezpieczniej  :smile:  Bardzo podoba mi się Wasza elelwacja  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

a mnie sie ta podoba bardzo jezeli chodzi o szarosci

----------


## benia0977

Dopiero przygotowuję się do wykonania elewacji, macie jakieś pomysły na nią ( kolory, dodatki). Zależy mi aby było ciekawie ale niedrogo, bo kasy coraz mniej  :sad:  Zamieszczam zdjęcia od ulicy i od strony ogrodu.

----------


## Ash5

> Zobaczcie co znalazłam


WOW! Uwielbiam takie "kwiatki". Super!

----------


## Sebxyz

Witam.
A mi dom wyszedl tak: <script type="text/javascript" src="http://foto.onet.pl/s2iky,vigd1ggckiwk,1,1,500,434,fotoalbum.html"></script>
Pozdrawiam
Sebxyz

----------


## Gosiek33

:wink:

----------


## Sebxyz

Witam.
Poprawa linku: http://foto.onet.pl/s2iky,vigd1ggckiwk
Pozdrawiam
Sebxyz

----------


## pola08

Kawałek mojej elewacji

----------


## Gosik21

Witam,
A to nasza elewacja w szarościach:



Projekt Archonu Dom w rododendronach 6 g2.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Mytka

..to naszą też się pochwalę :wink:

----------


## mazo

Obie powyższe szarości bardzo ładne! Mytko - jakie drewno macie na elewacji?

----------


## cyma2704

Mytka gratulacje, dom fantastyczny, mój ulubiony szary kolor. 

 Marzyłam o nowoczesnej bryle, a niestety działka sprowadziła mnie na ziemię. Elewacja przynajmniej będzie szara.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

Mytka  :jaw drop:  dom C U D O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hubertsain

> ..to naszą też się pochwalę


Mytka ciekawa elewacja. Tynkowaliśmy taki dom w okolicach ulicy Puławskiej w Warszawie, w środku jest także ciekawy  :wink:

----------


## Mytka

> Obie powyższe szarości bardzo ładne! Mytko - jakie drewno macie na elewacji?


..to drewno Okoume. Myśmy kupowali je w firmie DLH :wink:

----------


## Mytka

..dziękuję wszystkim za pochwały :wink:  
trzeba być naprawdę przeświadczonym o słuszności tego co się robi budując tego typu dom ..bowiem z reguły budzi on chociażby u wykonawców mieszane uczucia i kontrowersje :wink:  Bez wątpienia jednak nam efekt końcowy elewacji bardzo sie podoba, choć baliśmy się do końca jak 'wypadnie' w realu tak ciemno szary tynk.
Na samą szarość byliśmy jednak zdecydowani od samego początku :smile:  jeszcze na papierze :wink:

----------


## mazo

Dzięki za informację - z bliska to drewno wygląda jeszcze piękniej... Gratulacje - świetny dom!

Jeszcze tylko spytam o rodzaj profilu deski elewacyjnej, nie mogę się zdecydować...  :sad:

----------


## monika i lukasz

http://quattrodomy.pl/Projekt/Koloryzator?id=alabaster

podaje link do strony gdzie można pobawić się kolorami elewacji. jest dużo projektów, w linku akurat mój alabasterek, ale są tez inne. Można sobie wybrac z listy  :smile:

----------


## Mytka

> Dzięki za informację - z bliska to drewno wygląda jeszcze piękniej... Gratulacje - świetny dom!
> 
> Jeszcze tylko spytam o rodzaj profilu deski elewacyjnej, nie mogę się zdecydować...


To profil właśnie elewacyjny tej deski o szerokości 145mm i grubości 15mm.

----------


## mazo

Dzięki! To chyba softline. Ten też jest na mojej liście  :smile:

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

> http://quattrodomy.pl/Projekt/Koloryzator?id=alabaster
> 
> podaje link do strony gdzie można pobawić się kolorami elewacji. jest dużo projektów, w linku akurat mój alabasterek, ale są tez inne. Można sobie wybrac z listy


Świetna zabawa!
Tak namieszałam z tymi kolorami, że obawiam się, iż  zmienimy niewiele w naszej elewacji :wink:

----------


## Croolick

Witajcie, my jeszcze w trakcie walk ogólnobudowlanych i do końca brakuje mnóstwa drobiazgów nie mówiąc o otoczeniu i zieleni. Póki co jest nieco martwo i bardzo brakuje śladu ludzkiej bytności, jakiegoś pierwiastka człowieczeństwa ale i do tego dojdziemy. 3majcie kciuki!  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukas183

Macie ciekawe pomysły na elewację do takiego domku ? Stolarka będzie w kolorze ciemny orzech.

----------


## lukas183

moja propozycja  :wink:

----------


## Elcia84

To moja elewacja  :Smile:

----------


## Browar

> To moja elewacja


Wooow, niezły kurde.... chaos  :eek:

----------


## forumuser

> Wooow, niezły kurde.... chaos


Hmm... Wg mnie właśnie dlatego nie należy samemu eksperymentować z  wysokością ścianki kolankowej. A w każdym razie trzeba być świadomym  konsekwencji

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Hmm... Wg mnie właśnie dlatego nie należy samemu eksperymentować z  wysokością ścianki kolankowej. A w każdym razie trzeba być świadomym  konsekwencji


gdyby byl jeden skromny kolor,nie byloby tak zle w odbiorze samej bryly...........

----------


## qqlio

> Wooow, niezły kurde.... chaos


Zwlaszcza przy takich malych brylach trzeba uwazac. Uspokoic...
To jak z wnetrzem - znacznie trudniej zrobic dobre male wnetrza. 

To sie chyba da jesczez uratowac idac w jeden kolor, stonowany...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ulkap

Mi się podoba połączenie brązu z kamieniem elewacyjnym. Gdyby wyeliminować kolor biały (który - bez obrazy - umieszczony tam gdzie jest powoduje, jakby dom miał podbite oko) i rozłożyć kamień bardziej symetrycznie to wyszłoby wg mnie bardzo przyjemnie.

----------


## Elcia84

Dziękuję za opinie. Ten drugi kolor to nie biały tylko beżowy, ale tak wyszedł na zdjęciach jak wyszedł. 
Pomysł na elewacje nie jest moim pomysłem tylko architekta, ale rozumiem, że nie każdemu może się podobać. Zamierzeniem architekta było właśnie zgubienie symetryczności i nadanie jakiegoś charakteru. Naszym zdaniem dzięki temu dom wygląda ciekawie, a nie standardowo.

----------


## Aleksandryta

*Elcia84* twoj domek wyglada na maluski  :wink:  jaka ma powierzchnie calkowita?

----------


## ulkap

Elcia84, najważniejsze że Wam się podoba! Domek jest nietuzinkowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elcia84

> *Elcia84* twoj domek wyglada na maluski  jaka ma powierzchnie calkowita?


Mój dom jest bardzo mały  :Smile:  zabudowa to 6m na 8m, na dole powierzchni użytkowej mam 39m2 i na poddaszu ok. 35m2, czyli w sumie ok. 74 m2 - 3 pokoje, kuchnia, łazienka i toaleta na poddaszu.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Pomysł na elewacje nie jest moim pomysłem tylko architekta, ale rozumiem, że nie każdemu może się podobać. Zamierzeniem architekta było właśnie zgubienie symetryczności i nadanie jakiegoś charakteru. Naszym zdaniem dzięki temu dom wygląda ciekawie, a nie standardowo.


 nie gniewaj sie(niezaleznie od tego czy komus sie podoba czy nie i czy dom wyglada ciekawie),nie moge uwierzyc,ze te elewacje projektowal architekt z zamiarem zgubienia braku proporcji,bo w tym ukladzie jest wrecz odwrotnie,czyli wszystko co bylo do ukrycia jest podkreslone....

----------


## queene

a moim zdaniem własnie udało się trochę zgubić wysokość ścianki kolankowej takim rozwiązaniem kolorów, uwaga skupia sie na dolnej części domu i za wysoka ścianka kolankowa nie przykuwa uwagi, chociaż ja zrobiłąbym całość w kamieniu do takiej wysokości jak jest, albo te białe też obudowała kamieniem na szerokość okna

ale ogólnie jestem ZA  :smile:  niesztampowo, spójna kolorystyka, jest ok  :smile:

----------


## moonikac

Ja też jeszcze nie wbiłam łopaty, ale właśnie kupuje dachówke, wybraliśmy robena - monza plus - kasztan i tu pojawił sie problem: jakie rynny do tego ? narazie widzę reszte w czekoladowym brązie tzn. rynny,komin, okna, drzwi, ale czy to będzie pasować. no i nie mam kompletnie pojęcia jaki kolor elewacji...zastanawialiśmy się jeszcze nad orzechem z coramiki, ale wtedy wszystko byłoby w brązie , a to mi się nie bardzo podoba.
no i może jest jeszcze kwestia koloru czegoś o czym wogóle nie pomyślałam??
zerknijcie na domek i doradźcie coś  :smile:  http://www.dom-jednorodzinny.pl/file...140/91/665.pdf

pozdrawiam

----------


## monjan

na razie mam gotowe tylko zewnętrza, więc pokazuję

----------


## naberia

> Witajcie, my jeszcze w trakcie walk ogólnobudowlanych i do końca brakuje mnóstwa drobiazgów nie mówiąc o otoczeniu i zieleni. Póki co jest nieco martwo i bardzo brakuje śladu ludzkiej bytności, jakiegoś pierwiastka człowieczeństwa ale i do tego dojdziemy. 3majcie kciuki! Pozdrawiam.


Pięknie! Szkoda, że nie ma więcej zdjeć  :sad:

----------


## dorben

*Croolick* Cos pieknego!!!!

----------


## Aleksandryta

> *Croolick* Cos pieknego!!!!


Kwestia gustu. Dla mnie ten dom wygląda jak ponure zamczysko... :smile: .  Za to kostka *monjan* REWELACJA !!!!

----------


## Zakrzów

U nas tak:


brakuje barierek na balkonie:/

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

monjan,zakrzow,macie swietny gust
croolick-bardzo orginalnie,chociaz tez mam skojarzenia z zamczyskiem.......ale moze to jest wina braku dobrego oswietlenia tego dnia,ktorego zdjecie bylo robione......

----------


## naberia

Zakrzów, piękna elewacja! Też bym chciała dać drewno na elewację. Czy możesz podać jaki jest orientacyjny koszt za metr kw? Jakie drewno użyliście?
Pozdrawiam i  zabieram się za czytanie dziennika  :smile:

----------


## robercikzs

*monjan* jaki kolor masz okien i jakiego producenta?

----------


## monjan

*robercikz*s złoty dąb okna z Gorana

----------


## AGP

> Witajcie, my jeszcze w trakcie walk ogólnobudowlanych i do końca brakuje mnóstwa drobiazgów nie mówiąc o otoczeniu i zieleni. Póki co jest nieco martwo i bardzo brakuje śladu ludzkiej bytności, jakiegoś pierwiastka człowieczeństwa ale i do tego dojdziemy. 3majcie kciuki! Pozdrawiam.


A czy to jest obłożone?

----------


## Monia i Patryk

witam
jestem tutaj nowa, mam na imie Monika i tez chciałabym pokazać swój domek i poczytać opinie  :smile: 
narazie to tylko wizualizacje architekta i wklejam tez zdjecie domku na dzień dzisiejszy, nie ma jeszcze okien dachowych bo juz nie zdążyliśmy

----------


## joanika

*Monia i Partyk* mnie się nie podoba, wygląda trochę jak stodoła :sad:  i za duży ten dach

----------


## Monia i Patryk

dzieki  :smile:  mnie sie podoba, robilismy projekt indywidualny wiec musi sie podobac  :smile:

----------


## naberia

Jest to na pewno coś innego, a ja bardzo lubię takie inności. Też mam projekt indywidualny  :smile:  Ciekawe czy wnętrze będzie praktyczne, bo to chyba najważniejsze  :smile:

----------


## ulkap

Monia i Patryk, super wizualizacja! Rewelacja!! Mam nadzieję, że w rzeczywistości wyjdzie dokładnie tak samiuśko jak na wizualizacji. Pozdawiam.

----------


## Monia i Patryk

dziekuje  :smile:  w srodku maksimum wykorzystanego miejsca 

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B7h...thkey=CL_krNgI

----------


## edde

a mi się też nie podoba, ani bryła ani wizualizacja, i nie ma co się  dziwić że ludzie to piszą, w końcu to forum publiczne a gusta są różne,  często w tym np. wątku ktoś zachwyca sie jakąś fotką gdy dla kogos  innego jest to zwykły chłam, magazyn, biurowiec czy stodoła..





> Monia i Patryk, super wizualizacja! Rewelacja!! *Mam nadzieję, że w rzeczywistości wyjdzie dokładnie tak samiuśko jak na wizualizacji.* Pozdawiam.


nie wyjdzie, juz widać po fotce, zupełnie inny charakter pokrycia dachu, brak okien dachowych, nie widać komina, na oko wydaje sie być na wizualizacji wiekszy kąt nachylenia połaci (choć to akurat może być zabieg architekta, zabawa perspektywą)

----------


## queene

mnie sie podoba pomimo tego ze nie lubie 2-spadowych dachów
bardzo ciekawy projekt

----------


## naberia

*edde*, myślę że aby to osądzić, zdjęcie musiałoby zostać zrobione pod tym samym kątem... ale owszem, dachówka robi swoje...

*Monia i Patryk*, w linku niestety nic się nie wyświetla  :sad:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Monika i Patryk*, popraw linka bo nie działa. Elewacja bardzo mi się podoba, styl "stajenny" również  :smile:  Bardzo jestem ciekawa rozplanowania wnętrz  :smile:

----------


## Monia i Patryk

moze teraz

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...CL_krNgI&hl=pl

edde gdybys czytał posty to byś wiedział ze okien dachowych nie ma bo nie zdazylismy, pisalam o tym, co nie znaczy ze ich nie bedzie
przyznaje Ci natomiast racje w kwestii dachowki, tegalit byl bardzo drogi jak dla mnie i też załuje ze nie moglismy go miec, ale za to na elewacji nie bedziemy oszczedzac

----------


## KasioMar

> *Monika i Patryk*, popraw linka bo nie działa. Elewacja bardzo mi się podoba, styl "stajenny" również  Bardzo jestem ciekawa rozplanowania wnętrz


Określenie stylu wg mnie trafione :wink: 
ale podoba mi się!
Wygląda ciekawie, tylko ta elewacja - żeby wyszła jak w projekcie, to będzie fajnie.
Szkoda, że jak nie starczyło na tegalit, to nie próbowaliście zamiast niego dać np.blachy - takiej w pionowych pasach.
Wg mnie bardziej by pasowało. Bo to miało być nowocześnie "stajennie".

----------


## KasioMar

> moze teraz
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...CL_krNgI&hl=pl


Już działa, ale jest tylko parter.
Fajnie, tylko garaż raczej na motor niż na samochód. 
Rozumiem, że z wjechanie nie będzie problemu, ale:
Jak Ty z niego wysiądziesz!?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

Monika i Patryk...rewelacyjna wizualka!!!!ciekawe na ile uda sie ja odwzorowac....czekamy na fotki z realu....

----------


## naberia

Spoko, ale faktycznie malutki garaż, i ten schowek długi a wąski.... może być troszkę niepraktyczny...

----------


## Monia i Patryk

wiem wiem, garaz straszny niewypał ale mielismy wąską działke i nie bylo za bardzo opcji, a chcielismy taką prostą bryłe

wkleje Wam jeszcze góre w takim razie

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...=COzhwn4&hl=pl

----------


## naberia

Mi się podoba  :smile:  ale to jest wątek o elewacjach.... I pewnie zaraz ktoś się skrzywi....  :ohmy:  :ohmy:

----------


## qqlio

> witam
> jestem tutaj nowa, mam na imie Monika i tez chciałabym pokazać swój domek i poczytać opinie 
> narazie to tylko wizualizacje architekta i wklejam tez zdjecie domku na dzień dzisiejszy, nie ma jeszcze okien dachowych bo juz nie zdążyliśmy


W dobie 90% domow wygladajacych identycznie (18spadowy dach + milion lukarni) ten sie wyroznia i to moim zdaniem pozytywnie.
Poniewaz jednak 90% ludzi woli te wspomniane wyzej raczej entuzjazamu wsrod "statystycznego" nie wzbudzi. Ale nie o to chodzi - Wam sie ma podobac.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## naberia

a co powiecie na to? to pomiędzy oknami to deskowanie.... wiem, trzeba trochę ruszyć wyobraźnią....  :wink:

----------


## Croolick

> Kwestia gustu. Dla mnie ten dom wygląda jak ponure zamczysko....  *monjan*


 Taki zarzut można postawić wszystkim domkom z ceglaną/klinkeirową/kamienną elewacją. Zwłaszcza tym niezamieszkałym  :wink:

----------


## Croolick

> A czy to jest obłożone?


A to jest obłożone ręcznie formowanym klinkierem. O takim:

----------


## AGP

> A to jest obłożone ręcznie formowanym klinkierem. O takim:


mogę prosić o nazwę producenta i kolor?
Wygląda świetnie. Szukam czegoś podobnego.

----------


## Monia i Patryk

mi tez sie bardzo podoba

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Taki zarzut można postawić wszystkim domkom z ceglaną/klinkeirową/kamienną elewacją. Zwłaszcza tym niezamieszkałym


*Croolick* źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Masz super dobrane kolorystycznie dach, okna i klinkier, tylko po prostu ja nie lubię takich ciemnych domów. Ja zastosowałabym w twoim domu okna z jasna okleiną, a nawet białe, bo biel też jest w klinkierze. Może ze zdjęciem jest nie tak, ale dla mnie dom wygląda ponuro. 
Ja też będę miała klinkier (ściana trójwarstwowa), ale w tonacji czerwono-beżowo-szarej do czerwonego lub ostatecznie popielatego dachu, z białymi oknami. Tak jak napisałam wcześniej - kwestia gustu.

----------


## forumuser

> Już działa, ale jest tylko parter.
> Fajnie, tylko garaż raczej na motor niż na samochód. 
> Rozumiem, że z wjechanie nie będzie problemu, ale:
> Jak Ty z niego wysiądziesz!?


jeżeli chodzi o garaż to może tak?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N87nTdoniAg
 :big grin:

----------


## Monia i Patryk

hehehehheheh super  :smile:  
a tak powaznie to chyba nie mam sie z czego śmiać :/

----------


## naberia

Monia, nie jest tak żle!  :wink:

----------


## Monia i Patryk

jezdze mazdą 626 kombi i ona ma 170 szerokosci wiec mysle ze sie pomiescimy  :smile:

----------


## monjan

> monjan a co masz na elewacji? chodzi o ten biały kolorek


*kobraa* to tynk silikatowo-silikonowy (czy jakoś tak...) Haeringa

----------


## monjan

> Plebus - extra!!!!  co będzie na schodach? a na ogrodzenie co planujesz?


Plebus piękna elewacja, super dom

----------


## Croolick

> mogę prosić o nazwę producenta i kolor?
> Wygląda świetnie. Szukam czegoś podobnego.


To holenderski Engels.  Numer jeżeli pamięc nie zawodzi (bo nie mam etykiety pod ręką) to E961. 
Niestety , żadne zdjęcie nie pokazuje tego co w cegle ręcznie formowanej najlepsze czyli faktury. Wyglądem nie ma się co specjalnie sugerować bo każda partia ( wypał) nieco się różni. Stąd oglądanie klinkieru na wystawce tylko z grubsza daje wyobrażenie efektu ostatecznego. Trochę loteria i obgryzanie pazurów do samego końca co też ostatecznie wyjdzie.  :smile:

----------


## Croolick

> *Croolick* źle mnie zrozumiałeś. - kwestia gustu.


E tam źle. *Kwestia gustu.* Możesz dostawać torsji na widok tej elewacji i nic mi do tego.  :smile: 
Ja tam lubię swój bunkier, Ty lubisz coś innego i tak ma być. Zapewniam Cię jednak, że moja nora nie jest ciemna. Zdjęcie fałszuje kolor, monitor nie wyświetli, chata wypełnia cały kadr zdjęcia i przytłacza. Z większej odległości...ot budyń jakich wiele.  :big grin:

----------


## naberia

A ja się napatrzyć nie mogę!  :smile:  I ponawiam pytanie - można gdzieś wnętrza zobaczyć? Lub chociaż rozkład pomieszczeń?  :smile:

----------


## Aleksandryta

> E tam źle. *Kwestia gustu.* Możesz dostawać torsji na widok tej elewacji i nic mi do tego. 
> Ja tam lubię swój bunkier, Ty lubisz coś innego i tak ma być. Zapewniam Cię jednak, że moja nora nie jest ciemna. Zdjęcie fałszuje kolor, monitor nie wyświetli, chata wypełnia cały kadr zdjęcia i przytłacza. Z większej odległości...ot budyń jakich wiele.


O żesz !!!!  :big grin:  teraz podoba mi się nawet bardzo  :big grin: . A działka full wypas. Gdzie jeszcze takie działki można kupić? Bo chyba nie pod Warszawą?  :big tongue:  Czy ja dobrze widzę, że masz okna z 3 szybami?

----------


## monjan

> Monjan ale jaki to kolor!!!?????????


biały podstawowy kolor Haeringa, bez dopłaty

----------


## Croolick

> A ja się napatrzyć nie mogę!  I ponawiam pytanie - można gdzieś wnętrza zobaczyć? Lub chociaż rozkład pomieszczeń?


Dżizasss.... naberia ...jakby Ci tu powiedzieć...........też bym chciał wnętrza zobaczyć.  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
 Chatka się dopiero robi w środku alel póki co surowizna. :/

Za to rozkład mniej więcej można tutaj pooglądać, myśmy co nieco uprościli w myśl zasady "im mniej tym ładniej" : http://www.stylowydom.com.pl/projekty/dnw/dnw.html#f  :big grin:

----------


## Croolick

> O żesz !!!!  teraz podoba mi się nawet bardzo . A działka full wypas. Gdzie jeszcze takie działki można kupić? Bo chyba nie pod Warszawą?  Czy ja dobrze widzę, że masz okna z 3 szybami?


Działka jest z dziada pradziada i na szczęście nie pod Warszawą chociaż brakuje mi na niej baaaardzo drzew - takich rzadko rosnących kilkudziesięcioletnich sosen, które dawałyby cień i schronienie ptakom a także stanowiły tło dla chatki. 
Okna faktycznie 3szybowe ale tylko od północy.

----------


## ktosiek

Witam, mam taką propozycję, żeby podawać przy zdjęciu jaki to tynk firma kolor, bo ciężko w tym wątku znaleźć cokolwiek.
Szukam Ceresit silikonowo-silikatowy, kornik, kolor California 2. Może ktoś ma???

----------


## mk.alleremont.pl

> Hmmm... a mi się marzą "wstawki" z drewna w elewacji...
> I teraz mam dylemat : czy zrobić z prawdziwego drewna czy jednak z płytek naśladujących drewno ?
> 
> 
> Bo rozum podpowiada, że lepiej byłoby z ceramiki... a serce krzyczy "zrób z prawdziwego drewna !".


Witam serdecznie 

W tamtym roku moja firma robiła elewacje z wstawkami z prawdziwego drewna o to kilka fotek.







Pozdrawiam
*Wszystkie prawa zastrzeżone. Kopiowanie i wykorzystywanie zdjęć bez zgody autora zabronione.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Profesjonalista to ten, który potrafi utrzymać się w Polsce z własnej firmy.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.alleremont.pl

----------


## kiera123

co powiecie na te połączenie jak na zdjęciach komin i dach (gont) do tego ciemne okna pod kolor i biała elewacja.\? jakieś propozycje? mało fotek domów z gonem  :sad:  coś doradzicie?

----------


## Kysha

Mój domek czeka cierpliwie aż my czyli właściciele zdecydujemy sie na elewację.....Proszę o jakieś rady.My jesteśmy już prawie zdecydowani chcemy elewację w kolorze kawy z mlekiem ale dość jasną,do tego mamy już czekoladową blacho-dachówkę oraz okna w kolorze dębu bagiennego a także drzwi zewnętrzne i brama w podobnym kolorze.Podmurówka ma byc też czekoladowa....do tego schody z palisady w kolorze grafitowym oraz kostak w kolorze szarości....[

----------


## Kysha

[IMG="http://lh6.ggpht.com/_zhOQDrp3_zY/SyEhGx5FFII/AAAAAAAAEAw/D8iCE7ZujYA/s640/Obraz%20241.jpg"]http://lh6.ggpht.com/_zhOQDrp3_zY/SyEhGx5FFII/AAAAAAAAEAw/D8iCE7ZujYA/s640/Obraz%20241.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Viga

> To moja elewacja 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Moim zdaniem wystarczyłoby tylko pociągnięcie brązowej farby i nad to okno, zgubiłaby się ściana kolankowa,
i bryła byłaby spokojniejsza.

Kurcze, ciekawe co mnie wyjdzie, bo wcale nie jest łatwo dopasować kolor dachu, okien, elewacji,
parapetów, rynien i czego tam jeszcze. Dobrze, że mam czas do wiosny.

----------


## una

> Dopiero przygotowuję się do wykonania elewacji, macie jakieś pomysły na nią ( kolory, dodatki). Zależy mi aby było ciekawie ale niedrogo, bo kasy coraz mniej  Zamieszczam zdjęcia od ulicy i od strony ogrodu.



bryła jakby modernistyczna, więc  najbezpieczniej iść w klasykę   -  całość powinna być biała. 
Ale od dwudziestolecia trochę mjinęło więc może warto pomalować jakiś fragment   kolorem  -   intensywnym  albo szary (np. tę półokrągłą ścianę) ?

----------


## una

> Witajcie, my jeszcze w trakcie walk ogólnobudowlanych i do końca brakuje mnóstwa drobiazgów nie mówiąc o otoczeniu i zieleni. Póki co jest nieco martwo i bardzo brakuje śladu ludzkiej bytności, jakiegoś pierwiastka człowieczeństwa ale i do tego dojdziemy. 3majcie kciuki!  Pozdrawiam.



bardzo fajnie wpisuje sie w otoczenie, przywodzi na myśl Wichrowe Wzgórza

----------


## IZA30

Bardzo podoba mi  się elewacja w takich jasnych  kolorach jak na  załączonym zdjęciu,ale myślę na przyszłość czy jest praktyczna?Czy się nie za szybko "ubrudzi" itp. ?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

no oczywiscie,ze NIE jest praktyczna..... :big grin: 
sama nie bardzo chce,ale bede musiala taka miec(projektowe uzgodnienia na zamknietym osiedlu)....nie wiem,chyba da sie myc elewacje np karcherem?

----------


## IZA30

A jak elewka pasuje do grafitowgo dachu oprócz jasnej?jak uważacie-okna -złoty dąb.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

ja marzylam o szarej elewacji do grafitowego dachu,a jedynym mocnym akcentem mialy byc drzwi w jakims odjechanym kolorze.....
mozesz cos pokombinowac,niekoniecznie calosc dac w jednym kolorze,najlepiej zrobic sobie  wizualizacje w jakims programie....masz jakies zdjecie domu?chodzi ogolnie o bryle/styl....

----------


## IZA30

To mój projekt :smile:  Podobają mi się również bonie,ale z pewnością nie na całym domu.Dach nie będzie zielony :wink: 
Dom ten jest już wybudowany przez kogoś innego ,to jego zdjęcia w kolorach,które mężowi memu bardzo się podobają,ale dla trochę juz takie oklepane...  :wink: Choć pasują do tego domu.
Chcialabym trochę nowoczesności,ale bez przesady,dom na wsi :wink:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

jest dosyc duzy okap od dachu,mysle,ze nie bedzie tak zle w utrzymaniu z ta jasna elewacja  :yes:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

IZA30:
Ja mam szary dach, okna złoty dąb i elewacja szaro-biała.
Działka na razie bardziej przypomina tor crossowy niż ogród i elewacja się brudzi tak do ok 70cm od ziemi. Wystarczy jednak spłukać wodą z węża i wszystko ładnie spływa. Tynk silikonowy Caparola

----------


## stepienv

> Hej !
> 
> Tak się zastanawiam, czy elewacje to wnętrza - pewnie nie   - ale nie znalazłam lepszego miejsca na ten wątek.
> 
> Postaram się umieszczać tu zdjęcia elewacji. Zapraszam do wrzucania swoich zdjęć. 
> 
> Jak ktoś ma zapotrzebowanie na konkretne zestawienia kolorystyczne to postaram się odszukać w moich zbiorach.
> 
> A na początek moje ulubione domy:


nie wiem czy będzie widoczny efekt na zdjęciu, zdecydowanie nie odda uroku travertynu z rzeczywistości, ale proszę ocenić: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...chmentid=25386     Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Stepienv*, ślicznie u Ciebie  :smile:  A co to za iglak na pierwszym planie? Taki ma pokrój, czy ktoś mu pomagał? Piękny!

----------


## EWBUD

Witam.
Ja zrobiłem ostatniego lata bardzo ładny domek i muszę się nim pochwalić (do moderatora: proszę nie traktować tego jako mojej reklamy, chodzi tylko i wyłącznie o pokazanie ciekawej elewacji)


Nie dałem rady wstawić tego zdjęcia prawidłowo  :smile: 
Ale jak by ktoś miał ochotę obejrzeć to zapraszam na moją stronę i na końcu galerii jest ten właśnie domek.
Chyba, że jakaś dobra dusza wstawi je tutaj za mnie  :smile:

----------


## Nemez

UNA, śliczny domek-gratuluję :wave:

----------


## ktosiek

Proszę ewbuxxxo, jak dowiedziałem się elewacja to Ceresit Sahara 2, 1,5 mm baranek, nawet może być.

----------


## EWBUD

Dziękuję bardzo.
Jednak są dobrzy ludzie na tym świecie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## v-oko

Witam, czy ma może ktoś elewację zrobioną pod dachówkę
 Creaton
BALANCE NAUNCE - miedziana angobowana.

i pokazać zdjęcia .
, jeśli nie to może jakieś propozycje  jaki kolor elew. okien ,drzwi?

----------


## EWBUD

Coś mało  w tym temacie się dzieje.
Pozdrawiam

Ps zawsze to mój wpis będzie pierwszy od 2-3 dni, i trochę ruchu się zrobi  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

jest zima.... malo teraz bedzie realizacji elewacji

----------


## Mmelisa

Podpatrzona elewacja z miedzi.

Załącznik 43508

----------


## marjucha

> Podpatrzona elewacja z miedzi.
> 
> Załącznik 43508


Ciekawe ukradną ją złomiarze;D

----------


## stepienv

> *Stepienv*, ślicznie u Ciebie  A co to za iglak na pierwszym planie? Taki ma pokrój, czy ktoś mu pomagał? Piękny!



Nikt nie pomagał :smile:  był mały i tak dostojnie wyrósł....czyli żywa natura :smile:

----------


## Aandziula

> Witajcie, my jeszcze w trakcie walk ogólnobudowlanych i do końca brakuje mnóstwa drobiazgów nie mówiąc o otoczeniu i zieleni. Póki co jest nieco martwo i bardzo brakuje śladu ludzkiej bytności, jakiegoś pierwiastka człowieczeństwa ale i do tego dojdziemy. 3majcie kciuki!  Pozdrawiam.



pięknie... zakochałam się.. super

----------


## root

Wprawdzie bez ogromnych nakładów, stosownie do możliwości. 
Nasz własny domek przed i po...

----------


## naberia

Ale zmiana! Cudnie root  :smile:  Gratuluję!

----------


## carringtontomas

No to ja się pochwalę swoją elewacją - były to ciężkie wybory, ale w końcu stanęło na takim:

----------


## Elena76

Root, bardzo udany remont elewacji  :smile:  świetnie wygląda

----------


## ktosiek

> No to ja się pochwalę swoją elewacją - były to ciężkie wybory, ale w końcu stanęło na takim


Możesz napisać jakiej formy tynk, jaka nazwa koloru.

----------


## Przem79

cudna elewacja, taką chcę mieć !!!

----------


## agata_

*machtomi* bardzo ładny masz kolor elewacji swojego domku, co to za kolorki, gdzie je wybierałeś i co to masz za płytki na balkonach?? Planuje w tym roku robic elewacje domku i poszukuje jakichs fajnych kolorków, bo chciałabym żeby domek był żółto-brązowy. pozdrawiam

----------


## millid

*root* przepięknie ! właśnie taki kolor chciałabym mieć u siebie, czy możesz napisać co to za tynk i kolor ? naprawdę gratuluję, pięknie wyszło  :Smile:

----------


## carringtontomas

> Możesz napisać jakiej formy tynk, jaka nazwa koloru.


Cześć,

Forma to baranek z ziarnem 1,5mm - tynk silikatowo-silikonowy, firma alpol, kolor nr 1050

----------


## Grabówka

Nasz dom

----------


## azalka

Absolutnie fantastyczny!!! Cudo! Klasyka z fantazja w XXI wieku.Gratuluje odwagi.

----------


## queene

> Nasz dom


łaał...jak z bajki  :smile: 
nie mój klimat ale wygląda fantastycznie  :smile:

----------


## budowlany_laik

*Grabówka*, cudo, domek jak z kolorowanki dla dzieci. Zwracająca uwagę, a jednocześnie prosta forma elewacji. Zdecydowanie na duży plus wsród innych popularnych elewacji. Mogę ściągnąć?  :Smile:  Podasz, dla potomności, markę i kolor tynku?

----------


## carringtontomas

> Nasz dom


Fajny - taki styl a'la norweski  :smile:  
Super wygląda w zimą ze względnu na kontrast ze śniegiem - ciekaw jestem jak będzie się komponował latem - z zielenią....

----------


## naberia

:jaw drop:  mi się nie podoba!

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

Bardzo ciekawa elewacja, odważna, ale najbardziej podobają mi się okna :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

no no... żeby takie coś sobie ciachnąć trzeba mieć dwa wielkie cojones.
Kolor odważy, świetny zimą, ciekawe jak to będzie wyglądało latem...
Intensywny i ciemny: *Grabówka* sprawdzałeś/aś stopień odbicia światła? 
Doskonały test jakości producenta tego materiału, wrzuć zdjęcia zimą za 2 lata w słoneczny dzień

----------


## s9 pat

Kolor słuszny jesli masz możliwości i troche odwagi. Robilem taką elewację 6 lat temu - tynk Atlas jak pamiętam. Wygląda to nadal okazale a docieplalismy stara kamienicę

----------


## katawoj

> najbardziej podobają mi się okna


a mnie nie - zakratowane jak w więzieniu, jak DLA MNIE stanowczo za dużo szprosów
ale ponieważ nie o tym mowa w tym wątku dodam, że *elewacja - rewelacja*!  :big grin: 
 gratuluję odwagi!

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Wprawdzie bez ogromnych nakładów, stosownie do możliwości. 
> Nasz własny domek przed i po...


*root*, jakie masz drewno na elewacji?

----------


## sznurka

Poszukuję zdjęć budynków otynkowanych na biało, blachodachówka czerwona - lub taka w kolorze tradycyjnej dachówki, plus okna, podbitka w kolorze złoty dąb

----------


## kurt76

> Poszukuję zdjęć budynków otynkowanych na biało, blachodachówka czerwona - lub taka w kolorze tradycyjnej dachówki, plus okna, podbitka w kolorze złoty dąb


przypomnij sie na PW za okolo miesiac, robie dokladnie tak jak piszesz, brakuje tynku

----------


## sznurka

kurt76 dzięki
jaki projekt?

----------


## root

Millid - tynk to silikonowy Kabe Armasil T, kolor jak dobrze pamiętam to k10060, ale pewności 100% nie mam.
Basiu - dechy to zwykła sosna, najpierw impregnowana a później lazur 3v3 kolor chyba wiśnia (sprawdzona kilka lat temu na płocie, gdzie do dziś dobrze wygląda)
Pozdrawiam
ROOT

----------


## root

Zima zima zima... nareszcie koniec...  :wink:

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Basiu - dechy to zwykła sosna, najpierw impregnowana a później lazur 3v3 kolor chyba wiśnia (sprawdzona kilka lat temu na płocie, gdzie do dziś dobrze wygląda)
> Pozdrawiam
> ROOT


Świetnie  :smile:  dziękuję za info.

----------


## Agi75

hej ROOT boska elewacja.Przemiana niesamowita.Mam pytanie co do deskowania.Piszesz, ze to sosna.Czy deski sa układane na wpust, czy jest między nimi szczelina? A jak z konstrukcją? Masz stelaz a między nim wełnę czy jakoś inaczej odbywał się montaz? I jeszcze jedno....jak połączyłeś od góry drewno z tynkiem?

----------


## root

> hej ROOT boska elewacja.Przemiana niesamowita.Mam pytanie co do deskowania.Piszesz, ze to sosna.Czy deski sa układane na wpust, czy jest między nimi szczelina? A jak z konstrukcją? Masz stelaz a między nim wełnę czy jakoś inaczej odbywał się montaz? I jeszcze jedno....jak połączyłeś od góry drewno z tynkiem?


Witam.
Poniżej można zobaczyć więcej:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...d-lasem./page2
Deski montowane na wpust, ruszt drewniany, wypełniony styropianem, na to wiatroizolacja, później listwa dystansowa (dla zachowania szczeliny wentylacyjnej) i na koniec dechy. Między dechami i tynkiem są wstawione parapety.
Pozdrawiam
ROOT

----------


## Agi75

Dzięki ROOT.Zaczynam dumać nad gatunkiem drewna na elewację i zastanawiam się czy sosna na przykład jest wytrzymała na polskie warunki atmosferyczne...Może lepiej pójść w jakiś egzotyk...

----------


## root

Witam.
Też myślałem o egzotyku, ale 70m2 i kwota do zapłaty za egzotyk spowodowały że wybrałem sosne. Poza tym uważam, że egzotyk aby ładnie wyglądał też będzie co jakiś czas wymagał potraktowania go np. jakimś drogim olejem. Obecne impregnaty, lazury itp są już tak dobrej jakości, że jakoś nie boję się że moją sosenkę coś zje... Udanych wyborów życzę.
Pozdrawiam
ROOT

----------


## monika_napieralska

Witam!
Mam mały dylemat i proszę o pomoc. Mamy dom parterowy. Zdecydowaliśmy się na ciemno grafitową blachodachówkę, stolarkę w kolorze złotego dębu i taką samą podbiciówkę oraz rolety zewnętrzne. Sen z powiek spędza nam kolor elewacji. Może coś poradzicie? Oglądałam wiele domów ale jakoś nie przemawia do mnie kolor cappucino czy zieleń. Proszę o pomoc.
Pozdrawiam.
Monika

----------


## Miszaki

Nam podoba się szara elewacja, więc taką najprawdopodobniej będziemy mieć. Mamy ciemno szarą dachówkę, białą podbitkę i okna ze szprosami, do tego kiedyś dołączą białe okiennice drewniane. Inspiruje nas zdjęcie w załączniku. Jeśli macie namiary na ciekawy tynk barwiony (szary) to będziemy wdzięczni.

----------


## millid

*root* wielkie dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile: pozdrawiam

----------


## o.n.k.a.

hej,  już kiedyś chyba wklejałam,  teraz elewacja po drobnej korekcie  :wink: 
brakuje jeszcze okiennic, podbitki, trzeba pomalować też drewniane elementy

----------


## maczek16

Jestem na etapie tworzenia elewacji, wybrałam kolory na elewację jasny beż a na bonie i słupy jasny brąz. Jak myślicie, czy będzie dobrze wyglądać? teraz jest zagruntowane ale tynk przeze mnie wybrany będzie o 2 tony jaśniejszy niż grunt

----------


## monika_napieralska

kobraa bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## Bedki

witamy  :smile:  co sądzicie o tym pomysle na elewację ?  :smile: 

na początek tył i bok elewacji  :smile:

----------


## Bedki

a tutaj przód  :smile: 
Bedziemy wdzięczni za porady, pomysły, słowa krytyki.. ale nie za wiele tych słów krytyki  :wink:   :wink:   :wink:

----------


## greentonado

Z płytą elewacyjną cedral euronitu

----------


## pablo 23

witam
mam pytanie   czy firma Greinplast  oraz jej wyroby w zakresie tynków elewacyjnych jest godna zaufania???

----------


## greentonado

Okna i drzwi Goran złoty dąb tynk Greinplast biały baranek. Jeszcze kilka fotek nieskończonej roboty.

----------


## Elena76

> witam
> mam pytanie czy firma Greinplast oraz jej wyroby w zakresie tynków elewacyjnych jest godna zaufania???


Ja mam na elewacji Greinplast i jak na razie nic nie odpada  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

*Elena76* z tego co pamietam masz Caparola.... Amphisilan FP ... ale może coś mi sie pomieszalo

----------


## Elena76

> *Elena76* z tego co pamietam masz Caparola.... Amphisilan FP ... ale może coś mi sie pomieszalo


Według faktur, zapewnień wykonawcy i... opakowań po tynku to musiał być Greinplast  :smile:

----------


## pablo 23

> Ja mam na elewacji Greinplast i jak na razie nic nie odpada


Dziękuje bardzo za info.... i jeszcze jedno pytanko do Ciebie. Jak długi czas minął od ułożenia tego tynku??? I moze coś o kolorach jakie zastosowałaś (chyba rozmawiam z Panią) :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## s9 pat

> witam
> mam pytanie   czy firma Greinplast  oraz jej wyroby w zakresie tynków elewacyjnych jest godna zaufania???


Stawiałem z tym producentem pierwsze kroki i elewacje sprzed 5 lat trzymają się pięknie. Współpracujemy do dzis. Teraz w piątek byłem odwiedzić w Krasnem fabrykę "żółwia" i posluchać o nowościach. Jako certyfikowany wykonawca (nie tylko greinplastu) mogę polecić materiały z czystym sumieniem.

Klej do styropianu - jeden z mocniejszych na rynku. Dość szybko można kołkować, jak złapie - to już nie pusci bez uszczerbku na styropianie.

Klej do siatki - z włoknami - dobrze obrabialny, trzeba dać dużo wody do wiaderka - posiada duzo mocnej zagranicznej chemii

Tynki - wyraziste kolory - dosc dobre zuzycie. Obecnie wproadzaja hybrydowy silikonowo-silikatowy

Mozaiki - z dobra i odpowiednia ilościa zywicy (choc to akurat moze zasluga oddziału w Czeladzi który dozuje)

Greinplast wyroznia się tym, że większość komponentów bierze zza granicy (normy jakosciowe)

Cenowo - niestety  nie moze konkurowac z materiałem z nizszej polki - ale tez aspiruje do grona chemii z pólki wyższej - czesto inspektorzy zezwalaja na zamianę systemów np Sto, Kreisla czy Webera - na Greinplast

Z pewnoscia bije na glowe cuda takie jak Majstepol, Magbud, Kabe, Atlasa, Cersanit i inne Fasty.

----------


## pablo 23

> Stawiałem z tym producentem pierwsze kroki i elewacje sprzed 5 lat trzymają się pięknie. Współpracujemy do dzis. Teraz w piątek byłem odwiedzić w Krasnem fabrykę "żółwia" i posluchać o nowościach. Jako certyfikowany wykonawca (nie tylko greinplastu) mogę polecić materiały z czystym sumieniem.
> 
> Klej do styropianu - jeden z mocniejszych na rynku. Dość szybko można kołkować, jak złapie - to już nie pusci bez uszczerbku na styropianie.
> 
> Klej do siatki - z włoknami - dobrze obrabialny, trzeba dać dużo wody do wiaderka - posiada duzo mocnej zagranicznej chemii
> 
> Tynki - wyraziste kolory - dosc dobre zuzycie. Obecnie wproadzaja hybrydowy silikonowo-silikatowy
> 
> Mozaiki - z dobra i odpowiednia ilościa zywicy (choc to akurat moze zasluga oddziału w Czeladzi który dozuje)
> ...


 Dziękuje bardzo za wyczerpującą informację. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie do Ciebie,bo wydaje mi się że rozmawiam z osobą bardzo kompetentną. A mianowicie: czy można zastosować tynk mineralny i pomalować go np. farbą silikonową (tzn. wiem ,że tak można stosować) i czy to jest efektowne i efektywne????
pozdrawiam

----------


## s9 pat

Było takie pytanie na szkoleniu - jak najbardziej - farba silikonowa jest jedyną "bezpieczną" farbą na wsyztskie rodzaje tynków - zarówno akryle jak i minerały. Cenowo - powinno wyjsc podobnie jak sam tynk barwiony w masie, ale z jedną przewagą - elewacje malowane mają  większą odporność na wyblakanie i działanie prominie UV. Minusem jest czas potrzebny na odstanie takiej elewacji przed malowaniem (zwykle kilka dni niezaleznie od pogody)

----------


## Elena76

> Dziękuje bardzo za info.... i jeszcze jedno pytanko do Ciebie. Jak długi czas minął od ułożenia tego tynku??? I moze coś o kolorach jakie zastosowałaś (chyba rozmawiam z Panią)
> Pozdrawiam


Prace nad elewacją były zaczęte jesienią 2009, ale ze względu na pogodę zostały zakończonę dopiero wiosną 2010. U mnie dwa kolory: ciemna szarość i bardzo jasny szary

tutaj link do fotki (wątek ogłoszeniowy naszego wykonawcy z forum)

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4224161

----------


## fighter1983

*Elena76* no to mi sie pomieszalo  :smile:  ale wykonawca był Pan na literkę "L"?

No i napislismy w tym samym momencie  :smile:  czeli jednak PAN NA L  :smile:  
W tym okresie akurat sporo z leszqiem caparolowalismy na elewacjach, i o Tobie też była rozmowa stad tez to bledne skojarzenie

----------


## Elena76

wykonawca się zgadza  :smile:

----------


## omegowicz

Witam,
wlasnie jestesmy na etapie wyboru koloru elewacji, koloru cokolu, i schodow zewnetrznych. Moze jakies rady od forumowiczow?.Zalaczam projekt domu. W naszej wersji ma on antracytowy dach i komin. Stolarka okienna i drzwiowa a takze podbitka w kolorze bialym. Domek posiada dosc prosta bryle, bez naroznikow.
Za jakiekolwiek rady bedziemy wdzieczni. Pozdrowienia PS. Sorry za brak polskich znakow.

----------


## kakusek

*Greentonado* swietna elewacja.Jaki kolor macie tej deski?(wlasnie masz deske elewacyjna czy płyte jak piszesz?) Czy masz moze jakies fotki jak to bylo mocowane do elewacji lub mozesz dokladniej wytlumaczyc ?

----------


## Adriann

> Wprawdzie bez ogromnych nakładów, stosownie do możliwości. 
> Nasz własny domek przed i po...


Witam,

Jestem nowy na forum choć do tej pory byłem tylko biernym obserwatorem zdecydowałem się dołączyć :Smile: Nie ukrywam że głównie za sprawą Twojej elewacji.Jestem pod wrażeniem przemiany jakiej doznał Twój dom.Ponieważ aktualnie sam zastanawiam sie nad remontem domu kostki to czy mógłbyś zdradzić kto jest autorem projektu Twojej elewacji? Choś jestem z innego regionu kraju bo z północnej wielkopolski to myślę że kwestia projektu nie stanowi problemu jeśli firma jest np ze śląska inaczej z wykonawcą.Jeszcze raz wielkie brawa dla Twojej przemiany.

----------


## kakusek

*s9pat* mogłabym Cie prosic o prownanie dwoch systemów WEBER i GREINPLAST.Na ktorego jako inwestor bys sie zdecydowal i dlaczego?Szczeze powiedziawszy dopiero wgryzam sie w temat wiec nie mam nawet pojecia jak wygladaja oba cenowo.
Zaskoczyles mnie wspomnieniem  o kołkowaniu.Czy faktycznie jednak trzeba kołkowac styropian (ile dawac tych kolkow) czy jakis pozadny klej tego nie przytrzyma?(chce dać 15 cm styro)

----------


## root

> Witam,
> 
> Jestem nowy na forum choć do tej pory byłem tylko biernym obserwatorem zdecydowałem się dołączyćNie ukrywam że głównie za sprawą Twojej elewacji.Jestem pod wrażeniem przemiany jakiej doznał Twój dom.Ponieważ aktualnie sam zastanawiam sie nad remontem domu kostki to czy mógłbyś zdradzić kto jest autorem projektu Twojej elewacji? Choś jestem z innego regionu kraju bo z północnej wielkopolski to myślę że kwestia projektu nie stanowi problemu jeśli firma jest np ze śląska inaczej z wykonawcą.Jeszcze raz wielkie brawa dla Twojej przemiany.


 
Witam.
Naprawdę wielkie dzięki za uznanie, zwłaszcza że autorem projektu elewacji jest... em ja.  :wink: 
Z projektowaniem nie mam niestety nic wspólnego, więc chyba nie bardzo będę w stanie pomóc.
Pewnego dnia zainstalowałem programik sketchUp i zacząłem rysować. Program jest bardzo prosty i intuicyjny więc po kilku dniach już można projektować.
Jakbyś mia jakieś pytania, pisz śmiało
Poglądowo takie rysowanie wygląda tak jak poniżej:
Pozdrawiam ROOT

----------


## Adriann

> Witam.
> Naprawdę wielkie dzięki za uznanie, zwłaszcza że autorem projektu elewacji jest... em ja. 
> Z projektowaniem nie mam niestety nic wspólnego, więc chyba nie bardzo będę w stanie pomóc.
> Pewnego dnia zainstalowałem programik sketchUp i zacząłem rysować. Program jest bardzo prosty i intuicyjny więc po kilku dniach już można projektować.
> Jakbyś mia jakieś pytania, pisz śmiało
> Poglądowo takie rysowanie wygląda tak jak poniżej:
> Pozdrawiam ROOT


No to mnie zastrzeliłeś chłopie.Ja jednak nie mam takiego daru.Jestem narazie na etapie zbierania fotek elewacji które pasowałyby do mojej kostki gdzie oczywiście znajduje sie juz Twoja elewacja.Zastanawiam się nad kosztami też czy po prostu warto bo dom juz był ocieplony 10 lat temu ale jednak myślę o wiekszej ingerencji w elewacje domu i ogólnie jego wygląd.Czekać mnie będzie malowanie elewacji,remont balkonow(płytki i balustrady) i tarasu oraz wymiana rynien no i zdało by się brakujące ocieplenie dachu wykonać także przy okazji tych prac  pomyślałem aby zmienić wygląd na tyle aby dom nabrał charakteru.Twój przykład pokazuje ze mozna zmienic o 180 stopni dom więc jak zobaczyłem tą przemiane przed i po to uwierzyłem że i z mojej kostki mozna cos nowoczesnego wykrzesać z płaskim dachem.Może z takim talentem podeśle Ci fotki mojej kostki i może podsuniesz mi jakiś pomysł? Oczywiście jeśli to nie problem? Ja nie mam takiej wyobrazni więc i program mi wiele nie pomoże ::-(:  Jeśli się zgodzisz to podaje Ci moj mail abys mogl  wysłać mi na niego swoj  i wtedy podeśle Ci zdjecia domu ([email protected]) Po www nie ma kropki :Smile:

----------


## kurt76

imitacja deski drewnianej

----------


## madziorek_juchimiuk

> Okna i drzwi Goran złoty dąb tynk Greinplast biały baranek. Jeszcze kilka fotek nieskończonej roboty.


Witam!
Podoba mi się Twoja elewacja, też o takiej myślę. Narazie jesteśmy na etapie budowania domu ale niebawem kryjemy dach i tu pytanie jaki kolor jest twojego dachy ciemny szary, czy czarny??

----------


## gipsi68

> Witam!
> Mam mały dylemat i proszę o pomoc. Mamy dom parterowy. Zdecydowaliśmy się na ciemno grafitową blachodachówkę, stolarkę w kolorze złotego dębu i taką samą podbiciówkę oraz rolety zewnętrzne. Sen z powiek spędza nam kolor elewacji. Może coś poradzicie? Oglądałam wiele domów ale jakoś nie przemawia do mnie kolor cappucino czy zieleń. Proszę o pomoc.
> Pozdrawiam.
> Monika







Witam. Tynk firmy LAKMA akrylowy kolor 4040 kładzony pistoletem do tynku.

----------


## redpradnik

Zdaje sobie sprawe ze nie bardzo zwiazane z tematem...
Podziekowalem ekipie ktora mi robila ocieplenie - n a szczescie zanim polozyli tynk ( mozna poprawic ) 

Rysuja mi naroza... w zwiazku z tym szukam ekipy z polecenia do poprawek i polozenia tynku z okolic Krakowa - moze ktos z Was poleci??

----------


## gabba

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ferrerid=11061

 :Confused: 
witam,
Czy ktoś z Was ma doświadczenia z tego rodzaju podbitką ?
Jak się sprawuje z upływem czasu? Jak się ma koszt tego rozwiązania do powiedzmy podbitki drewnianej?

----------


## greentonado

> *Greentonado* swietna elewacja.Jaki kolor macie tej deski?(wlasnie masz deske elewacyjna czy płyte jak piszesz?) Czy masz moze jakies fotki jak to bylo mocowane do elewacji lub mozesz dokladniej wytlumaczyc ?



 madziorek_juchimiuk


    Podoba mi się Twoja elewacja, też o takiej myślę. Narazie jesteśmy na etapie budowania domu ale niebawem kryjemy dach i tu pytanie jaki kolor jest twojego dachy ciemny szary, czy czarny?? 

Witam
Dach creaton domino kolor łupek angobowany (taki ciemny grafit antracyt  na pewno nie jest czarny).
Na elewacji mam deskę elewacyjną cedral firmy euronit w kolorze brązowym C30. Sposób montażu wymyślony na miejscu przez mojego majstra i kierownika budowy. Do ściany zamocowano kątowniki , później płaskownik szer 20 cm. środek wypełniony styropianem gr 18 cm. Do płaskownika zamocowano teownik do którego na wkręty przyczepiona jest deska cedral.  Przesyłam fotkę.

----------


## monia19

Witam, jestem tu nowa. Planujemy tynkowanie domu /projekt archonu dom w rododendronach 6/. Chciałam zapytać czy ktos tynkował Ceresitem kolor Madeira 3 lub 5   i czy kolry Ceresitu wychodzą jasniej czy ciemniej w rzeczywistości. Pozdrawiam Monika

----------


## Dareckyy

Mamy Ceresit Indiana 2 i jest trochę ciemniejszy niż we wzorniku. Rzuć okiem na moje fotki https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...84322259320194

----------


## monia19

> Mamy Ceresit Indiana 2 i jest trochę ciemniejszy niż we wzorniku. Rzuć okiem na moje fotki https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...84322259320194



Dziekuję bardzo za info. Elewacja b. ładna.

----------


## Terry

A jaka jest teraz cena za m2 położenia tynku tzw. szlachetnego, chodzi mi o materiał i robociznę. Jeśli ktoś może podać orientacyjną cenę będę bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## Terry

I jeszcze jaka jest cena za podbitkę? Bardzo proszę o jakieś informacje.

----------


## monia19

> I jeszcze jaka jest cena za podbitkę? Bardzo proszę o jakieś informacje.


 Mam oferte na 56 zł/m2 - robocizna z materiałem zabezpieczonym i pomalowanym.

----------


## redpradnik

> Mam oferte na 56 zł/m2 - robocizna z materiałem zabezpieczonym i pomalowanym.


Dobra cena 

Ja placilem 18 za materiał, 30 zl za robocizne plus farba nie liczylem ile wyjdzie na metr..

----------


## kurt76

Tynk Ceresit mineralny CT 137 baranek 2 mm wersja biala (bez malowania)
Imitacja deski drewnianej w systemie Flex C Ment
Płytka klinkierowa Paradyż Natural Rosa
Drzwi i okna w kolorze Winchester XA
Blacha Pruszyński kolor miedziany (najmniejszy modul)
Rynny Raiko kolor miedziany
Kostka brukowa Nostalit Barwy Jesieni.

----------


## Majka 76

Witam!
Proszę o pomoc w dobraniu koloru elewacji do mojego czerwoniastego dachu..........wiem, że są do tego kolorniki, nawet je sprawdzałam, ale chciałam się poradzić,czekam na jakieś podpowiedzi i pomysły, bo już zgłupiałam i sama nie wiem na co sie zdecydować? czy żółty? czy beż? pomóżcie proszę!!


ach, zapomniałam dodać okna są złoty dąb,,,, rynny brąz...

----------


## stefula

> Z płytą elewacyjną cedral euronitu


jaki jest koszt tych płyt euronitu za m2 ?

----------


## darek77777

witam mam taki dylemat lepszy jest tynk akrylowy czy silikatowy 
z góry dziekuje za podpowiedzi.

----------


## AGP

Mój jeszcze "ciepły" tynk

----------


## ktosiek

Moja elewacja. Jeszcze nie wszystko skończone, ale wstawię. Ceresit sylikatowo-sylikonowy, kalahari 2, baranek 2mm

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Też myślałem o egzotyku, ale 70m2 i kwota do zapłaty za egzotyk spowodowały że wybrałem sosne. Poza tym uważam, że egzotyk aby ładnie wyglądał też będzie co jakiś czas wymagał potraktowania go np. jakimś drogim olejem. Obecne impregnaty, lazury itp są już tak dobrej jakości, że jakoś nie boję się że moją sosenkę coś zje... Udanych wyborów życzę.
> Pozdrawiam
> ROOT


Myślimy podobnie i też decydujemy się na sosnę lub ewentualnie modrzew  :smile:

----------


## Matilde1

Witam
Mam dachówkę kasztanową, ciemną brązową stolarkę. I dylemat  - jaką elewację. Zgodnie z projektem i warunkami musi być coś jasnego. Elewacje wpadające w żółty czy brzoskwiniony kolor nie za bardzo mi się podobają. Mąż wolałby jasną kawę z mlekiem, ale nie wiem czy to będzie pasowało, nia znalazłam zdjęć poglądowych. Czy może zupełnie jasny krem/ecru?
Możecie coś podpowiedzieć?

pozdrawiam

----------


## kurt76

Moze cos takiego? Maz ma chyba racje....

----------


## AGP

> śliczności! mogę wiedzieć co to za tynk? dokładnie jaki symbol.
> z góry dzięki.
> naprawdę ładnie!


Tynk silikonowo-silikatowy Malfarb  :wink:

----------


## Matilde1

*Kurt* chyba jednak nie ma :wink: , dzięki za rysunek. Dla mnie to jednak za mdłe rozwiązanie, aczkolwiek dach mam w ciemniejszym kolorze. Wpadło mi w oko zestawienie, które pojawiało się wcześniej w tym wątku.
Załącznik 55739

Kilku osobom podobała się ta kolorystyka, czy może ktoś próbował naśladować? Z jakim efektem i jakimi materiałami (tynk, farba)? Niekoniecznie w wersji nowoczesnej, moja elewacja do zbyt nowoczesnych nie należy.

pozdrawiam

----------


## kurt76

> *Kurt* chyba jednak nie ma, dzięki za rysunek. Dla mnie to jednak za mdłe rozwiązanie, aczkolwiek dach mam w ciemniejszym kolorze. Wpadło mi w oko zestawienie, które pojawiało się wcześniej w tym wątku.
> Załącznik 55739
> 
> Kilku osobom podobała się ta kolorystyka, czy może ktoś próbował naśladować? Z jakim efektem i jakimi materiałami (tynk, farba)? Niekoniecznie w wersji nowoczesnej, moja elewacja do zbyt nowoczesnych nie należy.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Za malo wiemy o projekcie, a przede wszystkim otoczeniu budynku zeby cos napisac na powaznie. 

Śmialo  :smile:

----------


## lukasza

> madziorek_juchimiuk
> 
> 
>     Podoba mi się Twoja elewacja, też o takiej myślę. Narazie jesteśmy na etapie budowania domu ale niebawem kryjemy dach i tu pytanie jaki kolor jest twojego dachy ciemny szary, czy czarny?? 
> 
> Witam
> Dach creaton domino kolor łupek angobowany (taki ciemny grafit antracyt  na pewno nie jest czarny).
> Na elewacji mam deskę elewacyjną cedral firmy euronit w kolorze brązowym C30. Sposób montażu wymyślony na miejscu przez mojego majstra i kierownika budowy. Do ściany zamocowano kątowniki , później płaskownik szer 20 cm. środek wypełniony styropianem gr 18 cm. Do płaskownika zamocowano teownik do którego na wkręty przyczepiona jest deska cedral.  Przesyłam fotkę.


Właśnie o tą technikę montażu miałem się pytać. Bo jeszcze cena samych desek "jest do łyknięcia"" w stosunku do jakości i estetyki to jednak cena montażu nieco podbija koszty. Ja miałem w planach zrobić z tego dwa szczyty na piętrze, po 16-17m2 a przecież wyroby Euronitu trochę ważą. 
Muszę doszukać ile to będzie ważyło i czy do pustaka ceramicznego da się to wszystko przymocować (dokładnie pod planuję 18 cm styro a na reszcie 20 cm). Jak rozpoznawałem okładzinę z płyt piaskowca 2 cm grube to montaż musiał być do betonu jeśli miało to być powyżej 2 m (w wybranych miejscach zamiast pustaków ceramicznych zalewa się beton).

robił ktoś tą deska większe powierzchnie??

----------


## Matilde1

> Za malo wiemy o projekcie, a przede wszystkim otoczeniu budynku zeby cos napisac na powaznie. 
> 
> Śmialo


To będę musiała cyknąć zdjęcie.

----------


## BetaGreta

Proszę o poradę w sprawie wyboru tynku.
Chcemy zrobić zgodnie z wizualizacją:

Ściany z pustaków z keramzytobetonu, ocieplenie wełną. Stolarka okienna i drzwiowa w kolorze szarym.
Dom położony w na granicy lasu. Wkoło drzewa (głównie sosny i brzozy). Front od północy, taras od zachodu.
Najchętniej nie robiłabym cokołu.
Wszelkie rady, nazwy, numery i inne przydatne informacje mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## mr6319

To ja pokażę swoją przemianę:



I mam pytanko.
Spieprzono mi marmolit na dolnej części domu - dopiero w słońcu widać wszystkie błędy. Czy można położyć drugą warstwę na istniejącą?

----------


## Matilde1

Spora przemiana  :Smile:

----------


## hubertsain

> Proszę o poradę w sprawie wyboru tynku.
> Chcemy zrobić zgodnie z wizualizacją:
> 
> Ściany z pustaków z keramzytobetonu, ocieplenie wełną. Stolarka okienna i drzwiowa w kolorze szarym.
> Dom położony w na granicy lasu. Wkoło drzewa (głównie sosny i brzozy). Front od północy, taras od zachodu.
> Najchętniej nie robiłabym cokołu.
> Wszelkie rady, nazwy, numery i inne przydatne informacje mile widziane


BetaGreta dom na wizualce wygląda czadowo  :Smile:  Powiem więcej, całego uroku nadadzą mu te drzewa, które macie na działce, a nie ma ich na wizualizacji. Dla mnie bomba.

----------


## BetaGreta

> BetaGreta dom na wizualce wygląda czadowo  Powiem więcej, całego uroku nadadzą mu te drzewa, które macie na działce, a nie ma ich na wizualizacji. Dla mnie bomba.


 Dziękuję  :smile: 
I właśnie o te drzewa się rozchodzi. Czy to, że w pobliżu jest dużo drzew ma wpływ na wybór tynku?
I jak jest z bielą w otoczeniu zieleni. Jaki odcień będzie odpowiedni?

----------


## hubertsain

> Dziękuję 
> I właśnie o te drzewa się rozchodzi. Czy to, że w pobliżu jest dużo drzew ma wpływ na wybór tynku?
> I jak jest z bielą w otoczeniu zieleni. Jaki odcień będzie odpowiedni?


W pobliżu drzew warto położyć tynk silikonowy np. ---> http://www.kreisel.com.pl/katalog_pr...on_protect_031
Co do odcienia koloru bieli to myślę, że ładny byłby najjaśniejszy z odcieni oliwki.

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Tynk silikonowy baumit, kolor smile



pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## BetaGreta

> W pobliżu drzew warto położyć tynk silikonowy np. ---> http://www.kreisel.com.pl/katalog_pr...on_protect_031
> Co do odcienia koloru bieli to myślę, że ładny byłby najjaśniejszy z odcieni oliwki.


Bardzo dziękuję za konkretną odpowiedź  :smile: 
Właśnie przeglądając forum wyczytałam, że większość jest za silikonowym.
Czyli tego będę się trzymać  :smile:

----------


## Browar

> I mam pytanko.
> Spieprzono mi marmolit na dolnej części domu - dopiero w słońcu widać wszystkie błędy. Czy można położyć drugą warstwę na istniejącą?


Bez problemu

marmolit łatwo "spieprzyć" wystarczy że źle wymieszany a widac dopiero po wyschnięcu. Zaciągasz nową warstę i po problemie

Browar

----------


## Matilde1

> Witam
> 
> Tynk silikonowy baumit, kolor smile
> 
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK


O widzę, że coś w moim guście  :smile:

----------


## orasje

Witam serdecznie, czy ktoś wykorzystał na elewację tynk WEBER Alabaster, Agat lub Malachit?. Jest to ostatnia plaleta kolorów Webera. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## monia19

Moja elewacja ceresit columbia 1 i 2, paski 3. 


http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a5b62e768.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...0c7cc9287.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...97151466c.html

----------


## maczek16

Transformacja mojego domku  :wink:

----------


## gp69

> Transformacja mojego domku


Efekt spektakularny. Gratuluję !

----------


## Tomek i Kasia K.

No to jeszcze moją przemianę wrzucę. Tynk mineralny 2,0 Kreisela + farba silikatowa Kreisela.
Przed przebudową:
URL=http://www.fmix.pl/zdjecie/1472778/dscn6265][/URL]



Po przebudowie:

----------


## mr6319

Ponieważ nie jest to wątek o przebudowach i zmianach jakie dokonały się z naszymi starymi domami, a zaczęliśmy dość masowo pokazywać tu nasze przebudowane domy, postanowiłem założyć nowy wątek.
W wątku tym będziemy pokazywać transformacje naszych domów. Przebudowałeś dom ze starego, nadbudowałeś, dobudowałeś -  pokaż jak wyszło wałaśnie tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...70#post4733770

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maczek16

Rewelacja, gratuluję!




> No to jeszcze moją przemianę wrzucę. Tynk mineralny 2,0 Kreisela + farba silikatowa Kreisela.
> Przed przebudową:
> URL=http://www.fmix.pl/zdjecie/1472778/dscn6265][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Po przebudowie:

----------


## domenicos

Ogólnie mi się średnio podobają tego typu budynki. ALE - biorąc pod uwagę bazę, jaką dysponowałeś, to jest REWELACJA. Jeszcze jak wykończysz, to na pewno będzie super. Świetnie byłoby jeszcze jak byś zrobił zdjęcia z takiej samej pozycji jak poprzednio, aby możliwe było łatwiejsze porównanie.

----------


## andrzejporaj

całkiem niezły początek tylko co z ta elewacją? mnie się podoba ta, ale do tego dachu chyba trzeba inny kolor

----------


## andrzejporaj

znalazłem sporo na stronie www.nowaerakamienia.pl ale nie umiem tu wkleić zdjęć....

----------


## andrzejporaj

http://www.nowaerakamienia.pl/realizacje/detail/980 to jest moim zdaniem ładna elewacja

----------


## andrzejporaj

http://www.nowaerakamienia.pl/realizacje/detail/1215 Tej też nic nie brakuje ale jest jak dla mnie zbyt ułożona...

----------


## Browar

Panie Andrzeju,

bardzo ładny spam reklamowy..  :wink:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## naberia

maczek, a mi się baaardzo podoba. Rewelacja!

----------


## nazwa12

> moja propozycja


Też mamy ciemny dach,czekoladowy.Podoba mi się żólty i pewnie taki będziemy mieli,ale czas pokaże  :smile:

----------


## izaa

Witam 

Jestem zupełny laik w tej sprawie więc proszę o pomoc w sprawie doboru tynku na elewację.
Jaki to powinien być tynk: mineralny, silikonowy? Na co zwrócić uwagę, jakiego producenta wybrać? 
No i mam prośbę w sprawie doboru kolorystyki do mojej stodoły.
Myślę o złamanej bieli i szarości wpadającej w lekki brąz. Pod oknami są "wklejki" które będą w jaśniejszym kolorze. Dach jest brązowy jak na zdjęciu, stolarka w kolorze orzecha. Taras będzie drewniany (kiedyś...)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza ostatnia realizacja:

----------


## lampa

Witam wszystkich,
Jestem tu nowy i mam nadzieję, że przyjmiecie mnie z otwartymi rękoma  :smile: 
Wątek ten czytam już od dawna, jednak dopiero teraz postanowiłem się zarejestrować. Powód?
Porównując te wszystkie piękne elewacje z moją białą, naszła mnie ochota na zmiany!  :smile: 
Jutro postaram się wstawić fotki mojego domu z nadzieją, że mi podpowiecie jak można go "ożywić" 
Serdecznie pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## kasiaros

Lampa, chętnie zobaczę Twoją białą elewację  :smile:  Tak na marginesie - sama taką planuję!!!

----------


## alfa36

Hubertsain, możesz napisac, jaki  kolor ma ten tynk i jakiej jest firmy?

----------


## hubertsain

> Hubertsain, możesz napisac, jaki  kolor ma ten tynk i jakiej jest firmy?


Tynk silikon firmy Kreisel.
Kolory:
- najjaśniejszy 29988
- ciemniejszy - 27345
- najciemniejszy - 27333

----------


## izaa

> Tynk silikon firmy Kreisel.
> Kolory:
> - najjaśniejszy 29988
> - ciemniejszy - 27345
> - najciemniejszy - 27333


Bardzo ładna elewacja, ja też ide w szarości lecz złamane beżem :smile: 
Czy ten kolor 29988 to jest czysta czy złamana biel?
Poszukuję koloru typu biel złamana lekką szarością a we wzorniku wszystkie wydaja mi się lekko żółte...

----------


## orasje

Hubertsain, dom 1 klasa. Powiedz mi jak zrobiłeś bonie. Czy są to listwy wtopione w styropian, czy dawałeś taśmę bo z daleka nie widzę. Wydaje mi się że listwy. Mam rację? Monia19-a na Twoim domu czy masz bonie czy zmianę koloru-też nie widze dobrze?. A może ktoś napisze, jak robi sie bonie taśmą, na co uważać, jak malować. Może zdjęcie?. Miłego weekendu.

----------


## żona m

Uffff przebrnelam przez caly wątek. Doszlam do wniosku, ze 80% domów to odcienie żóltego z bordowa lub brązową dachówką. Tak jakby nie było innych barw w palecie kolorów.

----------


## nazwa12

> Uffff przebrnelam przez caly wątek. Doszlam do wniosku, ze 80% domów to odcienie żóltego z bordowa lub brązową dachówką. Tak jakby nie było innych barw w palecie kolorów.


Witam tak,a jak pol wiochy ma beże lub jakieś zielenie to może nasz pierwszy będzie żólty.Jak pomalujemy na kolor jaki ma sąsiad,to powiedzą że odgapiamy.Tak myślę że większość inwestorów robi.Nam się też podoba bardzo jasny fiolecik,ale musimy pomyśleć. :smile:

----------


## Matilde1

> Uffff przebrnelam przez caly wątek. Doszlam do wniosku, ze 80% domów to odcienie żóltego z bordowa lub brązową dachówką. Tak jakby nie było innych barw w palecie kolorów.


Często kolory są narzucone w WZ, ja mam dozwolony kolor dachówki właśnie brąz lub czerwień.

----------


## orzeszkowa

To i ja pokażę swoją elewację, wprawdzie jeszcze nieskonczoną ale już coś tam widać. 
Duże kontrowersje wzbudził kamień. Trochę sie martwiłam czy to będzie dobry wybór ale ostatecznie uważam, że fajnie wyszło tym bardziej, że kupowałam go w ciemno przez internet z drugiego konca Polski.

----------


## queene

> To i ja pokażę swoją elewację, wprawdzie jeszcze nieskonczoną ale już coś tam widać. 
> Duże kontrowersje wzbudził kamień. Trochę sie martwiłam czy to będzie dobry wybór ale ostatecznie uważam, że fajnie wyszło tym bardziej, że kupowałam go w ciemno przez internet z drugiego konca Polski.


chyba szykuje sie jedna z łądniejszych elewacji tu pokazywanych...

----------


## orzeszkowa

Dziękuję Pati, bardzo sie cieszę, że Ci się podoba  :smile:   Wkrótce pokażę efekt finalny.

----------


## ziuta62

:jaw drop: Prawie jak z okładki Muratora na czerwiec.Po prostu śliczna!!!!

----------


## Aleksandryta

*orzeszkowa* pieknie !!!  :big grin:  To projekt indywidualny domu?

----------


## queene

możesz powiedzieć co to za drewno...jeśli to drewno bo plastik imitujacy drewno tez juz spotkałam  :smile:

----------


## orzeszkowa

Tak to projekt indywidualny, a drewno to okoume (czyt okume) olejowane na złoty dąb. Surowe drewno jest bardzo jasne. Super, że Wam sie podoba  :smile:

----------


## orzeszkowa

Moze na zdjęciu wygląda troche nienaturalnie ale w rzeczywistosci widac, że to drewno. Ten efekt wynika z faktu ze to okoume nie ma prawie zadnych sęków . Zalezało mi na bezsękowym drewnie żeby nie było zbyt rustykalnie .

----------


## orasje

orzeszkowa, dachówka to chyba domino?. Daj parę zdjęć komina i kominków na poszyciu dachowym. Można?

----------


## monia19

"Monia19-a na Twoim domu czy masz bonie czy zmianę koloru-też nie widze dobrze?. A może ktoś napisze, jak robi sie bonie taśmą, na co uważać, jak malować. Może zdjęcie?. Miłego weekendu." 


My mamy malowane pasy. Nie zdecydowaliśmy się na bonie ze względów praktycznych. Efekt jest niezły. Najważniejszy jest poziom pasów fachowcy rysowali je od poziomicy.

----------


## Basia_KRK

> orzeszkowa, dachówka to chyba domino?. Daj parę zdjęć komina i kominków na poszyciu dachowym. Można?


Podłączam się pod prośbę  :smile:

----------


## abccomputers

Nasza elewacja wykonana 7 lat temu  :smile:  i nadal jest w super stanie  :smile:

----------


## gabba

A czy możecie podpowiedzieć jakie są *alternatywy* (ekonomia teżważna  :wink:  ) dla tynku mozaikowego na cokole ?

----------


## queene

> A czy możecie podpowiedzieć jakie są *alternatywy* (ekonomia teżważna  ) dla tynku mozaikowego na cokole ?


dobre pytanie, ja ciągle sie waham - klinkier czy tynk, a może jeszcze cos innego

----------


## Matilde1

> A czy możecie podpowiedzieć jakie są *alternatywy* (ekonomia teżważna  ) dla tynku mozaikowego na cokole ?


To mozaikowy taki drogi?

----------


## gabba

> To mozaikowy taki drogi?


Może nie, ale piękny też nie bardzo

----------


## Matilde1

> Może nie, ale piękny też nie bardzo


Można pewnie też zwykły, pomalowany na ciemniejszy kolor. Mnie dla odmiany klinkier się mniej podoba niż mozaikowy.

----------


## kris6868

> A czy możecie podpowiedzieć jakie są *alternatywy* (ekonomia teżważna  ) dla tynku mozaikowego na cokole ?



Bolix produkuje tynk Deco, ale jeszcze go nie sprawdziłem, jak mi wyjdzie to dam zdjęcie.Będę  go kładł pistoletem na filar i przód balkonu.

http://www.bolix.pl/?a=produkt&b=pokaz&id=23

http://www.artbud.pl/Akrylowy_dekora..._kg-19202.html

http://www.projektoskop.pl/a-9805-ka...ugie-lata.html

----------


## orzeszkowa

> Podłączam się pod prośbę


Dachówka to domino (zresztą podpatrzona tutaj na forum), kominów jeszcze nie mamy, kamien to łupek szarogłazowy z kopalni jenków. Załączam zdjecie elewacji z przodu. Drewno w rzeczywistości jest jasniejsze bardziej miodowe.

----------


## ewatre

Witam  :wink: 
Poszukuję inspiracji do elewacji domu, z połączeniem drewna i tynku. 

Mój domek na wizualizacji ma taki kolor:

... ale nęci mnie jakaś zmiana...
Na pewno chcemy szary dach. Obawiam się niebieskich okien, bo ten kolor (nietypowy) prawdopodobnie mocno podbije cenę (chciałam okna drewniane...)

Przejrzałam pół tego wątku i niewiele jest takich propozycji (jedna z nich- bardzo interesująca- w powyższym wątku  :wink: 
Chciałabym wkleić poszukującym parę zdjęć, może kogoś zainspirują?
Nie ukrywam, że kręcą mnie te niebieskie/ kolorowe okna... choć nie tylko, jestem otwarta na różne opcje...
Jeśli ktoś zna/ widział(a) ciekawe, nietypowe połączenie drewna i tynku, proszę, aby się podzielił(a)...
Tymczasem dzielę się ja:

----------


## agi_78

Nasz elewacja. Dom tradycyjny i elewacje tez taka. dachówka, kominy, cokoły ceglaste, tynk zółty, baranek 1,5 mm, okna białe, drzwi i podbitka ciemny orzech  :smile:

----------


## Exclamation

A może coś takiego drewno i kamień:

----------


## xiayu

Witajcie!
Zimą stałam się szczęśliwą posiadaczką przedstawionej poniżej kurzej chatki :smile: 
Generalnie straszy sajdingiem i blachą na dachu  :big grin:  Ale cóż - własna!! 



Chciałam ją na początku wyburzyć ale na 99% pod sajdingiem kryją się ściany z wapienia! (oprócz przybudówki, gdzie są obecnie drzwi wejściowe)
No i tak sobie pomyślałam, że szkoda by było to niszczyć, zwłaszcza, że zawsze stawiałam na naturę!
Dom to dwie izby, chciałabym go rozbudować wzdłuż i wzwyż - i to najlepiej w drewnie!!!
Może macie jakieś ciekawe zdjęcia/projekty domów wykonanych z połączenia naturalnego kamienia (najlepiej wapienia) i drewna - oczywiście chodzi tu o takie połączenie, gdzie cały duży fragment jest cały w kamieniu.
Pozdrawiam i z niecierpliwością czekam na pomysły! (akurat sąsiad zaczyna się budować i jakoś mnie naszło, żeby w końcu ruszyć do przodu :smile:

----------


## Viga

*Agi* - bardzo fajna Ci ta elewacja wyszła. Ja się zastanawiam nad taką, albo bardziej białą.
Możesz napisać co to za żółty (firma i dokładny kolor), jaki tynk i dlaczego baranek?
Powoli zmierzamy do tynkowania i pora rozejrzeć się w temacie, w którym na razie
jestem zielona.

----------


## agi_78

> *Agi* - bardzo fajna Ci ta elewacja wyszła. Ja się zastanawiam nad taką, albo bardziej białą.
> Możesz napisać co to za żółty (firma i dokładny kolor), jaki tynk i dlaczego baranek?
> Powoli zmierzamy do tynkowania i pora rozejrzeć się w temacie, w którym na razie
> jestem zielona.


*Viga* tynk akrylowy firmy Bravo, kolor 10003, ale na żywo kolor jest bardziej intensywny. Jeśli wolisz jasniejsze, to tą na żywo możesz być rozczarowana. A baranek, to już kwestia upodobań  :smile:

----------


## Viga

*Agi*, dziękuję za odpowiedź. Ech, myślałam, że on właśnie taki stonowany. Mam okna złoty dąb i szukam czegoś odpowiedniego. Muszę obejrzeć sobie ich paletę barw.
No tak, z tym "barankiem" to głupio zapytałam, ale na wytłumaczenie się napiszę, że jestem zielona (jeszcze  :wink:  ) w tym temacie.

Ale Wasz domek jest piękny!

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Dachówka to domino (zresztą podpatrzona tutaj na forum), kominów jeszcze nie mamy, kamien to łupek szarogłazowy z kopalni jenków. Załączam zdjecie elewacji z przodu. Drewno w rzeczywistości jest jasniejsze bardziej miodowe.


Super! Bardzo fajnie wyszło  :smile:

----------


## agagrusz

Witajcie,
zwracam się z prośbą o pomoc.
Nie potrafimy wybrać koloru elewacji. Domek ocieplony, dzień decyzji się zbliża, a my nie umiemy się zdecydować.
https://picasaweb.google.com/agagrus...CJqDzZ_IiavqEQ 
Parterówka, dachówka kasztan Robena, brama, okna i drzwi (będą) w kolorze mahoń.
Sąsiad po prawej ma różowy kolor elewacji, po lewej blady żółty.
Cokół będzie taki: 
http://www.cerrad.pl/images/stories/...RGUND-PLUS.jpg
No i pytanie (jakich pewnie wiele w tym wątku): JAKI kolor elewacji?
Tynk będzie silikonowy, baranek, uziarnienie 1,5mm
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

> A może coś takiego drewno i kamień:


Biały kamień - CUUUDO!

----------


## talent11

Jaki macie pomysł na kolor elewacji, ogrodzenia i kostki??
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...9dd26a186.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...00e7fae4a.html

----------


## Anndzia

Witam serdecznie. Wiem, że to nie ten wątek, ale poszukuję kawałeczka podibitki pcv z gamratu w kolorze grafit. Może ktoś ma odpady takiej to bardzo pilnie zakupię :wink: 
A nasza elewacja prawie biała i widać też podibitkę o jaką mi chodzi: 







Bardzo proszę pomóżcie.

----------


## malkul

kris6868 
  My też kładziemy ten tynk BOLIX DECO   pistoletem na cokoły, komin i dwa słupy. Wygląda cudnie jak bedzie całośc to tez wstawie fotki.

----------


## winthek

Na kazdym zdjeciu kolor wychodzi inaczej.. 
Pierwsze lepiej oddaje rzeczywistosc ale tak naprawde dom jest jasniutko bezowy  :smile: 




Podmurowka i slupki beda wykonczone w tym tygodniu, wstawie fotki.

----------


## cziczu

a co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu?nie wiem czy kolor ścian nie jest zbyt mdły? co sądzicie?

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...104fe9039.html

----------


## Aleksandryta

> a co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu?nie wiem czy kolor ścian nie jest zbyt mdły? co sądzicie?
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...104fe9039.html


Znaczy ten dom zbudowałeś? Na wizualce ładnie wygląda ta propozycja.

----------


## cziczu

> Znaczy ten dom zbudowałeś? Na wizualce ładnie wygląda ta propozycja.


zaczynamy budowę za miesiąc, to jest wizualizacja wykonana przez mnie w photoshopie, domek wygląda tak:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z128,dom,...w,budowie.html
ale mnie osobiście podobają się domki z dodatkiem drewna :wink: dachók mamy już kupioną grafitową i chciałam się poradzić co do koloru ścian i podbitki :wink: co sądzicie

----------


## queene

> a co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu?nie wiem czy kolor ścian nie jest zbyt mdły? co sądzicie?
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...104fe9039.html


kolor elewacji jak dla mnie idealny, tylko drewno dla mnie zbyt ciemnoczerwone (wolę zimniejsze odcienie)
no i nie zdecydowałabym sie na białe rynny  :wink:

----------


## naberia

A jaki kolor stolarki okienno - drzwiowej planujesz? wydaje mi się, że dobrze by było, gdyby się zgrał z kolorem podbitki i ewentualnych dodatków drewnianych na elewacji...

----------


## naberia

> zanim dojdzie do robienia elewacji zmienisz koncepcję z 10 razy jak nie więcej 
> białe rynny ładnie wyglądają tylko w katalogach, w praktyce jest zupełnie inaczej.


Dokładnie  :smile:

----------


## cziczu

> zanim dojdzie do robienia elewacji zmienisz koncepcję z 10 razy jak nie więcej 
> białe rynny ładnie wyglądają tylko w katalogach, w praktyce jest zupełnie inaczej.


a nie!!!białe rynny to przypadek, pozostały z projektu na którym pracowałam :wink:  w życiu białych bym nie założyła, nawet przez myśł by mi to nie przemkło :wink: 
to jest pierwotna wersja:
http://www.z500.pl/Thumb.php?src=pro...473&height=355

----------


## cziczu

> A jaki kolor stolarki okienno - drzwiowej planujesz? wydaje mi się, że dobrze by było, gdyby się zgrał z kolorem podbitki i ewentualnych dodatków drewnianych na elewacji...


chyba coś w brązach, miodowy czy jakoś tak, może to drewno też odrobinę jaśniejsze i nie w odcieniu czerwonym

----------


## nodan

Proszę pomóżcie mi się na coś zdecydować, stworzyłem kilka wariantów.











i teraz tył:










I szczyty

----------


## Aleksandryta

Tył domku to nr 1 najbardziej mnie sie podoba i taki sam przod. Nie ponumerowales propozycji i wszystko sie zlewa  :big tongue: . Wybitnie nie podobaja mi sie drzwi wejsciowe do domu. Kompletnie nie pasuja do tej nowoczesnej "stodółki". Najlepiej gdyby drewno bylo w jasnym zabarwieniu (w kolorze pokazanym wlasnie na nr 1 tyl domu) i oczywiscie drzwi tez. Proste w kolorze drewnianej elewacji, ewentualnie w formie poziomych deseczek, jak na elewacji. Reszta jest super, a te okna to miodzio  :big grin:  Nie wspomne o cudownym rąbku na dachu  :big grin:  W sumie to kazda z Twoich propozycji jest fajna, tylko te drzwi... jak nie z tego swiata  :sad: 
Fajny domeczek naprawde  :smile:  A jaki to projekt?

----------


## nodan

Projekt to Zx17 z pracowni Z500. Kolor drzwi ma być taki sam, jak okien czyli złoty dąb. Drzwi są we wnęce, której wykończenie też nie będzie bez znaczenia przy dopasowaniu do reszty elewacji Okna obecne różnią się od tych na szkicach. U mnie w dzienniku są pokazane obecnie zamontowane u mnie. Myslalem nad takimi wzorem jeszcze, ale zonie sie tamte podobają. Sam mam wątpliwość co do ich kształtu

----------


## Aleksandryta

*Nodan* stanowisko żony to rzecz święta  :wink:  Sama jestem czyjąś zoną  :big tongue:  Ale naprawde te drzwi pasuja do domów z klasyczną elewacją . Np takiego, cos w stylu retro-klasycznym. Okiennice, proste okna...



Budujecie dom w nowoczesnym stylu, chcecie miec nowoczesną elewację. Więc jesteście "trendy" wobec obecnych wymogów estetycznych  :wink:  A te drzwi sa po prostu "passe".  :wink:  Proste drzwi bez wytłoczeń, bez tych okienkowych wygibasow. Niech bedzie okienko w srodku, jak juz musi byc, ale proste waskie, bez ozdobnikow...

Popatrzcie tutaj

http://www.adeco.de/pl/wypelnienia-drzwiowe/

Oczywiscie nie musicie tam kupowac, bo te drzwi sa raczej drogie, tylko chodzi o sam styl.
Cala twoja koncepcja elewacji padnie przez te drzwi  :wink: 

Piękny ten wasz domek. Taki... współczesny  :big grin:

----------


## queene

> Proszę pomóżcie mi się na coś zdecydować, stworzyłem kilka wariantów.


 jak dla mnie ta  :smile:  rozbija dłuuuuugość domku wszerz

----------


## mleczajka

witam,
szukam zdjęć domów z niebieską elewacją lub z niebieskimi elementami, np. opaskami wokół okien. Mam czerwoną dachówkę, stolarkę złoty dąb i wymarzyłam sobie niebieski domek  :smile:  Ale muszę się upewnić w wyborze i szukam inspiracji. Pomożecie?

----------


## Aleksandryta

> witam,
> szukam zdjęć domów z niebieską elewacją lub z niebieskimi elementami, np. opaskami wokół okien. Mam czerwoną dachówkę, stolarkę złoty dąb i wymarzyłam sobie niebieski domek  Ale muszę się upewnić w wyborze i szukam inspiracji. Pomożecie?






Tak szczerze nie wyobrażam sobie niebieskiego domu z czerwonym dachem, ale to kwestia gustu. Jak widać powyżej nie ma czerwonego dachu, a juz na pewno zlotego dębu na oknach. Podstawa tutaj są białe okna. Trzeba było o tym wcześniej pomyśleć wybierając kolor dachu i stolarki.
No ale do odważnych świat należy....

----------


## zbyszek57

polataj po stronach miast Cypryjskich.. klasyczne domy na Cyprze, tym greckim czyli Larnaca, Limassol. Akrotiri czy Pafos maja dachy z dachowki ceramicznej,,oraz niebieskie okiennice i opaski wkolo okien..wyglada to bardzo fajnie.

----------


## qqlio

> witam,
> szukam zdjęć domów z niebieską elewacją lub z niebieskimi elementami, np. opaskami wokół okien. Mam czerwoną dachówkę, stolarkę złoty dąb i wymarzyłam sobie niebieski domek  Ale muszę się upewnić w wyborze i szukam inspiracji. Pomożecie?


Plan zagospodarowania (o ile istnieje) pozwala na niebieska elewacje?

----------


## mleczajka

> Plan zagospodarowania (o ile istnieje) pozwala na niebieska elewacje?


no ba, kolor jak każdy inny  :smile:  

Plan zabrania jaskrawych kolorów.

----------


## izaa

No to alpejska, niebieska inspiracja  :smile: 


By izuniak at 2011-07-27


By izuniak at 2011-07-27

----------


## mleczajka

> No to alpejska, niebieska inspiracja 
> 
> 
> By izuniak at 2011-07-27
> 
> 
> By izuniak at 2011-07-27



izaa, dzięki. Właśnie podobny kolor chodzi mi po głowie  :smile:  Tylko, że ja mam stolarkę złoty dąb... chyba muszę sobie wizualkę sprawić. Polecicie jakiś prosty program do pokolorowania domu? Próbowałam już kilku kolorników, ale tam mają bardzo ograniczone barwy. Najlepiej jakbym mogła pokolorować paletą NCS.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Poza tym na ostatnich zdjąciach też chyba jest ciemny dach, tak po brzegach dachu widzę, ale do końca nie wiem... I białe okna...
Mleczajka spróbuj na wizualkach, niestety nie znam takiego programu.

----------


## nodan

> Tył domku to nr 1 najbardziej mnie sie podoba i taki sam przod. Nie ponumerowales propozycji i wszystko sie zlewa . Wybitnie nie podobaja mi sie drzwi wejsciowe do domu. Kompletnie nie pasuja do tej nowoczesnej "stodółki". Najlepiej gdyby drewno bylo w jasnym zabarwieniu (w kolorze pokazanym wlasnie na nr 1 tyl domu) i oczywiscie drzwi tez. Proste w kolorze drewnianej elewacji, ewentualnie w formie poziomych deseczek, jak na elewacji. Reszta jest super, a te okna to miodzio  Nie wspomne o cudownym rąbku na dachu  W sumie to kazda z Twoich propozycji jest fajna, tylko te drzwi... jak nie z tego swiata 
> Fajny domeczek naprawde  A jaki to projekt?


A jaki kolor podbitki?

----------


## wujekkazik

Witajcie,
mam do Was pytanie :smile: 
właśnie kupiliśmy dom i szukamy pomysłu na elewację. Czy znacie może jakieś darmowe programy do wizualizacji?
chcemy połączyć np elewację silikonową lub akrylową(nota bene-która lepsza?) z płytkami klinkierowymi(na razie :smile:  :smile: 
stolarka niestety biała...dach planujemy z dachówki cer w czerwonawym kolorze,powiedzmy opalenizny śródziemnomorskiej..
tak dla podpowiedzi zdjęcie "pleców"domu


z góry dziękujemy za pomoc i podpowiedzi


A&W

----------


## Aleksandryta

I dobrze , ze biala. Taki dom ladniej wyglada z biala stolarka. Ale jak mamy ci podpowiedziec jaka elewacja, jak nie wiadomo jaki dach bedzie? przeciez kolor dachu jest najwazniejszy.

----------


## Elena76

Aleksandryta, nie doczytałaś  :smile:

----------


## jarett

Pomóżcie proszę:
1. *Którą wersję* frontową wybrać (nie możemy się zdecydować) i dlaczego? Tynk będzie lekko złamany biały. 

2. Jeśli wersję z tą *niby-żaluzją* z przodu - to co to jest i gdzie to kupić?  :smile: 

3. Chcieliśmy obłożyć  tym drewnem również *wykusz z tyłu* (ostatnie zdjęcie). Ale ze względu na koszty (ponad 8000zł) - zrezygnowaliśmy. Co zamiast? Zostawić białe? Może szary tynk?

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
Tył:

----------


## Jarosławiec

Witam.
Proszę o pomoc. Od przeglądania tematu pęka mi głowa.
Potrzebuję dobrać kolor okien i elewacji.
Dachówka to kasztan robena.

Okna planuję złocisty dąb lub orzech.

Elewacja to coś z jasną żółcią lub morela.

Jeśli macie jakieś propozycje to z chęcią się przyjżę.

Z góry dziękuję 
pozdrowienia z nad morza

----------


## XX

jaret rys nr 4.
ze wzgledow estetycznych, ekonomicznych i praktycznych. drewno w zaglebieniu nie bedzie gnic, a takie wypustki na elewacji z innych wersji ciezko obrobic zeby nie zaciekalo. z drugiej strony zamiast na elewacji poloz drewniany taras i bedzie git :wink: 
ewentualnie 5  ale musi byc ta sama wysokosc drewna i musisz je dobrze obrobic blacharką na górze

----------


## jarett

> jaret rys nr 4.
> ze wzgledow estetycznych, ekonomicznych i praktycznych. drewno w zaglebieniu nie bedzie gnic, a takie wypustki na elewacji  z innych wersji ciezko obrobic zeby nie zaciekalo. z drugiej strony zamiast na elewacji poloz drewniany taras i bedzie git


Drewniany taras i tak będzie  :smile: 
Drewno będzie egzotyczne. Myślę, że tak szybko nie zgnije.

----------


## XX

musialbys w elewacji zrobic wpusty - zeby tynk byl bardziej wysuniety niz deska.

elewacje z tymi wypustkami sa dla mnie pozatym przerysowane
4 lub 5.zdecydowanie.

----------


## jarett

> musialbys w elewacji zrobic wpusty - zeby tynk byl bardziej wysuniety niz deska.
> 
> elewacje z tymi wypustkami sa dla mnie pozatym przerysowane
> 4 lub 5.zdecydowanie.


4 jest również moim faworytem, ale czegoś mi tam jednak brakuje...
Mam jeszcze 2 inne pomysły: 

4a. 
4b. 

I w tym samym klimacie tył:
1. 
1a. 
1b.

----------


## orasje

Witam
Poproszę o komentarze.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Aleksandryta, nie doczytałaś


O żesz  :eek:  Coś niedowidze ostatnio...

----------


## XX

orasje bardzo łąadny domek ale nie kapuje z tymi drzwiami - ktore są wejsciowe? moze by je jakos zaakcentowac? jaka bedzie barierka? będzie jakas jętka na froncie nad balkonem?
opaska czarna czy brąz?

----------


## orasje

Dobre pytanie. Dom sklada sie (sorry za brak polskich znakow) z dwoch domow. Ma wiec dwa osobne wejscia i w srodku, wewnatrz drzwi pomiedzy dwoma czesciami domu. Ma 230 m. kw i przeznaczony jest dla dwoch rodzin. To "Borowik"z Archonu tyle ze z pelnymi piwnicami co daje 320 m. kw. Pierwotnie ten jasny tynk wokol boni mial byc ciemniejszy, bardziej zielony ale wyszlo tak jak widac. Opaska z masy zywicznej ciemno szara. Tez myslimy a raczej mysle o jetce...moze uda mi sie przekonac zone. Dodala by ona (jetka) troche fantazji do domu. Duzo jeszcze do wykonania, schody, opaska wokol domu, barierki na balkonie, etc.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Hmmm nie podobała wam sie wersja nowoczesna zaproponowana przez Archon? Tak szczerze to nie rozumiem, zastosowaliscie piekna (i bardzo drogą- coś o tym wiem  :smile: ) nowoczesna dachówkę, macie nowoczesne okna, a kolor wybraliscie w stylu stosowanym w Polsce juz od kilkunastu lat...Stylizowane drzwi, jak do retro domku... I tych boni coś za dużo...Ten dach nie pasuje w ogole do reszty domu  :Confused:  A balustrada na balkon bedzie nowoczesna?

----------


## orasje

No nareszcie Aleksandryta...już myslałem, że się nie doczekam Twojej opinii. Biorąc pod uwagę nasze wcześniejsze dyskusje, pozwól, że nie zwrócę uwagi na Twój komentarz i opinię...
Chociaż zapytam o coś...Jaki Ty byś wybrała kolor elewacji? ...i co masz na myśli pisząc że dach nie pasuje do reszty domu...jak w ogóle dach może nie pasować do domu (a zrobiony jest tak jak w projekcie).

----------


## Aleksandryta

*orasje* dach w tym znaczeniu, ze macie nowoczesną dachowke płaską. Sam dom i ten dach jest w porzadku. Podbitka super! Ładnie komponuje z dachem. Ładny, zgrabny dom o prostej bryle. Ja zrobiłabym biała elewację, a bonie w kolorze szarym.
Dlaczego krytykuję ten żółty.. Bo sama wiesz, że co drugi dom w Polsce jest pomalowany na ten kolor. I ta moda na żółty trwa już kilkanaście lat. Od wielu lat polskie domy sa przyozdabiane czerwoną lub brazową dachówką z właśnie z żółtymi i morelowymi elewacjami. Od 2-3 lat modny jest dach w palecie szarości i najmodniejsze są płaskie dachówki. Dla mnie to jest sygnał do przełamania tej mody na ciepłe kolory na elewacji domu. Nawet Archon dodał od pewnego czasu do projektów gotowych opcję tzw. nowoczesną, właśnie w celu unowocześnienia swoich projektów, których większośc sprzedaje od co  najmniej 10 lat. Czy widzisz w nich żółty kolor elewacji ?
Jeśli zdecydowałaś się przełamać ten  obowiązujący w Polsce trend z kolorystyką domów kupując szarą nowoczesną dachówkę, to konsekwentnie elewacja też powinna być bardziej odważna....
Ja też kupiłam taką dachówkę do mojej stodoły, też proste okna, tyle że biała stolarka. I wcale ten mój dom nie jest super nowoczesny .... Jak będę już  na etapie malowania elewacji (teraz mam SSZ) to wybiorę coś z palety bieli i szarości.
Tak naprawdę to kwestia gustu, no ale prosiłaś o komentarze...

----------


## orasje

Aleksandryta...dziekuje za konstuktywna opinie. Barzdo mi sie podoba. Inna niz inne. Problem z tym projektem byl taki ze potrzebowalismy domu dwurodzinnego. Ze 100 gotowych projektow moze tylko 1 lub 2 dotycza domow dwurodzinnych, reszta to ladne i modne bryly ale typowo jednorodzinne. Niestety taka byla potrzeba. Co do tego zoltego koloru to tak naprawde jest to jasno zielony ale tak jasny ze wyglada na zdjeciu jak zolty. Ale nim nie jest  :Smile:  Innymi slowy, na domu nie ma zadnego koloru zoltego. Gdybysmy zrobili tak jak planowalismy, to bylaby to rewolucja na rynku kolorow i designu elewacji w Polsce. Moze nastepnym razem. Dzieki za opinie raz jeszcze. Za pare dni konczymi elewacje i zrobie zdjecia przy innym naswietleniu. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## queene

> Witam
> Poproszę o komentarze.


jestem ciekawa tego zielonego przy innym świetle
co do stylu, też wydaje mi się że dachówka -stricte nowoczesna- troche odbiega od reszty...jaką planujecie balustradę ?
no i....nie dało się tego okna nad drzwiami wejściowymi obniżyć do lini drzwi balkonowych ?

----------


## orasje

Co do okna nad drzwiami to jest to trend, o ktorym uslyszycie za jakies powiedzmy 6 do 8 miesiecy kiedy wejdzie do Polski. A co do balustrady...no wlasnie, jak myslicie, co by bylo najlepsza opcja...my myslimy o szkle hartowanym, przezroczystym i slupkach ze stali nierdzewnej kolory srebrnego. Jak myslicie...?

----------


## XX

szkło ok, ciemnoczarny drewniany balkon tez ok

----------


## Aleksandryta

Szkło super, tylko pamietaj o szczelinie na dole, zeby móc wymiatać śnieg z balkonu na dół.

----------


## zuziaaa

witaj Orzeszkowa
jestem zachwycona Twoim domkiem...ja bed rowniez miala elewacje z łupka  z jenkowic...tylko nie mam fachowcow ktorzy by mi go pieknie polozyli..prosze jesli mozesz to daj namiar na priv

----------


## Terry

A to nasz domek
Załącznik 70120

Załącznik 70121

----------


## WojtekEdyta

A wiecie kto robi jakieś projekty elewacyjne ładnie i tanio Podobnie jak u użytkownika jarett

----------


## kurt76

ogólny klimat mojej chaty...

----------


## IZA30

> ogólny klimat mojej chaty...


Gratuluje Kurt,fajnie Ci to wyszło  :smile:

----------


## kurt76

dzieki.... wyszlo minimalistycznie i dosc tanio... cudo architektoniczne to nie jest.... ale pieniadz rzadzi, real life.
na gotowo 100% wykonczenia w kazdym detalu wewnatrz (meble) i zewnatrz wyjdzie 450 tys (z dzialka).

----------


## LYRECO7

Nie sądziłam, że nastąpi ten moment, ale w końcu mogę pochwalić się moją elewacją  :wink: )) oto ona  :wink:  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Dookoła jeszcze plac budowy  :wink:  mamy zamiar do końca września ogarnąć i to  :wink:

----------


## mk64

Czy masz wykończone tynkiem barwionym w masie, czy malowane farbą? Jaki producent i kolor?

----------


## kurt76

tynk mineralny CERESIT baranek CT137 2 mm biały (bez farby), daje taką fajną ciepłą biel (!)
klikier Paradyz Natural Rosa, fuga brzoskwiniowa (Kreisel)
bruk Nostalit "Barwy Jesieni"

----------


## Aleksandryta

*kurt76* ładnie ci to wyszło.  :smile:  Nie obawiasz sie, że drzwi wejściowe padną po roku, wskutek braku daszku? No i tanio zbudowałeś dom .....gratulacje.
*LYRECO7* jest pięknie i jaka to ulga, że to już tym samym zamyka się inwestycję pod nazwą DOM  :big grin:

----------


## kurt76

@Aleksandryta
Zabieram sie za przod teraz, w planach wiatrołap z poliweglanu (plexi) przezroczysty....

----------


## LYRECO7

> Czy masz wykończone tynkiem barwionym w masie, czy malowane farbą? Jaki producent i kolor?


Tynk biały z Greinplasta, farba na to, również Greinplast, ale nie wiem jaki numer farby. Miał być waniliowy, ale z bliska wpada w żółty, w sumie w zależności jak świeci słonko taki mamy kolor domku :wink: 

Aleksandryta - dziękuję :wink:  tak, to wielka ulga, choć dookoła domu jeszcze pracy a pracy!

----------


## kurt76

@LYRECO
nie chce straszyc, ale z zagospodarowaniem terenu to sie pobujasz.... w sensie roboty duzo, ale przyjemna...

----------


## LYRECO7

Och...wiem! Mało, że przed nami walka z chwaściorami, to jeszcze wyrównywanie terenu, o trawie i roślinach to nawet nie marzę w tym roku! Od wiosny zacznę działać, na szczęście tak jak mówisz, ta praca jest przyjemna  :wink:

----------


## acici

Kolor naszej elewacji zależy od kąta padania promieni słonecznych, bywa szary, biały, lub może wydawać się błękitny - zależy która strona domu jest akurat oświetlona. Docelowy odcień to gołębio-szary LA 41 firmy WEBER / baranek 1,5 mm. Metamorfozy koloru prezentują zdjęcia:

w słońcu:


w cieniu:


gdy słońce lekko zajdzie za chmurę:

----------


## Cooba16

Czesc,

Na tym forum jestem nowy, bo temat nowy dla mnie.

Za miesiąc ocieplają mi dom, chciałbym od razu załatwic elewację.
Z zoną mamy nowoczesny styl, wewnątrz domu wszystko na nowoczesno, jednak zona uparła się na brązową dachówkę, bo elewacja ma byc w ciepłym kolorze (tylko nie ŻÓŁTA!!!!).

Proszę, poradźcie jaką elewację dobrac do takiego domu, podobają mi się akcenty ryflowane.
Może biała elewacje i tylko jakiej elementy ryflowane na żółto? Gdzie je umieścic?

Oto domek:
Przód (teraz uzbrojony w okna, drzwi wejściowe i bramę na 2 auta):

Lewy bok:

Tył z podcieniem (strona południowa):


Z góry dzięki za rady!!!

Pozdrawiam,

Cooba16

----------


## Spartankaa

Czy ktos z szanownych forumowiczow moze sie podzielic opinia nt kamienia elewacyjnego z frmy STEGU czy STONE MASTER? Chcemy polozyc taki kamien na kominie i wystajacej czesci piwnicy. Tylko nie mam pewnosci jak ten kamien bedzie wygladal za kilka lat.....

Bede wdzieczna za kazda opinie/sugestie.

----------


## acici

Do Cooba16:

My też jesteśmy maniakami współczesnego stylu! 
Według mnie idealny kolor elewacji do brązowego dachu to krem - świeżo, niepretensjonalnie i współcześnie. Jeśli chcesz pokombinować i jeszcze unowocześnić, to dodaj drewno elewacyjne lub materiał drewnopodobny przy oknach, my taki będziemy robić. To, co mogliśmy a czego niestety nie mamy, to bonie np na garażu, które można zrobić w tonie ciemniejszym niż reszta elewacji. W żadnym wypadku nie mieszaj białej elewacji z żółtymi wstawkami, bo kupa wyjdzie, te dwa kolory się nie lubią. Do bieli wg mnie nie pasuje nic prócz szarego albo drewna

----------


## orzeszkowa

Hej Zuziaa, nam kamień kładli fachowcy od elewacji.
A jesli chodzi o drewno to u nas nie widać gwoździ bo deski zamocowane są na takich specjalnych blaszkach do kupienia w dhl. Zwróćcie uwagę na wzmocnienie tynku pod kamieniem. U nas jest podwójne siatkowanie i większa ilość kołków. Deski malowalismy olejowoskiem Osmo dąb.

Załączam końcowy efekt. Jeszcze tylko nie ma balustrad i kominów i niestety jedna rzecz jest do poprawienia a mianowicie wiatrownica - blacha się powyginała  :sad:

----------


## naberia

> Do Cooba16:
> 
> My też jesteśmy maniakami współczesnego stylu! 
> Według mnie idealny kolor elewacji do brązowego dachu to krem - świeżo, niepretensjonalnie i współcześnie. Jeśli chcesz pokombinować i jeszcze unowocześnić, to dodaj drewno elewacyjne lub materiał drewnopodobny przy oknach, my taki będziemy robić. To, co mogliśmy a czego niestety nie mamy, to bonie np na garażu, które można zrobić w tonie ciemniejszym niż reszta elewacji. W żadnym wypadku nie mieszaj białej elewacji z żółtymi wstawkami, bo kupa wyjdzie, te dwa kolory się nie lubią. Do bieli wg mnie nie pasuje nic prócz szarego albo drewna


Ja też mam dom z brązowym dachem i zastanawialiśmy sie nad kolorem elewacji. Dobra rada- nawet z kremem uważaj, bo brąz go tylko pogłębi i wyjdzie elewacja bardziej tradycyjna niż nowoczesna. Ja poszłam nawet w lekką szarość, która i tak przy brązie się troszkę zatraca.

----------


## izaa

*Naberia* - można gdzieś zobaczyć Twoja elewację? My też mamy brązowy dach i chcemy "iść" w szarości. jestem ciekawa jak to wygląda na żywo

----------


## Spartankaa

> Hej Zuziaa, nam kamień kładli fachowcy od elewacji.
> (


Jaki kamien macie na elewacji? A jak wykonczycie te odlonieta czesc piwnicy? U nas tez ma byc na kominie kamien i wlasnie na takiej odlonietej czesci piwnicy - juz sie zdecydowalismy, kladzieny tam piaskowiec.

----------


## naberia

izaa, narazie mamy tylko zagruntowane. Czekamy z dokończeniem elewacji na kostkę brukową, ale kolor juz trochę widać po zagruntowaniu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...niówka/page38

----------


## orzeszkowa

> Jaki kamien macie na elewacji? A jak wykonczycie te odlonieta czesc piwnicy? U nas tez ma byc na kominie kamien i wlasnie na takiej odlonietej czesci piwnicy - juz sie zdecydowalismy, kladzieny tam piaskowiec.


Mamy łupek szarogłazowy z kopalni Jenków. Na odsłonietej części piwnicy jest juz położony tynk mozaikowy Baumit. Pomimo wątpliwości, okazal sie to strzal w dziesiątkę.

----------


## langerob25

apropo brązowego dachu i elewacji w kremie.
Nasza wyszła tak:

----------


## tysia623

langerob25 jakiej firmy tynk użyłeś moge prosić o nr kolorów???? szukam pomały kremowych kolorów na elewacje. To jest tynk sylikonowy???

----------


## langerob25

> langerob25 jakiej firmy tynk użyłeś moge prosić o nr kolorów???? szukam pomały kremowych kolorów na elewacje. To jest tynk sylikonowy???


Tynk Silikonowy Caparol ,baranek 1,5 mm a kolory barwione z wzornika Kabe K10580 i K10130.

----------


## tysia623

dzięki :wink:

----------


## marzenkka

Witam.
Mam pytanie, jakie okna (ciemny czy jasny braz) beda pasowały dociemnego grafitowego dachu i jasnej elewacji?
oto moj domek

----------


## queene

> apropo brązowego dachu i elewacji w kremie.
> Nasza wyszła tak:


 doskonaly pomysl ze zmiana tego dachu nad garazem 
a z jakiej firmy masz drzwi zewn ?

----------


## majamaki

> Hej Zuziaa, nam kamień kładli fachowcy od elewacji.
> A jesli chodzi o drewno to u nas nie widać gwoździ bo deski zamocowane są na takich specjalnych blaszkach do kupienia w dhl. Zwróćcie uwagę na wzmocnienie tynku pod kamieniem. U nas jest podwójne siatkowanie i większa ilość kołków. Deski malowalismy olejowoskiem Osmo dąb.
> 
> Załączam końcowy efekt. Jeszcze tylko nie ma balustrad i kominów i niestety jedna rzecz jest do poprawienia a mianowicie wiatrownica - blacha się powyginała


Orzeszkowa - piękny wyszedł Ci dom. Na elewacji to drewno czy coś drewnopodobnego?

----------


## langerob25

do @queene: drzwi robione na zamówienie u lokalnego stolarza.

----------


## desperadomn

> znowu trochę antracytowej dachówki i białej elewacji z szarą stolarką


 Wow...podoba mi sie.. zaje...scie... mogę prosić o kilka fotek na priv...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zaczek17

> Witam,
> A to nasza elewacja w szarościach:
> 
> 
> 
> Projekt Archonu Dom w rododendronach 6 g2.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


czy można prosić o więcej fotek i oznaczenie kolorów elewacji? 
z góry dziękuję

----------


## zaczek17

> Nasza ostatnia realizacja:


witam. Bardzo podobają mi się takie kolory. czy można poznać ich oznaczenie i z jakiej firmy?

----------


## hubertsain

> witam. Bardzo podobają mi się takie kolory. czy można poznać ich oznaczenie i z jakiej firmy?


Kolory z palety Kreisel numery 27345, 29988, 27333  :wink: 

W podobnych kolorach robiliśmy także ten budynek (w miejscu gdzie zostawione jest szare miejsce bez tynku będzie kamień taki jak na kominie, cokół wykonany będzie po uporządkowaniu działki, nie założone jeszcze orynnowanie oraz nie wykoanane daszki, zamieszczę fotki po skończonej pracy, bo efekt finalny będzie bardzo ciekawy):

----------


## Spartankaa

Nasz piaskowiec bedzie wygladal tak, na razie tylko na kominie wystajacym ponad dach



I jaka do tego elewacje.... ( okna orzech, dachowka orzech )?

----------


## wkwb

Elewacja - work in progress (tynki Kabe Novalit - beżowoszary - K11690 - plus ciemnoszaroniebieskawy - K11780):



Komin - klinkier Roben Montblanc na tle dachówki Roben Monza Plus antracyt:

----------


## hubertsain

Kolejna realizacja którą skończyliśmy (pozostał do wykonania jedynie cokół, który będzie w brązowej mozaice):

----------


## kurt76

powyzszy dom jest kolejna ofiara "brazowej" stolarki... a taki bylby ladny z biala..

----------


## Aleksandryta

*wkwb* piekny domek  :big grin:  Co to za projekt?

----------


## edde

> powyzszy dom jest kolejna ofiara "brazowej" stolarki... a taki bylby ladny z biala..


chyba byłby tez ładniejszy z nieco ciemniejszym niż ściany kolorem na odstających obwódkach okien i drzwi

----------


## wkwb

> *wkwb* piekny domek  Co to za projekt?


Dziękować  :smile: 

Projekt Słoneczny z poddaszem z pracowni MG Projekt z drobnymi zmianami.

----------


## TINEK

> chyba byłby tez ładniejszy z nieco ciemniejszym niż ściany kolorem na odstających obwódkach okien i drzwi



ładny, to by był gdyby podczas budowy proporcji nie stracił, od razu widać, że kolankowa podniesiona i to nie mało

----------


## jarett

> ładny, to by był gdyby podczas budowy proporcji nie stracił, od razu widać, że kolankowa podniesiona i to nie mało


Mnie też to poraziło, było naciągnąć troszkę okap to może by się coś uratowało.

----------


## wkwb

> ładny, to by był gdyby podczas budowy proporcji nie stracił, od razu widać, że kolankowa podniesiona i to nie mało


Widziałem gorsze... Można było rzeczywiście dać trochę dalej okapy. W sumie - nic straconego  :smile:  Tysiak-pięć i sie poprawi  :smile: 

Edit: sorry, nie da się tak łatwo zmienić, nie pomyślałem, że trzebaby było zupełnie wymienić podbitkę - a to już koszcik jest...

----------


## TINEK

dobrze piszesz "*może* by coś uratowało"  :smile: 


(jakiś jestem uczulony na to kombinowanie z kolankową, a są projekty od początku robione z wysoką kolankową i dobry projektant to zrobi ładnie)

----------


## jarett

> dobrze piszesz "*może* by coś uratowało" 
> (jakiś jestem uczulony na to kombinowanie z kolankową, a są projekty od początku robione z wysoką kolankową i dobry projektant to zrobi ładnie)


Poczytaj sobie dzienniki osób, które podniosły ściankę kolankową. Każdy jak jeden mąż pisze "obawialiśmy się zaburzenia proporcji, ale osobiście nie widzę żadnej różnicy". Może rzeczywiście ludzie tego nie widzą, a może to wypierają.

----------


## TINEK

masz rację, trafne spostrzeżenie, czytałem i też na to zwróciłem uwagę  :smile:

----------


## IZA30

> ładny, to by był gdyby podczas budowy proporcji nie stracił, od razu widać, że kolankowa podniesiona i to nie mało


dokładnie,ścianka ze 3 pustaki podniesiona MASAKRA

----------


## queene

o kolorach tego drugiego sie nie wypowiem (chociaż.....nudne zestawienie...ale to nie mój dom) ale ta ścianka kolankowa to przegięcie

za to domek *wkwb* kolory ma ....moje  :smile:  pieknie zrobione !

----------


## wkwb

> za to domek *wkwb* kolory ma ....moje  pieknie zrobione !


Koncepcja Żony  :smile: 

Część "ciemna" elewacji w koncepcji nie miała aż tak bardzo wpadać w niebieski... trochę inaczej to jednak wygląda na wzorniku, a inaczej na ścianie. Ale w sumie i tak jest całkiem całkiem.

----------


## jowitajb

> Kolejna realizacja którą skończyliśmy (pozostał do wykonania jedynie cokół, który będzie w brązowej mozaice):


Mam pytanie odnośnie długości parapetów, gdy zastosowano dodatkową grubszą obwódkę styropianową wokół okien. Jak jest prawidłowo: Czy parapety powinny mieć długość jak okno (jak na tych zdjęciach) , czy powinny być przedłużone o tą obwódkę? Wykonawca twierdzi, że powinny być przedłużone i konczyć się z zewnętrzną krawędzią obwódki, gdyż woda i brud będą spływać po obwódce i brudzić ścianę. Ale przeglądając tutaj zdjęcia, na większości widzę, że parapet jest takiej długości jak okno.

Jak w końcu jest prawidłowo - jakieś argumenty? Bo jutro musimy zamówić parapety i już sama nie wiem co zrobić, bo bardziej mi się podobają te krótsze.

----------


## edde

moje parapety są szersze od okna po 2-4cm z każdej strony, "wcięte" w obwódkę

----------


## jowitajb

> moje parapety są szersze od okna po 2-4cm z każdej strony, "wcięte" w obwódkę


 A nie brudzi Ci się ściana pod tą obwódką?? Długo masz już elewację?

----------


## edde

nie ma jeszcze wykończonej elewacji, mam biały klej caparola położony dwa lata temu i niezagruntowany do dziś (bo tak wyszło  :sad:  ), nic sie nie brudzi, nie ścieka nie zacieka, bo nie ma prawa, woda z parapetu skapuje na jego końcu, a to co ma ściekać z obwódki po ścianie przy prawidłowo wykonanej obwódce u dołu (delikatny skos i końcówka, kant dolny robi za kapinos) odrywa sie na kancie i spada na ziemię a nie cieknie po ścianie poniżej, kiepawy ten wykonawca gdy nie wie jak to zrobić, uważaj bo zaraz na dole elewacji każe ci parapet robić bo będzie mu ciekło po cokole ze ściany..

----------


## seaman

> Hej Zuziaa, nam kamień kładli fachowcy od elewacji.
> A jesli chodzi o drewno to u nas nie widać gwoździ bo deski zamocowane są na takich specjalnych blaszkach do kupienia w dhl. Zwróćcie uwagę na wzmocnienie tynku pod kamieniem. U nas jest podwójne siatkowanie i większa ilość kołków. Deski malowalismy olejowoskiem Osmo dąb.
> 
> Załączam końcowy efekt. Jeszcze tylko nie ma balustrad i kominów i niestety jedna rzecz jest do poprawienia a mianowicie wiatrownica - blacha się powyginała


Witam

Czy to jest deska kompozytowa? Jesli tak lub nie: Prosze o info na temat producenta.
Dzieki

----------


## mrenias

Nie mogę się już doczekać, więc wysyłam na razie jedną część zakończonej elewacji  :smile: 

W miejscach, gdzie jest styrodur będzie kamień.

----------


## zuziaaa

Witaj Orzeszkowa,
jestem zafascynowana Twoim domem , bardzo prosze o jeszcze pare informacji , oraz pare zdjec ale strikte elewacji  kamiennej ...bo ten łupek  to bedzie dla mnie wyzwanie  i mam jeszcze jedno pytanie chodzi mi o trójkątne okna ,czy masz na nich rolety zewnetrzne??? pozdrawiam

----------


## Viga

> apropo brązowego dachu i elewacji w kremie.
> Nasza wyszła tak:


Świetny kolor Ci wyszedł! Chyba coś podobnego szukam, ale do czerwonego dachu i okien złoty dąb. Chyba będzie pasował? 
Zrezygnowałam już z żółtej elewacji, bo w pobliżu nie ma domu z takim kolorem a biały kolor niekiedy jest taki ostry, że aż trudno patrzeć. No i co tu mówić - dla mnie jest to zimny kolor. Zastanawiałam się już nad lekko szarym odcieniem, lub beżowym, ale boję się ryzykować.
A ten całkiem fajnie wygląda. Mógłbyś jeszcze dać fotkę, jak w słońcu ten kolor wygląda?
I mam pytanie - kompletnego laika - czyli tynk masz firmy Caparol, ale kolor użyłeś z Kabe? Myślałam, że caparol ma tynki barwione w masie?
Dostałam ich wzornik kolorów - wprawdzie fachowiec mówił coś o różnych kolorach, ale w zalewie informacji gdzieś to poszło mimo uszu.  :oops:   :bash:

----------


## endrju_s

A czy można wiedzieć jakim progrmem robi się projekty elewacji?

----------


## izaa

Moje szarości

By izuniak at 2011-09-16


By izuniak at 2011-09-16

----------


## sol26

proszę o pomoc:
wykonawca mnie juz pogania a ja nie mogę się zdecydować czy ma być podbitka czy nadbitka..
co macie u siebie?
projekt to zręczny c77c 

czy biorąc pod uwagę to ze mój domek będzie w takim stylu - czyli czarny dach, jasna elewacja, stolarka okienna w kolorze złoty dąb i do tego gdzie niegdzie na elewacji panel elewacyjny w kolorze okien
dąże do takiego efektu:

podbitka moze być zrobiona z tych samych paneli elewacyjnych  http://www.plastivan.pl/oferta/elewa...itka/beltecto/ które będą przy oknach no i kolor będzie całości zgrany - jaka wysokośc tej podbitki ma być?
czy nadbitkę wybrać?

----------


## mrenias

Nasza elewacja na tym etapie dobiegła końca, więc w załączeniu przesyłamy kilka fotek.
Brakuje jeszcze kamienia elewacyjnego, ale na to przyjdzie nam czekać jakiś czas, ponieważ chcemy to układać samodzielnie z Żona.

----------


## IZA30

> Nasza elewacja na tym etapie dobiegła końca, więc w załączeniu przesyłamy kilka fotek.
> Brakuje jeszcze kamienia elewacyjnego, ale na to przyjdzie nam czekać jakiś czas, ponieważ chcemy to układać samodzielnie z Żona.


HMMMM  tj.biały z szarym? Bo dokładnie nie widać? A swoją drogą-piękny dom! Co to za projekt?  :big grin:

----------


## MORHOT

Nasza elewacja też już gotowa.
Zależało nam na prostej i nie przesadzonej bryle domu (tzw "Archonowej"  :Smile:  ), chcieliśmy zarazem dodać mu trochę nowoczesności, ale nie tracąc ciepła.
A wyszło tak:

 







Tynk: Baumit 3009 (leciutkie ecru) + 3255 (jasny szary), 
Bonie: malowane farbą elewacyjną Baumit 3256
Cokół: tynk mozaikowy Baumit 60
Dach: Koramic L15 czarna angoba szlachetna
Obróbki dachu + parapety: blacha czarny mat
Rynny: Wavin Kanion czarne
Podbitka: klepka sosnowa 10 cm, malowana 2x Sadolinem Palisander
Okna + drzwi: PVC kolor orzech

----------


## myszka1

> Domyślnie
> 
>     Pomóżcie proszę:
>     1. Którą wersję frontową wybrać (nie możemy się zdecydować) i dlaczego? Tynk będzie lekko złamany biały.
> 
>     2. Jeśli wersję z tą niby-żaluzją z przodu - to co to jest i gdzie to kupić?
> 
>     3. Chcieliśmy obłożyć tym drewnem również wykusz z tyłu (ostatnie zdjęcie). Ale ze względu na koszty (ponad 8000zł) - zrezygnowaliśmy. Co zamiast? Zostawić białe? Może szary tynk?
> 
>     1.



A   może  tak  piaskowiec zamiast desek egzotycznych? - , które trzeba co jakiś czas drogim olejem przesmarować by blask był odpowiedni...?

----------


## Robert999

a jak się Wam widzi coś takiego?na razie jest grunt Webera docelowo ma być tynk silikonowy BU92 lub BU93

----------


## fanta001

Elewacja Alpol, domek Ambrozja 2



Więcej zdjęć: elewacja ambrozja 2

----------


## Klodziki

> Nasza elewacja też już gotowa.
> Zależało nam na prostej i nie przesadzonej bryle domu (tzw "Archonowej"  ), chcieliśmy zarazem dodać mu trochę nowoczesności, ale nie tracąc ciepła.
> A wyszło tak:
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bardzo ładnie, mam identyczne kolory  :smile:

----------


## mrenias

> HMMMM  tj.biały z szarym? Bo dokładnie nie widać? A swoją drogą-piękny dom! Co to za projekt?


Projekcik indywidualny, a co do kolorów, to są dwa. garaż jest lekko bardziej żółty.

Dokładnie te kolory są na elewacjii




Przy okazji namówiłem Rodziców na odświeżenie domu rodzinnego.

Przed:




Po:

----------


## Aleksandryta

I proszę - kostka "sierotka" w kolorze "majtkowym", a jak pięknie wyszło po remoncie elewacji... Jak teraz nowocześnie.
A tam skąd im leciało przed remontem? Takie rdzawe plamy? Jeszcze sąsiada za domem namówić na ładną fasadkę  :wink:

----------


## brb

Witam,  czy ktoś mógłby pomóc mi w określeniu przyczyn powstania i sposobu naprawy zniszczeń elewacji. załączam zdjęcia
 http://wt09.wrzuc.to/obrazek/e7JFnalY/P1050011.JPG

http://wt09.wrzuc.to/obrazek/9UDEfZp0/P1050008.JPG

----------


## keyo

> A oto nasza elewacja:


Bardzo mi się podoba. Jak mogę doradzić to jeszcze dodałbym płytkę ceglaną pomiędzy oknami (takie wstawki). Bardzo ładnie zgrane kolory dołu, dachu i komina. To jest płytka czy cała cegła? Skąd kupiłeś materiały na podmurówkę i komin?

----------


## keyo

> myślę ze brązowy lub zielony dach bedzie najładniejszy


Ale mi się taki dom podoba. Nigdy zielony dach - kolory właśnie są super tylko wstawki bym zrobił w tym samym kolorze co dach (okna, balustrady).

----------


## keyo

> Witam,  czy ktoś mógłby pomóc mi w określeniu przyczyn powstania i sposobu naprawy zniszczeń elewacji. załączam zdjęcia
> http://wt09.wrzuc.to/obrazek/e7JFnalY/P1050011.JPG
> 
> http://wt09.wrzuc.to/obrazek/9UDEfZp0/P1050008.JPG


Ja widze trzy wyjscia:
1. Remont schodów - przygotowanie podłoża pod remont, czyli usunięcie pozostałej warstwy i spryskanie jakimś środkiem od mchu i wilgoci (poczytaj inne tematy), następnie bardzo dobre odsuszenie i wykonanie od nowa tynku.

2. Początek taki sam jak w pkt 1 tylko zamiast tynku położenie jakiś płytek - mogą być śliskie lub jakieś elewacyjne w stylu postarzanym a następnie podwójna impregnacja (gdy decyzja padnie na płytkę ceglaną proponowałbym pomalowanie farbą wodoodporną) a tam gdzie możliwie najwięcej wody będzie się zbierało to dodatkowo zabezpieczyć silikonem.

3. Ładnie obczyścić do powierzchni cegły, odsuszyć i zaimpregnować, zdjąć trochę kostek chodnikowych (jak to możliwe) i posadzić jakąś zieleninę żeby częściowo zakryć schody (np jakieś małe tujki, żywopłot itp). Ładnie będzie się komponowała stara cegła przebijająca przez jakieś świeże zielone gałązki.

Mam nadzieje że pomogłem w jakiejś fajnej koncepcji.

----------


## keyo

> Ja widze trzy wyjscia:
> 1. Remont schodów - przygotowanie podłoża pod remont, czyli usunięcie pozostałej warstwy i spryskanie jakimś środkiem od mchu i wilgoci (poczytaj inne tematy), następnie bardzo dobre odsuszenie i wykonanie od nowa tynku.
> 
> 2. Początek taki sam jak w pkt 1 tylko zamiast tynku położenie jakiś płytek - mogą być śliskie lub jakieś elewacyjne w stylu postarzanym a następnie podwójna impregnacja (gdy decyzja padnie na płytkę ceglaną proponowałbym pomalowanie farbą wodoodporną) a tam gdzie możliwie najwięcej wody będzie się zbierało to dodatkowo zabezpieczyć silikonem.
> 
> 3. Ładnie obczyścić do powierzchni cegły, odsuszyć i zaimpregnować, zdjąć trochę kostek chodnikowych (jak to możliwe) i posadzić jakąś zieleninę żeby częściowo zakryć schody (np jakieś małe tujki, żywopłot itp). Ładnie będzie się komponowała stara cegła przebijająca przez jakieś świeże zielone gałązki.
> 
> Mam nadzieje że pomogłem w jakiejś fajnej koncepcji.


Co do płytki elewacyjnej ceglanej to rozchodziło mi się o coś w tym stylu:

http://cms.rego.pl/_cms_data/hoff/_c...0_x_600%29.jpg

----------


## marlen7

Moja elewacja 
ciekawe czy zdjęcie się wklei (?) 
<a href="http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/marlen701/?action=view&amp;current=obraz072.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/marlen701/obraz072.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

----------


## marlen7

chyba się uda

----------


## lord_black

Tynk silikonowy Caparol, kolor: terra12, mandarin 16, marone0

----------


## gabriela

> Bardzo mi się podoba. Jak mogę doradzić to jeszcze dodałbym płytkę ceglaną pomiędzy oknami (takie wstawki). Bardzo ładnie zgrane kolory dołu, dachu i komina. To jest płytka czy cała cegła? Skąd kupiłeś materiały na podmurówkę i komin?


Ciesze sie, ze komus podoba sie nasza elewacja. 
Materialy na podmurowke i komin to cala ( dziurawka naturalnie) cegla klinkierowa Robena Nr.17, dach to tez Roben ceramiczny rustykalny. Zaluje, ze nie dalismy tej cegly troche wiecej w elewacji gornej, przedewszystkim na prawo od drzwi wejsciowych mogla cala sciana byc tak wymurowana. I moze jeszcze pas miedzy duzymi oknami od strony ogrodu. Ale juz po wszystkim!
Tynk firmy Aspol G 113. Dobrze, ze mam wszystko zapisane!!
Materialy kupilismy w Olsztynie.

----------


## gabriela

Nowsze zdjecia:

----------


## gabriela

jak widac, zaleznie od swiatla, pory dnia kolor elewacji wydaje sie inny.

----------


## gabriela



----------


## dorkaS

> chyba się uda


Bardzo zgrabniutki i delikatny ten Twoj domek. Gratuluje!

----------


## zaczek17

Proszę o opinię na temat mojego projektu oraz inne propozycje aranżacji.
Dach jest ciemno brązowy, okna ciemny orzech, kostka brukowa będzie grafitowa, taki jest również murowany płot.
Chciałabym połączyć na elewacji dwa odcienie szarości.

----------


## happyhonorata

A mnie bardzo podobają się elewacje z elementami okładziny kamiennej, są bardzo gustowne. I takie domy zwracają moją największą uwagę. Lagos II z Biura Lipińskich jest bardzo dobrym przykładem taiego domu.

----------


## badurian

Witam,
nie mam pomysłu na kolor schodów wejściowych i betonowgo tarasu z drugiej strony domu. Głównie chodzi o kolory.
Podpowiedzcie coś,

pozdrawiam
Magda

----------


## Spartankaa

*ELEWACJA Z WEŁNY*

Ktos z forumowiczow robil moze w zeszlym roku albo planuje na wiosne elewacje z welny? Jakie ceny robocizny sa u Was za polozenie takiej elewacji + tynk silikatowy ( czy tez tynk silikonowy )? Nam wycenili z materialem na 165 netto za m2.

----------


## kurt76

Można powiedzieć, że elewacja uzyskała kształt ostateczny (95%)

----------


## IZA30

> Można powiedzieć, że elewacja uzyskała kształt ostateczny (95%)


No dosyć ciekawe rozwiązanie.
*Kurt, jak po pewnym już czasie uważasz,że dobrze wybrałeś projekt?*

----------


## kurt76

@IZA30

W tej chwili z uczuciem ulgi kończę budowę mając na liczniku od notariusza 450 tys.  jak porownuję ze znajomymi to jest rewelacyjnie.
Liczyła się maksymalna przestronność wewnątrz.

Podsumowując: jestem zadowolony, uważam, że wybór był przemyślany, założenia się sprawdziły.  :smile:

----------


## budowlany_laik

*kurt76*, a te deski - co to? Oryginał drewno czy panele Rodeo? Zdradź szczegóły.

----------


## kurt76

Deski to w rzeczywistosci plaskorzezba wykonana przez forumowicza *pwrenowa* z Zyrardowa w systemie flex c-ment.

----------


## TAR

teraz sie pewnie naraze ale kurt powiem tak: 
podoba mi sie elewacja (kolor+okna+"deski"+dach+drzwi) spojne kolorystycznie, natomiast ten klinkier + kolor ramy przeszklenia gryzie mi sie strasznie z reszta elewacji. Sam pomysl bardzo fajny i gdyby nie kolor tego klinkieru i bordowej ramy to sama chcialabym miec taka ladna elewke.

----------


## kurt76

@TAR
Dodaj rzeczy których nie widac: 

kostka brukowa nostalit "Barwy jesieni" dookola domu + dlugi 30 m dojazd do garazu, brama garazowa kolor taki jak konstrukcja wiatrolapu. Garaz cofniety po lewej.

Chcialem troche "kakafonii" kolorystycznej, gdyby nie zona to bylo by znacznie bardziej kolorowo...  :smile:

----------


## TAR

> @TAR
> Dodaj rzeczy których nie widac: 
> 
> kostka brukowa nostalit "Barwy jesieni" dookola domu + dlugi 30 m dojazd do garazu, brama garazowa kolor taki jak konstrukcja wiatrolapu. Garaz cofniety po lewej.
> 
> Chcialem troche "kakafonii" kolorystycznej, gdyby nie zona to bylo by znacznie bardziej kolorowo...


madra zona  :big grin:  , a skoro mowisz ze sie z caloscia komponuje to wierze na slowo  :big grin:

----------


## Basia_KRK



----------


## malkul

Basiu pięknie to wyszło, podglądałam dziennik  :smile:

----------


## TAR

Basia, slicznie  :smile:

----------


## Basia_KRK

Dziękuję. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni  :smile:

----------


## lukasza

> Dziękuję. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni


i Ja przyłączam się do gratulacji. "Musi" mi się podobać bo i dachówkę mam taką samą i kolor tynku ma być biały i w obu szczytach za 3-4 miesiące będę miał deskowanie pietra z pozostawionym białym bokiem ze styropianu. Planowałem zamiast desek dać ... duże, prostokątne płyty ze sklejki ale z racji położenia w lesie zostaje deska. 

Pytanie. W dzienniku widzę, że pod deski nie robili rusztu krzyżowego tylko nabili i zakołkowali łaty przez styropian? Dobrze widzę (ja tak planowałem)

----------


## Basia_KRK

był ruszt (nie wiem co to znaczy krzyżowy?), a pomiędzy nim płyty z wełny, na to folia Tyvek - pod drewnem nie dawaliśmy styropianu...

----------


## InneM*

ja już dawno po budowie .

Pozdrawiam i życzę cierpliwości  :smile: )

----------


## IZA30

> ja już dawno po budowie .
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę cierpliwości )


Ewidentna REKLAMA...

----------


## Lopesjus

Po wielkich bólach, nasza elewacja prawie ukończona (widok z listopada):

----------


## Elena76

*Basia_KRK*, elewacja wygląda pięknie  :smile:

----------


## Spartankaa

*Basia_KRK* - slicznie! Tam jest kamien na elewacji? jaki?

----------


## danielw

> Po wielkich bólach, nasza elewacja prawie ukończona (widok z listopada):


Lopesjus, czy to na elewacji (komin?) to jakiś rodzaj kamienia.
Jeśli tak jaki, gdzie było zamawiane i ile kosztuje.
Masz może jakieś bliższe zdjecie tego fragmentu?

----------


## Elena76

> *Basia_KRK* - slicznie! Tam jest kamien na elewacji? jaki?


Spartankaa, Twój post mi przypomniał, że coś Ci obiecałam i jeszcze tego nie zrobiłam  :bash:  już się poprawiam  :oops:

----------


## InneM*

fajny komin

----------


## InneM*

dlaczego Reklama ?  To mój dom . A temat to Elewacje  :sad:

----------


## EWBUD

> Po wielkich bólach, nasza elewacja prawie ukończona (widok z listopada):


 Prawie identyczny dom zrobiłem w tamtym roku:
http://www.ewbudlipsko.home.pl/page8...=49&category=0
Tylko kolory inne i paski były wokół okien.
Jedna z fajniejszych realizacji - ale dość czasochłonna - szczególnie słupy  :smile: 
Ten typ domku b. fajny - możesz napisać jaki projekt?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KJB

Lopesjus, ładnie wyszło  :smile:  a co to za kolory na elewacji - możesz podać nazwę i nr farby/tynku? dzięki.

----------


## Lopesjus

Kolory podam jak zajrzę w papiery w domu, mogę się mylić - A74 i B23, wg palety http://tynki24.pl/allegro/paleta-california.pdf
Tynk to SISI firmy KREISEL, baranek frakcja 1,5mm. Koszt z robocizną ok 7000zł (250m2 elewacji). Strona projektu http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/bilbo/0/46
Poniżej zdjęcie od strony wejścia - może za dobrze tego nie widać, ale ściana z drzwiami jest w jaśniejszym kolorze. 



Co do komina (a właściwie dwóch - na poprzednim zdjęciu z lewej widać fragment, jeszcze przed ukończeniem), kamień to Stegu Nepal. Koszt ok 3500zł, własna robocizna. 45m2 okładziny kamiennopodobnej. Czas - ok. 5 tygodni (po godzinach + łikendy) , bo musiałem najpierw poprawić geometrię komina po moich "fachowcach". Miał być piaskowiec, ale okazał się zbyt ciężki na ocieplenie. Kominy prawie 7m wysokości, taniec na drabinie ustawionej na rusztowaniu i takie tam. Wszystkie płytki narożne docinane flexem. Producent zapewnia kątowniki tylko na kąty proste, których u mnie zabrakło - poniżej zdjęcie podczas prac:

----------


## domenicos

A moja zmiana wygląda na chwilę obecną następująco. Musicie wziąć też pod uwagę to, że wszystko musi zaakceptować konserwator zabytków (tu jest bardzo ciężko). Nie podobają mi się też te "upiększające" drzwiczki elektryczne, ale nie ja je tam wstawiam i nie jest to zależne ode mnie. Z lewej strony drzwiczki były jeszcze nie założone (teraz już jest).
Wcześniej:




Teraz:




Kolory Kabe F1050 i F1080.
Profile Austrotherm:
- wokółokienne W001P,
- podparapetowe P002P,
- gzyms G071P.

Cokół z piaskowca brązowego układany na kotwach w odległości 2cm od ściany (wentylacja).

----------


## XxMartaxX

O, Nowy Sącz  :smile:   I jeszcze blisko rynku-świetna lokalizacja. Elewacja ładna, podoba mi się. To dom mieszkalny czy lokal usługowy?

----------


## domenicos

Na piętrze mieszkalny, na parterze usługowy (sklep 180m2). Teraz od frontu wygląda tak:

----------


## gabriela

*Domenicos*, u nas (na starym domu) konserwator zabytkow nie chce zgodzic sie na zaden wspolczesny tynk. Mam poszukac experta, ktory znajdzie na elewacji resztki tynku z dziewietnastego wieku!! I taki tylko wchodzi w rachube. Chociaz nie wiem, czy znajdzie takie resztki, bo dom byl juz tynkowany i malowany przez moich rodzicow. Nie pytali o zgode zadnego konserwatora.

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja:

----------


## domenicos

*Gabriela* - U mnie też były pewne warunki. Należało wykonać badania stratygraficzne, które miały określić kolor pierwotny budynku (wysłałem Ci info na priv). Ponadto zalecenie było, aby tynk był gładki (nie baranek itp...). U mnie problem był o tyle mniejszy, że poprzednia elewacja nie posiadała żadnej wartości, którą należałoby chronić. Dolne okna zostały poszerzone w celu uporządkowania (wyrównania ich z oknami na górze). Ponadto zostały trochę powiększone w dół, gdyż podłoga w budynku została obniżona o 60cm.

----------


## Lopesjus

> Lopesjus, czy to na elewacji (komin?) to jakiś rodzaj kamienia.
> Jeśli tak jaki, gdzie było zamawiane i ile kosztuje.
> Masz może jakieś bliższe zdjecie tego fragmentu?


Dla kontrastu - ten sam projekt, inna aranżacja, czyli jak spi%$&*ić elewację...

----------


## katawoj

ale ktoś miał polot  :big grin: 
ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje ponoć...

----------


## Lopesjus

> ale ktoś miał polot 
> ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje ponoć...


a o braku gustu?  :Smile:

----------


## aniula_bl

a ja będę łączyć kolorystykę Lopesjusa i drzewo takie jak u Basi na ścianie tarasowej  :big grin:

----------


## katawoj

> a o braku gustu?


to też jakiś gust  :wink:

----------


## IKaWu

Serdecznie witam wszyskich po to mój pierwszy post ,co oznacza że przestaje podglądać i sie ujawniam
Lopesjus mam pytanie : płytki kamieniopodobne które wykorzystałeś to Nepal frost < tem szarawy > czy Nepal 2 ten żółty?
sama nie mogę się zdecydować , wykonawca pogania a w internecie na różnych stronach różnie to wygląda.
niestety na żywo też 2 płytki nie wystarczą by oceniać całość
U Ciebie one jakby żółte z plamami szarości czyli nepal 1 ?

----------


## qqlio

Elewacja zrobiona w ub. roku, ale jakos nie bylo kiedy wkleic fotek.
Jesczze do zamontowania barierki (nierdzewka) w oknach sciany szczytowej.

----------


## Prene

Witam, 

Mógłbym wiedzieć w jaki sposób wykonywane są te pasy szare na górnej elewacji i jaki jest przybliżony koszt wykonania. z góry dziękuję. Interesowało by mnie wykonananie tego typu pasów w zamian za płyty hpl na górnej elewacji w projekcie Aleksandra modern B. z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź. pozdrawiam

----------


## Prene

Powyższe pytanie do Hubertsain   :smile:

----------


## hubertsain

> Witam, 
> 
> Mógłbym wiedzieć w jaki sposób wykonywane są te pasy szare na górnej elewacji i jaki jest przybliżony koszt wykonania. z góry dziękuję. Interesowało by mnie wykonananie tego typu pasów w zamian za płyty hpl na górnej elewacji w projekcie Aleksandra modern B. z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź. pozdrawiam





> Powyższe pytanie do Hubertsain


Witam.
Bonie wykonane są w następujący sposób:
- wypalamy w styropianie boniarką ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz5Eabd7gr8 ) bruzdę
- wstawiamy w wypaloną bruzdę listwę ( http://allegro.pl/listwa-elewacyjna-...163093810.html )
- przed nałożeniem tynku malujemy listwy farbą elewacyjną w wybranym przez nas kolorze  :Smile:

----------


## Asia**

*Mam pytanie do użytkowników/wykonawców BONI*. Moi ocieplacze odradzają nam bonie, bo w nich zbiera się brud, a potem to spływa po elewacji, pojawiają się zacieki. Proponują nam sztuczne bonie, czyli malowane paski, ale mnie to nie przekonuje. Jestem chora na bonie!

----------


## MORHOT

Polecam bonie malowane jak w tym poście
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4954166
Po zagruntowaniu kleju rozmierza i maluje się farbą elewacyjną pasy bezpośrednio na kleju. Potem nakleja się zwykłą malarsją taśmę maskującą i nakłada się tynk. Następnie odrywasz taśmę (wymaga troche wprawy) i voila  :Smile:  Bonie sa zagłebione tylko na grubość tynku, czyli jakieś 3mm. Wyglądają bardzo dobrze i się nie brudzą. Nie są czasochłonne - u mnie ekipa nie doliczyła NIC za te bonie!

----------


## stepienv

> Podpatrzona elewacja z miedzi.
> 
> Załącznik 43508



....chyba marzenie każdego hutnika :smile:  taka elewacja....bajka!

----------


## marcinasia

Witam
Czy ktoś podpowie mi jaki kolor elewacji wybrać do mojego Goblina 2.
Mój wykonawca robi systemem Baumitu.Ma zacząć po świętach więc za dużo czasu na przemyślenia nie mam. Dachówka jest koloru antracytu a brama garażowa w kolorze drzwi wejściowych a reszta jak na zdięciach.
Dzięki za wszelkie rady i podpowiedzi.

----------


## salateria

> Dla kontrastu - ten sam projekt, inna aranżacja, czyli jak spi%$&*ić elewację...


A może to jest przedszkole? Mnie by pasowało :smile:

----------


## ayna

> Witam
> Czy ktoś podpowie mi jaki kolor elewacji wybrać do mojego Goblina 2.
> Mój wykonawca robi systemem Baumitu.Ma zacząć po świętach więc za dużo czasu na przemyślenia nie mam. Dachówka jest koloru antracytu a brama garażowa w kolorze drzwi wejściowych a reszta jak na zdięciach.
> Dzięki za wszelkie rady i podpowiedzi.


Zrób taką jaka jest na wizualizacji. Kolor dachu i okien masz taki sam, a drzwi i brama będą się dobrze komponować z tym kolorem. Ta jest bardzo ładna, spokojna i wyważona.
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-goblin-2-BSB1041
Czasem zbyt duże zmiany w kolorach, które mają nadać oryginalności powodują, że dom staje się "przykładem  jak nie należy wykonywać elewacji"

----------


## peya81

> Nasza realizacja:


Czy mi się wydeje - czy kalenica krzywa?

----------


## hubertsain

> Czy mi się wydeje - czy kalenica krzywa?


Złudzenie optyczne, dach jest OK  :Smile: 
Gorzej było z murami, prostowaliśmy budynek od wewnątrz tynkami i od zewnątrz elewacją  :Biggrin:

----------


## noira

Przekopuję się przez forum w temacie elewacji z gresu, ale nie za wiele znalazłam. W tym wątku też się nie natknęłam. Ma ktoś może? Albo coś ktoś wie na ten temat? Mam komunistyczna kostkę w trakcie remontu wewnątrz, niebawem czekają nas prace na zewnątrz. Planujemy elewację w całości z gresu. Pomoże ktoś w temacie?  :smile:

----------


## Aleksandryta

Z gresu!?!? Wiem, że zagraniczne firmy ceramiczne mają taki gres na ściany. Masz jakieś przykładowe zdjęcia? Sama jestem ciekawa...

----------


## noira

Nie mam konkretnych zdjęć, ale jak wklepiesz w wyszukiwarkę "elewacja z gresu" lub "elewacja wentylowana" to wyskoczą firmy wykonujące usługi i ich foty. Nie wiem czy mogę udostępnić link, czy to nie będzie reklama? Są różne metody układania gresu na elewacji: na klej, na profilach aluminiowych. Nie do końca wiem o co chodzi, dopiero przerabiam temat. Miałam nadzieję, że się ktoś mający takową odezwie, lub jakiś fachowiec wykonujący takie rzeczy.

----------


## langerob25

może zamiast gresu trespa ,lub jakaś inna firma http://www.elja.pl/elewacje/index.html

----------


## noira

Wygląda dobrze, ale wolę kamień naturalny.

----------


## Blechert

Jeśli wolisz kamień naturalny, rzuć okiem na kamienie oraz łupki z Indii i Brazylii. Mam tego parę sztuk :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## gochau

witam, nadszedł czas na wybór tynków elewacyjnych. Zdecydowaliśmy się na tynki z firmy KABE. Jednak pozostała kwestia wyboru koloru i tu liczę na Wasza pomoc  :smile:  Oto nasz domek, pierwsze zdjęcie w słoneczny dzień, drugie w pochmurny. Dachówka TONDACH glazura czerwona, w słońcu widac tą czerwień jednak w cieniu jest to bardziej kasztan, mahoń. Okna i podbitka w kolorze winchester, zaś drzwi i brama garażowa w mahoniu-kolor idealnie jak dach. Pozdrawiam

----------


## noira

Blechert, łupek ładny. Uparłam się przy gresie, bo chodzi nam o gładką powierzchnię ze względów czysto praktycznych ( raz na rok przelecę myjka i po kłopocie). Klinkieru nie lubię, więc pomyśleliśmy o gresie, tym bardziej, że udało nam się kupić w dobrej cenie dużą ilość. Sęk w tym, że z tego co się orientowałam profile do mocowania gresu na kotwach są dosyć kosztowne  :wink:  i miałam nadzieję, że może ktoś coś doradzi w temacie zanim podejmę decyzję. Ewentualnie pozostanie opaska z gresu na porządny klej.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Reyes

Co sądzicie o tym?

Obecnie tylko wizualizacja zatem kolory też w sumie nie dokońca takie będą, ogólnie w kierunku jasnych brązów celujemy.

Rozważam co widać na fotkach dwie opcje - różnica na poziomie piwnic. Ta warstwa najniższa to będą płytki kilnkierowe i teraz czy nad nimi już jednolity kolor do samej góry, 
czy też klinkier i później do wyskości piętra ciemniejszy i dalej jaśniejszy kolor.

I do tego myślimy o boniach zlicowanych z oknem (takie paski tylko widać na wizualizacji nie umiem tego zrobić lepiej)

Co o tym sądzicie.

Tynk planuję silikonowy caparola,

----------


## sco-check

Witajcie
Poszukuję od jakiegoś czasu producenta i nazwy płytki klinkierowej z elewacji poniżej.
Czy może ktoś rozpoznaje lub ma u siebie taki kolor ? 
Proszę o pomoc  :smile:

----------


## bax

> Witajcie
> Poszukuję od jakiegoś czasu producenta i nazwy płytki klinkierowej z elewacji poniżej.
> Czy może ktoś rozpoznaje lub ma u siebie taki kolor ? 
> Proszę o pomoc


Witam !
Ja mam bardzo podobną. Nie jest to ta sama płytka co na zdjęciu, ale moim zdaniem dużo ładniejsza - to vandersanden - model lithium.

----------


## Blechert

niora -  u siebie mam łupek na styropianie klejony do wysokości 1 metra (klej siatka i grunt) . Trzyma 7 lat. A na murkach do garażu bez styropianu na wysokość 2 metrów. Zagruntowałem i przykleiłem betonem a potem zafugowałem tez betonem. (kleiłem pojedyncze łupki a nie panele łupkowe)

----------


## noira

Blechert, kafelkarz mówi, że takie częściowe obłożenie gresem nie stanowi problemu. Łupek lubię, ale jakoś nie bardzo mi pasuje ze względu na osiadający na nim bród i kurz. W łupku chcę zrobić jedną ścianę w salonie. No nic, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :wink:  Dzięki za zainteresowanie.

----------


## waldzik

Witam,

Nie lubię się chwalić swoim domem, ale zostało nam sporo tynku mozaikowego po wykonaniu cokołu i pomyślałam, że może jak ktoś obejrzy zdjęcia i mu wpadnie w oko, to go od nas odkupi w atrakcyjnej cenie... 

Szczegóły o tynku mozaikowym w ogłoszeniu (dzisiaj zamieszczałam jako Waldzik).
Pozdrawiam
Monika, żona Waldzika

----------


## z klasą 2

witam
chodzi o ten tynk na dole ala trawertyn? mozesz zrobic zdjecia z bliska? jak sie go naklada?
pozdr i jaka cena moze byc prv

----------


## sznurka

> przypomnij sie na PW za okolo miesiac, robie dokladnie tak jak piszesz, brakuje tynku


i jak tam gotowe?

----------


## Aggi

ciekawe czy mi się uda wkleić zdjęcie  :Smile: 
... udało się.
Łupek tatrzański - wyjątkowo wdzięczny kamień

----------


## Aggi



----------


## aniula_bl

ładnie to się wszystko zgrywa kolorystycznie... pięknie, naprawdę pięknie  :big grin:

----------


## włodek11

Jak się nazywają kolory pańskiej elewacji?

----------


## włodek11

> 


jak się nazywają kolory tej elewcji?

----------


## zaczek17

nasza szara, prosta elewacja :smile:

----------


## bzyki

Witam!
Szukam zdjęcia elewacji wykonanej tynkiem *KABE kolor 10010* - przekopałam już pół internetu i nic  ::-(: 

Macie może namiary na jakieś dzienniki budowy, w których można ten kolor zobaczyć? Zależy mi na odcieniu lekko złamanej bieli, NIE śnieżnobiałej, ale też nie wpadającej w żółć, krem, ecru, czy też szary...

----------


## juka25

SZUKAM POMOCY!! Witajcie, jestem na etapie układania płytek na tarasie. Oczywiście mam problem jak nie trudno się domyślić  :wink:  rok temu została wylana posadzka ale mąż jej nie zatarł i stało się co się stało (widać na zdjęciach) po prostu pod wpływem warunków pogodowych i nie tylko wierzchnia część uległa wykruszaniu się. Teraz nie wiem co mamy zrobić. Czego użyć aby klej związał płytkę z podłożem, tak aby nie odsadziło jej po zimie. Zastanawialiśmy się nad posadzką samopoziomującą ale nie wiem co będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Załączam grafikę może komuś przyjdzie coś ciekawego do głowy . Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## budowlany_laik

*zaczek17* - co na cokole? Tynk mozaikowy? Mój wykonawca nie poleca, choć też chciałem/chcę zrobić taki na cokół. Masz jakieś informacje/wcześniejsze doświadczenia na temat trwałości takowego?

----------


## zaczek17

*zaczek17* - co na cokole? Tynk mozaikowy? Mój wykonawca nie poleca, choć też chciałem/chcę zrobić taki na cokół. Masz jakieś informacje/wcześniejsze doświadczenia na temat trwałości takowego?

na cokole jest tzw. marmolit, polecany przez wykonawców, jak i szefa ze składu budowlanego, my mamy chyba "tolgrela"

----------


## Liwko

Jako że jestem facetem i rozróżniam tylko 8 kolorów (czasami :big grin: ), proszę miłe panie o dobranie koloru mojej elewacji :smile: 
To co widać na zdjęciach to cerplast w kolorze jasnej zieleni.

----------


## malux20

na  cokole masz płytki  czy tynk mozaikowy.?

ładny domek

----------


## Liwko

> na  cokole masz płytki  czy tynk mozaikowy.?
> 
> ładny domek


Jakieś czarne mazidło. Teraz już jest szare :smile:

----------


## bzykuzambrow

Witam szanowne grono  :wink: 
Jestem tutaj nowy co nie znaczy, że nie przeczytałem tego tematu bo przejrzałem go od pierwszej do ostatniej strony  :wink: 
Tylko jako facetowi ciężko dobrać mi jakiś kolor elewacji do mojego domu.... Dlatego pisze z prośbą o pomoc. 
Dookoła okien chcę zastosować listwy dekoracyjne, aby dom nie wydawał się klockowaty. 
Prosiłbym o jakieś propozycje kolorystyczne. Dodam, że sąsiad stykający się z moim domem ma żółtą elewację.

I może macie jakiś pomysł na zadaszenie nad drzwiami? Niestety przez schody idące do drugiej połowy domu nie mogę zastosować pełnego zadaszenia a tylko zadaszenie nad drzwiami.

Byłbym wdzięczny za propozycję, jakieś może pomysły. Myślałem może o: delikatnym żółtym, oliwkowym, cappuccino, beż.

Czekam na pomoc. Pozdrawiam

http://zapodaj.net/6015e2bc695d8.jpg.html

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja. Do położenia jeszcze drewno na froncie oraz mozaika na cokole.

----------


## Asia**

Bosz... jaki piękny dom!!! Co to za projekt? Dziś żałuję, że kiedy budowałam, nie było takich projektów..

----------


## IZA30

Dokładnie,piękny dom też jestem ciekawa co za projekt...choć pewnie indywidualny   :wink:

----------


## hubertsain

> Bosz... jaki piękny dom!!! Co to za projekt? Dziś żałuję, że kiedy budowałam, nie było takich projektów..





> Dokładnie,piękny dom też jestem ciekawa co za projekt...choć pewnie indywidualny


Ten dom to projekt indywidualny, faktycznie piękny. Jeszcze sporo detali jakie zostaną na nim zrobione dodadzą mu smaczku, ale to dopiero po zagospodarowaniu terenu  :Smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Nasza realizacja. Do położenia jeszcze drewno na froncie oraz mozaika na cokole.


No, no, ładnie  :smile: 
Szanowna Moja Konkurencjo: bardzo ładna realizacja  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia życzę.

----------


## robercikzs

*hubertsain*

Mozesz napisac jaki to tynk i kolorki?

----------


## hubertsain

> *hubertsain*
> 
> Mozesz napisac jaki to tynk i kolorki?


Tynk silikonowy Kreisel, kolory to 29985 oraz 27333.

----------


## Tatarak

Bzykuzambrow - jeśli chodzi o kolor, to moim zdaniem bardzo ładnie wygląda ten, który masz teraz, zrezygnowałabym tylko z tych ciemnych pasków wokół okien, listwy dekoracyjne też mi tu nie bardzo pasują - raczej nie starałabym się na siłę zmieniać stylistyki. 
zrobiłabym tylko - tak jak sąsiad - na ciemno ścianę tej lukarny.

Hubertsain - piękny dom  :smile:

----------


## makrz

Witam,
Ja z pytankiem do Zaczka 17: o kolory elewacji  :smile: ?
...chyba czegos takiego wlasnie szukam...
za odpowiedz dziekuje i pozdrawiam!
M

----------


## hubertsain

Kolejna nasza realizacja:

----------


## Liwko

Domek tyci tyci, a kominów od nasrania...

----------


## jar.os

> Domek tyci tyci, a kominów od nasrania...


 bo to może jest zakład pogrzebowy ze spalarnią??

----------


## Liwko

> bo to może jest zakład pogrzebowy ze spalarnią??


A to przepraszam, głupio mi teraz  :sad:

----------


## mechu

> Wow...podoba mi sie.. zaje...scie... mogę prosić o kilka fotek na priv...
> Pozdrawiam


Ja też się podłączam...
Przed nami etap wyboru dachówki i okien, cała rodzina reaguje z przekąsem na moją wizję antracytowych okien i bramy garażowej, a ja nie potrafię się pozbyć wizji patrząc na Wasz pękny dom. Czy ma ktoś zdjęcia realizacji antracytowych okien, drzwi i bramy garażowej z innym kolorem elewacji jak biały?

----------


## Barbara74

> Nasza realizacja. Do położenia jeszcze drewno na froncie oraz mozaika na cokole.


 a z czego będzie wykonany cokół, schody i taras, pytam bo stoję przed takim wyborem kolory bedą zbliżone,a dom ogólnie nowoczesny, nie mam pojecia co można dać a wykonawca elewcji pyta?poza tym mam murek oporowy do zjazdu do garażu w piwnicy i nie wiem czym go można wykończyć,czy tynkiem -bedę mieć silikonowy?a co na te murki od góry ? szukam daszków betonowych i nigdzdie nie mogę namierzyć

----------


## hubertsain

> Domek tyci tyci, a kominów od nasrania...





> bo to może jest zakład pogrzebowy ze spalarnią??





> A to przepraszam, głupio mi teraz


Panowie jako wykonawca staram się nie wypowiadać o bryłach czy też kominach, oknach i innych rzeczach na budynku. Zamieszczam zdjęcia, aby ułatwić innym forumowiczom dobór koloru, tynki itp...... Proszę o nie negowanie projektów, każdy ma to co mu się podoba, albo to co musi mieć (wizja konstruktora/projektanta). Serdecznie Was pozdrawiam.

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

> Domek tyci tyci, a kominów od nasrania...


Przynajmniej mają komin wentylacyjny w każdym pomieszczeniu.
Jak ktoś robi jeden komin i nie robi mechanicznej wentylacji to z takiego należy się pośmiać.

----------


## Liwko

> Przynajmniej mają komin wentylacyjny w każdym pomieszczeniu.
> Jak ktoś robi jeden komin i nie robi mechanicznej wentylacji to z takiego należy się pośmiać.


To zależy od projektu. W tak niewielkim domu z poddaszem użytkowym, może być taki układ pomieszczeń, że może wystarczyć tylko jeden komin.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Elewacja zrobiona w ub. roku, ale jakos nie bylo kiedy wkleic fotek.
> Jesczze do zamontowania barierki (nierdzewka) w oknach sciany szczytowej.


Hehe, widzę że trafiliśmy w podobną kolorystykę (tyle że u mnie dachówka brązowa, nie miedziana)

----------


## MrButton

Witajcie, 

Chciałem Was prosić o poradę.

 Jesteśmy na etapie wykończenia elewacji i chcielibyśmy się doradzić w kwesti doboru klinkierowych płytek elewacyjnych. 
Kolor elewacji to "Melissa" z palety Caparol - kolorek bladożółtawy, wpadający w lekko zielony jest widoczny na zdjęciu nad wykuszem. Do tego chcemy użyć klinkieru Cloud Rosa Paradyż, którym planyjemy obłozyć cokół wokół domu, łuki przy tarasie a także wykusz i wejście do domu. Zdjęcia.

Jak uważacie:

* czy klinkier powinien kończyc się na lini balkonu czy na całej ścianie, aż po sam dach, tylko czy wtedy nie będzie to trochę za ciemno biorąc pod uwagę że jest to wnęka.
* Czy drzwi-kolor orzech nie zleja sie ze ścianą z klinkieru? Czy zostawić szpalety w kolorze elewacji. 
A jeżeli chodzi o wykusz.
* Czy obłożyć klinkierem tylko jego dolna część czy lukarne nad nim również?
* A może jakieś inne elementy ozdobic klinkierem, może wokół okien?







Proszę doradźcie !

----------


## Ania i Bartek

Mimo, że elewacja jeszcze nie skończona, to już co nieco pokażę, bo się doczekać nie mogę :smile: 





Tynk będzie miał kolor ciemniejszej zieleni, wtedy też "ząbki" z klinkieru będą wyraźniejsze. Taki sam klinkier położymy z tyłu we wnęce tarasu. Wtedy pochwalę się się efektem końcowym.

----------


## redpradnik

> Kolejne nasze realizacje:


Czy ten dom ma elewacje podchodzącą pod 
"białą czekolade" ?? Szukam takiego tynku dla siebie..

----------


## hubertsain

Ten jasny kolor jest to biel lekko złamana szarością. Z tego co pamiętam to Kreisel 29985.

----------


## KamaG

> Witam!
> Szukam zdjęcia elewacji wykonanej tynkiem *KABE kolor 10010* - przekopałam już pół internetu i nic 
> 
> Macie może namiary na jakieś dzienniki budowy, w których można ten kolor zobaczyć? Zależy mi na odcieniu lekko złamanej bieli, NIE śnieżnobiałej, ale też nie wpadającej w żółć, krem, ecru, czy też szary...


 *bzyki* właśnie do mnie jedzie ten tynk,w przeciągu dwóch, trzech dni powinien być na ścianach. Jak zrobią to pokażę jak wyszło. Podobno to biel złamana piaskowym kolorem

----------


## tomo203

Witam wszystkich, bardzo proszę o pomoc w doradzeniu jak zrobić bonie na moim weekendowym domu, wymysliłem coś takiego

----------


## bzyki

*KamaG*, dzięki za cynk, będę zaglądać do Waszego dziennika  :Smile:

----------


## pumpaluna

czy ktoś z was ma elewację ceresit w kolorze NEBRASKA1 lub NEBRASKA2 ??

----------


## julie

Witam!
Na forum jestem zupełnie świeża. 
Trafiłam tu jednak nieprzypadkowo. 
Poszukuję inspiracji do wymyślenia sobie elewacji. Warunki są takie: dom jest typową zabudową wiejską (czworak), lat 20 ubiegłego wieku. Usytuowany w ciasnej zabudowie, więc krótszym bokiem obrócony w stronę ulicy. Całość z cegły, jednak jakiś czas temu zaistniała konieczność dobudowania piętra- całkowicie bez pomysłu. Piętro identyczne jak parter, jedyne co zostało wyraźnie dobudowane, to "ganek" obejmujący te dwa poziomy, ze stosunkowo mocno spadzistym dachem. 
Kolor, który cały czas chodzi nam po głowie to połączenie cegły, która byłaby jakimś nawiązaniem do oryginalnego stylu i połączeniu tego wszystkiego z kamieniem w dolnych partiach, ewentualnie w okolicach okien. Teoretycznie jest niemało elewacji w takim kolorze, jednak jeszcze nie znalazłam nic nawiązującego do tego typu zabudowy- nic co wyglądała by dobrze.
Postaram się rozszerzyć mój wywód o jakieś zdjęcia, muszę tylko takowe zrobić. ;d

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Tomo203 - na moje oko nie może być tak jak jest, w obydwu wersjach nie ma żadnego nawiązania do poprzeczki w oknach tarasowych.

----------


## Liwko

> Tomo203 - na moje oko nie może być tak jak jest, w obydwu wersjach nie ma żadnego nawiązania do poprzeczki w oknach tarasowych.


Dokładnie. Zamiast trzech poziomych bruzd, lepiej by wyglądały dwie ale jedna żeby była dokładnie na wysokości poziomej listwy drzwi tarasowych.

----------


## redpradnik

To i ja poprosze o opinie i Wasze pomysły :smile: 

Założenia są takie iż chcemy jasny tynk typu biała czekolada ale aby nie było nudno czymś "przeciąć".
Problemem jest ... to iż posiadamy psa który bardzo często przebywa na ganku i teraz jak nie ma jeszcze tynku już widać że jest brudne od błota itp.
Dlatego zastanawiam się nad wyłożeniem ganku i ściany otaczającej bramę garażową właśnie ciemnym klinkierem lub ciemny tynk jaki jest na kominie.

Różne wersje:
Pierwsza:
Zachód

Południe

Północ

Wschód


Druga:
Zachód

Południe

Północ

Wschód


Może ktoś ma jakiś inny pomysł? :smile: 

Tak było w katalogu projektu:

----------


## Liwko

Całą chatę zrób tym ciemniejszym kolorem.

----------


## Tatarak

nie zgadzam się z Liwko - będzie jakoś smutno. Zrób tylko podcień i garaż w tym ciemniejszym kolorze (wersja 1), a resztę w łamanej bieli (jak w wersji 2)

----------


## redpradnik

> nie zgadzam się z Liwko - będzie jakoś smutno. Zrób tylko podcień i garaż w tym ciemniejszym kolorze (wersja 1), a resztę w łamanej bieli (jak w wersji 2)


Tatarak, Oznaczyłem teraz strony świata :smile:  o której mowisz? 

Wersja w jednolitym kolorze białym od strony południa

----------


## Tatarak

ciemniejszy kolor zrobiłabym tylko tu - tak jak proponujesz:

a resztę ze wszystkich stron na jednakowo-jasno  :smile: 
wersja z projektu jak dla mnie jest "pałacykowa" - nie mówię, że brzydka, ale zmieniliście drzwi, nie macie szprosów w oknach (i dobrze  :smile: ), więc nie pasuje.

----------


## camparia

witam jaki ma Pan kolor elewacji bardzo mi sie podoba dziekuje z gory

----------


## redpradnik

> witam jaki ma Pan kolor elewacji bardzo mi sie podoba dziekuje z gory


nie bardzo wiem do kogo pytanie :smile:  jeśli do mnie to ja jeszcze nie mam położonego tynk - wszystko w fazie projektowania aby wiedzieć co wykonać

----------


## basia_z_lasu

> czy ktoś z was ma elewację ceresit w kolorze NEBRASKA1 lub NEBRASKA2 ??


Sprawdź anula05 - ma galerię i komentarze.

----------


## pumpaluna

Sprawdziłam, tyle że Anula pisze że ma nebraska2 a mi to nijak ze wzornikiem nie współgra dlatego tu zapytałam

----------


## KamaG

*Bzyki* kolor 10010 z kabe wyszedł taki jak śmietana, biel złamana na lekki krem. Niestety na zdjęciach wyszedł mi jakiś szarawy, fakt robione w pochmurny dzień.

mam jakiś kłopot ze zdjęciem, jutro zrobię nowe i postaram się wrzucić.

----------


## redpradnik

> *Bzyki* kolor 10010 z kabe wyszedł taki jak śmietana, biel złamana na lekki krem. Niestety na zdjęciach wyszedł mi jakiś szarawy, fakt robione w pochmurny dzień.


KamaG moge prosic o foty? :smile:  Bo szukam koloru na styl białej czekolady :smile: 

Powiedz mi nie boisz się białego względem psa którego masz? :smile:

----------


## KamaG

może teraz pójdzie
dołem zrobiliśmy marmurit, też kabe, w kolorze popielatym wszędzie tam gdzie psy mogą dojść
trochę się boję takiego jasnego (dzieci i piłka) koloru ale marzyła mi się biała elewacja i postanowiłam zrobić chociaż była też opcja kawy zabielonej lub popielu. 
Najwyżej będziemy myć

----------


## hubertsain

> Witam wszystkich Proszę o opinie i porade.....czy pasuje ten drugi kolor elewacji(śliwkowy to jest chyba chociaz próbkę wzięłam z odcieni brązu ale w praktyce on wpada w taki fiolet) Całość jest w kolorze cappucino a dół i opaski wokół okien chcę w innym kolorze....zastanawiałam się czy nie dać brązowego ale w jednym z próbników kolorów wyszło coś takiego....tylko czy on pasuje???Jak uważacie? Narazie pomalowalam tylko kawałek elewacji na probe i musze zdecydowac...


Mi się bardzo podoba  :wink:

----------


## redpradnik

> To i ja poprosze o opinie i Wasze pomysły
> 
> Założenia są takie iż chcemy jasny tynk typu biała czekolada ale aby nie było nudno czymś "przeciąć".
> Problemem jest ... to iż posiadamy psa który bardzo często przebywa na ganku i teraz jak nie ma jeszcze tynku już widać że jest brudne od błota itp.
> Dlatego zastanawiam się nad wyłożeniem ganku i ściany otaczającej bramę garażową właśnie ciemnym klinkierem lub ciemny tynk jaki jest na kominie.
> 
> Różne wersje:
> Pierwsza:
> Zachód
> ...


Nowy pomysł na front z klinkieru:
Wersja A:



Wersja B:

----------


## interona

Redpradnik, moim skromnym zdaniem wersja z klinkierem tylko w podcieniu. Jeśli dasz klinkier (albo mocny kolor) także nad garażem, dom może sprawiać wrażenie "asymetrycznego" i mocno "przechylonego" w lewo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## acco81

Świeżo zrobiona elewacja, brakuje jeszcze wielu detali. Tak wygląda na dzisiaj.

----------


## redpradnik

> Świeżo zrobiona elewacja, brakuje jeszcze wielu detali. Tak wygląda na dzisiaj.


b.ładnie , schody masz dolane do elewacji czy były wczesniej dolane do budynku? pytam bo tak zrobili u sasiada i wszystko pęka bo podnosi schody

----------


## IZA30

> Świeżo zrobiona elewacja, brakuje jeszcze wielu detali. Tak wygląda na dzisiaj.


Bardzo ładnie!Napisz mi  z jakiej firmy masz drzwi wejściowe :big grin:

----------


## acco81

> Bardzo ładnie!Napisz mi  z jakiej firmy masz drzwi wejściowe


drzwi akurat robiliśmy z lokalnej stolarni, ale na wzór drzwi 572s2 ze stronki http://www.drzwi.krakow.pl/drzwi-zew...drewniane.html

----------


## acco81

> b.ładnie , schody masz dolane do elewacji czy były wczesniej dolane do budynku? pytam bo tak zrobili u sasiada i wszystko pęka bo podnosi schody


najpierw były schody, 
z tego co pamiętam to między schodami a murem budynku jest styropian właśnie żeby nic nie pękało.

----------


## marynata

> Całą chatę zrób tym ciemniejszym kolorem.


popieram tą propozycję
będzie bardzo dobrze wyglądało

----------


## monikabrot

witam mam pytanie czy ma ktoś może wykonanaa elewacje firmy greinplast nr.1830. Własnie zdecydowaliśmy się na ten kolorek ale teraz mam małe wątpliwości czy nie jest on za ciemny na facjatki idzie odcień nr.1850. Prosze o odp. Dach jest w kolorze brązowym a okna w kolorze złotego dębu :sad:

----------


## Malwa88

Witam !
Z wielką przyjemnością czytam Wasze wszystkie wypowiedzi i propozycje , ale nie wiem dla czego anie widzę żadnych zdjęć  :sad:

----------


## ane3ka1

Już co prawda mija rok jak wykończyliśmy elewację, ale dopiero teraz natrafiłam na ten wątek.
W dobie wszechogarniającej żółci, nasz dom nieco odznacza się we wsi...

Tu jeszcze w trakcie prac:




Końcowe efekty

----------


## Liwko

Mistrzostwo  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Pięknie  :roll eyes:

----------


## gabriela

swietna elewacja!

----------


## agalind

Aniu, już kiedys Ci pisałam, ze masz piękny dom. Rzadko zdarza sie żeby elewacja była tak dopięta w szczegółach. Ślicznie :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

Dziękuję bardzo. Projekt domku z zewnątrz sam w sobie jest ładny, to i elewacja jest ładna. To jedna z nielicznych rzeczy, która nam się udała i jestem z tego zadowolona  :smile:

----------


## agalind

> Dziękuję bardzo. Projekt domku z zewnątrz sam w sobie jest ładny, to i elewacja jest ładna. To jedna z nielicznych rzeczy, która nam się udała i jestem z tego zadowolona


Oj, Aniu. Ładny jest cały dom, ale przecież w głębi duszy o tym wiesz :smile:

----------


## majamaki

Aniu elewacja - rewelacja. Proszę napisz mi co to za kamień na elewacji

----------


## ane3ka1

> Aniu elewacja - rewelacja. Proszę napisz mi co to za kamień na elewacji


Dziękuję. Kamień to "sztuczny piaskowiec". Prawdziwy niestety był zbyt żółty. To płytki Campana biała z firmy Stone Master.

----------


## bzyki

*KamaG*, wyszło bardzo ładnie! My cały czas wahamy się między 10020 a 10010 :|

----------


## lukasza

ane3ka1
gratulacje za ciągłość i konsekwencje prac! Ten dom w kilku kolorach łącznie z niebieskim i czerwonym by dobrze wyglądał a najważniejsze to konsekwencja ram okien, bram, drzwi, szprosów, obróbek okien i co najbardziej mi się podoba deski szczytowej, podbitki (czyli desek dachu) i zabezpieczeń okna na pietrze. 
Taki dom w zabudowie gęstej z domów z żółtą farbą lub czerwonym klinkierem traci urok, ale tu, na zdjęciu przy tym polu żyta to rewelacja!

----------


## ane3ka1

> ane3ka1
> gratulacje za ciągłość i konsekwencje prac! Ten dom w kilku kolorach łącznie z niebieskim i czerwonym by dobrze wyglądał a najważniejsze to konsekwencja ram okien, bram, drzwi, szprosów, obróbek okien i co najbardziej mi się podoba deski szczytowej, podbitki (czyli desek dachu) i zabezpieczeń okna na pietrze. 
> Taki dom w zabudowie gęstej z domów z żółtą farbą lub czerwonym klinkierem traci urok, ale tu, na zdjęciu przy tym polu żyta to rewelacja!


Dzięki  :smile: 
Pamiętam minę mojego męża jak pierwszy raz powiedziałam o białych drzwiach i bramie garażowej. Bezcenne  :smile: 
Bardzo żałuję, że nie mamy okien ze szprosami - najlepiej konstrukcyjnymi, ale niestety wymiary okien są różne i niezbyt by to wyglądało. 
Fajne jest to, że przy tym zestawieniu kolorystycznym stolarka-dach-podbitka zawsze można zmienić kolor elewacji i będzie pasował.

----------


## kajka_81

> Świeżo zrobiona elewacja, brakuje jeszcze wielu detali. Tak wygląda na dzisiaj.


Witam,

bardzo podoba mi sie kolorystyka jaką jaka masz pomalowany dom. Czy mogłabyś podać z jakiej firmy i jakimi kolorami masz zrobione? My właśnie szukamy pomysłu na jaki kolor pomalować nasz domek i najbardziej chcialabym właśnie w takich odcieniach jak ty masz. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kajka_81

> witam mam pytanie czy ma ktoś może wykonanaa elewacje firmy greinplast nr.1830. Własnie zdecydowaliśmy się na ten kolorek ale teraz mam małe wątpliwości czy nie jest on za ciemny na facjatki idzie odcień nr.1850. Prosze o odp. Dach jest w kolorze brązowym a okna w kolorze złotego dębu


Witaj,
ja bedę malowała dom tynkiem silikatowym z tej firmy, przy wyborze koloru przedstawiciel mowił nam że jesli chcemy kolor np. nr 1830 to musimy wybrać kolor o ton jasniejszy czyli 1820 wtedy osiągniemy zamierzony efekt. 
My wybralismy kolor nr 1910, ale po pomalowaniu osiągnelismy kolor, który chcieliśmy czyli nr 1920

----------


## acco81

> Witam,
> 
> bardzo podoba mi sie kolorystyka jaką jaka masz pomalowany dom. Czy mogłabyś podać z jakiej firmy i jakimi kolorami masz zrobione? My właśnie szukamy pomysłu na jaki kolor pomalować nasz domek i najbardziej chcialabym właśnie w takich odcieniach jak ty masz. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam, 
Dzięki za miłe słowa.
Tynk Kabe jaśniejszy kolor 10130, ciemniejszy na opaskach 10580, mozaika 233
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## luvvka

a my tak sie zastanawiamy nad naszym pomysłem elewacji...może macie jakieś pomysły?
w rzeczywistości wygląda to na razie tak:

----------


## malutka_ao22

> witam,
> 
> nie lubię się chwalić swoim domem, ale zostało nam sporo tynku mozaikowego po wykonaniu cokołu i pomyślałam, że może jak ktoś obejrzy zdjęcia i mu wpadnie w oko, to go od nas odkupi w atrakcyjnej cenie... 
> 
> Szczegóły o tynku mozaikowym w ogłoszeniu (dzisiaj zamieszczałam jako waldzik).
> Pozdrawiam
> monika, żona waldzika



witam 
mam pytanie odnosnie twoich schodow z czego sa zrobione????

----------


## kajka_81

> Witam, 
> Dzięki za miłe słowa.
> Tynk Kabe jaśniejszy kolor 10130, ciemniejszy na opaskach 10580, mozaika 233
> Pozdrawiam


Wielkie dzieki

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Asiutek79

Witam,

proszę o pomoc - interesuje mnie kolor elewacji 9-tego zdjęcia ( licząc od góry ).
Mam taką samą dachówkę, okna machoń.

Rok temu mialam robioną elewacje i niestety kolor mi się  nie udal, miał wyjść ciemny brudny róż a wyszedł róż ostry.
W sierpniu planujemy przemalowanie domu.
dziękuję za pomoc.

Joanna

----------


## Asiutek79

Witam ponownie,

intetresuje mnie elewacja zdjęcia  Justyna&Leszek na stronie 116.

pozdrawiam
Joanna

----------


## aniewa

Witam!
BARDZO prosiłabym GGLIO gglio o ponowne fotki elewacji swojego domku.. :smile: 
.na astronie 190 widziałam..ale jakoś chyba kolory przekłamane, czy mógłbyś zrobić fotki domu w dzień, w świetle słońca??  :smile: ) bo bardzo bardzo mi się podoba i chętnie zgapiłabym kolorystykę, co to za kolory i rodzaj elewacji? z góry dziękuję za odp. pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## AnikaA

Bardzo prosze o opinie o elewacji zamieszczonej w zalaczniku. Po dlugich przemysleniach ostatecznie zdecydowalismy sie na kolory bialy i szary plus elementy drewniane. Dom jest w stylu nowoczesnym. Okna, drzwi i dach sa koloru antracytowego. Poczatkowo elewacje miala byc biala plus drewno tam, gdzie teraz jest szary pasek. Ale po pierwsze dobily nas koszty, a po drugie konserwacja drewna przy tak wysokim budynku tez nas troche przerasta. Okna, jak widac, nie sa szczegolnie symetryczne.  :roll eyes:  Dlatego zalezy nam, aby troche te symetrie budynku przywrocic. Jak oceniacie nasze plany? A moze jakies propozycje? Bede bardzo wdzieczna. Serdecznie pozdrawiam

----------


## Mmelisa

Nasza prawie ukonczona elewacja

----------


## qqlio

Pewnie juz za pozno (cos przestala mi dzialac subskrypcja na watek), ale u mnie jest Nebraska1 i Nebraska3. Paski ciemne boni to Nevada.
Nie mam niestety teraz lepszych zdjec, ale musze sie zmobilizowac i opstrykac dom...
Pzdr

----------


## Marysia2

> Nasza prawie ukonczona elewacja


Baaardzo fajny efekt. Zdradzisz, jaki tynk (rodzaj, kolor) i jaka podbitka? Kolorystyka prezentuje się bardzo spójnie. Też mamy dachówkę antracytową i szukam rozwiązań...

----------


## IZA30

> Pewnie juz za pozno (cos przestala mi dzialac subskrypcja na watek), ale u mnie jest Nebraska1 i Nebraska3. Paski ciemne boni to Nevada.
> Nie mam niestety teraz lepszych zdjec, ale musze sie zmobilizowac i opstrykac dom...
> Pzdr


gglio mam prośbę o więcej zdjęć z różnych perspektyw,bo ja dokładnie planuje tymi samymi kolorami tynkować  :big grin:  Tzn.Nebraska 1 i 3   :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Baaardzo fajny efekt. Zdradzisz, jaki tynk (rodzaj, kolor) i jaka podbitka? Kolorystyka prezentuje się bardzo spójnie. Też mamy dachówkę antracytową i szukam rozwiązań...



Dziekuje. Tynk mamy silikatowo-silikonowy Optolith o grubosci 1,5mm, nr koloru 2171. Podbitka drewniana, kolor piniowy firmy Sadolin. Elewacja z  desek w tym samym kolorze.

----------


## ven2

jaki to tynk i kolor?

----------


## ane3ka1

*Mmelisa*, gratulacje! Bardzo ładny, prosty domek, bez udziwnień i elewacja też wyszła bardzo elegancko  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

*ven2* o tynku napisalam wyzej nad zdjeciami. 

*ane3ka1* dziekuje.

----------


## Marysia2

Mmelisa, jestem pod wrażeniem efektu i spróbuję pójść Twoim tropem  :smile:

----------


## dnasil

witam czy ma ktos moze zdjecia domu z kolorem firmy ceresit california6

----------


## pebe.pl

Witam serdecznie,
poszukuje zdjęć albo jakichkolwiek innych informacji na temat domów wykończonych tynkami Ceresit Texas 1 i 2 ewentualnie Madeira 2.
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ktosiek

Zastanawiałem się nad Californią i texasem, ale w końcu wygrałem Kalahari 2, zdjęcia w moim dzienniku. Gdzieś są także w tym wątku.

----------


## WojtekEdyta

> Witam serdecznie,
> poszukuje zdjęć albo jakichkolwiek innych informacji na temat domów wykończonych tynkami Ceresit Texas 1 i 2 ewentualnie Madeira 2.
> Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.
> Pozdrawiam


My  mamy Ceresit texas 1 jak zrobię zdjęcia to podeślę , my chcieliśmy jednak jeszcze jaśniejszy , jak jest jasno to tynk jest prawie biały jak ciemniej to już taki jasny nie jest. Próbki mieliśmy pomalowane farbą texas 1 i ta zdecydowanie była jaśniejsza silkat ma kolor ciemniejszy.

----------


## kasia&krzyś

> Już co prawda mija rok jak wykończyliśmy elewację, ale dopiero teraz natrafiłam na ten wątek.
> W dobie wszechogarniającej żółci, nasz dom nieco odznacza się we wsi...
> 
> Tu jeszcze w trakcie prac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Końcowe efekty


Witam,

ane3ka1- bardzo podoba mi sie kolorystyka Twojej elewacji. Czy mogłabyś podać nazwę firmy i kolory dachu i elewacji? My właśnie szukamy pomysłu na jaki kolor pomalować nasz domek a to, jak się prezentuje Twój powaliło mnie na kolana  :smile: . 

Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## ane3ka1

*Kasiu!*
Przede wszystkim bardzo bardzo dziękuję. 
Dach to Rupp Ceramika czarny brylant (najczarniejszy z czarnych). Elewację malowaliśmy tynkiem Kabe, ale dokładnego numeru nie pamiętam. Muszę udać się do blaszaka sprawdzić,  ale to nie dziś, nie w tej chwili...

Pamiętaj, że zdjęcia, komputer mogą przekłamywać kolory...

----------


## kasia&krzyś

Dziękuję Aniu za szybką odpowiedź. 
Wiem, że czasem zdjęcie nie oddaje w pełni koloru, a czasem ten kolor "przerysowuje". Ale u Ciebie te kolory tak pięknie ze sobą "współgrają", a wnętrze domu jest fantastycznie zaplanowane i przemyślane, że - jak to mówią - mucha nie siada. Jakby w wolnej chwili udało Ci się odgrzebać numer koloru w swoim blaszaku to będę baaardzo Ci wdzięczna  :smile:  
Pośpiechu nie ma - my obecnie jesteśmy na etapie zalanego stropu, więc jeszcze trochę  :wink:  Ale już zaczęłam trochę myśleć nad wykończeniem z zewnątrz, bo chciałabym dokładnie to zaplanować - w końcu parę ładnych lat na tę elewację będę patrzeć, więc lepiej zrobić to z głową i sprawę dokładnie opracować  :smile:

----------


## Piotrekz17

Witam
Śledzę ten wątek już dość długo i muszę powiedzieć,że macie naprawdę super pomysły na elewację. Do mojego postu dołączam też zdjęcie mojej elewacji, nie po to żeby się chwalić bo macie dużo ciekawsze pomysły. Nie wszystko skończone no ale...

----------


## nazwa12

ane3ka1  Twoja elewacja jest piękna,super wszystko dopasowałaś,no rewelacja  :yes:

----------


## pawko_

Nasza elewacja

----------


## pawko_

c.d.

----------


## greywolf

*flutebox*,

Gratuluję! wszystko świetnie się zgrało - razem z oknami i bramą w kolorze brązowym, a dom wiele zyskał na urodzie.
Bądź tak uprzejmy i zdradź proszę szczegóły dot. kolorystyki swojej elewacji (jaki i skąd tynk, nr koloru), może się przydać.

----------


## pawko_

Dziękujemy. Jest to tynk Silikonowy firmy Greinplast.
Jasny kolor (niestandardowy dobierany z palety RAL) Nr 9016
Ciemny kolor to 0240 lub 0230 (jak będę na budowie to sprawdzę dokładnie i napiszę)
Mozaika na cokole i słupach KG-P 610

Okna, drzwi, brama garażowa to kolor winchester.

----------


## marynata

bardzo fajnie  :smile:

----------


## kasia&krzyś

Uwielbiam taką kolorystykę!!! flutebox - gratuluję wyczucia i smaku! Jeśli mogę zapytać: jakiej firmy masz okna? Z góry dziękuję i jeszcze raz wielkie gratulacje  :smile:

----------


## hubertsain

Ostatnie nasze docieplenie i elewacja budynku w trakcie i po skończeniu:

----------


## pawko_

Okna od Jezierskiego.

----------


## kasia&krzyś

flutebox - dziękuję bardzo

----------


## Marmichkon

> Na kazdym zdjeciu kolor wychodzi inaczej.. 
> Pierwsze lepiej oddaje rzeczywistosc ale tak naprawde dom jest jasniutko bezowy 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podmurowka i slupki beda wykonczone w tym tygodniu, wstawie fotki.




Winthek, podaj proszę kolor farby na elewacji i nazwę firmy. Szukam koloru beżowego, a Twój dom tak pięknie się prezentuje... Pilne.

----------


## kasia&krzyś

> c.d.


flutebox  mam jeszcze jedno pytanko: jakiego koloru jest cegła na kominie i dachówka? Dzięki z góry  :smile:

----------


## pawko_

Cegla grafitowa- stratus,
dachowka baltycka grafitowa firmy BRAAS

----------


## kasia&krzyś

dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Marmichkon

> U mnie elewacja wyszła mniej wiecej tak:
> 
> 
> Jest jeszcze sporo do zrobienia ale początki juz widać


Cudowny dom! U nas w takim samym kolorze dach-blachodachówka. Bardzo Cię proszę o podanie nr farby i nazwy firmy . Czy to jest baranek 2mm?
Marmichkon. Pilne.

----------


## iwona305

> Nasza elewacja


Pięknie, właśnie o czymś takim myślałam na swoim domku.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

*flutebox* cudnie... bardzo ładny dom , kolorystyka pięknie dobrana : )

----------


## drewa

> Nasza elewacja


flutebox w jakim kolorze są parapety i co to za podbitka? jakieś namiary?

----------


## pawko_

Podbitka z blachy trapezowej kolor czarny mat. Parapety rowniez z blachy czarny mat. Gosc po zebraniu wymiarow robil je jakies kilkanascie minut. Mial na rolce blache, przycinal i formowal. Parpety kupowalem tutaj http://m.pf.pl/oferta/pnidm_jii.html

----------


## drewa

> Podbitka z blachy trapezowej kolor czarny mat. Parapety rowniez z blachy czarny mat. Gosc po zebraniu wymiarow robil je jakies kilkanascie minut. Mial na rolce blache, przycinal i formowal. Parpety kupowalem tutaj http://m.pf.pl/oferta/pnidm_jii.html


flutebox bardzo Ci dziękuję za odpowiedź. Też mam okna w kolorze winchester i zwlekałam z parapetami i podbitką, bo chciałam właśnie czarne, ale nie wiedziałam jak to będzie wyglądać, Ale u Ciebie widzę, że będzie super. Oczywiście z szarą elewacją.

----------


## queene

moja sie robi...jeszcze bez fugi  :smile:  ale co tam  :big grin:

----------


## centers20

> moja sie robi...jeszcze bez fugi  ale co tam



queene

ile płaciłaś za te płytki ? Tak mi się spodobały, że chce u siebie takie zrobić  :smile:

----------


## queene

to Opoczno Simple Sand...ja dostałam je za 26zl/m2 w zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni  :wink:

----------


## Princesa

Mam prośbę o radę w kwestii wykonania elewacji.
Mamy dom z piwnicą, działka ma duży spadek.
Od strony południowej, tył domu, piwnica zdecydowanie wystaje ponad poziom gruntu, od frontu prawie wcale, za wyjątkiem zjazdu do garażu (garaż w piwnicy).

Tak wygląda to z tyłu:


z przodu:


i z boku, gdzie praktycznie cała piwnica jest odkryta pod tarasem:


*Jak tutaj poprowadzić cokół?*
Zazwyczaj robi się to z linią piwnicy, ale tutaj od strony tarasu mamy ponad 2m cokołu, z tyłu domu 1,5 metra...
Dodam, że część podziemna piwnicy ocieplona została 5 centymetrami XPSa i nie wiem za bardzo czy ocieplić całość piwnicy tą grubością a parter z poddaszem 15 czy to nie będzie za duży uskok między grubościami, szczególnie na takiej wysokości? Czy może dać na piwnicę na te wystające fragmenty10 cm?

A może cokół zrobić jakoś inaczej?
Za jakiś czas, niezbyt długi przychodzi ekipa od elewacji (zdjęcia są sprzed kilku mies. ale na zewnątrz za wiele się nie zmieniło) i nie wiemy za bardzo co zrobić.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Mam prośbę o radę w kwestii wykonania elewacji.
> (...)


 Princesa masz dokładnie taką sytuację jak ja. 
Ja zrobiłem w następujący sposób:
dom mam ocieplony 15cm styro, część piwnicy "schowanej w ziemi" 5cm XPS. Cokół zrobiłem na łączeniu parteru z piwnicą, tzn. na domu jest 15cm, a poniżej przejście na 10cm styro - jednak tam gdzie XPS wystawał z ziemi (owe 5cm, to odkopałem trochę i dołożyłem kolejne 5 cm xpsa, ale nie do poziomu ław, tylko mniej więcej 1/2 płyty w dół, domyślnie poziom XPS to tyle ile będzie obyspane ziemią, powyżej tej granicy już leci 10cm zwykłego styro, aż pod parter....

IMHO uskok jaki otrzymałem przy 15cm i 10cm wygląda bardzo dobrze....cokół wokoło domu na jednym poziomie nie zaburza proporcjonalności bryły - napewno masz cokół widoczny także z innych stron domu...

----------


## Princesa

Łukasz80 dzięki za podpowiedź, właśnie tak kombinowałam, tylko dziś jedna z ekip, które nam wyceniały robotę zaproponowała robienie cokołu po skosie, dopasowanego do poziomu gruntu (jak jets spadek to skośnie cokół) ale chyba średnio to wyjdzie... i jeszcze proponowali nie robić uskoku tylko 15 jechać do ziemi...
Ale skłaniam się bardziej ku twojej wersji.
A bez problemu można dokleić XPSA na istniejącą warstwę, która dodam, że jest przyklejona od roku już na ścianie? Bo ekipa twierdziła dziś, że tak się nie da i trzeba zrywać i wymieniać...  :eek:

----------


## queene

ja też tak mam...całość będzie jak kilka postów wyżej - w płytkach

----------


## Łukasz80

> Łukasz80 dzięki za podpowiedź, właśnie tak kombinowałam, tylko dziś jedna z ekip, które nam wyceniały robotę zaproponowała robienie cokołu po skosie, dopasowanego do poziomu gruntu (jak jets spadek to skośnie cokół) ale chyba średnio to wyjdzie... i jeszcze proponowali nie robić uskoku tylko 15 jechać do ziemi...
> Ale skłaniam się bardziej ku twojej wersji.
> A bez problemu można dokleić XPSA na istniejącą warstwę, która dodam, że jest przyklejona od roku już na ścianie? Bo ekipa twierdziła dziś, że tak się nie da i trzeba zrywać i wymieniać...


kleić to nie wiem, ja montowałem na kołkach do styropianu; bez kleju- bo z klejem 2x5cm XPSa dałoby ponad 10cm....

----------


## Princesa

Ok, dzięki za podpowiedź  :smile: 
A jakie są teraz średnie stawki za m2 ocieplenia z tynkiem? Orientujecie się?

----------


## ania-aniula

Śliczny domek :smile:  Jak marzenie :smile:  Co prawda mamy już wybrany dach Roben brąz, ale chciałam zapytać jaki macie Państwo dach, kolory elewacji oraz kolory okien? Mam nadzieje, że uzyskam odpowiedź szczególnie chodzi mi o kolory okien oraz elewację :smile:  Szukałam odpowiedzi , ale nie znalazłam.
My budujemy domek Czekolada z garażem i właśnie nadrabiam forum :smile: 







> To i nasza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drugie zdjęcie troszkę przekłamane, bo robione wieczorem, kiedy słońce było już nisko i kolor jakiś taki żółtawy wyszedł.

----------


## ania-aniula

Witam :smile:  Jaki to jest kolor okien?  :smile: 





> Jako że jestem facetem i rozróżniam tylko 8 kolorów (czasami), proszę miłe panie o dobranie koloru mojej elewacji
> To co widać na zdjęciach to cerplast w kolorze jasnej zieleni.

----------


## Lukus

Witam 

Właśnie skończyliśmy elewacje na naszym domku. Czekam na Wasze opinie. 
Nazwa projektu: Promień słońca
Dachówka: Rupp Ceramika Turmalin kolor Antracyt
Kolory elewacji: Greinplast silikonowy 0110 i na boniach 0230
Podbitka i wykończenia z blachy koloru 8019
Okna, brama i drzwi w kolorze orzech
Barierki metalowe czarne malowane proszkowo

----------


## Lukus

I tu jeszcze kilka zdjęć

----------


## ania-aniula

Lukus bardzo ładna, konsekwentna elewacja :smile:  
Ciekawe czy białe okna nie pasowałyby bardziej




> I tu jeszcze kilka zdjęć

----------


## Liwko

> Witam Jaki to jest kolor okien?


złoty dąb

----------


## zieli

> Witam 
> 
> Właśnie skończyliśmy elewacje na naszym domku. Czekam na Wasze opinie. 
> Nazwa projektu: Promień słońca
> Dachówka: Rupp Ceramika Turmalin kolor Antracyt
> Kolory elewacji: Greinplast silikonowy 0110 i na boniach 0230
> Podbitka i wykończenia z blachy koloru 8019
> Okna, brama i drzwi w kolorze orzech
> Barierki metalowe czarne malowane proszkowo


czy to jest bialy kolor?
 jaki kolor bedzie na cokole

----------


## Lukus

> czy to jest bialy kolor?
>  jaki kolor bedzie na cokole


Tak to jest biały (baza). We wiaderku wygląda bielusieńko a na ścianie troche zbiera kolory z otoczenia. Na cokole bedzie albo ciemny kolor coś pod komin albo klinkier taki jak kominy (antracyt).

----------


## Asia**

> Witam 
> 
> Właśnie skończyliśmy elewacje na naszym domku. Czekam na Wasze opinie. 
> Nazwa projektu: Promień słońca
> Dachówka: Rupp Ceramika Turmalin kolor Antracyt
> Kolory elewacji: Greinplast silikonowy 0110 i na boniach 0230
> Podbitka i wykończenia z blachy koloru 8019
> Okna, brama i drzwi w kolorze orzech
> Barierki metalowe czarne malowane proszkowo


Suuuuper! Właśnie czegoś takiego szukam. masz piękną elewację. Bonie są prawdziwe czy to tylko namalowane paseczki?

----------


## marynata

Lukus,świetna elewacja!

----------


## ania-aniula

A jakiej firmy to są okna? Naprawdę piękny ten złoty dąb :smile:  





> złoty dąb

----------


## Lukus

Tak, to są prawdziwe bonie na listwach boniowych z greinplastu odstępy jakieś 24-25 cm.

----------


## Liwko

> A jakiej firmy to są okna? Naprawdę piękny ten złoty dąb


Drutex. Okna są takie se, ale cena czyni cuda. Trzy szyby i otwierane dwa razy do roku :wink:

----------


## madzia22r

Lukus z czego masz parapety i jakiego sa koloru?

----------


## ania-aniula

Ja właśnie z Drutexu kupuje :wink:  Chyba, że znacie inne firmy , cenowo podobne godne polecenia




> Drutex. Okna są takie se, ale cena czyni cuda. Trzy szyby i otwierane dwa razy do roku

----------


## Lukus

Parapety są metalowe w kolorze oczech z plastikowymi zaślepkami po bokach

----------


## D*om*

Tutaj nasza elewacja z drewna egzotycznego.

----------


## greywolf

Lukus, gratuluję elewacji, dobrze skomponowane kolory, nie przeładowana; chociaż brama równie dobrze mogła być jasnoszara - np. w kolorze jaki ma teraz podmurówka i wcale nie byłoby niekonsekwentnie, ponieważ brązowy kolor wąskich ram okiennych jest niemal niezauważalny w masie elewacji, a drzwi brązowe wejściowe masz 'ukryte'. Brama garażowa natomiast jest wysunięta i jej jasnoszary kolor dodałby moim zdaniem nieco lekkości całej bryle. To tylko moja opinia, ale całościowy efekt i tak jest b. dobry.

Sugerowałbym, a raczej prosiłbym, o zrobienie i dodanie zdjęć w słoneczną pogodę - jestem ciekawy jak prezentuje się u Ciebie biel na elewacji.

----------


## marynata

Dombal,nie dawkuj emocji,pokaż więcej  :jaw drop:

----------


## ane3ka1

> Dombal,nie dawkuj emocji,pokaż więcej


A ja bym była za tym, żeby pokazać zdjęcia a nie logo firmy!

----------


## nini

Elewacja jest jaśniutko szara, dach grafitowy. Podmurówkę i murki przy schodach i tarasie zrobimy w kolorze dachu (grafitowe), co o tym myślicie?

----------


## dusiaka

Witam.
Wczoraj skończyliśmy ocieplanie i tynkowanie.
Tak wygląda nasz Anatol:

----------


## dusiaka

I jeszcze kilka:


Dachówka- Nelskamp, Nibra F7, kolor stara czerń angobowana
okna Veka, brama garażowa DK Prof i drzwi CAL - kolor winchester
parapety - klinkier Przysucha, kolor Noc polarna
Tynk Torggler ekor93 baranek, ziarno 1,5mm, cienkowarstwowy, siloksanowy, kolor Biały B
szary tynk - Torggler, T1404
na cokole- mozaika Torggler

I jak Waszym zdaniem wyszło?

----------


## elamysza

Bardzo ładnie wyszło , moje kolorki  :smile:

----------


## showme

*program do kolorowania i pasków*witam w jakim kolorniku mogę poćwiczyć elewacje z paskami i najlepiej na własnym projekcie? 

a tak pozatym kto ma elewacje w kolorze KABE 10030? prosiłanym o zdjęcia gdyż szukam czegoś w kolorze złamanej bieli + szare paski do tego

dziękuje za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

Dusiaka,super wyszło,bardzo miło dla oka.Przy okazji-bardzo fajnie prezentują się drzwi  :smile:

----------


## dusiaka

Dziękuję-cieszę się, że drzwi się podobają  :yes: 
A w kwestii elewacji jest mi bardzo miło bo pracownia, która stworzyła ten projekt umieściła na swojej stronie kilka zdjęć naszego Anatola. I jeszcze padła propozycja spotkania i zrobienia dodatkowych zdjęć lub filmiku i wywiadu.... Normalnie gwiazda kina akcji nasz pan Anatol :tongue:

----------


## meggii

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, jesteśmy z mężem w trakcie wyboru elewacji. Dowiedziałam się na forum wielu ciekawych rzeczy i zaczerpnełam inspiracji :smile: 
Wiekszośc pomysłów jest super. Ponieważ nasz domek jest prosty w wyglądzie, chcielibyśmy go troszkę "podrasować" fajną, ale nieprzesadzoną elewacją.
Widziałam że niektórzy zWas maja różne opcje elewacji na zdjęciu domu. jest jakiś bezpłatny program w którym można zrobić sobie taką wizualizację ze wszystkimi lub większościa dostepnych elementów dekoracyjnyhc (kamień, drewno, bonie itd.0 i oczywiście kolor?
Bedę wdzięczna za pomoc :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## redpradnik

> Witam wszystkich serdecznie, jesteśmy z mężem w trakcie wyboru elewacji. Dowiedziałam się na forum wielu ciekawych rzeczy i zaczerpnełam inspiracji
> Wiekszośc pomysłów jest super. Ponieważ nasz domek jest prosty w wyglądzie, chcielibyśmy go troszkę "podrasować" fajną, ale nieprzesadzoną elewacją.
> Widziałam że niektórzy zWas maja różne opcje elewacji na zdjęciu domu. jest jakiś bezpłatny program w którym można zrobić sobie taką wizualizację ze wszystkimi lub większościa dostepnych elementów dekoracyjnyhc (kamień, drewno, bonie itd.0 i oczywiście kolor?
> Bedę wdzięczna za pomoc pozdrawiam


Jest na stronie ceresitu http://ceresit.pl/narzedzia/aplikacj...kolorystycznej

----------


## luky007

> Witam,
> 
> Nie lubię się chwalić swoim domem, ale zostało nam sporo tynku mozaikowego po wykonaniu cokołu i pomyślałam, że może jak ktoś obejrzy zdjęcia i mu wpadnie w oko, to go od nas odkupi w atrakcyjnej cenie... 
> 
> Szczegóły o tynku mozaikowym w ogłoszeniu (dzisiaj zamieszczałam jako Waldzik).
> Pozdrawiam
> Monika, żona Waldzika


Witam,
jestem zainteresowany tym tynkiem, jak sie on nazywa? Ile tego masz i za ile chcesz odsprzedać  :smile: 
Bardzo ładny. Masz jakieś zdjęcie bardziej z bliska?

szukam czegoś co wyglada na trawertyn (ala kamień) ale da sie stosowac na zewnątrz (mrozo i wodoodporne), konkretnie kominy i cokół chce tym otynkować. Jak ktoś zna coś takiego to chetnie poslucham.

----------


## Wiosenna1

*showme* ja kolorowałam na stronie austrothermu, dużo kolorów i mozna na swoim zdjęciu kolorować. Trochę zabawy z tym jest. 
Ja też szukałam kolorów kabe tych 3 pierwszych, ale na monitorze oprócz 10010 wychodzą bardziej w ecru niż w szarość. Forumowiczka *khb* ma piękny domek w kolorze K11610, właśnie w odcieniu szarości.  Ja muszę się na któryś zdecydować do końca tygodnia, dzisiaj idę do sklepu może mają jakieś próbki.

----------


## liszew

Podoba mi się pomysł z cegiełka w Holandii widziałem większość domów jest właśnie z niej i świetnie się prezentują.

----------


## showme

> *showme* ja kolorowałam na stronie austrothermu, dużo kolorów i mozna na swoim zdjęciu kolorować. Trochę zabawy z tym jest. 
> Ja też szukałam kolorów kabe tych 3 pierwszych, ale na monitorze oprócz 10010 wychodzą bardziej w ecru niż w szarość. Forumowiczka *khb* ma piękny domek w kolorze K11610, właśnie w odcieniu szarości.  Ja muszę się na któryś zdecydować do końca tygodnia, dzisiaj idę do sklepu może mają jakieś próbki.


witam
jeśli uda ci się coś wybrać proszę o namiary na kolorki i jakieś zdjęcia. Ja mam czas do końca następnego tygodnia. Mam nadzieje, że pogoda się utrzyma żeby czasem nie było jakiś problemów z tynkiem a później z ewentualną reklamacją. 
Dzisiaj mężowi spodobały się : 11670 i do tego paski 11720 zgodnie z wzornikiem Kabe. No ale nie ma jak na live zobaczyć a chociaż na kompie.
Pozdrawiam i czekam na info a ja tymczasem ćwiczę na kolorowankach.

----------


## emi601

a to nasz dom  :smile:

----------


## showme

> a to nasz dom


wogóle powiedzcie mi czy ktoś jeszcze teraz tynkuje dom czy nie jest już za późno ze względu na pogody?
mi wykonawcy dopiero mają ocieplać w przyszłym tygodniu i zastanawiam się czy w tym roku jeszcze tynkować czy zostawić na wiosnę?choć z prognoz wygląda że zapowiada się całkiem ładnie na przyszłe dni

----------


## emi601

mój kolega właśnie tynkuje - tynkiem webera silikonowo silikatowym ale może nad morzem jest cieplej  :wink: 

a nasz tynk jest  mineralny  firmy Dryvitt  typ  Sandlblast, pomalowany farbą silikonową  tegoż producenta w kolorze nr 630 Grey Frost.

----------


## himalaya

> Załącznik 139964 Tutaj nasza elewacja z drewna egzotycznego.


Fantastiko  :Smile:

----------


## showme

> A oto moja elewacja!


właśnie czegoś takiego szukam biały z szarością
jaki to jest tynk, kolor i jaka struktura? chciałabym baranka 1mm ale Pani w sklepie powiedziała, że wszyscy biorą baranka 1,5mm :Confused:

----------


## emi601

nie wszyscy  biorą 1.5! my  mamy 1.2  i wygląda super! po pomalowaniu farbą jeszcze się "wygładził". Na kominie mamy 1.5 i  widać różnicę.
nie słuchaj pani w sklepie!! mają 1.5 to wciska 1.5 , już lepiej porozmawiaj ze swoim wykonawcą, jakie ma doświadczenia z materiałami, zawsze można się jakoś dopasować do jego preferencji i doświadczeń i mieć świetnie zrobione bo na przykład w danym materiale pan tynkarz ma wprawę i doświadczenie - to przekłada się na jakość wykonania.

----------


## IZA30

Ja proszę o radę. Też będziemy za chwilę robić elewację biało-szarą ,szare miały być bonie,biała reszta (kolory te same co u Lukusa Greinplast silikonowy 0110 i na boniach 0230 )ale wykonawca za ich wykonanie trochę sobie policzył i zastanawiamy się po prostu żeby takie bonie "namalować" czyli po prostu takie paski:/  I tu moja gorąca prośba-czy ma Ktoś z Was taka elewację z namalowanymi boniami i czy mógłby pokazać?Będę wdzięczna :big grin:

----------


## emi601

iza , a dużo policzył? bo to jest jednak dodatkowa robota i musi być zrobiona dokładnie! nasz doliczył 20zł za metr bieżący i powiem Ci że nie żałuję ani złotówki, bo efekt jest znakomity! z malowanym tak był nie było , jednak co 3D to 3D , nadaje to charakteru elewacji! 
jak chcesz to dziś wieczorem wkleję zbliżenie na bonie trójwymiarowe  :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

Ja mam malowane ramki wkoło okien i uważam, że są ok. Ponadto w okolicy wszyscy ogrzewają się węglem, więc ramki wystające po pewnym czasie byłyby zapewne uroczo brudne. Więc to rozwiązanie jest ok. Ale boni sobie niestety malowanych nie wyobrażam!

----------


## IZA30

> iza , a dużo policzył? bo to jest jednak dodatkowa robota i musi być zrobiona dokładnie! nasz doliczył 20zł za metr bieżący i powiem Ci że nie żałuję ani złotówki, bo efekt jest znakomity! z malowanym tak był nie było , jednak co 3D to 3D , nadaje to charakteru elewacji! 
> jak chcesz to dziś wieczorem wkleję zbliżenie na bonie trójwymiarowe


50 zł za m2 za samą robociznę :/Masakra jakaś...

BARDZO CHĘTNIE ZOBACZĘ ZDJĘCIA!!  :wink: 




> Ja mam malowane ramki wkoło okien i uważam, że są ok. Ponadto w okolicy wszyscy ogrzewają się węglem, więc ramki wystające po pewnym czasie byłyby zapewne uroczo brudne. Więc to rozwiązanie jest ok. Ale boni sobie niestety malowanych nie wyobrażam!


też mi chodzą po głowie,właśnie w tym szarym kolorze,ale to jednak zawsze bonie chciałam mieć:/

A tak przedstawia się moja chatka.To dosyć stare zdjęcia-okna w złotym dębie,drzwi również,jest też grafitowo szara kostka wokół. Może doradzicie jak go "pokolorwać"  :smile:

----------


## Asia**

> Ja proszę o radę. Też będziemy za chwilę robić elewację biało-szarą ,szare miały być bonie,biała reszta (kolory te same co u Lukusa Greinplast silikonowy 0110 i na boniach 0230 )ale wykonawca za ich wykonanie trochę sobie policzył i zastanawiamy się po prostu żeby takie bonie "namalować" czyli po prostu takie paski:/  I tu moja gorąca prośba-czy ma Ktoś z Was taka elewację z namalowanymi boniami i czy mógłby pokazać?Będę wdzięczna


Witam! Na życzenie domek ze sztucznymi boniami. W miejscu boni tynk jest gładki, reszta to baranek. Są kilka mm głębsze niż reszta. Kosztowały 5 zł/m.

----------


## ane3ka1

*Asiu*, bardzo ładnie kształtuje Ci się podjazd do domu. Czy można wiedzieć co to za projekt (domu)?

----------


## IZA30

> Witam! Na życzenie domek ze sztucznymi boniami. W miejscu boni tynk jest gładki, reszta to baranek. Są kilka mm głębsze niż reszta. Kosztowały 5 zł/m.



Oj nie powiem,bardzo ładnie wygląda!

----------


## Asia**

> *Asiu*, bardzo ładnie kształtuje Ci się podjazd do domu. Czy można wiedzieć co to za projekt (domu)?


Dzięki za miłe słowa. Projekt domu jest indywidualny, bo w tamtym czasie nie mogliśmy znaleźć nic z salonem od przodu- czyli w naszym przypadku od południa.

----------


## pszczolka m

Iza 50 zl to nie jest dużo. Ja płacę 55 zl i u nas wszystkie ekipy podobną kwotę chciały. Z tym, że domyślam się że masz do zrobienia wszystko tzn ocieplenie i tynki. 

Emi pięknie wam wyszło. Może gdzieś w okolicy wypatrzę wasz domek  :smile: 

Co do boni to ja mam w tych miejscach podwójny baranek. Samego malowania nie chciałam bo za płasko mi się wydawało, a klejenie styropianu mi odradzali właśnie ze względu na brud. No i już mi się nie chciało o to z mężem walczyć  :wink: 

Ja elewacji domu jeszcze nie mam (jest w trakcie robienia), ale mam na garażu więc co tam pokażę  :smile: 

A tu kolor w słońcu (choć tak naprawdę ani na pierwszym ani na drugim odcień nie do końca odpowiada rzeczywistości)

----------


## ane3ka1

*Pszczółko*!!! MNIODZIO!!!

----------


## pszczolka m

Anetko dziękuję. Miło usłyszeć pochwałę przy tak kontrowersyjnym - dość ciemnym kolorze. Nam bardzo się podoba. Nawet teściowa pochwaliła.  :wink:  Na żywo wygląda lepiej niż na tych zdjęciach, chociaż mam świadomość niedociągnięć i wiem czego krytyka niektórych może się tyczyć  :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

Jeśli o mnie chodzi mogła by być biała stolarka, ale elewacja jest ładna (taka "moja")  :smile:

----------


## emi601

potwierdzam słowa pszczólki, na naszym terenie tyle kosztuje elewacja czyli ocieplenie plus tynk - plus/minus 50 zł , roboty ekstra płatne ekstra.

ładnie pszczółko ! fajny szarak  fajny!  :smile:   a ja myślałam że duży garaż zbudowaliśmy, ale Wy nas przebiliście  :smile:  

iza! o jakie bonie Ci dokładnie chodzi, takie  jakie jakie ja mam i jakie ma pszczółka , takie  wokół okien? czy takie jakie ma Asia? takie paski na elewacji? bo wiem, że o obu tych dekoracjach mówi się bonie  :big grin:  

A  tak w ogóle to Asia ma ślicznie pomalowany domek! i nawet nie widać że to bonie są "udawane", rewelacja! 
ps. rzut szarości w elewacjach się zaczął  :smile: 

jeszcze widok z drugiej strony i widoki z bliska

----------


## pszczolka m

Anetko właśnie o tym mówiłam  :wink: 

Emi jeszcze chwila i będziemy przeklinać naszą szarość bo co 2 dom taki będzie  :big lol: 

Trzeba było dać róż jak na tym naszym znajomym domu  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

Dziewczyny, pomóżcie do diaska dobrać kolor elewacji na mój dom. Częściowy daltonista was o to prosi. Plisss... :roll eyes: 

https://picasaweb.google.com/1072078...06202888943058

----------


## emi601

wiesz, co mi się wydaje?
że Twój domek jest najlepszy kolorystycznie taki jaki jest teraz  :smile: 
że ten kolor dachu i te drewniane elementy, nadbitka, brązowe okna, ( widziałabym też drewniany taras) świetnie wyglądają w zestawieniu właśnie z kolorem jasnym : biały, prawie biały, brudno biały, kremowy , ale broń boże żółty!  - jak zwał tak zwał.
jeśli wolisz klimaty klasyczne to elewacja bez bajerów , jeśli ma być ciut nowocześniej, ale zakładam, że nie koniecznie, to ewentualnie jakieś poziome paski na elewacji w ciut ciemniejszym odcieniu, może szare albo beżowe, coś jak wyżej Asia wklejała.
Ale kolor zdecydowanie - jakiś odcień białego- taki jest mój typ!

----------


## Liwko

> wiesz, co mi się wydaje?
> że Twój domek jest najlepszy kolorystycznie taki jaki jest teraz 
> że ten kolor dachu i te drewniane elementy, ( widziałabym też drewniany taras) świetnie wyglądają w zestawieniu właśnie z kolorem jasnym : biały, prawie biały, brudno biały, kremowy , ale broń boże żółty!  - jak zwał tak zwał.
> jeśli wolisz klimaty klasyczne to elewacja bez bajerów , jeśli ma być ciut nowocześniej, ale zakładam, że nie koniecznie, to ewentualnie jakieś poziome paski na elewacji w ciut ciemniejszym odcieniu, może szare albo beżowe, coś jak wyżej Asia wklejała.
> Ale kolor zdecydowanie - jakiś odcień białego- taki jest mój typ!


Teraz jest jasny zielony, ale mi jakoś ten kolor nie leży.
Schody frontowe będą z masaranduby a taras z modrzewia.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1072078...81960213133986

----------


## marynata

Liwko,a masz już jakieś zagospodarowanie terenu,kostka czy coś takiego?
Mnie też ten dom podchodzi w tym kolorze jaki jest,no ale skoro Tobie nie pasuje to musisz zmienić.
Najbezpieczniej biały czymś złamany.

----------


## emi601

powiedziałam , że mi się taki podoba taki, jaki jest,  bo ja u siebie na monitorze widzę ten kolor jako taki właśnie brudno-biały ;P

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko,a masz już jakieś zagospodarowanie terenu,kostka czy coś takiego?
> Mnie też ten dom podchodzi w tym kolorze jaki jest,no ale skoro Tobie nie pasuje to musisz zmienić.
> Najbezpieczniej biały czymś złamany.


Kostka będzie na wiosnę (jak Bozia da pieniążki).

----------


## marynata

> Kostka będzie na wiosnę (jak Bozia da pieniążki).


 jaka i jaki kolor?
czy do elewacji dopiero będziesz dobierał?

----------


## TAR

liwko widzialabym kolorki: waniliowy /kremowy /smietankowy czyli jak wszyscy - zlamane odcienie bieli

----------


## Liwko

> liwko widzialabym kolorki: waniliowy /kremowy /smietankowy czyli jak wszyscy - zlamane odcienie bieli


Dziewczyny!!! jam facet, rozróżniam 8! kolorów  :big grin: 
Podajcie jakiś przykład z palety jakiejś firmy
To nie jest śmieszne  :no:

----------


## marynata

Liwko,ja sama w innym wątku szukam konkretnego koloru he he .
Do Twojego dachu wydaje mi się że musi być ciepły-teraz gapię się w kolornik ceresitu i wydaje mi się ciepły texas 1-earth
http://cieplowdomu.com/pliki/Flash/ceresit.swf
tylko ja od tego gapienia mam już  oczopląs i mogę być nieobiektywna  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko,ja sama w innym wątku szukam konkretnego koloru he he .
> Do Twojego dachu wydaje mi się że musi być ciepły-teraz gapię się w kolornik ceresitu i wydaje mi się ciepły texas 1-earth
> http://cieplowdomu.com/pliki/Flash/ceresit.swf
> tylko ja od tego gapienia mam już  oczopląs i mogę być nieobiektywna


Masakra jakaś, ja nawet nie wiem czy widzę dobrze ten kolor  :big grin: 
Chyba zrobię jakąś małą imprezkę w domu i zlot czarownic, może coś wyczarują :yes:

----------


## emi601

zlot dobry pomył! tylko nie zapomnij wypożyczyć z jakiegoś sklepu wzornika kolorów, żeby był materiał do badań  :smile: 

ze strony dryvit.pl na przykład kolory nr 102, 386A, 392, 449, 472 A, 522.

----------


## Liwko

Dobra, nie zawracam wam już głowy. Dla mnie te wszystkie numerki to jeden, ten sam kolor-jasny  :big grin: 
Trza z paletą na sabat wlecieć. Z resztą na żywca chyba szybciej coś wybierzemy :yes: 
Dziękuju bardzo :wink:

----------


## marynata

Liwko nie pękaj,ja tez nie miałam pojęcia że jest tyle kolorów koloru białego  :eek: 
Masakra to bardzo delikatnie powiedziane  :bash:

----------


## pawko_

> Iza 50 zl to nie jest dużo. Ja płacę 55 zl i u nas wszystkie ekipy podobną kwotę chciały. Z tym, że domyślam się że masz do zrobienia wszystko tzn ocieplenie i tynki. 
> 
> Emi pięknie wam wyszło. Może gdzieś w okolicy wypatrzę wasz domek 
> 
> Co do boni to ja mam w tych miejscach podwójny baranek. Samego malowania nie chciałam bo za płasko mi się wydawało, a klejenie styropianu mi odradzali właśnie ze względu na brud. No i już mi się nie chciało o to z mężem walczyć 
> 
> Ja elewacji domu jeszcze nie mam (jest w trakcie robienia), ale mam na garażu więc co tam pokażę 
> Załącznik 142475
> A tu kolor w słońcu (choć tak naprawdę ani na pierwszym ani na drugim odcień nie do końca odpowiada rzeczywistości)Załącznik 142476


przepraszam, że nie na temat, ale dlaczego ten dach jest przy dole tak wywinięty do góry ?

----------


## IZA30

My mamy robić elewacje w przyszłym tyg (tylko kolor)ale większość nam odradza,żeby wstrzymać się do wiosny,że pogoda  już się psuje,ze wilgoć,ze na kolor to musi być słoneczna pogoda itp.itd ....Jakie jest wasze zdanie-RYZYKOWAĆ?

----------


## marynata

Jak jest bardzo słoneczna to też nie jest dobrze.
Po pierwszym listopada ma być jeszcze parę dni i nocy na plus.
Mam ten sam dylemat,jednak ostatnie zdanie będzie wykonawcy który daje gwarancję na swoje decyzje.

----------


## IZA30

Zapowiadają,że ładna pogoda się ponoć kończy:/ I bądź tu mądry...

----------


## showme

> Zapowiadają,że ładna pogoda się ponoć kończy:/ I bądź tu mądry...


MAMY TEN SAM DYLEMET
Nam wykonawca powiedział, że póki mrozów nie ma można kłaść nie o 8 rano a np o 12. 
Ponawiam prośbę o zdjęcia Kbae 10020 i 10040 czy ktoś ma taki rynk?

----------


## IZA30

> MAMY TEN SAM DYLEMET
> Nam wykonawca powiedział, że póki mrozów nie ma można kłaść nie o 8 rano a np o 12. 
> Ponawiam prośbę o zdjęcia Kbae 10020 i 10040 czy ktoś ma taki rynk?


My nie robimy jednak teraz.Poczekamy do wiosny:/

----------


## marynata

Z długoterminowej prognozy wynika,że w listopadzie ma być jeszcze parę ciepłych dni i nocy.

----------


## BEWA

> Oto moja chałupa w całej okazałości.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...1&d=1288096654

ULKAPP  Jakie to kolory elewacji i wykończenia z klinkieru? Ślicznie

----------


## BEWA

> Witam.
> Bonie wykonane są w następujący sposób:
> - wypalamy w styropianie boniarką ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz5Eabd7gr8 ) bruzdę
> - wstawiamy w wypaloną bruzdę listwę ( http://allegro.pl/listwa-elewacyjna-...163093810.html )
> - przed nałożeniem tynku malujemy listwy farbą elewacyjną w wybranym przez nas kolorze


Czy bonie można zrobić jak mam już ocieplony dom standardowo, siatkę i wkrótce ma być podkład? Tynkowanie za rok. Czy wówczas można będzie upiększyć dom boniami?

----------


## E&K

Witam serdecznie, poniewąz kiedys sama szukałam tutaj inspiracji i nie ukrywam wiele cennych uwag i rad wykorzystałam stąd teraz postanowiłam podzielić się z Wami tym, co u nas w kwestii elewacji sie wydarzyło......po reszte odsyłam do wątku

----------


## qqlio

> Czy bonie można zrobić jak mam już ocieplony dom standardowo, siatkę i wkrótce ma być podkład? Tynkowanie za rok. Czy wówczas można będzie upiększyć dom boniami?


Jak najbardziej - ja tak mam,
Mialem styro wykonczony do siatki z klejem. potem bonie byly klejone na to.
Pzdr

----------


## phog

mam pytanie dotyczące kamienia elewacyjnego na styropianie... wiem temat już był gdzieś wałkowany (siatka, dodatkowe kołki itd.), ale nie znalazłem nic o tym jak mocować kamień elewacyjny (ciężar ok. 40 kg/m2, wys. do 2 m, mocowanie pionowe) do styropianu szarego, czy będzie się trzymał tak jak do zwykłego styro ??? może ktoś już podobny temat wałkował ???

----------


## Charlie

> Witam serdecznie, poniewąz kiedys sama szukałam tutaj inspiracji i nie ukrywam wiele cennych uwag i rad wykorzystałam stąd teraz postanowiłam podzielić się z Wami tym, co u nas w kwestii elewacji sie wydarzyło......po reszte odsyłam do wątku


mocno elegancki wygląd - bardzo modny !

Wszystko dobrane perfekcyjnie - nawet niebo  :smile:

----------


## mrglass

Witam, jeszcze sporo do zrobienia, ale już coś widać.
Jak większość tutaj, były problemy i obawy z doborem koloru elewacji.
Ale w końcu jakoś decyzja zapadła. Dla zainteresowanych parę danych.
Projekt *Meteor* - MTM Styl ( po sporych przeróbkach).
Dachówka Ruppceramika Sirius 13 *Miedziana*
Tynk silikonowy firmy Kreisel kolor *26470*
Okna, parapety, podbitka w tym samym kolorze tj. *orzech*.
Proszę o oceny.

----------


## Liwko

Dołożył bym coś białego. Rozjaśniło by to trochę domek.

----------


## dorkaS

> Dołożył bym coś białego. Rozjaśniło by to trochę domek.


Śnieg  :smile: 

Jakoś białe mi się nie widzi.

Ładna jest taka jak teraz. Ciekawe okna.

----------


## mrglass

W rzeczywistości kolor wygląda na jaśniejszy. Zastanawialiśmy się na początku nad jakimiś paskami dookoła okien, ale stwierdziliśmy, że właśnie okna same w sobie są ok i robią jakiś tam efekt.

----------


## gp69

E&K

Jaki jest kolor waszej (pięknej) elewacji ?


Grzegorz

----------


## E&K

> E&K
> 
> Jaki jest kolor waszej (pięknej) elewacji ?
> 
> 
> Grzegorz



Elewacja jest robiona systemem Caparol kolor Graphit 18 na ścianach , sztukateria i wokół okien kolor Graphit 16

Pozdrawiamy
E&K

----------


## gp69

> Elewacja jest robiona systemem Caparol kolor Graphit 18 na ścianach , sztukateria i wokół okien kolor Graphit 16
> 
> Pozdrawiamy
> E&K


Thx  :Smile:

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku:

----------


## Margoth*

Bardzo ładny dom (choć zupełnie nie w moim stylu) i pięknie dobrane kolory i materiały elewacji. Inwestorowi gratuluję gustu!

----------


## IZA30

> Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku:


W moim stylu JAK NAJBARDZIEJ!  Wygląda bombowo  (nawet przez chwilę pomyślałam,że to makieta :wink:

----------


## luca32

WITAM WSZYSTKICH MURATOROW 
Mam pytanie co do elewacji i wykonczenia , szukalem,pytalem i nikt nie potrafil odpowiedziec mi na moje pytanie .
Jesli ociepli£em dom welna czy moge wykonczyc rogi , katy , itd plytkami silikatowymi ?? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Anna K.

Witajcie!
Interesuje mnie temat połączenia grafitowego dachu-z jakimś fajnym kolorem, ale chodzi o budynek handlowy-tzn.skład budowlany. Okna będą  białe, duże-takie witryny. Czy ktoś mógłby coś doradzić, bo kolor domu-to wiadomo- raczej stonowany,ale sklep powinien być bardziej chyba widoczny, ale raczej wolałabym też niezbyt krzykliwy...
jeśli ktoś byłby miły i coś podpowiedział, byłabym wdzięczna.
Dziękuję.

----------


## plusultra

> Moja elewacja


Trochę przesadzona ta zieleń;p Nie idźcie tą drogą... ;p

----------


## Zuzza

Witajcie po latach  :Smile:   Jak widzę mój wątek żyje i ma się dobrze  :Smile: 
Ja skończyłam już swoją budowę, może pomyślę niedługo o kolejnej?  :wink:  Dzieci mi podrosły, czasu jakby więcej się zrobiło, postanowiłam więc odkurzyć stare zbiory. 
Widzę, że moje najstarsze zdjęcia zniknęły z tego wątku, postanowiłam je na nowo powrzucać, tym razem na własną stronę. Przybyło mi też sporo nowych wynalezionych inspiracji. Postaram się je systematycznie publikować. Jeśli macie jakieś życzenia to zapraszam  :Smile:

----------


## dorkaS

> Witajcie po latach   Jak widzę mój wątek żyje i ma się dobrze 
> Ja skończyłam już swoją budowę, może pomyślę niedługo o kolejnej?  Dzieci mi podrosły, czasu jakby więcej się zrobiło, postanowiłam więc odkurzyć stare zbiory. 
> Widzę, że moje najstarsze zdjęcia zniknęły z tego wątku, postanowiłam je na nowo powrzucać, tym razem na własną stronę. Przybyło mi też sporo nowych wynalezionych inspiracji. Postaram się je systematycznie publikować. Jeśli macie jakieś życzenia to zapraszam


Odwiedzilam wlasnie Twojego bloga. Zachwycila mnie symetria Twojej elewacji, a szczegolnie rozmieszczenie okien na bocznej  elewacji.

----------


## Zuzza

Cieszę się, że się podoba  :Smile:    Wszystko musiało być symetrycznie i równo - a było z tym sporo kłopotu, bo oryginalna wersja tego projektu była bardzo udziwniona. Ale przesuwałam, rozciągałam i się jakoś udało  :wink: 

Anna, postaram się dziś wrzucić trochę grafitowych dachów z białymi oknami.  Sklep będzie widoczny nawet jak będzie biały - nie musisz od razu robić różowego albo niebieskiego. Raczej postaw na rekamy, bannery, a budynek zostaw spokojny.


Już wrzuciłam na moją stronę.

Pozdrowienia!!!

----------


## Spartankaa

[QUOTE=hu***n;5650260]Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku:



PIĘKNY! Podoba mi się bardzo, na naszą wieś nie pasuje ale śliczny.

----------


## Zuzza

Wrzuciłam grafitowe dachy i okna "złoty dąb"

Miłego dnia!!!

----------


## rozaliafashion

> Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku:


Witam

Piękny dom___zachwyciły mnie okna ___Mam pytanie _czy to aluminium czy PCV?

----------


## witu102

Szkoda, że brązowe fragmenty z boniowaniem nie są z drewna lub paneli MDF, ale ogólnie bajka, gratuluje :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Wrzuciłam czerwony dach i ciemne okna.

Wszystkiego Dobrego po Świętach!

----------


## IZA30

Podpowiedzcie proszę ,jaką elewację zrobić  :smile:  Z  pewnością w grę wchodzi główny biały i chciałabym dodatki coś z szarym..czy może zrobić same opaski szare na oknach czy może szare bonie...ale gdzie? 
Czy może tylko biały na całości,bo dom jest dosyć szeroki, niski - nie chcielibyśmy tego schrzanić ...
Proszę o propozycje :smile:

----------


## APS183

Witam Wszystkich Forumowiczów.

Przejrzałam wcześniejsze strony, wstępnie zdecydowaliśmy o kolorze elewacji. Napewno jasne kolory. Jesli ma ktoś ciekawe połączenie elewacji do białych okien i brązowego dachu to bardzo proszę o zdjęcia.

----------


## Zuzza

Iza,  Do Twojego domu nie dodawałabym już szarego koloru, za mało miejsca masz na elewacji, żeby  ten kolor wyeksponować. Dodatkowy kolor ma sens, gdy możesz więcej elementów w ten sposób wyeksponowac.  Popatrz na pierwszy dom:

http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/20...-okna-cz1.html


W Twoim przypadku zdecydowałabym się albo na prostą elewację, albo na subtelne obramowania okien w kolorze elewacji.

Wkleiłam propozycje na mojej stronce.

Pozdrowienia!!!

----------


## Zuzza

APS,

Coś dla Ciebie wyszukałam:

http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/20...-okna-cz1.html

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## IZA30

> Iza,  Do Twojego domu nie dodawałabym już szarego koloru, za mało miejsca masz na elewacji, żeby  ten kolor wyeksponować. Dodatkowy kolor ma sens, gdy możesz więcej elementów w ten sposób wyeksponowac.  Popatrz na pierwszy dom:
> 
> http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/20...-okna-cz1.html
> 
> 
> W Twoim przypadku zdecydowałabym się albo na prostą elewację, albo na subtelne obramowania okien w kolorze elewacji.
> 
> Wkleiłam propozycje na mojej stronce.
> 
> Pozdrowienia!!!





> APS,
> 
> Coś dla Ciebie wyszukałam:
> 
> http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/20...-okna-cz1.html
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Hm,może masz rację...  A te opaski w okół okien to w jakim kolorze?Też białym ?A MOŻE RZECZYWIŚCIE TYLKO CAŁY BIAŁY???

----------


## Zuzza

Iza,   do ciemnych okien opaski tylko w kolorze elewacji lub ciemniejsze.  Czyli do białej elewacji białe, do kremowej najlepiej kremowe.

Białe opaski do kolorowej elewacji wyglądają dobrze tylko przy białych oknach.

Oczywiście to tylko moje zdanie  :wink:

----------


## APS183

Zuzza,

Dziękuję bardzo. Na odcienie żółtego nie mamy ochoty bo sąsiedzi mają. Marzy mi się jakiś jasny ciepły kolor lub szary  z takimi właśnie białymi opaskami wokół okien. Drzwi wejściowe, brama garażowa w kolorze dachu (brązowa) i do tego podmurówka też coś z brązu. Bez szaleństw. A wybór koloru zbliża się wielkimi krokami...





> APS,
> 
> Coś dla Ciebie wyszukałam:
> 
> http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/20...-okna-cz1.html
> 
> Pozdrawiam!

----------


## APS183

Zuzza, mogłabyś zrobić zbliżenie Twoich okien. Interesuje mnie taka opaska jak u Ciebie i taki parapet, tylko w naszym wypadku pewnie biały do białych okien.  mam kilka zdjęć to postaram się wrzucić na weekendzie.

----------


## Zuzza

Poszukam zbliżeń to wrzucę - ale dopiero wieczorem.

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## Zuzza

APS,

Coś tam znalazłam  :wink:  

http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com

Wiele rzeczy bym w domu teraz zrobiła inaczej, ale na pewno nie zmieniłabym wyglądu okien  :Smile:  

No może wybrałabym okna innej firmy - nasze przeciekają... I to tak, ze w czasie gwałtownej burzy pod każdym oknem jest kałuża ( na drewnianych parapetach i parkiecie.....)....  Producent naprawiał ten feler kilka razy, niestety bezskutecznie..... Przeciekała nawet nieotwierająca się witryna...

----------


## dorkaS

Zuzza, możesz zdradzić co to za firma? Może być na priv...

----------


## b2211

A dlaczego na priv ja też chcę wiedzieć  :big tongue:

----------


## Zuzza

:wink:   :wink:   :wink: 

Ta firma robi naprawdę dobre okna.  :wink:   Pewnie nikt nie narzeka. Mi się niestety zachciało profili rustykalnych. A to jest coś nietypowego, sprzedaje się pewnie jedno na tysiąc. Po prostu coś tam było niedopracowane do końca - może za mało doświadczenia mieli. W każdym razie Panowie naprawdę starali się pomóc, przyjeżdżali wiele razy, próbowali wszystkiego, godzinami stali w ogródku polewając okna wężem - symulując burze  :wink:  Zaklejali, dokręcali, silikonowali, przesuwali, skrobali, zmieniali okapniki, wiem, że chcieli dobrze. Naprawdę czuję się usatysfakcjonowana  :wink:   Po prosu nie dało się tego zmienić  :wink:   Oczywiście nadal nie wiadomo dlaczego przecieka  :wink:  Więc się pogodziłam. Tylko witryna jest teraz ok bo została zaklajstrowana na amen.  Dlatego  jeśli ktoś z Was planuje profile rustykalne to proszę się podwójnie zastanowić. Pewnie jak  i nad wszystkimi nietypowymi rzeczami... Skarżyć się na firmę publicznie nie będę  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś wrzuciłam  czerwone dachy i okna "złoty dąb" - zapraszam!

----------


## Zuzza

Wrzucone: domy piętrowe, z grafitowym dachem i ciemnymi oknami.

Miłego dnia!

----------


## zieli

Na wiosnę planujemy wrócić do dokończenia elewacji
ale cały czas zastanawiamy sie nad kolorami wrzucam parę zdjęć
będzie łatwiej zrozumieć o czym mówimy


więc planujemy tak całą elewacje chcemy zrobić w bardzo jasnym zółtym a bonie które są na elewacji w delikatnym szarym 
a cokół będzie w kolorze ciemnym (czarnym)czy to będzie wyglądać dobrze 
a i jeszcze jedna sprawa czy bonie które są na ścianie szczytowej z oknami zostawić na takiej wysokości czy zrobić je  do samej góry
wykonawca proponuje zostawić tak jak jest tłumaczy to tym że okna są nie symetrycznie i bonie do samej góry będą dziwnie wyglądały
na jednej będzie za duży skos reszta boni będzie do samej góry.
Zuzza 
widzę że znasz się  na tym może możesz coś doradzić 
czekamy na uwagi

----------


## greywolf

zieli,

mnie na Twoim domu widzi się biała elewacja (bonie też na biało, w ostateczności delikatny szary), ewentualnie jasnoszara elewacja (bonie nieco ciemniejszy szary, ale nadal w jasnej tonacji szarości). Jeśli mam być szczery do końca, to dom w obecnej szacie będzie się prezentować o niebo lepiej niż w jasnożółtym, jaki planujecie. Nie rób krzywdy budynkowi malując go na żółto - tym bardziej,  ze bryła jest prosta, ładna, dach nieskomplikowany i grafitowy, i aż się prosi o biel. Takie jest moje zdanie.

P.S. Napisał to posiadacz domu z zółtawą elewacją, na którą nie mogę patrzeć (będzie przemalowana na biało).

----------


## TAR

zieli blagam tylko nie zolty ani zaden inny sprany majtkowy, zlamana biel z szaroscia lub jasna szarosc  :smile:

----------


## zieli

> zieli,
> 
> mnie na Twoim domu widzi się biała elewacja (bonie też na biało, w ostateczności delikatny szary), ewentualnie jasnoszara elewacja (bonie nieco ciemniejszy szary, ale nadal w jasnej tonacji szarości). Jeśli mam być szczery do końca, to dom w obecnej szacie będzie się prezentować o niebo lepiej niż w jasnożółtym, jaki planujecie. Nie rób krzywdy budynkowi malując go na żółto - tym bardziej,  ze bryła jest prosta, ładna, dach nieskomplikowany i grafitowy, i aż się prosi o biel. Takie jest moje zdanie.
> 
> P.S. Napisał to posiadacz domu z zółtawą elewacją, na którą nie mogę patrzeć (będzie przemalowana na biało).





> zieli blagam tylko nie zolty ani zaden inny sprany majtkowy, zlamana biel z szaroscia lub jasna szarosc


kurcze może źle się wyraziłem  :wink: 
jako facet nie odróżniam zbyt wielu kolorów  :tongue: 
ten kolor o którym myśleliśmy to wygląda bardziej jak cytrynowy
załączam zdjęcie elewacji która nam się spodobała

mam nadzieje że właściciel się nie obrazi
za to że wstawiłem ten domek
zdjęcie też nie jest najlepszej jakości ale bardziej widać o co nam chodzi

tak w ogóle to dzięki za rady 
wszystko można jeszcze przemyśleć i zmienić :roll eyes:

----------


## Zuzza

Zieli,  nie będzie łatwo....

Na frontowej elewacji masz pięć otworów, każdy innej wysokości i szerokości, symetrii żadnej. Dodałeś zupełnie przypadkowo bonie, jeśli jeszcze wyróżnisz je zupełnie innym kolorem, to dom podzielisz na trzy części - nie widzę w tym żadnego ładu i składu...

Elewacja tylna ma z kolei dwa pionowe "ozdobne" pasy. Podzielą one elewację na pięć kawałków. Każdy o różnej szerokości, z innymi otworami...

Najgorsza jest ściana boczna oknami - jest tak niesymetryczna, że wyeksponowanie tego boniami w innym kolorze nie wiem jaki ma sens....

Nawet tą pustą ścianę bym wyczyściła z boni - sama mam dwa razy wyższą i szerszą ślepą ścianę, która jest po prostu biała i naprawdę wygląda dobrze.

W ogóle takie pasy na elewacji zwykle wyróżniają jakiś cały fragment ściany np do jakiegoś załamania muru, albo są poprowadzone jako poziomy pas np. łącząc dwa okna na jednej elewacji, albo dwa okna na sąsiednich ścianach. W twoim przypadku pionowe pasy są wstawione zupełnie bez pomysłu.


Jeśli miałabym to teraz wykończyć to najchętniej usunęłabym wszystkie "ozdobniki". Dom pomalowałbym jednym bardzo jasnym kolorem (biały, bardzo jasny krem). Cokół ciemny - super. Jeśli to miał być mały prosty domek, to go takim pozostaw - tak będzie wyglądał najlepiej. Im więcej wprowadzisz ozdób, kolorów, tym gorszy będzie efekt.


Coś takiego sobie wyobrażam:



Zieli, to moje zdanie, ale to Ty tam będziesz mieszkać, więc zrób tak, żeby się Tobie podobało  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Wrzuciłam kolejne propozycje: grafitowy dach i białe okna.

----------


## zieli

> Zieli,  nie będzie łatwo....
> 
> Na frontowej elewacji masz pięć otworów, każdy innej wysokości i szerokości, symetrii żadnej. Dodałeś zupełnie przypadkowo bonie, jeśli jeszcze wyróżnisz je zupełnie innym kolorem, to dom podzielisz na trzy części - nie widzę w tym żadnego ładu i składu...
> 
> Elewacja tylna ma z kolei dwa pionowe "ozdobne" pasy. Podzielą one elewację na pięć kawałków. Każdy o różnej szerokości, z innymi otworami...
> 
> Najgorsza jest ściana boczna oknami - jest tak niesymetryczna, że wyeksponowanie tego boniami w innym kolorze nie wiem jaki ma sens....
> 
> Nawet tą pustą ścianę bym wyczyściła z boni - sama mam dwa razy wyższą i szerszą ślepą ścianę, która jest po prostu biała i naprawdę wygląda dobrze.
> ...


dzięki za konstruktywną krytykę !

pomysł z boniami pojawił się właśnie przez tą ścianę szczytową 
ona jest naprawdę duuuża 
a później to już poszło...

najważniejsze że jest to nasz pomysł  i nam się  podoba 
musimy tylko przemyśleć kolorystykę

----------


## Zuzza

Hej !

Wkleiłam dziś kolejne domy: czerwony dach i ciemne okna.

----------


## Zuzza

Wkleiłam kolejną porcję czekoladowych dachów i ciemnych okien.

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## rafstraz

Czy to dachówka czy blachodachówka? jeśli tak to jak sie nazywa, piękna!!!!



> Z płytą elewacyjną cedral euronitu

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś dwa bardzo ciekawe domy z grafitowym dachem i oknami "złoty dąb" - zapraszam!

----------


## Zuzza

Dodałam domy piętrowe z czerwonym dachem i oknami złoty dąb.

----------


## marzi

Zuzza
Bardzo pomocny ten twój blog!
Podpowiedz proszę jaki kolor elewacji dobrać do czekoladowego dachu i okien złoty dąb.
Elementy drewniane na ganku i tarasie też planuję w złotym dębie.
Projekt "Z frontowym gankiem II"

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzza

Własnie wkleiłam czerwone dachy i białe okna.

Marzi, poszukam coś na jutro!
Bardzo mi miło, ze się przydaje  :Smile: 

Pozdrowienia!!!

----------


## Zuzza

Marzi wklejone dla Ciebie czekoladowe dachy  i złoty dąb okna  :Smile:

----------


## marzi

Zuzza
Najbardziej podoba mi się "odcień elewacji kremowożółtobeżowy." (propozycja 3). 
Roboty planujemy na czerwiec, więc jest jeszcze trochę czasu na ostateczną decyzję,
dlatego gdyby trafiło Ci się coś ciekawego to będę wdzięczna.

Ps. Poświęciłaś więcej czasu naszej elewacji niż mój mąż  :wink: 

Wielkie DZIĘKI !!!

----------


## Zuzza

Nie ma za co  :wink: 

Dziś wrzucone grafitowe dachy, ciemne okna, biała elewacja.

----------


## Zuzza

I jeszcze raz grafitowe dachy i ciemne okna  :Smile:

----------


## rafus12

A kto nam pomoze zaplanowac elewacje?  :smile: 
Dom jak z mojego avatara - dziennik budowy w stopce.
Dachowka Koramic ceglasta angobowana szlachetna, okna złoty dąb. Kolor elewacji myslimy zeby zrobic kawa z mlekiem. Czy on pasuje do dachu/okien? 
Jaki kolor cokolu? Jakim kolorem podkreslic okna? Myslelismy o wstawkach z plytek kamiennych na elewacji oraz cokol ale nie wiemy czy to bedzie pasowac  :sad:  Cos takiego: http://www.walmar.net.pl/tryja.html

pozdrawiam
rafus

----------


## interona

Wrzucam zdjęcie mojej elewacji w zimowej czapce, dachu nie widać, będzie na wiosnę  :wink:   
ps. widzicie ten meteoryt po prawej stronie?  :smile:

----------


## sylwiaitomek

> Wrzucam zdjęcie mojej elewacji w zimowej czapce, dachu nie widać, będzie na wiosnę


Bardzo ładna elewacja. Podprzybitka drewno, plastik czy blacha?

Jaki macie kolor dachu?

----------


## EWBUD

> Wrzucam zdjęcie mojej elewacji w zimowej czapce, dachu nie widać, będzie na wiosnę


Przyjemnie  :smile:

----------


## interona

Podbitka drewno, świerk pomalowany sadolinem - kolor pinia, elewacja kolor "kobalt" caparol, na dachu dachówka płaska turmalin w kolorze antracytowym (czyli b. ciemny, ale nie czarny). Przyjemnie, tylko te -15 na termometrze ....  :wink:

----------


## IZA30

> Wrzucam zdjęcie mojej elewacji w zimowej czapce, dachu nie widać, będzie na wiosnę   
> ps. widzicie ten meteoryt po prawej stronie?


*BARDZO ŁADNIE*   Ja z wielką ochotą zobaczyłabym zdjęcia w ciągu dnia! Podaj jeszcze kolor i z jakiej firmy jest biały tynk :smile:

----------


## interona

Iza30, dziękuję  :smile:  już wstawiałam foty w innym wątku, ale jeszcze raz dla Ciebie, w świetle dziennym  :smile:  Tynk silikonowy, producent: caparol, kolor: kobalt (nie jest biały, jest lekkoooooo szary, to widać na styku drzwi garażowe-tynk, ale w słońcu wygląda jak biały). Dachówka braas, model: turmalin, kolor:antracyt. Okna i drzwi: Urzędowski, dąb DB3. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## TAR

> Iza30, dziękuję  już wstawiałam foty w innym wątku, ale jeszcze raz dla Ciebie, w świetle dziennym  Tynk silikonowy, producent: caparol, kolor: kobalt (nie jest biały, jest lekkoooooo szary, to widać na styku drzwi garażowe-tynk, ale w słońcu wygląda jak biały). Dachówka braas, model: turmalin, kolor:antracyt. Okna i drzwi: Urzędowski, dąb DB3. Pozdrawiam!


bardzo ladna elewacja, w odslonie nocnej zimowej wyglada jak wizualka  :big grin:  czy mozna wiedziec co to za projekt domu i ciekawi mnie czym macie oblozony komin.

----------


## EWBUD

> Iza30, dziękuję  już wstawiałam foty w innym wątku, ale jeszcze raz dla Ciebie, w świetle dziennym  Tynk silikonowy, producent: caparol, kolor: kobalt (nie jest biały, jest lekkoooooo szary, to widać na styku drzwi garażowe-tynk, ale w słońcu wygląda jak biały). Dachówka braas, model: turmalin, kolor:antracyt. Okna i drzwi: Urzędowski, dąb DB3. Pozdrawiam!


Jak to Fighter zobaczy to zaraz pochwali, że na Caparolu - taka ładna elewacja  :smile:

----------


## misiupl

> Wrzucam zdjęcie mojej elewacji w zimowej czapce, dachu nie widać, będzie na wiosnę   
> ps. widzicie ten meteoryt po prawej stronie?


interona - przepiękny dom, chcemy osiągnąć podobny efekt na Kameralnym 4 z Domy z Wizją - nawet kształtem podobne  :smile:

----------


## interona

TAR, kominy obłożone blachą płaską. Tą samą, z której reszta obróbek blacharskich. Pomysł mój, wykonanie dekarzy (trochę zrzędzili... ale zrobili  :Smile:  Oczywiście w środku ocieplony wełną.

----------


## agaszaga

Witam!

Chciałam pokazać swój domek bo wiem że niewiele jest projektów w takim kolorze. Tynk sylikonowy w rzeczywistości kolor ciepłobordowy, którego szukałam baaaaardzo długo. Belki drewniane ale niestety podbitka już plastikowa bo białe opaski wokół okien wyciągnęły cała kasę z portfela. Wokół domu najprawdopodobniej wiosną powstanie taras (od frontu od schodów węższy pod okna tarasowe szerszy)

----------


## ane3ka1

Agaszaga - gratulacje odważnej elewacji. W tej scenerii wygląda bardzo skandynawsko. PIĘKNIE!

----------


## interona

Bardzo odważnie, konsekwentnie, widać, że wiecie, czego chcecie  :smile:  gratulacje.

----------


## greywolf

*interona*,

dom z zewnątrz prezentuje się wspaniale! gratuluję!

----------


## agaszaga

dziękuję

*Interona* Też masz piękną elewację, a zdjęcie nocą z połyskującym śniegiem wygląda jak pocztówka  :smile:

----------


## jjanicka

WITAM zIELI, MAM PYTANIE W KWESTII TECHNIKI WYKONANIA ŚCIAN SZCZYTOWYCH , CHODZI MI CZY TO PO PROSTU ZWYKŁE BONIE ZROBIONE Z CIENKIEGO STYROPIANU CZY INNA TECHNIKA, CZY MACIE JAKIEŚ ODSTĘPY POMIEDZY PANELAMI, MOGŁABYM POPROSIĆ O ZDJĘCIE ZBLIZONE . BĘDĘ WDZIĘCZNA ZA POMOC, JESTEM WŁAŚNIE NA ETAPIE TYNKÓW ZEWNĘTRZNYCH I CHCIELIBYŚMY UZYSKAC PODOBNA STRUKTURĘ NA JEDNYM FRAGMENCIE ŚCIANY ELEWACYJNEJ.

JJANICKA


















> Na wiosnę planujemy wrócić do dokończenia elewacji
> ale cały czas zastanawiamy sie nad kolorami wrzucam parę zdjęć
> będzie łatwiej zrozumieć o czym mówimy
> Załącznik 159117Załącznik 159118Załącznik 159119Załącznik 159120
> 
> więc planujemy tak całą elewacje chcemy zrobić w bardzo jasnym zółtym a bonie które są na elewacji w delikatnym szarym 
> a cokół będzie w kolorze ciemnym (czarnym)czy to będzie wyglądać dobrze 
> a i jeszcze jedna sprawa czy bonie które są na ścianie szczytowej z oknami zostawić na takiej wysokości czy zrobić je  do samej góry
> wykonawca proponuje zostawić tak jak jest tłumaczy to tym że okna są nie symetrycznie i bonie do samej góry będą dziwnie wyglądały
> ...

----------


## zieli

> WITAM zIELI, MAM PYTANIE W KWESTII TECHNIKI WYKONANIA ŚCIAN SZCZYTOWYCH , CHODZI MI CZY TO PO PROSTU ZWYKŁE BONIE ZROBIONE Z CIENKIEGO STYROPIANU CZY INNA TECHNIKA, CZY MACIE JAKIEŚ ODSTĘPY POMIEDZY PANELAMI, MOGŁABYM POPROSIĆ O ZDJĘCIE ZBLIZONE . BĘDĘ WDZIĘCZNA ZA POMOC, JESTEM WŁAŚNIE NA ETAPIE TYNKÓW ZEWNĘTRZNYCH I CHCIELIBYŚMY UZYSKAC PODOBNA STRUKTURĘ NA JEDNYM FRAGMENCIE ŚCIANY ELEWACYJNEJ.
> 
> JJANICKA


tak jest to cienki (bodajże 2cm) styropian przyklejony na styropian zasadniczy 
pomiędzy paskami jest wstawiona plastikowa listwa też chyba 2cm 
jeśli będziesz mieć jeszcze pytania to śmiało

----------


## Zuzza

Hej! Melduję się po urlopie z nowymi siłami  :Smile: 

Rafus  poszukam coś dla Ciebie w przyszłym tygodniu.

Interona - pięknie!  Też mi się bardzo podoba!!

Agaszaga, wczoraj widziałam dom o identycznych kolorach: w Bukowinie Tatrzańskiej, zaraz przy drodze na Łysą Polanę  :wink:   Naprawdę przemyślana kompozycja - gratulacje  :Smile: 

A dla wszystkich dodałam trochę nowych zdjęć: czerwone dachy i ciemne okna.

Do poniedziałku!

----------


## rafus12

Dzieki Zuzza - czekam na twoje typy, pozdrawiam :big grin:

----------


## pearl3434

Bardzo mi się podoba elewacja.Czy tynk jest polozony na gladko?Pytanie  dotyczy domku z antracytowym dachem...( interona)

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś wrzuciłam zielone domy.

Na wszystkie maile odpowiem niebawem - muszę się troszkę ogarnąć po urlopie...

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## interona

Drodzy, dzięki za miłe słowa, wszystkie decyzje w sprawie elewacji podejmowałam sama, więc bałam się o efekt. Pearl3434, tynk nie jest gładki, to baranek 1,5.

----------


## Zuzza

Rafus, 
Obejrzałam Twój dziennik – fajna okolica – może też kiedyś tam zamieszkam  :wink:  Wychowałam się w Gdańsku i może uda mi się do niego wrócić  :wink: 

Kawa z mlekiem będzie pasować do okien, obramowania mogłyby być o ton ciemniejsze – jeśli zdecydujecie się na kamienne wstawki – to dobrze, żeby kolor kamienia był identyczny jak kolor obramowań ( może się uda). Cokół z kamienia – też będzie fajnie wyglądał.

Przyznam szczerze, że tylko kolor dachu mi tu zgrzyta. Do takiego dachu pasują mi tylko ciemnodrewniane okna. Ewentualnie białe. No ale tego już nie zmienisz. Chyba, że na zdjęciach ten kolor jest przekłamany – bo mi wydaje się bardziej bordowy niż ceglasty. Złoty dąb dobrze wygląda z pomarańczowoceglastą dachówka, a z bordowoczerwoną już nie… Ale to oczywiście moje dziwne gusta ;-P

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## fighter1983

> Jak to Fighter zobaczy to zaraz pochwali, że na Caparolu - taka ładna elewacja


Hmmm... elewacja jak elewacja....
Przemyslana pod wzgledem kolorystycznym, solidnie wykonana, ladnie komponuje sie z bryla budynku.
A czy Caparol, czy cos innego - co za roznica.... swiezo zrobiona kazda tak bedzie wygladala

Ta akurat mi sie podoba, ale wg mnie najwazniejsze zeby podobala sie wlascicielom a nie innym

----------


## Zuzza

Dodałam nowe czerwone dachy i okna złoty dąb.

Miłego dnia!

----------


## luzik- fsl

Witam wszystkich,
Zaplanowałam elewację z imitacją deski i cegłę klinkierową przy wejściu do domu i na ścianach przy tarasie.
Proszę Was o poradę czy będzie pasowała do całej elewacji ta cegła elewacyjna??
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## IZA30

> Witam wszystkich,
> Zaplanowałam elewację z imitacją deski i cegłę klinkierową przy wejściu do domu i na ścianach przy tarasie.
> Proszę Was o poradę czy będzie pasowała do całej elewacji ta cegła elewacyjna??
> Pozdrawiam.


Luzik a co to ta imitacja deski?Nadaje się na zewnątrz? I przy okazji - fajny domek-co to za projekt?

----------


## greywolf

*luzik- fsl*,

b. ładny dom; prosiłbym jednak o więcej zdjęć z różnych stron. Moim zdaniem, Jeśli cegła elewacyjna ma się pojawić na tej ścianie przy wejściu oraz na filarze (części bez tynku i koloru), to ja jestem na nie. Bałbym się, żeby nie przekombinować, tym bardziej, że kolor cegły nie do końca do mnie trafia. Może po prostu pomalować strefę wejścia na ten sam kolor, co dom. Bryła wtedy będzie lżejsza wizualnie.

Jaki rodzaj balustrady planujesz przy tym mini balkonie? Widziałbym tam coś maksymalnie prostego.

P.S. Im dłużej przyglądam się, tym bardziej jestem na nie dla cegły.

----------


## luzik- fsl

> Luzik a co to ta imitacja deski?Nadaje się na zewnątrz? I przy okazji - fajny domek-co to za projekt?


Imitacja deski- jest to tzw *powłoka naturalnego drewna* - ja kupiłam gr 3 mm
a projekt - to Szmaragd MG Projekt ze zmianami i doprojektowanym tarasem
pozdarwiam

----------


## luzik- fsl

> *luzik- fsl*,
> 
> b. ładny dom; prosiłbym jednak o więcej zdjęć z różnych stron. Moim zdaniem, Jeśli cegła elewacyjna ma się pojawić na tej ścianie przy wejściu oraz na filarze (części bez tynku i koloru), to ja jestem na nie. Bałbym się, żeby nie przekombinować, tym bardziej, że kolor cegły nie do końca do mnie trafia. Może po prostu pomalować strefę wejścia na ten sam kolor, co dom. Bryła wtedy będzie lżejsza wizualnie.
> 
> Jaki rodzaj balustrady planujesz przy tym mini balkonie? Widziałbym tam coś maksymalnie prostego.
> 
> P.S. Im dłużej przyglądam się, tym bardziej jestem na nie dla cegły.


dzięki za cenne uwagi
balustrady raczej mleczne szkło lub same proste kształtowniki pionowe

a co do klinkieru - to zdjęcie przedstawia elastyczną płytkę klinkierową - jest ona dużo delikatniejsza niż cięta cegła lub klinkier

pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzza

Luzik,

Nie przekombinuj z tą elewacją. 

Już zreszta pomieszałeś klasyczne obramowania okien  z nowoczesnymi wstawkami z drewna - to zupełnie dwie różne bajki.

Wkleiłam dziś na bloga dom z identycznymi wstawkami drewnianymi - tam jest kamień zamiast cegły - ale chyba o coś takiego Ci chodziło. Popatrz na ten pierwszy dom...

Jak ulepszysz elewację wszystkimi elementami, które Ci się podobają w różnych domach to nie znaczy, ze to razem da dobry efekt.  Jak chcesz mieć nowoczesną bryłę z drewnem i balustradą ze szkła, to po co ta sztukateria?

Jak dla mnie tu  jest wszystkiego za dużo już w tej chwili.

----------


## Zuzza

Dodałam kolejne grafitowe dachy  i ciemne okna.

Pierwszy dom ze sztukaterią i cegła elewacyjną - Luzik coś w Twoim stylu.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## luzik- fsl

> Dodałam kolejne grafitowe dachy  i ciemne okna.
> 
> Pierwszy dom ze sztukaterią i cegła elewacyjną - Luzik coś w Twoim stylu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Wielkie dzięki za kolejne fotki

Jednak teraz dopiero mam mętlik w głowie.
Może mi doradzisz jaką wybrać balustradę na balkony   /mam jeszcze jeden - większy od strony ogrodu/
bo pewnie dobrze by było gdyby pasowały do ogrodzenia.
A jeszcze później zostanie mi coś wykombinować na tarasie.
Przeczytałam masę Twoich wypowiedzi i wiem że jesteś fachowcem bardzo pomocnym , więc liczę na Twoją poradę.
Wklejam bok domu z częścią tarasu / zawsze marzyłam o balustradzie tarasowe - tradycyjnej drewnianej z X /"iksami"/
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam


i zdjecie balkonu  od ogrodu


Ps. deski między oknami na piętrze - jeszcze nie pomalowane - /będą takie jak od frontu/

----------


## Zuzza

Luzik,

Niestety fachowcem nie jestem, wypowiadam się tylko na forum, o tym co mi się podoba, a co nie  :wink:   Jak każdy tu zresztą  :wink: 
Weź więc pod uwagę, że to tylko forum i nikt nie musi być mądrzejszy od Ciebie  :wink:  

Ale jeśli mnie pytasz, to balustrady  najlepsze  byłyby drewniane tak jak piszesz x-owate. Ponieważ masz już drewniane słupy na tarasie, to musisz się do nich dopasować. Możesz zobaczyć na zdjęciach mojego domu – mam identyczne balustrady.

Ja bym jeszcze przypilnowała, żeby balustrada miała dokładnie ten sam odcień co okna/drewno na elewacji.
I jeszcze jedno – pomalowałabym sztukaterię na kolor elewacji – to ten kontrast białego z ciemnym drewnem to najbardziej mi zgrzyta.


Wklejam za chwilę nowe propozycje domów – tym razem klinkier.
I niestety żegnam się z Wami do czwartku –  mój widok z okna na najbliższe kilka dni do obejrzenia na zdjęciach  :wink:

----------


## stachobb

Hmmmm... Każda szkoła budowlana uczy że elewacja jest na zewnątrz budynku  :wink:

----------


## Zuzza

Co tu tak pusto?  :wink: 

Wkleiłam wreszcie coś nowego, może jutro będzie więcej...

Stachobb, jak powstał ten wątek to elewacje były tylko we wnętrzach - ale to już mało kto pamięta...  Tylko dinozaury  :wink: 

Miłych Walentynek!

----------


## dorkaS

Zuzza, nie zgadzam się ze stwierdzeniem, że mając dom z balkonem, nie korzysta się z balkonów  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Zuzza, nie zgadzam się ze stwierdzeniem, że mając dom z balkonem, nie korzysta się z balkonów


Sąsiedzi mają trzy. Od czterech lat widziałem tylko jak na nich kołdry wietrzą. 
Zresztą dookoła pełno domów z balkonami ale żywego ducha na nich nie widać. Balkony to tylko w blokach do suszenia prania się nadają. Widok przepiękny  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Dorka, w twoim projekcie są typowe ozdobne balkony - przyjmuję zakład, że nigdy z nich nie skorzystasz.  Zgadajmy się za 3-4 lata  :wink:  
Ja mam balkon od frontu - nigdy na niego nie wychodzę - i od tyłu: w lecie czasami (wstyd się przyznać...)  wystawiam tam suszarkę z praniem (wstyd, wstyd)...

Fachowiec od balustrady tak ją przymocował, że oczywiście przewiercił się w dziesięciu miejscach przez wszystkie warstwy izolacji,a woda wchodzi w te dziury i spływa między murem a ociepleniem  wykraplając się  nad  witryną  i drzwiami wejściowymi i spływając wapiennym osadem, który jest nie do wyczyszczenia..... Zalepiamy, uszczelniamy, czyścimy snieg, wycieramy wodę, ale i tak nic nie pomaga...  Teraz wybudowałabym dom piętrowy bez balkonów.....  Może jeszcze się uda  :wink:  

Sąsiedzi mają balkon bez rynien i po kilku latach cały spód balkonu odchodzi im wielkimi płatami.  OK inny sąsiad ma dobrze zrobione balkony - ale też nigdy nikogo na nich nie było  :wink: 

Ale może się odezwie ktoś kto korzysta?  Zgadzam się, że pewnie są takie wyjątki...  :wink: 

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## Liwko

Masz rację Zuzza, balkon to tylko niepotrzebny mostek ciepła. Płaci się za niego przy budowie, a później płaci się za niego co roku taki jakby abonament  :smile:

----------


## dorkaS

> Ale może się odezwie ktoś kto korzysta?  Zgadzam się, że pewnie są takie wyjątki... 
> 
> Pozdrowienia!


Odezwałam się, bo zawsze korzystałam. Nie każdy przeprowadza się do domu z bloków, istnieją inne opcje.

U nas balkony od zawsze służyły do letnich nocnych rozmów (szczególnie w wieku nastoletnim, gdy zaprosisz psiapsiółę i nieco później, gdy psiapsióły idą w odstawkę z korzyścią dla kolegów), opalania się w różnym stopniu roznegliżowania, czytania w świętym spokoju i oczywiście wietrzenia pościeli, tudzież suszenia prania.

----------


## Liwko

> i oczywiście wietrzenia pościeli, tudzież suszenia prania.


A fuuujjjj...

----------


## TAR

z ciekawosci zapytam gdzie wieszacie swoje pranie? suszarnia, ogrod, garaz?

ps. mam balkony ale ich nie uzywam, choc czasem sa pomocne jak maz chce sie dostac szybko na dach  :wink:

----------


## dorkaS

> A fuuujjjj...


No, masakra, wiocha kompletna i w ogóle.
Ale uwielbiam wyblakłe na słońcu podkoszulki. Szczególnie takie z kreseczką w poprzek męskiego torsu. A takiego efektu w żadnej suszarni czy innej pralni nie osiągniesz  :smile: 

Kaktusy latem też tam trzymałam i trzymam.

----------


## Liwko

> z ciekawosci zapytam gdzie wieszacie swoje pranie? suszarnia, ogrod, garaz?


Jak pogoda to od wiosny do jesieni na ogrodzie, jak pogody brak czy zimą, w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym.

----------


## Zuzza

Ja też lubię zapach prania wysuszonego na słońcu...  Niestety w zimie mam zwykle cały dom zastawiony suszarkami ( troje dzieci....). Żałuję że nie mam suszarnio-pralni.
Bardzo żałuję - a parę metrów można byłoby wygospodarowac...

Wrzuciłam nowe zdjęcia czerwone dachy i białe okna.

Ale jaki tu ruch dzisiaj  :wink:   :Smile:

----------


## EWBUD

Ciepło się robi to i ruch się zrobił  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

> Rafus, 
> Obejrzałam Twój dziennik – fajna okolica – może też kiedyś tam zamieszkam  Wychowałam się w Gdańsku i może uda mi się do niego wrócić 
> 
> ...
> Przyznam szczerze, że tylko kolor dachu mi tu zgrzyta. Do takiego dachu pasują mi tylko ciemnodrewniane okna. Ewentualnie białe. No ale tego już nie zmienisz. Chyba, że na zdjęciach ten kolor jest przekłamany – bo mi wydaje się bardziej bordowy niż ceglasty. Złoty dąb dobrze wygląda z pomarańczowoceglastą dachówka, a z bordowoczerwoną już nie… Ale to oczywiście moje dziwne gusta ;-P
> Pozdrawiam!


Dzieki Zuzza za opinie  :smile: 
Co do ceglastosci naszego dachu, faktycznie wpada w bordowy. Mozna to jakos uratowac kolorem elewacji??
pozdrawiam
rafus

----------


## Lukarna

*Zuzza* a jak u Ciebie można znaleźć takie zestawienie: dachówka kasztan, okna orzech? Jako "czerwony dach i ciemne okna" nic nie znalazłam :sad:  Chyba że źle szukam?

Poszukuję koloru elewacji do takiego zestawienia.

----------


## Zuzza

Rafus,

Z Twoim dachem mam problem, bo na każdym zdjęciu wydaje mi się, ze ma inny odcień. Raz jest ceglasty, raz miedziany, raz bordowy...
Ale bym wybrała elewację w chłodnych kolorach - biały,piaskowy, beżowy. Zobacz na drugi dom na tej stronie:

http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/20...-okna-cz2.html 

To jest ta gama kolorystyczna - jesli dach ma chłodny odcień to chłodna elewacja wygląda super.


Lukarna, rzeczywiście takiego zestawienia nie było - chyba kasztanowa dachówka jest bardzo mało popularna...

Ale wyszukałam coś dla Ciebie w moich starych zdjęciach - niestety są małe, ale może coś podpatrzysz. Ta dachówka to też do końca wszędzie nie jest kasztan, bo w zależności od tego jak światło pada kolor może wyglądać inaczej.  To są "kasztanopodobne" dachy:











Do takiego zestawienia: Ładnie wyglądają biele, kremy na elewacji. Okropnie wyglądają białe dodatki do kolorowej elewacji.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Zuzza

Dodałam grafitowy dach białe okna. 

 :Smile:

----------


## mikela

Witam, a ja mam dom podpiwniczony, na wiosnę planuję zrobienie elewacji w kolorze jasny beż, krem, jasny brąz  - jak mam zrobić elewację żeby nie było widać tego wysokiego cokołu z piwnicą, standardowo robi się jaśniejszą górę a ciemniejszy dół, ale czy to nie powiększy optycznie tej piwnicy, którą chciałabym jakoś ukryć poprzez elewację.

Projekt standardowa "stodółka"  z garażem, wejście do domu oczywiście  po schodach, drewniane balustrady i filary na ganku (taki wiejski styl  - bo na wsi mieszkam  :smile:  )

Z góry dziękuję za każde wsparcie.

----------


## hubi2000

witam
jestem na etapie robienia elewacji w domku 
 czy ktos z forumowiczów ma jakies fajne stronki z elewacjami ?
chodzi mi głownie o elewacje z boniami - takimi paseczkami bede je robił na parterze
tylko mam dylematy jezeli chodzi o ich rozkład czy tylko do wysokosci okien czy do stropu ??
jeszcze wieksze dylematy mam  oczywiscie odnosnie kolorów ?
jak dysponujecie takimi stronkami gdzie sa one dostepne to prosze o linki
pozdrawiam
hubert

----------


## IZA30

> witam
> jestem na etapie robienia elewacji w domku 
>  czy ktos z forumowiczów ma jakies fajne stronki z elewacjami ?
> chodzi mi głownie o elewacje z boniami - takimi paseczkami bede je robił na parterze
> tylko mam dylematy jezeli chodzi o ich rozkład czy tylko do wysokosci okien czy do stropu ??
> jeszcze wieksze dylematy mam  oczywiscie odnosnie kolorów ?
> jak dysponujecie takimi stronkami gdzie sa one dostepne to prosze o linki
> pozdrawiam
> hubert


Caały wątek jest o tym,wystarczy pooglądać  :wink:  Zuuza nawet ma blog...

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam, a ja mam dom podpiwniczony, na wiosnę planuję zrobienie elewacji w kolorze jasny beż, krem, jasny brąz  - jak mam zrobić elewację żeby nie było widać tego wysokiego cokołu z piwnicą, standardowo robi się jaśniejszą górę a ciemniejszy dół, ale czy to nie powiększy optycznie tej piwnicy, którą chciałabym jakoś ukryć poprzez elewację.
> 
> Projekt standardowa "stodółka"  z garażem, wejście do domu oczywiście  po schodach, drewniane balustrady i filary na ganku (taki wiejski styl  - bo na wsi mieszkam  )
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za każde wsparcie.


Myślę, że jak dasz jakieś fotki, to będzie łatwiej coś doradzić  :smile:

----------


## hubi2000

> Caały wątek jest o tym,wystarczy pooglądać  Zuuza nawet ma blog...


dzieki za info
rzeczywiscie jest tam kilka ciekawych rozwiazan nawet kilka z boniami 
ale jakby ktoś jeszcze cos znalazł bede wdzieczny bo ich jest naprawde mało
pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzza

Dorzuciłam grafitowe dacy ciemne okna.

Mikela coś tam się trafiło z piwnicą dla Ciebie.
A o boniach pomyslę.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Zuzza

Wrzuciłam kolejne czerwone dachy i ciemne okna.

 :Smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Dodałam grafitowe dachy i złoty dąb okna.

Miłego dnia!

----------


## IZA30

Zuzza super masz te elewacje :wink:  Mnie najbardziej urzekła ta:
I znów powróciły mi myśli czy aby nie zrobić takich jasnoszarych boni:/

----------


## EWBUD

> Zuzza super masz te elewacje Mnie najbardziej urzekła ta:
> I znów powróciły mi myśli czy aby nie zrobić takich jasnoszarych boni:/


Fajnie zaplanowane  :smile: 
Aż miło popatrzeć.

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś wrzuciłam grafitowe dachy i białe okna.

 :Smile:

----------


## aro_32

Nie znalazłem nigdzie zdjęć z zestawieniem ciemnobrązowego dachu, ciemnych okien i jasnoszarej elewacji. Największy problem to dobranie tynku szarego, który odcień i jakiej firmy wybrać  by nie wpadał w zieleń, brąz tylko był typowo szary? Może ktoś ma doświadczenie z odcieniami szarości?

----------


## Zuzza

Aro, nie znalazłeś, bo nie jest to popularne zestawienie.  Brązowy dach potrzebuje ciepłej palety kolorów, do której nie należy szary. Tak samo nie znajdziesz domów z czerwonym dachem i szarą elewacją - to nie bedzie wyglądać dobrze.

Szary raczej do grafitowych/czarnych dachów.
A do brązowych dachów kremowa/biała elewacja.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## johana

Hej, a mi chodzi po głowie zestawienie czarny dach (lub grafitowy nie mogę się zdecydować) i jasnodrewniane okna do tego jakiś jasny śmietankowy tynk i sara kostka.
nie widziałam domów z jasnodrewnianymi oknami większość do czarnych dachów daje albo złoty dąb albo ciemne orzechy. Myślę i głowa mi już pęka od tych decyzji  :smile:

----------


## aro_32

> Aro, nie znalazłeś, bo nie jest to popularne zestawienie.  Brązowy dach potrzebuje ciepłej palety kolorów, do której nie należy szary. Tak samo nie znajdziesz domów z czerwonym dachem i szarą elewacją - to nie bedzie wyglądać dobrze.
> 
> Szary raczej do grafitowych/czarnych dachów.
> A do brązowych dachów kremowa/biała elewacja.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


No zgadzam się, tyle że ja mam nie do końca brązową, lecz czarnobrązową angobowaną :  
http://www.roben.pl/produkty,monzapl...idok=obrazek_3

Wychodzi mi że do takiego dachu (czterospadowy) najlepiej będzie się prezentować elewacja jasnoszara, cokół ciemnoszary. 
W projekcie mam jeszcze trójkąty u szczytu 2 lukarn w drewnie oraz minimalna ilość tego samego drewna pomiędzy okienkami przy wejściu. Z tego względu nie ma już mowy o wielu kolorach tynku czy jakiś ozdobnikach. Szukam tylko odcienia tej szarości. Musi kontrastować z ciemnym dachem i oknami w orzechu, no i z tym drewnem które ma nawiązawać do brązu drzwi i okien (deski brąz ale nieco jaśniejszy niż okna). Powinien to być więc jasnoszary, ale nie chcę przesadzić by znowu nie przechodził w biel i za 2 lata elewacja nie wyglądała na brudną.

----------


## Zuzza

Johana, coś tam przypadkiem wynalazłam z jasnymi oknami dla Ciebie.

Aro, rzeczywiście do brązowego koloru to tej dachówce daleko  :wink:   Ja bym ją nazwała czarnoczarnoczarnoczarnoczarnobrązowa  :Smile:

----------


## deresz

> Trochę kamienia w forumowym domu:
> 
> 
> 
> i dalej moje ulubione zestawienia:



Zuza nic eis nie wyświetla rzeczywiście tu wstawiałaś zdjęcia?
Czy po tak długim czasie już ich tu nie ma?

----------


## Zuzza

Niestety wszystkie moje stare zdjęcia z tego wątku przepadły. Nie korzystałam przez dłuższy czas z serwerów na których były umieszone i zostały wykasowane...

Na szczęście większośc z nich mam i staram się na po trochu wrzucać na mojego bloga.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Zuzza

Dziś wrzuciłam czerwone dachy i ciemne okna.

 :Smile:

----------


## Groszeczek

Zuzaa gratuluję blogu! Bardzo przydatny  :Smile: 
U mnie jeszcze fundamentów nie ma (planowane na maj/czerwiec i do zimy chcemy przykryć) a ja już szukam inspiracji na wygląd domu hahah
Na dzień dzisiejszy jestem prawie zdecydowana na czekoladowy dach (błyszcząca dachówka, chyba z Robena; słyszalam, ze na tych matowych mech rośnie a wejśćie u nas od płn, będzie), taki głęboki kolor. i do tego jasna elewacja (ecru, złamana biel, może delikatnie wpadający w krem/beż). Nie wiem jakie okna do tego i czy z obramówkami. Styl domu dworkowy, dach dwuspadowy z zadaszeniem nad wejściem i 2 piękne filarki ach  :Smile: 

W ogóle marzyła mi się dachówka karpiówka kolor ceglasty ale ostatecznie na dzień dzisiejszy zmieniliśmy zdanie...
Dobrze ogladać takie wątki jak ten bo człowiek jakoś dojrzewa  :Smile: 

Co do balkonów (podczytałam) to u nas będą tzw. francuskie (sama barierka), też słyszałam o problemach z odizolowaniem ich czy przeciekaniem, zwlaszcza od zachodu.
W pokojach dzieci zastanawiamy się nad tradycyjnymi oknami bez drzwi balkonowych - zobaczymy jeszcze.

Teraz mam balkon i używam, ale tylko dlatego, że mieszkam na 2 piętrze (poddasze u teściów) i pranie, kwiaty, zabawa dzieci (jest duży 7 m x 1,5 m). Jak będę miała salon z wyjściem na ogród - na bank nie będę korzystała z balkonów. Większość znajomych używa do suszenia prania wlasnie i widzę ich tyle ile go myją  :wink:  haha

----------


## Małgoś83

witam :smile:  Świetny wątek i bardzo pomocny blog :smile: 

zajrzałam tutaj bo szukam inspiracji..mianowicie mam problem z dobraniem koloru elewacji..dach będzie kryty dachówką Roben najprawdopodobniej Piemont Tobago glazurowany..wstępnie miał być Monza Plus antracyt angobowana ale ta pierwsza nadaje się lepiej ponieważ mieszkamy blisko drzew i na starym dachu zalega mech;d a tego chcemy uniknąć.. myślę, że kolor waniliowy, jasny beż bądź ecru byłby trafiony bo okna są ciemny orzech. A może ktoś ma inna wizje? będę wdzięczna za podpowiedzi :smile:

----------


## D*om*

W ciągu ostatnich kilku dni dostałem 2 razy zapytanie na elewację domu o podobnym klimacie. Jak się okazuje takie bryły są chyba modne w tym sezonie.

----------


## subfosylny

Fajna, Prosta. Skandynawska.  :wink: 

Mnie się podobają drewniane  fasady 3D .  

Fotki fasady budynku  w Rzeszowie. 




foto: http://www.stolarnia.tarnobrzeg.pl

----------


## ada1984

Witam.

Moze mi pomozecie cos dopasowac do mojego domu. Na razie jest w stanie surowym wiec moge wybrac kazdy kolor elewacji. 
Dom z biura archon:
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m447c2b56bac8a

Na razie mam tylko 2 kominy z czerwonej cegly klinkierowej z ciemnobrązową(grafitową) fugą między klinkierem. 
Myslalam o ciemnobrązowej blachodachówce i ciemnobrązowych oknach, drzwiach i bramie garażowej. Ale nie bardzo wiem na jaki kolor wtedy pomalować podbitkę i ogólnie na jaki kolor zrobić elewację i cokoły. Będę wdzięczna za każdą pomoc.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam.
> 
> Moze mi pomozecie cos dopasowac do mojego domu. Na razie jest w stanie surowym wiec moge wybrac kazdy kolor elewacji. 
> Dom z biura archon:
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m447c2b56bac8a
> 
> Na razie mam tylko 2 kominy z czerwonej cegly klinkierowej z ciemnobrązową(grafitową) fugą między klinkierem. 
> Myslalam o ciemnobrązowej blachodachówce i ciemnobrązowych oknach, drzwiach i bramie garażowej. Ale nie bardzo wiem na jaki kolor wtedy pomalować podbitkę i ogólnie na jaki kolor zrobić elewację i cokoły. Będę wdzięczna za każdą pomoc.


a nie lepiej zlecic to komus kto ma wyczucie estetyczne? Projektantowi jakiemus? zaplacic pare zlotych i miec porzadny projekt elewacji? 
Jezeli masz zmysl estetyczny - sama to zrobisz, jezeli nie to nie szukaj pomocy na forum, bo kazdy ma inny gust i kazdemu co innego sie podoba.

----------


## zorro128

Z projektantami jest pewien problem-cena...znajomi chcieli wziąć projektantkę wnętrz do nowo wybudowanego domu ale cena ich odstraszyła-18 000zł.(słownie osiemnaście tysięcy)!Nie żeby ich nie było stać,chodziło o zasady-w końcu sami pokombinowali i jest bardzo ładnie i estetycznie...

----------


## Kornela

Kochani, potrzebuję zdjęć elewacji z tynkiem silikonowym Greinplast. Proszę pomóżcie.  Miłego dnia  :smile:

----------


## hubertsain

Greinplast to tylko producent tynku, określ lepiej kolor jaki Cie interesuje, wtedy forumowicze może Ci pomogą.




> Kochani, potrzebuję zdjęć elewacji z tynkiem silikonowym Greinplast. Proszę pomóżcie.  Miłego dnia

----------


## Kornela

Myślę o zielonym  :roll eyes:

----------


## karniej18

Witam , ja planuję elewację w takim zestawieniu :


Proszę , was o rozszyfrowanie kolorów elewacji , stolarki i dachu .

Z góry dzięki .

----------


## karniej18

Podaję link :  http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/projekty...jekt-3013_Atol

----------


## Zuzza

Witajcie po Świętach !

Trochę zaległości mi się porobiło  ::-(:   ale obiecuję nadrobić niebawem - na maile odpiszę obiecuję może do jutra się wyrobię  :wink: 

Wrzuciłam nowe czerwone dachy i klinkier.

Pozdrowienia!!!

----------


## IZA30

> witam, doradzcie jak wykończyc mój dom, myslałam o jasnych scianach i cokole z tynku mozaikowego brazowego i zrobic taka odwódke z niego przy drzwiach wejsciowych bo mieszkamy na wsi i mamy małe dzieci wiec ryzyko ubrudzenia duze.... bardzo podobaja nam sie płytki klinkierowe nie wiem jak to fachowo sie nazywa sporo tego w sklepach tylko mysle ze ładniej byłoby zeby i ten cokół z tego samego materiału był a to bedzie o wiele wiekszy koszt ..prosze o porady i z góry dziekuje...
> mój mąż jest spawaczem i ostatnio zrobił bardzo fajny wieszak  moze ktos byłby zainteresowany takim lub innym ? pozdrawiam Załącznik 181278Załącznik 181279


to w końcu chcesz rady czy po porostu przyszłaś tu coś sprzedać ,bo raczej mam wrażenie,że to drugie

----------


## IZA30

> do iza 
> przepraszam bardzo ze tak to odebrałaś,,,, pisałam chyba już z miesiac temu, założyłam forum jestem tu nowa moze cos zle wpisałam ale nikt mi nie odpowiedział, dlatego teraz wstawiłam tutaj zdjecie....bo otrzymałam odpowiedz ze ciemny tynk sie nagrzewa i peka....takie rzeczy to jak wiem a prosiłam o konkretne kolory i wzory płytek.... a tak od razu kogos oskarżać to ja bym nie mogła tak jak ty...... kazdy z was cos wstawia......


Ja nie mówię o Twoim pytaniu o kolor elewacji tylko o próbie sprzedaży czegoś  * zupełnie nie związanym z wątkiem* .Wpisz sobie na stopce,że coś sprzedajesz.Tu nawet nie chodzi o pojedynczą rzecz,tu próbujesz handlować o czym sama piszesz. Bez urazy ale *wstawia* to się na allegro...

----------


## agagrusz

> Witam.
> 
> Moze mi pomozecie cos dopasowac do mojego domu. Na razie jest w stanie surowym wiec moge wybrac kazdy kolor elewacji. 
> Dom z biura archon:
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m447c2b56bac8a
> 
> Na razie mam tylko 2 kominy z czerwonej cegly klinkierowej z ciemnobrązową(grafitową) fugą między klinkierem. 
> Myslalam o ciemnobrązowej blachodachówce i ciemnobrązowych oknach, drzwiach i bramie garażowej. Ale nie bardzo wiem na jaki kolor wtedy pomalować podbitkę i ogólnie na jaki kolor zrobić elewację i cokoły. Będę wdzięczna za każdą pomoc.


A może trzymać się tego, co w projekcie? Z tego co widzę na stronie projektu są podane dwie wersje kolorystyczne. Po co zmieniać?

----------


## IZA30

> o zebym wiedziala ze to jedno zdjecie wstawione wywoła takie oburzenie twoje to bym nie wstawiła, chciałam sie pochwalic tylko maz nie robi takich rzeczy na zarobek bo ma co robic w pracy a z reszta po co ja ci sie tłumacze... a ze sie sprzedaje rózne rzeczy na allegro to wiem bo mam konto i używam go, a tutak jestem p[ierwszy raz ...wiec kolezanko jesli nie chcesz doradzic co do elewacji tyo nie pisz i chyba nic strasznego tutaj nie zrobiłam wstawiajac zdjecie głupiego wieszaka...a tu taka nagonka...szok



Jestem na forum kilka lat ,ale dawno nie czytałam takich głupot...
*koniec dyskusji dla mnie*

----------


## karniej18

Witam , ja planuję elewację w takim zestawieniu :

http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/projekty...jekt-3013_Atol
Proszę , was o rozszyfrowanie kolorów elewacji , stolarki i dachu .

Z góry dzięki .

----------


## Zuzza

Karniej,

Dach ma kolor grafitowy,  okna złoty dąb, elewacja krem  :wink: 

Chyba nie oczekujesz cudów  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## karniej18

Zuzza krem , a coś więcej ?

----------


## zieli

Czy dysponuje ktoś wzornikiem kolorów Caparol w formie pdf 
(nie wiem czy coś takiego istnieje) :sad: 
W sumie to może być też innych producentów byle w formie elektronicznej

----------


## fighter1983

na stronie jest.... jako spectrum barw
http://www.caparol.pl/desktopdefault...0949&ug4=11598
a dlaczego akurat w elektronicznej? wiesz ze to nie odzwierciedla stanu faktycznego?

----------


## zieli

> na stronie jest.... jako spectrum barw
> http://www.caparol.pl/desktopdefault.aspx?tabID=4075&alias=pl&lang=pl&ug  1=22625&ug2=22638&ug3=30949&ug4=11598
> a dlaczego akurat w elektronicznej? wiesz ze to nie odzwierciedla stanu faktycznego?


dzięki
zdaję sobie sprawę ale nie mam możliwości udania się do sklepu
a trzeba wybrać kolor

----------


## 87anam87

hei!

 wiem że pewnie już to pytanie było zadane setki razy, ale jak najszybciej muszę zdecydować jakie oświetlenie podbitki wybieram i jak często chcę je zamontować. szczerze nie mam pojęcia co zrobić  :sad:  jestem zagranica a na odległość trochę mi ciężko. kolor wybrany podbitka też ekipa działa a my nie mamy światełek  :sad: 
  bardzo proszę o jakąś poradę  :sad:

----------


## zlobiva

To wszystk to tynk strukturalny? Czy jakies plyty?

----------


## zlobiva

Ojj! Sorry pisalam odpowiedz do konkretnego posta i cos mi sie ryplo.

----------


## zlobiva

A! skoro już tu zaczęłam zaśmiecać wątek swoimi postami, to może uda mi się naciągnąć Was na jakąś konsultację i pomoc. 
W zeszłym roku kupiliśmy dom - brzydki dom. W zasadzie z zewnątrz nie podoba mi się wcale, wewnątrz zaczął się podobać dopiero po tym, jak go urządziliśmy... ale ma dwie zasadnicze zalety: duża działka i świetna lokalizacja. 

no ale do brzegu. nie podoba mi się ten dom. jest absolutnie nie w moim stylu. uwielbiam jasne domy z płaskim dachem, dużymi oknami. tymczasem mam ceglastą dachówkę, masę skosów i... KREMOWE rolety i bramy garażowe. dla mnie porażka, bo zupełnie nie wiem, jak poradzić sobie z elewacją, żeby dom choć trochę nawiązywał do nowoczesności. chciałabym jasno, może z jakimiś panelami - drewnianym, gipsowymi - nie wiem. mam jakąś kolumienkę przed drzwiami wyłożoną ciemnym klinkierem - jestem gotowa to skuć. 
podjazdy i opaskę będziemy robić z tradycyjnego granitu. taras jest od północy, więc granit odpada, bo będzie wiecznie zielony, dlatego pewnie skusimy się na jakiś system pseudodrewniany. platforma przed drzwiami wejsciowymi będzie wyłożona kostką granitową. płot - dopasuję do elewacji, ale myślę o połączeniu gabionów, drewna, jakiegoś muru jasnego. no i oczywiście krzewów. bramy garażowej nie będzie. dojdziemy płotem do elewacji, tak żeby podjazd był "otwarty na zewnątrz". 

załączam zdjęcia - może komuś wpadnie jakiś pomysł. 





Będę wdzięczna za pomoc

----------


## Zuzza

Zlobiva,  Masz dom o klasycznej bryle i nie uda Ci się w żaden sposób zrobić z niego nowoczesnego z płaskim dachem.  :wink:  Najgorsze co można zrobić to dodać nowoczesne elementy...  Wyjdzie Ci totalny miszmasz.

Wybierz kolor elewacji dokładnie taki jak te bramy i więcej nie trzeba.  Granitowa kostka, drewniany taras to będzie naprawdę dobrze wyglądać.

Tylko zapomnij o tych drewnianych panelach...  
To jest całkiem ładny dom - nie wiem czemu Ci się nie podoba  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## zlobiva

No taki byl moj plan - elewacja w identycznym odcieniu. Choc bez i krem to kolory, ktorych szczerze nie cierpie, to jednak nie widze innego ssonu, zeby uratowac ten projekt. Poprzedni wlasciciele planowali elewacje w ciemnym brązie, ale to juz by byl dla mnie absolutny hardcore! 

Nie mam aspiracji, aby robic z tego domu nowoczesna kostke z plaskim dachem. Wiem, ze nie tedy droga. Chcialabym tylko, aby nie byl to kolejny "zolty domek z czerwonym dachem" bo to absolutnie nie moja bajka. Ja jestem estetka i nigdy nie kupuje rzeczy, ktore mi sie nie podobaja. Rzadko ide na kompromis w tej dziedzinie. Ten dom jest wlasnie takim kompromisem. I dlatego mam z nim taki problem. Bo niby wiem, jak mu zrobic dobrze, a jednak to "dobrze" dla niego, nie znaczy "dobrze"dla mnie. 

 No nic. Pozostane wiec przy kremowej elewacji. Zastanowie sie nan jakims boniowaniem na bryle garazu. Ale co z podbitka? Czy taka w kolorze granitu bedzie ok? I wtedy tak samo wykonczyc ten slup przy wejsciu? Bo ten ciemny klinkier nie pasuje do niczego.

----------


## zlobiva

o! ten dom ma identyczny kolor bram i póki co właśnie taka elewacja pozostaje moim numerem jeden. co o tym myślicie?

----------


## piotr.b74

Szukam fachowców do elewacji z okolic Krakowa, proszę pisac z prv. Dziękuję

----------


## EWBUD

> o! ten dom ma identyczny kolor bram i póki co właśnie taka elewacja pozostaje moim numerem jeden. co o tym myślicie?


Fajny domek i kolorki też przyjemne.

----------


## Zuzza

Zlobiva - też mi się podoba. Ja następny dom  bedę miała piętrowy  :wink: 

Ale wracając do Twojego obecnego,  chcesz granitową podmurówkę, czy podbitkę? Jesli masz na myśli podmurówkę (tą przy ziemi) to szary będzie ok.

Oczywiście możesz wyjkorzystać też ten ciemny klinkier i zrobić taką samą podmurówkę i ogrodzenie.  I tak masz już ten słup i kominy takie.

Jak zdecydujesz się zasłonić ten kolor - to obłóż go czymś i zrób w kolorze elewacji. Tak by najlepiej wygladało. W granicie sobie tego nie wyobrażam...

Im mniej będzie róznych kolorów widocznych tym lepiej.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## zlobiva

O! 

Podbitke mam w kolorze okien - teoretycznie. Bo w praktyce podbitka jest jasniejsza, no ale niby oba kolory udaja ten sam. 
Poniewaz podjazdy, opaske schody i podest pod drzwi wejsciowe ukladamy z kostki granitowej, to pomyslalam o wykorzystaniu tego koloru rowniez na podmurowce i wlasnie tym slupie. Wydaje mi sie, ze to powinno zagrac.  
Innym moim pomyslem bylo wylozenie frontu wystajacej czesci garazowej piaskowa plytka elewacyjna i wtedy te kolumne zrobilabym tym samym. 
Nie chce tego bordowego klinkieru, bo absolutnie mi sie nie podoba i nie zamierzam uzywac go na plotach ani iw innych miejscach. Zdecydowanie stawiam na granit. Tak jak pisalam wczesniej, ogrodzenie chcialabym wykonac z gabionow i deski - pewnie takiej jak na podbitce. Wtedy wszystko (w moim odczuciu) bedzie sie trzymalo kupy.

Ach! Dopiero teraz zauwazylam, ze wczesniej zamiast napisac "podmurowka" napisalam "podbitka". Przepraszam. Moj blad.

----------


## zlobiva

Na Twoim blogu znalazlam dom w podobnej kolorystyce. I nawet ma kolumne wylozona plytka, o jakiej myslalam. 

Moze takie rozwiazanie sprawdzi sie na mojej elewacji?

----------


## Zuzza

Mi osobiście nie podoba się wyróżnianie tej kolumny.  W tym domu powyżej, tak jak pisałam tylko kolumna w kolorze elewacji by pasowała. Jak dla mnie to te balustrady i koumna zepsuły całkiem ładny dom...

A wracając do Twojego  :wink:   Jesli nawet cały dół będzie w granicie to...  i tak mi ta kolumna w granicie nie pasuje. Gryzie mi się ten  szary z kolorem bramy.  Gdy to jest przy ziemi to się tak nie rzuca w oczy i wygląda neutralnie, ale wyciągnięte na pierwszy plan...  Ja bym się bała  :wink:   ale ogólnie jestem strachliwa  :wink: 

Obłozenie piaskową płytką, niby będzie bardziej pasować, ale nie zamierzasz chyba obkładać całego garazu?  Może masz mozliwość wyróżnienia wneki przy wejściu, to by lepiej się z tą kolumną  dogadało.

Ale piaskowiec plus granit plus to co już jest - to już dla mnie o wiele za dużo.

To Cię pocieszyłam  :wink:

----------


## ania-aniula

Zlobiva bardzo ładny domek.

Ta elewacja, którą wkleiłaś również fajna. Ja byłabym konsekwetna i w tym przypadku nie odrózniałabym słupka, chociaż sama mam z tym zagwostkę. Jednak w Twoim projekcie zrobiłabym tak jak pisze Zuzza. Ale to kwestoa wyczucia  :wink:  Być może Tobie nie będzie przeszkadzał inny kolor tego słupka :smile: 

Ja przy okazji jeśli można chciałam Was zapytać czy przy wyborze koloru kominka tzn. klinkieru na kominku sugerowaliście się również kolorem cokołu czy podmurówki lub innego elementu? Czy raczej komin w kolorze dachu? 
Wykonawca powiedział Nam, ze głównie komin ludzie wybierają pod kolor cokołu i teraz mam problem :wink:  Niby to szczegół, ale człowiek chce żeby wszystko pasowało do siebie. W naszym projekcie nie pasuje cokół więc jeszcze nie wiem co tam będzie. Kolor okien Złoty Dąb, Złoty dąb brama, drzwi i rolety zewnętrzne. Elewację chce kolorów justy . . http://www.fotosik.pl/u/jutynakw/zdj...6/album/232244
Nasz projekt http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/kr_..._z_garazem.htm
Dachówkę mamy brązową

----------


## Zuzza

Ania,  komin zwykle jest w kolorze dachu. Jeśli robisz taką samą podmurówkę to dlatego że masz taki komin, a nie odwrotnie.  Komin masz pierwszy, więc do niego się dopasowujesz.

W Twoim projekcie jest natomiast  komin kontrastowy do dachu - jasny.  I wysoka podmurówka - bardzo widoczna. Masz mozliwości: zrobić komin jak elewacja, jak podmurówka, albo jak dach. Wszystko będzie dobrze wyglądać - byle nie wprowadzać czwartego koloru...

----------


## ania-aniula

Zuzza własnie chce w kolorze dachu. Zapomiałam dodać, że komin mam w tyle od strony tarasu przy drzwiach balkonowych. Więc nie widać go z przodu tylko w tyle domku.
Nie mam tez tych podpurek przy domu. A co sądzisz o tym żeby zrobić własnie komin w kolorze dachu brązowy. Elewacje jak u Justyny tylko nie wiem czy ta wysoka podmurówka w takim czekoladowym kolorze ine będzie za dużo oraz ten słupek przy drzwiach w takim samym kaminiu w jakim chcemy płot. Bo płot właśnie chcemy zrobić w kamieniu tzn drewniany a przęsła kamienne.  Jestem w szoku , że to tak szybko decyzje trzeba podejmować nie widząc całe domu. Nie sądziłam, że to takie trudne :wink: 

A jaki doradziłabys kolor podbitki oraz tych elemenów drewnianych przy dachu?

----------


## Liwko

A może by tak zupełnie zrezygnować z komina?

----------


## Zuzza

:wink: 

Ania,  Brazowy będzie git - tylko czy chcesz brązowy klinkier czy tynk?

Z tą podmurówką to trochę kłopot. Taka wysoka ciemna może średnio wyglądac... Może by ją obnizyć?   Takie wysokie zwykle są w kolorze średnim  :wink:   nie za ciemnym...

Jesli chcesz elementy ozdobne drewniane na dachu, to pasowałoby takie jak okna/drzwi. Podbitka wtedy też jasna. Chociaz jasne wykończenie i ciemnobrazowa podbitka też by uszło.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ania-aniula

Liwko jeszcze tak źle ze mną nie jest,

Zuzza bardzo Ci dziekuje! Co do komina to nie wiem czy tynk czy klinkier. W Nabliższym czasie będziemy nad tym myśleć. Na pewno będzie w kolorze dachu :wink:  
Co do podmurówki to właściwie ja się źle wyraziłam. Chodzi mi o wykończenie dołu elewacji farbą :wink:  Dopiero ucze się pojęć :wink:   Ten doł jest dość szeroki i za dużo byłoby brązu. Chcemy to trochę zwężyć. Dzięki raz jeszcze !

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko jeszcze tak źle ze mną nie jest,


To znaczy, że ze mną już tak  :sick:

----------


## Agi75

A to moje elewacje jeszcze nieskończone ( brak płyt z piaskowca w miejscach gdzie nie ma białego tynku). Na elewacji mam modrzew polski i ogromny kłopot.Strasznie sie żywicuje.Czy ktoś mi odpowie czy tak ma juz ten gatunek drewna czy to wina złej konserwacji (drewno malowane drewnochronem).

----------


## Zuzza

Agi, ładny dom  :Smile: 

Ale przyznam, ze wszyscy teraz chcą drewno i piaskowiec na elewacji  i jeszcze okna w kuchni jak stanowisko strzelnicze w czołgu.
A potem będa pomstowac, bo drewno co roku będzie trzeba malować, bo płyty piaskowca będą odpadać...  To tylko wygląda ładnie w pierwszym miesiącu po wykończeniu.  :wink: 

A co do żywicowania - to drewno  tak ma  :wink:  Mam taras z modrzewia i w lecie to jest dopiero jazda na żywicy  :wink:   Ja maluję Sadolinem co roku ale to wszystko jeden pies  :wink:

----------


## Agi75

Zuzza no z tym stanowiskiem strzelniczym to przesadziłaś.Od początku miałam zamierzenie doświetlenia blatu w kuchni na całej jego długości i takie okno sprawdza się doskonale i dodatkowo jest obrazem z perspektywy siedzącego w salonie. Co do elewacji to nie kwestia mody.Dla mnie drewno i kamień od lat były podstawowym budulcem i materiałem wykończeniowym i dlatego konsekwentnie pojawia się też wewnatrz naszego domku. I uwierz mi płyty kamienne nie odpadaja po miesiącu. Skąd wiem???? Moja rodzina to kamieniarze z dziada pradziada..... A co do modrzewia masz rację....Strasznie żywicuje....Właśnie doczytałam , że on tak już po prostu ma....Z tym, że myślałam, że jak po pierwszym razie to się zeszlifuje to będzie spokój....

----------


## Zuzza

Agi, no to miałaś pecha, że się akurat w modę wpasowałaś. Tak 5 lat temu to takie wykończenie nie było tak popularne.


Ale z oknem nie nie przekonasz.  Co to za okno, przez które nic nie widać jak się stoi? Doświetlenie rąk? Jak chcesz zobaczyć co się dzieje przed domem to musisz kucnąć? albo usiąść w salonie?  Dlaczego nie można zrobić normalnego dużego okna?

OK nie lubię nowoczesnych domów  :wink:  Ale może mnie przekonajcie, że to ma jakiś sens?

----------


## Agi75

Trudno kogoś przekonać na siłę do czegoś  co z góry jest "zakazane".Takie okna maja zarówno tylu przeciwników co i zwolenników. A okno w mojej kuchni pojawiło się celowo zamiast płytek pomiędzy blatem a półką.Okno wychodzi akurat na drogę gminną i działkę sąsiada.Poniewaz kuchnia połączona jest z salonem przeszklonym z dwóch stron praktycznie od podłogi do sufitu nie potrzebyje dodatkowego przeszklenia tym bardziej jesli to ma byc widokna droge i na gapiów. Okna z salonu otwarte sa na krajobraz, którego nikt nigdy nie zabuduje (działka dochodzi do naszego lasu). Okno w kuchni teraz (jak to napisałam post wcześniej) jest obrazem z pewnej perspektywy ale niedługo będzie tam rozpoczynała się budowa. I wierz mi, ze nie muszę kucać....Front mojej działki  przed domem jest w pełni widoczny a reszta mnie nie interesuje.... Ache i jeszcze jedno. Okno w kuchni jest dokładnie na wprost przeszklenia w salonie.Osoba stojąca przed domem widzi to co dzieje sie w salonie.Dlatego też wpadłam na pomysł zmniejszenia przeszklenia od strony drogi...

----------


## Zuzza

Agi,  obejrzałam Twoje zdjęcia - i przyznaję: jest ślicznie  :Smile:   Przemyślane, dopracowane, dopieszczone - miło popatrzeć.

Co nie zmienia faktu, że sama może nie odważyłabym się  na nowoczesny dom ;-P

----------


## IZA30

> Agi,  obejrzałam Twoje zdjęcia - i przyznaję: jest ślicznie   Przemyślane, dopracowane, dopieszczone - miło popatrzeć.
> 
> Co nie zmienia faktu, że sama może nie odważyłabym się  na nowoczesny dom ;-P


Zuzka a ja to ciekawa jestem twojego domku :big grin:  *elewacji oczywiście*  :smile:

----------


## Agi75

Zuzza każdemu podoba się coś innego i dobrze! Wiesz jakby było nudno, gdyby wszyscy mieszkali w takich samych domach....Ale stanowisko strzelnicze spodobało mi się.Tzn. to okreslenie dla tego typu okien. Przypomniałam sobie , ze gdy domek nasz był jeszcze w budowie , jeden z przechodniów zapytał czy bunkier budujemy :big lol: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------


## Zuzza

Iza,  mój dom możesz zobaczyć na moim blogu o elewacjach - link w stopce (zakładka mój dom).   Oczywiście tchórzliwa klasyka  :wink: 

Agi, oczywiscie że dobrze!  Bardzo dobrze - w końcu mamy wolność  :wink:   No i oczywiście każdemu może się coś podobać lub nie podobać.  A na forum możemy sobie o tym podyskutować  :wink:  Ja tam lubię czasem trochę pozrzędzić  :wink: 

Pozdrowienia  :Smile:

----------


## ada1984

Prosze pomozcie!!!
Czy do brazowego dachu bardziej beda pasowaly okna orzech i podbitka w tym samym kolorze czy zloty dab: okna i podbitka? Elewacja jakas jasna, moze waniliowa.
VBede wdzieczna za jakas sugestie i pomoc w wyborze!!

----------


## Zuzza

Ada,  do takiego dachu będą pasować i takie i takie okna.

Wybierz takie, które Ci się bardziej podobają. W tym Ci nikt nie pomoże  :wink:

----------


## TAR

Ada mnie osobiscie podobaja sie bardziej orzechowe, sa bardziej stonowane a nie krzykliwe i jaskrawe jak zloty dab (jesli kogos lubiacego zd urazilam to przepraszam) i chyba latwiej dopasowac sie z kolorem elewacji.

----------


## IZA30

> Prosze pomozcie!!!
> Czy do brazowego dachu bardziej beda pasowaly okna orzech i podbitka w tym samym kolorze czy zloty dab: okna i podbitka? Elewacja jakas jasna, moze waniliowa.
> VBede wdzieczna za jakas sugestie i pomoc w wyborze!!





> Ada mnie osobiscie podobaja sie bardziej orzechowe, sa bardziej stonowane a nie krzykliwe i jaskrawe jak zloty dab (jesli kogos lubiacego zd urazilam to przepraszam) i chyba latwiej dopasowac sie z kolorem elewacji.


Że niby zloty dąb* jaskrawy*???o matko ale się uśmiałam   :big lol: :
u mnie jest złoty dąb i uważam,że to była *najlepsza decyzja jaką mogłam podjąć*,u moich rodziców są w orzechu -wyglądają smutno a w ciemnie pochmurne od środka wyglądają po prostu ponuro  :sick:

----------


## TAR

to fajnie, ze cie rozbawilam  :wink:   , opisalam swoje wrazenia, wole jednak stonowane (jak ty to nazywasz - ponure) a jesli chodzi o srodek  - nigdy nie zdecydowalabym sie na okna o dwustronnym kolorze.
ps . mam orzech i nie uwazam aby byly ponure. najwyrazniej pkt. widzenia zalezy od .....zamontowanych u siebie okien  :big grin:

----------


## modena

> Że niby zloty dąb* jaskrawy*???o matko ale się uśmiałam  :
> u mnie jest złoty dąb i uważam,że to była *najlepsza decyzja jaką mogłam podjąć*,





> to fajnie, ze cie rozbawilam   , opisalam swoje wrazenia, wole jednak stonowane


 :big grin: 
A mnie się bardzo podabają okna szare takie jak tu:http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...kolorze-szarym
 i szara brama z tego wątku .  Ewentualnie lubię też antracyt.
Ale będę miała złoty dąb , też mi się podoba ,  do szarych mogę się poślinić na forum :big grin:  :roll eyes: 
Podobno złoty dąb ma nam  ładniej pasować do szarej elewacji  :roll eyes:  (  jeden z  najmocniejszych argumentów drugiej połówki)

----------


## TAR

ja mam bialo szara elewacje z przewaga bieli, nie powiem tez porownywalam i orzech i zloty dab - pasowaly oba choc zloty byl jakby _"za zloty"_ stad wczesniej wysmiane okreslenie _"jaskrawy" 

_szare okna - moje marzenie  :smile:

----------


## agalind

Choć sama mam złoty dąb to obiektywnie patrząc uważam, że Tarcia ma rację i do orzecha łatwiej dopasować inne rzeczy. A biało-szraa elewacja z orzechem wygląda bardzo elegancko.

----------


## modena

> ja mam bialo szara elewacje z przewaga bieli, nie powiem tez porownywalam i orzech i zloty dab - pasowaly oba choc zloty byl jakby _"za zloty"_ stad wczesniej wysmiane okreslenie _"jaskrawy" 
> 
> _szare okna - moje marzenie


Ano marzenie :yes:  .
 Też chcemy biało szarą elewację i bardziej podoba nam się złoty dąb ( orzechowe mi się nie podobają  wogóle)Małż ma na mnie sposób , jak mu smęcę o szarych oknach to mnie straszy że zrobimy orzechowe i wtedy już lubię złoty dąb. :big grin:

----------


## modena

> Choć sama mam złoty dąb to obiektywnie patrząc uważam, że Tarcia ma rację i do orzecha łatwiej dopasować inne rzeczy. A biało-szraa elewacja z orzechem wygląda bardzo elegancko.


A mnie lepiej się dobiera resztę do złotego dębu  ( złoty dąb z obu stron) . Może temu że lubimy rudy odcień drewna ( np. drzwi czy meble), na podłogę chcemy woodentic ochra a ściany w szarościach.

----------


## TAR

oczywiscie wszystko kwestia indywidualnego podejscia do kolorow, zauwazylam tez ze zl.d w jednej firmie  jest zblizony do miodowego / pomaranczowego zas w innej blizej mu do orzecha niz do debu.

Agi - musiasz wpasc i sprawdzic czy ten orzech to taki elegancki a kiedys ja sprawdze twoje zlote deby :big grin:

----------


## agalind

> Agi - musiasz wpasc i sprawdzic czy ten orzech to taki elegancki a kiedys ja sprawdze twoje zlote deby


Koniecznie  :big grin:

----------


## TAR

> A mi lepiej się dobiera resztę do złotego dębu ( złoty dąb z obu stron) . Może temu że lubimy rudy odcień drewna ( np. drzwi czy meble), na podłogę chcemy woodentic ochra a ściany w szarościach.




oooo to to wlasnie, tego mi okreslenia brakowalo "rudy" - to nie moj kolor, za cieply - wole chlodniejsze odcienie  :smile: 

od wewnatrz zas wole biale, uniwersalne do wnetrz, kolor wewnetrzny okna jakos mi narzuca kolorystyke wnętrza. a nie lubie bardzo ograniczen  :big grin:

----------


## agalind

Blokowe białe plastiki skutecznie mnie odwiodły od białych okien wewnatrz :wink:  Orzech wydawal mi sie ciemny i stad zloty dab, ktory na szczescie nie jest calkiem rudy (chyba? :wink: ). Po jakims czasie widzialam dom wlasnie z orzechem i biala elewacja i sie zakochalam. Gdybym zobaczyla go wczesniej pewnie bylby orzech  :smile:

----------


## TAR

a widzisz ja cieplych rudosci we wnetrzu nie chcialam,nie pasowalyby mi,  z kolei tak jak piszesz orzech zbyt przyciezki a bialy idealnie sie w tlo wtopil, ja tez wneki okien traktuje biala farba a nie kolorem jak na scianach, i parapety tez biale (wyleczyly mnie pseudo marmurki zoltawo-zólte w blokach  :big grin:  ), po prostu lubie jasno.

biala / zlamana biel elewacji - ponadczasowa :yes:

----------


## TAR

wiecie, ze ja kolor elewki mialam wybrany jeszcze przed rozpoczeciem budowy? i to jedyna oprocz koloru dachowki niezmieniona decyzja budowlana  :big grin:

----------


## modena

> Choć sama mam złoty dąb ............ A biało-szara elewacja z orzechem wygląda bardzo elegancko.


Agalind to właśnie Twoja elewacja bardzo nam się spodobała. I te okna u Ciebie tak bardzo  przypadły do gustu mojemu  M. :smile:  ( i mnie też )

----------


## agalind

> Agalind to właśnie Twoja elewacja bardzo nam się spodobała. I te okna u Ciebie tak bardzo  przypadły do gustu mojemu  M. ( i mnie też )


Miło mi bardzo :smile:  Mi też się podoba  :big grin:

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## GOSIA KARASIŃSKA

Witam !!!
Przedstawiam naszą skończoną wczoraj elewację!!! Brakuje jeszcze płytek na schodach i będzie oki.
[URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
[URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
[URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
[URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
[URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
[URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]

----------


## Liwko

Ogólnie fajnie.
Ja na schodach zamiast płytek dałbym dechy, a z tarasem trochę pojechaliście  :smile:

----------


## nazwa12

Ładnie,nawet bardzo ładnie  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Gosia - elewacja bardzo mi się podoba - przemyślana, konsekwentna, dopracowana.

Ale brukarz rzeczywiście  - był chłop z fantazją  :wink:

----------


## michos

czy to jest czysto biały kolor elewacji?

----------


## Zuzza

Dodałam dziś na moim blogu dział KOLORY TYNKU ze zdjęciami z numerami tynku - będzie mozna łatwo wyszukać pasujące nam zestawienie (oczywiście jak zdjęć mi trochę przybędzie).

Jeśli ktoś z Was chciałby się podzielić swoimi zdjęciami i numerami  - proszę o przesłanie na priv - bardzo chętnie dorzucę.
Tych zdjęć nie komentuję  :wink:   Jedynie wklejam dla potomności  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## IZA30

> Dodałam dziś na moim blogu dział KOLORY TYNKU ze zdjęciami z numerami tynku - będzie mozna łatwo wyszukać pasujące nam zestawienie (oczywiście jak zdjęć mi trochę przybędzie).
> 
> Jeśli ktoś z Was chciałby się podzielić swoimi zdjęciami i numerami  - proszę o przesłanie na priv - bardzo chętnie dorzucę.
> Tych zdjęć nie komentuję   Jedynie wklejam dla potomności 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Brawo Zuzka!!!*!Wielkie brawo za to co robisz*!
Ja mam pytanie.Na całym domu będę mieć bialy tynk(Nebraska 1 z Ceresitu)i tu moje pytanie-*czy opaski wokoł okien zrobić tym samym odcieniem czy ton ciemniejsze*?
I a'propos -jak znajdziejsz jakieś domki w tym kolorze *Nebraska 1 z Ceresitu* bedę wdzięczna  :big grin: !

----------


## Kornela

Poszukuję domu w kolorze 0840, 0850 GREINPLAST (silikon)
Bardzo proszę o życzliwość i uprzejmość, może ktoś ma takowe zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## 87anam87

to nasza elewacja fundament nie jest zrobiony bo musimy wyrównać podłoże słupy sa zrobione na ten ciemniejszy kolor.

----------


## Zuzza

Anam - piękne kolory  - mogłabyś się podzielić numerami tynku?  :wink:     Prześliczne drzwi  :Smile: 


Iza -  nie wiem jakie masz okna -jak białe to tylko białe opaski, jak inne, to do białej elewacji mogą być też ciemniejsze.
Do każdych okien białe będą wyglądać najlepiej  :wink:  

Wczoraj przeczytałam pierwsze 130 stron tego wątku szukając numerów kolorów tynku  :wink:   Na razie mam dosyć  :wink:

----------


## Kinia12

Pomocy!!! Czy ktoś z forumowiczów mógłby mi doradzić jaki zrobić kolor podbitki? Dach w kolorze antracyt okna są orzech ściany będą białe ze wstawkami szarego kamienia. Planowałam umieścić drewno na wykuszu od salonu w kolorze merbau i taki też kupiłam kolor farby na podbitke.Jednak czy nie bedzie lepiej pasować podbitka np w kolorze palisander?(ciemna, żeby pasowała do dachu?

----------


## Zuzza

Kinia, możesz zrobić w kolorze okien, albo dachu, albo białą.  Każda będzie dobrze wyglądać.

Ja bym pewnie wybrała w kolorze okien -  i takie same wstawki na elewacji.  

Nie mozesz mieć wstawek drewnianych innych niż kolor okien - to nie bedzie wyglądać dobrze.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## 87anam87

> Anam - piękne kolory  - mogłabyś się podzielić numerami tynku?     Prześliczne drzwi


dziękuje za opinie. jasne podzielę się tylko muszę sprawdzić, za kilka tygodni będę w Polsce to dam znać jaki jest dokładny numer..

----------


## IZA30

> Anam - piękne kolory  - mogłabyś się podzielić numerami tynku?     Prześliczne drzwi 
> 
> 
> *Iza -  nie wiem jakie masz okna -jak białe to tylko białe opaski, jak inne, to do białej elewacji mogą być też ciemniejsze.
> Do każdych okien białe będą wyglądać najlepiej * 
> 
> Wczoraj przeczytałam pierwsze 130 stron tego wątku szukając numerów kolorów tynku   Na razie mam dosyć


Mam obustronny *złoty dąb*  to co proponujesz?Tak to wygląda ,a może w ogóle nie robić tych opasek-maż jest przeciwny,ja się uparłam   :sick:

----------


## Zuzza

Iza,  Masz niski dom i duże ładne okna.  Na sztukaterię jest bardzo mało miejsca. Myślę, że bez tych opasek chyba będzie lepiej  :wink:   Przynajmniej od tyłu - nie wiem jak front wygląda.  
Sztukateria przydaje się gdy mamy  dużą ścianę i małe okna - wtedy optycznie je powiększa i  urozmaica elewację.

A ty za kasę na te listwy urządzisz cały ogród  :wink:  

Jak się jednak zdecydujesz to najładniej będzie w kolorze elewacji, ewentualnie w kolorze pomiedzy elewacją a oknami (krem/beż).

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## TAR

Iza tez bym opasek nie robila z tych samych powodow, o ktorych wspomniala Zuzza. Jednakze ze zdaniem o ogrodzie stanowczo sie nie zgodze :big grin:  :tongue:

----------


## ada1984

Zastanawiam się nad mahoniowymi oknami do domu. Co myslicie o tym kolorze?
Bardzo mi sie podoba i wydaje mi się że do mojego dachu będą ładnie pasowały. Problem jest w tym że chciałabym mieć wewnatrz domu również okna w kolorze, a jakoś tak nie umiem sobie wyobrazić do czego ten mahoń by mi pasował Ma ktoś z was okna w tym kolorze??

Niestety dach jeszcze nie polożony, na pasach nadrynnowych widać jaki bedzie kolor. W słońcu ten brąz wpada w czekoladowy może mahoniowy. Może wy mi podsuniecie jakiś inny kolor okien które by tu pasowały? Podbitka jest w kolorze palisander, dosyć ciemna.Elewacja pewnie będzie jakaś jasna. Braliśmy też pod uwagę dąb bagienny ale te okna są strasznie ciemne, a już brama to w ogóle będzie czarna
Najgorsze jest gdy po zakupie materiału na dach kolor okaże się inny niz się zakładało Załamało mnie to lekko i niestety wszystkie plany trzeba zmienić. Wszystko daodatkowo komplikują ceglaste kominy Załamanie...
Będę wdzięczna za każdą pomoc.

----------


## tzoana

Hej 

Prosze podpowiedzcie mi, jaki kolor elewacji i stolarki (moze jakis zblizony kolor) jest na ponizszym zdjeciu?

----------


## IZA30

> Iza,  Masz niski dom i duże ładne okna.  Na sztukaterię jest bardzo mało miejsca. Myślę, że bez tych opasek chyba będzie lepiej   Przynajmniej od tyłu - nie wiem jak front wygląda.  
> Sztukateria przydaje się gdy mamy  dużą ścianę i małe okna - wtedy optycznie je powiększa i  urozmaica elewację.
> 
> A ty za kasę na te listwy urządzisz cały ogród  
> 
> Jak się jednak zdecydujesz to najładniej będzie w kolorze elewacji, ewentualnie w kolorze pomiedzy elewacją a oknami (krem/beż).
> 
> Pozdrawiam!





> Iza tez bym opasek nie robila z tych samych powodow, o ktorych wspomniala Zuzza. Jednakze ze zdaniem o ogrodzie stanowczo sie nie zgodze


Kurcze dałyście mi do myślenia-*chyba macie rację* :sick:  Pokażę jeszcze dom z przodu,zdjęcie trochę nie wyraźne:

----------


## TAR

> Kurcze dałyście mi do myślenia-*chyba macie rację* Pokażę jeszcze dom z przodu,zdjęcie trochę nie wyraźne:



stanowczo bez opasek, boni itp. ozdobnikow

----------


## IZA30

> stanowczo bez opasek, boni itp. ozdobnikow


 Dziękuję Wam bardzo ,decyzja *ostateczna*-opasek nie będzie  :hug:

----------


## macut

Do zrobienia zostały jeszcze schody, a na dzisiaj mamy tyle

----------


## Zuzza

Macut, padam na kolana  :Smile: 

ŁAŁ  :Smile:   Jak z bajki  :Smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Ada,

Każdy kolor okien bedzie pasował. Wybierz takie które Ci się najbardziej podobają...
Tylko rzeczywiście trochę te kominy skomplikowały sprawę ...

Ja mam okna w kolorze "mahoniowym" myślę ze pasują do wszystkiego  :wink: 


Wkleiłam na bloga kolejną porcję numerów tynku.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Liwko

> Do zrobienia zostały jeszcze schody, a na dzisiaj mamy tyle


Super!
No i plus, że bez kominów  :smile:

----------


## ada1984

> Ada,
> 
> Każdy kolor okien bedzie pasował. Wybierz takie które Ci się najbardziej podobają...
> Tylko rzeczywiście trochę te kominy skomplikowały sprawę ...
> 
> Ja mam okna w kolorze "mahoniowym" myślę ze pasują do wszystkiego 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Mowie wam te okna mi spac nie daja. Musze zdecydowac do soboty, a mam taki mętlik ze plakac mi sie chce... 
Wiem...te nieszczęsne kominy... bez nich nie mialabym problemu z wyborem. 

Ja mam już meble do salonu z poprzedniego mieszkania: ciemne brązowe więc obawiam się ze do mahoniowych okien nie bardzo one beda pasowaly. A nawet jesli to podloga pewnie tez by musiała być jakaś ciemna. Jakoś tego nie widzę...

Powiem Ci Zuzza ze czekałam cały dzień na Twoją odpowiedz :smile:  Bo widzę że nie opuszczasz potrzebujących :smile:  :smile:    I masz dobry gust :smile:  :smile: 

Może jeszcze cos ci przyjdzie do głowy patrząc na ten mój nieszczęsny dom :sad: 
A w ogóle myślisz że powinnam dodać jakieś boni czy gzymsy wokół okien? Czy wtedy to już będzie totalna katastrofa?

A jesli nawet wstawie okna ciemnobrązowe czy nawet mahoniowe to myślisz że może cokół wokól domu powinien być taki jak kominy? Ceglasty?

----------


## macut

> Mowie wam te okna mi spac nie daja. Musze zdecydowac do soboty, a mam taki mętlik ze plakac mi sie chce...


Ładny dom się zapowiada a tu lament  :smile:  Wrzucam fotkę, może będzie inspiracją - zdjęcie zrobione w słabym świetle, w słońcu kolory są żywsze. Jeśli nie chcesz białych okien, zawsze możesz zamówić dwukolorowe. 

P.S. Komin to moim zdaniem ozdoba!

----------


## dorkaS

> Do zrobienia zostały jeszcze schody, a na dzisiaj mamy tyle


W pierwszym momencie pomyślałam, że to wizualka.

Rewelacyjna konsekwencja!  Czy to są zamykane okiennice?

----------


## macut

> W pierwszym momencie pomyślałam, że to wizualka.
> 
> Rewelacyjna konsekwencja!  Czy to są zamykane okiennice?


hej,
faktycznie fotka po zmniejszeniu wygląda jak wiz.
okiennice tylko dekoracyjne (cena + możliwość montażu do styropianu)

----------


## Zuzza

Ada, nie stresuj się  :wink:  Ładny dom - mój wygląda identycznie  :wink:  - będzie dobrze. 
Naprawdę do takiego dachu pasuje każdy kolor okien, niezaleznie od kominów.  Jak do tych mahoniowych nie jesteś przekonana, to zrób takie, któe Ci się bardziej podobają. Białe, dębowe,  ciemne, jasne - wszystko będzie dobrze wyglądać.

Nad resztą będziesz się zastanawiać później. Na razie okna - tylko ładne szprosy dobierz  :wink:  Popatrz na okna Macuta i daj się zainspirować  :wink: 

O podmurówce i sztukaterii pomyślimy jak wybierzesz okna  :wink: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Liwko

> P.S. Komin to moim zdaniem ozdoba!


Jeżeli po to się go buduje, to gratuluję.

----------


## ada1984

> Ada, nie stresuj się  Ładny dom - mój wygląda identycznie  - będzie dobrze. 
> Naprawdę do takiego dachu pasuje każdy kolor okien, niezaleznie od kominów.  Jak do tych mahoniowych nie jesteś przekonana, to zrób takie, któe Ci się bardziej podobają. Białe, dębowe,  ciemne, jasne - wszystko będzie dobrze wyglądać.
> 
> Nad resztą będziesz się zastanawiać później. Na razie okna - tylko ładne szprosy dobierz  Popatrz na okna Macuta i daj się zainspirować 
> 
> O podmurówce i sztukaterii pomyślimy jak wybierzesz okna



Szprosy... Moj mąż nawet nie chce o nich słyszeć :sad:  :sad:   Wątpie że go przekonam.


Muszę przed położeniem dachu wybrać kolor elewacji. Kładziemy blachodachówkę więc ten fragment domu między garażem a domem i kukułki muszą być pomalowane juz teraz.  Myslałam o jakimś jasnym kolorze, kremowym. Tylko nie wiem czy lepiej by ten krem wpadał w zolty czy brazowy(takie cappucino). JAk myslisz?

----------


## macut

> Muszę przed położeniem dachu wybrać kolor elewacji. Kładziemy blachodachówkę więc ten fragment domu między garażem a domem i kukułki muszą być pomalowane juz teraz.  Myslałam o jakimś jasnym kolorze, kremowym. Tylko nie wiem czy lepiej by ten krem wpadał w zolty czy brazowy(takie cappucino). JAk myslisz?


Nie wybieraj jeszcze koloru. Zaciągnijcie ten fragment klejem i siatką, zagruntujcie białym gruntem (żeby było uniwersalnie). Ekipa poradzi sobie później z nałożeniem struktury.

----------


## ada1984

> Nie wybieraj jeszcze koloru. Zaciągnijcie ten fragment klejem i siatką, zagruntujcie białym gruntem (żeby było uniwersalnie). Ekipa poradzi sobie później z nałożeniem struktury.


To wlasnie pomysl ekipy by ten maly fragment juz teraz pomalowac :sad:  Powiem Ci ze mam takie wrazenie ze na tej naszej budowie to wszystko robimy od konca :smile:  A efekty widac... ciagle jedno nie pasuje do drugiego :smile:

----------


## macut

> To wlasnie pomysl ekipy by ten maly fragment juz teraz pomalowac Powiem Ci ze mam takie wrazenie ze na tej naszej budowie to wszystko robimy od konca A efekty widac... ciagle jedno nie pasuje do drugiego


Ja też na miejscu ekipy coś takiego bym proponował, bo tak jest łatwiej (zwłaszcza przy blachodachówce). Ale nie wybieraj koloru na już, jeśli nie jesteś pewna, spytaj ekipę o możliwość późniejszego nałożenia struktury. Jestem pewien że się da.

----------


## Zuzza

Ada, ja mam taki sam dach i tylko ocieplenie tego fragmentu było zrobione przy dachu. Ekipa od tynków sobie potem poradziła.
aLe jak chcesz wybrać koniecznie to do tego ceglastego kominalepiej by pasował odcień kremu ciepły - żółtawy. Możesz potem rzeczywiście zrobić klinkierową podmurówkę.

Zobacz na mojej stronie dom drugi od dołu:

http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/se...0ciemne%20okna

Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## ada1984

Zuzza ten ten wskazany dom:
(([url]http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/search/label/Czekoladowy%20dach%20ciemne%20okna[/url))

ma okna brązowe? Podobne są do mahoniowych :smile:

----------


## ada1984

Wrzucam zdjęcia próbki mojej blachy oraz 2 rodzaje kolorów okien: mahoniowe i orzech. Wybieram między tymi dwoma.  Na drugim zdjęciu przykładowy kolor elewacji, nie wiem czy nie za jasny.



Dziękuję za pomoc!!!

----------


## mk64

Wrzucam fotki mojej elewacji:

----------


## Groszeczek

Mk64 ładny kolor elewacji  :Smile:  Ładnie się komponuje z dachem i oknami. Jedyne co mi się nie podoba to to, że w miejscu drzwi zrobił się ciemny kąt przez "wyciągnięcie" koloru z cokołu...
Ale to pewnie kwestia gustu  :wink:  i nie będzie się brudzić przy drzwiach  :wink: 

Ada1984 ładny kolor tynku  :Smile:  Z jakiej to firmy? tzn. pytam o producenta. Co do odcienia to chyba na większej powierzchni tynk będzie wyglądał na ciemniejszy? Nigdy nie pamiętam w którą to stronę, czy wydaje się ciemniejszy czy jaśniejszy na próbce, może ktoś podpowie  :yes:  :cool: 

Co do koloru okien, to moim zdaniem ładniej wygląda ten ciemniejszy (mahoń? nie wiem, który jest który).

Swój dom (nie ma jeszcze fundamentów, czekamy na pozwolenie dopiero) planuję z dachówką czekoladową i elewacją coś właśnie jak u Ciebie  :Smile:  Może jaśniejsza, bardziej wpadającą w biel takką "złamaną". Jeszcze się waham, ale mam dużo czasu do decyzji  :wink: 

A jaką podbitkę planujesz? Jeśli zdecydowałabyś się na te jaśniejsze okna, to w kolorze dachu czy okien?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ada1984

Tynk z firmy KABE.  Tanszy niz z Tytana i chyba na ten sie zdecyduje. 

Po dlugich rozmowach z mezem doszlismy do wniosku ze jednak te jasniejsze okna(ciemny dąb). Zdecydowalo to ze mahon od wewnatrz mi nie odpowiada i mysle ze jak tak dlugo zajelo mi podjecie decyzji co do okien, to pozniej bede jeszcze dluzej analizowac to jakie drzwi, jakie podlogi, jakie meble... A przy tym dębie "myślę"(okaże się :smile:  ze bedzie łatwiej.

Podbitka jest w kolorze palisander(wyglada na ciemny brąz). Powiem szczerze ze to naszego dachu zaden inny jakos nie pasowal. A jaki będzie koncowy rezultat... mam nadzieje ze sie nie zalamie :smile:  :smile:

----------


## TAR

Ada a musicie miec okna"drewnopodobne"? zastanowcie sie czy nie lepiej wybrac odcien z palety RAL dopasowany na styk z kolorem blachy lub tego nieszczesnego komina. i jeszcze jedno przemyslcie dobrze czy na pewno chcecie kolor okien obustronny.

----------


## kamild

Ja planuje zrobić taką elewacje:




niby mi się podoba, ale czegoś mi tu brakuje. Drewno z elewacji odpada bo to już co drugi dom ma, przyklejone bez sensu  :wink:  Może ktoś coś doradzi?

edit:
jeśli chodzi o otoczenie, to na razie dwa domy w sąsiedztwie w budowie i pola i łąki. Więc jako pierwszy podyktuje trend  :smile:

----------


## TAR

moja ulubiona kolorystyka  :smile:  zeby jeszcze dach byl grafitowy a nie czarny/antracytowy
mnie tu juz nic nie brakuje, pamietaj jeszcze o zewnetrzu , tarasie, ogrodzeniu i ogrodzie - dojda rosliny, kolory, mala architektura - wiec lepiej niech mniej sie dzieje na elewce niz za duzo  :smile:

----------


## ada1984

> Ada a musicie miec okna"drewnopodobne"? zastanowcie sie czy nie lepiej wybrac odcien z palety RAL dopasowany na styk z kolorem blachy lub tego nieszczesnego komina. i jeszcze jedno przemyslcie dobrze czy na pewno chcecie kolor okien obustronny.


O takich oknach nawet nie pomyslalam. Myslisz ze brame i drzwi potem tez uda sie takie dostac?  Moze komus wydac sie to pytanie glupie, ale ja nawet nie wiedzialam ze mozna kolory z palety RAL dopasowac.

Domyslam sie ze ty masz okna biale, a przynajmniej wewnatrz. Nie mialas problemu z urządzeniem wnetrza salonu? Biale okna wydaja mi sie jakies takie zimne. Jesli to nie problem moglabys mi wyslac jakies zdjecie wnetrza twojego salonu? Na meila [email protected]. Będę Ci bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## kamild

> zeby jeszcze dach byl grafitowy a nie czarny/antracytowy


z dachem dałem ciała - w słoneczny dzień wygląda pięknie, ale jak jest pochmurno to bardziej papę przypomina - mogłem wziąć grafit, ale nie ma co płakać nad rozlanym mlekiem  :smile:

----------


## TAR

> O takich oknach nawet nie pomyslalam. Myslisz ze brame i drzwi potem tez uda sie takie dostac? Moze komus wydac sie to pytanie glupie, ale ja nawet nie wiedzialam ze mozna kolory z palety RAL dopasowac.
> 
> Domyslam sie ze ty masz okna biale, a przynajmniej wewnatrz. Nie mialas problemu z urządzeniem wnetrza salonu? Biale okna wydaja mi sie jakies takie zimne. Jesli to nie problem moglabys mi wyslac jakies zdjecie wnetrza twojego salonu? Na meila [email protected]. Będę Ci bardzo wdzięczna.


dla mnie bialy jest uniwersalny, dopasujesz do niego kazdy kolor i drzwi, scian, umeblowania, biale okno nie rzuca sie tak mocno w oczy jak np. brazowe. do tego nie jestes ograniczona kolorystycznie. wg. mnie to wlasnie ciemne okna zbyt mocno widac. ja z zewnatrz mam orzech w srodku biale, parapety rowniez biale. fotke jakas poszukam ale to juz wieczorkiem.

my okna, brame i drzwi zamawialismy w jednej firmie, raz ze taniej, dwa zeby kolory dopasowac i trzy jeden wykonawca. oczywiscie ze i bramy i drzwi mozna dostac w wybranym przez siebie kolorze z palety RAL

----------


## TAR

> z dachem dałem ciała - w słoneczny dzień wygląda pięknie, ale jak jest pochmurno to bardziej papę przypomina - mogłem wziąć grafit, ale nie ma co płakać nad rozlanym mlekiem


coz, zycie  :smile:  i tak niezle posuniecie z tymi kolorami. bardzo lubie domy z przewaga bieli i dodatkami szarosci. biale / biale zlamane  elewacje zawsze wygladaja super.

----------


## ada1984

my okna, brame i drzwi zamawialismy w jednej firmie, raz ze taniej, dwa zeby kolory dopasowac i trzy jeden wykonawca. oczywiscie ze i bramy i drzwi mozna dostac w wybranym przez siebie kolorze z palety RAL[/QUOTE]

Dzwonilam do firmy sprzedajacej okna i powiedziano mi ze okna z palety RAL sa dosyc drogie, a jezeli uda mi sie dostac brame w tym samym kolorze to i tak z drzwiami bedzie problem, bo niby wiekszosc firm nie robi takich. Nie wiem czy to prawda, ale tyle mi powiedziano.

Powiem szczerze ze juz sie zalamalam tym wszystkim :bash:

----------


## ania0478

Witam

Jestem tutaj nowa, ale z wielką pasją pooglądałam wasze projekty, wykończenia domów i jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem. A teraz u Was jako znawców szukam pomocy, bo już wymiękam :sad:  
 Razem z mężem remontujemy dom, który dostaliśmy po rodzicach. Właśnie jesteśmy na etapie ocieplania (systemem gospodarczym  - tzn. ja nadzoruję, mąż wykonuje :smile: . Na necie szukam inspiracji kolorystycznych elewacji, lecz jako zupełnie nie znająca się na tym osoba stwierdzam, że chyba zupełnie się do tego nie nadaję.

Dom jest z lat 70-tych, rozbudowany, wysoki; okna w kolorze palisander, podbitka orzech ciemny, na dachu gont brązowy i ja po prostu zabłądziłam. Wydaje mi się, że kolor elewacji powinien być w odcieniach beżu, piasku itp. Fajnie by było, żeby mogły być zastosowane dwa kolory, ale jednocześnie nie chcemy robić żadnych wypustek - np. naokoło okien.

Czy mogłabym liczyć na Waszą delikatną podpowiedź, co do koloru elewacji?

----------


## fighter1983

*ania0478*  moja podpowiedz jest taka: skorzystaj z projektanta ...
rozrysuje Ci to i przedstawi koncepcje do zaakceptowania.

----------


## Kornela

Nikt nie ma zdjęć zielonego domu z greinplastu ??????????????? Pomocy, mam parę dni aby podać wykonawcy wybór numeru i jestem w kropce  :bash: 
Proszę, Zuzza w Tobie moja nadzieja.

----------


## Kornela

Trudno ( umiesz liczyć, licz na siebie), sama dokonałam wyboru, greinplast 0740 i już   :smile:

----------


## Rodmano

Co myślicie o takiej elewacji ? To jest dom jednorodzinny 2 lokalowy  :Smile:  Wygląda może na duży,ale powierzchnia zabudowy obu domów to 170 m2, czyli na jeden dom przypada na 1 kondygnację około 65m2.

----------


## EWBUD

> Co myślicie o takiej elewacji ? To jest dom jednorodzinny 2 lokalowy  Wygląda może na duży,ale powierzchnia zabudowy obu domów to 170 m2, czyli na jeden dom przypada na 1 kondygnację około 65m2.


mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Mi się nie podoba  :wink: 

Trochę wygląda jak kamienica zruinowana po wojnie - pełno takich w Warszawie  :wink:

----------


## IZA30

Mnie się też nie podoba.I w sumie zastanawiam się o o co chodzi w tym poście-pytanie odnoście elewacji,pochwałę budynku,reklamę ...?

----------


## lukasza

> Mnie się też nie podoba.I w sumie zastanawiam się o o co chodzi w tym poście-pytanie odnoście elewacji,pochwałę budynku,reklamę ...?


reklama to raczj nie jest bo dziś można zrobić takie wizualizacje, że człowiek sam nie wie czy to projekt czy zdjęcie budynku istniejącego pod warunkiem, że jest wkomponowany w otoczenie. 

Rodmano - żeby taką elewację budynku ocenić to powiedz gdzie on ma być zbudowany - na wsi? Chyba nie. W mieście - jak tak to w jakiej zabudowie. Jak dla mnie "gryzie" się cegła z kamieniem (piaskowiec?) od dołu. Na dole dałbym blachę na rąbek stojącą, połączoną w pionie, kolor ciemny jak dach. i opaska z kamienia Jest takie coś (blacha na rąbek na fundamencie) w gazecie muratora sprzed kilku msc; dom kostka po odnowieniu w mieście.

----------


## lukasza

ewentualnie blacha na fundamentach niżej zrobiona niż okładzina z kamienia; w kolorze rynien i zadaszeń a rynny np: kwadratowe nieco wpuszczone w ocieplenie.

----------


## Rodmano

> Mi się nie podoba 
> 
> Trochę wygląda jak kamienica zruinowana po wojnie - pełno takich w Warszawie


Całkiem mnie cieszy Twoje skojarzenie  :Smile: ) Jest to propozycja/wizualizacja naszego domu,który będzie budowany w bliskiej odległości od centrum,w otoczeniu kamienic pod ochroną konserwatora.

----------


## Rodmano

> reklama to raczj nie jest bo dziś można zrobić takie wizualizacje, że człowiek sam nie wie czy to projekt czy zdjęcie budynku istniejącego pod warunkiem, że jest wkomponowany w otoczenie. 
> 
> Rodmano - żeby taką elewację budynku ocenić to powiedz gdzie on ma być zbudowany - na wsi? Chyba nie. W mieście - jak tak to w jakiej zabudowie. Jak dla mnie "gryzie" się cegła z kamieniem (piaskowiec?) od dołu. Na dole dałbym blachę na rąbek stojącą, połączoną w pionie, kolor ciemny jak dach. i opaska z kamienia Jest takie coś (blacha na rąbek na fundamencie) w gazecie muratora sprzed kilku msc; dom kostka po odnowieniu w mieście.


Oczywiście,że to nie jest żadna reklama ,bo niby reklama czego ?

Budynek ,jak napisałem w poście powyżej, będzie budowany w centrum miasta w otoczeniu starych kamienic i villi.
Nie za bardzo kojarzę jak to wygląda taka blacha na elewacji na rąbek stojąca ?

----------


## dorkaS

Bardzo ładna elewacja. Lekka, nie nudna jednostajnością. Szczególnie podoba mi się połączenie kamienia z całą resztą. Jeszcze żeby był z litych bloków a nie okładziną to byłoby w ogóle super. Jedyne co by mnie martwiło, to biały kolor, piękny na wizualizacji, a w mieście w krótkim czasie szary i z zaciekami.

Tak przy okazji, nie da się zlicować górnego poziomu okien na parterze z górną krawędzią drzwi? Drzwi nie wydają się dużo wyższe, jak bywało to w starych kamienicach, więc można spokojnie wydłużyć okna.

----------


## Rodmano

> Bardzo ładna elewacja. Lekka, nie nudna jednostajnością. Szczególnie podoba mi się połączenie kamienia z całą resztą. Jeszcze żeby był z litych bloków a nie okładziną to byłoby w ogóle super. Jedyne co by mnie martwiło, to biały kolor, piękny na wizualizacji, a w mieście w krótkim czasie szary i z zaciekami.
> 
> Tak przy okazji, nie da się zlicować górnego poziomu okien na parterze z górną krawędzią drzwi? Drzwi nie wydają się dużo wyższe, jak bywało to w starych kamienicach, więc można spokojnie wydłużyć okna.



Bardzo dziękuję. Kamień planujemy właśnie z litych bloków. Lokalizacja domu to nie ścisłe centrum,raczej zielony zakątek miasta,blisko lasu.
Dziękuję za podpowiedź z oknami, w ogóle tego nie zauważyłem. Słuszna uwaga  :Smile: )

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam,
> przedstawiam swoją elewację  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A no wlasnie... o to wlasnie mi chodzi za kazdym razem gdy mowie ze ja przy wyborze kolorystyki i czy to jest "ladne" czy tez nie ... nie pomagam w doborze. Wazne zeby inwestorowi sie podobalo, mi nie musi.
Zawsze mowie: to Pan/i bedzie na ta elewacje spogladac przez najblizsze 5-10 lat nie ja. 
Dlatego o gustach nie dyskutuje zawodowo i nie wypowiadam sie, ale tu prywatnie zupelnie w tym momencie: Alexandra... to jest wstretne.
Dom dresa, "adidasek"... 3 paski w kolorze ni przypial ni wypial... 
Tym bardziej sugeruje korzystac przed zrobieniem czegos takiego z projektantow.

----------


## Kornela

Bez tych pasków dom będzie naprawdę przyjemny  :smile:

----------


## TAR

Aleksandra wybacz ale mam tyle "ale", ze zapytam tylko  dlaczego??????

----------


## cronin

A to nie jest przypadkiem w paincie domalowane? bo aż mi się nie chce wierzyć, że ktoś zrobił coś takiego  :sick:

----------


## anioleczek2112

Przejrzałam ponad 100 stron wątku.... bo szukam inspiracji, porady i POMOCY  :smile:  Jesteśmy na etapie wybierania pokrycia dachowego- a co za tym idzie od razu decyzji co do elewacji. Do niedawna byliśmy pewni, że chcemy dach w kolorze ceglastym ale ostatnio podoba nam się też grafit. Jesteśmy w kropce, analizujemy obydwie opcje. Może ktoś nam pomoże... ktora z propozycji wygląda atrakcyjniej? Przy grafitowym dachu chcielibyśmy wprowadzić kolor złoty dąb (lub inny odcień ciepłego drewna) w podbitce, oknach, drzwiach, elewacje złamaną biel, rynny grafitowe. Przy ceglastym dachu gorzej jest nam ustalić jakie kolory elewacji wybrać- dlatego cieżko nam się zdecydować - na pewno jakiś cieplejszy, jasny odcień elewacji, rynny ceglaste (pan w hurtowni proponował białe +białą podbitkę) a okna hmmm nie wiem może coś też w kolorze ciepłęgo brązu. Poniżej wstawiam propozycje projektanta:

----------


## Groszeczek

Aniołeczek, jeśli planujesz okna w brązach to moim zdaniem nie będzie pasowała biała podbitka i białe rynny (ta opcja wg mnie do białych okien by pasowała. No, chyba że zdecydujesz się na biały tynk, ale i tak nie bylabym przekonana).

Też bardzo podobał mi się ceglasty dach, ale jak patrzę na domy z takim dachem i jakie te dachy szybko robią się brudne, to mi się odechciało.
Na razie jestem zdecydowana na czekoladowy, ale jeszcze czekamy na pozwolenie, więc mam jeszcze parę mies. do tej decyzji (pozowlenie na dniach mam nadzieję).
Z drugiej strony dach raz na parę lat można umyć, więc chyba najważniejsze, żeby się Tobie podobał, bo to tych będziesz ten dom codziennie oglądać  :wink: 

Antracytowy też mi się podoba, ale dużo takich w naszej okolicy więc się nie zdecyduję  :big tongue: 

dorkaS odwiedziłam Twój wątek (pamiętam Cię też z wątku związanym z projektem domu w Groszku z Archonu, bo mieliśmy ten projekt kupić i pisałam tam, ale ostatecznie zdecydowaliśmy się na inny). Wątek i tak podglądam, bo jest dla mnie inspiracją..., no ale wracając do myśli - widziałam Twoje okna i tak jak Twoją sąsiadka początkowo myślałam, że to folia.... Zapewne masz jakąś koncepcję jak to będzie współgrać itp. Masz jakiś pomysł na to?

----------


## irek35

A domek w takim kolorze . Tynk akrylowy

----------


## woodek

Witam

Poszukuję zdjęć domów z tynkiem Greinplast kolor 0120.
Jeśli ktoś z forumowiczów posiada taki na elewacji prosiłbym o zdjęcia tu na forum lub na priv.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## katrikava11

Witajcie,

jesteśmy na etapie wyboru koloru elewacji,



Dachówka creaton finnesse glazurowana - kasztanowa
okna mahoń, parapety kamienne



Typujemy Ceresit Savanne SV2 

zastanawiamy się też nad obramowaniami wokół  okien, - czy robić i w jakim kolorze o ton jaśniesjzym czy ciemniejszym od elewacji.

Pomóżcie.....  :smile:  proszę  :smile:

----------


## TAR

nie robic  :smile:

----------


## katrikava11

a we wnętrz okien zmiana koloru?............

troche  jednak miałam nadziei na te obwódki.....

----------


## Zuzza

Katrikava - rób obwódki - czemu nie.  Najładniej będzie w kolorze elewacji albo do mahoniowych okien o ton ciemniejsze.

Co masz na myśli pisząc o zmianie koloru wewnątrz?  Na płaszczyznach prostopadłych do okna?



Wkleiłam wreszcie na bloga moją nowę pergolę  :Smile:  Chwalę się  :Smile:   Męża chwalę  :Smile:

----------


## katrikava11

Zuzza dzięki za Twój blog.....

jest inspiracją......



natomiast te obwódki.....  czy u nas jest na nie miejsce......... mamy co prawda podniesiony strop, ale sama nie wiem...  ale wytwornie to wygląda.

te obwódki to ze styropianu?  czy można je później dokładać?

u nas kolor elewacji krem...... mdły

----------


## katrikava11

widok z tyłu ogrodu

----------


## reniulka

*Połowa domu bliźniaczego* 

Załącznik 194146

Załącznik 194147

Załącznik 194151

Załącznik 194148

_Bardzo proszę o pomoc w wyborze koloru dodatków i ogólnemu wyglądu elewacji będę naprawdę wdzięczna!_  :bye:

----------


## fighter1983

Reniulka.... wez sobie projektanta... ja korzystam jakkolwiek to brzmi z Magdy 504211651, dogadaj sie, omow szczegoly, niech Ci to zaprojektuje profesjonalnie z wizualizacjami itd....
Sama sobie zrobisz cos takiego:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5986326
i sie bedziesz pozniej wstydzic i kasowac posty  :smile:

----------


## TAR

uważam, ze caly dom (bliźniak) powinien mieć jednolita elewacje a nie bezsensownie pol domu taka a pol inna. nic dziwnego, ze w Polsce wygląda jak wygląda. bez ladu i składu.  jak na jednej bryle będzie nabzdzone kolorystycznie  :sick:

----------


## Marekkk2

Doradźcie proszę. Mamy mieć grafitowy kolor dachu. Żonie marzy się podbitka i okna w kolorze jasnego , ciepłego brązu, a elewacja w kolorze złamanej bieli lub cos w stylu ecru. Pytanie mam następujące: w jakim kolorze dać rynny i odciecie pasów nadrynnowych? Podoba mi się srebro ale boję się, ze za duzo będzie sie już działo w tej elewacji. Poradźcie coś bardzo proszę

----------


## BCS

> Przejrzałam ponad 100 stron wątku.... bo szukam inspiracji, porady i POMOCY  Jesteśmy na etapie wybierania pokrycia dachowego- a co za tym idzie od razu decyzji co do elewacji. Do niedawna byliśmy pewni, że chcemy dach w kolorze ceglastym ale ostatnio podoba nam się też grafit. Jesteśmy w kropce,...2[/ATTACH]


Grafit z tymi drewnopodobnymi dodatkami i jasną elewacją będzie bardzo wyraźny/odcinajacy się-ładne proste rozwiązanie, ceglane dach i wybarwione elewacje -trzeba prosić o pomoc doradców/architektów bo łatwo nie zgrać kolory, kapka niedobrego odcieniu na elewacji może niekomponować z dachem...z drugiej strony, ciemny dach to cieplejsze poddasze. W moim przypadku kolorystyka wygrała -będzie grafitowy.

----------


## anioleczek2112

> Grafit z tymi drewnopodobnymi dodatkami i jasną elewacją będzie bardzo wyraźny/odcinajacy się-ładne proste rozwiązanie, ceglane dach i wybarwione elewacje -trzeba prosić o pomoc doradców/architektów bo łatwo nie zgrać kolory, kapka niedobrego odcieniu na elewacji może niekomponować z dachem...z drugiej strony, ciemny dach to cieplejsze poddasze. W moim przypadku kolorystyka wygrała -będzie grafitowy.


Podobne przemyślenia skłoniły nas w stronę koloru grafitowego. Kolory rynien, pasa nad i pod rynnowego też były tematem dyskusji. Jednak zdecydowaliśmy się zrobić je w kolorze dachu. Łatwo przedobrzyć z kolorystyką. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzza

Marekkk,  ja bym również wybrała rynny i dodatki w kolorze dachu.  Ze srebrem to bedzie ryzyko. Jesli okna będą w ciepłym kolorze i elewacja wyjdzie wam w ciepłym odcieniu, to wtedy to srebro już nie będzie pasować.

Weź jeszcze pod uwagę, ze potem będziesz robić balustrady, ogrodzenie, wybierać  klamki do drzwi - i wszystko musiałoby się z tym srebrem się komponować. Grafit będzie o niebo bezpieczniejszy ( bo i tak już masz taki dach).

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Wiosenna1

Marekkk my mamy antracytowy dach, jasną elewację - kolor biały od szarego, okna złoty dąb i taką podbitkę i daliśmy grafitowe rynny. Wygląda to spójnie. A rynny to nie ozdoba moim zdaniem.

----------


## anioleczek2112

> Marekkk my mamy antracytowy dach, jasną elewację - kolor biały od szarego, okna złoty dąb i taką podbitkę i daliśmy grafitowe rynny. Wygląda to spójnie. A rynny to nie ozdoba moim zdaniem.


Wiosenna a masz może zdjecia swojego domu?  Mogłabyś pokazać, bo też chcemy zrobić podobną elewację. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## jaremy

ludziska potrzebuje pomocy szukam kratki wentylacyjnej takiej jak w linku tyle że mniejszej

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=elewa...55&tx=75&ty=52

----------


## Pyxis

Witam.
Podpowiedzcie co Waszym zdaniem bardziej dopasowane? Wersja A czy B?  :smile: 

A


B

----------


## redpradnik

> Witam.
> Podpowiedzcie co Waszym zdaniem bardziej dopasowane? Wersja A czy B? 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> B


B

----------


## anioleczek2112

Pyxis wybrałabym  B. 

W A bardzo mi się nie podoba ten odcień różu.

----------


## Zuzza

Pyxis,  chcesz szczerze?  Oba kolory sa okropne - nie pasują do niczego co masz na elewacji.  Do złotego dębu takie kolory to tragedia.

Natomiast dom wyglada super  tak jak jest - biały.

Ale to tylko moje prywatne zdanie  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## anioleczek2112

> Pyxis,  chcesz szczerze?  Oba kolory sa okropne - nie pasują do niczego co masz na elewacji.  Do złotego dębu takie kolory to tragedia.
> 
> Natomiast dom wyglada super  tak jak jest - biały.
> 
> Ale to tylko moje prywatne zdanie 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jeśli Pyxis bierze pod uwagę kolor biały to ja tez byłabym za tym kolorem. A jesli nie to z dwojga złego lepszy B.  :wink:

----------


## IZA30

Elewacje fajne

----------


## marze6

Witam potrzebuję pomocy odnośnie koloru tynku  :smile: 
Zuzza u Ciebie na zdjęciach znalazłam kolor na budynku którego właśnie szukam i jest podpisany  Weber silikonowy frakcja 1,5mm kolor L007
tylko na stronie producenta nie mogę znależć takiej nazwy.Potrzebuje jasnego kolorku takiego bardzo jasnego ecru zaraz po białym. Możecie mi coś polecic? 2 zdjecia to ze strony Zuzzy a 2 kolejne to moje okna orzech sorento i cały dom  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Jeśli Pyxis bierze pod uwagę kolor biały to ja tez byłabym za tym kolorem. A jesli nie to z dwojga złego lepszy B.


Hm.... bialego nie bralem pod uwage mowiac szczerze.
Ta wersja A to taki bardziej lososiowy delikatnt niz rozowy. Nieststy wystarczy miec nieco inna matryce w monitorze i jest odjazd. NA moim laptopie jez wyglada "odjechanie" wersja A. Chyba w tym problem.

----------


## TAR

przeciez nie musisz snieznobialego robic a jakas zlamana biel. "wyspokoi" ten dom, bo dodatkowy kolor to juz kompletny chaos bedzie.

swoja droga co jest ze ostatnio mnostwo elewek robi sie w _oczojebliwych_ kolorach: pomarancze, zółtka jajowe, kanarkowe. a nie mozna jakies delikatne jasne pastele i dla oka i dla otoczenia przyjemniejsze  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> Witam.
> Podpowiedzcie co Waszym zdaniem bardziej dopasowane? Wersja A czy B?


Na moje fotograficzne oko to oba są be. Lepiej wygląda bez tynku. Tyle że fotkę zrobiłeś późnym popołudniem i zafarb z otoczenia może mylić.

----------


## cronin

> przeciez nie musisz snieznobialego robic a jakas zlamana biel. "wyspokoi" ten dom, bo dodatkowy kolor to juz kompletny chaos bedzie.
> 
> swoja droga co jest ze ostatnio mnostwo elewek robi sie w _oczojebliwych_ kolorach: pomarancze, zółtka jajowe, kanarkowe. a nie mozna jakies delikatne jasne pastele i dla oka i dla otoczenia przyjemniejsze


To ja wkleję moją bardzo prostą, chociaż to dopiero zaczątki, bo jeszcze okna nie do końca wstawione, brak parapetów itd. Ale kolory widać  :smile:  I uwielbiam ją więc się chwalę  :smile:

----------


## TAR

co to za kolorek? bo cos mi monitor przeklamuje

----------


## cronin

to tynk termoorganiki silikatowy nr TO-PA 001, bardzo jasny chłodny piaskowy, okna w kolorze rynien

----------


## TAR

hehe, bo u mnie prezentuje się jako bardzo jasny oliwkowy. fajny, podoba mi się choć ja z tych maniakow bieli z szarościami  :big grin:

----------


## cronin

no nie , z oliwką nie ma nic wspólnego  :big lol:

----------


## Pyxis

> Na moje fotograficzne oko to oba są be. Lepiej wygląda bez tynku. Tyle że fotkę zrobiłeś późnym popołudniem i zafarb z otoczenia może mylić.


Zafarbem sie nie za bardzo trzeba przejmowac, bo kolorek nakladany w PS. Faktycznie dach jest nieco bardziej ceglany niz ten "wieczorny". Robilem bez polaryzacyjnego.
Jak sie trafi dzionek z rozproszonym oswietleniem to zrobie tak blizej poludnia fotke.

Czyli jednak sterowac w kierunku neutralnej szrosci?

C


D

----------


## TAR

kurka, dalej mi nie lezy tonacyjnie, cieple kolory dachu, drzwi i bramy. możesz pokombinować ze zlamana biela cieplejsza?

----------


## Pyxis

> kurka, dalej mi nie lezy tonacyjnie, cieple kolory dachu, drzwi i bramy. możesz pokombinować ze zlamana biela cieplejsza?


No ta wersja D jest wlasnie z lekka domieszka "piaskowego".

CZy chodzi o cos takiego?

E



A tu masz dom juz z ogrodzeniem z neutralnego strzegomskiego granitu.

----------


## TAR

wg. mnie lepiej a możesz jeszcze rozbielic o ton?  :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

Nie bliżej prawdy?

----------


## TAR

ale ten "kolor" bez koloru, który jest teraz jest najlepszy  :big grin:  no i biel tez oczywiście. ale jak chcesz koloru to tylko kapeczka dla złagodzenia bieli.

----------


## Pyxis

> wg. mnie lepiej a możesz jeszcze rozbielic o ton?


Troche sie boje bieli na elewacji. Chociazby ze wzgledow "higienicznych".  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Nie bliżej prawdy?


Tu masz "prawdziwe" kolory (chodzi mi o dach)  :smile:

----------


## TAR

mam biala elewacje, _higienicznie_ nic jej nie doskwiera  :big grin:

----------


## Pyxis

> mam biala elewacje, _higienicznie_ nic jej nie doskwiera


Ja nie mam jeszcze asfaltowej drogi i pewnie w ciagu najblizych lat dokola bedzie jeszcze pare domow sie budowalo. Myslisz, ze zniesie to takia biel bez "szwanku" (czytaj: nie zrobi sie szara)?

----------


## TAR

tez nie mam asfaltowki, droga szutrowa, dookoła pola i w pobliżu stare domy, w których pali się smieciami  :wink:  poza tym odpowiedni tynk można traktować myjka cisnieniowa. ja mam tynk sisi (silikonowo-silikatowy). na przestrzeni okresu 3-letniego tylko raz go potraktowałam woda z weza jak mi jedna sciane pod okapnikiem ptaki ofajdolily

----------


## Zuzza

Pyxis,  Ja też mam białą elewację zrobioną 7 lat temu - najblizszy asfalt 2 km  :wink:   Nadal jest biała.  Zresztą nie wiem czemu biała miłaby się bardziej brudzić niż kremowa, czy żółta. Słyszałam też opinie, ze na białej widać ślady po owadach?  Tego już zupełnie nie rozumiem.  :wink: 

A wracając do Twojej elewacji.  Złoty dąb to jest bardzo mocny akcent, z ceglastą dachówką masz już dwa mocne ciepłe kolory. Czyli zeby to dalej dobrze wyglądało, to elewacja musi już koloru nie mieć. I na dodatek być w ciepłym odcieniu lub białym, żaden szary. Żaden łososiowy, pomarańczowy.  Oczywiście ogrodzenie Ci do tego wcale nie pasuje.  Jak wybraleś ceglasto-brązowo to się tego trzymaj - ten szary mur nie do tego domu...  Podoba ci się szarawa elewacja i szare ogrodzenie to trzeba było grafitowy dach zrobić. 

Elewacja tylko biała, jasny krem ,ecru, itp   :wink:

----------


## shira3

A ja myślę nad kolorem do tego domku   
Dach jest kasztan Robena, stolarka złoty dąb....wykończenie podmurówki w kolorze dachu mniej więcej będzie. Myślałam o amazon1 ceresitu, generalnie z ceresitu powinnam wybrać - mam dobrą cenę na tynk barwiony w masie..... W warunkach zabudowy mam kolor jasny pastelowy. Pomożecie?

----------


## TAR

wystarczy, ze przeczytasz to co Zuza w poprzednim poscie napisala, tam jest podpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## shira3

Czyli coś takiego, jak colorado1, andalusia1, nevada1 by pasowało......czy nie? Biała w moim lesie chyba za szybko by się brudziła....

----------


## Pyxis

> Pyxis,  Ja też mam białą elewację zrobioną 7 lat temu - najblizszy asfalt 2 km   Nadal jest biała.  Zresztą nie wiem czemu biała miłaby się bardziej brudzić niż kremowa, czy żółta. Słyszałam też opinie, ze na białej widać ślady po owadach?  Tego już zupełnie nie rozumiem. 
> 
> A wracając do Twojej elewacji.  Złoty dąb to jest bardzo mocny akcent, z ceglastą dachówką masz już dwa mocne ciepłe kolory. Czyli zeby to dalej dobrze wyglądało, to elewacja musi już koloru nie mieć. I na dodatek być w ciepłym odcieniu lub białym, żaden szary. Żaden łososiowy, pomarańczowy.  Oczywiście ogrodzenie Ci do tego wcale nie pasuje.  Jak wybraleś ceglasto-brązowo to się tego trzymaj - ten szary mur nie do tego domu...  Podoba ci się szarawa elewacja i szare ogrodzenie to trzeba było grafitowy dach zrobić. 
> 
> Elewacja tylko biała, jasny krem ,ecru, itp


No to pocieszajace, ze jasna elewacja tez daje rade. A slady po owadach, to moze te w ktorych zginely na elewacji.  :smile: 

Widzisz, jakos nie bralem pod uwage bialego koloru elewacji, dlatego tak na sile nieco probowalem cos ciemniejszego. Cos co by mialo wspolny akcent z reszta domu. Bede bardzo powaznie przemysliwal temat "Elewacja tylko biała, jasny krem ,ecru,"

Co do koloru dachu, to po prostu nie chcialem miec go czarnego ani grafitowego. Jakos mi do tego inny niz ten ceglasty nie pasowal. Ogrodzenie mialo byc caly czas planowane jako klinkierowe. Z takiej samej cegly jak elementy na domku. Jednak poszedlem w kierunku "bezobslugowosci" i zrobilem z litego granitu. Poogladalem taki kilu(nasto) letnie ogrodzenia murowane i jakos odeszla mi ochota na takowe. Licze, ze szare ogrodzenie bedzie pasowalo do szarej kostki wokol domu i jakiejs jasnej elewacji.

Dziekuje za konstruktywna krytyke.  :smile:

----------


## shira3

A colorado1 z ceresitu by było dobre? nie za kolorowe?

----------


## katrikava11

Shira 3, korzystasz z próbnika czy ze strony ceresit -u?

My wybraliśmy savannne 2 mając pod ręką próbnik i dachówkę i podbitkę ............  w wersji wirtualnej to kompletnie 2 różnie kolory.

Ale na efekty w rzeczywistości nadal czekamy..... bo teraz z kolei jest za ciepło  :smile:

----------


## shira3

I z tego i z tego.....dlatego mam wątpliwości, który kolor jest realny.....Marzył mi się kolor mleka z odrobiną maleńką kawy....ale nie umiem znaleźć takiego na tym próbniku....to colorado1 wydaje mi się najbardziej podobne....

----------


## fighter1983

Czy ktos moglby wreszcie napisac jakis artykul o teorii koloru?
Zeby skonczyly sie te pytania o wybieranie z ekranu monitora i "czy bedzie jasniejszy czy ciemniejszy" i zalinkowac?
Nudny temat... mialem napisac o tym... ale mi sie nie chce... a przydalby sie...
Wziac pod uwage zmienne:
- struktury powierzchni
- wielkosci ogladanej probki
- wieku ogladajacego
- plci ogladajacego 
- koloru tla
- no i wreszcie raz na zawsze ukrocic wybieranie kolorow z monitora ...
Jakis redaktor Muratora moglby wreszcie cos takiego napisac... przydatne.... i zalinkowac...

----------


## Pyxis

Bez kalibrowanego monitora zadne programy nic nie pomoga.

----------


## luzik- fsl

Witam, 
Bardzo proszę o pomoc:
Zrobiliśmy część ogrodzenia: skałka lubuska - na górę myślałam o 3 deskach poziomych w kolorze orzech /ciemniejsze niż na wizualizacji poniżej/
Nie bardzo wiem czy jak dam na ścianie przy wejściu "a`la klinkier" / wzór wklejam/ 
czy nie będzie za dużo - proszę mi doradzić.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzza

Echhhh Luzik - przekombinowałeś trochę.

Masz nowoczesne drewno na elewacji, klasyczne obramowania okien, bardzo ozdobne ogrodzenie i jeszcze chcesz klinkier. 
Jak Ci się będzie podobać to zrób  :Smile: 

Ja  z kolei usunęłabym wszystko co juz masz na elewacji pomalowała dom na biało i dopiero wtedy  byłabym zadowolona  :wink:  
Ale każdemu się co innego podoba - i super.

----------


## Yerenia

Hej,
potrzebuje WAszej pomocy w zakresie elewacji.
Musze wybrac kolor tynku i troche nie wiem co zrobic. Ale do rzeczy: nasz domek ma dachowke w kolorze wisniowym, dach dwuspadowy, okna i podbitka zloty dab.
Jako glowny kolor wybralismy Caparol Muskat 16. Problem pojawi sie natomiast przy wnece tarasowej oraz boniach na scianie szczytowej. Nie mam teraz dostepu do zdjec swojego domku, ale pogladowo zalaczam projekt z archonu, nasz jest bardzo podobny. Tez bedziemy miec taki pas na scianie szczytowej z boniami i bonia we wnece tarasowej, plus slup przy tarasie - i wlasnie to ma byc w ciemniejszym odcieniu niz Muskat 16.
Tylko kompletnie nie mam pomyslu na ten odcien  :sad:  Wstepnie myslelismy o Muskat 12, ale czy to pasuje do kolor dachu? jesli nie taki kolor to jaki? czy ewentulany odcien zimny nie bedzie sie gryzc z cieplym jasnym? Nie wiem jak sie do tego zabrac  :sad:   Wiem tylko, ze nie chce bialej elewacji, chociaz pewnie byloby prosciej cos do niej dobrac..



A moze ten Muskat to zly pomysl? mnie sie juz te kolory mienia w oczach...czy mozecie polecic jasniutki krem z palety Caparola?

----------


## rafus12

No i ja znow po rade, witam wszystkie ludki z dzialu Elewacji  :smile: 
Zuzza, nam juz doradzalas, moze jeszcze ostatnie instrukcje.
Zalaczam zdjecie najnowsze z ocieplania. Dach jest dachowka ceglasta angobowana, drzwi/okna - zloty dab.
Myslimy zeby elewacje zrobic Caparol Havanna 15 - ponizej nieudana symulacja w paincie.

Ale chyba to za ciemny kolor - moze wanilia jak ponizej?

poradzcie Ludki  :smile:

----------


## Yerenia

rafus12 - zalacznik sie nie otwiera..

----------


## rafus12

Dzieki Yerenia - poprawilem  :smile:

----------


## Yerenia

> Dzieki Yerenia - poprawilem


nie ma sprawy :smile: 

sama mam problem ze swoja, ale tu radzilabym jasna wanile - lubie takie kolorki :smile: 
A czy Havanna 15 nie jest zbyt ciemna? mam wrazenie, ze jasna podkresli kolor dachu

----------


## fioletowafiolka

Witajcie, ja również borykam się z doborem kolorku do elewacji, do której się pomału szykujemy (chcemy ją zrobić we wrześniu). Wklejam zdjęcie domku jaki mamy   

Kolorystykę mniej więcej wiemy jaką  chcemy -śmietankowy i te odcienie, ale problem mam z detalami, tzn sztukaterią na którą również się zdecydowaliśmy. Czy jest ktoś kto mógłby mi pomóc przy prostej wizualizacji? Przerobiłam już wszystkie programy u producentów tynków, ale za cholerę nie mogę nanieść właśnie sztukaterii. Nawet paint sobie nie radzi bo wizualizacja mojego domku jest pod kontem :/ pomocy !!!  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Yerenia

> Hej,
> potrzebuje WAszej pomocy w zakresie elewacji.
> Musze wybrac kolor tynku i troche nie wiem co zrobic. Ale do rzeczy: nasz domek ma dachowke w kolorze wisniowym, dach dwuspadowy, okna i podbitka zloty dab.
> Jako glowny kolor wybralismy Caparol Muskat 16. Problem pojawi sie natomiast przy wnece tarasowej oraz boniach na scianie szczytowej. Nie mam teraz dostepu do zdjec swojego domku, ale pogladowo zalaczam projekt z archonu, nasz jest bardzo podobny. Tez bedziemy miec taki pas na scianie szczytowej z boniami i bonia we wnece tarasowej, plus slup przy tarasie - i wlasnie to ma byc w ciemniejszym odcieniu niz Muskat 16.
> Tylko kompletnie nie mam pomyslu na ten odcien  Wstepnie myslelismy o Muskat 12, ale czy to pasuje do kolor dachu? jesli nie taki kolor to jaki? czy ewentulany odcien zimny nie bedzie sie gryzc z cieplym jasnym? Nie wiem jak sie do tego zabrac   Wiem tylko, ze nie chce bialej elewacji, chociaz pewnie byloby prosciej cos do niej dobrac..
> 
> 
> 
> A moze ten Muskat to zly pomysl? mnie sie juz te kolory mienia w oczach...czy mozecie polecic jasniutki krem z palety Caparola?


U mnie juz nieaktualne, padlo na Muskat 16 oraz Muskat 14 w ciemniejszej czesci. Zobaczymy!  :smile:

----------


## majros

Cze

Czy ktoś robił elewacje Caparolem  Havanna 15. Prosiłbym o zdjęcia.

[email protected]

Pozdrawiam

----------


## janekm1

Nasza elewacja. Wykonanie kilka tygodni temu przez "ewbuxxxo". Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni ,wyszło bosko  :smile: 
Zdecydowaliśmy się na -> Caparol NQG (Nano-Quarz-Gitter Technologie)  i było warto bo widać tą jakość.

----------


## majros

Janekm1 a jaki to kolor elewacji?

----------


## majros

Czy na pewno  Ginster 85? Bo na wzorniku kolor lekko wpada w "brudną zieleń"

----------


## fighter1983

tak mi sie kojarzy, Piotrek ostatnio w NQG Palazzo240 stosowal i wlasnie Ginster85. Moze inwestor sie wypowie, pewnie wie najlepiej.  Palazzo240 bylo na innej budowie, wiec droga eliminacji mi ten ginster85 wyszedl, ale faktycznie, na wzorniku jakos nie bardzo mi to na ten kolor wyglada.

----------


## janekm1

Potwierdzam "ginster85" , właśnie sprawdziłem na opakowaniu. Generalnie na próbniku to inaczej trochę wygląda,a  jak pomalowałem na ścianie 3 różne próbki to też inaczej wyglądały  :smile:  Na całej powierzchni każdy kolor się inaczej prezentuje niż na małym kawałku papieru.. do tego dochodzi zaciennienie czy słońce. Najważniejsze ,że kolor wyszedł dokładnie taki jak chcielismy .Chociaż jak wróciłem do domu i zobaczyłem cały żółty jak żarówka dom to się przestraszyłem.... no ,ale sie okazało ,że to tylko podkład był   :smile:  ( właśnie może to przez to też odcień jest trochę inny)

----------


## hubertsain

Nasze ostatnie realizacje dociepleń i elewacji budynków:

----------


## fioletowafiolka

Witam, czy mogę prosić o nr koloru i nazwę producenta tej elewacji (chodzi mi o ten jaśniejszy odcień)

----------


## Groszeczek

hubertsain rzeczywiście ładny ten jaśniutki kolorek  :Smile:  ładnie się komponuje z brązowymi oknami.

My dopiero ruszamy z fundamentami, ale do końca roku chcemy zamknąć domek i już się zastanawiam nad elewacją...
Podoba mi się cegła i zastanawiam się nad obramówkami wkoło okien z płytek ceglanych, ale za chiny żadnego zdjęcia takiej realizacji nie mogę znaleźć  ::-(:  W necie może jedno mi wpadło i na tym koniec. Może ktoś robił elewację z obramówkami wkoło okien z cegły (a reszta domu tynkowana).
Planujemy czekoladowy dach (dachówka marsylka), okna chyba białe (ze szprosami). Kolor tynku ecru. I do tego brązową cegłę lub ciemnoceglastą chciałam. Ale wyobraźnia to jedno a realizacja do drugie. I jeszcze głównego inwestora trzeba przekonać  :wink:  (czyli męża  :wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## NieWiadomoJak

Witam, śledzę forum i wątki związane z elewacjami od dłuższego czasu, ponieważ zamierzamy wykończyć swój dom również na gotowo. W tej chwili mamy już położoną blachodachówkę w kolorze czarnym, mamy białe okna, ogrodzenie będzie częściowo z betonu a częściowo metalowe (czarne) i myślimy o elewacji w kolorze szarości z białymi obramowaniami na oknach i balkonach oraz drzwiach garażowych, ewentualnie o łososiowej. A jakie są Wasze opinie? Jaka elewacja ciekawsza?

----------


## majros

....  Czy ktoś robił elewacje Caparolem Havanna 15 lub Savanna. Prosiłbym o zdjęcia.

[email protected]

http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/smilies/smile-2.gif

----------


## darija

Witam, widzę że jest tutaj dużo kompetentnych osób, które może i mnie będą chciały pomóc :smile: 
Otóż rodzice planują zrobić elewację na swój dom, kolorystykę proponują odcienie beżu jednak chcieli oprócz samego koloru dodać kilka delikatnych ozdób może macie pomysł gdzie je umieścić by dom stał się jeszcze bardziej atrakcyjny... (bonie, paski itd) z góry dziękuję za pomysły

----------


## darija

do mojej wypowiedzi dodam jeszcze kilka moich spostrzeżeń, znalazłam projekt który nam się podoba jednak bonie na brzegach domu wg mnie odpadają bo budynek jest za wysoki, rodzice chcieliby bardzo drewniane barierki na balkonach  dwa boczne balkony wyglądałyby świetnie jednak czy kolejne 4 z tyłu domu także?
Zdjęcie zaczerpnięte z elewacji Zuzzy

----------


## Pyxis

> Witam, widzę że jest tutaj dużo kompetentnych osób, które może i mnie będą chciały pomóc


Nie zebym sie jakos bardzo "czepial", ale co bylo motywem oblepienia damu balkonami z kazdej strony? Ani to ladnie, ani zdrowo dla kieszeni w zimie (bo nie za bardzo widze miejsce na oklejenie ich 20cm styro). Klopot z nimi bedzie zawsze a z racji ich ilosci bedzie to bardzo duzy klopot.
Tak z wrodzonej babskiej ciekawosci pytam. :smile:

----------


## anioleczek2112

Ma ktoś moze elewacje gdzie okna są w kolorze winchester a dach grafitowy?

----------


## nowy 1

Witam wszystkich . Jesteśmy na etapie tynków zewnętrznych. Wybralismy tynki firmy Kabe tylko na kolor nie jesteśmy zdecydowani . Marzy nam się odcień szarości - czarny mamy dach.Tylko jaka szarość aby nie weszła w odcień brudnego szarego ,  niebieskiego albo nie daj Boże zielonego. Ma ktoś na elewacji odcień szarości szary jasny  ? Poradzcie.

----------


## IZA30

> Witam wszystkich . Jesteśmy na etapie tynków zewnętrznych. Wybralismy tynki firmy Kabe tylko na kolor nie jesteśmy zdecydowani . Marzy nam się odcień szarości - czarny mamy dach.Tylko jaka szarość aby nie weszła w odcień brudnego szarego ,  niebieskiego albo nie daj Boże zielonego. Ma ktoś na elewacji odcień szarości szary jasny  ? Poradzcie.


moim zdaniem nebraska 2  lub nebraska 3 z Ceresitu ze wskazaniem na 2

----------


## IZA30

> moim zdaniem nebraska 2  lub nebraska 3 z Ceresitu ze wskazaniem na 2


Ale ja dodam jeszcze,że przy czarnym dachu najlepsza byłaby czysto biała elewacja (ja tak mam) ew.z szarymi dodatkami ,bo nie wiem czy nie będzie za smutno :/

----------


## hubertsain

Tynk to Kreisel silikonowy numery 29984 oraz 26087.




> Witam, czy mogę prosić o nr koloru i nazwę producenta tej elewacji (chodzi mi o ten jaśniejszy odcień)

----------


## Yaa

Moja elewacja jeszcze nie skonczona, ale front juz jest.
Poczatkowo na elewacji mialo byc drewno, ale niestety....finanse juz mocno wyczerpane i trzeba robic oszczednosci

Byla jeszcze wersja z wstawkami w kolorze zolto miodowym ale ostatecznie zdecydowalam sie na szarosci

Mam nadzieje ze nie jest bardzo zle.... chociaz szkoda ze nie drewno  :sad:

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku:

----------


## misiupl

Hubert -  na elewacji jest drewno (jakie?) czy płytki drewnopodobne?

----------


## Yaa

i tyl budynku

----------


## drewa

> Moja elewacja jeszcze nie skonczona, ale front juz jest.
> Poczatkowo na elewacji mialo byc drewno, ale niestety....finanse juz mocno wyczerpane i trzeba robic oszczednosci
> 
> Byla jeszcze wersja z wstawkami w kolorze zolto miodowym ale ostatecznie zdecydowalam sie na szarosci
> 
> Mam nadzieje ze nie jest bardzo zle.... chociaz szkoda ze nie drewno


Yaa co to za tynk i jakie nr kolorów?

----------


## Yaa

Tynk KABE
Kolory:
-Biały
-11720 na budynku
-11780 na garażu 
Wykonawcy bardzo chwalili za jakość i wydajnosc

----------


## artmag

> Nasze ostatnie realizacje dociepleń i elewacji budynków:


  Co to za tynk???

----------


## hubertsain

> Co to za tynk???


Kreisel silikonowy baranek 1,5mm 27566 na elewacje, 27570 na bonie.

----------


## Pyxis

Fajnie na tej jednej scianie na ostatniej fotce wygladaja te okna - kazde inne. Architekt mial fantazje ulanska!  :wink:

----------


## tomo244

Nasza elewacja skończona na początku lipca 
tynki firmy  -  Farby Kabe 
( silikatowe Novalit T)
jasny : 10010
szary  : 11790
Mozaika Kabe marmurit nr : 245

----------


## Yaa

A jak oceniasz ten marmurit? Jakie ziarno ?

----------


## tomo244

ziarno 1,5 mm.  Nam się bardzo podoba. Z bliska ładnie wygląda.

----------


## Yaa

Pokaz fotki z bliska  :wink:

----------


## tomo244

> Pokaz fotki z bliska


mozaika Kabe Marmurit nr 245 z bliska 




pozdrawiam.

----------


## fighter1983

Taki tam.... domeczek.... dla tych ktorzy uwazaja ze bialy nie wyglada ladnie...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6021687

----------


## LSiarka

Zastanawiam się właśnie nad doborem koloru elewacji naszego domku.
Dachówka Robena, kolor tekkowy, a okna są w Winchesterze.
Czy będzie pasować kość słoniowa?
Pzdr

----------


## dring

najbardziej standardowo, ale i najbezpieczniej ta kość z winchesterem. Z czasem ta dachówka będzie się tez coraz lepiej komponować tak myślę, jak już trochę złapie erozji.

----------


## Zuzza

L Siarka, będzie super pasować.

 :Smile:

----------


## alabuz

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.

Mam pytanie odnośnie elewacji zewnętrznej. W poprzednim tygodniu ekipa wykonała mi elewację zewnętrzną tynkiem silikonowym. Pogodę mieli bardzo sprzyjającą, tzn. ok. 25 stopni C.

Niestety z efektu nie  jestem do końca zadowolony. Załączam zdjęcie, aby pokazać w czym leży problem. Na środku zdjęcia widać jaśniejsze miejsca, tak jakby nie do końca pokryte kolorem. 

Wyknawca tłumaczy się niedotartym steropianem przez poprzednią ekipę i w konsekwencji nierówną powierzchnią i stąd się wzięły te niedoskonałości na elewacji. Rzeczywiście warstwę steropianu ukladała inna ekipa, ok . 4 lata temu i powierzchnia nie była super gładka. Ale czy to jest rzeczywista przyczyna problemu czy powienienem reklamować wykonanie elewacji?

----------


## ajrin

mam pytanie do forumowiczów - czy warto robić takie obramieniiki naokoło okien (chodzi o te elementy wypukłe, w innym kolorze niż cała ściana przewaznie widzę ciemniejsze lub jaśniejsze) tzn. jak to się sprawuje w użytkowaniu? czy przy opadach deszczu powstają pod tym takie brzydkie zacieki? jestem na etapie planowania elewacji, bardzo mi się te elementy podobają ale jak ma za chwilę wyglądać na brudne to chyba zrezygnuję. Ehhh! ciężki wybór!

----------


## Zuzza

Ajrin, mam białe obramowania zrobione 6 lat temu. Przyznaję są brudne i z zaciekami. Ale wystarczy myjką ciśnieniową przemyć i będzie czysto. Tylko jakoś mi się nie chce...

----------


## Groszeczek

> Zastanawiam się właśnie nad doborem koloru elewacji naszego domku.
> Dachówka Robena, kolor tekkowy, a okna są w Winchesterze.
> Czy będzie pasować kość słoniowa?
> Pzdr


l.Siarka a mogę prosić o zdjęcie domku z tymi oknami w kolorze Winchester? (rozumiem, że to Oknoplast Kraków?).
Waham się pomiędzy oknami białymi a właśnie tymi Winchester... Dach będzie brązowy czekoladowy, podbitkę chciałabym w kolorze okien (i balustrady drewniane też) jeśli będą drewnopodobne a nie białe. Bo jeśli białe okna, to nie wiem, czy nie lepiej balustrady i podbitkę ciemniejszą zrobić?

Projekt taki:
http://archetyp.pl/projekt_karmel_2/

(przepraszam za linka a nie zdjęcie, coś mi nie działa wstawianie zdjęć  ::-(:  )
Obramówiki wkoło okien chciałabym z cegły (+ cokół też z płytek klinkierowych brązowych). Tynk ecru.
Na razie jeszcze fundematny robimy, więc nie mam się czym chwalić, ale do zimy chcemy dachem zamknąć.


*Zuzza* Ty w swoich ogromnych zbiorach może masz zdjęcie realizacji domu z obwódkami wkoło okien z klinkieru?  :Smile: 
A może to zły pomysł?
Mam jeszcze parę mies. żeby zdecydować o kolorze więźny (podbitki lub nadbitki), a potem okien (w sumie to jakoś jeszcze ze 3 mies. - przynajmniej w planach).

----------


## Zuzza

Coś tam znalazłam, ale tak  bardziej oldschool  :wink:

----------


## Groszeczek

> Coś tam znalazłam, ale tak  bardziej oldschool


Dzięki Zuzza jesteś niesamowita!
W ogóle dużo się nauczyłam z Twojego bloga  :Smile: 

Widziałam wstawki nad oknem z cegły w mojej okolicy tylko nie miałam aparatu żeby fotkę cyknąć. Może następnym razem jak będę przejeżdżać. Do tego był biały tynk i bardzo ładnie to wyglądało  :Smile: 
Ten "Twój" domek to rzeczywiście oldschoolowy  :wink:  Szczerze mówiąc to nie podoba mi się ani bryła, ani te wstawki wkoło okien, jakieś nierówne :-/ i nie pasują co całości...

Znalazłam taką fotkę z archiwum muratora:
[IMG][/IMG]

Bryła podobna do mojego  :Smile: 
Tylko wykończenie gzymsu dlaczego się kończy przy narożnikach? można było ten gzymsik pociągnąć przez boczną elewację a tak to jest urwana...

Podoba mi się biala podbitka w tym domku, dodaje lekkości - jak myślicie, nie będzie jakoś widać np. "śladów" po muchach?

----------


## Zuzza

:wink: 

Fajny gzymsik, ale dobrze wygląda tylko do dachu kończacego sie w poziomie - czyli czterospadowego - tu widać, że nie mieli pomysłu co z nim zrobić dalej.  Tak samo bonie na narożnikach nie wyglądają dobrze do dachu dwuspadowego.

Z tymi muchami to chyba jakieś zabobony - muchy raczej na podbitkę nie włażą. Ale podzielę się jeszcze własnym doświadczeniem -  mam czekoladową podbitkę z tworzywa, po 6 latach miejsca które były na nasłonecznione zrobiły się śnieżnobiałe. Wygląda to naprawdę paskudnie.  

Ale  z drugiej strony biała podbitka zwykle kiepsko wygląda - chyba że jest jakoś ze sztukaterią własnie połączona. Albo biała otynkowana - to mi się podoba.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Pyxis

> Fajny gzymsik, ale dobrze wygląda tylko do dachu kończacego sie w poziomie - czyli czterospadowego - tu widać, że nie mieli pomysłu co z nim zrobić dalej.


Mieszkam na Dolnym Slasku i na poniemieckich domkach z dachem dwuspadowym sa podobne gzymsy i koncza sie tak samo na scianie szczytowej "urwaniem". Jak widzisz budowlancy wielu nacji juz od wieku conajmniej nie maja na to pomyslu, a nadal je robia.  :wink:

----------


## Groszeczek

Dzięki Zuzza, u mnie będzie nadbitka i na pewno drewniana.
Krokwie chciałabym "rzeźbione" ale nie wiem, czy chłopaki od dachu nie uciekną jak usłyszą co ja bym nie chciała  :wink: 

Domek będzie dworkowo-rustykalny (cokolwiek z tego wyjdzie  :wink:  ) to biała podbitka mi raczej nie będzie pasowała (choć gdyby były białe okna i obramówki a tynk nieco ciemniejszy to może...) ale bardzo mi się spodobała  :Smile:  W ogóle ten domek ma w sobie to coś, mimo że ten gzymsik jest taki urwany.
Ja bym go pociągnęła przez boczną elewację, wtedy boczna ściana nie wydawałaby się taka wysoka (a zawsze mam takie wrażenie przy domkach prostych, z dachem dwuspadowym, zwłaszcza jak u góry są zwykłe okna a brak balkonowych).

U nas nadbitka i krowie będą w kolorze okien i barierek balkonowych. No, chyba że będą białe okna, to w kolorze barierek  :wink: 
Nie mogę się doczekać kiedy moje wyobrażenia staną się rzeczywistością. Obym tylko się nie rozczarowała...

----------


## martinflash

Nasza elewacja z cegły. Użyłem 11000 sztuk cegieł CRH FB ROSÉ WIT [WDF].
poniżej 2 zdjęcia oraz link do filmu który zmontowałem z etapów budowy naszej elewacji. Na pewno wam pomoże w budowie żeby nie popełnić błędów wykonawczych.

FILM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6omqpSW_5t0

----------


## Kasia150

> Hubert -  na elewacji jest drewno (jakie?) czy płytki drewnopodobne?


Przyłączam się do  pytania :smile:

----------


## dorkaS

> Nasza elewacja z cegły. Użyłem 11000 sztuk cegieł CRH FB ROSÉ WIT [WDF].
> poniżej 2 zdjęcia oraz link do filmu który zmontowałem z etapów budowy naszej elewacji. Na pewno wam pomoże w budowie żeby nie popełnić błędów wykonawczych.
> 
> FILM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6omqpSW_5t0


Bardzo pożyteczny filmik.
Brakuje mi tam kilku zdjęć ze zbliżeniami na to jak wykończyłeś obróbkę okienną na styku ściany elewacyjnej i okna. Takie ujęcia mogłyby się przydać innym.

----------


## zbyszekz

ja szukam dobrych desek na elewację domku, słyszałem o Theromory czy ktoś z Was je miał?

----------


## martinflash

> Bardzo pożyteczny filmik.
> Brakuje mi tam kilku zdjęć ze zbliżeniami na to jak wykończyłeś obróbkę okienną na styku ściany elewacyjnej i okna. Takie ujęcia mogłyby się przydać innym.


dałem tam taśmę rozprężną, przykleja się ją do ramy okna i rośnie i sama formuje się do cegły, jest odporna na deszcz, w 30 minut jest już uformowana

----------


## dorkaS

> dałem tam taśmę rozprężną, przykleja się ją do ramy okna i rośnie i sama formuje się do cegły, jest odporna na deszcz, w 30 minut jest już uformowana


Illbruck? Nie masz problemu przypadkiem z łuszczeniem się jej tam, gdzie najbardziej się rozprężyła? Pytam, bo u siebie obserwuję ten problem.

----------


## majros

.... Czy ktoś robił elewacje w kolorze  Havanna 15 Caparola! Prosiłbym o zdjęcia.

[email protected]

----------


## martinflash

> Illbruck? Nie masz problemu przypadkiem z łuszczeniem się jej tam, gdzie najbardziej się rozprężyła? Pytam, bo u siebie obserwuję ten problem.


Tak to taśma tej firmy. Moja taśma którą zamówiłem mogła się rozprężać do 4 cm, gdyż szczeliny miałem około 3 cm. Dopiero mam ja kilka miesięcy nie wiem jak się zachowa.

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Illbruck? Nie masz problemu przypadkiem z łuszczeniem się jej tam, gdzie najbardziej się rozprężyła? Pytam, bo u siebie obserwuję ten problem.


dorkaS - my tez mamy tasmy illbrucka... Fantastyczny patent. U nas nic się nie łuszczy, nawet od strony południowej...

----------


## dorkaS

U mnie przedstawiciel Illbrucka też kręcił głową jak to możliwe, równocześnie drapiąc paznkociem i ściągając warstewkę gąbeczki. Na razie mam obserwować jak się będzie ( o ile będzie) zmieniać w czasie. Tasiemki zostały zamontowane trzy miesiące temu... Jest kilka miejsc, gdzie rozprężyły się maksymalnie i nic ich praktycznie nie dociska. Tam jest najgorzej.

----------


## wojtas0311

Witam wszystkich formumowiczów!
wkrótce robię podbitkę ( w kolorze stolarki- okna orzech Drutex). Dachówkę mam w kolorze brązowym ( Nelskam Nibra angobowana). Nie stać mnie na elewacje, ale chcę położyć sam Putzgrund 610 Caparola. Zastanawiam się, czy do takiego zestawienia będzie pasował kolor zbliżony do pomarańczowego ( Madeira 15), czy lepiej dać coś innego. Rozważamy jeszcze Mocca 15. 
Będę wdzięczny za szybki odzew, bo zaczynam w tym tygodniu.

----------


## zbyszekz

najlepsze drewno, ale jeśli nie chcesz to myślę że mocca będzie lepszy

----------


## evie_ei

Witam! Chyba w tym miejscu powinnam zapytać o radę:
Robimy podbitkę i elewację. Moja ekipa w taki sposób wykończyła podbitkę: 


Wydaje mi się, że ładniej by wyglądały deski wzdłuż, z uwagi na wzór brzegowych dachówek. Zarówno ekipa, jak i mój mąż  uważają, że tak się robi. 
 Mnie to jakoś nie do końca leży...Na lukarnach chcą zrobić podobnie. Boję się, że  takie ułożenie  zepsuje efekt końcowy. Elewacja ma być jasna, Kreisel 29989.
Proszę o radę, bo to pilne. Robią już drugą stronę...

----------


## wojtas0311

> Witam wszystkich formumowiczów!
> wkrótce robię podbitkę ( w kolorze stolarki- okna orzech Drutex). Dachówkę mam w kolorze brązowym ( Nelskam Nibra angobowana). Nie stać mnie na elewacje, ale chcę położyć sam Putzgrund 610 Caparola. Zastanawiam się, czy do takiego zestawienia będzie pasował kolor zbliżony do pomarańczowego ( Madeira 15), czy lepiej dać coś innego. Rozważamy jeszcze Mocca 15. 
> Będę wdzięczny za szybki odzew, bo zaczynam w tym tygodniu.


Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na kolor madeira 13 oczywiście Caparol. Myślałem o drewnie, ale po kilku latach byłby problem z konserwacją na szczytach, a poza tym to jest nieplanowana w tym roku inwestyacja - zmusiły mnie ptaki. Miała być tylko podbitka, ale okazało się, ze dobrze by było zagruntować przestrzeń jaka będzie zamknięta podbitką, więc kładę sam grunt na całą elewację. który pewnie będzie na dlugie lata. A poza tym z przygotowaniem drewna zeszłoby dłużej a już wchodzi fachowiec. Drewno trzeba by pokolorować. Podsufitkę dostałem w dosyć dobrej cenie z Gamrata 
 (w kolorze stolarki). Dodatkow robię oświetlenie ledowe w podbitce, więc przekroczyłem wszystkie możliwe budżety.

----------


## wojtas0311

> Witam! Chyba w tym miejscu powinnam zapytać o radę:
> Robimy podbitkę i elewację. Moja ekipa w taki sposób wykończyła podbitkę: 
> 
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że ładniej by wyglądały deski wzdłuż, z uwagi na wzór brzegowych dachówek. Zarówno ekipa, jak i mój mąż  uważają, że tak się robi. 
>  Mnie to jakoś nie do końca leży...Na lukarnach chcą zrobić podobnie. Boję się, że  takie ułożenie  zepsuje efekt końcowy. Elewacja ma być jasna, Kreisel 29989.
> Proszę o radę, bo to pilne. Robią już drugą stronę...


Rozumiem, że jeszcze nie masz elewacji. Jestem na podobnym etapie i mi wszyscy fachowcy mówią, ze przestrzeń którą będzie zamknięta popdbitką należy zabezpieczyć gruntem, że samego kleju się tam nie zostawia.
Z tego co widziałem oglądając różne domki to raczej kładzie się prostopadle do budynku, ale ostateczna decyzja zależy od gustu inwestora.

Tu masz kilka linków do tematu

http://www.e-dach.pl/a/3087,montaz-podbitki-dachowej
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C3%B3wnolegle
http://muratordom.pl/budowa/dachy-i-...v,17_8818.html

----------


## plusfoto

> 


Dla mnie to wygląda tak jakby cały dach się pochylił (oklapł) to raz a dwa jakby ważył kilka ton, sprawia wrażenie bardzo ciężkiego. Ale to tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## Pyxis

> Dla mnie to wygląda tak jakby cały dach się pochylił (oklapł) to raz a dwa jakby ważył kilka ton, sprawia wrażenie bardzo ciężkiego. Ale to tylko moje zdanie.


Tez mam takie wrazenie. Tutaj chyba lepiej by wygladala jednak "nadbitka" i zostawienie krokwi nie przykrytych. Oczywiscie IMHO.

----------


## evie_ei

Dzięki za odp.Podbitka już w połowie zamocowana i nie będzie radykalnych zmian. Pytałam o wykończenie /te małe deseczki na boku/. 
Na moim osiedlu we wszystkich domkach deski na podbitce idą równolegle do ścian budynków i tak się nam podoba. 
Teraz też krokwie wolałabym odkryte, ale za późno, bo były nieheblowane, więc musieliśmy je schować. Chyba w rzeczywistości dach nie wygląda aż tak ciężko, jutro zrobię fotkę całości na wprost, a nie od dołu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Groszeczek

evi_ei nie jest tak źle, wygląda to ciekawie, inaczej niż wszędzie  :wink:  Ważne, żeby deseczki były prosto przybite i były równe  :Smile:  A u Ciebie nie widzę nic krzywo  :Smile: 
Piękne te obramówki wkoło okien  :Smile: 
Czy mogę spytać orientacyjnie o koszt takich obramowań i czy to są z tego utwardzanego styropianu?

U mnie odpiero murują ściany parteru, ale na wiosnę będziemy już ocieplać i będę musiała sie określić co chcę. Podobają mi się takie obramowania, ale waham się wciąż czy zrobić je z takich listew jak u Ciebie czy z cegły (nadproża i parapety).
Zbyt wiele rzeczy mi się podoba, a będę musiała się zdecydować na 1 styl, żeby wszystko było spójne.

----------


## zbyszekz

na tym zdjęciu trochę tak wygląda jakby był ciężki i ciągnał domek w dół




> Dla mnie to wygląda tak jakby cały dach się pochylił (oklapł) to raz a dwa jakby ważył kilka ton, sprawia wrażenie bardzo ciężkiego. Ale to tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## evie_ei

Groszeczku, obramowania okien i drzwi są ze styroduru /wzmocnionego żywicą/. Kosztowały nas ok. 7 tys.; mamy 11 okien na dole, na górze trzy łukowe i podwójna brama garażowa. Schowaliśmy pod nimi rolety zewnętrzne, oraz naprawialiśmy nimi błędy wykonawców.

----------


## zbyszekz

najgorsze co może być to dokładać przez błędy lub gorszą jakość materiałów

----------


## Groszeczek

Evie, dziękuję, spodziewalam się nawet więcej, bo jakieś bardziej "wypasione" to twoje listwy mi sie wydają  :wink: 
Bardzo ładne kształty wybraliście  :Smile: 

Ja się zastanawiam wciąż czy robić takie obramówiki jak u Ciebie, czy jednak wykończenie okien w cegle. Przedtem myślałam o obramówkach, teraz się skłaniam do paraptu z cegieł i nadproża, coś ja nad kominkiem pod tym linkiem:
http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,106579,9...kominkiem.html

O, coś jak tutaj:




Okna by się optycznie wydłużyły, ale myślę, że do mojej dworkowej bryły by pasowały. Cokół też planuję w cegle + schody wejściowe.
Tyle, że nie klinkierka a coś bardziej klimatycznego (np., cegła ciemna czerwień z cegielni Hoffmanowskiej  :wink:  ).

----------


## evie_ei

Zbyszkuz, obramowania i tak miały być, ale irytujące jest, że wykonawcy obrażają się kiedy im coś sugerujesz /bo to oni wiedzą najlepiej/, a potem musisz kombinować, jak zrobić aby było tak jak sobie zaplanowałeś.
Groszeczku, stare cegły są fajne, też mi się podobają.  Trzeba dokonać wyboru a to nie jest łatwe :smile:  Zawsze bałam się aby nie przedobrzyć, by nie namieszać zbyt wiele. Nasz dom nie jest smukły, cegła zbyt by go obciążyła. Zdecydowaliśmy że jeszcze dołożymy elementy do listw przy oknach, tak jak mamy przy drzwiach tarasowych.

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza kolejna realizacja:

----------


## Kasia150

Bardzo ładna realizacja. Można wiedzieć co to za tynk, chodzi mi o kolory i strukturę.

----------


## Pyxis

Kurcze problem w tynkach jest taki, za zaraz po wykonaniu i z daleka to praktycznie kazdy  wyglada slicznie.  :wink:

----------


## zbyszekz

inwestycja na zdjęciu też mi się podoba nie tylko elewacja, ale także typ domku, jeśli chodzi o obrazy ekip to tym się nie trzeba przejmować, to oni mają robić dobrze  to co Ty chcesz, a nie fochy stroić przecież biorą za to kasę, rozumiem że dla nich jeden dom drugi itd tak żadna różnica, ale dla Ciebie jako właściciela i mieszkańca to jest różnica jak robią,dlatego zwracajcie uwagę

----------


## Groszeczek

evie z tego skrawka zdjęcia wnioskuję, że nic nie przedobrzylaś  :wink: 
Mnie obramówki urzekły  :Smile: 

Jestem na etapie wyceny okien. Szałują dekę i jak skończą ściany poddasza to trzeba będzie zamówić okna, czyli gdzieś za 3 tyg.
Już wyceniamy okna, a ja zastanawiam się nad szprosami, bo będą na pewno, tylko chodzi mi o układ.
Najpierw chciałam okno podzielić na równe fragmenty, np. okno 150/150 na dwie kwatery a potem każdą na 6 mniejszych okienek, ale jakoś tak "więziennie" mi się zrobiło, zwłaszcza przy balkonowych oknach. Niby szpros może być cienkutki, ale jakoś czuję, że to nie to.
Zrobiłam nową wizualizację w 2 wariantach, co myślicie?

Proszę doradźcie jak lepiej.
Elewacja wejściowa:
[IMG][/IMG]

Elewacja ogrodowa (te okna na środku są na klatce schodowej - do piwniczki i na poddasze. Cała klatka jest wysunięta 50 cm poza bryłę budynku, coś jak wykusz na polu prostokąta. Nie widać tego na rzucie od przodu).
[IMG][/IMG]

Opcja druga:


Poza grubym podziałem przy oknie balkonowym szprosy 25 mm.
W opcji 2 na klatce musiałyby być grubsze szprosy.

Tak sobie myślę, że przy tych szprosach to chyba lepiej zrezygnować z tych nadproży z cegły na rzecz czegoś delikatniejszego, może obramówki w kolorze elewacji?
Kolor tynku będzie ecru. Okna chyba złoty dąb, ale waham się nad białymi (wtedy obramówki lepiej w jakimś nieco ciemniejszym tonie chyba...).
Hmm, ale wciąż marzę o cegle, cokół będzie z cegły i schody wejściowe też  :Smile:

----------


## zbyszekz

opcja druga lepiej wygląda, okna myślę że złoty dąb będzie fajnie wyglądać i coś delikatnego, domek jest w miarę delikatny więc nie może mieć jakiś mocnych,'ciężkich'akcentów

----------


## Groszeczek

zbyszekz dziękuję za odp.  :Smile: 

Zdecydowałam się jednak na równy podział szprosów. Niby przytłaczający i trochę "zakratowany", ale na żywo to inaczej wygląda niż na takim rysunku.
Żebym nie czuła się przytoczona tymi szprosami, zdecydowałam się na białe okna z białymi szprosami 18 mm.
Nie ukrywam, że inspracją jest też blog Zuzzy  :Smile:  za który serdecznie dziękuję!
Zuzza jesteś wielka!
Do tego marzę o brązowych drzwiach, takich w ciepłym odcieniu brązu.
Białe okna są tańsze niż z okleiną drewnopodobną, to może mąż da się namówić na odrobinę szaleństwa przy drzwiach  :wink: 
Zobaczymy  :Smile: 
Zrezygnowałam też z nadproży z cegły nad oknami, jak zrobiłam realizację i znalazłam podobną realizację (tyle, że w szarościach) na blogu Zuzzy, to wydają mi się zbyt ciężkie.

Zastanawiam się nad kolorem nadbitki i krokwi. Dachówka będzie chyba jednak ceglasta (albo miedziana) elewacja ecru.
Myślałam o ciemnym brązie, ale może jednak coś a la teak czy mahoń amerykański (w zależności od palety i producenta) - taki ciepły odcień brązu by bardziej pasował... i drzwi i barierki na balkonie też takie...hmm

----------


## fajna kobieta

*hubertsain*ta realizacja jest przepiękna!!! Zdradz co to za kolorki i struktura! U siebie planuje podobna kolorystyke tylko nie mogę sie zdecydować co do producenta tynku ...

----------


## evie_ei

Groszeczku,  podoba mi bardziej wybrana przez Ciebie opcja. Nie chciałam się wypowiadać, bo nie jestem znawcą tematu, ale cegły też mi się wydawały za ciężkie. Lepiej-myślę- wyglądają przy dużych realizacjach. Ładny domek się szykuje. Indywidualny projekt czy jakaś pracownia?
Na blog Zuzy trafiłam niestety dopiero teraz. Jest co pooglądać. Super!

----------


## Groszeczek

evie_ei nasz projekt jest z pracowni Archetyp, nazywa się Karmel2 (lustro). Ale zmieniliśmy klatkę schodową na wysuniętą poza obrys budynu o 50 cm i doprojektowaliśmy dwa okna (jedno większe na spoczniku na poddasze, drugie niższe do piwniczki, żeby można było np. kosz z warzywami przez nie podać  :wink:  ) zamiast jednego dachowego.
Ma to też swoją rolę, bo ta elewacja wypada nam na południe, wiec domek się doświetli i dociepli słoneczkiem  :Smile: 
Oryginał elewacji Karmela2 to:

a my zmieniliśmy właśnie na taką jak wkleiłam rysunek ze szprosami. Na rysunku nie ujęłam jeszcze drzwi do kotłowni, że będą bliżej klatki schodowej, a z zew. będzie okno, czyli domek będzie bardziej symetryczny  :Smile: . Tzn. dzrzwi z kotłowni będą tak jak w oryg. projekcie (bo przy adaptacji zmieniliśmy je miejscami z oknem w kotłowni, żeby się piec zmieścił, ale jednak dajemy tak jak w oryginale). Okno w kotłowni i łazience zmieniliśmy na 90 x 150, żeby były takie same jak przy tym obok balkonowego  :Smile: 

Mam nadzieję, z realizacji będę zadowolona  :Smile: 

Aha, jeszce co do nadproża z cegły, to widziałam je przy małym domku z dachem dwuspadowym (nie wzięłam aparatu, ale też jest przy ruchliwej drodze i trudno by mi było fotkę cyknąć prowadząć, do tego nie wiem co na to właściciele, gdybym tu fotę zamieściła...) i wyglądały bosko. Były dwie srodkowe cegiełki wysunięte nieco do góry, taki cypelek zrobiony a pod spodem jedna cegła poziomo (lepsza by była fota niż opis wiem), ale tam to akurat pasowało. Chyba była tam podniesiona ścianka kolankowa i inwestorzy chcieli to zgubić i może dlatego pasowało. Były też dwa okna na elewacji a u mnie jest ich dość trochę, więc to też ma znaczanie. Do tego szprosy, więc już za bogato by było chyba.
Planuję jednak wypukłe obwódki wokół okien białe lub nieco ciemniejsze od elewacji ( o 1-2 tony), a elewacja będzie ecru  :Smile: 
Klimat dworku zaczyna się mężowi udzielać, więc nie jest źle  :Smile:  Już sam potwarza "to by do dworku pasowało" albo, że by nie pasowało  :wink: 

Dopiero ściany partaru mamy i szalują dekę, ale znajomi już zauważyli, ze "wychodzi jak mały dworek, jest bardzo symetryczny"  :Smile:  a nie widzieli projektu  :wink:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Acha, jakie byście kominy zrobili do tego domku? Mąż chce tynkowane, ja bym wolała z cegly, ale problem jest ponoć potem to "obrobić". Może to obkleić płytkami klinkierowymi?
Albo jednak ten tynk, tylko w jakim kolorze? W kolorze dachu? (ceglasty agoba lub miedziany, w zależności od producenta na którego się zdecydujemy), A moze ciemniejszy? dopasować do rynien i obróbki dachu, hmmm.
W sumei to żadna ozdoba, to może niech się "zleje" z dachem.

----------


## evie_ei

Bardzo ładny domek. Ja też chciałam tynkowane kominy, ale argumenty, że tynk może odpadać po latach mnie przekonały. Nie uległam zaś w kwestii klinkieru, zupełnie mi nie pasował. W rezultacie mamy wymurowane z postarzanej ciemnej cegły  i niczym nie obrabiane.

----------


## Groszeczek

evie_ei a można gdzieś zobaczyć więcej zdjęć Twojego domu, tego komina i obramówek z dalsza?  :Smile: 
Też by mi bardziej pasował komin ze zwykłej cegły, ale mąż twierdzi, że się nie nadaje taka zwykła...
Woli tynkowany, żeby woda się nie dostała pod obróbkę blachy tuż przy ściance komina. Ten problem mają w domu jego rodzice i rodzeństwo, które się wybudowało jakieś 3-4 lata temu (dwa domy, razem z rodzicami 3 i mimo że inne ekpiy te obróbki robiły, to problem jest ten sam).
Mam nadzieję, że do czasu murowania kominów go jakoś przekonam.
A ta cegła to może być taka zwyczajna kl. 20?
Bo zostało mi trochę z murowania ściany  :Smile:

----------


## Pyxis

Bo w ceglach nacina sie bruzde i tam umieszcza obrobke. W ceglach klinkierowych. Nic nie ma prawa cieknac. Tylkowanie komina to jakas wielka pomylka.
Komin potrafi tez lapac wode zle zrobionymi fugami i tu zadne poprawki obrobki nic nie pomoga wtedy.

----------


## endka

Dzień Dobry, 
tak na początek - Zuzza- Twój Blog to kopalnia wiedzy!  :smile:  Wielkie dzięki za niego.
Mimo tego i tak szukam porady...
Jesteśmy na etapie zakończonej płyty, 
natomiast już teraz musimy podjąć decyzję co do dachu, elewacji, ogrodzenia.
Wizja początkowa była następująca:
Miał być grafitowy dach+ stolarka złoty dąb, okna złoty dąb, dom w bieli+ kostka klinkierowa biało-szara i szare (ciemne) ogrodzenie też z cegły  klinkierowej
Mój zdecydowanie zaprotestował. Stwierdził, że trąci to apteczną surowością  :wink:  
Także muszą nastąpić zmiany.
Marzy Nam się  cegła klinkierowa na ogrodzeniu ( słupkach) koloru sahara + kominy w tym samym kolorze
http://www.crh-klinkier.pl/cegly-gal...&produkt=cegla ( spoina w środku raczej ciemna) 

ale chcielibyśmy zostać przy szarym dachu i stolarce złoty dąb.
Czy według Was taka kombinacja pasuje?
 co wtedy z kostką przed domem?  i elewacją domu? i balkonami?  jak rozumiem musimy iść w stronę słoneczną? czy niekoniecznie? 
Czy jest MUS abym gdzieś jeszcze musiała zastosować tą sahare ,żeby było ładne połączenie? (opaska wokół domu, czy tez na około drzwi?)
czy samo ogrodzenie i komin wystarczą?

Nie wiem czy nie podałam za mało danych...
Bardzo proszę o jakieś wskazówki... 
Pozdrawiam,

P.S czy jasne ogrodzenie będzie się bardzo brudzić? tak jak w przypadku elewacji?

----------


## marnajola

Witam serdecznie
Prosze o porade, bryla budynku z dachem ceglastym i naroznymi oknami- planujemy kolor elewacji jakas złamana biel plus bonie- tylko teraz jakie?? czy wstawki w kolorze szarym ( lekko) beda pasowały do ceglastego dachu i okien w kolorze złoty dab?
mozna prosic o jakies realizacje?? jezeli gdzies byly to przepraszam i prosze o wskazanie  :big grin:  
dziekuje!!

----------


## Zuzza

Endka, ta sahara będzie pasować do Twojego zestawienia.

Co do reszty to możesz zostać przy neutralnych bielach i szarościach lub wybrać żółtawy kolor elewacji. 
Musu nie ma nigdzie  :wink:   Zrób ogrodzenie z kominem żółte, kostkę szarą z żółtą obwódką będzie git.

Jasne ogrodzenie brudzi się tak samo jak czerwone i czarne. Na ciemnym nawet bardziej błoto widać....


Marnajola,  moim zdaniem szary i ceglasty to najbardziej tragiczne połączenie kolorów. Zrób lepiej te bonie w kolorze elewacji albo bardziej żółtawe.

A w ogóle to dziękuję wszystkim za miłe słowa o moim blogu  :Smile:  

Pozdrowienia!!!

----------


## hubertsain

Tynk Kreisel silikonowy w kolorach 29985 oraz 27345.




> Bardzo ładna realizacja. Można wiedzieć co to za tynk, chodzi mi o kolory i strukturę.





> *hubertsain*ta realizacja jest przepiękna!!! Zdradz co to za kolorki i struktura! U siebie planuje podobna kolorystyke tylko nie mogę sie zdecydować co do producenta tynku ...





> Nasza kolejna realizacja:

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja:

----------


## johana

Przeczytałąm wątek od początku no i oczywiście bloga Zuzzy i nadal miotam się jaka elewacja będzie najatrakcyjniejsza do mojego domu.
od miesiąca zamawiam okna i zamówić nie mogę :sad:  Zuzza podpowiedz coś, jak Ty byś widziała taki parterowy domek bez garażu.

Już wszystkie wersje były ostateczne i jak przychodzi złożyć zamówienie na okna jest duuuupa od nowa zabawa.....

1.wersja:białe okna, kremowe ściany ciemno szare tarasy z kostki (ładne tylko ten brud na oknach, no i drzwi w bieli mam wątpliwości)
2 wersja antracytowe okna i drzwi, tynk złamana biel, jasnoszara kostka (nowocześnie, ale boję się że tak biurowo)
3 wersja orzech okna i drzwi, tynk złamana biel dodatek jakiegoś kamienia elewacyjnego we wnekach (najładniejsze okna, drzwi też łądne, ale może wyjść przytłaczająco)
4 wersja okna i drzwi złoty dąb, tynk złamana biel, kostka jasnoszara (bezpiecznie, klasycznie ale nudno jak cholera, do tego okna złoty dąb najmniej mi się podobają, przejadły mi się)

ciekawa jestem Waszych opini i sugestii, niestety podobnego domku nie znalazłam, projekt był indywidualny z wjazdem od południa i do tego bez garażu
załączam fotki frontu




to co wiem na pewno to że podbitka będzie tynkowana złamana biel w kolorze elewacji o taka


no i mam już wybrany model drzwi (ocywiście kolor nadal nieustalony ) o takie




Zuzza co proponujesz swoim fachowym okiem?  :smile:

----------


## Groszeczek

hubertsain bardzo ładnie skomponowana ta ostatnia realizacja  :Smile:  Piękny kolor okien, idealnie zgrany z dachem  :Smile:  Aż mi żal, że jednak zdecydowałam się na białe  :wink: hihi

Zuzza jestem stałym gościem na Twoim blogu i ten ostatni wiejski dworek jest przepiękny! Nie pasują mi tylko obramówki wokół okien, bo jakoś mi się "gryzą" z drewnianymi filarami i wystającymi "legarami". Aż mąż się zapatrzył i żałuje, że nie zrobiliśmy u nas jaskółek (rozważaliśmy taką zmianę) i filarów na drewniane...
Myślicie, że można lane betonowe (okrągłe) jakoś obłożyć drewnem?  :wink:  hihi 

Johana parę dni temu widziałam podobny domek do twojego, miał grafitowy (czy raczej antracytowy - mam problem rozróżnić) dach, do tego okna  w kolorze dachówki (jak mi się nigdy nie podobały to do tego dachu super pasowały) i białą elewację. Był piękny! Znów nie wzięłam aparatu...  ::-(: 
Nie było żadnych szaleństw typu kamień na elewacji czy drewno  :wink:  ale całość się pięknie komponowała.
Myślę, że u Ciebie też by to pasowało, zwłaszcza, że to okno narożne i drzwi, to raczej w stulu nowoczesnym masz  :wink: 

Ale to już sama musisz zdecydować, z czym się dobrze będziesz czuć, bo to Ty będziesz codziennie do tego domu wracać  :Smile:  I ważne, zebyś Ty się w nim dobrze czuła.

Co do brudzenia białych okien, to teraz mam białe od 7 lat i wcale nie uważam, żeby się bardziej brudziły niż brązowe czy złoty dąb. Kuzynka ma własnie złoty dąb i widać na nich kurz i pajęczyny, a na moich nie  :wink:  Ale za to kropki od much z bliska widać (ale nie jest to bardzo uciążliwe, moje się fajnie myje i wcale nie robię tego często).

----------


## johana

Groszeczek, bardzo Ci dziękuję za głos  :smile:  wiem, że decyzję musze podjąć sama, ale fajnie jak inni wyrażą swoje zdanie, no w końcu się miotam  :smile:  :smile: 

właśnie taki domek jak piszesz dzisiaj widziałam i nawet mi się to spodobało całkiem "ciepło" nie urzędowo, ale boję się że to się strasznie szybko znudzi bo teraz taka moda na szarości

ja mam wątpliwość bo na tych dużych oknach będą rolety ( w kolorze okien) i myślę sobie, że jak będą zamknięte to może być strasznie szaro

----------


## IZA30

> Groszeczek, bardzo Ci dziękuję za głos  wiem, że decyzję musze podjąć sama, ale fajnie jak inni wyrażą swoje zdanie, no w końcu się miotam 
> 
> właśnie taki domek jak piszesz dzisiaj widziałam i nawet mi się to spodobało całkiem "ciepło" nie urzędowo, ale boję się że to się strasznie szybko znudzi bo teraz taka moda na szarości
> 
> ja mam wątpliwość bo na tych dużych oknach będą rolety ( w kolorze okien) i myślę sobie, że jak będą zamknięte to może być strasznie szaro


Z JAKIEGO PROJEKTU MASZ TEN DOMEK?Bardzo fajny  :smile:

----------


## johana

Cześć Iza30, projekt jest indywidualny, miał spełniać moje wszystkie no prawie wszystkie wytyczne, a ponieważ to mój drugi dom wiedziałam już czego chcę i nie bardzo miałam ochotę na kompromisy.pow 140m2

Dla wyobrażenia gdzie okna a gdzie drzwi bo te dziury takie wielkie załączam plan

I Ciebie również proszę o zdanie którą wersję kolorystyczną proponujesz  :smile: 


na dole jest front

----------


## IZA30

> Cześć Iza30, projekt jest indywidualny, miał spełniać moje wszystkie no prawie wszystkie wytyczne, a ponieważ to mój drugi dom wiedziałam już czego chcę i nie bardzo miałam ochotę na kompromisy.pow 140m2
> 
> Dla wyobrażenia gdzie okna a gdzie drzwi bo te dziury takie wielkie załączam plan
> 
> I Ciebie również proszę o zdanie którą wersję kolorystyczną proponujesz 
> 
> 
> na dole jest front


u mnie grafitowo-czarny dach,obustronny złoty dąb okna,drzwi wejściowe złoty dąb,ciemnoszara podmurówka, podbitka też taka będzie,ale w następnym roku  :wink:  Do tego mam bielutką elewację i uważam,że lepiej być nie mogło.Też kombinowałam,a to szare bonie,a to szare wstawki,ale koniec końców jest bez żadnych ozdobników i jest pięknie :big grin: 
na chwilkę wstawiam zdjęcia jak to wygląda u mnie
 tu były zdjecia

----------


## Zuzza

Johana, Każda z Twoich czterech propozycji będzie dobrze wyglądać    :wink:    Musisz sama zdecydować co ci się naprawdę podoba  :wink: 

Ja lubię nudne zestawienia, więc wybrałabym w kolejności:   4,3,2,1  Tylko te drzwi mi do żadnego zestawienia nie pasują  ::-(:    Te srebrne wstawki do zlotego dębu mnie przerażają.  Tak jak jest u Izy jest rzeczywiście super  :Smile: 

Groszeczek, też mi się ten dworek podoba  :Smile: 

Pozdrowienia!!!

----------


## johana

IZA30 bardzo ładnie, na fotkach ten złoty dąb do czarnych dachów to jest strzał w 10tkę.
W rzeczywistości jakbym miała oceniać same okna (bez pozostałych czynników) to najładniejsze orzech, a ten dąb tak sobie.

u kolegi właśnie widziałam antracyt i nawet te same drzwi w antracycie super, a w tym dębie tak jak Zuzza pisze.
Modelu drzwi nie zmienię bo mam wysokość 235cm i to jest taki wzór który mogę sprytnie odciąć u góry w niewidoczny sposób i zrobić nieruchomą nadstawkę. Poza tym jedna z niewielu firm która chce zrobić niestandardowy wymiar.

Dziś na 1 miejscu antracyt u mnie (ale jeszcze w śrdę był orzech, a dwa tyg temu złoty dąb  :smile:  :smile: )...... hehe.... boże co to będzie potem  :smile: 
Zuzza dzięki za komentarz, zapraszam innych do wyrażenia opinii. W poniedziałek zamawiam  :smile:

----------


## marnajola

> Nasza realizacja:


idealnie do mojego domku!!! czy mogłabym prosic o nazwy, numery kolorów włacznie z cokołem  :smile:  dziekuje

----------


## hubertsain

Tynk Kreisel Nanotynk silikonowy, góra – 29984, dół - 26395, cokół TM223A uziarnienie 1,2mm.




> idealnie do mojego domku!!! czy mogłabym prosic o nazwy, numery kolorów włacznie z cokołem  dziekuje

----------


## Groszeczek

Zuzza a moim zdaniem srebrne wykończenie drzwi będzie dobrze wyglądać do antracytowych okien  :wink:  Już widzę w środku srebrne klamki do okien  :wink: 
Ale zgadzam się, że do złotego dębu to już gorzej wypadnie to zestawienie ze srebrnym wykończeniem drzwi :-/
Johana złoty dąb znudzić się może tak samo jak orzech czy biel (czy antracyt  :wink:  ), tym bym się akurat nie sugerowała. Polegaj na intuicji  :Smile: 
Co do boni itp. to moim skronym zdaniem nie pasują do twojej bryły, trudno mi sobie wyobrazić takie ozdobniki np. przy narożnym oknie  :big tongue: 
Zawsze można ożywić domek wstawiając/zmieniając donice z kwiatami itp. U ciebie nie kombinowalabym już z jakimiś dodatkowymi ozdóbkami, bo już same duże powierzchnie okien moim zdaniem są "ozdobą"  :Smile: 
Co do projektu to układ rzeczywiście niekonwencjonalny - gratuluję  :Smile:  Widzę, że lubisz duże przestrzenie.
Co do wyspy to mój mąż też o niej marzy  :wink:  Przy wyborze projektu odpadały te, w których nie było na nią miejsca...
A teraz zmieniliśmy zdanie i jednak stawiamy ściankę między kuchnią a salonem. Ale wyspa w wersji mini chyba jednak będzie (już widzę jak dzieciaki mi wkoło niej biegają... :-/ ).
Do do komina to jednak małż dał się namówić na klinkierowy  :Smile:  (choć wolałabym ze zwykłej cegły, no, ale niech już będzie i tak niedowidzę tak wysoko  :wink:  ). Także dziękuję za porady  :Smile:

----------


## julo23

Bardzo ciekawy temat  :smile: 

Jak myślicie ?.... można to dać spokojnie na część elewacji frontowej domu ?
http://allegro.pl/torino-grafit-elew...433537171.html

Nada się ?  Doradzcie coś czy to będzie dobry pomysł ten gres.

Chciałem urozmaicić elewacje i uzyskać taki efekt -

----------


## martulaa

ciężko mi to sobie wyobrazić jednak myślę, że pomysł fajny!

----------


## julo23

Przymierzam sie do kupna Gres ze STARGRES-u, z Końskich. Mają nawet tani ten gres II gatunku z tym że u nich można kupić tylko I gat. a drugi dają tylko do marketów. 

http://stargres.pl/pl/oferta/o/nowosci.html
chodzi mi o ten  33x66m
II gat - ok 33zł w Castoramie
I gat. ok 50zł 
Myśle że na zwenątrz wystarczy II gatunek bo niedoskonałości nie będą aż tak widoczne na elewacji.

JAk myślicie - wyjdzie to taniej niż   marmurit - mozaika ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Przymierzam sie do kupna Gres ze STARGRES-u, z Końskich. Mają nawet tani ten gres II gatunku z tym że u nich można kupić tylko I gat. a drugi dają tylko do marketów. 
> 
> http://stargres.pl/pl/oferta/o/nowosci.html
> chodzi mi o ten  33x66m
> II gat - ok 33zł w Castoramie
> I gat. ok 50zł 
> Myśle że na zwenątrz wystarczy II gatunek bo niedoskonałości nie będą aż tak widoczne na elewacji.
> 
> JAk myślicie - wyjdzie to taniej niż   marmurit - mozaika ?


No taniej to nie będzie,
Mozaika - ok. 25-30 zł/m2 (materiał)
Płytka - 33 zł + klej + fuga + robocizna droższa

----------


## Moana

Doradźcie proszę, jaki kolor tynku pasowałby Waszym zdaniem do mojego dachu - dachówka toskańska angoba. W zamyśle pierwotnym chcieliśmy dać jakiś odcień ochry, żeby klimatem nawiązywało do południa Europy. Ale im bardziej o tym myślę, to dochodzę do wniosku, że możemy przedobrzyć i taki odcień brzoskwiniowo-brązowy może na całości elewacji nie wyglądać dobrze.
Myślimy teraz o ecru, czyli coś podobnego jak na zdjęciu - na ścianach zewnętrznych jest teraz grunt w takim biało-szarym kolorze. 
Więc jaki kolor dać? Błagam doradźcie coś, bo pilnie muszę się decydować i jestem w kropce. I jeszcze co z opaskami wokół okien? Okna są białe. Jeśli elewacja jednak ecru, to opaski dać białe, żeby podkreśliły okna?

A tak teraz wygląda mój domek:

----------


## Pyxis

Witam.
Przymierzam sie do dokonczenia elewacji. Teraz na styro jest przyklejona siatka i zagruntowana. Wykonawca mial by dokleic druga warstwe siatki, zrobic opaski dokola okien i drzwi, polozc warstwe tynku silikonowego firmy STO barwionego w masie. Pow. scian okolo 200m2. 
Jaki moze byc koszt takiej inwestycji (materialy zapewnia wykonawca)? Z jaka gotowka wogole do tego podchodzic? Macie jakies doswiadczenia?

----------


## julo23

Mi wykonawca powiedział  37zł od metra2 bez materiału (styropian, klej , siatka i tynk). Też mam ok. 200m2. 
Za bonie na pewno coś Ci doliczy.

Z materiałem biorą ok . 100-110zł  (ale zależy jaki kolor bo pigmenty są droższe gdy są ciemniejsze.)
Mówie o tynku Si-Si.

----------


## Pyxis

Tylko ja juz docieplenie mam zrobione. Chodzi o sam tynk.

----------


## keyo

może odświeżymy temat bo coś długo cisza - a z chęcią bym nowych realizacji pooglądał.

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam.
> Przymierzam sie do dokonczenia elewacji. Teraz na styro jest przyklejona siatka i zagruntowana. Wykonawca mial by dokleic druga warstwe siatki, zrobic opaski dokola okien i drzwi, polozc warstwe tynku silikonowego firmy STO barwionego w masie. Pow. scian okolo 200m2. 
> Jaki moze byc koszt takiej inwestycji (materialy zapewnia wykonawca)? Z jaka gotowka wogole do tego podchodzic? Macie jakies doswiadczenia?


80-90 zł/m2?
Taki strzał - nie wiem ile tych opasek....

----------


## Pyxis

> 80-90 zł/m2?
> Taki strzał - nie wiem ile tych opasek....


Opaski kupuje gotowe, osiatkowane.
Okien raczej ponizej sredniej (ze tak sie wyraze).

----------


## redpradnik

> Opaski kupuje gotowe, osiatkowane.
> Okien raczej ponizej sredniej (ze tak sie wyraze).


JA tez mam styropian i zasiatkowane ale... z uwagi na to ze zle siatke polozyli poprzedni klade druga warstwę.
Tak wiec siatka i tynk 30 zl za metr bez materiału
Sam tynk 20 zł 

Kraków

----------


## julo23

Wliczali wam okna do metrażu ?  Nawet te duże tarasowe ?  A co z bramą która ma 10m2 ?  Jak u was to liczyli ?

----------


## piotr5

A to nasza realizacja:

----------


## Groszeczek

*Moana*, moim zdaniem ecru/biały by właśnie najlepiej pasował  :Smile:  Albo coś od jaśniutkiego kremu.
Być może już zdecydowałaś  :wink:   :Smile: 

*Piotr5* piękny dom! Kwintesencja dobrego smaku i gustu - bardzo ładnie moim zdaniem  :Smile:  

My też się już rozglądamy na styro, choć jeszcze dachu nie ma  :wink:  i dopiero kończą ściany poddasza murować. No, ale liczę, że w pn skończą i będziemy mogli już zamówić okna  :Smile: 
Wychodzi na to, że w komplecie (styropian, klej, siatka, podkład, tynk) wychodzi taniej.
Ceny u nas od 80-110 zł za m2 robocizna+ materiał.
*
Julo23* chyba okna się odlicza? Nawt nie strasz, że to wliczają do metrażu? Muszę o to dopytać przy wycenie.

Co myślicie o drzwiach werandowych do kotłowni? Takie jak tarasowe, ale z niskim progiem i klamką? Nasza kotłownia będzie od południa i chcemy tam oprócz pieca gazowego wstawić pralkę, zlew, jakąś suszarkę podwieszaną pod sufitem i będzie takie pomieszczonko gospodarcze  :Smile:  Może gdyby drzwi były tak przeszklone jak tarasowe, to by było wskazane w "suszarni" (choć chyba ważniejsza będzie wentylacja...).
Nie widziałam takiego rozwiązania nigdzie.

----------


## Pyxis

> *
> Julo23* chyba okna się odlicza? Nawt nie strasz, że to wliczają do metrażu? Muszę o to dopytać przy wycenie.


U mnie tez nie odliczal wykonawca na pomiarach. Jak odliczy okna, to doliczy ekstra za ich obrobke. Wyjdzie na jedno.  :wink:

----------


## End_riu

@Groszeczek nie odlicza się otworów mniejszych niż 4m2. Ich obróbka zajmuje więcej czasu niż położenie kilku m2 docieplenia.
Kiedyś klient uparł się, żeby liczyć mu ze stawki godzinowej i wyszło mu minimalnie więcej niż bez odliczania.

80zł materiał + roocizna. Szczerze odradzam schodzić poniżej 95zł.

PS: Kupując samemu material zimą oszczędzicie troszkę pieniędzy. Może parapety wyjdą niemal gratis  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Groszeczek

Co do odliczania okien, to macie rację. A wydawało mi się logiczne, że za okna się powinno odliczyć powierzchnię a za obróbkę liczyć z metra bieżącego.
No, ale suma summarum macie rację, że cenowo wyjdzie podobnie.

Zastanawiam się czy można tak późno kłaść tynk (listopad nas pewnie zastanie), jeśli warunki atmosferyczne na to pozwolą, czy lepiej go przechować gdzieś (tylko w jakich warunkach? czy na budowie nie będzie za zimno?) czy może lepiej kupić wszystko bez tynku (tzn. położyć styropian, siatkę i grunt) a tynku kupić dopiero na wiosnę.
Jeszcze jest kwestia odliczeń, bo mąż coś doczytał, że jak do końca roku kupi materiały to będzie mógł je odliczyć? Ale co do tego muszę się dopytać u dobrego źródła czy na pewno tak jest i co można odliczyć.

Oczywiście na najtańsze oferty uważamy, Myślimy o firmie z polecenia, tzn. jest ekpia to robiła u teściów i rodzeństwa męża (4 lata temu i w tym roku). Jak robili 4 lata temu u teściów, gdzie teraz mieszkamy, to powiedzialam, że do nas ich na pewno nie wezmę, bo mi tak zaciaprali okna, że miałam nerwa dłuuuuugo. Jak można było okien nie zakleić jakąś folią czy gazetą??? powiedzieliby chociaż to bym sobie sama zakleiła. A oprócz tynku malowali podbitkę i okna miałam w kropki. Do dziś jeszcze jakieś są  ::-(: 
A w tym roku jak robili u rodzeństwa męża, to się chyba wyrobili, bo już okna folią pozaklejali. Poza tym wszystko wygląda ładnie i znów się zastanawiam czy ich nie wziąć.
Zobaczymy.

----------


## plusfoto

A jaki problem z VAT? Przecież jak weźmiesz ekipę z ich materiałem to zapłacisz 8% za całość, a jak sama kupisz materiał to 23% i będziesz się bujać z US. Po za tym jak kupisz sama materiał a nie daj boże coś będzie nie tak to fachowiec ci powie że materiał był nie taki a on zrobił super a jak jego materiał i robocizna to nie będzie miał wyjścia. Ja osobiście przy tynkach, wylewkach czy oknach bym nie ryzykował.

----------


## Groszeczek

> A jaki problem z VAT? Przecież jak weźmiesz ekipę z ich materiałem to zapłacisz 8% za całość, a jak sama kupisz materiał to 23% i będziesz się bujać z US. Po za tym jak kupisz sama materiał a nie daj boże coś będzie nie tak to fachowiec ci powie że materiał był nie taki a on zrobił super a jak jego materiał i robocizna to nie będzie miał wyjścia. Ja osobiście przy tynkach, wylewkach czy oknach bym nie ryzykował.


Plusfoto właśnie ta ekipa, którą bierzemy pod uwagę pracuje na powierzonym materiale, tzn. trzeba samemu kupić, jedynie tynk u teściów oni kupowali i z tego co wiem, to pracują na tynkach KABE (ale pewnie na życzenie klienta i innym też otynkowali  :wink: .
Mąż się jeszcze waha, czy samemu nie obkleić syropianem, a do reszty wziąć ekipę. Wtedy też sam będzie kupował.
Przy oknach to wiadomo, kupujemy z montażem i faktura będzie z 8% Vatem.

Nie mogę się już doczekać etapu elewacji  :Smile:  Zeszliśmy trochę z tematu, a chętnie bym kolejne domki pooglądała  :Smile:

----------


## EWBUD

Taka tam partaninka  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

Panele Rodeo dla zainteresowanych:

----------


## EWBUD

Panele Rodeo, trochę krągłości, kamień elewacyjny i ja z moim małym pomocnikiem - najchętniej by sam to zrobił  :smile:

----------


## fajna kobieta

Partaninka!!!???Ladne cacko a nie partaninka.Elegancko i z klasa...Brawo! :yes:

----------


## sanowi_

chciałabym pokazać efekt mojej elewancji czyli eleganckiej elewacji  :smile: 

tynk WEBER LA41 - panowie skończyli wczoraj tynki i jak się okazało zamówiłam za dużo wiaderek.

Jeżeli ktoś byłby zainteresowany- MAM DO ODSPRZEDANIA 2 WIADERKA + 1/2 gratis w bardzo dobrej cenie. Tynk kupiony i odebrany z fabryki Webera 18-09-2013r. Chętnych proszę o email na priv [email protected]

Przy pięknym bezchmurnym niebie wyglądać będzie znacznie lepiej (dzisiaj jest szaro i pomuro ) ale i tak mi się podoba.

pozdrawiam
iwona

----------


## yenulka

> Panele Rodeo dla zainteresowanych:


coraz bardziej się przekonuję do tych paneli  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## fajna kobieta

U mnie juz położone tylko nie pomalowane jeszcze  :smile: Wyglądają naprawdę zacnie.

----------


## EWBUD

> U mnie juz położone tylko nie pomalowane jeszcze Wyglądają naprawdę zacnie.


Czekamy na zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD



----------


## cziczu

śliczna elewacja, mogę prosić o dane co do tynku i koloru, jaki to rodzaj uziarnienia?czy jak to się tam zwie-chodzi mi o sposób kładzenia, zacierania czy coś. Jakbym chciała okreśłić mojemu wykonawcy w jaki to sposób ma  mi zrobić elewację, żebym uzyskała podobny efekt . Wiem, że coś o uziarnieniu mówił.

----------


## cziczu

Witam, 
bardzo ale to bardzo proszę o pomoc. 
Chciałam zrobić elewacje zdodatkiem drewna. Wzięłam do wyceny 4 firmy najbadziej popularne w naszej okolicy. Ale niestety żaden z nich  nie ma doświadczenia w robieniu elewacji z dodatkiem drewna. Cóż uroki mieszkania w małych mieścinkach i wsiach.Stanęło na tym, że zrobią nam ocieplenie i tynk i zostawią styropian pod drewno a na wiosnę we własnym zakresie zrobimy drewno (mąż złota rączka ale brak mu doświadczenia). Dlatego bardzo proszę o radę.Postanowiłam wziąść w sprawy w swoje ręce, żeby sie nie okazało, że zrobią coś i będę niezadowolona z efektu końcowego.
Mój dom wygląda tak:


chciałabym wstawki z drewna jak w tym domu tylko nie takie ciemne:
 i


Drewno chciałam dać na wykusz na "filary"-bo niestety trochę inaczej jest wykusz rozwiązany u mnie, na kawałku ściany przedniej i między oknami. Chcę by drewno było do górej lini okna. Nad wykuszem chciałam uzyskać podobny efekt jak na elewacj na której  się wzoruje.
Jeśli na elewację wybiorę styropian 15, to na wykusz u góry (chodzi o balkon) jakiej grubości użyć styropianu by uzyskać podobny efekt.U dolu wykuszu też wydaje mi się, że jest grubsza warstwa styropianu-czy waszym zadniem taka grubość jak na górze?
Największy problem mamy z listą startową od którego poziomu powinna iść.Czy od poziomu dolnej  linii okien czy jaka się kończy odcięcie fundamentu?
CHyba wykonawcy spieprzyli nam sprawę i mamy za nisko odcięty styrodur i teraz mamy problem przy elewacji ale tak to jest jak się człowiek nie zna.I teraz musimy kombinować.
I teraz jeszcze jedno pytanie jaki powinnam dać styropian pod drewno-czy 10 będzie o.k.?czy na tym etapie wystarczy, że położą styropian i zasiatkują a konstrukcję zrobimy i deski damy na wiosnę?Tak twierdzą fachowcy tylko czy nie idą na łatwiznę a my na wiosnę będziemy mieć "zonk" i kolejny problem. proszę pomóżcie mi rozwiać wątpliwości. 
Jeśli dam od dolnej linii listę startową i odcięcie styropianem to czy nie będzie za dużo tego podcięcia?jak to powinno wyglądać.
Czy wasi wykonawcy proponują Wam rozwiązania czy każdy sam musi wszystko powiedzić jak co ma być i panowie jadą z koksem?

----------


## yenulka

> U mnie juz położone tylko nie pomalowane jeszcze Wyglądają naprawdę zacnie.


A na jaki kolor pomalujesz w stosunku do jakiego koloru dachu?

Bo ja mam problem z koncepcją kolorystyczną  :smile:  Dach raczej panele na rąbek w kolorze grafitowym, do tego właśnie panele Rodeo - i nie wiem jaki kolor żeby ładnie się z oknami skomponowało (raczej okna w kolorze drewna, nie białe ani nie grafitowe) i do tego jakiś jaśniejszy tynk, pojęcia nie mam jaki  :smile: 

I chodzę i oglądam i jestem na etapie osiołkowi w żłoby dano  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja:

----------


## sanowi_

moja elewacja raz jeszcze ale w większym wydaniu



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


zostały mi 2 wiadra tynku sprzedam po bardzo dobrej cenie, + 1/2 wiaderka dorzucę gratis.

WEBER silikatowo-silikonowy LA 41

----------


## fajna kobieta

> Nasza realizacja:


Pieeeknniieeee wyszło!!!

----------


## fajna kobieta

> A na jaki kolor pomalujesz w stosunku do jakiego koloru dachu?
> 
> Bo ja mam problem z koncepcją kolorystyczną  Dach raczej panele na rąbek w kolorze grafitowym, do tego właśnie panele Rodeo - i nie wiem jaki kolor żeby ładnie się z oknami skomponowało (raczej okna w kolorze drewna, nie białe ani nie grafitowe) i do tego jakiś jaśniejszy tynk, pojęcia nie mam jaki 
> 
> I chodzę i oglądam i jestem na etapie osiołkowi w żłoby dano 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Jesteśmy właśnie po zakupie Sadolinu .Kolor : tek.Mysle ze będzie ok.Okna białe dachówka antracyt elewacja biała z szarym boniowaniem. :smile:

----------


## greywolf

*hubertsain*

Piękna realizacja. Mogę prosić o nazwę/symbol zastosowanego koloru i producenta?

----------


## yenulka

> Jesteśmy właśnie po zakupie Sadolinu .Kolor : tek.Mysle ze będzie ok.Okna białe dachówka antracyt elewacja biała z szarym boniowaniem.


bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź :smile: 

jak pomalujesz panele to pokaż proszę koniecznie zdjęcia  :smile: )

pozdrawiam

----------


## fajna kobieta

Sie wie  :yes:

----------


## EWBUD

> śliczna elewacja, mogę prosić o dane co do tynku i koloru, jaki to rodzaj uziarnienia?czy jak to się tam zwie-chodzi mi o sposób kładzenia, zacierania czy coś. Jakbym chciała okreśłić mojemu wykonawcy w jaki to sposób ma  mi zrobić elewację, żebym uzyskała podobny efekt . Wiem, że coś o uziarnieniu mówił.


To był tynk STO, uziarnienie 1 mm z tego co pamiętam.
A kolory? hm....    dobre pytanie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> To był tynk STO, uziarnienie 1 mm z tego co pamiętam.
> A kolory? hm....    dobre pytanie


STO Sto Silco K10 kolor 37111 (1/2 pigmentu) na w. zbrojacej ze STO Armierungsputz

----------


## EWBUD

> STO Sto Silco K10 kolor 37111 (1/2 pigmentu) na w. zbrojacej ze STO Armierungsputz


nie, nie,  Panie Kolego  :smile:

----------


## hubertsain

Tynk Kreisel Nanotynk silikonowy baranek 1,5mm, kolor 29985.





> *hubertsain*
> 
> Piękna realizacja. Mogę prosić o nazwę/symbol zastosowanego koloru i producenta?

----------


## EWBUD

Trochę słabo widać - może komuś się przyda - mi się osobiście nie podoba, ale ...........

----------


## fajna kobieta

We wszystkim potrzebny jest umiar.Tu go zabrakło.... :sad:

----------


## mest

Podglądam już od jakiegoś czasu ten temat i oglądam zdjęcia elewacji i śmiem zadać pytanie :smile:  Chcemy by nasza elewacja zewnętrzna była gładka,żadnych baranków itd. ( nie wiem czy to słuszny wybór). Jak to uzyskać? W sklepach na paletach są różne kolory ale faktury.... same baranki. Niech mi ktoś coś doradzi jak to można rozwiązać?

----------


## fighter1983

> Podglądam już od jakiegoś czasu ten temat i oglądam zdjęcia elewacji i śmiem zadać pytanie Chcemy by nasza elewacja zewnętrzna była gładka,żadnych baranków itd. ( nie wiem czy to słuszny wybór). Jak to uzyskać? W sklepach na paletach są różne kolory ale faktury.... same baranki. Niech mi ktoś coś doradzi jak to można rozwiązać?


nie sluszny. struktura odpowiada za:
- rozpraszanie swiatla (zmniejszenie nagrzewania sie)
- optyczne zgubienie niedoskonalosci w. zbrojacej (to nie gladzie gipsowe)
Gladka elewacje da sie zrobic tak aby nie pekala... ale bedzie to bardzo kosztowne i bardzo pracochlonne.

----------


## EWBUD

> nie sluszny. struktura odpowiada za:
> - rozpraszanie swiatla (zmniejszenie nagrzewania sie)
> - optyczne zgubienie niedoskonalosci w. zbrojacej (to nie gladzie gipsowe)
> Gladka elewacje da sie zrobic tak aby nie pekala... ale bedzie to bardzo kosztowne i bardzo pracochlonne.


Damy radę  :smile: 
Chociaż na 100 % to bym nie powiedział, że będzie zaj......

----------


## Groszeczek

> Trochę słabo widać - może komuś się przyda - mi się osobiście nie podoba, ale ...........


Moim zdaniem nie jest źle (w końcu zachowano jeden kolor tylko w różnych tonach, jeśli się nie mylę?) ale zabrakło mi obramowania od dołu i niepotrzebnie zrobiono ten poziomy pas nad oknem.

U mnie chyba jednak będzie bez obramowań, choć bardzo mi się podobają. Ale boję się, że przesadzę, bo jednak okien jest sporo (na elewacji ogrodowej aż 5 +drzwi do kotłowni (które planujemy zrobić werandowe, czyli będą przypominać okno balkonowe). Do tego okna będę mieć ze szprosami, więc łatwo o przesadę.
Tak jak ktoś tutaj pisał - przerabialam wszystkie opcje, z obramowaniami, z cegłą czy nadprożami, a w końcu chyba jednak postawię na prostotę  :wink: 

Dachówka zamówiona, będzie czerona angoba marsylka (Koramic), do tego rynny w kolorze dachu, kominy z klinkieru, też w kolorze dachu.
Nadbitka w kolorze dąb złocisty (lakierobejca firmy V33), okna białe.
Elewacja jeszcze przed nami (wcześniej dach = w połowie października i okna).

Mam dwa pytania:
1. Czy ktoś ma może elewację w kolorze KABE 10020? Chciałabym, żeby nasza elewacja była ecru, ale żeby nie wpadała w żółć ani w róż.
Na wzornikach jakoś mi to inaczej wygląda niż na całym domu...

2. Nie wiem, czy to odpowiedni wątek, pewnie nie, ale może doradzicie. Czy montować okna jak jeszcze nie ma dachu? Tzn. mają przyjść w połowie października (mogą mieć poślizg z tydzień) a jak teraz zamówimy okna to montaż wypadnie gdzieś za miesiąc, czyli początkiem listopada). Czy wstrzymać się z montażem okien aż skończą dach? Boimy się, że przy dachu mogą np. wybić szybę?
Ale z drugiej strony, jakoś wymieniają dachy przy remontach w gotowych budynkach i dają radę, nie?  :wink: 
Rodzice nam doradzają wstrzymać się z oknami aż skończą dach.
Ja to znów narwana jestem i chciałabym jeszcze w tym roku zdążyć ocieplić dom. Ale czy w listopadzie nie za późno na tynk?

----------


## EWBUD



----------


## EWBUD



----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek z tymi obramowaniami (to zdjecie w slabej jakosci) to mi sie przypomniala ta elewacja w zolte paski adidasa  :smile: 
wprawdzie tutaj nie jest to az tak "odjechane" ale niedaleko niedaleko.
Po co ludzie sobie tak robia?

----------


## EWBUD

może lubią?  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> może lubią?


moze i tak... dlatego ja tak bardzo nie lubie doradzac kolorow i dodatkow do elewacji....

----------


## marusiaj

Witam,
Mam prośbę o pomoc - jeśli takie pytanie już się pojawiło, to z góry przepraszam, to moje pierwsze kroki na forum. Planuję mieć elewację w odcieniach szarości, czarną dachówkę. Teraz zastanawiam się nad podbitką - jaka powinna być, żeby komponować się z resztą? Możecie mi coś poradzić, w którym kierunku powinnam iść?

----------


## hubertsain

Masz w sumie do wyboru trzy rozwiązania:
- podbitka w kolorze dachu:


- podbitka w kolorze okien:


- podbitka tynkowana:





> Witam,
> Mam prośbę o pomoc - jeśli takie pytanie już się pojawiło, to z góry przepraszam, to moje pierwsze kroki na forum. Planuję mieć elewację w odcieniach szarości, czarną dachówkę. Teraz zastanawiam się nad podbitką - jaka powinna być, żeby komponować się z resztą? Możecie mi coś poradzić, w którym kierunku powinnam iść?

----------


## fajna kobieta

Ja mam u siebie podbitke  w kolorze elewacji i powiem ci ze wyglada super! Mój dom jest bardzo podobny do tego ze zdjęcia nr 3. :yes:

----------


## Kasia150

Ja mam czarną blachodachówkę i podbitkę, oraz obróbki z blachy w jasnoszarym kolorze, przy czerni dachu wydaje się biała. Dach dla mnie wygląda właśnie tak jak chciałam. Można zobaczyć w mojej galerii. Elewacji jeszcze nie ma, ale będzie coś jasnego.

----------


## rafstraz

hej może tu mi szczęście dopisze...
Potrzebuję Waszych opinii co do wykończenia zewnętrzego mojej parterówki. Bardzo proszę jak Wy widzielibyście mój domek w jakich kolorach, z jakimi ozdobami. Niebawem będą ocieplać styropianem i chciałabym aby ktoś doradził w tej kwestii bo Wykonawca zrobi to co Inwestor każe  :wink: . Sęk w tym , że Inwestorowi brak pomysłów. 
Czy ramki wokół okien jeszcze sa na czasie? 
Jak ozdobić wejście główne (drzwi są we wnęce)?
Jaka kolorystyka???biel odpada!!!
Co zrobić aby kolorem i ozdobnikami nie zaniżyć domku a dodać mu uroku.?
Czekam na Wasze sugestie, albo przekierowanie do właściwych osób z forum.

     front
   prawa strona
          tył
         lewa strona

----------


## justkas

> Ja mam u siebie podbitke  w kolorze elewacji i powiem ci ze wyglada super! Mój dom jest bardzo podobny do tego ze zdjęcia nr 3.


Mam pytanie od kiedy ta podbitka jest u Ciebie? Nie ma z nią problemów, nie ma rys,nie pęka?Zastanawialiśmy się nad takim rozwiązaniem, bardzo mi się podoba, ale wykonawca nas zniechęcił mówiąc że trwałość takiej podbitki to ok 2 lat i później trzeba poprawić. Opcje są dwie albo on  ma rację albo trzeba szukać kogoś kto to dobrze zrobi.

----------


## fajna kobieta

U mnie podbitka jest dopiero co położona jakiś miesiąc temu ale wujek ma tez takie rozwiazanie i absolutnie nic sie nie dzieje. :jaw drop: Tak naprawdę to właśnie u wujka zobaczyliśmy to rozwiazanie i bardzo nam sie spodobało wiec zrobiliśmy i u nas.Wujek mieszka juz ponad 6 lat i jedyne co to walczy z jaskolkami które sobie gniazda w podbitce właśnie robią. :big lol:

----------


## EWBUD

> Mam pytanie od kiedy ta podbitka jest u Ciebie? Nie ma z nią problemów, nie ma rys,nie pęka?Zastanawialiśmy się nad takim rozwiązaniem, bardzo mi się podoba, ale wykonawca nas zniechęcił mówiąc że trwałość takiej podbitki to ok 2 lat i później trzeba poprawić. Opcje są dwie albo on  ma rację albo trzeba szukać kogoś kto to dobrze zrobi.


nie ma racji - jak dobrze zrobi, to co tam ma się zepsuć?

----------


## redpradnik

Skończona moja elewacja 

Kolor Nutria 16 Caparol 

Cegła przed wejściem CRH Purple

----------


## justkas

mowa była o pojawianiu się pęknięć i rys np. na łączeniu płyt osb, a podobno  jest to wynikiem tego że dach jest konstrukcją która cały czas pracuje

----------


## marusiaj

Bardzo dziękuję za podpowiedzi, zdjęcia piękne tylko żebym jeszcze się umiała na coś zdecydować :smile: Dramat po prostu

----------


## mitch

Cześć Wam  :smile: 


Moja stodoła w kolorze "graphit 18", tynk Caparol. Dostawca forumowy, fighter1983 - polecam z czystym sumieniem  :smile:

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza kolejna praca docieplenia i elewacji budynku. Tynk Kreisel nanotynk silikonowy kolory 29985 oraz 27337 . Podbitka grafitowa z PCV, grafitowe parapety klinkierowe:

----------


## greywolf

*mitch*, gratuluje, wyszło prosto i elegancko.
*hubertsain*, przepiękna realizacja!

----------


## fajna kobieta

*mitch* dlaczego stodoła? Bardzo ładna bryła i elewacja.Taka elegancka bez udziwnień. :yes:

----------


## mitch

> *mitch* dlaczego stodoła? Bardzo ładna bryła i elewacja.Taka elegancka bez udziwnień.


Bo taka stodołowata, za krótki dach zrobiliśmy  :wink:  Jak będziemy budować drugą "stodołę", mam nadzieję, że unikniemy wielu błędów  :smile:

----------


## evie_ei

> Mam dwa pytania:
> 1. Czy ktoś ma może elewację w kolorze KABE 10020? Chciałabym, żeby nasza elewacja była ecru, ale żeby nie wpadała w żółć ani w róż.
> Na wzornikach jakoś mi to inaczej wygląda niż na całym domu...
> 
> 2. Nie wiem, czy to odpowiedni wątek, pewnie nie, ale może doradzicie. Czy montować okna jak jeszcze nie ma dachu? Tzn. mają przyjść w połowie października (mogą mieć poślizg z tydzień) a jak teraz zamówimy okna to montaż wypadnie gdzieś za miesiąc, czyli początkiem listopada). Czy wstrzymać się z montażem okien aż skończą dach? Boimy się, że przy dachu mogą np. wybić szybę?
> Ale z drugiej strony, jakoś wymieniają dachy przy remontach w gotowych budynkach i dają radę, nie? 
> Rodzice nam doradzają wstrzymać się z oknami aż skończą dach.
> Ja to znów narwana jestem i chciałabym jeszcze w tym roku zdążyć ocieplić dom. Ale czy w listopadzie nie za późno na tynk?


Groszeczku, nie było mnie długo, dlatego dopiero teraz piszę. Elewacja skończona. Też miałam dylemat czy nie wyjdzie żółta. Udało się, jest ecru, bardzo jasne Kreisel 29989
Dom nie nadaje się jeszcze do prezentowania, bo bałagan wokół nieziemski.
Wracam do kominów-zrobiłam fotki telefonem, ale były nieczytelne. Nasze kominy są jednak z klinkieru, takiego nierównego, matowego, nie z cegły.
My mieliśmy zamontowane okna przed dachem. Nic się nie stało. 
Dom ocieplaliśmy dwa lata temu  /styro, klej, siatka, klej/. Dopiero  teraz  zrobiliśmy tynk.

----------


## Groszeczek

evie dzięki  :Smile:  Okna zamówiliśmy, montaż przewidziany na 21 listopada - chyba najwyższy czas. Za to ekipa od dachu się nie pokzała, przywieźli tylko materiał na więźbę przedwczoraj :-/ Umowę mamy podpisaną to muszą się wywiązać, ale frustrujące jest jak jest tak piękna pogoda, a budowa stoi miesiąć i się kurzy bo nic nie robią. Tylko mąż wyrównał nieco ziemę wokół.
Myśleliśmy jeszcze przed zimą obkleić styro i połóżyć tynk, zeby 2 razy rusztowania nie rozkładać, ale chyba przełożymy to na wiosnę, bo boimy się mrozów.
dzięki za podanie koloru tynku. Jestem zdecydowana na ecru  :Smile:  i będzie jednak bez obramówek. Trochę mi żal, ale intuicja mi podpowiada, że to będzie na korzyść domu. Parpety i kominy będą z ceglastego klinkieru. Dach też ceglasty. Bez szaleństw, ale może wyjdzie sielsko, a raczej swojsko i z klasą... zobaczymy.

----------


## Hubert ostrow

mitch

mam pytanko mozesz napisac jaki masz tynk?kolor,firma,nr

----------


## mitch

> mitch
> 
> mam pytanko mozesz napisac jaki masz tynk?kolor,firma,nr


Napisałem nad zdjęciami  :smile:  Caparol, graphit 18. Kolor, to jest trudna sprawa. Jest kilka odcieni ciemniejszy od białego. U nas grunt był w kolorze.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Bo taka stodołowata, za krótki dach zrobiliśmy  Jak będziemy budować drugą "stodołę", mam nadzieję, że unikniemy wielu błędów


mi się podoba, bardzo!

----------


## oliwkawawa

> 


Podobny do BILBO. Masz zdjęcia elewacji od ogrodu?

----------


## oliwkawawa

U nas podbitka w kolorze dachu:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> hej może tu mi szczęście dopisze...
> Potrzebuję Waszych opinii co do wykończenia zewnętrzego mojej parterówki. Bardzo proszę jak Wy widzielibyście mój domek w jakich kolorach, z jakimi ozdobami. Niebawem będą ocieplać styropianem i chciałabym aby ktoś doradził w tej kwestii bo Wykonawca zrobi to co Inwestor każe . Sęk w tym , że Inwestorowi brak pomysłów. 
> Czy ramki wokół okien jeszcze sa na czasie? 
> Jak ozdobić wejście główne (drzwi są we wnęce)?
> Jaka kolorystyka???biel odpada!!!
> Co zrobić aby kolorem i ozdobnikami nie zaniżyć domku a dodać mu uroku.?
> Czekam na Wasze sugestie, albo przekierowanie do właściwych osób z forum.
> 
>      front
> ...


To i ja czekam na opinie, bo mam podobną bryłę i też szukam inspiracji  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Cześć Wam 
> 
> 
> Moja stodoła w kolorze "graphit 18", tynk Caparol. Dostawca forumowy, fighter1983 - polecam z czystym sumieniem


Dziekuje za opinie  :smile:  faktycznie fajnie wyszlo  :smile: 
Tynk: Caparol Amphisilan FP K15 (silikonowy)
Wzornik: CaparolColor
Kolor: Graphit18

----------


## fajna kobieta

> U nas podbitka w kolorze dachu:


Fajnie to wyglada. Jest taka spójność dachu z podbita.Podoba mi sie  :yes:

----------


## pawelz33

> Nasza kolejna praca docieplenia i elewacji budynku. Tynk Kreisel nanotynk silikonowy kolory 29985 oraz 27341. Podbitka grafitowa z PCV, grafitowe parapety klinkierowe:



Żeby doprecyzować szary to 27337  :smile:

----------


## asia_krakowianka

Witajcie :smile: 
Z budową domu ruszam na wiosnę 2014 więc zdjęć jeszcze nie ma, może za rok o tej porze coś będzie można pooglądać :smile: 
Ale już dziś mam pytanie - musimy powoli decydować o wyborze okien, a ich kolor i rodzaj ściśle wiążą się z późniejszym wyglądem elewacji. Podoba mi się połączenie tynku, drewna i płyt (metalowyc, cementowych). Kolory - grafit, szary, biel, brąz. Tylko jak to połączyć? Jakie dobrać kolory? Jakie do tego okna?
Może komuś z Was się jakiś pomysł nasunie jak to rozplanować? Poniżej kilka inspiracji jakie mi się podobają, a rysunki to projekt.

----------


## imrahil

> U nas podbitka w kolorze dachu:


co to za podbitka?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> co to za podbitka?


Firma Asko, PVC.

----------


## minia111

świetne projekty

----------


## tereska77

> U nas podbitka w kolorze dachu:
> Załącznik 220863Załącznik 220864Załącznik 220865


Bardzo ladnie, u nas tez w kolorze dachu bedzie. Mam pytanie o swiatelka w podbitce. Jaki jest odstep miedzy swiatelkami? Ja sie boje dac za gesto, a ze nie mam mozliwosci jechac na budowe, to niestety musze to obgadac z elektrykiem przez telefon :sick:

----------


## yenulka

> Załącznik 220865


Bardzo ładnie to wygląda :smile: 
Mogłabyś podać jakieś szczegóły odnośnie koloru drzwi i okien? Świetnie się to z kolorem dachu komponuje.

----------


## lukasza

> Żeby doprecyzować szary to 27337


Uuuu ale kopia, niemal wierna domu w lesie M. Rubika
Jak się komuś dom podoba to zobaczcie projekty Rubika

----------


## wodnikszuwarek

> Żeby doprecyzować szary to 27337


Superancko wygląda, gratulacje

----------


## JejoX

Co sądzicie o takim kolorze elewacji , takiej stolarce i obróbce okien i podbitce???

----------


## Yaa

> U nas podbitka w kolorze dachu:
> Załącznik 220863Załącznik 220864Załącznik 220865


a mozesz pokazac wiekszy kawalek budynku ?

zastanawiam sie nad kolorem podbitki, jedna z opcji to grafit

a u ciebie co to za podbitka ?

----------


## Yaa

a czy ma ktos moze w swoich zbiorach grafitowe dachy przy bialych scianach i z jasna i ciemna podbitka ?
najlepiej jakby dach byl kopertowy  :smile: 

nie moge sie zdecydowac...

----------


## fajna kobieta

*JejoX* bardzo ładnie! Tak elegancko. :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Co sądzicie o takim kolorze elewacji , takiej stolarce i obróbce okien i podbitce???



Bardzo ładnie.

----------


## BCS

Idealna harmonia elewacji zdobieni i okien, ale dach zaburzony przez różne kąty.

----------


## fajna kobieta

Ja tam żadnych zaburzeń nie widzę. :eek:

----------


## EWBUD

Dawno nic nie było ciekawego :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Dawno nic nie było ciekawego


Widzicie to zdjęcie? 
Bo ja nie  :smile: 



Już widzę  :smile:

----------


## Yaa

fajna kosteczka
taras troche jak w bloku i pewnie rownie potrzebny jak wszystkie tarasy/balkony na pietrze w domkach
 ale ogolnie dobrze wyglada

----------


## misiupl

Kostka fajna, ciekawa. Czy we wgłębieniach elewacji wystają kątowniki pod drewno? Sam się zastanawiam czy dać na kątownikach a'la ciesielskich czy jednak podwójny ruszt z kantówek.

----------


## GraMar

Piotrku, w Twoim fotoalbumie jest jedna fotografia, gdzie są drobne subtelne prążki na rogach elewacji-to jest tam malowane?

Czy ta elewacja może być zrobiona bez paneli, kolory na dole, ale malowaniem?
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z159.html

Na powyższej fotce, tej biurowej kostki są zacieki spod parapetów- czy należy się z tym liczyć na jasnej elewacji?
dzięki




> Widzicie ?

----------


## Sharlotka

*Hubert i Fighter,*

spece Wy nasi najlepsi, pomóżcie proszę, bo kto, jak nie Wy - szukam z Caparola dwóch odcieni tynku silikonowego:

- złamanej bieli (w kierunku szarości, nie żółci)
- jasno czy też "średnio" szarego - na dół domu (wysoki fundament) 

Wstępnie wybraliśmy na podstawie wzornika kolory:

- Kiesel 18 + Kiesel 14

lub:

- Graphit 18 + Graphit 14

lub:

- Basalt  14 + Basalt 18

Z tym, że wybieranie na podstawie wzornika to jednak ryzyko.....

Proszę napiszcie, które kolory wg Waszego doświadczenia i wiedzy będą najbardziej odpowiadać naszym założeniom?

----------


## EWBUD

> Piotrku, w Twoim fotoalbumie jest jedna fotografia, gdzie są drobne subtelne prążki na rogach elewacji-to jest tam malowane?
> 
> Czy ta elewacja może być zrobiona bez paneli, kolory na dole, ale malowaniem?
> http://z500.pl/projekt/Z159.html
> 
> Na powyższej fotce, tej biurowej kostki są zacieki spod parapetów- czy należy się z tym liczyć na jasnej elewacji?
> dzięki


Prążki? hm.... możesz linka wysłać? bo nie mogę znależć  :smile: 
Czy może być zrobiona bez paneli ale w ich miejsce inny kolor? czy też namalowane deski? bo nie do końca rozumiem.
Zacieki - to było na 2 dzień po położeniu tynku, tynk był jeszcze wilgotny i padał drobny deszczyk i zrobił się taki mały zaciek, ale jak wyschło to już śladu nie ma.

----------


## EWBUD

> *Hubert i Fighter,*
> 
> spece Wy nasi najlepsi, pomóżcie proszę, bo kto, jak nie Wy - szukam z Caparola dwóch odcieni tynku silikonowego:
> 
> - złamanej bieli (w kierunku szarości, nie żółci)
> - jasno czy też "średnio" szarego - na dół domu (wysoki fundament) 
> 
> Wstępnie wybraliśmy na podstawie wzornika kolory:
> 
> ...


co prawda nie jestem ani Hubertem ani Fighterem  :smile: 
Ale pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć.
Czytając Twój post od razu pomyślałem o: kiesel - jeszcze nawet nie zacząłem czytać Twoich propozycji  :smile: 
A więc wg mnie: Kiesel.

----------


## GraMar

dzięki



> Prążki? hm.... możesz linka wysłać? bo nie mogę znależć _ -to folder z 23.09.13r, fotka chyba 6._
> Czy może być zrobiona bez paneli ale w ich miejsce inny kolor? czy też namalowane deski? bo nie do końca rozumiem. C_hodzi o to, czy można łączyć obok siebie kolory tynku barwionego w strukturze, bez montowania paneli, np  tynk waniliowy z czekoladowym??_
> Zacieki - to było na 2 dzień po położeniu tynku, tynk był jeszcze wilgotny i padał drobny deszczyk i zrobił się taki mały zaciek, ale jak wyschło to już śladu nie ma. _Myślę nad elewacją, która poszerzy i optycznie obniży mój budynek, a więc poprzeczne pasy, łączenia, obsadzenie krzewami_

----------


## EWBUD

> dzięki


Ten?

Tutaj  bonie były robione w tynku, tzn. naklejana taśma.

Łączenie kolorów - nie ma problemu z takim połączeniem tynku.

----------


## GraMar

cudne te prążki mniam        :yes: 





> Ten?
> 
> Tutaj  bonie były robione w tynku, tzn. naklejana taśma.
> 
> Łączenie kolorów - nie ma problemu z takim połączeniem tynku.

----------


## Sharlotka

> co prawda nie jestem ani Hubertem ani Fighterem 
> Ale pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć.
> Czytając Twój post od razu pomyślałem o: kiesel - jeszcze nawet nie zacząłem czytać Twoich propozycji 
> A więc wg mnie: Kiesel.


*Ewbuxxxo,*
bardzo wielkie dzięki za podpowiedź - na żywo KIESEL nie jest taki "buro-mysi"? - bo taki się wydaje na wzorniku.

----------


## EWBUD

> *Ewbuxxxo,*
> bardzo wielkie dzięki za podpowiedź - na żywo KIESEL nie jest taki "buro-mysi"? - bo taki się wydaje na wzorniku.



Ej........... pytasz faceta o kolor?  :smile: 
Przypomnij się jutro to sprawdzę gdzie ten Kiesel robiłem bo gdzieś się przewinął - ale tak bez kajetu to nie pamiętam gdzie, a kajet w aucie.

----------


## Sharlotka

Wiem, że to najczęściej jak kulą w płot :big grin: 
OK bardzo dziękuję, przypomnę się - a może robiłeś gdzieś też Graphit i Basalt? :smile:

----------


## kori

wiem, ze w tym wątku zamieszczamy tylko fotki elewacji, ale mam problem z zaprojektowaniem finalnej elewacji, tj kolor, ew bonie etc.
czy macie moze jakieś sprawdzone strony internetowe z biblioteką elwwacji, ew jakis program, zeby zaprojektować??

----------


## EWBUD

> Wiem, że to najczęściej jak kulą w płot
> OK bardzo dziękuję, przypomnę się - a może robiłeś gdzieś też Graphit i Basalt?



Jasny siwy - kiesel 14
ciemny pas od okna po lewej stronie to graphite 12

----------


## EWBUD

> Jasny siwy - kiesel 14
> ciemny pas od okna po lewej stronie to graphite 12


Tylko takie znalazłem.

----------


## imrahil

a coś białego delikatnie przechodzącego w cieplejszym kierunku? tynk silikonowy Kreisel lub Caparol

----------


## EWBUD

A jaki to jest cieplejszy kierunek?
np....

 :smile:

----------


## Sharlotka

> Jasny siwy - kiesel 14
> ciemny pas od okna po lewej stronie to graphite 12


A  niestety zdjęć nie widzę, z postu wynika, że umieszczałeś :sad:

----------


## ivy17

> A  niestety zdjęć nie widzę, z postu wynika, że umieszczałeś


sharlo ja widze fotki

----------


## fajna kobieta

Ładnie!  :yes:

----------


## Sharlotka

*Ivy,*
thanks, teraz widzę!!!!

Piękna elewacja  i fajne kolory- dziękuję, *Ewbuxxxo*!!!

----------


## Sharlotka

A tu, co to za cudne kolory??:

http://www.fotosik.pl/u/ewbudlipsko/.../album/1544661

Świetne elewacje robicie, *Ewbuxxxo*!!!!!

----------


## imrahil

> A jaki to jest cieplejszy kierunek?
> np....


W stronę beżu. Kolor biały delikatnie złamany w stronę beżu.

----------


## EWBUD

> A tu, co to za cudne kolory??:
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/u/ewbudlipsko/.../album/1544661
> 
> Świetne elewacje robicie, *Ewbuxxxo*!!!!!


Nqg  - Ferro 55 
Nqg - kuhl weiss

----------


## EWBUD

[QUOTE=imrahil;6270792]W stronę beżu. Kolor biały delikatnie złamany w stronę beżu.[/QUOTE

Savanne 18? - to tylko propozycja  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> Savanne 18? - to tylko propozycja


Dzięki. Chyba o coś takiego nam chodziło  :smile:

----------


## fajna kobieta

U siebie mam grafitowy dach i biała elewacje ale okna  nie grafitowe tylko białe. :wink:

----------


## misiupl

> Mamy grafitowy dach, grafitowe okna, z małżonką stwierdziliśmy, że kolor biały będzie pasował. Czy ma ktoś zdjęcia elewacji wykonanej takim tynkiem?


zobacz tutaj: http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/20...emne-okna.html

----------


## greywolf

*Sharlotka*,

Może pomogę. Nie tak dawno sukcesywnie wykonywałem benedyktyńską pracę przekopując wątki i szukając na forum domów o podobnej kolorystyce, z zamiarem znalezienia czegoś odpowiedniego do odświeżenia swojej elewacji. Podobne zestawienia kolorystyczne z caparola do poszukiwanych przez Ciebie znalazłem m.in. u: 
- *ardea*; 
- *atika*;
- *balbina*;
- *kris_bialystok*;
- *moorela*;
- *myszonik*;
- *spirea*;
- *tatarak*. 

Koloru dla siebie nie wybrałem do dzisiaj :wink: , ale w 2014 na pewno zrobię lifting elewacji. Trudno wybrać bo wszystkie wyselekcjonowane przeze mnie elewacje u ww. użytkowników są przepiękne. Mam nawet wynotowane gdzieś w kajecie jakie nazwy kolorów tynków były u ww użytkowników. Jeśli chcesz, mogę poszukać. Może przyda się Tobie lub innym szukającym w przyszłości przełamanych bieli wpadających w szarości z caparola.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Bardzo ladnie, u nas tez w kolorze dachu bedzie. Mam pytanie o swiatelka w podbitce. Jaki jest odstep miedzy swiatelkami? Ja sie boje dac za gesto, a ze nie mam mozliwosci jechac na budowe, to niestety musze to obgadac z elektrykiem przez telefon


rety, wieki mnie tu nie było...

odległość ok 2,8 m

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Bardzo ładnie to wygląda
> Mogłabyś podać jakieś szczegóły odnośnie koloru drzwi i okien? Świetnie się to z kolorem dachu komponuje.


dziękuję!
orzech  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> a mozesz pokazac wiekszy kawalek budynku ?
> 
> zastanawiam sie nad kolorem podbitki, jedna z opcji to grafit
> 
> a u ciebie co to za podbitka ?


podbitka grafitowa z PVC.
nie wiem czy będzie dobrze widać, ale wrzucam zdjęcia.

----------


## Sharlotka

*Greywolf,*

BARDZO Ci dziękuję za zestawienie, kawał ciężkiej dobrej roboty wykonałeś  :jaw drop:  -  my już wybraliśmy tynk - kolorystyka bardzo podobna do użytkowników, których wymieniłeś, zgodnie z zasadą, że prostota i pierwsza myśl są najlepsze :smile:  - po prostu złamana biel i delikatna szarość: 
Caparol Graphit 16 i Graphit 13.

----------


## robercikzs

Poszukuje zdjęć, na których będą zestawione razem okna w okleinie winchester (lub jakiś jasny odcień drewna) i drzwi wejściowe w kolorze antracytowym/szarym.
Do tej pory poszukiwałem drzwi w okleinie winchester, ale po wizji lokalnej okazuje się, że żadna okleina nie odwzorowuje dokładnie okleiny Schueco i zastanawiam się nad drzwiami w kolorze antracytowym/szarym.

Z góry serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## hubertsain

Znalazłem taką fotkę:





> Poszukuje zdjęć, na których będą zestawione razem okna w okleinie winchester (lub jakiś jasny odcień drewna) i drzwi wejściowe w kolorze antracytowym/szarym.
> Do tej pory poszukiwałem drzwi w okleinie winchester, ale po wizji lokalnej okazuje się, że żadna okleina nie odwzorowuje dokładnie okleiny Schueco i zastanawiam się nad drzwiami w kolorze antracytowym/szarym.
> 
> Z góry serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## pawko_

> Poszukuje zdjęć, na których będą zestawione razem okna w okleinie winchester (lub jakiś jasny odcień drewna) i drzwi wejściowe w kolorze antracytowym/szarym.
> Do tej pory poszukiwałem drzwi w okleinie winchester, ale po wizji lokalnej okazuje się, że żadna okleina nie odwzorowuje dokładnie okleiny Schueco i zastanawiam się nad drzwiami w kolorze antracytowym/szarym.
> 
> Z góry serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc.


Są drzwi drewniane w bardzo podbnym kolorze tylko słabo szukałeś (nie pamiętam jakie, ale widziałem). Ja mam metalowe. Kiedyś wrzucałem zdjęcia elewacji, ale zginęły one w gąszczu innych postów. Dla przypomnienia

Załącznik 133372
Załącznik 133373
Załącznik 133375
Załącznik 133376
Załącznik 133377


Załącznik 133378
Załącznik 133379
Załącznik 133380
Załącznik 133381
Załącznik 133382

----------


## robercikzs

> Są drzwi drewniane w bardzo podbnym kolorze tylko słabo szukałeś (nie pamiętam jakie, ale widziałem). Ja mam metalowe. Kiedyś wrzucałem zdjęcia elewacji, ale zginęły one w gąszczu innych postów. Dla przypomnienia


To, że są drzwi w podobnym kolorze to wiem. Widziałem takowe naocznie (stalowe), ale ich okleina nie zachwyciła mnie. Np. w Wikędzie okleina winchester nie jest podobna (brak sęków) do tej z Schueco, w Mikea odcień jest znacznie ciemniejszy.
Dlatego skłaniam się ku antracytowemu lub RAL7024.

Jakiego producenta masz drzwi? Jaką okleinę maja okna?

*hubertsain*
wielkie dzięki.

----------


## pawko_

Drzwi z KMT są indentyczne jak okleina winchester na Schuco od Jezierskiego. Brama garażowa Wiśniowskiego identyczna jak reszta. Także wszystko dobrałem pod tą samą okleinę   :smile:

----------


## GraMar

*Zdrowych, pogodnych Świąt oraz pomyślności w Nowym Roku*

----------


## robercikzs

> Drzwi z KMT są indentyczne jak okleina winchester na Schuco od Jezierskiego. Brama garażowa Wiśniowskiego identyczna jak reszta. Także wszystko dobrałem pod tą samą okleinę


Jak długo masz te drzwi i jak się sprawują?
Wyczytałem niepochlebne opinie o produkcie tej firmy jakim są drzwi.

----------


## Spartankaa

Nasza prawie  :Smile:  skończona.

----------


## mar.d

> podbitka grafitowa z PVC.
> nie wiem czy będzie dobrze widać, ale wrzucam zdjęcia.


oliwkawawa możesz proszę napisać co to za dachówka, szukam dachówki dla siebie a Twój dach bardzo mi się podoba.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarko17

Moja elewacja :smile: 
Został cokół ale to przed kostką.. :big grin:

----------


## GraMar

Czy możesz pokazać więcej fotek swojej pięknej podbitki, szczególnie na "zakrętach", dziękuję.




> Moja elewacja
> Został cokół ale to przed kostką

----------


## colanika

super i Ci to wyszło   







> Moja elewacja
> Został cokół ale to przed kostką..

----------


## jarko17

> Czy możesz pokazać więcej fotek swojej pięknej podbitki, szczególnie na "zakrętach", dziękuję.


Postaram się jutro cyknąć fotki podbitce :smile: 




> super i Ci to wyszło


Dzięki, miło :smile:

----------


## deskjet

> Moja elewacja
> Został cokół ale to przed kostką..


Jarko sliczny domek.Jaki macie kolor okien i bramy garazowej?

----------


## wierka

*Jarko17* - aż mnie skręciło, jak zobaczyłam Twój dom.  :big grin: 
Właśnie tak ma wyglądać mój domek!! 
Bryła jest zupełnie inna, ale chodzi mi o wykończenie. 
Idealnie! Pięknie!!

----------


## amglad1

Jarko, 
super!!!!!!!!!!
mam pytanie -te szare dodatki - chyba bonie to się zwie - to jest wypukłe? co to jest tak dokładnie? kawałek styro dolepiony?
jaki tynk i kolory? pytam z ciekawości bo u mnie ma byc podobnie?
i czy te bonie to droga sprawa?
będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź
gratuluję ślicznego domku

----------


## kori

deskjet pytanie z innej beczki, jakiego producenta macie drzwi, czy to są stalówki??

----------


## jarko17

> Jarko sliczny domek.Jaki macie kolor okien i bramy garazowej?


Dzięki :smile:  kolor to standardowy złoty dąb. Okna firmy Oknoplus a brama Wiśniowski.




> *Jarko17* - aż mnie skręciło, jak zobaczyłam Twój dom. 
> Właśnie tak ma wyglądać mój domek!! 
> Bryła jest zupełnie inna, ale chodzi mi o wykończenie. 
> Idealnie! Pięknie!!


Dziękuję. Życzę powodzonka w realizacji! :smile: 




> Jarko, 
> super!!!!!!!!!!
> mam pytanie -te szare dodatki - chyba bonie to się zwie - to jest wypukłe? co to jest tak dokładnie? kawałek styro dolepiony?
> jaki tynk i kolory? pytam z ciekawości bo u mnie ma byc podobnie?
> i czy te bonie to droga sprawa?
> będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź
> gratuluję ślicznego domku


Te szare to bonie wykonane ze stryropianu 2cm. Nam dociepleniowcy nie doliczyli ani grosza. 
Kolor szary to K11750 a reszta 10030. Tynk KABE NOVALIT.




> deskjet pytanie z innej beczki, jakiego producenta macie drzwi, czy to są stalówki??


Pytanie do mnie czy do deskjet'a? :big grin:

----------


## jarko17

Na prośbę wstawiam jeszcze fotki podbitki :smile:  Sorki za "wywrócone" zdjęcia.

----------


## kori

sorki jarko17, to było pytanie do Ciebie.
Bo bardzo mi się podoba wzór Twoich drzwi

----------


## jarko17

> sorki jarko17, to było pytanie do Ciebie.
> Bo bardzo mi się podoba wzór Twoich drzwi


 :big grin:  Są to drzwi lokalnego producenta firmy Jastrzemski z Kobióra. Drzwi są drewniane.

----------


## Hubert ostrow

Witam zwracam sie z prosbą ,planuje wykonac elewacje,mam parterowy dom,dach,okna,brama,drzwi w antracycie.Chciałbym aby kolor elewacji był biały przechodzący w ekri,coś na zasadzie ciepły biały,ewentualnie biały.Jeśli ktoś ma takie zestawienie prosze o fotki i podpowiedzi.Z góry dziękuje

----------


## mar.d

> Witam zwracam sie z prosbą ,planuje wykonac elewacje,mam parterowy dom,dach,okna,brama,drzwi w antracycie.Chciałbym aby kolor elewacji był biały przechodzący w ekri,coś na zasadzie ciepły biały,ewentualnie biały.Jeśli ktoś ma takie zestawienie prosze o fotki i podpowiedzi.Z góry dziękuje



Hubert napisz więcej o swoim dachu, jaka dachówka, jakie koszty. 
Ja też buduje parterówkę jakieś 320m2 dachu, zastanawiam się czym przykryć/

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawko_

> Jak długo masz te drzwi i jak się sprawują?
> Wyczytałem niepochlebne opinie o produkcie tej firmy jakim są drzwi.


Jeśli ekipa prawidłowo je zamontuje to będziesz zadowolony.

----------


## Hubert ostrow

[QUOTE=mar.d;6292415]Hubert napisz więcej o swoim dachu, jaka dachówka, jakie koszty. 
Ja też buduje parterówkę jakieś 320m2 dachu, zastanawiam się czym przykryć/

Projekt to Dom w amarantusach z archonu pokryty dachówka monza plus antracyt około 360m2,poddasze nieużytkowe.Co do pokryć to masz szeroki wybór.

----------


## mar.d

Właśnie jakby nie było takiego wielkiego wyboru to szybciej bym się na coś zdecydował.
Napisz proszę jaki był koszt pokrycia na Twój dach.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mmelisa

> Witam zwracam sie z prosbą ,planuje wykonac elewacje,mam parterowy dom,dach,okna,brama,drzwi w antracycie.Chciałbym aby kolor elewacji był biały przechodzący w ekri,coś na zasadzie ciepły biały,ewentualnie biały.Jeśli ktoś ma takie zestawienie prosze o fotki i podpowiedzi.Z góry dziękuje


Witam
Ja juz swoja elewacje tutaj pokazywalam..ale moze jeszcze raz.. 

Tynk mamy silikatowo-silikonowy Optolith o grubosci 1,5mm, nr koloru 2171.                         

Wyglada tak

----------


## Hubert ostrow

> Właśnie jakby nie było takiego wielkiego wyboru to szybciej bym się na coś zdecydował.
> Napisz proszę jaki był koszt pokrycia na Twój dach.
> 
> pozdrawiam.


Koszt dachu czyli dachówka+robocizna ponad 50tyś,jeśli cos to przybliży

----------


## Hubert ostrow

> Witam
> Ja juz swoja elewacje tutaj pokazywalam..ale moze jeszcze raz.. 
> 
> Tynk mamy silikatowo-silikonowy Optolith o grubosci 1,5mm, nr koloru 2171.                         
> 
> Wyglada tak


Witam serdecznie,świetny domek i kolor tynku to jest cos czego szukamy.A możesz się podzielić info jakie masz parapety bo to też temat dotyczący elewacji,ja przybieram się do granitu.Apropo miejscowosc Stavanger w Norge,ja często przebywam w Oslo.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dziękuje za pomoc,tusentakk

----------


## Mmelisa

> Witam serdecznie,świetny domek i kolor tynku to jest cos czego szukamy.A możesz się podzielić info jakie masz parapety bo to też temat dotyczący elewacji,ja przybieram się do granitu.Apropo miejscowosc Stavanger w Norge,ja często przebywam w Oslo.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dziękuje za pomoc,tusentakk


Prosze bardzo  :smile: 
parapety to tytan cynk wyginane z blachy firmy rheinzink.

Z tego co pamietam, to sa 3 odcienie tej blachy. 

Cenowo troche drozsze od zwyklych blaszanych, ale nie matowieja i nie zgnija tak szybko.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> *Greywolf,*
> 
> BARDZO Ci dziękuję za zestawienie, kawał ciężkiej dobrej roboty wykonałeś  -  my już wybraliśmy tynk - kolorystyka bardzo podobna do użytkowników, których wymieniłeś, zgodnie z zasadą, że prostota i pierwsza myśl są najlepsze - po prostu złamana biel i delikatna szarość: 
> Caparol Graphit 16 i Graphit 13.


Pochwal się efektem  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> oliwkawawa możesz proszę napisać co to za dachówka, szukam dachówki dla siebie a Twój dach bardzo mi się podoba.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Creaton Premion Nuance, w kolorze łupka (angoba).
Ceny nie pamiętam, ale musisz i tak sprawdzić obecne ceny, ja kupowałam ponad rok temu. Najtańsza nie była  :wink:  Ale chciałam ceramiczną barwioną w masie.

Jak masz okazje obejrzeć konkretną dachówkę przed zakupem to polecam, bo ta moja wygląda nieco inaczej na zdjęciach, zresztą w rzeczywistości też zmienia wygląd w zależności od światła i stopnia zakurzenia  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

I pytanie mam - chyba będę musiała odrobinę przenieść 2 kable od lamp na elewacji. Okazuje się, że są za nisko, dosłownie o kilka cm... Jak to zrobić? Jak załatać bruzdę? Czy tylko klejem wystarczy, czy konieczna siatka? W tej chwili jak widać na fotkach jest siatka, klej i na tym grunt.
Może eksperci podpowiedzą  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

siatka + klej.

----------


## mar.d

Jeśli tylko o kilka cm to może sama lampa zasłoni miejsce ciecia, 
  jeżeli nie to siatka +klej.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bettka

Szukam zdjęć elewacji wykonanych z tynku Caparol kolor Savanne 18 (16), Muskat 18 (16), Cognac 18. Czy ktos może ma i mógłby pokazać na forum?

----------


## Groszeczek

Mam pytanie odnośnie wykonania ocieplenia. Chyba wątek o elewacjach będzie ok  :wink: 
Końcem grudnia skończyła nam ekipa dach. Pogoda na razie jest łaskawa i rozważamy jeszcze teraz obklejenie domu styropianem.
Jak myślicie, czy jest sens teraz zaczynać? Czy mury zdążyły dobrze wyschnąć? (porotherm 25 cm, styropian ma być 15 cm).
W środku planujemy dalsze prace, ocieplenie poddasza, instalacje. Będziemy jakoś dogrzewać piecykiem (na razie takim małym na butlę gazową, potem może wstawimy kozę).
I jeszcze jedno pytanie: lepiej dać 1 warstwę styro 15 cm, czy w 2 warstwach na zakładkę 10+5 cm?
Jeśli pomyliłam wątek to przepraszam  :Smile:

----------


## tigermoth

Forumowicze pomóżcie!!!

W blogu Zuzzy (ukłony i podziw za piękne zdjęcia elewacji) znalazłem zdjęcia z kolorami, które chciałbym położyć na swojej elewacji. Niestety po przebrnięciu przez cały wątek na forum (229 stron) nie znalazłem żadnej informacji o właścicielu tego domu ani o rodzaju tynku, koloru.

Może ktoś z forumowiczów spotkał już to zdjęcie na forum muratora a może znajdzie się sam właściciel.

Proszę o jakikolwiek sygnał.

----------


## drewa

> Forumowicze pomóżcie!!!
> 
> W blogu Zuzzy (ukłony i podziw za piękne zdjęcia elewacji) znalazłem zdjęcia z kolorami, które chciałbym położyć na swojej elewacji. Niestety po przebrnięciu przez cały wątek na forum (229 stron) nie znalazłem żadnej informacji o właścicielu tego domu ani o rodzaju tynku, koloru.
> 
> Może ktoś z forumowiczów spotkał już to zdjęcie na forum muratora a może znajdzie się sam właściciel.
> 
> Proszę o jakikolwiek sygnał.



Jak widać dom szuka właściciela  :smile:  http://dom.gratka.pl/tresc/402-13042...5f1f8357ad11,1
Możesz zadzwonić i zapytać  :wink:

----------


## bettka

> ja mam savanne 18 ale zdjęcie z telefonu wiec nie wiem czy ci to pomoże


Dzięki, ładnie wygląda, aczkolwiek na zdjęciu wydaje się lekko cytrynowy(?) Jakokreśliłabys ten kolor "w realu"?

----------


## Marlid

w realu kolor przypomina ecru. zdjęciem nie ma co się sugerować bo odcień w różnych monitorach jest inny.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Mam pytanie odnośnie wykonania ocieplenia. Chyba wątek o elewacjach będzie ok 
> Końcem grudnia skończyła nam ekipa dach. Pogoda na razie jest łaskawa i rozważamy jeszcze teraz obklejenie domu styropianem.
> Jak myślicie, czy jest sens teraz zaczynać? Czy mury zdążyły dobrze wyschnąć? (porotherm 25 cm, styropian ma być 15 cm).
> W środku planujemy dalsze prace, ocieplenie poddasza, instalacje. Będziemy jakoś dogrzewać piecykiem (na razie takim małym na butlę gazową, potem może wstawimy kozę).
> I jeszcze jedno pytanie: lepiej dać 1 warstwę styro 15 cm, czy w 2 warstwach na zakładkę 10+5 cm?
> Jeśli pomyliłam wątek to przepraszam


Pogoda jest łaskawa? Ja bym dała spokój, to nie temperatury na klejenie...
Dawaj jedną warstwę. 15 cm to stosunkowo mało, nie ma co się zastanawiać nad dwoma warstwami.

----------


## malka

Ja tez z prośbą  :smile: 
Szukam podbitki tynkowanej na dachu dwuspadowym - widział ktoś ?? A może jest tu właściciel takowej ??
Interesuje mnie wykończenie przy ścianach szczytowych.


Z góry dzięki  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

4 spadowy moze byc?

----------


## malka

Własnie kopertowych od groma widziałam, a dwuspadowych nie, zastanawia mnie jak przy szczycie jest to robione.

----------


## fighter1983

w sensie przy kalenicy?

----------


## malka

nooo, znalazłam tylko coś takiego, ale myślę, że to jakaś folia, choć daje nędzne, bo nędzne wyobrażenie, jak to może wyglądać

----------


## fighter1983

robione jest tak jak gdzie indziej: plyta osb, styropian, siatka z klejem, grunt i tynk. 
Troche zabawy w szczecie zeby to ladnie wygladalo... trzeba postawic czlowieka na pol dnia niech dlubie ten detal  :smile:

----------


## malka

z tym pół dnia na wysokości 9 metrów, to mnie nie pocieszyłeś  :wink:

----------


## kowalt

Jest to drobna przeróbka. Wydaje mi się, że sam klej wystarczy.

----------


## InneM*

kilka elewacji z cegłami  :smile:

----------


## Radek.s69

Malka
Wykończenie podbitki w tynku, to w zasadzie prosta robota. Konstrukcja, jak dla podbitki, najlepiej z łat 40x50, następnie płyta osb (min. 15mm) koniecznie łączona na łatach konstrukcji. Następnie mocny grunt (najlepiej taki pod tynk cienkowarstwowy i siatka z klejem wykonana zgodnie z technologią. Dobrze jest jeszcze po zatopieniu siatki (przed zatarciem klejem) użyć zszywacza i dosyć gęsto połapać zszywkami tą siatkę do płyty (trochę się babrze, ale to dobre zabezpieczenie). Klej wyschnie i już normalnie grunt i tynk. Jak masz miejsce, to można na płytę kleić styropian i dopiero na niego klej z siatką, ale przynajmniej 40mm (najlepiej EPS100), bo cieńsze łatwo się odkształcają i dla estety (czy pedanta) mogą być widoczne krzywizny. Trzeba pamiętać też, w jaki sposób jest wentylowany dach (i strych jeśli jest). Jeżeli trzeba wentylować (a trzeba), to należy zawczasu przewidzieć miejsca w podbitce na odpowiednią ilość i rozmiar otworów, czyli właściwie ustawić konstrukcję z łat. Warto też pamiętać, że jeżeli długość takiego elementu jest co najmniej dwa razy większa od szerokości, to trzeba przewidzieć dylatacje. Bez dylatacji jest duże ryzyko, że tynk gdzieś pęknie w niekontrolowany sposób.
P.S.
W szczycie przy belce kalenicowej: do boków belki przykręcane są łaty (można je zaciąć pod kątem, ale niekoniecznie; a do nich przykręcana jest płyta. Na zamieszczonym przez ciebie zdjęciu widoczna jest cała belka. Po wykonaniu podbitki już tak nie będzie. Jeśli ktoś chce mieć odpowiedni przekrój widoczny, to trzeba zastosować sztukowanie lub okładzinę o profilu C z drewna lub z czego sobie życzy. Najczęściej jest tak, że aby zrównać się z podbitką z płaszczyzn poziomych belki trzeba w całości zabudować i problem znika. Jeśli ktoś upiera się, aby belka była pokryta tynkiem cienkowarstwowym, bo jest widoczna, to jako podkład stosuje się odpowiedni środek (np. Sopro - drogi, jak diabli) i na to tynk.
Pomogłem coś?

----------


## kori

czy orientujecie się jaki to może być kolor elewacji, znalazłam taką realizacji na forum
Załącznik 242467

----------


## ewelyna

> kilka elewacji z cegłami




Ta ostatnia ciekawa, tylko jaka to cegła? :>

----------


## Radek.s69

Wg RAL to chyba 7035 albo 9022 lub coś koło tego (na pewno jasnoszary), a te opaski to jakieś 7006?

----------


## InneM*

> Ta ostatnia ciekawa, tylko jaka to cegła? :>


cegielnie belgijska Nelissen
kolor Oud Terduinen

droga cegła, postarzana, ze sztucznymi wykwitami itd ...  piękna, ale  droga 

zdjęcie tarasu to mój domek . Dziś oczywiście robiłabym na 200% elewacje z cegieł (zawsze wygląda i nic nie muszę robić)  i na 200% z cegły w tych odcieniach żółtego ( czy zima czy lato, czy szarówka i ulewy -dom wygląda słonecznie i ciepło ) ale to kwestia gustu.




ale dziś zrobiła bym z tańszej cegły ( ta sama jakość ) ale inne lico tańsze w produkcji , kolor prawie ten sam .
Sąsiad zrobił dom z koloru OLIMPIA   i efekt praktycznie jest ten sam , tylko zostało mu więcej w kieszeni  :smile: 

oto OLIMPIA 

http://www.nelissen.pl/data/a1ffdbf3.jpg

----------


## ewelyna

To jest cegła ręcznie formowana więc chyba to trzeba impregnować co jakiś czas

----------


## InneM*

na elewacji ?
Nie trzeba . wręcz nie powinno w przypadku elewacji z pełnej cegły 
Moj dom stoi przy ulicy jak widać jest jasny i "starzeje się "naturalnie.
Inna sprawa  z płytkami z cegły , te się  impregnuje i powinno na elewacjach (kwestie techniczne obciążeń i mocowania)

----------


## Nellly

Zuzza

rewelacyjny pomysł z blogiem. Mam tradycyjnie czerwony dach okna z roletami w kolorze winchester. Aktualnie ocieplają nam domek. Chciałam zrobić opaski wokół okien ale szukałam i szukałam. Wypaczyłam gotowe sztukaterie, ale niestety ceny powalają i szukałam dalej, aż natknęłam się na forum i Twój domek właśnie takie opaski mi się marzą. Czy możesz napisać jak cenowo się kształtowały? Podobają mi się również balustrady.Superr

----------


## InneM*

> Zuzza
> 
> rewelacyjny pomysł z blogiem. Mam tradycyjnie czerwony dach okna z roletami w kolorze winchester. Aktualnie ocieplają nam domek. Chciałam zrobić opaski wokół okien ale szukałam i szukałam. Wypaczyłam gotowe sztukaterie, ale niestety ceny powalają i szukałam dalej, aż natknęłam się na forum i Twój domek właśnie takie opaski mi się marzą. Czy możesz napisać jak cenowo się kształtowały? Podobają mi się również balustrady.Superr


nie wiem dokładnie  o jakich opaskach mówisz , ale chyba chodzi  o kamień  z BRENNEJ , piaskowiec :smile:   - uwaga z impregnacją.

w Belgii robią opaski z innego kamienia , a ostatnio z wylewanych płyt betonowych, które wyglądają super .



Dom kończyłam kilka lat temu, więc cen już nie pamiętam 

Oto kilka przykładów opasek dookoła drzwi   (  a tu pamiętam zapłaciłam około 3000 zł za opaskę wokół drzwi )

----------


## marnajola

witam! Pytanie do wykonawców jak i " posiadaczy"- co sadzicie o farbach elewacyjnych firmy ceresit. przegladajac wątek mało osób tą firmę wybiera.
Mnie w sklepie taki zaproponowano- pewnie sklep współpracuje i poleca, ale chciałabym poznac Wasze zdanie.
dziekuję

----------


## Radek.s69

Co za skromność. To piękny i starannie zrobiony portal. Gdzie do niego prosta opaska?

----------


## Radek.s69

Jola
Ceresit, to wystarczająco dobra firma, chociaż ja osobiście za nią nie przepadam. Może Weber. Lub, jak cię stać, to STO, czy Dryvit - to już wypas. 
Proponuję jednak zapoznać się z ofertą producentów wyłącznie farb, np. Flugger. Ich kolory są bardzo trwałe a farby mają doskonałą przyczepność. Pamiętaj, że szczególnie w przypadku elewacji zewnętrznej największe znaczenie ma bardzo staranne przygotowanie podłoża i dobrej jakości grunt. Najlepiej systemowy. Nie zdziw się ceną gruntu. Dobrej klasy tak kosztuje.
PRZYGOTOWANIE PODŁOŻA przede wszystkim.

----------


## InneM*

podzielam zdanie, Ceresit jest ok, ale w tym czy się specjalizuje , farby to stosunkowo nowy produkt,
 na pewno ja wybrałabym specjalistów od farb zewnętrznych lepiej ciut więcej zapłacić,  ale mieć spokój na dłużej

----------


## Sylvik36

Ludziska, a zwłaszcza Ty Zuzzanno  :Smile:  Twój blog niszczy mi wzrok (tzn zamiast spać wgapiam się od miesięcy w Twoje posty  :Smile:   ) czy moglibyście doradzić co zrobić z takim "przecudnym"  domem jak mój....jak widać dość stary i największy problem to okna w dwóch kolorach, jestem na etapie wyboru elewacji: myślę o kolorze kość słoniowa, jakiś krem, okna bez sztukaterii raczej, ewent. delikatne białe obramowania wokół okien,  słupy i belka nad mini biała , marmolit do wymiany ale myślałam nadal utrzymać kolor podbitki, przy drzwiach wejściowych jasny kamień ? niestety wymiana okien nie wchodzi obecnie w grę....mam tylko prośbę żebyście doradzili lub odradzili jak wykończyć podmurówkę-marmolit w kolorze jak tarasy ? czy dać lekką sztukaterię i białe słupy ? ? kolor krem najjaśniejszy z możliwych...

----------


## marnajola

> podzielam zdanie, Ceresit jest ok, ale w tym czy się specjalizuje , farby to stosunkowo nowy produkt,
>  na pewno ja wybrałabym specjalistów od farb zewnętrznych lepiej ciut więcej zapłacić,  ale mieć spokój na dłużej


InneMeble, a którzy to specjaliści- sorki, ale nei znam sie  :smile: 
Doradzcie , ktory jest juz ok i przystpeny cenowo.
dziekuje

----------


## kleopatra83

Witam
Przejrzałam całe forum i milion innych stron a nadal nie mogę nic znaleźć więc pozwolę sobie prosić o pomoc. Dostaliśmy z mężem dom po rodzicach. Ma przeszło 20 lat i chcemy go ocieplić oraz położyć nową elewację. Może ktoś miałby jakiś pomysł. Podbitka jest biała, a dach z brązowej blachy. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za wszystkie rady. Te okna, które jeszcze nie są wymienione będą brązowe, będą też nowe drzwi wejściowe oraz garażowe. Jutro zaczynamy przycinać ostro te drzewa ;p

----------


## EWBUD

> InneMeble, a którzy to specjaliści- sorki, ale nei znam sie 
> Doradzcie , ktory jest juz ok i przystpeny cenowo.
> dziekuje



Weż Caparola   :smile:

----------


## Radek.s69

Sylvik
Zamierzasz wykonać termoizolację, czy tylko odświeżenie elewacji? Twój dom jest klasyczny i można z nim zrobić wszystko. Zależy od funduszy. Podmurówka wysoka, więc będzie miała duże znaczenie. Jeśli tynk mozaikowy (marmolit), to raczej z kruszywa naturalnego - np. Weber. Może pomyśl o ładnej okleinie z kamienia naturalnego (przyzwoity łupek, piaskowiec, itp - 55-85/m2). Okna masz w różnych kolorach, więc np. na wysokości balkonu wykonaj gzyms dookoła budynku, który będzie stanowił odcięcie dla dwóch kolorów lub odcieni. Szczyty (trójkąty) możesz obłożyć drewnem. W zasadzie można zrobić bardzo dużo. Ja ganku nie podkreślałbym mocno, aby nie sprawiał wrażenia "doklejanego".

----------


## Radek.s69

Kleopatra
Rozumiem, że w grę wchodzi kompleksowa termomodernizacja? Dom dobrze utrzymany. Balkony raczej w złym stanie, albo źle widać. Trzeba będzie docieplać i balkony. Myślałaś o pozbyciu się tych pełnych barierek? Dużo by to pomogło. Nie wiem, na co możesz sobie pozwolić, ale sądzę, że kamień z podpiwniczenia trzeba zerwać (chyba część piwniczną też docieplisz?). Czy wszystko chcesz wykonać w tynkach cienkowarstwowych, czy bierzesz pod uwagę i inne rozwiązania? Np elementy okładziny kamiennej, drewnianej. Rodzaj barierek: kute, imitacja kutych, chrom, stal szczotkowana? Kolory jasne, czy ciemne? Podkreślające rozmiary, czy ukrywające wielkość domu? Ścianę kolankową masz wysoką i te okna frontowe troszkę giną, więc ę ścianę raczej jasną - może odcięcie poziome nieco powyżej okien dla ukrycia dysproporcji i powyżej coś innego?

----------


## kleopatra83

> Kleopatra
> Rozumiem, że w grę wchodzi kompleksowa termomodernizacja? Dom dobrze utrzymany. Balkony raczej w złym stanie, albo źle widać. Trzeba będzie docieplać i balkony. Myślałaś o pozbyciu się tych pełnych barierek? Dużo by to pomogło. Nie wiem, na co możesz sobie pozwolić, ale sądzę, że kamień z podpiwniczenia trzeba zerwać (chyba część piwniczną też docieplisz?). Czy wszystko chcesz wykonać w tynkach cienkowarstwowych, czy bierzesz pod uwagę i inne rozwiązania? Np elementy okładziny kamiennej, drewnianej. Rodzaj barierek: kute, imitacja kutych, chrom, stal szczotkowana? Kolory jasne, czy ciemne? Podkreślające rozmiary, czy ukrywające wielkość domu? Ścianę kolankową masz wysoką i te okna frontowe troszkę giną, więc ę ścianę raczej jasną - może odcięcie poziome nieco powyżej okien dla ukrycia dysproporcji i powyżej coś innego?


Dziękuję bardzo za odzew. Dom będzie ocieplany całkowicie. Łącznie w wykopem aby ocieplić piwnicę. Będziemy też ocieplali strych i piwnicę. Balkony również planuję zmienić ale nie teraz bo finansowo nie damy rady. Kamień oczywiście będzie zdjęty. Myślałam o brązach. Ciemniejszy na dole ( tam gdzie teraz kamień) a jaśniejszy na górze. Co do innych rozwiązań to biorę pod uwagę ale dom jest tak nie proporcjonalny że nic nie pasuje. Próbowałam rozrysować z pasami poziomymi, pionowymi, obwódkami okien i nic nie pasuje. Myślę więc żeby zrobić jednolity kolor na górze a najwyżej jakiś kamień elewacyjny wokół drzwi wejściowych i garażowych? Częściowo wycięte drzewa.

----------


## Radek.s69

Kleopatra
Jak chcesz rozwiązać problem elewacji, skoro nie wierzysz w "potencjał estetyczny" swojego domu? Twój dom nie jest nieproporcjonalny, a okazały w sensie bryły. Moim zdaniem jest ładny, szczególnie od strony balkonów (po ich otwarciu). Jeśli możesz, obłóż część górną (np. do linii dolnej krawędzi dachu) deską elewacyjną w pionie (np. drewno pokrywając lazurą w kolorze teak), środek jasny, dół może być w brązach. Nie jest to aż tak kosztowne, jak wydawać by się mogło. Możecie zaoszczędzić, decydując się na oklejenie części fundamentowej okładziną kamienną siłami własnymi. Na forum dostaniecie wsparcie teoretyczne - nie trzeba rusztowań, ani specjalistycznego drogiego sprzętu. Ponadto prace można podzielić na etapy. Np. w pierwszym roku elewacja tylko w kleju. Potem kilkanaście miesięcy oddechu i następnie etap kolejny.
P.S.
Pamiętaj, że odkrywki ścian piwnicy NIE WOLNO wykonać na całej długości ściany. Robi się to odcinkami po ok. 1,5-2m, wykonuje niezbędne czynności, zasypuje i utwardza grunt, i dopiero kolejny odcinek. Odkopanie całości jednorazowo jest kosztowne, bo wymaga wzmocnień i zaplanowanego przez specjalistę działania. Nie pozwól sobie nikomu wmówić, że można inaczej. W twoim przypadku najlepiej do prac ziemnych związanych z termomodernizacją zatrudnić kierownika budowy (prawdziwego, nie takiego do wypełniania kwitów).

----------


## kleopatra83

Dzięki za rady, na pewno skorzystam. A jak to drewno wygląda po latach?

----------


## Radek.s69

Kleopatra
Wszystko zależy od tego, jakiego gatunku użyjesz oraz jak często i czym zabezpieczasz. Dobrze przygotowana i zabezpieczona rodzima sosna będzie ci długo służyć. Ale możesz zastosować świerk skandynawski lub modrzew syberyjski - to jeszcze rozsądne ceny dla przeciętnego Polaka. Popatrz na domki na działkach. Podczas podróży (długich i krótkich) zwróć uwagę na elewacje z elementami drewnianymi. Możesz także ich użytkowników popytać o nie - rzadko kto szczuje psami  :no: .
Trzeba pamiętać, że drewno, to materiał naturalny: zmienia barwę, potrafi pęknąć, itp. Na pewno raz na kilka lat trzeba je czymś zakonserwować. Zależnie od zastosowanego środka będzie to od 2 do 5-7 lat. Niektórzy producenci środków podają, że do 10.

----------


## Sylvik36

dziękuje za poradę. termoizolacja tak. podmurowke planuje niższą. zastanawiam się czy cokolow  tarasów nie zrobić w kolorze elewacji zamiast marm. ale obawiam się zaciekow ze będą widoczne bardziej niż na marm. 


> Sylvik
> Zamierzasz wykonać termoizolację, czy tylko odświeżenie elewacji? Twój dom jest klasyczny i można z nim zrobić wszystko. Zależy od funduszy. Podmurówka wysoka, więc będzie miała duże znaczenie. Jeśli tynk mozaikowy (marmolit), to raczej z kruszywa naturalnego - np. Weber. Może pomyśl o ładnej okleinie z kamienia naturalnego (przyzwoity łupek, piaskowiec, itp - 55-85/m2). Okna masz w różnych kolorach, więc np. na wysokości balkonu wykonaj gzyms dookoła budynku, który będzie stanowił odcięcie dla dwóch kolorów lub odcieni. Szczyty (trójkąty) możesz obłożyć drewnem. W zasadzie można zrobić bardzo dużo. Ja ganku nie podkreślałbym mocno, aby nie sprawiał wrażenia "doklejanego".

----------


## Izolda69

witam wszystkich 
marzył mi się parterowy  dom z brązowym (czekoladowym ) dachem, teraz kiedy mam już decydować o wyborze okien,zgłupiałam  :jaw drop: 
liczę, że coś podpowiecie w tym temacie ,a także w kolejnym - kolor elewacji  .... myślę o jasnym kremowym, jasnym beżu ?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Radek.s69

Sylvik
Marmolit w niczym nie pomoże. Błędne rozumowanie. Nie zakładaj, że będą zacieki, bo to objaw niewłaściwie wykonanej krawędzi balkonu. Poprawnie wykonana zawiera obróbkę blacharską, która wystaje na odpowiednią odległość i ma kapinos o odpowiedniej wielkości. Tak, widzę, że balkony w łukach, ale to nie zmienia postaci sprawy. Na takich też robi się obróbki (bo w poprawnym wykonaniu są niezbędne), tyle, że trochę droższe. Tynk mozaikowy, jeśli zaczyna odchodzić od podłoża, wygląda paskudnie. Ale rzeczywiście na początki niewiele widać i wydaje się, że wszystko OK.

----------


## Radek.s69

Izolda
W sprawie okien niewiele ci można pomóc, bo wybór jest olbrzymi i zależy wyłącznie od twoich preferencji. Co do dachu i elewacji, to tzw. "kolory ziemi" są zawsze przyjemne i ciepłe w odbiorze. Dach brązowy, fundament brązowy - np. płytka ceramiczna imitująca cegłę (nie cementowa, bo ta sprawia troszkę tandetne wrażenie) i elewacja w delikatnym odcieniu beżu. No i co ci można zarzucić?. Wyjdzie super. Może okna ciemny orzech?

----------


## Izolda69

Dzięki Radek za podpowiedź, na pewno coś wykorzystam , też myślałam o jasnej beżowej elewacji a okna nadal nie wiem , ale pojeżdżę trochę i pooglądam na żywo, to pewnie coś dopasuję  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam  :tongue:

----------


## InneM*

> witam wszystkich 
> marzył mi się parterowy  dom z brązowym (czekoladowym ) dachem, teraz kiedy mam już decydować o wyborze okien,zgłupiałam 
> liczę, że coś podpowiecie w tym temacie ,a także w kolejnym - kolor elewacji  .... myślę o jasnym kremowym, jasnym beżu ?



pokomplikujemy temat  :smile:    o ...kolorach

a jakie okna ?
a jakie drzwi  i brama garażowa ?
a czekoladowy -gorzka czekolada  czy mleczna :smile:   - nie żartuję , dla mnie czym ciemniejszy tym ładniejszy 

to wszystko odgrywa rolę przy doborze elewacji , dachu itd 

Dla mnie dom powinien być zgodny z kolorami natury , spokojny stonowany , a to co ma ozdabiać niech  rośnie  i cieszy nasze oczy  w ogrodzie .

----------


## emiczek

> pokomplikujemy temat    o ...kolorach
> 
> Dla mnie dom powinien być zgodny z kolorami natury , spokojny stonowany , a to co ma ozdabiać niech  rośnie  i cieszy nasze oczy  w ogrodzie .


to tak jak dla mnie  :smile: 
u nas przyszedl czas na elewacje.

dach jest bordo (gont)
okna mahoń
widzi mi sie elewacja bardzo prosta bez ozdobnikow w kolorze smietankowym. wizje mam ale nie mam pojecia jakie nr kolorow wziac zeby nie wyszlo za ciemno.
i z czego zrobic schody?
podoba mi sie laczenie z wapieniem takie jak na ostatnim foto. z wapienia chcialabym słup przy wejsciu.
mile widziane sugestie

----------


## Sylvik36

Radek dziękuje za odpowiedź. obróbkę  tzn okapniki już mam. po 5  ciu latach zauważyłam ze zacieka w dwóch miejscach na dużym tarasie. obecnie fachowcy od elewacji skuja ten marmolit i polaza głębiej bo chcielibyśmy chociaż w tej kwadratowej części trasu dać ranne żeby nie kapalo na schody. chyba się zdecyduje na marm. na fundamencie ale nadal nie wiem czy robić coś wokół okien. te z przodu bedą bardzo głęboko osadzone. czy zrobić obramowania czy wyciąć ramy wokół nich...

----------


## InneM*

> to tak jak dla mnie 
> u nas przyszedl czas na elewacje.
> 
> dach jest bordo (gont)
> okna mahoń
> widzi mi sie elewacja bardzo prosta bez ozdobnikow w kolorze smietankowym. wizje mam ale nie mam pojecia jakie nr kolorow wziac zeby nie wyszlo za ciemno.
> i z czego zrobic schody?
> podoba mi sie laczenie z wapieniem takie jak na ostatnim foto. z wapienia chcialabym słup przy wejsciu.
> mile widziane sugestie



próbnik kolorów to chyba dla  Wszystkich pięta Achillesa 
To co ja robiła i robię przed malowaniem to fizyczne próbki na ścianach (  w cieniu  i na słońcu )  kilka złotych extra, ale zawsze większa pewność co do wyboru  .

co do opaski dookoła domu ,  murków , schodów - ja jestem za ujednolicaniem na maksa 
Czyli jeśli cegła  w x kolorze  to ten x kolor ciągnę dalej , jeśli kamień to kamień 

ja mam progi zrobione z piaskowca (szary BRENNA)  i opaskę wokół domu , portale wokół drzwi -  a do tego szara kostka 
monolit na maxa -ale elementy zielone robią całość !

jeśli kostka szara bez ozdobników to trzymam się tylko szarego 

niech ogród  gra pierwsze skrzypce !

----------


## Nadulka

Przejrzałam cały wątek, głównie pismo obrazkowe i wybrane posty. Choć zdjęć bardzo mało, a miałam nadzieję coś sobie podpatrzeć :smile: 
Teram elewacji u mnie jak najbardziej na czasie, ekipa wchodzi za dwa miesiące, a ja nadal nie wybrałam koloru, chciałabym zobaczyć na żywo ale z tym ciężko, nie mogę namierzyć tego koloru.
Teraz pytanie do znających się, jaki wybrać tynk?  Bolix ,albo Arsanit?  w grę wchodzi tynk silikonowy.
Dom jest już ocieplony, przyszedł teraz czas na tynk!

----------


## Radek.s69

Sylwik
Już nie masz miejsca na opaski wokół okien, a jak zrobią ci ocieplenie balkonu od spodu, to w ogóle po temacie. Pewnie, że rynna konieczna, ale standardowa może tam nie za ciekawie wyglądać. Wiesz, że rynnę można bez problemu zrobić? Nawet z tej samej blachy, co parapety. Nieraz robię wąską, prostokątną rynnę, która nie rzuca się w oczy. To znaczy nie robię,a zamawiam. Najczęściej w miejscu, gdzie sprzedają blachy na dachy - zazwyczaj mają giętarkę. Nieraz z nierdzewki - te zamawiam w firmie Panek (koło Warszawy). Naprawdę jest to tanie rozwiązanie i warto się zastanowić. Obejmy wygina się samemu z odpowiedniego płaskownika. Najczęściej w takich wypadkach maskuję front i spód rynny jakimś materiałem (drewno, płyta cementowa, itp,) i w ogóle jej nie widać.

----------


## Radek.s69

Nadulka
Pomyśl o Weberze. Co do koloru, to kup sobie parę kawałków płyty g-k, czy innego badziewia, a w firmie, w której zamierzasz kupić tynk poproś o próbki wybranych kolorów - starczają na ok. 1m2. Dobre firmy sprzedają takie próbki. Taką otynkowaną płytę przykładasz do elewacji i po problemie. Jeśli dom w kleju stał sezon lub dłużej musisz przed tynkowaniem umyć elewację i zaciągnąć cienką warstwą świeżego kleju.

----------


## EWBUD

> Nadulka
> Pomyśl o Weberze. Co do koloru, to kup sobie parę kawałków płyty g-k, czy innego badziewia, a w firmie, w której zamierzasz kupić tynk poproś o próbki wybranych kolorów - starczają na ok. 1m2. Dobre firmy sprzedają takie próbki. Taką otynkowaną płytę przykładasz do elewacji i po problemie. Jeśli dom w kleju stał sezon lub dłużej musisz przed tynkowaniem umyć elewację i zaciągnąć cienką warstwą świeżego kleju.


Wiesz co....ale p....  :smile: 
A po jaki..... to mycie i zaciąganie cienką warstwą kleju?
Nie rób sobie chlopie jaj i nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd - ta cienka warstwa zrobi raczej dużo złego....

----------


## Balto

Radek: małą uwaga do pustego śmiechu ewbuxxxo: w zależności od tego jak "gęstą" dasz mieszankę, w jaki sposób nałożysz (grubość baranka), jak długo lub jak wolno będzie schła to otrzyma się taką albo inną wariację w temacie koloru. Przy okazji -jedynie w super wyjątkowych wypadkach spotykam się z tym, że to co wielkie firmy piszą o tynkach cem - wap (mineralnych) jest w porównaniu do składu zgodne z prawdą. 99,9 % tynków możesz samemu zmerdać sam na budowie - mówię o typowych bazowych kolorach (biel i szary) reszta to taka cyganeria aż oczęta bolą. Za tynki wybarwiane w masie jedynie wyjątkowo ktoś głowę własną da...

----------


## Rocka

Witam,
Już wkrótce będziemy klaść tynk zewnętrzny. Wybraliśmy Ceresit silikonowo-silikatowy. Problem zaczyna się jeżeli chodzi o kolor. Na początku zdecydowani byliśmy na andalusia 2, ale boimy się, że wyjdzie za blady, wpadający w biały. Widzieliśmy zdjęcia texas 1 i dla nas jest za jasny. Może ktoś z wykonawców albo inwestorów kladł tynk  andalusia 2 i może się wypowie albo wstawi zdjęcia, czy faktycznie wychodzi jak na wzorniku czy jaśniej, a może ciemniej. Braliśmy jeszcze pod uwagę colorado 1. Dodam, że budynek jest dośc wysoki, więc będzie to dośc duża powierzchnia. Dach i stolarka ciemny brąz. Proszę o rady.

----------


## ktosiek

Ja mam Ceresit Kalahari 2, wydaje mi się że wyszedł jaśniejszy niż we wzorniku, ale co ja tam wiem, nie jestem kobietą, nie rozróżniam tyle kolorów. Zobacz sobie w moim dzienniku.

----------


## alc

Witam wszystkich ochoczo śledzących ten wątek  :smile:  od jakiegoś czasu czytam i czytam tu wpisy oraz śledzę bloga Zuzy, oglądam zdjęcia i szukam pomysłu na moją elewację. Teraz już jestem lekko zrezygnowana bo ekipa niebawem się zjawi a tu brak koncepcji na urozmaicenie i unowocześnienie mojego domku. Budynek ma 12 lat i niestety okna białe nie podlegają teraz wymianie. Wrzucam zdjęcia i błagam o jakiś pomysł. Co do kolorów myślę o jasnych beżach, tylko nie odcienie żółci  :smile: , i pierwotnie w zamyśle kolory 2310 i 2420 z Greinplast. Proszę o sugestie czy w miejscach większych przestrzeni na ścianach pomyslec o boniach?,  te dwa odcienie o których wyżej pisałam są dość zbliżone do siebie ale jakoś wydaje mi się że na tak jasnej elewacji biale okna troszkę znikną. Dodatkowo ten ceglasty dach i siwe ogrodzenie  :sad:  co by tu nie przesadzić. Proszę o jakiś pomysł...

----------


## EWBUD

Duże powierzchnie - jak najbardziej powinnaś je czymś urozmaicić, inny kolor lub też bonie.
Raz, że wykonawca będzie Ci wdzięczny  - im mniejsza powierzchnia tym łatwiej ją zrobić.
Dwa - duże powierzchnie nieładnie wyglądają (wg. mnie) i zawsze warto "pyknąć"   :smile:  jakąś bonię....

----------


## aniadz

Hej,jest szansa na zdjęcie elewacji? Też mamy w planie ten kolor tynku i ciekawa jestem jak wygląda na całości.

----------


## alc

jeżeli tylko się zdecydujemy na te kolory na pewno pokażę efekt końcowy  :smile:  ale czy jeszcze ktoś mógłby mi coś zasugerować?

----------


## ziuta62

Witam,
Czy ma ktoś tynk kornik położony? Prosiłabym o fotkę, najlepiej Caparol.
Dziękuję

----------


## MaBa

witam, 
czy ktoś miał kiedyś styczność ze starą cegłą z firmy elkamino? 
Chcę ją położyć na cołowy i parapety zewnętrzne, ale nie mogę dokonać się żadnych opinii

----------


## aniqa1982

Ja stara cegłę Elkamino chcę dać do salonu , nie wiem jak będzie się zachowywała na zewn. ponieważ to nie są lica z prawdziwej cegły ,lecz  jakaś taka masa podobna .  Można sobie zamówić bezpłatne próbki kilku szt cegły. Ja zamawiałam własnie starą cegłę  :smile: 
No chyba ,że tylko na próbki taką dają ale nie sądzę ...

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam,
> Czy ma ktoś tynk kornik położony? Prosiłabym o fotkę, najlepiej Caparol.
> Dziękuję


Jak to powiedział jeden gość: "Ludwiku i Sabo nie idzicie tą drogą"    :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

A co mam zrobić? Baranek jest wszędzie to nie muszę pytać Kornika raczej nie widziałam na żywo. Próbki na stronie internetowej są albo pomniejszone, albo powiększone. Coś jest nie tak.

----------


## ziuta62

Na żywo nie mam okazji zobaczyć. Po to jest ten wątek, żeby między innymi czerpać jakieś wzorce. Masz jakiś przykład to się pochwal.  Na wzornikach na stronie internetowej wygląda dziwnie.

----------


## MaBa

Próbki zamówiłam, przyszły i jestem zadowolona. 
Z zapachu to produkcja betonowa - zresztą oni tego nie ukrywają. 
Troszkę mnie przestraszył opis producenta na stronie co do kleju. Pisza że zaleca się klej do kamienia wrażliwego na przebarwienia :/ 
Liczyłam że ktoś układał na zewnątrz  :sad: 
Chyba zostaje zaryzykować

----------


## InneM*

> witam, 
> czy ktoś miał kiedyś styczność ze starą cegłą z firmy elkamino? 
> Chcę ją położyć na cołowy i parapety zewnętrzne, ale nie mogę dokonać się żadnych opinii


Jeśli to prawdziwa cegła , nie ma się czego bać , trzeba zachować jedynie zasady układania i klejenie ( mrozoodporność itd)
Uważajcie na impregnaty, i moment w którym ekipy impregnują takie płytki , czy płyty ( nie ważne z czego one są , czy cegła, kamień   czy beton ) 
u mnie posmarowali impregnatem  piaskowiec  i wciąż się łuszczy - zamknęli wilgoć i UPS.
Za wcześnie ....  a teraz to już tylko płakać

----------


## Alexandra79

> Nasza realizacja:


Hej, czy mógłbyś napisać mniej więcej jakie to są odcienie kolorów? Jasny to czysta biel? A ten drugi kolor wpada w krem, ecru czy w cos innego?

Bardzo podoba mi sie ta elewacja.

Bo nr koloru już znam, przeczytałam w tym watku. Chodzi mi tylko o osobiste odczucia koloru.

----------


## MaBa

Nie, to nie prawdziwa cegła, tylko imitacja. Stąd moje obiekcje. 
Niemniej, dzięki za wypowiedź w temacie impregnacji 



> Jeśli to prawdziwa cegła , nie ma się czego bać , trzeba zachować jedynie zasady układania i klejenie ( mrozoodporność itd)
> Uważajcie na impregnaty, i moment w którym ekipy impregnują takie płytki , czy płyty ( nie ważne z czego one są , czy cegła, kamień   czy beton ) 
> u mnie posmarowali impregnatem  piaskowiec  i wciąż się łuszczy - zamknęli wilgoć i UPS.
> Za wcześnie ....  a teraz to już tylko płakać

----------


## InneM*

> Nie, to nie prawdziwa cegła, tylko imitacja. Stąd moje obiekcje. 
> Niemniej, dzięki za wypowiedź w temacie impregnacji


to bym zainwestowała w cegłę - płytkę z cegły ( obniżasz koszty tnąc samemu ) , w kamień naturalny 
.... beton ślicznie wygląda (w Belgii robią betonowe imitacje kamienia na opaski) ale  ja osobiście polecam w krajach bez tak zmiennych warunków pogodowych. 

Zrobić coś raz  i na lata , a nie latać i kleić to co poodpadało lub się kruszy

----------


## voyager2550

witam. Bardzo podoba mi się kolor tej elewacji;
http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/4...ct59451zp0.jpg
We wtorek przychodzi ekipa i muszę do tego czasu wybrać kolor. Robią Greinplastem, mam próbnik i dostaje oczopląsów. 
Może wie ktoś jaki numer z palety greinplasta może być odpowiednikiem barw ze zdjęcia powyżej? 
Dach mam grafitowy, okna białe, kominy czerwony klinkier i boje sie ze wyjdzie choinka. Dla takiej konfiguracji chyba tylko jasne kolory wybierać? :Confused:

----------


## EWBUD

> witam. Bardzo podoba mi się kolor tej elewacji;
> http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/4...ct59451zp0.jpg
> We wtorek przychodzi ekipa i muszę do tego czasu wybrać kolor. Robią Greinplastem, mam próbnik i dostaje oczopląsów. 
> Może wie ktoś jaki numer z palety greinplasta może być odpowiednikiem barw ze zdjęcia powyżej? 
> Dach mam grafitowy, okna białe, kominy czerwony klinkier i boje sie ze wyjdzie choinka. Dla takiej konfiguracji chyba tylko jasne kolory wybierać?


A  nie prościej by było jakieś próbki farby zamówić?
Pomalować kawałek  i już będzie łatwo wybrać kolor  :smile:

----------


## voyager2550

A może ktoś odgadnie mniej wiecej jaki to może być kolor z palety greinplast?
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...1359b1ce4.html

----------


## annol

Szykuje się do elewacji domu, marzy mi się kolor oliwkowy, czy ktoś ma dom w tym kolorze? Wszystkie próbki kolorystyczne tynków które oglądałam nie bardzo mi sie podobały. Może Wy moglibyście coś polecić. I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy to prawda że obecne tynki nie jaśnieją od słońca?

----------


## aleksander909

dobra robota !

----------


## owieczka_

Witam. Jestem nowy na tym forum. Chciałbym się poradzić odnośnie zestawienia i koloru elewacji. Mój projekt to Zapach Wiosny: 

Chciałbym zamienić ozdobną żółtą cegłę klinkierową na kamień elewacyjny w kolorze grafitowym. Tutaj pojawiają się moje wątpliwości co do tego czy ten kamień będzie pasował do boni, które chciałbym też zostawić ? Jeszcze myślałem nad grafitowymi opaskami okiennymi, które byłyby w postaci tynku.    

Podsumowując to dach wraz z kominami byłby w kolorze grafitowym (kominy klinkier ciemny).
Elewacja: kość słoniowa wraz z boniami o jednolitym kolorze i do tego wstawki z kamienia o których pisałem wyżej. Okna to złoty dąb lub ciemniejsze a wokół nich opaski w kolorze grafitowym. Z kolei cokół z kamienia albo tynk grafitowy. Co o tym sądzicie ? Czy będzie to dobrze wyglądało ? Może macie inne pomysły na tego typu dom. Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi.

----------


## Mal&Tad

Witam. Jestesmy tu nowi,zupełnie nowi.po przeczytaniu wielu Waszych komentarzy i sugestii postanowilismy i my podzielić sie własnymi wątpliwosciami. Mamy zamiar jeszcze tego roku ocieplic nasz dom, który dostaliśmy od teściów. Jest to typowa tzw.potocznie kostka PRLowska. Na początku była to typowa kwadratowa bryła, z symetrycznymi oknami,bez balkonów, podpiwniczona, z dużym poddaszem dość wysokim aby można było je zaadoptować na pomieszczenia mieszkalne, pod dachem dwuspadowym. Z czasem teściowie dobudowali na jednej z długości taras i przedpokój z kuchnią. Do domu wchodzi się właśnie przez ten taras. Przepraszam jeżeli używam niepoprawnych słów próbuje zarysować temat a nie mam tak na prawdę pojęcia w tej dziedzinie  :no:  Zmienilismy juz dach, pokryty jest blachodachówką w kolorze grafitowym. Przyszedł teraz czas że trzeba ten nasz dom ocieplić. Zanim jednak to zrobimy zamarzyło nam się skonsultować z kimś kto zna się na rzeczy żeby może zmienić formę, przeorganizować i zarówno w wewnątrz jak z zewnątrz nadać mu takiego wyglądu żeby nas zadowalał...Szukamy namiaru na architekta który zajmuje sie tego typu pracami. Ale również wiemy, że Wy macie masę ciekawych pomysłów. Więc może akurat doradzicie nam chociaz w kwestii doboru elewacji? Bedziemy baaaardzo wdzięczni za wszelkiego typu sugestie  :yes:  Myślimy o jasnych odcieniach typu delikatny beż, krem...Załączam zdjęcia domu.  Pozdrawiamy

----------


## dora516

> Nowsze zdjecia:


witam
czy mogłabym się dowiedzieć co to za kolor elewacji i co to za tynk

----------


## MaBa

My już po robocie  :smile: 
Wyszło tak



Tynk z Ceresita kolor Nerbaska 1 (bazowy) i 3 wokół okien i drzwi. 
Cokół jeszcze nie położony  :sad:

----------


## Groszeczek

MaBa fajny kolorek, piękne parapety  :Smile:  Nie do końca mi gra tylko różnica w wysokości cokołu, ale może masz na to jakiś pomysł  :wink: 

My też stoimy przed wyborem koloru  i tynku, skłaniamy się do tynku silikatowego NOVALIT KABE - na pewno coś a la ecru/krem.
Ma może ktoś fotki elewacji w kolorze KABE 10010?

----------


## MaBa

Cokoł musiałam zróżnicować, bo przy zachowaniu wysokości z tarasu, na garażu sięgnąłby on połowy wysokości ściany. 
Uroki dwóch poziomów budynku i uporu właścicielki  :big grin:  że na tarasie ma być cokół. 
Temat rozwiążemy wprost jak na zdjęciu, czyli cokół będzie miał różne poziomy.

----------


## bisiaGa

Moim zdaniem nie powinno być cokołu, tam gdzie taras, teraz wygląda to dziwacznie. A te zdobienia wokół okien, to styropian cienki? Jak to zrobiliście?

----------


## MaBa

> Moim zdaniem nie powinno być cokołu, tam gdzie taras, teraz wygląda to dziwacznie. A te zdobienia wokół okien, to styropian cienki? Jak to zrobiliście?


Nie powinno być cokołu na tarasie z jakiś względów "budowlanych" czy dlatego że dziwacznie wygląda? 
Lamkówki wokół drzwi i okien to zwykły styropian gurbości 2cm docięty na odpowiednią szerokość. Są też specjalne wykończenia, ale docinanie ze styropianu jest zwyczajnie tańsze  :smile:

----------


## rojku

Witam serdecznie. Mam zagwozdkę z moją elewacją. Moj domek to trochę poprzerabiana Sielanka z Horyzontu. Ze względów ekonomicznych przy pomocy teścia  :wink:  pokryliśmy steropian jedynie klejem i pomalowaliśmy na biało. Nie straszy  :wink:  Z przodu kolumienki okrągłe zastapiliśmy kwadratowymi, ale niestety zostawiliśmy łuczek nad gankiem (mam ochotę jednak to zmienić i zrobić to na prosto). Ściana kolankowa jest podniesiona, więc proporcje nie zostały zachowane. Generalnie to trochę koszmarek, no ale cóż poradzić.... Elewacji frontowa na szczęście wychodzi na skarpę  :wink:  I mam z tym moim koszmarkiem dwa problemy. Będziemy niedługo wylewać taras taki w literę L narożny. Chciałam na krańcach postawić słupy. Bardzo podobają mi się takie proste kwadratowe, betonowe. Czy lepsze będą drewniane? Które pozwolą na zaprojektowanie fajnej elewacji? I druga zagwozdka. Chciałam jeszcze zaplanować coś na elewacji i tą bryłę jakby unowocześnić. I tu pytanie, czy to się da, jak myślicie? Jakieś wstawki z imitacji drewna? Jak tą moją chałupinkę podratować? Czy taka imitacja kamienia wyglądałaby dobrze? Dach grafitowy, podbitka metalowa grafitowa, okna orzech.

----------


## Przyklad

Witam serdecznie,
proszę, pomóżcie mi w wyborze kolor elewacji. Planuję białą podbitkę aby pasowała do okien ale zczęłam mieć wąpliwości czy to dobry pomysł. Chciałam zrobić ciemny cokół jak dach, szara elewcję, białe ramki wokół okien i czerwone drzwi. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Alexandra79

Podczytuje wasz watek juz od jakiegos czasu i ufajac waszemu doswiadczeniu licze na wasza pomoc. Otóż poszukuje koloru elewacji na swój dom. Bardzo spodobała mi się elewacja użytkownika eL TeeS, 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...an-2G-)/page17

jest to tynk silikonowy greinplastu 0910 niestety w regionie w którym mieszkam nie mamy nigdzie ich przedstawicielstwa i nie jestem w stanie zakupić ten tynk u sibie. Dlatego tez szukam czegoś zbliżonego. Chciałabym aby był to odcień baaardzo delikatny i jasny z prześwitem w postaci, jasnej oliwki, pistacji czy tez jasnej zieleni. Cos w tym rodzaju jak jest u użytkownika, którego link do dziennika wkleilam.

Bardzo proszę was o pomoc w miarę możliwie szybko.

Będę wdzięczna, rzecz jasna.

----------


## fighter1983

W Caparolu da sie zrobic w oparciu o badanie spektrofotometryczne identyczny kolor. 
Wtedy masz: jakosc Caparola i kolor wg palety Greinplastu. 
Solidny dystrybutor+troche checi i bedzie ok.
Zatem zapraszam  :smile: 

wez jednak pod uwage ze zdjecie to nei to samo co widok live - zeby nie bylo niespodzianek.
Proponuje zrobic tak: opracujemy recepture na podany kolor - zrobimy probke na farbie - pomalujesz sobie kawalek i zobaczysz czy aby na pewno ten kolor Ci odpowiada.

----------


## Figa z makiem

> My już po robocie 
> Wyszło tak
> Załącznik 259379
> Załącznik 259380
> 
> Tynk z Ceresita kolor Nerbaska 1 (bazowy) i 3 wokół okien i drzwi. 
> Cokół jeszcze nie położony



Śliczny kolor  :smile:

----------


## CracoviaKS

Na pewno nie wpisuje się w pastelową cepelię, a to już bardzo dobrze  :smile:

----------


## bucha

mam problem z doborem elewacji a dokładnie z zatuszowaniem pewnego błędu technicznego,
 po pierwsze w projekcie zakradł się błąd i w efekcie którego dach ma mniejszy kąt od zakładanego w początkowych planach,
 po drugie lukarna nad wejściem do domu (nad balkonem) jest wysoka (duża odległość od ramy drzwi do szczytu) a na dodatek jest bardzo rozłożysta w stosunku do dwóch innych kukawek i całego dachu,
 jak można zatuszować taki błąd żeby estetycznie wyglądało to jakoś poukładane???kolory, bonie czy inne wykończenia???
 zdjęcia nie są aktualne. 
jeżeli ktoś zdecyduje się mi pomóc to wstawie bardziej przejrzyste i aktualne.

----------


## adziatok

> Witam serdecznie,
> proszę, pomóżcie mi w wyborze kolor elewacji. Planuję białą podbitkę aby pasowała do okien ale zczęłam mieć wąpliwości czy to dobry pomysł. Chciałam zrobić ciemny cokół jak dach, szara elewcję, białe ramki wokół okien i czerwone drzwi. Co o tym sądzicie?


Dla mnie super. Mam podobny dom i takie same plany jak Ty :smile:  tylko nad drzwiami się jeszcze zastanawiam (ciemne jak dach czy białe?) Jestem ciekawa jak to wyjdzie u Ciebie więc błagam wrzucaj zdjęcia z realizacji :big grin:

----------


## DZIKU_7

witam.
i ja proszę o poradę jakiego koloru użyć 
W planach mam CERESITa wg . skali :
Nr 1) sahara 3,
2) california 2

Podbitka będzie orzechowa, parapety NERO (ceramiczne  czarno-brązowe)



cokół i skosy na bokach domku będą obłożone kamieniem naturalnym -sękaczem w późniejszym terminie.
Interesuje mnie jasna elewacja pasująca do okien i dachu

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja:

----------


## EWBUD

> Nasza realizacja:



Czyżby w Złotokłosie?   
 :smile:

----------


## hubertsain

Nie, to nie Złotokłos  :razz:  Okolice Nadarzyna  :Smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek ciśnienie złapał. A właśnie Hubert co z tynkiem w zlotoklosie i jak tam sławny pruszkow?

----------


## EWBUD

> Piotrek ciśnienie złapał. A właśnie Hubert co z tynkiem w zlotoklosie i jak tam sławny pruszkow?



Ciśnienie? Nie, skądże....
NIe pierwszy i nie ostatni raz, normalna sprawa.
Najważniejsze, że konkurencja w rozsądnych granicach, a nie "po bandzie"
 :smile:

----------


## hubertsain

> Piotrek ciśnienie złapał. A właśnie Hubert co z tynkiem w zlotoklosie i jak tam sławny pruszkow?


Tynk w Złotokłosie jeszcze nie wybrany kolor, będziemy kłaść na początku lipca. Pruszków startuje po Złotokłosie.

----------


## plusfoto

> Piotrek ciśnienie złapał.


E tam parę dni temu wyglądał normalnie :wink:

----------


## mamik

> Nasza realizacja:


czy możesz napisać jakie to kolory tynku?
dziękuję

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie sciana polnocna skonczona. Teraz trzeba bedzie pomyslec jaki kolor tynku wybrac?

----------


## fighter1983

Elewacja robiona w 2013 roku, w maju. Czyli ma rok, zdjecia robione w czerwcu 2014 w sloneczny dzien, okolo godziny 14.
Lokalizacja: Warszawa Praga Północ
System: Grafitowy styropian, plus welna na kominie. Klejenie i warstwa zbrojaca - kleje cementowe Caparol, gruntowanie PG610 i tynk Thermosan FP K15 NQG w kolorze Palazzo 240.
Wykonawca: ewbuxxxo 
Zaplecze materiałowe: fighter1983 

Front budynku: 


Tył:

----------


## fighter1983

Zachodnia

----------


## fighter1983

Detale:
Dylatacja pomiedzy stara a nowa czescia budynku, listwa okapnikowa, listwa przyokienna, tynk sfotografowany w cieniu z bliska na wprost

----------


## Tomaszs131

fighter1983 moglbys mi powiedziec jaka podbitke widac na zdjeciu (kolor i marke)?
Dzieki.

----------


## fighter1983

Nie wiem. Trzeba pytać inwestorki. Chyba Gamrat. Moze Piotrek pamieta

----------


## EWBUD

Całkiem nieźle wygląda -  ciekawe jak będzie za 10 lat...

----------


## mapigeo

Witam
Widziałem wiele fajnych realizacji, ale mnie szczegolne  :smile:  interesuje w tym momencie z czego robione są cokoły (szczegolnie te szare) czy to są tynki strukturalne? Jeśli tak to jaki szary tynk strukteralny polecacie na cokół.

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam
> Widziałem wiele fajnych realizacji, ale mnie szczegolne  interesuje w tym momencie z czego robione są cokoły (szczegolnie te szare) czy to są tynki strukturalne? Jeśli tak to jaki szary tynk strukteralny polecacie na cokół.


Tynki mozaikowe.

----------


## mapigeo

Jesli to tynki mozaikowe to jaki polecacie z własnego dośwaidczenia (jaka firma, frakcja itp)

----------


## GorAna

Witam :smile: 
Jestem tutaj nowa :smile:     nie mogę sobie poradzić z doborem koloru elewacji na nowo-budowanym domu.....dom jest w stylu wiejskiego dworku.... dachówka bedzie  angobowy,  miedziany Creaton Harmonia, komin  klinkier w takim samym kolorze, okna i drzwi w kolorze orzech, podbitka orzech, rynny brąz....podoba mi się  kolor z wzornika KABE 1060, chciałabym przy oknach sztukaterię jaśniejszą, ale jaki kolor?....nie wiem :sad: .....czy moglibyście  dać mi kilka wskazówek

----------


## fighter1983

> Jesli to tynki mozaikowe to jaki polecacie z własnego dośwaidczenia (jaka firma, frakcja itp)


zupelnie dowolny producent. Technologia produkcji tynkow mozaikowych akurat jest taka, ze "fabryke tynkow mozaikowych" mozna otworzyc w garazu za domem w ciagu tygodnia. Nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## hubertsain

Tynk Kreisel silikonowy w kolorach 29985 i 27337.




> czy możesz napisać jakie to kolory tynku?
> dziękuję

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja ocieplenia budynku bez tynku zewnętrznego. Siatka zatopiona w białym kleju, ostatnia warstwa kleju filcowana. Profile drewnopodobne w kolorze złoty dąb.

----------


## misiupl

Filcowana - żeby uzyskać gładkość powierzchni tak?
Nie ma i nie będzie ten klej gruntowany niczym?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Filcowana - żeby uzyskać gładkość powierzchni tak?
> Nie ma i nie będzie ten klej gruntowany niczym?


W przypadku kleju Caparola 190 gruntowanie nie jest wymagane.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> zupelnie dowolny producent. Technologia produkcji tynkow mozaikowych akurat jest taka, ze "fabryke tynkow mozaikowych" mozna otworzyc w garazu za domem w ciagu tygodnia. Nie ma znaczenia.


Masz racje w Swidniku powstala firma produkujaca tynki "Bausil". W interneci nic na jej temat nie znajdziesz. Promowana jest mocno przez ekipy od ocieplen pracujece na scianie wschodniej kraju. 
Wlasciciel zanim zalozyl owa firme przez dlugi czas byl  udzialowcem w Greenplascie.

----------


## hubertsain

> Filcowana - żeby uzyskać gładkość powierzchni tak?
> Nie ma i nie będzie ten klej gruntowany niczym?


Filcowana, żeby ułożyć ziarno kleju w taki sposób, aby przypominało tynk cementowo-wapienny drobnoziarnisty. Z uwagi na ograniczony budżet inwestor będzie sam gruntował budynek

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku. Tynk silikonowy Kreisel w kolorach: kolor główny 28086, kolor przy boniowaniach 26395, mozaika na cokole Kreisel TM165A. Parapety stalowe grafitowe, podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Panele drewnopodobne w kolorze winchester.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Elewacje mam uzbrojona siitka Caparola, wtopiona w bialy klej Caparola 190. Na to polozona zostala kolejna warstwa bialego kleju.
Po dwoch tygodniach zuwazylem wyraznie pasy siatki przebijajace sie przez klej. 

Nie wiem czy jest sie czym martwic, czy tynk to wszystko przykryje i bedzie po sprawie?

----------


## aaniaaz

Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc rozwiać moje wątpliwości?
Na tym forum jeden z doświadczonych forumowiczów napisał że na gładkiej powierzchni ( w szczególności białej) brud będzie się bardzie odznaczał niż na chropowatej o większym uziarnieniu. Do tej pory myślałam odwrotnie tzn im większe uziarnienie tym z brudem gorzej bo kurz ma na czym osiadać a im gładsza tym lepiej. Planuję jasną elewację ( kość słoniowa) z uziarnieniem 1 lub 1,5. Będzie to tynk silikonowy więc teoretycznie sam będzie się oczyszczał.  Powiedzcie proszę jaka jest zależność między grubością uziarnienia a brudzeniem się ściany i widocznością tego?

----------


## aniula_bl

sprawa się tyczy podbitki  :big grin: 
domek wygląda tak, oczywiście jeszcze nie robimy elewacji, bo białe ściany to tylko klej
jesteśmy zmuszeni zrobić pilnie podbitkę dachową, bo wróble nam się dość poważnie zagnieździły  :mad: 
wiem, że czarna pasuje na pewno, ale kolor cieplejszy, kolor drewna mnie się bardzo podoba, a nie wiem, czy będzie u nas pasował
pomożecie?  :tongue:

----------


## aniula_bl

a takie podobają mi się najbardziej  :yes:

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku. Tynk silikonowy Kreisel w kolorach: kolor główny 28086, kolor przy boniowaniach 26395, mozaika na cokole Kreisel TM165A. Parapety stalowe grafitowe, podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Panele drewnopodobne w kolorze winchester.


Pięknie wyszło!!  :smile:

----------


## Groszeczek

> sprawa się tyczy podbitki 
> domek wygląda tak, oczywiście jeszcze nie robimy elewacji, bo białe ściany to tylko klej
> jesteśmy zmuszeni zrobić pilnie podbitkę dachową, bo wróble nam się dość poważnie zagnieździły 
> wiem, że czarna pasuje na pewno, ale kolor cieplejszy, kolor drewna mnie się bardzo podoba, a nie wiem, czy będzie u nas pasował
> pomożecie?


aniula moim zdaniem podbitka w kolorze zbliżonym do okien będzie pasowała najbardziej  :Smile:  Czarną byś przytłoczyła i obciążyła budynek  :yes:  Ale oczywiście to Tobie ma się podobać najbardziej  :wink: 

A co do tynku to którego producenta byście polecili: KABE czy Ceresit? Tynk planujemy silikatowo-silikonowy (półkrzemiankowy czy jakoś tak) KABE lub Ceresit silikonowy (nie wiedzę, żeby mieli w ofercie silikatowo-silikonowy). Skłaniam się do KABE bo u teściów jest już 5 lat i ma się dobrze, rzeczywiście sam się myje, ale troszeczkę popękał w 1 miejscu (niedużo, 1 rysa mniej niż 10 cm) przy balkonie i zacieki od lampy się zrobiły. Ciemniejszy kolor wyblaknął na rogu budynku, ale my i tak ecru planujemy.
Może Ceresit jest lepszy - macie jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## Cyprysy

> mika73 Zostawiłam Ci wiadomośc na P.W pozdrawiam


ja również poproszę jeśli można o podanie tego koloru. Bardzo ładny !

----------


## hubertsain

Kolejna realizacja firmy SAIN Budownictwo  :Smile:

----------


## greywolf

> Kolejna realizacja firmy SAIN Budownictwo


Na tym zdjęciu budynek prezentuje się najlepiej; udana realizacja. Można prosić o inf. na temat tynku, numeru koloru?

----------


## jola.wg

Chcialam zapytac o panele drewnopodobne uzyte zarowno  w tej realizacji jak i innych poprzednich pokazywanych na forum, czy to panele styropianowe?Jesli nie to co to jest i gdzie moge to kupic?

----------


## jola.wg

[QUOTE=hubertsain;6538673]Kolejna realizacja firmy SAIN Budownictwo  :Smile:  



Czy w tej realizacji tez zostaly uzyte panele drewnopodobne jesli tak to jakie?

----------


## saga2

witam
czy mógłby mi ktoś doradzić jaki kolor pucu pasuje do mojego domu i czy robic szpalety zewnetrzne czy raczej bez.

----------


## hubertsain

W tej realizcji użyte jest drewno. W poprzednich, które ostatnio publikowałem i które można obejrzeć także na stronie www.facebook.com/sainbudownictwo używane były panele drewnopodobne marki Rodeo.

[QUOTE=jola.wg;6544487]


> Kolejna realizacja firmy SAIN Budownictwo  
> 
> 
> 
> Czy w tej realizacji tez zostaly uzyte panele drewnopodobne jesli tak to jakie?

----------


## tigermoth

Forumowicze,

posiadam do oddania próbki tynku Caparol baranek 1,5mm w kolorach Mandarin i Gobi  numery 15 oraz 13 wykonane na płytach 40x40 cm.

Otrzymałem je od forumowicza (któremu jeszcze raz dziękuję - na pewno się domyśli że o niego chodzi) za darmo więc za darmo chcę je przekazać dalej, 

może komuś pomogą w podjęciu decyzji.

Pokryję koszty przesyłki kurierskiej.

Oczywiście kto pierwszy ten dostanie....

----------


## hubertsain

Realizacja naszej firmy. Docieplenie i elewacja budynku wykonana w systemie Caparol. Cokół przygotowany pod okładzinę z płytki klinkierowej. Kolor tynku hell weiss.







[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fighter1983

> Realizacja naszej firmy. Docieplenie i elewacja budynku wykonana w systemie Caparol. Cokół przygotowany pod okładzinę z płytki klinkierowej. Kolor tynku hell weiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


No zacnie Panie zacnie wyszlo  :smile:

----------


## jola.wg

Szukam antracytowych stalowych parapetow zewnetrznych moze ktos mi cos poleci?

----------


## Groszeczek

Sain pięknie wyszło  :Smile:  Zestawienie kolorystyczne podobne do mojego (tzn. upatrzonego, bo jeszcze ekipa nie weszła). I też mam białe okna ze szprosami, to już wiem, że całość zagra  :Smile:

----------


## pillproof

Może rzucicie okiem na moją koncepcję elewacji? Mile widziane wskazówki i sugestie  :smile: 
Tynk chcemy jasny silikonowy, bonie szare i rodeo (podoba mi się kolor machoń) dach będzie czarny, okna palisander- ciemno brązowe, podbitka raczej w kolorze okien lub tynkowana.

Nie wiem do końca gdzie rozmieścić panele rodeo... żeby fajnie wyglądało. Projekt nie jest w 3d, wiec tłumaczę, że lewy garaż jest cofnięty względem tego po prawej, nad nimi na dachu jest taras, a po prawej stronie garaży jest dziura- przejście na tyły do ogrodu.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Watpie by ktos raczyl odpowiedziec na Twojego posta.
Radze porozmawiac z projektantka-tem, ktory pomoze Ci w doborze kolorystyki. Ja tak wlasnie postapilem i nie zaluje.

----------


## modena

Witam.
Który tynk  z Caparola Thermosan ngq  *biały* jest ładny ?  :roll eyes:  
Tzn taki żeby ładnie wyglądał z szarym cokołem i nie wpadał w śmietankowy  :roll eyes:  :smile:   . Ewentualnie mógłby wpadać w szarość ale też nie za bardzo  :wink: 
Kto ma ładny biały  , jakieś fotki  .Poratujcie

----------


## Patrycja&Rafał

Forumowicze, proszę podpowiedzcie mi jaki kamień elewacyjny polecacie.
Jestem na etapie wybrania elewacji i ostatecznie chyba zdecydujemy się na elewację dwukolorową (jeden kolor elewacji, drugi kolor dekorów w formie poziomych pasków - odcienie szarości) i fragment (przy wejściu do domu) z kamienia ozdobnego. Czy ktoś z Was taki robił przy szarej elewacji? Może jakieś zdjęcia? No i jaki kamień?  :wink:  Będę wdzięczna za podpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Dorrris

Ale myślisz o kamieniu naturalnym czy betonie architektonicznym?

----------


## modena

> Cześć Wam 
> 
> 
> Moja stodoła w kolorze "graphit 18", tynk Caparol. Dostawca forumowy, fighter1983 - polecam z czystym sumieniem


CZy to jest bardziej biały czy bardziej szary kolor .Z wyglądu niby biały  ale z nazwy Graphit  :roll eyes:  :bash:

----------


## katia.katia

> CZy to jest bardziej biały czy bardziej szary kolor .Z wyglądu niby biały  ale z nazwy Graphit


Też jetem ciekawa czy bardziej szary czy biały. Mamy zamiar pomalować elewację i tak mi chodzi po głowie szarość.

----------


## modena

Mitch pisał że to kolor ciemniejszy od białego   :big grin:  Ale nie ogarniam wyobraźnią pojęcia ciemniejszy od białego  :no:  :roll eyes:

----------


## KKM1

Mam do odsprzedania w okazyjnej cenie Caparol NQG Thermossan kolor hell weiss (ciepły biały) - zostało mi 20 kg czyli 1 pełne wiadro i końcówka w drugim Ja połączyłam z białym łupkiem kwarcytowym W razie zainteresowania zostało mi ok 3-4m2 
Przepraszam że tu zamieszczam ale w ogłoszeniach brak odezwu

----------


## modena

KKM1  czy ten hell weis wpada w smietankowy ?

----------


## KKM1

Jak dla mnie nie Jest ciepły ale nie śmietanowy Na poprzedniej stronie masz budynek który przedstawił hubertsain właśnie w kolorze hell weiss

----------


## modena

Dzięki 
Tak , tak  widziałam   :yes:     Ale wiesz jak to jest wybierać kolor na ekranie monitora  :wink:   różnie  to bywa :wink: 
 A to pewnie będzie inne na ekranie , inne na próbce a jeszcze inne na budynku  :roll eyes:  .  Wzornika jeszcze nie mam.
Posiadacze białych Caparolowych elewacji chyba powyjeżdżali na urlopy  :wink:

----------


## Rafal i Justyna

Witam,

szukam pilnie zdjec domow zrobionych caparolem palazzo 210,ginster 115 lub 120 lub jakis inny kremowy ,ecru lub kosc sloniowa.Z gory dziekuje.

----------


## modena

Rafal i Justyna  widzę  że Ty już przynajmniej masz wzornik  bo operujesz nazwami  kolorów .  Ja czekam na wzornik z Caparola  jak na zmiłowanie   :sad:   czekam i czekam  i nie wydaje mi się żebym miała się doczekać .
Nie ma ktoś jakiegoś niepotrzebnego wzornika z Caparola  do tynku Thermosan NQG  ??  Skąd braliście wzorniki ?

----------


## KKM1

Wzorniki sa zapewne dostepne u dystrybutora Od kogo kupujesz tynk? Ja dostalam wzornik w miejscu gdzie kupilam Mam go jeszcze wiec jesli jestes z Warszawy moge Ci wypozyczyc Przede mna jeszcze wybor kolorow do wewnatrz wiec niestety nie moge go oddac (Nie mam polskich znakow-przepraszam za pisownie)

----------


## modena

Dziękuję KKM1    , właśnie dziś rano  przyszedł mój wytęskniony wzornik  , nareszcie    :smile:  
Teraz mam  problem czy wybrać    Hell Weiss czy Natur Weiss.    Czy ma ktoś może  zdjęcia z tynkiem Natur Weiss?    Czy on jest  w porównaniu z Hell Weiss bardziej biały czy zimno biały ?

----------


## pillproof

> Witam,
> 
> szukam pilnie zdjec domow zrobionych caparolem palazzo 210,ginster 115 lub 120 lub jakis inny kremowy ,ecru lub kosc sloniowa.Z gory dziekuje.


My też szukaliśmy podobnego koloru- jasnego beżu,chcieliśmy palazzo 120, ale nie ma go w nqg.A nie miał to być odcień żółtego czy pomarańczowego... W końcu wybraliśmy NQG GINSTER 55. Na dużej próbce był fajny odcień, ale na elewacji okazało się, widać tą żółtą tonację...

----------


## mitch

> CZy to jest bardziej biały czy bardziej szary kolor .Z wyglądu niby biały  ale z nazwy Graphit





> Mitch pisał że to kolor ciemniejszy od białego   Ale nie ogarniam wyobraźnią pojęcia ciemniejszy od białego


Hehe  :wink:  To nie jest czysty biały. Jest dosłownie góra kilka odcieni ciemniejszy niż biały. Tzn. po przyłożeniu białego papieru widać wyraźną różnicę. Tak czy inaczej, w słoneczny dzień oczy bolą od patrzenia się na elewację. Oczywiście w sensie jasności, nie odrażającego wyglądu  :smile:

----------


## ANKAg

witam!!

zwracam sie do osób które wykonują docieplenie budynków.

Mam okno które chcemy ocieplic i otynkowac tak aby nie bylo widocznych prowadnic od rolety, czyli tynk tak jak leci rama okna a roleta powinna sie chowac pod styropian. Prosze podpowiedzcie mi jak zamontowac ten styropian aby nie odpadl podczas podwiewów wiatrów. dodam ze grubosc styropianu to 23 cm. Dodaje fotke bo nie jestem pewna czy dobrze wytlumaczylam o co mi chodzi

----------


## adiewRanczo

Witam...
Poszukuję inspiracji kolorystycznej dla naszego domu. Może ktoś pomoże, bo nie mogę się zdecydować ;(

----------


## greywolf

> Witam...
> Poszukuję inspiracji kolorystycznej dla naszego domu. Może ktoś pomoże...


Moim zdaniem najlepszy byłby kolor biały lub prawie biały niezauważalnie wpadający w szarość, beż żadnych wstawek i innych udziwnień. Szukasz inspiracji kolorystycznej, to zobacz kolor elewacji domu użytkownika *mitch* cofając się do strony 224, post #4462. Zobacz też elewację użytkownika *interona* (niemal identyczny filar nad wejściem), strona 202, post #4030. Może znajdziesz coś dla swojego domu.

----------


## adiewRanczo

> Moim zdaniem najlepszy byłby kolor biały lub prawie biały niezauważalnie wpadający w szarość, beż żadnych wstawek i innych udziwnień. Szukasz inspiracji kolorystycznej, to zobacz kolor elewacji domu użytkownika *mitch* cofając się do strony 224, post #4462. Zobacz też elewację użytkownika *interona* (niemal identyczny filar nad wejściem), strona 202, post #4030. Może znajdziesz coś dla swojego domu.


O szarości właśnie myślałam, tylko o ciemniejszym odcieniu. Znajoma jednak odradziła, że wyjdzie nam szara kreska przy tym naszym brązowym dachu i ciepłym odcieniu kostki...
Ale dziękuję bardzo za podpowiedź

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. To moja elewacja na domku. Tynk Caparol Thermosan NQG , kolor Umbra Weiss.

----------


## ziuta62

Jeszcze kilka szczegółów. Ekipa Zbyszka Hołdy i nasz niezastąpiony  Fighter1983 wykonali zegarmistrzowską robotę przy moich kilkudziesięciu rysiach. Ocieplili balkon i wykończyli kafelkami.

Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim takich ekip.

----------


## bambolka81

Witam, pochwale sie moją jeszcze nie skończoną elewacją. Brakuje tynku w dolnej części budynku, który będzie ciemniejszych niż ten szary podkład.

----------


## fighter1983

Police k. Szczecina. Dla tajemniczej forumowiczki  :smile:  Zakonczono dnia wczorajszego.
Ocieplenie: grafitowa termoorganika, system Caparol: z wykorzystaniem tynku NQG - kolor - zabijcie mnie ale nie pamietam.. troche sie tam zeszlo z wybraniem koloru  :smile:  

Mam kolorystyke: Fassade A1 Thermosan NQG K15 
Jasny: Arctis 30
Ciemny: Arctis 15

----------


## fighter1983

Te drewniane wstawki - to Panele Rodeo montowane na warstwie zbrojacej z kleju bezcementowego Caparol ZF 699. Cos tam z bliska na zdjeciach wyszlo i bedziemy reklamowac u producenta... ech te panele Rodeo....

----------


## fighter1983

i dalej

----------


## Schatje

:smile:  Bardzo ładnie.
I jeszcze jedna rzecz mi sie rozjasniła :smile: , wiem już, że u mnie garaż będzie w takim samym kolorze jak reszta.
Ten biały to nie NATUR WEISS czasem?  A propos, masz może cos w tym kolorze w swojej galerii  Fighter???

----------


## fighter1983

> Bardzo ładnie.
> I jeszcze jedna rzecz mi sie rozjasniła, wiem już, że u mnie garaż będzie w takim samym kolorze jak reszta.
> Ten biały to nie NATUR WEISS czasem?  A propos, masz może cos w tym kolorze w swojej galerii  Fighter???


Nie mam niestety: mam umbra weiss

----------


## elmagra

Witajcie, mam prośbę. Jak 'poprawić' kolor elewacji na zdjęciu poniżej? To, co widać to tylko grunt. Na szczęście tynk nie w tym roku, to mam trochę czasu na zastanowienie się. POczątkowo chciałam coś w jasne szarości (bo w ogóle to mi się marzył mały biały domek) ale mnie wszyscy przestrzegają przed brudzeniem się tynku. No i teraz nie wiem co zrobić. a może jakiś wesoły żółty? Bo teraz to mi się zrobiło beżowo-brązowo-nijako.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witajcie, mam prośbę. Jak 'poprawić' kolor elewacji na zdjęciu poniżej? To, co widać to tylko grunt. Na szczęście tynk nie w tym roku, to mam trochę czasu na zastanowienie się. POczątkowo chciałam coś w jasne szarości (bo w ogóle to mi się marzył mały biały domek) ale mnie wszyscy przestrzegają przed brudzeniem się tynku. No i teraz nie wiem co zrobić. a może jakiś wesoły żółty? Bo teraz to mi się zrobiło beżowo-brązowo-nijako.


Noooo... smutno troche. 
NQG - Umbra Weiss jak u Zuita62 pare postow wyzej i bedzie najs imho.
Wesoły żółty - nope nope nope

----------


## fighter1983

dopisałem kolorystyke, znalazłem  :smile:  
Fassade A1 Thermosan NQG K15 
Jasny: Arctis 30
Ciemny: Arctis 15

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja:

----------


## fighter1983

Realizacja: Tanowo k. Szczecina. 
Ostateczne zakończenie prac wraz z dodatkowymi: wrzesień 2014 roku.
Docieplenie styropian Termoorganika Grafitowy z wyprawa z tynku Amphisilan FP K15 Schiefer 15.
Na elewacji zastosowano drewno - to nie jest imitacja. 
Wiecej zdjęć i filmy z budowy na moim FB
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1759920&type=1
Inwestor prywatny - forumowicz - kuciar

----------


## krz_p

*fighter1983* co to za rodzaj drewna jest na elewacji?

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983* co to za rodzaj drewna jest na elewacji?


My tylko montowalismy, inwestor drewno kupil sam - wiec do Pana Tomka (kuciar) na FM prosze pytanie.

----------


## Groszeczek

elmagra - nie jest źle, ale bardzo "pospolicie"  :wink: 
Ja bym proponowała ecru - do tej kasztanowej (czy miedzianej?) dachówki pięknie by się komponowało.
Żółty cytrynowy moim zdaniem nie pasuje, jeśli od żółtego to musiałby być bardziej "stonowany".
Szary też mi nie leży do tego ciepłego odcienia dachówki i tego typu podbitki, ale to tylko moje zdanie, a Tobie ma się podobać  :wink: 

Hubertsain, faither1983 normalnie fotki i realizacje jak z katalogu  :Smile:  Piękne domki, choć nie w moim stylu bo zbyt nowoczesne  :wink:  to piękne zestawienia kolorystyczne - w sensie, że wszystko do siebie pasuje  :Smile: 
Klienci tak chcieli czy wy doradzacie?  :wink:  U nas jest tendencja, że "klient nasz Pan" i ekipy robią co inwestor chce, nie doradzając (choć w sumie się nie dziwię, bo co zrobić jak klient się uprze  :wink:  ) i mamy koszmarki fioletowe lub zielone z czerwonymi obramówkami wokół okien  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Groszeczek - dzieki  :smile:  Zazwyczaj nie doradzamy kolorystyki, bo to klientowi sie ma podobac a nie nam, jak mu sie fioletowo-czerwone koszmarki podobaja - prosze bardzo, o gustach sie nie dyskutuje. Ja pilnuje m.in HBW i od tej strony doboru koloru, jak zrobic taka elewacje zeby byla trwala i ladna przez lata. I nie odwalic lipy  :smile:  Natomiast jezeli inwestor / ka ma za duzo dylematow z doborem koloru a zbliza sie juz czas gruntowania/tykowania to jakies tam sugestie podsuwamy... bo prace trzeba konczyc a tu jeszcze kolor w lesie....

----------


## elmagra

> elmagra - nie jest źle, ale bardzo "pospolicie" 
> Ja bym proponowała ecru - do tej kasztanowej (czy miedzianej?) dachówki pięknie by się komponowało.
> Żółty cytrynowy moim zdaniem nie pasuje, jeśli od żółtego to musiałby być bardziej "stonowany".
> Szary też mi nie leży do tego ciepłego odcienia dachówki i tego typu podbitki, ale to tylko moje zdanie, a Tobie ma się podobać


No właśnie wiem, że pospolicie. Niestety, od mojego wykonawcy (znajomy) mogę liczyć tylko na podpowiedzi w stylu: pomarańczowy, brązowy, itp, byle nie jasny. Totalnie nie mamy tego samego gustu. No a co zrobić potem z tą brudzącą się elewacją? Czy takie tynki można "myć"? A jeśli ten ecru to w jakim kolorze cokół (będzie naprawdę mały). 
A kolor jednolity na całym domu, czy jakieś inne wstawki? Tylko, że ja się  nie znam i nie wiem co i jak zrobić....

----------


## amglad1

[QUOTE=Schatje;6611772] :smile:  Bardzo ładnie.
I jeszcze jedna rzecz mi sie rozjasniła :smile: , wiem już, że u mnie garaż będzie w takim samym kolorze jak reszta.



Fighter, prześlicznie... :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
zgadzam sie z przedmówcą - gdyby garaż był w tym samym kolorze, to ta dobudówka czy jak to tam zwać nie rzucałaby sie tak w oczy i byłoby idealnie wręcz...ale jak pisałes - klient ma wizję, klient rządzi :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Nowoczesny domek teraz zaczynamy w Gdansku .... taki troche przyduzawy - z 600m2 elewacji. Mial byc bialo czarny w Carbonie.... - bedzie chyba bialy bazowy w NQG. Beda piekne fotki jak skonczymy. No ale to mnostwo czasu potrzebne na ta realizacje.

----------


## EWBUD

> Załącznik 280724Załącznik 280725Załącznik 280726Załącznik 280727Załącznik 280728Nowoczesny domek teraz zaczynamy w Gdansku .... taki troche przyduzawy - z 600m2 elewacji. Mial byc bialo czarny w Carbonie.... - bedzie chyba bialy bazowy w NQG. Beda piekne fotki jak skonczymy. No ale to mnostwo czasu potrzebne na ta realizacje.


Będzie ładnie  :smile: 
W sumie to już jest fajnie...

----------


## Mal&Tad

a oto nasz domek w kolorze jasny popiel, ze stolarką złoty dąb, karmelowym cokołem i grafitowym dachem  :wink:

----------


## brzuska

[QUOTE=amglad1;6613475]


> Bardzo ładnie.
> I jeszcze jedna rzecz mi sie rozjasniła, wiem już, że u mnie garaż będzie w takim samym kolorze jak reszta.
> 
> 
> 
> Fighter, prześlicznie...
> zgadzam sie z przedmówcą - gdyby garaż był w tym samym kolorze, to ta dobudówka czy jak to tam zwać nie rzucałaby sie tak w oczy i byłoby idealnie wręcz...ale jak pisałes - klient ma wizję, klient rządzi


Śpieszę z wyjaśnieniami, jako współwłaścicielka :smile:  ta dobudówka to garaż, taki projekt, takie warunki zabudowy (5m) więc uciekaliśmy w głąb działki inaczej ludziki by mi przez okna kuchenne do domu weszli. Szary kolor to długa historia, miał być taki jak brama i okna czyli prawie czarny na transparentnej bazie. W ostatniej chwili spanikowałam i wbrew woli męża zmieniłam na kolor o jeden ton jaśniejszy  :smile:  Mieszkamy w miejscu, w którym może za 10 lat zrobią drogę, więc kurzy i brudzi się niesamowicie. Z boku garażu ma być również wiata. Więc tym razem podeszliśmy do tematu na zasadzie "ma być praktycznie". Biały to też nie jest biały, tylko taki brudny biały.

----------


## amglad1

brzuska, 
tak czy siak, JEST PIĘKNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gratulacje!!!!!!!!!!!!
a pewnych rzeczy sie nie przeskoczy i tyle :smile: 
szczęśliwego mieszkania w tak fajnym domku życzę

----------


## pillproof

> Załącznik 280724Załącznik 280725Załącznik 280726Załącznik 280727Załącznik 280728Nowoczesny domek teraz zaczynamy w Gdansku .... taki troche przyduzawy - z 600m2 elewacji. Mial byc bialo czarny w Carbonie.... - bedzie chyba bialy bazowy w NQG. Beda piekne fotki jak skonczymy. No ale to mnostwo czasu potrzebne na ta realizacje.


Rewelacyjny projekt! Czekam z niecierpliwością na efekt końcowy  :smile:  to buduje jakiś forumowicz, bo nasuwa mi się pytanie odnoście attyk na tarasie  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Rewelacyjny projekt! Czekam z niecierpliwością na efekt końcowy  to buduje jakiś forumowicz, bo nasuwa mi się pytanie odnoście attyk na tarasie


Tak, forumowiczka  :smile:  ale tez taka - malo aktywna na forum i raczej czytajaca a nie piszaca. Byly wizualizacje, ale kazala mi zdjac, bo projektant jeszcze nie pozwolil pokazywac... ale..  WOW ... Beda zdjecia na koniec na 100% bo to najladniejsza elewacja jaka w zyciu widzialem, a widzialem ich... sporo. Zaraz zalinkuje jej ten watek - poprosze aby sie do Ciebie odezwala. 
Jak tam Thermosaniki? Klada sie 2 raz?

----------


## pillproof

> Tak, forumowiczka  ale tez taka - malo aktywna na forum i raczej czytajaca a nie piszaca. Byly wizualizacje, ale kazala mi zdjac, bo projektant jeszcze nie pozwolil pokazywac... ale..  WOW ... Beda zdjecia na koniec na 100% bo to najladniejsza elewacja jaka w zyciu widzialem, a widzialem ich... sporo. Zaraz zalinkuje jej ten watek - poprosze aby sie do Ciebie odezwala. 
> Jak tam Thermosaniki? Klada sie 2 raz?


Dzięki  :smile: 

Teraz ta ściana jest w miarę ok- niektóre pionowe pasy są ciągle lekko widoczne z tym, że tylko o wschodzie słońca i przez max 1h w ciągu dnia  :wink: , ale uprzedzali nas o tym, że to już do końca nie zniknie.. no chyba, że mieliby to całkiem równać to wtedy i kasa większa za robociznę i materiałów więcej by zeszło. Myślę jednak, że efekt poprawki i tak jest dobry. Teraz pozostałą część budynku robią od zera, dziś zacierali drugi raz siatkę, jutro grunt, odbijanie drewna i tynki!  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki 
> 
> Teraz ta ściana jest w miarę ok- niektóre pionowe pasy są ciągle lekko widoczne z tym, że tylko o wschodzie słońca i przez max 1h w ciągu dnia , ale uprzedzali nas o tym, że to już do końca nie zniknie.. no chyba, że mieliby to całkiem równać to wtedy i kasa większa za robociznę i materiałów więcej by zeszło. Myślę jednak, że efekt poprawki i tak jest dobry. Teraz pozostałą część budynku robią od zera, dziś zacierali drugi raz siatkę, jutro grunt, odbijanie drewna i tynki!


czekamy na zdjecia. Oby bylo najs. 
Od razu podam: kolorystyke u pillproof - Pani Magdy 
Grunt+tynk barwiony wg Fassade A1 - Ginster 55 
powered by fighter1983  :smile:

----------


## cormac

> ?..to buduje jakiś forumowicz, bo nasuwa mi się pytanie odnoście attyk na tarasie


Wysłałam priva  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Wysłałam priva


jest i nasza inwestorka... wyloniła się z otchłani  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> jest i nasza inwestorka... wyloniła się z otchłani


z mrocznych  czeluści internetu   :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> z mrocznych  czeluści internetu


tak, i problem z rodeo, jutro-pojutrze zakladam watek do ktorego Cie zapraszam i naszego rodeowca zeby nam PISEMNIE dal wytyczne jak te jego wynalazki montowac, moze mu pomysly jakies podsuniemy. Poki co zakonczylismy budowe w Szczecinie u Pani Kasi i zostawilismy ja z brzuchem  :smile:  (mąż jeszcze nic nie wie) wracamy chyba na wiosne naprawiac panele rodeo. So sick...
Lekka mokra wyszla pieknie a rodeo sie brzuchaci...

----------


## babyjane24

> Załącznik 277315 Załącznik 277318 Załącznik 277320
> 
> 
> Witam. To moja elewacja na domku. Tynk Caparol Thermosan NQG , kolor Umbra Weiss.


dzień dobry chciałam się zapytać o jakis namiar na panią gdyż w swoim domku rozważam założenie okien w kolorze oregon
i próbuję do tego przekonać męża a on chce zobaczyć te okna w realu jeśli byłaby możliwość to będę ogromnie wdzięczna pozdrawiam babyjane24

----------


## wierka

> Wysłałam priva


od razu wiedziałam, że to Twój dom.  :smile:   :smile: 
Pięknie!

----------


## marnon

> tak, i problem z rodeo, jutro-pojutrze zakladam watek do ktorego Cie zapraszam i naszego rodeowca zeby nam PISEMNIE dal wytyczne jak te jego wynalazki montowac, moze mu pomysly jakies podsuniemy. Poki co zakonczylismy budowe w Szczecinie u Pani Kasi i zostawilismy ja z brzuchem  (mąż jeszcze nic nie wie) wracamy chyba na wiosne naprawiac panele rodeo. So sick...
> Lekka mokra wyszla pieknie a rodeo sie brzuchaci...


co jest nie tak z tym Rodeo? w sumie ciekawa alternatywa dla naturalnego drewna, ale ostatnie wpadki mnie zniechęcają do tego produktu, a chciałem również ten system wykorzystać w moim domku...

----------


## fighter1983

> co jest nie tak z tym Rodeo? w sumie ciekawa alternatywa dla naturalnego drewna, ale ostatnie wpadki mnie zniechęcają do tego produktu, a chciałem również ten system wykorzystać w moim domku...


Zerknij w moje posty. W tym dziale sa zdjęcia i opis i zaproszenie dla producenta aby zabrał glos w sprawie. Jakoś mu nie spieszno...

----------


## EwkaP

Witam

Wiem już, że tynk to ,,Kreisel silikonowy baranek 1,5mm 27566 na elewacje, 27570 na bonie".

Czy ktoś ma zdjęcia innych domów z elewacją w tej szarości? Może z grafitowym dachem?
A może ten sam domek sfotografowany w słoneczny dzień?

Ps. Domek ze strony 217 z czerwonym dachem. Wklejony przez Hubernstaina?

----------


## marnon

> Zerknij w moje posty. W tym dziale sa zdjęcia i opis i zaproszenie dla producenta aby zabrał glos w sprawie. Jakoś mu nie spieszno...



czytałem , ale nikt póki co nie kwapi się odpowiedzieć... dużo tych płyt rodeo zamontowaliście? czy to było pierwszy raz i od razu takie "kwiatki" wyszły...

----------


## pinokio_a

Co myślicie o drzwiach wejściowych w kolorze czerwonym? Prawdę mówiąc białe,antracytowe lub w kolorze złotego dębu, wszystko pod kolor okien wyglądają nudno. Ja lubię kolory. Napatrzyłam się trochę w USA na drzwi wejściowe w kontrastowym kolorze do reszty elewacji, np czerwonym i bardzo mi się to spodobało. Na polskim rynku trudno znaleźć takie drzwi. Znalazłam w ofercie firmy Good Lock piękne drzwi. Na prawdę są piękne...Na razie nasz dom wygląda jak na zdj. są już wstawione okna - białe i brama garażowa-antracyt. Jaki kolor elewacji dobrać aby wszystko pasowało do czerwonych drzwi, bo z nich nie zrezygnuję!!  :smile: 
pozdrawiam,
p.s.
może Zuza ma jakieś zdj domów z czerwonymi drzwiami?

----------


## water-sprite

Mieszkam w domu z czerwonymi drzwiami, ale dach jest brązowo-ceglasty, więc wszystko do siebie "pasuje". 
Czerwień do antracytu to już będzie na zasadzie kontrastu, właśnie i na pewno od razu będą rzucać się w oczy. 
Wystarczy "wygooglować" zwrot czerwone drzwi wejściowe i masz mnóstwo zdjęć. 
Poza tym kilka firm maluje drzwi na jaki kolor chcesz z palety RAL, średnio ok. 500-700 zł dopłaty za taką usługę. Możesz mieć czerwone od zewnątzr i drugi kolor od środka. 
Do wyboru do koloru  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Zapraszam nowy album ze zdjeciami z Chwaszcyna:
https://www.facebook.com/AstrobudSierpc

----------


## Zuzza

Pinokio - czerwone drzwi super pomysł  :Smile:  
Tylko niech już reszta będzie raczej spokojna - jeden taki mocny akcent wystarczy.  Elewację oczywiście zrobiłabym białą  ( ale ja mam takie skrzywienie w stronę bieli  :wink:  )

Jak wstawisz te drzwi to wrzuć fotki!

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## dorkaS

Uwielbiam kolorowe drzwi! Sama mam niebieskie  :smile: 

Czerwone drzwi + biała/waniliowa elewacja - mniam.
Tylko nie wpadnij na pomysł brudnoceglastej/pomarańczowej elewacji, ogólnie powszechnej w polskim krajobrazie.

Dopłaty do drzwi są niższe jeśli kolor dwustronnie taki sam, a jeśli dwukolorowe to odpowiednio wyższy. To z autopsji.

Garść inspiracji:

----------


## KasiaJasia

Witam wszystkich :smile: 

Z mężem budujemy dom Kameralny 4 z pracowni Domy z Wizją i zastanawiam się nad ilością desek na elewacji. 
Co myślicie o oryginalnym projekcie? Nie za dużo tego wszystkiego?
Proszę o rady  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Z mężem budujemy dom Kameralny 4 z pracowni Domy z Wizją i zastanawiam się nad ilością desek na elewacji. 
> Co myślicie o oryginalnym projekcie? Nie za dużo tego wszystkiego?
> Proszę o rady


Zmniejszylbym o jakies.... 60% ilosc drewna. 
Za duzo zdecydowanie, tak poza tym spoko  :smile:

----------


## Marcioszka

Nie jestem pewna czy to pytanie pasuje do tego wątku ale zaryzykuję  :smile: 
Odbieram niebawem mieszkanie i deweloper zostawił na loggi takie coś (link do zdjęcia poniżej)
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wr5z98j0b...EaK1S1kJkIob8a
Czy według Was jest to ściana pod klej i kafelki?
Pytam ponieważ, 85 procent balkonów ma w tym miejscu kolorowe, ładne kafelki, a mniejszość gołą ścianę.

----------


## marnon

mam pytanie - ile kosztuje m2 płyt betonowych na elewację ? gdzie można  kupić ?

----------


## kejtusia

Witajcie, doświadczeni odpowiedzą w mig na moje pytanie, a ja laik błądzę i błądzę  :sad: 

Domek, jaśniutki krem, dach ciemny brąz, okna też ciemny dąb...i teraz pytanie jakie dobrać płytki elewacyjne i gdzie je ułożyć?

Byliśmy w Liroju i Casto, ale takm same jasne lub szare...szare nie pasują, a jasne się zgubią :/


PRZÓD



TYŁ

----------


## fighter1983

> Witajcie, doświadczeni odpowiedzą w mig na moje pytanie, a ja laik błądzę i błądzę 
> 
> Domek, jaśniutki krem, dach ciemny brąz, okna też ciemny dąb...i teraz pytanie jakie dobrać płytki elewacyjne i gdzie je ułożyć?
> 
> Byliśmy w Liroju i Casto, ale takm same jasne lub szare...szare nie pasują, a jasne się zgubią :/
> 
> 
> PRZÓD
> 
> ...


troche pozno... dom jest w tynku z przodu ?... a plytki kladzie sie na warstwe zbrojaca.. zakolkowana przez siatke. 
a gdzie Ty masz rynny?

----------


## kejtusia

Rynny dziś zakładają  :smile: 

A tynk już położony...ale wszyscy mówili nam, że na tynk też się kładzie :/

----------


## fighter1983

> Rynny dziś zakładają 
> 
> A tynk już położony...ale wszyscy mówili nam, że na tynk też się kładzie :/


No to juz jest ladnie... i tak zostanie ... 
j.w. plytki ukladamy na warstwie zbrojacej, gdzie kolkuje sie przez siatke i klej zostawia "ostry".
Polubic.

----------


## żuczekk

> Rynny dziś zakładają 
> 
> A tynk już położony...ale wszyscy mówili nam, że na tynk też się kładzie :/


A nam wykonawcy mówili, że można po nałożeniu tynku też założyć imitację deski, ponieważ my nie mogliśmy się zdecydować w jakich miejscach zamontować tak nam odpowiedzieli. i Na razie mamy gładki biały... Jeszcze pomyślimy na wiosnę...

----------


## Zbigniew_65

A co sądzicie o takich elewacjach? http://www.kreocen.pl/kreowskaz/2014...d.html?page=14 Który typ jest z nich najlepszy? Szczególnie pod względem jakości i ceny. No i oczywiście jak wyglądają kwestie utrzymania tego w czystości. Moja znajoma jakiś rok temu kładła na dom taką piaskową strukturę. Nie powiem, bardzo ładnie wyglądało, ale teraz aż szkoda patrzeć. Dom stał się po prostu szary. :sad:

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja na styropianie Kanuf 15cm frezowanym lambda 0,031, w systemie Kreisel z tynkiem silikonowym. Podbitka tynkowana na płycie OSB w kolorze elewacji.

----------


## mamik

> Nasza realizacja na styropianie Kanuf 15cm frezowanym lambda 0,031, w systemie Kreisel z tynkiem silikonowym. Podbitka tynkowana na płycie OSB w kolorze elewacji.


Bardzo ładnie wyszło, możesz napisać jaki to był kolor tynku?

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Zastanawiamy się na elewacją budynku, temat do przemyśleń na zimę, jest pomysł żony aby zrobić pruski mur, więc na szybko namazałem w paint coś takiego:


Co sądzicie? Wykusza nie robiłem pod kolor po trzeba się trochę napocić żeby zrobić załamania inaczej się wypłaszczy. Może jakieś inne kolory np dołu?

----------


## plusfoto

Chyba oglądałeś wczoraj wywiad z Rudi Szubertem :smile:

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Niestety nie, ale przejeżdżaliśmy przez Burgdorf koło Hanoweru żeby ominąć korki na A2 i tam coś w tym stylu widzieliśmy, mówię o nowo budowanych domach.

Zaspokoisz moja ciekawość i napiszesz co ma wspólnego Rudi Schubert z elewacją?

----------


## plusfoto

http://www.folwarkotnoga.pl/

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Skala trochę mniejsza  :smile:

----------


## aniula_bl

> Witajcie, doświadczeni odpowiedzą w mig na moje pytanie, a ja laik błądzę i błądzę 
> 
> Domek, jaśniutki krem, dach ciemny brąz, okna też ciemny dąb...i teraz pytanie jakie dobrać płytki elewacyjne i gdzie je ułożyć?
> 
> Byliśmy w Liroju i Casto, ale takm same jasne lub szare...szare nie pasują, a jasne się zgubią :/
> 
> 
> PRZÓD
> 
> ...


mam podobny dylemat i również nie mogę znaleźć odpowiednich realizacji żeby się wesprzeć czyimś pomysłem  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

> http://www.folwarkotnoga.pl/


 :smile:

----------


## Beata&Slawek



----------


## fighter1983

Chwaszczyno k.Gdańska, powoli zblizamy sie do konca. Wiecej zdjec z poszczegolnych etapow realizacji: na Fb. A pelny efekt "po" juz wkrotce.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Chwaszczyno k.Gdańska, powoli zblizamy sie do konca. Wiecej zdjec z poszczegolnych etapow realizacji: na Fb. A pelny efekt "po" juz wkrotce.


- a jaką funkcję pełni ta pozioma, czarna drabinka na wspornikach ?

----------


## fighter1983

> - a jaką funkcję pełni ta pozioma, czarna drabinka na wspornikach ?


jest to konstrukcja dla wysunietej czesci fasady - to po 1 
po 2 - takie cudo bylo w projekcie - to jest i na budynku  :big tongue: 
Czy wszystko musi byc funkcjonalne?

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

- dzięki za odpowiedz  :smile:  dot. drabinki / podkonstrukcji
Czy wszystko musi byc funkcjonalne?
- jeśli nie pełni funkcji użytkowych, to nie musi  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dworekretro

a co myslicie o naszym domu? jeswtesmy jeszcze przed wyborem stolarki- biala albo braz, na pewno sztukaterie i te sprawy- elewacja raczej smietanka, badz biel wpadajaca w szary- leciutko,

----------


## pinokio_a

> Pinokio - czerwone drzwi super pomysł  
> Tylko niech już reszta będzie raczej spokojna - jeden taki mocny akcent wystarczy.  Elewację oczywiście zrobiłabym białą  ( ale ja mam takie skrzywienie w stronę bieli  )
> 
> Jak wstawisz te drzwi to wrzuć fotki!
> 
> Pozdrowienia!


Fajnie, że ktoś jeszcze myśli, że to fajny pomysł  :smile:  Na razie wrzucę wizualizację, bo nasz domek to gdzieś za rok będziemy wykańczać.  To ze strony Krispolu, dom trochę inny ale kolory elewacji, stolarki drzwi itd. można sobie pokombinować. Tak więc proszę o opinie o taki zestaw kolorów:
To co juz jest:
-dach ciemny antracyt, prawie czarny,
-okna białe,
-brama garażowa antracyt.
Dalej to mój pomysł:
-rolety zew. (tylko na parterze) - jasny popiel, szary,
-drzwi czerwone w kolorze RAL 3001,
-elewacja bardzo jasny szary, podobny do rolet lub ciut jaśniejszy,
-obramowania wokół okien ciemniejszy szary ale nie ciemny jak antracyt,
-podbitka biała,
-balustrada balkonu drewniana ale pomalowana na antracyt, ciemny jak brama garażowa.
Zastanawiam się czy na wykuszu dać kamień w beżach, też jak na wizualizacji (wykusz tylko w innym miejscu). Mógłby on być dopasowany kolorystycznie do ogrodzenia ale nie wiem czy to nie za dużo kombinacji. 
Dodaje też zdjęcie drzwi jakie bardzo mi się podobają. Cena bardzo wysoka, więc jeszcze nie wiem. Może ktoś wie jakie firmy malują drzwi w dowolnym kol. RAL?

pozdrawiam i czekam na opinie

----------


## greywolf

*pinokio_a*

pomysł z czerwonymi drzwiami ciekawy; z całej listy zrezygnowałbym z obramowań wokół okien i z kamienia w wykuszu. Będzie zdecydowanie za dużo elementów, kolorów, płaszczyzn. 

Postaw na bardzo jasno szarą elewację (wręcz białą), prostą, bez obramowań, antracytowa brama i dach + białe okna i do tego drzwi w czerwieni. Na Twoim miejscu nie zdecydowałbym się na obramowania wokół otworów okiennych i drzwiowych w ciemniejszym kolorze, podobnie jak nie zdecydowałbym się na beżowy (kolejny kolor) kamień (kolejna faktura) i to jeszcze w wykuszu. Po co robić z domu choinkę, i to za niemałe pieniądze.

To tylko moje zdanie, ale proszę, dobrze to przemyśl i nie popełnij błędów wielu inwestorów, którym podoba się za dużo rzeczy i wszystko chcieliby wcisnąć w swoje wymarzone domy.

----------


## fighter1983

Sierpc. Caparol - Amphisilan FP Amazonas12(głowny) Amazonas16(obramówki) 
Mokre jeszcze....

----------


## pinokio_a

> *pinokio_a*
> 
> pomysł z czerwonymi drzwiami ciekawy; z całej listy zrezygnowałbym z obramowań wokół okien i z kamienia w wykuszu. Będzie zdecydowanie za dużo elementów, kolorów, płaszczyzn. 
> 
> Postaw na bardzo jasno szarą elewację (wręcz białą), prostą, bez obramowań, antracytowa brama i dach + białe okna i do tego drzwi w czerwieni. Na Twoim miejscu nie zdecydowałbym się na obramowania wokół otworów okiennych i drzwiowych w ciemniejszym kolorze, podobnie jak nie zdecydowałbym się na beżowy (kolejny kolor) kamień (kolejna faktura) i to jeszcze w wykuszu.


dzięki za odp. zastanawiam się tylko jak dom będzie wyglądał z innych stron. Będzie za monotonny moim zdaniem, smutny. Dlatego skłaniam sie ku obramowaniom aby choć trochę urozmaicić. Wykusz jest z boku nie od frontu więc kamień (podróbka) może w kolorze szarym byłaby ok? Ten kamień chyba nie jest drogi.

----------


## mycha.:)

Nie wiem czy w odpowiednim temacie pytam.  Jeszcze długo do elewacji, ale już bym chciała wiedzieć  :wink:  
Na załączonym zdjęciu zaznaczyłam kontur, w którym miejscu bym chciała deskę na elewacji. No i zastanawiam się, na jakiej wysokości się kładzie, czy równo z oknami czy trochę powyżej, no i czy w ogóle będzie pasować w takim miejscu. Dach będzie w kolorze ciemny grafit (antracyt?) okna, drzwi wejściowe i rynny taki sam kolor, podbitka/nadbitka będzie biała, elewacja będzie biały złamany. Dla podglądu wklejam też zdjęcie z aranżacji ze stronki. Nasz dom został skrócony o ten daszek. No i w projekcie nie możemy wyczytać, co to jest za drewniana okładzina na elewacji. To duże okno to niestety, ale muszą być luksfery (tzn to okno nie tarasowe a to z boku, co na zdjęciu jest zaznaczone gdzie ma być deska), tylko jeszcze nie wiemy czy na całość tam damy czy zrobić 3 cienkie słupki.

----------


## hubertsain

Kolejna nasza realizacja. Docieplenie i elewacja budynku styropianem Knauf lambda 0,031, system elewacyjny marki Kreisel w kolorach 28028, 27333, tynk mozaikowy TM135A.













Więcej naszych prac na stronie: *www.facebook.com/sainbudownictwo*

----------


## BEWA

Witajcie, proszę o pomoc w doborze elewacji domu oraz ogrodzenia. Sprawa pilan, gdyż rozpoczynamy słupki od barmę i muszę wybrać kamień na ogrodzenie.

 Nie wiem jak byłoby ładnie wykończyć nasz domek, aby zyskał na wyglądzie. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z funkcjonalności wewnątrz.
 Podobają nam się bonie (białe i szarości), załączam kilka zdjęć forumowiczów. Jednak wszystkie warianty wchodzą w gre, może być też kamień, byleby tylko domek wyglądał lepiej wizualnie. W załączeniu zdjęcie domku (na siatke położony jest jasny podkład) oraz kilka inspiracji domów umieszczonych na forum. Proszę znawców piękna o pomoc, gdyż chciałabym, aby wyglądało to ładnie i nowocześnie.

 Zrobić BONIE czy KAMIEŃ na elewacji???

 We wtorek zaczynają kopać i robić słupki pod bramę i furtkę. Słupki mają być z firmy DREBET z kamienia łupanego. Proszę o pomoc w doborze koloru słupków ogrodzeniowych-biały, piaskowy, szary

 Stąd też chciałabym aby ogrodzenie nawiązywało już do przyszłego domku.Macie jakies propozycje.

----------


## BEWA

> Watpie by ktos raczyl odpowiedziec na Twojego posta.
> Radze porozmawiac z projektantka-tem, ktory pomoze Ci w doborze kolorystyki. Ja tak wlasnie postapilem i nie zaluje.


Czy możesz mi wysłać na priw namiary na projektanta?Chodzi o elewację

----------


## pinokio_a

hej Bewa,
Jak widzę masz czarny lub antracytowy dach i ciemnobrązową stolarkę. Ostatnio oglądałam pewien dziennik budowy. Kolor elewacji w jasnych zieleniach, ale najlepiej zobacz sama. Moim zdaniem ślicznie to wyszło, a ogród... cudo  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ZYTULNY/page14
wrzucam też jedno zdj. z tego dziennika myślę, że właścicielka nie ma nic na przeciwko):

----------


## BEWA

> hej Bewa,
> Jak widzę masz czarny lub antracytowy dach i ciemnobrązową stolarkę. Ostatnio oglądałam pewien dziennik budowy. Kolor elewacji w jasnych zieleniach, ale najlepiej zobacz sama. Moim zdaniem ślicznie to wyszło, a ogród... cudo 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ZYTULNY/page14
> wrzucam też jedno zdj. z tego dziennika myślę, że właścicielka nie ma nic na przeciwko):


Pinokio_a dzięki za odpowiedź, jestem pod wrażeniem przedstawionego dziennika. Piękny dom, cudowny ogród. Ale mój domek jest bardzo skromny i chciałabym, aby wyglądał lepiej. Jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona, wewnątrz spełnia wszystko na zewnątrz z powodu opieszałości architekta nie było czasu na zmiany bo gonił nas termin. Musieliśmy przyjąć w takim stanie w jakim był.... A teraz proszę Was o pomoc.
Masz jakiś pomysł????

----------


## fighter1983

BEWA: dodzownilem sie dzisiaj, jest w PL - Magda 504211651

----------


## BEWA

> BEWA: dodzownilem sie dzisiaj, jest w PL - Magda 504211651


Dziękuję bardzo, oddzwoniła do mnie Pani, która projektowała nam sufity. Sufity zrobiła nam cudowne. Zajmie się nami a póki co podpytam o Wasze sugestie.

----------


## fighter1983

kilka kolejnych zdjęć z boniami... z białym tynkiem NQG, robionych z dachu odwróconego... taki tam: domek - szałasik ... 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1759920&type=1

----------


## EWBUD

> kilka kolejnych zdjęć z boniami... z białym tynkiem NQG, robionych z dachu odwróconego... taki tam: domek - szałasik ... 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1759920&type=1


Ten Pracownik wygląda mi na trochę zrezygnowanego....Brak entuzjazmu widzę w jego postawie  :smile: 
Może za mało płacisz?    :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ten Pracownik wygląda mi na trochę zrezygnowanego....Brak entuzjazmu widzę w jego postawie 
> Może za mało płacisz?


LOL... rozumiem, że Twoje chlopaki wygladaja tak:

----------


## Balto

Było dać tych pomysłowych chłopaków co to w "Sąsiadach" po czeskiej stronie występowali.... oni byli zawsze chętni i mieli kupę pomysłów co i jak zrobić...

----------


## cormac

> kilka kolejnych zdjęć z boniami... z białym tynkiem NQG, robionych z dachu odwróconego... taki tam: domek - szałasik ... 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1759920&type=1


Z dachu klasycznego...




> Ten Pracownik wygląda mi na trochę zrezygnowanego....Brak entuzjazmu widzę w jego postawie 
> Może za mało płacisz?


900m2 i wredny inwestor robi swoje.

----------


## fighter1983

> Z dachu klasycznego...
> 
> 
> 
> 900m2 i wredny inwestor robi swoje.


tak? oooo
no to nie pozostaje nic innego jak 2x sie zgodzic  :smile:

----------


## ania2013

Tak wygląda nasz domek  :smile:

----------


## shl

Coś Tak innego ! Centralna Polska.

----------


## EWBUD

> Coś Tak innego ! Centralna Polska.


Dach super.

----------


## kamihi

Załącznik 299433    To nasza elewacja narazie tylko grunt

----------


## jussta2909

czy wie ktos czyja to elewacja??? help! szukamtego domu w dziennikach budowy i nic.   (zdjecie ze 163 strony)

----------


## mari180790

> hej Bewa,
> Jak widzę masz czarny lub antracytowy dach i ciemnobrązową stolarkę. Ostatnio oglądałam pewien dziennik budowy. Kolor elewacji w jasnych zieleniach, ale najlepiej zobacz sama. Moim zdaniem ślicznie to wyszło, a ogród... cudo 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ZYTULNY/page14
> wrzucam też jedno zdj. z tego dziennika myślę, że właścicielka nie ma nic na przeciwko):


Hej :smile:  jestem tu pierwszy raz i dobrze że trafiłam ponieważ szukam nazwy koloru domu przedstawionego powyżej :smile:  jest to dom forumowej Kropkq czyli Oli :smile:  pytałam jej niestety nie pamięta nazwy koloru :bash:  jest to jedynie tynk Caparol...czy może ktoś z forumowiczów zna nazwę??
 :big lol: 


Poza tym może ktoś doradzi jaki kolor elewacji dobrać do mojego domku :smile: 

Kolor dachu czarny ,stolarka ciemna  - bąd bagienny. Chcemy kolor tynku jakiś jasny biały wpadający w jakiś ecru bądz beż...przede wszystkim żeby był ciepły :smile: 

Help!!

----------


## fighter1983

> Hej jestem tu pierwszy raz i dobrze że trafiłam ponieważ szukam nazwy koloru domu przedstawionego powyżej jest to dom forumowej Kropkq czyli Oli pytałam jej niestety nie pamięta nazwy koloru jest to jedynie tynk Caparol...czy może ktoś z forumowiczów zna nazwę??
> 
> 
> 
> Poza tym może ktoś doradzi jaki kolor elewacji dobrać do mojego domku
> 
> Kolor dachu czarny ,stolarka ciemna  - bąd bagienny. Chcemy kolor tynku jakiś jasny biały wpadający w jakiś ecru bądz beż...przede wszystkim żeby był ciepły
> 
> Help!!


U Kropq wyglada to na jakies: Gobi16 lub Cognac16 wg wzornika CaparolColor.
Zerknij w mojego FB - masz tam galerie zdjec - z Warszawy ul. Agatowa na tynku Thermosan NQG wg FassadeA1 Palazzo 240. Moze taki?
ze zdjec bardzo trudno wnioskowac.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.889221107773727.1073741833.582692541759920&  type=1

no i forumowiczki: ziuta62 FassadeA1 UmbraWeiss
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.889137224448782.1073741829.582692541759920&  type=1

----------


## [email protected]

Witam czy mogła bys napisac w jakiej cenie sie zmiesciliście mniej wiecej chodzi dokładnie od stanu zmknietego surowegoile ile was wyniosło dokonczenie domu pod klucz?????Plis mój maz chce sprzedac nasz domek a ja NIE chce,MUSZE go przekonac ze lepiej dokonczyc dom nie sprzedac i kupic mieszkanie w bloku  :sad:  i wymaga odemnie abym dowiedziała sie ile moze kosztowac od do np.od czyli najtanie jdo najdroższego to tez nie bo wiadomo marmor odpada  :wink:

----------


## wierka

> czy wie ktos czyja to elewacja??? help! szukamtego domu w dziennikach budowy i nic.   (zdjecie ze 163 strony)


To domek Situli 
tu link do Jej dziennika
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...t-indywidualny

----------


## Agulka01

Witam,  tak podglądam wasze elewacje bo czas na moją  :smile:  zastanawiam co najpierw się robi podbitkę czy tynk ? i jaki tynk  zwykły czy silikonowy jest bardziej odporny na zabrudzenia i zielony nalot? moze  ktos mi podpowie: :smile: ))

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam,  tak podglądam wasze elewacje bo czas na moją  zastanawiam co najpierw się robi podbitkę czy tynk ? i jaki tynk  zwykły czy silikonowy jest bardziej odporny na zabrudzenia i zielony nalot? moze  ktos mi podpowie:))


Podbitka - tynk.
Z rozsądnych cenowo to mineralny będzie najbardziej odporny.

----------


## Agulka01

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedż, a mineralny to jakiej firmy  polecasz?

----------


## Agulka01

a jaka farbę  na  tynk mineralny - silikonową będzie dobrze,chodzi mi zeby była zmywalna ,bo dom stoi blisko ulicy

----------


## EWBUD

> Dzięki za szybką odpowiedż, a mineralny to jakiej firmy  polecasz?


Napisz na forum do BALTO on jest producentem takich tynków.
A jakie polecam? hm.... Caparol, Ceresit mineralny też kiedyś robiłem i był ok,

----------


## fighter1983

> Podbitka - tynk.
> Z rozsądnych cenowo to mineralny będzie najbardziej odporny.


Jeszcze sie nie oudzilem i to mi sie sni....nie wierze ze to widze, ktos sie ewbuxxxo wlamal na konto  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Jeszcze sie nie oudzilem i to mi sie sni....nie wierze ze to widze, ktos sie ewbuxxxo wlamal na konto


nie, nie...  :smile: 
Pytanie było o najbrdziej odporny na grzyby tynk...więc mineralny jest najbardziej odporny....
Ja na szczęscie nie będę tego robił.

----------


## fighter1983

> nie, nie... 
> Pytanie było o najbrdziej odporny na grzyby tynk...więc mineralny jest najbardziej odporny....
> Ja na szczęscie nie będę tego robił.


juz rozumiem dlaczego. Mi tez mineralny do robienia nie pasuje. No chyba ze na miejscu - nie wyjazdy w PL to jeszcze moge zrobic. Bo ta przerwa technologiczna jest po prostu bardzo podla. 
Ej Piotrus, dawaj na szkolenie jakies sobie wyskoczymy ... na techniki dekoracyjne do Caparol-a do nowego osrodka szkoleniowego w Kleszczowie?

----------


## ra1stlin

W ktorej z gazet 5-10 2013 niestety nie pamietam czy byl to murator / cztery katy lub cos podobnego widzialem reklame na stronie 3 lub 5 ze zdjeciem 
domu elewacja byla w kolorze pomaranczowym z szarymi wstawkami  i grafitowym dachem .Niestety zgubilem gazete w czasie przeprowadzki a teraz nie moge znalezc nigdzie  tej reklamy .Moze ktos kojarzy lub moglby rzucic okiem na archiwalne numery .Bylbym bardzo wdzieczny za pomoc w znalezieniu....

----------


## Schatje

Witam.

Mam pytanko do Panów od elewacji. 
Jaka obecnie cena za usługę,  położenia siatki i kleju i jeszcze raz wyrównanie klejem /pod malowanie/.  Chodzi o poddasze ocieplone styropianem, gdzie zamiast karton-gipsów będzie siatka i klej.  Powierzchnia coś ok. 110m2
Pozdr.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam.
> 
> Mam pytanko do Panów od elewacji. 
> Jaka obecnie cena za usługę,  położenia siatki i kleju i jeszcze raz wyrównanie klejem /pod malowanie/.  Chodzi o poddasze ocieplone styropianem, gdzie zamiast karton-gipsów będzie siatka i klej.  Powierzchnia coś ok. 110m2
> Pozdr.


Za malo konkretnie. Precyzuj.

----------


## Schatje

Jest w tej chwili jak na zdjęciach.  Trzeba to wykończyć siatką i klejem i ładnie wyrównać.

ps. potem zostanie to pomalowane farbą lateksowa.

----------


## EWBUD

Wydaje mi się, że będziesz musiała rzucić gładź na siatkę z klejem - w domu, z bliska sam klej chyba nie przejdzie - byle pierdołę będzie widać, a na kleju, miejscowo, ciężko będzie "naprawić" jakieś błędy.

----------


## Schatje

> Wydaje mi się, że będziesz musiała rzucić gładź na siatkę z klejem - w domu, z bliska sam klej chyba nie przejdzie - byle pierdołę będzie widać, a na kleju, miejscowo, ciężko będzie "naprawić" jakieś błędy.


 Tak myślisz?  Niektórzy tylko sam klej dawali i po paru latach jak narazie jest ok.

A jaki jest obecnie cennik usługi siatka i klej w przypadku jak u nas?  /czyli skosy i sufit poddasza użytkowego/

----------


## EWBUD

> Tak myślisz?  Niektórzy tylko sam klej dawali i po paru latach jak narazie jest ok.
> 
> A jaki jest obecnie cennik usługi siatka i klej w przypadku jak u nas?  /czyli skosy i sufit poddasza użytkowego/


Zależy co kogo zadowala  :smile: 
Dla niektórych osób tynk cem wa. będzie ok, a inni chcą "szybę" więc tylko gładź.

Cena? hm....nigdy nie robiłem siatki i kleju na poddaszu, ale szacuję, że pod malowanie to ze 25-30 zł bedziesz musiała zapłacić, ale to tylko strzał...

----------


## Schatje

> Zależy co kogo zadowala 
> Dla niektórych osób tynk cem wa. będzie ok, a inni chcą "szybę" więc tylko gładź.



U nas jest cementowo-wapienny,  Dolina Nidy, robiony pod malowanie, bez żadnych gładzi itp.
Efekt jak dla nas jest bardziej niż zadowalający  :smile:   Niektórzy pytają nawet czy to gips :wink: 

Dzięki za info.

----------


## aniula_bl

> czy wie ktos czyja to elewacja??? help! szukamtego domu w dziennikach budowy i nic.   (zdjecie ze 163 strony) 
> Załącznik 300405


świetna elewacja. świetny dom !!!  :big grin:

----------


## mikolaj1001

Mam pytanie odnosnie elewacji zewnętrznej,
Mianowicie mam pocieplony do położona i zatopiona siatka, ale nie mam jeszcze tynku docelowego . Nie mam teżwyprowadzonych kabli do oswietlenia zewnętrznego, już mieszkam wiec od srodka nie ma możliwości ich wyprowadzenia.
Czy moge naciąc siatke i tam poprowadzic te przewody w styropianie potem to zakleić i położyć tynk zewnetrzny?

czy z czasem nie bedzie to pekać?
Co proponujecie na ten temat by było jak najmniej inwazyjne??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Schatje

> Wydaje mi się, że będziesz musiała rzucić gładź na siatkę z klejem - w domu, z bliska sam klej chyba nie przejdzie - byle pierdołę będzie widać, a na kleju, miejscowo, ciężko będzie "naprawić" jakieś błędy.



ewbuxxxo,

chyba masz rację z tą gładzią, będzie trzeba dać.  Jaką konkretnie polecisz???  /siatka i klej z Caparola/

----------


## EWBUD

> ewbuxxxo,
> 
> chyba masz rację z tą gładzią, będzie trzeba dać.  Jaką konkretnie polecisz???  /siatka i klej z Caparola/


Jaką gładź polecę?
Ja robie mastermasem i sheetrockiem, pierwsza miękka i tańsza, druga twarda i droższa   :smile: 
Musisz sobie sama odpowiedzieć, ale aż tak wielkich cenowo różnic nie ma... kwestia ze 3 zł/m2

----------


## EWBUD

> Mam pytanie odnosnie elewacji zewnętrznej,
> Mianowicie mam pocieplony do położona i zatopiona siatka, ale nie mam jeszcze tynku docelowego . Nie mam teżwyprowadzonych kabli do oswietlenia zewnętrznego, już mieszkam wiec od srodka nie ma możliwości ich wyprowadzenia.
> Czy moge naciąc siatke i tam poprowadzic te przewody w styropianie potem to zakleić i położyć tynk zewnetrzny?
> 
> czy z czasem nie bedzie to pekać?
> Co proponujecie na ten temat by było jak najmniej inwazyjne??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


natnij siatkę, puść przewody, załóż nowy pasek siatki, rozciągnij klej - będzie ok.

----------


## Schatje

ewbuxxxo
A która lepsza gładz, ta miękka czy twarda???
Chodzi o to żeby było dobrze, niekoniecznie najtaniej.

----------


## fighter1983

> ewbuxxxo
> A która lepsza gładz, ta miękka czy twarda???
> Chodzi o to żeby było dobrze, niekoniecznie najtaniej.


wstrace sie  :smile: 
zalety miekkiej: 
- wykonawca latwiej ja doprowadzi do idealnego lustra
- wykonawca nie obawia sie zastosowac praktycznie papieru sciernego/krazkow sciernych o grubosci zblizonej do papieru wodnego (do polerowania lakieru samochodowego) 
wady: 
- wieksza podatnosc na uszkodznia mech.
zalety twardej:
- wieksza odpornosc na uszk. mech 
wady: 
- trudniej ja doprowadzic do idealnej powierzchni gladkiej

no i teraz pytanie: czy spodziewasz sie najazdu tatarow w domu ktorzy beda niszczyc i palic wszystko co popadnie, czy tez wpadna znajomi i nie beda robic dzkich awantur  :big tongue:

----------


## Schatje

> wstrace sie 
> zalety miekkiej: 
> - wykonawca latwiej ja doprowadzi do idealnego lustra
> - wykonawca nie obawia sie zastosowac praktycznie papieru sciernego/krazkow sciernych o grubosci zblizonej do papieru wodnego (do polerowania lakieru samochodowego) 
> wady: 
> - wieksza podatnosc na uszkodznia mech.
> zalety twardej:
> - wieksza odpornosc na uszk. mech 
> wady: 
> ...


Fighter
Czyli rozumiem, że miękka będzie "lepsza"?  Zwłaszcza dla wykonawcy :smile:   Żadnych dzikich najazdów nie przewiduje :wink: 
Polecisz jeszcze jakąś inną markę z tych miękkich?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter
> Czyli rozumiem, że miękka będzie "lepsza"?  Zwłaszcza dla wykonawcy  Żadnych dzikich najazdów nie przewiduje
> Polecisz jeszcze jakąś inną markę z tych miękkich?


wszystko sie zgadza, czy polece co innego - niekoniecznie. ale to nie moja dzialka. w wolnej chwili zajmuje sie np gladziami, bo ja zima nie mam co robic  :smile: 
cormac ma master mas - zapytaj co sadzi na ten temat  :smile:  opinia klienta jest najwazniejsza

----------


## Schatje

Dziekuje. 
Ten Mastermas to będzie chyba dobry wybór, skoro dwóch wykonawców go poleca  :smile:

----------


## cormac

> wszystko sie zgadza, czy polece co innego - niekoniecznie. ale to nie moja dzialka. w wolnej chwili zajmuje sie np gladziami, bo ja zima nie mam co robic 
> cormac ma master mas - zapytaj co sadzi na ten temat  opinia klienta jest najwazniejsza


Tak? Master mas mam? Az jej się jutro przyjrzę i postukam, bo jakoś nie zwróciłam uwagi.  Pacze na elewacje ostatnimy czasy ...

----------


## EWBUD

> Tak? Master mas mam? Az jej się jutro przyjrzę i postukam, bo jakoś nie zwróciłam uwagi.  Pacze na elewacje ostatnimy czasy ...


Jak bym miał taką ładną elewację, to bym nic innego nie robił tylko siedział i patrzył  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

"no i teraz pytanie: czy spodziewasz sie najazdu tatarow w domu ktorzy beda niszczyc i palic wszystko co popadnie, czy tez wpadna znajomi i nie beda robic dzkich awantur "
Zapomniałeś o gwałceniu  :smile: 
Taki przerywnik, między niszczeniem a podpalaniem.

----------


## fighter1983

> "no i teraz pytanie: czy spodziewasz sie najazdu tatarow w domu ktorzy beda niszczyc i palic wszystko co popadnie, czy tez wpadna znajomi i nie beda robic dzkich awantur "
> Zapomniałeś o gwałceniu 
> Taki przerywnik, między niszczeniem a podpalaniem.


przyjemnosci to na koniec  :smile:

----------


## xxx.adik

Hej fighter, pisalem Ci juz 2 maile w zeszlym miesiacu sprawie wyceny materialu niestety brak odzewu  :sad:

----------


## Schatje

> Zapomniałeś o gwałceniu 
> Taki przerywnik, między niszczeniem a podpalaniem.



Bez obaw. Gwałcić nikogo nie będę  :smile: 
Firanek nie ma, jeszcze by ktoś zobaczył :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> Hej fighter, pisalem Ci juz 2 maile w zeszlym miesiacu sprawie wyceny materialu niestety brak odzewu


Tluke oferty jak karabin maszynowy - nie wyrabiam sie po prostu i czesc maili po prostyu moze umknac uwadze :smile:  poprosze jeszcze raz na [email protected] teraz i od reki zrobie. bo nie wiem ktory to mail byl.
a****[email protected] to to?

----------


## xxx.adik

tak to jest to  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> tak to jest to


bardzo chcialbym Ci to wycenic ale nie moge - dyr regionalny z TO na Twoj region nie odbiera ode mnie przez caly dzien tel

----------


## hubertsain

> bardzo chcialbym Ci to wycenic ale nie moge - dyr regionalny z TO na Twoj region nie odbiera ode mnie przez caly dzien tel


coś musiałeś mu podpaść  :smile:

----------


## gahan

Panowie :smile: 

Mój dom ze ścianą trójwarstwową został otynkowany zwykłym tynkiem  cementowym. Teraz  muszę zdecydować jakim kolorowym tynkiem wykończyć  ściany - akrylem, mineralnym czy ???  Dom jest narażony na kurz z drogi. Panowie od tynkowania doradzają akryl - ale czy to dobry wybór?

----------


## bedziowniki

Witam,
zwracam się do Was o pomoc. Ponieważ w poniedziałek mają mi wejść tynkarze na budynek a ja nie wybrałam koloru proszę o pomoc.
Bardzo podoba mi mi się szarość Ceresitu Nebraska, którą ma forumowa reni1980 jednakże znalazłam dwie odpowiedzi o konkretnym kolorze tj raz pisze że jest to nr 5 innym że nr 6. Czy ktoś może mi dokładnie powiedzieć który to kolor?

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nikt nie udzieli odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie dopóki zdjęcie będzie wciąż nie dostępne.
Chyba, ze tylko ja mam z tym problem?

----------


## fighter1983

> Nikt nie udzieli odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie dopóki zdjęcie będzie wciąż nie dostępne.
> Chyba, ze tylko ja mam z tym problem?


nie jest dostepne. a ze zdjecia nikt nie powie.
Ale nam dzisiaj ladne różowiutkie tynki wyszly dla jednego z forumowiczow  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomaszs131

O, znaczy się ze oprócz tego wysyłasz szczęśliwcowi różowego Cadilaca- oczywiście w gratisie :big lol:

----------


## fighter1983

> O, znaczy się ze oprócz tego wysyłasz szczęśliwcowi różowego Cadilaca- oczywiście w gratisie


w watku o bmw masz swoj przyszly samochod  :smile: 
jak zadeklarujesz, ze przyjedziesz nim na zlot FM razem z kolega i nim go przywieziesz   :smile:  pomyslimy o gratisie  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Tak mnie rozhuśtałeś, ze będzie problem z zaśnięciem :big tongue: .

----------


## fighter1983

Ciekawe jak bedzie sie spalo po tym jak poloza tynki  :smile:  btw... kiedy pochwalisz sie zdjeciami?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zaczynam przygotowywać elewacje we wtorek, nie wiem do końca ile fachowcom zajmie realizacja.
Myślę, ze może  z tydzień, sam jesteś ekspertem w tej dziedzinie- może podpwiesz?
Do tynkowania 280 m2.

----------


## fighter1983

jezeli tylko grunt i tynk to w piatek lub w sobote skoncza  :smile:  beda ciekawe zdjecia w week  :smile:  
taaaakie rooozowe  :smile:  
i ten samochod na podjezdzie w kolorze elewacji  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

E tam tynk, samochód CC206 to jest to- marzenie każdego blachary :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> E tam tynk, samochód CC206 to jest to- marzenie każdego blachary


i ten wydech
i kierownica po Twojej stronie ... przyznaj sie, to Twoj !  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Chciałes powiedzieć po chuj....j stronie..
Wspomniałes dzisiaj coś nie coś o whiski i FM- wiem jak to jest :tongue: 
Jutro rachunek sumienia

----------


## fighter1983

> Chciałes powiedzieć po chuj....j stronie..
> Wspomniałes dzisiaj coś nie coś o whiski i FM- wiem jak to jest
> Jutro rachunek sumienia


eee tam.. jutro sie zapomina...  :smile:  
a jak jest fajnie.
Mi FM po 0,7 stocka podoba sie najbardziej. Tylko ten platny profil mi nie pozwala tak na co dzien. 
A tak fajnie bylo sobie tu pisac po kilku rudych z lodem  :big tongue:

----------


## lukasziza

Witam, 

Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć na temat jakości tynków Alpol???

----------


## Luxum

*Elewacja z betonu architektonicznego*

----------


## julialiaia

może ktoś wie jaki to materiał położony na dachu i elewacji?
http://www.modern-living.pl/projekt/12

----------


## Tomaszs131

Fighter tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam, czy thermosan NQG można w przyszłości w celu odświerzenia elewacji pomalowć farbą elewacyjną?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam, czy thermosan NQG można w przyszłości w celu odświerzenia elewacji pomalowć farbą elewacyjną?


mozna - farba thermosan  :smile: 
i to nawet nie za kilka lat - mozna wczresniej - jak za rozowo wyjdzie np  :big tongue:

----------


## Balto

luxum: na marginesie a prę grubych lat temu pisano a G(dynia) s(ię) c(iągle) r(ozbudowywuje).... nawet jak artykuł dotyczył braków w higienie mieszkańców Pokucia...

----------


## Toscana

Mam wielką prośbę o pomoc do fachowców wypowiadających się w tym wątku. Otóż planowaliśmy na ten rok zrobienie wreszcie elewacji na domu, rozglądaliśmy się za fachowcami, kilku z nich było oglądać budynek, a po ich wizytach mam jeszcze większy mętlik, niż wcześniej. Dom zbudowany był kilkanaście lat temu z bloczków styropianowych, wewnątrz których znajduje się uzbrojenie zalane betonem. Ówczesna pani kier-bud uznała, że absolutnie niezbędne jest dodatkowe docieplenie domu, stąd na zewnątrz położona została warstwa cegieł "na sztorc", co obecnie stwarza masę problemów, gdyż fuga powoduje nierówności, które muszą być zniwelowane przed nałożeniem tynku, aby niepotrzebnie nie zużywać masy kleju. Wykonawcy proponują różne rozwiązania, nie wiem które z nich będzie najlepsze i nie wygeneruje niepotrzebnych kosztów, a są to:
1. Poszukanie ekipy, która wyrówna fugę (gdzie takiej szukać?), dopiero potem położyć klej, siatkę i tynk kolorowy.
2. Wyrównać podłoże styropianem (zbędne, dom jest dobrze docieplony, dodatkowa warstwa styropianu tylko zaszkodzi) lub wełną mineralną i dalej klej, siatka, tynk kolorowy.
3. Natryskowo otynkować dom tanim tynkiem mineralnym, na to klej, siatka, tynk kolorowy.

Która z tych opcji wydaje się Wam najsensowniejsza? A może żadna i macie jakąś inną propozycję? Do tego okazuje się, że żadna z ekip, z którą rozmawialiśmy, nie podejmie się pracy od początku do końca, tylko chcą, aby warstwę wyrównującą robił ktoś inny - tego też chcemy uniknąć, żeby później jedni nie zwalali na drugich, że coś się nie udało z winy innej ekipy... 

Zaczynamy się też zastanawiać, czy może nie zdecydować się na elewację drewnianą, bo trochę nam witki opadły po dotychczasowych rozmowach z fachowcami - czy w tym wypadku oprócz szkieletu, do którego przybijane są deski elewacyjne, konieczna jest np. warstwa wełny?

Liczę na Waszą pomoc - z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Balto

Jak dobrze zrozumiałem w chwili obecnej jest układ następujący: bloczek ze styro - zalany cementem, który robi wraz ze zbrojeniem za siłę nośną, styro - za ocieplenie, tu: także zewnętrzne, a do tego jeszcze dorzucono cegłę klejoną do styro i ułożoną na sztorc (na wąsko)?! Bo jeśli tak to ktoś pokpił być może sprawę. Jeśli to ma kilka lat to trzeba - tak czy inaczej oczyścić cegłę by cokolwiek myśleć, a potem - tego nie jestem pewien - ale kleić i być może i kołkować aż do betonu który jest za blczkiem ze styro. Pytanie zasadnicze: czy cegłą "obciążona" dodatkową izolacją wytrzyma klej na jakim została położona, chyba, że cegła została jeszcze wymurowana na fundamencie z jakąś tam warstwą "powietrzną" pomiędzy. Sam tynk powinna wytrzymać bez problemu (mówię o cienkowarstwowym)....

----------


## marecki73

odważne autko  :big tongue:

----------


## Toscana

Balto - co do cegły jest tak, jak piszesz w wersji drugiej, czyli z warstwą powietrzną.

----------


## Balto

Cienkowarstwowy - wytrzyma... ale coś większego - pieniędzy bym na to nie postawił....

----------


## Toscana

Czyli jedynie opcja 1 lub 3, o drewnie zapomnieć?

----------


## Balto

Tak, przy czym ów tani tynk mineralny - to jak już to tzw. szpryc, jeszcze zagruntowany. Z racji tego jak masz to zrobione, nie wiem czy elewacja wytrzyma coś większego. Być może jedyne rozwiązane to uzupełnienie fug, szpryc, i tynk... i nic więcej, ew. siatka i tynk.

----------


## RadarVR6

Witam,
Nie chce tworzyć nowego tematu więc zapytam tutaj, czy  możecie polecić kogoś ze śląskiego do ocieplenia i otynkowania domu, budowa w okolicach Będzina. Zależy mi na solidnym wykonaniu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Octans

Na priv spawdzona ekipa

----------


## marek wozniak

> Hej !
> 
> Tak się zastanawiam, czy elewacje to wnętrza - pewnie nie   - ale nie znalazłam lepszego miejsca na ten wątek.
> 
> Postaram się umieszczać tu zdjęcia elewacji. Zapraszam do wrzucania swoich zdjęć. 
> 
> Jak ktoś ma zapotrzebowanie na konkretne zestawienia kolorystyczne to postaram się odszukać w moich zbiorach.
> 
> A na początek moje ulubione domy:


https://www.facebook.com/groups/193788333998947/

----------


## BeEsZet

Witam,

Poszukuje kogos z okolic Rzeszowa do ocieplenia domu plus polozenie tynku i plytek recznie formowanych..Budowa 10 km od Rzeszowa.

----------


## ewole

Witam!
Bardzo Was, Forumowicze, proszę o pomoc w doborze elewacji. Mnie podobają się opaski wokół okien, mąż twierdzi że tylko zbierają kurz i tworzą zacieki.
Wydaje mi się że najlepsza byłaby jasna elewacja?? Rolety, bramy i drzwi w kolorze białym. Taką miałam wizję, tak mi się podoba. Proszę o opinię, radę, propozycję. Cokolwiek

----------


## misiek80

Nie zostało komuś z Was odrobina tyknu silikonowego z Kabe albo farny - kolor 10030. Pilnie potrzebuję, a nei chcę kupować całych wiader. [email protected] 511338961.

----------


## Madzia1983

Witam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów... :smile: . Wraz z mężem jesteśmy na etapie wyboru kolorystyki dachu, ale wiadomo pozostałe elementy, takie jak okna, drzwi, bramy, elewacja musi ze sobą współgrać. W związku z tym zwracam się do Was z prośbą o pomoc czy ktoś ma zdjęcia dachu w kolorze antracytu/ grafit z oknami o kolorze orzecha lub pośredniego brązu, niestety w necie jest mało takich zestawień..... :sad: . Będę wdzięczna za każdą radę i zdjęcia....

----------


## kaska34b

Moze sie znajdzie wlasciciel tego pieknego domku.Prosze o nazwe koloru elewacji.Jestem zachwycona kolorem.Pieknie!!!!!!Uprzejmie dziekuje

----------


## kjuta

*Madzia* wpisz w google grafika antracyt dach i jest trochę tych zdjęc z oknami w brązie, np

----------


## kaska34b

Witam ponownie!
Jesli macie taki kolor elewacji jak na tym zdjeciu lub podobny to prosze o nazwy kolorow oraz jesli mozna o zdjecia.Mam na mysli tynki silikonowe w kolorze limonki.Bardzo mile widziane rady w tym temacie.Bardzo dziekuje za kazda pomoc  :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

> Witam!
> Bardzo Was, Forumowicze, proszę o pomoc w doborze elewacji. Mnie podobają się opaski wokół okien, mąż twierdzi że tylko zbierają kurz i tworzą zacieki.
> Wydaje mi się że najlepsza byłaby jasna elewacja?? Rolety, bramy i drzwi w kolorze białym. Taką miałam wizję, tak mi się podoba. Proszę o opinię, radę, propozycję. Cokolwiek


Nie musisz robić wystających opasek wokół okien. Można zrobić "malowane".

----------


## EWBUD

Ostatnia "dłubaninka"

----------


## fighter1983

> Ostatnia "dłubaninka"


Rodeo? odwaznie  :big tongue: 
z tymi panelami poszukaj Tiserec, jakbys nie znalazl to podrzuce namiar. wyglada to rozsadniej od strony zaplecza

----------


## EWBUD

> Rodeo? odwaznie 
> z tymi panelami poszukaj Tiserec, jakbys nie znalazl to podrzuce namiar. wyglada to rozsadniej od strony zaplecza


Kto nie ryzykuje.....   :smile: 
A namiar podrzuć - zawsze warto zobaczyć co i jak.....

----------


## fighter1983

Ten reklamacji nie ma  :tongue: 
Wydlubie i wrzuce na @

----------


## Kaśka73

Czy w tynku silikonowym caparola po otwarciu wiadra zawsze pigment jest na wierzchu?! Czy coś jest nie ok?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy w tynku silikonowym caparola po otwarciu wiadra zawsze pigment jest na wierzchu?! Czy coś jest nie ok?


brak wprawy mieszajacego albo awaria wstrzasarki. 
Albo im sie nie chcialo  :smile:  
Powinno byc jednolicie wymieszane. 
Przy mega intensywnych kolorach zdarza sie ze odrobina pigmnentu trafia pod wieczko (po obreczy) mieszajacy powinien to wtedy poprawic i wymieszac jeszcze raz. 
Jaki kolor wybralas?

----------


## Kaśka73

Tundra 115 i akurat w tym kolorze ta odrobina więcej lub mniej pigmentu decyduje o kolorze. Dobrze że tynkarz nie jest daltonistą i zwrócił uwagę na to że robią się inne kolory.
Co w takiej sytuacji mam kogoś rozstrzelać w hurtowni? Co radzisz :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Tundra 115 i akurat w tym kolorze ta odrobina więcej lub mniej pigmentu decyduje o kolorze. Dobrze że tynkarz nie jest daltonistą i zwrócił uwagę na to że robią się inne kolory.
> Co w takiej sytuacji mam kogoś rozstrzelać w hurtowni? Co radzisz


nic... niech sobie przemieszaja jeszcze raz.
Rozumiem ze kupilas jedno wiadro na probe.
I zaplacilas kupe kasy za sam pigment  :smile:  
Wiec na calosc: zamow w SOTON - bedzie taniej i idealnie wymieszane (inny sposob barwienia) , ale min zamowienia w Soton to 300kg tynku.

----------


## Kaśka73

Kupiłam 18 wiader tak profesjonalnie zamieszanych
zapłaciłam 4 tys

----------


## tomekwa

> Wiec na calosc: zamow w SOTON - bedzie taniej i idealnie wymieszane (inny sposob barwienia) , ale min zamowienia w Soton to 300kg tynku.


Będę potrzebował na ok. 350-400 m.kw. Jakie są różnice cenowe przy takich ilościach?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Cena za towar mieszany w punkcie jest zależna od koloru. Przy Sotonie cena jest stała. Pytanie co sie akurat bardziej opłaca w danej sytuacji. Soton obejmuje także koszty dostawy więc sumarycznie wychodzi taniej

----------


## fighter1983

> Kupiłam 18 wiader tak profesjonalnie zamieszanych
> zapłaciłam 4 tys


ekhm... brawo... mowilem zebys pytala o program Soton dla tak intensywnego koloru. byloby taniej. no ale teraz juz po ptakach. 
W tej sytuacji: chlopcy na budowie musza sobie przemieszac jeszcze raz.

----------


## fighter1983

> Będę potrzebował na ok. 350-400 m.kw. Jakie są różnice cenowe przy takich ilościach?


dokladnie jak KolorStudio pisze. 
Jasne , malo nasycone kolory wychodza taniej barwione u dystrybutora. 
Intensywne - lepiej barwic fabrycznie w tzw programie soton.
Jezeli jestes zainteresowany - mailem info poprosze na wybrany kolor i adres dostawy - wtedy dopasowuje sie oferte czy ma byc to soton (barwienie fabryczne) czy colorexpress (barwienei w mieszalniku)

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Będę potrzebował na ok. 350-400 m.kw. Jakie są różnice cenowe przy takich ilościach?



A jaki tynk? Amhisilan? thermosan nqg? czy może jeszcze coś innego?

----------


## tomekwa

Jeszcze nie zdecydowałem, który rodzaj tynku. Wszystko zależy od różnicy cenowej. Kolor to będzie lekko złamana biel.

----------


## Zuzza

> Witam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów.... Wraz z mężem jesteśmy na etapie wyboru kolorystyki dachu, ale wiadomo pozostałe elementy, takie jak okna, drzwi, bramy, elewacja musi ze sobą współgrać. W związku z tym zwracam się do Was z prośbą o pomoc czy ktoś ma zdjęcia dachu w kolorze antracytu/ grafit z oknami o kolorze orzecha lub pośredniego brązu, niestety w necie jest mało takich zestawień...... Będę wdzięczna za każdą radę i zdjęcia....


Hej Madzia,  Przejrzyj sobie moje zdjęcia, jest mnóstwo takich zestawień:

http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/se...0ciemne%20okna

na pewno coś wynajdziesz co Ci się spodoba.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Luxum

Zdjęcia elewacji w betonie architektonicznym Luxum. Płyty 120x60cm.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Taki malutki próbnik dla wszystkich, którzy zastanawiają się nad kolorem elewacji.

----------


## Balto

Luxum: te nierówności kolorystyczne zamierzone czy "tak wyszło"? Btw, nie beton Luxum a płyty wyprodukowane z betonu klasy powiedzmy, po staremu B60 przez Luxum - to detaliczna różnica...

----------


## debrzyna

Jestem na etapie wyboru koloru dachu do tego projektu Dom wybudowany w enklawie leśnej Puszczy Sandonierskiej /daleko od asfaltu/ na tle sciany olbrzymich modrzewi Skłaniam sie do dachu w kolorze grafitu i do tego pas podrynnowy i rynny w kolorze okien .I tu mam problem jaki to ma być kolor .A moż e inny zestaw kolorów

----------


## Luxum

Dziękujemy Panu Balto za podpowiedź i tym razem Pan mija się z prawdą. Niestety nadal Pańskich wpisów beton architektoniczny Luxum nie ma sobie w Polsce równych. Raz jeszcze powtarzamy, nie zakupimy od Pana białego cementu, ani niczego do produkcji. Pana wpisy pod postami Luxum, mają tą zaletę, że przestał Pan od jakiegoś czasu wysyłać do nas uporczywie swoją ofertę.  Pana opisy, porady i założenia z betonem architektonicznym są zwyczajnie błędne. Reszty, tysięcy Pana postów nie oceniamy. W odróżnieniu od Pana nie znamy się na wszystkim. Wystarczy, że znamy się na produkcji dobrych płyt betonowych. Mamy tylko nadzieję, że reszta Pańskich doradzających postów jest bardziej merytoryczna.  Nie zmienią tego tyrady i setki akapitów periodyków sprzed dziesięcioleci. Otrzymał Pan zaproszenie do nas, niestety nie skorzystał. Jak to Pan określił " Bo po co, skoro ja wszystko wiem..." Za to bardzo Pan lubi pisać tysiące postów i mieć zawsze ostatnie zdanie. Pomimo wysiłków nie jest Pan wstanie wyprodukować dobrych płyt z betonu architektonicznego, nawet w niewielkiej części odpowiadającej płytom Luxum. To takie małostkowe w wydaniu Forumowicza Wielkiego Sercem.

----------


## Balto

Wiem, jestem małostkową gnidą która szuka dziury w całym... Jestem istotą, która nie potrafi zaakceptować, że ktoś stworzył najlepszy beton w Polsce, który ma klasę od ok B80 do B120... i wykorzystuje do tego inne cementy, w tym od naszych południowych sąsiadów... Wredna gnida ze mnie. Tutaj powinno być słuchać łomot pięści dudniącej w piersi i krzyczącej mea culpa mea culpa mea magna culpa...
Widziałem różne betony, o różnych składach czy to szarego czy białego cementu, a co za tym idzie o bardzo różnych parametrach. Fakt tępię kilka spraw - nie ma betonów danej firmy, poza wyjątkami, wspominałem o jednym - Ductal. Są betony poszczególnych rodzajów produkowane przez poszczególne firmy, takie czy inne. Przy okazji dlaczego nie ma betonu Cemex? Przecież oni też tłuką ich iks rodzajów a i B70 też powinni zrobić bez większego pudła, a znając życie gdzieś recepturę mają.
Płyta z betonu architektonicznego powinna najzwyczajniej w świecie spełniać kilka warunków: być prosta, mieć proste ściany, jednakową grubość, żądaną fakturę, kolorystykę, grubość. Kilka wariacji w temacie: bo klient specjalnie chce z takimi kropkami też się pewnie znajdzie. To wszystko wymusza taki a nie inny skład, taką a nie inną chemię, ilość wody, cement (tu w kwestii rodzaju mam swoje przekonania) i tak dalej. Znaczy to, że jeśli ktoś zrobi płytę spełniającą te  określone parametry to odkryje beton Luxum? A może stworzy najlepszą płytę w Polsce? A może coś super hiper idealnego? On stworzy porządną i bardzo fajną płytę, którą będzie można pokazać innym, fachowcom, tym którzy się znają. Nie będzie ani lepsza ani gorsza od Waszej. 
Beton jest na tyle fajnym i cudownym materiałem, że mając wiedzę jak działają różne dodatki można tworzyć zeń cuda. 
Przy okazji jeżeli już sobie prawimy dusery i bawimy się w Wersal, to jak rozumiem szanowna Pani technolog z Państwa firmy, by wzięła mnie pod rękę i grzecznie się spytała jak ja mały żuczek zrobiłbym beton np klasy B70... albo co myślę o takim składzie czy takim cemencie wykorzystanym do produkcji? Po czym poszlibyśmy sobie na kawę miło pogwarzyli i życzyli miłej współpracy z zaproszeniem - wpadnij na kawę za trzy tygodnie bo robimy coś naprawdę wystrzałowego? 
A na koniec zupełnie serio pisałem o tym, że bazowe składy pewnych bardzo wysokich klas betonu są dostępne w badaniach publikowanych na internecie czy to w polskim czy obcym języku, czasem nawet z dokładnym podaniem konkretnego dodatku, sposobu mieszania, czasu czy konkretnej procedury pozwalającej wykorzystać graniczne wartości chemii jaką zapewnia producent.

----------


## hubertsain

Kolejna nasza realizacja.
Docieplenie i elewacja budynku styropian Knauf 15cm 0,040, system Kreisel, kolor tynku 29985, mozaika TM135A, panele drewnopodobne rodeo.
Inne nasze realizacje pod adresem: www.facebook.com/sainbudownictwo

----------


## acca5

Poszukuję przykładów elewacji -dach ceglasty , a reszta w kolorze bieli, szarości -może macie coś podobnego. Dom tradycyjnego kształtu

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Poszukuję przykładów elewacji -dach ceglasty , a reszta w kolorze bieli, szarości -może macie coś podobnego. Dom tradycyjnego kształtu


Niestety nie mam dachu w kolorze ceglanym ale reszta kolorów by się zgadzała.
Tynk Caparol NQG kolor Palazzo 30 i Palazzo 45 (szary).
Za dwa tygodnie na budowie mam spotkanie  z przedstawicielem Caparola w sprawie reklamacji, ciekaw jestem jak się sprawa dalej potoczy.

----------


## Hanss

*Tomaszs131*  co się dzieje???

----------


## Tomaszs131

> *Tomaszs131*  co się dzieje???


Struktura tynku wygląda jak sito, pomiędzy ziarnami są malutkie dziurki. Najgorzej wyglądają bonie  :sad:

----------


## Mixxer

> *Madzia* wpisz w google grafika antracyt dach i jest trochę tych zdjęc z oknami w brązie, np



Ktoś wie może co to są za numery tynkow i producent zdjęcie 1 i 2 ?

----------


## hubertsain

> Ktoś wie może co to są za numery tynkow i producent zdjęcie 1 i 2 ?


Mogę Ci pomóc, z tym zdjęciem:



Tynk silikonowy Kreisel w kolorach: kolor główny 28086, kolor przy boniowaniach 26395, mozaika na cokole Kreisel TM165A. Parapety stalowe grafitowe, podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Panele drewnopodobne w kolorze winchester.

Więcej realizacji wraz z opisami kolorów na naszej stronie facebookowej pod adresem: www.facebook.com/sainbudownictwo

----------


## Mixxer

Dzięki wielkie Hubertsain macie świetne realizacje i Ty sam super zorganizowany że ponotowałeś te kolory z atrakcyjnych elewacji. Klientów Ci na pewno nie będzie brakować  :smile:  Pozdrawiam Lila

----------


## Mixxer

Zastanawiam się na kolorem elewacji bo klejenie styropianu idzie szybko 

Zdecydowałam ze elewacja będzie biała i jasno szare bonie w poziomie koło okna i na ścianie wzdłuż garazu i tak dookoła domu chyba...

I teraz mam dylemat czy puścić je na wysokość górnej krawędzi okna do dolnej, czy jeden poziom nad okno i do dolnej krawędzi.

Wątpliwości stad ze architekt za wysoką ściankę kolankową zrobił a ja to kupiłam i teraz trzeba to jakoś zamaskować wydawalo mi sie że ten popielaty jasno szary kolor boni w poziomie o jeden nad oknem  doradźcie.

----------


## Mixxer

Mniej więcej o te kolory chodzi i czy wersja tak jak tutaj czy o jeden rząd nad okno???

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tomasz131 - tak to mniej więcej te kropki wyglądają na Twojej elewacji? Ja wczoraj zauważyłam mikrodziurki w mojej elewacji, Na dodatek w niektórych miejscach tynk zrobił się jakiś niejednolity. Mam tynk silikonowy Caparol NQG... Ginster 85 i Umbra Weiss. 
> 
> Załącznik 320771Załącznik 320772Załącznik 320773Załącznik 320774


Mam dokładnie ten sam problem. Słyszałem o tym, ze jakość tynku silikonowego Caparola  mocno się pogorszyła i dlatego wolałem dołożyć więcej pieniędzy do zdawać by się mogło najlepszego ich produktu- a tu taki klops  :bash:

----------


## hajnel

U mnie też miejscami struktura tynku wygląda jak sito. Dajcie znać jak się sprawa potoczy.

----------


## baps

Moja elewacja:
cokół:
  tynk mozaikowy Baumaster BM 535
sciana:
 mineralny tynk cienkowarstwowy POZTYNK-SZ BR 062 Kreisel
 farba NANOTECH 006 nanocząsteczkowa elewacyjna farba silikonowa Kreisel 
 kolor numer 27420

----------


## samboman

Czy ktoś z Was ma elewację (lub widział w necie) w kolorze Tundra 55 od Caparola?

----------


## Justina1

Witam.
Chciałam prosić forumowiczów o poradę odnośnie elewacji.
Poszukujemy firmy do wykonania elewacji naszego domku. Odbyliśmy kilka spotkań i szczerze powiem że mamy taki mentlik w głowie i już sami nie wiemy co robić.
Pierwotny plan był taki że robimy tynk silikonowy.styropian grafitowy 15.kolor elewacji antracyt z bielą.

Zsumowując dowiedzieliśmy się że:
1.styropian grafitowy lepiej zamienic gęstszym białym np.podłogowym. zresztą grafitowy inaczej się klei.
2.kołki tylko nylonowe specjalnie wkręcane z talerzykiem na styropuanie bo inaczej gwarantowany efekt biedronki.
3.podwójne siatkowanie od punku 0 do 1m
4.zależy nam na bardziej gładkiej powierzchni-nie podoba nam się baranek 1,5
5.jeśli chodzi o kolor elewacji to ciemny kolor to zły pomysł bo płowieje,szybciej się nagrzewa więc może dochodzić do jakiś reakcji klej-styropian.
6.tynk mozaikowy nie jest polecany.

Pozostaje nam więc tynk cementowy a następnie malowanie farbą silikonową.

I co teraz robić?
Chcemy żeby to było trwałe i na tzw."lata".

Bardzo proszę o pomoc i doradę.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

1. Mit. Grafit jest lepszy. Ma lepsze parametry. Tylko od wykonawcy wymaga minimalnie wiecej pracy. Jedyne co to przy  obecnej pogodzie koniecznie siatka na rusztowaniu żeby się mniej  nagrzewał póki nie zostanie zaciągnięta siatka. Ewentualnie jeszcze lepszy klej ale to zależy od paru czynników.
2. Prawda. Chociaż efekt biedronki zależy jest też od jakości pracy wykonawcy. 
3. nie jest konieczne,Takie rozwiązania stosuje się głównie na budynkach użyteczności publicznej
4. Jeśli 1.5mm jest zagrube to jest CarboPor 1.0mm. Z tym że pod taki tynk podłoże musi być przygotowane perfekcyjnie.
5.Mit. Dobry produkt i nic nie płowieje ani nie pęka.  
6. Są inne fajne rozwiązania ale tynk mozaikowy jest nadal popularny i stosowany. Jedyne co to trzeba go kłaść na styropianie a nie na gołym betonie  Niekoniecznie do wnętrze ale na elewacje jak najbardziej tak.

Dobry klej, dobra siatka, dobry tynk i mamy system na lata  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> 6. Są inne fajne rozwiązania ale tynk mozaikowy jest nadal popularny i stosowany. Jedyne co to trzeba go kłaść na styropianie a nie na gołym betonie  Niekoniecznie do wnętrze ale na elewacje jak najbardziej tak.
> 
> Dobry klej, dobra siatka, dobry tynk i mamy system na lata


Podpowiedz jakie sa fajne rozwiązania?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Tak na szybko to armareno 700. Można zrobić z tego imitacje betonu, piaskowca bądź czegokolwiek innego. Ciekawe jako wstawki w  elewacji. Jeśli mówimy o typowym cokole to tynk mozaikowy będzie trwalszy  :smile:  
póki co filmik z yt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJB9MbOxaUE wieczorem wstawie zdjęciacia paru realizacji na tym produkcie oraz pare innych technik.

----------


## grend

> Witam, 
> 
> Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć na temat jakości tynków Alpol???


zrobiłeś elewację z Alpola ??? Bo mi też polecają bo w 2013 roku jakąś innowacje wprowadzili i poprawili jakość

----------


## Octans

> Witam.
> Chciałam prosić forumowiczów o poradę odnośnie elewacji.
> Poszukujemy firmy do wykonania elewacji naszego domku. Odbyliśmy kilka spotkań i szczerze powiem że mamy taki mentlik w głowie i już sami nie wiemy co robić.
> Pierwotny plan był taki że robimy tynk silikonowy.styropian grafitowy 15.kolor elewacji antracyt z bielą.
> 
> Zsumowując dowiedzieliśmy się że:
> 1.styropian grafitowy lepiej zamienic gęstszym białym np.podłogowym. zresztą grafitowy inaczej się klei.
> 2.kołki tylko nylonowe specjalnie wkręcane z talerzykiem na styropuanie bo inaczej gwarantowany efekt biedronki.
> 3.podwójne siatkowanie od punku 0 do 1m
> ...


Poszukajcie innych wykonawców. Zgadzam się z Kolor studio.

----------


## Justina1

5.Mit. Dobry produkt i nic nie płowieje ani nie pęka.  
 Bardzo dxiękuję za wyjaśnienie☺ a jeśli chodzi o kolor elewacji to jakiej firmy produkty brać pod uwagę?
Dostałam próbnik firmy Alpol.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Nie chodzi o kolor ale o produkt. W moim przypadku na produkcie Caparola możemy uzyskać kolory  wielu innych producentów. Więc najpierw wybrałbym system a potem kolorystykę, która zresztą jest bardzo rozbudowana  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Ciekawa realizacja, HPL+CArbon+Thermosan NQG+ imitacja drewna, wszystko na jednym budynku. Niezbyt dobre zdjecia, jak bede mial lepsze zaktualizuje: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1759920&type=3

----------


## fenix2

> Tak na szybko to armareno 700. Można zrobić z tego imitacje betonu, piaskowca bądź czegokolwiek innego. Ciekawe jako wstawki w  elewacji. Jeśli mówimy o typowym cokole to tynk mozaikowy będzie trwalszy  
> póki co filmik z yt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJB9MbOxaUE wieczorem wstawie zdjęciacia paru realizacji na tym produkcie oraz pare innych technik.


Się nie doczekałem.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Jejku absolutnie o tym zapomniałem... Przepraszam  :smile:  Niestety straciłem telefon ze zdjęciami z realizacjami  u klientów ale póki co mogę pokazać próbki z naszego punktu, a galerie gdzieś odnajdę i dodam.

----------


## tomekwa

> imitacja drewna,


W połączeniu z całością (chyba również jakaś sklejka) to ten fragment wygląda jak g... w lesie.

----------


## fighter1983

> W połączeniu z całością (chyba również jakaś sklejka) to ten fragment wygląda jak g... w lesie.


o gustach sie nie dyskutuje. 
jak dla mnie nie ma znaczenia co montujemy i w jakich ukladach kolorystycznych, robimy dokladnie tak, jak inwestor sobie zyczy.
Czy jest ladne czy brzydkie - to juz kwestia gustu. 
Realizacja jest ciekawa bo w zasadzie zastosowano wszystkie mozliwe i dostepne na rynku rozwiazania na elewacje.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Fighter nie jestem pewny czy otrzymał Pan ode mnie meila?
Czy coś już wiadomo w mojej sprawie?

----------


## CosmoLady

witam serdecznie, czy znacie firmę która w trybie pilnym podpowie jak zrobić ostatecznie końcową elewację ?
Idzie już siatka i już czas wiedzieć co się chce  :smile:

----------


## KolorowySłoń

No pytanie czego się chce. Jakaś podpowiedź?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter nie jestem pewny czy otrzymał Pan ode mnie meila?
> Czy coś już wiadomo w mojej sprawie?


yeap. jutro zerkne i odpowiem

----------


## kwasniak

Położony baranek 1,5 mineralny caparol malowanie nie wiem kiedy bo sąsiad zaczyna demolke na działce  :smile:   Moje pytanie czy tynk może stać bez gruntowania i jak długo ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Położony baranek 1,5 mineralny caparol malowanie nie wiem kiedy bo sąsiad zaczyna demolke na działce   Moje pytanie czy tynk może stać bez gruntowania i jak długo ?


moze.
w teorii do zimy, ale moj znajomy ma np 5 lat juz mineralny nie pomalowany.... 
a tak btw dzieki uprzejmosci inwestorki z Pyrzyc wrzucilem nowe zdjecia:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1759920&type=3
oto jedno z nich:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Fighter ponownie proszę o odpowiedź czy coś już wiadomo w sprawie mojej reklamacji?
Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedź.

----------


## Kejt_R

> witam serdecznie, czy znacie firmę która w trybie pilnym podpowie jak zrobić ostatecznie końcową elewację ?
> Idzie już siatka i już czas wiedzieć co się chce


Ja poprosiłam panią architekt o projekt elewacji. Właśnie się robią tynki i cieszę się, że mam ten projekt. Dzięki temu wiem dokładnie czego chcę, znam każdy detal i nie zwiedzie mnie wyobraźnia (moja własna lub też wykonawcy) na manowce kiczu  :wink: 
A robiła mi projekt pani znaleziona w internecie, mogę podać namiary na priv.

----------


## marnon

> moze.
> w teorii do zimy, ale moj znajomy ma np 5 lat juz mineralny nie pomalowany.... 
> a tak btw dzieki uprzejmosci inwestorki z Pyrzyc wrzucilem nowe zdjecia:
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1759920&type=3
> oto jedno z nich:


przeglądałem tą realizację jak i inne, mam pytanie odnośnie tych paneli imitujących drewno - jest jakaś możliwość by po pomalowaniu nie świeciły się tak w słońcu ? widziałem te i inne i wszystkie się świecą jak słońce na nie świeci

----------


## naku

Witam serdecznie :smile: 
Oto moja elewacja- tynk silikonowy Caparol.
Proszę doradźcie mi czy cokół z kamienia w kolorze jasnych obramówek będzie tu pasował? Jaki kolor kostki granitowej ?
Te murki to niewypał:/ miały być donice murowane ale planuje ten najdłuższy murek rozwalić-drugiego też bym się chętnie pozbyła ale M mówi że zostanie mi dziura w elewacji, no chyba że obłożyć kamieniem ? 
Co radzicie?

----------


## Paweł. K

Witam serdecznie
mam pytanie czy może ktoś polecić firmę z okolic Rzeszowa - Mielca która wykona elewacje, zamontuje parapety zewnętrzne oraz wykona podbicie w domu jednorodzinnym?? i jakie przybliżone koszty za m2 dotyczą tego typu usługi?

----------


## hubertsain

> przeglądałem tą realizację jak i inne, mam pytanie odnośnie tych paneli imitujących drewno - jest jakaś możliwość by po pomalowaniu nie świeciły się tak w słońcu ? widziałem te i inne i wszystkie się świecą jak słońce na nie świeci


To co widzisz na tej realizacji to nie panele drewnopodobne tylko płyty HPL.
Panele drewnopodobne maluje się lakierobejcami, efekt końcowy zależy od wybranej bejcy. 
Na poniższym zdjęciu jest nasza realizacja, która się "nie błyszczy". Materiał jaki dostarczył nam klient do malowania to lazura marki Bondex.

----------


## Baszita

Witam wszystkich 

Czy ktoś robił może elewację Caparol Mocca 16 lub Mocca 18? Nie mogę znaleźć żadnych realizacji z tymi kolorami w necie. Na wzorniku ładnie to wygląda, ale jak jest w rzeczywistości ...  :Confused:  Jeśli nikt nie miał do czynienia z tymi kolorami, to może doradźcie jak Caparol wygląda na żywo w porównaniu z paletą? 

 Za wszelkie odpowiedzi z góry dziękuję. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ewa i wojtek

Witam
Jak większość forumowiczów potrzebuję pomocy w doborze koloru elewacji. Dachówkę mamy Brass kolor kasztan, okna orzech. Może ktoś posiada elewację pasującą do mojego dachu i okien. Za wszelkie pomysły i inspiracje będę bardzo wdzięczna.
Pozdrawiam
Ewa

----------


## fkfk1

Witam.
Śledzę forum od bardzo dawna, jednak dopiero teraz nadszedł czas na jedne z ważniejszych decyzji. Elewacja spędza mi sen z powiek, dlatego też proszę o rady. 
Kolor to na pewno coś z ocieni bieli- bardzo jasnej szarości
W projekcie domu istnieją drewniane elementy, więc od początku zakładaliśmy, że w takim stylu wykończymy dom. Oczywiście w grę wchodziły drewnopodobne materiały- najpierw Rodeo, potem akrylowe deseczki Greinplast, a teraz tynki Ceresit. Dodatkowo chcieliśmy aby wnęka koło drzwi wejściowych i cokoły były kamienne- podoba mi się szary łupek. Początkowo chciałam elementy drewnopodobne: pas z przodu domu zawierający okna obok garażu (duże i dwa malutkie) i około metra od bocznych drzwi tarasowych, aż do końca tarasu z tyłu. Potem już tylko drewnopodobne tarasy plus cały czas kamienne elementy. 
Dużo czytałam o systemach drewnopodobnych i teraz już nie wiem nic. Czy bawić się w to i czekać do ostatniej chwili, czy się uda i będziemy zadowoleni, czy efekt będzie marny- dodam, że nie ma sprawdzonej ekipy, która potrafi tego typu rzeczy, ani z bliska nie widziałam wszystkich tych systemów na elewacji.
Po drugie- dom parterowy, dość niski, będziemy podwyższać cokół, więc ściany jako takiej jeszcze o 15cm mniej.  
Po trzecie- koło tarasów przydałoby się coś ciemniejszego albo ogólnie innego, byłoby fajnie....
Po czwarte- nie wiem nic.

Bardzo proszę o jakieś wskazówki....

 :Confused:

----------


## katawoj

> 


ładny domek  :smile:  co to za projekt?

----------


## מרכבה

A czy pierwsze - nad kolorami - wyglądem..
nie lepiej zastanowić się nad parametrami cieplnymi ? 
z wyglądu zysków nie będzie.

----------


## fkfk1

> A czy pierwsze - nad kolorami - wyglądem..
> nie lepiej zastanowić się nad parametrami cieplnymi ? 
> z wyglądu zysków nie będzie.


jeśli to do mnie to akurat jeśli chodzi o tynk ceresit czy deseczki akrylowe greinplast- nie mają wpływu na ocieplenie.
Ocieplamy styropianem 15 cm tak czy siak, a reszta ma wpływ na walory estetyczne.

----------


## fkfk1

> ładny domek  co to za projekt?



dziękuję. projekt neo strada gl 953 a

Od zawsze marzyłam o innym- dużym domie piętrowym i widzę, że większość tutaj takich. Tymczasem wyszło tak, że mamy 130m2 kurniczek i zakochałam się w nim  :smile:  Dziś myłam okna i zauważyłam wielki plus- ledwo żyję, a co, gdybym miała jeszcze drugie tyle okien do umycia  :tongue:  ?

BTW- myliśmy okna ponieważ na środkowej szybie w jednym oknie (okna trzyszybowe) zauważyliśmy rysę, złożyliśmy reklamację (firma Polaris). Co się okazało- aż 4 okna mają skazy właśnie na tej środkowej szybie. Jakaś MASAKRA! Jedno okno wyglądało jakby po prostu umazane farbą, a to jakieś plamy w środku. Co oni ludziom wciskają. Czy tego nikt nie kontroluje? Myślicie, że uwzględnią bez problemu reklamację?

----------


## Ewelina255

Mam pytanie odnośnie boni:jaką szeroką listwę najczęściej stosuje się na bonie (2.5 cm, 3 cm)?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

"Nie da się jednoznacznie stwierdzić które. U nas sprzedają się głównie 3cm, chociaż pewnie w innym regionie mogą przeważać 2,5cm bądź 2cm. Wszystko zależy od tego jak bardzo mają być wyeksponowane, jak dużo ich będzie  oraz co się komu podoba.  Co do kolorów z poprzedniego posta to może warto rozważyć złamaną biel i bonie zrobić o 2-3 tony ciemniejsze?  W kwestiach kolorystycznych zawsze jest ciężko coś doradzić. Ewentualnie można wpaść do nas zobaczyć kolory "na żywo".

----------


## Ewelina255

Proszę o wklejenie zdjęć z realizacji elewacji z boniami o szerokości 2 cm i 3 cm...

----------


## arek_pl94

Witam. 
Jako że gosciu ktory miał u mnie juz w sierpniu(co twlefon mówił ze przesunely sie mu terminy i w pazdzierniku napewno przyjdzie) ocieplac dom do dzis sie nie zjawił zaczalem szukać  innej ekipy. Bylo juz kilku i kazdy co innego mówił:
1. Pierwszy powiedział ze przy tak grubych ścianach i cofnietych oknach proponował 5cm lub 8cm styropianu grafitowego oraz system (podobno z tych lepszych) ceny za 1m2 z materialem nie pamiętam i do tego dopiero na wiosne mógłby przyjść..
2.Drugi proponował 10 biały ale nie wiem jaki system proponował gdyż pracuje od rana do poxnego wieczora. Przez co rozmawiał z mamą.
3.trzeci był wczoraj i proponuje styropian 10cm  (termoorogenika 0.04?) i kleje/system Kosbud za 60zl m2 sciany i 30zł m2 okna i do tego struktura 25-30zl .
4. Czwarty ma dziś przyjechać i wycenic co i jak napewno za 1m2 robocizny chce 50zł (wydajw mi sie sporo słyszałem ze biora zazwyczaj 35-40zl.)
Tych 4 do tej pory zapamietalem szkoda tylko ze z zadnym nie mialem okazji porozmawiać.

I teraz sie zastanawiam ktorego wybrać i czy robic teraz czy na wiosnę (jak teraz to kolor napewno na wiosne)

Jakie sa stawki za 1m2 robocizny w okolicach Warszawy ?
Nie powiem chcialbym ocieplić dom styropianem 8cm grafitowym i systemem caparol. ( ile tak szacunkowo od minimalnej do max. Kwoty za 1m2 by wyszło?


Z gory przepraszam za bledy itp. Pisze na telefonie tego posta.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Mam pytanie odnośnie boni:jaką szeroką listwę najczęściej stosuje się na bonie (2.5 cm, 3 cm)?



Ale chodzi Ci o szerokość czy głębokość boni? Moje mają 3 cm głębokości i 25 cm szerokości (pasowało do podziału na bramie garażowej). Opaska nad boniami 4 cm głębokości i 15 cm szerokości. Wygląda to tak:

   

Przy okazji - jest to rodzimej produkcji tynk Northpol akrylowo silikonowy najjaśniejszy z palety t-01, ziarnistość 1,5.

----------


## grend

> Ale chodzi Ci o szerokość czy głębokość boni? Moje mają 3 cm głębokości i 25 cm szerokości (pasowało do podziału na bramie garażowej). Opaska nad boniami 4 cm głębokości i 15 cm szerokości. Wygląda to tak:
> 
>    
> 
> Przy okazji - jest to rodzimej produkcji tynk Northpol akrylowo silikonowy najjaśniejszy z palety t-01, ziarnistość 1,5.



.. trochę inny temat. Na czym postawione sa krokwie od daszku nad wejsciem

----------


## Kejt_R

Wylane są betonowe stopy (chyba tak to się zwie) i z nich wychodzą metalowe podpórki. Fachowiec ze mnie żaden  :smile: ))
Tak to wygląda:

----------


## grend

dzięki

----------


## marnon

czy kamień elewacyjny stegu jest ciężki ? pytanie czy wymaga mocniejszego kołkowania styropianu?

----------


## _olo_

Fachmany od docieplenia od wtorku zaczęły klejenie styropianu, zrobiłem sobie min. 48godz. temu test kleju - na elewacji będę miał styropian grafit i biały, w grafitowy wcierają klej zamiast szlifowania (podobnie jak pracują na wełnie mineralnej) - test po ok 48 godz. - oderwana część powierzchni styropianu pozostała na murze, na nienaruszonej części powierzchni styro pozostał ślad kleju więc raczej ok.

Jednak test na białym styropianie klejonym standardowo, bez wcierania lub szlifowania wypadł już kiepsko - odpadł od kleju bez śladu "kulek" na kleju pozostałym na murze i niemal bez śladu kleju na styropianie. 

Styropian biały wydaje się znacznie bardziej zwarty i mocny, jest dobrej klasy. Czy taka sytuacja jest dopuszczalna bo raczej producenci systemów dociepleń sugerują, że rozerwaniu powinien ulegnąć styropian - czy zawsze, czy może w przypadku porządnych białych styropianów nie jest to jednak regułą ?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Zacznijmy od tego jaki to był klej?

----------


## _olo_

Klej do styropianu caparol, styropian knauftherm 038 i 032.

----------


## grend

caparol jest z górnej półki ale tylko w określonych temperaturach. Jeżeli będziesz kołkował to w czym problem ??? Możesz to nawet robic klejem za 12 pln.  

Co to znaczy wcierać klej w styro - znowu jakaś filozofia robola ? ...żeby lepiej trzymało to styro szlifujesz i nie robisz to tarką tylko najlepiej piła aby całe kulki wypadały z powierzchni.Dodatkowo na ranty płyty dajesz PUR

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Klej do styropianu caparol, styropian knauftherm 038 i 032.


Klej do styropianu Caparola. Owszem są chyba 3 jeśli dobrze pamiętam. może chociaż nazwa albo kolor worka? Robiłem wiele testów i nigdy styropian nie odszedł gładko...

----------


## _olo_

Grend
Wcieranie zamiast szlifowania - dokładnie tak samo jak powinno się podchodzić do klejenia wełny mineralnej i to się akurat nawet sprawdza, w przypadku grafitu, w przypadku białego nie wiem, zobaczę w poniedziałek.
Temp ok, nocą ok 5st, dzień ok 10-15 więc tu warunki doskonałe, klej wiąże bardzo dobrze, od ściany po 2 dniach ciężko odkuć ale do styro to to średnio przyczepne. 
Co do kołkowania - teraz to już muszę a nie tylko mogę, linie styku płyt są piankowane wszystkie, czy szczelina jest czy niema, oczywiście nie na pełną głębokość bo takiej możliwości nie ma. Kołki będą z metalowym trzpieniem, powiadasz Grend, że to wystarczy i nie przejmować się próbą na odrywanie ?

KolorStudio, klej właśnie ten trzeci  :wink: .

----------


## grend

PUR nie robisz miedzy płytami tylko na krawędzi płyty do ściany - http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...błędy/page10  zrób sobie na szybko test i zobacz jak trzyma. Ja mam w ten sposób i bez kołków

Ja robiłem test porównawczy od 20-35 stopni. Nie wiem jak działa w dół

----------


## grend

Styropian to nie wełna. Styropian dociskasz do scianyw ten sposób uzyskujesz to magiczne wcieranie - .. i nie ma różnicy czy wcierasz czy nie bo to bez różnicy. Szlifujesz to wtedy jest roznica. Dla mnie to filozofia robola - przy szlifowaniu musi robić kolejna pracę a przy tym "wcieraniu" to nie musi...

PS zakładam że klej nie jest nakładany na płytę aby tylko dotykał ściany ale tak ze trzeba dociskać płytę i ma taką konsystencję jak zakłada producent bo tutaj tez jest filozofia robola - byle było łatwiej....

----------


## grend

> Klej do styropianu Caparola. Owszem są chyba 3 jeśli dobrze pamiętam. może chociaż nazwa albo kolor worka? Robiłem wiele testów i nigdy styropian nie odszedł gładko...


a mi tak i to 2 razy....

----------


## _olo_

Klej pur... ale ja kleję na klej mineralny - obwodowo + punktowo a nie pur, inna technologia a dwóch naraz to raczej stosować nie będę. Zwłaszcza, że ściana z ceramiki na zaprawe cementową nigdy perfekcyjnie płaska i prosta nie jest.
Sprawdzę tą filozofię robola w poniedziałek gdy zerwę próbę białego z wtartym klejem, teoretycznie grafit powinien gorszą mieć przyczepność a ma lepszą po wtarciu. A co do filozofii - to racja, nie inaczej niż po to by sobie robotę ułatwić, ale efekt końcowy się liczy, choć w moim odczuciu przejechanie brzegu płyty tarką zajmuje tyle samo czasu co wcieranie pacą kleju w styro by potem go dopiero nakładać.

----------


## grend

tarką nic nie daje ..... PUR trzyma o wiele lepiej niż klej z wora wiec warto to zrobić... Ja robiłem mix PUR+ klej z wora i żyję....Nie masz pewności robisz kołki i tyle

PS jakiego brzegu płyty  ??? O czym ty piszesz ?

----------


## _olo_

Brzegu w sensie obwodu po powierzchni klejenia, przecież to oczywiste.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Grend
> 
> KolorStudio, klej właśnie ten trzeci .


No właśnie tak coś podejrzewałem że to ten klej, jeśli oczywiście dobrze rozumiem że to ten "klej do styropianu" . W przypadku 190S i 190 zgodnie z systemem nie trzeba kołkować do bodajże 8 metrów  :smile:  Mimo wszystko większość i tak kołkuje "dla spokoju".

----------


## _olo_

> No właśnie tak coś podejrzewałem że to ten klej, jeśli oczywiście dobrze rozumiem że to ten "klej do styropianu" . W przypadku 190S i 190 zgodnie z systemem nie trzeba kołkować do bodajże 8 metrów  Mimo wszystko większość i tak kołkuje "dla spokoju".


Bym wiedział, że on taki to bym w markecie kupił za 11pln.
190 nie omieszkam przetestować.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Witam,

czy ma ktoś z Was wykończenie z płyt z piaskowca? Jak się to sprawdza, jakieś problemy?

----------


## fighter1983

> No właśnie tak coś podejrzewałem że to ten klej, jeśli oczywiście dobrze rozumiem że to ten "klej do styropianu" . W przypadku 190S i 190 zgodnie z systemem nie trzeba kołkować do bodajże 8 metrów  Mimo wszystko większość i tak kołkuje "dla spokoju".


LOL pokaz mi to gdzie to widzisz?
Gdzie Caparol to pisze?

----------


## Sylwia $

Witam, potrzebna pomoc... mam oto taki domek: dach zielony gont, okna ciemne jak diabli - dąb bagienny no i co dalej....?
Chciałabym go pomalować albo w tonacji "złamanej bieli" albo delikatny kremowy. We wnęce przy drzwiach i na wykuszu marzy mi się kamień elewacyjny. Tylko teraz pytanie czy lepiej będzie w bardzo ciemnym  odcieniu czy wręcz przeciwnie coś jasnego? No i jaki kolor na fundament rzucić na taras i schody?
Jakieś pomysły? błagam o pomoc. 
Mąż się uparł na zielony dach i teraz mamy tylko problem bo według mnie nic do tego nie pasuje!

----------


## interona

Sylwia, dach na zdjęciu wygląda na antracyt  :wink:  ja bym już nie dawała żadnych ciemnych wstawek, ciemna stolarka okienna i ciemny dach to wystarczająco mocne akcenty, dlatego kolor elewacji koniecznie "lekki", delikatny, mi np. pasuje słomkowy źółty, rozjaśniony ew. wstawkami z bieli, np. tu: 
http://www.laumans.de/fileadmin/laum...20_Laumans.jpg
albo jasny budyń waniliowy, w połączeniu z piaskowym kamieniem elewacyjnym, także zdjęcie dla inspiracji. 
http://www.laumans.de/fileadmin/laum...RV_Nr30-02.jpg
Nie martw się, na pewno da się*z tym dachem coś fajnego zrobić, w połączeniu z ogrodową zielenią będzie cudnie.

Jeśli jesteście bardzo odważni, to pasowałby też*ciemny szary kolor elewacji, wtedy awangarda, ale to nie jest praktyczne rozwiązanie (nagrzewanie fasady...) i też kosztuje (ciemne tynki = droższe tynki). 

Powodzenia!

----------


## Sylwia $

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Myślę, że kierunek delikatnego śmietankowego budyniu - jednak nie żółtego (że tak to określę) będzie słuszny a w połączeniu z kamieniem w zbliżonej tonacji z tej samej palety ciepłych barw pozwoli na dodanie lekkości mojej JEŻYNIE. Myślę jednak, że jedynie fundament zostanie załatwiony jakąś ciemną mozajką (podbitka pod dachem to ciemny brąz tylko zdjęcie trochę nieaktualne) a schody i taras jasne - coś w barwach kamienia. 
Oj sama nie wiem co z tego będzie.  
Jeżeli Ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś pomysły, inspiracje lub rady to bardzo chętnie wysłucham.

----------


## bolid

proszę o pomoc poszukuje zdjęć domu który ma okna w kolorze np. winchester w drzwi wejściowe i brame w antracycie proszę o pomoc zastanawiam się nad wyborem kolorystyki

----------


## kizior-1999

Witam.

Czy o tej porze roku przy temp. nocą rzędu 6 stopni i wilgotności ok. 80 % można myśleć o ocieplaniu domu z silki wełną???
Mam już zainstalowane okna, elektrycy jutro się wymeldowują, wykonawca chce gonić pracę, bo po 31.12.15  płaci kary. 
Czy wykonanie elewacji ma sens z punktu widzenia technicznego (jakie tynki na tą pogodę?)

----------


## Tomaszs131

Radze poczekać z tym do wiosny.

----------


## zosiakkk

też jestem na poczekaniem do wiosny, unikniesz w ten sposób niepotrzebnej wilgoci i prawdopodobieństwa zalęgnięcia się jakiegoś grzyba nawet

----------


## EWBUD

Dawno mnie nie było, ale jakiś mały ruch na forum - przynajmniej w tym dziale  :smile:

----------


## aniula_bl

> Moja elewacja:
> cokół:
>   tynk mozaikowy Baumaster BM 535
> sciana:
>  mineralny tynk cienkowarstwowy POZTYNK-SZ BR 062 Kreisel
>  farba NANOTECH 006 nanocząsteczkowa elewacyjna farba silikonowa Kreisel 
>  kolor numer 27420
> 
> Załącznik 321389
> ...


Piękny projekt, piękny domek, piękna elewacja!!! brawo  :big grin:

----------


## editt2

Stan obecny mojego domu, zastanawiamy się nad wyborem okien, firmę mamy już wybraną , jest to Abakus-okna , tylko wybór koloru sprawia nam duże problemy  :smile:  okucia drewnopodobne antracyt ( czyli pod dachówke ) albo coś jaśniejszego mahoń, montana itp. w kolorze drewna, co doradzicie?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wybrałbym antracyt i jasną elewację.

----------


## Xesxpox

dachówka to monza ? okna też będziemy mieć w kolorze antracyt ale ramki już srebne planujemy bo ciemne raki w oknach giną....co z tynkami?

----------


## gosja

> Stan obecny mojego domu, zastanawiamy się nad wyborem okien, firmę mamy już wybraną , jest to Abakus-okna , tylko wybór koloru sprawia nam duże problemy  okucia drewnopodobne antracyt ( czyli pod dachówke ) albo coś jaśniejszego mahoń, montana itp. w kolorze drewna, co doradzicie?



My również mamy okna z firmy Abakus, już trzeci rok. Okna super, bardzo ciepłe, przy okazji w bardzo dobrej cenie- kilka tysięcy złotych tańsze od analogicznych, dobrze rozreklamowanych...
Myśmy też chcieli okna w antracycie ale sprzedawca zwrócił uwagę, że przy tak ciemnym kolorze istnieje ryzyko powyginania się z czasem ram od wysokiej temperatury. Czy to prawda, nie wiem ale warto o to spytać. Różnica cenowa między białymi a antracytem na całości ok 1200 zł, zostaliśmy przy bieli, dla świętego spokoju  :smile:

----------


## editt2

Dachówka to koramic alegra 9, fajna dachówka w dobrej cenie  :wink:

----------


## editt2

To co,  brać antracytowe okna?  :smile:  czy w kolorze drewnopodobnym

----------


## b2211

> To co,  brać antracytowe okna?  czy w kolorze drewnopodobnym


Pewnie że bierz antracytowe jak szaleć to szaleć, przynajmniej sąsiedzi będą zazdrościć że kasiaści mieszkają  :wink:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Polecacie jakieś fajne programy do elewacji?

To jak z tą deskę RODEO, warto czy nie warto? Jeśli planuje takie deski to w tym miejscu cieńszy styropian o 1 cm?

Robił ktoś elewacje z płyt z betonu architektonicznego? Płyty na stelażu czy kołkowanie stryropianu i klej? Czy nie warto i leeiej tynk betonopodobny?

----------


## baps

> Piękny projekt, piękny domek, piękna elewacja!!! brawo


Projekt to AR-1 z niewielkimi zmianami (głównie okna). Fajnie, że się podoba.

----------


## marnon

czy ktoś z was wykonawców lub inwestorów ma opinię na temat tynków silikonowych Mapei ? mam wycenę na tynk Kabe Novalit ( wiem że to nie silikon) i silikonowy Mapei cenowo wychodzi prawie to samo... będę miał całą elewację białą bądź lekko kremową. Nie mam pojęcia co wybrać, dwóch wykonawców obaj chwalą swoje oczywiście.

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku. Zakres naszych prac to zaprojektowanie, wizualizacja oraz wykonanie elewacji budynku jednorodzinnego z lat 70-tych po jego przebudowie, hydroizolacja balkonów wraz z obróbkami i wylewkami. Przy wykonywaniu prac elewacyjnych wykorzystaliśmy styropian grafitowy lambda 0,031, system marki Kreisel w kolorach 29985 oraz 28012, mozaika na cokole Kreisel DDCE. Podbitka grafitowa marki Bryza z oświetleniem LEDowym.

----------


## zlobiva

Witajcie drodzy forumowicze!

W 2013 roku prosiłam Was o podpowiedź dotyczącą elewacji mojego brzydkiego domu. K woli przypomnienia: kupiłam gotowy dom w stanie powiedzmy "deweloperskim", ocieplony, oklejony, ale bez tynku i koloru. Mieszkamy tak sobie bez tej elewacji już 3 lata. I kolejne wakacje mają być tym momentem, w którym ruszymy z tematem i w końcu dom będzie wyglądał na skończony, przynajmniej od zewnątrz. 
Przy okazji wykańczania elewacji zamierzamy zrobić następujące rzeczy:
1. wymiana nadproża i okna w salonie (chcę widzieć ogród)
2. powiększenie tarasu i osłonięcie tarasu
3. zadaszenie podjazdu do garażu (garaż musi pełnić w części funkcje magazynowo-techniczne i w związku z tym nie mieszczą się w nim nasze dwa duże samochody).

Kolorystyka i materiały już użyte:
1. dach w kolorze ceglastym
2. podbitka drewniana orzech
3. okna okleina orzech
4. rolety beż z palety ncs S1005Y
5. opaska i podest przed wejściem, chodniczek i podjazd - kostka granitowa
6. ogrodzenie gabiony w ocynku wypełnione granitem + panel w ocynku (docelowo ma być też deska w kolorze podbitki lub ton jaśniejsza). 
7. dom ma balkon z balustradą szklaną w ramie w ocynku.

To co mamy teraz wygląda mniej więcej tak (zdjęcia robione w listopadzie po ulewie, więc kolory trochę przekłamane).




Poniżej projekt. Co o tym sądzicie? Co w nim nie gra?





Na wizualu elewacji ogrodowej jest przekłamanie. Górny wykusz ma być w całości biały.
I to co białe ma być jednolicie białe (program jakoś inaczej doświetla fragmenty okładziny, stąd wygląda to trochę, jakby dom miał być w kratę). Czyli de facto stawiamy na dwa kolory na elewacji: biel + szarość granitu (ewentualnie jasno szary tynk) oraz deski w kolorze podbitki na konstrukcjach zadaszeń i pergolach osłaniających taras. Ogrodzenie jest również w fazie projektu - póki co mamy siatkę i panel. Chcemy je zmienić na coś pełniejszego i wysokiego od prawej strony (tam jest dość ruchliwa droga gminna) + niższe nawiązujące do boku ogrodzenie frontowe.

W zanadrzu mam jeszcze dwa pomysły... udostępnię może, jak będą gotowe projekty. O ile mnie nie zmiażdżycie opiniami i nie zamknę się w sobie na 100 lat  :wink: 

Będę wdzięczna za Wasze opinie.

pozdrawiam

----------


## BEWA

> Witajcie drodzy forumowicze!
> 
> W 2013 roku prosiłam Was o podpowiedź dotyczącą elewacji mojego brzydkiego domu. K woli przypomnienia: kupiłam gotowy dom w stanie powiedzmy "deweloperskim", ocieplony, oklejony, ale bez tynku i koloru. Mieszkamy tak sobie bez tej elewacji już 3 lata. I kolejne wakacje mają być tym momentem, w którym ruszymy z tematem i w końcu dom będzie wyglądał na skończony, przynajmniej od zewnątrz. 
> Przy okazji wykańczania elewacji zamierzamy zrobić następujące rzeczy:
> 1. wymiana nadproża i okna w salonie (chcę widzieć ogród)
> 2. powiększenie tarasu i osłonięcie tarasu
> 3. zadaszenie podjazdu do garażu (garaż musi pełnić w części funkcje magazynowo-techniczne i w związku z tym nie mieszczą się w nim nasze dwa duże samochody).
> 
> Kolorystyka i materiały już użyte:
> ...



Nie jestem ekspertem, sama jestem posiadaczką brzydkiego domu i będę szukać porad. Mnie Twoja zmiana bardzo się podoba, wyszedł zupełnie inny i nowoczesny domek. Bardzo mi się podoba. Z pewnością forumowicze podpowiedzą coś więcej, wszak mają większe doświadczenie.

Mam pytanie: czy ktoś Ci robił projekt całości? Masz kilka wersji? Jaka była cena takiego projektu? Jeśli możesz wyślij mi na priv. Bardzo dziękuję/

----------


## zlobiva

> Nie jestem ekspertem, sama jestem posiadaczką brzydkiego domu i będę szukać porad. Mnie Twoja zmiana bardzo się podoba, wyszedł zupełnie inny i nowoczesny domek. Bardzo mi się podoba. Z pewnością forumowicze podpowiedzą coś więcej, wszak mają większe doświadczenie.
> 
> Mam pytanie: czy ktoś Ci robił projekt całości? Masz kilka wersji? Jaka była cena takiego projektu? Jeśli możesz wyślij mi na priv. Bardzo dziękuję/


Dziękuję za dobre słowo! Mam co do tego projektu małe wątpliwości, dlatego proszę o opinie.

Dom jest wybudowany wg gotowego projektu jeleniogórskiej pracowni architektonicznej. Jeśli chodzi o to co widzisz na wizualach, to są to moje wytwory. To niestety pierwszy projekt elewacji za jaki się wzięłam. Chciałam to oddać fachowcom, bo czuję, że mam braki w wiedzy i liczyłam, że zaproponują coś ciekawego. Niestety nie znalazłam nikogo, kto chciałby się tym zająć. Jedny chętny projektant i wykonawca, który chciał się podjąć wyzwania, zrezygnował po zobaczeniu projektu domu. Chyba liczył na coś bardziej współczesnego, na czym mógłby się wyżyć. aha! w grupie poświęconej architekturze na FB zgłosił się do mnie jakiś student, który chciał zrobić projekt elewacji 2d za kilka stówek. 

Ponieważ zajmuję się trochę projektowaniem wnętrz, z powodu braku chętnych, spróbowałam sama wymyślić coś co będzie odpowiadać naszym oczekiwaniom. Niestety zaczynając projektowanie wnętrz domu nie zakładałam, że będę się sama mierzyć z elewacją i przenosząc projekt do programu, nie uwzględniłam wysokości cokołu. stąd w wizualach taras jest na poziomie gruntu i cokołu nie widać. A w rzeczywistości bryła będzie wyższa, a taras 3 stopnie powyżej poziomu gruntu.

----------


## kalkulatorek

Czy ktoś z Was ma inspiracje na elewację w 2 kolorach ale poziomą? Mianowicie góra inny kolor/dół inny. Szukam coś co spasuje z brązową dachówką i kością słoniową jako jeden z kolorów.

----------


## Magdalena74

Bardzo fajna przemiana :yes:  Ogladajac wizualki pomyslalm że są bardzo przemyslane i wygodne dla użytkowników, ze się bedzie tam po prostu dobrze mieszkać :yes:

----------


## BEWA

> Ponieważ zajmuję się trochę projektowaniem wnętrz, z powodu braku chętnych, spróbowałam sama wymyślić coś co będzie odpowiadać naszym oczekiwaniom. Niestety zaczynając projektowanie wnętrz domu nie zakładałam, że będę się sama mierzyć z elewacją i przenosząc projekt do programu, nie uwzględniłam wysokości cokołu. stąd w wizualach taras jest na poziomie gruntu i cokołu nie widać. A w rzeczywistości bryła będzie wyższa, a taras 3 stopnie powyżej poziomu gruntu.


Jestem pełna podziwu dla Twojej twórczości. Dom wygląda nowocześnie Ja też w moim domku chcę taką przemianę!
A projekt kostki też sama sobie zrobisz?

Podoba mi się Wasz taras. Czy słupy są wymurowane? Czy jest całkowicie zadaszony czy też to będzie markiza? Zastanawiam się z czego będzie dach...

----------


## zlobiva

BEWA, MAGDALENA, serdecznie dziękuję za miłe słowa!




> Jestem pełna podziwu dla Twojej twórczości. Dom wygląda nowocześnie Ja też w moim domku chcę taką przemianę!
> A projekt kostki też sama sobie zrobisz?
> 
> Podoba mi się Wasz taras. Czy słupy są wymurowane? Czy jest całkowicie zadaszony czy też to będzie markiza? Zastanawiam się z czego będzie dach...


Projekt kostki? jakiej kostki?
Jeśli chodzi o konstrukcje przesłon tarasu, to słupy muszą być chyba murowane. Bo zadaszenie, zarówno w przypadku tarasu, jak i podjazdu ma mieć konstrukcję drewnianej pergoli albo przykrytej przezroczystym tworzywem (nie chcę, żeby było ciemno), lub (w przypadku tarasu) naciąganą tkaniną. Zadaszenie tarasu przewiduję tylko w części nad stołem. 



ciągle nie wiem, dlaczego ten górny wykusz wychodzi na zdjęciach czarny, kiedy ma być biały, jak reszta elewacji?

----------


## zlobiva

Ośmielona komplementami przedstawiam dwie wersje projektu elewacji.

wersja pierwsza - już wcześniej prezentowana: biały tynk sylikonowy + klinkier w kolorze granitu. deskowania na osłonach tarasu i zadaszeniu podjazdu w kolorze okien. taras również w tym kolorze.




tak jak pisałam wcześniej, wykusz z balkonem jest w całości biały - cień generowany przez mój program przekłamuje kolor na wizualizacji.



I wersja druga: tynk sylikonowy w kolorze kości słoniowej na całej elewacji (żadnych zdobień). Drewniane pergole wolnostojące okalające bryłę budynku i tworzące małą architekturę ogrodową. Pergola na froncie podpiera konstrukcję zadaszenia podjazdu. Pergola wokół tarasu podpiera zadaszenie nad stołem. 





tu podobny problem z wykuszem - ma być w kolorze elewacji, nie ma być ciemny.




Czy któraś z wersji jest godna realizacji? 
Będę bardzo wdzięczna za każdą opinię. 

pozdrawiam 
katarzyna

----------


## KolorowySłoń

niestety zdjęcia się niezaładowały  :smile:

----------


## zlobiva

Kurcze! Nie wiem, dlaczego?
Może chociaż link do albumu będzie aktywny:

https://goo.gl/photos/RoTiaJda7H35FvaL7

----------


## TAR

mnie zmiany sie podobaja, chyba 2 wersja bardziej, natomiast zastanawia mnie czy przez dodanie osłon salon sie nie zaciemni zbyt mocno (rozumiem ze wyjscie na taras jest z salonu?), my dobudowalismy oranzerie i nawet ona mocno ograniczyla swiatlo w salonie. te drewniane przeslony chyba zaciemnia jeszcze bardziej zwlaszcza, ze nad wejsciem tarasowym jest balkon, zamkniecie tego z 3 stron zrobi duzo cienia.

----------


## zlobiva

Tar! Dzięki za komentarz. 
Nasz dom jest ustawiony dość dziwnie. Południe mamy właściwie prawie na froncie. Przestrzeń dzienna jest całkiem otwarta, a więc słońce swobodnie przechodzi z kuchni do salonu i odwrotnie. Na elewacji frontowej mamy okno kuchenne i ono doświetla przestrzeń dzienna do południa. Mniej więcej od południa do 17 światło wpada do domu przez dwa okna na bocznej ścianie (jedno jest w części kuchennej, drugie w salonie). Na tarasie słońce latem jest dopiero po 15-16tej. Przez okna tarasowe wpada dopiero po 17tej. 
Generalnie latem mamy słońca po dziurki w nosie i często opuszczamy zewnętrzne rolety na ścianie bocznej, bo nie da się wytrzymać. Zimą słońce do elewacji tarasowej raczej nie dociera. A boczne okna w zupełności wystarczają do doświetlania całości strefy dziennej domu. Także myślę, że duża pergola będąca przedłużeniem ściany bocznej nie powinna zaciemnic wnętrz. A pozostałe konstrukcje okalające w ogóle nie wpłyną na doświetlanie domu bo znajdują się na północnym wschodzie.

----------


## TAR

jak tak to ok  :smile:  choc mi zawsze swiatla brak  :big grin: 

wersja 1 tez jest niezla zwlaszcza, ze jakby padalo to jest zadaszenie, nawet letni deszcz nie wygoni z tarasu, przy pergolach to juz tak fajnie nie jest za to sa "lzejsze" wizualnie. obie wersje stawiam 1 do 1  :big grin:

----------


## zlobiva

W drugiej wersji pewnie też można wprowadzić zadaszenie, np. Z upinanej tkaniny, która można ściągać na zimę. Jeśli da się to zrobić w jakiś estetyczny sposób, można pokusić się o montaż czegoś przezroczystego - jak pleksi. Przy czym druga wersja wymaga, żeby było to coś, co wizualnie będzie lekkie, inaczej całość się nie obroni. 
Mój mąż wybrał druga wersję  :wink:

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Obie wizualizacje są fajne, zwłaszcza te pergole mi się podobają. W kwestiach estetycznych wole się nie wypowiadać, tak już mam że wole nie podpowiadać  :tongue:  W kwestiach praktycznych: 
- tynk w kolorze "kości słoniowej" w zależności od intensywności bardzo często wygląda jak biały. Oczywiście nie jest to biel  :tongue:  ale w różnym świetle wyglądają bardzo podobnie. 'złamana' biel sama w sobie jest bardzo fajnym kolorem.
- z doświadczenia. Im więcej kolorów na budynku tym bardziej choinkowo wygląda. Tutaj myślę że wszystko jest ok  :smile: 
- w pierwszej wersji cała podpora tarasu i podjazdu  byłaby w całości zaciągnięta tynkiem? Jeśli tak to z czego byłby poziomy element?

----------


## zlobiva

Zakładałam, że będzie to beton. 

Co do kości słoniowej na drugiej wersji - chodzi mi własnie o coś w rodzaju ciepłego odcienia bieli  :wink:  na wizualach jest odcień wybrany przeze mnie z  wzornika ncs.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Dobre założenie  :smile:  bałem się połączenia 2 materiałów gdzie tynk mógłby 'zapracować' na łączeniu i spękać. Ncs jest fajny bo uniwersalny.

----------


## zlobiva

> Dobre założenie  bałem się połączenia 2 materiałów gdzie tynk mógłby 'zapracować' na łączeniu i spękać. Ncs jest fajny bo uniwersalny.


Dzięki. Zrealizujemy raczej drugi projekt. Wszystkie opinie skłaniają nas ku temu. Będzie to też łatwiejsze do ogarnięcia finansowo, bo jeśli nie starczy pieniędzy na wszystko na raz, to można spokojnie w pierwszym etapie zrobić tynki i okna, a w kolejnym pergole, które już tynkowania nie wymagają i można je stawiać wtedy, kiedy będzie na to kasa.

Chętnie przeczytałabym jakąś podpowiedź. Może się jednak dasz namówić?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Nie lubię oceniać projektów bo wiele projektów poleciało u nas już do kosza  :tongue:  po prostu bardzo często mamy odmienne zdania z klientami. Staramy się wybrać najlepsze rozwiązanie zarówno kolorystyczne i technologiczne a i tak nie zawsze udaje nam się trafić w gust  :smile: . To taka inna bajka. Wradzając do projektów. .  Czy w tej wizualizacji od strony tarasu jest więcej okien niż w rzeczywistości? ewentualnie czy są mniejsze? Jakoś dużo tego przeszklenia tam jest.  Jakoś tak mi ten klinkier od tej strony się rozjeżdża z rzeczywistością. . Osobiście skłaniam się ku 2 wersji i tych drewnianych pergoli  :smile:  Tak z ciekawości. Będziecie powiększali taras tak żeby osiągnął rozmiary z wizualizacji?

----------


## jutinelkaallegro

hej, a ma ktoś może czarny dach i okna w kolorze DAGLEZJA?  :wink:  taki mocno intensywno rudy kolor.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

WItam,

co myślicie o takim zadaszeniu tarasu i wizualizacji?

Wymiary tarasu 12 m na 3 m. Taras od wschodu, duże przeszklenia. Połowa tarasu zadaszenie pełne?

----------


## zlobiva

> Nie lubię oceniać projektów bo wiele projektów poleciało u nas już do kosza  po prostu bardzo często mamy odmienne zdania z klientami. Staramy się wybrać najlepsze rozwiązanie zarówno kolorystyczne i technologiczne a i tak nie zawsze udaje nam się trafić w gust . To taka inna bajka. Wradzając do projektów. .  Czy w tej wizualizacji od strony tarasu jest więcej okien niż w rzeczywistości? ewentualnie czy są mniejsze? Jakoś dużo tego przeszklenia tam jest.  Jakoś tak mi ten klinkier od tej strony się rozjeżdża z rzeczywistością. . Osobiście skłaniam się ku 2 wersji i tych drewnianych pergoli  Tak z ciekawości. Będziecie powiększali taras tak żeby osiągnął rozmiary z wizualizacji?


W tej chwili na elewacji ogrodowej są 4 okna. Kilka postów wcześniej zamieściłam zdjęcia domu w stanie z listopada 2015. Mamy zaplanowana wymianę okien 3 z nich. Dwa okna w salonie (jedno zwykle podwójne i drugie tarasowe podwójne) zmieniamy na jedno trzyskrzydlowe lub tak jak na wizualu dwa w podziale szyb 2/3 do 1/3. Przy czym skłaniam się do drugiej wersji, bo taka rekomenduje budowlaniec jako bezpieczniejsza (będzie dodatkowe podparcie dla pociągu). W sumie szerokość okna po wymianie ma wynieść około 4,5m.

Taras oczywiście powiększamy. Ten układ, który jest teraz nie wygląda dobrze.

Wersja z klinkierem już raczej przypadła.  :sad:  dziś puscilam do wyceny wersję z pergolami.

----------


## zlobiva

> WItam,
> 
> co myślicie o takim zadaszeniu tarasu i wizualizacji?
> 
> Wymiary tarasu 12 m na 3 m. Taras od wschodu, duże przeszklenia. Połowa tarasu zadaszenie pełne?


sama konstrukcja mnie się podoba. wydaje mi się jednak, że 3m głębokości to za mało na tak "ciężką" ramę - może przytłaczać. no i pełny dach sprawi, że w pomieszczeniu bezpośrednio przy nim zawsze będzie ciemno, bo nie dotrze światło. chyba, że taras jest od wschodu a pomieszczenie obok niego ma dodatkowe okna od południa. ale na wizualizacji okna dodatkowego nie widzę.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> W tej chwili na elewacji ogrodowej są 4 okna. Kilka postów wcześniej zamieściłam zdjęcia domu w stanie z listopada 2015. Mamy zaplanowana wymianę okien 3 z nich. Dwa okna w salonie (jedno zwykle podwójne i drugie tarasowe podwójne) zmieniamy na jedno trzyskrzydlowe lub tak jak na wizualu dwa w podziale szyb 2/3 do 1/3. Przy czym skłaniam się do drugiej wersji, bo taka rekomenduje budowlaniec jako bezpieczniejsza (będzie dodatkowe podparcie dla pociągu). W sumie szerokość okna po wymianie ma wynieść około 4,5m.
> 
> Taras oczywiście powiększamy. Ten układ, który jest teraz nie wygląda dobrze.
> 
> Wersja z klinkierem już raczej przypadła.  dziś puscilam do wyceny wersję z pergolami.


Właśnie dość długo porównywałem te zdjęcia z wersją z klinkierem  :tongue:  stąd też moja opinia. To jak będą wymienione to rzeczywiście będzie jak na wizualizacji  :smile: .  Fajnie będzie duży tarasik. Wycena na jakich materiałach? Masz jakieś typy co do drewna na pergole i wyprawy?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> sama konstrukcja mnie się podoba. wydaje mi się jednak, że 3m głębokości to za mało na tak "ciężką" ramę - może przytłaczać. no i pełny dach sprawi, że w pomieszczeniu bezpośrednio przy nim zawsze będzie ciemno, bo nie dotrze światło. chyba, że taras jest od wschodu a pomieszczenie obok niego ma dodatkowe okna od południa. ale na wizualizacji okna dodatkowego nie widzę.


taras od wschodu, a pomieszczenie ma także przeszklenie od zachodu (duże 280/230) więc nie będzie problemem doświetlenie.

----------


## zlobiva

> Właśnie dość długo porównywałem te zdjęcia z wersją z klinkierem  stąd też moja opinia. To jak będą wymienione to rzeczywiście będzie jak na wizualizacji .  Fajnie będzie duży tarasik. Wycena na jakich materiałach? Masz jakieś typy co do drewna na pergole i wyprawy?


Właśnie wysłałam materiały do wyceny wykonawcy, z którym się dogaduję. Jeśli chodzi o elewację, to dostałam jakiś czas temu ofertę na wykończenie od STO. Dom mam pod Poznaniem, blisko bezpośredniego dystrybutora tej marki, u którego od lat zaopatruję się w farby i żywice. Co do jakości tynków muszę jeszcze zasięgnąć języka. Wykonawca zapewne poleci mi inną markę - będziemy więc porównywać. Dom w tej chwili jest ocieplony, oklejony, zagruntowany. Czeka nas najprawdopodobniej ponowne gruntowanie, no i potem wykończeniówka. Stawiam na tynk silikonowy. Mam trójkę małych dzieci więc muszę się liczyć z tym, że do pewnej wysokości elewacja będzie bardziej narażona na działania niestandardowe. Poza tym zależy mi, żeby dom wymagał jak najmniej pracy - a tynk silikonowy ponoć sam się myje w deszczu, więc wszelki kurz z "polnej" drogi i to co niesie się z pól w okolicy, powinno się przynajmniej w jakimś stopniu samo zmywać. A przecież elewacja będzie niemalże biała.

Co do drewna - tu jeszcze nie zaczęłam konsultacji. Mam pewne typy, ale póki nie rozpoznam możliwości, to się nie wypowiadam.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Właśnie wysłałam materiały do wyceny wykonawcy, z którym się dogaduję. Jeśli chodzi o elewację, to dostałam jakiś czas temu ofertę na wykończenie od STO. Dom mam pod Poznaniem, blisko bezpośredniego dystrybutora tej marki, u którego od lat zaopatruję się w farby i żywice. Co do jakości tynków muszę jeszcze zasięgnąć języka. Wykonawca zapewne poleci mi inną markę - będziemy więc porównywać. Dom w tej chwili jest ocieplony, oklejony, zagruntowany. Czeka nas najprawdopodobniej ponowne gruntowanie, no i potem wykończeniówka. Stawiam na tynk silikonowy. Mam trójkę małych dzieci więc muszę się liczyć z tym, że do pewnej wysokości elewacja będzie bardziej narażona na działania niestandardowe. Poza tym zależy mi, żeby dom wymagał jak najmniej pracy - a tynk silikonowy ponoć sam się myje w deszczu, więc wszelki kurz z "polnej" drogi i to co niesie się z pól w okolicy, powinno się przynajmniej w jakimś stopniu samo zmywać. A przecież elewacja będzie niemalże biała.
> 
> Co do drewna - tu jeszcze nie zaczęłam konsultacji. Mam pewne typy, ale póki nie rozpoznam możliwości, to się nie wypowiadam.


Przed tynkiem trzeba jeszcze raz zagruntować, ponieważ obecna warstwa gruntu łapała dość długo kurz i inne zanieczyszczenia z powietrza.

----------


## EWBUD

> Właśnie wysłałam materiały do wyceny wykonawcy, z którym się dogaduję. Jeśli chodzi o elewację, to dostałam jakiś czas temu ofertę na wykończenie od STO. Dom mam pod Poznaniem, blisko bezpośredniego dystrybutora tej marki, u którego od lat zaopatruję się w farby i żywice. Co do jakości tynków muszę jeszcze zasięgnąć języka. Wykonawca zapewne poleci mi inną markę - będziemy więc porównywać. Dom w tej chwili jest ocieplony, oklejony, zagruntowany. Czeka nas najprawdopodobniej ponowne gruntowanie, no i potem wykończeniówka. Stawiam na tynk silikonowy. Mam trójkę małych dzieci więc muszę się liczyć z tym, że do pewnej wysokości elewacja będzie bardziej narażona na działania niestandardowe. Poza tym zależy mi, żeby dom wymagał jak najmniej pracy - a tynk silikonowy ponoć sam się myje w deszczu, więc wszelki kurz z "polnej" drogi i to co niesie się z pól w okolicy, powinno się przynajmniej w jakimś stopniu samo zmywać. A przecież elewacja będzie niemalże biała.
> 
> Co do drewna - tu jeszcze nie zaczęłam konsultacji. Mam pewne typy, ale póki nie rozpoznam możliwości, to się nie wypowiadam.


Jak już idziesz w STO, to może zainwestuj w tynk Lotusan? 
Ładnie spływa woda wraz z brudem...
Mam u siebie i fajnie się sprawdza.

----------


## Magdalena74

A ile taki Lotusan kosztuje na 1m2? Zwykly gladki w białym kolorze?

----------


## TAR

mozecie doprecyzowac pojęcie STO i Lotusan?

----------


## EWBUD

Firma STO i jej tynk Lotusan  :smile: 
http://www.sto.pl/28571_PL-Instrukcj...oLotusan_K.pdf

----------


## EWBUD

> A ile taki Lotusan kosztuje na 1m2? Zwykly gladki w białym kolorze?


ok. 35-40 zł/m2, 1,5 mm tynk

----------


## Magdalena74

I to faktycznie takie cudo, że bród spływa?  O ile wolniej elewacja sie brudzi? EWBUD od kiedy to masz u siebie?

----------


## EWBUD

U siebie mam 2 lata i jest ok, ale widziałem ostatnio elewację 5 letnią -  w lesie - i super wyglądała.

----------


## Magdalena74

No 5 lat to juz jest dość długi czas, a z innych firm też są podobne tynki?

A ile wogóle kosztuje za m2 zwykly tynk aby porównac sobie rząd kosztów

----------


## fighter1983

od 4netto za kg do... hmmm duzo za kg  :smile:  
amphisilan fpK15 - 5,30 2,5kg/m2
thermosan FPK15- 10,20 1,9kg/m2
Carbopor K10 - 8,90 2,1kg/m2  (ten jest najblizszy lotusanowi) 
no a lotusan... hmmm roznie  :smile:  ale ok 14-16netto/kg (2,3-2,5kg/m2)

----------


## zlobiva

> Firma STO i jej tynk Lotusan 
> http://www.sto.pl/28571_PL-Instrukcj...oLotusan_K.pdf


Aż muszę wrócić do kalkulacji od STO i zobaczyć, jakie warianty mi wycenili. 

A jak to jest z jakością różnych tynków? macie może jakiś top 5 tynków silikonowych? Jak na tle innych wypada STO?

----------


## fighter1983

Moje top 5:
1 - Carbopor FP (Caparol)
2 - Lotusan (STO)
3 - *Lymestone PMR* (Dryvit) lub *SANDPEBBLE PMR* (Dryvit) to akryl, ale taki ktory zamiata wszystkie silikony z rynku
4 - Thermosan NQG FP (Caparol)
5 - Amphisilan FP (Caparol) 
oczywiscie standardowo jeszcze rozwiazania typu tynk mineralny+farba klasy Thermosan lub Carbosol  uplasuje rozwiazanie gdzies w okolicach miejsca 3-4  :smile:

----------


## TAR

troche mnie odstrecza cena za ten tynk sto i waham sie czy zawracac glowe komus by wycenil mi elewacje, jakbym juz brala to caly system chyba nie? i tak jeszcze wrzuce swoja refleksje, ze w tych ulotkach maja nadźgane sloganow, a za malo informacji technicznych, na kazda duperele jest ulotka ale brakuje mi jednej zbiorczej z danymi i parametrami. 
Policzyłam z projektu ze elewacji do zrobienia bedzie u mnie ok. 250m2 - to sam tynk juz sie plasuje na poziomie 10 tys. a cały system + montaż? qrcze duzo troche :cool:  czy ten system wart jest takich nakladów?

----------


## zlobiva

> Moje top 5:
> 1 - Carbopor FP (Caparol)
> 2 - Lotusan (STO)
> 3 - *Lymestone PMR* (Dryvit) lub *SANDPEBBLE PMR* (Dryvit) to akryl, ale taki ktory zamiata wszystkie silikony z rynku
> 4 - Thermosan NQG FP (Caparol)
> 5 - Amphisilan FP (Caparol) 
> oczywiscie standardowo jeszcze rozwiazania typu tynk mineralny+farba klasy Thermosan lub Carbosol  uplasuje rozwiazanie gdzies w okolicach miejsca 3-4


O! dzięki. 
A cena systemu Caparol na gotowo za m2, to ile? Oczywiście bez roboty  :wink: 
wg projektu mam do zrobienia 205m2 elewacji.

----------


## optymistka

> Witam !!!
> Przedstawiam naszą skończoną wczoraj elewację!!! Brakuje jeszcze płytek na schodach i będzie oki.
> [URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
> [URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
> [URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
> [URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
> [URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]
> [URL=http://www.fotosik.pl]


Witam! Mam pytanko o dachówkę. Czy to Braas bałtycka? I jaki to kolor czarny czy grafit? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hubertsain

Wiosna w tym roku jak dotychczas rozpieszcza nas pogodą, więc śmiało możemy prowadzić prace dociepleniowo-elewacyjne. Pierwsza nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku za nami. Parterowy dom ociepliliśmy styropianem grafitowym o grubości 20cm. Zastosowaliśmy system marki Kreisel z tynkiem silikonowym o numerach jaśniejszy 27495, ciemniejszy 27491. Na cokole mozaika Kreisel o oznaczeniu CCCD, parapety stalowe grafitowe podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Zapraszamy do kontaktu i rezerwacji terminów na nasze usługi w sezonie 2016  :Smile:

----------


## tomkam

Czy możecie polecić mi jakiś sprawdzonych projektantów elewacji? Generalnie została mi do dobrania kolorystyka tynków, balustrady oraz oświetlenie, bo reszta jest już wykonana. Ewentualne propozycję żeby nie szerzyć reklamy na forum prosiłbym wysyłać na PW.

----------


## ewa i wojtek

> Wiosna w tym roku jak dotychczas rozpieszcza nas pogodą, więc śmiało możemy prowadzić prace dociepleniowo-elewacyjne. Pierwsza nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku za nami. Parterowy dom ociepliliśmy styropianem grafitowym o grubości 20cm. Zastosowaliśmy system marki Kreisel z tynkiem silikonowym o numerach jaśniejszy 27495, ciemniejszy 27491. Na cokole mozaika Kreisel o oznaczeniu CCCD, parapety stalowe grafitowe podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Zapraszamy do kontaktu i rezerwacji terminów na nasze usługi w sezonie 2016


Chciałabym zapytać jaki jest kolor dachu w tm domku?

----------


## fkfk1

Zawsze wyobrażałam sobie mój dom jako biały, z szarym kamieniem, kostką i ogrodzeniem. Decydując się na kolor elewacji stwierdziliśmy, że biały jest za biały (coś mi przyćmiło umysł) więc zdecydowaliśmy się przygotowany dla nas kolor- biały z odrobiną czarnego barwnika. Zobaczyłam otynkowany dom i sama nie wiem co myśleć. Dodaje zdjęcia w słońcu i w cieniu. Czy jest beznadziejnie  :sad:  ? Czy szary kamień nie zleje się i jeszcze bardziej nie przyciemni domku. Co z kostką, ogrodzeniem....

----------


## TAR

troche szarawy wyszedl ale jak pojawi sie zielen, kwiaty, drzwa i krzewy to ozywi rowniez elewacje i powinno wyjsc ciekawie ale nie krzykliwie  :smile:  

takie tez moje spostrzezenie, zauwazylam ze ludzie dobierajac kolor tynku czy wzor elewacji nie mysla o ogrodzie. potem czesto sie zdarza ze wychodzi krzykliwy potworek.  a juz przy "majtkowych" kolorach ewidentnie gryzie sie wszystko.

----------


## fkfk1

dziękuję za odpowiedź. Ja od początku wiedziałam czego chcę, jednak mój mąż wybierał firmę i z ich palety biały wydał mi się bardzo śnieżnobiały i zaczęło się kombinowanie, co jak widać nie zawsze przynosi pozytywne skutki. Tylko co teraz z wnęką koło drzwi i cokołem, które miały być szare -kamień naturalny

----------


## zlobiva

> Wiosna w tym roku jak dotychczas rozpieszcza nas pogodą, więc śmiało możemy prowadzić prace dociepleniowo-elewacyjne. Pierwsza nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku za nami. Parterowy dom ociepliliśmy styropianem grafitowym o grubości 20cm. Zastosowaliśmy system marki Kreisel z tynkiem silikonowym o numerach jaśniejszy 27495, ciemniejszy 27491. Na cokole mozaika Kreisel o oznaczeniu CCCD, parapety stalowe grafitowe podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Zapraszamy do kontaktu i rezerwacji terminów na nasze usługi w sezonie 2016


Bardzo fajna elewacja.

----------


## zlobiva

> Zawsze wyobrażałam sobie mój dom jako biały, z szarym kamieniem, kostką i ogrodzeniem. Decydując się na kolor elewacji stwierdziliśmy, że biały jest za biały (coś mi przyćmiło umysł) więc zdecydowaliśmy się przygotowany dla nas kolor- biały z odrobiną czarnego barwnika. Zobaczyłam otynkowany dom i sama nie wiem co myśleć. Dodaje zdjęcia w słońcu i w cieniu. Czy jest beznadziejnie  ? Czy szary kamień nie zleje się i jeszcze bardziej nie przyciemni domku. Co z kostką, ogrodzeniem....


Zdecydowanie muszą pojawić się rośliny, żeby to wszystko ożywić. Na zdjęciach, szczególnie tych w cieniu, elewacja ma kolor zbliżony do kleju  :wink:  Z roślinami się obroni!

----------


## zlobiva

> dziękuję za odpowiedź. Ja od początku wiedziałam czego chcę, jednak mój mąż wybierał firmę i z ich palety biały wydał mi się bardzo śnieżnobiały i zaczęło się kombinowanie, co jak widać nie zawsze przynosi pozytywne skutki. Tylko co teraz z wnęką koło drzwi i cokołem, które miały być szare -kamień naturalny


Wybrałabym ciemniejszy łupek - żeby się wyraźniej odcinał. Taka moja sugestia.

----------


## zlobiva

A my w poniedziałek zaczynamy demolkę. Niestety w tym roku wystarczy nam tylko na okna i tynki... W najlepszym wypadku na dechy na taras. Wszystkie pergole i ogrodzenie muszą jeszcze chwilę poczekać. Ale nie odpuszczę. 

Zapraszam do mojego dziennika budowy. Tam będę wrzucać zdjęcia z realizacji. Póki co, umieściłam fotografie tego, co mamy obecnie. Metamorfoza - START!  :wink:

----------


## PaRa

Pewnie temat był już poruszany, szukam informacji jak dobrze zrobić połączenie elewacji  z opaską z kostki brukowej wokół budynku. Na elewacji nie będę miał uskoku, izolacja płyty fundamentowej i elewacji będzie miała taką samą grubość.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Przedstawie nasza elewacje. Mysle ze jest to stan w jakis 75% zrealizowany. Brakuje tarasu okalajacego budynek, wstawek drewnianych, rynien, obrobki blacha bonii, drzwi zewnetrznych, blachy na daszku. Z przodu bialy tynk jeszcze do polozenia (po drzwiach zewnetrznych).
Wykonawca firma SAIN.
Zdjecia postaram sie wstawic lepsze, robione gownianym telefonem zdecydowanie traca w stosunku do rzeczywistoci  :smile: 


Efekt w kazdym razie chyba niezly  :smile:  Blisko projektu i wizualizacji, ale pewnie nie idealnie  :smile: 


Niestety zdjecia robione telefonem, nie wyciagaja glebi kolorow. A podbitka jest w rzeczywistosci zdecydowanie bardziej widoczna.
Szczegolnie zadowolony jestem z polaczenia materialow - koloru: okien / parapetow / podbitki. Wszystko w kolorze Winchester. Parapety i podbitka sa unikalne, jedyny na razie w Polsce producent firma Navroplast z Kielc (zdaje sie gdzies z Niemiec sciagaja folie do oklejania blachy). A zareczam ze kolor jest identyczny z oknami.   Pozostanie jeszcze dopasowanie obrobki drewnianej i drzwi do tego samego koloru. Powinna sie udac.


Na dole widac tasmy przy oknach tarasowych (gdzie ma isc obrobka drewniana) zaklejone szerokimi pasami styropianu (ochrona prze UV)


Kable wisza, nie ma kiedy zwinac  :smile: 


Czerpnia powietrza po stronie zachodniej.
Drzwi i okno garazu  antacytowe


Przed wejsciem glownym i wejsciem do garazu od strony ogrodu oswietlenie w podbitce na fotokomorke


Wyrzutnia przez garaz po stronie polnocnej


Moze na koncu dodam, ze budynek jest specyfinczy. W gruncie rzeczy to dom wysoce energeoszczedny, aspirujacy do pasywnego. To nawet nie chodzi o warstwy styropianu (20 na dole, 18cm na gorze). Na polnocy nie ma okien, sa strefu buforowe etc. Nie ma komina, kominkow, na dachu jest tylko jeden otwor i jest nim polaczona z dwoch pionow kanalizacyjnych wywieka. Izolacja dachu znajduje sie w stropie pietra. Garaz jest kompletnie odciety od budynku, odizolowany warstwa styropianu, na oddzielnej plycie fundamentowej. Okna glownie na poludniu i zachodzie. To wszystko w jakis sposob wplywa na estetyke budynku.

----------


## hubertsain

> Przedstawie nasza elewacje. Mysle ze jest to stan w jakis 75% zrealizowany. Brakuje tarasu okalajacego budynek, wstawek drewnianych, rynien, obrobki blacha bonii, drzwi zewnetrznych, blachy na daszku. Z przodu bialy tynk jeszcze do polozenia (po drzwiach zewnetrznych).
> Wykonawca firma SAIN.
> Zdjecia postaram sie wstawic lepsze, robione gownianym telefonem zdecydowanie traca w stosunku do rzeczywistoci 
> 
> 
> Efekt w kazdym razie chyba niezly  Blisko projektu i wizualizacji, ale pewnie nie idealnie ......


Panie Mikołaju, może nie idealnie z projektem, ale bardzo ładnie wszystko się zgrało. Zdecydowanie na żywo budynek robi większe wrażenie niż na zdjęciach. Szkoda, że drewno i pergole dopiero w przyszłym roku... 

A oto moje zdjęcia z placu budowy oraz wizualizacja do której dążyliśmy.

----------


## BEWA

> Czy możecie polecić mi jakiś sprawdzonych projektantów elewacji? Generalnie została mi do dobrania kolorystyka tynków, balustrady oraz oświetlenie, bo reszta jest już wykonana. Ewentualne propozycję żeby nie szerzyć reklamy na forum prosiłbym wysyłać na PW.


Podłączam się do pytania, też jestem zainteresowana, ew. na PRIW.

----------


## wg39070

A oto moja elewacja, system Termo Organika.

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Panie Mikołaju, może nie idealnie z projektem, ale bardzo ładnie wszystko się zgrało. Zdecydowanie na żywo budynek robi większe wrażenie niż na zdjęciach. Szkoda, że drewno i pergole dopiero w przyszłym roku... 
> 
> A oto moje zdjęcia z placu budowy oraz wizualizacja do której dążyliśmy.


Panie Hubarcie,
Pisząc "Blisko projektu i wizualizacji, ale pewnie nie idealnie ......" miałem na myśli poziom całościowy realizacji / wizji projektu. W przypadku Waszych prac nad samą elewacją, myślę że zrobiliście wszystko wyjątkowo dokładnie - zgodnie z projektem. 

Natomiast w trakcie budowania, kilka rzeczy wyszło nam nieco inaczej (to raczej takie luźne przemyślenie dla pozostałych Forumowiczów). Przede wszystkim opuścił nam się dach o jakieś 20cm - kwestia nie idealnego projektu konstrukcyjnego. To wpłynęło na obniżenie się dachu na okna, 80cm a nie 100cm okapy (to ostatnie i tak ratowaliśmy bo były by jeszcze krótsze). Taki "fuck up" na budowie zawsze może się przydarzyć.
Inny myślę że znacznie częstszy i znany budującym problem to kwestia wizji architektonicznej a faktycznie dostępnych materiałów - tudzież ich ceny, możliwości etc.
Ja nie powiem, już na etapie projektu z architektem weryfikowałem czy istnieją w realu zaprojektowane okna, bramy, dachy etc. oraz czy nas na to stać  :smile: 
Ale też drzwi zewnętrzne np. finalnie zmniejszyliśmy o jakieś 20cm. Przez co trzeba było obniżyć ten słup/podciąg z frontu budynku.

Niewątpliwie też znaczące różnice będą w realizacji tarasu okalającego budynek. Niestety takie betonowe donice są poza naszym zasięgiem  :smile: 

Przy czym i tak uważam, że trzeba robić wszystko maksymalnie zbliżając się do wyjściowego projektu. Eksperymentowanie np. z elewacją na własną rękę raczej nie przyniesie budynkowi nic dobrego  :smile: 

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolony, efekt finalny pozostawiam do oceny na FM. Oczywiście też, jeszcze sporo przed nami.

----------


## fkfk1

Poprzednie zdjęcia, które wstawiałam- okazało się, że tynk jeszcze nie wysechł. Teraz wygląda tak i jestem ZADOWOLONA. Dojdzie jeszcze szary kamień przy drzwiach i na cokole  :smile:

----------


## kamihi

Super . A kominy jaki kolor ? tak jak cokół ?

----------


## 2456dyt

Witam proszę poradźcie czy kolor okien sheffield oak (dab bielony) z oknoplastu będzie pasował przy jasnej elewacji do dachówki marsylki kolor naturalna cegła.
Dodam ze to dom parterowy.

----------


## 2456dyt

Witam proszę poradźcie czy kolor okien sheffield oak (dab bielony) z oknoplastu będzie pasował przy jasnej elewacji do dachówki marsylki kolor naturalna cegła.
Dodam ze to dom parterowy.

----------


## Dorota0987654321

'interesują mnie panele drewnopodobne. proszę opisać jakie tu są i jak uzyskałeś kolor winchester/ Jak one wyglądają po kilku latach od budowy, czy się niszczą?

----------


## Dorota0987654321

> Nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku. Tynk silikonowy Kreisel w kolorach: kolor główny 28086, kolor przy boniowaniach 26395, mozaika na cokole Kreisel TM165A. Parapety stalowe grafitowe, podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Panele drewnopodobne w kolorze winchester.


zadowolony jesteś z jakości paneli drewnopodobnych/?

----------


## hektor80

chciałbym na elewacji położyć płytki w rozmiarze 30x60cm. Jednak zdecydowana większość płytek które znajduje pod pojęciem "płytka elewacyjna" ma rozmiar zwyke 10x30 lub 15x30. Z czego to wynika? Czy na elewację nadaje się gres mrozoodporny podłogowy o rozmiarze 30x60cm i grubości 8mm? Jeżeli tak to jak przygotować podłożę (styropian 20cm)

----------


## Tallia

Witam, mam pytanie do *hubertsain* znalazłam dom, który był przez Pana realizowany, ja buduję taki sam i mam ogromną prośbę i nadzieję, ze będzie Pan może pamiętał jaki kolor tynku jest na górze domu? Będę super wdzięczna za informację  :smile:  [IMG=http://www.image-share.com/upload/3306/277m.jpg]

----------


## Msgo

Jaki super wątek jestem na etapie wybierania elewacji i właśnie czegoś takiego potrzebowałam  :smile:  może ktoś ma zdjęcie domu z tynkiem baranek Astex kolor AP 38 taka lawenda

----------


## Agnes16

> Wiosna w tym roku jak dotychczas rozpieszcza nas pogodą, więc śmiało możemy prowadzić prace dociepleniowo-elewacyjne. Pierwsza nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku za nami. Parterowy dom ociepliliśmy styropianem grafitowym o grubości 20cm. Zastosowaliśmy system marki Kreisel z tynkiem silikonowym o numerach jaśniejszy 27495, ciemniejszy 27491. Na cokole mozaika Kreisel o oznaczeniu CCCD, parapety stalowe grafitowe podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Zapraszamy do kontaktu i rezerwacji terminów na nasze usługi w sezonie 2016


co to za dachówka ?

----------


## tomkam

Witam wstepnie mam ustalony projekt  elewacji i ma on wygladac mniej wiecej tak:

https://postimg.org/image/gzxxrwxwp/
https://postimg.org/image/7tk8idi21/
https://postimg.org/image/d692wi5yh/
https://postimg.org/image/ezbzktr55/
https://postimg.org/image/9p70tj6w9/

Na lukarnach widac taki dosc niewyrazny kolor piaskowy i w tych miejscach chcialbym uzyskac taki efekt plyt jak tutaj:

https://postimg.org/image/ualslfoh5/

Moje pytanie brzmi z czego najlepiej wykonac takie plyty, zeby otrzymac efekt na ten wzor jak w linku powyzej. Rozwazam tez opcje, ze plyty moga byc w odcieniach szarosci... Zdaje sobie sprawe, ze najlepszym rozwiazaniem bylby kamien piaskowiec, ale podejrzewam, ze cena przy tej ilosci wstawek bedzie nie do przyjecia. Czy moge zastosowac cos innego? Co polecacie? Moze jakies plyty metalowe, betonowe albo jakies inne tworzywa sztuczne? Generalnie nie chce zaplacic za to fortuny...

Druga kwestia jest taka, ze na dniach wchodza panowie ocieplac juz dom. Jak maja sobie przygotowac podloze pod tego typu plyty? Te plyty robic na kolki, na stelazu? Kleje juz zakupione z firmy STO, w przyszlosci tynk Lotusan. Moze firma STO ma jakies sensowne rozwiazania do takich wstawek na elewacji?

----------


## BEWA

> Przedstawie nasza elewacje. Mysle ze jest to stan w jakis 75% zrealizowany. Brakuje tarasu okalajacego budynek, wstawek drewnianych, rynien, obrobki blacha bonii, drzwi zewnetrznych, blachy na daszku. Z przodu bialy tynk jeszcze do polozenia (po drzwiach zewnetrznych).
> Wykonawca firma SAIN.
> Zdjecia postaram sie wstawic lepsze, robione gownianym telefonem zdecydowanie traca w stosunku do rzeczywistoci 
> 
> 
> Efekt w kazdym razie chyba niezly  Blisko projektu i wizualizacji, ale pewnie nie idealnie 
> 
> 
> Niestety zdjecia robione telefonem, nie wyciagaja glebi kolorow. A podbitka jest w rzeczywistosci zdecydowanie bardziej widoczna.
> ...



Ładnie!

----------


## BEWA

> Witam wstepnie mam ustalony projekt  elewacji i ma on wygladac mniej wiecej tak:
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/gzxxrwxwp/
> https://postimg.org/image/7tk8idi21/
> https://postimg.org/image/d692wi5yh/
> https://postimg.org/image/ezbzktr55/
> https://postimg.org/image/9p70tj6w9/
> 
> Na lukarnach widac taki dosc niewyrazny kolor piaskowy i w tych miejscach chcialbym uzyskac taki efekt plyt jak tutaj:
> ...


Kto Ci robił projekt?

----------


## hubertsain

> co to za dachówka ?


Nie mam pojęcia, pokrycie dachu nie należało do nas.

----------


## monach

Moi Drodzy, pilnie poszukuję zdjęć elewacji - Tynk Greinplast,silikonowy, kolor GRE 1110

----------


## Sylwia $

Hej potrzebne na szybko zdjęcia z realizacji elewacji malowanych *caparolem kolor basalt 18*.

----------


## matsusse

Nie wiem jaki kolor dachówki wybrać. Chciał bym zrobić jasną elewację z szarą bramą garażową, drzwiami i oknami.  Podbitkę zrobię białą. 
Proszę o pomoc. 
Jak będzie wyglądał ten dom z dachówką Romańska Karthago 14 ??  I który kolor jest zbliżony do koloru śródziemnomorskiego ?

----------


## hubertsain

Jedna z ostatnich realizacji docieplenia i elewacji budynku jakie wykonaliśmy:

----------


## matsusse

> Wiosna w tym roku jak dotychczas rozpieszcza nas pogodą, więc śmiało możemy prowadzić prace dociepleniowo-elewacyjne. Pierwsza nasza realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku za nami. Parterowy dom ociepliliśmy styropianem grafitowym o grubości 20cm. Zastosowaliśmy system marki Kreisel z tynkiem silikonowym o numerach jaśniejszy 27495, ciemniejszy 27491. Na cokole mozaika Kreisel o oznaczeniu CCCD, parapety stalowe grafitowe podbitka grafitowa marki Boryszew. Zapraszamy do kontaktu i rezerwacji terminów na nasze usługi w sezonie 2016



A możesz powiedzieć jaki to jest projekt ? 
A jak nie Ty to może ktoś wie ?

----------


## Dziesiatka

> A możesz powiedzieć jaki to jest projekt ? 
> A jak nie Ty to może ktoś wie ?


Czy to czasem nie "Spokojna Przystań(LO) ?

----------


## TAR

albo ktoraś "zetka" z z500

----------


## aaby

Pomocy! 
Czy ktoś z Was ma bramę Wiśniowskiego Antracyt Smoothgrain lub Sandgrain i mógłby wstawić zdjęcia (z daleka i bliska)? 
Jakie dobraliście do tego rolety? 

Wczoraj podpisywaliśmy umowę na okna, rolety i bramę i wyszło coś, czego nie przewidzieliśmy. 
Dach mamy - wg nazwy producenta - grafit. Wiśniowski ma dwa antracyty w palecie z czego jeden wpada w niebieski (Smoothgrain) a drugi w szarość (Sandgrain). Dużo bardziej podoba nam się Sandgrain, ale za to nie możemy do tego dobrać rolet (Portos). 
Podłamała mnie ta wizyta więc szukam zdjęć z realizacji.

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## mini1983

Witam,
Czy ktoś może podpowiedzieć który tynk Caparol wybrać? Silikonowy czy hybrydowy?
Sprzedawca najpierw polecał Amphisilan  a teraz  Capatect Carbopor Strukturputz. Niby różnica w wycenie nie jest porażająca ale jednak. 
Podobno ten Carbopor jest super ekstra itd. Tylko czy aż taki jest potrzebny?
Fighter1983 może ty się wypowiesz? W końcu najwięcej masz pojęcia na ten temat

----------


## hubertsain

Nasza kompleksowa realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku jednorodzinnego. Do wykonania zlecenia użyliśmy styropianu grafitowego Knauf o współczynniku lambda 0,031, systemu elewacyjnego marki Kreisel z Biotynkiem. Pod dachem podbitka z paneli PCV w kolorze orzech, na tarasie podbitka tynkowana. Dodatkowo smaku nadają dodatki w postaci boniowania wcinanego oraz paneli drewnopodobnych. Cokół został wykończony naturalnym kamieniem łupanym w kolorze grafitowym.

----------


## jankes789

hubertsain
Czy te boniowania wcinane oraz panele drewnopodobne to duży koszt porównując ich metry kwadratowe do  tynku silikonowego na całym budynku? Jak wygląda sprawa z trwałością i konserwacją takich paneli drewnopochodnych?

----------


## jankes789

Flagowiec forum elewacyjny  nie odp.. :smile:  drogie są te panele drewnopodobne i bonity?

----------


## margolcia3

Będziemy w tym roku w sierpniu ocieplać dom, typu klocek, dach czerwoną blacha. Poradź cię proszę o dobranie koloru. Myślę o jasnym szarym ale dla ożywienia z delikatnym elementem koloru  bordowego. Czy może ktoś robił już taką kolorystykę. Fachowcy mówią że czasami robili obwódkę wokół np.   jednego okna.
Proszę o wszelkie sugestie.

----------


## Janusz_30

> Poniewaz widze, ze antracytowe / grafitowe dachy ze zlotym debem panuja aktualnie na watku - pozwole sobie wkleic fotke domu, ktory mijam czesto - stoi w Swierklanach (obok Zor) i mam nadzieje, ze wlasciciel nie bedzie zly  Bardzo mi sie podoba i sam chyba zrobie identycznie  No to wklejam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawda, ze piekny ? Cudo jak dla mnie.. 
> pozdr.


Witam
Przeglądając cały wątek na forum natrafiłem na kolor elewacji, który bardzo spodobał się mojej żonie. Czy ktoś z forumowiczów jest w stanie doradzić jaki to będzie kolor na elewacji? Czy to złamana biel czy jasny beż? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## brzuska

ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda?  :smile:  dawno mnie nie było, ale jak potrzeba porady fachowców to trzeba zajrzec na forum  :smile:  ktoś pytał się niedawno o panele drewnopodobne, to ja w tym temacie. Elewacja robiona 2,5 roku temu przez polecaną i znaną na forum ekipe. Zdjecia były nawet w tym wątku. Problemy z panelami Rodeo od samego początku. Wybrzuszenia, niejednolity kolor po pomalowaniu. Wykonawca obiecywal przyjechac, poprawić. Czekalam 2,5 roku. No i na obiecankach sie skonczylo. To nie ich wina, producent twierdzi ze żle zrobili, nie jego wina. Wina jest oczywiscie inwestora - że wybral taką ekipe oraz taki produkt, przeciez to logiczne. Jak ktoś chce wiecej info zapraszam na priv. Po tak długim czasie panele same odpadają od elewacji  :smile:  a ja mam dość obskurnej i nie dokonczonej elewacji za ktora zapłacilam gruba kase. Chce to zerwać, nie bede musiala się wysilac bo jak pisalam samo odpada. Zarąbisty (czyt. zarabiscie drogi) klej z Caparola wogole nie trzyma się tego panela. Zostaje na scianie a płytka odpada  :big grin:   Ale co tam teraz dać? co polecacie? HUBERTSAIN?

----------


## brzuska

Chetnie bym dodała zdjęcia. Duuzo zdjęc  :smile:  ale jakoś mi nie wchodzą...

----------


## malka

> panele drewnopodobne, to ja w tym temacie.    Ale co tam teraz dać? co polecacie? HUBERTSAIN?


Może po prostu prawdziwe drewno ??
Wiem, że to swego rodzaju fobia, ale nienawidzę jak "coś" udaje "coś" czym nie jest i moim zdaniem,nigdy nic fajnego z tego nie wynika  :wink:  
Wiem, że łatwo nie będzie, ale warto wstawić deski. Ostatecznie, położyć tynk. Pewnie będzie problem z doborem koloru do obecnej elewacji więc może pójść w kolor pokrycia dachowego, bądź  odpadającego "rodeo".

By nie było, że się mądrzę  :wink:  mam drewno na elewacji  (modrzew syberyjski, barwiony na orzech)  dziś wygląda dokładnie jak w dniu położenia (choć miejscami wyszła żywica - mnie nie przeszkadza  :smile:  )

----------


## misiupl

malka:
możesz pokazać foto jak masz zakończone deski przy glifie? Jak pod deskami jest 1-2cm na wentylację to nie wygląda to z boku źle?

----------


## brzuska

No wlasnie w tej chwili zaluje, ze nie polozylam drewna. Chcialam uniknac dodatkowej pracy to teraz mam. Czy teraz poloze drewno - nie. Dlaczego? Bo w Szczecinie nie znajde ekipy, ktora to zrobi dobrze. Przeciez to trzeba pruc elewacje. Welna itd. No chyba, ze sie myle to mnie popraw. W niedziele wraca moj syn to sprobuje wstawic zdjecia domu.

----------


## brzuska

Strona 237 tego watku, tam sa zdjecia zaraz po skonczeniu prac  :smile:

----------


## pekota

Witam,

Czy może ma ktoś zdjęcia lub doświadczenie z użyciem prze realizacji elewacji drewnopodobnego Kerrafront VOX ?

----------


## ReksiozPolski

Witam, poszukuje projektanta, który zrobi mi projekt elewacji. Dom parterowy, z płaskim dachem, nowoczesny w formie.

----------


## killer500

Może mi ktoś doradzić jak będzie ładniej 
Okno duże na środku 
 Przerobiony projekt 
Czy może jak jest w originale na boku i mniejsze 


Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nataly

..

----------


## Fleszu1

Świetny wątek, prawdziwa skarbnica różnych gustów i pomysłów. Wrzucam poniżej wizualizację elewacji jaka planujemy wykonać w naszym budowanym domu. Projekt zrobiem przy okazji zamawiania okien - nie mogliśmy zdecydować się na kolor okleiny, po zrobieniu tego projektu w sketchupie decyzja zapadła na okna antracytowe. Nie ukrywam, że wątek ten był bardzo pomocny. Jakieś rady/uwagi do wykończenia elewacji? Kolor planuję biały lekko złamany szarością, garaż szary a elementy drewniane coś około złoty dąb / jasny orzech.

----------


## Fleszu1

ewentualnie 2 opcja - trochę mniej drewna (szara lukarna, podbitka antracyt, od tarasu mniej okładziny na elewacji)

----------


## TAR

> Może mi ktoś doradzić jak będzie ładniej 
> Okno duże na środku 
>  Przerobiony projekt 
> Czy może jak jest w originale na boku i mniejsze 
> 
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc


mnie osobiscie podoba sie bardziej tak jak w oryginale  :smile:

----------


## pinokio_a

Dom "przy Cyprysowej 14" w nocy

----------


## Kendra

nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu - czy polecicie kogoś sprawdzonego i solidnego do wykonania elewacji na terenie Śląska? Rybnik, Mikołów, Gliwice i okolice.. na priv oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## jutinelkaallegro

> Kolejna realizacja firmy SAIN Budownictwo


czy mogę prosic o nr tynku oraz jego producenta?

----------


## KasiaJasia

> Witam
> Przeglądając cały wątek na forum natrafiłem na kolor elewacji, który bardzo spodobał się mojej żonie. Czy ktoś z forumowiczów jest w stanie doradzić jaki to będzie kolor na elewacji? Czy to złamana biel czy jasny beż? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


przypomina mi nasz -  Ceresit Africa 1

----------


## fighter1983

No dobrze...
no to zaczynamy wrzucać w internety realizacje, u forumowicza, który chce pozostać anonimowy 
zdjecie "poglądowe" 


wiecej zdjęc , opisów i technologi z tej realizacji: http://fighter1983.med-bud.pl/wykonana-elewacja-grodzisk-mazowiecki-2017-2018/

----------


## gosiacz22

> Nasza kompleksowa realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku jednorodzinnego. Do wykonania zlecenia użyliśmy styropianu grafitowego Knauf o współczynniku lambda 0,031, systemu elewacyjnego marki Kreisel z Biotynkiem. Pod dachem podbitka z paneli PCV w kolorze orzech, na tarasie podbitka tynkowana. Dodatkowo smaku nadają dodatki w postaci boniowania wcinanego oraz paneli drewnopodobnych. Cokół został wykończony naturalnym kamieniem łupanym w kolorze grafitowym.


Witam,
Jaki to kolor elewacji?

----------


## gosiacz22

Witajcie,
Po 6 latach i my postanowiliśmy zrobić w koncu elewację. Jeśli chodzi o kolor to na pewno nie biały ale taki bardzo jasny krem, może coś wpadającego w wanilie w każdym bądź razie na pewno cos jasnego. Zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem obramowania wokół okien w kolorze elewacji, może nad boniowaniem na rogach tylko  nie wiem czy wypukłych czy wklęsłych (chociaż boniowanie wypukłe nie podoba sie mojemu mężowi, jemu w ogóle nie podoba sie pobiowanie na rogach). Myślelismy jeszcze nad boniowaniem wejścia. No i głowny problem to jest podmurówka wokół domu, jest ona dosyć wysoka i zastanawiamy się jak ją zrobic. Wydaje mi się, ale mogę się mylić, że z uwagi na to,że jest dosyć widoczna fajnie wyglądałyby np na niej płytki klinkierowe , albo może jakiś kamień...  Kolejna sprawa to parapety, te które są obecnie sa do wymiany, natomiast zastanawiamy się nad parapetami w kolorze dachu...czy może jednak dać białe? CZy dawać w ogóle jakąś sztukaterię czy bryła budynku będzie dobrze się prezentować bez "ozdób". Schody będę zrobione już po elewacji z płytek tylko też jeszcze zastanawiam się nad kolorem, ale pewnie też coś w kolorze czerwonym. Wstawię zdjęcia tylko z góry przepraszam za bałagan wokół ale był wtedy robiony garaz i wszystko stało na zewnątrz  :wink: 
Oczywiście jesli chodzi o kostkę to teraz na pewno nie zroniłabym jej w takim kolorze, ale niestety może za kilka lat będę mogła pozwolić sobie na jej wymianę a póki co musi być taka jaka jest.

----------


## gosiacz22

Myśleliśmy jeszcze żeby może wyboniować wykusz do wysokości dachu głownego. Chodzi o bonie wcinanane. 
Oczywiście zleciłam wykonanie projektu ale to co otrzymałam w ogóle nie trafiło w moj gust pomino tego, że wyraźnie podkreśliłam co mi sie podoba a co nie. Czekam na poprawki z moimi wytycznymi, a w między czasie może Wy coś zasugerujecie  :wink: 

Dodam jeszcze że ogrodzenie jest z klinkieru czerwonego.

----------


## Zuzza

Gosia,  Tylko obramowania.   Bonie słabo wyglądają do dwuspadowego dachu...

----------


## gosiacz22

> Gosia,  Tylko obramowania.   Bonie słabo wyglądają do dwuspadowego dachu...


Zuzza no własnie też skłaniam się ku temu, a nawet zastanaiam się czy w ogóle robić te obramowania.  A jeśli już będę obramowania to też się zastanawiam czy robić je w kolorze białym czy w kolorze elewacji. 

Jeszcze kwestia parapetów, czy mogłabyś mi doradzić czy lepiej zrobić białe czy w kolorze dachu? 

Jeśli chodzi o kolor to myślę, nad jakimś jasnym, ale nie białym. 

Opaska wokół domu będzie z płytek klinkierowych prawdopodobnie a schody z płytek w kolorze ceglastym.

Zdjęcie mniej wiecej pokazujące zarys ale tak jak mówiłam boni raczej nie będzie i tylko mnie utwierdziłaś w tym, żeby z nich zrezygnować. Mój mąż był od początku przeciwny im tylko ja się uparłam.

----------


## STEGU

Witajcie  :smile: 

Od siebie podrzucimy kilka inspiracji wykończenia elewacji  :smile: 

Szary kamień dekoracyjny Umbria: https://stegu.pl/produkt/umbria/


Szary kolor świetnie nadaje się do podkreślenia poszczególnych elementów domu, np. strefy wejścia.
Płytka cegłopodobna nawiązująca stylem do starej cegły, czyli Monsanto 1 - red z gotową szarą fugą: https://stegu.pl/produkt/monsanto/


Stara cegła to już klasyczne wykończenie elewacji. Jest po prostu ponadczasowa.
Kamień dekoracyjny Timber 3 o fakturze ciosanej deski: https://stegu.pl/produkt/timber/


Materiały o fakturze drewna to doskonała alternatywa, dzięki której można uzyskać upragniony, naturalny efekt.

----------


## Maximka

> Nasza kompleksowa realizacja docieplenia i elewacji budynku jednorodzinnego. Do wykonania zlecenia użyliśmy styropianu grafitowego Knauf o współczynniku lambda 0,031, systemu elewacyjnego marki Kreisel z Biotynkiem. Pod dachem podbitka z paneli PCV w kolorze orzech, na tarasie podbitka tynkowana. Dodatkowo smaku nadają dodatki w postaci boniowania wcinanego oraz paneli drewnopodobnych. Cokół został wykończony naturalnym kamieniem łupanym w kolorze grafitowym.


Proszę podać kolor tynku, dziękuję

----------


## Placeks

Szanowni 
Mam spory zgryz jak rozwiązać technicznie pewien problem.
Jak na poniższym zdjęciu.
Mam XPS 10cm pociągnięty do pewnej wysokości bloczka i tam tez jest izolacja pozioma.
W trakcie budowy zdecydowaliśmy że damy jeszcze jedną wartswę bloczka i izolacji poziomej bo nie wiemy czy nie podsypiemy wyżej ziemi.

Okazuje się że jednaj tej ziemi będzie więcej czyli do poczatku silki a kubełkowa tylko tymczasowo jest zawinieta.
Od góry idzie styropian 20cm.

Czym teraz wyłożyć ten pase gdzie będzie ziemia 
1. dalej polecieć XPS-em 10cm czy może dać Styro Aqua 10cm ? i dopiero potem styro 20cm - da to wrażenie uskoku 10cm który będzie tuż nad ziemią

2. DOłozyć styro Aqua 20cm tylko na do wysokości obsypania a potem już zwykłe zlicowane (da to wrażenie że ściana wchodzi do ziemi) 

3. Czy wynierajac którykolwiek scenariusz muszę podwyższyć poziom folii kubełkowej. Boję się czy zasypując ją tą dodatkową ziemią nie zrobię błedu wykonawczego ?

----------


## e_nygma

Jak to planujecie zasypać ziemią to komplikuje za mało wysunięta izolacja przeciwwilgociowa a w zasadzie brak wysunięcia na tym dodatkowym bloczku, jak teraz chcecie to odizolować od wody i wilgoci od ewentualnej  ziemi którą chcecie obsypać .
Nie ma jak jej szczelni połączyć z izolacją poniżej. Są mazidła , szlamy hydroizolacyjne ale czy dadzą radę i za jakiś czas nie pojawi się wilgoć ? 

Zaizolować , przykleić xpsa i folię ale ziemię nasypać tylko do pierwszego dobrze odizolowanego poziomu

----------


## fighter1983

wyciac kawalek xps, pozioma odciac rowno ze sciana, zasmarowac masa kmb wyciagajac na silke poziom +30 przykleic xpsa 10cm, wystartowac elewacja od poziomu xps 20cm. 
zasypac piachem, moze byc bez folii kubelkowej

----------


## Placeks

> wyciac kawalek xps, pozioma odciac rowno ze sciana, zasmarowac masa kmb wyciagajac na silke poziom +30 przykleic xpsa 10cm, wystartowac elewacja od poziomu xps 20cm. 
> zasypac piachem, moze byc bez folii kubelkowej


Zrobiłem jak na fotce:

Wyrównałem pierwotnego XPS
Dokleiłem styro hydro (grubośc 10cm tak jak XPS) powyżej wspomnianego bloczka
Pierwotna folia kubełkowa zachodzi na nowy styropian hydro
Na całośc siatka i klej
Dołoże kubełkową zachodzącą na poprzednią tak by zakryć całość (tuż pod styropian właściwy)

----------


## moniowa

Witam wszystkich, proszę o radę jaki kolor elewacji  do antracytowego dachu ,białych okien i drzwi ,myślę o boniach w dolnej części ,w górnej 1 kolor. Dom piętrowy typ-klocek

----------


## moniowa

Nie mogę wkleić  zdjęcia domu

----------


## fighter1983

Taki maly spoiler bo nie moge sie doczekac konca i efektu, zdjecia z dzis w trakcie zdejmowania rusztowania, tarasy/balkony jeszcze nie zrobione, jeszcze cokoly beda w mika brown ale juz cos wrzuce  :smile:  bo taka bliska sercu, po prostu prywatnie ta elewacja mi sie bardzo podoba. powinna w calej okazalosci pokazac sie za okolo 1,5tyg. 

Oczywiscie dorzucam opis technologii, bo komus moze sie spodobac i bedzie poszukiwania. 
Lokalizacja: okolice Grodziska Mazowieckiego
Elewacja : okolo 500m2 lacznie 
System: Greinplast na wełnie Frontrock Max E 20cm 
Tynk: TXB 1,5mm kolor bazowy (bez barwienia) 
Cokoly: XPS (tego jeszcze nie ma) Caparol Carbonit + Caparol Mika Brown
Słupy: przygotowane pod tynk ten co na elewacji, ale moze bedzie jakas zmiana, az sie prosi zeby je zrobic inaczej. 


wprawdzie to jedna sciana dopiero prawie skonczona, ale juz widac jak bedzie  :smile:  

i powaga juz nie moge doczekac sie konca... ciekawe co na te slupy sie "urodzi" oby nie tynk... tam powinno cos byc innego 

Update: 26-03-2020 w zwiazku z cofnieciem zgody na publikacje - zdjecia usuwam

----------


## fighter1983

namawiam inwestora na panele piaskowca (imitacja z grein) bo to taka "wymarzona moja realizacja" ale chyba sie nie uda. 
mam zasade ze kwestia gustu i sie nie wpieprzam, pilnuje tylko technologi zeby nie przekroczyc. 
gdyby to byl moj budynek: na slupach i na czolach balkonow polecialoby to, no ale ... kwestia gustu. 
tu namawiam, bo sam chcialbym taka wlasnie elewacje miec z takim panelem

----------


## Regius

Fighter, kojarzysz może jaki jest koszt tego panelu imitującego piaskowiec? Nadałby się na imitację cokołu (np. 1 rząd paneli)? Bardzo podobają mi się wysunięte cokoły z piaskowca, ale wydają się być bardzo drogie i skomplikowane w realizacji. Czy byłoby to wykonalne i poprawne technicznie, żeby zrobić elewację bez cokołu (równa grubość styropianu na całej  ścianie), a w dolnej części elewacji stykającej się z gruntem / opaską wokół domu przykleić panele imitujące piaskowiec (imitacja cokołu z piaskowca)?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter, kojarzysz może jaki jest koszt tego panelu imitującego piaskowiec? Nadałby się na imitację cokołu (np. 1 rząd paneli)? Bardzo podobają mi się wysunięte cokoły z piaskowca, ale wydają się być bardzo drogie i skomplikowane w realizacji. Czy byłoby to wykonalne i poprawne technicznie, żeby zrobić elewację bez cokołu (równa grubość styropianu na całej  ścianie), a w dolnej części elewacji stykającej się z gruntem / opaską wokół domu przykleić panele imitujące piaskowiec (imitacja cokołu z piaskowca)?


Daloby rade  :smile:  poprawnie tak jak ma byc: 
przygotowanie pod wykonanie elewacji bezcokolowej: potrzebne nam 5mm roznicy miedzy materialem termoizolacyjnym elewacji a xps (o te 5mm xps cienszy) 
elewacja na kleju cementowym, cokol na carbonicie., wykonujemy. 
na cokole robimy 2ga warstwe siatki z klejem carbonit i a przejscie sciagamy do plaszczyzny
dajemy wyschnac i mamy przygotowane podloze elewacji bezcokolowej do dalszych prac wg wszystkich wytycznych. 
dla plyty piaskowca potrzebujemy jeszcze okolo 3mm roznicy

Panel piaskowca (grunt+klej transaparentny+panel+bejca do panela) to okolo 120-130 netto za m2 (cena zmienna ze wzgledu na wielkosci opakowan i zaokraglenia) plyta piaskowca ma wymiar 40x98cm grubosc okolo 3-4mm

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Fighter!
Niestety nastąpiła zmiana planów. Rozmawiałem o tych panelach piaskowca z Żoną i kiedy dowiedziała się, że jest to w 100% sztuczny materiał odrzuciła pomysł zrobienia cokołu z tych paneli. W grę wchodziłby jeszcze jakiś fornir kamienny gdzie struktura / powierzchnia zewnętrzna jest wykonana z surowaca naturalnego, ale nie znalazłem takich do stosowania na zewnątrz budynków.
Suma sumarum skończy się chyba na elewacji bezcokołowej pokrytej w całości tynkiem (w sumie nie będzie udawać czegoś czym jest i nie będzie "fake'ów").
Jeśli chodzi o sam sposób wykonania elewacji bezcokołowej, to czy XPS jest konieczny? A jeśli tak to do jakiej wysokości należało by go podciągnąć? Wystarczy na pół płyty / 30 cm?
Tak samo carbonitem, jaka była by minimalna wysokość na którym siatka powinna być zbrojona carbonitem i jak "przejść" ze zwykłej zaprawy do zatapiania siatki w carbonit? Czy te 2 materiały mogą się łączyć?

Na razie wygląda to u mnie tak:



Izolacja płyty fundamentowej wykonana jest z 10 cm XPS. Powyżej izolacji / "burty" płyty fundamentowej chciałbym od razu kleić styropian (lub dodatkowo w dolnej części XPS) o docelowej grubości. Skorodowaną od UV piankę przy oknach mam zamiar wydłubać i zaaplikować świeżą (jeśli korozja jest głęboka).

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki Fighter!
> Niestety nastąpiła zmiana planów. Rozmawiałem o tych panelach piaskowca z Żoną i kiedy dowiedziała się, że jest to w 100% sztuczny materiał odrzuciła pomysł zrobienia cokołu z tych paneli. W grę wchodziłby jeszcze jakiś fornir kamienny gdzie struktura / powierzchnia zewnętrzna jest wykonana z surowaca naturalnego, ale nie znalazłem takich do stosowania na zewnątrz budynków.
> Suma sumarum skończy się chyba na elewacji bezcokołowej pokrytej w całości tynkiem (w sumie nie będzie udawać czegoś czym jest i nie będzie "fake'ów").
> Jeśli chodzi o sam sposób wykonania elewacji bezcokołowej, to czy XPS jest konieczny? A jeśli tak to do jakiej wysokości należało by go podciągnąć? Wystarczy na pół płyty / 30 cm?
> Tak samo carbonitem, jaka była by minimalna wysokość na którym siatka powinna być zbrojona carbonitem i jak "przejść" ze zwykłej zaprawy do zatapiania siatki w carbonit? Czy te 2 materiały mogą się łączyć?
> 
> Na razie wygląda to u mnie tak:
> 
> 
> ...


Spojrz na 22 i 23 strone tego pdf-a
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/wyt...ykonawstwa.pdf

----------


## Regius

Dzięki, bardzo fajny artykuł. 
Z wytycznych zrozumiałem, że będę się musiał przerzucić z kleju 190S na 185 Dämmklebe, no i że łączników mechanicznych nie uniknę, chyba, że zmniejszę grubość styro do 149 mm, a dodatkowo samej listwy okapnikowej nie mogę zamontować, bo wymagana jest albo standardowa metalowa listwa cokołowa, albo Capatect-Thermoschiene.

Zgodnie z informacją na stronie nr 38 musiałbym dołożyć co najmniej 30 cm XPS'a (czyli pół płyty), czy dobrze interpretuję?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki, bardzo fajny artykuł. 
> Z wytycznych zrozumiałem, że będę się musiał przerzucić z kleju 190S na 185 Dämmklebe, no i że łączników mechanicznych nie uniknę, chyba, że zmniejszę grubość styro do 149 mm, a dodatkowo samej listwy okapnikowej nie mogę zamontować, bo wymagana jest albo standardowa metalowa listwa cokołowa, albo Capatect-Thermoschiene.
> 
> Zgodnie z informacją na stronie nr 38 musiałbym dołożyć co najmniej 30 cm XPS'a (czyli pół płyty), czy dobrze interpretuję?


spokojnei  :smile:  to wytyczne takiego ABC i poboznych zyczen  :smile:  jakby tak zrobic wg tego to system wyjdzie pod 500  :smile:  
do czego chcesz zmieniac 190S na 185? 
kolkowanie oczywiscie 
odnosnie litwy startowej / okapnikow : na spokojnie mozesz Bella Plast Lux N - no ale Ty nie masz cokolu wiec skad listwa startowa/okapnik ???
chodzilo mi o info 22/23 strona jak zrobic przejscie z Carbonit na elewacje w kleju cementowym w ukladzie bezcokolowym. 

cala reszta owszem: jak najbardziej poprawna ale nierealna na naszym rynku lub mocno na wyrost,

----------


## agb

A odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie tnij płytę XPS na pół. Wystarczy. Jak tak właśnie będę robił.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie!




> do czego chcesz zmieniac 190S na 185?


Wg. tabeli na stronie 5, 190S nie nadaje się do systemu Capatect Carbon, a 185 jest kompatybilny ze wszystkimi systemami. Chyba, że można pominąć tą wytyczną, albo potraktować ją rekomendację (coś a'la "w świecie idealnym ...").




> kolkowanie oczywiscie


Z tym troszkę lipa, bo boję się, że w bloczkach silikatowych łączniki nie będą trzymać (nawet kołki Fisher'a nie dawały rady, i mi szalunki powypychało  :sad: ) Wolałbym bez łączników, dlatego myślałem o klejeniu na grzebień (ale chyba łączników w systemie Caparol'a nie przeskoczę, chyba, że zejdę z grubością izolacji poniżej 15 cm - teoretycznie ściana spełni warunki techniczne).

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki Panowie!
> 
> 
> Wg. tabeli na stronie 5, 190S nie nadaje się do systemu Capatect Carbon, a 185 jest kompatybilny ze wszystkimi systemami. Chyba, że można pominąć tą wytyczną, albo potraktować ją rekomendację (coś a'la "w świecie idealnym ...").
> 
> 
> Z tym troszkę lipa, bo boję się, że w bloczkach silikatowych łączniki nie będą trzymać (nawet kołki Fisher'a nie dawały rady, i mi szalunki powypychało ) Wolałbym bez łączników, dlatego myślałem o klejeniu na grzebień (ale chyba łączników w systemie Caparol'a nie przeskoczę, chyba, że zejdę z grubością izolacji poniżej 15 cm - teoretycznie ściana spełni warunki techniczne).


185tka byla reakcja producenta na potrzebe rynku, trzeba bylo stworzyc "klej do styropianu grafitowego" bo inni mieli. no i zostal wrzucony tez do systemow carbon na dodatek. 190S robil od zawsze robote i dalej robi. Swoja droga zamiast tworzyc 185 mozna bylo juz napisac: klejcie wszystko w Carbon system na 190tke i byloby ok.

Greinplast KS  :smile:  prosze Pana. w aprobacie do 12m wysokosci, dla nowych budynkow, dla styro bialego - bez kolkowania. a na marginesie - klejac grafit poprawnie - tez. 

a kolki: trzpien metal, dluga strefa i trzymaja jak juz kolkujesz.

----------


## agb

Albo... nie kołkuj i też będzie dobrze  :wink:

----------


## Regius

Przepraszam, że rozpisuję się w złym dziale (zamiast wrzucać zdjęcia elewacji podpytuję o systemy), ale czy mogę w takim razie można łączyć różne systemy? Np. Greinplast KS (w sumie nawet tańszy niż 190S), potem siatka Caparol / Qiuck-Mix, potem 190 lub CarboNIT w zależności, czy strefa cokołowa, czy nie?

EDIT:
Styro chcę kupić Swisspora Lambda White i w sumie nie wiem, czy można go kategoryzować jako biały, czy grafit.

----------


## fighter1983

> Przepraszam, że rozpisuję się w złym dziale (zamiast wrzucać zdjęcia elewacji podpytuję o systemy), ale czy mogę w takim razie można łączyć różne systemy? Np. Greinplast KS (w sumie nawet tańszy niż 190S), potem siatka Caparol / Qiuck-Mix, potem 190 lub CarboNIT w zależności, czy strefa cokołowa, czy nie?
> 
> EDIT:
> Styro chcę kupić Swisspora Lambda White i w sumie nie wiem, czy można go kategoryzować jako biały, czy grafit.


Jako grafit. 
Oficjalnie nie możesz. 
Po co chcesz łączyć ? Możesz to po prostu ogarnąć w grein pełnym a cokoły w pelnym caparolu. 
Idealne połączenie

----------


## Regius

A dało by się wtedy zrobić tak, żeby tynk był jednolity na całej elewacji, bez odcięć (miał taki sam kolor i strukturę na całej elewacji)? Bo rozumiem, że cokoły trzeba by ogarnąć wtedy tynkiem Caparol'a a całą resztę elewacji tynkiem Greinplasta, żeby trzymać się pełnych systemów.

----------


## fighter1983

> A dało by się wtedy zrobić tak, żeby tynk był jednolity na całej elewacji, bez odcięć (miał taki sam kolor i strukturę na całej elewacji)? Bo rozumiem, że cokoły trzeba by ogarnąć wtedy tynkiem Caparol'a a całą resztę elewacji tynkiem Greinplasta, żeby trzymać się pełnych systemów.


aaa no tak  :smile:  bez cokolu - nie da sie tynkiem przejsc bezbolesnie. bo ja mam na moich realizacjach systemowo elewacje i systemowo cokoly tak jak np na tej w opypach strona wczesniej: 
elewacja KWP+welna+KW+XP+TXB 
cokol XPS+Carbonit+610+MikaBrown (jeszcze nie polozona) 

A u Ciebie problem z polaczeniem tynkow, bo w zasadzie w strefie cokolu musisz dac uklad XPS+Carbonit+610+Carbopor i nie ma jak wyjsc na reszte elewacji ... no to systemowo nie da rady :/ i malo tego chyba musisz Caparol  Carbopor tynk miec wszedzie zeby to mialo rece i nogi. 
albo polubic cokol  :smile:  albo bonie pozioma  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Fighter,
Chyba będę musiał jeszcze raz przemyśleć kwestię cokołu.
Aktualnie budynek wygląda tak (mam troszkę bałaganu na placu budowy, który muszę ogarnąć):

Zastanawiam się czy 30 cm cokół nie będzie źle wyglądał (a jeśli tak, to jaka byłaby najlepsza wysokość, żeby się to nie gryzło z resztą domu). Generalnie elewacja w założeniu będzie jasna (coś a'la lekko przybrudzona biel, albo ecru). Ściana kolankowa jest dosyć wysoka i chyba musiałbym czymś przedzielić elewację (gzymsik?). Ganek z przodu budynku będzie przeszklony (stolarka jeszcze nie wstawiona) i będzie stanowił wiatrołap.

EDIT:
Ecomur ESPX (https://www.stahlton.pl/plyty-cokolowe-ecomur.html) wydaje się być ciekawym rozwiązaniem na cokół, ale może się gryźć z klinkierem na kominie i planowanymi parapetami ze starej cegły. A może najlepiej będzie po prostu zrobić standardowy cofnięty cokół z wykończyć do płytkami z lica starej cegły?

----------


## fighter1983

łiiii 
moj pierwszy film na YT  :smile:  
wybaczcie - treme miałem  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

I za ciosem : okolice Grodziska Maz w wełnie  :smile:  
fajna elewacja

----------


## Regius

Fighter, prezentowane przez Ciebie elewacje robią wrażenie.

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie dotyczącego mojego wątku, ponieważ troszkę się jeszcze pozmieniało. Kierownik budowy zasugerował zwiększenie grubości styropianu z 15 cm na 20 cm.  I niestety pojawił się problem z cokołem, ponieważ XPS 16 cm w małych ilościach (3 paczki) wydaje się być nieosiągalny. Zamiast XPSa zaproponowano mi EPS 120 Expert (hydro) Austrotherm'u. Czy ten styropian nadałby się na cokół?
Czy pod płyki z lica starej cegły należałoby zastosować warstwę zbrojoną z wykorzystaniem CarboNIT'u, czy może stosuje się jakiś inny system?

Mam jeszcze zagwozdkę z tarasem nad garażem, gdzie będzie wykorzystany CarboNIT. Ścianki attykowe będą izolowane XPS'em (8 cm), ale na elewacji (20 cm) z XPSem tej grubości też może być problem. Czy ma to sens, żeby CarboNIT kłaść na zwykły styropian elewacyjny (a może warto w tym miejscu dać chociaż EPS 100?)?

----------


## fighter1983

Dzieki  :smile:  znudzily mi sie zdjecia, zwlaszcza ze ani razu na zdjeciach nie udalo sie oddac efektu tynkow miki, na filmie juz to lepiej wyglada na czym ta mika polega i dlaczego jest taka "inna" 

Carbonit robi robote jako klej w strefach narazonych na duze obciazenie woda. cokoly, wewnetrzne strony attyk - wszedzie tam gdzie np moze lezec nawiany snieg, lub jest wilgotno bo styka sie z gruntem. to czy dajemy go na xps czy na eps, czy na welne - nie ma znaczenia. on dziala tak jak ma dzialac"
1 - nie podciaga kapilarnie a raczej bedac precyzyjnym ma bardzo mocno ograniczone to podciaganie
2 - daje odpornosc mechaniczna
czy warto go dawac - warto we wszytskie te miejsca gdzie wlasnie moze byc bardziej mokro lub spodziewamy sie uszkodzen (tak jak w lazach - jest na slupach). w okolicach grodziska na tej 2-giej - slupow jest duzo - budzet. 
jak sie nie ma co sie lubi, to sie lubi co sie ma  :smile:  zatem XPS > Hydro> Eps100

----------


## fighter1983

Tynk: Caparol Amphisilan FP K15 Graphit18
Cokoły i słupy: Caparol Mika Black 
Deska elewacyjna: Greinplast OEA-D w kolorze skamieniałe drewno
Realizacja: 2018 - film z 2019

----------


## Regius

Jeśli chodzi o tą budowę z okolic Płocka z zeszłego roku, gdzie styropian był już przyklejony zanim weszliście na budowę, kojarzysz może jaka jest grubość styropianu? Pytam, bo waham się u siebie między 15 cm a 20 cm (generalnie bardziej przemawia do mnie 20 cm, ale boję się, że okna przy 20 cm styropianu mogą wyglądać jak "okienka strzelnicze")

BTW, dlaczego filmik z Grodziska był znikł z Twojego kanału?

----------


## fighter1983

> Jeśli chodzi o tą budowę z okolic Płocka z zeszłego roku, gdzie styropian był już przyklejony zanim weszliście na budowę, kojarzysz może jaka jest grubość styropianu? Pytam, bo waham się u siebie między 15 cm a 20 cm (generalnie bardziej przemawia do mnie 20 cm, ale boję się, że okna przy 20 cm styropianu mogą wyglądać jak "okienka strzelnicze")
> 
> BTW, dlaczego filmik z Grodziska był znikł z Twojego kanału?


Chyba 15 cm. 
Grodzisk znikł bo inwestorzy cofnęli zgodę na publikację. Teraz sprzątam i wyrzucam z sieci gdzie sobie przypomnę że jest :/ 
Został na użytek własny . 
A fajny był nie ?  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

A ten z Płocka śmieszny wyszedł do się inwestor pałętał  :smile:  Gościnność mu się włączyła  :smile:

----------


## Regius

> Chyba 15 cm.


Właśnie dlatego się zastanawiam, czy jednak nie zostać przy 15 cm. Jak to wygląda z Twojego doświadczenia? Przy 20 cm widać już efekt okienek strzelniczych, czy jest jeszcze OK (okna niestety w licu muru, monterzy nie wysuwali poza mur)?



> A fajny był nie ?


Heh ... tego akurat nie zdążyłem obejrzeć przed usunięciem  :sad:

----------


## fighter1983

> Właśnie dlatego się zastanawiam, czy jednak nie zostać przy 15 cm. Jak to wygląda z Twojego doświadczenia? Przy 20 cm widać już efekt okienek strzelniczych, czy jest jeszcze OK (okna niestety w licu muru, monterzy nie wysuwali poza mur)?
> 
> Heh ... tego akurat nie zdążyłem obejrzeć przed usunięciem


normalnie laduj 20 ...
jakie okienka strzelnicze , to jakis mit jest chyba wytworzony przez elewatorow - papudrakow. latwiej jest robic na cienszym styro , lzejsza plyta, latwiej ciac, wygodniej przejsc przez rusztowanie. taki mit jak z zaletami klejenia na placki - dorobiona na szybko ideologia. 
robilismy w zeszlym roku 30cm etixx - niewygodnie. z wewnatrz - no troche glif widac ale zeby miec wrazenie "okienka strzelniczego" to jeszcze bardzo daleko - przy 30cm etixxa

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Z tym klejeniem na placki to tak do konca nie jest prawda, że to mit , oczywisicie mowa o poprawnym klejeniu na placki czyli obwódka plus placki w środku . 
Kleiłem na grzebień i muszę przyznać, że nie jest też aż takie rewelacyjne , a to dlatego, że ściany muszą być naprawdę idealne , a to praktycznie nie jest mozliwe , wystarczy że gdzieś coś ucieka z 2-3 mm i już jest problem z ilością kleju nakładaną pacą zębatą, jak się da już za dużo to się nie dociśnie tak jak inną płytę. 
Przy klejeniu na placki , ale nie takie gigantycznie grube tylko takie aby po dociśnieciu warstwa była mniej wiecej 5 mm, jest dużo łatwiej na wyprowadzenie fajnej płaszczyzny styro, przy klejeniu paca nawet można sobie troche ją schrzanić. Fakt idzie więcej kleju , bo dawałam egęsto tych placków tak mniej wiecej aby po docisnieciu w miare było prawie 80-90 % pokryte klejem, ale zdecydpowanie panuje się nad płaszyzną . Płyty cięte nawet Knaufa bywają różne. Ba nawet tak zachwalany Etixx też bywa kapeczke nierówny. Ja osobiście pomimo, że Etixx jest tak równy wolę kleić cięty styropian, w rowki wchodzi też sporo kleju a na dodatek ten nieszczesny wymiar 60x120 ....

----------


## k4ss

film już niedostępny?

----------


## fighter1983

> film już niedostępny?


moj z okolic grodziska? - cofnieta zgoda inwestora na publikacje na tym obiekcie

----------


## fighter1983

A bo dawno nic nie było  :smile:  
to trzeba wrzucic cos co sie "dłubie" 

Tynk Greinplast TXB 1.0mm układ na wełnie, poboniowany bonia bella plast H1S, kolorystyka: Tynk kolor GRE5130 bonia kolor: GRE6740

Imitacja klinkieru: Elastolith Madagascar NF 


Listwa cokołowa 203mm + listwa okapnikowa na niej Bella COK - takie cos innego  :smile: 


Bonia H1S - niestety trzeba to rozwiazac inacze niz przewidzial producent, bo ta pianka ochronna tak troche slabo dzialala...


No i bonia "na gotowo"

----------


## michal1508

Dzień dobry,

podpinam się pod temat: pilnie potrzebuję zdjęcia elewacji gdzie zastosowano kolor tynku firmy kabe 11670 oraz jakiś szary, może 11770? ma pasować do antracytowego dachu, okien i bramy garażowej. dziękuję.

----------


## jumpingmouse

Jaki to odcień szarości i firma kabel?

----------


## jumpingmouse

Jaki to odcień szarości i firma kabe?

----------


## jumpingmouse

Jaki to odcień szarości?

----------


## fighter1983

Modyfikacja, tynk TXB 1mm kolor bazowy
plus bonie H1 i wneki przy oknach GRE6740 
ciekawie to wyglada imo.

----------


## fighter1983

Temat sprzedazowy, drugi koniec Polski, południe - opolskie 

Tynk TNB 
szary wg wzornika GRE 6730 
biały: nasza własna receptura barwienia po próbach i błędach. 
IMO - biały jest obłędny - ale co kto lubi. 


2

3.

----------


## Ez91

Proszę o pomoc w doborze koloru elewacji,  dach ciemna czekolada,  okna i drzwi też ciemne dab bagienny. Do zmiany jest elewacja i podbitka.  Bardzo proszę o pomoc i sugestie

----------


## Ez91

Chciala bym dodać zdjęcie ale jestem tu nowa i nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić :smile:

----------


## Regius

> aaa no tak  bez cokolu - nie da sie tynkiem przejsc bezbolesnie. bo ja mam na moich realizacjach systemowo elewacje i systemowo cokoly tak jak np na tej w opypach strona wczesniej: 
> elewacja KWP+welna+KW+XP+TXB 
> cokol XPS+Carbonit+610+MikaBrown (jeszcze nie polozona) 
> 
> A u Ciebie problem z polaczeniem tynkow, bo w zasadzie w strefie cokolu musisz dac uklad XPS+Carbonit+610+Carbopor i nie ma jak wyjsc na reszte elewacji ... no to systemowo nie da rady :/ i malo tego chyba musisz Caparol  Carbopor tynk miec wszedzie zeby to mialo rece i nogi. 
> albo polubic cokol  albo bonie pozioma


Dzięki za pokazanie na Twoim profilu facebookowym know-how jak zastosować CarboNit przy elewacji bezcokołowej.

----------


## maaszak

> Temat sprzedazowy, drugi koniec Polski, południe - opolskie 
> 
> Tynk TNB 
> szary wg wzornika GRE 6730 
> biały: nasza własna receptura barwienia po próbach i błędach. 
> IMO - biały jest obłędny - ale co kto lubi.


No mi się to bardzo podoba. Mam inspirację na własną chałupę  :smile: 
Niby to tylko biały. Ale dobrać właściwy biały to dopiero sztuka.

----------


## Luxum

https://luxum.pl/beton-architektoniczny/
Beton architektoniczny - płyty betonowe Luxum, w formacie 120x60 w kolorze - szary jasny, cementowy.
Ocieplenie 20cm, montaż na standardowych, rurowych kotwach kamieniarskich w systemie wentylowanym .
Lokalizacja - Magalenka.
Możliwość zamówienia samych płyt, lub razem z montażem.
Polecamy także montaż w systemie klejowym na kleju do betonu architektonicznego Luxum.

----------


## fighter1983

Realizacja u znajomego, 50km od Warszawy, czesciowy remont elewacji i tarasów. Stan zastany: odpadajacy płatami tynk na wykuszu (bo brak hydro na nim) odpadajace plytki z tarasu i balkonu. Odpadajacy płatami tynk. w tym roku naprawilismy wykusz plus hydroizolacja na nim i taras na gruncie, zamiast odpadajacych plytek: kamienny dywan, a zamiastodpadajacego tynku: imitacja deski elewacyjnej. 
W przyszlym roku wrocimy jeszcze zrobic nowe tynki na tej elewacji, i kamienny dywan na tarasie przed wejsciem, poki co kilka zdjec:
1.


2.

3.

4.

5.z etapu wykonania


6. Kamienny nad wykuszem

Deska na wykuszu:

Deska przy tarasie:




Deska na wykuszu

----------


## fighter1983

No i rownolegle... Warszawa gdzies przy Puławskiej  :smile:  
1.0mm tynk silikonowy Greinplast 
elewacja na wełnie i na styropianie, mix 
imitacja klinkieru elastolith
bonie H1S Bella Plast 
wsystkie okapniki, listwy, i dodatki z bella plast 
Duzo pracy, potu, krwi i łez aby zrealizować ten obiekt, niebywała dokładność płaszczyzn

----------


## _arek_

> Temat sprzedazowy, drugi koniec Polski, południe - opolskie 
> 
> Tynk TNB 
> szary wg wzornika GRE 6730 
> biały: nasza własna receptura barwienia po próbach i błędach. 
> IMO - biały jest obłędny - ale co kto lubi. 
> 
> 
> 2
> ...



*fighter1983* czy ten siwy/biały kolor malowane są na różnych płaszczyznach ?? W sensie chodzi mi o to, czy elewacja rozdzielona jest tylko kolorem czy może styro kładzione jest w rożnych grubościach tworząc różne płaszczyzny, czy malowane jest to na płasko ??

Zastanawiam się czy własnie nie zrobić u siebie szczytów w innym kolorku, bo tak to będę miał jedną wielką ścianę szczytową z małym okienkiem.  Tylko własnie nie wiem, czy takie odcięcie samym kolorem bez stworzenia innych powierzchni grubością styro będzie fajnie wyglądać...

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983* czy ten siwy/biały kolor malowane są na różnych płaszczyznach ?? W sensie chodzi mi o to, czy elewacja rozdzielona jest tylko kolorem czy może styro kładzione jest w rożnych grubościach tworząc różne płaszczyzny, czy malowane jest to na płasko ??
> 
> Zastanawiam się czy własnie nie zrobić u siebie szczytów w innym kolorku, bo tak to będę miał jedną wielką ścianę szczytową z małym okienkiem.  Tylko własnie nie wiem, czy takie odcięcie samym kolorem bez stworzenia innych powierzchni grubością styro będzie fajnie wyglądać...


jedna grubosc, w jednej plaszczyznie. i to nie jest malowane tylko 2 kolory tynkow

----------


## malka

A myślałam, że u mnie  jest pierdolnik, bo dwa kolory drewna  :smile:  Inne na tarasie inne na elewacji.
A tutaj, wszystko z innej mańki  :smile: 
Gont (dachówka), tynk na elewacji, pseudodeski elewacyjne,ramy okienne,rolety, granit i deska (kompozyt?) tarasowa.
Z całym szacunkiem, ale brakuje tylko złoconej matki boskiej  i białego gołąbka.

----------


## fighter1983

> A myślałam, że u mnie  jest pierdolnik, bo dwa kolory drewna  Inne na tarasie inne na elewacji.
> A tutaj, wszystko z innej mańki 
> Gont (dachówka), tynk na elewacji, pseudodeski elewacyjne,ramy okienne,rolety, granit i deska (kompozyt?) tarasowa.
> Z całym szacunkiem, ale brakuje tylko złoconej matki boskiej  i białego gołąbka.


 :smile:  Wez pod uwage ze to jest poczatek remontu budynku. Byla ten zolty tynk wszedzie odpadajacy, odpadajace plytki na tarasie. 
Zaczelismy od desek i od kamiennego dywanu. Wiosna 2020 to wymiana elewacji calej.

----------


## agb

Te "deski" wyglądają strasznie. Jakby miały zaraz odpaść  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

> Te "deski" wyglądają strasznie. Jakby miały zaraz odpaść


Zapewniam: nie odpadają ani nie odpadną.
Wygląd jest rzeczą gustu: miały być nieregularnie pomalowane i są, zawsze można położyć 2 i 3 warstwę bejcy co ujednolici kolor. 
O gustach się nie dyskutuje. 
Ja osobiście już rzygam tymi trendami: kilka lat temu żółte, później bezyk i brazik, teraz bialo-szary i graficik jest " elegancki"
Każdy sobie wybiera tak jak jemu się podoba, ja staram się poprawnie dobrać materiały lub wykonać tak żeby to było trwałe. 
I podobać z mojego pkt widzenia ma się wylacznie jednej osobie: mojemu zleceniodawcy .

----------


## gawel

> Wez pod uwage ze to jest poczatek remontu budynku. Byla ten zolty tynk wszedzie odpadajacy, odpadajace plytki na tarasie. 
> Zaczelismy od desek i od kamiennego dywanu. Wiosna 2020 to wymiana elewacji calej.


Mnie się bardzo podoba jest fajnie i eklektycznie a nie ta hujowizna jak u wszystkich. mam pytanie co to za kamien na tarasie?

----------


## fighter1983

> Mnie się bardzo podoba jest fajnie i eklektycznie a nie ta hujowizna jak u wszystkich. mam pytanie co to za kamien na tarasie?


Greinplast Greinstone kamień rzeczny 
Kamienny dywan

----------


## gawel

> Greinplast Greinstone kamień rzeczny 
> Kamienny dywan


OOO a to jest w jednym kawałku czy w kafelkach poproszę o info

----------


## fighter1983

> OOO a to jest w jednym kawałku czy w kafelkach poproszę o info


To się układa jak gruby tynk mozaikowy tyle że można po tym chodzić.  Ponadto to natychmiast odbiera wodę, oddając ja w dół i odprowadzając pod spodem. 
To jest zdylatowane jak każdy taras tyle że dylatacji na kamiennym nie widać. 
Znajdź mój profil na FB : med-bud zobaczysz więcej zdjęć w tym z etapu wykonania

----------


## gawel

szukam fajnego rozwiązania w związku z rewitalizacja a właściwie reanimacją mojego ganku.

----------


## ig0r-

> To się układa jak gruby tynk mozaikowy tyle że można po tym chodzić.  Ponadto to natychmiast odbiera wodę, oddając ja w dół i odprowadzając pod spodem. 
> To jest zdylatowane jak każdy taras tyle że dylatacji na kamiennym nie widać. 
> Znajdź mój profil na FB : med-bud zobaczysz więcej zdjęć w tym z etapu wykonania


A możesz napisać coś na temat elastolithu? Widziałem kilka realizacji na zdjęciach, całkiem fajnie to wygląda, nie widziałem nigdy na żywo, poleciłbyś odradził, jakieś ogólne przemyślenia co do produktu?

----------


## fighter1983

> OOO a to jest w jednym kawałku czy w kafelkach poproszę o info


Po wykonaniu stanowi optycznie jeden element. Wygląda jak wycięte na wymiar z jednej wielkiej płyty i polozone

----------


## fighter1983

> A możesz napisać coś na temat elastolithu? Widziałem kilka realizacji na zdjęciach, całkiem fajnie to wygląda, nie widziałem nigdy na żywo, poleciłbyś odradził, jakieś ogólne przemyślenia co do produktu?


Elastolith od samego początku nie do końca mi się podobał jako rozwiązanie (pierwszy kontakt parę lat temu) . Realizacja na zdj pokazała pewne trudności a raczej reżim którego trzeba bezwzględnie przestrzegać, temperatura i opady. Natomiast to świeża realizacja - 2 miesiące jeszcze nie ma  :smile:  mało można powiedzieć po takim okresie.

----------


## malka

> Wez pod uwage ze to jest poczatek remontu budynku. Byla ten zolty tynk wszedzie odpadajacy, odpadajace plytki na tarasie. 
> Zaczelismy od desek i od kamiennego dywanu. Wiosna 2020 to wymiana elewacji calej.



To wiele wyjaśnia  :smile:  Efekt końcowy może być imponujący, póki co (eufemizmu użyję), nie zachwyca.

----------


## fighter1983

> To wiele wyjaśnia  Efekt końcowy może być imponujący, póki co (eufemizmu użyję), nie zachwyca.


bardziej wprost: dupy nie urywa  :smile:  
poczekaj na wiosne  :big grin:  bedzie optycznie znacznie lepiej. teraz bylo malo czasu (pogoda) i inwestor z $$$ srednio przygotowany, ale trzeba bylo robic bo sie woda lala z balkonu. zwlaszcza ze zaczelismy od najdrozszych rzeczy do zrobienia: deski i prawie 40m2 kamiennego z hydroizolacjami i profilami to fura pieniedzy jest

----------


## fighter1983

Reanimacja elewacji, prace naprawcze, efekt koncowy niestety nie powala, ale nic wiecej nie dalo sie zrobic. 
Zaczynalismy ze stanu takiego: >> klik <<
Zakonczylismy na stanie takim: >> klik <<

Wszystko przeciwko, pogoda, goniacy czas przeterminowanego tynku, komplikacje w obrobkach blacharskich, i ten nieszczesny Carbon 1mm wiazacy blyskawicznie.

----------


## agb

Wróciła nadzieja, że z mojej elewacji coś jeszcze będzie  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> Wróciła nadzieja, że z mojej elewacji coś jeszcze będzie


a co tam u Ciebie nie teges? te naprawy to paskudny temat jest. Duzo kosztuja, generuja negatywne emocje, pozostaje niesmak i szkoda kazdej ze stron zainteresowanych zdarzeniem tak na prawde. 
aktualnie walczymy - a raczej nie walczymy (wstrzymanie prac) z wlasnym bledem ktory nam sie zdarzyl na starcie tego roku. Jutro moze jakies ustalenia konstruktywne beda i w ktoryms kierunku sprawa nam sie ruszy.
Ech... koncowka roku poprawka po kims i to takie koszty tej poprawki ze az serce krwawi ile to kosztowalo inwestora, na dodatek dla nas malo rentowne i bardzo ryzykowne wejscie na budowe w takim stanie - a tylko dlatego, ze dostarczalismy tam towar i znowu ten cholerny jak to mawia moj klient "Bog Honor Ojczyzna". 
A w tym roku sami mamy wpadke... i trzeba posypac glowe popiolem i wyjsc z twarza i posprzatac rozlane mleko
Ech...

----------


## agb

Moja elewacja jest jednak w znacznie lepszym stanie niż Twoja "sprzed", ale idealna też nie jest. Ja nawet wiem czyja to jest elewacja  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

> Moja elewacja jest jednak w znacznie lepszym stanie niż Twoja "sprzed", ale idealna też nie jest. Ja nawet wiem czyja to jest elewacja


a ja chyba wiem kto robil Twoja jak juz sobie tak tajemniczo piszemy  :smile:  cos mi sie kojarzy....

A Ty wiesz ktora to ta ze zdjec, czy ta ktora dopiero mamy naprawic sami po sobie  :smile:

----------


## agb

A tu akurat wątpię  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

> A tu akurat wątpię


hahaha ujawnil sie tajemniczy klient  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

a i jeszcze filmik mam  :smile:  to wrzuce... a co...

----------


## boconek03

fighter1983 który styropian aktualnie jest najlepszy?

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter1983 który styropian aktualnie jest najlepszy?


troche nie w tym miejscu piszesz.
Swisspor Lambda Mega White
Knauf Etixx 
Swisspor Lambda White 
Austrotherm Reflex 
wszystkie 0,031 normalnych producentow 
wszystkie 0,032 normalnych producentow
a pozniej produkty styropianopodobne

----------


## boconek03

Pisałem w cenniku materiałów ale nikt nie odpisał  :smile: 
Kolejność tych czterech jest przypadkowa czy nie ?

Każdy z nich chyba jest grafitowy ale od przodu biały, to lepsze rozwiązanie niż cały grafit?

----------


## fighter1983

kolejnosc nie jest przypadkowa.
MegaWhite ma biala powloke i jest mega dokladny wymiarowo 
etixx knaufa jest mega dokladny wymiarowo bez tej powloki, natomiast jasnoszary 
lambda white biala powloka i bardzo rowny 
reflex - standard wymiarowo - ale biala powloka
0,031 grafity z normalna tolerancja rownosci czyli moga byc krzywe

z czystej przyzwoitosci wyslalbys mi na nie zapytanie, bo kolejne pytanie na ktore odpowiadam  :big grin:

----------


## boconek03

Wyślę wyślę tylko jeszcze nie jestem na etapie elewacji  :sad:  ale jak widzę ile jest zawiłości ze styropianem to już wiem, że byle gdzie nie kupię  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> Wyślę wyślę tylko jeszcze nie jestem na etapie elewacji  ale jak widzę ile jest zawiłości ze styropianem to już wiem, że byle gdzie nie kupię


hahaha to jak dojdziesz do zawilosci systemu elewacyjnego, chemii i marketingu powszechnego to dopiero zdziczejesz  :smile:  
styropian w tym to najprostsze co moze byc  :smile:

----------


## boconek03

Ja to bym chciał, żebyś mi całą elewację zrobił ale małopolska Wam daleko będzie  :sad:  Około 450m2 elewacji będzie u mnie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja to bym chciał, żebyś mi całą elewację zrobił ale małopolska Wam daleko będzie  Około 450m2 elewacji będzie u mnie.


gadaj z moim kolega wykonawca ze slaska - Tomasz Fabian 697427380 - ogarnie doskonale .. o ile terminy jeszcze ma.

----------


## boconek03

Gdybym się zdecydował na wełnę zamiast styropianu to też ogarną równie doskonale?

----------


## fighter1983

> Gdybym się zdecydował na wełnę zamiast styropianu to też ogarną równie doskonale?


Ogarną. Czy doskonale - nie ma ludzi doskonałych. Ja właśnie jestem w trakcie usuwania własnej usterki i błędu na elewacji. Więc zdarza się niestety czasami...

----------


## boconek03

To wiadomo  :wink:  chodziło mi tylko o to, czy robią jedno i drugie. 
A przyznawanie się do błędów pokazuje klasę fachowca.
Partacz to zawsze broni swojej fuszerki...
A Twoja firma sprzedaje coś do systemowego ocieplenia wełną ?

----------


## fighter1983

> To wiadomo  chodziło mi tylko o to, czy robią jedno i drugie. 
> A przyznawanie się do błędów pokazuje klasę fachowca.
> Partacz to zawsze broni swojej fuszerki...
> A Twoja firma sprzedaje coś do systemowego ocieplenia wełną ?


Dzieki, nie kazdy to rozumie. 
Oczywiscie... komplet z Greinplasta, komplet z Caparol-a 
za okolo 2 tyg powinienem zaczac 1000m2 wykonania elewacji na welnie co ciekawe w kolorze RAL7016 (prawie czarny) - stad tez ta welna, z tynkami Greinplast barwionymi zimnymi pigmentami. Akurat tu przypadek taki ze sam sie obsluze handlowo i wykonawczo  :smile:

----------


## boconek03

Wrzuć relację na fanpage na Fb  :wink: 
Jak robisz na wełnie to zalecasz potem wewnątrz malowanie farbami lateksowymi czy coś takiego ? czy to mit

----------


## fighter1983

> Wrzuć relację na fanpage na Fb 
> Jak robisz na wełnie to zalecasz potem wewnątrz malowanie farbami lateksowymi czy coś takiego ? czy to mit


Relacja z tej czarnej to na 100% będzie. 
Nie zabieram głosu publicznie na temat "oddychania ścian" a dokładniej dyfuzji pary wodnej. To analiza cw powinna wykazać. 
Ja realizuje to co mam w projekcie lub jeżeli widze jakieś niebezpieczeństwo - staram się wpłynąć na zmianę. 
W tym przypadku te 1000 MKW to garaż przy budynku wielorodzinnym . Wełna 5cm, i tynk prawie czarny. Wełnę udało się przeforsować bo na eps pomimo zimnych pigmentów  eps mógłby sobie nie poradzić z temperaturą.

----------


## boconek03

W sensie, że ciemny kolor się bardziej nagrzewa a styropian koło 80stopni się topi?
Wełnę będzie kołkował?

----------


## fighter1983

> W sensie, że ciemny kolor się bardziej nagrzewa a styropian koło 80stopni się topi?
> Wełnę będzie kołkował?


Kurcze jak już się upomniałes o relacje na FB to myślałem że mam "followersa" czy jak to się nazywa  :big grin:  
Tak będzie kolkowana. Wełna jednogestosciowa i zaślepka z wełny. 
A co do zagadnienia : 
https://www.facebook.com/21871534279...7533/?sfnsn=mo

----------


## boconek03

Też takie rozwiązanie bardziej do mnie przemawia niż dwugęstościowa na samym kleju mimo że tamta jest twardsza przez co bardziej odporna mechanicznie.
A ta wąska lamelowa to kiedy się jej używa?

----------


## fighter1983

> Też takie rozwiązanie bardziej do mnie przemawia niż dwugęstościowa na samym kleju mimo że tamta jest twardsza przez co bardziej odporna mechanicznie.
> A ta wąska lamelowa to kiedy się jej używa?


aktualnie w zasadzie tylko w dociepleniach stropow , ewentualnie przy krzywiznach scian (łuki)

----------


## boconek03

Ok rozumiem  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Jakby kto pytal... a pyta co chwile  :smile:  "A jak wyglada tynk Caparol mika" i jaki to kolor, a mieliscie realizacje? 
A no mielismy, czesc jest na filmach na yt na naszym kanale. 
kanal na Youtube Med-Bud: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH5...Sj00HgkPd0LGNw 

Natomiast teraz mielismy fajny przypadek, bo na budowie zrobilismy klientowi probki, zeby latwiej mu bylo wybrac. te tynki Caparol Mika mamy zrealizowane, ale nie wszystkie sa na filmach (brak zgody na publikacje, brak czasu na film). na wzorniku za przeproszeniem delikatnie mowiac : mało widać, więc zrobiliśmy taka wersje  :smile:  



Patrząc od lewej: 
1) Mieszanka wagowo pół na pół Caparol Mika Black i Caparol Mika Silver 
2) Caparol Mika Brown 
3) Caparol Mika Black 
4) Caparol Mika Silver

----------


## boconek03

Gdyby kogoś interesowało tu znalazłem w galerii tego sklepu relacje z kilku realizacji wełną fasadową. Niektóre grubości np 30cm robią wrażenie:

https://platformaizolacji.pl/galeria-realizacji

----------


## Luxum

https://luxum.pl/beton-architektoniczny/
Beton architektoniczny w płytach bez sztucznych włókien.
Mrozoodporny, UV odporny, łatwy w montażu na ocieplenie.
Montaż na klej lub kotwy w systemie elewacji wentylowanej.
Duży wybór struktur, kolorów i formatów.
Doskonały i trwały efekt.

----------


## fighter1983

Dawno nic nie bylo... to tym razem budowa w Markach k. Warszawy na zasadzie "przed i po" ... na razie jest  "przed" z nowymi detalami, które wchodzą w nowe - wyższe standardy wykonania (pogrubione) i link aktywny do naszej strony  

Opis: >500mkw elewacji, 15cm grafit 0,032, *kołkowanie Eco-Twistem* - cudowny, fenomenalny i zachwycający kołek do styropianu, *listwy przyokienne 3D Mini*- 2ga budowa z zastosowaniem tych listew - robią robotę. 
400mkw w tynku Greinplast TNB + około 100mkw imitacji drewna - również Greinplast

Zdjecia z "dnia organizacyjnego" - rozstawianie rusztowań i pierwsze dostawy

----------


## boconek03

Czekam na więcej bo zapowiada się ciekawie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czekam na więcej bo zapowiada się ciekawie.


eeee jakby to bylo 100mkw paneli kwarcowych ... nooooo bylaby ciekawa realizacja. 
ale bedzie 100mkw deski ... nudna ta deska juz troche  :big grin: 

Niewykluczone ze bedzie tez koneicznosc zastosowania nowej dla nas listwy - do tej pory martwa pozycja w cennikach Caparol-a dla nas, ale aktualnie kosztuje juz "po polsku" a nie "po niemiecku" 

Zagadka: do czego służy ta listwa i gdzie sie ja montuje?

----------


## Regius

Listwa do łączenia z blachą "Capatect Gewebeanschlussprofil Blech 667/02" używana np. do połączeń z obróbką blacharską?

----------


## fighter1983

> Listwa do łączenia z blachą "Capatect Gewebeanschlussprofil Blech 667/02" używana np. do połączeń z obróbką blacharską?


no prosze  :smile:  jak szybciutko i jak bezblednie. wrzucilem w wykonawcza grupe facebookowa tez to pytanie  :smile:  po 10 miniutach i chyba jako 4ta odpowiedz dopiero ktos wiedzial  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Okolice Otwocka 
20cm EPS0,031 Swisspor 
Kołek trzpień metal + zaślepka
System Greinplast: 
Tynk Greinplast TNB 1,5mm biały bazowy 0000
Deska Greinplast OEA-D kolor Winchester 
Cokoły: Caparol Mika Black (przygotowanie cokołu: xps, cementowy klej, warstwa szlamu uszczelniającego, grunt + tynk Mika) 

kilka zdjęć z dziś - zakończenie prac elewacyjnych: 
1

2

3

4


6

8


9

10

11

12

13

14

15

----------


## fighter1983

I film  :smile:  ale dawno nie było filmu ....

----------


## MiroMirek

> Jakby kto pytal... a pyta co chwile  "A jak wyglada tynk Caparol mika" i jaki to kolor, a mieliscie realizacje? 
> A no mielismy, czesc jest na filmach na yt na naszym kanale. 
> kanal na Youtube Med-Bud: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH5...Sj00HgkPd0LGNw 
> 
> Natomiast teraz mielismy fajny przypadek, bo na budowie zrobilismy klientowi probki, zeby latwiej mu bylo wybrac. te tynki Caparol Mika mamy zrealizowane, ale nie wszystkie sa na filmach (brak zgody na publikacje, brak czasu na film). na wzorniku za przeproszeniem delikatnie mowiac : mało widać, więc zrobiliśmy taka wersje  
> 
> 
> 
> Patrząc od lewej: 
> ...


poszukuję ciekawego rozwiązania do pokrycia ścian w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym/garażu - widziałem już w tych pomieszczeniach tynk mozaikowy (nawet to ładnie wygląda) . Czy Caparol Mika Silver da się położyć na tynk gipsowy ? - ma to sens ? :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## LukaszP66

To i ja się pochwale ,wykonanie 100% ja i żona .

----------


## LukaszP66



----------


## LukaszP66

Pomalowane na razie cerplastem ,rozglądam się pomału za jakimś dobrym tynkiem ,ma ktoś z forum jakieś propozycje .Ma być biały i o możliwie jak najdrobniejszej strukturze ,cena ma znaczenie drugorzędne zależy mi bardzo na wysokiej jakości tynku.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dawno nic nie bylo... to tym razem budowa w Markach k. Warszawy na zasadzie "przed i po" ... na razie jest  "przed" z nowymi detalami, które wchodzą w nowe - wyższe standardy wykonania (pogrubione) i link aktywny do naszej strony  
> 
> Opis: >500mkw elewacji, 15cm grafit 0,032, *kołkowanie Eco-Twistem* - cudowny, fenomenalny i zachwycający kołek do styropianu, *listwy przyokienne 3D Mini*- 2ga budowa z zastosowaniem tych listew - robią robotę. 
> 400mkw w tynku Greinplast TNB + około 100mkw imitacji drewna - również Greinplast
> 
> Zdjecia z "dnia organizacyjnego" - rozstawianie rusztowań i pierwsze dostawy


a wiec miesiac temu mielismy tak... 
Dzis juz zostala kosmetyka detali, sprzatanie i wynocha  :smile:  

1. 

2. 

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

----------


## fighter1983

No i dzis juz trzeba sie przenosic na nowa budowe. 
Tym razem Silka i Beton 
20cm grafitowe 0,032 swisspora
kolkowanie Eco-Twistem  :smile:  
listwy przyokienne 3d mini - kolejne tegoroczne odkrycie z cyklu "dlaczego dopiero teraz" 
System Greinplast, z tynkiem TNB + bedzie troche deski + oczywiscie znowu Caparol Mika Black  :big grin:  
1


2

3

4

5


No i troszke o zatowarowaniu budowy...
sterta styropianu 78m3 przywieziona, grunty, kleje, listwy narozniki, pianki, eco-twisty  :big grin:  
to zdjecia po 3 z 5 dostaw dzis ... zjezdza, zjezdza, jutro rozstawienie rusztowan i go go go  :smile:  psujemy komus nastepna elewacje  :big grin:  
6

7

8

----------


## fighter1983

> Pomalowane na razie cerplastem ,rozglądam się pomału za jakimś dobrym tynkiem ,ma ktoś z forum jakieś propozycje .Ma być biały i o możliwie jak najdrobniejszej strukturze ,cena ma znaczenie drugorzędne zależy mi bardzo na wysokiej jakości tynku.


no to greinplast TXB 1.0 mm lub wersja "na propsie" TXB 1mm + tynk wypelniajacy MSX. 
Jezeli wytrzymasz jeszcze z 2 tygodnie - bedzie obszerna fotorelacja z przerobienia naszej budowy sprzed 2 lat gdzie byl carbon 1.0mm a w tym roku MSX-em zrobimy z niego wersje gladka. taka nietypowa robota.

----------


## LukaszP66

> no to greinplast TXB 1.0 mm lub wersja "na propsie" TXB 1mm + tynk wypelniajacy MSX. 
> Jezeli wytrzymasz jeszcze z 2 tygodnie - bedzie obszerna fotorelacja z przerobienia naszej budowy sprzed 2 lat gdzie byl carbon 1.0mm a w tym roku MSX-em zrobimy z niego wersje gladka. taka nietypowa robota.


Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedz jestem jak najbardziej zainteresowany , odwiedziłem waszą stronę .Czy mógłby pan napisać coś więcej odnośnie tynku z wypełnieniem MSX. tzn odporność na czynniki atmosferyczne ,podatność na rozwój glonów i grzybów i ogólną trwałość względem innych tynków.Tak jak pisałem zależy mi przede wszystkim na jakości.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedz jestem jak najbardziej zainteresowany , odwiedziłem waszą stronę .Czy mógłby pan napisać coś więcej odnośnie tynku z wypełnieniem MSX. tzn odporność na czynniki atmosferyczne ,podatność na rozwój glonów i grzybów i ogólną trwałość względem innych tynków.Tak jak pisałem zależy mi przede wszystkim na jakości.


publiczny wpis na FB, z opisem i zdjeciami, stanem zastanym - popekane, wykonane nieprawidlowo, z metodologia naprawy, z probami 
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Med-BUD-...&__tn__=-UCH-R

odnosnie jakosci materialow, to chyba w naszym przypadku wrecz odwrotnie, my zazwyczaj proponujemy rozwiazania az za dobre  :big grin:

----------


## LukaszP66

A czy wykonujecie państwo realizacje poza województwem?Czy byli byście w stanie podjąć się wykonawstwa wyżej wymienioną technologią na gładko, w okolicach Konina?

----------


## fighter1983

> A czy wykonujecie państwo realizacje poza województwem?Czy byli byście w stanie podjąć się wykonawstwa wyżej wymienioną technologią na gładko, w okolicach Konina?


Zaczynamy powoli rozważać opcje dalszych wyjazdów. A Konin znowu nie tak daleko  :smile:  można pomyśleć. Zwłaszcza że to ciekawe zlecenie. Inne niż te ciągłe baranki 1.5 z deską  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

A takie jeszcze sobie leci na FB  :big grin:  

Nie masz pomysłu na swoją elewację?
Co będzie pasować a co nie?
Oddaj nam ją w nasze ręce !
Możesz zamówić wizualizację tu:
https://med-bud.pl/producent-rozny-wykonanie-wizualizacji-e…
Przesłac nam zdjęcia budynku mailem po złożeniu zamówienia, opisać swoimi słowami jak miałaby wyglądać, lub zostawić naszej inwencji twórczej.
Jeżeli materiały na elewację zamówisz u nas, a dostarczymy je w rewelacyjnych cenach na terenie całego kraju - od wartości zamówienia odliczymy koszt wizualizacji. Takie 500+ od Med-BUDu  :smile: 
Natomiast możesz również zlecić nam również wykonanie tej elewacji, wówczas za materiał i robociznę płacisz tylko 8% VAT zamiast 23%
Jest jeszcze opcja,a by zlecić nam wykonanie OZC + analizę cieplno-wilgotnościową przegrody i wpleść w ten zakres tworząc "elewację idealną". ale to chyba za dużo jak na jeden post na FB.

----------


## boconek03

> Zaczynamy powoli rozważać opcje dalszych wyjazdów. A Konin znowu nie tak daleko  można pomyśleć. Zwłaszcza że to ciekawe zlecenie. Inne niż te ciągłe baranki 1.5 z deską


To i może w przyszłym roku w małopolsce 400m2 na wełnie nie pogardzicie.. + tynk silikonowy beż żadnych desek ;p
chociaż dałeś mi namiar na dobrego wykonawce w miarę blisko ale może jednak się zdecydujecie  :big grin:

----------


## ryan78

Opinie, wymiana doświadczeń, doradztwo techniczne

https://www.facebook.com/groups/3014827735259902/

----------


## ryan78

Opinie, wymiana doświadczeń, doradztwo techniczne

https://www.facebook.com/groups/3014827735259902/

----------


## fighter1983

Oto wizualizacja od projektantki z O.K. Projekt 
ten ledzik dosc zacny ... nie bedzie deski, bedzie panel kwarcowy  :smile:  
Jeszcze tylko korekta kolorkow na wizualizacji. 

Budynek juz wyklejony w styropianie, teraz montaz naroznikow, listew i zaczyna sie warstwa zbrojaca. za okolo 3 tygodnie oddane w calosci. 
Fajna realizacja, podobuje mi sie bardzo  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Parę zdjęc z dzisiaj. 3-cia wizyta na budowie od roku. Budowa praktycznie "za płotem" max 5km od firmy, nowa elewacja ma może 2-3 lata.
Przymiarki do napraw tego, co ktoś sobie wykonał.  
Zastosowano najbardziej popularne rozwiązania, ale także np płyte fermacell na podsufitce.
Trudno do końca jest winić wykonawcę - przy boniach. 

1) przy boniach tego typu (te wyciete "rowki") - no tak się działo, dzieje i dziać się będzie. plastikowe bonie są ładne tylko gdy się je zamontuje, później pękają. na nic próby przekonania inwestora, że tego typu bonie nie działają, i tak się dzieje:


2) pękniecia narożników okien - źle wykonane lub brak zbrojeń diagonalnych
 
3) pękniecie przy parapecie - rozszerzalność cieplna parapetu - brak taśmy rozprężnej na końcu
 
4) pęknięcie przy oknie/ w tym przypadku przy listwie prowadzącej roletę - brak listwy przyokiennej
 
5) pekniecie podsufitki z płyty fermacell, tam trzeba zajrzec, ale peka to okrutnie, albo podkonstrukcja, albo złe wkręty. zdjęcie pokazuje wklejona jesienią 2019r przez nas siatkę na klej 2składnikowy Carbonit + siatka Caparol łatę w najbardziej spękanym na całym obiekcie miejscu. Zdjęcie zrobione dziś (30maj) naprawa, łata na tym kleju okazuje się działac - pekniecie nie zostalo przeniesione, ale zima w tym roku była wyjątkowo łagodna. 


No i taki mamy stan na dzien dzisiejszy. (przy okazji okazalo sie ze plytki na balkonach i tarasach "wstają" obrobki zaczynaja korodowac.
Z racji ilosci barierek i przejsc przez warstwy hydroizolacji (okolo 40 pkt montazowych barierek) a nie bardzo jest opcja zmienic sposob ich montazu - trzeba bedzie sprobowac oprzec sie o wymiane na system tarasowy oparty o zywice poliuretanowe.  

Powierzchnie zmierzone, zalozenia napraw zrobione. 

Budynek z daleka wyglada tak:

----------


## Ptaszniko

Forumowicze jaką elewację byście widzieli w takim domku, przy tym kolorze blachodachówki?

Czy szpaleta zewnętrzna mająca 25-27 cm to dużo? Czy wizualnie można tak głęboko (moim zdaniem) schowane okna zrobić by wyglądały na mniej schowane?

----------


## fighter1983

> Forumowicze jaką elewację byście widzieli w takim domku, przy tym kolorze blachodachówki?
> 
> Czy szpaleta zewnętrzna mająca 25-27 cm to dużo? Czy wizualnie można tak głęboko (moim zdaniem) schowane okna zrobić by wyglądały na mniej schowane?


Szczerze - 450-500zl brutto i projektantka na zdjeciach zrobi Ci wizualizacje i wymysli cos fajnego.

----------


## Ptaszniko

Osobiście pewnie bym w to szedł, bo też o tym pomyślałem ale mama jak to mama wie lepiej. "Niech wykonawca robi jakby robił dla siebie" - no to dziękuję.

----------


## fighter1983

> Osobiście pewnie bym w to szedł, bo też o tym pomyślałem ale mama jak to mama wie lepiej. "Niech wykonawca robi jakby robił dla siebie" - no to dziękuję.


a jak wykonawcy podoba sie niebieska elewacja w zielone paski? i taka ma u siebie - bo taka mu sie podoba najbardziej?
SA tacy, ktorzy kupili Multiple i nia jezdza ... wyobrazasz sobie jaka moga miec elewacje  :big grin:

----------


## Ptaszniko

Powiem Ci tak *fighter1983* ten przykład z Multiplą świetny! Wiesz dlaczego jeżdżą? Bo mają wywalone jak to auto wygląda a i pewnie stan techniczny często, gęsto dramat. Ma przewieźć z punktu A do B. Żebyś wiedział to taki typ ludzi. Z elewacją jest to samo. No jak to usłyszałem to mi szczęka opadła. Chcę coś wymyślić albo by ktoś na forum coś podpowiedział, bo mi zostało kilka dni za nim się to wszystko rozpocznie. Coś prostego bez fajerwerków.

----------


## fighter1983

> Powiem Ci tak *fighter1983* ten przykład z Multiplą świetny! Wiesz dlaczego jeżdżą? Bo mają wywalone jak to auto wygląda a i pewnie stan techniczny często, gęsto dramat. Ma przewieźć z punktu A do B. Żebyś wiedział to taki typ ludzi. Z elewacją jest to samo. No jak to usłyszałem to mi szczęka opadła. Chcę coś wymyślić albo by ktoś na forum coś podpowiedział, bo mi zostało kilka dni za nim się to wszystko rozpocznie. Coś prostego bez fajerwerków.


Ja jestem zdania, że lepiej wydać te 400-500zl na wizualizacje jak się nie ma samemu koncepcji. Projektant który robi to zawodowo ogarnie szybko i skutecznie. 

Magda - projektantka z Warszawy za wizualizacje na zdjęciach właśnie bierze 450-500zl i na prawdę fajne robi te wizualizacje . 
Mają "to coś" te jej elewacje. Nie są odpustowe i takie jak wszystkie. 
Magda 536 222 011

A co do multipli - no można i tak ... Ale ktoś kiedyś poszedł do salonu i powiedział wow... Poproszę to auto, jest takie piękne! I jeszcze za to zapłacił ! 
To musiał być ktoś z Sosnowca lub Radomia  :big grin:

----------


## Vothers

Cześć wszystkim. 
Czy uważacie że wykończenie elewacji pokazane na załączonych zdjęciach jest poprawne ? Chodzi o zalane ranty płytek w odbieranym mieszkaniu. W domu tynkarze zabezpieczyli ranty płytek przez co nie są zabrudzone. Boję się że gdy podczas mrozów odmrozi mi płytkę to odpadnie razem z kawałkiem elewacji.
https://ibb.co/R7cn0tJ

https://ibb.co/3NBzqXF

----------


## Vothers

Żyje tu ktoś ?

----------


## Luxum

*Beton architektoniczny Luxum.
Doskonały pomysł na nowoczesną elewację z systemem klejenia na ocieplenie ( do 20cm ocieplenia ) lub w systemie elewacji wentylowanej*




Duży wybór rozmiarów, struktur i kolorów.
Łatwa obróbka i montaż. 
Płyty bez sztucznych włókien. Beton z certyfikatem CE, mrozoodporny, UV odporny.

Dostawa na terenie całej UE z możliwością montażu przez autoryzowany serwis montażowy.

Beton architektoniczny o wysokiej estetyce, nr 1 w Polsce.

https://luxum.pl/beton-architektoniczny/

----------


## Robinson74

> Tak będzie kolkowana. Wełna jednogestosciowa i zaślepka z wełny.


Na wszystkich bocznych ściankach lukarny (OSB 22mm) będę miał wełnę 200mm (płyty Frontrock Plus). 
Chciałbym ją porządnie przymocować do płyty na sucho - zdjęcie powierzchni, na której będzie wełna, w załączeniu. 
Czy możesz polecić jakieś porządne zamocowanie (kołek plastikowy + wkręt do drewna?) 
W razie czego nawet zamówię u Ciebie wysyłkowo.

----------


## ray1243

Cześć,
mam pytanie związane z elewacją, mam nadzieję, że mogę je tu zadać - jak powinien być prawidłowo wykończony cokół ? Stan na dzisiaj widać na zdjęciu - jest to styropian Aqua 15cm i z boku folia kubełkowa. Poziom gruntu bd powiedzmy do tego styro, czyli jakieś 20xm wyżej i potem powinien być cokół, załóżmy 30cm (myślę nad Miką Caparola, tynk celuję w Carbopor baza). Styropian na ścianie będzie 20cm.
Czyli do tej 15tki powinna być dołożona znowu 15tka na 30cm do góry, a co z folia kubełkowa z boku ? Dodatkowo czytam coś tutaj o szlamach uszczelniających itp itd.
Oczywiście będzie wszystko robiła firma ale żeby ich kontrolować trzeba posiadać jakąś wiedzę, stąd te pytania. Dziękuję za odp.

----------


## fighter1983

> Cześć,
> mam pytanie związane z elewacją, mam nadzieję, że mogę je tu zadać - jak powinien być prawidłowo wykończony cokół ? Stan na dzisiaj widać na zdjęciu - jest to styropian Aqua 15cm i z boku folia kubełkowa. Poziom gruntu bd powiedzmy do tego styro, czyli jakieś 20xm wyżej i potem powinien być cokół, załóżmy 30cm (myślę nad Miką Caparola, tynk celuję w Carbopor baza). Styropian na ścianie będzie 20cm.
> Czyli do tej 15tki powinna być dołożona znowu 15tka na 30cm do góry, a co z folia kubełkowa z boku ? Dodatkowo czytam coś tutaj o szlamach uszczelniających itp itd.
> Oczywiście będzie wszystko robiła firma ale żeby ich kontrolować trzeba posiadać jakąś wiedzę, stąd te pytania. Dziękuję za odp.


omowione: dokladnie taka sytuacja, tyl ze z xps a nie aqua. przewin sobie  :big grin:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BppoMO8szH0

----------


## Robinson74

> Czy możesz polecić jakieś porządne zamocowanie (kołek plastikowy + wkręt do drewna?)


Rozumiem, że łącznika Drive W nie uda mi się wkręcić bez takiego przyrządu, który sporo kosztuje? 
Czy jednak jest możliwe wkręcenie go bez tego drogiego elementu metalowego? 





W takim razie może przymocuję wełnę do OSB za pomocą takich TD-060 lub TDP-060 z wkrętem KDH lub KDHT.

----------


## fighter1983

Jakbym za mialo mial roboty to sobie wymyslilem takie cos  :big grin:  wizualizacja elewacji przed wykonaniem na podstawie zdjec w oparciu o projektantke. Dla tych, ktorzy pytaja czy cos bedzie ladne czy tez nie. 

Zdjecie stanu zastanego 

Wizja 1 - z deska  

Wizja 2 - z panelami kwarcowymi

----------


## TAR

sorki ale zadna z tych wersji mi sie nie podoba, strasznie naciapane  :cool:

----------


## fighter1983

Pruszkow, forumowicz  :big grin:  

panele + bialy + czarny tynk 

1


2

3

4

5

6


filmik

----------


## wally666

Rewelacja, sam bym tak chciał! A nie, czekaj, to moj domek! Zdecydowanie polecam nanosilex i panele kwarcowe oraz chłopaków fightera!

----------


## fighter1983

> Rewelacja, sam bym tak chciał! A nie, czekaj, to moj domek! Zdecydowanie polecam nanosilex i panele kwarcowe oraz chłopaków fightera!


 :big grin:  tak... to u wally666 popelnilismy te panele  :big grin:  a tynki ogarnal Marian  :big grin:

----------


## BEWA

> Pruszkow, forumowicz  
> 
> panele + bialy + czarny tynk 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> ...


Pięknie. Jaka jest wytrzymałość takich paneli i jaki koszt? Mysśałam o kamieniu na tarasie  a te panele są fajne. Masz więcej takich zdjęć?

----------


## fighter1983

> Pięknie. Jaka jest wytrzymałość takich paneli i jaki koszt? Mysśałam o kamieniu na tarasie  a te panele są fajne. Masz więcej takich zdjęć?


dolacz do grupy na fb Elewacje INSPIRACJE 
duzo wiecej tam tego jest, publikowanie zdjec na forum to strasznie mozolne zajecie

----------


## Sasparella

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów spotkał się z płytami elewacyjnymi z drewna jak na stronie: http://www.esstyle.pl/realizacja49.html na początku myślałem że to duże panele Trespy ale wygląda na drewno.

----------


## fighter1983

filmik  :big grin:  z wczoraj.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Widzę dużo wypuszczonych przewodów na lampy, gniazdka. Macie jakiś patent żeby było ciepło i stabilnie (i tanio :tongue: ) ? A listwy przyokienne w takiej sytuacji to jakie białe czy kolor?

----------


## fighter1983

Obszerny wpis od poczatku do konca z relacja zdjeciowa i filmem z realizacji budowy w Topolinie k. Warszawy od momentu stanu surowego, poprzez wizualizacje elewacji od projektanta az po efekt koncowy. 
Preojekt i Wizualizacja elewacji: O.K. Projekt https://okprojekt.com.pl/
Zaopatrzenie budowy: Med-BUD
Wykonawstwo: Med-BUD

System Greinplast z tynkiem TNB w kolorze białym bazowym, oraz GRE 6740
Docieplenie 20cm grafitowy styropian Swisspor 20cm + inne grubosci na pocienienia, pogrubienia i slupy , wszystko kołkowane fantastycznym kołkiem Fischer Eco-Twist 

Cokoły: XPS , warstwa izolacji szlamowej oraz tynk MIKA Black z Caparol-a 
Siatki, listwy przyokienne, narożniki - Caparol 

Parapety: Aluminiowe RAL 9005 Medos-a montaż na taśmach rozprężnych 
Podsufitka: Czarna Bryza 

Tarasy i balkony: systemowy układ hydroizolacji w przygotowaniu pod ułożenie płytek z zachowaniem dylatacji , z wykorzystaniem profili okapowych aluminiowych Renoplast 

Świetne zestawienie produktowe, nie najtańsze, nie najdroższe. Przemyślany każdy materiał, każdy detal . Elewacja w naszej ocenie optymalna pod względem jakości i ceny. 

Stan surowy:
1

2

3

4

5

6


Wizualizacje projektanta (aktualizowane w trakcie powstawania elewacji, zmieniane) 
1

2

3

4

5

6

7


Efekt końcowy z realizacji 
1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

No i film na sam koniec:

----------


## Robinson74

Fighter, czy wyceniając elewację, znając dokładnie materiały jakie zastosujesz u klienta, to czy wyceniasz ją wstępnie na podstawie m2? 
Pytam, bo chciałbym podać potencjalnym wykonawcom ilość m2 i zastanawiam się do jakiej wysokości mam liczyć? Do murłaty? Powyżej? Do spodu krokwi?

----------


## fighter1983

szczerze to pracuje nad tym  :big grin:  
w sensie jak wyceniac, i to zalezy od klienta troche. 
czy chce wiedziec czy nie chce wiedziec. 
albo rozbijam to na czynniki pierwsze w xls albo podaje cene mkw elewacji za 1m2 , cokol za 1mb lub 1m2 
jedna i druga metoda ma swoje wady i zalety
zaleta xls-a jest to, ze jest bardzo precyzyjnie wyszczegolnione co gdzie zostanie zamontowane, latwo jest zrobic zmiane w trakcie poszczegolnych materialow - to zmiana 1 wiersza w xls 
wada jest zlozonosc takiej oferty (40-50 pozycji) i daje jakies za przeproszeniem "z dupy" argumenty zamawiajacemu... typu a czemu Pan stosuje tasme za 20zl jak ja znalazlem na allegro taka za 16... albo wszytskie pozycje (40 ) ceny sa takie ze w zyciu by klient takich nie znalazl i okazuje sie ze jedna pozycja jest 2zl drozsza na szt i jest powod do rozmowy .... 
poza tym te szczegolowe zajmuja mi kilka h 

natomiast cena z mkw "tak po prostu" 1 mkw elewacji w tynku mocno ogranicza zmiany.

----------


## Robinson74

Pytam, bo mam dla wykonawcy postawione takie wymagania (Ty niestety działasz za daleko, więc dojazdy i zakwaterowanie znacznie podrożyłyby moją inwestycję):




> Styropian elewacja – biały 20cm, dobrej firmy, np. Austrotherm, Swisspor 
> Styropian cokół – być może Synthos XPS o grubości 15cm (taki jest obecnie na ścianach piwnicy aż do poziomu gruntu) 
> Okładzina na cokół – do ustalenia 
> Listwa startowa, np. STO-Sockelleiste Universal
> Klej do styropianu – np. STO-Levell Uni 
> Kołkowanie – ok. 6 sztuk na 1 m2 (np. przy użyciu łącznika STO-Ecotwist) 
> Siatka zbrojąca – STO-Glasfasergewebe 
> Warstwa zbrojąca - np. STO-Levell Uni 
> Odpowiedni grunt 
> ...


Inne elementy? Co tam jeszcze wchodzi w rachubę? 
A może mógłbyś podesłać mi taki swój przykładowy wykaz w Excelu dla domu z poddaszem i lukarnami? Oczywiście usuń ceny, bo chodzi mi tylko o spis elementów.

----------


## fighter1983

> Pytam, bo mam dla wykonawcy postawione takie wymagania (Ty niestety działasz za daleko, więc dojazdy i zakwaterowanie znacznie podrożyłyby moją inwestycję):
> 
> 
> 
> Inne elementy? Co tam jeszcze wchodzi w rachubę? 
> A może mógłbyś podesłać mi taki swój przykładowy wykaz w Excelu dla domu z poddaszem i lukarnami? Oczywiście usuń ceny, bo chodzi mi tylko o spis elementów.


Ty tym zestawieniem materialowym zabijesz 98% wykonawcow  :big grin:  siebie troche finansowo tez... 
nie przesadzasz ze sto level uni ? az taki klej do klejenia styro :O 
baukleber nie wystarczy, ispo -duo ? powaznie klejenie na sto level uni ?! przy takich zuzyciach kleju do styro - bo 6kg to standard, a jak wyjdzie 8 kg to tez standard a i 10 i wiecej sie zdarza .... 

cala litania listew, naroznikow, pianek, pianoklejow, czegos madrego do cokolu , tasiemki, folie, worki na gruz (paradoksalnie to jest mega potrzebne ) , parapety plus wszystko co z nimi zwiazane, tasmy rozprezne, boczki itd... 
listwy do obrobek blacharskich 

system boniowania - bezwzglednie ze sto w tym momencie w oparciu o ta bonie z tego lekkiego fajnego czegos czego nazwy nigdy nie zapamietam  :big grin:  vertolith czy jakos tak. 

kliknij @ na elewacje malpiszon med-bud.pl (podaje maila w takiej formie bo to jedyny mail ktory mam w telefonie, a nie chce spamu z latajacyhc po forum robotow) podesle Ci taki rano przed wyjazdem.

----------


## Robinson74

> Ty tym zestawieniem materialowym zabijesz 98% wykonawcow


I zostanie mi tylko Fighter?  :smile:  





> nie przesadzasz ze sto level uni ? az taki klej do klejenia styro


Tu może przesadziłem. Jak chodzi o klej, to może być pierwszy lepszy dobry klej, ale siatkę zbrojącą, a na pewno tynk chcę mieć ze STO. 
Listwa startowa też może być innego producenta. 





> cala litania listew, naroznikow, pianek, pianoklejow, czegos madrego do cokolu , tasiemki, folie, worki na gruz (paradoksalnie to jest mega potrzebne ) , parapety plus wszystko co z nimi zwiazane, tasmy rozprezne, boczki itd... 
> listwy do obrobek blacharskich


Aż tyle tego? 





> system boniowania - bezwzglednie ze sto w tym momencie w oparciu o ta bonie z tego lekkiego fajnego czegos czego nazwy nigdy nie zapamietam  vertolith czy jakos tak.


Czyli tu do boniowania polecasz właśnie STO?





> kliknij @.


OK. Dzięki.

I jeszcze jedno pytanie. 
Czy ecotwist do grubości styropianu max 20cm ma jakąś przewagę nad zwykłymi kołkami? 
Bo powyżej tej grubości pewnie tak.

----------


## fighter1983

nie no troche wiecej  :big grin: 

no sto baukleber jest ze 3x tanszy i zrobi robote i jest systemowy - jako klej do klejenia 

no tak, tych "duperelek" przy elewacji jest sporo 

bonie sto z tego lekkiego czegos sa genialne - przede wszytskim nie pekaja laczenia 

ecotwist przy kazdej grubosci ma kilka przewag nad zwyklym kolkiem . 
pierwsza - trzyma zawsze i w zakdym materiale 
druga - jego nie da sie zamontowac zle, nawet jak idzie "pod skosem" bo tak sie wywiercilo - bedzie schowany 
trzecia - jest schowany gleboko - przy 20 styro kolek konczy sie jakies 12 cm pod powierzchnia styropianu - nie ma szans na to zeby powstala biedrona, co przy montazu na kapselkach czasami niestety tez sie zdarza

----------


## Robinson74

> no sto baukleber jest ze 3x tanszy i zrobi robote i jest systemowy - jako klej do klejenia


Rozumiem, że ten Baukleber jest tylko do klejenia styropianu, ale do zbrojenia siatką już nie? 
Do tego zostaje np. STOLevell Uni?





> bonie sto z tego lekkiego czegos sa genialne - przede wszytskim nie pekaja laczenia


Ale na czym "to coś" polega? Czy w styropianie robi się takie rowki, a potem zakłada jakąś listwę?

----------


## Robinson74

Mam jeszcze pytanie, czy podczas wykonywania dachu powinno się już zamocować docelowe spusty czy może do tego leja rynnowego raczej mocuje się takie żółte giętkie rury tymczasowe (często to widuję), a właściwe spusty dopiero na etapie elewacji?

----------


## fighter1983

zmiana pogody idzie, chce mi rozwalic glowe  :big grin:  nie odpowiadam dzisiaj na zadne inne pytania niz czy "idziemy na piwo "  :big grin:

----------


## Robinson74

Już jesteś po tym piwku?  :wink:  

Co do rur spustowych, to już nie odpowiadaj, bo już są przymocowane kołkami i długimi wkrętami, chociaż wygląda na to, że można je także mocować do styropianu po wykonaniu elewacji.
Ale odnośnie Baukleber i tego "cosia", to możesz coś poopowiadać.  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Baukleber - kleimy 
Sto Level Uni - robimy siatke z klejem
oczywiscie wolno Ci level uni kleic i robic siatke z klejem, ale znam lepsze metody wydawania $ 

"to cos" czyli bonia z Verolithu (sprawdzilem) a jutro i tak bedzie "vertolith" - jakos mi ta nazwa sie utarla w pamiec i  :big grin:  
https://www.sto.pl/pl/produkty/katal...291913103.html

co tu opowiadac... fajna, troche drogawa bonia ktora nie peka po prostu  :big grin:  w zasadzie jedyne znane mi rozwiazanie na trwala bonie. jest wprawdzie system boniowania caparola genialny, ale niestety tego sie nie da w tym kraju zrobic  :big grin:

----------


## Robinson74

> no tak, tych "duperelek" przy elewacji jest sporo


No patrzę w ten wykaz materiałów i przyznam, że nie spodziewałem się, że aż tyle różnych rzeczy wchodzi w skład wykonania elewacji.
Rozumiem, że w tym przypadku to co zazwyczaj kojarzone jest z elewacją to system Greinplast - czy dobrze widzę, że poszło tylko 31 wiader tynku TNB x 22 kg tynku? To jaką powierzchnię ma ta elewacja? Około 250 m2? 
Czy to tynk barwiony, czy elewacja była jeszcze malowana? W sumie jakieś farby tu są: FNX/FX, ale 20 kg to raczej nie na całą elewację.  :smile:  

Hydroizolacja Greinplast to na cokół? Czy na balkony? 
A bo czego Atlas SMB? 

Caparol to na tej budowie głównie siatka zbrojeniowa i jakieś listwy. No i tynk na cokół, ale tylko 100kg? Pewnie bardzo niski ten cokół? 

Do czego posłużył Ci Greinplast JPF? Z tego co widzę to jest jastrych. Na balkon? Chyba za mało, ale widzę też Quick B03. 
Czy to "elewacyjni" zajmują się jastrychem na balkonach i tarasach? Czy to może osoby od wylewek i na jakim etapie należy wykonać wylewki na balkonach? W trakcie elewacji czy w trakcie wykonywania wylewek wewnątrz domu? 

Siatka zgrzewana - 40 m2. Czy to do jastrychu na balkonach i tarasach? 

Bella listwa okapnikowa - rozumiem, że to zamiast listwy startowej? Z tego co pamiętam, to nie jesteś zagorzałym fanem tradycyjnej listwy startowej, czyli Bella BP30 nie stosujesz? 
A dlaczego aż 138 metrów (46 sztuk x 3m)? To nie jest tylko na obwód domu na styku styropianu cokołu ze styropianem elewacji? 

Medos - parapety i akcesoria do nich. 

Bryza - podsufitka i akcesoria. 
Z jakiego materiału najczęściej wykonujesz podsufitki? PVC?
Część jest pełna, a część perforowana. Czy taka podbitka wentylacyjna jest zawsze wymagana? Czy ona ma wentylować ten "trójkąt" (rysunek niżej)? No bo do wentylacji połaci dachowej to służą chyba inne wloty i wysokość kontrłat? 



Drewniane łaty - 252 metry. Zakładając, że mój dom z garażem ma obwód 59 metrów, to ile tych łat u mnie pójdzie? 

Finnfoam - to pewnie XPS na cokół? 
A czemu aż tyle różnych grubości? 3cm, 5cm, 8cm, 10cm. 
Dodatkowo widzę, że jest też Synthos 5cm i 10cm. 

Kerakoll GeoLite 40 - dobrze ponad tona. Na co tyle tego poszło? 

Płyty OSB-3 - czy to do ścianek bocznych lukarn? 
Jeśli tak, to ja to wykonałem na etapie dachu. 

Renoplast - głównie profil K40 - 30 metrów. Czy to po obwodzie balkonów? A czy jakieś rynny też idą do balkonów? 

Widzę 2 folie: 
- folia czarna typ 300 
- folia ochronna typ 200 
Jakie jest zastosowanie jednej, a jakie drugiej? 

Do czego użyłeś Sikaflex 11FC?

----------


## fighter1983

Uff dużo tego. 
Po kolei 378 chyba M2 docieplenia ale nie wszędzie tynk , powyżej podbitki np. 31 wiader to około 350 MKW w tynku. Tnb ma zużycie 2-2.1 kg 
Farby: były 2 kolory tynku ale ciemniejszy okazał się za jasny jednak więc przemalowanie 
Hydro i1 na cokół i2 na tarasy / balkony 
Atlas smb zamiast bt21 (kolega inwestora pracuje w atlasie, poszło na balkony / tarasy na warstwę spadkowa jako warstwa paroizolacji) 
Jpf był potrzebny do szybkiego uzupełnienia czegoś . 
Quick wylewka na balkony/tarasy. 
Siatki zgrzewane też 
Okapniki cokół plus czoła balkonów uskoki elewacji 
Mika caparola na cokoły, wcale nie taki niski. 
Podbitka co 3cia wentylacyjna standard, częściej robię pcv są tańsze 
Xpsy różne wysokości na tarasach, plus licowanie grubości cokolu dlatego taki mix grubości. 
A że 2 producentów - zakresy się rozszerzały. 
Geolite - warstwa spadkowa tarasy 
Folie 300 pod wylewkę , 200 użyliśmy jako tymczasowe zabezpieczenie 
Sikaflex- parapety, profile renoplastu 
Renoplast - obróbki tarasów 
Osb - musieliśmy przygotować pod obróbki blacharskie podciągi. 
Łaty - jeszcze brakło  :smile:  ale były na budowie jakieś. 
To dziwna budowa była, mieliśmy robić tylko elewacje, doszło mnóstwo prac dodatkowych bo ekipy albo utknęły na granicy z powodu covid (tarasy) albo nie miały czasu (obróbki i podbitka)

----------


## Robinson74

*Fighter*, a co robicie, gdy po przybyciu na miejsce pracy okazuje się, że ściany zewnętrzne nie trzymają pionu i przyłożona łata nie przylega do ściany jak należy?

----------


## fighter1983

> *Fighter*, a co robicie, gdy po przybyciu na miejsce pracy okazuje się, że ściany zewnętrzne nie trzymają pionu i przyłożona łata nie przylega do ściany jak należy?


rozkladamy rece i placzemy  :big grin:  

opcje sa 3: 
1 - do 1-1.5cm da sie zniwelowac klejem 
2 - powyzej mozna podcinac styropian z grubosci i pyk aneksik do umowy za wycinanki
3 - powiedziec inwestorowi ze jak tak ma stan surowy zrobiony i w d... mial pilnowanie murarza , bo "przyjdzie elewator i wyprostuje" to teraz niech zamawia chlopakow od tynkow CW i niech tynkuja caly budynek z zewnatrz

----------


## fighter1983

a tak na szybko... elewacja na gladko  :big grin:  a raczej czesc elewacji na gladko. 
tynk 1.0 baranek i na to 2gi tynk MSX na 0 
a to szare to 1,5mm baranek Granit30

----------


## fighter1983

Elewacja forumowicza. wiecej zdjec na: 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...87153427979515

a tu kilka "na szybko" plus opis: 
Greinplast TNB 1,5mm GRE 5030 system kompletny
Caparol Mika Black na cokołach na XPS z szlamem uszczelnijącym
Podsufitka w tynku na plycie Fermacell konstrukcja z profili, krzyzowa, na grzybach (mialy byc S3 - niestety nie dojechaly, profile Knauf 0,6) 
Docieplenie: 20cm Swisspor 0,031 Lambda White
Kołkowanie: Fischer Eco-Twist 
Siatka, narożniki, listwy przyokienne, okapniki : Caparol
Zabezpieczenia (folie, tasmy - Schuller)
Pianowanie: Fischer   
Lokalizacja: Trzebnicka k. Wroclawia (c.a 350km od siedziby Med-bud - jakos tak wyszlo) 
Zaopatrzenie budowy: Med-Bud (za wyjatkiem fermacell-a to podrzucil nam Baustoff+Metal z Wrocławia) 
Wykonawstwo: Med-Bud 
1

2

3

4

5

film

----------


## agb

Szukam patentu na montaż kamer. To ukrycia kabli i montażu samych kamer. Jak to jest najlepiej zrobić? Jakaś puszka specjalna?

----------


## MiroMirek

> Elewacja forumowicza. wiecej zdjec na: 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...87153427979515
> 
> a tu kilka "na szybko" plus opis: 
> Greinplast TNB 1,5mm GRE 5030 system kompletny
> Caparol Mika Black na cokołach na XPS z szlamem uszczelnijącym
> Podsufitka w tynku na plycie Fermacell konstrukcja z profili, krzyzowa, na grzybach (mialy byc S3 - niestety nie dojechaly, profile Knauf 0,6) 
> Docieplenie: 20cm Swisspor 0,031 Lambda White
> Kołkowanie: Fischer Eco-Twist 
> ...


jestem bardzo zadowolony z elewacji a i również z nawiązanej bezpośredniej relacji z forumowym Fighterem  :smile: , wcześniej się nie znaliśmy. Mam elewację na dobrych materiałach i w dobrej cenie. Na podkreślenie zasługuje też rzetelne rozliczenie pozostałych po zakończeniu prac materiałów - nawet się nie spodziewałem a tu prawie 3 tys. wróciło z powrotem  :smile: . Reasumując , partnerskie i uczciwe podejście - niestety co raz rzadziej spotykane.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Elwjan

Chcial bym zapytacz gdze moge kupicz kolki eco twist

----------


## MiroMirek

> Chcial bym zapytacz gdze moge kupicz kolki eco twist


mi zostało jakieś 10 sztuk ale dla Ciebie pewnie za mało  :smile: 

tu możesz kupić

https://med-bud.pl/kolki-fischer-kol...4,p470,pl.html

----------


## fighter1983

no poki co od reki to malo gdzie je dostaniesz  :big grin:  za pare lat moze beda popularne na zasadzie 
"dzien dobry poprosze eco-twisty" 
a prosze  
poki co w ten sposob to mozna zrobic u nas ,  lub tak jak MiroMirek linknal zamowic sobie w naszym sklepie z dostawa. 

Obawiam sie, ze "lokalnie" w wiekszosci skladow wybalusza oczy o co Ty wogole pytasz, w marketach nawet nie ma co szukac.
 i prawdopodobnie nawet na zamowienie nie beda w stanie tego sciagnac  :big grin:  a o dostepnosci od reki mozesz zapomniec.
zatem stety - lub niestety , chyba musisz jednak trafic do nas. 
Zapraszam.

----------


## Pytajnick

Fighter - w karcie technicznej kleju Greinplast jest napisane - "Budynki o wysokości do 12 m nie  wymagają  stosowania  kołków  mocujących  przy  odpowiednio  nośnym podłożu"
Caparol tego nie ma, więc teoretycznie Greinpast jest lepszy w moim przypadku (parterówka ). Coś jeszcze różni te kleje co mogło by zdecydować o wyborze?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter - w karcie technicznej kleju Greinplast jest napisane - "Budynki o wysokości do 12 m nie  wymagają  stosowania  kołków  mocujących  przy  odpowiednio  nośnym podłożu"
> Caparol tego nie ma, więc teoretycznie Greinpast jest lepszy w moim przypadku (parterówka ). Coś jeszcze różni te kleje co mogło by zdecydować o wyborze?


ale tam sa obostrzenia: do 12m , bialy eps, do 150mm grubosci, podloza nowe i nosne , wszystkie warunki musza byc spelnione

----------


## Pytajnick

> ale tam sa obostrzenia: do 12m , bialy eps, do 150mm grubosci, podloza nowe i nosne , wszystkie warunki musza byc spelnione


No qrka...to widać tylko dla wtajemniczonych, bo w karcie tylko o podłożu napisali. Tak czy siak, masz faworyta czy obojętnie który na beton komórkowy oczywiście z dedykowanym gruntem?

----------


## fighter1983

> No qrka...to widać tylko dla wtajemniczonych, bo w karcie tylko o podłożu napisali. Tak czy siak, masz faworyta czy obojętnie który na beton komórkowy oczywiście z dedykowanym gruntem?


w wytycznych wykonania jest. 
Ja sie przestawilem na pelny system Greina 
Grunt U + klej KS i cala reszta. i na beton/silke grunt FG

----------


## Pytajnick

> w wytycznych wykonania jest. 
> Ja sie przestawilem na pelny system Greina 
> Grunt U + klej KS i cala reszta. i na beton/silke grunt FG


OK. To a razie dzięki za info. Jak pogoda dopisze, to przejdziemy do konkretów a jak nie to na wiosnę.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

A ja mam pytanie z gatunku technicznych o taśmę rozprężną przy parapetach - kiedy się ją montuje i w jaki sposób? Nie jest to jeszcze standard i nie chciałabym żeby mój wykonawca coś spaprał.. Czy Sikaflex służy tu jedynie do uszczelnienia szczeliny już po zamontowaniu parapetu czy właśnie do osadzenia tej taśmy i parapetu też na całej głebokości glifu?

----------


## fighter1983

ojej... jaki trudny temat poruszasz. 
i jak wiele niewiadomych  :big grin: 
problem wystapil stosunkowo niedawno - ludzie / producenci zaczynaja dopiero go dostrzegac. 
0-1 rozwiazan nie ma , trzeba niestety poki co improwizowac troche.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> ojej... jaki trudny temat poruszasz. 
> i jak wiele niewiadomych 
> problem wystapil stosunkowo niedawno - ludzie / producenci zaczynaja dopiero go dostrzegac. 
> 0-1 rozwiazan nie ma , trzeba niestety poki co improwizowac troche.


Oj to już się boję co to będzie i jak mój pan Marcin zacznie improwizować :wink: . Od początku kręcił nosem po co to, że nikt tego nie robi itp. itd. A do tego jeszcze akurat mnie nie będzie na budowie jak nastapi ten etap. To może mu jednak odpuszczę bo lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego, a jak coś spaprze to i estetyka ucierpi a może nawet i funkcjonalność.

----------


## Program93

Może to nie rozwiązanie ,ale powiem szczerze , ze w moim przypadku mogłem dopłacić 10k i wszędzie dać parapety z granitu . Są wieczne ,niby coś izolują ,ciche od deszczu oraz niewrażliwe na wahania temperatur , a tam gdzie dałem aluminiowe popękany tynk od wschodu i południa ( pewnie wina techniczna błędnie wykonanego montażu) ,ale sam materiał tez w przypadku elewacji tynków i kleju przyjazny nie jest co innego jak kiedyś były wmurowane parapety alu czy stalowe to betonu nie ruszyły .

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Już za późno, parapety już kupione. A 10k byłoby mi naprawdę szkoda wydać na ten element "wystroju". Obecnie mam ceramiczne i też tynk popękał. Na szczęście od południa nie mam w ogóle okien z parapetami, co najwyżej problem pojawi się od wschodu ale tam akurat okna garażowe i balkon francuski. A może jednak nie popęka?

----------


## Program93

Sporo osób ma z aluminium i się nie skarżą wiec zależy sporo od montażu i technologii . U mnie ponad 20 okien , a z racji ,ze maja swoje lata nie inwestowałem w lepsze parapety .

----------


## boconek03

fighter1983 możesz wrzucić tutaj jakieś fotki Twojej realizacji na wełnie?
jakby Ci się chciało  :wink:

----------


## pstawik

Kolego fighter1983, wspominałeś w jednej z relacji naprawczych, że bonie plastikowe są słabe i pękają. A jakie powinny być?

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter1983 możesz wrzucić tutaj jakieś fotki Twojej realizacji na wełnie?
> jakby Ci się chciało


mam tylko jedna budowe taka gdzie rbilem fotki - jakos wczesniej nie specjalnie mi na tym zalezalo - zeby robic zdjecia. 
Welna 20cm i tynk 1,5mm i 1mm w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego, ale inwestor wycofal zgode na publikacje zdjec/filmow - wiec niestety - ale nie moge.

----------


## fighter1983

> Kolego fighter1983, wspominałeś w jednej z relacji naprawczych, że bonie plastikowe są słabe i pękają. A jakie powinny być?


1) Bonia STO wycieta z Verolithu - ale trzeba miec mocne nerwy ogladajac wycene.
2) Bonia z siatki - takie ma zarowno STO i Caparol - ale to sa rozwiazania niedostepne na rynku w PL, a raczej nie same bonie jako takie a narzedzia do wyciecia i obsadzenia ich. 

Ta zime poswiece na ogarniecie tego zagadnienia  :big grin:  wiec na wiosne powinny sie pojawic te rozwiazania

----------


## boconek03

> mam tylko jedna budowe taka gdzie rbilem fotki - jakos wczesniej nie specjalnie mi na tym zalezalo - zeby robic zdjecia. 
> Welna 20cm i tynk 1,5mm i 1mm w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego, ale inwestor wycofal zgode na publikacje zdjec/filmow - wiec niestety - ale nie moge.


Jasne rozumiem. A nadal uważasz że warto dopłacać baardzo dużo do wełny ?
Mam już mentlik w głowie a w przyszłym roku trzeba podjąć decyzję..

----------


## pstawik

Koledzy, doradźcie proszę w kwestii styropianu: z frezem czy bez? Mury porotherm, nawet proste, styro 20cm grafit. Przeczytałem kilka wątków i w niektórych jest mowa, że dla 20cm frez nie ma sensu, bo sprawia kłopoty przy układaniu. Z drugiej strony nie widzę szans aby przerwy między płytami uzupełnić pianką; wg mnie jest to tylko powierzchowne działanie, no chyba że układa się płyty z 5mm odstępem  :big grin: 
Różnica w cenie nie gra tutaj roli, ani kwestia odpadów przy frezowanym. Interesuje mnie wyłączenie poprawnie wykonane ocieplenia.

----------


## fighter1983

> Koledzy, doradźcie proszę w kwestii styropianu: z frezem czy bez? Mury porotherm, nawet proste, styro 20cm grafit. Przeczytałem kilka wątków i w niektórych jest mowa, że dla 20cm frez nie ma sensu, bo sprawia kłopoty przy układaniu. Z drugiej strony nie widzę szans aby przerwy między płytami uzupełnić pianką; wg mnie jest to tylko powierzchowne działanie, no chyba że układa się płyty z 5mm odstępem 
> Różnica w cenie nie gra tutaj roli, ani kwestia odpadów przy frezowanym. Interesuje mnie wyłączenie poprawnie wykonane ocieplenia.


ideolo:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...1-Etixx-Fasada

----------


## Jolka Bobek

A ja mam inny problem. Otóż właśnie dzisiaj sie dowiedziałam, że mój wykonawca po położeniu pierwszej warstwy kleju i zatopieniu siatki ewakuuje się z budowy. Tzn. on się ewakuował już 3 tygodnie temu ale dopiero dzisiaj to wyszło. Uroki budowania z dala od miejsca zamieszkania. Czy budynek w takim stanie może w miarę bezpiecznie doczekać wiosny czy na gwałt szukać kogoś kto dociągnie prace przynajmniej do stanu klej+grunt? Będzie to graniczyło z cudem ale czasami cuda się zdarzają.

----------


## wally666

No to i ja sie pochwale swoim nowym odkryciem. Nowy domek, elewacja na TNB Greinplasta bialy + antracyt, ukonczona w lipcu 2020. Po ostatnich opadach zauwazylem niepokojace wykwity na "tynkowanej podbitce". Wyglada to jakby woda sciekala sobie po elewacji pionowej i podciekala na sufit ktory jest w antracycie. Nie byloby w tym nic niepokojacego, gdyby nie te paskudne biale plamy. 

Macie pomysl co tutaj poszlo nie tak?

Sciana wschodnia. Od razu wyjasnie, zabrudzenia na ciemnej scianie pionowej to efekt nawalnicy ktora podwala kilka luznych kawalkow styropianu i umazala blotem sciany.


Zblizenie:


wykwit w pelnej okazalosci:


A tak to wyglada w nocy - dramat


Pytania:
1. dlaczego pokawil sie taki paskudny bialy wykwit na świeżo polozonej elewacji - czy to wina tynku, kleju, a moze tak zawsze sie dzieje przy dachach bezokapowych?
2. jak to naprawic? Zamalowac farba silikonowa?

----------


## MiroMirek

> No to i ja sie pochwale swoim nowym odkryciem. Nowy domek, elewacja na TNB Greinplasta bialy + antracyt, ukonczona w lipcu 2020. Po ostatnich opadach zauwazylem niepokojace wykwity na "tynkowanej podbitce". Wyglada to jakby woda sciekala sobie po elewacji pionowej i podciekala na sufit ktory jest w antracycie. Nie byloby w tym nic niepokojacego, gdyby nie te paskudne biale plamy. 
> 
> Macie pomysl co tutaj poszlo nie tak?
> 
> Sciana wschodnia. Od razu wyjasnie, zabrudzenia na ciemnej scianie pionowej to efekt nawalnicy ktora podwala kilka luznych kawalkow styropianu i umazala blotem sciany.
> 
> 
> Zblizenie:
> 
> ...


zamalowywanie to pudrowanie trupa, trzeba znaleźć przyczynę, deszcz często zacina na ściany więc na pewno coś po białej elewacji będzie ciekło na dół, czy na górnych wnękach okien ( widać je na zdjęciu) widać zacieki ?

----------


## wally666

Nie, nic tam nie ma. Jestem moze mega optymistą ale moze sprobuje to zmyc, moze to jakis osad po farbie z tynku? Cholera wie, ale dziwi mnie to, ze powstaly takie zacieki to raz, ale najdziwniejsze sa te biale plamy. Az mnie korci zeby to pomacac i probowac lekko umyc i zobaczyc czy zejdzie. Moze ten problem jest spowodowany brakiem listwy okapnikowej?

----------


## pstawik

Specem nie jestem ale chyba w miejscu gdzie kończy się pionowa ściana powinna być w narożu zatopiona jakaś listwa okapnikowa.

----------


## wally666

Masz racje, u mnie tego brakuje najwyrazniej

----------


## fighter1983

brak okapnikowej, problem szerzej opisany w facebookowej grupie "Elewacje Inspiracje" nie zebym namawial, ale tam odpowiedzi ida w czasie rzeczywistym i latwo jest oznaczac zainteresowanych  :big grin:

----------


## Program93

U mnie jest listwa lux n i teki zaciek się pojawia  produkty Caparola amphisilan i mika , na pozostałych slupch tego nie ma . Wyglada jakby woda się od tynku barwila i lala po mice ? Zmyć się tego już nie da . Jakieś porady jak usunąć powstawanie oraz widoczny zaciek ?

https://zapodaj.net/1415ee26fd5d9.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/c53b456dbfd2a.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/9ba565ed026c4.jpg.html

----------


## fighter1983

Dawno nic nie było, zatem wrzucam. 
opis: 
Przasnysz - zdjęcia - podejście drugie, tym razem już w ciągu dnia, bez rusztowań, po wyschnięciu farby ale znowu w pochmurny dzień. 
25cm białego styropianu Austrotherm eps70 0,038 
Kołkowanie: Fischer Eco-Twist 
Chemia: System Greinplast z wyprawą z tynku TNB w kolorze GRE8240 plus biały pas - bazowy kolor farby FNX 
Wstawki przy drzwiach i garażu: Panele kwarcowe Greinplast KG01
Cokół: z 12cm xps : podniesiony, doklejone dodatkowe 8cm xps, na to warstwa zbroja, szlam uszczelniający i tynk mika black z Caprola
Podbitka: PCV Bryza w kolorze grafit 
Parapety: Aluminiowe RAL 7016 
Akcesoria: listwa startowo-okapnikowa PCV / narozniki/okapniki/listwy do rolet, listwy przyokienne - K-Uni produkowane dla STO i Caparol
Z racji tego, ze pojawialy sie juz pytania o to,wprawdzie to nie nasz zakres wprawdzie - ale stolarka to "Dąb bielony" z firmy Wikęd

Projekt: Magdalena Sobczyńska
Dostawca materiałów: Med-BUD
Wykonawstwo: Med-BUD

Więcej zdjęc od SSZ poprzez projekt wizualizacji az po realizacje znajduje sie na naszym FB pod linkiem: 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...87153427979515

Nie dziala dodawanie zdjec na forum w trybie linkowania. 
Sprobuje chociaz jedno wrzucic przez ten dziwny mechanizm dodawania zdjec na forum  :big grin:  



Linki do kilku zdjec - powinny otworzyc sie w przegladarce
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/przasnysz/DSC_0824.jpg
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/przasnysz/DSC_0830.jpg
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/przasnysz/DSC_0836.jpg
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/przasnysz/DSC_0839.jpg
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/przasnysz/DSC_0840.jpg
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/przasnysz/DSC_0854.jpg

moze film na YT chociaz przejdzie:

----------


## Luxum

*Elewacja wentylowana z betonu architektonicznego Luxum. Płyty 120x60x3cm kotwione. Identyczny efekt można uzyskać w przypadku klejenia płyty betonowych w wersji 1 lub 2cm.*
*https://luxum.pl/beton-architektoniczny/*

----------


## Pauliq

> *Elewacja wentylowana z betonu architektonicznego Luxum. Płyty 120x60x3cm kotwione. Identyczny efekt można uzyskać w przypadku klejenia płyty betonowych w wersji 1 lub 2cm.*
> *https://luxum.pl/beton-architektoniczny/*


Jaka cena za metr kwadratowy takich płyt na gotowo z montażem?

----------


## Pauliq

Witam. Skoro wiosna rusza u mnie elewacja. Okolo 200 metrów więc nie ma dużo. Mam kilka pytań do fachowców i klientów. Mam do wyboru dwa tynki.. silikon knaufa prąd carbon caparola. Różnica w cenie niewielka ale czy warto pochylić się ku caparolowi? Oraz jakie ceny za samą robociznę od metra w tych czasach biorą fachowcy?

----------


## Pauliq

> Witam. Skoro wiosna rusza u mnie elewacja. Okolo 200 metrów więc nie ma dużo. Mam kilka pytań do fachowców i klientów. Mam do wyboru dwa tynki.. silikon knaufa prąd carbon caparola. Różnica w cenie niewielka ale czy warto pochylić się ku caparolowi? Oraz jakie ceny za samą robociznę od metra w tych czasach biorą fachowcy?


Mowa oczywiście o całej elewacji tj. styro, siatka, klej i tynk.

----------


## Robinson74

Mnie gość powiedział ok. 20 tys zł za samą robociznę. 
Szacowana powierzchnia elewacji - 270 m2. 3 balkony. 
Chyba trochę przesadził?

----------


## Pauliq

> Mnie gość powiedział ok. 20 tys zł za samą robociznę. 
> Szacowana powierzchnia elewacji - 270 m2. 3 balkony. 
> Chyba trochę przesadził?


Cena jest w miarę ok. 75 Zeta średnio. Mnie na Śląsku powiedział 80/85.. dlatego pytam jak inni biorą bo mi dużo :/

----------


## Regius

Nie wiem na ile ta informacje będzie dla Ciebie przydatna, ale u mnie (też Śląsk) wzięli 50 PLN/m2 (netto) za warstwę zbrojoną i tynkowanie w zeszłym roku.

----------


## Ajfla

Witam  :Smile:  Ma ktos domek z kolorem tynku Kabe 10020 albo Kabe 10060? Chodzi nam o tym żeby byl jasny bez, nie żółty...

----------


## dawiddur

> Cena jest w miarę ok. 75 Zeta średnio. Mnie na Śląsku powiedział 80/85.. dlatego pytam jak inni biorą bo mi dużo :/


Utwierdzacie mnie w przekonaniu, że będę zmuszony zdobyć kolejną umiejętność...

----------


## bcgarage

Również robię sam ocieplenie, jakoś idzie. Na pewno będzie szczelniej niż z firmą typ "ala placki na styro i idą metry". Kleję na grzebień do bk, duuużo pianki na łączenia. Kwestia organizacji pracy i rusztowania

----------


## Pauliq

Mam pytanie gdyż dostałem materiał i mam 2 rodzaje tynku.. Knauf combi a baza A i Knauf combi a baza B. Czym się różnią oba tynki?

----------


## Robinson74

*fighter1983*, czy znasz farbę StoColor Lastic? Fajnie się ją kładzie? 
Niby jest to farba elewacyjna, ale jej właściwości (duża elastyczność i wysokie "mi") powodują, że rozważam jej zastosowanie do wnętrz. 
Muszę jednak skonsultować się z technologami STO, gdyż farba zawiera jakieś środki biobójcze uwalniane przez dłuższy czas. 
Wiesz coś w tym temacie?

----------


## Robinson74

*fighter1983*, podobne pytanie jak wyżej. 
Czy znasz *CAP ELAST PHASE 1* i *CAP ELAST PHASE 2*? 
Wiem, że ma niską paroprzepuszczalność i znakomicie kryje ewentualne pęknięcia tynku. 
Czy domyślasz się może czy dobrze nakładałoby się to wewnątrz pomieszczeń?

----------


## Luxum

*Płyty z betonu architektonicznego w płytach Luxum
Ceny brutto z montażem "na gotowo" od 550zł*
https://luxum.pl/category/inspiracje/elewacje/

----------


## Karol Be

Planuję elewację z klinkieru, bo trwała, ładna i nic nie trzeba z nią robić  :Smile:  Znajomi mają płytki z  :spam: , może ktoś zna?

----------


## Robinson74

Szkoda, że Fighter nie zagląda tu od dłuższego czasu, bo mam pytanie do wykonawców elewacji. 
Otóż, kołkując styropian (np. 4 kołki na m2), czy kołkujecie 2 kołki na środku wysokości każdej płyty czy raczej na krawędziach, w taki sposób, że każdy kołek łapie od razu 3 płyty?

----------


## agb

Etixx ma zaznaczone miejsca kołkowania. Tak więc na pewno nie jeden kołek na 3 płyty.

----------


## Robinson74

No i gdzie są te miejsca zaznaczone?
Masz jakieś zdjęcie?

PS. Znalazłem. 



Dużo tych miejsc i jak widać, jak najbardziej są tam też miejsca na krawędziach płyt, czyli kołek wspólny dla 2-3 płyt.

----------


## agb

Żeby połączyć 3 płyty, to kołek musiałby być na rogu 2 płyt. Widzisz gdzieś miejsca na rogach płyt?

----------


## Robinson74

Niekoniecznie na rogach. 
Płyty są na mijankę, więc każdy kołek na środku na dolnej krawędzi łączy 3 płyty.

Oto przykład, ale tu jest aż 8 szt. na m2. 
Bez tych dwóch środkowych wychodzi 4 szt. na m2.

----------


## agb

Rogach 2 z 3 płyt. Ja zrobisz to inaczej? Bo na tym zdjęciu nie ma innego połączenia 3 płyt.

----------


## fighter1983

> Szkoda, że Fighter nie zagląda tu od dłuższego czasu, bo mam pytanie do wykonawców elewacji. 
> Otóż, kołkując styropian (np. 4 kołki na m2), czy kołkujecie 2 kołki na środku wysokości każdej płyty czy raczej na krawędziach, w taki sposób, że każdy kołek łapie od razu 3 płyty?


hej  :big tongue:  
nie bylo mnie z rok (tak patrzac po skrzynce PW) wpadlem zaktualizowac profil i sygnaturke, i z ciekawosci. 
kurde moj PP dalej dziala a ja nie pamietam iedy za niego placilem... chyba musze muratorowi zaplacic jakas fakture - fajnie jakby ja przyslali  :big grin:  

standardowo kolkujesz przy plycie 50*100 w polowie jej wysokosci czyli w osi y: 25cm a w osi x na plycie w jej 1/3 czyli 33,3 / 33,3 to takie totalnie standardowe kolkowanie. 

osobiscie wreszcie po kilku latach walk z producentem i jego pelnym oporem przed tym zeby mi to dostarczac (powaznie) ja sie przenioslem na kolkowanie fischer eco-twist . to jest inny lvl kolkowania, inna jakosc , inne trzymanie i inne wszystko. kolek ktory rozwala mozg gdy ktos chce robic elewacje pro. 

ale kolkowanie w nim jest inne - naroznikow (stycznych plyt) sie nie kolkuje bo to bez sensu - tam nie ma prawie trzymania. wiec albo 2/plyte (w etixx tez) albo przesuniete wzgledem krawedzi. 

Czytalem kometarze: w etixx te znaczniki kolkow sa sugerowane a nie wymagane, za duzo tu bylo marketingu i prowcow a za malo konsultacji z rynkiem i realnych potrzeb. etixx jest mega fajny to sie nie zmienilo, a dodatkowo ostatnie 1,5 roku skopali dupe swissowi. 

*Agb*: pamietasz nasz zaklad? przy skoku ceny w lutym 2021 ? wisisz mi flaszke  :big grin:

----------


## Luxum

Panele COR-TECH ze stali kortenowskiej.
Panele montowane techniką klejenia.

Produkcja i montaż: LUXUM

----------

